# Oppo HA-1 Impressions Thread



## aamefford

The long awaited release of the Oppo HA-1 headphone amplifier was today.  It doesn't look like there is an impressions thread yet, so I'll open one up.  Let's keep this to impressions only please.
  
 There are a few beta testers out there that have heard the unit starting back last year.
  
 EDIT AND UPDATE - As noted later in the thread - The beta testers are not necessarily the first to receive retail units, so our impressions may trickle in.  Of what I've seen so far, I personally do not have much more to add, yet.  I want to hear the retail version before I say too much.
  
 I'll try and keep this first post for a table of contents - if people shoot me links to posts with impressions, I'll add them as I have time.
  
 I'll reserve the next post for just in case (maybe my review or some photos, etc.)
  
 As mentioned, Impressions only, and please try to be civil.
  
 As a caveat - I was a beta tester.  In the interest of disclosure - if you were a beta tester, please disclose this in your first post, and in your impressions or reviews.
  
 Oppo has allowed me to keep the beta unit until the silver retail version is released, and then will provide me with a retail version.  I am immensely grateful for this generosity.  I will almost guarantee that it will have a positive effect on my perception of the unit.  That said, I did not know of this generosity until today.  I have already formulated the opinion that this is a technical and operational tour de force - it is one heck of a piece of equipment.  More later….
  
Oppo's product page
  
 Review Links (Planned for reviews within this thread for convenience - not sure if head-fi will allow press reviews here):
  
 OK - Starting to post impression links.  If you have written one you would like posted here - shoot me a PM!
  
post #120


----------



## aamefford

Reserved.


----------



## keanex

Just figured I'd share my two cents. I'm not planning on doing a review as I find that others will report back on the HA-1 in better detail, but I love how powerful the HA-1 is as an amplifier. It provides a clean and neutral power for any headphone I've used, including low sensitivity IEMs. There are many inputs and it feels solidly built. There are a multitude of screens available for eye pleasure and the gain is easily toggled between high and low. It's a great reference amp and I don't feel that I'll ever find the need to buy another. Powerful and clean, what more can I ask for?


----------



## belisk

keanex said:


> It provides a clean and neutral power for any headphone I've used, including low sensitivity IEMs.




ty for the quick impression

can you detect any kind of hiss with your IEM's?
thats why i love my V200, no hiss


----------



## HasturTheYellow

While we patiently wait for impressions, you can vicariously live through the HA-1 experience by reading the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Users Manual.


----------



## keanex

belisk said:


> ty for the quick impression
> 
> can you detect any kind of hiss with your IEM's?
> thats why i love my V200, no hiss


 
  
 Not one bit of hiss with anything I've used it with.


----------



## elvergun

hasturtheyellow said:


> While we patiently wait for impressions, you can vicariously live through the HA-1 experience by reading the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Users Manual.


 
  
 Hey...you stole my gif.


----------



## Smarty-pants

elvergun said:


> Hey...you stole my gif.


 

 Vandelay Industries Complaint Dept.
 1-888-867-5309


----------



## wnmnkh

The list of features and specifications are simply mind-boggling. My god.
  
 Even more mind-boggling fact is all it costs only $1200. I hope this amplifier sends some strong message to other headphone amp DAC/amplifiers makers. Assuming it works well, HA-1 can become headphone audiophile's BDP-105.


----------



## elvergun

smarty-pants said:


> Vandelay Industries Complaint Dept.
> 1-888-867-5309


 
  
 No one is answering the phone.


----------



## Shenook

If anyone has this I really would like to know if they pair well with the TH-900.  I been in a DAC search mode all week and haven't had much in the way of TH-900 use and these DACS.
  
 NAD 51 (Need to add an AMP on this one)
 BMC PUREDAC
 OPPO HA-1 (Added this today)
 Mytek 128 (Got great feedback from Dubstep on this one)
 Benchmark DAC2
  
 An Oppo impression with the TH-900 is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Maxx134

keanex said:


> ...Just figured I'd share my two cents....
> 
> .. . It provides a clean and neutral power for any headphone I've used, including low sensitivity IEMs...



This is the only useful bit of information that is of interest..

All your other points are already obvious... 
Well, at least to the more experienced Lol




belisk said:


> can you detect any kind of hiss with your IEM's?
> thats why i love my V200, no hiss



Not many higher power amps can provide a low noise floor for IEMs..
Hmm..




elvergun said:


> Hey...you stole my gif.  :mad:


 Haha so did I!


----------



## HiFiAudio

maxx134 said:


> Not many higher power amps can provide a low noise floor for IEMs..
> Hmm..
> Haha so did I!


 
 You have your doubts, go try a HA-1 with your collection of headphones.   I've been part of the HA-1 beta testing for long time.   It has no hiss period.   Change you headphone gain from normal to high output the unit will automatically drop the volume to a lower output level before kicking in high mode.    Little things like that change your opinion.


----------



## vkalia

What is the topology of the amp?


----------



## HiFiAudio

Fully balanced Class A power amp section
  
 See http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/ for more details.


----------



## x RELIC x

hasturtheyellow said:


> While we patiently wait for impressions, you can vicariously live through the HA-1 experience by reading the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Users Manual.




Ordered mine today 5 minutes after receiving my notification e-mail. I'll be able to share my impressions with the LCD-2 rev2 and the LCD-XC. Hopefully I can articulate what I hear for you guys. I also can try it with the AKG-K550 and the Vmoda m-100, though these are more for work and portable respectively, not home listening. For a source I'll be using my MacBook Pro, Oppo BDP-83 and the Fiio X5 playing multiple formats including many high resolution files. 

For now it's the excruciating wait for the shipment. 




smarty-pants said:


> Vandelay Industries Complaint Dept.
> 
> 1-888-867-5309




LOL!


----------



## Rossliew

x relic x said:


> Ordered mine today 5 minutes after receiving my notification e-mail. I'll be able to share my impressions with the LCD-2 rev2 and the *LCD-XC*. Hopefully I can articulate what I hear for you guys. I also can try it with the AKG-K550 and the Vmoda m-100, though these are more for work and portable respectively, not home listening. For a source I'll be using my MacBook Pro, Oppo BDP-83 and the Fiio X5 playing multiple formats including many high resolution files.
> 
> For now it's the excruciating wait for the shipment.
> LOL!


 
 That would be most helpful !


----------



## x RELIC x

rossliew said:


> That would be most helpful !




I'll try my best.


----------



## Maxx134

x relic x said:


> Ordered mine today 5 minutes after receiving my notification e-mail.
> 
> For now it's the excruciating wait for the shipment.
> LOL!



Did you pay that extra like $24 for the faster shipping?
Don't ask how I know..


----------



## PFKMan23

hifiaudio said:


> Fully balanced Class A power amp section
> 
> See http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/ for more details.


 
  
 I think you mean headphone amp and preamp. Last I checked, it wasn't a power amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> Did you pay that extra like $24 for the faster shipping?
> Don't ask how I know..




:eek: Wish I knew about that! 

I'm not sure it would apply to me as I'm in Canada, and it's always a pain with customs anyway so may be wasted money. I'll just be patient.


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> You have your doubts, go try a HA-1 with your collection of headphones.   I've been part of the HA-1 beta testing for long time.   It has no hiss period.   Change you headphone gain from normal to high output the unit will automatically drop the volume to a lower output level before kicking in high mode.    Little things like that change your opinion.



On the contrary,
It wasn't doubts of oppo in this area, But...

 I actually was thinking so many other reference quality high power "tube" amps that are super expensive and powerful, 
Yet start to show a noise floor with lower impedance cans.

Only tube amp I know of with zero noise floor is my wa7 amp, 
So my plans are to "someday" attain an HA-1 to compare. 

Then the posted tests in the other thread revealing some interesting points about harmonic distortion order and other qualities which leads me to believe that the oppo will have a better than usual transparent yet quality sound, Even away from its usual solid state competition.
That's why I say "Hmmm" until I get my hands on this.. 


So not many versatile "reference" headphone amps out there..

Hmmm


----------



## Rossliew

Hmm...will the amp pair well with the LCD-XC?


----------



## vkalia

Thanks. I had glanced through it but must have flaked out and missed it. I will take a longer look shortly. 

Too much to wish for zero global feedback?


----------



## fengwei007

Look at the numbers, this DAC/AMP combo is gonna rule them all. Really impressive, and the price is very reasonable compared w/ those other mid to high tier combos. 
  
 I guess now we just need to wait for some reviews and impressions. From what we've seen in Oppo BD-95/105, this one won't disappoint us.


----------



## keanex

shenook said:


> If anyone has this I really would like to know if they pair well with the TH-900.  I been in a DAC search mode all week and haven't had much in the way of TH-900 use and these DACS.


 
  
 Well it's a clean neutral amp. Anyone who is claiming synergy and coloration I would question their opinion on things, it's a not coloring the sound it's just amplifying the signal to your headphones. It's really that simple, and I mean that in the best way possible. You're getting a clean powerful amp with a great responsive screen, excellent build quality and a good amount of input/output selections. If you want to hear how your headphones make each recording sound with nothing to change the sound in-between then this is your amp/DAC.
  
 As for it's heat, I've had mine on for weeks and it's warm, but not hot.


----------



## swspiers

It might not be fair to compare, but ultimately I will be weighing the impressions of this amp against the Ragnarok.  
 On a sheer cost and size basis, Oppo looks like an extremely practical solution.


----------



## Rossliew

swspiers said:


> On a sheer cost and size basis, Oppo looks like an extremely practical solution.


 
 +1. And also the fact that it has a built in DAC and loads of input options and that nice VU meter screen option


----------



## DaemonSire

In single ended mode, it seems a bit underpowered no?
  

SpecificationConditionXLR Input - Balanced OutputRCA Input - 6.35 mm OutputMaximum Output Power (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm2400 mW600 mWInto 32 Ohm3000 mW3500 mWRated Output Power
 (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm800 mW200 mWInto 32 Ohm2000 mW500 mW
  
 32Ohm @ 500mW isn't enough to really drive some planar's to the best of their ability (if you follow the 1W guideline for HFM...).  I'm taking the Rated Output Power as RMS... and Maximum Output Power as Peak.  Or am I off?
  
 I suppose if you take the easier to drive Oppo PM-1 (which I'm sure this is designed for), it would probably be fine.  But if you are looking at this as a amp/dac for an HE-500/Audeze, it doesn't seem like it would have enough power.


----------



## ogodei

daemonsire said:


> *In single ended mode, it seems a bit underpowered no?*
> 
> 
> SpecificationConditionXLR Input - Balanced OutputRCA Input - 6.35 mm OutputMaximum Output Power (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm2400 mW600 mWInto 32 Ohm3000 mW3500 mWRated Output Power
> ...


 
  
 Agreed, but what planar are you really trying to drive SE?   The PM1 with stock cable actually sounds respectable even at that power (very efficient) and people with HE-6's are using balanced, so...
  
 And I am reading the power output specs the same way unless someone wants to correct me.
  
 Edit: You snuck in an Edit!  Agreed with you on the power.


----------



## DaemonSire

ogodei said:


> Agreed, but what planar are you really trying to drive SE?   The PM1 with stock cable actually sounds respectable even at that power (very efficient) and people with HE-6's are using balanced, so...
> 
> And I am reading the power output specs the same way unless someone wants to correct me.
> 
> Edit: You snuck in an Edit!  Agreed with you on the power.


 
 haha ya, sorry about that


----------



## Rossliew

daemonsire said:


> In single ended mode, it seems a bit underpowered no?
> 
> 
> SpecificationConditionXLR Input - Balanced OutputRCA Input - 6.35 mm OutputMaximum Output Power (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm2400 mW600 mWInto 32 Ohm3000 mW3500 mWRated Output Power
> ...


 
 My feelings too...would it be possible to have RCA Input - Balanced Output? What would be the rated output power then?


----------



## belisk

a snip from project86's review of the TAURUS MKII, i think this applies to the HA-1 as well.



> The astute reader will note the balanced and single-ended headphone outputs have differing behavior based on load. If you spotted that, good catch, pat yourself on the back. The TAURUS output stage has four sections in total. When operating in "STD" mode (the 1/4" jack), two outputs drive each channel in parallel. This results in maximum output current for low impedance headphones, with less voltage swing for high impedance loads. In BAL mode (the 4-pin XLR jack), two sections operate in a bridge-tied load configuration. The result? Much higher voltage swing at the expense of output current being comparatively limited. AURALiC is quick to point out that MOAR POWER is not always the answer. Just because you'd think planar headphones would do best from the 1/4" jack while high impedance Beyerdynamic models should use the balanced output, it doesn't necessarily always work out that way. I'd also add that "limited" output current or voltage swing, in this context, simply means "limited" compared to the max this device is capable of. Realistically the BAL output is still quite powerful into low impedance loads, and the STD output can still swing plenty of voltage. There's really nothing I can think of which the TAURUS can't handle (short of electrostatic models, obviously). Output impedance is low enough not to be a factor—less than 1 ohm from the STD jack, and somewhere between 3 and 4 ohms from the BAL output. Users of multi-driver, balanced armature IEMs may want to avoid the BAL output but all other headphones should be fair game.


----------



## hikinokie

Regarding HA 1 power output I've got the Audeze ldc xc closed back plugged into an Oppo 105 with a rated output of 187mw into 32ohms. The HA-1 is 500mw ( is that half a watt?) into 32 ohms. Most of the time I'm using my headphones I have the 105 cranked to 60-80% and I'm not hard of hearing. the HA-1 is more than double the output. That is considered weak? For people with hard to drive phones can't you use the "high" setting on the back of the unit? I'm a headphone newbie but LOVE the sound of my Audeze.
  
A lot of belisk's post goes over my head...


----------



## smellyfungus

will anyone be using the pm-1 into the balanced/XLR port? I'm curious to hear if there's any improvement since its $129 for the cable.

if I end up liking the pm1 over the he560 I may go full oppo as my end game and sell off my precious wa7.

just saw this for smartphone users.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oppo.ha1control

pretty cool to have an app based controller for an amp.


----------



## docBliny

smellyfungus said:


> will anyone be using the pm-1 into the balanced/XLR port? I'm curious to hear if there's any improvement since its $129 for the cable.
> 
> if I end up liking the pm1 over the he560 I may go full oppo as my end game and sell off my precious wa7.


 
  
 I was going to try the balanced output with my Sennheiser HD800s. However, I only just ordered the balanced cable. To horror of many people here (I assume), I ordered the cheapest cable I could find, some "ZY Cable" from China, and it was still ~$150. I was originally going to go DIY with the cable, but I don't want to modify the original. The time, money, and effort to buy the parts and solder the cable just didn't seem like worth the effort in the end.
  
 I considered going the WA7 route (mainly for aesthetic reasons), but the only tubes I'm willing to roll these days are the tubes in my microphones I'm also keeping my fingers crossed the DAC in the HA-1 is a notch above.
  
 I'm curious about the PM1s, too, but I need to hold off any further purchases for a bit... As (another) side note, I'd really like to create an app that counts how much money it costs per post to be a member (or even long time lurker like me) on Head-Fi. The formula is seems pretty simple: # of posts read / $ spent. Anyway, back on topic.
  
 //Tomi B.


----------



## docBliny

hikinokie said:


> Regarding HA 1 power output I've got the Audeze ldc xc closed back plugged into an Oppo 105 with a rated output of 187mw into 32ohms. The HA-1 is 500mw ( is that half a watt?) into 32 ohms. Most of the time I'm using my headphones I have the 105 cranked to 60-80% and I'm not hard of hearing. the HA-1 is more than double the output. That is considered weak? For people with hard to drive phones can't you use the "high" setting on the back of the unit? I'm a headphone newbie but LOVE the sound of my Audeze.
> 
> A lot of belisk's post goes over my head...


 
  
 I'll let belisk answer, but some headphones, especially planars, require a lot more "oompf" than others for optimal performance. Then there's never-ending pursuit of perfection and pushing our gear to get the ultimate experience out of them. Have fun finding the balance between the tug of comparing reviews & specs versus simply trusting your own ears and enjoying the music! I think that's the real game here 
  
 In any case, yes, 500mW is half a Watt.
  
 //TB


----------



## zilch0md

aamefford said:


> [snip]
> 
> As a caveat - I was a beta tester.  In the interest of disclosure - if you were a beta tester, please disclose this in your first post, and in your impressions or reviews.
> 
> [snip]


 
  
 My name is Mike and I am a beta tester.
  


rossliew said:


> My feelings too...would it be possible to have RCA Input - Balanced Output? *What would be the rated output power then?*


 
  
 I'd like to know the answer to this question, too.  (I never thought to ask, but specs hadn't been finalized, anyway.)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 We should seek clarification from OPPO, but I'm pretty sure that if you aren't using an external DAC - such that neither the RCA nor the XLR input jacks are in use - you'll get the power output shown in the specifications for the 4-Pin XLR jack, when using balanced cables.
  
 In other words, if you're using USB input to the HA-1's own DAC section, I would think you'd get 2000mW into 32 Ohms (or 2400 mW into 600 Ohms) when using balanced headphone cables with the 4-Pin XLR jack.


----------



## hikinokie

There it is. Usb in, 4 pin xlr out= 2 watts, right?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The output wattage is based on the impedance of the headphones and the type of connection used. Balanced allows for four times the available output power. So if you had a 32Ohm headphone and you were using the balanced outputs, you could get 2 watts of power.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rossliew said:


> My feelings too...would it be possible to have RCA Input - Balanced Output? What would be the rated output power then?


 
  
 Yes. Anything that is passed through the HA-1 can be amplified through the balanced headphone output. So you can do RCA IN and Balanced Out.
  
 As for the rated output power, I am going to assume that it is based on the output in used, and not determined by the input source. But don't quote me on this. The engineer I normally consult with is out on business, so I can't confirm the specifications at the moment.


----------



## Foxjam

This looks like it could be a real winner. Would love to read some more detailed impressions (especially with the LCD 2.2). Seems like it has everyone anyone could need at a reasonable price.


----------



## HiFiAudio

hikinokie said:


> Regarding HA 1 power output I've got the Audeze ldc xc closed back plugged into an Oppo 105 with a rated output of 187mw into 32ohms. The HA-1 is 500mw ( is that half a watt?) into 32 ohms. Most of the time I'm using my headphones I have the 105 cranked to 60-80% and I'm not hard of hearing. the HA-1 is more than double the output. That is considered weak? *For people with hard to drive phones can't you use the "high" setting on the back of the unit?* I'm a headphone newbie but LOVE the sound of my Audeze.
> 
> A lot of belisk's post goes over my head...


 
 Please note that changing from normal to high headphone gain is done through software menu now, not the original beta version where a switch on the back was utilized.


----------



## Dixter

Just in case you guys need high res files to test out your new HA-1
  
  A few true lossless files to test the capabilities. I don't think you can get much better than this site....( its free )
  
 http://www.2l.no/           in the upper right hand corner is the drop down box... click on Test Bench HD      after the page opens up choose the file format you want to test for the song you are going to download...   it will ask you to log in...  just put in 2L  then  2L      the download will start...   after the file gets downloaded just extract the file and use a proper player for playback... for these types of true lossless files I use JRiver Media Center 19
  
 What is nice about those files is the choice of formats and the fact that the recordings have been chosen for testing purposes...   if you hear any issues while playing these files then you need to examine your setup as there is most likely something wrong in your hardware chain... it wont be the file...


----------



## aamefford

zilch0md said:


> My name is Mike and I am a beta tester.
> 
> 
> Snip


 
  
 "Hi Mike... Welcome -"


----------



## efeist




----------



## efeist

Wonderful build quality, solid as a rock!  The interface is very intuitive, no learning curve.  Tons of relay protection going on, dead silence when it should be.  So far I have tried the USB interface with a MacBook Pro running Media Center 19 and the HA-1 handles every type of file I threw at it.  Sound quality is on the money with PM-1's.


----------



## dolstein

This item is definitely on my wish list.  However, as feature packed as it is, there are a few features I would have liked to see:
  
 1.  Cross Feed
 2.  Adjustable EQ
 3.  Phase Invert


----------



## Dixter

Would be cool as a firmware upgrade if they would let you change the color of the VU meters...  It would be nice to have that McIntosh blue/green color to it...     and add the same color to the spectrum display too...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Oh, alternative color schemes is definitely something that has been requested, but at this time we want the HA-1 to be as simple as possible, so what you see is what you get. But the HA-1 does allow for firmware upgrades, so there is a distinct possibility that more features will added through future firmware.


----------



## dolstein

Hastur -
  
 Would cross feed, EQ or phase invert - all implemented in the digital domain -- be features that could be added via a firmware upgrade?


----------



## efeist

dixter said:


> Would be cool as a firmware upgrade if they would let you change the color of the VU meters...  It would be nice to have that McIntosh blue/green color to it...     and add the same color to the spectrum display too...


 
 Sort of like this:


----------



## HasturTheYellow

dolstein said:


> Hastur -
> 
> Would cross feed, EQ or phase invert - all implemented in the digital domain -- be features that could be added via a firmware upgrade?


 
  
 The processor in the HA-1 is very limited in its capabilities, so there is a finite amount of functionality that we will be able to add. So I can't guarantee feature that may be added to a future firmware release, but we are definitely taking all recommendations into consideration and will consolidate them into the HA-1 to the best of our ability.


----------



## hikinokie

dixter said:


> Just in case you guys need high res files to test out your new HA-1
> 
> 
> A few true lossless files to test the capabilities. I don't think you can get much better than this site....( its free )
> ...


 

Ill give some of these a try. I've been wondering why some of my downloads from hd tracks don't sound any better than my CD version.


----------



## hikinokie

Does the display show music files etc.?


----------



## hikinokie

How does it do firmware upgrades?


----------



## efeist

It does not display music files.


----------



## HiFiAudio

hikinokie said:


> How does it do firmware upgrades?


 
 Via USB connection from a PC or Mac


----------



## HiFiAudio

hikinokie said:


> Does the display show music files etc.?


 
 Its not a media player, it is just a headphone amp/DAC/Pre-amp.


----------



## 1adam12

Has anyone tried using a high(ish) sensitivity IEM with this yet? Saw some people mention low sensitivity, but mine are rated pretty high and I'm curious how they'd do with this.


----------



## Rossliew

hasturtheyellow said:


> Yes. Anything that is passed through the HA-1 can be amplified through the balanced headphone output. So you can do RCA IN and Balanced Out.
> 
> As for the rated output power, I am going to assume that it is based on the output in used, and not determined by the input source. But don't quote me on this. The engineer I normally consult with is out on business, so I can't confirm the specifications at the moment.




If that's the case, then this is an amp I would seriously consider. Now I just need some impressions pairing it with the XC...


----------



## elvergun

So...where are the impressions?


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Maybe they are too busy enjoying their new HA-1, lol.
 I wonder how many people here actually got one. I think we've seen at least half a dozen posts from different people who did.
 Hopefully they will be giving some good impressions soon.


----------



## cb3723

hasturtheyellow said:


> The processor in the HA-1 is very limited in its capabilities, so there is a finite amount of functionality that we will be able to add. So I can't guarantee feature that may be added to a future firmware release, but we are definitely taking all recommendations into consideration and will consolidate them into the HA-1 to the best of our ability.


 
 If the HA-1 had EQ function, I personally would buy one, but without -its a deal breaker for me.
  
 Be great to see this function available.


----------



## elvergun

cb3723 said:


> If the HA-1 had EQ function, I personally would buy one, but without -its a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Be great to see this function available.


 
 Real men don't use EQ functions.


----------



## HiFiAudio

cb3723 said:


> If the HA-1 had EQ function, I personally would buy one, but without -its a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Be great to see this function available.


 
 Why not utilize DSP EQ in Audivrana and JRiver for Mac for example?


----------



## cb3723

elvergun said:


> Real men don't use EQ functions.




​


----------



## cb3723

hifiaudio said:


> Why not utilize DSP[COLOR=333333] [/COLOR]EQ[COLOR=333333] in Audivrana and JRiver for Mac for example?[/COLOR]




I pretty much use my iPads or iPod touch as music source and the EQ settings aren't adjustable, just presets, so being able to adjust the EQ directly from amp would appeal to me, and I would find that personally more convenient for my preference.

And besides - why didn't Oppo just put EQ function on in the first place, or confirm they will add it through firmware update - I mean - how hard could it be for Oppo just to configure EQ software? Couple of hours?  :rolleyes:


----------



## docBliny

elvergun said:


> So...where are the impressions?




OK, you'll need to take this with a huge grain of salt(just look at my post count  ), but "wow" came up first.

Now, I just only got things hooked up, but for example I can now see why people were all excited by the DSD version of Thriller vs the 176/24 (note, they weren't volume matched so that had an effect too). The other immediate impression was that my CDs (as Flac) have got a new life.

Also, I haven't done any comparisons so this purely based on my initial impressions.

JRiver->USB->HA-1->Sennheiser HD800

More later.

//TB


----------



## olegausany

cb3723 said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > The processor in the HA-1 is very limited in its capabilities, so there is a finite amount of functionality that we will be able to add. So I can't guarantee feature that may be added to a future firmware release, but we are definitely taking all recommendations into consideration and will consolidate them into the HA-1 to the best of our ability.
> ...



Get EQ with your player and use it with any amp


----------



## elvergun

docbliny said:


> OK, you'll need to take this with a huge grain of salt(just look at my post count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What amp were you using with the HD800 before you got the HA-1?


----------



## docBliny

elvergun said:


> What amp were you using with the HD800 before you got the HA-1?




Mostly Mytek 8x192 to Dangerous Monitor ST, but also a Matrix m-stage. I'll need to try the HD800s with the iBasso DX90 which I haven't got around to.

//TB


----------



## elvergun

docbliny said:


> Mostly Mytek 8x192 to Dangerous Monitor ST, but also a Matrix m-stage. I'll need to try the HD800s with the iBasso DX90 which I haven't got around to.
> 
> //TB


 
 How does the HA-1 compare to the M-Stage?


----------



## docBliny

elvergun said:


> How does the HA-1 compare to the M-Stage?




I'll try to compare them properly tomorrow. I want to make sure I can get some basic things right, such as using the same source, match volumes, etc before saying more. Right now the m-stage is in the bedroom where it usually sits.

//TB


----------



## vkalia

hikinokie said:


> I've been wondering why some of my downloads from hd tracks don't sound any better than my CD version.




Most likely b/c high res doesn't have much, if any, in the way of verifiable audible improvements. 

Hasn't stopped me from getting a whole bunch of high-res albums though. Nothing like audio insecurities


----------



## x RELIC x

rossliew said:


> If that's the case, then this is an amp I would seriously consider. Now I just need some impressions pairing it with the XC...




Just got my shipping notice today. I'm sure that many more impressions will be coming in the next week or two depending on shipping times and customs. XC is on the top of my list to pair it with. 

Either Oppo produced _very_ few HA-1 units or it's simply a huge success. Sold out within hours is pretty impressive regardless. Can't wait.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

cb3723 said:


> And besides - why didn't Oppo just put EQ function on in the first place...


 
  
 The HA-1 is designed to be simple and powerful. Once you start adding in features like EQ, Sound Fields, and other user adjustments, you run the risk of making the product too complicated (which turns off buyers) or has a higher chance of being configured incorrectly (which directly affects customer satisfaction and reliance on tech support for resolving).
  


> ...or confirm they will add it through firmware update - I mean - how hard could it be for Oppo just to configure EQ software? Couple of hours?


 
  
 "Under promise; over deliver" and "expect the unexpected". 
  
 There will always be inherent limitations in the hardware/software, so it is best to take suggestions as they come, work on implementing them to the best of your ability, then release the enhancements to the customer.


----------



## x RELIC x

hasturtheyellow said:


> The HA-1 is designed to be simple and powerful. Once you start adding in features like EQ, Sound Fields, and other user adjustments, you run the risk of making the product too complicated (which turns off buyers) or has a higher chance of being configured incorrectly (which directly affects customer satisfaction and reliance on tech support for resolving).
> 
> 
> "Under promise; over deliver" and "expect the unexpected".
> ...




I feel that simple bass / treble adjustment would be enough for me, and very welcome. If the amp is too warm or analytical for your headphones these simple adjustments can go a long way.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Oh most definitely, which is why we are not throwing anything out at the moment. How we intended the HA-1 to be used and actual use habits can be different. And when they are different, we work to the best of our ability to re-align the product to match customer expectations.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

_*But Does It Work With Linux?*_
  
 It says, USB Audio 2.0, and the specs say words to the effect of no driver available --- but, if it is class-compliant, no driver should be _necessary_.
  
 So... Does it?


----------



## mr-duke

Newbie questions.
  
 Anyone that have the retail version yet that can answer these?
  
 1. It says the HA-1 is a dac and pre-amp but in the oppo website it only mention the HA can use as a pre-amp to drive the power-amp using the volume controll. How about using HA-1 as a pure dac? Is it possible? because i have a interegrated amplifier and it will bee doubble volume controll? How can i bypass the HA-1 volume control and only use the intergrated amp volume? Would love to use as a pure dac for the speaker system too.
  
 2. It say it is compatiable with idevice through usb but it also mention about mobile device. Can anyone test if it is working with a android mobile or windows mobile? Because Sony Experia Z2 can bypass the intern dac when using usb out from the mobile. Do you think it will work or it is designed  only for apple products?
  
 3. The balanced cable for 126$. Stupid question but i never had a headphone or hifi system before, this is going to be my first so. Does it improve alot compare to the 6,3mm cable, i mean for every headphone and don't necessary to be PM-1? And what does i hear in different from a 6,3mm cable to balanced cable in a headphone in general?
  
 4. Does anyone know the measurment of the shipping box.?

 Thanks


----------



## efeist

mr-duke said:


> Newbie questions.
> 
> Anyone that have the retail version yet that can answer these?
> 
> ...


 
 I'll take a shot at answering your questions:
  
 1.  To use as a pure DAC, you will set the input to "Home Theater Bypass Mode" as described on page 20 of the owners manual. 
  
 2.  Any device bypassing it's internal DAC should work when connected to the rear USB input.
  
 3.  I haven't tried the OPPO balanced headphone cable, but I have used other balanced cables with various setups and find it to be a valuable upgrade.  Additionally, the connection is much more reliable.
  
 4.  19"x7"x15" and 18 lbs.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ (to expand on #1 a little...)
 You don't need a separate pre-amp. The HA-1 can be used as a pre-amp, with it's output going direct to a power amplifier.
 However, you still can use it with a separate pre-amp if you want to. There is a "HT Bypass" mode available so that the HA-1's volume control is bypassed,
 and thus you can use the volume of an amp/pre-amp instead, or the volume control of a media device.


----------



## zilch0md

mr-duke said:


> Newbie questions.
> 
> Anyone that have the retail version yet that can answer these?
> 
> ...




I can hear a slight but detectable improvement in bass control and dynamics using the PM-1 on the HA-1's 4-pin XLR jack (2000mW into 32-Ohm) vs. using the 6.3mm TRS jack (500mW into 32-Ohm).

*The more efficient your headphones, the less audible will be the sound quality improvements accompanying an increase in the amp's output power (once volume-matched).* My less efficient Audeze LCD-2, for example, enjoy a big improvement in bass control and dynamics, going from the HA-1's TRS jack to the 4-pin XLR jack. The LCD-2 actually *needs* more power than the (est.) 320mW into 50-Ohm offered by the TRS jack. Audeze support recommends a minimum of 1000mW into 50-Ohm for the LCD-2 and on the HA-1's XLR jack, it will see (est.) 1280mW into 50-Ohm.

The PM-1 is far more efficient and thus, in my opinion, sounds nearly as good on 500mW as on 2000mW, but again, though not dramatic, I can hear an improvement, so... I recommend getting the balanced cables.

Another way of looking at it, but completely inconsequential when using very efficient IEMs, for example - you're essentially using only half of the HA-1's amp section when plugging your headphones into the TRS jack.

Also see: http://www.head-fi.org/t/712932/oppo-pm-1-planar-magnetic-headphone-impressions-thread/1665#post_10517128

Mike


----------



## keanex

Why the need for EQ on the HA-1? Anything you're going to connect to it would have the EQ ability. The only people I can imagine wanting an EQ would be those who use an iPod Classic, assuming you like to EQ. Any computer media player you're going to use will have at least a 15 band EQ if not more. I'm not sure I follow as to why we need another way to EQ. I think the HA-1 is perfect with the features it has as it is. As my dad always says, "keep it simple, stupid."


----------



## ogodei

hasturtheyellow said:


> There will always be inherent limitations in the hardware/software, so it is best to take suggestions as they come, work on implementing them to the best of your ability, then release the enhancements to the customer.


 
  
 Amen.
  
 May I suggest however that Oppo doesn't go the route of some other vendors and charge existing customers for even small firmware upgrades.  I know you're not doing that with your current products but some companies get into the high-end audiophile market and start seeing customers only as dollar signs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love the pricing on this, btw.  Very excited to get my hands on one.

 Edit: Damn grammar


----------



## Smarty-pants

ogodei said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be inherent limitations in the hardware/software, so it is best to take suggestions as they come, work on implementing them to the best of your ability, then release the enhancements to the customer.
> ...


 
 Oppo has never charged for a firmware/software upgrade, and I don't expect them to at any point.
 One of the biggest highlights of their business model, is strong customer, hardware/software and warranty support.


----------



## Roscoeiii

smarty-pants said:


> Oppo has never charged for a firmware/software upgrade, and I don't expect them to at any point.
> One of the biggest highlights of their business model, is strong customer, hardware/software and warranty support.


 
 +1. Oppo has an impeccable reputation as best I can tell.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

The HA-1 really looks like a solid product but damn, that EU pricing is a killer (assuming it's priced the same as the BDP-105)...


----------



## AnakChan

Today a few Tokyo HF members and visitors from overseas got invited to Oppo Digital Japan's showroom. We had a brief demo of the HA-1 :-
  

  

  

  

  
 It's kind of hard to give impressions 'cos everything was new (incl the production PM-1 which had an overnight burn-in only). Some of us will get to properly test this in a more controlled environment after the Fujiya Spring Festival event.


----------



## mr-duke

Efeist, thanks for the info!
  
 Can anyone take some unboxing picture?
  
 Would love to see the packageing of the product and the styrofoam.
  
 I am visiting US in few months so planning if it can get into my travelbags 
  
  
 The volts, in many Picture of the back i see it is 100-120 or 200-230 volts. Can anyone confirm if this retail product really work in 110v and 230v too? In other word it  can work everywhere.
  
 Thanks


----------



## docBliny

mr-duke said:


> Efeist, thanks for the info!
> 
> Can anyone take some unboxing picture?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I posted pics in the other thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/135#post_10530152
  
 According to the back panel, the unit is dual voltage, but I don't have any way of testing. The manual also states "The 
 acceptable power input range is AC 110 V - 120 V ~ / 220 V - 240 V ~, 50 / 60 Hz".
  
 //TB


----------



## DougD

x relic x said:


> I feel that simple bass / treble adjustment would be enough for me, and very welcome. If the amp is too warm or analytical for your headphones these simple adjustments can go a long way.


 
  
 I could be wrong in my understanding, but I think of "too warm" and "analytical" as being primarily as descriptors of (perceived) frequency response.
  
 Between 20 Hz and 20kHz, the Oppo HA-1's rated specs are:
 * DAC:     +0 / -0.07 dB
 * preamp: +0 / -0.04 dB
 * amp:      +0 / -0.04 dB
  
 The oft-used term "ruler flat" actually applies here .. the Oppo is not adding coloration to the music. Some people would undoubtedly like to tweak the signal somewhat, but the need to do so would be based on the HEADPHONE' and LISTENER's characteristics and preferences. (IMO, just based on reading the specs. I do not have an HA-1. Yet, anyway.)


----------



## x RELIC x

dougd said:


> I could be wrong in my understanding, but I think of "too warm" and "analytical" as being primarily as descriptors of (perceived) frequency response.
> 
> Between 20 Hz and 20kHz, the Oppo HA-1's rated specs are:
> * DAC:     +0 / -0.07 dB
> ...




Yes, exactly. Personal preference whether to a headphone signature or to massage a particular song. Not saying it's essential but sometimes it's nice to tweak. 99% of the time I don't use EQ, but it would be nice to have the choice, and I really do prefer the simple bass / treble adjustments. Just old school I guess. Or just getting old. 

I've seen people buy multiple amps to get the right synergy with headphones or music preferences, but at this level I think that bass / treble would be enough. Doesn't hurt to ask since they've included everything else.


----------



## aamefford

I have one of the last version of the beta units.  I did some switching around between a Northern Fidelity NF DAC (it is not common in the states, but project86 reviewed here at head-fi), a burson soloist SL and the HA-1 beta.  Specifically, the HA-1 separately, the NF DAC/Burson combo separately, the HA-1 Dac feeding the HA-1 amp and Burson, the NF DAC feeding the burson and the HA-1.
  
 What it boiled down to (my ears, half arsed volume matching, non-blind, etc) was the two DACs sounding slightly different.  The amp sections were really not noticeably different to my plebeian ears.  The HA-1 has a nicely implimented ESS-9018 chip, the HA-1 has a nicely implemented TI PCM1796 DAC chip.  The dac sections sound a bit different from each other.
  
 What it boiled down to even more, was volume matching.  Once I got the volumes close (by ear, no science here...) the differences were very minor.
  
 I will eventually repeat this effort with the Bufrost Uber / Asgard 2 combo I'm using now - I am curious to hear the results.


----------



## ogodei

mr-duke said:


> Efeist, thanks for the info!
> 
> Can anyone take some unboxing picture?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pictures below.
  
 Unit works just fine at 230v, however it only ships with the standard NEMA 5-15 (110 v) plug in the US.  You would probably need a new cord if you export it.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo’s HA-1: The Whole Sonic Picture - 09 May 2014 
   
  
  
 Just the start of his article, to be added to . . .


----------



## mr-duke

smarty-pants said:


> ^ (to expand on #1 a little...)
> You don't need a separate pre-amp. The HA-1 can be used as a pre-amp, with it's output going direct to a power amplifier.
> However, you still can use it with a separate pre-amp if you want to. There is a "HT Bypass" mode available so that the HA-1's volume control is bypassed,
> and thus you can use the volume of an amp/pre-amp instead, or the volume control of a media device.


 
  sorry for newbie question.
  
 If i use "HT Bypass"  is it a  buttom on the remote control or why can't see the buttom on the amp?
  
 And for those people that use computer usb out  and using foobar, why can i change the volume in the computer? And that mean if i use HA-1 as preamp then it will bee volume on volyme, both on computer and then preamp, doesn't it destroy the sound quality? It is so on my intergrated amp right now.


----------



## HiFiAudio

mr-duke said:


> sorry for newbie question.
> 
> If i use "HT Bypass"  is it a  buttom on the remote control or why can't see the buttom on the amp?
> 
> And for those people that use computer usb out  and using foobar, why can't i change the volume in the computer? And that mean if i use HA-1 as preamp then it will bee volume on volyme, both on computer and then preamp, doesn't it destroy the sound quality? It is so on my intergrated amp right now.


 
 The Home Theater Bypass is done via the GUI interface by pressing Source button five times until that menu displays then rotate the Source knob to change from Standard to Bypass.
  
 Oppo decided that it was better to disable volume adjustments done on the computer when the USB DAC mode was active to prevent people from creating distortion or other audio noise when most commonly used keyboard volume adjustments with a Mac for example.   Some audio software can override this USB disable volume adjustments.


----------



## Jodet

aamefford said:


> I have one of the last version of the beta units.  I did some switching around between a Northern Fidelity NF DAC (it is not common in the states, but project86 reviewed here at head-fi), a burson soloist SL and the HA-1 beta.  Specifically, the HA-1 separately, the NF DAC/Burson combo separately, the HA-1 Dac feeding the HA-1 amp and Burson, the NF DAC feeding the burson and the HA-1.
> 
> What it boiled down to (my ears, half arsed volume matching, non-blind, etc) was the two DACs sounding slightly different.  The amp sections were really not noticeably different to my plebeian ears.  The HA-1 has a nicely implimented ESS-9018 chip, the HA-1 has a nicely implemented TI PCM1796 DAC chip.  The dac sections sound a bit different from each other.
> 
> ...


 
  
 A Bifrost/Uber + Asgard 2 comparison would be insanely helpful.  
  
 It would be a good place to start getting a bead on this.


----------



## mr-duke

Sorry for wrong typing before, i mean i current can change the volume on foobar when using my usb dac and intergrated amp, i am afraid that HA-1 will behave like this too.
  
 To HiFiAudio: so you mean it depends on the dac designer/manufactore if they allow the computer to change volume or not.
  
 Thanks


----------



## olegausany

mr-duke said:


> Sorry for wrong typing before, i mean i current can change the volume on foobar when using my usb dac and intergrated amp, i am afraid that HA-1 will behave like this too.
> 
> To HiFiAudio: so you mean it depends on the dac designer/manufactore if they allow the computer to change volume or not.
> 
> Thanks



You should make sure that both windows playback device (your Dac) and foobar volume are set to maximum and you use your integrated amp volume to adjust volume as needed


----------



## efeist

mr-duke said:


> Efeist, thanks for the info!
> 
> Can anyone take some unboxing picture?
> 
> ...


 
 Leave the box in the US, it will fit easily in your carry on bag.


----------



## 1adam12

Sorry for the minor question, but does the remote have buttons that actually depress into the body or are they of the bubble diaphragm variety?


----------



## docBliny

olegausany said:


> You should make sure that both windows playback device (your Dac) and foobar volume are set to maximum and you use your integrated amp volume to adjust volume as needed


 
  
 I also saw an option (checkbox) in the Windows drivers to always set the volume to 100%.
  
 //TB


----------



## aamefford

jodet said:


> A Bifrost/Uber + Asgard 2 comparison would be insanely helpful.
> 
> It would be a good place to start getting a bead on this.



I'll see what I can do. I get to drive a Ferarri tomorrow then Mother's Day.


----------



## Smarty-pants

thegimp said:


> Sorry for the minor question, but does the remote have buttons that actually depress into the body or are they of the bubble diaphragm variety?


 
 They depress into the body of the remote... hard buttons, not cheap bubble-mash buttons.


----------



## efeist

thegimp said:


> Sorry for the minor question, but does the remote have buttons that actually depress into the body or are they of the bubble diaphragm variety?


 
 This should be an easy answer but I'm struggling.  The top of the remote is part of a solid aluminum device.  The buttons look like "bubble diaphragms" but move further and click more than expected.  Hope I didn't confuse you to much.


----------



## 1adam12

smarty-pants said:


> They depress into the body of the remote... hard buttons, not cheap bubble-mash buttons.


 
  
  


efeist said:


> This should be an easy answer but I'm struggling.  The top of the remote is part of a solid aluminum device.  The buttons look like "bubble diaphragms" but move further and click more than expected.  Hope I didn't confuse you to much.


 
  
 Awesome. Thank you both for your reply. It was hard to tell from the pictures posted so far.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm hoping they will be available in Canada in the next while. Getting one from the US at this time with our dollar being crappy, shipping and taxes makes this almost $1500 once here! Hopefully a few places in Canada will get them.


----------



## HiFiAudio

mr-duke said:


> To HiFiAudio: so you mean it depends on the dac designer/manufactore if they allow the computer to change volume or not.


 
 Exactly, Oppo made the USB DAC input not allowing the computer to change volume.  So now volume changes are by volume knob, remote control, or by playback software being utilized.


----------



## x RELIC x

thegovernment said:


> I'm hoping they will be available in Canada in the next while. Getting one from the US at this time with our dollar being crappy, shipping and taxes makes this almost $1500 once here! Hopefully a few places in Canada will get them.




That's about the right amount to Canada. As far as I know there are no other vendors that sell the HA-1 so I had to pay the "you have less population and more land" tax.


----------



## steveting99

Looking at the spec for the HA-1 for headphone power amp.
  
 XLR balanced output impedance: 0.5 Ohms!
 6.35mm RCA output impedance: 0.7 Ohms!
  
 That's really good and will drive the most sensitive IEM without a problem. The damping factor is through the roof for those that have 300 Ohm hard to drive headphones such as the Sennheiser HD600 or other similar models.


----------



## docBliny

docbliny said:


> I'll try to compare them properly tomorrow.(snip)
> 
> //TB




Well, I won't get to it today in case anyone was holding their breath. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Argybargy




----------



## mr-duke

efeist said:


> Leave the box in the US, it will fit easily in your carry on bag.


 
 Hehe, i think the HA-1 will easy fin in my travel bag, the bags that people use to check-in with because of the size of the bag, but the problems is it will get damage during transport as the airport staff is not so gentler with those bags, they throw them very hard 
  
 If i use the handbags (max10kg) it will fit in too, but i don't know if the airport scurity will aloow me carry it on the plane. Anyone have tried this way when buying amps abroad? Laptops is allowed .


----------



## mr-duke

If a product that contain tons of features, does it mean it use to bee a a worse at sound production? I have seen lots of product that packa lots of good feature but non of feature is performed  great.
 For example a pre-amp  and  2 monoblocks use to bee much better than a intergeated amp in a sonic way. Is that why many people go with separate dac, separate headphone amp?
  
 Peachtree audio can use as all in one, dac, headphon amp, pre amp, intergrated amp, all in one solution.  Should i bee worry of the HA-1 capacity and performance when there is so many feature in it? Even a sabre 9018 dacs is inside that are tempting but what happens if is not well implementated as separated  sabre 9018 dacs that only doing a dac job and nothing else.


----------



## arnaud

Back from the Fujya Avic's spring's headphone festival in Tokyo, the sensation of the day for me was the PM-1/HA-1 combo (driven balanced, using iPhone ALAC through front USB port). 
  
 Will write more later but, suffice to say, this is really tempting as a bedside 2nd rig (I have to sleep on this, don't be foolish  ). I am a stax-addict, but this is certainly not leaving me wanting from the (albeit short) auditions I made today.  Both products are pretty darn impressive for a company who's just starting with headphones!
  
 About the HA-1, I really liked the UI (super intuitive), the fact it recognized my iphone digital stream (it's not than common on most of the gear in these shows), and charged it for free as well today! I was 85% when I came in the both, back to 98% by the time I left! And I don't this I spent more than 20-25min during that first round (had to come again before leaving the show to double check I was not imagining things. Well, it did indeed steal the show for me today...).
  
 Arnaud.


----------



## Dixter

@ OPPO
  
 Should we start a new thread for firmware wishes ???
  
 Curious about the front USB input for the mobile devices....   can the USB input also act as a OTG reader or a memory stick reader?


----------



## ogodei

About 24 hours in with the unit. I have not made any observations about audio fidelity yet. Here are my other impressions so far:
  
*Notable Functions*

DAC (with DSD256 support)
Amp
Pre-amp out
IPhone Mobile Audio & charger ( IPhone only, no browser for USB sticks or media)
Bluetooth Audio
12 v Trigger in and out
  
*Appearance*
  
 Front is the standard issue aluminum face you are used to seeing on electronics, with the exception of the LCD screen which is pretty but seems sparse on content.  No wonder someone here already mistook it for a media player, you see a screen that big these days and you are thinking smartphone capabilities.  The features it does give you are handled very well, almost no learning curve at all.
  
 A solid motorized volume knob prevents your kiddies from leaving it at full blast and surprising you when the unit is turned back on.
  
 The unit size is bigger than I expected, being used to the concept of desktop DAC\AMP combos.  It’s too big for a desktop, specifically too deep at 13 inches.  Possibly good for a bookshelf, otherwise this will go in your rack.  The case is brushed aluminum and attracts fingerprints like nobody’s business. 
  
 In short it appears to be a solid, reliable piece of stereo equipment with a nice VU \ spectrum meter.
  
*Remote Control*
  
 Aluminum, very small, very sleek.  Buttons are hard plastic over the circuit board, not a soft plastic sheet that will eventually crack.  You get Volume, Mute, input, and Forward, Play, and Reverse.  The last three control your Windows based media player.  I hooked up to the DAC via USB using JRiver 19 and the controls immediately worked. Nice.
  

  
  
*Remote App for Android*
  
 The Remote control app for Android is nice, works. You get the same controls as the physical remote with one exception, you can power the unit OFF remotely but you cannot power it on.  The amp missed a power off command from the phone once, from about 2 feet away but seems to work reliably from within the same room otherwise.  Once I had the app installed I exclusively used that instead of the physical remote.
  
 There is no initial passcode needed for pairing, you just install the app and scan for the HA1, so maybe an opportunity for fun in controlling your room mates amp?  Will my neighbors see my Amp as an available device? Who knows?
  
*Bluetooth Connectivity*
  
 Bluetooth connectivity just worked, again no need for typing in codes.  A nice feature.  Once connected no problem streaming from with the same room.  Again, possibilities for someone else connecting to my unit?  I don’t know how many devices it will allow pairing with yet.
  
*“Home Theatre Bypass”*
  
 This feature bypasses internal volume controls for the pre-amp outputs. (That’s pre-amp outs only, not the Headphone outs.) It works on an input-by-input basis, and you can assign it to both analog and digital inputs.  This gets complicated but allows for flexibility.  It allows you for instance to:
  

Use HA-1 as a pre-amp for two channels of a multi-channel set up, allowing you to control the volume from a single source
Use the HA-1 as a DAC only, feeding another amp with its own volume control (Home Theatre bypass the USB Input)
  
 The inputs that are bypassed show that clearly on the front interface.
  
*Drivers*
  
 Driver was a very easy install. (For reference, I am running Windows 8 off a PC, connecting to the DAC via USB2.)  Once installed, I have options for ASIO, WASAPI and Kernel Streaming. It took every file type I threw at it up to 192/24 files with no problem.
  
*Random Observations*
  
 The balanced and unbalanced headphone jacks cannot be used at the same time. Bummer!  No listening parties here.
  
 DSD64 files played automatically, the first time, through JRiver.  I have never seen that before, and this is the third DAC I have that supports DSD.  Oppo (or more likely the driver vendor) has clearly learned from earlier problems with these files.
  
 DSD256 is supported in “native mode only”.  When I see a DSD256 file I will worry about that.
  
 No fire wire if you wanted that.
  
 12 volt triggers is a nice touch.
  
 The designer of this was clearly thinking “AMP”, and then put a DAC on top of it.  The manual is completely focused on the amplifier (not a mention of the DAC anywhere except providing specs, and no support for software configuration anywhere online that I could find either, although to be fair I have not needed it). The *“*Home Theatre Bypass” is intended to let you integrate the unit into a home theatre (hey, I just got that) and use the volume control there.  Configuring the HA-1 as a pure DAC device for use with external amplification does not seem to be a recommended use (see page 20 of the manual).
  
 Unit clicks when 1) booting up (power transformer kicking in I think) 2)  changing inputs 3)  switching between balanced and SE phones 4) going in and out of mute.  First file I play after changing inputs has a very faint click as well.  Other than that the physical unit is dead silent so far.
  
 I am getting a tiny, tiny pop over the phones when changing tracks when using it as DAC only (PC with JRiver19  >  USB2  >  HA1 (Volume bypass on USB)  > Balanced > audio-gd master 8) but its almost unnoticeable, so I reserve the right to claim later that I was only dreaming this.  This does NOT seem to be happening when the unit is used as both DAC \ AMP.
  
 Puts out a lot of heat, big old vent in on the front top.
  
 No noticeable play lag in any mode  (DAC\AMP combo, Amp only, DAC only).
  
 When used as DAC only (Home Theatre Bypass against USB input)media controls no longer work but Mute does against both Headphone and Pre-amp outputs.
  
 Audio observations to follow, uhhh, eventually.
  
 Edit: Shoved a picture in there; added additional misc. observations


----------



## olegausany

Thanks for info. So you can choose in settings DoP or native DSD?
Anyone who already has HA-1 tried DSD with Foobar?


----------



## ogodei

olegausany said:


> Thanks for info. So you can choose in settings DoP or native DSD?
> Anyone who already has HA-1 tried DSD with Foobar?


 
  
 In JRiver DSD64 file seems to be playing with the following output encodings:
  

None
DSD in DoP
2xDSD in DoP
2xDSD in native
  
 which makes sense as the specs state it can do up to 4xDSD in native.


----------



## belisk

would like to know if the HA-1 has a audible click sound originating from the device itself when no signal has passed through it for a short period of time, also known as standby(not the kind where its sleeping).
or even if its operation is silent, does it take half a second for the signal to start coming through, perhaps someone can test it connected to their PC, and play a windows sound like changing the volume, see if the sound cuts out.

i can't stand this feature, i really hope its not present, some high end gear still do this, violectric for example.


----------



## olegausany

ogodei said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info. So you can choose in settings DoP or native DSD?
> ...



Thanks for reply.
I have some SACD image so will check when get home how the recognized DSD64 or DSD128


----------



## aamefford

I am starting to link to impressions within this thread in the first post.  I just have @ogodei's impression @ post 120 linked so far.
  
 Help me out!  If you want me to link your impression, shoot me a PM!


----------



## elvergun

aamefford said:


> I am starting to link to impressions within this thread in the first post.  I just have @ogodei
> 's impression @ post 120 linked so far.
> 
> Help me out!  If you want me to link your impression, shoot me a PM!




Where are the Head-fi beta testers with their impressions??????


----------



## Shenook

so I am considering this and the bmc puredac. THE puredac guys said the oppo controls volume through a resistor rather then juice through the dac. I am a noob so what does that mean and what does it matter?


----------



## Jodet

belisk said:


> would like to know if the HA-1 has a audible click sound originating from the device itself when no signal has passed through it for a short period of time, also known as standby(not the kind where its sleeping).
> or even if its operation is silent, does it take half a second for the signal to start coming through, perhaps someone can test it connected to their PC, and play a windows sound like changing the volume, see if the sound cuts out.
> 
> i can't stand this feature, i really hope its not present, some high end gear still do this, violectric for example.


 
  
 The Schiit Bifrost does this as well.    Sometimes I ignore it, sometimes it annoys me no end.


----------



## ogodei

belisk said:


> would like to know if the HA-1 has a audible click sound originating from the device itself when no signal has passed through it for a short period of time, also known as standby(not the kind where its sleeping).
> or even if its operation is silent, does it take half a second for the signal to start coming through, perhaps someone can test it connected to their PC, and play a windows sound like changing the volume, see if the sound cuts out.
> 
> i can't stand this feature, i really hope its not present, some high end gear still do this, violectric for example.


 
  
 Unit clicks when 1) booting up (power transformer kicking in I think) 2)  changing inputs 3)  switching between balanced and SE phones 4) going in and out of mute.  First file I play after changing inputs has a very faint click as well.  Other than that the physical unit is dead silent so far.
  
 I am getting a tiny, tiny pop over the phones when changing tracks when using it as DAC only (PC with JRiver19  >  USB2  >  HA1 (Volume bypass on USB)  > Balanced > audio-gd master 8) but its almost unnoticeable, so I reserve the right to claim later that I was only dreaming this.  This does NOT seem to be happening when the unit is used as both DAC \ AMP.
  
 Puts out a lot of heat, big old vent in on the front top.
  
 No noticeable play lag in any mode  (DAC\AMP combo, Amp only, DAC only).
  
 When used as DAC only (Home Theatre Bypass against USB input)media controls no longer work but Mute does against both Headphone and Pre-amp outputs.


----------



## belisk

ogodei said:


> Unit clicks when 1) booting up (power transformer kicking in I think) 2)  changing inputs 3)  switching between balanced and SE phones 4) going in and out of mute.  First file I play after changing inputs has a very faint click as well.  Other than that the physical unit is dead silent so far.
> 
> I am getting a tiny, tiny pop over the phones when changing tracks when using it as DAC only (PC with JRiver19  >  USB2  >  HA1 (Volume bypass on USB)  > Balanced > audio-gd master 8) but its almost unnoticeable.  This does NOT seem to be happening when the unit is used as both DAC \ AMP.
> 
> ...




excellent reply, thank you, answered alot of questions for me, you've given me alot to consider.
was wondering if you could expand further a few points for me, does the HA-1 click when changing from 44.1k to 48k, or 96k files? i'm guessing this isn't the case as the files themselves will be upscaled.
also, i know i'm being a pain, but are you able to test to see if the HA-1 goes in standby after say 5-10 minutes of no signal passing through, then wake it up by playing a file to find out any audible clicks, some DAC's are 30 seconds, some are 5 minutes, the DAC usb module i've got in my V200 drives me crazy as its set to 30 seconds, and vibrates the table its that loud.

i knew the HA-1 was going to get warm, but you mentioned "alot" of heat, don't suppose you have a thermal gun lying around to take a reading, as a benchmark, i use my V200, which runs almost at ambient room temps, which is very very good.


----------



## .Sup

belisk said:


> and vibrates the table its that loud.




lol really? My Ref 5 makes a click sound after about 30 seconds. Why exactly do some devices do that?


----------



## Hooster

I would like to congratulate Oppo for this product. It is pretty much EXACTLY what I would have made if I had designed it myself with the features I want and without the features I don't want. It also manages to look great and the price is right. It makes many other headphone oriented offerings look very over priced and very basic. Thank you, Oppo.
 I hope that one day I can add the Oppo to my system.


----------



## .Sup

hooster said:


> I would like to congratulate Oppo for this product. It is pretty much EXACTLY what I would have made if I had designed it myself with the features I want and without the features I don't want. It also manages to look great and the price is right. It makes many other headphone oriented offerings look very over priced and very basic. Thank you, Oppo.
> I hope that one day I can add the Oppo to my system.




I agree with your opinion, pretty much exactly what I was thinking a couple days ago - it has everything you'd want from an all-in-one headphone setup and is, at the same, simple enough to use.


----------



## x RELIC x

*My impressions of the HA-1 so far:*



Spoiler: Current impressions



_Arrrrrrrg, I'm thinking it's taking too long to arrive in my hands. _


----------



## ogodei

belisk said:


> excellent reply, thank you, answered alot of questions for me, you've given me alot to consider.
> was wondering if you could expand further a few points for me, *does the HA-1 click when changing from 44.1k to 48k, or 96k files?* i'm guessing this isn't the case as the files themselves will be upscaled.
> also, i know i'm being a pain, but *are you able to test to see if the HA-1 goes in standby after say 5-10 minutes of no signal passing through*, then wake it up by playing a file to find out any audible clicks, some DAC's are 30 seconds, some are 5 minutes, the DAC usb module i've got in my V200 drives me crazy as its set to 30 seconds, and vibrates the table its that loud.
> 
> i knew the HA-1 was going to get warm, but you mentioned "alot" of heat, *don't suppose you have a thermal gun lying around to take a reading,* as a benchmark, i use my V200, which runs almost at ambient room temps, which is very very good.


 
  

  
  
 No click from the physical unit when switching between file types, just the very soft click starting the first file played after switching inputs.  This is not annoying to me at all, and otherwise the physical unit is silent.
  
  
 Very soft pop that occurs when I switch between files by double-clicking them directly in Windows explorer, JRiver, or VNC. Occurs both when unit is used as DAC\Amp combo or DAC only.  Isn't related to file type (and this is not the "DSD pop").   Seems to be volume related and is somewhat inconsistent, *so someone else with a unit needs verify its not just my setup*. 
  
 I will let you know about the standby.
  
*Temperatures:*
 Unit has been on about 9 hours, currently at -11.5 dB feeding a pair of balanced LCD-X
  
 Ambient room temp: 80.3F ( so its warm in here)
 Temp top of unit at back: 98.2F
 Temp top of unit near heat vent: 102.3F
 Heat Sinks through grill (just for fun): 141.8F
  
 So: warm to the touch but I can comfortable leave my hand on it.  It seemed to be putting out more heat when I did that last post.


----------



## Hooster

.sup said:


> I agree with your opinion, pretty much exactly what I was thinking a couple days ago - it has everything you'd want from an all-in-one headphone setup and is, at the same, simple enough to use.


 
  
 Yes, and it looks like a great pre amp for a speaker system. It comes as no surprise to me that this is sold out.


----------



## zilch0md

elvergun said:


> Where are the Head-fi beta testers with their impressions??????


 
  
 Waiting for our retail versions...  (Most of us chose the silver cabinet, so we won't see them until some time in June.)
  
 I'll chime in with an impressive story of OPPO's tenacity in finding and fixing problems....
  
 Early on, with the first of two HA-1 beta prototypes, I was hearing a low-volume series of seven or eight pops, each series lasting about two to three seconds, but occurring randomly every minute or two. Trying to isolate it, I discovered that I could hear the pops in my headphones, no matter which source input was selected and with nothing plugged into the HA-1 except the power cord (and the headphones, of course). And it made no difference where the volume control was set, but the more efficient the headphones, the louder the pops. It really made testing the HA-1 difficult.
  
*I eventually figured out that it was WiFi noise getting into HA-1 from my el cheapo Acer Aspire One netbook.*  
  
 Have a look at how closely it was sitting to the front panel of the HA-1 prototype - this photo was taken in mid-December of last year:
  

  
PM-1 and HA-1 prototypes, HD800, LCD-2 rev.1, HD600, DACmini CX, TBI MG3, Def.Tech.SM45s
HD650, Resonessence Concero, Beresford Bushmaster MkII, and Schiit Vali were later added during beta testing.
  
 As you can see in the photo, my netbook was just a few inches from the HA-1's front panel.  In addition to the intermittent sets of pops, whenever I was in the middle of downloading any large files to my netbook, I could hear a very faint sizzling sound in the headphones - again, even with no cables attached except for power and headphones, and adjusting the volume control made no difference.  
  
 As I moved the netbook away from the HA-1, the noise problems faded proportionately.  Other HA-1 beta testers weren't having problems with noise - it would have been easy for OPPO to consider my situation a "fluke," doing nothing about it.  Instead, they asked me a bunch of questions, leading eventually to my telling them the make and model of the WiFi radio in my netbook, as well as the driver revision I was using for it.  It took them a couple of weeks, but they actually reproduced my problem -AND- came up with a solution!
  
 Here's what was happening...  
  
 In the early photos of HA-1 prototypes, you can see that the Bluetooth antenna was positioned at bottom-center on the rear panel:
  

Source:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/oppo-ha-1-a-18033/
  
 It turns out that even when Bluetooth wasn't selected as a source, the antenna was receiving signals from my Acer's WiFi radio, energizing the shielded cable that was routed through the chassis in close proximity to some portion of the HA-1's audio path. 
  
 OPPO killed two birds with one stone...
  
 Beta testers had been complaining about having to access the rear of the unit to adjust the two-position Gain screw (with a flat-blade screwdriver) every time we wanted to switch to headphones that required the other Gain setting (Normal vs. High).  So OPPO got rid of the Gain screw (that originally resided above the antenna), making the Gain setting a front-panel controlled software function, then moved the Bluetooth antenna up to where the Gain screw had been located, while also re-routing the antenna's cable to keep it away from the audio section.  Joy!
  
 Compare the prototype's rear panel to the version that's shipping:
  

Source:  http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Images.aspx
  
 A "Trigger In" has also been added where the Bluetooth antenna previously resided.
  
*Best of all - my WiFi noise is completely gone! * I can set my Acer netbook on top of the HA-1, right next to it - in front, behind, or to either side - and I hear absolutely no WiFi noise.  All gone!
  
 I must have had one of the noisiest laptops in the beta group, but OPPO tenaciously pursued a fix for my problem, and in doing so, made the product more bulletproof for everyone.  And that's just the tip of the iceberg, really.  Lots of enhancements were recommended by beta testers - several of them implemented, some not, especially via firmware.
  
 OPPO's practice of releasing their products _*after* _lots of end-user testing and multiple firmware upgrades, is in stark contrast to my experience with many other audio manufacturers (DAPs come to mind, especially).  I can assure you, the wait for OPPO to release the HA-1 will have been more than worthwhile for those who have been gnashing and grinding their teeth in anticipation.  This thing is ready for use!
  
 Mike


----------



## HasturTheYellow

dixter said:


> @ OPPO
> 
> Should we start a new thread for firmware wishes ???


 
  
 Curating a thread for firmware wishes is definitely something that would be beneficial, but not required to have us work on enhancements. We will be monitoring the threads for suggestions, and all direct contact (mail and phone) will also be registered into our internal databases which are referenced for firmware enhancements.
  


> Curious about the front USB input for the mobile devices....   can the USB input also act as a OTG reader or a memory stick reader?


 
  
 Unfortunately no. The USB port can only be connected to devices which can act as the decoder. The HA-1 is just an amplifier/DAC, so it can't decode anything from an attached storage device.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Curating a thread for firmware wishes is definitely something that would be beneficial, but not required to have us work on enhancements. We will be monitoring the threads for suggestions, and all direct contact (mail and phone) will also be registered into our internal databases which are referenced for firmware enhancements.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. The USB port can only be connected to devices which can act as the decoder. The HA-1 is just an amplifier/DAC, so it can't decode anything from an attached storage device.





hasturtheyellow said:


> Curating a thread for firmware wishes is definitely something that would be beneficial, but not required to have us work on enhancements. We will be monitoring the threads for suggestions, and all direct contact (mail and phone) will also be registered into our internal databases which are referenced for firmware enhancements.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. The USB port can only be connected to devices which can act as the decoder. The HA-1 is just an amplifier/DAC, so it can't decode anything from an attached storage device.




Appreciate all the clarifications, Hastur. I think some people are expecting more out of this device than it already has packed in this unit. You can't blame em, since Oppo's Bluray players are somewhat like Swiss army knifes... sometimes, less is more.


----------



## docBliny

dixter said:


> Would be cool as a firmware upgrade if they would let you change the color of the VU meters...  It would be nice to have that McIntosh blue/green color to it...     and add the same color to the spectrum display too...




While we're at it, how about a screen that shows us the warm glow of tubes? A little like the fake tube glow on the Yamaha THR-10 practice amp. 

//TB


----------



## docBliny

ogodei said:


> When used as DAC only (Home Theatre Bypass against USB input)media controls no longer work but Mute does against both Headphone and Pre-amp outputs.




That's odd; I just turned on home theater mode on USB and I can still use the transport controls on the remote to control JRiver.

I have the unit fairly high on a shelf and I have to lift the remote up for it to work, i.e. the up/down angle seems to be a little limited.

//TB


----------



## Double F

docbliny said:


> While we're at it, how about a screen that shows us the warm glow of tubes? A little like the fake tube glow on the Yamaha THR-10 practice amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How about some blue McIntosh meters..


----------



## belisk

ogodei said:


> So: warm to the touch but I can comfortable leave my hand on it.  It seemed to be putting out more heat when I did that last post.




thank you again
heat is acceptable, a little outside of the manuals safe operating temperature, where i'm from can get up to 113F ambient.
perhaps these clicks can be removed with a firmware upgrade?


----------



## HiFiAudio

Some images from Japan c/o Phile-web


----------



## vkalia

shenook said:


> so I am considering this and the bmc puredac. THE puredac guys said the oppo controls volume through a resistor rather then juice through the dac. I am a noob so what does that mean and what does it matter?


 
  
 Digital volume control is done by changing the bit value of the signal.     This is done in the digital domain (the DAC stage).
  
 Resistor-based value control is how all analog devices attenuate the volume - through a potentiometer of one sort or the other.   This is done in the preamp/amp stage.
  
 Some people will argue that digital is cleaner, as it allows more precise, matched changes whereas any variations in L and R potentiometers can affect channel balance.    Others argue that digital attenuation results in loss of fidelity (essentially, you are discarding bits).     In the real world, it is quality of implementation that matters more than anything else.


----------



## Peter_S

It seems like several people here have actually auditioned this amplifier, but no one has mentioned anything about the sonics. Should I imply that the sonics are unremarkable? I wish somebody would report something about the sound quality.


----------



## zilch0md

We're chicken!


----------



## elvergun

zilch0md said:


> We're chicken!


 
  
 This is by far the weirdest beta testing and release I've seen here at Head-Fi since I became a member.


----------



## zilch0md

I should make a T-shirt that says, "I survived the PM-1 thread."


----------



## Smarty-pants

peter_s said:


> It seems like several people here have actually auditioned this amplifier, but no one has mentioned anything about the sonics. Should I imply that the sonics are unremarkable? I wish somebody would report something about the sound quality.




^Not sure what you are looking for with regard to "sonics".
As a few others have said, it is neutral and natural without coloring the sound.
There's no hint of hiss or buzz or any other anomalies.
IMHO, that's as good as it gets.


----------



## Shenook

peter_s said:


> It seems like several people here have actually auditioned this amplifier, but no one has mentioned anything about the sonics. Should I imply that the sonics are unremarkable? I wish somebody would report something about the sound quality.


 
 Yes exactly. I really want to see how the synergy is with th-900's. Anyone?


----------



## WilCox

smarty-pants said:


> ^Not sure what you are looking for with regard to "sonics".
> As a few others have said, it is neutral and natural without coloring the sound.
> There's no hint of hiss or buzz or any other anomalies.
> IMHO, that's as good as it gets.


 
  
 I agree.  A "straight wire with gain" does no harm and fully conveys all info from the source without adding coloration.  All of the extra features already described above are an added bonus.


----------



## Dixter

post pulled by originator...   didn't make a whole lot of sense after reading it...


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo PM-1 Planar Magnetic headphones review (Part 3) - DigitalAudioReview 

by Srajan Ebaen - 5/12

More discussion from the UK launch presentation thru a Australian distributor with a 48:06 HD .mp4 video of the event that you can watch.

This is a complete video recording of the presentation, not that abbreviated Youtube release found earlier.    Includes discussion concerning HA-1.


----------



## aamefford

dixter said:


> I have mixed feelings on this...  I'm used to using the OPPO blue ray players that allow you to hook them up to your home network and be able to play music... or play off of the USB input via a memory stick...
> 
> With the HA-1 you can't access the larger files that DSD and FLAC creates on your network...  and you can't plug a memory stick into the HA-1
> 
> ...



HA-1 is a headphone amp / preamp / DAC. Digital Or analog signal in, analog signal out to balanced or single ended headphone out, balanced or single ended preamp out. It competes with about a thousand Audio GD units, Burson Conductor, others. It is not a media player. It is not competition for Oppo's players, or for media streamers. If this what you are looking for, the HA-1 simply isn't the correct product. It is a heck of a nice DAC/preamp/headphone amp though.


----------



## HiFiAudio

dixter said:


> I have mixed feelings on this...  I'm used to using the OPPO blue ray players that allow you to hook them up to your home network and be able to play music... or play off of the USB input via a memory stick...
> 
> With the HA-1 you can't access the larger files that DSD and FLAC creates on your network...  and you can't plug a memory stick into the HA-1
> 
> ...


 
 This is primary a very high quality DAC with a unbalanced/balanced headphone amp, along with inputs/outputs so it can also be used as a basic preamp.   It cannot decode audio files formats.  The HA-1 was meant to be used as a Bluetooth audio transport, meaning mobile/computer source to transmit to HA-1 and then listen to audio either by headphone output or other audio outputs that could be connected to something else.   Standalone you can't output bluetooth to bluetooth headphones unless that comes with a analog interface.


----------



## HiFiAudio

I think that was a very close finish on two responses!


----------



## aamefford

HA! Ida beatcha but my lovely wife distracted me. We're reading from the same page though!


----------



## sudaca

can anyone commit himself to an opinion, expect the first?


----------



## Peter_S

smarty-pants said:


> ^Not sure what you are looking for with regard to "sonics".
> As a few others have said, it is neutral and natural without coloring the sound.
> There's no hint of hiss or buzz or any other anomalies.
> IMHO, that's as good as it gets.


 

 Not a lot of information to hang one's hat on....  Dynamics?  Perceived soundstage? Micro/macro detail?  Subjective impressions - does it make you smile, really get into the music (yes I know these are subjective and respond to other equipment in the chain, but....).  How does it compare to other high-end equipment of similar functionality?  It's hard to get much out of a single statement like that.  More detail would be better.  Come on guys!!!


----------



## Peter_S

Would also like to know how it interacts with various hard-to-drive headphones. I've got Audeze LCD-3's.  Other planar-magnetics?


----------



## HiFiAudio

sudaca said:


> can anyone commit himself to an opinion, expect the first?


 
 Just look here for a early look at measurements, some comments before a upcoming review.  (Secrets of Home Theater)


----------



## docBliny

So I played around with comparing the HA-1 yesterday and the tldr version is the usual: "Your headphones will make a bigger difference than most anything else". I focused on trying to do an A/B comparison between two amps based on a short portion of a song.
  
*Amps*
 * Oppo HA-1
 * Matrix m-stage from 2011 modified for dual 627 opamps
  
*Source and gear*
 * Source files: _Sand_ (Acoustic Version) by Ottmar Liebert (88.2/24) and _Beat It_ by Michael Jackson (176/24)
 * Software: Windows 8.1 and JRiver Media Center 19
 * DAC: Mytek 8x192
 * Monitor controller: Dangerous Music Monitor ST
 * Headphones: Sennheiser HD800
 * Power: Furman PS-8R Series II (just because the front outlet was handy. I think the Mytek and Monitor ST might have been plugged into the Furman PL Plus-C)
  
*Misc*
 The Dangerous Monitor ST requires isolation to prevent damage on the inputs/outputs if you intend to hot-plug anything. Also, since the output is a balanced XLR and the m-stage only has RCAs, I used what I had available and put an ART DTI between the ST and m-stage. Since I had that on one path, I thought I should muck up the signal chain to the HA-1 with a _different_ isolator, so I put my Radial TWIN ISO Passive Line-Level Isolator between the ST and the HA-1. I think the m-stage got the short end of the stick here. I should have switched them around after the first round of listening but life's too short.
  
*Why my impressions are invalid*
 * Monoprice XLR cables.
 * I had too much in the signal chain.
 * Not enough burn-in.
 * It took me 4-5 seconds to switch between the HA-1 and m-stage (push the output selection on the ST's remote, plug the headphones from one to the other). That is 4-5 seconds too long to do A/B comparisons. Plus I obviously knew what I was listening to.
  
 And yes, the majority of this section was for the insecure types among us.
  
*Impressions*
 OK a huge set-up, so where's the payoff? You've patiently read this far, gently shaking your head at the clusterduck (that's pronounced "cluster-DAC") that's certainly coming.
  
 I spent way too much of my life listening to the first 7-8 seconds of the beginning of both songs focusing on subtle details such as the pluck of the strings and the tap on the guitar body in _Sand_, and on _Beat It_ I mainly focused on the bass drum. What did I hear between the two? Well, not much. If you were to ask me to do a blind listening and A/B the two I wouldn't be able to tell you which was which.
  
 In any case, the attack and definition was slightly better on the HA-1. I could hear it mostly on the bass drum in _Beat It_ where the m-stage made it sound just slightly flabbier (as if the skin was looser on the drum). The HA-1 was a bit tighter with just a touch more click. I'd attribute it to better attack/transient response.
  
 That's it. I'll take complaints on tricking you to read this far via PMs. No wait. No I won't, sorry.
  
*Summary & what I learned*
 Am I saying you shouldn't buy the HA-1 or that the much cheaper m-stage is better somehow? No, I'm what I'm really saying is that you should listen for yourself (if you can. If you can't, continue to live vicariously spending other peoples' money by reading this forum or read enough opinions and take the shot, pull the trigger, some other bad analogy or is it simile?). And "no" especially if you look at the chain I used.
  
 The most important piece of gear I used? This:
  

  
 Yes, that is a CD-R sticky taped to a "precision instrument". Well, technically it isn't; It's actually a CD-R sticky taped to a piece of cardboard that's wrapped around a "precision instrument".
  
 Anyway, why is this monstrosity the most important part of my impressions? Simply because I used a pink noise generator (namely Room EQ Wizard) to match the volumes of both amps. The CD-R just helped me get to some semblance of isolation, stability, and consistent placement when switching things around. If I was off even a tad more than what the fluctuation on Fast mode would show, I was hearing details on one amp and not the other. Level matching was what I alluded to being the difference between the DSD and PCM version when I initial gave my "wow" comment. After simply using the PCM version and concentrating solely on the amps I think that's what was going on (the DSD version got bitstreamed you can't adjust the volume on JRiver in that situation so getting a good level match between the two files is more trouble than typing in this tripe I'm writing right now).
  
 The second takeaway? Life's too short to do this. I'd rather sit back, relax, and enjoy the music.
  
 The third? Hats off to all the people on this forum who put in the (money) time and effort to write reviews for others. It almost makes the inevitable trolling worth the while. No, I take that back. Trolling is never excusable.
  
 And on that bombshell, Happy Mother's Day everyone. And to those that don't believe in "mothers", happy Sunday (unless it's already Monday for you. If so, I'm sorry I ruined the start of your week).
  
 //Tomi B.


----------



## bbfoto

@Dixter,
  
 My friend just received his HA-1 on Friday and I went over for a listen yesterday (Saturday).  For kicks I tried to connect my Samsung HS-3000 Bluetooth headset adapter to the HA-1 while feeding the HA-1 via coaxial digital out from my iBasso DX90.  No Go.  There is no "pairing/connecting" menu on the HA-1, it just turns the OPPO's BT On or Off and the device you are wanting to connect has to have the menu and functionality to "see" and "connect" to the HA-1.  The HA-1 doesn't even require a PIN code, it is an "OPEN" BT connection for better or worse.

 I agree that BT headset functionality would be a nice bonus, but if you are looking to stream your networked DSD and Hi-Res files to the HA-1 and then listen with a wireless BT Headset it kind of defeats the purpose.  Apt-X _is_ very good quality, but it still is just "near-CD quality" so there would be absolutely no benefit using Hi-Res formats, IMHO.

 FYI, the little Samsung HS-3000 BT headset adapter has the apt-X protocol, has a built-in microphone for BT phone calls, and you can connect any headset you'd like via its 3.5mm TRS jack.  I've even used my Beyerdynamic T1's connected to it while playing FLACs from my Galaxy Note II (has apt-X as well) and it actually sounds fantastic.  FYI, the HS-3000 is about the size of a typical thumb drive...don't know how it can possibly do this, but it does!  I'm looking forward to trying it with some decent IEMs.

*Back to the HA-1*.  So we listened to the HA-1 with a pair of Neumann KH120 powered Studio Monitors (balanced XLR connection) and with my T1's, also balanced XLR connection, and his DT-880/250 (SE).  The source was my iBasso DX90 via coaxial and his Windows 7 Laptop using Foobar via USB.

 The Soundstage/Imaging/Width/Depth are fantastic!  There is great layering, separation, and space between instruments and vocals.  Vocals, especially Female Vocals, seem very forward/prominent (almost "inhanced" in some way?) but very lush sounding and pleasing.  The mid-bass/lower midrange region seemed a little bloated to me, which seemed to mask some extreme detail that I am used to hearing through the same setup except through my 2014 Audio-gd NFB-28 (with USB TCXO upgrades).

 For example, on the Steph Johnson Trio's "Nature Girl" album (16/44 WAV), Steph's vocals are very centered, very prominent but Lush (really nice)!  However, the detail that I'm used to hearing in the acoustic double bass and Rob's string plucks and slaps just isn't there compared to the NFB-28.  Same goes for Fernando's brush and stick work on the drum kit (cymbals and snare in particular)...the extreme detail is subdued or masked (maybe by the slight mid-bass bloat) compared to NFB-28, and their images are not as sharply-focused to a particular point in space with the HA-1...image placement is correct, and there is a sense of separation and space, but there is kind of a diffuse "halo" around the instrument, sort of a "soccer ball" size image as opposed to a "baseball" size image.

 These qualities were immediately apparent, so I then listened to the "Nature Girl" tracks with my T1's plugged directly into my DX90 and the extreme detail and shimmer and decay of the cymbals, along with less mid-bass bloat and a bit "sharper" or "tighter" image focus was back.  IMO, the DX90's and NFB-28's presentation is more "real" or lifelike compared to the HA-1.  :-/

 Norah Jones "Come Away With Me" album in DSD seemed the same...very lush and prominent/centered vocals (very nice) but not quite the detail and focus in the rest of the presentation.  Also the same conclusion with Will Knox's excellent "The Matador and The Acrobat" album.  I should've remembered to try the new Head-Fi/Chesky Ultimate Headphone Demo Disc, but forgot and time ran out.    I'll have to setup another listening session and compare these setups again.

 Now, we weren't able to compare the HA-1 and NFB-28 side-by-side, but I am extremely familiar with the Steph Johnson and Nora Jones albums, and I was a former drummer & saxophonist so I think I have an acute or "good" ear.    These are just My Personal First Impressions with components and sources that I am familiar with, so take them with a grain of salt.  Obviously, the HA-1 hasn't  had time to "burn-in" yet, so I don't know whether to expect any changes in sonics or not with time.

 /flame suit on!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






docbliny said:


> So I played around with comparing the HA-1 yesterday and the tldr version is the usual: "Your headphones will make a bigger difference than most anything else". I focused on trying to do an A/B comparison between two amps based on a short portion of a song.
> 
> *Amps*
> * Oppo HA-1
> ...








docbliny said:


> The second takeaway? Life's too short to do this. I'd rather sit back, relax, and enjoy the music.




I think we need that phrase as a required mantra when people get out of line...

SBRAETM


----------



## olegausany

bbfoto said:


> @Dixter,
> 
> My friend just received his HA-1 on Friday and I went over for a listen yesterday (Saturday).  For kicks I tried to connect my Samsung HS-3000 Bluetooth headset adapter to the HA-1 while feeding the HA-1 via coaxial digital out from my iBasso DX90.  No Go.  There is no "pairing/connecting" menu on the HA-1, it just turns the OPPO's BT On or Off and the device you are wanting to connect has to have the menu and functionality to "see" and "connect" to the HA-1.  The HA-1 doesn't even require a PIN code, it is an "OPEN" BT connection for better or worse.
> 
> ...



Did you try DSD with foobar? Which mode you use?


----------



## bbfoto

olegausany said:


> Did you try DSD with foobar? Which mode you use?


 
  
 Yes, the Norah Jones "Come Away With Me" album was the Acoustic Sounds DSD64 (.dsf) version.
  
 Wasn't my laptop so I didn't think to verifiy which mode was used in Foobar, sorry. :-/  I'm not terribly familiar with it, but I can check and get back to you.
  
 I probably should have stated that the differences were not that huge at all between the setups, but those were my first impressions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course, the comparison wasn't side-by-side, wasn't level-matched, wasn't double-blind A/B/X, so I guess my impressions are basically invalid as well.  Your hearing can change depending on what you eat, so...there's that, LOL. 
  
 I did REALLY enjoy listening to the HA-1. It really does sound fantastic, and I really liked the _perceived_ lush vocals.  It's connection options, versatility, and UI are unmatched IMO...It's a very refined piece of kit. Props to OPPO and all of the beta testers.  I would definitely buy one if I spent more time at home, but I'm focusing on a portable setup with the DX90, and have even just sold my NFB-28 to help fund an CIEM purchase.
  
 For the money, I would still highly recommend the NFB-28 (with the USB TCXO upgrades) based on SQ alone (it does have some operational niggles that I don't care for, but they aren't deal breakers in any way).  Of course it doesn't have the BT with apt-X or the iDevice support, but otherwise is solid.  But if you've got the extra cash, I would go with the HA-1.    As a poor analogy, it's like the difference between driving a late-model Hyundai and a Mercedes S-Class (I've owned and loved both)...it's mostly the refinement that stands out in the Benz (and HA-1).
  
 HTH?


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo HA-1 Headphone Amp Preview - Forbes - 5/11


----------



## docBliny

Wow, I'm surprised how little that Forbes article actually said, but then again I didn't say much either and I've actually got one.

//TB


----------



## keanex

docbliny said:


> Wow, in surprised how little that Forbes article actually said, but then again I didn't say much either and I've actually got one.
> 
> //TB


 
  
 I'm not going to review the HA-1 because outside of the obvious stuff, there's not much to say. Don't feel bad. It's a great product, but commenting on the sound seems to be a waste as it does nothing to color the sound or change it in any way. 
  
 If you do the number crunching you're getting an amp for $550 and a DAC for $550 in a beautiful package from a company that stands by it's products. What more could you want?


----------



## x RELIC x

keanex said:


> I'm not going to review the HA-1 because outside of the obvious stuff, there's not much to say. Don't feel bad. It's a great product, but commenting on the sound seems to be a waste as it does nothing to color the sound or change it in any way.
> 
> If you do the number crunching you're getting an amp for $550 and a DAC for $550 in a beautiful package from a company that stands by it's products. What more could you want?




I'd say it's more like your getting an $800 amp (balanced), an $800 DAC (ESS 9018 Sabre32 Reference DAC) with DSD support, a $400 pre amplifier, and a bunch of goodies like remote control, Apple certification, Bluetooth streaming, gorgeous display and beautiful chassis. All for a bit more than half of what these features alone would typically add up to. 

This is why I love Oppo products.


----------



## lukeap69

I've seen a post above comparing it to Audio-gd NFB-28 (which is appreciated by the way). I guess it will be helpful for those looking for a new amp or DAC or combo to see some comparisons with other competing products i.e. Yulong DA8, etc.


----------



## Pier Paolo

Or burson


----------



## x RELIC x

pier paolo said:


> Or burson




+1


----------



## vkalia

docbliny said:


> So I played around with comparing the HA-1 yesterday and the tldr version is the usual: "Your headphones will make a bigger difference than most anything else". I focused on trying to do an A/B comparison between two amps based on a short portion of a song.
> 
> *Amps*
> * Oppo HA-1
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for taking the time to do a well-calibrated test, one which combines objective principles with subjective interpretation.


----------



## MellowVelo

For the people who already have the HA-1, can anybody compare the amplifier section to the Headamp GS-X mk2? Right now, I'm running an Oppo 105 via XLR to the Headamp GS-X mk2. My primary headphones right now are the Grado PS1000. The sound is great, but I also wouldn't mind downsizing my setup and having a few less components on my shelf, if I could do it without sacrificing sound quality. Any thoughts?


----------



## elvergun

keanex said:


> *I'm not going to review the HA-1 because outside of the obvious stuff, there's not much to say. *Don't feel bad. It's a great product, but commenting on the sound seems to be a waste as it does nothing to color the sound or change it in any way.


 
  
 I really don't get this statement.  I don't really see anything being obvious.
  
  


keanex said:


> Don't feel bad. It's a great product, but commenting on the sound seems to be a waste as it does nothing to color the sound or change it in any way.


 
  
 In the countless reviews written by Skylab and project86, they can go on and on for pages answering questions (sometimes they answer the same question multiple times), comparing the sound of an amp being reviewed to other models, and talking about sinergy with different headphones.   I have never heard them say, "hey, no more on this amp since it does not color the sound in any way".


----------



## aamefford

elvergun said:


> I really don't get this statement.  I don't really see anything being obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> In the countless reviews written by Skylab and project86, they can go on and on for pages answering questions (sometimes they answer the same question multiple times), comparing the sound of an amp being reviewed to other models, and talking about sinergy with different headphones.   I have never heard them say, "hey, no more on this amp since it does not color the sound in any way".


 

 Don't get me wrong, but perhaps you should request that Skylab or project86 review the HA-1.  Most of us report what we find, as part of a hobby.  Some of us (myself usually excluded) can expound for pages on what some of us cover in a sentence or two (the latter is my group).
  
 For my quick comments - The HA-1 is an excellent, clean, discrete class A amp that when compared to the Burson Soloist SL sounded essentially the same from the same source once roughly volume matched.  I haven't had the time to do the same with the Asgard 2 yet, but I don't expect much difference - the Asgard 2 is an excellent, clean, discrete class A amp also.
  
 The dac is a well executed ESS 9018.  I do hear very slight (and I mean very slight to my ears) differences to the ESS 9018 and at least one other dac chip, the one in the NF DAC, which I have on hand.  I expect once I get around to comparisons, to also hear very slight differences to the HA-1 and the Schiit Bifrost Uber dac.  In casual listening, I think I hear some differences to the Schiit Bifrost Uber.
  
 I think in broad stroke generalization - the ESS 9018 tends to be a bit more forward in details than the TI chip implementation in the NF DAC or the AKM implementation in the Bifrost Uber.  These are very broad generalizations, and the differences border on the effects of volume matching and expectation bias.  In isolation, all 3 are really killer dacs in very roughly similar price ranges (if one makes some sort of split out of the cost of the HA-1 dac section if it were stand alone).  Say $500 to $1000 range.  Anyway, in comparison, I *think* I detect the differences noted.
  
 The feature set of the HA-1 is nothing short of astounding to me.  This is the icing on the cake for this unit to me.  It sounds killer good, but the Schiit Bifrost Uber + Asgard 2 at what, $600+ less sounds really good also.  Where the HA-1 pulls ahead - a little better sound quality, maybe, and in features and refinement.  The Schiit stuff is good, but it all fits in the same size chassis, therefore the Asgard box gets HOT, the volume knob gets HOT, etc.  The HA-1 dumps some heat as well, but the volume knob stays cool(ish). Add the cool display, idevice front panel connection, blue tooth streaming, Home theater bypass (i.e. non-volume controlled analog out), balanced and single ended connections up front and out back...  To me, it is a great all in one.
  
 Oh, remember, I'm a beta tester, they gave me one, I love those guys!  Don't forget to figure in the fanboy factor with me!


----------



## keanex

elvergun said:


> I really don't get this statement.  I don't really see anything being obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> In the countless reviews written by Skylab and project86, they can go on and on for pages answering questions (sometimes they answer the same question multiple times), comparing the sound of an amp being reviewed to other models, and talking about sinergy with different headphones.   I have never heard them say, "hey, no more on this amp since it does not color the sound in any way".


 
  
 All of the tech specs and features are open and listed. The amp measures about ruler flat 20-20 so there's not really much to discuss about the sound IMO. I can't say that I hold much weight in the opinions of those who write pages on the sound quality because there's no real coloration going on. If they could reliably ABX a few neutral solid state amps from each other then I'd gladly listen to the differences they experience. Then again this isn't the sound science forum...


----------



## docBliny

keanex said:


> If they could reliably ABX a few neutral solid state amps from each other then I'd gladly listen to the differences they experience. Then again this isn't the sound science forum...


 
  
 I was actually struggling with my simple A/B test since I had to unplug and replug between the amps when I was testing last weekend. I was considering putting together a custom cable to be able to flip between the amps, but in the end I'd really would have wanted to make sure the switch doesn't have any chance of shorting the output of both amps together so I didn't bother.
  
 //TB


----------



## keanex

docbliny said:


> I was actually struggling with my simple A/B test since I had to unplug and replug between the amps when I was testing last weekend. I was considering putting together a custom cable to be able to flip between the amps, but in the end I'd really would have wanted to make sure the switch doesn't have any chance of shorting the output of both amps together so I didn't bother.
> 
> //TB


 
  
 I had a FiiO HS2 that was great for it and when I did lots of AB testing I couldn't reliably tell many neutral SS amps apart. Hints of something here and there but, for instance, the Schiit Magni/Modi vs the O2/ODAC was damn near impossible for me with somewhat of volume matching.


----------



## vkalia

elvergun said:


> I really don't get this statement.  I don't really see anything being obvious.


 
  
 Keanex's point - which i wholehearted agree with - is that amps dont have any sound (let's leave aside tube amps for now).    If it is well-designed, has suitable current and voltage swing capabilities, all you need to know is the noise floor and the dynamic range of the amp.   The HA-1 is a Class A amp with more than enough oomph and enough juice to drive most headphones - it is pretty much as good as a solid state amp is going to get.


----------



## mr-duke

vkalia said:


> Keanex's point - which i wholehearted agree with - is that amps dont have any sound (let's leave aside tube amps for now).    If it is well-designed, has suitable current and voltage swing capabilities, all you need to know is the noise floor and the dynamic range of the amp.   The HA-1 is a Class A amp with more than enough oomph and enough juice to drive most headphones - it is pretty much as good as a solid state amp is going to get.


 
  
 Sorry, newbee here again
  
 From what i have read in this thread, the HA-1 don't generate any noise, it is very clean if i am right, but i have maybee missed the dynamic range, how is it?
  
 If all SS amp that are neutral and do it right with no coloration and noise floor is clean. Does i mean i should find the cheapest amp that have these quality?  Hehe is it hard to find a SS amp between 100-300 $ that do these stuff good?


----------



## lukeap69

There are good SS amp on that price range. Check Schiit, Audio-gd and Objective 2 (O2).


----------



## x RELIC x

I wonder if those gorgeous platforms I see in all of the promo event photos will be available for the HA-1.


----------



## Roscoeiii

I have yet to encounter any amp whose sound can be described by specs alone. There seem to be characteristics of amps that measurements cannot capture. Not that specs aren't important. They just don't capture everything.


----------



## arnaud

Impressions of the HA-1 with PM-1 driven balanced here, not much actually, it's more for the pictures I guess: http://www.head-fi.org/t/718268/tokyo-2014-spring-fujiya-avic-headphone-festival-impressions/30#post_10543185


----------



## Smarty-pants

x relic x said:


> I wonder if those gorgeous platforms I see in all of the promo event photos will be available for the HA-1.




http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/90#post_10508568


----------



## 1adam12

Okay so I have more a technical question. Have you guys been using power hungry headphones (planars, HD800) with the single ended output? From the specs it seems like if you want the power necessary to feed these you need to go balanced. Am I wrong? I usually am...


----------



## vkalia

mr-duke said:


> If all SS amp that are neutral and do it right with no coloration and noise floor is clean. Does i mean i should find the cheapest amp that have these quality?  Hehe is it hard to find a SS amp between 100-300 $ that do these stuff good?


 
  
 Not all SS amps - all *well-designed* SS amps.   In other words, amps which have a beefy power supply and current capabilities, which are able to handle varying impedance loads and power demands.      Very inexpensive amps may measure well but lack the current capabilities of larger/beefier amps (Op amps only take you so far).   Depending on what you are driving, that may or may not matter.     With a more varying load (eg, a headphone with widely varying impedance), you'll need to spend more.
  
 IMO, $500-800 or so is the sweet spot for a good solid-state design that can provide more than ample power and which will sound virtually indistinguishable to more expensive amps in a level-matched comparison.   
  
 Others may feel differently, and may be able to hear differences - which is fine.   Good for them.


----------



## aamefford

thegimp said:


> Okay so I have more a technical question. Have you guys been using power hungry headphones (planars, HD800) with the single ended output? From the specs it seems like if you want the power necessary to feed these you need to go balanced. Am I wrong? I usually am...


 
 I have used both balanced and SE with my Alpha Dogs (Mr. Speakers Fostex T50RP based headphone - planar magnetic).  I didn't notice much if any difference.  I use the Oppo PM-1 single ended.  It is a planar magnetic also, though very efficient and 32 ohm.
  
 Oppo reports using the HE6 on high gain with good result.  Granted, I would expect Oppo to report this.  I never get out of "normal" gain for any reason other than just to experiment.
  
 disclaimer - Beta tester and fanboy -


----------



## docBliny

thegimp said:


> Okay so I have more a technical question. Have you guys been using power hungry headphones (planars, HD800) with the single ended output? From the specs it seems like if you want the power necessary to feed these you need to go balanced. Am I wrong? I usually am...


 
  
 I've used the HA-1 with Sennheiser HD800s, no issues there. I also did a quick test with my Beyerdynamic DT880/600 and no issues there either, but I didn't spend a whole lot of time.
  
 I switched over to "normal" gain for the HD800s and it's been plenty loud and no issues with SQ.
  
 //TB


----------



## jmm007

I would love to see a comprehensive review on the HA-1 similar to the one project86 did for the Violectric V200.


----------



## x RELIC x

smarty-pants said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/90#post_10508568




Thanks! Guess I missed that one. Doh!


----------



## Shenook

Still waiting on HA-1 - TH-900 impressions.....*tapping fingers*


----------



## ogodei

Starting into tests with the HA1, here are some notes with HD800 SE cans.
  
 Did the following comparisons:
  
 PC ( JRiver19 )  > USB2 > HA1 > SE to HD800
 PC ( JRiver19 )  > USB2 > Mytek Stereo 192 DAC > Balanced> Audio-gd Master 8 > SE to HD800
  
 HA-1 settings– Set gain to High
 Mytek DAC – Volume bypass, analog output gain jumpered to low; Master 8, gain at Low, power on High
  
 Notes:
  
 HA1 gain must be set to High with HD800 SE to get to acceptable listening levels (HA1 low gain max 69dB, HA1 high gain max 84dB with pink noise).  At high gain noise floor is still very low (good) and is loud enough for normal listening.
  
 At lower volumes with gain=high, drove the HD800 acceptably.  At very high volumes imaging and depth slightly worse than Mytek \master 8 combo.  Bass response was clean, good in both combos but not awe inspiring in either.
  
 The HD800 is a clinical and revealing can and the HA1 did not mellow out any of these tendencies.  The combo was very unforgiving of bad recordings, I was wincing in a few places. Signature was to my ears very similar to the Mytek \ audio-gd combo. In my opinion, the HA1 is not a good match for the HD800 unless you’re interested in dissecting your recordings at a lower volume.  Definitely not a rock out combo.


----------



## x RELIC x

I hope that the HA-1 pairs well with my XC. I'm finding my XC to be fairly bright and when I compare my freq graph with others it looks like I'm deficient about -5db from 1kHz down to 20Hz. This is just comparing graphs, but still. 

Three days with my HA-1 having a party with the customs agents is driving me nuts so perhaps I'm worrying about nothing. 

I'll let you guys know when I get it.


----------



## mrscotchguy

ogodei said:


> Starting into tests with the HA1, here are some notes with HD800 SE cans.
> 
> Did the following comparisons:
> 
> ...




Well there's one of my questions answered. The HD800's strength is it s own weakness. I find just how poorly recorded most of the music I listen to really is.

If I ever want a more forgiving experience with my HD800s, I can always run it from my EF-5. If the HA-1's dac is as uncolored as every make it out to be, then it will fit right in to my equipment chain. 

So far, there has been only a few comments on the HA-1 as a dedicated DAC...


----------



## ogodei

mrscotchguy said:


> So far, there has been only a few comments on the HA-1 as a dedicated DAC...


 
  
 I started out to test that then stopped when I realized that if I kept this it would be used as a DAC\AMP combo.  I have been presuming that is how most buyers would be using it as well, but maybe I'm wrong.   Thinking of this only as a DAC, you get a fully balanced chain,  ESS 9018 Sabre32 chipset, 4xDSD native playback, USB2, and a few other fun toys (bluetooth & iPhone) all for $1200.  I guess you could do better but that's not too bad.


----------



## JML

Tone Audio has a PM-1 review at http://www.tonepublications.com/magazine/issue-63/.  Brief positive mention of the HA-1, but a review will be in the next issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

The HA-1 has landed. 

Obligatory unboxing pics:


----------



## aamefford

^^^ Very nice! I'm switching over to silver gear, so another month for my retail version.


----------



## mrscotchguy

x relic x said:


> The HA-1 has landed.
> 
> Obligatory unboxing pics:




Very schmexy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dixter

Got my HA-1 this afternoon and played with it for a while...  I'm packing to go out of town so my playing with the HA-1 was brief...
  
 Picked the box off of the porch... first thought - this thing is heavy
 Open'd the box, pulled the packing away and lifted the unit out of the box... first thought - this thing is heavy and its inside a large white sock.
 Pulled the sock off of the unit and wow... there it was...  very very impressive.  Built like a tank, everything about it just looks and feels beefy and
 Luxurious at the same time..   super solid all the way around.  You even get a very nice beefy power cable.
 The remote is also very nice and beefy.. sorta like an Apple TV remote on steroids...
 I powered it up and played around with the different screens...   you rotate the input knob for the input selection and you push the input knob in to
 select the play back display...  very very easy to use.. takes about 10 seconds and your there.
  
 For inputs I used the following..   Apple Iphone 5, Apple IPAD 2, Dell Laptop running Windows 7 and JRiver Media Center 19
 For Phones I used the following... Sennheiser HD800 (SE),Beyerdynamic  T1 (SE), Beyerdynamic 880 600ohm (SE), Audio Technica ath-M50 (SE), Sony SA-5000 (SE), Alpha Dogs (SE)
 For Music I used the following...  Standard Apple files from the phone, standard Apple files from the IPAD and FLAC from the IPAD using the Onkyo HF Player in both Blue Tooth and
 direct connection at the front panel...   all worked without a hitch...   With the laptop running JRiver Media Center 19 I tested FLAC and DSD files upto DSD128.. utilizing the USB connection port...  The USB driver for the OPPO HA-1 is ASIO with Native playback.  Don't forget to download the computer USB driver from the OPPO website.. http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Support.aspx
  
 When you select Bluetooth as the input your Idevice will ask you to download the app for the OPPO Control App, There isn't a dedicated IPAD app so I chose the Iphone app and it works fine for the IPAD, only complaint is it could use a landscape orientation to make it a better app.  Because thats the best way to play back music in landscape orientation...  (Oppo, please fix)
 Also when in blue tooth input if someone else connects to the HA-1 while your connected and listening it will knock you off the connection...   not a real issue though
  
 How does it sound...   to me it sounds just like you want it to sound...   Its fine without EQ but if you want to dial in your setup then that is the icing on the cake... 
 for example...  the Sony SA-5000 is actually a pretty nice set of phones...  but they do lack in the bottom end slightly so I played around with the EQ in JR MC19 and tuned them until they sounded excellent...  and I saved that profile for later...   I'm sure I can fine tune them even better latter on.. but thats the point... you can make your phones sound really great with this setup.   
 To me the Alpha Dogs, TI and the 880 setup were great without any EQ at all...  a very nice match from the limited time I got to play around. 
 The HD800 to me is like a really pretty girl friend that you just love to have around but she's a little high maintenance, she has no problem at all telling you that some of your music just wasn't recorded well... but when you feed her the good stuff she will sing her heart out for you...   and so with the HA-1/HD800 you better have the good recordings and they do sound fantastic on the the HA-1.
 The Alpha Dogs also sound very good but you do need to turn the volume control up pretty far.. as in around the ~ 3 o-clock position to make them sing the way they want to sing...  as with the
 TI and 880...  The HD800 likes the extra power too... 
  
 The displays are pretty cool...   the VU meters are nice in that they actually tell you if the recording was recorded at a low or high level ...  and the Spectrum display is just a visual addition to your listening...   I think Oppo should dress the displays up a little...  would like to see the VE meters look like the cool blue/green meters of the McIntosh Amps...
  
 thats about it... I only got to play around for about 2 hrs with it...  but I think its a keeper...
  
 I'd love to be able to hear a set of the Oppo Phones on it I'm sure they would sound great too....


----------



## Dixter

Almost forgot... I need to ask a question...
  
 OK... I have never played around with a balanced output amp.. so for Balanced vs Single Ended...   
  
 The HA-1 has double the power when used in Balanced mode right ??
  
 So if I need to have the volume control set at 3 o-clock in SE mode will the volume control when in balance mode just need to be set at around 12 0-clock ???
  
 just wondering....


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Quadruple the power when using the balanced outputs.
  
 You can also switch to High Gain Mode by pressing the Select jog dial three times until you are in the Headphone Gain menu. By default the HA-1 is set to Normal Gain, so you will need to use High Gain for low efficiency, high impedance headphones.


----------



## Dixter

hasturtheyellow said:


> Quadruple the power when using the balanced outputs.
> 
> You can also switch to High Gain Mode by pressing the Select jog dial three times until you are in the Headphone Gain menu. By default the HA-1 is set to Normal Gain, so you will need to use High Gain for low efficiency, high impedance headphones.


 

 Thanks for the reply...   now I know why balanced might be a better way to play...  I'm from the old school and like extra power even if I don't need it all the time...


----------



## x RELIC x

Busy, busy day. Had a power outage as well. First impression...........

HOLY BALANCED GOODNESS BATMAN!

Teaser #1 over


----------



## aamefford

I haven't played the Alphas in SE. I was thinking Dixter must be deef, but it could be the difference between SE and balanced. I'm usually around 9:00 to 11:00.


----------



## Maxx134

To me the last few pages bordered on the ridiculous. 
It is ridiculous to say amps don't have their own sound when it is already long regarded that op amps have different sound even in simple tiny cmoy amps,
 to big amps using either bipolar and mosfet type transistors, with well known difference between the two... 

So I don't need to blindfold myself and say I can't tell anything, as it is all too obvious.
Of course I didn't even start about all other types like the tube and hybrid tube/SS and then transformeless add infinitum and choke and die over all this.
So I won't. 

This is about oppo impressions so time to cough up and just say it.
So I have the unit and I won't beat around the bush.

 I can say beyond shadow of a doubt that if you were to use as a dac or amp alone it would be in the utter top in it's class.
It is a killer combo.

The main description I would give it as having an extremely clean and transparent sound. 
Extremely realistic with its dac sounding extremely clear.
Nuances throughout the spectrum sounding solid and true.
just plain real with this air of "clean" about it. 
Trebles almost don't have any SS or tube quality, just a super clean maybe tingling trebles.

There are few amps that can fill the "void" of space that the hd800 presents.
That's why it's soundstage may sound exaggerated on some setups with less resolution, and that is why the hd800 sounds better high end equipment and with tubes, it scales as high as you can go..

But the HA-1 pulls off a surprisingly detailed and large performance, to fill in all that the hd800 portrays so as to make it seem normal.

As for some comparing the HA-1 to lesser amps and trying to downplay it's superiority, 
That's on them.
As for me I was surprisingly convinced in the first 5 seconds of listening that this oppo is the real deal, utterly impressive. 

I also switched using it as a dac alone and as an amp alone.
The main impression left is utter sheer transparency and clarity thru and thru.
Extremely clean clear sound.

Also just to make things more interesting to you, as to where I stand...
I am not an oppo fanboy,
I returned the PM-1 due to not being up to par compared to my hd800 and Ultrasone ed8.

Also looking at this pic you can see where my love is, for my woo wa7.. 
I love tubes and I really didn't think the oppo had a chance..
My woo wa7 + wa7tp combo is another excellent peformer for the amp only, not it's dac.
I wouldn't need have anything else with these two amps right now.. (for now lol )
Take my enthusiasm as you will..


----------



## x RELIC x

aamefford said:


> I haven't played the Alphas in SE. I was thinking Dixter must be deef, but it could be the difference between SE and balanced. I'm usually around 9:00 to 11:00.




First tried the HA-1 with the LCD-XC in SE and had to turn it up quite a bit (normal gain). 

Switched to balanced cable and.........:eek: blew my eardrums out........ Volume down.......
......... Then :blink: ......... Then .....................................


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Quote:






maxx134 said:


> To me the last few pages bordered on the ridiculous.
> It is ridiculous to say amps don't have their own sound when it is already long regarded that op amps have different sound even in simple tiny cmoy amps,
> to big amps using either bipolar and mosfet type transistors, with well known difference between the two...
> 
> ...






As I was listening, testing the DAC and the amp separately and together, formulating my impressions, I read this (missed your post until I saw your pic). 

All I can say is ditto. What a truly amazing setup. Wow. Everything you have described is what I would have tried to convey, only with my LCD-XC. I would add that with other setups I would have kept my LCD-2 rev2 (for sale?) and considered the differences to the XC to be a lot less. Through the HA-1 the 2 sounds like it belongs in their price bracket and the XC _really_ pulls ahead. Your description of the amp filling the space of the headphone is spot on, but not limited to the airiness or soundstage. I find the bass fills in with detail and impact without increasing in bloated quantity. I can clearly hear more lifelike bass. So natural. This was one area I worried about given the relatively thin sound of the XC compared to the 2. 

Listening to Baraka: the Deluxe Edition I _feel_ the music. I _feel_ the people. I'm there and I don't want to leave. 

By the way, your setup is exactly what I was considering just to get some tubes in the mix with the HA-1 (and they look great on the top of the HA-1 chassis). Would you say they compliment each other well (haven't heard the WA7)? How do the amps compare? Not really interested in the WA7 DAC, just the tube amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

Another pic. Gotta share. 



Notice the coffee mug. One..... More...... Song...... Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## Herueyes

Hey I'm looking to get the oppo base (wood + acrylic??) for the HA-1 as seen in the below pic - Anyone know how to obtain one???
  

  
 Peace....


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Quote:






herueyes said:


> Hey I'm looking to get the oppo base (wood + acrylic??) for the HA-1 as seen in the below pic - Anyone know how to obtain one???
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Discussed a whole two pages back with this reply. :rolleyes:




smarty-pants said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/90#post_10508568


----------



## vkalia

maxx134 said:


> To me the last few pages bordered on the ridiculous.
> It is ridiculous to say amps don't have their own sound when *it is already long regarded that op amps have different sound even in simple tiny cmoy amps*,
> to big amps using either bipolar and mosfet type transistors, with well known difference between the two...


 
  
 Well, there is no such well-known truism that op amps have different sounds.   Just oft-repeated anecdotal stories on Head-fi - and the plural of anecdote is NOT data.   That being said,  I am willing to grant that there may be sonic differences in tiny CMOY amps - but those arent exactly the paragon of amplifier design:  limited current capabilities, weak power supplies and massive amounts of feedback.      We are talking in the context of higher-end amplifiers, with beefy toroidal transformers & robust current and voltage capabilities.   
  
 However, if you believe that every amp has a massive sonic signature, that's fine - you hear what you hear.  I think the point is that what you hear is not necessarily repeatable by others (not that it has to be, either).


----------



## elvergun

maxx134 said:


> To me the last few pages bordered on the ridiculous.
> It is ridiculous to say amps don't have their own sound when it is already long regarded that op amps have different sound even in simple tiny cmoy amps,
> to big amps using either bipolar and mosfet type transistors, with well known difference between the two...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Finally!!!
  
 Thanks.  This thread was getting kind of silly (and boring).


----------



## elvergun

vkalia said:


> Well, there is no such well-known truism that op amps have different sounds.   Just oft-repeated anecdotal stories on Head-fi - and the plural of anecdote is NOT data.   That being said,  I am willing to grant that there may be sonic differences in tiny CMOY amps - but those arent exactly the paragon of amplifier design:  limited current capabilities, weak power supplies and massive amounts of feedback.      We are talking in the context of higher-end amplifiers, with beefy toroidal transformers & robust current and voltage capabilities.
> 
> However, if you believe that every amp has a massive sonic signature, that's fine - you hear what you hear.  I think the point is that what you hear is not necessarily repeatable by others (not that it has to be, either).


 
  
 I think you should head over to the sound science forum and get this off your chest.  It will make you feel much better.


----------



## Rossliew

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 More impressions with the XC, please !!!! The bass...oh, how does the bass sound ?? 
  
 Sorry for that...been waiting a bit for your impressions LOL


----------



## docBliny

hasturtheyellow said:


> You can also switch to High Gain Mode by pressing the Select jog dial three times until you are in the Headphone Gain menu. By default the HA-1 is set to Normal Gain, so you will need to use High Gain for low efficiency, high impedance headphones.


 
  
 Mine was actually on High Gain when I received my unit.
  
 //TB


----------



## Maxx134

vkalia said:


> Well, there is no such well-known truism that op amps have different sounds.   Just oft-repeated anecdotal stories on Head-fi - and the plural of anecdote is NOT data.   That being said,  I am willing to grant that there may be sonic differences in tiny CMOY amps - but those arent exactly the paragon of amplifier design:  limited current capabilities, weak power supplies and massive amounts of feedback.      We are talking in the context of higher-end amplifiers, with beefy toroidal transformers & robust current and voltage capabilities.



Exactly on point with design.
I am not saying differences are massive, 
Just clearly and noticeably different... 

My B&K amp
My Acurus amp
My Carver m500t amp
They were all extremely excellent sounding and powerful amps.
They ALL SOUNDED DIFFERENT. ..
And it was easy and instant to tell.
It's not just the raw information you hear, it is the brains interpretation and "perception" of this..

The B&K had sweeter violins.
The Acurus had more solid impact and dryer focus on the strings.
The Carver had a wet details to the the trebles with the power of the Arcam..
That is just from memory and not the whole picture. .

An analogy is like When you try on different sunglass, their color quality, the clarity, also polarized or non polarized. ..
Even if two companies try they can never be perceived the same.

 I have come to realize that the sonic differences of a circuit or amp are not because of its design goals, which in theory are clear and perfect...
but it's traits of flaws or limits or how it "reacts" in real world conditions.
Getting into choice of parts & materials is another endless topic.

Nothing is a perfect as it is on paper and can always be made better.
Yet the closer to perfect anything gets, the harder to pin it down with any sonic attribute. 
As it approaches utter clarity..
Like what we have with this Oppo PM-1 (!)
So I would pin the sonic trait of "clarity" to the oppo 


The human ear not only can percieve sonic differences,
 but it goes further with the brains processing, and comparison to memory, and how it interprets what it is receiving as a whole..
It is much more involved than sheer specs can possibly convey.

As you further train your mind to percieve more, the trivial things become major.
So the appreciation level rises when you have a piece of equipment like the Oppo HA-1, that satisfies.


----------



## HiFiAudio

OPPO HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Review Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity - John E. Johnson, Jr. - May 15th
  
 
 Here is a video that describes the main features of the HA-1


----------



## Maxx134

I noticed the amp gets very warm, approaching hot. The screen also was in off position. 
Not sure I like that the temperature change from this type heat to cool in long term but the quality is very impressive.

*Edit* the video explains above it slipped my mind the heat because it is a class A amp so it's fine *

Also noticed I connected fine to my andriod phone without that little antenna but my room it is within 5 feet..
Left unit on all night playing with headphones connected. .
Now time to listen


----------



## Rossliew

hasturtheyellow said:


> Quadruple the power when using the balanced outputs.
> 
> You can also switch to High Gain Mode by pressing the Select jog dial three times until you are in the Headphone Gain menu. By default the HA-1 is set to Normal Gain, so you will need to use High Gain for low efficiency, high impedance headphones.


 
 If i only have SE input but with balanced outputs, would the power quadruple as well? thanks


----------



## HiFiAudio

maxx134 said:


> I noticed the amp gets very warm, approaching hot. The screen also was in off position.
> Not sure I like that the temperature change from this type heat to cool in long term but the quality is very impressive.
> 
> Also noticed I connected fine to my andriod phone without that little antenna but my room it is within 5 feet..
> ...


 
  
 Being its a class A amp yes its does get a bit warm around the heat grill on the top, not terribly in my experience but does, depends on the ambient temp of the room, and if you gave the unit adequate breathing room.
  
 Testing Bluetooth without the antenna?   Normally with the antenna you can have a range of about 30 feet typically.


----------



## HiFiAudio

rossliew said:


> If i only have SE input but with balanced outputs, would the power quadruple as well? thanks


 
 The difference of power equates between the unbalanced vs balanced headphone jack usage in the front.   Using balanced provides a lot more power to a headset.


----------



## Rossliew

hifiaudio said:


> The difference of power equates between the unbalanced vs balanced headphone jack usage in the front.   Using balanced provides a lot more power to a headset.


 
 Thanks. That was helpful as I don't have a balanced source at the moment but needed something powerful to drive the XCs.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rossliew said:


> If i only have SE input but with balanced outputs, would the power quadruple as well? thanks


 
  
 Output power is independent of the input used. So as long as you are using the balanced headphone output, you will be getting the increased power output.


----------



## Rossliew

hasturtheyellow said:


> Output power is independent of the input used. So as long as you are using the balanced headphone output, you will be getting the increased power output.


 
  
 +1. Thanks as well !


----------



## MellowVelo

Hey Hastur,
  
 Sorry if this has already been asked. For the headphone outputs, how much gain is applied on normal gain, and how much is applied on high gain? Thanks!


----------



## vkalia

elvergun said:


> I think you should head over to the sound science forum and get this off your chest.  It will make you feel much better.


 
  
 I think in your haste to help me, you may have omitted to realize that I am not arguing with him on his preferences - merely pointing out that his statement (that everyone knows...) is not accurate.    I didnt know there was a rule on Head-Fi that said applying any kind of scientific rigor or rationale to support one's subjective experience is a bad thing.  
  


maxx134 said:


> My B&K amp
> My Acurus amp
> My Carver m500t amp
> They were all extremely excellent sounding and powerful amps.
> ...





>





> I have come to realize that the sonic differences of a circuit or amp are not because of its design goals, which in theory are clear and perfect...
> but it's traits of flaws or limits or how it "reacts" in real world conditions.
> Getting into choice of parts & materials is another endless topic.


 
  
 Fair enough.    If you are hearing a difference, that's what matters.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mellowvelo said:


> Hey Hastur,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked. For the headphone outputs, how much gain is applied on normal gain, and how much is applied on high gain? Thanks!


 
  
 High Gain adds an additional 18dB over Normal Gain. The Normal Gain is not a decibel rating, but rather a change in the voltage. The output voltage is double the input voltage.


----------



## x RELIC x

rossliew said:


> More impressions with the XC, please !!!! The bass...oh, how does the bass sound ??
> 
> Sorry for that...been waiting a bit for your impressions LOL




I plan on writing a few more impressions, but there really isn't too much more to say. I think I'll wait just a little longer until I'm not so giddy about what I'm hearing.


----------



## Herueyes

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mia Culpa... I must've missed it...  1000 apologies...
  
 Now can someone clarify this for me...
  
 Does the HA-1 have two dacs one per channel or just 1 dac servicing both channels (left & right)...
  
 I'm about to purchase one methinks... and please don't tell me that this was discussed a whole two pages back.....
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## Shenook

Still awaiting TH-900 impressions with this...


----------



## x RELIC x

herueyes said:


> Mia Culpa... I must've missed it...  1000 apologies...
> 
> Now can someone clarify this for me...
> 
> ...


 
 I wasn't being cheeky with you, just pointing out how much repetition happens in the threads sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The HA-1 has one DAC, and it's a great implementation. I'm very impressed with the HA-1 and it should definitely be on your short list. What else are you considering?


----------



## SpudHarris

Still awaiting UK release....


----------



## Headphoner

Does the HA-1 have enough power to drive the less efficient Hifiman phones?  HE-6, HE-500, etc.?


----------



## x RELIC x

headphoner said:


> Does the HA-1 have enough power to drive the less efficient Hifiman phones?  HE-6, HE-500, etc.?




From this site, about a third of the way down before the unboxing pics. 

http://www.avforums.com/news/oppo-enters-high-end-headphone-market-with-planar-magnetic-pm-1.10254

Quote:
*"The first thing I did was set it to high gain and grab the notoriously hard to drive HiFiMan HE-‘6’s which to be fair most headamps can’t drive but the OPPO HA-1 really didn’t have any problems which is a great start."*

And someone has it paired with the HE-6 in the HE-6 thread here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/493214/hifiman-he-6-planar-magnetic-headphone/13425#post_10530011

A couple of posts down he says he really likes it.


----------



## x RELIC x

spudharris said:


> Still awaiting UK release....




This might wipe those tears. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/685704/oppo-pm-1-a-new-planar-magnetic-headphone/1845#post_10543975

Includes the HA-1 as well. 



Spoiler: Quote:



Originally Posted by HasturTheYellow 

For all those chomping at the bit for the PM-1 but were hesitant because of the International price discrepancy, we have updated our Offline Order Form to include the PM-1 and HA-1 products. This form will allow you to purchase any of our products direct and have them shipped internationally.

As I stated earlier this afternoon, there is a caveat with International orders, and that is with the Limited Warranty that normally protects our products from future defects. If you have a PM-1, HA-1 or other OPPO product shipped to an International destination, or these OPPO products are brought to an International destination, it will be the customer's responsibility to pay for the shipping of the OPPO product to and from our United States office. We will still cover the parts and labor itself as part of the Limited Warranty conditions, but we are not responsible for the freight. This is different from a North American purchase where we cover the freight to and from the customer as part of the Limited Warranty.


----------



## zilch0md

hasturtheyellow said:


> *Output power is independent of the input used*. So as long as you are using the balanced headphone output, you will be getting the increased power output.


 
  
 Thanks for that clarification, but I think this confusion about the (non-existent) relationship between input selection and output power will continue (with similar questions to come), if the text I've highlighted below, goes unmodified:
  

  
 From page 29 of the HA-1 manual (version 1.2)
  
 I'm not sure about the pre-amp specs, but at least for the headphone amp, shouldn't the highlighted text be deleted?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Due to the size of the manual, adding another row would have forced us to make another page for the specifications. We did not want to do that, so we continued to group the inputs and the outputs even when talking about Output Power, since the input/output relationship is important for the Frequency Response, THD, SNR, DR and Output Impedance.

 We will likely update the website to remove the XLR Input/RCA Input text for the Output Power, then re-add this text for the other specifications where the input relationship is applicable.


----------



## HPiper

hasturtheyellow said:


> The HA-1 is designed to be simple and powerful. Once you start adding in features like EQ, Sound Fields, and other user adjustments, you run the risk of making the product too complicated (which turns off buyers) or has a higher chance of being configured incorrectly (which directly affects customer satisfaction and reliance on tech support for resolving).
> 
> 
> "Under promise; over deliver" and "expect the unexpected".
> ...


 

 I can't think of any headphone amp that DOES have EQ built in.


----------



## SpudHarris

x relic x said:


> This might wipe those tears.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/685704/oppo-pm-1-a-new-planar-magnetic-headphone/1845#post_10543975
> 
> ...




You are a star. Tears are dying kinda! Just got to bottom out lead times etc.... Thanks for the info


----------



## mrscotchguy

The dac portion play bit perfect correct? Or does it upscale? Is there an upscale setting? Any perceivable difference between usb implementation and the toslink/coax?

Thought I'd throw it out there since now one has asked these questions...


----------



## Headphoner

x relic x said:


> From this site, about a third of the way down before the unboxing pics.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/news/oppo-enters-high-end-headphone-market-with-planar-magnetic-pm-1.10254
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mrscotchguy said:


> The dac portion play bit perfect correct? Or does it upscale? Is there an upscale setting?


 
  
 Bit perfect. We do not subscribe to upscaling/sampling.


----------



## x RELIC x

Oppo HA-1. Some more impressions and theories of relativity.Over the last few days I've been fortunate enough to be able to extensively listen to the new HA-1, given a break in my work schedule, and I've been trying to formulate my thoughts for you guys in a way that conveys what I'm hearing (may not be standard head fi descriptions but I'll do my best).
[size=xx-small]These are just my impressions and your mileage may vary.[/size]
_Warning! Excessive enthusiasm ahead............_
 
Build Quality
 
- First off I think the build quality is superb. The unit has some heft to it and the chassis and faceplate are top notch. On the front the power button and selector knob have a nice solid click when pressed, and when rotated the selector knob is tight with indents that don't offer too much resistance. The volume knob is liquid smooth and physically turns itself down when switching to high gain. There are no issues with the headphone jacks, SE and balanced. The iDevice USB jack was very tight, but not so much that I couldn't use it and I prefer it this way over a loose connection. On the back all of the input/output terminals are rock solid. I love the display and see no dead pixels and it's tack sharp. QC seems very high. The remote reminds me of the aluminum remote included with Apple products. All menu operations took no time to master. Very well thought out interface.
 
So how does it sound?
 
DAC
 
- Starting with the Sabre ESS 9018 DAC it sounds clear and very articulate. This is a great implementation of a world class DAC, and Oppo obviously has experience with getting the best out of it. I've listened through both coaxial and USB digital inputs and both of them sound fantastic. The DAC retrieves a level of detail in the recordings that I didn't know was possible. Listening to the REDBOOK CD ALAC rip of the 'Grizzly Man' soundtrack (highly recommended), through the LCD-XC, I can hear Richard Thompson shifting in his chair as he's playing his guitar in the first track 'Tim & the Bears'. I could hear him taking some subtle breaths before, but to hear him moving around slightly was something else. Every pluck of his guitar was as if I was in the session with him. The reverberation of the strings, the weight of the lower octaves, the clarity of the upper range. I really did hear every last detail.
 
With Norah Jones, Feels Like Home (192kHz/24bit ALAC, HD TRACKS), 'What Am I To You?' the lead electric guitar feels so real. Again, the reverberations, the growl, the texture, simply amazing. The bass guitar sounds fantastic, natural, hits low but doesn't overwhelm. Drums have great impact. 'Don't Miss You At All' from the same album puts me in a quiet bar with Norah singing right in front of me and the piano sounds simply....... real.
 
With Pink Floyd The Wall the HA-1 reveals so many instrumental subtleties. I swear I can hear each acoustical guitar separately in the track 'Mother' with great imaging, and the glass breaking in 'One Of My Turns' and the background tv, and _all of it in this album_ is so clear and easy to pick out.
 
Binaural tracks are stunning on the HA-1, but the real magic happens with DSD. To be honest I've never listened to DSD before so I went straight to the Oppo website and downloaded the sample DSD files they have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Why haven't  I been on this wagon before? Truly stunning.
 
One thing I don't see myself using much is the bluetooth or iDevice functionality. Bluetooth works great and has good range but I find the sound quality to be a little flat. I don't blame the HA-1 as I find all Bluetooth audio to sound this way. The iDevice USB input gave me a similar feeling as the Bluetooth, but that's more than likely because of the lossy files I have on the iPhone (need the space for pics and apps). The HA-1 DAC definitely improved the SQ over the iPhone DAC, but not my cup of tea.
 
Amplifier
 
- The amp section is also a thing to behold. The amp is quiet and I mean dead silent. Turning the volume to max (no music playing) I hear nothing, an empty vacuum of space like silence. The soundstage is perfect. It's just perfect. Not overly 'airy' or congested. It literally gets out of the way of the DAC and presents the music exactly how you would expect. I'm finding that I'm listening at a lower volume than usual because I don't feel the need to pump up the dynamics in the song. I'm talking about all music. Classical, Jazz, Rock, Folk, Classic Rock. I just sit back and let the amp sing in my ears. Complex music is handled with ease. The treble is so amazingly clear and there is no hint of being 'hot', 'bright', or 'sibilant'. Mids are presented naturally and perfect.
 
And then there's the bass. One word: realistic. I used to listen to my X5/e12 combo with the bass boost _on_ because I felt the LCD-XC to be a little bright for my taste. Not so with the HA-1. With the HA-1 the bass is so realistic that if it were boosted it would lose the perfect cohesion with the rest the music, the balance with all the frequencies. Listening to Hans Zimmer 'The Dark Knight Rises' right now and the bass with the XC's is phenomenal. On the HA-1 my LCD-2 rev2 sounds too bass heavy and I always loved the bass on those cans. Actually, I was considering selling the LCD-XC because I preferred the bass on the 2's. Not anymore.

This is where relativity comes in.  
 
Relativity
 
- Every DAP, DAC or Amp I've owned has been a relative upgrade to the previous one. Each time I heard an improvement over the other, and after each upgrade the previous gear sounded flat in comparison, but I've never heard _IT_. Same with headphones, but now on the HA-1 each headphone presents their own character so clearly, relative to each other. Before the HA-1 the differences were always there, just not as clear.  As I've mentioned before in this thread the relative superior quality of the XC is now crystal clear compared to my other headphones and the HA-1 has allowed them to really shine in a way I was not expecting. Along my head fi journey I've auditioned, upgraded and learned each step of the way. Every upgrade was a relative improvement. Each time I felt I could do better and each time I was right. Before, I was orbiting the head fi black hole just beyond the event horizon not being sucked in. With the HA-1 I've crossed the event horizon and doubt I'll ever be able to escape the truly incredible clarity, realism, and utterly stunning presentation of the HA-1. I may be interested in more tube amps like the WA7 simply because I'm a head fi addict, or some other portable rig like the Cypher Labs Duet but as Maxx134 said in post #210 of this thread... "_this Oppo is the real deal, utterly impressive_".
 
Wrap up 
 
- Since I was a young lad in the mid eighties I've had an appreciation for music that thankfully the wife respects because it occupies a lot of my time and money. I've auditioned many amps and DACs in the recent past from NAD, Schiit, Auralic, Burson, etc. I've only purchased a few pieces because there was always something intangible that felt off to me (nothing beats the old vinyl and "vintage" amp I used to own). I'm big on 'bang for the buck' purchases which is why I have an ALO Pan Am, Fiio X5, and Fiio e12 currently. For my needs these sounded _fine for the price_ and the more expensive gear never quite lived up to the price tag for me. Well now we have a product that truly hits well above its price and adds no coloration and a host of features not found on most summit fi gear. Hats off to Oppo for the superb, crystal clear, truly natural presentation on the HA-1.
 
All listening was done using the balanced output to the LCD-2 and LCD-XC. My source players were the Fiio X5 coaxial out and Macbook Pro running Audirvana+. Music files were REDBOOK CD lossless and higher quality ALAC, FLAC and DSD.


----------



## HiFiAudio

^ Thanks for posting that, nice descriptive read!


----------



## elvergun

hifiaudio said:


> ^ Thanks for posting that, nice descriptive read!


 
  
 +1      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Just as long as he is hearing a difference...that's what matters.


----------



## x RELIC x

So, I wake up and re-read what I wrote. Whoo boy that sounds enthusiastic! 

Forgot to mention that when switching to high gain the volume knob physically turns itself down. What a cool feature to see the knob moving, knowing that the HA-1 actually cares about your hearing! Hahahaha. Great!


----------



## abchead

hasturtheyellow said:


> Bit perfect. We do not subscribe to upscaling/sampling.



 


I thought the Sabre dac chip that you use, like most modern delta sigma dac chips, upsamples by default.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

That is DAC derivative, not something that is specific to our engineering design. So we are not doing anything to the native capabilities of the chipsets, whereas a non-OPPO component will have explicit instructions in the decoder/DSP to scale/sample based on the preference of the engineering group.


----------



## aamefford

hasturtheyellow said:


> That is DAC derivative, not something that is specific to our engineering design. So we are not doing anything to the native capabilities of the chipsets, whereas a non-OPPO component will have explicit instructions in the decoder/DSP to scale/sample based on the preference of the engineering group.



Would you mind taking another stab at that explanation for the knuckle draggers among the group? Does the DAC up sample or simply decode what comes in? Are my 96 Kbps files staying at 96, or bumping up to 192 or 384? Thanks! Knuckle dragger here...


----------



## x RELIC x

aamefford said:


> Would you mind taking another stab at that explanation for the knuckle draggers among the group? Does the DAC up sample or simply decode what comes in? Are my 96 Kbps files staying at 96, or bumping up to 192 or 384? Thanks! Knuckle dragger here...




If I may....... I just went through a case where my portable player, coaxial out, was displaying 24bit/192kHz and the Oppo was displaying 16bit/192kHz. This had me confused as I thought the HA-1 was supposed to be bit perfect. 

I checked the same files on the laptop and the Oppo displayed bit for bit what I was playing. I would change the bit depth and sample rate from my laptop and the Oppo kept pace and would display everything exactly as it was being fed. :blink:

Turns out I was still on a beta FW on the DAP because I was testing sonic differences vs the official FW, and in my excitement to hear the HA-1 forgot to switch back the the official FW. :rolleyes:

Long story made short, the DAP was down sampling in the beta FW and the HA-1 caught it. I'm confident it's bit for bit, no conversion, up / down sampling here.


----------



## aamefford

x relic x said:


> If I may....... I just went through a case where my portable player, coaxial out, was displaying 24bit/192kHz and the Oppo was displaying 16bit/192kHz. This had me confused as I thought the HA-1 was supposed to be bit perfect.
> 
> I checked the same files on the laptop and the Oppo displayed bit for bit what I was playing. I would change the bit depth and sample rate from my laptop and the Oppo kept pace and would display everything exactly as it was being fed. :blink:
> 
> ...




Thanks for that!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

aamefford said:


> Would you mind taking another stab at that explanation for the knuckle draggers among the group? Does the DAC up sample or simply decode what comes in? Are my 96 Kbps files staying at 96, or bumping up to 192 or 384? Thanks! Knuckle dragger here...


 
  
 Unfortunately that is really above my paygrade, so I really do not have an answer for you. You may want to hit up our E-Mail support whom can forward the request to the engineering group for a proper explanation of how the ESS Sabre32 chipsets are utilized in the HA-1.


----------



## Pier Paolo

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately that is really above my paygrade, so I really do not have an answer for you. You may want to hit up our E-Mail support whom can forward the request to the engineering group for a proper explanation of how the ESS Sabre32 chipsets are utilized in the HA-1.




Thank You Hastur for your help, but why don't you ask directly to your engineers? After all you have a direct contact with them.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

A request from a customer usually holds more weight, importance, and usually actually answers the question than if I made the request direct. My job at OPPO is conflict resolution (ie. Tech Support), so my main concern is to isolate and resolve issues. My knowledge and understanding just needs to be "in good faith", that is, I just need to know that is is supposed to work, but not necessarily why it works. For a customer, "good faith" isn't necessarily enough, so the engineers will take an extra step to discuss the technology and its implementation when they know that the request is explicitly for a customer, rather than for personal curiosity/reference. This is why I always recommend that customers send a written request when there is something that can't be answered directly on the forums or when engaging in a phone conversation.
  
 With that said, I have already made a request for a response about how the ESS handles internal upsampling, but since this is the weekend, I do not know when a response will be tendered.


----------



## Pier Paolo

hasturtheyellow said:


> A request from a customer usually holds more weight, importance, and usually actually answers the question than if I made the request direct. My job at OPPO is conflict resolution (ie. Tech Support), so my main concern is to isolate and resolve issues. My knowledge and understanding just needs to be "in good faith", that is, I just need to know that is is supposed to work, but not necessarily why it works. For a customer, "good faith" isn't necessarily enough, so the engineers will take an extra step to discuss the technology and its implementation when they know that the request is explicitly for a customer, rather than for personal curiosity/reference. This is why I always recommend that customers send a written request when there is something that can't be answered directly on the forums or when engaging in a phone conversation.
> 
> With that said, I have already made a request for a response about how the ESS handles internal upsampling, but since this is the weekend, I do not know when a response will be tendered.


 
 We all apreciate! 
 Thanks again for your help, Hastur.


----------



## cb3723

hasturtheyellow said:


> The HA-1 is designed to be simple and powerful. Once you start adding in features like EQ, Sound Fields, and other user adjustments, you run the risk of making the product too complicated (which turns off buyers) or has a higher chance of being configured incorrectly (which directly affects customer satisfaction and reliance on tech support for resolving).
> 
> 
> "Under promise; over deliver" and "expect the unexpected".
> ...




Can you confirm whether a simple bass & treble control feature will be added or not some time soon?


----------



## cb3723

​


----------



## x RELIC x

W...... T...... F........ ? :blink:


 :tongue_smile:


----------



## zilch0md

Want EQ?  Connect your Sanza Clip to the RCA inputs of the HA-1.


----------



## aamefford

Never Mind.


----------



## mrscotchguy

cb3723 said:


> Can you confirm whether a simple bass & treble control feature will be added or not some time soon?




Here yah go, the unofficial announcement 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_4?rh=n%3A172282%2Ck%3AEqualizer&keywords=Equalizer&ie=UTF8&qid=1400423975&rnid=2941120011

... Buy two HA-1 and use one as a dac to reduce any interference between the dac and headphone components. Just insert desired EQ of choice into chain and there you go, problem solved!


----------



## flaco

When will it be released in Europe ?


----------



## Rossliew

Will there by 230V versions?


----------



## soundArgument

For anyone lucky enough to have obtained an HA-1, I have three questions:
  
 (1) Is it possible to disable the headphone amp section while using the preamp outs? (This seems important to me, given the Class A operation of the headphone section.)
  
 (2) If you've been so brave as to take the cover off your HA-1 to peek under the hood, can you see what devices are powering the preamp outs? Reportedly, the preamp out stage using op-amps, but I'm wondering both (a) whether this is accurate and, if so, (b) what type of op amps are used.
  
 (3) In some photos of the internals of the HA-1, the big capacitors appear to be made by Su'scon. Confirmed?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## zilch0md

^ 

1) No. The headphone amp stays on when using the analog outputs, instead of headphones - it can't be turned off without turning off the entire HA-1.


----------



## ogodei

rossliew said:


> Will there by 230V versions?


 
  
 The current version can run on 230V.


----------



## mrscotchguy

zilch0md said:


> ^
> 
> 1) No. The headphone amp stays on when using the analog outputs, instead of headphones - it can't be turned off without turning off the entire HA-1.




Not surprising since the device is name "Headphone Amplifier - 1"

 (don't mind my snarkiness)


----------



## Pier Paolo

zilch0md said:


> ^
> 
> 1) No. The headphone amp stays on when using the analog outputs, instead of headphones - it can't be turned off without turning off the entire HA-1


 
 There is an option via menu to chose the "mute" function on the remote.  If you set it for it, the MUTE button will mute only the preamp output.


----------



## Maxx134

cb3723 said:


> ​



Haha Ur right about those headphones (!)
Covering with hands made little difference and I am sure they could make a closed version if they tried.

Haha he holding the HA-1 like it's a football. .
I am VERY surprised Beats & Monster haven't moved into the headphone amp area..
I could see them now making pretty units with lights and dipslays...
And consisting of a hollow unit with one single chip inside lol.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

cb3723 said:


> Can you confirm whether a simple bass & treble control feature will be added or not some time soon?


 
  
 There has been a formal request to have this functionality added to the HA-1 due to customer recommendation, but there has been no guarantee that this functionality will be added to a future firmware release for the HA-1.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Can you also add an aromatherapy feature? And maybe a coffee maker?


----------



## SpudHarris

roscoeiii said:


> Can you also add an aromatherapy feature? And maybe a coffee maker?




Nice one  We could milk this for comedy value from here for a while but I think Aromatherapy and Coffee making options are a great idea, two very important things to me hehe


----------



## swspiers

roscoeiii said:


> Can you also add an aromatherapy feature? And maybe a coffee maker?




Well, class A could pop corn


----------



## x RELIC x

swspiers said:


> Well, class A could pop corn


----------



## Smarty-pants

hasturtheyellow said:


> There has been a formal request to have this functionality added to the HA-1 due to customer recommendation, but there has been no guarantee that this functionality will be added to a future firmware release for the HA-1.




If you're going to add tone controls, you may as well add a basic EQ instead.
I don't think it's really necessary, but if Oppo is willing to add it, it would be a nice feature to have.


----------



## zilch0md

soundargument said:


> For anyone lucky enough to have obtained an HA-1, I have three questions:
> 
> (1) Is it possible to disable the headphone amp section while using the preamp outs? (This seems important to me, given the Class A operation of the headphone section.)






zilch0md said:


> ^
> 
> 1) No. The headphone amp stays on when using the analog outputs, instead of headphones - it can't be turned off without turning off the entire HA-1.







pier paolo said:


> There is an option via menu to chose the "mute" function on the remote.  If you set it for it, the MUTE button will mute only the preamp output.




That's useful, but it doesn't turn off the headphone amp (just to be clear).

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## akhyar

Have this in my radar.
Hopefully the local distributor will bring in this amp soon.
Interested to know how they fare when driving the LCD-X and HD800 in balanced mode


----------



## olegausany

akhyar said:


> Have this in my radar.
> Hopefully the local distributor will bring in this amp soon.
> Interested to know how they fare when driving the LCD-X and HD800 in balanced mode



HD800 sound great in balanced mode, used Cardas cable by the way


----------



## Hooster

I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Well, I assume this would be a firmware addition available only if you are using the DAC portion, so don't see how these bass/treble and balance controls affect things other than possibly increasing sales. 


hooster said:


> I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hooster said:


> I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.




The price of the amp is already set in stone, already being sold to the public.
Whatever revisions they make, or whatever features they may ad, will not cost the consumers any more money.
They have a certain amount of R&D funds set aside for specific attention to the HA-1 as needed.
This is yet another thing that is great about Oppo Digital.
Not many companies out there will continue to develop a product for the purpose of improvements beyond bug fixes after it is released for sale.
Some of them don't even get the bugs fixed. Not that the HA-1 has any bugs, but just sayin, in general...

I also don't think it's necessary to add they controls you mention, but if enough people ask for it, they may add it.
However they would never add anything that would downgrade the functionality of the amp.
If they were to add such features, they would be added in a way so that they can be completely bypassed if the user doesn't want to use them.


----------



## HiFiAudio

smarty-pants said:


> If you're going to add tone controls, you may as well add a basic EQ instead.
> I don't think it's really necessary, but if Oppo is willing to add it, it would be a nice feature to have.


 
 Don't see anything happening in this direction.   The design is to not use the DAC in any manner that wasn't bit perfect.   Digital tone controls, equalization is just unnecessary as hell.  Want that, then do it on your computers audio application's, or using a  another box inline before the HA-1.


----------



## vkalia

smarty-pants said:


> This is yet another thing that is great about Oppo Digital.
> Not many companies out there will continue to develop a product for the purpose of improvements beyond bug fixes after it is released for sale.
> Some of them don't even get the bugs fixed. Not that the HA-1 has any bugs, but just sayin, in general...


 
  
 I like Oppo products but let's keep this in perspective here - they are selling a DAC and an amp:
 a) There isnt exactly a huge matrix of improvements beyond bug fixes that can be done here
 b) Oppo is hardly unique in this


----------



## smellyfungus

can anyone compare the heat output of the ha-1 to schiit stuff like the Asgard? I hope it's not that hot. I'm limited on space so I would probably only get this if I can put my computer monitor on top (but not covering the vents of course)


----------



## HiFiAudio

smellyfungus said:


> can anyone compare the heat output of the ha-1 to schiit stuff like the Asgard? I hope it's not that hot. I'm limited on space so I would probably only get this if I can put my computer monitor on top (but not covering the vents of course)


 
 Only the top grill gets warm to somewhat hot eventually depending on your room temperature, and placement where it gets adequate ventilation.  I've read that the Asgard gets very warm or hot, even the volume control knob.   The HA-1 is big (don't know about putting a computer monitor on top of it), the heat doesn't propagate like that, and it cools down quickly.  I have hundreds of hours on my beta unit.   BTW there is a much larger grill underneath the HA-1.


----------



## Smarty-pants

vkalia said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > This is yet another thing that is great about Oppo Digital.
> ...




My comments about bug fixes would encompass all of their products to date, not just the HA-1. They do have a reputation that proceeds them for high quality support. This is not their first product. 
Unique isn't the word I used, but rather I did say not many companies continue to add new features after the product is released. You are entitled to disagree, but posting specific examples would be better.
I will admit I don't have a ton of experience with many different headphone amps, but with regard to their universal media players, my comments are spot on.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hifiaudio said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to add tone controls, you may as well add a basic EQ instead.
> ...




I don't disagree, but just saying... IF Oppo were to add it, then... :normal_smile :


----------



## Smarty-pants

Mine doesn't get very warm most of the time. A couple of times it has gotten beyond lukewarm, but never what I would consider "HOT". I suppose everyone's interpretation of "hot" can be different.
I honestly don't think there would be an issue of placing a monitor with a stand on top of the rear part of the unit as long as it's not covering the grill opening.


----------



## kugino

hooster said:


> I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.


 
 +1
 bass/treble and/or eq functions on a dac/head amp? get that schiit out of here. oh wait, wrong thread.
  
 seriously considering this device, but interested in good sound quality, not more features that WILL ultimately either degrade the sound or add to the price. and p.s., no price is ever "set in stone."


----------



## Smarty-pants

kugino said:


> hooster said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.
> ...




Oppo isn't going to raise the price of the HA-1.


----------



## kugino

smarty-pants said:


> Oppo isn't going to raise the price of the HA-1.


 
 of course not. not if they don't have to add a bunch more R&D and features to the device.


----------



## Smarty-pants

kugino said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > Oppo isn't going to raise the price of the HA-1.
> ...




No, not even then. They have added new features to their current media players even more than year after release. No price yike.
They have never increased the price of their gear after release date, and that won't happen with the HA-1 either.


----------



## HiFiAudio

smarty-pants said:


> I don't disagree, but just saying... IF Oppo were to add it, then...


 
It would not be used very much.   As I previously commented you can do this a lot better with a software application that is designed for audio playback/processing from your computer_ _such as Audrivana Plus, JRiver Media player or like.   Another person suggested a graphic equalizer as a alternative.   
 
Personally some of the functions similar to what the SPL Phonitor offers would be more desired.


----------



## cb3723

hasturtheyellow said:


> There has been a formal request to have this functionality added to the HA-1 due to customer recommendation, but there has been no guarantee that this functionality will be added to a future firmware release for the HA-1.




Thanks for your kind reply.

I know this request may seem tedious to some head-fiers, and I've received a few snarky remarks from it, but this is a function that I would find convenient on your amp.


----------



## cb3723

smarty-pants said:


> If you're going to add tone controls, you may as well add a basic EQ instead.
> I don't think it's really necessary, but if Oppo is willing to add it, it would be a nice feature to have.




Absolutely - I don't get why other members start with the snarky remarks over this suggested feature/s. (this is not invitation for posts trying to explain snarky remarks from this suggestion from other members )

It would indeedy be a nice feature to have on the amp


----------



## cb3723

roscoeiii said:


> Can you also add an aromatherapy feature? And maybe a coffee maker?







spudharris said:


> Nice one  We could milk this for comedy value from here for a while but I think Aromatherapy and Coffee making options are a great idea, two very important things to me hehe







swspiers said:


> Well, class A could pop corn




Dudes!

You're on my level...


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/hmP7TYtDVUU[/VIDEO]


Particularly like the coffee maker suggestion


----------



## MellowVelo

Does anybody know the output impedance for both the XLR and RCA outputs on the preamp stage? I know the output impedance for the headphone stage is 0.5 and 0.7 ohms, respectively.


----------



## keanex

Maybe I'm dumb, but is there a way to extend the screen for the spectrumeter? By default it shows 100-10k, I'd like to see 20hz-20k.


----------



## efeist

keanex said:


> Maybe I'm dumb, but is there a way to extend the screen for the spectrumeter? By default it shows 100-10k, I'd like to see 20hz-20k.


 
 The range is not adjustable.  Would be a nice feature for a future firmware update.


----------



## aamefford

smellyfungus said:


> can anyone compare the heat output of the ha-1 to schiit stuff like the Asgard? I hope it's not that hot. I'm limited on space so I would probably only get this if I can put my computer monitor on top (but not covering the vents of course)


 
 I had both the Asgard 2 and the HA-1 beta test unit at the same time.  The Asgard 2 gets a bit hotter, and the volume knob does get quite warm.  I'm not so sure I'd set a monitor on top of the HA-1.  Probably be OK, but I wouldn't do it.
  


keanex said:


> Maybe I'm dumb, but is there a way to extend the screen for the spectrumeter? By default it shows 100-10k, I'd like to see 20hz-20k.


 
 One the one hand, I agree.  On the other hand, I've probably spent 10 minutes with the spectrometer display since the beta test started back around Thanksgiving...
  


efeist said:


> The range is not adjustable.  Would be a nice feature for a future firmware update.


 
 If I remember correctly, Oppo did expand the frequency range, or label it better or something during the beta test.  20 Hz to 20 Khz seems the reasonable range.  The bars would get pretty thin though, not a lot of screen real estate.
  
 The spectrum and VU options are cool, but I think I've spent 10 minutes each with them.  I just use the info display, or more often, dim it to no display.


----------



## keanex

The HA-1 sits on my desk and I love looking at the spectrometer. I could see if it weren't in vision then it wouldn't be something of importance though.


----------



## docBliny

roscoeiii said:


> Can you also add an aromatherapy feature? And maybe a coffee maker?


 
  
 Aromatherapy is included, but it's a one-time use feature. I think it's described in the manual under the warnings section. Something about water or shorting out connectors.
  
 //TB


----------



## Raptor34

hooster said:


> I sincerely hope that Oppo does not add bass and treble controls. I am a potential customer and I do not want to pay for features that I will never use and could potential downgrade the functionality of the unit. I don't want a balance control either. There are plenty of products out thee for people who think they need that kind of band aid.


 

 +1


----------



## HPiper

Are these actually available yet? If so and anybody has one I would really like to know how the headphone amp portion sounds with HD800/650 (High Impedance) and Grados (No specific model as they all have the same impedance but maybe some RS1i). Thanks


----------



## HiFiAudio

> Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I remember correctly, Oppo did expand the frequency range, or label it better or something during the beta test.  20 Hz to 20 Khz seems the reasonable range.  The bars would get pretty thin though, not a lot of screen real estate.
> 
> The spectrum and VU options are cool, but I think I've spent 10 minutes each with them.  I just use the info display, or more often, dim it to no display.


 
 Originally there were no labels, then values were added, 100 hz, 1 khz, 10 khz.  The 100 hz to 10 khz range was selected to provide FFT analyzer (spectrum) view of audio levels without running into erroneous information from bass information. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  

 A early HA-1 image showing no labels


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The Spectrum *Visualizer *is logarithmic, so you run into major issues with how to display the spectrum if you include the full audible frequency range. Since it is primarily a visualizer, and not a professional tool for analyzing the frequency spectrum, we were concerned about how dynamic the screen would be if we had a 20Hz-20KHz spectrum visualizer range. A large part of the screen would not produce any results past 12.5KHz, for example, which is just a waste of the available (but limited) screen space. So we ended up cutting off the at 100Hz-10KHz, with "<100" encompassing all frequencies 100Hz and below, and ">10KHz" encompassing all frequencies 10KHz and above.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> The Spectrum *Visualizer* is logarithmic, so you run into major issues with how to display the spectrum if you include the full audible frequency range. Since it is primarily a visualizer, and not a professional tool for analyzing the frequency spectrum, we were concerned about how dynamic the screen would be if we had a 20Hz-20KHz spectrum visualizer range. A large part of the screen would not produce any results past 12.5KHz, for example, which is just a waste of the available (but limited) screen space. So we ended up cutting off the at 100Hz-10KHz, with "<100" encompassing all frequencies 100Hz and below, and ">10KHz" encompassing all frequencies 10KHz and above.




Makes sense, thank you for the detailed explaination.


----------



## keanex

hasturtheyellow said:


> The Spectrum *Visualizer *is logarithmic, so you run into major issues with how to display the spectrum if you include the full audible frequency range. Since it is primarily a visualizer, and not a professional tool for analyzing the frequency spectrum, we were concerned about how dynamic the screen would be if we had a 20Hz-20KHz spectrum visualizer range. A large part of the screen would not produce any results past 12.5KHz, for example, which is just a waste of the available (but limited) screen space. So we ended up cutting off the at 100Hz-10KHz, with "<100" encompassing all frequencies 100Hz and below, and ">10KHz" encompassing all frequencies 10KHz and above.


 
  
 Thanks for the response!


----------



## bbfoto

hasturtheyellow said:


> The Spectrum *Visualizer* is logarithmic, so you run into major issues with how to display the spectrum if you include the full audible frequency range. Since it is primarily a visualizer, and not a professional tool for analyzing the frequency spectrum, we were concerned about how dynamic the screen would be if we had a 20Hz-20KHz spectrum visualizer range. A large part of the screen would not produce any results past 12.5KHz, for example, which is just a waste of the available (but limited) screen space. So we ended up cutting off the at 100Hz-10KHz, with "<100" encompassing all frequencies 100Hz and below, and ">10KHz" encompassing all frequencies 10KHz and above.




x3 Thanks for the detailed explanation. I don't mind not having it display much above 12.5kHz, though up to 15kHz would be welcomed.  But I'd REALLY like to see individual bands down to 20Hz...let's say, "20Hz, 30Hz, 40Hz, 50Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz", or at least start the low end display at 30Hz. I don't mind that each of the "bars" would become thinner or narrower. IMO, there is A LOT happening below 100Hz that I would really like to see (individual bands, not everything <100Hz grouped together).

I'd also like to see the VU meters become larger overall somehow, with a larger font and the option for thicker lines/scale demarcations and a thicker needle. I love the overall look of the current VU meters (reminds me of my old professional Nagra recorder), but they don't seem to make very good use of the large display on the HA-1. I can't really see them from more than 3-4 feet away (maybe just my old eyes). The Squeezebox Touch VU meters are much more visible even though the actual display size is almost identical.

The only other niggle I have...while I'm on my "rant",  ...is that the remote is very slippery and I wish the bottom corners were rounded-off...they are a bit sharp where the corners rest in the palm of your hand. The perimeter of the top edge is quite sharp as well...it would be nice to see a slight bevel along the top edge, similar to the iPhone 5/5s.

Otherwise, it is a fantastic unit with absolute ToTL sound quality.  I just might be persuaded to purchase one .  I'm judging all of this off of a friend's recently aqcuired HA-1.


----------



## Pier Paolo

bbfoto said:


> x3 Thanks for the detailed explanation. I don't mind not having it display much above 12.5kHz, though up to 15kHz would be welcomed.  But I'd REALLY like to see individual bands down to 20Hz...let's say, "20Hz, 30Hz, 40Hz, 50Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz", or at least start the low end display at 30Hz. I don't mind that each of the "bars" would become thinner or narrower. IMO, there is A LOT happening below 100Hz that I would really like to see (individual bands, not everything <100Hz grouped together).
> 
> +1


----------



## HasturTheYellow

bbfoto said:


> The only other niggle I have...while I'm on my "rant",
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, you can always use the iPhone 5S with the OPPO HA-1 Bluetooth Remote Control app


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> The only other niggle I have...while I'm on my "rant",  ...is that the remote is very slippery and I wish the bottom corners were rounded-off...they are a bit sharp where the corners rest in the palm of your hand. The perimeter of the top edge is quite sharp as well...it would be nice to see a slight bevel along the top edge, similar to the iPhone 5/5s.






hasturtheyellow said:


> Well, you can always use the iPhone 5S with the OPPO HA-1 Bluetooth Remote Control app




Very true. However, I do not have an iPhone. So there's that. 


Though I do have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and Note 8.0, and the Android Bluetooth Remote app works great on both.  

That said, I would still like the included HA-1 remote to be more ergonomically friendly. And a backlight on the remote would be a bonus as well.  Also, it would be nice if the text labels on the candy bar remote (and on the Bluetooth phone apps) were a slightly larger font. On a positive note, the available remote buttons & functions, as well as the placement of the buttons, are perfect, IMO.

All-in-all it is a very nice remote, but there will always be ways to make it better 


.


----------



## x RELIC x

I like the remote currently. I like that it's simple, well built, functional and doesn't take up a lot of room. If I want a backlight I'll use the app. That's just me though, YMMV.


----------



## Lespectraal

I read through this whole freaking thread and some other threads as well, and from what I have gained so far reading the impressions and comments, this is the ultimate desktop setup for me. Just get this unit and a capable headphone and you're set to go for a very long time...

 I like it that it is an amp, simply amplifying the analog signal to be fed through a headphone. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't get amps that have their own sound, like as if I want to introduce more "distortion" to my music since during post production of the songs themselves, sound engineers have applied their own tweaks and stuff. So I really like it that this amp just amplifies, and nothing else, let my music be represented as it should.


----------



## JML

The Oppo HA-1 Bluetooth app for Apple devices can't be found using the iPad or iPhone search within the app store.  All that shows in a search for Oppo is the Blu-ray player remote, and a search using Oppo HA-1 will quickly autocomplete to the app's full name, but no app can be found!  To get the HA-1 app for iDevices, use HasturTheYellow's link.  Or search within Google instead, and follow the resulting link.  The iTunes and App Store search engines for iOS are notoriously inaccurate.
  
 HasturTheYellow, you might pass that on to the powers-that-be who can contact Apple.


----------



## Dixter

when you connect your idevice to the HA-1 then the idevice will tell you to download the app...    for IPAD you have to choose the IPhone app.. but it does work...  wish they would change it to landscape mode tho...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

HA-1 is back in stock and shipping immediately.


----------



## smellyfungus

hasturtheyellow said:


> HA-1 is back in stock and shipping immediately.


 

 how dare you trick me into ordering immediately.
  
 was too curious about this amp/dac not to order.


----------



## Smarty-pants

dixter said:


> when you connect your idevice to the HA-1 then the idevice will tell you to download the app...    for IPAD you have to choose the IPhone app.. but it does work...  wish they would change it to landscape mode tho...




Yes, if you are using an iPad, you must search under the iPhone directory. I don't know why they don't also put it under the iPad directory.
I also wish it would allow rotation to the landscape mode, as I prefer to keep my iPad locked in that mode.


----------



## YtseJamer

hasturtheyellow said:


> HA-1 is back in stock and shipping immediately.


 
  
 Nice, now we are just missing the PM-2


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Well, there are still people waiting for the Silver HA-1. That too should be available in June.


----------



## MellowVelo

Hey Hastur,

Do you know the output impedance for the preamp stage on both XLR and RCA outputs? I know the output impedance for the headphone outputs is 0.5 ohms and 0.7 ohms, respectively. Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

lespectraal said:


> I read through this whole freaking thread and some other threads as well, and from what I have gained so far reading the impressions and comments, this is the ultimate desktop setup for me. Just get this unit and a capable headphone and you're set to go for a very long time...
> 
> 
> I like it that it is an amp, simply amplifying the analog signal to be fed through a headphone. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't get amps that have their own sound, like as if I want to introduce more "distortion" to my music since during post production of the songs themselves, sound engineers have applied their own tweaks and stuff. So I really like it that this amp just amplifies, and nothing else, let my music be represented as it should.




Yeah, the amp's ability to fill the headphone space is remarkable. Nothing seems hidden and nothing seems added, and the better the headphones the better the result. HA-1 just communicates beautifully out to the headphones and lets them sing. I think they nailed this one. Pure natural clarity IMO. 

Now that it's available again hopefully we'll see more impressions rolling in.


----------



## x RELIC x

smellyfungus please tell us how the HA-1 compares with the "fireflies" as an amp. For some tube sweetness I may be interested in picking one up down the road. The plan would be to use the DAC on the HA-1 out to the WA7.


----------



## smellyfungus

x relic x said:


> @smellyfungus please tell us how the HA-1 compares with the "fireflies" as an amp. For some tube sweetness I may be interested in picking one up down the road. The plan would be to use the DAC on the HA-1 out to the WA7.


 

 i had been looking to get a quality dac and the ha-1 seemed to fit the bill plus give me an ss option so i don't have to burn my tubes. im planning to write whether i notice the difference between the ha-1 dac and wa7 stock and then also compare the amps themselves.
  
 need to send my q-audio cable back to get upgraded to xlr though =/


----------



## olegausany

I know someone will hate and ready to kill me but HA-1 will easily beat WA7 as amp


----------



## HiFiAudio

olegausany said:


> I know someone will hate and ready to kill me but HA-1 will easily beat WA7 as amp


 
 Maybe now audio360.org will finally change their Woo Audio lovefest on their site?


----------



## x RELIC x

smellyfungus said:


> i had been looking to get a quality dac and the ha-1 seemed to fit the bill plus give me an ss option so i don't have to burn my tubes. im planning to write whether i notice the difference between the ha-1 dac and wa7 stock and then also compare the amps themselves.
> 
> need to send my q-audio cable back to get upgraded to xlr though =/




Can't wait.


----------



## olegausany

I don't know but i have tried HD800 with Q-Audio French Silk SE cable as well as Cardas 4 pin XLR one and sounded great with HA-1 used as dac/amp combo over Oppo as Dac and WA7 as amp


----------



## x RELIC x

olegausany said:


> I know someone will hate and ready to kill me but HA-1 will easily beat WA7 as amp




HA-1 is absolutely killer, just curious how WA7 might be for tubes as my HA-1 set a pretty high bar for SS.


----------



## akhyar

olegausany said:


> I know someone will hate and ready to kill me but HA-1 will easily beat WA7 as amp




Good to hear that.
If I find the HA-1 sounds better than the WA7 with HD800 and LCD-X on balanced cable, can just use 1 amp and sell the WA7


----------



## musicheaven

Just ordered my unit today, so let's see how this little box sounds like when I'll get it.


----------



## olegausany

The difference is so noticeable that even EQ can't help


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mellowvelo said:


> Hey Hastur,
> 
> Do you know the output impedance for the preamp stage on both XLR and RCA outputs? I know the output impedance for the headphone outputs is 0.5 ohms and 0.7 ohms, respectively. Thanks!


 
  
 The output impedance of the RCA/XLR outputs is 100Ohm. Same as our line of Blu-ray players.


----------



## musicheaven

hasturtheyellow said:


> The output impedance of the RCA/XLR outputs is 100Ohm. Same as our line of Blu-ray players.




Just want to take this opportunity to thank the Oppo team for making such a fine device, can't wait to get mine now.


----------



## smellyfungus

dunno if I'd be able to part with my wa7 if the ha-1 does handily beat it. it's easily the most beautiful amp on the market. plus I'm waiting on my wa7tp still.

just got the shipping notification but don't expect any comparisons soon. I'm going out of state for a few days.


----------



## x RELIC x

smellyfungus said:


> dunno if I'd be able to part with my wa7 if the ha-1 does handily beat it. it's easily the most *beautiful amp* on the market. plus I'm waiting on my wa7tp still.
> 
> just got the shipping notification but don't expect any comparisons soon. I'm going out of state for a few days.




Agreed with regard to beautiful, and "beat it" is such a subjective thing. Sometimes you just want the coloured, musical euphoria of tube sound. Wouldn't criticize one way or the other.


----------



## HeadStrong

Ordered mine today as soon as I got the in-stock notification.  Can't wait to hear the synergy with the PM-1s.  It looks like OPPO may be my Apple of the audio world, with me buying any and everything they make...  On that note - OPPO, please consider selling the beautiful isolation stand that was used at the UK and Japan shows.  I'm sure there would be enough demand to justify the production, and what a great match for your headphone stand!


----------



## x RELIC x

headstrong said:


> Ordered mine today as soon as I got the in-stock notification.  Can't wait to hear the synergy with the PM-1s.  It looks like OPPO may be my Apple of the audio world, with me buying any and everything they make...  On that note - *OPPO, please consider selling the beautiful isolation stand that was used at the UK and Japan shows.  I'm sure there would be enough demand to justify the production, and what a great match for your headphone stand!*




x 1,000,000


----------



## musicheaven

headstrong said:


> Ordered mine today as soon as I got the in-stock notification.  Can't wait to hear the synergy with the PM-1s.  It looks like OPPO may be my Apple of the audio world, with me buying any and everything they make...  On that note - OPPO, please consider selling the beautiful isolation stand that was used at the UK and Japan shows.  I'm sure there would be enough demand to justify the production, and what a great match for your headphone stand!




Me too bought it a few hours ago, not too far from the email notification. I just did not want to take any chances, last time I missed the boat so not now. Your suggestion is great I saw the HA-1 isolation stand, really love it and I want one. 

If they don't offer it, I am going to build one with special glass and weighted legs.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Just want to take this opportunity to thank the Oppo team for making such a fine device, can't wait to get mine now.




You should use the X5 coaxial as a transport for this. :veryevil: oh, wait.........


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> You should use the X5 coaxial as a transport for this. :veryevil: oh, wait.........




Very funny I don't have one. I can use the DX50 or DX90 instead. 

ESS9018M can talk to ESS9018.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Very funny I don't have one. I can use the DX50 or DX90 instead.
> 
> ESS9018M can talk to ESS9018.




I know, just read your post on the X5 thread about how you missed it and hoping to push you to hit the buy button. 

Just some good fun is all.


----------



## Dixter

Just in case you guys didn't get the chance to get the OPPO headphone stand... its in stock again...


----------



## Dixter

olegausany said:


> I know someone will hate and ready to kill me but HA-1 will easily beat WA7 as amp


 

 Could be...   There are times when I want to listen to Solid State and then there are times I want to listen to tubes...
  
 I plan on using the HA-1 in the preamp mode to drive my custom Woo Tube Amp...   when I'm in the tube mood...


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> I know, just read your post on the X5 thread about how you missed it and hoping to push you to hit the buy button.
> 
> Just some good fun is all.




No worries I knew you were joking, doing things exciting with the HA-1? I was thinking of using my apple devices and see what else I can do with those. I guess it also forces you to get better cans.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> No worries I knew you were joking, doing things exciting with the HA-1? I was thinking of using my apple devices and see what else I can do with those. I guess it also forces you to get better cans.




I wouldn't say it forces you to get better cans. I would say the HA-1 shows you everything your cans are capable of. I'm actually listening to my old AKG-K550's right now and every detail is filling out as best as these cans can show. Best I've heard them. They sound the same as always, just better, so when you use higher end headphones they really pull ahead and widen the gap because they are allowed to with the HA-1 more than any amp I've heard yet. 

But yeah, after a while you might get the itch to see how deep the HA-1 rabbit hole is. I'm deep enough, for now, with the XC.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo Headphone Amplifier HA-1: Up Close
 Real HD Audio - Mark Waldrep - 5/20
  
 A initial writeup before his performance appraisal.   Personally its looking like a lot of reviewers really like the silver model.


----------



## Pier Paolo

Here, in Europe, we are waiting.........


----------



## x RELIC x

Looks like all the silver ones went to reviewers before the general public. Too bad I'm impatient because it looks gorgeous! Might have to get another one.


----------



## akhyar

^ ^
 I registered my interest on the silver model and might order direct from Oppo Digital instead of waiting for my local distributor to bring it in.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Looks like all the silver ones went to reviewers before the general public. Too bad I'm impatient because it looks gorgeous! Might have to get another one.




I canceled my order and decided to wait for the silver, it looks a lot sexier. :eek:


----------



## kugino

Yeah, if I get one, it'll definitely be the silver. Beautiful.

edit: and i'll wait til audio advisor or some other distributor has it. oppo's charging $55 to ship...would be much cheaper with some other distributors.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> I canceled my order and decided to wait for the silver, it looks a lot sexier. :eek:




Oops! :eek: Guess you're more patient than me.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Oops! :eek: Guess you're more patient than me.




It's not much though they were saying June so only a few weeks, plus the PM-2 will be out then.


----------



## Rossliew

@HasturTheYellow do you have any authorised distributor in Malaysia for the HA-1?


----------



## Jimmyf1312

Can anyone with the oppo headphone stand comment briefly on the build quality/ materials used? I can't seen to find anything about it


----------



## x RELIC x

Tonight I was playing around with the different inputs to see if I could _really_ tell a difference between coax and mobile inputs. 

First test was just a simple a/b test (no x, and not blind) and involved pressing play on both devices playing the same source album (Pink Floyd, The Wall, ALAC CD rip) at the same time and switching inputs throughout the song. The songs synced well enough given the slight break when the HA-1 changes input. 

Through the X5 coaxial out the sound is more full, more weight, more dynamic. Through the iPhone 5S lightning to USB the sound is thinner and the noise floor is higher, more noise and a bit brighter, less dynamic. Was it psychoacoustics? Read on.... 

Second test started with my daughter setting a random input without my knowledge while I was out of the room, then I came in and put the headphones on, not knowing the input, and she would switch to the other input while the album was playing. After one switch she would go to an input with no source and then chose another random selection between mobile and coaxial inputs. She collected all the data and I got it right 9 out of 15 times (60%). Pretty much a wash. We had fun and I owe her a big thank you. 

My brain still tells me I like coaxial better so that's what I'm sticking with. 
Man alive, the power of the mind....... :blink:

For those that are wondering, I still feel there is pretty much no difference between coaxial input from the X5 and USB input from my MacBook either. 
Now if only my unit were silver it might sound _even better_. :eek:


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Tonight I was playing around with the different inputs to see if I could _really_ tell a difference between coax and mobile inputs.
> 
> First test was just a simple a/b test (no x, and not blind) and involved pressing play on both devices playing the same source album (Pink Floyd, The Wall, ALAC CD rip) at the same time and switching inputs throughout the song. The songs synced well enough given the slight break when the HA-1 changes input.
> 
> ...




Nice daughter helping dad along making an audiophile fool of himself. 

Now just imagine what a gold version would do. :eek:

Thanks man now you make me regret my cancellation, no way to perform those fun tests.


----------



## mrscotchguy

musicheaven said:


> Nice daughter helping dad along making an audiophile fool of himself.
> 
> Now just imagine what a gold version would do. :eek:
> 
> Thanks man now you make me regret my cancellation, no way to perform those fun tests.




I'm living vicariously through everyone anyways... We're moving and most of my gear is now packed up. Still no idea when the local retailers will have access to the HA-1. My real question is how many models did they have available and sell out within a few hours?

If they keep selling out on their end, it may be months before it reaches our small businesses of choice.


----------



## musicheaven

mrscotchguy said:


> I'm living vicariously through everyone anyways... We're moving and most of my gear is now packed up. Still no idea when the local retailers will have access to the HA-1. My real question is how many models did they have available and sell out within a few hours?
> 
> If they keep selling out on their end, it may be months before it reaches our small businesses of choice.




Yeah I got you, first time everything was sold in a matter of an hour, last time I had somewhat more time so when the silver is going to come out, it'll be crazy again, thank god I live in the US and that they send me a unit available email, else I would miss the boat badly. 

I feel you my man hate moving, it's my pet peeve. Gotta pack up everything just to have to unpack again. Hope you'll find a great place for your HA-1 black of silver to your new place?


----------



## ogodei

x relic x said:


> Tonight I was playing around with the different inputs to see if I could _really_ tell a difference between coax and mobile inputs.
> 
> First test was just a simple a/b test (no x, and not blind) and involved pressing play on both devices playing the same source album (Pink Floyd, The Wall, ALAC CD rip) at the same time and switching inputs throughout the song. The songs synced well enough given the slight break when the HA-1 changes input.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I did a single blind listening test between several amps a while back.  I keep the results posted up in front of me to keep me honest


----------



## musicheaven

ogodei said:


> I did a single blind listening test between several amps a while back.  I keep the results posted up in front of me to keep me honest




So it's like a cheat sheet.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rossliew said:


> @HasturTheYellow do you have any authorised distributor in Malaysia for the HA-1?


 
  
 Not yet. The Asian release of the HA-1 will be in a week or so. Once it is released, you should start to see local online resellers and retail channels start to carry the HA-1.


----------



## Pier Paolo

hasturtheyellow said:


> Not yet. The Asian release of the HA-1 will be in a week or so. Once it is released, you should start to see local online resellers and retail channels start to carry the HA-1.




And what about Italy?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You will need to contact OPPO-Bluray.co.uk as they are handling the European distribution of the OPPO line of products. They should be able to tell you when the HA-1 will be available.


----------



## Pier Paolo

hasturtheyellow said:


> You will need to contact OPPO-Bluray.co.uk as they are handling the European distribution of the OPPO line of products. They should be able to tell you when the HA-1 will be available.




DONE! Thank You.


----------



## ogodei

musicheaven said:


> So it's like a cheat sheet.


 
  
 It's the anti-cheat sheet!   Every time I want to make grand pronouncements about the differences I hear between amps I look at it and remember how bad I do when I can't see the source.  Humbling, but unfortunately not humbling enough to make me stop spending money on amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Nice daughter helping dad along making an audiophile fool of himself.
> 
> Now just imagine what a gold version would do. :eek:
> 
> Thanks man now you make me regret my cancellation, no way to perform those fun tests.




It won't be the first time she's seen Dad be a fool. She's studying psych, anthropology and statistics so she had a ball with it. 

Gold might actually give me golden ears! :eek:

It's just a roller coaster ride, isn't it?


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo Headphone Amplifier HA-1: Up Close 2
 Real HD Audio - Mark Waldrep - 5/21


> The HA-1 is a terrific “headphone amplifier” and much, much more. The physical piece is solid, easy to use and would be a welcome addition to any listening environment. It’s flexible and can handle just about anything you want to amplify or convert from digital to analog. As for sound quality, several readers have asked me how it stacks up against my Benchmark DAC2 HGC. I can say that I love both but…
> The Benchmark DAC2 HGC is a reference quality converter and functions as well as a preamplifier. It competes…and wins…against anything at any price, including the Light Harmonic $20K DAC (no kidding). The HA-1 is a notch below the rarefied air that Benchmark and others occupy. But a solid piece none-the-less.


----------



## kugino

i just read part two of the review. seems like a really good unit. interesting what he said at the end about the benchmark being that much better.


----------



## JML

I asked him if he tried the HA-1 in balanced mode; he did, and the Benchmark, too.


----------



## x RELIC x

hifiaudio said:


> Oppo Headphone Amplifier HA-1: Up Close 2
> Real HD Audio - Mark Waldrep - 5/21




More talk about the source files and features than about sound signature. 

Recurring descriptions are _clarity_, _accuracy_, _richness_. What more can be said.


----------



## elviscaprice

x relic x said:


> More talk about the source files and features than about sound signature.


 
  
 A nice way of avoiding to say the sound signature is average.  You don't see the reviewers gushing over it's sound.  But then what can you expect for it's price range.


----------



## x RELIC x

elviscaprice said:


> A nice way of avoiding to say the sound signature is average.  You don't see the reviewers gushing over it's sound.  But then what can you expect for it's price range.




There is no sound signature. It's transparent to the music. That's what many are looking for and I expect a lot less for the price range.


----------



## elviscaprice

x relic x said:


> There is no sound signature. It's transparent to the music. That's what many are looking for and I expect a lot less for the price range.


 

 Okay, so the Benchmark 2 is transparent, but the Oppo is average transparent.


----------



## x RELIC x

elviscaprice said:


> Okay, so the Benchmark 2 is transparent, but the Oppo is average transparent.  :wink_face:




Ok


----------



## HiFiAudio

I was reading one Benchmark 2 HQ HGC reviewer was claiming a $400 AC cord dramatically improved the audio quality.   Perhaps the rarified air has a effect on a listener. 
  
 Really only two reviews out and this last one is a bit sparse on the impressions, mostly specification oriented, and kinda worthless without any measurements IMHO.


----------



## elviscaprice

hifiaudio said:


> I was reading one Benchmark 2 HQ reviewer was claiming a $400 AC cord dramatically improved the audio quality.


 
  
 That $400 chord must have made it EXTREMELY transparent.


----------



## Rossliew

hasturtheyellow said:


> Not yet. The Asian release of the HA-1 will be in a week or so. Once it is released, you should start to see local online resellers and retail channels start to carry the HA-1.


 
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## Frank I

HA-1  has about  good 72 hrs  burn in and is sounding very good. The edge has disappeared and sound sexcelelnt woth the PM-1.LCD Xand alpha dog I have tried so far.


----------



## JamieMcC

Well I am disappointed the Oppo HA-1 looked a interesting amp and I have been following the reviews but have just seen the UK pricing its £1199 thats just over $2000 seriously What


----------



## Smarty-pants

If you email or call Oppo Digital, you can buy it direct from them at the U.S. pricing.
http://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx


----------



## SpudHarris

smarty-pants said:


> If you email or call Oppo Digital, you can buy it direct from them at the U.S. pricing.
> http://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx




I considered doing that. Even with VAT and the usual Parcel Farce admin charges there was still quite a saving. This will suit quite a few Europeans if they are willing to wait a little longer and agree to send back at their own cost if anything goes wrong. Me? I'm gonna play it safe


----------



## JamieMcC

smarty-pants said:


> If you email or call Oppo Digital, you can buy it direct from them at the U.S. pricing.
> http://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx


 

 Thank you


----------



## Dixter

Today in the mail I received the balance cables for my HD800 and my MadDogs....   as you know the balance output is four times the power of single ended... as of today I have never heard any balanced setup before...      When I originally ran the HD800 and MadDogs in Single ended I was turning the volume up pretty high... some times at 3 oclock ...  I put the balanced cables on and put on some nice music... The volume knob is now around 10 oclock...   I love having this much power...  everything just opens up so much better than single ended... my only concern now is having to convert my other phones to balanced...


----------



## x RELIC x

dixter said:


> Today in the mail I received the balance cables for my HD800 and my MadDogs....   as you know the balance output is four times the power of single ended... as of today I have never heard any balanced setup before...      When I originally ran the HD800 and MadDogs in Single ended I was turning the volume up pretty high... some times at 3 oclock ...  I put the balanced cables on and put on some nice music... The volume knob is now around 10 oclock...   I love having this much power...  everything just opens up so much better than single ended... my only concern now is having to convert my other phones to balanced...




Agreed


----------



## x RELIC x

smellyfungus said:


> got my unit in and plugged it in so I can have it burn in over the weekend while I was gone. then thought may as well take a listen.
> 
> fed the DAC to my wa7 put on a song and was like "holy crap!"
> wasn't expecting much of a difference but it felt like I went from standard to hi-def. very noticeable microdetail and space improvement. a slightly smoother but richer sound. most of my flacs I could tell a big difference, my modern mp3s wasn't really noticeable.
> ...




Nice! I suspect you're gonna love balanced out


----------



## x RELIC x

HA-1 works with my 120gb iPod Classic, and not just the iDevices listed in the user manual. All functions including Play/Pause, Forward/Back.


----------



## Frank I

THIS is an impression thread. If you have a beef with oppo UK take it up with them and lets get this thread back where it belongs.
  
 72 hours of burn in and the HA-1 changed for the better. The sound is now more open and detailed. I am hearing no more hard edge in the sound and getting ready to start some critical listening shortly. The build quality is really pretty amazing for the price of the HA-1


----------



## x RELIC x

Looking forward to your impressions Frank!


----------



## Frank I

x relic x said:


> Looking forward to your impressions Frank!


 
 I will keep updating you on the impressions. This will be a review for audio360.org with Warren Chi sharing his impressions as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

frank i said:


> I will keep updating you on the impressions. This will be a review for audio360.org with Warren Chi sharing his impressions as well.




Great!


----------



## Currawong

Guys, as Frank already pointed out, this is an impressions thread. Please create another thread for general discussion of the amp.


----------



## DougD

currawong said:


> Guys, as Frank already pointed out, this is an impressions thread. Please create another thread for general discussion of the amp.


 
  
 Is there a guideline somewhere that describes the intended difference between threads that are "impressions" vs "appreciation" vs "general discussion" ? Seems to me there's inherently a lot of overlap. (Which is to also say that the distinctions could be rather arbitrary.) 
  
 I don't see a sticky in the Beginners section that covers this kind of protocol.
  
 TIA, still trying to learn my way around. 
  
 d.d.


----------



## Roscoeiii

dougd said:


> Is there a guideline somewhere that describes the intended difference between threads that are "impressions" vs "appreciation" vs "general discussion" ? Seems to me there's inherently a lot of overlap. (Which is to also say that the distinctions could be rather arbitrary.)
> 
> I don't see a sticky in the Beginners section that covers this kind of protocol.
> 
> ...


 
 Don't know of any official designation, but here is my take: Often *general discussion threads* start when a product is announced, so it will feature news and speculation about the new product, along with a lot of posts like "I can't wait for this to come out." Often delays in the release are also lamented here. *Impressions* threads usually start when the product is released or when beta-testers or early reviewers are starting to let us know how the product _actually sounds_. These new threads are often a good idea because general discussion threads have often gotten very long and unwieldy by the time the product is actually out. Folks try to keep these focused on the sound of the product, and how it compares to or pairs with other products. *Appreciation *threads are often a way to try to attract other fans of a product. Some products can be very polarizing. So as I understand it, the Appreciation Threads try to stay away from product bashing. Comparing strengths vs. weaknesses is fine. But don't head to a tube amp appreciation thread if you are a solid-state person and want to tell everyone on this thread how much better solid state amps are than tubes. While Appreciation threads will often have some comparisons to other comparable products, you are likely to find more discussion of what the product being appreciated pairs well with. Appreciation threads often have lots of owners participating and looking to get the most out of a product they love. 
  
 Hope this helps. And other forum folks, please feel free to amend or correct these impressions.


----------



## Currawong

OT, but this is what we've decided to allow, per product:
  
 One thread for general discussion.
 One impressions thread dedicated to impressions for people who just want to read those and not hunt for them in the main thread.
  
 We've decided to no longer have "Appreciation" threads. Those threads came about because of arguments that started in general discussion threads, which, at least for major products, are being more strictly moderated. If I come across an appreciation thread, I usually rename it.  There are still many out there though. 
  
 Basically, it is all in the Posting Guidelines: http://head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines


----------



## IceClass

currawong said:


> Guys, as Frank already pointed out, this is an impressions thread. Please create another thread for general discussion of the amp.


 
  
 Yes. Please.
  


roscoeiii said:


> *Impressions* threads usually start when the product is released or when beta-testers or early reviewers are starting to let us know how the product _actually sounds_. These new threads are often a good idea because general discussion threads have often gotten very long and unwieldy by the time the product is actually out. Folks try to keep these focused on the sound of the product, and how it compares to or pairs with other products.


 
  
 So basically, Impressions threads are for folks who have already heard the item in question and heard it enough to form a useful opinion.
 At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Currawong

If you hear something at a trade show or meet, you should say as much. Impressions with the unit at home over a longer period are certainly more desirable.


----------



## MellowVelo

frank i said:


> I will keep updating you on the impressions. This will be a review for audio360.org with Warren Chi sharing his impressions as well.


 
@Frank I, I'd love to hear your thoughts on how the Oppo HA-1 stacks up against the Headamp GS-X mk2. I recently sold my GS-X because I need to downsize my rig. I had been using it with the Oppo BDP-105. I've specifically had the HA-1 in mind as my next amp, and the DAC section could replace the Oppo 105 for everything except spinning discs.


----------



## Frank I

will do.


----------



## Scot Hull

I have an HA-1 here, with some PM-1 headphones. As expected, the match is felicitous (bonus points for the SAT word).
  
 There's a lot of horsepower on tap. High-gain drives the daylights out of everything, including a pair of Abyss AB-1266. Wasn't expecting that.
  
 Detail retrieval is very good. Not a surprise with that DAC chipset.


----------



## abchead

hasturtheyellow said:


> The output impedance of the RCA/XLR outputs is 100Ohm. Same as our line of Blu-ray players.



 


And what about the headphone out? Actually, what I really want to know is the output impedance of BDP-105's headphone out, which I have.


----------



## olegausany

HA-1 headphones output is less than 1 ohm as it was said earlier a few times already


----------



## achristilaw

currawong said:


> If you hear something at a trade show or meet, you should say as much. Impressions with the unit at home over a longer period are certainly more desirable.


 

 That had to be said...... Fred!


----------



## t258jgn

When will HA-1 be available in Hong Kong?


----------



## NuClear235

What about compare HA-1 vs SABRE DA-8 ? I have HD800 headphones.
The price is similar. I am hearing metal and J.M.Jarre styles. Any tips and recomendations?


----------



## olegausany

nuclear235 said:


> What about compare HA-1 vs SABRE DA-8 ? I have HD800 headphones.
> The price is similar. I am hearing metal and J.M.Jarre styles. Any tips and recomendations?



I compared Matrix X-Sabre Dac when using HA-1 as amp only with HD800 connected to balanced out using Cardas cable and heard no difference


----------



## AnakChan

So I had the HA-1 (PM-1) loaner from Oppo Digital Japan (distributor) for over a week and ashamed to say that I've not unboxed it till yesterday when I had a friend pop by to give the Oppo a shot.
  
 Using the HA-1 as a DAC -XLR-> the Eddie Current Electra -> Stax SR-009, it seems to emphasise on the treble range more so than the Invicta (v1.0) despite both being ESS9018's.
  
 We also spent a lot of time comparing whole unit combos :-

 Oppo: HA-1 -> Balanced -> PM-1
 Stax: Invicta -> Balanced -> Electra -> SR-007Mk1/SR-009
  
 The Oppo setup to my ears had a closed holographic presentation whilst with the Stax it was more open sounding.
  
 I'll spend more time listening to the HA-1 with the PM-1 balanced and unbalanced, and with other headphones tonight. And will try doing HA-1 <-> Invicta comparisons tomorrow night.


----------



## x RELIC x

anakchan said:


> So I had the HA-1 (PM-1) loaner from Oppo Digital Japan (distributor) for over a week and ashamed to say that I've not unboxed it till yesterday when I had a friend pop by to give the Oppo a shot.
> 
> Using the HA-1 as a DAC -XLR-> the Eddie Current Electra -> Stax SR-009, it seems to emphasise on the treble range more so than the Invicta (v1.0) despite both being ESS9018's.
> 
> ...




Do you think you're hearing the same thing as Frank l with regard to the hard edge he reported? He mentioned that it went away and the sound opened up after 72 hours. Funny that I didn't hear anything harsh with the XC, but I don't have anything to do a direct comparison at the moment. That, or my ears are starting to fail me! :eek: 

Edit: haha 300th post! I need a life


----------



## AnakChan

x relic x said:


> Do you think you're hearing the same thing as Frank l with regard to the hard edge he reported? He mentioned that it went away and the sound opened up after 72 hours. Funny that I didn't hear anything harsh with the XC, but I don't have anything to do a direct comparison at the moment. That, or my ears are starting to fail me!


 
  
 Maybe I should let it run overnight for a few days. I switch off when I'm not using usually and it's a loaner for another week before I have to pass the Oppo set to Currawong.This unit though was used in the Fujiya Demo for 2 days in early May so I thought it would have had a decent burn in then.
  
 Anyway, no offence to XC fans but I'm not certain how anything could sound harsh on those cans ...to my ears at least. Yesterday's test was a little extreme putting up the HA-1 next to the Invicta and both DACs through the Electra and SR-009. I'll try with my TH-900 cans tonight instead.


----------



## x RELIC x

anakchan said:


> Maybe I should let it run overnight for a few days. I switch off when I'm not using usually and it's a loaner for another week before I have to pass the Oppo set to Currawong.This unit though was used in the Fujiya Demo for 2 days in early May so I thought it would have had a decent burn in then.
> 
> Anyway, no offence to XC fans but I'm not certain how anything could sound harsh on those cans ...to my ears at least. Yesterday's test was a little extreme putting up the HA-1 next to the Invicta and both DACs through the Electra and SR-009. I'll try with my TH-900 cans tonight instead.




I chucked at the XC comment!

And yeah, give it a fair fight man. Putting it up against a 4K DAC through a 4k amp? :rolleyes: That's a whole different level. Haha!


----------



## x RELIC x

AnakChan, is the unit you have a pre-production unit? I wonder what, if any, changes were made before they released it?


----------



## AnakChan

x relic x said:


> AnakChan, is the unit you have a pre-production unit? I wonder what, if any, changes were made before they released it?


 
  
 Nope it shouldn't be. AFAIK Oppo received the production units just before the Fujiya Show 11th May few weeks back. They just sent one to me after the show.


----------



## craftyhack

Just ordered mine, going to try it in different combo's with Valhalla, Gungnir, Mjolnar(am I the only one that has to look up the spelling on these every time I type them, even though I own them :/?), and E17/E09K(WTH), with LCD-XC's, Sennheiser HD650's (silver drivers), Ultrasone Pro900's, Sony XB1000's, and for IEMs, Universal Roxanne's, Shure SE500-PTH, and TripleFi 10's, using AK100(MK I), AK240, and computer for sources.  Looking forward to the fun and posting!
  
 Pretty excited!!  Took much willpower not to order the 105D and PM-1's at the same time, some selling must happen first if that is to be... as it is some gear must go if I keep the HA-1 (the AK100 is already on it's way out for sure once the AK240 gets here).


----------



## Maxx134

anakchan said:


> So I had the HA-1 (PM-1) loaner from Oppo Digital Japan (distributor) for over a week and ashamed to say that I've not unboxed it till yesterday when I had a friend pop by to give the Oppo a shot.
> 
> Using the HA-1 as a DAC -XLR-> the Eddie Current Electra -> Stax SR-009, it seems to emphasise on the treble range more so than the Invicta (v1.0) despite both being ESS9018's.
> 
> ...



Your post is not clear. 
If you used the PM-1 in this comparison then the whole impressions are flawed because of using different headphones. 
Better to Use the same headphones and don't bother with PM-1.
At least can compare dacs.


----------



## Frank I

Sean I noticed considerable improvement after 72 hours of burn in with the Ha-1.  Most of that treble energy and edge is gone now. Really liking the amplifier and dac for what it does in this price range. Great thing is it will drive most headphones easily .


----------



## AnakChan

maxx134 said:


> Your post is not clear.
> If you used the PM-1 in this comparison then the whole impressions are flawed because of using different headphones.
> Better to Use the same headphones and don't bother with PM-1.
> At least can compare dacs.


It's clear.



frank i said:


> Sean I noticed considerable improvement after 72 hours of burn in with the Ha-1.  Most of that treble energy and edge is gone now. Really liking the amplifier and dac for what it does in this price range. Great thing is it will drive most headphones easily .



Thx for the tip Frank, I'll see if I can let it burn longer before I pass the unit off to the next reviewer.


----------



## Frank I

Listening to the HA-1 with the HD800 and it is sounding  very detailed and has plenty of power on reserve to drive them easily. Using mostly normal gain for all the headphones and having good results.


----------



## Maxx134

frank i said:


> Sean I noticed considerable improvement after 72 hours of burn in with the Ha-1.  Most of that treble energy and edge is gone now. Really liking the amplifier and dac for what it does in this price range. Great thing is it will drive most headphones easily .



You are listening at a high level as you pointed out what I didn't realize happened to me as I was breaking it in..
The trebles did have some slight extra energy or presence, 
but I did not experience it as having edge.
Maybe sparkle instead. .
Kind of highlights the details.
But it vanished and made me think I was mistaken.
Yet this Dac is definitely a top notch dac.


----------



## SpudHarris

4 days and counting.....

Made my own "triple threat" type adapters for all my favourite phones in readiness.

Can use pretty much any phone with any cable. The PM-1 cable has balanced 4 pin XLR and 2 x 3 pin mini XLR (LCD). So made adapters for PM-1 / HE-6 / HD800.

PM-1 shown with Silver Dragon.


----------



## JML

You might want to read this posting I just added to the Oppo PM-1 thread, because it mentions this thread.


----------



## Smarty-pants

If you haven't seen the HA-1 in person, you'll want to check this out.
It'not an official review, but just an overview with some very nice video demo shots of the HA-1.

*Oppo calls its HA-1 a headphone amp, we call it pure audiophile awesomeness*
http://www.digitaltrends.com/hands-on-videos/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier/#ooid=hoeXIwbjo799PGQbhtuWVMIeh6ZhM4hG

.


----------



## zilch0md

smarty-pants said:


> http://www.digitaltrends.com/hands-on-videos/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier/#ooid=hoeXIwbjo799PGQbhtuWVMIeh6ZhM4hG




A nice video, that does it justice. Thanks!


----------



## carcarcar

t258jgn said:


> When will HA-1 be available in Hong Kong?


 
  
 OPPO had released PM-1 & HA-1 last week in HongKong and both will be available in June. You can search more news on Google.


----------



## keanex

SS burn-in. I'd give up everything I own if someone could prove this.


----------



## swspiers

keanex said:


> SS burn-in. I'd give up everything I own if someone could prove this.


 
 One of the happiest days of my life was the day I stopped worrying about it.  Audio is a really big tent, and I hope it gets bigger.  That means allowing a plethora of concepts to flow like water without bashing my head on the rocks trying to change the tide.
  
 Ahhhhhhhhhh....................serenity!
  
 Closer to topic- I kinda home Oppo releases separates.  I just don't need an amp/DAC combo.


----------



## Maxx134

keanex said:


> SS burn-in. I'd give up everything I own if someone could prove this.



Just because you haven't seen any proof does not mean you cannot hear. 
Trust your ears over your eyes..

Your ears are the most complex sound receiving instruments in the world. 
Combined with the brain to process much more so I would say, like in my sig, that it is you who is limiting yourself. .


----------



## keanex

maxx134 said:


> Just because you haven't seen any proof does not mean you cannot hear. Your ears are the most complex sound receiving instruments in the world.
> Combined with the brain to process much more so I would say, like in my sig, that it is you who is limiting yourself. .


 
  
 Yeah, if you're in an anechonic chamber.


----------



## Maxx134

keanex said:


> Yeah, if you're in an anechonic chamber.


haha!


----------



## GourouLubrik

anakchan said:


> I'll try with my TH-900 cans tonight instead.


 
 I'm awaiting your impressions about Oppo HA-1 and TH-900 synergy... specially in the bass impact/control region and treble harshness around ~9-12khz (which can be a serious problem for me with TH-900)


----------



## AnakChan

Back on topic, so far I've done a little more listening on the HA-1 vs the Invicta in a few different combinations. Note that my Invicta is the v1 which means headphone out is actually using an ES9016 DAC. Headphones used is the PM-1.
  
Apples to Oranges Invicta (ES9016) headphone out & HA-1 headphone out: The Invicta sounds more mellow and slower. A little more holographic but less "bite". Sounds like an overall darker tone in comparison to the HA-1. The HA-1 is speedier, and still more (treble) energetic by comparison.
  
The Unfair Comparison Invicta->Zana DeuxSE & HA-1 headphone out: Now the Invicta/ZDSE sounds more energetic, and more spacious. The HA-1 sounds somewhat more intimate by comparison. The trebles still has somewhat more zing to it.
  
Apples to Apples Invicta->Zana Deux SE & HA-1->Zana Deux SE: This is really more a comparison of the design around the DAC since both DACs themselves are ES9018. The HA-1 still has more sparkle, whilst the Invicta maintains it's holographic and slightly warmer signature. I've noticed that with the HA-1, the volume is a little louder on the ZDSE than the Invicta which I've got to tone down the volume a little to match. I wonder if the line out voltage of the HA-1 is higher than the Invicta's.
  
 In all 3 cases with the PM-1 it's fine and merely a matter of taste however I feel the HA-1 may have a little too much treble energy with treble focused headphones such as the Alpha Dogs. In that way the HA-1 & PM-1 are truly matched pair (obviously).


----------



## AnakChan

gouroulubrik said:


> I'm awaiting your impressions about Oppo HA-1 and TH-900 synergy... specially in the bass impact/control region and treble harshness around ~9-12khz (which can be a serious problem for me with TH-900)


 
  
 Thanks for reminding me. I'm just listening to it right now. To me the bass impact and control is fine. It's not as deep as my Invicta but I don't know what amp you have as a comparison at the moment. Although I do find there's more trebles on the HA-1, it's not to the point that it's offensive. I'm listening to Chris Botti's Hallelujah and at some points it does come close to my sibilance threshold but doesn't actually reach it.
  
 Overall I'm quite impressed with the HA-1 for it's capabilities at its price. Although I think I'd still lean more towards the Invicta for my personal preference however it's hard to justify an extra 3-4x the cost for that slight improvement that I prefer.


----------



## Dixter

keanex said:


> Yeah, if you're in an anechonic chamber.


 
 That is funny... I used to build anechoic chambers for McDonnell Douglas..  
  
 But to your other comment about SS burn in...   
  
 In the SS semiconductor industry all manufacturers utilize burn in ovens...  the way it works is you create a batch of components... say a DAC and you send out samples of the batch to the AT site where the silicone die is cut and mounted into the end item package...   then the DAC is mounted on a test board and then the test board is put into the burn in oven and while monitoring the test signals during the burn in phase they document the drift of the parameters and verify that they did or did not drift out of spec...   so yes, burn in is very real...    if you want to see a burn in oven just google it and you can see them...   Blue M and despatch are two well known brands that are in the majority of all semiconductor fabs...  a typical burn in temperature is 250 degrees.. 
 also they bake the silicone wafer to anneal the surface so the different layers can be laid down more conformally but the layers will change some characteristics with temp expansion/contraction.
 If you decide to use a high precision analog device then that wafer is baked and the test signals are read and then a laser is used to cut the resistors until the signals are perfect.. so in that reguard the device has already been burnt in before its packaged...  but those components aren't cheap to produce...


----------



## swspiers

anakchan said:


> In all 3 cases with the PM-1 it's fine and merely a matter of taste however I feel the HA-1 may have a little too much treble energy with treble focused headphones such as the Alpha Dogs. In that way the HA-1 & PM-1 are truly matched pair (obviously).


 
 Do you have the Doggie Treats installed on the Alpha Dogs?  I had a little brightness with the Burson Soloist, and the Treats tamed it quite nicely.  Might be the headphone rather than a fault of the HA-1.


----------



## AnakChan

swspiers said:


> Do you have the Doggie Treats installed on the Alpha Dogs?  I had a little brightness with the Burson Soloist, and the Treats tamed it quite nicely.  Might be the headphone rather than a fault of the HA-1.


 
  
 I have them but not put them in yet. Yes that is one way to "tune" the headphones to match the HA-1. Right now I don't use the dots nor pads for the Invicta/ZDSE but if I had the HA-1, I think I'd be inclined to put them in.


----------



## olegausany

I know it's personal preference and had no chance to try Alpha Dogs with HA-1 yet but i had to use disks when i tried Alpha Dogs with RWAK100


----------



## Frank I

The dogs work well with the Ha-1 . i been driving them on normal gain and they are workiing well.


----------



## Maxx134

The HA-1 does not have excessive treble sparkle after burn in.
It actually sounds great with the HD800..
Which is impressive since the hd800 can be picky with amp.


----------



## madmalkav

maxx134 said:


> The HA-1 does not have excessive treble sparkle after burn in.
> It actually sounds great with the HD800..
> Which is impressive since the hd800 can be picky with amp.


 
 Are you using the HD800 single-ended or balanced?


----------



## jonstatt

I am patiently awaiting my HA-1. I will be using it with an Audeze LCD-3 and a Sennheiser HD800. Currently I have a Burson Soloist for the amplifier and an M-DAC .....so it will be interesting to see if I can replace two boxes with one and gain in performance...or not!
  
 I may have missed it, but I couldn't see anyone else comparing the Soloist (or Conductor) with the HA-1 yet.....


----------



## Maxx134

madmalkav said:


> Are you using the HD800 single-ended or balanced?


So far used the headphone out but also tried a friend balance cable on DSD was just excellent


----------



## sbgunn

maxx134 said:


> The HA-1 does not have excessive treble sparkle after burn in.
> It actually sounds great with the HD800..
> Which is impressive since the hd800 can be picky with amp.




That's good to hear. I just got a pair of HD800s and bought the HA-1 to go along with them and a black dragon balanced cable. I'm using the O2+ODAC combo until it arrives - I'm hoping this is a good step up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kugino

If I weren't in on the geek pulse x, I'd have bought this already. Hopefully the geek will perform as well...though I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## arnaud

Not much but a little bit on the amp/dac here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/712932/oppo-pm-1-planar-magnetic-headphone-impressions-thread/2280#post_10583639


----------



## Peter_S

jonstatt said:


> I am patiently awaiting my HA-1. I will be using it with an Audeze LCD-3 and a Sennheiser HD800. Currently I have a Burson Soloist for the amplifier and an M-DAC .....so it will be interesting to see if I can replace two boxes with one and gain in performance...or not!
> 
> I may have missed it, but I couldn't see anyone else comparing the Soloist (or Conductor) with the HA-1 yet.....


 

 Yes, please keep us informed.  I intend to try one with LCD-3's as well.


----------



## AnakChan

We should stay on topic folks.


----------



## Maxx134

I realize this is a class A amp but although the unit housing looks very well ventilated.
 I wonder why the unit gets that level of heat where it feels borderline hot.
I do feel it is normal but just concerns me at times for longevity. 
Would feel so much better if the chassis had the traditional heat sink fins lol..
Anyway just a comment on a unit that otherwise has no sonic/physical flaw, except the missing blue meters.


----------



## Roscoeiii

maxx134 said:


> I realize this is a class A amp but although the unit housing looks very well ventilated.
> I wonder why the unit gets that level of heat where it feels borderline hot.
> I do feel it is normal but just concerns me at times for longevity.
> Would feel so much better if the chassis had the traditional heat sink fins lol..
> Anyway just a comment on a unit that otherwise has no sonic/physical flaw, except the missing blue meters.




No, I think it is just that it is Class A. Heat sinks help, but that style amp just puts off tons of heat.


----------



## Smarty-pants

While heat is a very valid concern when it comes to electronics, there are different ways to keep them cool by design.
Fans are noisy and heat fins are ugly, but the HA-1 is designed to expend heat out of the open grills on the casing.
It's normal to feel that heat because that means the heat is being dispersed properly.
I've had other electronics that got much much hotter than the HA-1, and most of those lasted for many years and are still going.
As long as the product is engineered properly, heat is just a byproduct of the hardware, not a design flaw or a cause for concern.


----------



## mrscotchguy

smarty-pants said:


> While heat is a very valid concern when it comes to electronics, there are different ways to keep them cool by design.
> Fans are noisy and heat fins are ugly, but the HA-1 is designed to expend heat out of the open grills on the casing.
> It's normal to feel that heat because that means the heat is being dispersed properly.
> I've had other electronics that got much much hotter than the HA-1, and most of those lasted for many years and are still going.
> As long as the product is engineered properly, heat is just a byproduct of the hardware, not a design flaw or a cause for concern.




+1

I believe someone commented that this gets nowhere near as warm as the Schiit Asgard... That got HOT and I think people still moan and groan about it. Luckily there's a remote, where on my old A1, I had to buy a silicone beer bottle charm put between the knob and my fingers 

Is it warm enough to make s'mores? I know earlier I the thread, people wanted a coffee maker attachment... :evil:


----------



## Maxx134

smarty-pants said:


> While heat is a very valid concern when it comes to electronics, there are different ways to keep them cool by design.
> Fans are noisy and heat fins are ugly, but the HA-1 is designed to expend heat out of the open grills on the casing.
> It's normal to feel that heat because that means the heat is being dispersed properly.
> I've had other electronics that got much much hotter than the HA-1, and most of those lasted for many years and are still going.
> As long as the product is engineered properly, heat is just a byproduct of the hardware, not a design flaw or a cause for concern.



Very well said.
You guys are right.
Also interesting to hear previous post about the other hotter schiit..
Puts things in perspective. .

What I feel is key to your post is when you said, "heat being dispersed properly..."
That is exactly what I was wondering as to why the whole unit is almost same temp.
That is very telling of good design.


----------



## musicheaven

mrscotchguy said:


> +1
> 
> I believe someone commented that this gets nowhere near as warm as the Schiit Asgard... That got HOT and I think people still moan and groan about it. Luckily there's a remote, where on my old A1, I had to buy a silicone beer bottle charm put between the knob and my fingers
> 
> Is it warm enough to make s'mores? I know earlier I the thread, people wanted a coffee maker attachment... :evil:




That's the only thing that makes me think so far, not that there is anything wrong with heat generation and dissipation but where I am thinking of leaving it, the heat during the summer gets rather high in the room so this is going to be a bit of an issue. What's wrong with liquid or sub-zero cooling? 

What about chemical release from those sizzling components? :atsmile:


----------



## Maxx134

musicheaven said:


> What about chemical release from those sizzling components? :atsmile:



I can answer your imaginative/unreal question with a real factual answer....

No where near as much as the actual amount of chemicals/drugs in your tap/bottled water that goes to you unfiltered and unchecked.


The oppo heat never gets got enough to cook. 
Stays nicely toasty warm.


----------



## Smarty-pants

The temp of the HA-1 will depend on your room temperature quite a bit.
If you can keep your room around 70-75 degrees, the amp won't get "hot". Maybe very warm, but not hot.
If your room temp is higher than that, then obviously the HA-1 is going to get warmer too.
IMO it's always best to keep room temps as low as possible when using these type of electronics.
Usually that means central air during the summer if you are in a warm climate geographically,
and if you don't have that option, you may want to get a fan to put on top of the unit to help suck the heat out if your room is going
to be in the 80s or 90s or worse.


----------



## Maxx134

sbgunn said:


> That's good to hear. I just got a pair of HD800s and bought the HA-1 to go along with them and a black dragon balanced cable. I'm using the O2+ODAC combo until it arrives - I'm hoping this is a good step up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



You are skipping mid level gear and going from a decent starting point to the top with that combo!


----------



## musicheaven

maxx134 said:


> I can answer your imaginative/unreal question with a real factual answer....
> 
> No where near as much as the actual amount of chemicals/drugs in your tap/bottled water that goes to you unfiltered and unchecked.
> 
> ...




Toasty that it will definitively be!



smarty-pants said:


> The temp of the HA-1 will depend on your room temperature quite a bit.
> If you can keep your room around 70-75 degrees, the amp won't get "hot". Maybe very warm, but not hot.
> If your room temp is higher than that, then obviously the HA-1 is going to get warmer too.
> IMO it's always best to keep room temps as low as possible when using these type of electronics.
> ...




The room gets warmer due to the tower computer sitting at the base of my desk, I already have 4 exhaust fans on the side and one at the top that are running full time, fortunately those fans are of the quiet type so noise is not an issue however heat will be be. Adding a fan is certainly a good idea however one more energy sucking device, in a way I was expecting a different amp configuration so it won't be such a problem, best will be to give a shot besides I'll be able to try it out, the silver unit is going to be available by June. My room temperature will go above 80 deg because of central air, not on a room by room basis. 

Thanks for the suggestions tough.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Hmm, one idea that comes to my mind is an in room air conditioner.
They make ones that sit right on the floor now, similar to a dehumidifier but can put out heat or cool air.
If something like that would work, you may be able to eliminate most of your fans if it keeps the room cool enough.
Depends on the room and setup though...


----------



## hikinokie

What are people using as a source? Will the coax/ optical digital out on Oppo's 103/105 pass high def 24 bit audio?


----------



## docBliny

hikinokie said:


> What are people using as a source? Will the coax/ optical digital out on Oppo's 103/105 pass high def 24 bit audio?


 
  
 Mostly USB (JRiver). I've tested the Bluetooth connection, but that's not my cup of tea.
  
 //TB


----------



## olegausany

hikinokie said:


> What are people using as a source? Will the coax/ optical digital out on Oppo's 103/105 pass high def 24 bit audio?



+1 on USB. Oppo 103/105 already has the same Dac as HA-1


----------



## zilch0md

frank i said:


> Listening to the HA-1 with the HD800 and it is sounding  very detailed and has plenty of power on reserve to drive them easily. Using mostly normal gain for all the headphones and having good results.


 
  


maxx134 said:


> The HA-1 does not have excessive treble sparkle after burn in.
> It actually sounds great with the HD800..
> Which is impressive since the hd800 can be picky with amp.


 
  
 Having had the HD800 since December, I have to say that the only amp I've tried (of admittedly very few) that doesn't hold back the HD800 in any way, is the HA-1.  
  
 In part because I'm a die hard LCD-2 fan, and thus, prefer the warmer/darker experience, I actually prefer using the warmer Wolfson-based Beresford Bushmaster MkII DAC section with the HA-1's amp section, balanced out to the HD800, to using the HA-1's own ESS9018 DAC with the HD800. I even prefer my recently acquired PCM1792A-based FiiO X5 DAP's Line Out to the HA-1 amp, balanced out to the HD800 - vs. using the HA-1's DAC, which is perfect when using the HA-1 to drive my LCD-2 rev.1, but I like a warmer signal for the HD800. (My tastes.)
  
 In any case, using the DAC of your choice, I'm convinced it's the raw power, plus the neutral and clean transparency of the HA-1's amp that is finally allowing me to hear the HD800 do its thing. 
  
 Here's a chart I came up with that shows the HA-1's output from the balanced 4-pin XLR jack, in Watts rms per channel, calculated for various loads, using a simple trend line that runs between the only two published figures in the HA-1 specifications - 2000 mW into 32 Ohms, and 800 mW into 600 Ohms.
  
 The power output for other loads is calculated from the equation for the trendline, as shown - so take these figures with a grain of salt, but they're probably pretty close:
  

  
  
 For me, the most interesting thing about the HA-1's power output at various loads is that it is _not at all _inversely proportional. In other words, you can't assume that because it puts out a whopping 1.4 Watts rms into 300-Ohm - i.e. into the HD800, that it's also going to put out nearly 14 Watts rms (10 times the power) into 32-Ohms (into one tenth the load) - i.e. into the PM-1. An engineer at OPPO explained that this is due to the HA-1's amp section having a current limiter that prevents the amp from overheating with low impedance loads. The end result is that you get a stout 2.0 Watts rms into 32-Ohm loads, while also getting a spectacular 1.4 Watts into 300-Ohm loads - lots of power for either the PM-1 or the HD800 (or almost any other headphone).
  
 Disclaimer:  Again, as it says in the attached image, only the figures for 32-Ohm and 600-Ohm loads are taken from OPPO specifications - the intermediate values are _not_ from OPPO specs.
  
 Mike


----------



## jonstatt

zilch0md said:


> For me, the most interesting thing about the HA-1's power output at various loads is that it is _not at all _inversely proportional. In other words, you can't assume that because it puts out a whopping 1.4 Watts rms into 300-Ohm - i.e. into the HD800, that it's also going to put out nearly 14 Watts rms (10 times the power) into 32-Ohms (into one tenth the load) - i.e. into the PM-1. An engineer at OPPO explained that this is due to the HA-1's amp section having a current limiter that prevents the amp from overheating with low impedance loads. The end result is that you get a stout 2.0 Watts rms into 32-Ohm loads, while also getting a spectacular 1.4 Watts into 300-Ohm loads - lots of power for either the PM-1 or the HD800 (or almost any other headphone).


 
  
 If I can pick your brains for a moment and apologies for asking this in two threads. The Burson Soloist is rated as having 4W per channel into 16Ohms. What I can't find anywhere is if this is max power, RMS power, rated power etc. It has no problems providing the dynamics and volume needed to drive an Audeze LCD 2 or 3. I am trying to correlate this with the HA-1. In particular, Audeze recommend 1W per channel RMS into 50Ohms (LCD-2). For the correlation, I am talking purely about single ended connections (not XLR).


----------



## zilch0md

Hi jonstatt,
  


jonstatt said:


> If I can pick your brains for a moment and apologies for asking this in two threads. The Burson Soloist is rated as having 4W per channel into 16Ohms. What I can't find anywhere is if this is max power, RMS power, rated power etc. It has no problems providing the dynamics and volume needed to drive an Audeze LCD 2 or 3. I am trying to correlate this with the HA-1. In particular, Audeze recommend 1W per channel RMS into 50Ohms (LCD-2). For the correlation, I am talking purely about single ended connections (not XLR).


 
  
 I used to have the Burson Soloist.  Here are the Soloist's measured outputs with three different loads (measurements by Tyll Hertsens) with intermediate interpolated values:
  


> Ohms   Watts at 1% THD
> 
> 16         3.0317    (Measured:  3.0870)
> 32         2.2779    (Measured:  2.1977)
> ...


 
  
 See my post from about 11 months ago:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/1020#post_9589169
  
 We should wait for Tyll Hertsens to publish his measurements for the HA-1, but if he comes up with figures that are close to OPPO's published specs for the HA-1, then, *comparing only the power output, the Soloist is competitive with the HA-1 when using low-impedance headphones (with 1.79 Watts rms into 50-Ohm from the Soloist vs. 1.96 Watts into 50-Ohm from the HA-1), but not so competitive when using high-impedance headphones (something much less than 0.62 Watts rms into 300-Ohm with the Soloist vs. 1.43 Watts rms into 300-Ohm from the HA-1).  *
  
 My guestimate is that the Soloist outputs something under 0.5 Watts rms into 300-Ohm loads.
  
 Mike
  
 UPDATE:  See my post, below, that offers a "better" way to interpolate values not provided by the OPPO HA-1 specifications.


----------



## Dixter

zilch0md said:


> Having had the HD800 since December, I have to say that the only amp I've tried (of admittedly very few) that doesn't hold back the HD800 in any way, is the HA-1.
> 
> In part because I'm a die hard LCD-2 fan, and thus, prefer the warmer/darker experience, I actually prefer using the warmer Wolfson-based Beresford Bushmaster MkII DAC section with the HA-1's amp section, balanced out to the HD800, to using the HA-1's own ESS9018 DAC with the HD800. I even prefer my recently acquired PCM1792A-based FiiO X5 DAP's Line Out to the HA-1 amp, balanced out to the HD800 - vs. using the HA-1's DAC, which is perfect when using the HA-1 to drive my LCD-2 rev.1, but I like a warmer signal for the HD800. (My tastes.)
> 
> ...


 
 Mike,  You might really like the idsd as a DAC feeding the HA-1...  it a real nice DAC at a great price...


----------



## Sonic Defender

Tough call for me. I love my Schiit Gungnir, and I was thinking of adding an Asgard 2 as my NAD M3 has no headphone section. Originally I was just going to find a decent preamp or go the dedicated headphone route. Now the dilemma, do I simply get the HA 1 and have my amp DAC in one unit? I wonder how the DAC in the Oppo compares to the Gungnir? I wouldn't really expect much difference, but if anybody has had the opportunity to compare both DACs that would be great. Ultimately the questions becomes if I add an Asgard 2 to my Gungnir, would the Oppo still be considered as an upgrade in sound quality? Frankly much of the added functionality will be wasted on me, I am more concerned with sound quality and don't mind getting up to manually turn the volume knob on an Asgard if need be. Any help/thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## olegausany

Why you need Asgard 2 with such expensive DAC? I perfectly understand you want to save money but i would rather get HA-1 and sell Gungnir and have all in one feature proff setup


----------



## Sonic Defender

olegausany said:


> Why you need Asgard 2 with such expensive DAC? I perfectly understand you want to save money but i would rather get HA-1 and sell Gungnir and have all in one feature proff setup


 

 Saving money isn't my main concern; however, I don't need to waste money. My main concern is as stated sound quality. There is every reason to believe that the Asgard2 as an amp may perform equally well as the amp section of the HA 1, or in my mind realistically in a blind listening test it would likely be hard to tell the amplifier section of the HA 1 from the Asgard 2. So for me the big question surrounds the DAC. Is the DAC implementation in the HA 1 noticeably better than the Gungnir? I must also consider that the Gungnir can be upgraded whereas the HA1 is a one shot deal, in 2 years we will all be talking about when the DAC section was cutting edge. In theory Schiit could provide quite a bit of enhancement for the Gungnir (whether or not the cost of upgrading in this manner would be worth it or not is another question). I don't mind spending the money through selling my Gungnir, but if the sound quality gain is minimal it begs the question is it worth the effort? That is what I hope one or several of you might answer for me (well give me your opinion I should say). Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






zilch0md said:


> Having had the HD800 since December, I have to say that the only amp I've tried (of admittedly very few) that doesn't hold back the HD800 in any way, is the HA-1.
> 
> In part because I'm a die hard LCD-2 fan, and thus, prefer the warmer/darker experience, I actually prefer using the warmer Wolfson-based Beresford Bushmaster MkII DAC section with the HA-1's amp section, balanced out to the HD800, to using the HA-1's own ESS9018 DAC with the HD800. I even prefer my recently acquired PCM1792A-based FiiO X5 DAP's Line Out to the HA-1 amp, balanced out to the HD800 - vs. using the HA-1's DAC, which is perfect when using the HA-1 to drive my LCD-2 rev.1, but I like a warmer signal for the HD800. (My tastes.)
> 
> ...






Oops! 

Revisiting my chart from above, I've realized that the linear trendline would "run aground" to zero Watts at around 980 Ohms - which is highly improbable.

A logarithmic trendline would be a much better fit, so... In the interest of accuracy, here is a revised table of power output at various loads for the HA-1, using the equation, y = 3.85826-0.536182 log(x), where x is the load in Ohms and y is the power output in Watts rms per channel:

*HA-1 power output via the 4-pin XLR jack

Ohms.......Watts rms

8...............2.7433
16.............2.3717
32.............1.9999 (matches OPPO specs)
50.............1.7607
70.............1.5803
150...........1.1717
250...........0.8978
300...........0.7999 (matches OPPO specs)
600...........0.4283*

As I've just proven, these calculations should be taken lightly.



Mike


----------



## Shenook

Maybe not the right forum but I am interested in the HA1 as a headphone amp but if I wanted to connect this to my external speakers is there an amp I could buy that will allow me to connect my 2 passive speakers and include a sub?


----------



## aamefford

sonic defender said:


> Saving money isn't my main concern; however, I don't need to waste money. My main concern is as stated sound quality. There is every reason to believe that the Asgard2 as an amp may perform equally well as the amp section of the HA 1, or in my mind realistically in a blind listening test it would likely be hard to tell the amplifier section of the HA 1 from the Asgard 2. So for me the big question surrounds the DAC. Is the DAC implementation in the HA 1 noticeably better than the Gungnir? I must also consider that the Gungnir can be upgraded whereas the HA1 is a one shot deal, in 2 years we will all be talking about when the DAC section was cutting edge. In theory Schiit could provide quite a bit of enhancement for the Gungnir (whether or not the cost of upgrading in this manner would be worth it or not is another question). I don't mind spending the money through selling my Gungnir, but if the sound quality gain is minimal it begs the question is it worth the effort? That is what I hope one or several of you might answer for me (well give me your opinion I should say). Thanks.


 
 I had the bifrost Uber and an A2 sitting on top of my beta unit HA-1.  Very (and I mean very) slightly different sound signatures, with the HA-1 showing a bit more detail forward, the Schiit stack a bit more "smooth" for lack of a better word.  Sound quality was on par between the two.  I decided to sell the Schiit gear when I found out that Oppo was giving me an HA-1 as thanks for participating in the beta test (I had purchased it to replace the HA-1 when the beta was over, not expecting Oppo's generosity).  On sound quality alone, It was a tough call.  Add in the build quality, added connectivity and cool screen, and it gets to be a pretty good fight.  The Oppo has the edge in the non-sound quality issues, and you pay about $400 more for those features.  The build quality is absolutely premium with the Oppo HA-1, and is absolutely acceptable (and no better) with the Schiit gear.  If one judges bang for the buck on sound alone, the Schiit gear would likely win, unless you crave forward details.  If bang for the buck weighs build quality and connectivity, for you, the HA-1 would likely win, unless you crave a smooth presentation and cringe with forward details.  Note again, the voicing differences are so slight to me, that one would have to have a VERY STRONG feeling one way or the other regarding voicing (I tend to cringe with forward details, and I like the HA-1 voicing just fine).  Seriously, absent the other, both sound equally stunning for their prices, and both punch well above - in my opinion.  Take my opinion with a grain of salt, as the Schiit and Oppo units are near the top quality level of equipment that I have spent much time with.  I've listened further up market, but only at meets.  Also remember - I was a beta tester, and have been gifted an HA-1 retail unit.  You can bet your bottom dollar that has at least a little influence over my attempts to be unbiased. I hope this helps?


----------



## craftyhack

sonic defender said:


> Saving money isn't my main concern; however, I don't need to waste money. My main concern is as stated sound quality. There is every reason to believe that the Asgard2 as an amp may perform equally well as the amp section of the HA 1, or in my mind realistically in a blind listening test it would likely be hard to tell the amplifier section of the HA 1 from the Asgard 2. So for me the big question surrounds the DAC. Is the DAC implementation in the HA 1 noticeably better than the Gungnir? I must also consider that the Gungnir can be upgraded whereas the HA1 is a one shot deal, in 2 years we will all be talking about when the DAC section was cutting edge. In theory Schiit could provide quite a bit of enhancement for the Gungnir (whether or not the cost of upgrading in this manner would be worth it or not is another question). I don't mind spending the money through selling my Gungnir, but if the sound quality gain is minimal it begs the question is it worth the effort? That is what I hope one or several of you might answer for me (well give me your opinion I should say). Thanks.


 
 My HA-1 will be here this Friday or Sat, and I will be comparing to a Gungnir and Mjolnar combo, and Valhalla (I am pretty new to this so still figuring out SS vs. tube for which can's ).  I will be testing with Roxanne IEMs, LCD-XCs, and Senn HD650's.  Roxanne balanced cables aren't available for a few more weeks, and I still haven't ordered my HD650 balanced cable set, so really I will only be testing the XC's in a balanced config at first.
  
 For source I will mainly focus on AK240 and JRiver, everything from 44->DSD128, my ideal is a combo that doesn't expose the lower quality TOO much, yes I know that means I sacrifice transparency, I don't care, looking for what I pick to sound good .  Regarding the AK240, I will try SE, balanced, etc. outputs because I want to see how it's DAC stacks up to the others as well given the completely different design.
  
 I plan on comparing the HA-1 to the other two stack's straight up, then mixing and matching the AMP and DAC sections in all combo's possible to see what difference it makes as I continue to search for a sound similar to my Veritas 2.8's with Proceed AMP5/Aragon combo balanced from a XA5400ES, except from headphones .   BTW, the ES is going to be replaced by a 105D most likely, so I can get rid of all of my transports except my HD-DVD player... so when that comes I will do some combo reviews with the HA-1 105D stack.


----------



## x RELIC x

craftyhack said:


> My HA-1 will be here this Friday or Sat, and I will be comparing to a Gungnir and Mjolnar combo, and Valhalla (I am pretty new to this so still figuring out SS vs. tube for which can's ).  I will be testing with Roxanne IEMs, LCD-XCs, and Senn HD650's.  Roxanne balanced cables aren't available for a few more weeks, and I still haven't ordered my HD650 balanced cable set, so really I will only be testing the XC's in a balanced config at first.
> 
> For source I will mainly focus on AK240 and JRiver, everything from 44->DSD128, my ideal is a combo that doesn't expose the lower quality TOO much, yes I know that means I sacrifice transparency, I don't care, looking for what I pick to sound good .  Regarding the AK240, I will try SE, balanced, etc. outputs because I want to see how it's DAC stacks up to the others as well given the completely different design.
> 
> I plan on comparing the HA-1 to the other two stack's straight up, then mixing and matching the AMP and DAC sections in all combo's possible to see what difference it makes as I continue to search for a sound similar to my Veritas 2.8's with Proceed AMP5/Aragon combo balanced from a [COLOR=444444]XA5400ES, except from headphones .   BTW, the ES is going to be replaced by a 105D most likely, so I can get rid of all of my transports except my HD-DVD player... so when that comes I will do some combo reviews with the HA-1 105D stack.[/COLOR]




Looks like it'll be a good read. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## LajostheHun

dixter said:


> That is funny... I used to build anechoic chambers for McDonnell Douglas..
> 
> But to your other comment about SS burn in...
> 
> ...


 
 That's great, but it's hardly what "audiophiles" mean when they talking about "burn in", if anything your story illustrates how much their labor is fruitless.


----------



## olegausany

sonic defender said:


> Saving money isn't my main concern; however, I don't need to waste money. My main concern is as stated sound quality. There is every reason to believe that the Asgard2 as an amp may perform equally well as the amp section of the HA 1, or in my mind realistically in a blind listening test it would likely be hard to tell the amplifier section of the HA 1 from the Asgard 2. So for me the big question surrounds the DAC. Is the DAC implementation in the HA 1 noticeably better than the Gungnir? I must also consider that the Gungnir can be upgraded whereas the HA1 is a one shot deal, in 2 years we will all be talking about when the DAC section was cutting edge. In theory Schiit could provide quite a bit of enhancement for the Gungnir (whether or not the cost of upgrading in this manner would be worth it or not is another question). I don't mind spending the money through selling my Gungnir, but if the sound quality gain is minimal it begs the question is it worth the effort? That is what I hope one or several of you might answer for me (well give me your opinion I should say). Thanks.


 

 Here is my opinion:
 First of all HA-1 Dac/Amp combo cost 1199 while Gungnir as Dac only with USB cost 849 so you getting an amp for just 350 saving some space and no extra connections so saving some money on cables.  HA-1 uses well known ESS Sabre32 9018 chip while Gungnir uses AAKM4399 chip nobody talks about. HA-1 supports up to 24/192 over optical connections and up to 32/384 over USB. HA-1 supports DSD in native as well DoP mode while Gungnir doesn't support it at all, yes they may add it in the future but definitely not for free. How many DACs support DSD in native mode? I heard about few, but can't remember their names, but they cost way way more than HA-1. I never heard Gungnir but had an HA-1 for several days and compared it'd DAC to Matrix X-Sabre costing 1099 and using the same chip and heard no difference whatsoever. HA-1 is fully balanced setup and Gungnir as well. But Asgard 2 is single ended amp so you can't connect it to Gungnir using 3 pin XLR cables. HA-1's amp output impedance < 1 ohm while Asgard's < 2. So which setup is feature proff?


----------



## jonstatt

> We should wait for Tyll Hertsens to publish his measurements for the HA-1, but if he comes up with figures that are close to OPPO's published specs for the HA-1, then, *comparing only the power output, the Soloist is competitive with the HA-1 when using low-impedance headphones (with 1.79 Watts rms into 50-Ohm from the Soloist vs. 1.96 Watts into 50-Ohm from the HA-1), but not so competitive when using high-impedance headphones (something much less than 0.62 Watts rms into 300-Ohm with the Soloist vs. 1.43 Watts rms into 300-Ohm from the HA-1).  *


 
  
 Many thanks Mike. I appreciate that. However there is one major difference here. The HA-1 achieves 1.79 Watts RMS into 50Ohms when using a balanced XLR connection. It will be more like 450mW with a single ended connection. The Burson achieves 1.96 Watts with a single ended connection. As I move my LCD-3 between my Hi-Fi rig and my Yamaha digital piano, I think I will have to buy myself a 4 pin XLR to stereo 1/4 inch jack adapter so that I can leave the balanced cable on the headphones.....If Audeze are to be believed and 1 watt is a minimum, then the HA-1 will not provide enough output power with a single ended connection.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Makes sense if you want to stick with single-ended cables.


----------



## craftyhack

zilch0md said:


> ^ Makes sense if you want to stick with single-ended cables.


 
 Agreed, but IMHO there are more affordable options if SE is the only intended usage.  If planning to use both that makes sense to buy this swiss army knife, but perhaps it doesn't when you have mainly cans capable of balanced input where the cans even come with balanced cables OOB or you can add balanced easily.  I haven't even opened my SE cable for the XC's .  That said, I will do a separate set of impressions with the gear combos I mentioned above using SE outputs as well for the cans that have balanced cable options if anyone is actually considering running that way.  I was going to try a couple of SE cans (the Sony XB1000's and UltraSone Pro900's), but thats it.  The exception is all cans going SE into the SE only Valhalla(not a WA7 which would be more fair, but I don't have a WA7, but will take one if someone has one available for a good price or free ), where my only purpose of including a class A tube amp is to determine which combo sounds most like a decent tube amp if that is what someone is looking for to tame some of the brighter cans out there (like me).  I will make my impressions very simple to consume in this case, measuring on a tubiness sound from a scale of 1-10, vs. a plethora of adjectives that make it quite difficult to extract the information you want to know (if tubiness is that info).


----------



## Sonic Defender

olegausany said:


> Here is my opinion:
> First of all HA-1 Dac/Amp combo cost 1199 while Gungnir as Dac only with USB cost 849 so you getting an amp for just 350 saving some space and no extra connections so saving some money on cables.  HA-1 uses well known ESS Sabre32 9018 chip while Gungnir uses AAKM4399 chip nobody talks about. HA-1 supports up to 24/192 over optical connections and up to 32/384 over USB. HA-1 supports DSD in native as well DoP mode while Gungnir doesn't support it at all, yes they may add it in the future but definitely not for free. How many DACs support DSD in native mode? I heard about few, but can't remember their names, but they cost way way more than HA-1. I never heard Gungnir but had an HA-1 for several days and compared it'd DAC to Matrix X-Sabre costing 1099 and using the same chip and heard no difference whatsoever. HA-1 is fully balanced setup and Gungnir as well. But Asgard 2 is single ended amp so you can't connect it to Gungnir using 3 pin XLR cables. HA-1's amp output impedance < 1 ohm while Asgard's < 2. So which setup is feature proff?


 
  
 I don't simply buy gear because it is the buzz of conversation (although that is often a starting point for my investigation). If you actually read what many knowledgeable users say about the Gungnir it is quite respected which means the DAC chip makes the excellent implementation in the Gungnir possible. So I think your point that as a chip the DAC from Gungnir isn't discussed doesn't really factor in that much. Frankly, the analogue stage of any DAC kit is just as important as the raw chip specs. I had an Audiolab 8200CD with the same Sabre chip in it which I sold to pay for my Gungnir. I can assure you I was quite happy with the move. I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my question, but I was clear that features alone don't really matter a great deal to me and while I respect your thoughts I am unclear if you have actually heard a Gungnir or Asgard 2. Either way, you are of course welcome to share your thoughts and you do make some good points. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

aamefford said:


> I had the bifrost Uber and an A2 sitting on top of my beta unit HA-1.  Very (and I mean very) slightly different sound signatures, with the HA-1 showing a bit more detail forward, the Schiit stack a bit more "smooth" for lack of a better word.  Sound quality was on par between the two.  I decided to sell the Schiit gear when I found out that Oppo was giving me an HA-1 as thanks for participating in the beta test (I had purchased it to replace the HA-1 when the beta was over, not expecting Oppo's generosity).  On sound quality alone, It was a tough call.  Add in the build quality, added connectivity and cool screen, and it gets to be a pretty good fight.  The Oppo has the edge in the non-sound quality issues, and you pay about $400 more for those features.  The build quality is absolutely premium with the Oppo HA-1, and is absolutely acceptable (and no better) with the Schiit gear.  If one judges bang for the buck on sound alone, the Schiit gear would likely win, unless you crave forward details.  If bang for the buck weighs build quality and connectivity, for you, the HA-1 would likely win, unless you crave a smooth presentation and cringe with forward details.  Note again, the voicing differences are so slight to me, that one would have to have a VERY STRONG feeling one way or the other regarding voicing (I tend to cringe with forward details, and I like the HA-1 voicing just fine).  Seriously, absent the other, both sound equally stunning for their prices, and both punch well above - in my opinion.  Take my opinion with a grain of salt, as the Schiit and Oppo units are near the top quality level of equipment that I have spent much time with.  I've listened further up market, but only at meets.  Also remember - I was a beta tester, and have been gifted an HA-1 retail unit.  You can bet your bottom dollar that has at least a little influence over my attempts to be unbiased. I hope this helps?


 

 That is exactly the type of opinion/information I am hoping to get, thank you very much. There is still a part of me that likes the one unit solution over two units, however; I also wonder if the separation of devices sometimes yields slight sonic performance improvements? It sounds like the folks at Schiit know what they are doing. So I now have one well informed opinion on the subject and I very much welcome anybody else who has some experience with both gear kits. Bad timing as the Oppo has just been released so there aren't likely as many users of the HA1. Thanks agai aamefford, greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## craftyhack

sonic defender said:


> That is exactly the type of opinion/information I am hoping to get, thank you very much. There is still a part of me that likes the one unit solution over two units, however; I also wonder if the separation of devices sometimes yields slight sonic performance improvements? It sounds like the folks at Schiit know what they are doing. So I now have one well informed opinion on the subject and I very much welcome anybody else who has some experience with both gear kits. Bad timing as the Oppo has just been released so there aren't likely as many users of the HA1. Thanks agai aamefford, greatly appreciate your input.


 
 THe folks at Schiit DEFINITELY know what they are doing .  Mike and Jason alone are legends, not just for quality, no-compromise designs, but for creative genius, Mike Moffet invented the DAC for goodness sake .  That said, while Schiit is outstanding gear at great prices, there is still the question of user preference, which is the purpose of my getting the HA-1 and auditioning other gear as well till I get the sound I like.  If I have to deal with a higher noise floor or THD+N, so be it.
  
 On that note, I plan on disassembling the HA-1 to see if there is any possibility of modification (AKA RWAK) as I am ECE and know my way around electronics modifications, I know of one improvement already in the power delivery componentry that may make a difference.  At this price point for these features and this quality there must be some sacrifices made somewhere where making a few tweaks will still be much cheaper than going to the next level of audio gear.  I will post what I find with pics and options, perhaps reach out to folks like Vinnie at RWA to see if he is interested in upgrading my unit while he is RWAK'ing my AK240 (which will require yet another round of testing!).
  
 EDIT:  Spoke to Vinnie, I will be sending the Oppo HA-1 once I have used it a bit to see if I like it and have run it through my combo's, and then if I find any area's lacking with my go-to cans he agreed to look at it for ways to mod it to get it closer to the sound I am looking for.  Vinnie is one heck of a great guy BTW .


----------



## meetoo1

I recently purchased this amp from Oppo and noticed that it gets very, VERY hot if left on for more than a few hours.  Is this normal?  It is so hot, I think you could fry an egg on the top of it.  I'm a little concerned.


----------



## aamefford

meetoo1 said:


> I recently purchased this amp from Oppo and noticed that it gets very, VERY hot if left on for more than a few hours.  Is this normal?  It is so hot, I think you could fry an egg on the top of it.  I'm a little concerned.



Mine gets hot enough that it is uncomfortable to leave your hand over the vent for long. Fry an egg - no. Keep your burrito nice and warm - definitely. My Asgard 2 got hotter. Class a runs hot.


----------



## Hooster

shenook said:


> Maybe not the right forum but I am interested in the HA1 as a headphone amp but if I wanted to connect this to my external speakers is there an amp I could buy that will allow me to connect my 2 passive speakers and include a sub?


 
  
 Yes, it will work with any power amp you like. Dunno about the sub...


----------



## meetoo1

aamefford said:


> Mine gets hot enough that it is uncomfortable to leave your hand over the vent for long. Fry an egg - no. Keep your burrito nice and warm - definitely. My Asgard 2 got hotter. Class a runs hot.


 
 So I should not be concerned?  It is so hot that I can only touch the top for 1-2 seconds... anything more is too painful.  I don't have a thermometer but would bet the top surface is over 120 degrees.  This is normal?


----------



## craftyhack

hooster said:


> Yes, it will work with any power amp you like. Dunno about the sub...


 
 Depends on the sub inputs and outputs.  Some subs are designed to introduce to a system with no sub output (they have RCA in's and out's and/or amped ins/outs, where the sub crossover feeds low freq to sub (usually adjustable) and can pass the signal back to mains(crossed over or full freq, also sometimes adjustable).  Definitely can be used as DAC to external amp, that is on my list to pick up an Aragon 8008BB to put this into to feed some Veritas 2.8s, will be a beautiful thing I think, what a bargain for a preamp/DAC combo of this caliber with these features to drive a 2 channel setup!  And the home theater bypass mode makes it even sweeter, as you can have both a great 2 ch setup and surround setup with the same gear that is easily controlled in both configs.  That was a great idea by whoever.


----------



## Stereolab42

aamefford said:


> Mine gets hot enough that it is uncomfortable to leave your hand over the vent for long. Fry an egg - no. Keep your burrito nice and warm - definitely. My Asgard 2 got hotter. Class a runs hot.


 
  
 I measured my HA-1 with a Fluke... after running for a while, the area around the grill is from 100-110 and on the grill is from 110-120. This is in a room between 65-75 degrees. Not really worrying to me, except I need to strategically put objects on top of it to prevent cats from getting comfy. I can leave my hand on it all day for sure. If you live in Houston without A/C, though, (are there such people?), I would suggest either moving or buying a different amp...


----------



## Smarty-pants

If you live in a warm climate and do not have a temp controlled room, any class-A amps are going to get very hot.
You need to keep your room under 75 degrees, otherwise it is going to get hot.
You also need to make sure that unit has plenty of ventilation around it, and no shelves near the top of the unit,
and no other warm/hot electronics below it as well.
All of those things are going to make the amp even warmer than it already is.


----------



## aamefford

stereolab42 said:


> I measured my HA-1 with a Fluke... after running for a while, the area around the grill is from 100-110 and on the grill is from 110-120. This is in a room between 65-75 degrees. Not really worrying to me, except I need to strategically put objects on top of it to prevent cats from getting comfy. I can leave my hand on it all day for sure. If you live in Houston without A/C, though, (are there such people?), I would suggest either moving or buying a different amp...



Sounds about the temp. range for mine as well.


----------



## ghibliss

Has anyone compared the Oppo tothe Mytek Digital which lists at $1500.00?  Mytek uses the same ESS Sabre DAC and offers a number of neat features.


----------



## elrod-tom

Just took delivery of mine yesterday...had limited listening so far (at the office with AKG K550's single-ended), but I'm impressed.  More later...


----------



## x RELIC x

So many impressions on the horizon.


----------



## craftyhack

ghibliss said:


> Has anyone compared the Oppo tothe Mytek Digital which lists at $1500.00?  Mytek uses the same ESS Sabre DAC and offers a number of neat features.


 
 Indeed the Mytek is a great looking swiss army knife as well, I think between the two (not including any sound differences) it comes down to preferences of the buyer.  Do they want IEEE1394 input (which is awesome idea BTW, HA-1 doesn't have that), do they need 4 pin balanced out (Mytek doesn't have that), do they want a remote (Mytek doesn't have that), which asthetic and level of build quality do they prefer (HA-1 wins that one I think, although I dig the "industrial look" of the Mytek), do they want Bluetooth, etc., etc.  Then there is also the $400 price difference which is a pretty big gap and one of the biggest draws to the Oppo for many, how little you spend relative to what you get.  Once you start spending $1600 then you get to another level of options.  Since they are both 9018, the sound sigs could be similar, I don't know that one, and that would indeed be an interesting comparison, but thank goodness in my case I wanted the features unique to the HA-1, and the $400 makes a difference to me as I will be giving that money to Vinnie at RWA for my AK240 at a minimum (maybe more if there is anything in the Oppo that will improve it affordably, or add an input/output feature I need that I haven't thought of, like firewire .
  
 This is probably the biggest con to buying devices like this vs. separates, less flexibility, so you should make sure that the swiss army knife you choose has all of the blades you need/want, because that is what you are gonna get.  The corollary to that is that integrated components are often cheaper due to economies of scale of production, so it may make sense to buy one of these and then add a seperate component to replace one stage.  A very common example of this is in the world of receivers, where you could spend $2-3K on a TOL receiver with balanced pre-outs that was %95 percent as good in the pre-amp/processing department as a $10K pre/pro, and probably had more features to boot where most pre/pros typically didn't have as many bells and whistles (like mp3 decoding, etc.).  You could then add an excellent amp and come out WAY ahead on budget.
  
 I don't think that we are there yet in the head-fi world as you don't see a proliferation of integrated units (once you see some in Best Buy, we are there!), but Oppo may be one of the companies that help to get us there, as if their product sells well enough, I expect other makers(Sony, Pioneer, Denon, etc.) with integrated units of high quality yet much more affordable than their previous attempts.
  
 Back on topic, FedEX dropped off my HA-1 10 min ago, I will post my unboxing impressions and pics to the thread in a bit.


----------



## craftyhack

x relic x said:


> So many impressions on the horizon.


 
 I will have to apologize in advance for the fact that my impressions will take time as I have several other things going on at the moment, but OTOH hopefully the wait will be worth it when it comes to content (words and pics/vids) given as a part time writer I can be prolific with words, I just hope those words are all valuable vs. WOT's .
  
 I used to be a mod/blogger for digitaltheaterforums.com back in the late 90's, but once we crossed the threshold as the number 2 forum behind AVS the owner sold out the dang domain and content out from under us with no warning so we lost all of the work we had done and the knowledge collected there (yes I am still bitter, I literrally lost 1000's of hours of work not to mention the reference material posted by industry greats).  Hopefully my skills have not diminished with time...
  
 Also, depending on the outcome of my sending my HA-1 and AK240 to Vinnie at RWA, I may have to do and entirely separate set of impressions, and given he will have it probably six weeks, I am looking at a few months of duration to do this :O.
  
 EDIT:  I just added the HA-1 to the Head-Fi gear pages for folks to post reviews there as well...


----------



## ghibliss

The Mytek does provide professional 3 pin XLR output, has Philips RC-5 remote control capability so it may be used with virtually any universal remote available. That being said the piece is now  bundled with an aluminum remote control as well as Firewire 400/800 USB, RCA cables.  The Mytek does not have a 4 pin headphone jack however I do not see that as a major drawback.  The Oppo does support Bluetooth, again i would likely never use this feature since all of my music is on a server which would be connected to this device.  The Mytek uses the same ESS Sabre 9018 DAC and in the professional version you get the ability to connect a DSD device directly to the DAC which is not available on the Oppo.  I have over 500 DSD audio titles in my collection currently so the DSD is a major selling point.  
  
 The Oppo has a very nice user interface however the sound is what is most important to all of us in the end.  What I am interested in learning is if anyone has performed a comparison between these products so that one can make an informed purchasing decision as to which one sounds best.  The $400.00 difference is certainly a point which many may consider significant however if the sound quality is better this is a small amount to pay for that performance.  Looks alone are not enough to sway my purchasing decision. 
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> Indeed the Mytek is a great looking swiss army knife as well, I think between the two (not including any sound differences) it comes down to preferences of the buyer.  Do they want IEEE1394 input (which is awesome idea BTW, HA-1 doesn't have that), do they need 4 pin balanced out (Mytek doesn't have that), do they want a remote (Mytek doesn't have that), which asthetic and level of build quality do they prefer (HA-1 wins that one I think, although I dig the "industrial look" of the Mytek), do they want Bluetooth, etc., etc.  Then there is also the $400 price difference which is a pretty big gap and one of the biggest draws to the Oppo for many, how little you spend relative to what you get.  Once you start spending $1600 then you get to another level of options.  Since they are both 9018, the sound sigs could be similar, I don't know that one, and that would indeed be an interesting comparison, but thank goodness in my case I wanted the features unique to the HA-1, and the $400 makes a difference to me as I will be giving that money to Vinnie at RWA for my AK240 at a minimum (maybe more if there is anything in the Oppo that will improve it affordably, or add an input/output feature I need that I haven't thought of, like firewire .
> 
> This is probably the biggest con to buying devices like this vs. separates, less flexibility, so you should make sure that the swiss army knife you choose has all of the blades you need/want, because that is what you are gonna get.  The corollary to that is that integrated components are often cheaper due to economies of scale of production, so it may make sense to buy one of these and then add a seperate component to replace one stage.  A very common example of this is in the world of receivers, where you could spend $2-3K on a TOL receiver with balanced pre-outs that was %95 percent as good in the pre-amp/processing department as a $10K pre/pro, and probably had more features to boot where most pre/pros typically didn't have as many bells and whistles (like mp3 decoding, etc.).  You could then add an excellent amp and come out WAY ahead on budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## olegausany

ghibliss said:


> The Mytek does provide professional 3 pin XLR output, has Philips RC-5 remote control capability so it may be used with virtually any universal remote available. That being said the piece is now  bundled with an aluminum remote control as well as Firewire 400/800 USB, RCA cables.  The Mytek does not have a 4 pin headphone jack however I do not see that as a major drawback.  The Oppo does support Bluetooth, again i would likely never use this feature since all of my music is on a server which would be connected to this device.  The Mytek uses the same ESS Sabre 9018 DAC and in the professional version you get the ability to connect a DSD device directly to the DAC which is not available on the Oppo.  I have over 500 DSD audio titles in my collection currently so the DSD is a major selling point.
> 
> The Oppo has a very nice user interface however the sound is what is most important to all of us in the end.  What I am interested in learning is if anyone has performed a comparison between these products so that one can make an informed purchasing decision as to which one sounds best.  The $400.00 difference is certainly a point which many may consider significant however if the sound quality is better this is a small amount to pay for that performance.  Looks alone are not enough to sway my purchasing decision.
> Quote:
> ...



What do you mean by connectcting DSD device directly to the DAC?


----------



## olegausany

Just checked Mytek website and can't understand what they mean by saying DSD driver for Windows, DSD "DoP over USB" for other player software? It's clear they support DoP but what about native mode which HA-1 supports. Yes they have some high grade capacitors and clock capabilities which makes it very interesting unit but i would rather balanced headphones amp section instead of FireWire


----------



## Pier Paolo

34 pages and no really helpful description of sound quality compared to mayor amps. Very strange. Maybe the soud quality is not on par with the features.


----------



## Maxx134

pier paolo said:


> 34 pages and no really helpful description of sound quality compared to mayor amps. Very strange. Maybe the soud quality is not on par with the features.



You Hit The Nail On The Head. .
The schiit and Mytek are way better than this oppo. 

OR
 .. ... ..

Think about this...

The oppo sold out the first batch..
Does anyone know how many sold total so far..??

Far too many..

Nobody talking. .

Just two or three here.

Hmmm. VERY fishy..

Something is up.
Something shocking. 
Something dumbfounding.
Something jaw dropping. 
Something wonderful. .
"HAL" thinks so.. ("HAL"="HA-1")

Buy one.
TheN join the quiet masses..


----------



## ghibliss

You can connect for example a Tascam DV-RA1000HD recorder which provides the user with:

(2) SDIF 3/DSD RAW outputs on BNC jacks
SDIF-3 DSD input and output for external conversion and processing of DSD audio
  
 http://tascam.com/product/dv-ra1000hd/specifications/


----------



## aamefford

Sheesh. The HA-1 is not world changing or life changing. It is pretty darned good though. So is a lot of other stuff. Oppo amp section is pretty much indescernable from the Schiit Asgard 2 and the Burson Soloist to my midfi ears. I rate all 3 as good solid state amps. The DAC section is very, very, very slightly more detail forward than the Uberfrost or the NF-DAC I had on hand. Both of those are good dacs. 

Lots of good stuff out there. Including the Oppo. If you need a great all in one box solution with killer build, great sound, great connectivity, you get a good value for the price. If you just want to read that it's a giant killer or that it sucks, with a couple thousand words of beating around the bush thrown in, wait for the "reviews". 

Sorry, cranky today...


----------



## ghibliss

You need to install the USB driver when using the USB 2.0 input as the product is delivered and setup for USB 1.1 out of the box. Firewire is also acknowledged as being a better path than USB for providing less noise artifacts.  As far as balanced headphone output being significantly better than single ended all you gain is 3 db of volume so what is the big deal about this?


----------



## ghibliss

As far as sound quality is concerned I know of several major recording studios using the Mytek and a number of friends that have them connected to music servers in high end systems that rave about the performance.  I am not knocking the Oppo as I have not auditioned it however until someone does a professional review documenting the output with oscilloscope waveforms of the product I would not be inclined to make a purchase of this product.  The price is great and the features are certainly good as well.  These two items do not necessarily make a great sounding product !  I will wait until the verdict is in to see how this product really operates according to the test data.


----------



## bbfoto

pier paolo said:


> 34 pages and no really helpful description of sound quality compared to mayor amps. Very strange. Maybe the soud quality is not on par with the features.




Pier Paolo, the problem is that any description of "sound quality" is COMPLETELY subjective. I could write the most eloquent, adjective-heavy review either all-praising or condemning the HA-1, but it will not matter one bit until YOU listen to it with YOUR sources and YOUR Headphones, IEMs, or other stereo components. 

Obviously, if something is terribly wrong with the unit technically, such as obvious noise, pops, hiss, distortion, harshness, etc, you will be sure that A LOT of people would post that information. So far, I haven't seen any comments to this effect, or anyone stating outright that it is "bad" in any way, or "doesn't live up to its price point", etc.

It's an amazing piece of kit (and yes, especially for its price). Don't forget all of the things this unit is capable of (quite amazing really), all while using top-notch, hi-end components. There will always be standalone units that might, or might not, perform any single function better. Most likely, better standalone units that when combined offer better performance will be significantly more expensive.

I think that you'll just have to bite the bullet and try one for yourself. If you find that the Sound Quality (or anything else) does not live up to your expectations, you can simply return it to OPPO within 30-days. They have a 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed Return Policy here: 
http://www.oppodigital.com/Support_Store.aspx

And beyond that, I'm sure that these units will hold their resale value quite well on the used market. But for some reason I doubt that you will be seeing many there. 

In addition, OPPO's other products are very well known and proven over time to be very high-quality devices with exceptional value. I would think there is little risk in giving the HA-1 a try, though I realize international customers may be a bit hesitant.


----------



## craftyhack

ghibliss said:


> As far as sound quality is concerned I know of several major recording studios using the Mytek and a number of friends that have them connected to music servers in high end systems that rave about the performance.  I am not knocking the Oppo as I have not auditioned it however until someone does a professional review documenting the output with oscilloscope waveforms of the product I would not be inclined to make a purchase of this product.  The price is great and the features are certainly good as well.  These two items do not necessarily make a great sounding product !  I will wait until the verdict is in to see how this product really operates according to the test data.


 
 Sorry, I was not knocking the Mytek at all, rather stating that the products have different feature sets so the choice between one or the other depends on each person, what features they want, and their budget.  I won't be able to include the Mytek in my reviews as I don't have one, I missed the remote option on Moons website, sorry about that.  4 pin is important for me because that is how all of my cans are or will be terminated, and do not want to have to spend several hundred more on adapters/alternate cables, 4 pin seems more the standard as most high end cans come with that cable vs. L/R 3 pin XLR cables.  Plus I want my headphone connections on the front because I put my stuff in a cabinet, but that is me.  You are right regarding the price $400 may be a lot to some, may be nothing to others, it is a big deal for me given so little $ to spend relative to all of the options out there .  Regarding wave forms, here you go:  http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-review/page-4-on-the-bench.html , unless you were looking for some other data.
  
 And to your main point, yep, it is all about the sound, and everyone's tastes, gear, etc. are different, so the reviews are only a pretty small datapoint anyway unless EVERYONE says it totally stinks .


----------



## elvergun

maxx134 said:


> You Hit The Nail On The Head. .
> The schiit and Mytek are way better than this oppo.
> 
> OR
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL.   Did you forget to take your meds today.


----------



## elvergun

bbfoto said:


> Pier Paolo, the problem is that any description of "sound quality" is COMPLETELY subjective. I could write the most eloquent, adjective-heavy review either all-praising or condemning the HA-1, but it will not matter one bit until YOU listen to it with YOUR sources and YOUR Headphones, IEMs, or other stereo components.


 
  
  
 Well, then...with this statement you just negated the very reason for Head-Fi to exist.
  
 Lets all pack up our stuff and go home.  Jude, time to close up shop!!!


----------



## bbfoto

@craftyhack, thanks for posting the link to the measurements. I knew that I had seen them somewhere but could not remember where. Cheers!


----------



## achristilaw

Mytek doesn't do as well in head to heads.....


----------



## bbfoto

elvergun said:


> Well, then...with this statement you just negated the very reason for Head-Fi to exist.
> 
> Lets all pack up our stuff and go home.  Jude, time to close up shop!!!




Pretty much.  I'm much more interested in objective data when it comes to audio gear. This place is filled with thousands of threads that just go back-and-forth (forever), and end up nowhere, LOL. But it's fun to peruse, and gives us something to spend our time and money on, so...


----------



## olegausany

ghibliss said:


> You can connect for example a Tascam DV-RA1000HD recorder which provides the user with:
> 
> (2) SDIF 3/DSD RAW outputs on BNC jacks
> SDIF-3 DSD input and output for external conversion and processing of DSD audio
> ...



Thanks for info never heard about it since it mostly used by professional studios


----------



## olegausany

I think Mytek is very interesting product but as it often happens in high end world has features most users will never use and this creates too high price . Also it's not clear if it supports native DSD. Also would be very interesting to know how good it's headphones amp section is


----------



## keanex

I don't know what people expect people to say about the amp. It's transparent and powerful. I believe that anyone commenting on the sound of it is really stretching things and I'd love to see them ABX it from another transparent SS amp. 
  
 You want to know how the HA-1 sounds? Look at the quality of your recording and the signature of your headphones.


----------



## olegausany

keanex said:


> I don't know what people expect people to say about the amp. It's transparent and powerful. I believe that anyone commenting on the sound of it is really stretching things and I'd love to see them ABX it from another transparent SS amp.
> 
> You want to know how the HA-1 sounds? Look at the quality of your recording and the signature of your headphones.



+1


----------



## Pier Paolo

elvergun said:


> Well, then...with this statement you just negated the very reason for Head-Fi to exist.
> 
> Lets all pack up our stuff and go home.  Jude, time to close up shop!!!




+1


----------



## bbfoto

keanex said:


> I don't know what people expect people to say about the amp. It's transparent and powerful. I believe that anyone commenting on the sound of it is really stretching things and I'd love to see them ABX it from another transparent SS amp.
> 
> You want to know how the HA-1 sounds? Look at the quality of your recording and the signature of your headphones.




+2, Well said.


----------



## jonstatt

bbfoto said:


> +2, Well said.


 

  Well said but totally untrue! So we are saying that all reasonably built SS amplifiers will sound exactly the same?
  
 I have my Burson Soloist sitting here next to my Oppo HA-1, volume matched, receiving the same signal, and they do NOT sound the same with the Audeze LCD-3. I mean it's not looking for more subjective details like soundstage, or "feeling like you are there"....they are simply not the same tone! The HA-1 is darker sounding with the LCD-3...a little less crisp in the treble which has the obvious effect of making it seem like the bass is more pushed.
  
 I am not saying which is better or worse, good or bad yet. I will give a considered opinion after evaluating for some time. But I really had to post to say how strongly I disagreed with some of what is being said in this thread!
  
 By the way, anyone buying this or thinking of buying this, please check and note the depth of this unit. It is very deep and much larger than you would ever imagine a headphone amplifier to be (or at least it was a shock for me after the Burson Soloist which is tiny in comparison)


----------



## Pier Paolo

jonstatt said:


> Well said but totally untrue! So we are saying that all reasonably built SS amplifiers will sound exactly the same?
> 
> I have my Burson Soloist sitting here next to my Oppo HA-1, volume matched, receiving the same signal, and they do NOT sound the same with the Audeze LCD-3. I mean it's not looking for more subjective details like soundstage, or "feeling like you are there"....they are simply not the same tone! The HA-1 is darker sounding with the LCD-3...a little less crisp in the treble which has the obvious effect of making it seem like the bass is more pushed.
> 
> ...




Thanks God! 

THIS post is helpful.

Is your audeze fazored or not?


----------



## olegausany

jonstatt said:


> bbfoto said:
> 
> 
> > +2, Well said.
> ...



Give it minimum 20 hours of burning in before making any opinions


----------



## ogodei

sonic defender said:


> ... I wonder how the DAC in the Oppo compares to the Gungnir? I wouldn't really expect much difference, but if anybody has had the opportunity to compare both DACs that would be great. ...


 
  
 I have both units. Tested the Gungnir balanced into an audio-gd master 8 v. the HA1,  both fed by USB2, both fed into HD800 SE, OPPO PM1 balanced, or HE 560 balanced cans.  I did not test the OPP DAC into an external amp because I don't think I would every use it that way.
  
 After several days of casual listening I am unable to find any significant differences.  The HD800 and PM1 sounded identical in every aspect, except when I drove the amps up to to ear-bleed levels.  On the 560, the Gungnir\audio gd combo tamed some of the treble spikes slightly better, but only slightly.   Don't know if that was the amps or dac though.  If you put me blindfolded in front of the systems I couldn't tell which was playing.  Sacrilege, I know.
  


olegausany said:


> ... HA-1 supports DSD in native as well DoP mode while Gungnir doesn't support it at all, yes they may add it in the future but definitely not for free. How many DACs support DSD in native mode? I heard about few, but can't remember their names, but they cost way way more than HA-1. ...


 
  
 The lack of DSD I did notice.  I have enough DSD tracks that it became annoying to when switching between the units, and Schiits answer so far is the un-balanced Loki unit, so the HA1 wins there.
  
 As far as other native mode DSD playback units, the Mytek Stereo192-DSD, Yulong DA8, and Benchmark HGC DAC2 are all balanced and out there, the first two at comparable price points.  More units are supporting DSD every day.


----------



## olegausany

ogodei said:


> sonic defender said:
> 
> 
> > ... I wonder how the DAC in the Oppo compares to the Gungnir? I wouldn't really expect much difference, but if anybody has had the opportunity to compare both DACs that would be great. ...
> ...



From Mytek website is not clear if it support native DSD but if you are sure it does it makes it more interesting and tempting but the problem is that as well as with other units you mentioned you have to pay extra $400 or more and often for features you will never use


----------



## sbgunn

I'm very new to this hobby compared to many here so this isn't going to be a groundbreaking review or anything but here goes:

I wanted the HA-1 because its a jack of all trades, has a remote, and its fully balanced. I have active monitors, a pair of HD800 and quite a few digital sources I wanted to connect in one room. Right now I have everything connected and it sounds great.

More specifically as it relates to use with headphones - its great for me. My old setup was HD650s with the O2/ODAC combo. I upgraded my headphones 3 weeks ago to the hd800 and I started looking for amps around that time to pair with them - I was almost sure I was going to get a violectric stack but I wanted to go balanced and getting something that I could use as a preamp was becoming a priority. I decided on the HA-1 due to some early feedback and because Opps return policy is generous.

While I was waiting for the HA-1 to arrive I used my new HD800s with the O2. The first day with the HA-1 I noticed the DAC is much more detailed than the ODAC. I feel like I'm finally getting the full benefit of having such resolving headphones. I wasn't expecting this much of a difference honestly. As for the amp, it seems transparent to my ears but I have limited experience with different amps. Vocals sound more natural and the sound is "smoother" (for lack of a better word) than what I was getting from the O2. Its powerful enough to drive the hd800s to comfortable listening volumes single ended on normal gain. I'm waiting for my balanced cable to arrive now.

Overall its a huge upgrade from my previous setup sound quality wise and I'm also taking full advantage of the many inputs and outputs. Its exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ogodei said:


> I have both units. Tested the Gungnir balanced into an audio-gd master 8 v. the HA1,  both fed by USB2, both fed into HD800 SE, OPPO PM1 balanced, or HE 560 balanced cans.  I did not test the OPP DAC into an external amp because I don't think I would every use it that way.
> 
> After several days of casual listening I am unable to find any significant differences.  The HD800 and PM1 sounded identical in every aspect, except when I drove the amps up to to ear-bleed levels.  On the 560, the Gungnir\audio gd combo tamed some of the treble spikes slightly better, but only slightly.   Don't know if that was the amps or dac though.  If you put me blindfolded in front of the systems I couldn't tell which was playing.  Sacrilege, I know.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the concrete and useful feedback. I ended up simply ordering an Asgard 2 last night to pair with my Gungnir. As I mentioned I did have the Audiolab CD 8200 with the same Sabre chip in it and it was gorgeous, however there was a slight tilting toward the higher frequencies (at least to my ears). I found the Gungnir to have tons of detail, but it somehow felt more relaxed and quite musical. Last night I was just sitting back listening to some really well engineered and written electronica and the Gungnir was stunning.
  
 For what it is worth if I did not have the Gungnir without hesitating I would invest in the Oppo as it sounds like a well featured and implemented piece of gear. Very sexy looking unit as well. My brother has an Oppo player and it is fantastic; I always enjoy going to his place and listening to what the Oppo does. I will be keeping up on Oppo as in about a year I will be looking into trying a new sound signature in all likelihood. Cheers.


----------



## ogodei

maxx134 said:


> You Hit The Nail On The Head. .
> The schiit and Mytek are way better than this oppo.


 
  
 I am presuming from the context of this remark that it is sarcasms. In any case, I own the Mytek, the Gungnir, and the HA-1.  The Mytek and Gungnir are not "way better", imho.
  


ghibliss said:


> Firewire is also acknowledged as being a better path than USB for providing less noise artifacts.


 
  
 On the Mytek, when it came out and we were going through several driver revisions there were differing opinions as to whether the firewire was 'better'.  I used it because of those claims but I never found it to be different than the USB2 interface, presumably because the Mytek's clock seems to deal with any artifacts and timing issues very well.  Anyways, for some reason the firewire input developed a "tick" when using it and after working with Mytek support for a while to try various drivers (one of which did fix the issue), the support guy expressed surprise that people on the boards thought the firewire input was 'better'.
  
 Anyway, point is that I would not buy a device that had firewire input based only on that fact.  The USB2 inputs on devices are probably just as good or bad based on the design of the device itself.
   


achristilaw said:


> Mytek doesn't do as well in head to heads.....


 

  
 According to purrin & crew, yes,
  


olegausany said:


> I think Mytek is very interesting product but as it often happens in high end world has features most users will never use and this creates too high price . Also it's not clear if it supports native DSD. Also would be very interesting to know how good it's headphones amp section is


 
  
 Mytek supports native, ASIO, DSD64 playback in Windows.  HA 1 supports native, ASIO, DSD256 playback.  The quality difference between DSD64 and DSD256 is 1) very questionable at best, and 2) irrelevant because there few if and DSD256 files available out there.  I am planning a DSD shoot out between the two and an unbalanced Loki unit but in casual listening I have detected no difference in playback.
  
 The Mytek was my primary DAC and AMP for several months and the amp is very respectable at reasonable listening levels.  As a stand alone unit, it trumps the HA1 for size and form factor; the HA one is really deep at 13 inches and takes up a massive amount of my desk space.  The HA1 has a big screen on the front and more convenience features (IPhone Mobile Audio & charger; Bluetooth Audio; 12 v Trigger in and out, remote control) but I don't need any of those.  Build quality and finish go slightly to the OPPO, as the Mytek has pro-gear roots. The OPPO has a balanced headphone jack, so that could be the tie breaker if you use it as a stand-alone unit.
  
 However, I don't use the Mytek stand alone anymore, I use it to feed other amps. For that purpose it beats the HA1 for me, primarily because of the unit size (fits in better in my setup) and because I don't want to "waste" the HA1 amp section, which is really good.  I already have several other DACs, I don't need another one this large.


----------



## JML

I just want to point out that Firewire ports are no longer included on new Macs, so regardless of the superiority of Firewire over USB 1.1 and 2.0, it would be misguided to make Firewire the basis for any purchase (other than for legacy purposes).  Current Macs have only Thunderbolt2 and USB 3.0 ports.  You can, however, get adapters and some dock-like peripherals will allow connection of Firewire cables.


----------



## ogodei

olegausany said:


> From Mytek website is not clear if it support native DSD but if you are sure it does it makes it more interesting and tempting but the problem is that as well as with other units you mentioned you have to pay extra $400 or more and often for features you will never use


 
  
 Yeah, see my previous post as well: Mytek supports native, ASIO, DSD64 playback in Windows.  HA 1 supports native, ASIO, DSD256 playback.   Agreed on the $ difference.
  


sbgunn said:


> I wanted the HA-1 because its a jack of all trades, has a remote, and its fully balanced. I have active monitors, a pair of HD800 and quite a few digital sources I wanted to connect in one room. Right now I have everything connected and it sounds great.


 
  
 Exactly.  If I was looking for a fully stand-alone system this would be a great performer and a great value.  I don't think you are missing much from a lot of the higher tier equipment.  And using active monitors is a perfect way to get extra value out of this unit.
 And welcome to head-fi, by the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


sonic defender said:


> ... I found the Gungnir to have tons of detail, but it somehow felt more relaxed and quite musical. Last night I was just sitting back listening to some really well engineered and written electronica and the Gungnir was stunning.
> 
> For what it is worth if I did not have the Gungnir without hesitating I would invest in the Oppo as it sounds like a well featured and implemented piece of gear. ...


 
  
 I agree with all of this. The Gungnir is newer to me, I'm still kind of in transition over to it full time from my Mytek, and I do notice a difference (good) that I cant quite define yet.  I will be forwarding the oppo to a friend of mine who doesn't have any audio equipment right now because it will do so well as a stand alone unit.


----------



## olegausany

ogodei said:


> maxx134 said:
> 
> 
> > You Hit The Nail On The Head. .
> ...



Thanks for info but can you please compare HA-1 amp and Mytek amp driving HD800 using Mytek dac with USB. Also do you know if allows return with money back guarantee?


----------



## Cian

I'm currently trying to find a nice counterpart to my Fostex th-900s and this device has piqued my interest. Other contenders for me include the Yulong da8 which is supposedly a great machine, or getting it's little brother the d200 along with a standalone amp ala a Violectric v200 or Burson Soloist. That's another interesting question if this oppo can stand up to a separate dac and amp.

Of course comparisons between these amps would be very helpful to members on the forum but it seems taboo for this thread for some reason...only joking of course bit does seem strange. Could be that not enough people have this device yet or for some other reason but other amps have been described and critiqued in their own/other threads but not this as yet. Lastly it has been said that the balanced headphone out has a lot more power than the single ended.My question is does the oppo have enough juice through the single ended if I want death by volume in respect to my Th900s.


----------



## giedrys

Anyone's using Oppo with  HE-560? Impressions?


----------



## Shenook

cian said:


> I'm currently trying to find a nice counterpart to my Fostex th-900s and this device has piqued my interest. Other contenders for me include the Yulong da8 which is supposedly a great machine, or getting it's little brother the d200 along with a standalone amp ala a Violectric v200 or Burson Soloist. That's another interesting question if this oppo can stand up to a separate dac and amp.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course comparisons between these amps would be very helpful to members on the forum but it seems taboo for this thread for some reason...only joking of course bit does seem strange. Could be that not enough people have this device yet or for some other reason but other amps have been described and critiqued in their own/other threads but not this as yet. Lastly it has been said that the balanced headphone out has a lot more power than the single ended.My question is does the oppo have enough juice through the single ended if I want death by volume in respect to my Th900s.



 


I am in the same boat. Using a receiver to power my th-900 temporarily and x5 on the go around the house. The long cord is a bit annoying though, I loop it on my belt. I read a mid range comparison thread here and it seems most of the $500-2000 davs sound nearly identical with a few exceptions. I am eyeing the mytek, nad 51, oppo ha1 and benchmark dac 2. Keep in mind the Nad 51 is DAC only and you need an external amp. The Mytek is more clinical in sound it seems, very neutral but if paired with some tubes it's might be a great option. The DAC 2 has the closest options and features that the oppo has minus the apple thing and it will likely have the best resale value if you upgrade.

I am leaning toward oppo for now cause the th-900 does not need much to drive em. Balanced always has more output but from what I read a balanced th-900 has no effect on them cause they can be driven by mid range amps pretty easily.. So ultimately you don't need hat with th-900's. I plan to augment whatever I buy with a separate amp later. I might choose maybe woo audio wa22 or a cavalli amp to have extra power and different sound. Plus then I can increase my stable of headphones and get some hard to drive open cans. 

I am only a bit concerned with the oppo ha1 heat output. I am really considering paying 800 more for less heat (ala Benchmark DAC2). I don't care for the apple support oppo put in while ignoring android and windows control. I would like to know what you end up with. Oppo has a great blue ray player so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt in regards to reliability.

One last thing...

Oppo = chinese designed and made product, oppo digital is in mountain view CA but ultimately is a chinese company from my understanding. Olegaunsany said oppo digital has nothing to do with the chinese company. Interesting....
Benchmark = Engineered and manufactured in the united states.

My only issue with going benchmark is price is a bit high. If they were slightly cheaper I would hands down go with the benchmark DAC2 HGC (I want the analog option on that model)


----------



## olegausany

shenook said:


> cian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently trying to find a nice counterpart to my Fostex th-900s and this device has piqued my interest. Other contenders for me include the Yulong da8 which is supposedly a great machine, or getting it's little brother the d200 along with a standalone amp ala a Violectric v200 or Burson Soloist. That's another interesting question if this oppo can stand up to a separate dac and amp.
> ...



Oppo Digital rep said here that they have nothing to do with Oppo in China


----------



## Shenook

olegausany said:


> Oppo Digital rep said here that they have nothing to do with Oppo in China


 

 Interesting, I added that to my post with your name associated to that comment.  Not sure how that is possible but I will look into it.  That might sway me to oppo a bit then.
  
 I found this from 2006
Oppo Digital is the recently started North American "branch" or "offspring" of BBK Electronics, a large Chinese consumer electronics company.
  
 and this on wikipedia
  
 OPPO Digital Inc., is a completely independent operation that has licensed the Oppo brand name. They are based in Mountain View, California United States. It is known for its universal upconverting DVD and Blu-ray Disc players.
 OPPO Digital Inc. was founded in California in 2004.[2] Their first product was the OPPO OPDV971H Up-Converting Universal DVD Player.[3]
  
 Color me officially interested.  Now to truly compare the Benchmark DAC 2 and Oppo HA1 now....


----------



## olegausany

But if i'm not mistaken Benchmark Dac 2 cost 800 more. But does the difference worth it?


----------



## ogodei

cian said:


> My question is does the oppo have enough juice through the single ended if I want death by volume in respect to my Th900s.


 
  
 Oppo takes the Th900s up to earbleed levels very easily with the gain set to high.
  
  


shenook said:


> I am eyeing the mytek, nad 51, oppo ha1 and benchmark dac 2. ... The Mytek is more clinical in sound it seems, very neutral but if paired with some tubes it's might be a great option.





> I am leaning toward oppo for now cause the th-900 does not need much to drive em. Balanced always has more output but from what I read a balanced th-900 has no effect on them cause they can be driven by mid range amps pretty easily.. So ultimately you don't need hat with th-900's.
> 
> I am only a bit concerned with the oppo ha1 heat output.


 
   
 Either the Mytek of the Oppo will drive the Th900s equally well.  You would not need a separate amp with either of the units.  Again displaying my ignorance or bad hearing or whatever, i have always been impressed with the SE output on the Mytek for lower impedance phones.  For the The Th900s, I could go with either amp and be happy.
  
 I am one of the people that mentioned the heat from the unit earlier in the thread. It has never been a real concern to me, I think it was more a factor that I had been running the unit for a few days straight and the ambient temp in the room was in the 80's at the time.  It gets warm but no more than my other amps: the Mytek for instance can run even hotter if I drive the amp for a while.
  
 Quote:


giedrys said:


> Anyone's using Oppo with  HE-560? Impressions?


 
  
 All the HE-560s in the wild right now are pre-production as they are redesigning the cans.   Given that, I'd recommend a balanced cable and the High Gain setting on the HA1 to get the moar power you want for these cans.  At high volumes the dynamic range of the cans with the HA1 is somewhat limited compared to my audio-gd, but in the case of these cans that may be a good thing.
  
 Edited for gammer.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Thank you for the link, l saw and lost it. Did someone compare the HA-1 with a Model lynx hilo on a HD800? Technically, frequency response appears to have larger bandwidth and better "flatness" on the lynx hilo. I am aware of the higher price of model hilo. Also I do believe that model hilo has less distortion. Am I comparing lemon and orange? How does hilo sound in comparison?


----------



## Shenook

olegausany said:


> But if i'm not mistaken Benchmark Dac 2 cost 800 more. But does the difference worth it?



 


yes good point but if it's an endgame dac for me then maybe with it. I wish I could hear both with th-900 and sennheisser hd800.

I also want to run 2.1 speakers one in a while but not sure the best unit to do this. I have some kef bookshelves amf hope I can use em as a second listening option.


----------



## olegausany

shenook said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > But if i'm not mistaken Benchmark Dac 2 cost 800 more. But does the difference worth it?
> ...



HD800 sound great with HA-1 on high gain while TH900 shouldn't have problems with normal gain. As i already said couple of times before HA-1's Dac is as good as well known Matrix X-Sabre costing $1099.


----------



## rendanator

Just read my way through 37 pages of this thread, and I was just about to buy it when it sold out on the site! I have 650s and some LCD-Xs are on the way so having balanced connectors is nice, but what really sells is to me is how well it works in a desktop system. The remote, preamp outs, and screen just make this an amazing product for the price and I can't wait to pick mine up from their office (local hoorah) sometime next week. 
  
 I have the Matrix M-stage amp and dac and I wait to replace them with a single magic box that does everything I want it to


----------



## aamefford

I forget if anyone reported temperatures. I measured the hottest part of the grill at 111.3 F with my Fluke. The unit had been on for about 2 days, so definitely steady state. The Asgard 2 gets hotter, and the volume knob on the Asgard 2 gets pretty hot. 111 on the HA-1 should not be of concern. Full on Class A runs hot!

EDIT - beta unit.


----------



## olegausany

I have a stock unit which is on for over 38 hours since its arrival and i have no problems keeping my hand on the grill


----------



## TheGovernment

shenook said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > But if i'm not mistaken Benchmark Dac 2 cost 800 more. But does the difference worth it?
> ...


 
  
 I have both the TH900's and hd800's with the oppo. Both sound awesome. I sold my burson 160d a few days after getting the oppo. Mine gets hot but it's not crazy hot. The Fostex's sound awesome and the 800's sound great even on normal gain with 1/4. I'm very happy with the oppo!


----------



## lukeap69

how is it compared to the Burson?


----------



## craftyhack

I received my HA-1 on Friday, I have only just opened the box, not yet even plugged it in.
  


Spoiler: Sidebar



An unfortunately collision with other things (Sporting Clays tournament was this weekend, the NCSA US Open is next weekend, plus a presentation to prepare to many hundreds for next Tues and Wed, and then of course life stuff!).  Same thing with my AK240.


  
 First a question, I could use input on what additional review gear and instruments I need to acquire.
  


Spoiler: Details on feedback I am eliciting



You can see what cans, IEMs, preamps, amps, and DACs I own in my inventory (plus I have JRiver of course).  I am looking to add to my collection for review purposes, and I want to add what are considered the standards as defined by what most people own that purchase this price level of gear.  For example, I am going to pickup a set of AlphaDogs, PM-1's, HE-400s, 500's, 560's, or HE6, HD-800, etc.  For amps I am thinking WA7, Asgard 2, Burson, Soloist, etc., etc.  So as not to derail this thread please PM me with your thoughts on what "the standards" are so I can improve my reviews.  My other task is to get good gear to perform reviews with, including cables, transparent cables switchers/preamps, measuring devices (something like what is used to make binaural recordings would be awesome with mics to measure db, freq response, etc. from the listeners perspective with the cans on their head).  I will soon post this request in an appropriate forum after I have done some more research with some more detail and proposals, this is just a preliminary request for feedback for those interested in this particular amp.


  
 That said I will start with my unboxing impressions.  Pics and a vid or two will be inserted later when I have my photo/vid station setup(backdrop, lighting w/gels, camera gear with right lenses and flashes figured out and timed, etc.).  That will be a couple of weeks.
  
 Opening the box the first thing you see is a poster sized very high quality stock color printed piece of collateral about the HA-1; a nice preview with pictures and presentation of notable features, a nice touch.  You also get the standard HDTracks 15% off coupon postcard (digital15) for your first HDTracks purchase.  Once removing those you are presented with the manual in an inset of the packing foam insert.  This packing foam is not standard styro like much HT gear is shipped with (even pieces costing upward of $10k!) that is prone to breaking, rather the very permanent, robust and protective single pieces of foam, one for the top and one for the bottom pieces, so the HA-1 is protected on all sides by at least 2.5 inches of very good foam.  Unless the carrier ignores the bright red fragile stickers on the exterior of the box and runs over it with his truck, this unit will not be damaged in shipping, nice job on that Oppo!  This is an often, inexplicably overlooked component in the Hi-Fi world (or was)... making sure that the product makes it safe to its ultimate owner, where said owner can easily reuse the packing for storage, moving, or resale as we often do .
  
 Removing the top piece of foam, you are presented with the HA-1 in the center, yet it cannot be seen as it is 100% enclosed in a very finely woven white cloth bag for protection, another nice touch.
  
 To one side is a nice thick (2mm) black box with a slide off top (another 2mm of thickness) so again easy to re-use, which contains all of the accessories, which include:
  

The excellent silver machined from one piece aluminum remote with the battery already installed, a CR2032 cell.  Replacement is covered in the manual, please note that it take a good amount of force with the paper clip to eject the battery compartment the first time but it does work!  Just be sure not to apply any pressure to the black plastic tray whatsoever when trying to get leverage as you will work against the tray having clearance to pop out.
A gold plated 3.5mm to 6.3mm(1/4" to 1/8") SE plug.
A gold plated Bluetooth screw on antenna with a male RP-SMA connector.  The use of this industry standard (for wi-fi) connector means that extension cords or even potentially gain boost antennas can be used, although bluetooth specific boost antenna's are rare relative to wife boost antennas.  I will experiment with some of my wifi boost antennas in a later review, it would be nice to have your iPod in your pocket while anywhere in the house and control the output of the system.   



Spoiler: Sidebar on whole house BT use



This is useful if say your HA-1 is part of your primary multizone HT system that has zones throughout the house as mine does (currently via a 4 zone Pioneer Elite SC-68 used as a pre-amp, even though I have at least one dedicated receiver in every room of the house as well, and many more in boxes ).


 It won't be the best quality, but sometimes you just want the same tunes throughout the house for get togethers, etc. so this is a nice feature it it works as I am thinking it might.
A 5 ft (usable) standard 3 conductor 14 gauge pretty stout power cable.  I tried a Pangea AC-9 I picked up in a package deal that I have plugged into a Belkin PF60 which then goes through a pro-grade managed APCC Smart-UPS and it works just fine.   



Spoiler: Aftermarket power cables is the least important and cost inefficient step of addressing input power quality, read here for more.



As a side note, plugging an expensive power cable into the wall accomplishes nothing other than aesthetics from an EE perspective, given you still have the relatively terrible power delivery system starting at the wall socket all the way to the power station that you haven't dealt with.  Rather one should pay attention to power delivery from the wall with something that can isolate (like a finely tuned APCC unit or other regulated power source which included a LARGE amount of capacitance or even better a very robust battery). The PF60 is a bargain device at $100 when I got it (rather 6 of them) where they are $200 now where you get 13 plugs, some power filter voodoo, but more importantly triggers and programmable delays/behaviors for all plugs and a visual indication of line voltage among other things... and many other nice features... but that is a review for another time .


  
  
 Now for the main event, removing the 13.0 lbs, 5.9 kg,  HA-1 from the box.  This is a satisfying after the long wait from its first introduction which for me for me was 5 months ago at at CES 2014.  There isn't a single mark, smudge, or fingerprint on the chassis, and mine was manufactured in May 2014(or so says the sticker), so I literally have one right from the factory floor that looks as though it was immaculately conceived.  With dimensions of 10.0 x 4.8 x 12.2 inches, or 254 x 80 x 333 mm it will be interesting to figure out how to integrate into my HT stack, but I think it will be worth it to figure it out.  I have powered it on, and yep it works, where I am first greeted with the Oppo logo via an extremely clear and nice display (don't know the tech on the display yet but will find out), and then it defaults to the status screen.
  
 The Oppo HA-1 is sleek, very well made, I can find no fault whatsoever to complain about at this price point with this feature set so far.  I won't use the word giant killer, but I will say that for the money I cannot remember the last time I purchased a piece of gear new at full MSRP and was this satisfied with the value of the purchase!
  
 That is it for my first draft of part 1(still to be edited but other duties call, so please forgive and spelling or grammar issues), but I will say that I tested it with my LCD-3's and with my Roxanne's using some hi-res classical music, and it does indeed sound fantastic.  More to come!


----------



## Headphoner

craftyhack said:


> FYI, although I received my HA-1 on Friday, I have only opened the box, not yet even plugged it in.  An unfortunately collision with other things (Sporting Clays tournament was this weekend, the NCSA US Open is next weekend, plus a presentation to prepare to many hundreds for next Tues and Wed, and then of course life stuff!).  Same thing with my AK240.
> 
> First a question.  You can see what cans, IEMs, preamps, amps, and DACs I own in my inventory (plus I have JRiver of course).  I am looking to add to my collection for review purposes, and I want to add what are considered the standards as defined by what most people own that purchase this price level of gear.  For example, I am going to pickup a set of AlphaDogs, PM-1's, HE-400s, 500's, 560's, or HE6, HD-800, etc.  For amps I am thinking WA7, Asgard 2, Burson, Soloist, etc., etc.  So as not to derail this thread please PM me with your thoughts on what "the standards" are so I can improve my reviews.  My other task is to get good gear to perform reviews with, including cables, transparent cables switchers/preamps, measuring devices (something like what is used to make binaural recordings would be awesome with mics to measure db, freq response, etc. from the listeners perspective with the cans on their head).  I will soon post this request in an appropriate forum after I have done some more research with some more detail and proposals, this is just a preliminary request for feedback for those interested in this particular amp.
> 
> ...


 

 A lot of words for taking something out of its box.


----------



## TheGovernment

lukeap69 said:


> how is it compared to the Burson?


 
 They sounded pretty damn similar. I couldn't tell them apart. The oppo has more options/connections I'd use, so the burson went bye bye. 
  
 That guys review of talking it out of the box, makes me cringe what he'll write when he turns it on..... 80 pages later... lol


----------



## aamefford

lukeap69 said:


> how is it compared to the Burson?


 
  
  


thegovernment said:


> They sounded pretty damn similar. I couldn't tell them apart. The oppo has more options/connections I'd use, so the burson went bye bye.
> 
> That guys review of talking it out of the box, makes me cringe what he'll write when he turns it on..... 80 pages later... lol


 
 Dito.  I tried both out of the HA-1 dac, and both amp sections out of the NF-DAC.  Volume matched, they sounded nearly indistinguishable.  I would hope for that with good, discrete design, class A solid state amps.  The DACs had very, very slight differences - more noticeable than any slight differences between the amps.


----------



## craftyhack

thegovernment said:


> That guys review of talking it out of the box, makes me cringe what he'll write when he turns it on..... 80 pages later... lol


 
  
  


headphoner said:


> A lot of words for taking something out of its box.


 
  
 LOL, point taken, thanks for the feedback!  I used to write for different publications in a different time, and much of that audience enjoyed "the journey" but without the pics and video's inserted it is nothing but a WOT, I agree.  And, there was a length requirement for post of which the style I am working for here (a detailed review).  I will also have an executive summary review that I will compile from the high points of the detailed one once complete  for those that don't have the time or inclination to read through the long stuff, kinda like CNet does.  Also, my OT side bars, once edited will be hidden unless you click on them, I can at least fix that right now.  So I take it from the 90's until now, brevity is the order of the day more frequently vs. painting a picture with a WOT , things have changed where there is so much more to do, and social media/email proliferation/smart phones(bringing all of that stuff with you) has basically created a new state of mind that would have been called ADD 20 years ago... at least that is what has happened to me!!  Reading and writing gear reviews in the 90's was like reading short novel', although I certainly enjoyed reading them when they were talking about gear I would never be able to afford the subjects of the review.  That is the "value" of the long ones is if done right, you feel like you kinda did buy and own that $250,000 set of speakers that you just read about.  Because of an article like that I read about Veritas 2.8s almost 20 years ago, I never forgot them and finally got a pair a year or two ago for a fifth of their price then, the story was that well written.  I strive to be able to be in that ball park some day.  The same ball park as Jason from Schiit, reading his serial novel about Schiit is a hell of a lot of fun!
  
 I used to be an author for IBM redbooks and manuals for performing maintenance on Naval nuclear reactors in addition to my digitaltheater.com reviews and blogs, so yes, I can be verbose and too detailed (if you have ever read an IBM redbook from the 90's you will know what I mean).  I will work on that!
  
 Let me know if the writing style sucks too and I will work on it... as my plans are to combine all of my parts into a review to post on the review product page, and I don't want to stack crap, as it doesn't stack very well .  Don't worry about grammar, mixed tense issues, confused subjects vs. predicates, etc., I will edit those out.
  
 Basically any feedback, no matter how harsh, is appreciated!!


----------



## craftyhack

OK, original post edited with side bar hiders, does that help a bit until I can add pics and break up the text even more?


----------



## akhyar

thegovernment said:


> I have both the TH900's and hd800's with the oppo. Both sound awesome. I sold my burson 160d a few days after getting the oppo. Mine gets hot but it's not crazy hot. The Fostex's sound awesome and the 800's sound great even on normal gain with 1/4. I'm very happy with the oppo!


 
  
 Thanks for the quick impression.
 Btw, do you have the chance to compare the balance headphone out vs the single-ended out for HD800?
 Interested in getting the HA-1 for my HD800 and LCD-X


----------



## Shenook

thegovernment said:


> I have both the TH900's and hd800's with the oppo. Both sound awesome. I sold my burson 160d a few days after getting the oppo. Mine gets hot but it's not crazy hot. The Fostex's sound awesome and the 800's sound great even on normal gain with 1/4. I'm very happy with the oppo!



 


Thank you government. You may have just sold me. Very grateful for the feedback.


----------



## olegausany

While HD800 sound very very good with HA-1 on normal gain and 1/4" jack i still would recommend high gain and 4 pin XLR out to get best sound with better microdetails retrieval


----------



## TheGovernment

akhyar said:


> Thanks for the quick impression.
> Btw, do you have the chance to compare the balance headphone out vs the single-ended out for HD800?
> Interested in getting the HA-1 for my HD800 and LCD-X


 
 Nope, I don't have a balanced cable yet, I'm making one but waiting for my minixlr to get here.


----------



## akhyar

thegovernment said:


> Nope, I don't have a balanced cable yet, I'm making one but waiting for my minixlr to get here.


 
  
 Excellent news.
 I'm reading as many impressions I can find on the pairing as my local dealer will only bring-in the demo model in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## arnaud

craftyhack said:


> OK, original post edited with side bar hiders, does that help a bit until I can add pics and break up the text even more?




I'm afraid people will have moved on to more recent product announcements by the time you finish your review lol .


----------



## sbgunn

olegausany said:


> While HD800 sound very very good with HA-1 on normal gain and 1/4" jack i still would recommend high gain and 4 pin XLR out to get best sound with better microdetails retrieval




Why is that? The Oppo manual and everything else I've read about amplification says its best to use the lowest gain you can get away with to reduce potential for distortion or raising the noise floor. 

Also balanced on normal gain the HD800s get pretty loud! I haven't even considered switching to high for the sake of my poor eardrums!


----------



## mrscotchguy

headphoner said:


> A lot of words for taking something out of its box.





craftyhack said:


> LOL, point taken, thanks for the feedback!  I used to write for different publications in a different time, and much of that audience enjoyed "the journey" but without the pics and video's inserted it is nothing but a WOT, I agree.  And, there was a length requirement for post of which the style I am working for here (a detailed review).  I will also have an executive summary review that I will compile from the high points of the detailed one once complete  for those that don't have the time or inclination to read through the long stuff, kinda like CNet does.  Also, my OT side bars, once edited will be hidden unless you click on them, I can at least fix that right now.  So I take it from the 90's until now, brevity is the order of the day more frequently vs. painting a picture with a WOT , things have changed where there is so much more to do, and social media/email proliferation/smart phones(bringing all of that stuff with you) has basically created a new state of mind that would have been called ADD 20 years ago... at least that is what has happened to me!!  Reading and writing gear reviews in the 90's was like reading short novel', although I certainly enjoyed reading them when they were talking about gear I would never be able to afford the subjects of the review.  That is the "value" of the long ones is if done right, you feel like you kinda did buy and own that $250,000 set of speakers that you just read about.  Because of an article like that I read about Veritas 2.8s almost 20 years ago, I never forgot them and finally got a pair a year or two ago for a fifth of their price then, the story was that well written.  I strive to be able to be in that ball park some day.  The same ball park as Jason from Schiit, reading his serial novel about Schiit is a hell of a lot of fun!
> 
> I used to be an author for IBM redbooks and manuals for performing maintenance on Naval nuclear reactors in addition to my digitaltheater.com reviews and blogs, so yes, I can be verbose and too detailed (if you have ever read an IBM redbook from the 90's you will know what I mean).  I will work on that!
> 
> ...




I disagree, I enjoyed the read, especially after it was cleaned up a bit. It seems like the first real constructive bit of information, even if it is just about opening the box.

I appreciate your thoughts on what the bulk of us may often take for granted. Keep up the good work, and I look forward to reading the full review.

PS, I'm sure there'd be no hate if there were a picture or two


----------



## craftyhack

arnaud said:


> I'm afraid people will have moved on to more recent product announcements by the time you finish your review lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, well, I may just be setting expectations as low as possible to protect myself.  In reality, I am extremely excited to do this, so I expect it to be done much sooner, to the point I am thinking of taking vacation to do it!!  But, low expectations = no disappointment.  Ask Schiit about that regarding setting expectations .


----------



## olegausany

sbgunn said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > While HD800 sound very very good with HA-1 on normal gain and 1/4" jack i still would recommend high gain and 4 pin XLR out to get best sound with better microdetails retrieval
> ...



Don't forget that HD800 are high impedance headphones. At high gain i use volume level between -30 and -25 while at normal gain i will need it between -15 and -9 depending on the recording


----------



## Headphoner

craftyhack said:


> So I take it from the 90's until now, brevity is the order of the day ...


 
 Brevity is not the order of the day.  A lot of words on the sound of a unit will be appreciated.  A lot of words on taking the unit out of its box is too many words.


----------



## jonstatt

aamefford said:


> Dito.  I tried both out of the HA-1 dac, and both amp sections out of the NF-DAC.  Volume matched, they sounded nearly indistinguishable.  I would hope for that with good, discrete design, class A solid state amps.  The DACs had very, very slight differences - more noticeable than any slight differences between the amps.


 
  
 Are you talking 160D or Soloist/Conductor here? The Soloist/Conductor was considerably better in performance than the 160D and in particular the 160D was under-powered for headphones like the Audeze. If you feel the HA-1 matches the 160D that would not really be an accolade. I have both the Soloist and the HA-1 and I can certainly hear differences between the two volume matched. They are different tonally although I have not concluded one as being better yet as I have been too busy over the weekend to do some proper listening tests.
  
 EDIT: Further thoughts....
 To add, the pricepoints are a bit different across the globe making comparisons in terms of pricepoint and value a challenge.
 In the UK the prices are
 Burson Soloist 800 pounds, Conductor 1500 pounds, HA-1 1200 pounds
  
 In the US the prices are
 Burson Soloist 1000 dollars, Conductor 1850 dollars, HA-1 1200 dollars
  
 So in the UK, you are more likely to draw a comparison with the Conductor than in the US perhaps. On the other hand, is Oppo trying to be a giant slayer here. Achieve a higher performance point at a lower price. Audiophile grade technology is very fickle. The price something costs is often more about "What the manufacturer can get away with charging" rather than the true cost of research, development and production. It is therefore very possible to have giant slayers if a manufacturer approaches this in an aggressive quality/pricepoint manner.
  
 The Oppo does have more gimmicks than the Burson of course. It has a colour screen and Bluetooth. It also has balanced connections which the Burson does not.


----------



## JML

Quote:


jonstatt said:


> Are you talking 160D or Soloist/Conductor here?


 
  
 From his profile listing, he had and sold the Soloist.


----------



## Subatomic

jonstatt said:


> Are you talking 160D or Soloist/Conductor here? The Soloist/Conductor was considerably better in performance than the 160D and in particular the 160D was under-powered for headphones like the Audeze. If you feel the HA-1 matches the 160D that would not really be an accolade. I have both the Soloist and the HA-1 and I can certainly hear differences between the two volume matched. They are different tonally although I have not concluded one as being better yet as I have been too busy over the weekend to do some proper listening tests.
> 
> EDIT: Further thoughts....
> To add, the pricepoints are a bit different across the globe making comparisons in terms of pricepoint and value a challenge.
> ...


 
  
 Same goes in Australia.
  
 Solo SL: $795
 Conductor SL (ESS): $1800
 Conductor: $2000
 Oppo HA-1: $1800
  
 So much ouch.


----------



## jonstatt

jml said:


> From his profile listing, he had and sold the Soloist.


 
  
 Doh! I should have checked that. Thank's JML. Another poster referred to the 160D which meant the possibility of confusion


----------



## sbgunn

olegausany said:


> sbgunn said:
> 
> 
> > olegausany said:
> ...




So aside from needing less volume on the knob, high gain is better for quality and detail retrieval? I don't think I've ever see than mentioned anywhere else so I'm curious. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## olegausany

sbgunn said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > sbgunn said:
> ...



This what i hear but everyone hears differently so i understand if don't hear any difference at all


----------



## docBliny

sbgunn said:


> So aside from needing less volume on the knob, high gain is better for quality and detail retrieval? I don't think I've ever see than mentioned anywhere else so I'm curious.


 
  
 Personally, I've noticed more details on high gain, but have then realized it's purely because the volume is louder unless I pull out the decibel meter and level match. I prefer to stick to normal/low gain with the HD800s to remove the unnecessary gain and keep the noise floor down (whether perceived or not). Going over 50% with with balanced is too loud for me.
  
 //TB


----------



## jonstatt

sbgunn said:


> So aside from needing less volume on the knob, high gain is better for quality and detail retrieval? I don't think I've ever see than mentioned anywhere else so I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
  
 In a purely analogue domain, it is better to use the lowest gain possible to optimise the noise floor. Using a balanced connection optimises the noise floor further. But whether you are at the top or bottom of the volume control is irrelevant.
  
 In the digital domain it gets more complicated because digital volume controls sometimes have issues with resolution at low volumes. But this does not apply here.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Another reason that low gain could be preferable, provided that you have enough, is that attenuators tend to at their weakest near the lowest parts of the dial. That is where you are more likely to find channel imbalances.


----------



## mrscotchguy

roscoeiii said:


> Another reason that low gain could be preferable, provided that you have enough, is that attenuators tend to at their weakest near the lowest parts of the dial. That is where you are more likely to find channel imbalances.




Speaking of which... Any imbalance issues with the HA-1? I got rid of my Schiit for my PS Audio GCHA due to my low volume listening habits. I've haven't read any issues so far...


----------



## sidrpm

akhyar said:


> Excellent news.
> I'm reading as many impressions I can find on the pairing as my local dealer will only bring-in the demo model in 2-3 weeks time.


 
 Just heard that it's here and available for demo very soon (perhaps tomorrow Tuesday onwards).


----------



## rgs9200m

I'm just wondering if the HA-1 DAC is the basically the same as the BDP105's DAC, which sounds very nice, especially with DVDs,  but is not really too close sonically to my EMM XDS.


----------



## x RELIC x

rgs9200m said:


> I'm just wondering if the HA-1 DAC is the basically the same as the BDP105's DAC, which sounds very nice, especially with DVDs,  but is not really too close sonically to my EMM XDS.




Yes it's the same.

From Oppo Digital's website:

....... _"The same ESS 9018 Sabre32 Reference DAC and output driving stage used in OPPO audiophile Blu-ray players ensure extremely low noise and low distortion performance."_.......

Edit: Not sure if they've tweaked the implementation though.


----------



## akhyar

sidrpm said:


> Just heard that it's here and available for demo very soon (perhaps tomorrow Tuesday onwards).



Marvellous.
Will check their FB page for updates on the amp


----------



## Stereolab42

mrscotchguy said:


> Speaking of which... Any imbalance issues with the HA-1? I got rid of my Schiit for my PS Audio GCHA due to my low volume listening habits. I've haven't read any issues so far...


 
  
  
 Two observations:
  
 1. Playing a zero-bit track, on my 40-ohm 1540s, there is no noticeable noise anywhere on the dial on low or high-gain. With the exception of the highest setting on high-gain, 6db, where I can barely hear some noise in an absolutely quiet room.
  
 2. Playing with various test tracks, I cannot detect a right/left-channel volume imbalance at any location on the dial, including one step up from silence (-60db).
  
 This is a sick amp for the price. The only major issue I can think of is the constant 40-watt power consumption courtesy of class A. If you are not annoyed by having to turn it on/off, or are willing to put it on a motion-detector power-strip so it goes on/off automatically when you're in the room (you can buy these on Amazon), then that's a moot point. The on/off cycles may shorten the lifetime of the unit, but this is a $1200 amp, not a $5000 amp, it doesn't have to last 20 years.


----------



## x RELIC x

stereolab42 said:


> Two observations:
> 
> 1. Playing a zero-bit track, on my 40-ohm 1540s, there is no noticeable noise anywhere on the dial on low or high-gain. With the exception of the highest setting on high-gain, 6db, where I can barely hear some noise in an absolutely quiet room.
> 
> ...




I switch mine on/off all the time. What degree does this shorten the lifespan? Honest question. 

Btw, I'm still impressed by this amp every day, very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Stereolab42

x relic x said:


> I switch mine on/off all the time. What degree does this shorten the lifespan? Honest question.
> 
> Btw, I'm still impressed by this amp every day, very happy with this purchase.


 
  
 I've seem more than a few people claim that on/off cycles on electronics tend to stress the components, but not being an EE, I can't discuss intelligently exactly why. I think relays are a factor -- I believe they are the source of many of the clicks you hear when turning a unit on/off or changing inputs. But now that I think about it, heat is also a stress on components, and the HA-1 does run hotter than most (though not nearly as hot as many *cough* tube amps *cough*). Again, at this price point, I don't think lifetime is as much of a worry as it is to those shopping nosebleed boutique brands.


----------



## sidrpm

akhyar said:


> Marvellous.
> Will check their FB page for updates on the amp


 
 It's confirmed....demo is up and ready NOW at Funan Song Bros.....do post your impressions after you have tried this bro.


----------



## akhyar

sidrpm said:


> It's confirmed....demo is up and ready NOW at Funan Song Bros.....do post your impressions after you have tried this bro.


 
  
 Thanks for the update bro.
 Will try to bring along my LCD-X with balanced cable this weekend to Song Bros.


----------



## Pier Paolo

I will be in Miami next august and I could buy the oppo there.
 Could you help me in find a retailer?
 TKS


----------



## Smarty-pants

pier paolo said:


> I will be in Miami next august and I could buy the oppo there.
> Could you help me in find a retailer?
> TKS




Why not just but it direct from Oppo Digital in the USA and have them ship it to your residence?
Just contact their support for details on how that works.


----------



## Pier Paolo

smarty-pants said:


> Why not just but it direct from Oppo Digital in the USA and have them ship it to your residence?
> Just contact their support for details on how that works.


 
 If I could listen it here in Italy before august, of course I could  buy it  from oppo directly, but I am not sure that I can.


----------



## rgs9200m

x relic x said:


> Yes it's the same.
> 
> From Oppo Digital's website:
> 
> ...


 
 Well OK then. My Oppo 105D has quite good sound with CDs, maybe on the the level of a decent CD player from say Sony or Denon, but for audiophile performance for music from headphones, it's not really what I'd think most headphone-music-obsessed people around here would be looking for.
 I do really enjoy my 105D for watching and listening to my collection of music DVDs, but as a CD player, it has nowhere near the reach of any of the EMM or Accuphase CD players I've owned in the past.
 (I would like to put in a good word for the Oppo PM-1 though, which I think is a great headphone, up there with the best of them and a bargain at its price.)


----------



## olegausany

rgs9200m said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's the same.
> ...



If you are using 105D's headphones out to drive the headphones and don't like it it just means that the headphones amp isn't on par so you just need to use external amp while still using 105D as DAC only


----------



## DougD

rgs9200m said:


> I'm just wondering if the HA-1 DAC is the basically the same as the BDP105's DAC, which sounds very nice, especially with DVDs,  but is not really too close sonically to my EMM XDS.


 
 Well the two units are not too close in price either.
  
 Oppo [corrected] HA-1 = ESS 9018 Sabre32 Reference DAC + balanced headphone amp + switching functions of a pre-amp.
  
 Around $1,200.
  
 EMM XDS - reference quality DAC only (as I understand it.) 
  
 In excess of $15,000.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^^ HA-1, not "PA-1" 
...but yes, apples and oranges so to speak comparing such players at that price range.
The BDP-105 is well known for being a top notch player at it's price point.
Are there better ones?... yes, of course, but no where near the same price range.
...and the HA-1, as a DAC/pre-amp/headphone amp is a cut above the the -105 for 2-ch audio.


----------



## rgs9200m

Understood. (FYI. No I am not using the BDP105's headphone jack, I was just referring to the DAC performance alone.)
 I also am familiar with more modest players, such as a Sony 5400 CDP I own, and even that is better.
 And I do agree that the 105D is amazing for the price and use mine for DVDs and such and it does sound fine and it's maybe even in high-end territory and indeed worth the price.
 So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Maxx134

I am continually impressed with this unit.
Loaded the app for my Android phone and looky, no mouse needed anymore,
As I can change tracks on my phone as a remote now (!)..



Edit:
Low level noise is non - existant..
Complete zero audible anything with volume at max gain, of course music was on pause and nothing. .

Tried this on a low impedance Ultrasone Pro2900..

This is EXTREMELY CLEAN AMP..


----------



## docBliny

maxx134 said:


> I am continually impressed with this unit.
> Loaded the app for my Android phone and looky, not mouse needed anymore,
> As I can change tracks on my phone as a remote now (!)..
> 
> ...




Yup, I agree. It does what it's supposed to, does it well, and just works (gets out of the way).

//TB


----------



## gatornavy

It’s not too late to request a beta is it? I think that someone who's spent 15 years (and counting) in the Navy who loves music could offer some great insight and feedback... just saying. 

In the mean time, I am going to be saving my pennies for one of these, even if it takes a year. It's not often I feel this compelled to buy something, but the price seems awfully fair for what it offers. Right now, I am using a Asus middle-of-the-road DAC/amp and can only imagine what improvements the Oppo would make.


----------



## keanex

maxx134 said:


> You Hit The Nail On The Head. .
> The schiit and Mytek are way better than this oppo.
> 
> OR
> ...


 
  
 Wow your tune sure has changed within 5 days.
  


maxx134 said:


> I am continually impressed with this unit.
> Loaded the app for my Android phone and looky, no mouse needed anymore,
> As I can change tracks on my phone as a remote now (!)..
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

I think the sarcasm may have been a little subtle in the 1st post.....


----------



## aamefford

spudharris said:


> I think the sarcasm may have been a little subtle in the 1st post.....


 

 Subtle sarcasm?  REALLY?  NOOOOooooo....
  
sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## keanex

If I misunderstood then I'm sorry. The post wasn't very clear though


----------



## aamefford

keanex said:


> If I misunderstood then I'm sorry. The post wasn't very clear though



Oh no worries. I was just having a bit of fun, I'm pretty sure the rest were as well. I hope no hard feelings from my comment. None were intended!


----------



## keanex

No hard feelings at all!


----------



## SpudHarris

Hey, I didn't mean anything by my comment either. To be truthful I had to read it a few times also...

Listening to the HA1 with balanced HD800 and a glass of Jamesons at the mo and feeling very mellow. Surely it can't get much better??


----------



## mrscotchguy

spudharris said:


> Hey, I didn't mean anything by my comment either. To be truthful I had to read it a few times also...
> 
> Listening to the HA1 with balanced HD800 and a glass of Jamesons at the mo and feeling very mellow. Surely it can't get much better??





You could be drinking Scotch.... :evil:


----------



## craftyhack

spudharris said:


> Hey, I didn't mean anything by my comment either. To be truthful I had to read it a few times also...
> 
> Listening to the HA1 with balanced HD800 and a glass of Jamesons at the mo and feeling very mellow. Surely it can't get much better??


 
 Maybe it could... a good Fuente Opus X Lost City?  Perhaps a finger or two of Midleton?


----------



## aamefford

mrscotchguy said:


> You could be drinking Scotch.... :evil:



I expected nothing less - cheers for that. Though bourbons have become mildly interesting. At least as interesting as they can be to a reformed lush and near tea totaler...


----------



## SpudHarris

mrscotchguy said:


> You could be drinking Scotch....


 
  
 I'll let you have that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's obviously a subject close to your heart...


----------



## Maxx134

keanex said:


> If I misunderstood then I'm sorry. The post wasn't very clear though



Hehe sorry I was joking because the other units mentioned seemed like a ridiculous comparison. 
I have my reasons.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Not sure what is up with my HA-1, but there have been a few times where the signal is being corrupted or something and I have to power off/on to get it back to normal.  This has happened when I turn on the HA-1 which is connected to my laptop via USB.  Any ideas on what this could be?  I might need to contact Oppo and see if they have any thoughts.


----------



## Smarty-pants

immalizard said:


> Not sure what is up with my HA-1, but there have been a few times where the signal is being corrupted or something and I have to power off/on to get it back to normal.  This has happened when I turn on the HA-1 which is connected to my laptop via USB.  Any ideas on what this could be?  I might need to contact Oppo and see if they have any thoughts.




That's about as vague as you can get. If you could describe in detail what you are feeding it, with what software, software configuration,
and what exactly you are hearing that sounds "corrupted", that would be better.


----------



## ImmaLizard

smarty-pants said:


> That's about as vague as you can get. If you could describe in detail what you are feeding it, with what software, software configuration,
> and what exactly you are hearing that sounds "corrupted", that would be better.


 
 Using Macbook with iTunes, Vox, etc.  It sounds like a low, echo and is easily fixed by powering off and back on.  I'm going to try and duplicate it tonight, maybe should try to get video/audio.


----------



## Maxx134

Did you install drivers?


----------



## ImmaLizard

maxx134 said:


> Did you install drivers?


 
 "For* Mac* computers, no software driver is required. Please set "System Preferences -> Sound -> Output" to "OPPO HA-1 USB Audio 2.0 DAC".


----------



## avraham

I have another question concerning the HA-1.  The Oppo BDP-105(D) has the ability to play FLAC, etc. files downloaded to USB thumb drives.
  
_"In addition to playing standard disc-based formats such as Blu-ray, DVD, CD and SACD, the BDP-105 can play media files. You can enjoy digital music, movies and photos stored on a data disc (recordable CD, DVD or Blu-ray) or an external USB drive."_
  
 It appears to me, reading the HA-1 manual, that one is only able to play such files using a USB interconnect attached to a computer utilizing separate software.
  
 Am I missing something?


----------



## yoyowiggle

Does anyone know where the best place to buy the Oppo HA-1 right now is in the US? Any Fathers Day deals out there?
  
 Thanks! 
  
 -Mike


----------



## HiFiAudio

avraham said:


> I have another question concerning the HA-1.  The Oppo BDP-105(D) has the ability to play FLAC, etc. files downloaded to USB thumb drives.
> 
> _"In addition to playing standard disc-based formats such as Blu-ray, DVD, CD and SACD, the BDP-105 can play media files. You can enjoy digital music, movies and photos stored on a data disc (recordable CD, DVD or Blu-ray) or an external USB drive."_
> 
> ...


 
 Your close.   The HA-1 is a only a headphone amp/DAC, and basic preamp.  You can use a variety of inputs and route output to both unbalanced and balanced headphones for example.  Its not limited to only the USB interconnect path.


----------



## HiFiAudio

yoyowiggle said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to buy the Oppo HA-1 right now is in the US? Any Fathers Day deals out there?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Mike


 

 Its currently out of stock at Oppo Digital which is the only place you can currently buy the HA-1.   Due end of June now.
  
 After supplies catch up with demand then perhaps some stateside dealers might carry the HA-1, but not Amazon, maybe crutchfield, MagnoliaAV for example.


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> Its currently out of stock at Oppo Digital which is the only place you can currently buy the HA-1.   Due end of June now.
> 
> After supplies catch up with demand then perhaps some stateside dealers might carry the HA-1, but not Amazon, maybe crutchfield, MagnoliaAV for example.



Wow that's the third time I here its sold out (!)..
I bought mine within the first hour, ha.


----------



## bfreedma

maxx134 said:


> Wow that's the third time I here its sold out (!)..
> I bought mine within the first hour, ha.


 
  
 Maybe they've only built 3 so far


----------



## HasturTheYellow

avraham said:


> I have another question concerning the HA-1.  The Oppo BDP-105(D) has the ability to play FLAC, etc. files downloaded to USB thumb drives.
> 
> _"In addition to playing standard disc-based formats such as Blu-ray, DVD, CD and SACD, the BDP-105 can play media files. You can enjoy digital music, movies and photos stored on a data disc (recordable CD, DVD or Blu-ray) or an external USB drive."_
> 
> ...


 
  
 The HA-1 has no decoding capabilities, so you can't connect a USB drive to the HA-1, for example, and have it decode the audio.

 You will need another device, like a personal computer, iPhone/Pad/Touch, MP3/MP4 player, Blu-ray player, etc decode the audio for the HA-1, then feed a signal for the HA-1 to amplify.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

yoyowiggle said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to buy the Oppo HA-1 right now is in the US? Any Fathers Day deals out there?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Mike


 
  
 Unfortunately we never offer discounts, other than when we sell refurbished products.
  
 As for the stock of the units, we do anticipate more units becoming available late-June. The HA-1 is a high precision product, so the manufacturing time is much longer than we had anticipated based on previous experience manufacturing our Blu-ray players. This was also true for the PM-1 which had sold out completely during its first run, but was replenished as units became available.


----------



## giedrys

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately we never offer discounts


 
 That's quite alright, some of your dealers will.


----------



## Smarty-pants

giedrys said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately we never offer discounts
> ...




No, they won't.
One of the staples of Oppo products is that they are known for offering a great value for the price paid.
As such, Oppo Digital has always sold their products with a solid set price.
They have never offered special discount or sales because their products are not marked up for maximum profits like other OEMs.
The same goes for dealers who sell their products. They have also always sold at the same price that Oppo Digital sells for in their online store.


----------



## giedrys

smarty-pants said:


> No, they won't.
> One of the staples of Oppo products is that they are known for offering a great value for the price paid.
> As such, Oppo Digital has always sold their products with a solid set price.
> They have never offered special discount or sales because their products are not marked up for maximum profits like other OEMs.
> The same goes for dealers who sell their products. They have also always sold at the same price that Oppo Digital sells for in their online store.


 

 I like your nick, you speak like one 
  
 I own Oppo BD player, paid less than MSRP from authorized dealer last year. I could send you a proof but then again- I don't have to prove anything to you, do I? Yes they make great product but they are not the only ones. I mean if you are  apple-like fanboy, you are welcome to buy them at full MSRP, but speak for yourself and don't expect everyone else to pay whatever the manufacturer asks, no matter how good the product is.


----------



## x RELIC x

Didn't think I'd use the mobile input very much but I just hooked up the iPad (4) straight to the HA-1 with the lightning cable and watched a movie. Sounded great! Nice and punchy with great detail. Nice. And super convenient with just the lighting cable to hook up. 

The HA-1 is the gift that keeps on giving, especially when the wife wants to watch those damn dancing shows! :rolleyes:


----------



## avraham

hasturtheyellow said:


> The HA-1 has no decoding capabilities, so you can't connect a USB drive to the HA-1, for example, and have it decode the audio.
> 
> You will need another device, like a personal computer, iPhone/Pad/Touch, MP3/MP4 player, Blu-ray player, etc decode the audio for the HA-1, then feed a signal for the HA-1 to amplify.


 
 Maybe HA-2 should offer a HDMI input so that decoded audio media could be fed to the onboard DACs on the headphone amp, bypassing the DACs of the BDP-105(D) or whatever player.  Although I am still not convinced that the DACs in the HA-1 are superior to the DACs in the BDP-105(D).  I think I would find rather inconvenient to have to hook up to a computer to player certain digital files.  I would be very happy to beta test the HA-2.


----------



## Smarty-pants

giedrys said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > No, they won't.
> ...




If anyone is selling brand new Oppo players (that are not backstocked older models, open box, scratch and dent, refurbished, etc... to the general public)
for less than the MAP price set by Oppo, then it's the first time I've ever heard of it.
Of course it really is just an unproven claim unless you do provide the proof you claim you have. 

Not sure what Apple even has to do with it. I was just reporting how Oppo's pricing scheme works.
I know that Apple products do sell for less than MSRP from resellers and retail stores, so that comparison doesn't really make much sense.
Previous comments are not suggestive toward "paying full MSRP as opposed to not".

I am a person who NEVER pays full price for products.
I always get them at the lowest price possible so I can use the money saved toward other needs and wants.
However when a product can not be purchased at a lesser price, then you pay what it costs or don't buy it.
I'm sure many people would love to know where they can get Oppo products below MAP and MSRP prices, so again please feel free to share your source.


----------



## x RELIC x

avraham said:


> Maybe HA-2 should offer a HDMI input so that decoded audio media could be feed to the onboard DACs on the headphone amp, bypassing the DACs of the BDP-105(D) or whatever player.  Although* I am still not convinced that the DACs in the HA-1 are superior to the DACs in the BDP-105(D)*.  I think I would find rather inconvenient to have to hook up to a computer to player certain digital files.  I would be very happy to beta test the HA-2.




Why would it be superior? They use _the same DAC_. It's the amp section that's better and geared more to 2 channel HiFi and fully analog and balanced on the HA-1.


----------



## yoyowiggle

Thanks! I did talk with MagnoliaAV and they are going to be carrying it!


----------



## akhyar

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately we never offer discounts, other than when we sell refurbished products.
> 
> As for the stock of the units, we do anticipate more units becoming available late-June. The HA-1 is a high precision product, so the manufacturing time is much longer than we had anticipated based on previous experience manufacturing our Blu-ray players. This was also true for the PM-1 which had sold out completely during its first run, but was replenished as units became available.




Any news yet on the released of silver-coloured HA-1?


----------



## rgs9200m

x relic x said:


> The HA-1 is the gift that keeps on giving, especially when the wife wants to watch those damn dancing shows!


 
 OMG those dancing shows. 
 Aren't those used in a video loop at Guantanamo Bay to extract confessions?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

akhyar said:


> Any news yet on the released of silver-coloured HA-1?


 
  
 The next shipment will contain the Silver HA-1 Headphone Amplifier. We expect these towards the end of this month.


----------



## akhyar

^ good news indeed


----------



## x RELIC x

rgs9200m said:


> OMG those dancing shows.
> Aren't those used in a video loop at Guantanamo Bay to extract confessions?




Had a good chuckle there!!


----------



## Maxx134

giedrys said:


> ...you are welcome to buy them at full MSRP, but speak for yourself and don't expect everyone else to pay whatever the manufacturer asks, no matter how good the product is.



Kinda feeling sorry for you dude,
Because I don't see this unit ever getting to you unless you catch it before it sells out again, at FULL PRICE (!) 




x relic x said:


> Why would it be superior? They use _the same DAC_.



Implementation iis everything. .
You just read it takes longer to make and being a precision unit..
Sonically,(For audio) don't think the 105 could touch it.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> Implementation iis everything. .
> You just read it takes longer to make and being a precision unit..
> Sonically,(For audio) don't think the 105 could touch it.




What? No. I agree with you. We're on the same page. 

I was simplifying based on the comment _*they said 105 is better*_, which I highly doubt given that the focus is not only on 2ch balanced output in the 105.


----------



## musicheaven

hasturtheyellow said:


> The next shipment will contain the Silver HA-1 Headphone Amplifier. We expect these towards the end of this month.




Alright!


----------



## craftyhack

You could always buy the new one on eBay for $1499.  I don't get the auctions I see on eBay, selling PM-1, 105D etc. a few hundred higher than Oppo Direct, and most are either in-stock or will be soon  from Oppo, perhaps money laundering .  Still haven't used my HA-1 yet, but so far sounds great with LCD3(SE and Bal), LCD-XC(SE and bal), Roxanne(SE only, still waiting for bal cables dang it), Ultrasone Pro 900 (SE), HD-650(SE), Shure E500, TripleFi 10's, Sony XB-1000's, and a few others, HD-800's coming soon.  I will publish more extensive review with each set of HPs including comparisons from different sources (AK100, AK240, JRiver, ZX1, HTC One, etc.), different formats(DSD 128->streaming audio), against other amps that I have (not many, Valhalla, Mjolnir/Gungnir, e09K/E17, AK240 on board for IEMs, although I am looking at other amps now, what I really need to know is what is considered to be the most "transparent" SS amp that exists under say $2K, and opinions obviously vary , so I have will have to spend time looking for waveform comparisons or something in the near future).


----------



## Brault

Craftyhack, are you for real? You really have that assortment of phones and amps to compare? 

I look forward tp your review reports. Really!!

My needs are simple...I'm looking for a balanced preamp, with remote, that can also do good DA conversion on USB, passthrough, and bass management (not critical if I upgrade my subs), feeding an Emotiva XPA-2 that drives MG-12 speakers, AND performs well feeding Q701's or HD650's. the volume control on my Emotiva XDA-2 dac/preamp makes me crazy, and its remote is bizarre, it's gone as soon as I find a replacement. This might be the HA-1...

Does anyone have experience with HA-1 volume control with the remote when used as a preamp?


----------



## rgs9200m

Or you could buy this:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UWUEZG?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creativeASIN=&linkCode=xm2&tag=bestprinte-20
  
 My PM1 sounds great with my Headroom (I left impressions in the PM1 impressions thread).


----------



## x RELIC x

craftyhack said:


> You could always buy the new one on eBay for $1499.  I don't get the auctions I see on eBay, selling PM-1, 105D etc. a few hundred higher than Oppo Direct, and most are either in-stock or will be soon  from Oppo, perhaps money laundering .  Still haven't used my HA-1 yet, but so far sounds great with LCD3(SE and Bal), LCD-XC(SE and bal), Roxanne(SE only, still waiting for bal cables dang it), Ultrasone Pro 900 (SE), HD-650(SE), Shure E500, TripleFi 10's, Sony XB-1000's, and a few others, HD-800's coming soon.  I will publish more extensive review with each set of HPs including comparisons from different sources (AK100, AK240, JRiver, ZX1, HTC One, etc.), different formats(DSD 128->streaming audio), against other amps that I have (not many, Valhalla, Mjolnir/Gungnir, e09K/E17, AK240 on board for IEMs, although I am looking at other amps now, what I really need to know is what is considered to be the most "transparent" SS amp that exists under say $2K, and opinions obviously vary , so I have will have to spend time looking for waveform comparisons or something in the near future).


----------



## Smarty-pants

craftyhack said:


> You could always buy the new one on eBay for $1499.  I don't get the auctions I see on eBay, selling PM-1, 105D etc. a few hundred higher than Oppo Direct, and most are either in-stock or will be soon.




Several reasons I can think of...
For the players, most of them are modded with kits to make them region free for Dvd and Blu-ray playback in all regions.
As for the amps and headphones, I would imagine they are offering them to overseas buyers to save some money against what they would pay in their own region, and especially if they aren't offered for sale at all in their own region, then that would be a reason too.
Not everyone knows that can be ordered direct from Oppo and shipped anywhere in the world.
Another thing to note, is just because something is for sale on Ebay doesn't mean it will actually sell at the asking price.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> The next shipment will contain the Silver HA-1 Headphone Amplifier. We expect these towards the end of this month.




Any word yet when authorized local sellers will have access to the HA-1? Hopefully by July?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mrscotchguy said:


> Any word yet when authorized local sellers will have access to the HA-1? Hopefully by July?


 
  
 Not yet. We need stable stock of the HA-1 before we can release it to the resellers. Once the stock has normalized, we will be able to start seeding units to our resale partners. Usually, new products is released to resellers within one to two months of becoming available on our website. So it may still be another month before we start to see the HA-1 sold through Official OPPO Resellers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

craftyhack said:


> You could always buy the new one on eBay for $1499.  I don't get the auctions I see on eBay, selling PM-1, 105D etc. a few hundred higher than Oppo Direct, and most are either in-stock or will be soon  from Oppo, perhaps money laundering .  Still haven't used my HA-1 yet, but so far sounds great with LCD3(SE and Bal), LCD-XC(SE and bal), Roxanne(SE only, still waiting for bal cables dang it), Ultrasone Pro 900 (SE), HD-650(SE), Shure E500, TripleFi 10's, Sony XB-1000's, and a few others, HD-800's coming soon.  I will publish more extensive review with each set of HPs including comparisons from different sources (AK100, AK240, JRiver, ZX1, HTC One, etc.), different formats(DSD 128->streaming audio), against other amps that I have (not many, Valhalla, Mjolnir/Gungnir, e09K/E17, AK240 on board for IEMs, although I am looking at other amps now, what I really need to know is what is considered to be the most "transparent" SS amp that exists under say $2K, and opinions obviously vary , so I have will have to spend time looking for waveform comparisons or something in the near future).


 

 Are you related to Bill Gates or something? LOL


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Not yet. We need stable stock of the HA-1 before we can release it to the resellers. Once the stock has normalized, we will be able to start seeding units to our resale partners. Usually, new products is released to resellers within one to two months of becoming available on our website. So it may still be another month before we start to see the HA-1 sold through Official OPPO Resellers.




That's basically what I was told by a rep pre-launch. I had feeling you were going to sell out. I'm patient on this end still, all my HA-1 cash is still tied up in our moving. Late July is good for me.... Might get antsy after that


----------



## LajostheHun

hasturtheyellow said:


> Not yet. We need stable stock of the HA-1 before we can release it to the resellers. Once the stock has normalized, we will be able to start seeding units to our resale partners. Usually, new products is released to resellers within one to two months of becoming available on our website. So it may still be another month before we start to see the HA-1 sold through Official OPPO Resellers.


 
 Do you guys offer audio demos at your Mountain View location? I know you have 30 days trial, but I would rather audition it before purchase. I live in the North Bay about 90 minutes drive from you.
 thanks.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

lajosthehun said:


> Do you guys offer audio demos at your Mountain View location? I know you have 30 days trial, but I would rather audition it before purchase. I live in the North Bay about 90 minutes drive from you.
> thanks.


 
  
 Yes, we have a small setup in a cubicle where you can listen to the HA-1 and the PM-1 headphones. We also have headphones from other manufacturers and you are more than welcome to bring your own headphones as well.
  
 You may want to bring CDs, SACDs, a personal media player, USB harddrive or thumbdrive with you as well so you can better evaluate the performance of the HA-1.


----------



## LajostheHun

Great, I'll contact you guys shortly.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

When you talk about USB harddrive and thumb sticks, does it mean that HA-1 can play mp3 and/or FLAC files directly? If so, can it display album artwork and songtext? What format (ext. FAT, NTFS...)?


----------



## HiFiAudio

perfecthifi said:


> When you talk about USB harddrive and thumb sticks, does it mean that HA-1 can play mp3 and/or FLAC files directly? If so, can it display album artwork and songtext? What format (ext. FAT, NTFS...)


 
 You would connect the USB hard drive or thumbstick probably to a computer, which has a USB type A to type B cable going to the back of the HA-1 most likely.   
  
 The HA-1 cannot decode music files, you need a player supporting that type of file decode or a computer to do that.  It will not display album artwork, the player or computer could do that with a display.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

It does not. We have a BDP-105 connected to the setup so the customer can connect harddrives and thumbdrives to the BDP-105 and feed the signal to the HA-1 through optical or digital coaxial.
  
 The USB port on the front panel of the player is designed for mobile devices (primarily Apple devices) that can use the player as an outboard soundcard. The Asynchronous USB performs similar functionality but for computers.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Beat you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Figured you had a BDP-105 configred there for this.


----------



## craftyhack

sonic defender said:


> Are you related to Bill Gates or something? LOL


 
 HAH, I wish!  I just work a lot (24 yrs, https://www.linkedin.com/in/craftmike, I'm 38, and have invested almost all of my money in this stupid stuff instead of something smart like gold ) and don't have much of a life outside of that.  I also have been addicted to slickdeals and eBay for a long time... you can see the gear I mentioned I purchased recently there even... my eBay id is craftyhack since 1997, and I have gotten some great deals from the classifieds here too, and it turns out the folks from eBay were from here too .  I am also liquidating some firearms/ammo and other HT gear for stuff I will actually use like this, and I am not going to keep all of this (I don't think), just spend a few months going through gear until I find a few setups I really like.  My home theater gear(in my profile) and firearm/ammo/blade collection is much worse; oh yeah... and camera gear... and tools... and Audi's... and computer crap (the WORST addiction for an OCD person into the latest and greatest TOTL stuff).... and I will stop now, it is clear I have a problem :/.  Once I get get rid of a bunch of it I should be able to get more head-fi gear as well to do some more reviews on my path to find what I like the most.
  
 As far as amp's I only really have Firefly's on the list (with the new tube PS) for sure which other ones yet.
  
 The ONLY thing I have paid anywhere close to retail is the HA-1 the second it came in stock and I saw it.  Even got $200 off the AK240 on Amazon (new from auth reseller even) which was great I thought until I saw the FP deal here on the UE/AK combos.  I really HAD to at least try it, Jude talked me into it along with Currawong, their reviews made me drool as I watched them over and over... although it was expensive as hell!!!  Since I am definitely keeping that though(unless those SOBs better come out with another flagship ), I am gonna get it RWAK'ed after I have done all of the reviews with it, so that I can do all of the reviews with it again .  Definitely cannot afford to buy another to compare at the same time tho .
  
  
 I forgot to mention that a set of PM-1's is also on the very short list (next 30 days), how could I forget!  I am wondering if that is going to be the magic set if it was designed to be paired with this HA-1.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Too bad, bad luck... Perhaps possible with future firmware upgrades? I would like to substitute HA-1 for my Logitech Touch. Perhaps, will combine iPod with iPeng app for streaming. possible? Does HA-1 take digital stream from Apple devices?


----------



## PerfectHiFi

What sample rates are supported by HA-1 when using Bluetooth connection?


----------



## x RELIC x

perfecthifi said:


> Too bad, bad luck... Perhaps possible with future firmware upgrades? I would like to substitute HA-1 for my Logitech Touch. Perhaps, will combine iPod with iPeng app for streaming. possible? Does HA-1 take digital stream from Apple devices?




Yes, digital stream with both 30pin and lightning cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

perfecthifi said:


> What sample rates are supported by HA-1 when using Bluetooth connection?




Mine shows 16/44.1, just checked as I never really use BT.


----------



## jonstatt

hasturtheyellow said:


> It does not. We have a BDP-105 connected to the setup so the customer can connect harddrives and thumbdrives to the BDP-105 and feed the signal to the HA-1 through optical or digital coaxial.
> 
> The USB port on the front panel of the player is designed for mobile devices (primarily Apple devices) that can use the player as an outboard soundcard. The Asynchronous USB performs similar functionality but for computers.


 
  
 Regarding the USB port on the front panel, you said "primarily Apple devices". The manual specifically quotes only more recent iPod, iPhone and iPad devices. Are there in fact some Android devices that can provide direct digital transfer this way?
  
 A great set-up with a BDP-105 should also include balanced connections from the player to the HA-1 for SACD/DVD-Audio


----------



## HiFiAudio

perfecthifi said:


> What sample rates are supported by HA-1 when using Bluetooth connection?


 
Sampling rate is limited to 48 kHz with aptX.


----------



## hikinokie

maxx134 said:


> Kinda feeling sorry for you dude,
> Because I don't see this unit ever getting to you unless you catch it before it sells out again, at FULL PRICE (!)
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Does anyone have the 105 and the HA-1 and compared?


----------



## hikinokie

hasturtheyellow said:


> It does not. We have a BDP-105 connected to the setup so the customer can connect harddrives and thumbdrives to the BDP-105 and feed the signal to the HA-1 through optical or digital coaxial.
> 
> The USB port on the front panel of the player is designed for mobile devices (primarily Apple devices) that can use the player as an outboard soundcard. The Asynchronous USB performs similar functionality but for computers.


 
 What is the word length/sampling rate limit, if any, on the optical/coaxial inputs on the HA-1?


----------



## hikinokie

hasturtheyellow said:


> It does not. We have a BDP-105 connected to the setup so the customer can connect harddrives and thumbdrives to the BDP-105 and feed the signal to the HA-1 through optical or digital coaxial.
> 
> The USB port on the front panel of the player is designed for mobile devices (primarily Apple devices) that can use the player as an outboard soundcard. The Asynchronous USB performs similar functionality but for computers.


 
 Amazon Kindle work on the front usb port?


----------



## x RELIC x

hikinokie said:


> What is the word length/sampling rate limit, if any, on the optical/coaxial inputs on the HA-1?




S/PDIF is max 24/192. Also found on Oppo Digital's website HA-1 specifications


----------



## SpudHarris

smarty-pants said:


> If anyone is selling brand new Oppo players (that are not backstocked older models, open box, scratch and dent, refurbished, etc... to the general public)
> for less than the MAP price set by Oppo, then it's the first time I've ever heard of it.
> Of course it really is just an unproven claim unless you do provide the proof you claim you have.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1
  
 I can vouch first hand that Oppo are very strict about their resellers keeping prices the same. I got an e-mail offer from a reseller when the PM-1 was released offering £100 off the 1st 10 buyers. I jumped but Oppo heard about it somehow and made my guy revoke the offer....
  
 Not 100% that the PM-1 is great value for money though when you compare the amazing HA-1 which costs the same. Guess R&D doesn't come cheap and most of the leg work was already done with the HA-1.


----------



## Brubacca

I have read through the thread and have some questions for those that have this headphone amp/dac.

My intention would be to use this as a stereo pre-amp/dac in my setup. 

Does this dac have a very analytical presentation? Does it make you tap your toes, is it musical? How does it do the whole PRAT thing? 

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Smarty-pants

spudharris said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is selling brand new Oppo players (that are not backstocked older models, open box, scratch and dent, refurbished, etc... to the general public)
> ...




I would actually kind of agree about the value of the PM-1.
In this case the stellar build quality and luxury packaging and such make the PM-1 more of a luxury item compared to their other offerings.
As such, the PM-2 will be considered the better bargain for price/performance.
The build quality may not be as stellar as the PM-1, but knowing Oppo's reputation it will certainly still be a high quality product, but just a slightly different build.


----------



## jonstatt

spudharris said:


> +1
> 
> I can vouch first hand that Oppo are very strict about their resellers keeping prices the same. I got an e-mail offer from a reseller when the PM-1 was released offering £100 off the 1st 10 buyers. I jumped but Oppo heard about it somehow and made my guy revoke the offer....
> 
> Not 100% that the PM-1 is great value for money though when you compare the amazing HA-1 which costs the same. Guess R&D doesn't come cheap and most of the leg work was already done with the HA-1.


 
  
 If that happened in Europe that would be absolutely illegal. Price fixing is strictly prohibited and a reseller must be allowed to sell at whatever price they want. A manufacturer can only set a recommended price. Of course there is always politics at play and it is never that black and white. What I will say though is that I know some of the mark-ups on some very high-end equipment and it is totally insane. I have seen evidence of some equipment being priced with 60-70% margin at the reseller, let-alone the manufacturer. As I said earlier in this thread, audiophile technology is a fickle thing with the pricing being more about reputation and "what they can get away with" than true R&D+manufacturing+reasonable profit. That being said, very high-end equipment sells in very low quantities so the profit margin needs to be higher to justify the existence of the company itself!
  
 This is why Oppo can deliver a product that defies its price point. It has the reputation and market penetration to deliver a quality product at a reasonable cost. I am sure there is still a healthy margin there compared to something like televisions which many companies sell at cost or even at a loss (e.g. Sony). Oppo aims at the sensible end of the audiophile market, and there they can make a product that achieves the quality yet defies the pricepoint of some of its competitors.


----------



## jonstatt

hikinokie said:


> Does anyone have the 105 and the HA-1 and compared?


 
  
 Yes for the headphone amplifier part...This has been compared earlier in the thread. It really depends on the headphones being used. The 105 simply does not have enough power to properly drive an Audeze LCD-2/3 (low sensitivity) or a Sennheiser HD800 (high impedence). The 105 can work with these headphones but it sounds "lazy" because it is lacking the raw dynamics needed due to lack of power. It is still an enjoyable listen, or perhaps I should say, an easy listen.
  
 Put the same headphones on the HA-1 and the dynamics are profoundly different. The music comes alive and you hear more subtle detail as well.
  
 I have my HA-1 connected to the 105 using balanced interconnects using the stereo dedicated out XLR connections.
  
 Also, I did some very brief DAC comparisons and on a short listen I think the DAC performance is extremely similar between the two. However where I did notice a slight difference was feeding a Sonos to the 105 coax input, or the HA-1 input. I don't know if there is a clocking improvement, or better jitter reduction in the HA-1, but there was a slight difference in overall definition/clarity. I was using Spotify high bit-rate audio. What was quite interesting was I had the CD in the 105 and compared it to the Spotify version of the very same CD and they sounded remarkably similar indeed when the Sonos/Spotify was being fed into the HA-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

brubacca said:


> I have read through the thread and have some questions for those that have this headphone amp/dac.
> 
> My intention would be to use this as a stereo pre-amp/dac in my setup.
> 
> ...




HA-1 DAC is very analytical as in what comes in is what goes out. No coloration, bright or dark to me. It simply shows every detail that it is fed. 

Toe tapping musicality would be more of a representation of your source music and speakers. The DAC doesn't add or take away. Clarity is the word here. 

Pace Rhythm and Timing would be represented by how well your speakers and amp could keep up. 

The basic truth IMO is that the HA-1 DAC is very well implemented with no distortion or grain and will play all the nuances of your source files, good or bad. The trick is using headphones or speakers (pre-amp->amp) that are good enough for the HA-1 to fill.


----------



## Maxx134

x relic x said:


> ... It simply shows every detail that it is fed.
> ...Clarity is the word here.



This exactly. 
I would like to add that me and another member with his own HA-1,
We did notice a "break-in" period where the unit fresh out but had a bit of sparkle in the trebles,
Which we both noticed disappeared after a certain number of hours. .

I noticed it was gone well before 50hr mark and other member said sooner I forget exactly but I think about 30..

What happens then is fairly amazing total clarity and detailing with PRAT and power.
You sense that you are now in "high end" category equipment, without any lack or want of further upgrading,
 if that is even possible since that may require easily over $3.5k & up(!), 
just for a different high end source dac/amp..

Anyway, not sure if this burn in experience is indicative to all HA-1 or not...

Edit:
The only other SS choice for me personally would have been the GS-X MKII, 
but then I would have to get a DAC to match that high level of performance and that's where I come up with my opinion about the $3.5k lol


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> This exactly.
> I would like to add that me and another member with his own HA-1,
> We did notice a "break-in" period where the unit fresh out but had a bit of sparkle in the trebles,
> Which we both noticed disappeared after a certain number of hours. .
> ...




Could be the transistors or capacitors in the analog amp section that settle down after some use as I heard it as well. Not sure about DAC burn in.


----------



## sbgunn

For anyone looking for a discount there's an indirect way to save 5%. If you have a discover card the rewards category is home improvement. For some reason Discover thinks Oppo (and Moon audio, lol) are home improvement stores. They credited me 5% on the oppo for this months statement. The cash back category changes at the end of this month... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty-pants

^nice!


----------



## HiFiAudio

Don't know if this has been posted, but Digital Trends had a pretty decent visual look at the appearance and functionality of the HA-1 on youtube.


----------



## jonstatt

Request for Oppo. Can you increase or allow configuration of the spectrum analyser to cover a wider range of frequencies? Currently it is ranging from 100-10k, but its outside of these ranges which interests me. Ideally I would like to see representation over the more typical 20-20kHz ranges.


----------



## Maxx134

jonstatt said:


> Request for Oppo. Can you increase or allow configuration of the spectrum analyser to cover a wider range of frequencies? Currently it is ranging from 100-10k, but its outside of these ranges which interests me. Ideally I would like to see representation over the more typical 20-20kHz ranges.


 It has already been discussed in this thread. 
The decision was made for visual practicality reasons


----------



## jonstatt

maxx134 said:


> It has already been discussed in this thread.
> The decision was made for visual practicality reasons


 
  
 Oops. I must have missed that in this thread somewhere. Apologies. Nevertheless I am sure they can find some way to still make it look pretty!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

jonstatt said:


> Regarding the USB port on the front panel, you said "primarily Apple devices". The manual specifically quotes only more recent iPod, iPhone and iPad devices. Are there in fact some Android devices that can provide direct digital transfer this way?


 
  
 There are some Android devices that will work, but they are few and far between, which is why the manual talks about iOS devices exclusively, since these will be the primary devices which can take advantage of the USB input on the HA-1.


----------



## SpudHarris

Tried what I thought to be my most challenging phones (HE-6) tonight but the HA-1 just took it in its stride in balanced with plenty of volume to spare. This amp just keeps surprising me.

I do love the HE-6 sound but they are so uncomfortable over long periods  Another late one on the cards, the HA-1 is as bad as golfing :rolleyes: divorce if I'm not careful


----------



## x RELIC x

Glad to hear it passed the HE-6 test! Normal or high gain?

We should all have a 'potentially divorced because of Head Fi' club. I'm already signed up!


----------



## smellyfungus

gonna disagree with some of the comments from earlier. although I do find the dac section to be stellar I think the amp portion falls behind. running balanced thru the ha-1 with my he-560 I lose some dynamics and micro detail vs my wa7(eh)/wa7tp(mullards). the extension falls short a smidgen on bass.

not a life changing difference but enough to keep the wa7 for sure. the value of the ha-1 still is good for what you get in one package but i just don't want someone thinking this a world beater like some of the impressions preceding mine.

on the fence whether or not to keep it but I haven't been eager to go back to the wa7 dac so I might just keep the ha-1 since I do like using the amp for short sessions and the remote control features are quite convienent.


----------



## AnakChan

I had the HA-1 for just over two weeks and I feel it's a good value for money desktop DAC/Amp. I did quite a bit of comparison with my Invicta v1.0, there are differences DAC-2-DAC feeding to an external amp (ZDSE) despite both being ES9018s.

In addition although the HA-1 amp's portion is decent, (not talking about $$ and return on value or the moment) there is room for improvement in the amp. If I ever bought the HA-1, I'd be more inclined to use it as a DAC-only feeding to an external amp of my choice.

Going back again to the DAC-2-DAC, despite both line out to the same amp, the Invicta's ES9018 implementation is a little more fluid, tonally balanced, & spacious than the HA-1's ES9018 implementation. Of course price wise it's not fair to compare the two & the return on investment, the improvements in the Invicta is not 4x the price of the HA-1 but nevertheless even DAC-2-DAC they sound a little different despite the same DAY chip. Implementation around the DAC is as important as the choice of DAC itself.


----------



## x RELIC x

smellyfungus said:


> gonna disagree with some of the comments from earlier. although I do find the dac section to be stellar I think the amp portion falls behind. running balanced thru the ha-1 with my he-560 I lose some dynamics and micro detail vs my wa7(eh)/wa7tp(mullards). the extension falls short a smidgen on bass.
> 
> not a life changing difference but enough to keep the wa7 for sure. the value of the ha-1 still is good for what you get in one package but i just don't want someone thinking this a world beater like some of the impressions preceding mine.
> 
> on the fence whether or not to keep it but I haven't been eager to go back to the wa7 dac so I might just keep the ha-1 since I do like using the amp for short sessions and the remote control features are quite convienent.




This is very helpful and somewhat what I was waiting to hear. Sounds like the differences between excellent SS and excellent tubes to me. I've been very interested in the WA7 for some more tube goodness (vs Pan Am) and haven't heard that many comparisons with the HA-1 so it's good to know they are somewhat close. I imagine the upgraded tubes help the WA7. 

Urge to spend rising. 

Still, I can't think of another one stop solution for all my audio needs that will beat the HA-1 at this price. If I wanted the best _price is no object_ components I'd probably consider the ALO Studio Six or Phonitor2, and McIntosh M100 or Weiss Medus. Gotta put the brakes on somewhere and the HA-1 makes it an easy stop.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

Does anyone know how the amp section of the HA-1 compare in driving the hd800s to the hdvd600/ 800


----------



## akhyar

smellyfungus said:


> gonna disagree with some of the comments from earlier. although I do find the dac section to be stellar I think the amp portion falls behind. running balanced thru the ha-1 with my he-560 I lose some dynamics and micro detail vs my wa7(eh)/wa7tp(mullards). the extension falls short a smidgen on bass.
> 
> not a life changing difference but enough to keep the wa7 for sure. the value of the ha-1 still is good for what you get in one package but i just don't want someone thinking this a world beater like some of the impressions preceding mine.
> 
> on the fence whether or not to keep it but I haven't been eager to go back to the wa7 dac so I might just keep the ha-1 since I do like using the amp for short sessions and the remote control features are quite convienent.




As someone who has the WA7 with EH tubes, albeit without the WA7t, I auditioned the HA-1 with the hope that the superior DAC and the class A amp in HA-1 will easily beat the WA7 as a one box solution.
Without the opportunity to A-B with the WA7, I might have to buy the HA-1 and only sell the one that I feels sounds lacking


----------



## olegausany

You have 30 days to try HA-1 and return if you are don't like it

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhyar

^ I wish I was in the USA to take advantage of the 30 days return


----------



## olegausany

But didn't they said that if you use offline order form you can do international purchase and return if you don't like but will have to pay for shipping back?

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellyfungus

akhyar said:


> As someone who has the WA7 with EH tubes, albeit without the WA7t, I auditioned the HA-1 with the hope that the superior DAC and the class A amp in HA-1 will easily beat the WA7 as a one box solution.
> Without the opportunity to A-B with the WA7, I might have to buy the HA-1 and only sell the one that I feels sounds lacking




I think if you listen to a lot of hi res flacs the ha-1 is gonna be better since the DAC will be able to extract all the goodness. 

the wa7 amp section matches my headphones better. ha-1 having both XLR and 1/4" is more a jack of all trades kinda deal. 

the wa7tp is a worthwhile upgrade if you're willing to roll tubes til you're satisfied.


----------



## akhyar

My local dealer offers me free balanced cable for PM-1 if I pre-order the HA-1, with stock coming in by end of June.
Tempting, in case I want to get the PM-1 or PM-2 in future


----------



## olegausany

In case you like them yes


----------



## Maxx134

smellyfungus said:


> gonna disagree with some of the comments from earlier. although I do find the dac section to be stellar I think the amp portion falls behind. running balanced thru the ha-1 with my he-560 I lose some dynamics and micro detail vs my wa7(eh)/wa7tp(mullards). the extension falls short a smidgen on bass.
> 
> not a life changing difference but enough to keep the wa7 for sure. the value of the ha-1 still is good for what you get in one package but i just don't want someone thinking this a world beater like some of the impressions preceding mine.
> 
> ...



I had the same setup with exception of the mullards..

I know exactly what is going on..
I have to disagree though. .

The reason is not what is lacking, 
But what is changing. 
The wa7&wa7tp combo deviates from the neutrality of the HA-1

The tube sound, coupled with an elevation in bass and dynamics makes it a seductive addictive combination, 
But there is no way it surpasses the linear clarity and detail retrieval of the HA-1.

The wa7 combo is just a different presentation which is extremely impressive but not as true to source, as the HA-1 to me.


Edit:
I did sell and do miss that combo.. but I couldn't keep both at time..


----------



## jonstatt

maxx134 said:


> I had the same setup with exception of the mullards..
> 
> I know exactly what is going on..
> I have to disagree though. .
> ...


 
  
  
  
 This is what I would have expected. It is hard to compare tube and SS amplifiers because where SS amplifiers deliberately go out of their way for neutrality, tube amplifiers are typically a choice of "colour". There is nothing wrong with that whatsoever though. Just like no two loudspeakers sound the same because they all have a "colour" too. But with SS devices the concept is just different. The Audeze LCD-2/3 and to a lesser extent the LCD-X have a "colour" compared to the Sennheiser HD800 which is more neutral.


----------



## sidrpm

akhyar said:


> My local dealer offers me free balanced cable for PM-1 if I pre-order the HA-1, with stock coming in by end of June.
> Tempting, in case I want to get the PM-1 or PM-2 in future


 
 Hey bro, how did the audition go? 
  
 Personally found the combo to be very very good. And the balanced cable really took the sound up a few notches, as expected.
  
 The offer you cite sounds great too.
  
 Do share your impressions.


----------



## akhyar

sidrpm said:


> Hey bro, how did the audition go?
> 
> Personally found the combo to be very very good. And the balanced cable really took the sound up a few notches, as expected.
> 
> ...




Haha! I took the plunge after the second audition with the balanced cable. Paid $200 deposit for a silver unit and free balanced cable for PM-1.
The first audition a few days earlier, the sound was harsh and sibilance, maybe the amp and cable were not burn-in yet or the source is not up to scratch as I was using the RCA input.
But earlier when I used coaxial in from Dx90, I felt that the sound is much better and to my liking. Hopefully can receive the set by end of this month


----------



## sidrpm

akhyar said:


> Haha! I took the plunge after the second audition with the balanced cable. Paid $200 deposit for a silver unit and free balanced cable for PM-1.
> The first audition a few days earlier, the sound was harsh and sibilance, maybe the amp and cable were not burn-in yet or the source is not up to scratch as I was using the RCA input.
> But earlier when I used coaxial in from Dx90, I felt that the sound is much better and to my liking. Hopefully can receive the set by end of this month


 
 Congrats Bro. I am sure you will be really happy with this purchase. Great decision and happy tunes ahead.


----------



## Currawong

A loaner set of PM-1 and HA-1 arrived yesterday. I've been enjoying using the HA-1 as a headphone and a DAC/pre. It does do a very nice job also with the Audeze LCD-X and XC. The presentation is quite "effortless".


----------



## musicheaven

currawong said:


> A loaner set of PM-1 and HA-1 arrived yesterday. I've been enjoying using the HA-1 as a headphone and a DAC/pre. It does do a very nice job also with the Audeze LCD-X and XC. The presentation is quite "effortless".


 

 Nice, almost the gear I am targeting (HA-1 & PM-2), let us know your impression once you've used it for a little while, it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aamefford

musicheaven said:


> Nice, almost the gear I am targeting (HA-1 & PM-2), let us know your impression once you've used it for a little while, it'll be greatly appreciated.


 

 Currawong's PM-1 impressions should be accurate for the PM-2 as well.  The PM-1 beta group was sent the PM-2 earpads and cable to beta test on the PM-1's.  Per Oppo, these would be the only significant changes that would affect sound signature.  All other changes would be to material and/or finish (matte, painted rather than polished/plated) on the headband and adjustment mechanism parts.  If it is true that the other parts have no sonic effect (I am inclined to accept this as true for now) the PM-2's will sound virtually indistinguishable from the PM-1's.  I was not able to detect any noticeable difference.  Most others in the beta group reported the same.
  
 I too will be interested in Currawong's impressions.  I have mine, I like hearing others.


----------



## Brault

aamefford said:


> Currawong's PM-1 impressions should be accurate for the PM-2 as well.  The PM-1 beta group was sent the PM-2 earpads and cable to beta test on the PM-1's.  Per Oppo, these would be the only significant changes that would affect sound signature.  All other changes would be to material and/or finish (matte, painted rather than polished/plated) on the headband and adjustment mechanism parts.  If it is true that the other parts have no sonic effect (I am inclined to accept this as true for now) the PM-2's will sound virtually indistinguishable from the PM-1's.  I was not able to detect any noticeable difference.  Most others in the beta group reported the same.
> 
> I too will be interested in Currawong's impressions.  I have mine, I like hearing others.




So PM-1 ear pads will fit the PM-2? This should get interesting... I want the HA-1 and PM-2 as well, once I replace my refrigerator.  I'm hoping to use the HA-1 with Q701's, then maybe PA -2's if they pan out as expected. 

Is anyone using the HA-1 as primarily a pre-amp for their speaker system, and occasional HP use? Or, better yet, speakers AND open phones at the same time (my favourite). I imagine leaving the HA-1 in my media centre (out of reach near the amplifier), using a long HP cable (balanced if necessary for distance), and controlling with the remote. Will that work? Source is local computer by USB, AppleTV, satellite TV, streaming, maybe Sonos (not likely). Does the remote control volume okay? Opinions?

I'm amazed how this site inspires the desire to buy...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes, all accessories for the PM-1 are compatible with the PM-2, and vice versa.


----------



## sbgunn

This post is for Hastur @ Oppo. After using the app and the amp for a bit I have two suggestions.

1- In the firmware is it possible to have the amp remember your mute setting through a power cycle? If I muted the pre-out to listen to my headphones, once I turn the unit off and back on its unmuted. If I don't remember to check the volume knob I end up blasting music through my speakers.

2- in the app, can we have the mute button shaded when mute is active so its easier to recognize?

EDIT: Also is there a remote code for this unit so I can program it to work with a different universal remote control or the xbox one?

Sorry if this isn't the right place to give feedback. If there is a better channel please let me know.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

1. Being able to keep the HA-1 muted across power cycles is something that we can consider, but not necessarily something that we can guarantee as being a part of the player. The main issue is that if you allow for continuous mute, you run the possibility of customer's thinking the HA-1 is defective, rather than just muted.
  
 2. This is something that I will suggest to the software engineers, but grey may not be the best color, since gray is usually used to show that something is not available.
  
 There is no remote control code. You will need to manually learn/program the remote control commands to a learning/universal remote.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hasturtheyellow said:


> 1. Being able to keep the HA-1 muted across power cycles is something that we can consider, but not necessarily something that we can guarantee as being a part of the player. The main issue is that if you allow for continuous mute, you run the possibility of customer's thinking the HA-1 is defective, rather than just muted.
> 
> 2. This is something that I will suggest to the software engineers, but grey may not be the best color, since gray is usually used to show that something is not available.
> 
> There is no remote control code. You will need to manually learn/program the remote control commands to a learning/universal remote.




Perhaps if MUTE is held across power cycles, when the unit is powered on and mute is engaged, the display could flash a message that mute is engaged, or maybe just the word MUTE in big letters.
Either flashing, or just on screen for something like 5 seconds and then disappear.

I have also mentioned the mute button to Oppo on the remote app... IIRC, the mute button always has an "x" on it.
I suggested if possible, to make the mute button show an x only when mute is engaged, and then remove the x when the mute function is not active.


----------



## sbgunn

hasturtheyellow said:


> 1. Being able to keep the HA-1 muted across power cycles is something that we can consider, but not necessarily something that we can guarantee as being a part of the player. The main issue is that if you allow for continuous mute, you run the possibility of customer's thinking the HA-1 is defective, rather than just muted.


 
  
 Makes sense from Oppo's perspective to make it as fool proof as possible. I guess if others make the same suggestion over time it may be worth another look. Thanks for your help!
  


smarty-pants said:


> Perhaps if MUTE is held across power cycles, when the unit is powered on and mute is engaged, the display could flash a message that mute is engaged, or maybe just the word MUTE in big letters.
> Either flashing, or just on screen for something like 5 seconds and then disappear.
> 
> I have also mentioned the mute button to Oppo on the remote app... IIRC, the mute button always has an "x" on it.
> I suggested if possible, to make the mute button show an x only when mute is engaged, and then remove the x when the mute function is not active.


 
  
 I like both of these ideas. Youre right, the button does always have the X on it. Toggling the X may be the easiest solution.
  
 Do you have speakers connected as well? How do you feel about the mute on power cycle? I'm just wondering if Im the only person that thought the way it works wasnt ideal. The unmuting isnt a huge issue but the few times i forgot to check I had the volume pot up a fair bit and got a bit of a jolt when music started playing!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Unfortunately everything that we do is filtered through support concerns, so there are times when we can't implement a customer recommendation simply because it would be a major technical support nightmare. But I have made tickets for the engineers to consider your recommendations for future updates.


----------



## Smarty-pants

sbgunn said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if MUTE is held across power cycles, when the unit is powered on and mute is engaged, the display could flash a message that mute is engaged, or maybe just the word MUTE in big letters.
> ...




Personally I would rather have the MUTE carry over across power cycles. I have had at least one instance of it blasting me away when powering on from previously in mute state.
I was happy to find that it didn't damage my speakers that I know of.
HasturTheYellow makes a very good point about it confusing some users into thinking the amp has gone tats up when not realizing it's muted.
However, another idea which may be even better, is to implement a "power on volume level" in the amps menu.
So then whatever number the user decides to plug into that setting, the unit will always power on at that volume level, despite what the volume was when powering off.
Their latest media players do have that feature already, and I think they could also implement it in the HA-1 if they wanted to.


----------



## x RELIC x

+1 ^

Great idea! Works a treat with my receiver.


----------



## Stereolab42

Personally I was surprised at the lack of an option to switch between the pre-amp and headphone outputs, as opposed to simply being able to mute the pre-amp. This is the primary advantage of at least one competing headphone amp for me. Who listens to headphones and their speakers simultaneously???


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You would be surprised over how many people wanted the BDP-105 players to support the analog outputs as well the headphone amplifier. The main reason for this is that customers wanted to be able to use a home theater setup while someone who is hard of hearing can use the headphones at the same time.
  
 Some people also wanted to run a second room while using the headphones.


----------



## Brault

I often use phones and speakers simultaneously. I can get the room ambience from the speakers plus the clarity and distinct localization of the phones. However, I'm doing this with separate volume control of the two so I can find a p,easing balance. This wouldn't work as well with the one control on the HA-1, I don't think...


----------



## Currawong

hasturtheyellow said:


> 1. Being able to keep the HA-1 muted across power cycles is something that we can consider, but not necessarily something that we can guarantee as being a part of the player. The main issue is that if you allow for continuous mute, you run the possibility of customer's thinking the HA-1 is defective, rather than just muted.
> 
> 2. This is something that I will suggest to the software engineers, but grey may not be the best color, since gray is usually used to show that something is not available.
> 
> There is no remote control code. You will need to manually learn/program the remote control commands to a learning/universal remote.


 
  
 The one negative in the set-up I don't like is that the mute button is on the remote only (as far as I can tell anyway).
  
 One of the nicest set-ups I've seen for sorting out the headphone outputs versus the pre-amp output is on the Resonessence Invicta and Mirus, where you can program a preset level for the pre-amp and headphone outputs which holds through power cycles, though I don't expect Oppo to suddenly implement anything as comprehensive as what they have.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

brault said:


> I often use phones and speakers simultaneously. I can get the room ambience from the speakers plus the clarity and distinct localization of the phones. However, I'm doing this with separate volume control of the two so I can find a p,easing balance. This wouldn't work as well with the one control on the HA-1, I don't think...


 
  
 That is what Home Theater Bypass is for. The analog/XLR outputs can be full volume and be controlled by the downstream amplifier/pre-amplifier/receiver, while the HA-1's volume controls just affect the headphone amplification.
  
 If you are using the HA-1 for all volume controls, then you will have problems with trying to get a proper mix for the amplified speakers and the headphones, as one is ultimately going to sound louder than the other.


----------



## Stereolab42

currawong said:


> The one negative in the set-up I don't like is that the mute button is on the remote only (as far as I can tell anyway).
> 
> One of the nicest set-ups I've seen for sorting out the headphone outputs versus the pre-amp output is on the Resonessence Invicta and Mirus, where you can program a preset level for the pre-amp and headphone outputs which holds through power cycles, though I don't expect Oppo to suddenly implement anything as comprehensive as what they have.


 
  
 The Grace m920 does that as well, in addition to the ability to assign exclusive output to phones/preamp or have them run simultaneously. Of course all these other amps cost a lot more, but I would guess this can be added as a software feature to the HA-1. My advice to Oppo would be to shift focus more towards computer and pro-audio setups, as opposed to home theater, for headphone amps.


----------



## jonstatt

stereolab42 said:


> The Grace m920 does that as well, in addition to the ability to assign exclusive output to phones/preamp or have them run simultaneously. Of course all these other amps cost a lot more, but I would guess this can be added as a software feature to the HA-1. My advice to Oppo would be to shift focus more towards computer and pro-audio setups, as opposed to home theater, for headphone amps.


 
  
 Not as "opposed to" but in addition to! I use my HA-1 exactly as Oppo have envisaged with it being used alongside a Home Theatre AV set-up. It acts as a DAC for my Sonos with home-theatre bypass full line out level to my AV system. And it also acts as a headphone amplifier with an XLR direct connection from the Oppo 105. I think I fit exactly into one of the set-ups that Oppo was aiming at so I wouldn't want attention diverted. No harm in them accommodating additional scenarios though!


----------



## Brault

currawong said:


> One of the nicest set-ups I've seen for sorting out the headphone outputs versus the pre-amp output is on the Resonessence Invicta and Mirus, where you can program a preset level for the pre-amp and headphone outputs which holds through power cycles, though I don't expect Oppo to suddenly implement anything as comprehensive as what they have.



Emotiva does this on the XDA-2 as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

One of the intangibles with Oppo Digital are it's stunning customer care. 

I contacted them with a question regarding my HA-1 and without hesitation they set aside a unit to ship to me with a return shipping label in case my unit was 'abnormal'. Of course nothing was wrong and they kindly confirmed my query, but still...... 

These guys are on the ball. Customer for life!


----------



## craftyhack

jonstatt said:


> Not as "opposed to" but in addition to! I use my HA-1 exactly as Oppo have envisaged with it being used alongside a Home Theatre AV set-up. It acts as a DAC for my Sonos with home-theatre bypass full line out level to my AV system. And it also acts as a headphone amplifier with an XLR direct connection from the Oppo 105. I think I fit exactly into one of the set-ups that Oppo was aiming at so I wouldn't want attention diverted. No harm in them accommodating additional scenarios though!


 
 +1


----------



## Frank I

I am going to connect it shortly to the Oppo BDP 105 to see how it works with the sacd disc and hdcd disc I have. The HA-1 doing well with both the high and low impedance headphones. Sound good on high gain with the hd800 and use low gain for everything else.


----------



## HiFiAudio

I was reading on exasound web site that they came out with downloadable (requires registration) Core Audio DoP256 and OS X ASIO drivers last march for their e20 Mk III, e22 and e28 DACsto support native DSD 256 within MacOS X, is Oppo Digital able to provide similar drivers to take advantage of native DSD 256 instead of just DSD over PCM ?


----------



## PerfectHiFi

What are the differences between US-, Asian - and European versions? All uniit have autosensing power 110 vac...240 vac, correct? Anything else that must be considered?


----------



## jonstatt

perfecthifi said:


> What are the differences between US-, Asian - and European versions? All uniit have autosensing power 110 vac...240 vac, correct? Anything else that must be considered?


 
  
 The power cable provided is obviously different. Sometimes the European version may use slightly different materials (e.g. paint) for EU compliance but in all likelihood all the versions of the actual product are the same. But as Oppo in each country/region operate independently, I would suspect if you were in the UK and bought a US one, in the event of a warranty issue, you would need to send it back to the US for repair.


----------



## Maxx134

One minor thing no one mentioned I think, is how absolutely real the meters look and work (!) 
Hard to believe they are an lcd screen.


----------



## jonstatt

maxx134 said:


> One minor thing no one mentioned I think, is how absolutely real the meters look and work (!)
> Hard to believe they are an lcd screen.


 
  
 But didn't you notice the sound quality improves when the screen is off? Just kidding..I haven't noticed any change but I am expecting someone to say this


----------



## twicehelix

Just joined this forum...great thread!  I have been listing to an Oppo HA-1 through Krell electronics and Thiel 5 speakers. Unfortunately, I do not have headphones. I popped the HA-1 in to the system, in place of my Benchmark DAC-1 USB--this is the older Benchmark (had it for ~3 years). I feed the Oppo files via a Mac lap top running Pure Music. In brief, comparing the Benchmark to the Oppo the sound and musicality I hear  is very ying/yang. I've noticed in my system, using my ears and my wife's that compared to the Benchmark the Oppo provides a much wider and deeper soundstage, cavernous lows and sound that makes me want to tap my toes a lot to the music. I don't want to stop listening. Very addictive kit here. Been trying to analyze why. My guess at this point (2-3 weeks of listening, fortunately not 24/7) is that the Benchmark may be way too detailed for my system. ????????  It has always been difficult to sit and listen to the Benchmark for hours--not the case with the Oppo. The Oppo sports flashes of great detail, but given good recordings just wonderful sounding music emerges in my system. I hear a lot of bloom and detail, but some occasional congestion. And yes, I do hear some small difference with the panel turned off--probably my imagination (took your bait Jonstatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Still considering the new Benchmark, but my wife will not let me return the Oppo!
 --Concerning heat. I own a Class A power amp that puts out heat rivaling my fireplace, so the Oppo getting warm is no big deal.
 --??? Does anyone know if the XLR outputs also sport Class A amplification, also using discrete devices (transistors vs. opamps)? 
 -I am really enjoying the Oppo and recommend that anyone  curious about the Oppo  to order one to check it out for yourself. I did also audition the Emotiva Dac-1. Nice bit of kit, but notches below the Benchmark.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

jonstatt said:


> But didn't you notice the sound quality improves when the screen is off? Just kidding..I haven't noticed any change but I am expecting someone to say this







twicehelix said:


> Just joined this forum...great thread!  I have been listing to an Oppo HA-1 through Krell electronics and Thiel 5 speakers. Unfortunately, I do not have headphones. I popped the HA-1 in to the system, in place of my Benchmark DAC-1 USB--this is the older Benchmark (had it for ~3 years). I feed the Oppo files via a Mac lap top running Pure Music. In brief, comparing the Benchmark to the Oppo the sound and musicality I hear  is very ying/yang. I've noticed in my system, using my ears and my wife's that compared to the Benchmark the Oppo provides a much wider and deeper soundstage, cavernous lows and sound that makes me want to tap my toes a lot to the music. I don't want to stop listening. Very addictive kit here. Been trying to analyze why. My guess at this point (2-3 weeks of listening, fortunately not 24/7) is that the Benchmark may be way too detailed for my system. ????????  It has always been difficult to sit and listen to the Benchmark for hours--not the case with the Oppo. The Oppo sports flashes of great detail, but given good recordings just wonderful sounding music emerges in my system. I hear a lot of bloom and detail, but some occasional congestion. And yes, I do hear some small difference with the panel turned off--probably my imagination (took your bait Jonstatt :wink_face: ). Still considering the new Benchmark, but my wife will not let me return the Oppo!
> --Concerning heat. I own a Class A power amp that puts out heat rivaling my fireplace, so the Oppo getting warm is no big deal.
> --??? Does anyone know if the XLR outputs also sport Class A amplification, also using discrete devices (transistors vs. opamps)?
> -I am really enjoying the Oppo and recommend that anyone  curious about the Oppo  to order one to check it out for yourself. I did also audition the Emotiva Dac-1. Nice bit of kit, but notches below the Benchmark.





LMAO


----------



## Maxx134

.





jonstatt said:


> But didn't you notice the sound quality improves when the screen is off? Just kidding..I haven't noticed any change but I am expecting someone to say this



Lol no, but I tell you something else...
Whenever I dim the lights my sense of hearing seems more accentuated. .
I am thinking this may happen to others. .


----------



## HiFiAudio

jonstatt said:


> But didn't you notice the sound quality improves when the screen is off? Just kidding..I haven't noticed any change but I am expecting someone to say this


 
 I am reminded of how some people on occasion pick some operational mode and say AQ is greatly improved even though functionally there is zero difference.  Not like turning off the display is going to make a class A amp any more pure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just wait i am sure there will be the custom wall plugs and line cord that make a radical AQ difference showing up eventually.


----------



## Maxx134

twicehelix said:


> Just joined this forum...great thread!  I have been listing to an Oppo HA-1 through Krell electronics and Thiel 5 speakers...
> 
> ... compared to the Benchmark the Oppo provides a much wider and deeper soundstage, cavernous lows and sound that makes me want to tap my toes a lot to the music. I don't want to stop listening. Very addictive kit here. Been trying to analyze why...
> My guess at this point... the Benchmark may be way too detailed for my system. ????????



I highly doubt you hearing more details. 

I do believe it may be the purer sonics of the oppo that make it more enjoyable.

Most solid state stuff can sound somewhat hard, harsh and edgy.
That is what I assume is your predicament with your "Benchmark DAC"

Also why so many prefer tube sonics with "even order" Harmonic distortion.

I have had a few tube setups,
 and I can honestly say the HA-1 is one of the few Solid State solutions that can achieve that level of musical enjoyment..


----------



## twicehelix

Dear Maxx-
  
 Neat to hear that you also enjoy the Oppo.....
 I think you are probably correct, but I do hear more details at the low end of the sonic spectrum through the Oppo--I did not hear such detail through the Benchmark; also, cymbals sounded more realistic giving me some clue that the treble rendition is satisfying......so, do you know how the HA-1 handles signals going to the XLR output?  I'm not an electrical engineer, but given a hefty toroidal transformer and a lot of beefy capacitors it seems like the Oppo might have their act together in the power supply department. I guess this is a necessary component for getting the music right. Didn't want to say it before, but yes, you are also right, the Oppo presentation is tube-like. I sense a after-glow (bloom?) around musical notes and voices--very addicting. Been wondering if this perceived effect is obscuring equally satisfying detail. Wonderful issues to angst about!
  
 Okay, was just joking about the display, but when I really want to listen closely, I do close my eyes. No, I do not plug my ears, as well!


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Great comments, Newbie, welcome to the HA-1 forum!
Very interesting question that you put in regarding Class A output stages for XLR and line outputs.
Perhaps, OPPO can answer to this, they have the schematics ( circuit diagrams)
Maybe they use some nice low distortion, low noise buffer amps from Analog Devices, such as AD8597 or so?
Personally, I can imagine that the sound quality may change when turning off the LCD screen.
However, this would probably lead to an improper design / isolation between analog and digital circuits and/ or ground loop problems, what I


----------



## HiFiAudio

If you contact Oppo they can certainly describe their output stage in greater detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
Review – Oppo HA-1 Headphone Amplifier


> The toughest choice won’t be if you should buy the Oppo HA-1, it’s going to be what color.


 
 Harris Fogel, with additional reporting by Nancy Burlan, posted 5/29/2014 - MacEditionRadio.com


----------



## twicehelix

PerfectHiFi-
  
 Thank you!  Appreciate your comments and this thread.
  
 Circuit diagrams.....I did write Oppo about how they feed their XLR outputs, I got some canned answer back that didn't address my question:
  
 "Yes, anything that is fed into the HA-1 will also be fed out of the XLR outputs."
 Okay......
  
 Are you also listening to a HA-1?  If so, curious to learn about your impressions.
 Was neat to hear that Maxx134 finds the Oppo sounds more like his tube gear.
  
 Regarding the Benchmark DCA-1 USB: I did move it up to my my office system which comprises a Emotiva XPA-2 amp and Magenpan MMGs--files fed from an iMac via Pure Music 2.0. Here, the Benchmark sounded gorgeous. Beautiful layering, nice dynamics, deep and engaging soundstage and music flowed in a way that made you not want to stop listening. Just fun! Not like my Krell/Thiel/Benchmark system. My previous DAC in that system was a TC Electronics Konnect 6 (Firewire)-- pretty good DAC and inexpensive. Incidentally, how do you guys feel about USB vs. Firewire connections to your DACs? I guess one good way to asses this might be with a Mytek DAC.
  
 Inclusion of the Oppo into the Krell/Thiel system has finally allowed me to listen for hours and have fun with this system. Heck, my wife, who has pretty good ears, but no audiophile pretensions, just loves it. I value such evaluations, since they don't read the audiophile press.
  
 I'm also thinking about finally getting in to headphones....I may try out the cheaper Oppo 'phones when they become available. I know the guy who owns Full Compass, he swears by Sennheisers.


----------



## twicehelix

Nice review and read!


----------



## Maxx134

twicehelix said:


> ...
> Was neat to hear that Maxx134 finds the Oppo sounds more like his tube gear...




My post must have been misleading...

I do not find the HA-1 to sound like my past tube gear...

BUT,
I do find similar qualities... 
Like large soundstage to fill in my hd800 so as to make it sound like their a match with details.

I also find a fluid liquidity in the trebles..
The HA-1 sounds just super clear,
without the Solid State edge or metallic shine, or hardness or artificialness or coldness that some SS gear can have.

That was why I went to tubes, for musicality. 
Now I don't need any(!)


----------



## akhyar

maxx134 said:


> My post must have been misleading...
> 
> I do not find the HA-1 to sound like my past tube gear...
> 
> ...




Hi Maxx,
Mind sharing what headphone cable you're using for your HD800?
My silver unit HA-1 is expected to arrive end of this month, and I'm shopping around for an upgraded balanced cable for my HD800.
Thanks


----------



## Maxx134

I only tried 3 others besides stock.
I have sold and bought back a Cardas 4pin xlr cable.
Every other cable sounded better than stock but it was at the minor or micro level..

I believe the key to best sound on HA-1 is using the balanced XLR headphone out..


----------



## akhyar

maxx134 said:


> I only tried 3 others besides stock.
> I have sold and bought back a Cardas 4pin xlr cable.
> Every other cable sounded better than stock but it was at the minor or micro level..
> 
> I believe the key to best sound on HA-1 is using the balanced XLR headphone out..




Thanks Maxx, 
I've auditioned the Cardas Clear balanced for HD800, but they come with 2x 3-pin XLR plugs. Will hunt around for 4-pin XLR to use with the HA-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> I only tried 3 others besides stock.
> I have sold and bought back a Cardas 4pin xlr cable.
> Every other cable sounded better than stock but it was at the minor or micro level..
> 
> I believe the key to best sound on HA-1 is using the balanced XLR headphone out..




Yeah, balanced XLR headphone out is amazingly clear. 

I tried the single ended headphone out the other night and was again amazed at the difference balanced output gives. I also tried the X5 connected to the RCA input instead of coaxial and.............. well let's just say I never thought the X5 sounded too warm, but I immediately missed the DAC implementation in the HA-1. The funny thing is that I'm glad to hear a difference as I can drive my headphones with a powerful class A amp and listen to different DAC presentations when the mood strikes. 

This is a long honeymoon.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Here's a nice short review from Adrock (moderator, Blu-ray.com), check out the images also.
  


> My good friend, *Badas*, asked me post a few pictures and a short review. I have the pleasure of being not only an old friend of his, but also his American courier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sbgunn

akhyar said:


> Will hunt around for 4-pin XLR to use with the HA-1.




I'm currently using the moon audio 4pin black dragon cable with my hd800s. Its a nice cable and in 10ft length its still cheaper than the sennheiser balanced cable for the hd800


----------



## SpudHarris

maxx134 said:


> That was why I went to tubes, for musicality.
> Now I don't need any(!)


 
  
 With you there!
  
 I have been very happy with the HD800's via My tube amp (Icon HP8 MII) and have spent twice as much again on boutique / romantic sounding tubes. I keep going back to it, just to see if I'm missing anything by using the HA-1 and I'm not. Everyone who has tried a good tube amp with pretty much tell you the same thing, there is a certain musicality whilst still revealing micro detail that is generally not found in SS amps. I keep going back to the HA-1 because that's how it sounds to me. Can't bring myself to put the HP8 up for sale yet but guess it's just a matter of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have so much money tied up in it it's hard to justify keeping it when it doesn't get the air time it deserves...


----------



## jonstatt

For those with an HD800, are you running low or high gain? With high gain, I am near the lower end of the volume (-19dB), but with normal gain, I am near to 0dB. The volume actually extends into the positive dB range but I don't know if there is a negative for doing that.


----------



## Maxx134

jonstatt said:


> For those with an HD800, are you running low or high gain? With high gain, I am near the lower end of the volume (-19dB), but with normal gain, I am near to 0dB. The volume actually extends into the positive dB range but I don't know if there is a negative for doing that.



I tried both to see if I could notice any sonic differences but so far for non percussive and non demanding music I noticed no benefits,
 although if U read maybe two page back I think Frank stated that high gain was preferable.


----------



## ogodei

jonstatt said:


> For those with an HD800, are you running low or high gain? With high gain, I am near the lower end of the volume (-19dB), but with normal gain, I am near to 0dB. The volume actually extends into the positive dB range but I don't know if there is a negative for doing that.


 
  
 I am running the HD800 SE at high gain for volume.  I've tried both low and high and didn't find a penalty running in either mode, just the volume preference.
  
 Positive or negative dB numbers on the display should not matter for sound quality, the only consideration would be if you are running the volume control near the bottom of its range.


----------



## SpudHarris

jonstatt said:


> For those with an HD800, are you running low or high gain? With high gain, I am near the lower end of the volume (-19dB), but with normal gain, I am near to 0dB. The volume actually extends into the positive dB range but I don't know if there is a negative for doing that.


 
  
 I'm in balanced mode High Gain @ between -18/19dB


----------



## docBliny

maxx134 said:


> I tried both to see if I could notice any sonic differences but so far for non percussive and non demanding music I noticed no benefits,
> although if U read maybe two page back I think Frank stated that high gain was preferable.




The manual states that you should generally try to keep the the volume in the high area with low gain, rather than volume low with high gain. Page 19.

//TB


----------



## Maxx134

docbliny said:


> The manual states that you should generally try to keep the the volume in the high area with low gain, rather than volume low with high gain. Page 19.
> 
> //TB



A general true statement, 
But for dynamics and control of any headphone, more power on tap is better. .

 I read in other website I shall not name,
 that the hd800 can surpass and climb even higher with greater visceral bass when properly amped..
Sooo
Need more testing, 
But I believe Frank...


frank i said:


> ...The HA-1 doing well with both the high and low impedance headphones...
> 
> Sound good on high gain with the hd800 and use low gain for everything else.


----------



## jonstatt

ogodei said:


> I am running the HD800 SE at high gain for volume.  I've tried both low and high and didn't find a penalty running in either mode, just the volume preference.
> 
> Positive or negative dB numbers on the display should not matter for sound quality, the only consideration would be if you are running the volume control near the bottom of its range.


 
  
 I completely understand that the negative dB value is largely irrelevant because the volume is an attenuator control...it is not "changing" the gain when you change the volume. But that is why I am surprised you can keep going past zero into positive territory which "should" mean you are in fact no longer just attenuating...but gaining. So I am a bit confused what positive volume dB numbers mean.


----------



## vigotone

Anyone try this out with the Audeze LCD-XC closed cans? Love to hear your thoughts on that combo.


----------



## craftyhack

vigotone said:


> Anyone try this out with the Audeze LCD-XC closed cans? Love to hear your thoughts on that combo.


 
 Indeed, I have, fantastic combo, also with the LCD-3s (pre-fazor).  It drives them both with aplomb obviously, I was able get to the top of the volume (+20db?  don't remember) with both (low gain), and my ear drums were tickling.  Yes, I know that is bad, and only did it for a few seconds on each, but the point of the exercise was to listen for clipping or distortion.  Absolutely NONE, and the presentation wasn't affected at all, it was incredible, what this combo can do.  I think with the relatively warm / dark presentation (relative to HD-800) of the LCD's, the combo with this smoother than normal SS amp, yet still forward and detailed, is near perfect.  That makes sense given they were designed for the PM series of headphones given the PMs are planar as well.
  
 Side note, I am still building my list of gear, where once complete I will begin posting reviews of combo's and comparisons, I don't want to start until I have all of the gear in hand that I will be reviewing so I can do each type in one or two sittings with true double blind testing (my wife will be doing the A/Bing, and she knows nothing about this gear, so I consider her blind ).  My method with each set of cans/IEMs will be to A/B between the HA-1 in three configs, HA-1 DAC only, HA-1 AMP only, and HA-1 combo against other gear in replacing one or more of the components in the chain.  I will be acquiring gear to allow the switching to be immediate, so that I can write down my impressions without knowing which of the two (or three or four) setups I am listening too, and be able to tell her to switch back to A or C again real quick, etc.  I will *try* to rank what I prefer, at worst I will at least rank by what I prefer by mood/genre of source.  I am still working on how to affordably get more technical numbers to accompany my subjective data.  My focus for the first round will be to give impressions across all of the gear I have for each set of IEMs/CANs.  To date, here is the gear required, please give advice on what makes sense to add to the list, I think I am light on external amps and DACs, only have a couple more set of can's to add I think:
  
 CIEMs:

*UERMs
*UE18s
 
 IEMs:

JH Audio Roxannes
Shure E500-PTH
Ultimate Ears TripleFi's
Many other <$150 pairs
 
 Cans:

Audeze LCD3 (pre-fazor)
Audeze LCD-XC
**Oppo PM-1s
*Hifiman HE-500s
**Sennheiser HD-800 (bal)
***AlphaDogs
Sony MDR-7506
Sony MDR-XB1000
Ultrasone 900
  
 Amps:

Oppo HA-1 (to be ***RW-OPPO'ed )
Schiit Valhalla
Schiit Mjolnar
***Woo WA7 with tp power
*Hifiman EF-5
Fiio E17
Fiio E09K
Fiio E7
Pioneer Elite SC-68
Pioneer 47TXi
Onkyo 3008
  
 Sources:

AK100 (to be RWAKed)
AK240 (to be RWAKed)
Sony ZX1
XA5400ES
Pioneer Elite 47Ai
Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD
Onkyo DV-HD805
Toshiba HD-XA2
iPod 160GB Classic x3
iPod Touch 4th 64GB x2
iPod Nano 6th 16GBx4 (great watches)
Zune G1 30GB
Zune G2 80GB
Various desktops, laptops, and tablets w/ various apps (+JRiver)
 
 DACs/AMP/Receiver Sources

Fiio E17
Fiio E7
Oppo HA-1
Pioneer Elite SC-68
Pioneer 49TXi
Onkyo 3008
Many other Onkyo's from 809-607 and a bunch in between
many other standard BR, DVD, CD, and HD-DVD players
  
 
 *"on the way"
 **"working on purchasing right now"
 ***"considering"


----------



## x RELIC x

vigotone said:


> Anyone try this out with the Audeze LCD-XC closed cans? Love to hear your thoughts on that combo.




I LOVE the XC / HA-1 pairing. You can read my impressions here. 

My post is a little enthusiastic, but I still feel the same.

Edit: I'll add to my impressions that nothing I own sounds as good as my XC, but my XC sounds better on the HA-1 than anything I've tried them with. The HA-1 easily reveals the limits of my other headphones if they can't keep up to the unit.


----------



## x RELIC x

craftyhack looking forward to your insanely detailed impressions / review. :eek:

Hopefully it won't take all year!!


----------



## craftyhack

x relic x said:


> @craftyhack looking forward to your insanely detailed impressions / review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, most of the time will be acquiring the gear (and most of that time is getting the $ to get the gear ).  probably another month or two.  Once I have it, I will be going heads down to do the first rounds focusing on the HA-1.  If it is well received, then I will work on going with the same concept with the other gear I have focusing on those pieces instead.
  
 The hardest ones will be how to figure out double blind with headphones, I can usually tell which ones i am wearing even with my eyes closed :/.  Perhaps I can get some novacaine/lidocaine to locally inject so I can't feel my head and have my wife put them on to do that part .


----------



## x RELIC x

craftyhack said:


> Nope, most of the time will be acquiring the gear (and most of that time is getting the $ to get the gear ).  probably another month or two.  Once I have it, I will be going heads down to do the first rounds focusing on the HA-1.  If it is well received, then I will work on going with the same concept with the other gear I have focusing on those pieces instead.
> 
> The hardest ones will be how to figure out double blind with headphones, I can usually tell which ones i am wearing even with my eyes closed :/.  *Perhaps I can get some novacaine/lidocaine to locally inject so I can't feel my head and have my wife put them on to do that part* .




ROFL!!!


----------



## Maxx134

craftyhack said:


> ....
> The hardest ones will be how to figure out double blind with headphones, I can usually tell which ones i am wearing even with my eyes closed :/.  ...



You don't have to "not" know which headphone is on to tell which one is better (!)


----------



## craftyhack

maxx134 said:


> You don't have to "not" know which headphone is on to tell which one is better (!)


 
 I think you are just kidding, and I don't think so either(I would like to think of myself as impartial), but the mind is a funny thing, perception is reality... and after reading as many drug trials as I have, the mind is also VERY powerful, basically we barely understand it. During research, when participants have no idea when conditions are different for others than they think they are for themselves... their mind alone causes physical changes in their autonomic systems that aren't possible for that same person to control under typical circumstances.  I believe that the same is the case in any area, especially hi-fi where reviewing is so subjective to begin with.
  
 When I hold those BEAUTIFUL XC's, my mind is already making judgements on quality and expected performance.  I know they are hand made in the states which makes me like them more for no good reason... we are a global economy now... just IMO, I want to help my fellow humans in commerce no matter their race or locale.  But I still have pride in "Made in the USA", call it rooting for the home team I guess.  I have read 10's of thousands of lines of gushing reviews, and I have already listened and formed my own opinions.  Therefore, I couldn't be more biased, and because of that, subconsciously adjectives used my be changed subtly, where dark becomes rich and smooth, etc. and the over all tone of the review is changed dramatically.
  
 I will figure out some way to A/B at least a couple of pairs of cans... and then I will review them.  THEN, I will put those away without reading them.  After that I will try the same without being blind, all other conditions equal.  I will check out the differences, probably post to the science forum for other feedback, and see what happens .  If it turns out you are right and my bias doesn't affect my reviews, then I will save a lot of $ and possible jail time on scoring that novacaine .
  
 Back to the thread though, without being blind, every pair of HP's I have plugged into the HA-1 have so far (in my list above) have been EXCELLENT.  I am assuming either that means that a) the HA-1 is truly transparent, or b) the HA-1 is not exactly transparent, but has been implemented in such a way so as to complement many types of HPs without being to colorful, where bad combo's may occur... at least for what I own so far.


----------



## ogodei

docbliny said:


> The manual states that you should generally try to keep the the volume in the high area with low gain, rather than volume low with high gain. Page 19.
> 
> //TB


 
  
 The manual is correct in both generally accepted practices:
  
 1) with an analog potentiometer (AKA smooth volume knob) you generally want playback volume to be at least in the midrange (9 to 2 O'clock on the dial) to avoid channel imbalances at the low end
  
 2) with gain, you generally want to use the least gain needed to avoid distortion or channel imbalances at the high end & any problems when using amps with high output impedance
  
 With the HA 1 at low gain and the SE HD800s, I found I had to crank the volume up very high. Setting the gain to high corrected that without introducing any noticeable distortions.  Thus, best of both worlds.  With the super efficient PM-1s on the balanced output, I set the gain back to low because they don't need the power, although I didn't find any real penalty for leaving it set to high.
  


jonstatt said:


> I completely understand that the negative dB value is largely irrelevant because the volume is an attenuator control...it is not "changing" the gain when you change the volume. But that is why I am surprised you can keep going past zero into positive territory which "should" mean you are in fact no longer just attenuating...but gaining. So I am a bit confused what positive volume dB numbers mean.


 
  
 The dB volume readouts on amps usually are set by reference to some nominal, 'reference' set of speakers or cans.   Meaning, when you plugged that reference set of speakers in and tweaked  the amp volume to where it reads '0 dB', you would get 80dB or 100dB or some set volume as measured at some set distance to the speaker drivers.  Once that level is determined, the engineers can attenuate the amp circuit before the volume control to make that reference point get reached anywhere along the range of the control they want.
  
 In short, 1) a '0dB' reading has no real mechanical reference to any specific spot on the volume knob (unlike say a '10' on 1 to 10 scale), and 2) without some sophisticated maths, there is little way of predicting the actual measured level of sound output you will get with a given set of phones and the volume control set to '0dB'.   The engineers could theoretically set it very low in the range so you can need to keep cranking up the volume way past '0' to hear anything.   In practice it's usually set somewhere pretty high up on the dial and produces a volume that would destroy your hearing if you listened to it with a reasonable set of speakers or headphones.


----------



## jonstatt

ogodei said:


> In short, 1) a '0dB' reading has no real mechanical reference to any specific spot on the volume knob (unlike say a '10' on 1 to 10 scale), and 2) without some sophisticated maths, there is little way of predicting the actual measured level of sound output you will get with a given set of phones and the volume control set to '0dB'.   The engineers could theoretically set it very low in the range so you can need to keep cranking up the volume way past '0' to hear anything.   In practice it's usually set somewhere pretty high up on the dial and produces a volume that would destroy your hearing if you listened to it with a reasonable set of speakers or headphones.


 
  
 In relation to an AV processor / amplifier, the 0dB has a genuine meaning as long as its a calibrated system. Most modern AV processors include a mic and an automated calibration routine. So as you correctly said, 0dB corresponds to a specific output level for a disc that has been encoded according to specific parameters (like a THX certified disc). 0dB therefore corresponds to reference listening levels.
  
 In the case of the headphone amplifier, this is craziness to have anything greater than 0dB because as you pointed out, every headphone model is different in how loud it will be at any specific volume level. In the case of the headphone amplifier, the volume control is nothing more than an attenuator, so you should only ever see a range from 0 (no attenuation), to various negative numbers indicating the level of signal attenuation!
  
 I think Oppo should change this!


----------



## Maxx134

craftyhack said:


> ...I will figure out some way to A/B at least a couple of pairs of cans.



One way may be to buy another can that "feels" the same on your head to the expensive one..


----------



## ogodei

jonstatt said:


> In relation to an AV processor / amplifier, the 0dB has a genuine meaning as long as its a calibrated system. Most modern AV processors include a mic and an automated calibration routine. So as you correctly said, 0dB corresponds to a specific output level for a disc that has been encoded according to specific parameters (like a THX certified disc). 0dB therefore corresponds to reference listening levels.
> 
> In the case of the headphone amplifier, this is craziness to have anything greater than 0dB because as you pointed out, every headphone model is different in how loud it will be at any specific volume level. In the case of the headphone amplifier, the volume control is nothing more than an attenuator, so you should only ever see a range from 0 (no attenuation), to various negative numbers indicating the level of signal attenuation!
> 
> I think Oppo should change this!


 
  
 I get it, tying the dB level back to the physical attenuator.  It would be very cool to go the other way though:  With each amp, include a foam head with a built in SPL meter that plugs into your amp.  Plug in your cans, put the cans on the foam head so the SPL meter picks up the sound, then the amp adjusts itself so 0dB is some reference level SPL as played back by your specific cans.   Now that would be cool (if people could ever get past arguing what the reference level should be, and how the head-related transfer function is really boosting some freqs. so the SPL meter is wrong, etc., etc.)
  
 But going back to a -80 to 0 scale would also work.  I want it to be software configurable though, so I can make mine go to +1.


----------



## craftyhack

ogodei said:


> I get it, tying the dB level back to the physical attenuator.  It would be very cool to go the other way though:  With each amp, include a foam head with a built in SPL meter that plugs into your amp.  Plug in your cans, put the cans on the foam head so the SPL meter picks up the sound, then the amp adjusts itself so 0dB is some reference level SPL as played back by your specific cans.   Now that would be cool (if people could ever get past arguing what the reference level should be, and how the head-related transfer function is really boosting some freqs. so the SPL meter is wrong, etc., etc.)
> 
> But going back to a -80 to 0 scale would also work.  I want it to be software configurable though, so I can make mine go to +1.


 
 Nah mate, it's gotta go to 11!


----------



## twicehelix

Hello HasturtheYellow-
  
 Wondering if the stereo XLR outputs on the back of the HA-1 are also fed by a Class A amplifier like what is offered for the headphone output? 
 I've been thoroughly enjoying my HA-1.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The XLR outputs are not amplified, so they are not a part of the Class A design. The integration is very similar to how we designed the BDP-95/105/105D's analog output stages.


----------



## twicehelix

Neat! Does this analog output use opamps, or discrete devices? (Or does my question make no sense?) I'm not an electrical engineer, nor am I familiar with the BDP units, except knowing that they are highly regarded. I can imagine some "buffering stage (s)" coming from the DAC chip and its associated devices, leading to the XLR analog outputs. I can also imagine that you folks have engineered a great power supply (I see a large toroidal transformer and many fat capacitors) that may also grace these XLR outputs? My apologies for being so inquisitive-- I guess being a scientist I'm trying to understand why the HA-1 sounds so fantastic.
  
 Benchmark and Mytek, I believe, use 4 Sabre DACs in their units; Oppo uses one. Interesting to understand the trade-offs given a digital section (1-4) DAC chips, interfaces and analog sections (discrete and complex) vs. opamps. I realize that a unit is really the sum of its parts convolved by its design which takes into account how parts interact. A SYSTEM. No one component defines....


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We use op-amps, but the manufacturer and model numbers are not available at the top of my head. For the BDP-95 and the BDP-105 we used Texas Instruments LM4562/LME49720 op-amps, so it is very likely that we are using similar chips in the HA-1.


----------



## Hooster

hasturtheyellow said:


> The XLR outputs are not amplified, so they are not a part of the Class A design. The integration is very similar to how we designed the BDP-95/105/105D's analog output stages.


 
  
 Really? Not amplified?
  
 From the manual:
 "The HA-1 offers both RCA and XLR Balanced
 jacks. The output level is controlled by the
 Volume Knob or remote. The output is not muted when a pair of
 headphones is plugged in. It is muted when the remote
 MUTE button is pressed"


----------



## HasturTheYellow

That is not amplification. That is just standard analog voltage required to get an audio signal from the HA-1 to the amplification equipment. It is not like speaker terminals or the headphone amplifier which actually has an appreciable signal amplification.


----------



## Hooster

hasturtheyellow said:


> That is not amplification. That is just standard analog voltage required to get an audio signal from the HA-1 to the amplification equipment. It is not like speaker terminals or the headphone amplifier which actually has an appreciable signal amplification.


 
  
 Thank you.


----------



## hikinokie

hasturtheyellow said:


> We use op-amps, but the manufacturer and model numbers are not available at the top of my head. For the BDP-95 and the BDP-105 we used Texas Instruments LM4562/LME49720 op-amps, so it is very likely that we are using similar chips in the HA-1.


 
 So aside for more power the HA-1 sounds pretty much like the headphone amp in the 105?


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Since the hardware is a little different and different build path, the HP amp in the HA-1 will rival the HP amp in the 105.
The HP amp in the 105 is still very good, but the HA-1 is a cut above for sound quality.
You also have a lot more customizable features in the HA-1, including analog inputs and the ability to decode DSD256, among others.


----------



## Maxx134

I love this amp and am fairly convinced this HA-1 is last stop for a long while with me climbing the equipment ladder because of the excellent dac/amp performance. 

Looks like you need to spend at least double the amount and over to beat it..

Most other top dac/amp solutions, (Benchmark DAC2-HGC, MyTek, Dangerous Source, Grace m920)
Provide more features than you need,
Yet none of those have XLR headphone out and all have much weaker amplifier stage than the HA-1...

Most smaller compact units cannot hide their power inferiority to the HA-1 with their fancy features and big price tags...

Here is a list of only a few drawbacks from other solutions I was able to read about and do quick search on. .

mytek: 
hissing on iem is audible on hd800
Less revealing than both the hilo and dac2.
No XLR headphone out

Hilo:
Less power than HA-1.
Hissing with iems is audible on hd800
No XLR headphone out

Benchmark DAC2-HGC :
Quite on iem but
Headphone current limit at 300 ma per channel. .
From searches looks like a 400mw amp section. 
No XLR headphone out

Audio-gd NFB-27 & 28:
Low power at higher impedance ; down to 600 mw at 600ohm

Audio-gd Compass 2:
Less power than NFB-27&28
No XLR headphone out

Burson Conductor: 
No XLR headphone out
Burnson amp only = 1w

Fostex HP-A8C:
 lower power .
Max Output:    700mW (32-ohm loaded)
No XLR headphone out

Emotiva: 
Amp only, not class A, and not as resolving.

 I haven't even touch the functionality/convenience and abilities of other formats like DSD.

Almost no other solution is like the HA-1, 
and only Audio-gd comes close.

So Sadly, or happily, depending how you look at it,
I see little to no competition here (!)


----------



## Uniquexme

Does LCD3 works well with this HA-1? It will be my 1st purchase for Headphone Amp and Headphone, seen the review of the Flagship LCD3 and is very interested. Wonder if PM1 come close to LCD3..


----------



## olegausany

uniquexme said:


> Does LCD3 works well with this HA-1? It will be my 1st purchase for Headphone Amp and Headphone, seen the review of the Flagship LCD3 and is very interested. Wonder if PM1 come close to LCD3..



I don't think so cause PM-1's treble not as airy or sparkling


----------



## Maxx134

LCD 3 can sound truly amazing. 
I never felt that way with pm1.


----------



## x RELIC x

uniquexme said:


> Does LCD3 works well with this HA-1? It will be my 1st purchase for Headphone Amp and Headphone, seen the review of the Flagship LCD3 and is very interested. Wonder if PM1 come close to LCD3..




Should be an excellent pairing, especially if using the balanced cable with the LCD-3. Pretty damn good for a first headphone and amp/DAC!


----------



## Uniquexme

x relic x said:


> Should be an excellent pairing, especially if using the balanced cable with the LCD-3. Pretty damn good for a first headphone and amp/DAC!


 
  
 U make my day, so it shall be LCD3 with HA-1!!! thank you guys.


----------



## Uniquexme

May i also ask which model of Audeze is the latest? can't seem to find the timeframe of when the LCD-X, LCD-XC, LCD2 & LCD3 is launched.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

uniquexme said:


> May i also ask which model of Audeze is the latest? can't seem to find the timeframe of when the LCD-X, LCD-XC, LCD2 & LCD3 is launched.




I wanna say the XC was launched a little bit after the X


----------



## Uniquexme

Lets say in the near future i want a balanced tube amp to drive LCD3, would the Woo Audio WA-22 a good combo? I never own or hear tube amp ever, so maybe i would like to have a high end one. But it seems that Woo Audio products are hard to get in Malaysia. I also read the review on Alo Studio 6, but too bad it isn't balanced amp. 
  
 Would someone be kind enough to guide me on how to read the amp spec? normally what are the figures that you guys are looking for in Headphone amp?


----------



## x RELIC x

uniquexme said:


> juz curious, would ALO PAN AM outperform HA-1?




The Pan Am amp pairs well with the Audeze lineup. Keep in mind the Pan Am gives more options to play with the sound by trying different tubes, but this alone can get out of control expensive. Some tubes also may not have a good synergy with the LCD-3. Also, the DAC in the Pan Am is good but nothing special IMO. 

At the end of the day I prefer my HA-1.


----------



## HiFiAudio

uniquexme said:


> Lets say in the near future i want a balanced tube amp to drive LCD3, would the Woo Audio WA-22 a good combo? I never own or hear tube amp ever, so maybe i would like to have a high end one. But it seems that Woo Audio products are hard to get in Malaysia. I also read the review on Alo Studio 6, but too bad it isn't balanced amp.
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to guide me on how to read the amp spec? normally what are the figures that you guys are looking for in Headphone amp?


 
  
 This is getting off topic, want to ask a opinion about the LCD3 with the Woo Audio ask it in the correct thread.  HA-1 is preferred here.


----------



## Uniquexme

hifiaudio said:


> This is getting off topic, want to ask a opinion about the LCD3 with the Woo Audio ask it in the correct thread.  HA-1 is preferred here.


 
 arg... pardon me for that.


----------



## Uniquexme

x relic x said:


> The Pan Am amp pairs well with the Audeze lineup. Keep in mind the Pan Am gives more options to play with the sound by trying different tubes, but this alone can get out of control expensive. Some tubes also may not have a good synergy with the LCD-3. Also, the DAC in the Pan Am is good but nothing special IMO.
> 
> At the end of the day I prefer my HA-1.


 
  
 U have your point too. maybe i shall stick to HA-1. my mind keeps thinking of amp!!


----------



## HiFiAudio

uniquexme said:


> U have your point too. maybe i shall stick to HA-1. my mind keeps thinking of amp!!


 
 If you want any spec of the HA-1 explained, ask away.


----------



## Currawong

Now I've had the chance to try the HA-1 in a few scenarios, such as a HP amp and pre-amp with the in-built DAC and external DACs, here are my thoughts:
  
 The HA-1 is about spot-on for value. It isn't the most resolving DAC or amp compared to, say, my Master 7 or Hugo. I was talking to anakchan about it and the word he used was "polite" which I tend to agree with. I've had mixed results with ES9018-based DACs and the HA-1 is one of the better ones, not having the flatness to the sound poorer implementations have. Comparing the inbuilt DAC to the Master 7 using the inbuilt amp rather than an external amp or speakers, the greater resolution of the Master 7 was less apparent. In the same manner, the Hugo as a DAC/amp was more resolving with the HD-800s or LCD-X/XC, as well as Oppo's PM-1s.
  
 Functionality-wise it is mostly well thought-out, my only gripe is that the mute switch is only on the remote control and the volume control seems to lag at times and not have good "knob feel". Also, not something that would affect most people, but when I switched my system off from my Power Plant Premier with the HA-1 plugged in, it reset itself to direct line out mode and blasted my ears the next time I tried to play music through my speakers.
  
 IMO the HA-1 with a pair of PM-1s or other planars and a pair of Emotiva active speakers would make for a good-value home entertainment system along with whatever sources one prefers.


----------



## Frank I

currawong said:


> Now I've had the chance to try the HA-1 in a few scenarios, such as a HP amp and pre-amp with the in-built DAC and external DACs, here are my thoughts:
> 
> The HA-1 is about spot-on for value. It isn't the most resolving DAC or amp compared to, say, my Master 7 or Hugo. I was talking to anakchan about it and the word he used was "polite" which I tend to agree with. I've had mixed results with ES9018-based DACs and the HA-1 is one of the better ones, not having the flatness to the sound poorer implementations have. Comparing the inbuilt DAC to the Master 7 using the inbuilt amp rather than an external amp or speakers, the greater resolution of the Master 7 was less apparent. In the same manner, the Hugo as a DAC/amp was more resolving with the HD-800s or LCD-X/XC, as well as Oppo's PM-1s.
> 
> ...


 
 Well said Amos and I agree as I have been living with the HA-1 and been using the Hugo as the main amp system. The HA-1 for 1200.00 represent excellent value and is less than half of my hugo-ak240 combo. It does represent value with build quality and sound excellent for the price and what you get. Oppo builds terrific stuff and is really a high value proposition.


----------



## Maxx134

frank i said:


> Well said Amos and I agree as I have been living with the HA-1 and been using the Hugo as the main amp system...



I would have assumed U use the Hugo as dac and ha-1 as amp. (?)


----------



## HiFiAudio

The things some do to keep entertained. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Good example of auto decrease of volume when changing modes.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hifiaudio said:


> The things some do to keep entertained.
> 
> Good example of auto decrease of volume when changing modes.




He doesn't seem very angry to me...


----------



## Maxx134

smarty-pants said:


> He doesn't seem very angry to me...



Oooo..
I see you have a silver one (?) In your avatar.
lol
The black version brushed face glistens with shine.
Just excellent build quality. .


----------



## Smarty-pants

maxx134 said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't seem very angry to me...
> ...




That's not mine, but a pic from the net.
I am waiting on the silver one to come in stock though.


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> Good example of auto decrease of volume when changing modes.



At first I thought I would miss that special separate click sound the 
GS-X MKII volume made when I first tried it..

But the HA-1 volume is so smooth and solid that I now much prefer it to any click volume knob.
Being motorized is a HUGE plus as well 

I do think it is a bit "thick" when manually turning though,
But that feel makes it seem more solid to me..


----------



## Frank I

maxx134 said:


> I would have assumed U use the Hugo as dac and ha-1 as amp. (?)


 
 Right now I been using the Oppo as a stand alone becaus eit is a review sample. I will try it with the Hugo when I am going through all the review stagesbut right now most people will be using the HA-1 with the internal sabre dacs so i been listening to it as deisgned but will use all the features and use the Hugo. The Hugo dac is a major step up.


----------



## olegausany

frank i said:


> maxx134 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have assumed U use the Hugo as dac and ha-1 as amp. (?)
> ...



It better be for the twice the price


----------



## jonstatt

olegausany said:


> It better be for the twice the price


 
  
 You would think so but like I said earlier, audiophile technology pricing is a fickle thing which is more of "what can we get away with charging" rather than representative R&D+production costs etc with a normal profit margin. Oppo do this a lot less than some other manufacturers, partly because they hit the mid audiophile point and sell in considerable quantities. They stake their reputation on good value and good quality, rather than just good quality. The fact is, that many will say and believe the Hugo DAC is better simply because it is more expensive. In reality, it may be no better or only every so slightly better. For example I have compared an Audiolab M-DAC with a Benchmark DAC 2 which is much more expensive (almost 3 times the cost), and while I can hear little differences, I cannot say one is better than the other.


----------



## olegausany

jonstatt said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > It better be for the twice the price
> ...



But is this difference in soundworth that huge difference in price?


----------



## jonstatt

olegausany said:


> But is this difference in soundworth that huge difference in price?


 
  
 That is a subjective question as some may answer "they want the best, no matter what the price". It is well known that as you go up the price scale, the improvements get smaller and smaller.
  
 One can tear apart Oppo's design. For example, they use one single Sabre 9018 DAC. Nobody knows exactly how they split this, but a guess is they use 2 of its 8 outputs for the RCA out, 4 for the XLR output, and 2 for the headphone output. Some DAC designs would have utilised 3 separate DACs for each of these. What difference would that have made? It would increase the dynamic range from the quoted 115dB in the specs to about 133dB. Both of these numbers are beyond the human auditory capability however. But if you want to be perfectionist about it, and spend more money, you will find implementations that use multiple DAC chips. You can even go really crazy and use each 9018 chip as a single mono DAC and get 135dB of dynamic range and probably improve the channel separation as well.
  
 Also, Oppo uses op-amps in its designs whereas perfectionist designs use discrete components. Once again, if a good op-amp and capacitor choice is made, can you really hear the difference vs discrete components. But audiophiles will be "turned on" by the mention of discrete components.
  
 Finally, I object to Oppo's website which is misleading. On the specification page it says SABRE32 Reference DAC delivers an unprecedented DNR (Dynamic Range) of up to 135dB and THD+N. True but completely irrelevant to the implementation Oppo have used for the HA-1. They should NOT use "up to" type comments when there is in fact no way to achieve that with the HA-1. While not factually incorrect, as they are just talking about the chip in general, I feel it should not be mentioned on the website directly related to the specification tab.


----------



## tesox

You hit the point jonstatt,
 
there are many highly regarded amps without fully discrete design out there, Violectric HPA V200 just for example.
My thoughts about this little (ugly... sorry) HUGO-thing, I'll better keep them ....
 
Whatsoever B2T! 
 
I had a few days with my new OPPO HA-1 and for my taste it sounds fantastic, better than all my previous amps.
Before the OPPO I used a TEAC HA-501 together with my audiolab M-DAC and my LCD 2's rev.2
This was a very good pairing for someone like me, who is very sensible about any little hint of sibilance or harshness.
The presentation was lush with very smooth treble and somewhat bass-heavy. 
I enjoyed this combo for a long time but missed the *right *amount of bite and dynamics I'd like to hear. 
I had to set the volume really high to get the kind of sound I want.
 
With the OPPO all that is there, even at low volume levels.
The other great thing I noticed is the exellent three dimensional imaging and separation of "instruments". 
In comparison to the HA-501 the sound is a bit thinner what I believe is a result of the 
better controlled and textured bass the OPPO delivers.
So, if anyone looks for a SS amp with tube-like sound I would recommend the TEAC HA-501.
My LCD 2 rev.2 never sounds so good like it does with the OPPO. They sound crystal-clear, not cold or dry and
the week point of the LCD's, the soundstage, is wider and deeper than with any other amp I used.
I had the same results with balanced and unbalanced cables but balanced seems to be a bit more dynamic.
Some words to the DAC qualities: I switched back and forth between the internal DAC and my M-DAC
(XLR-connected) and sometimes I thought the M-DAC sounds a hint smoother, but honestly,
the differences, if there are any, are so small I would never be able to tell which one is playing without knowing.
This shows how good the implementation is, because John Westlakes design (M-DAC) is exellent.
All the other cool features of the OPPO are well known and you could easily put another "audiophile"
Brand on that OPPO Box and sell it for triple the price or more.
I love it, I'll keep it!!!
 
Some impressions:


----------



## x RELIC x

tesox said:


> ............
> 
> With the OPPO all that is there, even at low volume levels.
> The other great thing I noticed is the exellent three dimensional imaging and separation of "intruments".
> ...




Agreed 100%.


----------



## Currawong

jonstatt said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > It better be for the twice the price
> ...


 
  
 I compared the HA-1 with the Master 7 as a DAC directly to active speakers and to amps with headphones and there was a distinct step up in both the level of detail and how "natural" the music sounded with both more expensive DACs. I also compared the in-built headphone amp by plugging the Master 7 in as a source and the differences I had noticed in the previous comparison were not apparent using the in-built headphone amp. That gives me a fair idea of the performance of the HA-1 IMO. 
  
 I reckon for the price it is a good unit and spot-on in value.
  
 There are only a couple of things I think could have been done better: The mute button is only on the remote, which could be a problem. The text on the displays should be larger so they can be easily read from a distance. And the knob feel of the volume control is awful.


----------



## ogodei

Saw the HA-1 in silver at the ChiUni-Fi event today.  It does exist ! And it's silver !   Otherwise same as the black.
  
 The HA-1 was received well in general.  Guys with the Uber-rigs thought it didn't have enough power (no surprise there).  Two separate people expressed concern at the depth on the unit (13 inches) given its otherwise 'desktop' profile and leanings (something I called out back in post #120 on this thread).  Our  final decision for placement of this was 'nightstand'.
  
 The other call was that this was an excellent unit for people who want a no-nonsense, one-stop end unit that does most things well.  I agree with that but that's not me, that's why I think this amp will be moving on out of my collection.


----------



## Smarty-pants

ogodei said:


> Saw the HA-1 in silver at the ChiUni-Fi event today.  It does exist ! And it's silver !   Otherwise same as the black.
> 
> The HA-1 was received well in general.  Guys with the Uber-rigs thought it didn't have enough power (no surprise there).  Two separate people expressed concern at the depth on the unit (13 inches) given its otherwise 'desktop' profile and leanings (something I called out back in post #120 on this thread).  Our  final decision for placement of this was 'nightstand'.
> 
> The other call was that this was an excellent unit for people who want a no-nonsense, one-stop end unit that does most things well.  I agree with that but that's not me, that's why I think this amp will be moving on out of my collection.




You thought the silver would be different from the black other than color? lol
It is a _deep_ unit, and very stout and heavy... a bit bigger than the average headphone amp, but that is also necessary to incorporate all the features it has as a class A amp.

So when it's turned up there isn't enough volume? I have never heard anyone say that and I would challenge them emphatically on that observation.
The HA-1 has plenty of power to run even the most demanding headphones. True story...

I suppose a nightstand placement would be good for someone who listens to most of their music in bed.
Mine will go in my office where I can use it at will while I work and play on my PC.


----------



## JML

Oppo's website now notes that the silver units won't be in until July.  [sigh]
  
 (As far as size and shape goes, it looks like a similar and competitive unit from Pioneer, the U-05, is wider but shallower.  Just released in Japan, but not here yet.)


----------



## HiFiAudio

jml said:


> Oppo's website now notes that the silver units won't be in until July.  [sigh]
> 
> (As far as size and shape goes, it looks like a similar and competitive unit from Pioneer, the U-05, is wider but shallower.  Just released in Japan, but not here yet.)


 
 That information really hasn't changed, what has changed really is that the HA-1 again is out of stock.   The U-05 lacks any analog inputs, has much lower headphone amp output (unbalanced 2 x 180 mw into 32 ohm , balanced 2 x 300 mw into 32 ohm) , no bluetooth, and sells for about the same price (estimate $1000).


----------



## Maxx134

currawong said:


> I compared the HA-1 with the Master 7 as a DAC directly to active speakers and to amps with headphones and there was a distinct step up in both the level of detail and how "natural" the music sounded with both more expensive DACs. I also compared the in-built headphone amp by plugging the Master 7 in as a source and the differences I had noticed in the previous comparison were not apparent using the in-built headphone amp. That gives me a fair idea of the performance of the HA-1 IMO.
> 
> I reckon for the price it is a good unit and spot-on in value.
> 
> There are only a couple of things I think could have been done better: The mute button is only on the remote, which could be a problem. The text on the displays should be larger so they can be easily read from a distance. And the knob feel of the volume control is awful.



I remember and was wanting to inquire about this.

I was wondering at if the line outputs where the same level for both dacs,
And also, did you use same cables?
Or switch cables to verify any differences in cables as well?
So I am to assume the oppo line outs aren't as detailed as that other dacs line out? 


The reason for me thinking there are more variables in your first tests, 
is because in your second test using only oppo as amp, there were less variables, because only oppo amp was the out.
Then so, as you say, "the differences were not apparent", 
so I am guessing that means the on board oppo dac performs better as combined unit.(at level of a master 7?)

Anyway that's my take so any more clarification is appreciated


----------



## Currawong

@Maxx134 I volume match and listen for details such as instrument decay in the best recordings I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






maxx134 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I compared the HA-1 with the Master 7 as a DAC directly to active speakers and to amps with headphones and there was a distinct step up in both the level of detail and how "natural" the music sounded with both more expensive DACs. I also compared the in-built headphone amp by plugging the Master 7 in as a source and the differences I had noticed in the previous comparison were not apparent using the in-built headphone amp. That gives me a fair idea of the performance of the HA-1 IMO.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry if it wasn't clear. I realised it was a bit of a poor explanation.  It is easy to compare DACs through speakers or headphones volume matched if one of the DACs has a variable output, which the HA-1 does. Then, at the same volume, I can listen to music either in an A/B test (using multiple inputs on an amp) and try and make out the fine details of the music, such as instrument decay or other subtleties.  It was apparent in that comparison that the Hugo and Master 7 were resolving more micro-detail.
  
 Then, if I plugged either the Master 7 or Hugo into the HA-1 (the latter being preferable for volume matching) and listened for the same detail from the HA-1's headphone amp (or pre-amp) in an A/B comparison, I couldn't make out the micro detail that I could using the Hugo directly as a DAC/amp or DAC/pre.
  
 So on detail retrieval alone, I didn't think the HA-1 was as resolving as either of the more expensive DACs. But, overall considering the price and performance generally as a good DAC, good pre-amp and good headphone amp, I think it is about right in value.


----------



## Maxx134

currawong said:


> @Maxx134
> I volume match and listen for details such as instrument decay in the best recordings I have.
> 
> Sorry if it wasn't clear. I realised it was a bit of a poor explanation.  It is easy to compare DACs through speakers or headphones volume matched if one of the DACs has a variable output, which the HA-1 does. Then, at the same volume, I can listen to music either in an A/B test (using multiple inputs on an amp) and try and make out the fine details of the music, such as instrument decay or other subtleties.  It was apparent in that comparison that the Hugo and Master 7 were resolving more micro-detail.
> ...



You obviously have extreme experience so I glad U cleared that up.

As for me, I love this combo because I feel it approaches or "touches" that majestic level that "end game" gear gives.

It makes me have a feel for what to do next in future, should I decided to spend more to get there 

I think this HA-1 will become a great reference point standard at this price range for comparison to other gear..

Edit:
After reading more, I am thinking the Master 7 probably sounds better than the Nad51. .


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> You obviously have extreme experience so I glad U cleared that up.
> 
> As for me, I love this combo because I feel it approaches or "touches" that majestic level that end game gear gives.
> 
> ...




Agree. 

Since purchasing the HA-1 now I want to try the Hugo, but I never would have until I heard what was possible through the HA-1. 

I also have to say thank you to Currawong for doing the comparisons and not ignoring the HA-1 in favour of obviously better gear. Currawong is the man!


----------



## mike7898

Does anyone know why the Oppo pm-1 forum is Locked?


----------



## Jimmyf1312

mike7898 said:


> Does anyone know why the Oppo pm-1 forum is Locked?


 
 Probably because it turned into a 'Hifiman' thread and then a 'which amp pairs best with the HD800?' thread.


----------



## mike7898

jimmyf1312 said:


> Probably because it turned into a 'Hifiman' thread and then a 'which amp pairs best with the HD800?' thread.
> I notice that,I hope they begin a new thread..cause the others I notice are 12 days old..


----------



## mike7898

Sorry,I notice that,I hope they begin a new thread..


----------



## konoyaro

For users with the HA-1, how are you facilitating playback of DSD files?
 For example, if you are using a Mac as the source for DSD files, which app are you using so that the HA-1 can convert DSD to analogue?


----------



## JML

Audirvana Plus will send DSD to an external DSD-capable DAC  (but I don't have the HA-1 yet, as I'm waiting for the silver version).


----------



## docBliny

konoyaro said:


> For users with the HA-1, how are you facilitating playback of DSD files?
> For example, if you are using a Mac as the source for DSD files, which app are you using so that the HA-1 can convert DSD to analogue?


 
  
 I'm using JRiver on Windows. Works great.
  
 //TB


----------



## HiFiAudio

konoyaro said:


> For users with the HA-1, how are you facilitating playback of DSD files?
> For example, if you are using a Mac as the source for DSD files, which app are you using so that the HA-1 can convert DSD to analogue?


 
 Either Audirvana Plus 1.5.12 ($74) or JRiver Media Player 1.9.0.131 ($50) works the best playing back DSD files for the Mac IMHO.


----------



## konoyaro

Thanks for the replies. I asked oppo but their answer avoided the question - is third party software required.
 "You will want to use the Asynchronous USB from the Mac to the HA-1. This will give you the purest audio from your Mac to the HA-1 for converting to analog."
  
 I've been using BitPerfect but if I purchase the HA-1 I think I want to use a player that minimizes the number of conversions necessary to play back DSD files.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Usually when paid-for third party software is required, we do not make recommendations as we do not want to be on the hook for software that you may ultimately not like.


----------



## konoyaro

Fair enough. And to the CSA's credit, they replied to my question right away.
  
 Just a suggestion, it might be helpful to folks who are relatively unfamiliar to mention that third party software is required for native DSD playback. There was no mention in the manual or on the product page (though I may have missed it) which prompted my initial query.


----------



## HiFiAudio

konoyaro said:


> Thanks for the replies. I asked oppo but their answer avoided the question - is third party software required.
> "You will want to use the Asynchronous USB from the Mac to the HA-1. This will give you the purest audio from your Mac to the HA-1 for converting to analog."
> 
> I've been using BitPerfect but if I purchase the HA-1 I think I want to use a player that minimizes the number of conversions necessary to play back DSD files.


 
 Although I like the concept of $10 BitPerfect 2.0, the author decided to require DSD playback via Apple Lossless file format to keep it visible within iTunes.   So you need to buy $30 DSD Master to convert DSD files to his unique hybrid file type.    
  
 Its better to deal with a audio media player that can readily play DSD either natively (need drivers) or using DOP 1.1 (DSD over PCM) to the HA-1.
  
 BTW all the programs we recommended come with a limited time demo, so no risk to try and see if it will work for you OK with the HA-1.


----------



## JML

Another Mac option for DSD playback with a DSD-capable DAC like the HA-1 is Pure Music.  All of these apps can be tried before you pay for them.  Some integrate with iTunes, others don't.  There are plenty of reviews out there!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

konoyaro said:


> Fair enough. And to the CSA's credit, they replied to my question right away.
> 
> Just a suggestion, it might be helpful to folks who are relatively unfamiliar to mention that third party software is required for native DSD playback. There was no mention in the manual or on the product page (though I may have missed it) which prompted my initial query.


 
  
 Generally if you had responded back that you wanted specific applications to be recommended, rather than just what input on the HA-1 you should use, the CSR would fire back with recommendations.


----------



## craftyhack

Another vote for JRiver (although I haven't tried anything else so am not saying the other solutions aren't just as good, I just know that I am happy with JRiver ).  You get a lot for your $ with JRiver, it is a great media management solution in addition to being great to incorporate in a signal chain including external DACs, AMPs, etc.  The demo is fully featured for 30 days as mentioned above, so nothing to lose in trying it (just ensure you have a backup of your system and/or have a system restore point before you install on that off chance that something gets munged up by the install).
  
 http://www.jriver.com/download.html


----------



## Jimmyf1312

craftyhack said:


> Another vote for JRiver (although I haven't tried anything else so am not saying the other solutions aren't just as good, I just know that I am happy with JRiver ).  You get a lot for your $ with JRiver, it is a great media management solution in addition to being great to incorporate in a signal chain including external DACs, AMPs, etc.  The demo is fully featured for 30 days as mentioned above, so nothing to lose in trying it (just ensure you have a backup of your system and/or have a system restore point before you install on that off chance that something gets munged up by the install).
> 
> http://www.jriver.com/download.html




Is the JRiver software an annual fee or just a one time payment?


----------



## HiFiAudio

Cool high-quality sound in a multi-function - DAC built-in headphone amplifier OPPO "HA-1" - Dime - [PC Audio Lab Gon Kawano!) -  June 24th 2014   <translated Japanese to English>
  
Source


----------



## craftyhack

jimmyf1312 said:


> Is the JRiver software an annual fee or just a one time payment?


 
 It is a one time payment and you are purchasing a perpetual license with undefined term of upgrade rights.  I recently purchased it myself so I dunno how often that an upgrade fee is required, but it looks like the last time was version 8.x (where JRiver is now on version 19), here is where it says permanent (perpetual).  If there is a major release that requires upgrade purchase, there is still the option to continue using the latest version before an upgrade cost with your perm code... as long as you want.  http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Restoring_a_License
  
 Also, during the first 14 days you are allowed to use your install key to activate the app from several installs... covering your home PC(s) as well as work PC via one license purchase (each generated key is machine specific, and you can generate new keys for your PCs 10 times a year).  That is pretty awesome IMO.  Reference:  http://www.jriver.com/purchase.html 
  
Q: Can I install on more than one PC?
*A:* During the two-week period after you have purchased or restored, you can use the Install Key you received to activate the program on your other PC’s. You may use the program on your work PC and on your home PC's with a single license.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

craftyhack said:


> It is a one time payment and you are purchasing a perpetual license with undefined term of upgrade rights.  I recently purchased it myself so I dunno how often that an upgrade fee is required, but it looks like the last time was version 8.x (where JRiver is now on version 19), here is where it says permanent (perpetual).  If there is a major release that requires upgrade purchase, there is still the option to continue using the latest version before an upgrade cost with your perm code... as long as you want.  http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Restoring_a_License
> 
> Also, during the first 14 days you are allowed to use your install key to activate the app from several installs... covering your home PC(s) as well as work PC via one license purchase (each generated key is machine specific, and you can generate new keys for your PCs 10 times a year).  That is pretty awesome IMO.  Reference:  http://www.jriver.com/purchase.html
> 
> ...




Thanks! Looks pretty darn interesting.


----------



## konoyaro

hasturtheyellow said:


> Generally if you had responded back that you wanted specific applications to be recommended, rather than just what input on the HA-1 you should use, the CSR would fire back with recommendations.




Sure, if it's clear that you need third party software, you can then ask the question as to which apps are supported or recommended.
I appreciate that the CSR's at Oppo are responsive.


----------



## konoyaro

I'll need to revisit some of the players. It's been a while since I checked out Audirvana and I've not tried JRiver yet. Also, that Teac and Korg offer players is interesting to me particularly since both have models that claim to support DSD natively (DS-DAC-100 and UD-301 respectively).

Thanks for the feedback thus far


----------



## HiFiAudio

konoyaro said:


> I'll need to revisit some of the players. It's been a while since I checked out Audirvana and I've not tried JRiver yet. Also, that Teac and Korg offer players is interesting to me particularly since both have models that claim to support DSD natively (DS-DAC-100 and UD-301 respectively).
> 
> Thanks for the feedback thus far


 
 If your on a budget you might look that direction, otherwise:
  

UD-301 limited to 24bit/192kHz PCM, using 2 x BurrBrown PCM1795 digital-to-analog converters, 100mW + 100mW @32Ω
DS-DAC-100 limited to 24bit/192kHz PCM, using Cirrus Logic CS4398 digital-to-analog converter,  85mW + 85mW @32Ω
Oppo HA-1 supports DSD256 natively  with PC ASIO driver - Mac limited to DSD128 without driver, supports 32bit/384 kHz PCM, uses ESS 9018 Sabre32 Reference DAC, 500mw + 500Mw@32Ω in unbalanced and 2000mw + 2000mw@32Ω into balanced.


----------



## Frank I

konoyaro said:


> I'll need to revisit some of the players. It's been a while since I checked out Audirvana and I've not tried JRiver yet. Also, that Teac and Korg offer players is interesting to me particularly since both have models that claim to support DSD natively (DS-DAC-100 and UD-301 respectively).
> 
> Thanks for the feedback thus far


 
 I use aurdirvana and amarra symphony on my imac with the HA-1 and aurdirvana does nicely with DSD files while amarra does not support the DSD files. I like both but aurdirvana is use to use and works well with the HA1 without any hitches


----------



## x RELIC x

+1 Audirvana Plus.


----------



## konoyaro

hifiaudio said:


> If your on a budget you might look that direction, otherwise:
> 
> 
> UD-301 limited to 24bit/192kHz PCM, using 2 x BurrBrown PCM1795 digital-to-analog converters, 100mW + 100mW @32Ω
> ...


 
 Nice round up - thank you!
 FWIW, Teac claims that the UD-301 does DSD256 natively via USB. The Korg unit also claims native DSD support but I don't recall if it claims DSD256 support. Clearly the HA-1 has much more firepower than the other two


----------



## olegausany

Thankfully you can play DSD files on Windows using free Foobar2000 with add-on


----------



## Shaker

ogodei said:


> The other call was that this was an excellent unit for people who want a no-nonsense, one-stop end unit that does most things well.  I agree with that but that's not me, that's why I think this amp will be moving on out of my collection.


 
 curious to know what you will keep in your collection instead


----------



## ogodei

shaker said:


> curious to know what you will keep in your collection instead


 
  
 I honestly have too much stuff right now. For amps I primarily use an Audio-gd master 8, probably soon to be replaced by a GSX-mkII.  I switch between sources with a Schiit Gungnir as my primary DAC.
  
 My plan is to give this to a friend who doesn't have any gear, this should be a good setup for someone who just wants great performance in a simple package.


----------



## Stereolab42

ogodei said:


> I honestly have too much stuff right now. For amps I primarily use an Audio-gd master 8, probably soon to be replaced by a GSX-mkII.  I switch between sources with a Schiit Gungnir as my primary DAC.
> 
> My plan is to give this to a friend who doesn't have any gear, this should be a good setup for someone who just wants great performance in a simple package.


 
  
 You regularly _give_ $1300 amps to friends? Where do we sign up?


----------



## Maxx134

I have a suggestion for possible future meter visual upgrade...

Make the red area light up when needle reaches it (!)

OR ..
Have a red dot light on each meter that blinks when the needle enters the "red zone" 
Lol


----------



## HiFiAudio

Nice setup!
  


> Have a red dot light on each meter that blinks when the needle enters the "red zone"


 
 Hmmm, I don't know about that, after all I think the the visualization of analog meters is in its self very impressive for a LCD back lit display.


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know about that, after all I think the the visualization of analog meters is in its self very impressive for a LCD back lit display.



The meters do look incredibly real...
Maybe a thicker needle with variable shadow effect would be nice too.


----------



## Frank I

The HA-1 has terrific  meters and built very well. A very nice piece for the price


----------



## FxTkd

Hi Frank,
 I recal you did a great review last summer on the Sennheiser HDVD800.
 I realize that the Senns' DAC only converts to192,96-24. A comparison to the HA-1 sound quality when using HD800s would be greatly appreciated.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## Frank I

I am sorry I dont have the amplifier to do that comparison and it is been way too long to do it from memory


----------



## Maxx134

The oppo HA-1 is an easy safe choice when moving up the ladder.

The problem lies in where to go from here,
Because from this point I only see $2k dacs and amps that would be an appreciable upgrade. .
Just previous page posts mention possible upgrade paths are high up there.

So this is a good "pit stop" for the "end game" search..
Time to save up at least $5k(!),
To get what I want after this..

This Sweet Combo will be hard to give up.
Edit: why?
Because it is the best I tried so far for my hd800, which to me, is very picky.


----------



## mrscotchguy

maxx134 said:


> The oppo HA-1 is an easy safe choice when moving up the ladder.
> 
> The problem lies in where to go from here,
> Because from this point I only see $2k dacs and amps that would be an appreciable upgrade. .
> ...




Quit stoking the fire, I want one already! 

... still waiting on three factors

1) Silver HA-1
2) Local availability (should be soon)
3) Deposit check from old apartment (any day now)

I should start buying balanced cables, huh?


----------



## akhyar

^
 Well, I've placed a deposit for a silver HA-1 and already ordered a balanced cable for LCD-X and will be ordering a balanced cable for HD800 once the delivery date of the silver HA-1 is more or less firmed up


----------



## craftyhack

mrscotchguy said:


> Quit stoking the fire, I want one already!
> 
> ... still waiting on three factors
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely get balanced cables, For LCD-XC, LCD3, PM-1's where I have both I can definitely can tell a difference in a positive way, but I have no idea for HD650, Roxanne's, HE-500's until I get balanced cables for each of those to try, driving me nuts .  My budget is a bit strained ATM given the investment in the "roundup", or the cables would already be on the way, so I am probably going to make my own.  It looks a lot cheaper(and fun) for the same quality if I get the right parts and follow the lead of many other nice head-fi'ers nice enough to post their knowledge on DIYing.
  
 P.S. The PM-1's just came in (w/ 3M balanced cable and HP stand), having a real hard time choosing my fav between these and the TOTL Audeze... another one of those not better or worse... but different... things.  And of course depending on what I am listening too one HP seems to be more suited than the other (rock vs. classical vs. female vocal stuff), but I can definitely say that regardless of the material or the HP's, the HA-1 is fantastic!!  Considering the features and the flexibility, I LOVE this thing .
  
 For those on a budget looking for one piece of gear to fulfill several functions (especially the function as a 2 channel component in a home audio setup to be a 2 ch preamp/DAC, awesome!!!), I haven't found anywhere close to an equal to the HA-1 in the same price range while searching online when considering build quality, parts, and implementation, features, reputation of the maker (support, upgrades, warranty), and performance.  Unless there is a piece of gear that I am missing, the HA-1 fill a niche that no one else can touch with the combination they have delivered with the HA-1.
  
 It feels a little weird saying spending $1200 on a HP DAC/amp to be on the "on a budget" side of the fence as a noob to on the head hi-fi, especially when considering the costs for the source(s), HP's, etc. to exploit the HA-1, but whatever, it is all relative right ?


----------



## Maxx134

Audio GD comes closest.

Don't like their internal layout and use of those different transformers though. 
Just my preference though. 

This amp makes you want to rush home just to use it..


----------



## aamefford

What I find really funny - and I am not slamming the HA-1 here, it is well known I love the HA-1 - I use a $100 Schiit Vali from the DAC out of the HA-1 about half the time. The combo is really good!


----------



## craftyhack

aamefford said:


> What I find really funny - and I am not slamming the HA-1 here, it is well known I love the HA-1 - I use a $100 Schiit Vali from the DAC out of the HA-1 about half the time. The combo is really good!


 
 Nothing wrong with that, at least I don't interpret that as a slam.  I am playing with both side of the HA-1; that is part of the fun with a piece of gear with multiple functions... the versatile options for integration.  I continue to play with it like that... DAC out to Mjolnir(Bal and SE), Valhalla 1(SE), analog in from Gungnir(Bal, SE), AK240(SE until Bal cable exists), ZX1(SE), etc.  Combine that with trying different cans and different types of music, and one can spend the rest of their lifetime experimenting with relatively few pieces of gear.  If you enjoy that sort of thing (I assume that is common here ), then adding a piece of gear that has multiple functions like the HA-1 does adds many hours of new fun for this hobby.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Has anyone tried the HA-1 paired with the Phonitor or preferably the Phonitor2?

I've gotta ask since this will be my likely end game setup...


----------



## Frank I

Oppo will be at the DC Capitol Audiofest CanMania show  on July25-27 in DC showing the HA-1 and the PM-1 and PM-2 headphones. Please join us in DC to hear the very best of what Oppo offers.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi!
  
 Quote:


aamefford said:


> What I find really funny - and I am not slamming the HA-1 here, it is well known I love the HA-1 - I use a $100 Schiit Vali from the DAC out of the HA-1 about half the time. The combo is really good!


 
  
 For which headphones are you using this chain?:   Oppo HA-1 Line Out > Schiit Vali
  


craftyhack said:


> Nothing wrong with that, at least I don't interpret that as a slam.  I am playing with both side of the HA-1, that is part of the fun with a piece of gear with multiple functions, versatile options for integration.  I continue to play with it like that too, DAC out to Mjolnir, Valhalla 1, analog in from Gungnir, AK240, ZX1, etc.  Combine that with trying different cans and different types of music, and one can spend the rest of their lifetime experimenting with relatively few pieces of gear.  If you enjoy that sort of thing (I assume that is common here ), then adding an HA-1 or similar gear that has multiple functions like the HA-1 add many hours of new fun...


 
  
 +1
  
 Until further notice, I prefer to mix things up, as follows:
  
 Oppo HA-1 (DAC + amp) balanced out > Audeze LCD-2 rev.1 or Oppo PM-1
  
 FiiO X5 (PCM1792A DAC) Line Out > Oppo HA-1 balanced out > Sennheiser HD800   
  
 Resonessence Concero S/PDIF out > Beresford Bushmaster MkII Line Out > Oppo HA-1 balanced out > HD650 (and almost as good as the above chain, for HD800)
  
 For each of these chains, all of which require the HA-1, their respective headphones have never sounded better to my ears (at least within the scope of desktop gear I currently have or have had (including a Burson Soloist and DACmini CX).
  
 Again, I have to praise the HA-1's amp section, especially. It's just remarkable - providing a lot of neutral, transparent power via the 4-pin XLR jack, yielding excellent dynamics and bass control, with no harshness or graininess in the treble (as I have experienced when directly connecting my LCD-2 rev.1 to the speaker terminals of an Emotiva mini-X a-100, offering 8.0 Watts rms per channel into 50-Ohms).
  

  
 Mike


----------



## Maxx134

aamefford said:


> ... I use a $100 Schiit Vali from the DAC out of the HA-1 about half the time. The combo is really good!



I had the Vali and to me it was a "baby" wa7, as it's sonic signature was so similar. 

Sold my wa7&wa7tp combo once I had the ha-1, Because sonically it was a step up, but there is no knocking that beautiful sounding wa7 combo.

I would be completely happy with it if I had a dac equivalent of the ha-1 Dac section. .


----------



## aamefford

zilch0md said:


> For which headphones are you using this chain?:   Oppo HA-1 Line Out > Schiit Vali
> 
> Mike




PM-1 and Alpha Dogs.


----------



## Raptor34

Could some one please explain  how to use two amps together?   Say HA-1 xlr outs connected to my Mjolnir xlr inputs.  Won't that necessitate using both units volume controls?   That' something I don't really want to do.    I really love my present set up but having one unit to control/power all is very appealing to me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## naimless

Use the home cinema bypass on the HA-1,set the XLR outs to output a fixed level signal.


----------



## Raptor34

naimless said:


> Use the home cinema bypass on the HA-1,set the XLR outs to output a fixed level signal.


 

 Thank you!


----------



## aamefford

naimless said:


> Use the home cinema bypass on the HA-1,set the XLR outs to output a fixed level signal.


 
 I'm pretty sure this sets you up with line level output from the HA-1, necessitating the Mjolnir volume control.
  


raptor34 said:


> Thank you!


 
 Another possible option, is to NOT use the home theater bypass, set the Mjolnir volume at max (or other appropriate level) and then use the HA-1 volume for both the HA-1 when you use it, and the Mjolnir.  The downside is that the Mjolnir volume pot stays in the signal path, especially if it is not set at wide open.  Purists will have issue with this.  I personally do this with a lowly Schiit Vali.  Vali volume pot set at 12:00, control the listening volume from the HA-1.  It works a charm, and has the added benefit of not having to touch the volume know on the Vali, which sets the tubes ringing for a minute or two every time.
  
 It's kinda like the old joke about the mathematician and the engineer.  Both are placed on one side of a room, with a beautiful woman (substitute adjective and subject gender as appropriate for your individual taste and lifestyle preference).  They are both told they can go half the remaining distance between themselves and the girl.  They get within a foot of the girl, and the mathematician breaks down in tears, knowing he will never be able to close the distance.  The ever pragmatic engineer says "close enough" and grabs the girl…..


----------



## craftyhack

Yep, that is what I normally do as well when I am experimenting, select one particular device to control volume and set the others to 100%.  I borrowed this practice from devices that do the same for you (e.g. the AK240 goes to 100% Vol when you select line output mode) under the assumption that this choice by AK engineers indicates that this practice at least minimizes the impact of the unnecessary attenuators.  I try to use the HA-1 as volume control when possible because of its remote .
  
 I know that there are now unnecessary circuits in the signal path, but it still sounds good enough, at least enough to know if the changes in componentry I made had a positive or negative impact.  There are options to avoid this when going from experimenting with signal chains to selecting a permanent one, for example the RWAK'ing includes bypassing the volume controls for line outputs to get a true line output from an AK DAP, which I have on the list to do for certain components once (if) I get to that point.  In the case of the home theater bypass on the HA-1, I believe that this is an implementation of this kind of measure, but I haven't confirmed that components are truly electrically removed from the path vs. doing what the AK does and setting vol attenuator to 100% output, I am sure it is either documented somewhere or someone has confirmed this, I just don't remember given all of the different gear I have been reading about, tough to keep straight who does what and how...


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo HA-1 Headphone Amp & DAC Review - Computer Audiophile - by Brian - 6/30/2014


> *Summary*
> From a straightforward up-to-date techs-and-specs position the Oppo is currently unchallenged at its price point. It is a features-driven product with spectacular results. It is so much more than a headphone amplifier in the same fashion that an Oppo player is so much more than just a Blu Ray transport. Innovation, durability, flexibility and enough connectivity specs to make your head spin give this little contender both its charm and its value. Its on hand compatibility paired with a sleek digital side makes it one of the most complimentary components for desktop listening in the $2000 range


----------



## Maxx134

I have to also say that the remote control volume is soo handy it really spoils you...

Also:
I recently was able to retrieve what I believe was some extra micro level or extra low-level clarity by upgrading my plain cheapo power strip with a "Furman power station (PST 8D) which I must assume actually does what it states about cleaning the AC power...

Side note:
Also noticed on the meters that their is already a "red dot",
So I think it would be sooo cool to have that tiny dot blink when needle passes that point (!)


----------



## Maxx134

x relic x said:


> Edit: haha 300th post! I need a life



Don't get a life because then U will have less time to enjoy (!)


----------



## craftyhack

Speaking of red dots and enhancement requests, I wonder when/if the next (first production?) firmware upgrade is coming out.  I love firmware upgrades that make more cool stuff happen, and with the display there are certainly possibilities.  How was this during beta for anyone that participated?  Were firmware updates common?


----------



## bfreedma

craftyhack said:


> Speaking of red dots and enhancement requests, I wonder when/if the next (first production?) firmware upgrade is coming out.  I love firmware upgrades that make more cool stuff happen, and with the display there are certainly possibilities.  How was this during beta for anyone that participated?  Were firmware updates common?


 
  
 If they handle firmware the same way they have for years on their various disk spinners, the timing of firmware is going to depend on whether a significant flaw is discovered that impacts a significant part of the user base.  In those cases, expect a firmware update quickly targeting the issue.  That seems somewhat unlikely since nothing of that scope has been reported to date.
  
 For feature upgrades, the pace is slower because Oppo does both private alpha and public beta testing.  The beta upgrades have been made available on the web site for download via browser, but the player won't upgrade via the built in process until the firmware goes into public release.  The pacing and testing have, at least for me, produced flawless upgrades that don't introduce new problems while solving old ones.
  
 Again, that's how the BR players have been handled.  The HA-1 will hopefully use the same process.


----------



## sbgunn

maxx134 said:


> I have to also say that the remote control volume is soo handy it really spoils you...
> 
> Also:
> I recently was able to retrieve what I believe was some extra micro level or extra low-level clarity by upgrading my plain cheapo power strip with a "Furman power station (PST 8D) which I must assume actually does what it states about cleaning the AC power...
> ...




This is really random but I just bought a PST8D and an Elite 15i mostly to protect my AV gear since during the summer we get thunderstorms and odd power problems. I wasn't really hoping for much in the way of sonic improvement (although Furman says it makes a difference) but its good to know that it may help in that department as well.


----------



## Raptor34

aamefford said:


> I'm pretty sure this sets you up with line level output from the HA-1, necessitating the Mjolnir volume control.
> 
> Another possible option, is to NOT use the home theater bypass, set the Mjolnir volume at max (or other appropriate level) and then use the HA-1 volume for both the HA-1 when you use it, and the Mjolnir.  The downside is that the Mjolnir volume pot stays in the signal path, especially if it is not set at wide open.  Purists will have issue with this.  I personally do this with a lowly Schiit Vali.  Vali volume pot set at 12:00, control the listening volume from the HA-1.  It works a charm, and has the added benefit of not having to touch the volume know on the Vali, which sets the tubes ringing for a minute or two every time.
> 
> It's kinda like the old joke about the mathematician and the engineer.  Both are placed on one side of a room, with a beautiful woman (substitute adjective and subject gender as appropriate for your individual taste and lifestyle preference).  They are both told they can go half the remaining distance between themselves and the girl.  They get within a foot of the girl, and the mathematician breaks down in tears, knowing he will never be able to close the distance.  The ever pragmatic engineer says "close enough" and grabs the girl…..


 

 Many thanks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Raptor34

craftyhack said:


> Yep, that is what I normally do as well when I am experimenting, select one particular device to control volume and set the others to 100%.  I borrowed this practice from devices that do the same for you (e.g. the AK240 goes to 100% Vol when you select line output mode) under the assumption that this choice by AK engineers indicates that this practice at least minimizes the impact of the unnecessary attenuators.  I try to use the HA-1 as volume control when possible because of its remote .
> 
> I know that there are now unnecessary circuits in the signal path, but it still sounds good enough, at least enough to know if the changes in componentry I made had a positive or negative impact.  There are options to avoid this when going from experimenting with signal chains to selecting a permanent one, for example the RWAK'ing includes bypassing the volume controls for line outputs to get a true line output from an AK DAP, which I have on the list to do for certain components once (if) I get to that point.  In the case of the home theater bypass on the HA-1, I believe that this is an implementation of this kind of measure, but I haven't confirmed that components are truly electrically removed from the path vs. doing what the AK does and setting vol attenuator to 100% output, I am sure it is either documented somewhere or someone has confirmed this, I just don't remember given all of the different gear I have been reading about, tough to keep straight who does what and how...


 

 Thanks for the input.   I'm beginning to think that these two babies should not be in the same crib.


----------



## craftyhack

bfreedma said:


> If they handle firmware the same way they have for years on their various disk spinners, the timing of firmware is going to depend on whether a significant flaw is discovered that impacts a significant part of the user base.  In those cases, expect a firmware update quickly targeting the issue.  That seems somewhat unlikely since nothing of that scope has been reported to date.
> 
> For feature upgrades, the pace is slower because Oppo does both private alpha and public beta testing.  The beta upgrades have been made available on the web site for download via browser, but the player won't upgrade via the built in process until the firmware goes into public release.  The pacing and testing have, at least for me, produced flawless upgrades that don't introduce new problems while solving old ones.
> 
> Again, that's how the BR players have been handled.  The HA-1 will hopefully use the same process.


 
 Thanks, I have never had the pleasure of owning an Oppo anything (yet, a 95/105(to d or not to d?) is on the list, just need to make up my mind), sounds like they are one of the better companies at actually using the ability to update firmware to give their customers new stuff.


----------



## bfreedma

craftyhack said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by bfreedma If they handle firmware the same way they have for years on their various disk spinners, the timing of firmware is going to depend on whether a significant flaw is discovered that impacts a significant part of the user base. In those cases, expect a firmware update quickly targeting the issue. That seems somewhat unlikely since nothing of that scope has been reported to date. For feature upgrades, the pace is slower because Oppo does both private alpha and public beta testing. The beta upgrades have been made available on the web site for download via browser, but the player won't upgrade via the built in process until the firmware goes into public release. The pacing and testing have, at least for me, produced flawless upgrades that don't introduce new problems while solving old ones. Again, that's how the BR players have been handled. The HA-1 will hopefully use the same process.Thanks, I have never had the pleasure of owning an Oppo anything (yet, a 95/105(to d or not to d?) is on the list, just need to make up my mind), sounds like they are one of the better companies at actually using the ability to update firmware to give their customers new stuff.





Glad to help. They also seem to provide firmware updates for longer than most. My BDP-93 had new firmware made available within the last month or so.

Edit. Don't know why Tapatalk included my original quote. Unlike Oppo, every Tapatalk update seems to make the app worse.


----------



## AnakChan

I've finally put my HA-1 review up. I didn't go through every aspect of it. Admittedly (aside from moderating this thread), I purposefully stopped reading after the first 20 pages and did my review without getting any subtle/subliminal "influences" from other posters here. Overall I think it's actually very good value for money. If I had only $1200 to spend on a desktop DAC/Amp, this would be it - probably even over the HP-A8 which I had owned for 9 months. However between the HA-1 & my current Invicta v1.0, I would say I'd still lean towards the Invicta. Is it worth 2.5x more than than the  HA-1? Probably not but as expected the Invicta is more involving & more spacious, than the HA-1.
  
 I must say for a $1200 DAC/Amp it's hard to fault it.


----------



## Shaker

anakchan said:


> I've finally put my HA-1 review up. I didn't go through every aspect of it. Admittedly (aside from moderating this thread), I purposefully stopped reading after the first 20 pages and did my review without getting any subtle/subliminal "influences" from other posters here. Overall I think it's actually very good value for money. If I had only $1200 to spend on a desktop DAC/Amp, this would be it - probably even over the HP-A8 which I had owned for 9 months. However between the HA-1 & my current Invicta v1.0, I would say I'd still lean towards the Invicta. Is it worth 2.5x more than than the  HA-1? Probably not but as expected the Invicta is more involving & more spacious, than the HA-1.
> 
> I must say for a $1200 DAC/Amp it's hard to fault it.


 
 Thanks.  I am considering the Oppo HA-1, especially if I go with the LCD-X since it is easier to drive vs. the LCD-3, but the Master 9 has caught my eye and based on it's price and reviews I'm leaning toward picking this up instead.
  
Do you have any thoughts about the Master 9 vs. HA-1, understanding that they occupy different price points and one is an amp/pre while the other also offers the DAC (among other differences)? I already have the 105D so not rushing to buy another DAC at this stage. My thought is that I may pair the Master 9 with the 105D at least initially to see how it sounds and to use with CDs until I have time to rip them all. If there is a significantly better DAC to pair it with as far as SQ, then I could consider picking that up at a later date. I had been also looking at the Hugo given it's reviews and size, but am unsure it's worth adding a DAC to the 105D. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

shaker said:


> Thanks.  I am considering the Oppo HA-1, especially if I go with the LCD-X since it is easier to drive vs. the LCD-3, but the Master 9 has caught my eye and based on it's price and reviews I'm leaning toward picking this up instead.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts about the Master 9 vs. HA-1, understanding that they occupy different price points and one is an amp/pre while the other also offers the DAC (among other differences)? I already have the 105D so not rushing to buy another DAC at this stage. My thought is that I may pair the Master 9 with the 105D at least initially to see how it sounds and to use with CDs until I have time to rip them all. If there is a significantly better DAC to pair it with as far as SQ, then I could consider picking that up at a later date. I had been also looking at the Hugo given it's reviews and size, but am unsure it's worth adding a DAC to the 105D.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 A person to ask about Audio GD (although I don't know if he had experienced the Master 9 specifically) is @Currawong. He also has (had?) the LCD-X so he can comment more.
  
 As for the 105D, I bought that to replace my aging Marantz DV9500 (and my Accuphase E-407 too since the 105D can act as a pre-amp). It's used almost exclusively in my speaker setup and is an improvement over my DV9500. Having said that, I didn't feel the headphone out of the 105D to be so impressive - but then again, most of these SACD players haven't thrilled me with their headphone outs (including my DV9500).


----------



## Shaker

anakchan said:


> A person to ask about Audio GD (although I don't know if he had experienced the Master 9 specifically) is @Currawong. He also has (had?) the LCD-X so he can comment more.
> 
> As for the 105D, I bought that to replace my aging Marantz DV9500 (and my Accuphase E-407 too since the 105D can act as a pre-amp). It's used almost exclusively in my speaker setup and is an improvement over my DV9500. Having said that, I didn't feel the headphone out of the 105D to be so impressive - but then again, most of these SACD players haven't thrilled me with their headphone outs (including my DV9500).


 
 Thanks. I agree on the 105D headphone out which is why I was looking at the HA-1 and also the Master 9, and am considering connecting one of those to the 105D so the 105D would only serve as a transporter for the HA-1 or a DAC/player for the Master 9. Either way I would think the combo would improve the SQ.
  
 I'm also looking to use the 105D as a pre and avoid the extra cost of a traditional pre (had been looking at the AV7701).
  
 Thanks for the contact, too -- will see what he has to say


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> Don't get a life because then U will have less time to enjoy (!)




For my 522nd post I'm sitting here after dragging my family 1200 Km for a short visit with Mom and Pop and I gotta say......... I'm jonsing for my HA-1 and XCs!!! :blink:

One more day. One more day. One more day.


----------



## Maxx134

sbgunn said:


> This is really random but I just bought a PST8D and an Elite 15i mostly to protect my AV gear since during the summer we get thunderstorms and odd power problems. I wasn't really hoping for much in the way of sonic improvement (although Furman says it makes a difference) but its good to know that it may help in that department as well.



Yeah it was super subtle but I checked 4 times and came with same positive impression..


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> Don't get a life because then U will have less time to enjoy (!)







x relic x said:


> For my 522nd post I'm sitting here after dragging my family 1200 Km for a short visit with Mom and Pop and I gotta say......... I'm jonsing for my HA-1 and XCs!!! :blink:
> 
> One more day. One more day. One more day.




Aaaaaahhhhhh......... There it is.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

Anyone with an LCD-3 and an HA-1 getting a good pairing?


----------



## craftyhack

jimmyf1312 said:


> Anyone with an LCD-3 and an HA-1 getting a good pairing?


 
 I am, and absolutely, it is on par with the MJOLNIR/GUNGNIR.  I can usually get away with low gain, but depending on the source material and my mood (how loud do I want it?) sometimes I go to high gain.  When in high gain, I cannot make it to "11", but when I try to get close... the sound is absolutely crystal clear with no distortion with an unbelievable punch; it sounds incredible, only problem is my ears start to bleed.


----------



## jonstatt

craftyhack said:


> I am, and absolutely, it is on par with the MJOLNIR/GUNGNIR.  I can usually get away with low gain, but depending on the source material and my mood (how loud do I want it?) sometimes I go to high gain.  When in high gain, I cannot make it to "11", but when I try to get close... the sound is absolutely crystal clear with no distortion with an unbelievable punch; it sounds incredible, only problem is my ears start to bleed.


 
  
 Just to add, for the original poster you were replying to...do make sure you are using the XLR balanced connection with an LCD-3. The power output through the 1/4 inch jack is marginal for this headphone (unlike something like the Burson Soloist which does output enough power through the 1/4 inch jack).


----------



## craftyhack

jonstatt said:


> Just to add, for the original poster you were replying to...do make sure you are using the XLR balanced connection with an LCD-3. The power output through the 1/4 inch jack is marginal for this headphone (unlike something like the Burson Soloist which does output enough power through the 1/4 inch jack).


 
 Oh yep, always do for every pair of HP that I have with balanced cables, I haven't even used the LCD3 SE cable .  There is more power from the Mjolnir... I think... based on vol knob position relative to volume, but in either case it doesn't matter, the LCD3's are opened up well and can get loud enough to blow your ear drums with either amp.


----------



## Uniquexme

Guys I wonder y after reading this forum, whenever there is a positive feedback I tend to like that particular amp more. There are so many amps to consider and yet so little cash available. Or can it be I have been reading too much that I confused myself? I know I should audit before buying but I am not in the states so not all amps are available in Singapore or Malaysia. So I tend to read up, then hunt for supplier for the prices n stock. I think I need to stop this as I can't decide which one to get. Help! It's even harder than buying my car.


----------



## Maxx134

craftyhack said:


> I am, and absolutely, it is on par with the MJOLNIR/GUNGNIR.  I can usually get away with low gain, but depending on the source material and my mood (how loud do I want it?) sometimes I go to high gain.  When in high gain, I cannot make it to "11", but when I try to get close... the sound is absolutely crystal clear with no distortion with an unbelievable punch; it sounds incredible, only problem is my ears start to bleed.



I tried similar with my hd800 balanced. .
I just barely made past halfway on knob before reaching ear bleed level..
Absolutely crystal clear sound. 
This will be a very hard combo to beat.

Edit:
Funny thing about owning tubes before. 
I kind of like to wait until the ha-1 gets hot..
I never herd a difference but like that it is nice and warm when I use it lol


----------



## jt25741

maxx134 said:


> I tried similar with my hd800 balanced. .
> I just barely made past halfway on knob before reaching ear bleed level..
> Absolutely crystal clear sound.
> This will be a very hard combo to beat.
> ...


 
 On the HA-1 waiting until hot.  For me, I do think the unit sounds significantly better after reaching a temperature equilibrium. The HA-1 it takes a while before this happen as the top of the unit goes from cold to nearly hot.    So I am finding myself just leaving it on....vs putting it in standby so it is always sounding its best.


----------



## Maxx134

This is interesting as I I never bothered to try to hear any differences from cold to hot, 
But I too like to leave it on when I can..
Anyway I will be trying that tonight.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

craftyhack said:


> I am, and absolutely, it is on par with the MJOLNIR/GUNGNIR.  I can usually get away with low gain, but depending on the source material and my mood (how loud do I want it?) sometimes I go to high gain.  When in high gain, I cannot make it to "11", but when I try to get close... the sound is absolutely crystal clear with no distortion with an unbelievable punch; it sounds incredible, only problem is my ears start to bleed.





Okay thank you! Good to know because I'm trying to decide between the 3 and the X. But this amp seems like it would be a sufficient pairing with the 3


----------



## craftyhack

jimmyf1312 said:


> Okay thank you! Good to know because I'm trying to decide between the 3 and the X. But this amp seems like it would be a sufficient pairing with the 3


 
 I don't have the X, and I am definitely not saying that the X wouldn't also be a great match!  I have the XC's and they our outstanding with the HA-1 as well, I can't imagine the X would sound badly.  I haven't auditioned the X and don't plan to, I have enough tough choices in life, I am sticking with ignorance on this one .


----------



## PerfectHiFi

I can confirm the same heat dissipation of 110...115 (40...45 Deg. C) on my HA-1 unit, air temperature measured about half inch above grill, room temperature 70...77 (22...25 Deg. C). So far I can also confirm, it's a great sounding amplifier that is simple to operate. I use the HA-1 in a "home cinema" setup (HIFI Stereo System) and have my TV set and Apple TV via optical switch (MUX) connected to TOSLINK optical input of the unit. Coaxial digital input is connected to my Squeezebox Touch for streaming Internet Radio and music from my NAS server. Bluetooth pairing with my Apple devices was easy. Mobile input charges my iPod while playing, great! However, I have not tested the Oppo remote control app yet. I use the IR remote. I also have not tested the USB connection to PC and MAC. The HA-1 currently drives my DT931 headphone (cannot affort a HD800 yet).:mad: I especially like the "Bypass Mode" that can be individually activated for any input. It allows me to have the volume of my headphones set independently from the volume of the speakers. Great for watching the Brasil games at night without disturbing my wife's sleep. I wish to have a "labeling" feature that would allow me to "rename" the default input names that are displayed on screen. I would also like to individually mute the "Bypass" and "Headphone" outputs. I believe there is only a "Mute All" at this time, correct? Does anyone know the IR codes for the HA-1 (for programming Harmony RC)?


----------



## Shaker

perfecthifi said:


> Does anyone know the IR codes for the HA-1 (for programming Harmony RC)?


 
 Sorry, I don't, just shoot Oppo CS an e-mail and you'll get a response in a couple of hours.


----------



## monkeysixtysix

Pardon my ignorance guys, but I was wondering if someone could explain the power output differences between the 1/4 output and the balanced output? Seems pretty large to me and I was wondering why that was...
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Brubacca

Could anyone share their impressions of sound quality when used as a pre-amp? I am considering this to replace my DAC/Pre. I really wouldn't use the Head Amp.

Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

monkeysixtysix said:


> Pardon my ignorance guys, but I was wondering if someone could explain the power output differences between the 1/4 output and the balanced output? Seems pretty large to me and I was wondering why that was...
> 
> Thanks.




Because that's how balanced output works. 

From Oppo Digital


"Fully Balanced Design – The internal analog audio signal path of the HA-1 is fully balanced. For digital audio, the signal runs in balanced mode all the way from the DAC to the output jacks. Balanced analog input is kept intact, and single-ended input is converted to balanced at the input buffer. All single-ended outputs are derived from the balanced signal as well. The balanced design provides better common-mode noise rejection and improves signal quality. The balanced headphone output provides twice the voltage and four times the power of the single-ended output, enabling the HA-1 to drive the most power hungry headphones. It also provides better channel seperation by eliminating the common ground return path."

I know, not really a technical response. Basically the simple explanation is there are two signals, a hot signal and a cold signal that are out of phase and a ground. When noise is introduced in the signals it will be in an inverse phase when the two signals are realigned and this cancels out the noise (usually), providing a cleaner signal. The benefit is you also get more driving power to your headphones as well. 

See this diagram



Do a google search for balanced vs unbalanced headphones for more detailed info.


----------



## Averruncus

brubacca said:


> Could anyone share their impressions of sound quality when used as a pre-amp? I am considering this to replace my DAC/Pre. I really wouldn't use the Head Amp.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 +1, would love to know this too.
  
 This is a seriously beautiful piece of gear... Problem is, where I am, I'll never be able to get my hands on one easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hopefully more impressions will come in comparing it to other DAC/amps in it's price range, but in terms of features, it's a very attractive package.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

If I understand correctly, balanced headphone output on the HA-1 only works with headphones where both cans have separate wires, means 4- pin connection and no common ground, correct? 3-pin wiring with common ground would not work according to page 8 of the HA-1 manual. Therefore, an adapter XLR to quarter-inch will damage the output stage, correct? Thanks for making this clear.


----------



## monkeysixtysix

x relic x said:


> "Fully Balanced Design – The internal analog audio signal path of the HA-1 is fully balanced. For digital audio, the signal runs in balanced mode all the way from the DAC to the output jacks. Balanced analog input is kept intact, and single-ended input is converted to balanced at the input buffer. All single-ended outputs are derived from the balanced signal as well. The balanced design provides better common-mode noise rejection and improves signal quality. The balanced headphone output provides twice the voltage and four times the power of the single-ended output, enabling the HA-1 to drive the most power hungry headphones. It also provides better channel seperation by eliminating the common ground return path."


 
  
 Very informative! Thanks so much...
  
 How do you like the Oppo with your LCD-2's? I have the Rev2's also and was thinking of trying the Oppo...


----------



## x RELIC x

monkeysixtysix said:


> Very informative! Thanks so much...
> 
> How do you like the Oppo with your LCD-2's? I have the Rev2's also and was thinking of trying the Oppo...




I like it a lot with the LCD-2 rev2. The trouble is that I picked up a pair of XCs a couple of weeks before the HA-1 and they've been getting most of my head time. So, to remind myself, I just put them on and you know what? I still like them, and the Oppo drives them easily. 

With the HA-1 the LCD-2 has a thick sound but you can still pick up on the amp/DAC clarity. I find that the HA-1 is very clear and natural, especially for the price, and it lets the headphones signature come through easily. With the lesser amps and DACs I've used they color or limit the headphones voicing, but with the HA-1 the headphones just sound like the headphones. I hope that makes sense. 

With the HA-1 I can easily tell (and prefer) the difference in the speed of the drivers in the XC vs the LCD-2. I recognize this with other amps, but the difference is less pronounced.


----------



## murrays

monkeysixtysix said:


> Pardon my ignorance guys, but I was wondering if someone could explain the power output differences between the 1/4 output and the balanced output? Seems pretty large to me and I was wondering why that was...
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Balanced outputs result in double the voltage amplitude.
 All else being equal, power varies by the square of the voltage.
 So, double the voltage means four times the power (all else being equal).


----------



## monkeysixtysix

RELIC and murrays, thanks to both of you for the info...


----------



## Brault

Me too...


----------



## Brault

brubacca said:


> Could anyone share their impressions of sound quality when used as a pre-amp? I am considering this to replace my DAC/Pre. I really wouldn't use the Head Amp.
> 
> Thanks




Me too!


----------



## x RELIC x

Some of you may have read this in the LCD-XC thread but it involves the HA-1 as well so I'll re-post it here.

So...........

After my wife took our beagle out for a walk he decided he hadn't had enough excercise so he began to tear around the house at full speed at the same time I took a restroom break from listening to my XC. I heard this horrendous yelping and I thought he had broken his leg or something while being a complete mental case running around. To my horror I rushed out of the bathroom to see my XC cord wrapped around his leg and both dog and headphones were lying on the slate tile floor!!! :eek:

My HA-1 amp was pulled about 45° from its normal position as the balanced jack didn't pop out and it yanked the unit very hard over. 

I had placed the XC on the seat cushion when I got up and he jumped up on the sofa at full speed where a cord loop had somehow caught his leg, forming an instant noose, and they both went tumbling to the ground. He was more scared than anything and he's just fine. 

My HA-1 is fine and my headphones as well!! I was terrified that the balanced receptacle would be ripped out of the HA-1 or it would play static given that the jack was pulled so hard. This unit is BUILT and everything seems to be working great! . I'm quite impressed with the durability of the HA-1, and thankful that it wasn't more serious (for dog, amp and headphone!). Lesson learned!

This is the culprit



Spoiler: Mug Shots













I love my Head Fi gear, but I love the little jerk even more!

Apologies for the dog pics in an amplifier thread.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Holy moly, good to hear nothing was damaged. I think I would have an actual heart attack if that happened to me.
Of course you can't blame the pup too much. I used to have one too and he would do the same thing when he wanted to blow off some energy.
99% of the time he was cool as a cucumber but then he'd start running around like he got a shot of adrenaline and crack or something, lol.
I do have kids now too and I just make sure my good equipment stays in my theater room or office and they know not to touch what's in there.
Just gotta be careful and mindful of where you place your stuff, hopefully out of harms way.


----------



## tesox

Unfortunately I have to say that I found a very annoying bug/fault on my HA-1.

I operate the Ha-1 only with the remote control!
The reaction time for Volume changing commands is always delayed and not 
as responsive as it is on other full-size amps (inexpensive ones!) I own.
This is a little upsetting but something I can deal with.
But there is a strange behaviour of the volume knob in interaction with the volume display if you use the remote.

Let me explain:

You can adjust the Volume in 0,5db steps with the remote control, delayed but it works.
If you tip the button (up or down) equally the knob rotates step by step equally and the
display shows the corresponding db-level.
This does not work on my unit when I reach the area between -12,0db to -13,5db.
The Volume Knob starts to act weird. Most of the time the knob rotates a big step
from postion 11 o'clock to 1 o'clock. It is nearly impossible to cross that area with
the same equal steps it does all the other way. 
On top of that the Volume display acts weird as well. 
It shows always another db-level in this area. 
One time -12,5db is at 11 o'clock next time on 12 or 1 o'clock. 
If I move back and forth in that area the displayed volume sometimes don't changes. 
Or if I move up it goes from -12,5 to 13 and than back to 12,5db again.
Like I said it acts weird. 
I hope you understand what I tried to explain,
maybe I make a youtube video of that later.

The most annoying thing is that the knob moves not equally 
and rotates most of the time (95%) this big step I described. 
So it is not possible to easily fine-tune the volume by remote in this area 
and this is my main listening-level area.

I really don't want to sent my HA-1 back, but I paid 1.500 Euro here in Germany
for that amp (what is 2.000 US Dollar!) and I think for that I could expect a working remote control.

Don't get me wrong, I love this amp but I'm disappointet and hope for an answer/reaction
from Oppo like that this issue could be fixed by a firmware update.


----------



## jonstatt

tesox said:


> Unfortunately I have to say that I found a very annoying bug/fault on my HA-1.
> 
> I operate the Ha-1 only with the remote control!
> The reaction time for Volume changing commands is always delayed and not
> ...


 
  
  
 I think your unit is faulty unfortunately. You have uncovered a design issue which I will talk about in a moment. But in terms of the jumping behaviour you are seeing, mine does not do this. Everytime I press up and down on the remote, I get exactly 0.5 step. It is slower to change this 0.5 step at around -13 because the volume knob seems to move more between each step around there. But I have consistent behaviour of 0.5 steps...no jumps whether I use the remote or the knob itself...no problems.
  
 Now to the design issue! There is something really weird about the spacing of the volume steps around 12 o'clock! The area that -13dB covers for example is much bigger than any other dB level. So if you turn the knob slowly from about -18dB you will see it steadily goes 17.5, 17, 16.5, 16 etc then for some reason around 13dB it suddenly spaces out a lot more....and then as you get past about 1 o'clock the spacing gets closer again. VERY weird! It makes no sense because the volume control is an analogue device not a digital one so I suspect this means the dB levels are also not right at all.....
  
 You asked why it is so slow? Probably because its a real precision analogue volume control and NOT a digital one like all the cheaper units would likely be or an AV amplifier.


----------



## efeist

I would agree that tesox may have a defective unit and should return it to OPPO.  
  
 With regards to the "design issue" jonstatt, its probably more of a design compromise related to the construction of the potentiometer.  The potentiometer taper can be linear or logarithmic depending on the application.  For audio amplifiers, it is usually logarithmic (audio taper) which is very difficult to construct so an approximation of a logarithmic taper is the result.  If the oppo didn't provide a digital volume display, your ears probably couldn't "hear" the variability in taper that you describe.  My guess is that the dB level indicated is correct because it is a measured reading of voltage and not the position of the potentiometer.
  
 I hope this information is useful.


----------



## jonstatt

efeist said:


> I would agree that tesox may have a defective unit and should return it to OPPO.
> 
> With regards to the "design issue" jonstatt, its probably more of a design compromise related to the construction of the potentiometer.  The potentiometer taper can be linear or logarithmic depending on the application.  For audio amplifiers, it is usually logarithmic (audio taper) which is very difficult to construct so an approximation of a logarithmic taper is the result.  If the oppo didn't provide a digital volume display, your ears probably couldn't "hear" the variability in taper that you describe.  My guess is that the dB level indicated is correct because it is a measured reading of voltage and not the position of the potentiometer.
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. I understand what you mean about the taper on the potentiometer. I would understand therefore if the gaps got bigger and bigger as you turned the volume more. But what happens is that its stretched out in the middle (around the 12 o'clock point), and compressed at both ends (although it moves fastest at the low end). I don't think you would expect the middle to be the widest spaced (in dB terms) whether the pot was logarithmic or linear....


----------



## efeist

jonstatt said:


> Thanks for the reply. I understand what you mean about the taper on the potentiometer. I would understand therefore if the gaps got bigger and bigger as you turned the volume more. But what happens is that its stretched out in the middle (around the 12 o'clock point), and compressed at both ends (although it moves fastest at the low end). I don't think you would expect the middle to be the widest spaced (in dB terms) whether the pot was logarithmic or linear....


 
 Finer resolution near the mid point of the potentiometer is a desirable design goal.  In addition, the construction of logarithmic pots usually requires overlapping 2 resistive elements with the overlap at the mid point.
  
 I checked my OPPO and it is consistent with you comments.


----------



## craftyhack

jonstatt said:


> I think your unit is faulty unfortunately. You have uncovered a design issue which I will talk about in a moment. But in terms of the jumping behaviour you are seeing, mine does not do this. Everytime I press up and down on the remote, I get exactly 0.5 step. It is slower to change this 0.5 step at around -13 because the volume knob seems to move more between each step around there. But I have consistent behaviour of 0.5 steps...no jumps whether I use the remote or the knob itself...no problems.
> 
> Now to the design issue! There is something really weird about the spacing of the volume steps around 12 o'clock! The area that -13dB covers for example is much bigger than any other dB level. So if you turn the knob slowly from about -18dB you will see it steadily goes 17.5, 17, 16.5, 16 etc then for some reason around 13dB it suddenly spaces out a lot more....and then as you get past about 1 o'clock the spacing gets closer again. VERY weird! It makes no sense because the volume control is an analogue device not a digital one so I suspect this means the dB levels are also not right at all.....
> 
> You asked why it is so slow? Probably because its a real precision analogue volume control and NOT a digital one like all the cheaper units would likely be or an AV amplifier.


 
 Mine behaves in the same way.  I would assume that an analog volume control could be designed to have a different precision depending on the position of the knob, where the contact planes for each level of resistance could be made variable.  A design like that (this?) would make sense(be welcomed IMO) in the expected sweet spot to make it easier to adjust within that area of db level, given one doesn't have to twist in mm increments to find their preferred listening level .  I can't tell looking at the internals of the HA-1 online (and I don't really want to take mine apart ), but the volume control housing is pretty big, so *something* is going on in there.  Or... the reported db steppings could be wrong, and/or have nothing to do with volume knowb position, read on .  Considering the time and effort that went into the design and given the beta program where I am assuming at least one participant had OCD traits (I see that a lot with engineers... like me ), it is hard to imagine something like this getting through to production broken, but something weird is definitely going on, so I did some rough measuring to determine behavior, mainly to observe consistency (or lack there-of, I see both happening...).
  
 Regarding the remote control behavior, I see similar and reproducible behavior regarding inconsistencies of knob position relative to level, and it is different on whether I am increasing level or decreasing level, and positions aren't even consistent across runs.  First, I think you hit the nail on the head regarding delay, the changes seem more delayed in the areas where you have to move the knob more to change level, probably because the unit waits until the knob is in the new position before indicating the new level, that is how mine behaves anyway.  Regarding inconsistent positions... here are my rough measurements.
  
 Gain is on Normal (if that matters, I didn't have time to check High to see).  Starting at -18db, measured in degrees where 12 o'clock=360/0 degrees, printed from here(http://www.blocklayer.com/protractor-printeng.aspx) given the awesome scaling function to print one the same inner diameter as the knob, and using a piece of lead from mechanical pencil as the "needle" aligned with the volume value indicator on the knob... as I assume mech pencil lead is pretty straight (enough), although it doesn't matter.  Note that parallax error is terrible, so I recorded measurements from same perspective without moving with each volume step.  While the absolute values may be off, they are consistently off, so the data should still be good enough:
  
 Increasing volume:
  
 -18db=305
 -17.5db=309
 -17db=310
 -16.5db=314
 -16db=319
 -15.5db=323
 -15db=325
 -14.5db=330
 -14db=335
 -13.5db=340
 -13db=346
 -12.5db=348
 -12db=15 ("the jump")
 -11.5db=20
 -11db=25
 -10.5db=34
 -10db=43
  
 Decreasing Volume from -10db above:
  
 -10db=43
 -10.5db=42 (huge difference from -10.5db above)
 -11db=30
 -11.5db=23
 -12db=15
 -12.5db=11
 -13db=345 ("the jump", but different db step...)
 -13.5db=339
 -14db=334
 -14.5db=330
 -15db=325
 -15.5db=320
 -16db=318
 -16.5db=314
 -17db=312
 -17.5db=307
 -18db=305
  
 Before I moved, I adjusted from -10->-18 and back a few times, they always landed on 43 and 305 respectively.  So... consistent there.
  
 I do plan on doing this again, I am intrigued!!  Basically I cannot see any algorithms going on here, at least none that I remember from EE and NukeE schooling... but this is a piece of electronics so there HAS to be some underlying logic here!
  
 Anyway, I have to assume that knob position is just not an absolute indicator of level in any way, otherwise something is indeed broken... I have ways to make this data *much* more precise, and I want to do this several times in a row, after a complete power off, again with High gain, different loads (low vs. high impedance headphones, bal vs. SE), etc. and then graph it all and look for patterns... but that would take more time than what I have before getting to work.  Honestly, for me it doesn't matter as I have no problems finding good listening levels (at least so far), and it sounds great regardless, but this is fun in an OCD way .
  
 P.S. I realized that I was being stupid, there was no load for these measurements, I could have been listening to some tunes while doing this dang it!!
  
 P.P.S. These measurements should be taken with a grain of salt given the parallax problem.  I only had one eye open to do this to reduce the issue, but moving my head in any dimension by perhaps a mm or two (up, do, either side, back and forth) caused the perceived measurement to change by a degree or two.  If I can get that needle ON the paper, then this will be MUCH more precise.  Even with a precision of +- 2 degrees though, the jump inconsistencies from one step to the next are just plain weird and they certainly are not linear/graduated, considering 1+-2 degrees in the sweet spot area surrounded by 5-10+-2 degrees, and then that weird 26 +-2 degree jump in the -12.5 db area.


----------



## craftyhack

efeist said:


> Finer resolution near the mid point of the potentiometer is a desirable design goal.  In addition, the construction of logarithmic pots usually requires overlapping 2 resistive elements with the overlap at the mid point.
> 
> I checked my OPPO and it is consistent with you comments.


 
 Totally agree with your first point.  Your second point is something I need to go read about, sounds interesting and relevant here perhaps, thanks for the info!!  I remember that volume measurement in db is logarithmic, and I haven't mess with logarithms since college (15+ years ago) so brushing up on logs and volume measurement will hopefully help me understand WTH it is I am see here .


----------



## efeist

craftyhack said:


> Mine behaves in the same way.  I would assume that an analog volume control could be designed to have a different precision depending on the position of the knob, where the contact planes for each level of resistance could be made variable.  A design like that (this?) would make sense(be welcomed IMO) in the expected sweet spot to make it easier to adjust within that area of db level, given one doesn't have to twist in mm increments to find their preferred listening level .  I can't tell looking at the internals of the HA-1 online (and I don't really want to take mine apart ), but the volume control housing is pretty big, so *something* is going on in there.  Or... the reported db steppings could be wrong, and/or have nothing to do with volume knowb position, read on .  Considering the time and effort that went into the design and given the beta program where I am assuming at least one participant had OCD traits (I see that a lot with engineers... like me ), it is hard to imagine something like this getting through to production broken, but something weird is definitely going on, so I did some rough measuring to determine behavior, mainly to observe consistency (or lack there-of, I see both happening...).
> 
> Regarding the remote control behavior, I see similar and reproducible behavior regarding inconsistencies of knob position relative to level, and it is different on whether I am increasing level or decreasing level, and positions aren't even consistent across runs.  First, I think you hit the nail on the head regarding delay, the changes seem more delayed in the areas where you have to move the knob more to change level, probably because the unit waits until the knob is in the new position before indicating the new level, that is how mine behaves anyway.  Regarding inconsistent positions... here are my rough measurements.
> 
> ...


 
 And I thought I had OCD bad.    (Also and engineer, EE)


----------



## craftyhack

efeist said:


> And I thought I had OCD bad.    (Also and engineer, EE)


 
  
 LOL, you should meet some of the guys I work with!!  BTW, here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## efeist

craftyhack said:


> LOL, you should meet some of the guys I work with!!  BTW, here is a pic of my setup.


 
 Love it!


----------



## jonstatt

In terms of consistency, I have noticed something now.
  
 If you go upwards in volume, step by step using the remote....the volume makes a big clockwise shift from -13.0 to -12.5...but when you go back downwards, -12.5 to -13 is a small shift, and then -13 to -13.5 is a big shift!


----------



## craftyhack

jonstatt said:


> In terms of consistency, I have noticed something now.
> 
> If you go upwards in volume, step by step using the remote....the volume makes a big clockwise shift from -13.0 to -12.5...but when you go back downwards, -12.5 to -13 is a small shift, and then -13 to -13.5 is a big shift!


 
 Different for me, when increasing, jump is -12.5->-12db, when decreasing it is -12.5->-13db.


----------



## HiFiAudio

tesox said:


> Unfortunately I have to say that I found a very annoying bug/fault on my HA-1.
> 
> I operate the Ha-1 only with the remote control!
> The reaction time for Volume changing commands is always delayed and not
> ...


 

 That is the mid point or flat point of the precision wire-wound potentiometer range.   Firmware won't do anything.   You not dealing with a linear digital application, this is true analog implementation, and when used with the remote you will always notice a bit of jumping of volume level as displayed when turning the motorized potentiometer in the flat point.
  
 Does this help?


----------



## craftyhack

hifiaudio said:


> That is the mid point or flat point of the precision wire-wound potentiometer range.   Firmware won't do anything.   You not dealing with a linear digital application, this is true analog implementation, and when used with the remote you will always notice a bit of jumping of volume level as displayed when turning the motorized potentiometer in the flat point.
> 
> Does this help?


 
 Is this behavior expected to be consistent no matter which direction the volume is being adjusted?  I wouldn't expect a firmware update to address the properties and behavior of an analog/"physical" device, but if there is an issue with the digital display of the current status of the analog physical device as is the case here, then it *could* be a firmware thing I think, I dunno, I have a lot of reading and testing yet to do .
  
 P.S. by consistent I mean that the "jumping" will be consistent in the flat points (i.e. that going from -12->-12.5 should always have the same size jump), and therefore *potentially* the position of the volume knob should always be consistent with a certain volume setting assuming the physical volume control position is synchronized with the volume level indication.  I am not meaning that the size of the jumps will be consistent across the range of adjustment.  If volume knob position does not correlate to true volume level, then I think having the little value indication hash mark on the volume knob is misleading, it should just be a faceless knob like most of my other gear, THAT could also fix it .


----------



## HiFiAudio

craftyhack said:


> Is this behavior expected to be consistent no matter which direction the volume is being adjusted?  I wouldn't expect a firmware update to address the properties and behavior of an analog/"physical" device, but if there is an issue with the digital display of the current status of the analog physical device as is the case here, then it *could* be a firmware thing I think, I dunno, I have a lot of reading and testing yet to do .
> 
> P.S. by consistent I mean that the "jumping" will be consistent in the flat points (i.e. that going from -12->-12.5 should always have the same size jump), and therefore *potentially* the position of the volume knob should always be consistent with a certain volume setting assuming the physical volume control position is synchronized with the volume level indication.  I am not meaning that the size of the jumps will be consistent across the range of adjustment.  If volume knob position does not correlate to true volume level, then I think having the little value indication hash mark on the volume knob is misleading, it should just be a faceless knob like most of my other gear, THAT could also fix it .


 

 Correct, you would notice this non-consistant .5 step behavior going either up to down in volume at the midpoint (approx -13 db) of the potentiometer as seen on the volume display.


----------



## vigotone

Looks like this is coming back in stock on 7/9! I'll be ordering right away.

Quick question: Can anyone recommend a dust cover for this unit? I'll be keeping it under the bed, where I get a ton of dust bunnies.i want to make sure it's protected and clean when not in use!


----------



## tesox

Thank you all for your replys, that really helped me to calm down my worries.
Especially craftyhack, good work ! 'thumbs up'
Looks like I kicked some things off ... 

I like to believe HIFIAudio that this behaviour is normal but agree with
craftyhack that the volume display in relation to the physical volume 
knob position could be optimized by firmware.

An official statement from Oppo would be helpful.
I wrote a message to the Oppo-Europe support and will post
the response, if there is any.


----------



## HiFiAudio

tesox said:


> Thank you all for your replys, that really helped me to calm down my worries.
> Especially craftyhack, good work ! 'thumbs up'
> Looks like I kicked some things off ...
> 
> ...


 
 BTW I am one of the HA-1 beta testers, so no there is nothing that can be changed/optimzed by firmware to reduce jumps (volume level) in the narrow flat region of the potentiometer range during mechanical rotation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 PS: a knowledge base addition has been suggested.


----------



## HiFiAudio

vigotone said:


> Looks like this is coming back in stock on 7/9! I'll be ordering right away.
> 
> Quick question: Can anyone recommend a dust cover for this unit? I'll be keeping it under the bed, where I get a ton of dust bunnies.i want to make sure it's protected and clean when not in use!


 
 How about just a laptop bag?


----------



## vigotone

Ooh, that could work. Would it fit? I've never seen the unit in person. Ideally it would just be something that could go over the top, maybe with some elastic around the edges to keep it on tight. Any other thoughts?


----------



## HiFiAudio

HA-1 is a bit heavy 13 lbs, and needs to fit in a bag that could hold 10.0" x 4.8" x 12.2" (254 x 80 x 333 mm), its that 4.8" high that requires a odd bag IMHO to work.  Anyway a suggestion.


----------



## craftyhack

vigotone said:


> Looks like this is coming back in stock on 7/9! I'll be ordering right away.
> 
> Quick question: Can anyone recommend a dust cover for this unit? I'll be keeping it under the bed, where I get a ton of dust bunnies.i want to make sure it's protected and clean when not in use!


 
 Hmm, good question, I have the same problem with mine, using one of these helps(http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006HR5F, or http://smile.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW), but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!  I wonder how hard it would be to make one, I would have to use leather I think... just because it feels right .
  
 Also, HiFiAudio, do you have the connections enough to ask for Oppo to please sell that sweet stand that the HA-1 is displayed on in your post here?  I have the PM-1's with the stand, and having this stand for my HA-1... well that would just complete me .  I saw the discussion here about it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/90#post_10508568 following your post, but how does one really express demand for Oppo to respond to... a new post with a poll perhaps?  Are they basing demand on sales of the PM-1 stand maybe?  Whatever, I just know I would really like to buy one, please Oppo take more of my $$ .
  

  
  
 P.S. and then of course would need to make a dust cover that would fit over the whole shebang above.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Another review found online
The HA-1 Headphone DAC/AMP by Oppo - Headfonics - July 7th, 2014


----------



## HiFiAudio

> Originally Posted by *craftyhack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, HiFiAudio, do you have the connections enough to ask for Oppo to please sell that sweet stand that the HA-1 is displayed on in your post here?  I have the PM-1's with the stand, and having this stand for my HA-1... well that would just complete me .  I saw the discussion here about it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/90#post_10508568 following your post, *but how does one really express demand for Oppo to respond to*... a new post with a poll perhaps?  Are they basing demand on sales of the PM-1 stand maybe?  Whatever, I just know I would really like to buy one, please Oppo take more of my $$ .
> 
> ...


 
 IMHO I think initially they didn't make any available, because they thought the demand for such a item as a HA-1 stand was a lot lower then the PM-1 stand.  Just let them know how bad you want one by email, maybe they will produce a limited batch for the fans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A dust cover to fit over the HA-1 on a stand, that's original.


----------



## craftyhack

hifiaudio said:


> IMHO I think initially they didn't make any available, because they thought the demand for such a item as a HA-1 stand was a lot lower then the PM-1 stand.  Just let them know how bad you want one by email, maybe they will produce a limited batch for the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually, I was thinking of a dust cover that would fit over the PM-1's on their stand while on top of the HA-1 while on it's stand .  It would kinda look like a leather wedding cake...
  
 Email on the way...


----------



## craftyhack

Holy smokes, I already got a reply!  OK, again with the "if there is demand", anyone else on this thread want one and willing to spend $150 that can email Oppo telling them so?  I am not sure how many requests are enough to trigger manufacturing, but given the HA-1 has had at least two sell outs that I know of since its release, the odds cannot be too bad, right?
  
 Here is the response:
  
 From: OPPO Service [mailto:service@oppodigital.com]
 Sent: Monday, July 07, 2014 7:28 PM
  
 We are currently investigating the cost of manufacturing such a stand, as as it stands it will be $150.00 to sell it to our customers. Depending on the actual cost and demand, we may go into actual manufacturing in the future.
  
 Best Regards,
  
 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc.
 2629B Terminal Blvd.
 Mountain View, CA 94043
Service@oppodigital.com
 Tel: 650-961-1118
 Fax: 650-961-1119


----------



## craftyhack

FYI, posted poll here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/725993/poll-would-you-buy-the-pictured-amp-stand-from-oppo-for-an-estimated-150-made-for-the-ha-1-but-would-perhaps-fit-other-amps-as-well, please vote .


----------



## Stereolab42

vigotone said:


> Looks like this is coming back in stock on 7/9! I'll be ordering right away.


 
  
 You're already too late:
  
 from:     Follow That Page <support@followthatpage.com>
 date:     Mon, Jul 7, 2014 at 12:11 PM
  
The page http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HA1 has changed since the previous check.

Changed:
-    July
... into:
+    July 9

Changed:
-                     Out of Stock
... into:
+                     Add to cart
  
 from:     Follow That Page <support@followthatpage.com>
 date:     Mon, Jul 7, 2014 at 1:15 PM
  
The page http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HA1 has changed since the previous check.

 Changed:
-                     Add to cart
... into:
+                     Out of Stock


----------



## vigotone

Huh? What do you mean too late? It still says Estimated Availability 7/9. It's not 7/9 yet!


----------



## Stereolab42

vigotone said:


> Huh? What do you mean too late? It still says Estimated Availability 7/9. It's not 7/9 yet!


 
 It seems that they were taking pre-orders for the stock coming in 7/9, but they were all claimed very quickly, so they marked it out-of-stock again. At least that was my interpretation of the web page changes.


----------



## JML

I don't think Oppo does pre-orders.  It was probably just a website glitch when they updated the page.  No notices went out to those of us who have registered to be informed when the HA-1 comes back into stock.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes, the HA-1 going temporarily In Stock was someone jumping the gun. We prefer not opening up orders until we have physically received, inspected, and verified manufacturing quality. The HA-1 is not in stock, but it will likely go into open order status within the next two days.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

> I like to believe HIFIAudio that this behaviour is normal but agree with
> craftyhack that the volume display in relation to the physical volume
> knob position could be optimized by firmware.


 
  
 The algorithm used to convert the absolute analog signal to its digital representation on the front panel is done with only 1-bit of information. It is an approximation, not an absolute, which is why you will see the front panel show some amount of inconsistency in how it performs. This is something we are looking into, but with such a small sample it may not be something that we can enhance through future firmware releases.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Be aware of heat dissipation when covering the HA-1, it might overheat when air convection lacks.


----------



## vigotone

I definitely wouldn't cover it while in use. Just when it's off to keep dust out of the vent.


----------



## craftyhack

vigotone said:


> I definitely wouldn't cover it while in use. Just when it's off to keep dust out of the vent.


 
 That definitely was my plan .


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

vigotone said:


> Looks like this is coming back in stock on 7/9! I'll be ordering right away.
> 
> Quick question: Can anyone recommend a dust cover for this unit? I'll be keeping it under the bed, where I get a ton of dust bunnies.i want to make sure it's protected and clean when not in use!


 
  
 Curious why you'd keep HA-1 under your bed. Still, thinking about your question...
  
 I would put it on a 1 to 2 inch platform to elevate the underside vents off the floor. I would make a cloth bag large enough to place under the platform and fully encase the HA-1. The top of the bag would have a drawstring to pull it together and close at the top when not in use. To use HA-1, simply open the bag by loosening the drawstring and fold it down to fully expose the amp's top and bottom vents.


----------



## craftyhack

bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Curious why you'd keep HA-1 under your bed. Still, thinking about your question...
> 
> I would put it on a 1 to 2 inch platform to elevate the underside vents off the floor. I would make a cloth bag large enough to place under the platform and fully encase the HA-1. The top of the bag would have a drawstring to pull it together and close at the top when not in use. To use HA-1, simply open the bag by loosening the drawstring and fold it down to fully expose the amp's top and bottom vents.


 
 Hmmm, I wonder if Crown Royal makes a bag that big... would need to be a rather odd shaped gallon at least...


----------



## pragu

Has anyone heard if there will be any way to run custom firmwares, or have the option to customize the existing one? With the big beautiful display I feel like there's definitely the opportunity for creative vitalizers and color schemes (I want that McIntosh glow mmm).


----------



## vigotone

bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Curious why you'd keep HA-1 under your bed. Still, thinking about your question...


 
 Well, all the listening I do at home is in bed at night. With the kids running around downstairs in the living room, I am limited to how much time I can spend with my home system (which I love). This unit is too big to put on top of my dresser at my bedside, and would probably encourage little hands to play with it, so under the bed is the best option.


----------



## HiFiAudio

pragu said:


> Has anyone heard if there will be any way to run custom firmwares, or have the option to customize the existing one? With the big beautiful display I feel like there's definitely the opportunity for creative vitalizers and color schemes (I want that McIntosh glow mmm).


 

 The HA-1 has limited processing/memory, not possible.    IMHO what it does now (status/spectrum/meters) is more then I originally expected.   Besides just run those visualizers on your mac while using a HA-1 connected aptX or USB DAC.


----------



## HiFiAudio

vigotone said:


> Well, all the listening I do at home is in bed at night. With the kids running around downstairs in the living room, I am limited to how much time I can spend with my home system (which I love). This unit is too big to put on top of my dresser at my bedside, and would probably encourage little hands to play with it, so under the bed is the best option.


 

 Whatever you end up getting should be soft and not abrasive to the HA-1 finish.  This is one of the reasons you receive a HA-1 in a soft bag when unpacking.


----------



## vigotone

Ooh, I wonder if the bag it comes in would do the trick!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The HA-1 is now available in Black and Silver. Get them while they are still in stock.


----------



## HiFiAudio

A day earlier . . .nice.


----------



## vigotone

Ordered! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Umeshdhingra

Ordered , the silver one ! and now back to the world cup semi final , Brazil is getting decimated (six nil now ).
  
 Anyone else in Delhi , who is ordering / or already own .......


----------



## JML

Hallelujah!  Got my notice from Oppo and immediately placed the order for the silver one.


----------



## Raptor34

Ordered.   Silver on the way.


----------



## HiFiAudio

here's where someone got both a PM-1 and HA-1 with something else included
  
OPPO PM-1 + HA-1 warm-up + small share of the box  post76.com  source  
 lots of images


----------



## Xyrium

Wow, I ordered Black and Silver, then cancelled Black (dust is annoying). In the span of 30 minutes while I made the color decision, 41 orders were placed.


----------



## mike7898

Anyone kind of feeling left out like me,Since I just order my pm-1 a month ago,I have to wait and hopefully they will be still for sale in the coming months


----------



## Xyrium

These guys at Oppo are amazing. They've already shipped one! I can't wait to see how it pairs with my Beyer DT880/600s!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Now that the silver units are available, how much longer do you think it will be, Oppo, before local retailers will have access? I'm getting excited!


----------



## Xyrium

BTW, it still kills me to this day that Laphroaig eliminated their 15 year. If you have any stashed away over there, feel free to hook a malt head up!
  
 Quote:


mrscotchguy said:


> Now that the silver units are available, how much longer do you think it will be, Oppo, before local retailers will have access? I'm getting excited!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Yes, two in fact... One open and one closed (hey, kinda like headphones..). I will be blunt, the 18yr that replaced it is a superior product. There is a reason why Laphroaig discontinued the old expression. 

Sorry to push the conversation off topic. I will certainly put a picture up of my HA-1 with a glass of something peaty as an Easter egg.


----------



## x RELIC x

hifiaudio said:


> here's where someone got both a PM-1 and HA-1 with something else included
> 
> OPPO PM-1 + HA-1 warm-up + small share of the box  post76.com  source
> lots of images


 
 BAH!! I never got a promotional disk!!


----------



## akhyar

mrscotchguy said:


> Now that the silver units are available, how much longer do you think it will be, Oppo, before local retailers will have access? I'm getting excited!


 
  
 My local dealer in Singapore told me that the HA-1 will be available for delivery locally sometimes next week.
 I'm sure other dealers outside US/Canada will be receiving their shipments soon too.
  
 I was told that the delivery for the PM-1 headphones will be delayed.


----------



## mrscotchguy

akhyar said:


> My local dealer in Singapore told me that the HA-1 will be available for delivery locally sometimes next week.
> I'm sure other dealers outside US/Canada will be receiving their shipments soon too.
> 
> I was told that the delivery for the PM-1 headphones will be delayed.




Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Averruncus

akhyar said:


> My local dealer in Singapore told me that the HA-1 will be available for delivery locally sometimes next week.


 
  
 Which dealer is that? Didn't realise there was a Singaporean Oppo dealer


----------



## akhyar

averruncus said:


> Which dealer is that? Didn't realise there was a Singaporean Oppo dealer


 
  
 SLT Tech has been bringing-in Oppo's products to Singapore for the past 5-6 years already, from the DVD players, Blu-ray players to HA-1 and PM-1.
 Not sure about Oppo handphone's though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Their authorised dealers include Song Brothers, E1 Personal Audio, Audio Iconic, etc


----------



## HasturTheYellow

x relic x said:


> BAH!! I never got a promotional disk!!


 
  
 Notice the markings on the back of the demo disc: OPPODigital.com.hk.

 This is something that was cooked up for the Asian market. It is likely not something that we will carry (or at least, not the selections they have) since the licensing is for that region (reference the two record labels in the lower right hand corner).


----------



## x RELIC x

hasturtheyellow said:


> Notice the markings on the back of the demo disc: OPPODigital.com.hk.
> 
> This is something that was cooked up for the Asian market. It is likely not something that we will carry (or at least, not the selections they have) since the licensing is for that region (reference the two record labels in the lower right hand corner).


 
 Oh.


----------



## Averruncus

akhyar said:


> SLT Tech has been bringing-in Oppo's products to Singapore for the past 5-6 years already, from the DVD players, Blu-ray players to HA-1 and PM-1.
> Not sure about Oppo handphone's though
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh thanks! I've actually bought from them before (Mad Dogs), but I didn't know if they're still in business because their website has been under construction for the longest time. Thanks for the info! You've probably saved me a lot of time/money as I was going to order directly from Oppo NA


----------



## akhyar

averruncus said:


> Oh thanks! I've actually bought from them before (Mad Dogs), but I didn't know if they're still in business because their website has been under construction for the longest time. Thanks for the info! You've probably saved me a lot of time/money as I was going to order directly from Oppo NA




U'r welcome bro. 
Btw, the HA-1 is selling for S$1785 locally.
Previously I auditioned the demo set at Song Bro and E1, not sure if the demo HA-1 is still in SG


----------



## Averruncus

akhyar said:


> U'r welcome bro.
> Btw, the HA-1 is selling for S$1785 locally.
> Previously I auditioned the demo set at Song Bro and E1, not sure if the demo HA-1 is still in SG


 
  
 Sweet! That's pretty reasonable considering shipping + tax. I will probably get one when my next pay check comes in...


----------



## marcusd

Just got my silver on on Suday  I must say I had the black on loan and its cool but silver is amazing in real life.


----------



## hikinokie

Will the front usb port ever accept android?


----------



## Frank I

Oppo will be showing in DC July25-27 the HA-1 PM-1 and PM-2 at the CanMania


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> Another review found online
> The HA-1 Headphone DAC/AMP by Oppo - Headfonics - July 7th, 2014



Interesting and great review (!)
Except the extra comments on headphones at the end


----------



## zilch0md

x relic x said:


> BAH!! I never got a promotional disk!!


 
  
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> Notice the markings on the back of the demo disc: OPPODigital.com.hk.
> 
> This is something that was cooked up for the Asian market. It is likely not something that we will carry (or at least, not the selections they have) since the licensing is for that region (reference the two record labels in the lower right hand corner).


 
  
 I don't know what's on that promo disk distributed in Asia, but anyone can download these hi-res sample files made available by OPPO:
  
 http://oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx
  
 Mike


----------



## mikeyatswb

I'm also looking at the HA-1 for the TH-900's.  I'm concerned that the (nominal) 25 ohm impedance spec for the TH-900's falls below the recommended value of 30 ohm for the HA-1.  I read in a Benchmark article that running below the spec can possible degrade the performance of the amp or even damage it (depending on the amp).  I asked Oppo about this, and got the following prompt reply:
  
 "The HA-1 will work lower impedance headphones, but there is a higher chance that you will be able to hear errors such as the Noise-Floor being amplified due to too much power being sent to these headphones and the low resistance/impedance of the headphones. We have seen this with IEMs which are 12Ohm, and on very sensitive 32Ohm headphones.  Damage to the headphone amplifier will not occur, but you just might hear a low level amount of noise between music passages when using the Fostex to the HA-1."

 Are any of you hearing this "low level amount of noise" with this combo?  Would this be a bad combo for someone who likes/needs to listen at lower volume levels?  Thanks in advance for any and all feedback!


----------



## Maxx134

marcusd said:


> Just got my silver on on Suday  I must say I had the black on loan and its cool but silver is amazing in real life.



Wow nice pic!!
More!




mikeyatswb said:


> I'm also looking at the HA-1 for the TH-900's.  I'm concerned that the (nominal) 25 ohm impedance spec for the TH-900's falls below the recommended value of 30 ohm for the HA-1.  I read in a Benchmark article that running below the spec can possible degrade the performance of the amp or even damage it (depending on the amp).  I asked Oppo about this, and got the following prompt reply:
> 
> "The HA-1 will work lower impedance headphones, but there is a higher chance that you will be able to hear errors such as the Noise-Floor being amplified due to too much power being sent to these headphones and the low resistance/impedance of the headphones. We have seen this with IEMs which are 12Ohm, and on very sensitive 32Ohm headphones.  Damage to the headphone amplifier will not occur, but you just might hear a low level amount of noise between music passages when using the Fostex to the HA-1."
> 
> ...



I can try with the th600 once I get home later today. .


----------



## wgb113

marcusd said:


> Just got my silver on on Suday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do you like it compared to the Schiit gear?
  
 Bill


----------



## marcusd

Feels very 'modern' compared to the schiit gear and very well put together. Pre-amp, amp, bluetooth, dac, single, balanced with all the whistles and knobs and a GUI interface. Thinking it's going to raise the standard for what people should expect in their amps at this price range.
  
 For once in an age someone somewhere is not trying to double the price for a new product in this hobby of ours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Feels a little smoother and more controlled than the in your face M/G combo from Schiit. The Schiit can drive the HE6 a bit better, slightly more power coming off that tap but for everything else I am experiencing new toy syndrome with the HA-1. Right now the HA-1 is lapping up the LCD-X with ease and not a sibilant tone in sight.


----------



## x RELIC x

zilch0md said:


> I don't know what's on that promo disk distributed in Asia, but anyone can download these hi-res sample files made available by OPPO:
> 
> http://oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx
> 
> Mike




Downloaded them already when my unit arrived. You can never have enough samples!


----------



## lukeap69

Seems like a good match for the bright cans.


----------



## preproman

Sub.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

hikinokie said:


> Will the front usb port ever accept android?


 
  
 This needs to be supported by the Android device, not the other way around. Android is designed around the device being the Host, while the USB connected device is the Slave. The HA-1 works as the Host. So if you want to use an Android device with the player, you will need to get a OTG cable. You can find these for  around $7.00.


----------



## sbgunn

hasturtheyellow said:


> hikinokie said:
> 
> 
> > Will the front usb port ever accept android?
> ...




An android device that supports USB otg will work with the rear USB port if its connected with an OTG cable is what you're saying?

OTG cables are usually micro USB to full size female so the rear port would be the only way to plug an android device with OTG in (right?). If that's the case android users would only ever be able to use the rear port not the front port from what I can tell. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikinokie

I don't get it either. Wouldn't you want a micro usb to full size male usb to run a kindle or other android into the front usb port of the ha 1?


----------



## hikinokie

And why does the front usb support iPods but nothing else.


----------



## DougD

hikinokie said:


> And why does the front usb support iPods but nothing else.


 
 My biggest gripe with the otherwise fine specs and design of the unit. If that opening in the front of the case doesn't house a UNIVERSAL Serial Port, then label it as the freaking Fruit-Only-Port that it is. A little Truth-in-Advertising.


----------



## Badas

Hi,
  
 I just joined. So very new to here.
  
 I am very, very new to headphones. However an old hack to HT and stereo.
  
 I have recently purchased the HA-1 and Senny HD 700 cans.
  
 Link below:
  
 http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Badas
  
 (Sorry I'm not allowed to post pic's on this forum yet).
  
 Very, very happy with the result.
  
 However I find the rig too nice. Very accurate, great frequency reproduction. I just wonder about having a dirtier sound.
  
 I would like less treble and bloated midrange for blues/jazz listening.
  
 Do I expand on my rig by adding a tube amp or should I invest in different sounding cans like the Grado or HiFiMan?
  
 I like the rhythm and pace of the Oppo HA-1 and I understand I would probably loose that if I went to a tube amp. This is why I think just changing the cans might be better.
  
 Any suggestions?
  
 Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

sbgunn said:


> An android device that supports USB otg will work with the rear USB port if its connected with an OTG cable is what you're saying?
> 
> OTG cables are usually micro USB to full size female so the rear port would be the only way to plug an android device with OTG in (right?). If that's the case android users would only ever be able to use the rear port not the front port from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


 
  
  You will use the "Mobile" input with the OTG cable/adapter.
  
 Asynchronous USB is for computers only.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Quote:


hikinokie said:


> I don't get it either. Wouldn't you want a micro usb to full size male usb to run a kindle or other android into the front usb port of the ha 1?


 
  
 Most Android devices will not work on their own direct to the "Mobile" from USB port. Unless the Android device manufacturer purposefully makes their operating system work as OTG, you will need an adapter. Again, it is due to the Android design being at odds with the HA-1, and not the other way around.
  
 You literally just need a cheap OTG cable/adapter to allow the Android device to work on the "Mobile" input on the front panel of the HA-1.
  


dougd said:


> My biggest gripe with the otherwise fine specs and design of the unit. If that opening in the front of the case doesn't house a UNIVERSAL Serial Port, then label it as the freaking Fruit-Only-Port that it is. A little Truth-in-Advertising.


 
  
 Since iOS devices are the designed explicitly to be used with a Host device, we have explicitly labeled the iOS compatibility on the front panel of the HA-1. But it will work with any device that can use the player as the Host device, which includes Android devices.


----------



## Badas

Hi new member.
  
 I am new to cans, however an old hag to HT and stereo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I recently purchase the Oppo HA-1 and Senny HD700's to get me in the cans game.
  
 I'm absolutely loving the Senny / Oppo rig. It sounds very accurate. Great frequency range, tempo etc, etc.
  
 Just on some music (jazz, blues) they sound too polite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanta roll of the treble and muddy up the midrange.
  
 Would I add new cans or amp? or both?
  
 I really like the pacing and rhythm of the HA-1 and that is something I would like to keep. So maybe the amp does not need any change. Maybe just get another set of cans?
  
 From what I have read this screams Grado or HiFiMan cans. Everyone talks about treble being rolled off on Grado's.
  
 Maybe I don't get a tube amp and another set of cans. Maybe I pour my $$ into a top line of cans only???
  
 What do you think?
  
 Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

sbgunn said:


> An android device that supports USB otg will work with the rear USB port if its connected with an OTG cable is what you're saying?
> 
> OTG cables are usually micro USB to full size female so the rear port would be the only way to plug an android device with OTG in (right?). If that's the case android users would only ever be able to use the rear port not the front port from what I can tell.
> 
> ...




The difference is in the pin configuration in the micro USB end of the cable so that the device can act as a host instead of a peripheral. Without the OTG cable with its magic pin configuration it acts a peripheral that can not feed music to the HA-1. This is accomplished through the Mobile USB connection.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Hi new member.
> 
> I am new to cans, however an old hag to HT and stereo.
> 
> ...




I think that Grado's have elevated treble, not rolled off.

Edit: I'm in love with my Audeze / HA-1 pairings.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> I think that Grado's have elevated treble, not rolled off.
> 
> Edit: I'm in love with my Audeze / HA-1 pairings.


 
  
  
  
 Okay excellent.
  
 I thought the Grado's or wood cans would have a warmer sound.
  
 I will research the Audeze.
  
 If I wanted a dirtier muddy sound what would I do? Do I need a tube amp?
  
 I like the Oppo HA-1 and Senny rig for just about everything. Just jazz/ blues sound a bit off. To clean.


----------



## akhyar

badas said:


> Hi new member.
> 
> I am new to cans, however an old hag to HT and stereo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like what the above poster said, Grados have elevated treble, not roll-off.
  
 Maybe you can try Audeze LCD2 (if you can take the weight and clamp) or Oppo's own PM-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

I was just going to say PM-1. It should add precisely what Badas is looking for. Or wait for the PM-2 for much less money and you can get the PM-1 ear pads to 'roll' the sound.


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Grado's have elevated treble, not rolled off.
> ...







akhyar said:


> badas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi new member.
> ...







x relic x said:


> I was just going to say PM-1. It should add precisely what Badas is looking for. Or wait for the PM-2 for much less money and you can get the PM-1 ear pads to 'roll' the sound.




Another nod for PM-1 (or PM-2) would definitely be one to try. Sounds like it would be a good fit to the criteria.


----------



## Badas

akhyar said:


> Like what the above poster said, Grados have elevated treble, not roll-off.
> 
> Maybe you can try Audeze LCD2 (if you can take the weight and clamp) or Oppo's own PM-1.


 
  
 Okay. I will avoid doing that.
  
 So don't look at the amp. Look at the cans would be better. I do like the look of the Audeze LCD2. I really would like a wood pair of cans as well. I would spring for that $$ if I didn't have to buy another amp.
  


x relic x said:


> I was just going to say PM-1. It should add precisely what Badas is looking for. Or wait for the PM-2 for much less money and you can get the PM-1 ear pads to 'roll' the sound.


 
  
 Interesting idea. I'm a real Oppo fanboy. It might be too much tho. I have the HA-1 plus the headphone stand and two Oppo BDP-103D's under it.
  
 I will put the Oppo's on my shortlist.
  
 Could I pad out my Senny HD700's?


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Okay. I will avoid doing that.
> 
> So don't look at the amp. Look at the cans would be better. I do like the look of the Audeze LCD2. I really would like a wood pair of cans as well. I would spring for that $$ if I didn't have to buy another amp.
> 
> ...




I haven't heard the PM-1 but from what I gather they are a brilliant match with the HA-1 (go figure). 

I can say that the LCD-2 revision 2 (pre-Fazor model) sounds fantastic with the HA-1 when I want that thicker sound. All the details are there but the warmth of the sound is just heaven when the mood strikes.

Edit: PM-1 is at the top of my short list for my next set.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> I haven't heard the PM-1 but from what I gather they are a brilliant match with the HA-1 (go figure).
> 
> I can say that the LCD-2 revision 2 (pre-Fazor model) sounds fantastic with the HA-1 when I want that thicker sound. All the details are there but the warmth of the sound is just heaven when the mood strikes.
> 
> Edit: PM-1 is at the top of my short list for my next set.


 
  
  
 Is there any reason why the PM-2 is $400 cheaper than the PM-1?


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Is there any reason why the PM-2 is $400 cheaper than the PM-1?




There is a ton of info about this in the PM-1 thread, but basically less metal, more plastic and no leather or wood display case. The drivers are the same though.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> There is a ton of info about this in the PM-1 thread, but basically less metal, more plastic and no leather or wood display case. The drivers are the same though.


 
  
 Okay. Knowing me I would rather the PM-1.
  
 However at $1000+ price range I would rather the Audeze instead. I really want to try a wood can.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Okay. Knowing me I would rather the PM-1.
> 
> However at $1000+ price range I would rather the Audeze instead. I really want to try a wood can. :atsmile:




Try asking in the PM-1 impressions thread. There are a lot of comparisons there with the LCD-2 and might help give you a baseline between the two.


----------



## i019791

Originally Posted by *Badas*


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






badas said:


> Hi new member.
> 
> I am new to cans, however an old hag to HT and stereo.
> 
> ...





 I suggest you try the Sennheiser HD650


----------



## jonstatt

hasturtheyellow said:


> Most Android devices will not work on their own direct to the "Mobile" from USB port. Unless the Android device manufacturer purposefully makes their operating system work as OTG, you will need an adapter. Again, it is due to the Android design being at odds with the HA-1, and not the other way around.
> 
> You literally just need a cheap OTG cable/adapter to allow the Android device to work on the "Mobile" input on the front panel of the HA-1.


 
  
 Since the OTG adapters always end up with a Female USB A end...you would need a USB A - USB A male cable as well


----------



## mrscotchguy

jonstatt said:


> Since the OTG adapters always end up with a Female USB A end...you would need a USB A - USB A male cable as well





Not a solution, but here's an interesting cable...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KD8WE9E?cache=caa44393e47d1812002f84bad7bc3083&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&qid=1404994292&sr=8-68#ref=mp_s_a_1_68

EDIT

Here's one that would work...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JFTGKAQ?cache=caa44393e47d1812002f84bad7bc3083&pi=SY200_QL40&qid=1404996025&sr=8-59#ref=mp_s_a_1_59


----------



## sbgunn

jonstatt said:


> Since the OTG adapters always end up with a Female USB A end...you would need a USB A - USB A male cable as well


 

This is what I was originally asking. I know how OTG works but I didn't know there was a way to turn the female full size USB into a male plug to use with the front port. 



mrscotchguy said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Since the OTG adapters always end up with a Female USB A end...you would need a USB A - USB A male cable as well
> ...




And thanks to you for posting the actual part needed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badas

i019791 said:


> I suggest you try the Sennheiser HD650




Thanks. I will do. 



I also want to give the HA-1 a tick as a pre-amp.

I'm running mine into a very high quality rig. 

HA-1 into a Marantz SR7008 into two Marantz MM7055 power amps into bi-amped (280 watts each) Polk audio RTIA7 floor standing speakers with two SVS SB ultra 13's subs. 

The HA-1 is a lot smoother than the Marantz DAC or the Arcam irDac that I just retired. The blend of bass is far more convincing.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

craftyhack said:


> I am, and absolutely, it is on par with the MJOLNIR/GUNGNIR.  I can usually get away with low gain, but depending on the source material and my mood (how loud do I want it?) sometimes I go to high gain.  When in high gain, I cannot make it to "11", but when I try to get close... the sound is absolutely crystal clear with no distortion with an unbelievable punch; it sounds incredible, only problem is my ears start to bleed.


 

 When you say, your ears start bleeding, do they bleed from absymal lows, from abrasive treble or heavy-weight cans of the LCD-3. How is the LCD-3 with regard to "overheated" and "cooked" ears? Do your ears "peal-off" after more than one hour of listening? I would love to buy LCD-3 that will pair with my HA-1, but I am afraid about my ears and my head (weight of cans, heat dissipation of my ears, tinnitus...). Please share your experience in pairing HA-1 with LCD-3 in more detail, if possible. (No bloody ears in this forum)


----------



## Maxx134

hikinokie said:


> And why does the front usb support iPods...





dougd said:


> ..., then label it as the freaking Fruit-Only-Port that it is. ....



Haha I never owned an iPhone or ipod as it always struck me as a girls toy.
It is not manly..
Android is superior and manly to me..
That's why I don't have the ease of use that iPhone/ipod users have 



x relic x said:


> The difference is in the pin configuration in the micro USB end of the cable so that the device can act as a host instead of a peripheral. Without the OTG cable with its magic pin configuration it acts a peripheral that can not feed music to the HA-1. This is accomplished through the Mobile USB connection.



Thanks for clarification. 
It's not ipod only then..



x relic x said:


> I haven't heard the PM-1 but from what I gather they are a brilliant match with the HA-1 (go figure).
> 
> I can say that the LCD-2 revision 2 (pre-Fazor model) sounds fantastic with the HA-1 when I want that thicker sound. All the details are there but the warmth of the sound is just heaven when the mood strikes.
> 
> Edit: PM-1 is at the top of my short list for my next set.



I used to own the PM1..





badas said:


> Okay. Knowing me I would rather the PM-1.
> 
> However at $1000+ price range I would rather the Audeze instead. I really want to try a wood can. :atsmile:




The LCD2 is audibly superior to the PM1 .. To me.
Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Test OPPO HA-1: Reference HDfever award for extraordinary DAC! Tracks and measures in Nico >>
Tracks and measures in Nico >>
 Here is a marathon review of the HA-1 by Nicolas Bécuwe of HDFever on July 10, 2014.    No doubt this is the most diverse technically/image laden review you will have the pleasure of viewing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
source


----------



## Smarty-pants

Maxx134 said:
			
		

> Haha I never owned an iPhone or ipod as it always struck me as a girls toy.
> It is not manly..
> Android is superior and manly to me..




Huh???? I think there are a couple million men who may not agree, lol.
They do come in various colors for those who want something away from basic black/grey, but beyond that your notion is a bit odd.




> The LCD2 is audibly superior to the PM1 .. To me.
> Sorry to burst your bubble.



Even some of the most respected industry critics have said they think the PM-1 sounds better than the LC2. (Tyll Hertsens of Innerfidelity was one)
I don't have any personal experience with the LCD2 though, so can't comment from that angle.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hifiaudio said:


> Test OPPO HA-1: Reference HDfever award for extraordinary DAC!
> 
> Tracks and measures in Nico >>
> 
> ...




Wow, he dismantled the HA-1 !!!
I don't think we've seen pics of the inside before, have we? NICE!


----------



## HiFiAudio

HDFever has done that before, but for all the readers here, I thought that review i found today was highly insightful, in regards to parts used, build quality, design, lab tests, and other aspects.


----------



## Badas

Interesting that they mentioned that it should have better isolation.
  
 I have a spare pair of very high quality iso feet. I will install this weekend.


----------



## Maxx134

smarty-pants said:


> Huh???? I think there are a couple million men who may not agree, lol.
> They do come in various colors for those who want something away from basic black/grey, but beyond that your notion is a bit odd.
> Even some of the most respected industry critics have said they think the PM-1 sounds better than the LC2. (Tyll Hertsens of Innerfidelity was one)
> I don't have any personal experience with the LCD2 though, so can't comment from that angle.



Haha yeah Ur right, I'm just talking from a software developer's prospective of phone operating systems & just not liking apple.


Also I respect Tyll reviews and as a whole it is a ground breaking change to portability, and that's it for me.
If he says the sound is better then it must be so but I think he said it was a toss up..
I would agree in sound probably similar level..

Anyway one thing for sure is this HA-1 is just a sweet home run for oppo..
I think they reset the bar with this unit..


----------



## SpudHarris

perfecthifi said:


> When you say, your ears start bleeding, do they bleed from absymal lows, from abrasive treble or heavy-weight cans of the LCD-3. How is the LCD-3 with regard to "overheated" and "cooked" ears? Do your ears "peal-off" after more than one hour of listening? I would love to buy LCD-3 that will pair with my HA-1, but I am afraid about my ears and my head (weight of cans, heat dissipation of my ears, tinnitus...). Please share your experience in pairing HA-1 with LCD-3 in more detail, if possible. (No bloody ears in this forum)




I don't have any of those issues you mention with the LCD3.

The LCD-3 are superior to the HP1 as you would expect. The HP1 to my ears is better than the LCD2.

One thing I have found is the HA1 is a perfect companion for the HD800's which I nearly sold before/to fund the HA1. I am so glad I didn't get rid of them as this combo is my go to most evenings. The HP1 shines when using the Bushmaster DAC into the HA1 as I find the HP1 to be quite shrill with electronica.


----------



## MattTCG

I'm interested in picking the HA-1 for my hd800's running balanced. Anyone here with thoughts on the pairing?
  
 thanks...


----------



## akhyar

matttcg said:


> I'm interested in picking the HA-1 for my hd800's running balanced. Anyone here with thoughts on the pairing?
> 
> thanks...




My HA-1 should be here next week while my balanced WyWires Red cable are in postage from USA at the moment


----------



## preproman

Question about the USB input on the front panel. 
  
 Can you use a USB stick with FLAC, AIFF files on it - or do you "have" to use an iDevice?


----------



## sbgunn

preproman said:


> Question about the USB input on the front panel.
> 
> Can you use a USB stick with FLAC, AIFF files on it - or do you "have" to use an iDevice?




Nope. You can't use any kind of storage on the front port. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbgunn

matttcg said:


> I'm interested in picking the HA-1 for my hd800's running balanced. Anyone here with thoughts on the pairing?
> 
> thanks...




That's my setup. I have the 800s connected with a moon audio balanced cable. I really enjoy it. Gets plenty loud on normal gain and the audio quality is great.


----------



## aamefford

.


----------



## olegausany

Quote:
Originally Posted by MattTCG link

I'm interested in picking the HA-1 for my hd800's running balanced. Anyone here with thoughts on the pairing?
 
thanks...




That's my setup. I have the 800s connected with a moon audio balanced cable. I really enjoy it. Gets plenty loud on normal gain and the audio quality is great.

+1 but i prefer to use high gain


----------



## avraham

Pulled the pin and ordered the HA-1 a few minutes ago, I already have the PM-1.


----------



## Maxx134

matttcg said:


> I'm interested in picking the HA-1 for my hd800's running balanced. Anyone here with thoughts on the pairing?
> 
> thanks...



It's one of the few SS amps that do the hd800 well.
Not only me and two others before me, and the poster before you stated that the HA-1 & Hd800 combo works great together, but the last two reviews also state the excellent soundstaging this unit can deliver. 
It is what made me keep my hd800 and no longer feel the hd800 sounding exaggerated because it finally has an amp that can fill that space with actual sonic information. 
My hd800 are now musical instead of analytical. 

One MORE Point:
That last review states this unit having some of the best measurements tested.
For example they stated the jitter was only matched by the Nad51 dac(!)
It's about time a review shows just how good this unit is..

To me it gets you close enough to touch the elusive feel of "end-game" performance.


----------



## Maxx134

mikeyatswb said:


> I'm also looking at the HA-1 for the TH-900's.  I'm concerned that the (nominal) 25 ohm impedance spec for the TH-900's falls below the recommended value of 30 ohm for the HA-1.  I read in a Benchmark article that running below the spec can possible degrade the performance of the amp or even damage it (depending on the amp).  I asked Oppo about this, and got the following prompt reply:
> 
> "The HA-1 will work lower impedance headphones, but there is a higher chance that you will be able to hear errors such as the Noise-Floor being amplified due to too much power being sent to these headphones and the low resistance/impedance of the headphones. We have seen this with IEMs which are 12Ohm, and on very sensitive 32Ohm headphones.  Damage to the headphone amplifier will not occur, but you just might hear a low level amount of noise between music passages when using the Fostex to the HA-1."
> 
> ...



I have the Fostex th600 here, which I believe is a more (or similar) demanding test...
Specs:
Impedance: 25ohm
Sensitivity: 94dB mW
Maximum Input: 1,800 mW

At high gain on the HA-1 upon reaching the halfway on the volume (about-13db)
It is already at ear bleed loudness levels that I cannot tolerate for long.
This is the 1/8 headphone out, not the balanced xlr. .
Now I pause the music on foobar2k and turn volume to maximum to see what I hear.. .
...
Listening. .
.
Straining..
..
Nothing. .
Not the slightest tiny bit of sound. 
Zero "low level" noise detected. .


----------



## MattTCG

Thanks everyone!! Just what I needed.


----------



## ogodei

mikeyatswb said:


> I'm also looking at the HA-1 for the TH-900's.  I'm concerned that the (nominal) 25 ohm impedance spec for the TH-900's falls below the recommended value of 30 ohm for the HA-1.
> 
> ---
> 
> Are any of you hearing this "low level amount of noise" with this combo?


 
  
 TH 900s work just fine with HA-1, no problems with noise floor, distortion, etc.  Volume does ramp up quickly, leave it on low gain.


----------



## hikinokie




----------



## hikinokie

sbgunn said:


> Nope. You can't use any kind of storage on the front port.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
  
  


maxx134 said:


> Haha I never owned an iPhone or ipod as it always struck me as a girls toy.
> It is not manly..
> Android is superior and manly to me..
> That's why I don't have the ease of use that iPhone/ipod users have
> ...


 
 I have the lcd xc into a 105 that sounds excellent. I was going the get the HA-1 until the front port issue came up. the front port on my 105 plays my tablet, thumb drives, whatever. maybe the HA-2 will be more accomodating. ( Is Oppo reading this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hikinokie

sbgunn said:


> Nope. You can't use any kind of storage on the front port.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikinokie

But then again I loaded my high rez recordings along side the cd's already there and it took up half the space of the measly 64gb storage on the tablet. Maybe a laptop is in my future after all. That AND the HA-1 will by expensive tho'.


----------



## sbgunn

hikinokie said:


> But then again I loaded my high rez recordings along side the cd's already there and it took up half the space of the measly 64gb storage on the tablet. Maybe a laptop is in my future after all. That AND the HA-1 will by expensive tho'.




Oppo addressed the storage issue in this thread actually. They said something like - they optimized the ha-1 for its most likely uses. The front port will work with apple phones and tablets and Oppo also clarified that it should work with android devices that support OTG as long as you buy the right cable. Flash drives, SD cards and external hard drives are the things that won't work. Not too bad considering all the other inputs this thing has. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscotchguy

hikinokie said:


> I have the lcd xc into a 105 that sounds excellent. I was going the get the HA-1 until the front port issue came up. the front port on my 105 plays my tablet, thumb drives, whatever. maybe the HA-2 will be more accomodating. ( Is Oppo reading this? :atsmile: )




If you've already have the 105, just continue to use it as your source. Chain it to the HA-1... You'll have one amazing setup without the need for an OS or Media player getting in your way!


----------



## preproman

sbgunn said:


> Flash drives, SD cards and external hard drives are the things that won't work.


 
  
 That sucks..


----------



## jazzman7

AFAIK, the HA-1 was never intended to be a media player like their BD players, only a DAC/amp.  Source playback comes from somewhere else.  
  
 I have an Oppo BDP-83 player, and the media interface uses an video-out-based on-screen display.  Since the HA-1 has no video out circuitry, putting media playback would necessitate using the LCD display on the unit as the on-screen display.  Odd, but maybe it could be done via a firmware update?  Even if they did, though, it lacks the networking capability to make it a fully-functional dedicated media player.


----------



## jonstatt

hifiaudio said:


> Test OPPO HA-1: Reference HDfever award for extraordinary DAC! Tracks and measures in Nico >>
> Tracks and measures in Nico >>
> Here is a marathon review of the HA-1 by Nicolas Bécuwe of HDFever on July 10, 2014.    No doubt this is the most diverse technically/image laden review you will have the pleasure of viewing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very interesting indeed. Although they missed the one detail I wanted to know which was the type of opamp used. They mentioned they exist for all of the outputs, but despite mentioning very specifically the components used elsewhere like brands of capacitors and transistors...they didn't mention this which was a very odd omission.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Yep, the HA-1 is not meant to be used as a media player.
The asynchronous USB and MOBILE USB inputs are already incredible features as-is.
A great combo would be to pair it with something like the uber popular Oppo BDP-103 or BDP-103D for your source playback from USB drives and discs.
However if you can store all your stuff on pc/mac and/or IOS/mobile devices, then you can get it all from the HA-1 alone.


----------



## sbgunn

jonstatt said:


> Very interesting indeed. Although they missed the one detail I wanted to know which was the type of opamp used. They mentioned they exist for all of the outputs, but despite mentioning very specifically the components used elsewhere like brands of capacitors and transistors...they didn't mention this which was a very odd omission.


 
  
   
  
 Quote:


hasturtheyellow said:


> We use op-amps, but the manufacturer and model numbers are not available at the top of my head. For the BDP-95 and the BDP-105 we used Texas Instruments LM4562/LME49720 op-amps, so it is very likely that we are using similar chips in the HA-1.


 
  
 ^ mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## jonstatt

sbgunn said:


> ^ for the person who was asking about opamps


 
  
 Many thanks with the only minor exception that HasturTheYellow said "it is very likely we are using similar chips"...which basically means he wasn't 100% sure. But thank you...at least it gives me something to go on 
  
 Just to add that LM4562 and LME49720 are the same thing and is a highly regarded op-amp....audiophile level just below doing it discretely without op-amps at all.


----------



## mikeyatswb

ogodei said:


> TH 900s work just fine with HA-1, no problems with noise floor, distortion, etc.  Volume does ramp up quickly, leave it on low gain.


 
  
  


maxx134 said:


> I have the Fostex th600 here, which I believe is a more (or similar) demanding test...
> Specs:
> Impedance: 25ohm
> Sensitivity: 94dB mW
> ...


 
 Thanks for the feedback on this.  The following review was also very complimentary: http://headfonics.com/2014/07/the-ha-1-headphone-dacamp-by-oppo/2/
  
 "The Lawton Denon D7000 also paired incredibly well with the HA-1, these are two headphones never to skip over if you own the HA-1" (the other headphone referred to being the PM-1).
  
 To the extent that the D7000 and TH-900 are similar, I would think this opinion carries over to the Fostex.  FYI, this review is also very interesting in its (qualitative) comparison of the DAC implementation on the HA-1 and Burson Conductor, another amp/DAC I considered.  I'm going with the HA-1: it's got everything I want, nothing I don't want, it's considerably less expensive, and---a big bonus for me---it has a remote.  I seem to be in the minority, but I really like a remote with a head amp, which really limits the options.


----------



## preproman

smarty-pants said:


> The asynchronous USB and MOBILE USB inputs are already incredible features as-is.


 
  
 I wouldn't call asynchronous USB an "incredible" feature, it's pretty standard now a days.  The Mobile USB is useless to non Apple users..  Just saying..


----------



## hikinokie

smarty-pants said:


> ^ Yep, the HA-1 is not meant to be used as a media player.
> The asynchronous USB and MOBILE USB inputs are already incredible features as-is.
> A great combo would be to pair it with something like the uber popular Oppo BDP-103 or BDP-103D for your source playback from USB drives and discs.
> However if you can store all your stuff on pc/mac and/or IOS/mobile devices, then you can get it all from the HA-1 alone.


 
 Ok Smarty-britches, If I'd have KNOWN Oppo was building this kick-ass HA, I WOULD have bought the 103 instead of the 105.
 But NO!!!! these things must be kept under wraps don't they!!


----------



## Raptor34

smarty-pants said:


> ^ Yep, the HA-1 is not meant to be used as a media player.
> The asynchronous USB and MOBILE USB inputs are already incredible features as-is.
> A great combo would be to pair it with something like the uber popular Oppo BDP-103 or BDP-103D for your source playback from USB drives and discs.
> However if you can store all your stuff on pc/mac and/or IOS/mobile devices, then you can get it all from the HA-1 alone.


 

 Yup, that's what I have.    Two source components and the HA-1.  Nice


----------



## HiFiAudio

hikinokie said:


> Ok Smarty-britches, If I'd have KNOWN Oppo was building this kick-ass HA, I WOULD have bought the 103 instead of the 105.
> But NO!!!! these things must be kept under wraps don't they!!


 
 Just to give a bit of perspective of the timeline involved with your comment.
  
 BDP-103 released 10-03-2012, BDP-105 11-16-2012 (approx dates)
  
 How do you expect Oppo to let you know about the HA-1 so far in advance when it was first mentioned online Aug 18th, 2013 only as a prototype, and finally available after official launch April 11th this year, shipped a few days later.  Yes it was under development for some time.


----------



## Smarty-pants

preproman said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > The asynchronous USB and MOBILE USB inputs are already incredible features as-is.
> ...




It's still a nice feature. I didn't mean it was ground breaking or anything, but it adds to the overall list of high quality features of the unit.
As far as listening to external sources through the HA-1, they've covered all the bases that an audio-only unit needs.
The mobile input can also be used with the proper Android devices with an adapter... or you could just buy an iPod.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

jonstatt said:


> Many thanks with the only minor exception that HasturTheYellow said "it is very likely we are using similar chips"...which basically means he wasn't 100% sure. But thank you...at least it gives me something to go on


 
  
 They are not the same, which is why I said the are likely similar. We have always used TI OP/AMPs, so it is a matter of which ones we used for the HA-1. I have the day off, but I will try to get the actual OP/AMP information for you on Monday. Unless I forget.


----------



## poo

Will the Sennheiser balanced cable for the HD800 work with the Oppo?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes.


----------



## poo

Thankyou, now go enjoy your day off!


----------



## Xyrium

hasturtheyellow said:


> They are not the same, which is why I said the are likely similar. We have always used TI OP/AMPs, so it is a matter of which ones we used for the HA-1. I have the day off, but I will try to get the actual OP/AMP information for you on Monday. Unless I forget.


 

 Now that's dedicated support, and one of the reasons I purchase products from OPPO!


----------



## kawaivpc1

How would you guys compare Oppo's HA1 to Yulong's DA8? or Astell n Kern's AK240?? 
 Is HA1 sounds significantly better than AK240, DA8 and Calyx Femto?


----------



## poo

I understand the Oppo has pre outs which can be used to drive a power amp. I have an integrated amp and previously used the RCA audio outputs on my Benchmark DAC1 to feed the amp a signal from the DAC. Can I do the same from the Oppo? Just send out from the DAC to my integrated amp?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes. You can connect the HA-1 direct to a powered amplifier or powered speakers then use the HA-1 to adjust the amplified volume.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Can anyone who owns this answer a function question about the Theater Bypass Mode? Does this function work for each output (ie one for xlr and one for rca?) or a toggle that is a blanket for all outputs?

Oh, and is it tough to access theater bypass in the menu?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Each input can be set independently of each other as Home Theater Bypass. Home Theater Bypass will be enabled for both outputs when engaged. It is very easy to engage. Just select the source you want to use in Home Theater Bypass using the jog dial. Press the SOURCE button until you see Home Theater Bypass appear on the front of the HA-1. Use the jog dial to select BYPASS then the SOURCE button again. At the next screen select CONFIRM with the jog dial then press the SOURCE button again.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Each input can be set independently of each other as Home Theater Bypass. Home Theater Bypass will be enabled for both outputs when engaged. It is very easy to engage. Just select the source you want to use in Home Theater Bypass using the jog dial. Press the SOURCE button until you see Home Theater Bypass appear on the front of the HA-1. Use the jog dial to select BYPASS then the SOURCE button again. At the next screen select CONFIRM with the jog dial then press the SOURCE button again.




Thank you for the incredibly fast response, Hastur!

I normally wouldn't ask, but looks like I won't be getting my HA-1 due to some sketchy issues with our former landlord. Guess I will be living vicariously through everyone here...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We will not be going anywhere, so the HA-1 will always be waiting for you. And if anything, we will have refurbished products you can buy from us in the future. We generally sell refurbished product 8 to 10 months after the initial release of the product, so check back next Spring for a discount.


----------



## poo

hasturtheyellow said:


> Yes. You can connect the HA-1 direct to a powered amplifier or powered speakers then use the HA-1 to adjust the amplified volume.


 
 I guess what I'm really after is a DAC out so I can use the volume control on my integrated amp, which only has RCA in.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You can use the player in Home Theater Bypass so the volume controls on the player are not active on the RCA/XLR outputs, and use the volume controls on the integrated amplifier.


----------



## MattTCG

I want to buy this amp in the worst way. Must find some semblance of self control


----------



## poo

matttcg said:


> I want to buy this amp in the worst way. Must find some semblance of self control


 
 lol yeah it's a bit like that isn't it


----------



## JML

Forget self-control.  I'm thinking about getting a pair of Adam Audio A3x or A5x active speakers to mount on the wall, and an Adam sub...


----------



## topgunsphd

What kind of difference will the hd800, alpha dog, and he500 have going from se to balanced with the ha1?


----------



## vigotone

Just settling in with my new HA-1 and Audeze LCD-XC cans. Quick question: should I do High Gain and keep the volume dial low, or Standard Gain and crank the volume? I would think High Gain, but the manual says the opposite!


----------



## x RELIC x

topgunsphd said:


> What kind of difference will the hd800, alpha dog, and he500 have going from se to balanced with the ha1?




Read this post

A basic explanation of what to expect from balanced output.


----------



## x RELIC x

vigotone said:


> Just settling in with my new HA-1 and Audeze LCD-XC cans. Quick question: should I do High Gain and keep the volume dial low, or Standard Gain and crank the volume? I would think High Gain, but the manual says the opposite!




Absolutely no need for high gain with the XC. You want to use as much of the volume as possible to avoid volume tracking errors. The XC is so efficient that high gain would require you to listen at a very low setting on the volume knob. With my LCD-2 rev2, through single ended output, I use high gain to get the dynamics going. 

I listen to the XC through the balanced output at low gain and I only set the knob from 9:00 to 12:00 (a range of about 75-90 decibels through my XC) depending on the track and my mood. Any louder than that for prolonged periods and my ears become very fatigued, not to mention possible ear damage.


----------



## hikinokie

hifiaudio said:


> Just to give a bit of perspective of the timeline involved with your comment.
> 
> BDP-103 released 10-03-2012, BDP-105 11-16-2012 (approx dates)
> 
> How do you expect Oppo to let you know about the HA-1 so far in advance when it was first mentioned online Aug 18th, 2013 only as a prototype, and finally available after official launch April 11th this year, shipped a few days later.  Yes it was under development for some time.




I didn't expect Oppo do do anything of the sort. No manufacturer would. Just wish I had a crystal ball some times and I'm sure I'm not the only one who spends more money than they should on shiny new toys like these.


----------



## MattTCG

topgunsphd said:


> What kind of difference will the hd800, alpha dog, and he500 have going from se to balanced with the ha1?


 
  
 I plan to test the hd800 and HA-1 (balanced) soon. I think that it has the most potential going balanced.


----------



## poo

matttcg said:


> I plan to test the hd800 and HA-1 (balanced) soon. I think that it has the most potential going balanced.



Would love to hear your impressions. Plan to audition in the next couple days but don't have balanced cable yet.


----------



## drews

poo said:


> Would love to hear your impressions. Plan to audition in the next couple days but don't have balanced cable yet.


 
  
 I'm currently listening to the DSD64 version of the Minnesota Orchestra's Firebird Suite on the HA-1 + HD800 balanced (Sennheiser cable) and it's pretty fantastic.  I'm coming from an Audiolab M-DAC+Violectric V200 combo which I was already very happy with.  I find the HA-1 to be a bit more transparent but it's also pretty unforgiving so iffy recordings will not be pleasant - fortunately the amp sounds great with my LCD2 too...
  
 Drew
  
 BTW - I find I need to use high gain even running balanced for both the HD800 and LCD2...


----------



## Maxx134

matttcg said:


> I want to buy this amp in the worst way. Must find some semblance of self control



That reminds me when I took most my money for bills and spent it on the w3000anv instead(!) Lol




vigotone said:


> Just settling in with my new HA-1 and Audeze LCD-XC cans. Quick question: should I do High Gain and keep the volume dial low, or Standard Gain and crank the volume? I would think High Gain, but the manual says the opposite!



I would actually try as it really is headphone specific. 
While it is known that planars like more power on tap,
I found that my hd800 actually has more bass presence and impact with high gain.
Although that perception may be skewed by the amp itself just giving the hd800 what it requires for what people normally view as a lack of bass..
Not so with the Ha1..
Hd800 now has BASS! !.(compared to before  ) 

Edit:
Both the he560 & hd800 bring more clarity to the table when I connect them into the balanced 4-PIN XLR OUT..
They seem to have the same level of bass even though it is a different type. .

I believe the HA-1 aids their strengths. 
I would use the he560 more on music where mids & vocals take president. 
While the hd800 seem more expansive and still more trebles and detailing.


----------



## Badas

I've been living with my HA-1 for a month now. 
A few observations:

Nothing I don't like
It requires a bit of a break in. The digital stage won't require it, however the analog has changed a lot. I also use as a pre-amp and the HA-1 did not sound great when new. With 50+ hours it has opened right up.
I put mine on iso feet and this helps with air flow. See pic below. The mesh underneath has a lot more air available. Has made the amp run cooler.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ I've seen you post that pic and specify that you have two of the same model Oppo players in you rack.
May I ask for what purpose you have two of them?


----------



## gotoma8

Thanks ogodei. Getting my HA-1 tomorrow and will let all know if my take on it and HD800 combo. I'be had the 800s for about a week now. Think it's broken in. How long did it take for the HA-1 to break in?


----------



## olegausany

At least 50 hours


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> ^ I've seen you post that pic and specify that you have two of the same model Oppo players in you rack.
> May I ask for what purpose you have two of them?




I bought two the same as I am lazy. I have 1635 blu-rays in my collection. Half are Zone A and half are Zone B. Both Oppo's have been multizone chipped however to change zones you need to hit a sequence of buttons. I'm lazy. I have one set on Zone A the other on Zone B, then I just open the required zone player. Stupid aye. I get a lot of abuse for that. In the end tho it is the way I like it, also if one fails the other can carry on. 



gotoma8 said:


> Thanks ogodei. Getting my HA-1 tomorrow and will let all know if my take on it and HD800 combo. I'be had the 800s for about a week now. Think it's broken in. How long did it take for the HA-1 to break in?




About 20 hours give and take. Not to sure but I'm finding the HA-1 is sounding better warmed up as well. I might be mistaken, however a few songs have sounded harsh when cold. After I finish listening I put the first song back on and it sounds better / warmer. Might be a placebo effect tho. I will test some more.


----------



## rendanator

Just got mine today! No audio impressions yet but the extra features make this little (big!) amp/dac an amazing product. Remote, app, self-adjusting volume knob - so many cool extras!


----------



## gotoma8

Thanks...I will try to see if warm up makes a difference. Will let it burns in overnight as well. Currently I have a XCan , modded with the'Rock Grotto' mod and using JRiver from the PC through headphones output to XCan. I like it but need a dac in its place...as I can always tell some sort of distortion, both with the HD650 and 800.

The idea was to get a nice dac in between the PC and Xcan and use the existing XCan. The HA-1 sounds nice but much more than I need. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## gotoma8

Btw if anyone is interested in a great pair of used HD650. Pm me.


----------



## x RELIC x

I find it to sound _slightly_ better warmed up as well. Probably the analog amp hitting it's stride.


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I've seen you post that pic and specify that you have two of the same model Oppo players in you rack.
> ...




Well you could have just gotten a plain jane region A BD player and run the hdmi from it into the Oppo and saved yourself several hundred dollars.
Then again you would actually have to hit 2 buttons to change the input to watch region A stuff.


----------



## avraham

I ordered my HA-1 late last Thursday, Oppo shipped late Friday afternoon and I received them via FedEx Saturday at 11:30am.  That was regular shipping.  Can't beat the service.
  
 I haven't posted earlier because I have been too busy playing.  I am now using a very simple setup: Oppo BDP-105 player, Oppo PM-1 headphones and now Oppo HA-1 headphone amp.  The connections are balanced inputs and coaxial from the BDP-105.  I use the balanced XLR to play SACDs and downloaded FLAC and DSD files.  I use the coaxial to input RBCDs bypassing the DAC in the BDP-105.  I have the optical input connected to a DAT deck.
  
 First impressions are very favorable, the biggest surprise is that the RBCDs sound much better using the DAC in the HA-1 to decode the digital information.  I hear better bass reproduction on all formats.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

gotoma8 said:


> Btw if anyone is interested in a great pair of used HD650. Pm me.


 

 Interested!
 Mint condition?
 What price are you asking?
 Would you ship to Europe?
 Shipping expenses?


----------



## x RELIC x

avraham said:


> I ordered my HA-1 late last Thursday, Oppo shipped late Friday afternoon and I received them via FedEx Saturday at 11:30am.  That was regular shipping.  Can't beat the service.
> 
> I haven't posted earlier because I have been too busy playing.  I am now using a very simple setup: Oppo BDP-105 player, Oppo PM-1 headphones and now Oppo HA-1 headphone amp.  The connections are balanced inputs and coaxial from the BDP-105.  I use the balanced XLR to play SACDs and downloaded FLAC and DSD files.  I use the coaxial to input RBCDs bypassing the DAC in the BDP-105.  I have the optical input connected to a DAT deck.
> 
> First impressions are very favorable, the biggest surprise is that the RBCDs sound much better using the DAC in the HA-1 to decode the digital information.  I hear better bass reproduction on all formats.




Yup! Agreed.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> Well you could have just gotten a plain jane region A BD player and run the hdmi from it into the Oppo and saved yourself several hundred dollars.
> Then again you would actually have to hit 2 buttons to change the input to watch region A stuff.







Custom built Dreamvision Yunzi + 3. The only one in world with chrome paint.

Dude. I bought a $26k projector. Along with 3 buttkickers, 2 SVS SB Ultra 13 subs, Marantz Sr7008, two Marantz 7055 power amps, Oppo HA-1 plus Senny HD700 and the two Oppo BDP103D's all this year.

Do you think I care about a few hundred dollars? Also for future information the Oppo inputs don't support lossless sound. So the second player input into the Oppo would be hopeless. 

Anyway back on topic. I got some amazing gear this year and the HA-1 is the piece of gear I get most excited to play with. I race home from work every night waiting to play with this kit.


----------



## aamefford

x relic x said:


> I find it to sound _slightly_ better warmed up as well. Probably the analog amp hitting it's stride.



I'm pretty sure I do also. Hair splitting though. Could easily be because I think it should.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

jonstatt said:


> Very interesting indeed. Although they missed the one detail I wanted to know which was the type of opamp used. They mentioned they exist for all of the outputs, but despite mentioning very specifically the components used elsewhere like brands of capacitors and transistors...they didn't mention this which was a very odd omission.


 
  

 In the HA-1 we are using the TI LM4562 OP-AMP for the single ended analog outputs and the TI LME49724 (interchangeable with the OPA1632) OP-AMP for the differential (XLR) analog outputs.
  
 EDIT: Corrected a spelling mistake in the model number used for the differential OP-AMP


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > Well you could have just gotten a plain jane region A BD player and run the hdmi from it into the Oppo and saved yourself several hundred dollars.
> ...




LPCM works just fine. I run that into the hdmi input of my BDP-105D and get every bit of the lossless audio.


----------



## hikinokie

smarty-pants said:


> LPCM works just fine. I run that into the hdmi input of my BDP-105D and get every bit of the lossless audio.


 
 Smarty,
  How are you connecting your 105 to the HA-1? Coax? Optical? Have you done a close AB between the 105 and HA-1 headphone outputs? I'm not trying to talk myself into buying one, honest.   ARRRRGGG!!


----------



## HiFiAudio

Oppo HA-1 DAC/Headphone Amp:"Discrete" Output Nets Sonic Treat 
 Everything Audio Network - John Gatski, July 12, 2014
  
 Nice audiophile writeup/review of the HA-1 to read.


----------



## zilch0md

hifiaudio said:


> Oppo HA-1 DAC/Headphone Amp:"Discrete" Output Nets Sonic Treat
> Everything Audio Network - John Gatski, July 12, 2014
> 
> Nice audiophile writeup/review of the HA-1 to read.


 
  
 Thanks for that link.  
  
 I would never have thought to try this:
  
 Quoting the review: 





> In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that *I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps.* *With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter*, the HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening. The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but the headphone section is exceptional — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit.
> 
> ----
> 
> As a DAC/line output preamp for my Pass and Rogue Audio amps, the headphone jack was the clear winner compared to playing the music through the analog line outs on the back of the HA-1. The op-amp based line-out (balanced or unbalanced) does not quite have the same width and detail presentation as the headphone amp circuit.


 
  
 I'll have to try it with my speaker amp...
  
 Mike


----------



## Badas

zilch0md said:


> I'll have to try it with my speaker amp...
> 
> Mike




Yes do. One of the reasons I bought it. 

I also have the Arcam irDac. HA-1 is a lot better. Fantastic as a pre-amp.


----------



## gotoma8

OK, the HA-1 Just arrived!  Set it up and it's running for like 10 minutes...too early to say anything besides it's definitely bigger than one would think!  Look at it compared to the Musical Fidelity XCan!
 More to come!


----------



## MattTCG

gotoma8 said:


> OK, the HA-1 Just arrived!  Set it up and it's running for like 10 minutes...too early to say anything besides it's definitely bigger than one would think!  Look at it compared to the Musical Fidelity XCan!
> More to come!


 
  
 Interested in what you think with the HA-1 with the 800...


----------



## gotoma8

matttcg said:


> Interested in what you think with the HA-1 with the 800...


 
 Will Do MattTCG!
 I wanted it let the HA-1 burn in for at least 20 hours before making any comments.
 Thanks


----------



## SpudHarris

zilch0md said:


> Thanks for that link.
> 
> I would never have thought to try this:
> 
> ...




Giving that a go with my Fi-Q and have to say it's very, very good. Would never have thought to do that 

For amps like the Fi-Q it is also a neater solution to feed the front input....




It's late now so will evaluate more tomorrow. Man, this is just the gift (to myself) that just keeps giving!!


----------



## olegausany

You need way more than 50 hours of burn in time


----------



## gotoma8

olegausany said:


> You need way more than 50 hours of burn in time


 
 Will do...right now it's on 1.5 hours...I am contemplating leaving it running overnight.  Don't know if it would be smart as I am in a business complex at work...power can be lost...don't want that chance to hurt the HA-1, right?


----------



## olegausany

I'm burning in HE-560 for more than 120 hours without problem


----------



## Smarty-pants

hikinokie said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > LPCM works just fine. I run that into the hdmi input of my BDP-105D and get every bit of the lossless audio.
> ...




Right now I do have it in the media room and run the dedicated XLR 2CH output directly to the HA-1 and then on to a power amp.
I use the 'bypass' mode for movies, and also use the optical connection for RBCDs.
Eventually I will put it back in my office for headphone listening, along with a 2CH power amp, Oppo player, and a set of speakers for a nice 2CH office setup.


----------



## gameon

I just Received My Oppo today and been listening for about 2hrs now, I actually hooked my Lyr2 ( with some tubes rolled in it) up to the Oppo using it's internal dac, running off my Mac via usb and it sounds awesome.....


----------



## MattTCG

gameon said:


> I just Received My Oppo today and been listening for about 2hrs now, I actually hooked my Lyr2 ( with some tubes rolled in it) up to the Oppo using it's internal dac, running off my Mac via usb and it sounds awesome.....


 
  
 What was your previous dac for the lyr? How does the HA-1 compare to the lyr?
  
 thanks...


----------



## jonstatt

hasturtheyellow said:


> In the HA-1 we are using the TI LM4562 OP-AMP for the single ended analog outputs and the TI LME724 (interchangeable with the OPA1632) OP-AMP for the differential (XLR) analog outputs.


 
  
 Thank you very much for coming back to us with this. Although these are very good opamps, I think you do need to consider discrete output stages for the HA-2


----------



## hikinokie

badas said:


> Custom built Dreamvision Yunzi + 3. The only one in world with chrome paint.
> 
> Dude. I bought a $26k projector. Along with 3 buttkickers, 2 SVS SB Ultra 13 subs, Marantz Sr7008, two Marantz 7055 power amps, Oppo HA-1 plus Senny HD700 and the two Oppo BDP103D's all this year.
> 
> ...


 
 Oppo inputs don't support lossless sound?


----------



## Maxx134

badas said:


> Yes do. One of the reasons I bought it.
> 
> I also have the Arcam irDac. HA-1 is a lot better. Fantastic as a pre-amp.



Have to agree totally about the irDAC was excellent but this HA-1 unit just leagues ahead and now is just totally transparent to me when I listen to music. .





gotoma8 said:


> Will do...right now it's on 1.5 hours...I am contemplating leaving it running overnight.  Don't know if it would be smart as I am in a business complex at work...power can be lost...don't want that chance to hurt the HA-1, right?



The unit typically settles from sparkly to transparent once burned in and it is believed to be the amp stage more than the dac that benefit from the burn in process but I forgot how many hours I posted way back I think it was about 4-5 days continuous. .






jonstatt said:


> Thank you very much for coming back to us with this. Although these are very good opamps, I think you do need to consider discrete output stages for the HA-2



This idea exactly. .
This explains alot why it perfoms so excellent as dac/amp stand alone,
 and then why some earlier posts commented how it did not measure up to some "end game" units when using the rear connections as dac or amp only,
As oppo designed using op amps in back there..
Too bad they didn't go discreet on the analogue input/output stage.

I feel that if those back connectors had the power & quality of a discreet stage that no one could fault it..

Then again we probably talking mainly very small "end game" type of critique or pickyness..
And doesn't affect the USB that most like me would use so understandable for the price.


----------



## gameon

matttcg said:


> What was your previous dac for the lyr? How does the HA-1 compare to the lyr?
> 
> thanks...


 

 I was using my old Denon 5000 with bur brown dac's which are considered reference dac's, I believe 7404 bur brown or something, I was using optical from my Mac to the Denon out to the lyr2.
 I think with the Oppo everything sounds awesome, The Lry2 , I love the sound of the tubes better, but the Oppo is different sound also, and it sounds Awesome for a solid state. I think I have the best of both worlds now. The Oppo is very clean, with good dynamics,open sounding,although i have to turn the Oppo up quite a bit on high gain for my Audeze lcd2 Hp but at the moment i'm not using balanced which should give me some more gain. The Highs are a little better on the Oppo, but I love the mid range and low end with the tubes that I'm using with the Lyr2, I'm a little more sensitive to the high range treble with my ears, but by no means is the oppo bright, just more clarity in the highs, It's a trade off, like i said I'm happy with both and Have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hikinokie said:


> Oppo inputs don't support lossless sound?




Not with bitstreaming of TrueHD, DTSHD, and DSD.
It does easily accept high bitrate PCM and LPCM, and AAC too I think.

(for clarification, this is for the Oppo optical players, not the HA-1)


----------



## gotoma8

Hi all,
  
 FYI, I am still breaking in my HA-1.  I have a few questions, mainly using JRiver with it.  What should my settings be in JRiver to optimize the HA-1?  I am talking about DSP & Output formats, bit-depth setting and other settings that JRiver has.
  
 Thanks.
 Tuan


----------



## HiFiAudio

gotoma8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> FYI, I am still breaking in my HA-1.  I have a few questions, mainly using JRiver with it.  What should my settings be in JRiver to optimize the HA-1?  I am talking about DSP & Output formats, bit-depth setting and other settings that JRiver has.
> 
> ...


 
 A bit off topic.  Just follow the general setup shown here.   I know this is for a exasound, just choose the HA-1 instead when detected.   You don't need to go overboard with optimization with JRiver 19.


----------



## Zurv

god damn this site!!  Oppo HA-1 ordered!!


 


now i have 5 DAcs and i really only need one (well.. the dragonfly 1.2 for the laptop is still useful)... argh!


 


life is hard ^_^


(the other DACs being, audiolab M-DAC, Fostex HP-A8, AudioQuest Dragonfly 1.2, HRT MusicStreamer II, and now Oppo HA-1 (coming this Friday... damn you all!)


----------



## kawaivpc1

I really wonder how Oppo HA1 sounds. So far, I have used portable digital audio players only.
 How would you guys compare Oppo HA1's sound to sound of AK240, Calyx M, AK120, HM901 and Fiio X5?
 Is it so much better?? if so, how would you describe it?
 I'm a classical, soundtrack, rock and electronic music listener. Would you recommend this unit to me?
 I'd like to hear you guys' opinion. I personally never owned a DAC like Oppo HA-1 before.
  
 P.S.
 I use Shure's SRH1840 headphone with Moon Audio's Silver Dragon V3 cable.


----------



## olegausany

HA-1 is great with any music but to get most out of it you should use balanced cable


----------



## MattTCG

zurv said:


> god damn this site!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dang, I didn't get five dacs till I had at least 10 post here.


----------



## Uniquexme

Can anyone share impression with Audeze in particular LCD-3? Do they match well? Is the DAC or Amp part better in HA-1?


----------



## Uniquexme

hifiaudio said:


> A bit off topic.  Just follow the general setup shown here.   I know this is for a exasound, just choose the HA-1 instead when detected.   You don't need to go overboard with optimization with JRiver 19.




Any recommended setting for Audirvana on Mac?


----------



## poo

Got to have a quick listen through HD800 today and was impressed. For me there were a few areas where the sound fell short, primarily in terms of soundstage specifically in comparison to my DAC1PRE. Also in complex passages I found things to muddy together a little more than I'd expect. These are the only things I noticed as negatives and to be honest I was trying to be picky and find things. 

I guess the most telling comment that I'm likely to make is that I plan to buy one soon, really can't believe the quality of sound given the price and features. I don't consider the HA-1 a perfect pairing to the HD800 but it's a pleasant combination with plenty of detail, bass and smooth sounds.

In terms of features, connectivity and bells and whistles, this is how a DAC/AMP should be made. I hope other manufacturers take notice of this little beastie and consider what it really offers.


----------



## poo

I should add that these are only quick impressions in a much less than perfect listening environment. Looking forward to getting one home some time soonish and really sitting down and listening to some albums.


----------



## Maxx134

zurv said:


> god damn this site!!  Oppo HA-1 ordered!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha looks like some comparisons for us 




poo said:


> I should add that these are only quick impressions in a much less than perfect listening environment. Looking forward to getting one home some time soonish and really sitting down and listening to some albums.



I was thinking the same, as your observation is an uncharacteristically strange anomaly


----------



## JML

Audirvana Plus has a manual that goes through all the settings, and there's a forum on their website.  The defaults take care of most of your critical options.  If you're using it in iTunes Integrated mode, it works great.  The only thing you have to "worry about" is SysOptimizer, which can shut down three activities; because I often work with my laptop while listening I do not have it turn off Spotlight indexing, and I found it can't turn off Time Machine (I filed a report on the forum about that). By the way, Audirvana Plus 2.0 is being developed and tested, but there's only one report of it being seen "in the wild."  
  
 Here are my settings, not necessarily in order.  Three are not available while Audirvana is playing, but those are set for the defaults on my system.  I have 16 GB of RAM available, and Audirvana wanted to take 13 GB, so I reduced it to 8, which ought to be plenty for the app and not impede work I do while listening.


----------



## gotoma8

Hi all, just trying to get the most out of my HA-1 and JRiver MC19.  
  
 In regards to this, what should I do for Audio Device?  What should I select?  WASAPI? ASIO? Direct Stream? or Kernal Streaming?
  

  
 Aslo for Output format/output encoding, should I use "none" or DSD in DoP or 2xDSD in DoP or 2xDSD in Native Format???

  
 Thanks!


----------



## HiFiAudio

gotoma8 said:


> Hi all, just trying to get the most out of my HA-1 and JRiver MC19.
> 
> In regards to this, what should I do for Audio Device?  What should I select?  WASAPI? ASIO? Direct Stream? or Kernal Streaming?
> 
> ...


 
 Did you know you can log into JRiver Interact, then navigate to either windows/linux/mac client threads and ask any MC19 questions there?    Also for more advanced user, the Computer Audiophile software forum is available for reading on any topic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you are a Mac user you would use Core Audio, and 2xDSD in DoP.   See this page for help.


----------



## Badas

I have to reverse my statement about the HA-1 needing a warmup time. When turning on.

At the moment we are in winter (New Zealand) and it is freezing here. Perfect for trialling if the HA-1 needs a warmup. 

I have used the Pearl Jam song Amongst the Waves. It has great mid range and a nice deep drum beat.
Yesterday I turned on the system in the cold. Using my speakers and the HA-1 as a pre-amp instantly everything sounded beautiful. I then thought it might just be the headphone amp section. I have left 24 hours and tried again this morning. Everything sounded great in my headphones instantly.

So I was wrong. When I stated it a few posts back I thought it could be a placebo effect. That seems to be the case.

However the 20-50 hours breaking in seems real. Mine is sounding soooooooooo much warmer now it has been broken in. 

Also just loaded the HA-1 app this morning. It seems that I like chatting on forums and HP listening at the same time. So I can control the volume and browse at the same time. It works excellent.


----------



## HiFiAudio

Unusual review
  
Oppo HA-1 - Hi-Fi News July 2014  (PDF)
  


> With the exception of the low sampling rate S/PDIF problem, the HA-1 is a well thought out and thoroughly engineered product at a competitive price – as we’ve come to expect from Oppo. Its headphone amplifier stage is up there with the finest, and on high sampling rate material delivered via S/PDIF you hear it at its considerable best. It’s a pity that the USB input isn’t as good, but that’s not uncommon.


 
  
 Yes he actually prefers material delivered via S/PDIF instead of USB DAC?


----------



## HiFiAudio

badas said:


> However the 20-50 hours breaking in seems real. Mine is sounding soooooooooo much warmer now it has been broken in.


 
 A bunch of us noticed that, does sound better after some 50 hours or so.


----------



## Badas

hifiaudio said:


> A bunch of us noticed that, does sound better after some 50 hours or so.




Yeah, I was the original to note it. I also said that it could need a warm up period each time. I just wanted to reverse that last statement. That was a placebo effect.


----------



## Maxx134

hifiaudio said:


> Unusual review
> 
> Oppo HA-1 - Hi-Fi News July 2014  (PDF)
> 
> ...



It seems like a typo to me as he refers to the test section which stated opposite.
Looking over to the "Lab Report" section, 
It stated USB is better. 
Also stated the HA -1 pushed 8.5w (!) before protection set in!


----------



## gotoma8

hifiaudio said:


> Did you know you can log into JRiver Interact, then navigate to either windows/linux/mac client threads and ask any MC19 questions there?    Also for more advanced user, the Computer Audiophile software forum is available for reading on any topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, thank you...I've scoured the JRiver Interact Forum, but still have not found what is recommended for the HA-1, actually there isn't much on the site for the HA-1 in specific.
 I have, for now, chose to go with "NONE" as Output Encoding, letting the HA-1 decipher it at bit perfect with no up-sampling.
  
 We'll see.  
  
 Any JRiver MC19/PC users out there with the HA-1 like to comment?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Stereolab42

Output encoding should usually be set to "none".
  
 Audio device should be "WASAPI", and set System Volume to "disabled". This gives JRiver exclusive control over Windows sound and gives the Oppo exclusive control over volume, as long as you have a track playing in JRiver.
  
 Bitstreaming should be set to "DSD", otherwise JRiver would try to convert all DSD to PCM in software before sending it out over USB, which is not what you want since you own a DAC that can handle DSD itself. (Downside being you can't apply EQ or other software DSP filters, of course.)


----------



## gotoma8

stereolab42 said:


> Output encoding should usually be set to "none".
> 
> Audio device should be "WASAPI", and set System Volume to "disabled". This gives JRiver exclusive control over Windows sound and gives the Oppo exclusive control over volume, as long as you have a track playing in JRiver.
> 
> Bitstreaming should be set to "DSD", otherwise JRiver would try to convert all DSD to PCM in software before sending it out over USB, which is not what you want since you own a DAC that can handle DSD itself. (Downside being you can't apply EQ or other software DSP filters, of course.)


 
 Thanks for the advice.  Shouldn't the Audio Device be in ASIO as that's supposedly the latest and purest?  Also, how do you disable system volume and lastly, why can't I get sound from playing other media, like from youtube to go through the HA-1?


----------



## HiFiAudio

gotoma8 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Shouldn't the Audio Device be in ASIO as that's supposedly the latest and purest?  Also, how do you disable system volume and lastly, why can't I get sound from playing other media, like from youtube to go through the HA-1?


 
 ASIO requires a driver from Oppo Digital.
  
*Software Driver for USB Audio DAC:*
 For *Windows* computers (XP, Vista, Windows 7 and Windows 8): software driver download link. Please unzip the downloaded package and double-click on the "setup.exe" file, then follow the on-screen instructions to finish this installation. Select the HA-1 as your sound output device by setting "Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Sound -> Playback" to "OPPO HA-1 USB Audio 2.0 DAC".
  
 Instead of scouring the forum, should have just logged on as new user and posted a question in the win mc 19 forum, someone would reply.


----------



## gotoma8

Thanks...I did download the USB Driver from OPPO when I installed and hooked up the HA-1.  Having done so, then, is ASIO audio device recommended over WASAPI?


----------



## HiFiAudio

gotoma8 said:


> Thanks...I did download the USB Driver from OPPO when I installed and hooked up the HA-1.  Having done so, then, is ASIO audio device recommended over WASAPI?


 
 If you want to play native DSD up to DSD256 yes.  Good luck finding DSD256 content.


----------



## pragu

Is anyone else having trouble getting output from chrome on a mac? I'm not sure if it's a chrome bug or something wrong with the driver, but they won't play together


----------



## Dixter

hifiaudio said:


> If you want to play native DSD up to DSD256 yes.  Good luck finding DSD256 content.


 
 Over in the ifi micro iDSD forum they are finding out that you can use Jriver to convert MP3 on output to DSD and getting good results...
 I tried it today and it does seem to work well with the IDSD...  might try it with the HA-1 and see...


----------



## JML

I almost hate to ask the obvious question, but did you change the basic Sound output settings in System Preferences after connecting the HA-1 for the first time?  If you don't, you won't hear anything from your Mac unless something like Audirvana chooses the Oppo for output.  I forgot to do that at first and wondered why iTunes alone wouldn't play through the Oppo.


----------



## pragu

jml said:


> I almost hate to ask the obvious question, but did you change the basic Sound output settings in System Preferences after connecting the HA-1 for the first time?  If you don't, you won't hear anything from your Mac unless something like Audirvana chooses the Oppo for output.  I forgot to do that at first and wondered why iTunes alone wouldn't play through the Oppo.


 
 Oh yeah, I have it set up as a multi-output through the mac's Midi settings, so that I can A/B test the HA-1 and my WA7. Every application seems to work except for Google Chrome (and Chrome Canary).


----------



## MattTCG

hifiaudio said:


> Unusual review
> 
> Oppo HA-1 - Hi-Fi News July 2014  (PDF)
> 
> ...


 
  
 The guys at Schiit have held this position from the beginning about their dacs.


----------



## drews

jml said:


> Audirvana Plus has a manual that goes through all the settings, and there's a forum on their website.  The defaults take care of most of your critical options.  If you're using it in iTunes Integrated mode, it works great.  The only thing you have to "worry about" is SysOptimizer, which can shut down three activities; because I often work with my laptop while listening I do not have it turn off Spotlight indexing, and I found it can't turn off Time Machine (I filed a report on the forum about that). By the way, Audirvana Plus 2.0 is being developed and tested, but there's only one report of it being seen "in the wild."
> 
> Here are my settings, not necessarily in order.  Three are not available while Audirvana is playing, but those are set for the defaults on my system.  I have 16 GB of RAM available, and Audirvana wanted to take 13 GB, so I reduced it to 8, which ought to be plenty for the app and not impede work I do while listening.


 
  
 For 'Native DSD Capability' you should instead select 'DSD over PCM' if you want the HA-1 to decode DSD files (Audirvana's automatic detection doesn't seem to work for the HA-1).
  
 Drew


----------



## JML

drews said:


> For 'Native DSD Capability' you should instead select 'DSD over PCM' if you want the HA-1 to decode DSD files (Audirvana's automatic detection doesn't seem to work for the HA-1).
> 
> Drew


 
 Thanks!  I haven't yet downloaded any DSD files.  I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Uniquexme

jml said:


> Audirvana Plus has a manual that goes through all the settings, and there's a forum on their website.  The defaults take care of most of your critical options.  If you're using it in iTunes Integrated mode, it works great.  The only thing you have to "worry about" is SysOptimizer, which can shut down three activities; because I often work with my laptop while listening I do not have it turn off Spotlight indexing, and I found it can't turn off Time Machine (I filed a report on the forum about that). By the way, Audirvana Plus 2.0 is being developed and tested, but there's only one report of it being seen "in the wild."
> 
> Here are my settings, not necessarily in order.  Three are not available while Audirvana is playing, but those are set for the defaults on my system.  I have 16 GB of RAM available, and Audirvana wanted to take 13 GB, so I reduced it to 8, which ought to be plenty for the app and not impede work I do while listening.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shall compare against mine when i go off work.


----------



## Uniquexme

drews said:


> For 'Native DSD Capability' you should instead select 'DSD over PCM' if you want the HA-1 to decode DSD files (Audirvana's automatic detection doesn't seem to work for the HA-1).
> 
> Drew


 
  
 oh.. good to know, thanks Drew.


----------



## Uniquexme

Can i use the headphone balanced output if my input is not balanced (via USB or RCA or Optical)? Or is it necessary to go balanced in and out? 
  
 Will an audiophile grade USB cable makes a significant difference compared to stock or normal USB cable? If so what are the most commonly recommended USB cable? 
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpudHarris

You don't need a balanced input to enjoy the balanced headphone out.
  
 People have varying opinions regarding cables, both analogue and digital. I think good headphone cables and interconnects can make a difference but I have not heard any difference by using different quality USB's. I have just ordered an iFI Audio iUSB as I am told it does make a difference by filtering the power supply.


----------



## ogodei

spudharris said:


> You don't need a balanced input to enjoy the balanced headphone out.
> 
> People have varying opinions regarding cables, both analogue and digital. I think good headphone cables and interconnects can make a difference but I have not heard any difference by using different quality USB's. I have just ordered an iFI Audio iUSB as I am told it does make a difference by filtering the power supply.


 
  
 I have heard clicks and pops over a USB to DAC input, resulting from dirty \ underpowered USB output from my laptop dock. It was present on multiple cables.  A powered USB repeater with a good voltage regulator solved that.  (BTW, Schiit just announced their powered USB solution, the Wyrd).
  
 I have had heard only high pitched static from a USB powered DAC (Fostex HP-A4) running off a laptop.  That was solved by using a USB cable with ferrite chokes.
  
 I cant say if USB cable 'quality' makes a difference, but in my experience clean power and ferrite chokes on the cable can.


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm feeding the HA-1 via a LIV Zen music player and I'm very happy with this combo but I'm told the iFI iUSB really lifts the performance, we'll see....


----------



## JML

My HA-1 is connected via USB 2.0 to my MacBook Pro.  I've just noticed the following:
  
 In Audio Midi Setup on my Mac, the HA-1 shows up at 44100 Hz, with 2ch-32bit integer.  When playing a 44.1/16 AIF file, when running iTunes, my HA-1 shows the file as 44.1/32; when running Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode, the HA-1 shows the file playing as 44.1/24.  Audirvana itself shows the file's correct definition, and shows the DAC as 44.1/32.  When I play the 44.1/16 files using VLC, the HA-1 shows files playing at 44.1/16.  
  
 Any clue as to what's going on?


----------



## HiFiAudio

jml said:


> My HA-1 is connected via USB 2.0 to my MacBook Pro.  I've just noticed the following:
> 
> In Audio Midi Setup on my Mac, the HA-1 shows up at 44100 Hz, with 2ch-32bit integer.  When playing a 44.1/16 AIF file, when running iTunes, my HA-1 shows the file as 44.1/32; when running Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode, the HA-1 shows the file playing as 44.1/24.  Audirvana itself shows the file's correct definition, and shows the DAC as 44.1/32.  When I play the 44.1/16 files using VLC, the HA-1 shows files playing at 44.1/16.
> 
> Any clue as to what's going on?


 
 If you look at the sample rate/bit depth on the HA-1 you can see how the Audrivana will override Audio Midi Setup settings.   You can always start using VLC setting the Audio Midi Setup set to 384 kHz sample rate with 2 ch - 32 bit integer when the HA-1 is selected in Sound preferences - device used for sound output.  If you play a .m4a you will see the PCM 384/32 on HA-1 display, regardless of the much lower actual quality of the audio file, because core audio has been directed to upsample to your Audio Midi Setup setting.
  
 So with Audrivana you are playing a 16/44.1 stereo file, the player interface will display the opposite order (bit depth/sample rate), but will retain the original audio file sample rate but increase only the bit depth to what the HA-1 is capable of which is 32 bit.   This is all with no forced up sampling.   However for example if you enable Power of 2 oversampling ( 2x, 4x...) you will see the sampling rate increase to 384khz matching what the HA-1 is capable of.


----------



## gotoma8

I think what's happening is that the set up in Audirvana is somehow processing the 16 bit into 24 bits.  My understanding and correspondence with OPPO is that you should try to play the format file in it's native format.  Therefore, it the file is 44.1/16, then, the HA-1 should play it in 44.1/16.  The idea is that the HA-1 and any good external DAC should be doing the processing and not the medium like JRiver, Audirvana or Pure Music, etc....


----------



## HiFiAudio

gotoma8 said:


> I think what's happening is that the set up in Audirvana is somehow processing the 16 bit into 24 bits.  My understanding and correspondence with OPPO is that you should try to play the format file in it's native format.  Therefore, it the file is 44.1/16, then, the HA-1 should play it in 44.1/16.  The idea is that the HA-1 and any good external DAC should be doing the processing and not the medium like JRiver, Audirvana or Pure Music, etc....


 
 There is nothing wrong with conversion of 16 bit to 24/32 bit depth software conversion that Audrivana Plus provides, like I said above you can have the Mac provide that capacity via core audio also instead of passing a 16/44.1 to the DAC.   What Oppo told you is more against conversation of PCM files to DSD or opposite.


----------



## gotoma8

Ah...
  
 Thanks HiFiAudio!  I am still trying or figuring out what is best... I have the Marantz SA11S3 at home and use that as a DAC as well with JRiver and at work the HA-1 and HD800...


----------



## Zurv

Is there a way to get this to auto-mute the "speakers" pre-amp/bypass when the headphones are connected? right now it plays from both. Yes, there is a button to mute the bypass - but it takes a few button pushes.
  
 w/o the headphones in it clearly shuts that internal AMP off (much clicking inside when the headphone is connected).
  
  
 but.. holy crap this things sounds great 
  
 "Norah Jones - Don't know why" even sounds super over my desktop speaks (PSB image mini)
 hrmm.. HD800 are going to be on all weekend


----------



## Smarty-pants

^No it can't be "automatic" because the hardware restricts it.
It would have to be done in the digital domain and then that would result in truncated sound quality,
so the current implementation is as good as it can be.


----------



## MattTCG

So which is sexier....black or silver?


----------



## Zurv

^but it shuts off the headphone amp when it isn't plugged in.
  
 the audioloab M-DAC could do it.. hrmmm... oh well.. a bit of a pain. an extra button to mute select outputs then would be cool.
  
  
  
  
 black is always sexier


----------



## aamefford

matttcg said:


> So which is sexier....black or silver?



I'm going silver, since what's left of my hair is turning silver. 

That and I'm waiting for a silver new one, and have a black beta unit.


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> So which is sexier....black or silver?






I've always purchased black.

However now I'm looking at the rack and thinking it is too dark.:rolleyes:

I think the HA-1 might have looked better in silver on top of my rack.

So I vote silver.


----------



## MattTCG

badas said:


> I've always purchased black.
> 
> However now I'm looking at the rack and thinking it is too dark.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope...anything but black on top of your system would have stuck out like a pimple on a supermodels behind.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

dada


zurv said:


> Is there a way to get this to auto-mute the "speakers" pre-amp/bypass when the headphones are connected? right now it plays from both. Yes, there is a button to mute the bypass - but it takes a few button pushes.


 
  
 This is how it was in the BDP-105 and we had a numerous complaints by people who wanted to still use the pre-amplifier outputs while using their headphones. This is why we made an extra option in the menu of the HA-1 which allows you to change the MUTE on the player from muting the headphone amplifier and pre-amplifier outputs to only muting the pre-amplifier outputs.
  
 So it is something that you unfortunately just need to enable on a per use basis and not something that will be done automatically.


----------



## Zurv

oh the wife doesn't like me taking to long to mute... a fast change when plug'n in the headphone is nice. But i'll survive... maybe... 
  
 also, any plans for Windows Phone app? (yes, i'm one of the 6 ppl in the world that has one) or a windows 8 app that i can use on my surface 3 pro?


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> Nope...anything but black on top of your system would have stuck out like a pimple on a supermodels behind.




What like my Senny HD700's  They are nice and silver.

Hey, someone on another thread said the HA-1 is not a neutral amp and was bright and only designed to work with the PM-1.

Really?

Still trying to decide which HP to get next. I want bass. The biggest amount of bass. Any recommendations?

Ones I'm looking at are:

Alpha Dogs, HE-400, LCD 2 and 3.

Ones I kinda disregarded. PM-1and 2. HE-560 and 400i. As I've been told I won't be satisfied. 

Is there an equaliser thingy I could install to give tone bass control?


----------



## mikeyatswb

maxx134 said:


> I have the Fostex th600 here, which I believe is a more (or similar) demanding test...
> Specs:
> Impedance: 25ohm
> Sensitivity: 94dB mW
> ...


 
  
  


ogodei said:


> TH 900s work just fine with HA-1, no problems with noise floor, distortion, etc.  Volume does ramp up quickly, leave it on low gain.


 
 I'm listening to the TH 900s through the HA-1 right now (via an iMac + iTunes + BitPerfect through USB).  It's phenomenal.  The HA-1 works just as advertised, including the remote control App.  Flawless (so far).


----------



## MattTCG

badas said:


> What like my Senny HD700's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lcd 2.2 pre-fazor.


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> Lcd 2.2 pre-fazor.




Is my understanding correct? That is not the new model is it. Can you still buy these new?

What about the bright comment on the HA-1 so it would suit the PM-1. Is that correct?


----------



## HiFiAudio

badas said:


> Is my understanding correct? That is not the new model is it. Can you still buy these new?
> 
> What about the bright comment on the HA-1 so it would suit the PM-1. Is that correct?


 
 Look at the bench tests, bright comment, BS only.


----------



## JML

I fixed my problem with the bit rate/sample rate.  I tried just about everything, but unchecking Audirvana’s “low level playback” settings and then rechecking them restored the proper operation, with iTunes alone and with Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode.


----------



## Badas

hifiaudio said:


> Look at the bench tests, bright comment, BS only.





Thanks Dude.

I don't really understand all those graphs.  Sorry I'm a bit of a hick.

Really in New Zealand where I'm from. There is a whole lot of cows and sheep and know one but me into Audio.
So I'm really alone and get left behind on all that stuff.

The BS comment made sense to me tho. So I grab any HP that I like the sound signature on.

I think the LCD2.2 is the one to go for.


----------



## x RELIC x

I have one of the first retail black ones. I want silver. 

Damn you impatience!!


----------



## HiFiAudio

badas said:


> Thanks Dude.
> 
> I don't really understand all those graphs.
> 
> ...


 
 The frequency response plots, another one from that recent french translated review of the HA-1 you read as shown here, note the flatness.  No elevated frequency.
  

  

From 20 Hz to 20 kHz, dB -0.16, +0.01
From 40 Hz to 15 kHz, dB -0.04, +0.01


----------



## HiFiAudio

x relic x said:


> I have one of the first retail black ones. I want silver.
> 
> Damn you impatience!!


 
 Although I like Black I like Silver better, more of a decision to what it is sitting next to.


----------



## Badas

hifiaudio said:


> The frequency response plots, another one from that recent french translated review of the HA-1 you read as shown here, note the flatness.  No elevated frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brilliant. So I did well for my first HP purchase. Can I assume that the amp section is fairly powerful and I choose most HP's within reason to use with it?

I'm loving this hobby. I am very quickly moving from a Home theatre enthusiast to wanting to experiment with HP's.


----------



## kawaivpc1

How does this unit sound to you guys?
 Tell me about your impression.


----------



## HiFiAudio

badas said:


> Brilliant. So I did well for my first HP purchase. Can I assume that the amp section is fairly powerful and I choose most HP's within reason to use with it?
> 
> I'm loving this hobby. I am very quickly moving from a Home theatre enthusiast to wanting to experiment with HP's.


 
 Yes, especially using balanced headphone output.


----------



## x RELIC x

hifiaudio said:


> Although I like Black I like Silver better, more of a decision to what it is sitting next to.  :wink_face:




Since my unit is next to nothing I guess I'll have to get the silver also.


----------



## Badas

hifiaudio said:


> Yes, especially using balanced headphone output.




Thanks. New to this site and you guys have been real nice.


----------



## MattTCG

I wonder how planar mag hp's that are somewhat hard to drive will do from the SE jack?


----------



## Smarty-pants

matttcg said:


> I wonder how planar mag hp's that are somewhat hard to drive will do from the SE jack?




With the option of the balanced headphone output, and a high gain option too, the HA-1 will drive any headphone efficiently.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Understood. But there will be many people with SE planar mag hp's who want to run them that way and not go balanced. My question is how well the Oppo would run hp's with that scenario.
  
 For example, how would something like the he-4 do SE from the HA-1?


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Strange! HiFi News specify an output impedance of 1.3...1.5 Ohms. However, HA-1 manual specifies 0.5, resp. 0.7 Ohms output impedande. However, I assume for getting best damping factor of 100....1000, a headphone impedance of 250 Ohms....600 Ohms would achieve best results for best impulse response. This is probably the reason why HD-800 (600 ohmes) sound fantastic. Anyones opinion?


----------



## ogodei

badas said:


> Hey, someone on another thread said the HA-1 is not a neutral amp and was bright and only designed to work with the PM-1.


 
  
 This comment may have been based on Oppo's use of the Sabre chipset which some people claim is bright.   In this case it is complete BS from someone who has not listened to the amp; The amp is not bright.
  


badas said:


> Is there an equaliser thingy I could install to give tone bass control?


 
  
 No plug ins for the Oppo itself.  Look for a plug-in for your preferred software player (if your source is PC or Mac) before moving into hardware equalisers.
  


badas said:


> Brilliant. So I did well for my first HP purchase. Can I assume that the amp section is fairly powerful and I choose most HP's within reason to use with it?


 
  
 The HA1 will do justice to 98% of the headphones out there, including the HD-800s.  That said it is NOT the most powerful HP amp out there and people will be very quick to make sure you know it.  When they do, consider if you bought the amp to power your headphones sufficiently or if you bought it to compete in the specification wars. 
  
 edit for grammar


----------



## x RELIC x

matttcg said:


> ^^ Understood. But there will be many people with SE planar mag hp's who want to run them that way and not go balanced. My question is how well the Oppo would run hp's with that scenario.
> 
> For example, how would something like the he-4 do SE from the HA-1?




I believe Smarty-pants is saying that the HA-1 can drive more difficult SE headphones well using high gain, and not have to use balanced.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Yep, should be just fine with high gain, maybe even low gain.
Personally I have never tried the HE-4.


----------



## Maxx134

matttcg said:


> So which is sexier....black or silver?



Dam I whish we had some more pics maybe even of both side by side, 
But I think both are equally impressive. 





badas said:


> ...
> Hey, someone on another thread said the HA-1 is not a neutral amp and was bright and only designed to work with the PM-1..



This view is a result of trying to push both the PM-1 with the HA-1 together all the time,
 which in reality makes no sense as the PM1 is both very efficient does not climb much if at all with more amplification. 

The HA-1 is just top notch and,
From an engineering view, just one look at the internals and I was hooked at the beautiful UNCLUTTERED layout with nice huge toroidal transformer and huge caps...


----------



## olegausany

I wonder how planar mag hp's that are somewhat hard to drive will do from the SE jack?

Not as good, the difference noticeable right away even if cheap cable from eBay is used


----------



## pragu

olegausany said:


> I wonder how planar mag hp's that are somewhat hard to drive will do from the SE jack?
> 
> Not as good, the difference noticeable right away even if cheap cable from eBay is used


 
  This is good to hear, my balanced cable is on it's way just for the HA-1. 
  


pragu said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting output from chrome on a mac? I'm not sure if it's a chrome bug or something wrong with the driver, but they won't play together


 
  
 And an update on this - the problem was something to do with 384000.00Hz sampling, which is the default for the HA-1 when you first plug it in. You need to open the Midi settings and turn it down to something 96000Hz or lower and everything will work again.


----------



## Badas

ogodei said:


> This comment may have been based on Oppo's use of the Sabre chipset which some people claim is bright.   In this case it is complete BS from someone who has not listened to the amp; The amp is not bright.




Okay so I can just ignore that comment. Cool. 

I do find my Senny HD700 and Oppo HA-1 combo to bright for my taste. I think my Senny purchase was a wrong one. So I will hunt and find a pre Frazer LCD2 or 3.




ogodei said:


> No plug ins for the Oppo itself.  Look for a plug-in for your preferred software player (if your source is PC or Mac) before moving into hardware




I only use CD via optical, SACD DVD Audio via analog and iPod via a Arcam Dock via coaxial. No computer. Is there a piece of hardware I could add in the chain where I could play with equalisation? Or do I just get HP's that suit my taste and leave it?




ogodei said:


> The HA1 will do justice to 98% of the headphones out there, including the HD-800s.  That said it is NOT the most powerful HP amp out there and people will be very quick to make sure you know it.  When they do, consider if you bought the amp to power your headphones sufficiently or if you bought it to compete in the specification wars.
> 
> edit for grammar




I don't think I will ever be in a mine is more powerful than yours situation. I just want to plug in a set of HP's and know the amp is doing great. I find I don't like listening loud anyway. I have my HD 700 on high gain one third volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> [snip]
> 
> I don't think I will ever be in a mine is more powerful than yours situation. I just want to plug in a set of HP's and know the amp is doing great. I find I don't like listening loud anyway. I have my HD 700 on high gain one third volume.




You may want to try using low gain at 1/2 to 2/3 volume instead. Common head fi wisdom says it's better to use the upper range of the volume pot for dynamics and volume tracking than to use the lower range on high gain.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> You may want to try using low gain at 1/2 to 2/3 volume instead. Common head fi wisdom says it's better to use the upper range of the volume pot for dynamics and volume tracking than to use the lower range on high gain.




Thanks. You guys are teaching me so much. Anyone want's to know about home theatre PM me . I have 25 years experience in that.

I wonder if an equaliser program could be installed on the iPod as an app and then send to the HA-1? There is a few of them on the App Store. However they may only work on the crappy iPod analog outputs. I'm sending using digital. I think I might experiment.


----------



## gotoma8

have mine in low gain and almost to the max with the HD800 and am happy. Getting the Heimdall 2 balanced cables soon. Will report back on comparison with stock single end cables.


----------



## aamefford

badas said:


> Thanks. You guys are teaching me so much. Anyone want's to know about home theatre PM me . I have 25 years experience in that.
> 
> I wonder if an equaliser program could be installed on the iPod as an app and then send to the HA-1? There is a few of them on the App Store. However they may only work on the crappy iPod analog outputs. I'm sending using digital. I think I might experiment.



Check out the Onkyo app with the HD in app purchase. $10 gets you 24/96 capable, drag and drop file loading plus iTunes library, and a nice EQ. A CCK lets you output USB to some dacs, including the HA-1.


----------



## MattTCG

aamefford said:


> Check out the Onkyo app with the HD in app purchase. $10 gets you 24/96 capable, drag and drop file loading plus iTunes library, and a nice EQ. A CCK lets you output USB to some dacs, including the HA-1.


 
  
 Is that good for Android?


----------



## aamefford

matttcg said:


> Is that good for Android?



Hmmmmm. Don't know. I'm a fruit phone kind of guy...


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Thanks. You guys are teaching me so much. Anyone want's to know about home theatre PM me . I have 25 years experience in that.
> 
> I wonder if an equaliser program could be installed on the iPod as an app and then send to the HA-1? There is a few of them on the App Store. However they may only work on the crappy iPod analog outputs. I'm sending using digital. I think I might experiment.




No problem. 

As for HT I have the JVC-RS2, bought new so it's getting old. Might want to upgrade soon but the head gear is taking up all my time. Nothing beats a 120" screen in a custom theatre where I don't need to put up with jerks kicking my chair and browsing their phones.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> No problem.
> 
> As for HT I have the JVC-RS2, bought new so it's getting old. Might want to upgrade soon but the head gear is taking up all my time. Nothing beats a 120" screen in a custom theatre where I don't need to put up with jerks kicking my chair and browsing their phones.




Definetly PM with any questions Dude. I had a RS2 back in 2008. Moved to Cineversum Blackwing 3 ( used JVC Tech) and now have the DreamVision Yunzi + 3 (modified JVC X95 with the new dynamic iris) purchased this year. So I have experience. I help a lot of people after projector info. 

I remember the RS2 being a great piece of kit. Hey warning about lamps. A mate bought mine and ran aftermarket lamps in it. They run hotter and in the end killed the main display panel. Use genuine lamps they run cooler.

Do you also know about the lamp prism clean that gets rid of carbon build up and increases the brightness?


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> You may want to try using low gain at 1/2 to 2/3 volume instead. Common head fi wisdom says it's better to use the upper range of the volume pot for dynamics and volume tracking than to use the lower range on high gain.




Worked really well dude. I'm running at -8 on low gain and everything sounds deeper. 

Hey I also just played with the EQ settings pre-loaded in my iPod (160G classic) and I like what it did. Just used bass booster. It has deepened everything up. Most of my HP listening is iPod.


----------



## lukeap69

matttcg said:


> Is that good for Android?



Try USB Audio Player Pro for Android. It is not limited to 24/96 and file transfer is not as complicated as iOS.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Worked really well dude. I'm running at -8 on low gain and everything sounds deeper.
> 
> Hey I also just played with the EQ settings pre-loaded in my iPod (160G classic) and I like what it did. Just used bass booster. It has deepened everything up. Most of my HP listening is iPod.




Glad to hear! Just watch out for clipping using those iPod EQ settings.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Glad to hear! Just watch out for clipping using those iPod EQ settings.




Would the clipping be in the bass where I boosted it? So far so good. However I hear a bit in high treble. I think that's IPod tho. More likely distortion rather than clipping.

How do you find your LCD2.2 with the Oppo HA-1? Does it roll of the treble? That is what I really want.
I have a line on a local used pair. Think I will pick up this week if they are in good condition.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Would the clipping be in the bass where I boosted it? So far so good. However I hear a bit in high treble. I think that's IPod tho. More likely distortion rather than clipping.
> 
> How do you find your LCD2.2 with the Oppo HA-1? Does it roll of the treble? That is what I really want.
> I have a line on a local used pair. Think I will pick up this week if they are in good condition.




You'll hear clipping more in the treble region and it'll sound like distortion, and it won't be from the HA-1. 

I like my LCD 2.2 very much with the HA-1, especially when I want that bass and mid focus. As far as rolled off treble I guess that's a matter of perspective. Compared to my XC the 2.2 does indeed sound rolled off. On it's own I don't miss the high mids and treble of the XC (the details are there but not at the forefront). In comparison it sounds veiled next to the XC, so in essence it may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> You'll hear clipping more in the treble region and it'll sound like distortion, and it won't be from the HA-1.
> 
> I like my LCD 2.2 very much with the HA-1, especially when I want that bass and mid focus. As far as rolled off treble I guess that's a matter of perspective. Compared to my XC the 2.2 does indeed sound rolled off. On it's own I don't miss the high mids and treble of the XC (the details are there but not at the forefront). In comparison it sounds veiled next to the XC, so in essence it may be what you're looking for.




I'm going to see if I can that used pair this week then. I want to get the pre Frazer.


----------



## ogodei

badas said:


> I only use CD via optical, SACD DVD Audio via analog and iPod via a Arcam Dock via coaxial. No computer. Is there a piece of hardware I could add in the chain where I could play with equalisation? Or do I just get HP's that suit my taste and leave it?


 
  
 You need to decide for yourself where you come down on equalization  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  
  
 A large number of Head-Fiers either tactfully ignore or outright disdain the existence of equalizers, often invoking the name of 'audio fidelity'.  Instead they cycle through multiple sources, DACs, amps, tubes,  cans & possibly cables, looking for that perfect 'synergy' of equipment.  They are of course (largely) just EQing through hardware curation.  An expensive and time consuming process but for many of us that's the hobby; enjoying the search for the perfect collection of equipment that sounds right to our ear.
  
 A smaller number of people appreciate the benefits of EQ, either because they're coming from the speaker realm where it's usually required or because they never got the "it's a sin" memo.  And yet a smaller group embraces audio processing outright, getting into Smyth Realizers and other such phenomena.
  
 I am pretty much in the first group, not out of fidelity concerns but just because I want to experience lots of different equipment without the hassle of EQing every time new gear comes in.  I don't have any specific equipment I can recommend.  I suggest you search for an 'equalization' thread: There are a few around though they seem to get light use.
  
 And back on topic.


----------



## gameon

Is anybody using the Max upsampling on the Oppo which I believe goes to 32/384khz and if so what are your impressions of it? I guess most of the purist would use none??
 also are the occasional audio dropouts via usb connected to Mac due to the usb conncection and would the wyrd from schiit audio help this problem?


----------



## JML

Dropouts might be caused by the bus you're using.  If you have multiple USB buses on your computer, find the one that has the fewest connections.  For example, on a MacBook Pro retina, the right-side bus has only the card reader, while the left-side bus has the keyboard, trackpad, etc.  Reportedly, using the least-busy bus can yield the best audio results.   If you have an external hub, make sure it's powered sufficiently to deal with the AC demands of the connected peripherals.  
  
 Another possible problem I've read about comes from apps on your computer, such as backups, indexing, etc.  Try turning those off while listening (Audirvana has a SysOptimizer that can do this on a Mac).


----------



## mrscotchguy

ogodei said:


> You need to decide for yourself where you come down on equalization   .
> 
> A large number of Head-Fiers either tactfully ignore or outright disdain the existence of equalizers, often invoking the name of 'audio fidelity'.  Instead they cycle through multiple sources, DACs, amps, tubes,  cans & possibly cables, looking for that perfect 'synergy' of equipment.  They are of course (largely) just EQing through hardware curation.  An expensive and time consuming process but for many of us that's the hobby; enjoying the search for the perfect collection of equipment that sounds right to our ear.
> 
> ...




I just recently acquired an old meier amp and started enjoying crossfeed. My ideal setup will be to pick the HA-1 and feed it to the Phonitor2. (This is way in the future, due to the high budget). As I save, maybe, just maybe a fully discrete, crossfeed capable Oppo unit will. Be released. :evil:

In the mean time, anyone running bother the HA-1 and a Phonitor, please speak up!


----------



## Peter_S

aamefford said:


> Check out the Onkyo app with the HD in app purchase. $10 gets you 24/96 capable, drag and drop file loading plus iTunes library, and a nice EQ. A CCK lets you output USB to some dacs, including the HA-1.




Do you mean iTunes library stored on the idevice or wirelessly on a remote computer with iTunes installed? I'm having trouble understanding the value of playingusic off physical memory on an idevice if the available memory is so limited.


----------



## Badas

ogodei said:


> You need to decide for yourself where you come down on equalization   .
> 
> A large number of Head-Fiers either tactfully ignore or outright disdain the existence of equalizers, often invoking the name of 'audio fidelity'.  Instead they cycle through multiple sources, DACs, amps, tubes,  cans & possibly cables, looking for that perfect 'synergy' of equipment.  They are of course (largely) just EQing through hardware curation.  An expensive and time consuming process but for many of us that's the hobby; enjoying the search for the perfect collection of equipment that sounds right to our ear.
> 
> ...




That was very well written and explained. 

Yes coming from a HT background. I am very use to room EQ correction. So we naturally don't fret about EQ.

I think I will experiment with a bit of booth. Equipment and EQ.
I do plan to pick up darker HP's (LCD2.2) then eventually feed the DAC signal from the HA1 into a WA7 firefly. This should darken the sound a bit.

At the moment tho I am enjoying what EQ is doing to my overly bright HP's.

I have been feeling guilty going off topic. I have appreciated the advice and will try and stay on topic and talk about the marvellous HA-1.


----------



## topgunsphd

I have been listening to the ha1 with hd800 (oem se cable, high gain) and found the sound bright. I noticed some edginess too. Will going balanced help relsove the brightness or edginess? Heard the same through alpha dog se cable too. Setup is surface pro 3> jriver> usb> ha1.


----------



## aamefford

peter_s said:


> Do you mean iTunes library stored on the idevice or wirelessly on a remote computer with iTunes installed? I'm having trouble understanding the value of playingusic off physical memory on an idevice if the available memory is so limited.


 
 iTunes library on the device.  I have a 64gb iPhone, which holds more than enough ALAC music for my needs at any one time, with room left over for the little bit of high res. music I have at the moment.  I don't *think* the Onkyo app does streaming from a remote library.
  
 I'd say check it out.  The app is free.  If you want to use the HD portion (flac and others, 24/96) it will cost $9.99 .  I seldom pay for apps or in app purchases, (Cheap bxxxtxxd…) but this one was worth it to me.  YMMV, IMHO, BFD, BMF, BMOC, CMFIC, etc...


----------



## kawaivpc1

so how does this unit sound to you guys?? is it better than HM 901 or AK240??
 I really wish I can you guys' opinion.
 Thanks


----------



## aamefford

Never mind.


----------



## gotoma8

topgunsphd said:


> I have been listening to the ha1 with hd800 (oem se cable, high gain) and found the sound bright. I noticed some edginess too. Will going balanced help relsove the brightness or edginess? Heard the same through alpha dog se cable too. Setup is surface pro 3> jriver> usb> ha1.


how many hours do you have on the HA-1? I am in the same boat as you but after about40 hours the HA-1 /HD800 combo is sounding better... However I am on low gain....and it's fine for me.


----------



## topgunsphd

gotoma8 said:


> how many hours do you have on the HA-1? I am in the same boat as you but after about40 hours the HA-1 /HD800 combo is sounding better... However I am on low gain....and it's fine for me.




I have over 120 hours on the ha1. I have tried low gain but it wasn't loud enough for me. At high gain I'm at the 9-12 o'clock range depending on the track.


----------



## Uniquexme

Need some help here on what type of cable material to use (Copper or Silver or hybrid) if i were to connect HA-1 as preamp out to balanced amp like say Woo WA22 or Schiit Mjolnir? Would it be still possible to use the remote control of HA1 to control volume? or when preamp out the volume master control is with the amp we connect? 
  
 Anyone tried using ifi Gemini USB cable that splits USB Type B into 2 Type A (1 for audio and 1 for power)? is there a significant improvement over SQ if use this kind of cable? 
  
 Anyone from Singapore knows where to get HA1 as was told the waiting list is pretty long.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpudHarris

Using iFI iUSB performance is improved


----------



## Uniquexme

spudharris said:


> Using iFI iUSB performance is improved



 


Thanks, so do u use it together with the dual head Gemini USB Cable?


----------



## SpudHarris

uniquexme said:


> spudharris said:
> 
> 
> > Using iFI iUSB performance is improved
> ...




Not yet? Considering it though.

Just using with the included usb... Improvement is clear even without Gemini


----------



## simty

Song Brothers, E1 Personal Audio.


----------



## Xyrium

Some first impressions now that I've had the HA-1 for a week.
  
 It's totally natural on the my Beyer DT800/600s. The bass improved over the EMU 1616M I was using previously, which was fully expected. I probably shouldn't have been running a 600Ohm can on that interface, though it did a good job overall. Treble and mids blended well with great distinction on both cans and powered speakers.
  
 Secondly, the soundstage on both the XLR outputs to my powered speakers as well as the cans had a more forward presentation. In fact, I'd say it's where it should be. The EMU really had a recessed soundstage. I like to listen nearfield, and one would think that the forward presentation puts you further into the room, but it doesn't. In fact, the stereo image is nicely presented from only 5 ft away (speakers are about that far apart as well). Vocals are clear, with no overhang or excessive warmth on male or female voices, but both acoustic and electric bass has nice weight along with excellent note delineation. Electric guitars have the rasp one would expect from their originating sound, but are not harsh. If you see or have experienced much live music in your life, you'll be impressed. Finally, I hate saying this since the description seems overused from new equipment reviews, but I really do hear more detail now than I did prior.
  
 Oddly, I bought this as more of a DAC/Preamp than a headphone amp, but I believe it will cause me to rediscover my cans again. This said, it has exceeded my expectations in every aspect. I usually listen to it with the screen dimmed completely off, expecting that there may be some audible benefit, though I haven't heard a difference. I purchased the silver model because I read that the silver anodizing process makes it sound better than the black models. LOL.
  
 Overall, I couldn't be happier. I can't believe what you can get for under $2k these days.


----------



## Xyrium

BTW, be careful with the Windows setup on this device. If you want a completely natural and pure presentation from the HA-1, you'll want to ensure that the driver enhancements are disabled as follows:


----------



## ogodei

xyrium said:


> BTW, be careful with the Windows setup on this device. If you want a completely natural and pure presentation from the HA-1, you'll want to ensure that the driver enhancements are disabled as follows:


 
  
  I am confused.  What driver is being used here?  And, wouldn't WASAPI or ASIO prevent any of these settings for being applied to the DAC?


----------



## Uniquexme

simty said:


> Song Brothers, E1 Personal Audio.


 
 thanks bro.


----------



## Uniquexme

xyrium said:


> Some first impressions now that I've had the HA-1 for a week.
> 
> It's totally natural on the my Beyer DT800/600s. The bass improved over the EMU 1616M I was using previously, which was fully expected. I probably shouldn't have been running a 600Ohm can on that interface, though it did a good job overall. Treble and mids blended well with great distinction on both cans and powered speakers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually am thinking of using it as Preamp out, and after reading ur review, maybe i should use it as DAC & Amp for the time being.


----------



## Xyrium

uniquexme said:


> I actually am thinking of using it as Preamp out, and after reading ur review, maybe i should use it as DAC & Amp for the time being.


 

 I can't see why you wouldn't. As I mentioned, it's as fantastic as an amp as it is a preamp. Seriously, don't think twice, it's very good at everything that it offers. What would you be driving with the preamp out?


----------



## Xyrium

ogodei said:


> I am confused.  What driver is being used here?  And, wouldn't WASAPI or ASIO prevent any of these settings for being applied to the DAC?


 

 That was based on the basic driver config in Windows when you pull up the hardware from Control Panel, or Sound.
  
 ASIO is used directly by an application. So, yes, it would bypass Windows settings *if* your application uses the ASIO driver in its setup.


----------



## mrscotchguy

ogodei said:


> I am confused.  What driver is being used here?  And, wouldn't WASAPI or ASIO prevent any of these settings for being applied to the DAC?




Yes, but it's still good habbit to disable all the the silly window settings. If you listen to music online or youtube, I don't know of an asio or wasapi browser plug-in...


----------



## Uniquexme

xyrium said:


> I can't see why you wouldn't. As I mentioned, it's as fantastic as an amp as it is a preamp. Seriously, don't think twice, it's very good at everything that it offers. What would you be driving with the preamp out?


 
 I intend to get the Woo WA22 too (with upgrade tubes) but somehow given the fact that i need to get the Audeze LCD3 and this HA-1, and maybe some good cables, i might postpone the WA22. There are too many items in my shopping list including Hugo (to power LCD3 on the go, hehe). In fact i just got the AK240 Gold version and AKR03 Roxanne just a month ago.  Wallet is getting thinner..


----------



## JML

> Originally Posted by *Xyrium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Treble and mids blended well with great distinction on both cans and powered speakers.
> 
> Secondly, the soundstage on both the XLR outputs to my powered speakers as well as the cans had a more forward presentation. In fact, I'd say it's where it should be.


 
  
 What speakers?  I'm thinking of getting a pair of Adam Audio A3x or A5x (with sub, perhaps) for my desk to run off the HA-1.


----------



## ogodei

xyrium said:


> ASIO is used directly by an application. So, yes, it would bypass Windows settings *if* your application uses the ASIO driver in its setup.


 
  
  


mrscotchguy said:


> Yes, but it's still good habbit to disable all the the silly window settings. If you listen to music online or youtube, I don't know of an asio or wasapi browser plug-in...


 
  
 Both good points, thank you.


----------



## Xyrium

jml said:


> What speakers?  I'm thinking of getting a pair of Adam Audio A3x or A5x (with sub, perhaps) for my desk to run off the HA-1.


 
 Focal Solo6 BEs. Though it shouldn't matter much, I run the HA-1 balanced rear outputs into a dbx Driverack 260. I use that as an xover for the satellites (Focals) and a PEQ for the subs (pair of Rhythmik F12s). I'm sure the Adams will rock from the HA-1!
  


uniquexme said:


> I intend to get the Woo WA22 too (with upgrade tubes) but somehow given the fact that i need to get the Audeze LCD3 and this HA-1, and maybe some good cables, i might postpone the WA22. There are too many items in my shopping list including Hugo (to power LCD3 on the go, hehe). In fact i just got the AK240 Gold version and AKR03 Roxanne just a month ago.  Wallet is getting thinner..


 
  
 The WA22 is certainly nice, but doesn't have all of the options that the HA-1 does, especially USB input and a variety of outputs. However, as a dedicated headphone amp using only analog sources, it probably matches the HA-1. I believe it's the options that set these two apart in the end.


----------



## Zurv

jml said:


> What speakers?  I'm thinking of getting a pair of Adam Audio A3x or A5x (with sub, perhaps) for my desk to run off the HA-1.


 
  
 I'm using PSB imagine mini's for my desk and they sound great with the HA-1! http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/imagine/Imagine-mini
 of course, unlike the unit you were looking at you'd still need an amp. 
  
 they are nice and small.. perfect for a desk.


----------



## JML

The PSBs are nice, but besides the need for a separate power amp (which I don't want) they're rear-ported and won't work well next to a wall.  I plan to hang the front-ported Adams on Adam's wall-mounts.


----------



## sbgunn

xyrium said:


> Focal Solo6 BEs. Though it shouldn't matter much, I run the HA-1 balanced rear outputs into a dbx Driverack 260. I use that as an xover for the satellites (Focals) and a PEQ for the subs (pair of Rhythmik F12s). I'm sure the Adams will rock from the HA-1!


 
  
 My next audio purchase will be a speaker upgrade. I am very interested in the Solo6's - a lot of people seem to like them. What do you think of them with the HA-1?


----------



## Xyrium

I think they are fantastic with the HA-1.
  
 Some competition for the Solos would be the Event Opals, PSI A17, and perhaps on of the smaller PMC or Quested models.


----------



## Currawong

Probably nothing new here for most people, but here's my video about the HA-1. I managed to keep it under 6 minutes!
  

  
 I probably missed a couple of things: The sound quality with APTX Bluetooth (Short answer: very good and only slightly behind USB etc.) but I do reckon with a pair of Emotiva or similar active speakers and headphones of choice you could squeeze in an entire rig for under $2k that would be expensive to beat.


----------



## Uniquexme

xyrium said:


> The WA22 is certainly nice, but doesn't have all of the options that the HA-1 does, especially USB input and a variety of outputs. However, as a dedicated headphone amp using only analog sources, it probably matches the HA-1. I believe it's the options that set these two apart in the end.


 
  
 Thats my reason for using WA22 as amp and HA1 is preamp out, so i have all the input connections on the HA1. I am wondering on how to bypass the amp section in HA1.


----------



## Stereolab42

uniquexme said:


> Thats my reason for using WA22 as amp and HA1 is preamp out, so i have all the input connections on the HA1. I am wondering on how to bypass the amp section in HA1.


 
  
 Perhaps the strategic snipping or disconnection of an internal wire? Ideally a way to turn it on/off with an external switch?


----------



## Xyrium

uniquexme said:


> Thats my reason for using WA22 as amp and HA1 is preamp out, so i have all the input connections on the HA1. I am wondering on how to bypass the amp section in HA1.


 

 Got it. However, perhaps if you get the HA-1 in your home, you won't yearn for the WA22 at all.


----------



## Uniquexme

xyrium said:


> Got it. However, perhaps if you get the HA-1 in your home, you won't yearn for the WA22 at all.


 
  
 Maybe.... hehe... Juz place my order for HA-1. Will consider the WA22 at a later stage...


----------



## Xyrium

uniquexme said:


> Maybe.... hehe... Juz place my order for HA-1. Will consider the WA22 at a later stage...


 
 Nicely done! I'm fairly selective about audio components, and this unit has a low noise floor and clean sound, yet delivers the natural sound of the instruments. Don't get me wrong, I like tubes. My Mesa Boogies have kept me strumming out creamy tones for years now, but properly-implemented solid state can easily equal, or surpass the delectable highs and mids of valves.
  
 Ok, maybe not in my guitar rig, but definitely in reproduction.


----------



## Uniquexme

xyrium said:


> Nicely done! I'm fairly selective about audio components, and this unit has a low noise floor and clean sound, yet delivers the natural sound of the instruments. Don't get me wrong, I like tubes. My Mesa Boogies have kept me strumming out creamy tones for years now, but properly-implemented solid state can easily equal, or surpass the delectable highs and mids of valves.
> 
> Ok, maybe not in my guitar rig, but definitely in reproduction.


 
  
 Thanks Xyrium. Now shall wait till sep before i can get my new toy.


----------



## Zurv

uniquexme said:


> Thats my reason for using WA22 as amp and HA1 is preamp out, so i have all the input connections on the HA1. I am wondering on how to bypass the amp section in HA1.


 
  
 Doesn't the Home Theater Bypass take care of that for you?


----------



## Uniquexme

Anyone using this Alpha Design Labs Formula 2 USB Cable? Can't seem to find the iFi Gemini from the shop that i order from in Singapore.


----------



## akhyar

^ if you're looking for iFi products in SG, you should check with Stereo or E1


----------



## Uniquexme

akhyar said:


> ^ if you're looking for iFi products in SG, you should check with Stereo or E1



 


Check with E1, think they no longer dealing with iFi products. shall check with Stereo.


----------



## zackzack

How does this compare to musical Fidelity M1, Peachtree & Sennheiser HDVD800 etc?


----------



## Zurv

fine!!!
 .. first this site makes my buy the ha-1 and now.. i guess it is balanced cable time. Honestly, up till now a lot of this dac stuff was a bit of the emperor's new clothes. I've spent $1000s and $1000s ... and he was still looking pretty naked 
  
 yes, stuff in the past was better than not using a DAC. but no way close to the 1000s i spent (well.. still isn't.. that is a lot of money) yes it was a little cleaner but not a big jump. The Oppo should be in the same class (but better) as was what i used before (the audiolab M-Dac and fostex HA8.) But damn the oppo is good 
  
  
 So i ordered up the official balanced cable for the HD800  Hopefully they have an impact  (damn they cost a lot just for a cable)
  
  
 Now to find more hi res music. Sadly much of it, say opera, has new high res versions, but the performances themselves isn't as good as the older ones  I wasted $50 on Cosi fan tutti yesterday from HDtracks - yeah.. high quality but.. not very good singers


----------



## topgunsphd

Zurv, once you have received your balanced cable may I get you impressions on se vs balanced with the hd800 and ha1.


----------



## gameon

zurv said:


> fine!!!
> .. first this site makes my buy the ha-1 and now.. i guess it is balanced cable time. Honestly, up till now a lot of this dac stuff was a bit of the emperor's new clothes. I've spent $1000s and $1000s ... and he was still looking pretty naked
> 
> yes, stuff in the past was better than not using a DAC. but no way close to the 1000s i spent (well.. still isn't.. that is a lot of money) yes it was a little cleaner but not a big jump. The Oppo should be in the same class (but better) as was what i used before (the audiolab M-Dac and fostex HA8.) But damn the oppo is good
> ...


 

 Which Cable did you order ??


----------



## gameon

I just ordered a Balanced Wywire Red cable for my Oppo HA-1 for my Audeze LCD-2 - Can't wait....


----------



## Zurv

gameon said:


> Which Cable did you order ??


 
 Sennheiser CH 800S - it was on amazon and one day shipping. I don't really know how to evaluate cable claims. At least going with Sennheiser it will be of the same build quality as the cable now - the change will only be going to balanced.


----------



## Uniquexme

zurv said:


> Doesn't the Home Theater Bypass take care of that for you?




Thanks shall check it out when I get my hands on it.


----------



## Raptor34

Has anyone tried the HA-1 remote control on your PC?    You have to be using a USB source but it controls the basic play controls!   I thought I had ghosts in the house the first time I pressed the pause button just for kicks and the audio stream paused.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's all on page 16 in the manual but I found that out after it happened a few times.   
  
 Something else I tried.   I hooked up my Mjolnir amp to the xlr pre outs of the HA-1 and tried the Home Theater bypass mode.   Sounded great but I still prefer the "Standard" mode with variable volume control.   I set the Mjolnir's volume control at around 11:00 oclock and used the HA-1 to control volume.   I'm lazy and prefer to remotely control the system.  That's why I went with the HA-1 in the first place.   The MJ was a good pairing with the Sabre dac.  Very resolving and musical but so is the HA-1 on it's own.


----------



## jt25741

raptor34 said:


> Has anyone tried the HA-1 remote control on your PC?    You have to be using a USB source but it controls the basic play controls!   I thought I had ghosts in the house the first time I pressed the pause button just for kicks and the audio stream paused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This "feature" is documented in the manual with the HA-1.    It freaked me out too at first.  I have a Joggler O2 Running Squeezeplay attached USB to the HA-1 --- and that platform has no IR remote.    When I clicked next track, connected to Oppo USB it magically worked.   I was amazed.... This is actually very useful feature for me... as I lay back...and often have the remote for volume control in my hand......I can advance the track too-- without having to go to my HTML based remote


----------



## Xyrium

I'm another user who was surprised that Foobar responded to the remote. I was extremely pleased to discover this "bonus" feature. Beyond the amazing audio performance, this beast is truly practical!


----------



## aamefford

^^^ works for mac / iTunes as well.  Even with BitPerfect running.  Cool!


----------



## Zurv

the pause works with jriver and windows media player and media player classic  (maybe any direct show aware player?)
  
  
 so I connected the balanced cable..
 it is louder - which i didn't expect. I had it at -19dB with the default HD800 jack - now I'm at -26dB for the same loudness. 
  
 Is it better? Maybe? hrmm.. i want to say yes.. but.. it takes to long to switch the cables that i lose the ability to really compare. I know that isn't very useful...
  
 I'll try to setup some time this weekend to give it the time it needs to compare.


----------



## Uniquexme

wonder if it works with Mac VLC. would be so cool to watch movie and control it with the remote...


----------



## JML

The remote works with VLC on a Mac.  Just tried it.
  
 Audirvana, too.


----------



## Uniquexme

jml said:


> The remote works with VLC on a Mac.  Just tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks super cool. Good to know. thanks.


----------



## JML

Remember, to work as a remote, the amp has to be turned on and working with the app that's playing through the amp.  It's sending a signal back to the computer via the USB connection.  I just don't want anyone to think it's a remote for the computer itself!  On a Mac, if you're watching movies through iTunes, QuickTime, or VLC, and you have the HA-1 selected as the device for sound output, it'll work just fine for volume control, muting, and play/pause.  Trying to go the next track/scene doesn't work to select the next scene in films, though (the button just starts the movie all over again).


----------



## BuddyRich

A couple of questions regarding this.
  
 1.  Does the front mobile input accept a full range of bitrates or limit it to 48KHz of the iphone dock mode?  Does it charge the device at the same time (vs. using the CCK which allows higher bitrates but doesn't charge).?  Can you control the volume from an app at that point?  What about as a regular USB DAC?
  
 2.  Is it an analog pre-amp or digital?
  
 3.  How does the sound compare to the M-DAC? 
  
 Right now I run use iPeng from an iPad via the CCK to the MDAC via balanced to a Bryston 4BST and into B&W CM9s and like the sound. Occasionally I'll throw on the HD650s for headphones but I wonder if this will be enough of an upgrade compared to the MDAC.  I would like an analog input and am intrigued with DSD files but have none currently and it is likely a better headphone amp than the MDAC so it might actually be worth it.


----------



## Uniquexme

jml said:


> Remember, to work as a remote, the amp has to be turned on and working with the app that's playing through the amp.  It's sending a signal back to the computer via the USB connection.  I just don't want anyone to think it's a remote for the computer itself!  On a Mac, if you're watching movies through iTunes, QuickTime, or VLC, and you have the HA-1 selected as the device for sound output, it'll work just fine for volume control, muting, and play/pause.  Trying to go the next track/scene doesn't work to select the next scene in films, though (the button just starts the movie all over again).


 
  
 Play/pause and volume control for movie is good enough. So for music playback via Aurdivana Plus / iTunes, the remote is fully functioning.


----------



## JML

uniquexme said:


> Play/pause and volume control for movie is good enough. So for music playback via Aurdivana Plus / iTunes, the remote is fully functioning.


 
 Fully functional for music playback via Audirvana Plus 1.5.12 (in iTunes integrated mode, but not in standalone mode), iTunes, and VLC.  In Audirvana Plus standalone mode, the remote will not advance to the next song in a playlist or album.  The glimpses I've seen of the beta version of Audirvana Plus 2.0, however, show a full-fledged media player that has music management that looks like iTunes, so the remote may well work with that next version in standalone mode.  I posted a version of this report on the Audirvana Plus support forum, so the developer should see it.
  
 All I can test, however, is the HA-1 connected to my MacBook Pro via USB.  I don't have a home theater setup with the HA-1.


----------



## Brault

Has anyone tried the remote functions with Amarra HiFi or Amarra 3.0?
This just might be the pre-amp/DAC I've been waiting for.....


----------



## Xyrium

buddyrich said:


> A couple of questions regarding this.
> 
> 1.  Does the front mobile input accept a full range of bitrates or limit it to 48KHz of the iphone dock mode?  Does it charge the device at the same time (vs. using the CCK which allows higher bitrates but doesn't charge).?  Can you control the volume from an app at that point?  What about as a regular USB DAC?
> 
> ...


 

 That Bryston/BW combo sounds great. I was shopping for satellites last year almost picked up the BW PM1s. Very nicely balanced speaker.
  
 I would imagine the sound will be close to the MDAC, as Audiolab really hit a home run with that DAC. I believe the preamp on the HA-1 is indeed analog. Here's an excerpt from the Oppo site: "*Class A Headphone Amp and Pre-Amp*
 Fully balanced analog inputs and outputs, purely analog volume control, and an adjustable headphone gain switch."


----------



## HasturTheYellow

buddyrich said:


> A couple of questions regarding this.
> 
> 1.  Does the front mobile input accept a full range of bitrates or limit it to 48KHz of the iphone dock mode?  Does it charge the device at the same time (vs. using the CCK which allows higher bitrates but doesn't charge).?  Can you control the volume from an app at that point?  What about as a regular USB DAC?


 
  
 Mobile USB Audio Input (USB A Type):
  
 Input Format: Stereo PCM
 PCM Sampling Frequencies: 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz
 Profile: USB 2.0, USB Audio 2.0
 VBUS Power Output: +5 V, 2.1 A
  
 So it is 48KHz maximum input and will charge most common USB devices connected into it.


----------



## murrays

zurv said:


> the pause works with jriver and windows media player and media player classic  (maybe any direct show aware player?)
> 
> 
> so I connected the balanced cable..
> ...


 

 Balanced outputs will double the voltage so the exact increase should be +6 dB.


----------



## akhyar

Finally, collected this beauty today


----------



## gameon

akhyar said:


> Finally, collected this beauty today





How does the wywires sound with it, just ordered red cable myself, is there a big improvement over stock cable? Just picked up my Oppo HA -1 last week, nice piece !!!!


----------



## akhyar

gameon said:


> How does the wywires sound with it, just ordered red cable myself, is there a big improvement over stock cable? Just picked up my Oppo HA -1 last week, nice piece !!!!


 
  
 I've just received the Red cable last week, and only managed to try the cable tonight.
 Both the cable and the amp only have 2-3 hours of usage...lol!


----------



## Zurv

buddyrich said:


> 3.  How does the sound compare to the M-DAC?


 
  
 My M-DAC is sitting under the bed now.. and no plans on going back to it from the Oppo.


----------



## SpudHarris

zurv said:


> My M-DAC is sitting under the bed now.. and no plans on going back to it from the Oppo.


 
  
 Mine is waiting for a buyer (see signature). I liked the M-Dac a lot and it kept me happy for a few years. The L/R balance came in handy as my speaker/seating set up was not perfectly central + filters were a nice but the HA-1 is in a different class.
  
 Reference my post earlier regarding Ifi iUSB, I can confirm that with the Gemini Cable and Purifier, it makes a substantial difference. Plenty of reviews etc... out there, it's more money I know but it really does make a difference.


----------



## Zurv

spudharris said:


> Mine is waiting for a buyer (see signature). I liked the M-Dac a lot and it kept me happy for a few years. The L/R balance came in handy as my speaker/seating set up was not perfectly central + filters were a nice but the HA-1 is in a different class.
> 
> Reference my post earlier regarding Ifi iUSB, I can confirm that with the Gemini Cable and Purifier, it makes a substantial difference. Plenty of reviews etc... out there, it's more money I know but it really does make a difference.


 
  
 yeah the M-DAC was great. I wish the Ifi iUSB was cheaper... almost $500 is a bit much and everything sounds pretty amazing now 
  
 i'm also iffy on spending a lot on any digital cable stuff. digital is digital. the zeroes and ones are making it there or not. (if not.. then it is worth sending some money  )


----------



## PerfectHiFi

HA-1 Infrared Remote also works fine via BT connection, great! However, it appears that Bluetooth connection is limited to 44.1 kHz sample rate also, correct? Is it limited by the fruity devices or by the HA-1?


----------



## BuddyRich

Thanks for the answers. It seems i just have to sell the mdac now.


----------



## Uniquexme

akhyar said:


> Finally, collected this beauty today


 
  
 Did u get from E1? That unit is supposed to be mine.


----------



## akhyar

^ nope.
I pre-ordered from Song Brothers way back in early June


----------



## Uniquexme

akhyar said:


> ^ nope.
> I pre-ordered from Song Brothers way back in early June


 
  
 ah, okok... Coz E1 just have a few in stock yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Badas

I just purchased a second HP. Which has a balanced cable.
  
 Can I run two cans at the same time out of the two different inputs so I can compare how each HP performs?


----------



## olegausany

No you can't


----------



## akhyar

uniquexme said:


> ah, okok... Coz E1 just have a few in stock yesterday or the day before.


 
  
 Stock just came in yesterday afternoon.
 There were 2 silver and 2 black at Song Bros, but I believed all are pre-ordered sets.


----------



## akhyar

badas said:


> I just purchased a second HP. Which has a balanced cable.
> 
> Can I run two cans at the same time out of the two different inputs so I can compare how each HP performs?


 
  
 No you can't.
 IIRC, the balanced output will be muted if you plug in to the 1/4" headphone out


----------



## Badas

akhyar said:


> No you can't.
> IIRC, the balanced output will be muted if you plug in to the 1/4" headphone out


 

 Thanks,
  
 So I can just push in and out quickly to compare. That won't be difficult.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So I can just push in and out quickly to compare. That won't be difficult.




Just remember to do it quickly as it may trip the protection circuit if done too slow, as per Oppo's advice.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Just remember to do it quickly as it may trip the protection circuit if done too slow, as per Oppo's advice.


 

 Okay. Thanks.
  
 I will power on and off everytime to be sure.


----------



## t258jgn

Just got my HA-1 yesterday.
  
 Initial listerning from Focal CMS-40 & Adam Audio ARTist 3 speakers, it seems HA-1 abit warmer than Audio-Gd NFB-28


----------



## Tyler J

It has been around 4 years since I logged on, but I thought I could contribute a bit about the HA-1 as a preamp.  I have been looking for a quality 2 channel pre with a built in DAC and headphone out.  I have been using a Bryston sp 1.7 as a preamp in a  5.1 surround sound system.  I have decided to simplify and go 2.1 and eventually set up a lower quality surround sound when I finish my basement.
  
 The landscape has changed in the last 4 years and I am afraid I am out of the loop when it comes to the new technologies.  I still listen through a modified by Modwright OPPO BD-83 regular and SACD.  I intend to start down loading from HD tracks in the future.  Detailed questions about the DACs are better left to someone with more experience with this stuff than me.  My speakers are Joseph Pulsars and my amp is a Bryston 9bsst.  I also just got a Parasound P5 to compare with the OPPO and the winner will stay. 
  
 True blue headphone guys can stop reading right now.  As a headphone amp the HA-1 is almost perfect to me and the headphone out is vastly superior to the P5.  I just don;t listen through headphones much since I got the Pulsars.  As a stereo preamp they are very close.  Honestly they sound surprisingly similar through both the analog ins and through the optical out of the BDP-83 using regular CDs as a source.
  
 Both units have about 30 hours of break in time if you believe that makes a difference.  Through the analog ins the P5 is just a bit more detailed and even handed with the oppo being a touch warmer in the midrange with a little tiny bit of bloom with vocals.  Using the optical in I can't hear any reliable difference at all.
  
 Really it comes down to priorites.  The build quality of the OPPO is a clear step up from the Parasound.  The remote is also very nice, especially compared to the cracker jack box P5 remote.  The screen is very cool and the meters are hard not to love.  
  
 The downsides of the OPPO compared to the P5 are the lack of Bass management, tone controls, and a phono stage.  I have an enclosed rack and the OPPO gets very hot, the P5 is cool as a cucumber.
  
 The bass management of the P5 makes it very easy to incorporate the sub into my system.  With the OPPO I find myself getting up and tweaking the volume on some songs.
  
 The OPPO is a much cooler gadget with the screen and killer build quality.  Bottom line is that they are both excellent for use as a stereo pre.  I will have both for a few more days and I am having a very hard time deciding which to keep.


----------



## aamefford

tyler j said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 While the HA-1 is an awesome piece of kit that I really like, I question whether it is the best choice of preamp for a mostly non-headphone user?  Only reason I think this - you are running the hot and inefficient class A headphone amp whenever the unit is on, but only benefiting from the same when using headphones.  The pre-outs are IC driven, and bypass the class A headphone amp (if I understand correctly - I could be way wrong).  If you use headphones at all though, I absolutely think the HA-1 would be a killer preamp, just because it has that nice class A headphone amp.  Well and the cool screen and controls and connection abilities….


----------



## x RELIC x

tyler j said:


> [snip]
> 
> ......... *I have an enclosed rack and the OPPO gets very hot*, the P5 is cool as a cucumber.
> 
> [snip]




I would caution against using the Oppo HA-1 in an enclosed rack. Class-A amps run very hot.


----------



## Tyler J

The rack has a built in fan that activates when the ambient temp gets above 85. Does anybody have an opinion about the DACs in these 2 pres? The oppo is superior on paper, but I don't hear much if any difference. Do you think the oppo would pull ahead if they were both fed a higher resolution signal?


----------



## Tyler J

I believe you are right about the headphone amp always running. I wonder if OPPO could adjust that with a firmware update, although I doubt it. I spent a few more hours running the headphone out of the P5 and it did help considerably. I am amazed at what $1200 buys today.


----------



## JML

I love those Joseph speakers!  Earlier this spring I was looking at the Parasound pre-amp and power-amps for stand-alone system, unconnected to my desktop and computer, and they're great buys.  The Oppo is phenomenal for a desktop setup, and I can see using them with active speakers, but given the flexibility of the Parasound preamp and the heat of the Oppo, I'd be inclined to go with the Parasound in your system.  After all, they have those other features, and the phono input and bass management for a sub.  The Oppo will let you play DSD, though, unlike the Parasound.
  
 Of course, you could keep both!


----------



## Tyler J

Ha ha, I would love to keep both but I value my marriage. 

Yeah, the Joes are special. They were my fathers and he passed away a few years ago. They are a great way to remember him. I thought he was crazy for spending so much for a couple of book shelf speakers, but now I get it. 

I felt a little funny looking at these reasonably priced pres to pair with them but I feel they are a match for the Bryston after listening for awhile. 

 I got a few hours of listening in tonight without the wife and kids around. I think the parasound sounds a bit better than the oppo but the differences are subtle. I also figure that the digital technology will continue to evolve and can always add a stand alone DAC to the line ins of the parasound. 

Thanks to all for your input. Thread highjack over.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

badas said:


> Okay. Thanks.
> 
> I will power on and off everytime to be sure.


 
 OPPO recommends waiting at least 30 seconds between On-Off cycles to avoid damage to the circuitry.
  
 You can buy a switching box for comparing up to 4 headphones with one amp/dac. You just have to determine the SPL settings on the volume pot for each headphone for equal sound level matching. Alternatively, you can hook up the switch box in reverse to compare up to 4 amps/dacs with one set of headphones.


----------



## gotoma8

bluemonkeyflyer said:


> OPPO recommends waiting at least 30 seconds between On-Off cycles to avoid damage to the circuitry.
> 
> You can buy a switching box for comparing up to 4 headphones with one amp/dac. You just have to determine the SPL settings on the volume pot for each headphone for equal sound level matching. Alternatively, you can hook up the switch box in reverse to compare up to 4 amps/dacs with one set of headphones.


 
 30 hours?  You mean from turning off then wait 30 hours to turn back on?
 Seems very strange....if that's the case.


----------



## rambotan

30 SECONDS


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

gotoma8 said:


> 30 hours?  You mean from turning off then wait 30 hours to turn back on?
> Seems very strange....if that's the case.




You misread my post. 

30 Seconds, not 30 Hours.


----------



## gotoma8

Duh!


----------



## t258jgn

What you guys normally set for Volume when using the Balanced connection to your Speakers or Amp?
  
 Normal Gain or High Gain?


----------



## Tyler J

It came from the factory set in high gain mode so that it what I used at first.  I also tried the normal setting.  I noticed no difference in the sound quality through my speakers but it did seem to run cooler in the normal setting.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^
High gain does raise the noise floor over the normal gain setting.
Use the normal gain setting unless your headphones require more power from the high gain setting.

The HA-1 manual has this to say about the gain setting...


> Headphone Gain Selection
> 
> For optimal sound quality, you can select the Headphone Gain setting between High and Normal in order to properly
> match the sensitivity and impedance of the headphones in use.
> ...


----------



## JML

Isn't it true that the normal and high gain settings shouldn't affect the output level sent via the rear balanced outputs to speakers or amps (i.e., the DAC stage to the output ICs), but only the headphone amp section itself and the front-panel outputs?


----------



## Smarty-pants

jml said:


> Isn't it true that the normal and high gain settings shouldn't affect the output level sent via the rear balanced outputs to speakers or amps (i.e., the DAC stage to the output ICs), but only the headphone amp section itself and the front-panel outputs?



correct


----------



## Maxx134

tyler j said:


> Ha ha, I would love to keep both but I value my marriage.
> 
> .. I think the parasound sounds a bit better than the oppo but the differences are subtle
> I also figure that the digital technology will continue to evolve and can always add a stand alone DAC to the line ins of the parasound.
> Thanks to all for your input. Thread highjack over.



It's not any hijack to compare the ha1 with other equipment. 

The problem with the parasound is I believe lesser dac and lesser power supply but better preamp features. 
If you believe the parasound is just a little bit better, then check out the review a few page back here:
http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.com/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html?m=1

Where using the oppo headphone out into the system line in unleash the full potential or sound, which reviewer noted is substantial because of not using any op amps in input stage..





t258jgn said:


> What you guys normally set for Volume when using the Balanced connection to your Speakers or Amp?
> 
> Normal Gain or High Gain?



This question is flawed as the "normal & high" gain setting is for the headphone out, not the balanced out...




smarty-pants said:


> ^
> High gain does raise the noise floor over the normal gain setting...



That is a general statement.
That does not apply to the oppo headphone out.

Also, the oppo statement is just a general statement as well,
So I must assume it is regarding sensitive cans like IEM'S or some portables.

Who uses normal gain?
I don't want my volume control way over the halfway point! 

Anyway You don't loose anything or have "noise floor" issues on the oppo headphone out.
Tested high gain at max volume gave me zero noise floor.

Using high gain the he560 sounds better. 
Using high gain the hd800 sounds better. 
Using high gain the th600 sounds better. 
How? Mainly I was able to go louder more easily and dynamics are more noticeable when you have volume on tap.

Anyway there is another more noticeable point that is another issue when listening and it is akin to like having an upgrade. .

Using balanced output..
On the hd800 & he560 it gives more authority even at low volumes. 

You will want access the difference & beauty, & full potential that power makes to the XLR headphone out sound. 

You will want to use the balanced outs.
You will never regret going balanced. .
You will never look back to anything less after this 


I will also say that I believe this HA-1 is really really dam good and the real deal..
In time as more own it, this unit will be realised as holding it's own amongst the best gear out there..


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Being a general statement that does not cater to what you would have it be in specifics does not make it wrong,
it just makes it not what you want to hear.
If there were no difference between the high and normal gain, Oppo would not have made them both available. 
Your cans sound better (to you) with high gain. Fair enough. That does not mean that all cans sound better or need to use high gain.
I use normal gain and it works just fine for me, with plenty of headroom too.


----------



## x RELIC x

I just can't listen to my XC's on high gain and balanced headphone out. I'd have to have the volume at one notch above minimum (which I don't like) else it would be too loud in the long term. On low gain the XC's play nice at 9:00 to 12:00 depending on the mastering levels. 

On my LCD-2 I do use high gain with balanced headphone out at around the same volume range. I agree about the dynamics, but it depends on the headphone being used. 

Also agree on not being able to go back after listening with a balanced headphone out. The clarity and dynamics are simply that much better. 

I'm appreciating the HA-1 more now than ever and I wonder when the honeymoon is gonna end. It's been a looooong honeymoon with this gear.


----------



## Badas

When using the remote to control volume does anyone else find it twitchy?
  
 Sometimes I push vol + quickly to raise it .5db and it doesn't move or actually goes down .5db.
  
 I find I have to hold button down and raise up a lot and then bring back down.


----------



## pragu

Do you think the HA-1 could safely support a monitor on the part behind the vent? I know it gets hot, but not plastic-melting hot, and it sure would clean up my workstation...
  
 Also, do we have any work on Linux compatibility in the future, and the USB audio that will be included in Android L?


----------



## gotoma8

Good to know about the Balanced output!  I am getting my Heimdall 2 cable for my HD800.  I hope it brings it to another level!  What balance cables are others using with the HA-1/HP or the HA-1/HD800 combo?

 Thanks


----------



## JML

pragu said:


> Do you think the HA-1 could safely support a monitor on the part behind the vent? I know it gets hot, but not plastic-melting hot, and it sure would clean up my workstation...


 
  
 IMHO, it gets too hot for you to place anything on top of the case.  Remember, the amp is designed to radiate heat from the case and to allow air to vent out the top.  If you put anything on top of the case, even if only behind the case, it will restrict the dissipation of the heat.  And likely do something harmful to what's on top.  I wouldn't want the hot air going in front of a monitor, either.
  
 The temperature is high enough that I wouldn't put anything made of plastic on top of the HA-1; even if it doesn't melt, plastic can deform and age prematurely from heat.


----------



## Tyler J

I just couldn't stand always looking at the speaker cables/adapter hanging off the front of the HA-1 if I decided to use the headphone out to amp solution.

I have continued to listen to both and with SACDs from the BDP-83 the P5 is consistently a bit more transparent and the bass is more controlled. The other advantage is bass management. I think it would be very hard to get my sub to integrate perfectly without some sort of external crossover. I also intend to use the pre in a 2.1 home theater and with video games on occasion. The ability to redirect the bass and protect the Pulsars is significant to me. 

I agree that the HA-1 is a great piece and I agree with a former poster that it is ideal as a desktop solution. It is just not ideal in my situation.


----------



## Badas

jml said:


> IMHO, it gets too hot for you to place anything on top of the case.  Remember, the amp is designed to radiate heat from the case and to allow air to vent out the top.  If you put anything on top of the case, even if only behind the case, it will restrict the dissipation of the heat.  And likely do something harmful to what's on top.  I wouldn't want the hot air going in front of a monitor, either.
> 
> The temperature is high enough that I wouldn't put anything made of plastic on top of the HA-1; even if it doesn't melt, plastic can deform and age prematurely from heat.


 

 I agree.
  
 Mine gets very hot. A lot hotter than my Marantz Power amps running extreme sound levels.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> When using the remote to control volume does anyone else find it twitchy?
> 
> Sometimes I push vol + quickly to raise it .5db and it doesn't move or actually goes down .5db.
> 
> I find I have to hold button down and raise up a lot and then bring back down.




Yup. 

The volume pot is not a digital device so it's bound to be twitchy with input from the remote. The remote volume control and volume display is actually just an approximate representation of the analog signal so some inaccuracy is expected. 

I'm just glad to have these features as the alternative would be much less convenient.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Yup.
> 
> The volume pot is not a digital device so it's bound to be twitchy with input from the remote. The remote volume control and volume display is actually just an approximate representation of the analog signal so some inaccuracy is expected.
> 
> I'm just glad to have these features as the alternative would be much less convenient.


 

 Oh agreed.
  
 It was one of the big selling points to me. I never want to get up and down to adjust the volume.
 So it is guessing the volume on the display. So would that mean that if the volume dial moves it is actually adjusting the volume?


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Oh agreed.
> 
> It was one of the big selling points to me. I never want to get up and down to adjust the volume.
> So it is guessing the volume on the display. So would that mean that if the volume dial moves it is actually adjusting the volume?




Yeah, something like that. 

This is from HasturTheYellow (Oppo Digital rep) in an earlier post regarding the volume:

_"The algorithm used to convert the absolute analog signal to its digital representation on the front panel is done with only 1-bit of information. It is an approximation, not an absolute, which is why you will see the front panel show some amount of inconsistency in how it performs. This is something we are looking into, but with such a small sample it may not be something that we can enhance through future firmware releases."_

Hope this helps.


----------



## akhyar

gotoma8 said:


> Good to know about the Balanced output!  I am getting my Heimdall 2 cable for my HD800.  I hope it brings it to another level!  What balance cables are others using with the HA-1/HP or the HA-1/HD800 combo?
> 
> 
> Thanks




I'm using WyWires Red balanced cable for my HD800 to HA-1.
Heimdall2 was in my radar as I used Heimdall i/c and s/c on my previous hi-fi rig but the price of the cable is way above my budget.
I'm also worried if the SPC on Heimdall2 cable will tilt the HD800 more towards the high frequency as I can't audition the cable and have to buy blind


----------



## Maxx134

smarty-pants said:


> ^
> Your cans sound better (to you) with high gain. Fair enough. That does not mean that all cans sound better or need to use high gain.
> I use normal gain and it works just fine for me, with plenty of headroom too.



Woops Sorry I overlooked that I was actually using the single ended headphone jack because of the stock he560 cable..
So high gain was not that loud on headphone jack only, as I was not using the more powerful balanced xlr out.

On balanced out, the high gain Setting would be VERY loud if using a can like th600 & may be overkill..
So you have a valid point. 

Anyway, on another note, balanced still sounds better even in normal gain at low volumes..




badas said:


> When using the remote to control volume does anyone else find it twitchy?
> 
> Sometimes I push vol + quickly to raise it .5db and it doesn't move or actually goes down .5db.
> 
> I find I have to hold button down and raise up a lot and then bring back down.



What is strange is that it was better in the beginning of ownership and now it has gotten a bit twitchy exactly like you stated. .




pragu said:


> Do you think the HA-1 could safely support a monitor on the part behind the vent? I know it gets hot, but not plastic-melting hot, and it sure would clean up my workstation...



I think to tone down the heat we need bigger feet on bottom..


----------



## Maxx134

spudharris said:


> ....
> 
> Reference my post earlier regarding Ifi iUSB, I can confirm that with the Gemini Cable and Purifier, it makes a substantial difference. Plenty of reviews etc... out there, it's more money I know but it really does make a difference.



I believe it that a cleaned up, or removed power from the usb would benefit the digital signal from interference. 
So I am interested in trying this on my HA-1.. 

BUT..

From what I have observed, 
The "IFI Gemini Usb Cable" is actually redundant(!)... 
 as the "IFI - MICRO iUSB POWER SUPPLY" does the same thing(removing usb power), 
While also replacing it with a separate power supply that they like to give special hyperbole descriptive names to...


 To state that both solutions sound better together, means the one is not doing its job of isolating the source usb power, as that is the only thing they perform in common.

So if you like to have a clean USB,
 Do you need to get BOTH the wire AND the power supply?..
For $200 each? (!)...

Why do that?..
Why spend about $400? For both??...

When you have an actual BETTER solution for just $100..!!!

What's the schiit I state?
The "WYRD USB DECRAPIFIER"
From schiit is arguably BETTER than BOTH (!)...
How?
Not only does it separate and add it's own power supply to the line, 
But ALSO has a USB repeater to "regenerate" the digital signal 

ALSO you can use your own preferred USB cables instead of some forced use of a "Gemini Cable"....

Will common sense prevail? 
Up to you!


----------



## Smarty-pants

maxx134 said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...




Oh yes of course, balanced definitely sounds better in most cases.

I don't think bigger/taller feet would matter. It is a CLASS A amp which will always run very warm when used normally.
This isn't detrimental to the unit, but the unit is also designed to dissipate heat. Not just from the vents, but it uses the whole chassis,
sort of like "heatsinks" do. The only thing that could make is cooler is the use of a fan, but that introduces noise so Oppo decided against that.


----------



## SpudHarris

maxx134 said:


> I believe it that a cleaned up, or removed power from the usb would benefit the digital signal from interference.
> So I am interested in trying this on my HA-1..


 
  
 I can assure you it makes a difference. Not so much the Gemini Cable but the iUSB. I didn't buy them together... When I heard the difference the iUSB made I bought the Gemini Cable to squeeze what ever additional benefit it could bring. I would say I heard a difference using the Gemini but realistically it was probably placebo, certainly not night and day. With the iUSB everything seems clearer and the background is pitch black.


----------



## Maxx134

spudharris said:


> I can assure you it makes a difference...
> 
> ... With the iUSB everything seems clearer and the background is pitch black.



I do believe you 100%
As a pure power will not create problems with interference. 
But these problems of dirty power interference can also happen inside the cable.

Also I have been reading up on why the usb cable would make a difference in real world conditions and it is not only interference but the high data volume from HD music which is susceptible to data corruption from overhead and bits with higher priority turning making a difference,
 so the need of good usb cable becomes important..

Point is that everything digital looks perfect "on paper" but not in real world.


----------



## gotoma8

akhyar said:


> I'm using WyWires Red balanced cable for my HD800 to HA-1.
> Heimdall2 was in my radar as I used Heimdall i/c and s/c on my previous hi-fi rig but the price of the cable is way above my budget.
> I'm also worried if the SPC on Heimdall2 cable will tilt the HD800 more towards the high frequency as I can't audition the cable and have to buy blind


 
 Hi there, so, the Heimdall 2 has about 2-3 hours on it so far, and well, so far so good.  That worry over SPC tilting the HD800, well, I do get more air and detials (finer details) and even the low end is better with the Heimdall 2 vs Stock, even if I use the Heimdall on the single ended output... It's got a tad more air and details as well as low end....will see how it breaks in.


----------



## MattTCG

Question. I prefer to use optical  from my pc to connect to my dac and not usb. With the HA-1, if I do use optical can still power/connect to a secondary hp amp (BHC) with the dac from the HA-1 without using any usb?


----------



## efeist

matttcg said:


> Question. I prefer to use optical  from my pc to connect to my dac and not usb. With the HA-1, if I do use optical can still power/connect to a secondary hp amp (BHC) with the dac from the HA-1 without using any usb?




I don't see any reason why you couldn't. Source to HA-1 via optical, DAC in HA-1, HA-1 to amp via analog output. Keep in mind that optical will not pass DSD to HA-1.


----------



## MattTCG

The analogue out doesn't require a usb connection? I'm not able to get sound to the second amp using this configuration.


----------



## Maxx134

spudharris said:


> I can assure you it makes a difference..
> 
> I would say I heard a difference using the Gemini but realistically it was probably placebo, certainly not night and day.



It is not placibo..
training your mind to open up it's "active filter" is not Brian burn or placibo. .
It is an actual occurance..

Think of how someone can sleep with surrounding noises like air conditioning or fan or crickets, 
Then yet suddenly can differentiate the sound of a someone calling his/her name..
The brain is an active filter. .

Also I will PM you why I believe you notice a difference with the Gemini Cable that, although redundant, it coicidentally performed a function that helped..


----------



## efeist

matttcg said:


> The analogue out doesn't require a usb connection? I'm not able to get sound to the second amp using this configuration.


 
 No it doesn't.  You should be connecting the HA-1 to the amp using the "pre out" connections on the rear.
  
 See page 9 of the Owners Manual:
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Support.aspx


----------



## MattTCG

My understanding is the "pre-amp" section for the RCA out, only works once the USB connection is made and the driver is installed. Please correct me if this is otherwise.


----------



## Smarty-pants

matttcg said:


> My understanding is the "pre-amp" section for the RCA out, only works once the USB connection is made and the driver is installed. Please correct me if this is otherwise.




IF you are only using the USB input then yes... otherwise, no.
You still have all the AES/EBU, coax, optical, balanced and unbalanced analog inputs.
Those inputs will work with the analog outputs completely independent of the USB input.


----------



## gotoma8

Ok, been listening to the HA-1 with HD800 and balanced Heimdall 2 cables from Nordost....Things sounds ok but when I turn off the JRiver output format, the combination is almost unbearable!!!! the HD800 is becoming quite extended and becoming bright?  But with the JRiver output format on and every setting with at None or no, things sound better...
  
 Even with SE listening, it's almost unbearable with the "output format" not checked in JRiver....I know you're supposed to let the DAC do all the work, but this combo is not sounding great...
  
 With the stock cable...it's still a little hot...with the Nordost, you get a bit more air, details and dynamics...resulting in a bit more tilt in the top...but the base is better too with the Nordost, both with SE or Balanced.  I guess the combo of HA-1, HD800 and JRiver sans output format checked, it's Not Good...
  
 More to come...
  

 \
  
 I don't know if I am going to keep the HA-1 and HD800,...one has to go, probably the HA-1 since I can still return it.


----------



## olegausany

Try foobar2000 and see if it makes any difference before making final decision


----------



## zilch0md

gotoma8 said:


> Ok, been listening to the HA-1 with HD800 and balanced Heimdall 2 cables from Nordost....
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would encourage you to consider trying a warmer DAC (i.e. Wolfson or PCM1704UK implementations) while hanging onto the HA-1's amp for use with the hard-to-tame HD800.  
  
*I'm very much enjoying the HA-1 amp, balanced out to the HD800, with this chain (until further notice):*
  
 44.1/16 and 96/24 WAV on SD cards >
 Win 7 laptop >
 Foobar 2000 with WASAPI event mode >
 Moon Audio Blue Dragon USB cable >
 TeraDak USB Y-cable (pulling only data from the laptop and power from a TeraDak 5V PSU)  >
*TeraDak TeraLink X2 USB-to-S/PDF converter, Coaxial Out >*
*Beresford Bushmaster MkII, analog out >*
 OPPO HA-1 amp, balanced out >
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison >
 Sennheiser HD800
  
 The HA-1 amp section has so much authority and grainless transparency, balanced out to the HD800.  The bass is absolutely perfect in my opinion - not lacking in any way - not for extension, not for energy, not for control.
  
 You read a lot about how the Audeze offerings scale up with more power, but I'm convinced that the HD800 bass is also power dependent. I don't get this bass from my iBasso PB2 portable amp into the HD800, even though every other idiosyncracy of the HD800 is dealt with nicely when using the FiiO X5's warm PCM1792A Line Out with the very neutral and transparent OPA1612s that I am running in the PB2.  
  
 I've posted this graph a couple of times, estimating the mW rms per channel via the 4-pin XLR jack, for headphone impedances other than the values for 32- and 600-Ohm, found in the HA-1 specifications:
  

  
 As headphone amps go, 1084 mW of _clean _power is a *lot* into a 300-Ohm load.
  
 The HA-1 limits the current consumption as it sees ever decreasing loads - to prevent the required current draw from overheating the analog circuits.  This explains why the Watts rms into 32 Ohms isn't 18.75 times the Watts rms into 600 Ohms (why it isn't 15,000 mW into 32 Ohms instead of the specified 2000 mW into 32 Ohms.)
  
 The bottom line is that into 600 Ohms, the HA-1's amp section is running full out, unconstrained, not that 2000 mW isn't spectacular into 32 Ohms, but nobody seems to appreciate just how powerful 800 mW into 600 Ohms really is, nor 1084 mW into 300 Ohms (HD800), for that matter - and I might be wrong, but I'm reaching the conclusion that if you want to hear significant bass coming from the HD800, just give it lots of power. Even the mids are fuller - very smoothly so - it's not as if adding power causes a spike in the bass or anywhere else along the spectrum. *Feed the HA-1 with a warm, but very detailed and transparent DAC* (Wolfson, PCM1792A, PCM1704UK, etc.) *and the HD800 can be "cured"* - allowing you to enjoy its massive soundstage, smooth FR, and spectacular resolution, without harshness, brightness, or a lack of bass. 
  
 These are just my opinions, of course - very subjective - but to help establish a point of reference, I'll add that I've been a big fan of my Audeze LCD-2 for over 3.5 years, now.  And to emphasize that the "problem" you're experiencing is with the HD800, more so than with the HA-1 DAC and amp...
  
*I consider the following chain to be the best I've ever heard with my LCD-2 rev.1*:
  
 44.1/16, 96/24 WAV, and DSD on SD cards > 
 Win 7 laptop > 
 Foobar 2000 with WASAPI event mode > 
 Moon Audio Blue Dragon USB cable > 
 OPPO HA-1, *internal USB reciever + DA**C + amp*, balanced out >
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison >
 Audeze LCD-2
  
 The HA-1's more neutral, brighter ESS9018 DAC into the 1817 mW HA-1 amp section is *perfect*_,_* *_balanced out to _the 50-Ohm LCD-2 rev.1, and feeding it with coaxial input from an external USB-to-S/PDIF isn't necessary because the LCD-2 can't really appreciate the difference in detail - I have to imagine it's there, but I can't really _hear_ it when I go back and forth with the HA-1's internal USB receiver.
  
 And the LCD-2 bass is still more energetic than my current HD800 chain (above), and thus, more enjoyable, if not as fast (though perfectly controlled by nearly 2 Watts from the HA-1), as what I manage to get from the HD800. But the loss of sound stage haunts me, especially with some songs for which I've had almost euphoric experiences when using the HD800.  
  
 Of course, my opinions are subject to change at the drop of a hat! 
  


Spoiler: More on the HA-1's power...



Just how much more powerful is the HA-1 for 300 Ohm headphones than some popular heavyweights?
  
 For 150 Ohm loads, Tyll Hertsens' measurements of the Burson Soloist show that THD%+N remains below 0.1% all the way to an Output Voltage of 9.3Vrms, as seen in this chart:
  

  
 Some research has taught me that the HA-1 isn't the only amp designed to limit current into lower impedance loads and unlike the HA-1, some amps have output impedances nowhere near 0%, and thus, it's not safe to assume that the same output voltage can be achieved with a lower impedance load as a measured output voltage for a given higher impedance. We can, however, safely assume that the same or higher output voltage can be achieved with higher impedance loads than the voltages measured at lower impedances.  
  
 You might have to read that a few times, but all I'm saying is that if you measure 2V rms into a 150 Ohm load, for example, it's safe to assume you'll get at least 2V rms into a 300 Ohm load, but measuring 2V into a 300 Ohm load, you _cannot_ assume that you'll get as much as 2V into a 150 Ohm load - due to the possibility of the amp limiting current at lower impedances and/or the amp's output impedance not being less than or equal to 1/8th the headphone impedance.
  
 Thus, with Tyll having measured 9.3V rms into a 150 Ohm load (at 0.1% THD+N), it's safe to assume the Burson Soloist delivers at least 9.3V rms output into a 300 Ohm load (but this is likely lower than the actual Vrms into 300 Ohms). Given that the Vrms into 300 Ohm is at least equal to that for 150 Ohm, using the following formula, we can calculate the Watts Rms into 300 Ohm as being at least...
  
 Burson Soloist Watts rms into 300 Ohm at 0.1% THD+N = (v*V)/Impedance = (9.3*9.3)/300 = 0.2883
  
 ... so, at least 288.3 mW into 300 Ohm.
  
 We can get closer to the truth by plotting the measured Vrms at 0.1% THD+N for 16, 32, and 150 Ohm, and extrapolating the Vrms for 300 Ohm via a (best-fitting) polynomial trendline, as shown here:
  

  
 ... then, rearranging the polynomial equation to solve for Volts instead of Ohms, getting...
  
 Volts = (2 (sqrt(334250 Ohms-2223381)+24163))/6685  = 10.192 Vrms into 300-Ohms at 0.1% THD+N 
  
*Just looking at Tyll's chart, an output of 10.192 Vrms into 300 Ohm "feels" about right, given the measured values of** 6.7Vrms for 16 Ohm,** 8.1Vrms for 32 Ohm, and** 9.3 Vrms for 150 Ohm* *impedances.*
  

  
 Going back to the previous formula, we get...
  
 Burson Soloist Watts rms into 300 Ohm at 0.1% THD+N = (v*V)/Impedance = (10.192*10.192)/300 = 0.3463 or 346.3mW rms 
  
 If the OPPO HA-1 really can deliver 1084 mW rms (as I calculated previously) into 300 Ohm at 0.1% THD+N, *the HA-1 is a whopping 3.13 times more powerful than the Burson Solist, into the HD800 for example.*
  
 Schiit's specifications for the Lyr2 show it delivering 660 mW rms into 300 Ohm (at an unspecified %THD+N, but that's still less than my interpolated estimate for the OPPO HA-1).  Even the solid state Mjolnir, specifies 850 mW rms into 300 Ohm (at an unspecified %THD+N) vs. my calculated 1084 mW rms for the OPPO HA-1 into 300 Ohm, at less than 0.0018% THD+N (and that's at rated power output, not at the oft'-used 1W figure.)
  
 Please consider all of this to be speculation until we can see Tyll's measurements for the HA-1 (if indeed he plans to take them) and keep in mind that Burson Soloist specs show 4.0 Watts rms into 16 Ohm (at an unspecified %THD+N), with Tyll having measured only 2.8 Watts [(6.7V*6.7V)/16 Ohm] at 0.1% THD+N.    We need measurements that would allow comparison of power output at the same %THD+N, into the same load.
  


  
 Mike


----------



## gotoma8

zilch0md said:


> *Feed the HA-1 with a warm, but very detailed and transparent DAC* (Wolfson, PCM1792A, PCM1704UK, etc.) *and the HD800 can be "cured"* - allowing you to enjoy its massive soundstage, smooth FR, and spectacular resolution, without harshness, brightness, or a lack of bass.
> 
> These are just my opinions, of course - very subjective - but to help establish a point of reference, I'll add that I've been a big fan of my Audeze LCD-2 for over 3.5 years, now.  And to emphasize that the "problem" you're experiencing is with the HD800, more so than with the HA-1 DAC and amp...
> 
> Mike


 
 Mike, thanks for that amazing response...I am amazed at your understanding and technical prowl on the subject matter... I love the HD800 and the Heimdall 2 combo, but I don't know if I can really justify keeping the HA-1 for just the amp section...A good dac would be another $500 at lease, right?
  
 Maybe I really need something that doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the HA-1, but it's hard to get a nice Class-A balance HP amp for under $1k.  I will take my time and see.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## olegausany

Instead of using another Dac and ading extra device i would recommend to try Annex mod which will allow you to adjust sound signature and is way cheaper than another Dac


----------



## craftyhack

olegausany said:


> Instead of using another Dac and ading extra device i would recommend to try Annex mod which will allow you to adjust sound signature and is way cheaper than another Dac


 
 Do you have a reference to the Annex mod?  I googled a bit with no louk, although found some modwright pages for Oppo stuff, but nothing referred to as Annex.
  
 On another note, it is on my list to send my HA-1 to RWA and Vinnie is ready for it to see if he has any ideas for upgrades... I will report back on what happens there.


----------



## WilCox

Here you go:
  
DIY Modification for the Sennheiser HD 800: "The Anaxilus Mod" | InnerFidelity


----------



## craftyhack

wilcox said:


> Here you go:
> 
> DIY Modification for the Sennheiser HD 800: "The Anaxilus Mod" | InnerFidelity


 
 Ohhh, for the HD800's, sure, I thought you were referring to a mod for the HA-1, I think of the HD-800 mod as the Rabid Dog mod, more memorable I guess, my bad.  Thanks for the reply... once I get my HD-800's in now I will have it handy.


----------



## gameon

If I have my lyr2 connected to my Oppo HA-1 via the output, will the Oppo pass the dsd thru the output to the lry2. Will the Lyr2 get the benefit of using the Oppo dac? or does the dac only get utilized thru the inputs of the Oppo? sorry for the newbie question....


----------



## craftyhack

DP


----------



## craftyhack

gameon said:


> If I have my lyr2 connected to my Oppo HA-1 via the output, will the Oppo pass the dsd thru the output to the lry2. Will the Lyr2 get the benefit of using the Oppo dac? or does the dac only get utilized thru the inputs of the Oppo? sorry for the newbie question....


 
  Yes, assuming you have the Oppo SE (RCA) outputs connected to the Lyr2 SE inputs, then you will indeed get the benefit of using the Oppo's DAC capabilities while using the Lyr's amplification, no matter what input/ or the resolution of the source material that the Oppo is processing.  Nice amp BTW!


----------



## gameon

craftyhack said:


> Yes, assuming you have the Oppo SE (RCA) outputs connected to the Lyr2 SE inputs, then you will indeed get the benefit of using the Oppo's DAC capabilities while using the Lyr's amplification, no matter what input/ or the resolution of the source material that the Oppo is processing.  Nice amp BTW!


 

 Thank you craftyhack for the fast reply, Really loving the Oppo and all the different options I have with it !!!
 I have my Lyr2 connected as well as my meridian 508-24 cd transport via xlr, and my IMac via usb with Audirvana Plus.... Outputs of the Lyr2 to my audioengine a2+ speakers, everything sounds awesome thru my Audeze Lcd2 Hp's and Sen hd600's - now just waiting for my balanced Wywire red HP cable to arrive....


----------



## Uniquexme

May I know how to play DSD files in Audirvana Plus? I got some DSD on external HDD but dunno how to add to Audirvana on Mac. Tried using Audirvana to add files to iTunes but it convert to .aif. Sorry for hijacking thread. Juz getting ready for my HA-1.


----------



## JML

It has been noted earlier in this thread that with the HA-1, you should use "DSD over PCM" in Audirvana.
  
 But more generally, there's a user manual supplied with Audirvana Plus.  When you install the application using the .dmg file, you have the ability also to copy the manual from the installer.  If you didn't do that, just run the .dmg again, and drag the manual to wherever you want it to go.
  
 And there's an Audirvana forum, at http://www.audirvana.com/forums/.
  
 You can also search the section of Head-Fi devoted to computer software, at http://www.head-fi.org/f/46/computer-audio
  
 Plus there's another helpful forum at http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f11-software/


----------



## Uniquexme

jml said:


> It has been noted earlier in this thread that with the HA-1, you should use "DSD over PCM" in Audirvana.
> 
> But more generally, there's a user manual supplied with Audirvana Plus.  When you install the application using the .dmg file, you have the ability also to copy the manual from the installer.  If you didn't do that, just run the .dmg again, and drag the manual to wherever you want it to go.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info. The problem now is i have no idea how to add to Audrivana. Tried to drag a DSD over to Audivarna but its not accepting. Previous i integrate iTunes via Audirvana, but since iTunes doesn't recognise DSD, i have no idea how to add it.. shall go to the link that you posted.


----------



## JML

I don't have any DSD files (yet) but I'm sure you need an external DSD-capable DAC connected to your computer before Audirvana can help you play the DSD files in the native format.  Read over that manual and check out those other forums.


----------



## Uniquexme

jml said:


> I don't have any DSD files (yet) but I'm sure you need an external DSD-capable DAC connected to your computer before Audirvana can help you play the DSD files.  Read over that manual and check out those other forums.



 


Ah.... maybe thats y. ok tonight will try again to connect my AK240 as DAC and try. thanks....


----------



## manzano804

uniquexme said:


> Thanks for the info. The problem now is i have no idea how to add to Audrivana. Tried to drag a DSD over to Audivarna but its not accepting. Previous i integrate iTunes via Audirvana, but since iTunes doesn't recognise DSD, i have no idea how to add it.. shall go to the link that you posted.


 
 I use Audirvana with a non DSD capable DAC , Audirvana convert the file to PCM and allow to play it on iTunes. If you are using a Mac go to Audirvana menu and click Add files to iTunes , you select the DSD file you want to have added and it is ready to play . Audirvana`s display will show you are playing a DSD file.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Uniquexme

manzano804 said:


> I use Audirvana with a non DSD capable DAC , Audirvana convert the file to PCM and allow to play it on iTunes. If you are using a Mac go to Audirvana menu and click Add files to iTunes , you select the DSD file you want to have added and it is ready to play . Audirvana`s display will show you are playing a DSD file.
> Hope this helps.


 
  
 Does it convert to .aif? last night i tried to add a DSD .dff file and it converts to .aif... shall try again tonight to use my AK240 as DAC and see if it converts again... I have 2TB of DSD on an external HDD, can we choose to use the External HDD as library instead of converting it to .aif for iTunes? as my internal HDD on Mac Mini is only 500GB... Currently am using my external 500GB HDD as library for iTunes for my lossless songs so i don't have to add to library...


----------



## manzano804

uniquexme said:


> Does it convert to .aif? last night i tried to add a DSD .dff file and it converts to .aif... shall try again tonight to use my AK240 as DAC and see if it converts again... I have 2TB of DSD on an external HDD, can we choose to use the External HDD as library instead of converting it to .aif for iTunes? as my internal HDD on Mac Mini is only 500GB... Currently am using my external 500GB HDD as library for iTunes for my lossless songs so i don't have to add to library...



I am not sure , but you can ask in the Audirvana forum and they can help you with your doubts .


----------



## gameon

manzano804 said:


> I am not sure , but you can ask in the Audirvana forum and they can help you with your doubt


 
 It does convert to .aif and puts it in Itunes but Audirvana also saves a copy of the original file on my IMac  - When i click on my  Hard drive it's under Favorites,/Music/HD tracks / Audirvana proxies /Users and the original file will be in there.( it will have aiff on end but you have to tag it first,but it will still play as a DSD File if you forget to tag -  check you Audirvana you will notice that it is playing a  DSD File)
 Then go into Audirvana and set your preferences to DSD over PCM standared 1.0  Then when you play the music file in HD Tracks not ITunes it will play thru your Oppo.


----------



## Averruncus

Just got mine today! (thanks again to akhyar for informing me about local dealers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Right out of the box the HA-1 sounds way better then my Asus Essence One (at 2-3 times the cost, it's no surprise), with separation and soundstage depth being the most noteworthy improvements. It also seems very versatile across different genres of music, having a very balanced sound signature; it's beautifully detailed and brings me the joy of rediscovering all my favorite tracks (shivers of excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Built quality as far I can tell is flawless, the whole product exudes an aura of elegance and quality that makes me extremely happy I decided to buy it.
  
  
 Tested using my HE500 and DT880. Would maybe have preferred if there was a bit more sparkle in the highs and more warmth in vocals, but so far I'm very pleased with the HA-1.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

jml said:


> I don't have any DSD files (yet) but I'm sure you need an external DSD-capable DAC connected to your computer before Audirvana can help you play the DSD files in the native format.  Read over that manual and check out those other forums.


 
  
 We have some free DSD samples available on our website that you can use to evaluate the DSD performance of your playback software and our HA-1.


----------



## SpudHarris

I downloaded three samples but they are playing as PCM176.4/24 

Don't get me wrong they sound great but DSD is not shown on the status screen. My LIV Zen is fine with DSD files so am I missing something?


----------



## SpudHarris

Scrub that! There was a tick box for DSD over PCM in the squeezebox settings....


----------



## x RELIC x

spudharris said:


> Scrub that! There was a tick box for DSD over PCM in the squeezebox settings....




The HA-1 caught an earlier error on my part and reported exactly what I was feeding it, even though I thought I was feeding it something different (using beta FW). 

I'm confident that it'll display exactly what it receives, bit for bit, and if it doesn't display what is expected then the rest of the chain should be looked at.


----------



## SpudHarris

x relic x said:


> The HA-1 caught an earlier error on my part and reported exactly what I was feeding it, even though I thought I was feeding it something different (using beta FW).
> 
> I'm confident that it'll display exactly what it receives, bit for bit, and if it doesn't display what is expected then the rest of the chain should be looked at.




Thanks for the clarification, that's what I was hoping.

Listened critically and although I believe there is a difference I would find it very difficult to choose between DSD and 96/24.... To me it's not night and day.


----------



## music25

How does the HA-1 compare to the Grace Design m903?  Might the HA-1 have an easier time driving high impedance cans?


----------



## kawaivpc1

music25 said:


> How does the HA-1 compare to the Grace Design m903?  Might the HA-1 have an easier time driving high impedance cans?


 

 I'm interested in m903 too.
 I think m903 is designed for mixing engineers, while HA-1 is purely for listening enjoyment.


----------



## Maxx134

kawaivpc1 said:


> I'm interested in m903 too.
> I think m903 is designed for mixing engineers, while HA-1 is purely for listening enjoyment.



Sorry but I doubt that tiny m903 could muster up the performance the ha-1 has..


----------



## kawaivpc1

maxx134 said:


> Sorry but I doubt that tiny m903 could muster up the performance the ha-1 has..


 
 http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/m920?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=recording&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CNWAv6fA9b8CFa_m7Aodc30AuA
  
 This one can


----------



## PFKMan23

kawaivpc1 said:


> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/m920?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=recording&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CNWAv6fA9b8CFa_m7Aodc30AuA
> 
> This one can


 
  
 Well played, but the fact that there's nearly a $900 price difference helps things. The m903 which what the poster aluded to would be a more equitable comparison.


----------



## Maxx134

kawaivpc1 said:


> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/m920?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=recording&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CNWAv6fA9b8CFa_m7Aodc30AuA
> 
> This one can



Nice Dac capabilities seems up to par with the ha -1 but I don't see much space in that small chassis to fit what the oppo has which is a top level amp and balanced xlr headphone out.
I am not debating the obvious high end appearance of quality tho. .


----------



## kawaivpc1

maxx134 said:


> Nice Dac capabilities seems up to par with the ha -1 but I don't see much space in that small chassis to fit what the oppo has which is a top level amp and balanced xlr headphone out.
> I am not debating the obvious high end appearance of quality tho. .


 
 This one's made for professional studio monitoring. 
 It has wider sound stage and precision. 
  
 I think HA-1 is for audiophile home users.


----------



## Maxx134

kawaivpc1 said:


> ..
> It has wider sound stage and precision...



They say hearing is believing...

One day I will hear...

Untill then what I see is higher potential in the dac and also crossed feature but as you have noted the device more for professional usage, thus the features it has..
Although I still would not put it's amplification higher level than the HA-1..


----------



## zilch0md

Having spent seven months with the HA-1 (as a beta tester), here's my list of OPPO HA-1 chains that I most enjoy, tailored for each of the headphones used (all of them with balanced cables), ranked from most favorite to least favorite:
  
 1) *Win7 Laptop* > Foobar2000 > *HA-1* (USB receiver + DAC + amp) > *LCD-2 rev. 1 *(for all recordings)
  
2) *FiiO X5* Coaxial Out > *HA-1* (DAC + amp) > *LCD-2 rev. 1 *(for all recordings)
  
 3) *FiiO X5 *Line Out > *HA-1* (amp) > *HD800 *(excluding poor recordings)
  
 4) *Win7 Laptop* > Foobar2000 > *Teradak Teralink X2* USB-to-S/PDIF converter Coaxial Out  (powered by 5V battery or Teralink PSU) > *Beresford Bushmaster MkII* DAC Line Out > *HA-1* (amp) > *HD800* (excluding poor recordings, limited to 96/24)
  
5) *Win7 Laptop* > Foobar2000 >* HA-1* (USB receiver + DAC + amp) > *PM-1* (for all recordings)
  
 6) *FiiO X5* Coaxial Out > *HA-1* (DAC + amp)  > *PM-1* (for all recordings)
  
7) *Win7 Laptop* > Foobar2000 >* HA-1* (USB receiver + DAC + amp) >*HD650* (for all recordings)
  
 8) *FiiO X5* Coaxial Out >* HA-1* (DAC + amp)  > *HD650* (for all recordings)
  
 And if I still had the HD600...
  
 9) *Win7 Laptop* > Foobar2000 >* HA-1* (USB receiver + DAC + amp) >*HD600* (for all recordings)
  
10) *FiiO X5* Coaxial Out >* HA-1* (DAC + amp)  > *HD600* (for all recordings)
  
  
 This list of chains might be hard to digest, but let me point out that, for my tastes (subjective), using the HA-1, *as a self-contained USB receiver + DAC + amp*, works best with the *LCD-2 rev. 1*, *PM-1*, *HD650*, and *HD600* (of the headphones with which I've spent a lot of time.)   These headphones allow me to make use of all of the HA-1's features, including remote control of Foobar2000 and the ability to play any file format, including DSD, and PCM sample rates higher then 96kHz -  with my entire library, good recordings and not so good.
  
 Using the FiiO X5 Coaxial Out as a transport is redundant to using the laptop with the HA-1's USB receiver - only for these headphones, which aren't highly resolving, but the X5 Coaxial Out allows me to "escape" staring at a laptop screen - and the FiiO X5 supports all the same formats, including DSD, albeit with a buggy UI, which is improving slowly, via firmware updates.  
  
 For only my better to best recordings, I very much enjoy the HD800.  My best chains for the HD800 would be at the top of the list, but for the fact that a good portion of my library isn't of sufficient quality to satisfy the resolution of the HD800.  Note that the chains I've listed for the HD800 do not include use of the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC section, which is just too neutral (almost cold) for the HD800's signature.  To compensate the HD800's idiosyncrasies, I'm using warm DACs, my favorite of which is the FiiO X5's PCM1792A Line Out, followed by the Beresford Bushmaster MkII Line Out.  
  
 The HA-1's spectacularly transparent amp section, delivering a whopping 1084 mW (est.) into 300 Ohms (balanced out), does things for the HD800 that I haven't heard with any other amp (keep in mind that my experience is very limited) - including, and I don't think I'm imagining this, a lifting of bass energy.  I'm saying that the HD800 really appreciates the awesome power of the HA-1, but *the HD800 cannot tolerate the HA-1's very neutral ESS9018 DAC implementation (for my tastes). * *That's what the FiiO X5 Line Out does so well - bringing down the highs, adding body and warmth, with all the detail you could possibly want. * The Beresford Bushmaster MkII is almost as good as the FiiO X5 Line Out in this role, if I want to use my laptop as a source, but the Bushmaster MkII is limited to 96/24 sources (as is the Teradak Teralink X2 USB-to-S/PDIF converter that feeds it).
  
 I'll add that I have the Resonessence Concero, but as a USB receiver and ESS9023 DAC, it's redundant to the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC, although I believe the Concero's USB receiver is ever so slightly superior (for detail) when serving as a USB-to-S/PDIF converter (Coaxial Out).
  
 Lastly, if I had ranked the Centrance DACmini CX (with 1-Ohm output impedance mod) along with these OPPO HA-1 chains, it would follow numbers 2, 6, 8 and 10 (using its USB receiver, DAC, and amp sections) - with the LCD-2, PM-1, HD650, or HD600.  For the LCD-2 rev.1, the DACmini CX comes amazingly close to the performance of the first and second chains in my list above.  The additional power of the HA-1 amp (1.8W into 50 Ohms) adds speed and control, with improved dynamics.  For the PM-1, HD650 and HD600, the DACmini CX lacks nothing vs. the HA-1 in sound quality (for my tastes) - as it has plenty of power for these phones, but the HA-1 completely overwhelms the DACmini CX for features (at a higher price, of course).
  
 Mike


----------



## jonahsfo

Just had to share the obligatory gear-porn photo.  I just received my HA-1 last week, and have been enjoying it ever since.
  
 The HA-1 does an impressive job driving the HD-800s and HD-650s as well as the LCD-X.  It definitely has a slightly different sonic presentation than the Benchmark DAC2 HGC + Bryston BHA-1 combo that I was using before this arrived.   I need to spend some more time with both setups, but the Oppo seems to sound a bit crisper (or slightly more clinical if you want to use a different word), whereas the Benchmark/Bryston combo has a "smoother" or more analog sound (or possibly less detailed -- I can't really tell).
  
 Also, just as some other reviews had mentioned, the Oppo really does seem slightly larger (physically) than you'd expect if you've just seen it in photos.  But it's a beautifully-built box, and is a great one-box DAC/balanced headphone amp solution for computer-driven audio.  I suspect this will live here in the office, and the other setup will migrate to the living room.


----------



## gotoma8

So how do you like it with the hd800? What cables are using? Stock?


----------



## jonahsfo

> So how do you like it with the hd800? What cables are using? Stock?


 
  
 I'm using a balanced cable from Headphone Lounge.  I don't take much stock in the magic of special cables, but the jump to balanced mode on the HD-800s is a shocking improvement.  Ted's balanced cable is quite nice and well-made, sounds great, and was very reasonably-priced.
  
 As far as I can tell, the HD-800 must never have been designed to run single-ended.  They likely include the SE cable just for market reasons (since few people have balanced headphone amps).  I've heard them on multiple balanced cables, and they all sounded good (including Sennheiser's own ridiculously-overpriced balanced cable). 
  
 In a nutshell, moving to balanced suddenly fills in the lower half of the sound.  Where the HD800 can sound a bit clinical and tinny on the SE cable, the balanced cable seems to fix it.  The bass is certainly more subtle than the LCD-X, but it definitely goes nice and deep, and sounds great even for EDM and rock music.


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> The HA-1's spectacularly transparent amp section, delivering a whopping 1084 mW (est.) into 300 Ohms (balanced out), does things for the HD800 that I haven't heard with any other amp (keep in mind that my experience is very limited) - including, and I don't think I'm imagining this, a lifting of bass energy.  I'm saying that the HD800 really appreciates the awesome power of the HA-1...







jonahsfo said:


> I'm using a balanced cable from Headphone Lounge.  I don't take much stock in the magic of special cables, but the jump to balanced mode on the HD-800s is a shocking improvement.  Ted's balanced cable is quite nice and well-made, sounds great, and was very reasonably-priced.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the HD-800 must never have been designed to run single-ended.  They likely include the SE cable just for market reasons (since few people have balanced headphone amps).  I've heard them on multiple balanced cables, and they all sounded good (including Sennheiser's own ridiculously-overpriced balanced cable).
> 
> In a nutshell, moving to balanced suddenly fills in the lower half of the sound.  Where the HD800 can sound a bit clinical and tinny on the SE cable, the balanced cable seems to fix it.  The bass is certainly more subtle than the LCD-X, but it definitely goes nice and deep, and sounds great even for EDM and rock music.




Hi Jonahsfo,

It's affirming to see someone else writing that the HD800 bass is improved with the HA-1's balanced output, but I believe we're hearing the difference between 1084mW into 300-Ohm (with the HA-1 4-pin XLR output) vs. only 271mW into 300-Ohm (with the HA-1's 6.3mm TRS output.) 

HA-1 specifications show 800mW into 600 Ohms vs. 200mW into 600 Ohms, when going from balanced output to single ended. My 300-Ohm figures of 1084mW vs. 271mW are interpolated.

Yes, the HD800 sounds better on the 4-Pin output. 

Mike


----------



## djmeister

jonahsfo said:


> Just had to share the obligatory gear-porn photo.  I just received my HA-1 last week, and have been enjoying it ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


May I ask what headphone stands you are using in the picture?


----------



## simty

Those are Woo Audio single & double headphone stands.
http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## jonahsfo

zilch0md said:


> Hi Jonahsfo,
> 
> It's affirming to see someone else writing that the HD800 bass is improved with the HA-1's balanced output, but I believe we're hearing the difference between 1084mW into 300-Ohm (with the HA-1 4-pin XLR output) vs. only 271mW into 300-Ohm (with the HA-1's 6.3mm TRS output.)
> 
> ...


 
 Mike,
  
 Agreed.  Although to be fair, I've head the HD-800 balanced on four different amps (with varying cables), and it's noticeably better than SE on each one.  In my experience, it's mostly the balanced connection that matters.  Don't get me wrong -- great amplification is amazing, but the single biggest upgrade to those cans is going balanced.


----------



## jonahsfo

djmeister said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those are the Woo Audio Adjustable Headphone Stands:
 http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html
  
 the one on the left is the new chrome version.  They're quite nice.


----------



## Outport

Hi, does the normal/high gain volume control affect the xlr output on the rear?
  
 I mean, can you use the high gain volume on the xlr output on the rear into an stereo amplifier?


----------



## Dexon

jonahsfo said:


> In a nutshell, moving to balanced suddenly* fills in the lower half of the sound*.  Where the HD800 can sound a bit clinical and tinny on the SE cable, the balanced cable seems to fix it.  The bass is certainly more subtle than the LCD-X, but it definitely goes nice and deep, and sounds great even for EDM and rock music.


 
  
   That has nothing to do with cable, its *power*.


----------



## jonstatt

outport said:


> Hi, does the normal/high gain volume control affect the xlr output on the rear?
> 
> I mean, can you use the high gain volume on the xlr output on the rear into an stereo amplifier?


 
  
 No it does not. The outputs at the rear are signal level outputs, not amplified outputs. The gain control only affects the amplified output to the headphones


----------



## jonstatt

dexon said:


> That has nothing to do with cable, its *power*.


 
  
 Agreed. The balanced or single ended outputs only differentiate themselves on power and increased noise rejection. The latter is unlikely to be audible in reality, so then the primary difference is power.


----------



## JML

jonstatt said:


> No it does not. The outputs at the rear are signal level outputs, not amplified outputs. The gain control only affects the amplified output to the headphones


 
  
 Maybe the initial questions were confusingly worded, but I think your answer was, too.
  
 The *volume* control DOES work on the rear outputs unless you have the home theater bypass engaged.  The reason for the bypass is to connect the HA-1 to a home theater or other preamp as a line-level source without the volume control of the HA-1 affecting output signal strength.  The HA-1 will function as a preamp with volume control, for connection to a power amp or for connection to active speakers.
  
 The high or normal *gain* settings only affect the headphone amp, true, but that's not the volume control.


----------



## jonstatt

jml said:


> Maybe the initial questions were confusingly worded, but I think your answer was, too.
> 
> The *volume* control DOES work on the rear outputs unless you have the home theater bypass engaged.  The reason for the bypass is to connect the HA-1 to a home theater or other preamp as a line-level source without the volume control of the HA-1 affecting output signal strength.  The HA-1 will function as a preamp with volume control, for connection to a power amp or for connection to active speakers.
> 
> The high or normal *gain* settings only affect the headphone amp, true, but that's not the volume control.


 
  
 Indeed and thanks for tidying that up! 
  
 I think some of the confusion in these discussions also comes from ambiguous terms like pre-amplifier. In terms of the rear outputs, the volume control is an attenuator from the full signal level output. A lot of people have the misconception that as you increase the volume it is turning up some kind of amplified output circuit which of course it does not. So I was just trying to convey that the XLR/phono outputs go from 0 (volume right down), to maximum signal level output (volume right up). The high/low gain setting is for the headphone output only. And finally, as you point out you can lock the XLR/phono outputs to full signal level regardless of volume setting.


----------



## gotoma8

You know, it's been over 2 weeks now with my HA-1 and HD800 and a week with the Nordost Heimdall 2 Balanced Cables...
 Can I say, I am loving this combo!  I think at first one believes the details and transparency, along with the amazing dynamics, slam and PRAT of the HD800 and HA-1 may sound or seem too much, but it's just absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Badas

Guys. The Stand is now available in a small amount. If you want contact Oppo Digital.
  
 Mine is shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Herueyes

badas said:


> Guys. The Stand is now available in a small amount. If you want contact Oppo Digital.
> 
> Mine is shipping tomorrow.


 
  
 How Much!!!!!!!  How Much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotoma8

Why do you need a stand?  Also, it's bigger than the HA-1!  I would think if you build a stand for this, you build one with one or two built in Headphone stand, right?


----------



## Hyonie

badas said:


> Guys. The Stand is now available in a small amount. If you want contact Oppo Digital.
> 
> Mine is shipping tomorrow.


 
  How much for the stand?


----------



## Badas

herueyes said:


> How Much!!!!!!!  How Much!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
  


hyonie said:


> How much for the stand?


 
  
 $150.00


----------



## Herueyes

SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AIN'T WAITING for a REPLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 I just ordered mine too... 
  
 Called (650) 961-1118  straight off of their website....  Shipping methinks was $15 bucks Stand was $150 = $165 Total
  
  
 Thank for the Heads up *Badas*(s) 
  
 Peace....


----------



## Badas

^
  
 No worries mate. They said small run.
  
 I wanted Head-Fi members to get them first.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Please be aware that the number of stands are incredibly small, and we will be verifying all orders before they ship. Since there are people who showed explicit interest in the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stands, they get priority for the stands. So there may be cases were we will drop an "unauthorized order" for these individuals. We will manufacture more based on demand, but there will be some downtime between orders received and shipped and when new orders will be fulfilled.


----------



## Badas

hasturtheyellow said:


> Please be aware that the number of stands are incredibly small, and we will be verifying all orders before they ship. Since there are people who showed explicit interest in the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stands, they get priority for the stands. So there may be cases were we will drop an "unauthorized order" for these individuals. We will manufacture more based on demand, but there will be some downtime between orders received and shipped and when new orders will be fulfilled.


 

 Cool.
  
 Don't cancel mine.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Can't cancel yours since you were one of the people who committed to buying the headphone stand many months ago. Without this intent to purchase, we would likely not have bothered to bring them to North America.
  
 Herueyes, on the other hand... has my eyes on him.


----------



## Herueyes

hasturtheyellow said:


> Can't cancel yours since you were one of the people who committed to buying the headphone stand many months ago. Without this intent to purchase, we would likely not have bothered to bring them to North America.
> 
> Herueyes, on the other hand... has my eyes on him.


 
  
*Holy Dip Schiit!!!!*   What kind of Unknown Known is this??? I inquired about the stand almost 3 months ago....
  
  

  
  
  
_As you can see this is now a Known Known but maybe still an Unknown Known for others - either way don't mess with my Schiit!!! Now You Know!!!!_
  
 P.S. I'm not kissing anybody's tush either & I don't care if you're related to Gandalf the Grey, White, or Yellow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Peace...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Eyes On You:
  

  
 "The absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence."
  
 "There are known knowns and that there are known unknowns. But there are also unknown unknowns; things we don't know that we don't know."


----------



## Herueyes

hasturtheyellow said:


> Eyes On You:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
What country You From???  This is how you put it all together here in the Land of the Free (Enslaved Africans) and Home of the Brave (Indigenous Peoples)... (eyes right back at ya 0:29)
  
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## craftyhack

hasturtheyellow said:


> Can't cancel yours since you were one of the people who committed to buying the headphone stand many months ago. Without this intent to purchase, we would likely not have bothered to bring them to North America.
> 
> Herueyes, on the other hand... has my eyes on him.


 
 I ordered mine as well, should be shipping today, please don't cancel 218944 .  Thanks very much if you had anything to do with the decision, very happy, especially considering the results of the poll that I posted only had 15 "yes I would buy one" votes, I had given up hope on getting one. Even if not(I suspect that isn't the case even though I have no evidence whatsoever one way or the other), thanks for your participation and information on the forums, having someone involved on forums from the company we buy products from, especially that can answer some pretty darn hard questions... and who gives straight forward answers (vs. market doublespeak ways of saying I don't know or just plain "no" but it sounds like "yes" ) is nothing less than awesome!


----------



## avraham

craftyhack said:


> I ordered mine as well, should be shipping today, please don't cancel 218944 .  Thanks very much if you had anything to do with the decision, very happy, especially considering the results of the poll that I posted only had 15 "yes I would buy one" votes, I had given up hope on getting one. Even if not(I suspect that isn't the case even though I have no evidence whatsoever one way or the other), thanks for your participation and information on the forums, having someone involved on forums from the company we buy products from, especially that can answer some pretty darn hard questions... and who gives straight forward answers (vs. market doublespeak ways of saying I don't know or just plain "no" but it sounds like "yes" ) is nothing less than awesome!


 

 I second that, great customer service, this is how it should be.


----------



## Raptor34

herueyes said:


> SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AIN'T WAITING for a REPLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just ordered mine too...
> 
> ...


 

 So you have to call Oppo to order?  I don't see the stand on Oppo's site.  Bummer, I guess I missed out.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The quantity is insanely small. Right now the stands have been called for on a "I am interested but need to pay you" basis, which means that maybe a single stand will become available over the weekend. We will be getting an additional shipment in the future, but it will not be many more than we had made available starting yesterday. These HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stands will be a very hard to come by statement piece unless I can convince the higher ups that manufacturing more of them is a good investment, even though we making literally pennies off of each unit sold.


----------



## Herueyes

raptor34 said:


> So you have to call Oppo to order?  I don't see the stand on Oppo's site.  Bummer, I guess I missed out.


 
  
  
 They were never as far as I could see listed on the website.... This was strictly an insider thingy/Head-Fi Affair going on here.
  
 I got a post alert while I was at work on my cellphone.... Usually I read these posts on the train ride home but I decided to read *Badas*'s Post
  
 and knew it was a race against time... When I ordered mine I was asked how many did I want? I was shocked it would even be an option...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Hey Hastur maybe you need to have a strict limit of only 1 per customer next batch... I'm not sure if anyone ordered more than (1) but it shouldn't even be an option methinks...
  
_*SIGN UP???*_


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Only one HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stand could be bought, and all orders had to be confirmed by me first before we allowed them to be entered into the system. This included the phone order you made. Anyone interested in the HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stand should E-Mail service@oppodigital.com and express their interest, as we will be mailing these people when new stands are available for sale.


----------



## Badas

I would really like to thank Oppo for listening and making these available. 

It will finish my amp nicely.

I spent the morning arranging my rack to make space for it.



Now I need to get a PM-1 or 2 before they come over to New Zealand and kick my butt.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> The quantity is insanely small. Right now the stands have been called for on a "I am interested but need to pay you" basis, which means that maybe a single stand will become available over the weekend. We will be getting an additional shipment in the future, but it will not be many more than we had made available starting yesterday. These HA-1 Headphone Amplifier Stands will be a very hard to come by statement piece unless I can convince the higher ups that manufacturing more of them is a good investment, even though we making literally pennies off of each unit sold.




I unfortunately cannot afford one right now (nor the HA-1), but I am interested in the stand for the next round. If Oppo isn't making money off of these due to the small number manufactured, maybe bumping it up $15-20 and contacting more for a larger order a little further down the road would be a better incentive. Obviously they sold out instantaneously, so there is a level of demand...


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.head-fi.org/t/15857/post-a-picture-of-your-headphone-rig/1500#post_10788898


----------



## gotoma8

Thought I share the newly arrived stand for my HD800.  This sits on the back of the HA-1 nicely...hopefully the heat isn't too bad.


----------



## JML

Putting anything on top of something that gets as hot as the HA-1 is asking for trouble.  You should never put anything on top of electronics that need air circulation for cooling.  That cloth makes it worse, as it will stop convection and IR radiation from the metal case (not only the grill area gets warm).  And I bet that if you keep that laminated wood stand on top of the HA-1 you'll end up with cracks in the laminations.  But it's your stuff.


----------



## gotoma8

Thanks JML, I agree...I am trying to find space on the work desk to organize all this gear.


----------



## Smarty-pants

jml said:


> Putting anything on top of something that gets as hot as the HA-1 is asking for trouble.  You should never put anything on top of electronics that need air circulation for cooling.  That cloth makes it worse, as it will stop convection and IR radiation from the metal case (not only the grill area gets warm).  And I bet that if you keep that laminated wood stand on top of the HA-1 you'll end up with cracks in the laminations.  But it's your stuff.




I agree with some of that, but if he were to put just the stand on there without the cloth material, I think it would be just fine.
Putting that cloth on there MIGHT make it warmer, but I doubt too much so.
I have checked the temp of the HA-1 many times, and even when the gill part is the hottest it can be, the top behind the grill is barely warm.
I have found the ambient temp inside the room to be a bigger factor. The warmer your room is, the warmer the amp will be during heavy use.


----------



## Badas

gotoma8 said:


> Thanks JML, I agree...I am trying to find space on the work desk to organize all this gear.


 

 Look nice tho.


----------



## gotoma8

Thanks!  you can get this on Ebay from Hong Kong for $45 bucks!  that's not bad at all and quality is quite nice!
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Wood-Omega-Headphone-Stand-Fits-virtually-all-headphones-wooden-BA-/201133692183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed4809517
  
 I am not affiliated with the seller in anyway, just that I bought one from them and it's nice!


----------



## mrscotchguy

gotoma8 said:


> Thanks!  you can get this on Ebay from Hong Kong for $45 bucks!  that's not bad at all and quality is quite nice!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Wood-Omega-Headphone-Stand-Fits-virtually-all-headphones-wooden-BA-/201133692183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed4809517
> 
> I am not affiliated with the seller in anyway, just that I bought one from them and it's nice!




That's a good price. I saw a really cool idea at a local hifi store. They had used an Ikea coat rack with all four LCD models. I want that now...


----------



## MattTCG

mrscotchguy said:


> That's a good price. I saw a really cool idea at a local hifi store. They had used an Ikea coat rack with all four LCD models. I want that now...


 
  
 Pic or link please...


----------



## mrscotchguy

matttcg said:


> Pic or link please...




http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60258087/

The ought never crossed my mind to snap some shots off at the store! I listened to the LCD line with the McIntosh MHA100. It was not as mind blowing as you'd think. I wan to go back and try my HE-4 and HD800 on it. The salesman was talking smack on the Oppo HA-1 not ever seeing it nor listening to it. So said I'd be happy to bring mine in whenever I can afford to buy it. I'd love to do a head-to-head.


----------



## Jimmyf1312

gotoma8 said:


> Thought I share the newly arrived stand for my HD800.  This sits on the back of the HA-1 nicely...hopefully the heat isn't too bad.




Will you pm me the link to that stand please?


----------



## gotoma8

it's in the thread.


----------



## SharpEars

hasturtheyellow said:


> In the HA-1 we are using the TI LM4562 OP-AMP for the single ended analog outputs and the TI LME724 (interchangeable with the OPA1632) OP-AMP for the differential (XLR) analog outputs.


 
  
 After many months of asking this question, we finally receive an answer. However, there is no such part number as the *TI LME724*. So, once again can we please get a definitive and verified answer to the question of:
  
 What op-amp is driving the two balanced outputs on the back of the HA-1?
  
 If this was a mistake and you meant the LME49724, which is an actual TI part, then please say so and correct your original response.
  
 I don't mean to sound overly critical, but many of us plan to drive high end power amps with the HA-1 via a balanced connection and are *very* interested in the op-amp(s) that will be used to drive them.


----------



## MattTCG

sharpears said:


> After many months of asking this question, we finally receive an answer. However, there is no such part number as the *TI LME724*. So, once again can we please get a definitive and verified answer to the question of:
> 
> What op-amp is driving the two balanced outputs on the back of the HA-1?
> 
> If this was a mistake and you meant the LME49724, which is an actual TI part, then please say so and correct your original response.


 
  
 Hey... how about exercising a little common courtesy and respectfulness. Oppo has been about as helpful as any manufacturer I've dealt with on this site period. We don't want to start dishing out rudeness to the good ones, right? 
  
 Thanks in advance for your cooperation (big smile).


----------



## HasturTheYellow

sharpears said:


> After many months of asking this question, we finally receive an answer. However, there is no such part number as the *TI LME724*. So, once again can we please get a definitive and verified answer to the question of:
> 
> What op-amp is driving the two balanced outputs on the back of the HA-1?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the response, although I would have preferred you were a little more tactful in your reply. Yes, it was a typo. I meant to type LME49724. I have since corrected my initial post.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hasturtheyellow said:


> Yes, it was a typo. I meant to type LME49724. I have since corrected my initial post.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ That's flippin' hilarious.


----------



## SharpEars

LOL, that was hilarious!! 
  
 I want to apologize to OPPO and the rest of this form for being "crude" and impatient in my original post. I am actually a nice guy in general, but after scouring countless pages of this thread looking for a correct and definitive answer to what I view to be a fairly simple, objective and relevant question, I was a bit "peaved."
  
 Extra props to HasturTheYellow/OPPO for a speedy response and resolution of my issue.


----------



## MattTCG

sharpears said:


> LOL, that was hilarious!!
> 
> I want to apologize to OPPO and the rest of this form for being "crude" and impatient in my original post. I am actually a nice guy in general, but after scouring countless pages of this thread looking for a correct and definitive answer to what I view to be a fairly simple, objective and relevant question, I was a bit "peaved."
> 
> Extra props to HasturTheYellow/OPPO for a speedy response and resolution of my issue.


 
  
 There you go. Well played.


----------



## craftyhack

FYI, here is a post with (crappy) unboxing pics of the HA-1 stand, also showing the HA-1 on the stand, with the PM-1's on their stand on the HA-1 :
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/725993/poll-would-you-buy-the-pictured-amp-stand-from-oppo-for-an-estimated-150-made-for-the-ha-1-but-would-perhaps-fit-other-amps-as-well/15#post_10792918
  
 Proper pics to be posted some time in the future...


----------



## SharpEars

So, at this point several reviewers/users have noted that connecting a power amp to the headphone jack of the HA-1 is a better way to go than connecting it to the balanced XLR outputs on the back of the unit. I suppose that this is due to the fact that the custom Class A headphone output circuit performs better than going through the LM49724 op-amp that buffers the balanced line-out XLR outputs on the back of the unit.
  
 My question is, where do you get a converter from the 4-pin XLR balanced headphone output to two 3-pin XLR balanced outputs that could feed a power amp? Also, how would this even work? You need a total of six connections for a balanced stereo power amp:
  
 Left: V+ / Gnd / V-
 Right: V+ / Gnd / V-
  
 The 4-pin XLR balanced headphone out only offers:
  
 Left: V+ / V-
 Right: V+ / V-
  
 So how would a converter cable even work (i.e., where is the Gnd connection coming from)? I've heard of 5-pin XLR which carries a ground pin and can be split into two 3-pin XLRs via a Y cable. But how in the world do you go from 4-pin XLR into two 3-pin XLR, there just aren't enough pins?
  
 And as I polish off my googling skills, lo and behold I find: http://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/4-pin-dual-3-pin-cable 
 But how the #$%^ were they able to wire this? Where did they get the Gnd connection?
  
 (Update: This cable is a no-go, because it only works in the opposite direction, see post #1423 for details.)


----------



## MattTCG

sharpears said:


> *So, at this point several reviewers/users have noted that connecting a power amp to the headphone jack of the HA-1 is a better way to go than connecting it to the balanced XLR outputs on the back of the unit. *I suppose that this is due to the fact that the custom Class A headphone output circuit performs better than going through the LM49724 op-amp that buffers the balanced line-out XLR outputs on the back of the unit.
> 
> My question is, where do you get a converter from the 4-pin XLR balanced headphone output to two 3-pin XLR balanced outputs that could feed a power amp? Also, how would this even work? You need a total of six connections for a balanced stereo power amp:
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, who says that? Secondly, please give a specific example of what you are wanting to do.


----------



## SharpEars

matttcg said:


> First of all, who says that? Secondly, please give a specific example of what you are wanting to do.


 
  
 Traditionally, one would connect the 3-pin XLR stereo outputs coming out of the back of the HA-1 to the 3-pin XLR stereo inputs of a power amplifier.
  
 Instead, I want to connect the balanced 4-pin XLR headphone output of the HA-1 to the two 3-pin balanced XLR inputs on my power amplifier (which is connected to speakers), as some reviewers have claimed to do. In order to do this, I need a conversion (Y cable) that has a 4-pin XLR input (to connect to the HA-1's front balanced headphone jack) and two 3-pin XLR outputs (to connect to my power amplifier's stereo balanced XLR inputs).
  
 Sadly after further research, the Audeze cable at: http://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/4-pin-dual-3-pin-cable works in the opposite direction (dual 3-pin XLR to single 4-pin XLR). It is completely misnamed and should have been called dual 3-pin to 4-pin cable (instead of 4-pin to dual 3-pin), since it is doing a 6-pin (total) to 4-pin conversion (i.e., dropping the ground pins of the two 3-pin XLRs). I need to go from 4-pin XLR to two 3-pin XLRs, though, so the search for an adapter/cable continues.


----------



## Scarfin

Hi, guys. I have some problems with my setup. I have my Retina MacBook Pro hooked to the HA-1 via USB cable (5 meters), the headphones are HD800s. There's something wrong with the sound on Mac OS X. First, I thought that the USB cable is the problem, but it's not. The problems are gone when I boot into Windows 8.1 via BootCamp. On Mac OS X there are "pops" and "cracks" in the sound. Are my settings wrong?
  
 I'm a total newbie when it comes to the sound formats and what not. I tried to change the sampling frequenzy on Mac OS X from 96kHz (which it was by default when I hooked the HA-1 to my Mac) to 44.1kHz but it didn't help. Why do I have to set this up manually, anyway? When on Windows, HA-1 shows that the sampling frequenzy is 44.1/16 and it works just fine. When using Audirvana, the sampling frequenzy changes by itself but the sound is still cracking and popping.
  
 Someone please help, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## SharpEars

Is anyone using a dedicated PCIe USB card to connect to their HA-1, such as the SOtM tX-USBexp Audiophile PCIe to USB Audio Card? If you are, do you hear any improvements over the built-in USB ports? Or, is this a waste because the HA-1 does enough filtering of the incoming USB stream to make the card superfluous?


----------



## MattTCG

I'm using optical and by-passing usb alltogether. I checked out that card you mention. Looks like a huge waste money imo. FWIW, I've been building custom pc's for 15 years.


----------



## SharpEars

If by optical you mean TOSLINK, that's one of the worst ways to do digital audio communication due to its bandwidth limitations, especially beyond 44.1/16 (See: http://www.theabsolutesound.com/answers/204/ for more info). If not, then what do you mean by optical?


----------



## SharpEars

This is a question for OPPO / HasturTheYellow : What is the impedance of the single-ended and balanced outputs on the back of the HA-1 unit. I am considering using a passive pre-amp for volume control in between the OPPO and a power amplifier and would like to take the HA-1's output impedance values into account.
  
 Textual diagram of intended operation:
  
 OPPO HA-1 (stereo XLR balanced outputs on the back) -> Passive pre-amp/volume control (balanced in to balanced out) -> Power amplifier (balanced in)


----------



## avraham

scarfin said:


> Hi, guys. I have some problems with my setup. I have my Retina MacBook Pro hooked to the HA-1 via USB cable (5 meters), the headphones are HD800s. There's something wrong with the sound on Mac OS X. First, I thought that the USB cable is the problem, but it's not. The problems are gone when I boot into Windows 8.1 via BootCamp. On Mac OS X there are "pops" and "cracks" in the sound. Are my settings wrong?
> 
> I'm a total newbie when it comes to the sound formats and what not. I tried to change the sampling frequenzy on Mac OS X from 96kHz (which it was by default when I hooked the HA-1 to my Mac) to 44.1kHz but it didn't help. Why do I have to set this up manually, anyway? When on Windows, HA-1 shows that the sampling frequenzy is 44.1/16 and it works just fine. When using Audirvana, the sampling frequenzy changes by itself but the sound is still cracking and popping.
> 
> Someone please help, this is driving me nuts!


 

 I have the exact same setup, Retina MacBook Pro using Audirvana to Oppo HA-1 via USB cable.  No cracking and popping.  I suspect there is a problem within the Mac.  If you are close to an Apple Store you may want them to check your MacBook.


----------



## Aikanaro

No cracking / popping either using a Windows desktop and both the Stock USB cable and a Cardas USB cable


----------



## Scarfin

I have no problems when running Windows on my MacBook Pro via BootCamp. And that's why I don't believe it's a hardware problem. I have absolutely no idea what causes the problem.


----------



## Aikanaro

do you have any way of reinstalling codecs and drivers on your mac partition and can you maybe try out other audio playback software? not really a mac user but just my two cents, hope it helps somehow


----------



## Scarfin

Shouldn't HA-1 change the sampling frequenzy automatically? I was playing Spotify Premium on Windows and Oppo's status screen showed "PCM 44.1 / 16". No popping/cracking at all.
  
 Went back to OS X, opened Spotify and the audio format was "PCM 96 / 32". I hear pops and cracks. I stopped the softare and now it shows "PCM 96 / 16". I don't think that Spotify Premium plays music at these frequenzies.
  
 But I'm a newbie so I have no idea if this affects the sound. Anyway, this is really annoying because usually everthing just works on OS X.


----------



## Scarfin

Sorry about the double post.
  

 Could someone with a MacBook Pro check their audio settings? Above is mine. Go to "_Applications -> Utilities -> Audio Midi Setup"_. What should the "_Format_" be?
  
 And below is my Audirvana setup. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## avraham

scarfin said:


> Sorry about the double post.
> 
> 
> Could someone with a MacBook Pro check their audio settings? Above is mine. Go to "_Applications -> Utilities -> Audio Midi Setup"_. What should the "_Format_" be?
> ...


 

 Under Audio Devices, Source: Default, I was set @ 44100.0Hz - No pops (noise), I reset to 96000.0Hz, still no noise.  Under Audirvana Preferences -> Audio System -> Native DSD Capability change to DSD over PCM Standard 1.0  See if that makes a difference.


----------



## JML

There are reports on various web forums of pops and cracks within audio playback from just about every aftermarket software player, and they seem to be isolated instances.  If you search, you'll find them.  They're rare events, but appear to be valid problems.  I have a MacBook Pro Retina running Mavericks, with a 2.6Ghz processor and 16G of RAM, with AIF files and Audirvana, and have no problems at all with sound quality on my HA-1 (see my earlier post).  No problems with a Meridian Explorer, either.  Your settings look OK (but on my system, Audirvana doesn't actually shut down Time Machine, a bug I've reported but which is unlikely to be fixed as Damian is focusing on Audirvana 2.0).
  
 I'd set the Midi setup for 44.1/16 and then try turning off the Audirvana optimization (to test it out), reduce the RAM to 8G, toggle the bit-perfect settings, reboot, and then if the noise persists look at what else you have connected to your computer.  That 5m/16' USB cable is a likely problem, esp. if you reused it from before and it had any sharp kinks that might have damaged the cable.  Even if it is not damaged, 10 feet is probably the longest you should run with any USB 2.0 cable, because the signal strength drops precipitously after that.  You may have interference getting into a poorly-shielded or damaged USB cable, from some nearby electrical component (another drive, printer, etc.).  
  
 Audirvana is a Mac-only player, and there is an Audirvana forum you can consult.  Remember that under Windows you're using a totally different software environment.


----------



## Scarfin

Thanks, JML. 

My Retina MacBook Pro is a Late '13 model (2.3GHz, 512Gb SSD, 16Gb RAM, NVidia 750M). Do you have the dual graphic card setup, too? I'm asking because I found this thread from Apple's forums: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4396002?start=105&tstart=0

People are having the same audio issue with Retina models with dual graphic cards. It seems to be a software issue with Intel (the integrated graphic card) drivers. If this is the cause, it's absolutely unacceptable for a machine this expensive.

Also, the length of the USB cable was my first thought but in that case, shouldn't the popping/cracking be present on Windows/BootCamp, too? The build quality of the cable is also pretty decent (golded connectors, high speed and it's brand new).


----------



## JML

My MacBook Pro is a late 2013 one, too.  All recent MacBook Pros have had dual graphics cards.  I had set my old and new MacBooks to use the dedicated graphics card (turning off the automatic graphics switching in the Energy Saver setting) because of a different issue I had with my old MacBook Pro and some software.  I'd rather have the better card running anyway, because I don't worry about the battery-powered runtime difference.  The obvious question to ask is if you turn off the graphics card switching, does it stop the pops and crackles?   
  
 The USB 2.0 spec says nothing longer than 5m/16' because of power & signal loss, unless you have a hub to boost the output.  The MacBook Pro model we're talking about has two USB 3.0 hubs/ports.  The one on the right is likely to be better-sounding as it has only the card reader on that bus.  The left side hub has the keyboard, trackpad, etc. on it.  There may also be issues with one having more available power than the other (there are reports about port differences like that).
  
 I'm using a USB 2.0 powered industrial hub in my setup, which moots the AC power issue.  (I'm trying to find a workable USB 3.0 hub, which is another issue for another forum....)


----------



## lac29

Has anyone compared this with a Violectric stack (V200/V800)?


----------



## Scarfin

JML, that would explain a lot. In the link I posted, the problem went away when using the dedicated graphics card only. On Windows via BootCamp, the dedicated card is used by default so that would explain the lack of pops and cracks. Can you try to use your integrated card to see if the problem occurs? I'll try to disable the "automatic graphic switching" later when I'll get back to home. Damn I hope it solves the problem even though the machine probably gets hotter and louder with the 750M. Apple better fix this with OS X Yosemite.


----------



## JML

Another positive review:  http://www.cnet.com/news/the-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-definitely-a-slam-dunk-for-audiophiles/#ftag=rss.audiophiliac.ftag


----------



## SpudHarris

I am sure this has been discussed before but for the life of me I can not find an answer.

Everything I play through the HA1 shows as one step above. 16bit shows as 24bit and 24bit shows as 32bit. Any ideas?? I am feeding the HA1 via USB from a ZEN Music player..

Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## rick216

How does this compare to the top of the line Burson Audio Conductor?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

sharpears said:


> This is a question for OPPO / HasturTheYellow : What is the impedance of the single-ended and balanced outputs on the back of the HA-1 unit. I am considering using a passive pre-amp for volume control in between the OPPO and a power amplifier and would like to take the HA-1's output impedance values into account.


 
  
 I don't have any specific impedance measurements, but as I recall the BDP-95 had an output impedance of 300 ohm. I would expect something similar from the HA-1.
  
 I'll try to get numbers for you tomorrow, but I will make no guarantees, as last timed I had asked for discrete numbers I was not provided any. We usually just tell customers that they should use the BDP9x/10x and HA-1 products with devices that have an input impedance between 10K and 40K, but the player will work all the way down to 1K input impedance.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

scarfin said:


> Hi, guys. I have some problems with my setup. I have my Retina MacBook Pro hooked to the HA-1 via USB cable (5 meters), the headphones are HD800s. There's something wrong with the sound on Mac OS X. First, I thought that the USB cable is the problem, but it's not. The problems are gone when I boot into Windows 8.1 via BootCamp. On Mac OS X there are "pops" and "cracks" in the sound. Are my settings wrong?


 
  
 5m may be too long, even if it works properly in Window 8.1. We do not recommend cables which are longer than 12' in length.
  
 Have you tried a shorter cable, like a 6' USB cable that came with a USB printer?


----------



## murrays

sharpears said:


> My question is, where do you get a converter from the 4-pin XLR balanced headphone output to two 3-pin XLR balanced outputs that could feed a power amp? Also, how would this even work? You need a total of six connections for a balanced stereo power amp:
> Left: V+ / Gnd / V-
> Right: V+ / Gnd / V-
> 
> ...


 
  
 The _*whole point *_of balanced signals is that they are not referenced to ground.
 Each signal is carried by a pair of + and - voltages to cancel out common mode noise.
 The earth is only required for a screen shield and should connected at the one correct end only (to avoid hum loops).
 So, you should be able to construct a minimal stereo balanced adapter with 4 wires.


----------



## Scarfin

hasturtheyellow said:


> 5m may be too long, even if it works properly in Window 8.1. We do not recommend cables which are longer than 12' in length.
> 
> Have you tried a shorter cable, like a 6' USB cable that came with a USB printer?


 
  
 This seems to be the problem, after all. I tried to change my graphics card settings from my Retina MacBook Pro but this didn't solve the popping and crackling of the sound. Unfortunately I don't have a shorter USB A-B cable atm so I can't test that.
  
 I'd rather not buy a shorter USB cable, anyway, because it would make things too complicated with my setup. My HA-1 is not close enough my MacBook and computer desk + my TV set is right next to the HA-1 (and my PlayStation 4 hooked via 1.5 meter optical cable). With a shorter USB cable, I'd have to change the whole setup and buy a longer optical cable, too.
  
 So, would an active USB hub solve this audio problem? Could it remove the popping and crackling of the sound with the 5 meter USB cable? JML, what kind of a USB hub do you have?
  
 Sorry about the off-topic conversation.


----------



## JML

Can you temporarily set up the HA-1 close to your computer, and just buy a shorter cable to test it out?  If that works, then at least you know it's the cable or the cable length.  Reading the USB spec explanation, the length limitation is due to the delay in the signals carried by the cable, and that may be the cause and not the AC power that a hub would augment.  A good inexpensive USB cable would be the Belkin Gold Series, which is only available in two sizes, 6 and 10 feet.


----------



## SpudHarris

spudharris said:


> I am sure this has been discussed before but for the life of me I can not find an answer.
> 
> Everything I play through the HA1 shows as one step above. 16bit shows as 24bit and 24bit shows as 32bit. Any ideas?? I am feeding the HA1 via USB from a ZEN Music player..
> 
> Thanks guys in advance.


 
  
 Anyone have experience of this??


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Nigel,

I haven't seen that issue. What happens with a diifferent USB source?

Mike


----------



## SpudHarris

Hi Mike, I only have the Zen as a USB source.
  
 I unplugged Zen + iUSB etc.. and checked/unchecked the ''play DSD over PCM'' and everything seems to be back to normal (for now). Strange.... I think it may be a glitch within the Logitech settings.


----------



## SharpEars

hasturtheyellow said:


> I don't have any specific impedance measurements, but as I recall the BDP-95 had an output impedance of 300 ohm. I would expect something similar from the HA-1.
> 
> I'll try to get numbers for you tomorrow, but I will make no guarantees, as last timed I had asked for discrete numbers I was not provided any. We usually just tell customers that they should use the BDP9x/10x and HA-1 products with devices that have an input impedance between 10K and 40K, but the player will work all the way down to 1K input impedance.


 
  
 The lower the output impedance, the better. If the HA-1 truly has a 300 ohm output impedance on its rear XLR balanced outputs, that would be awesome!


----------



## Scarfin

I bought a 1.8 meter USB cable and the popping and crackling seems to be gone! Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## BobJS

As a previous poster asked, I'm also interested in a comparison with the Burson Conductor.  I'm interested in going balanced and wanted to try to get some assurances (hah!) that I wouldn't be disappointed coming from the Burson.


----------



## madmalkav

I was considering to buy it in the next months, but price in Europe seems to rise from $1200 to €1500. That is a whopping $2000 , or a 66% price increase, so I will be interested in your opinion if it is still worthy or I will be better with other options.


----------



## olegausany

Why can't you order directly from Oppo USA? Will it be cheaper even after customs fees?


----------



## SpudHarris

olegausany said:


> Why can't you order directly from Oppo USA? Will it be cheaper even after customs fees?




I worked this out when the HA1 was released and I could have saved about £200 including VAT and admin fees so if you are in no rush that's the way to go. Me personally? I knew a UK supplier who had a limited stock being delivered pretty much day of release. So I bit the bullet! It was worth the extra cash and more. 

If you don't have a local supplier, you may as well buy direct and save some cash....


----------



## HasturTheYellow

scarfin said:


> I bought a 1.8 meter USB cable and the popping and crackling seems to be gone! Thanks for the help, everyone!


 
  
 Great to hear and good for your ears.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

sharpears said:


> The lower the output impedance, the better. If the HA-1 truly has a 300 ohm output impedance on its rear XLR balanced outputs, that would be awesome!


 
  
 One of the engineers told me that for the BDP-105/D and the HA-1 the stereo single-ended and XLR outputs are 100 ohm. I'll make any edits if the senior engineers have any corrections.


----------



## madmalkav

olegausany said:


> Why can't you order directly from Oppo USA? Will it be cheaper even after customs fees?


 
 I don't wanna buy it from out EU because warranty 
  
 -PS: sleepy, dunno if that was properly wrote-.


----------



## Badas

Crappy iPad photos. However the new stand.







Very classy.


----------



## rambotan

Very nice


----------



## SharpEars

hasturtheyellow said:


> One of the engineers told me that for the BDP-105/D and the HA-1 the stereo single-ended and XLR outputs are 100 ohm. I'll make any edits if the senior engineers have any corrections.


 
  
 Usually the balanced output impedance should be higher than the single-ended (sometimes by as much as a factor of three). 100 ohms sounds reasonable for single-ended, but it sounds way too low for a balanced output. If you could please ask the senior-engineers to verify, I would really appreciate it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BobJS

bobjs said:


> As a previous poster asked, I'm also interested in a comparison with the Burson Conductor.  I'm interested in going balanced and wanted to try to get some assurances (hah!) that I wouldn't be disappointed coming from the Burson.


 
  
 Quoting my own question, I've come across a review (the only one I could find) that was somewhat critical and thought it was worth sharing :
  
http://headfonics.com/2014/07/the-ha-1-headphone-dacamp-by-oppo/


----------



## HasturTheYellow

sharpears said:


> Usually the balanced output impedance should be higher than the single-ended (sometimes by as much as a factor of three). 100 ohms sounds reasonable for single-ended, but it sounds way too low for a balanced output. If you could please ask the senior-engineers to verify, I would really appreciate it. Thanks for your help!


 
  
 Confirmed that the XLR and single-ended outputs on the HA-1 are 100 ohm.


----------



## Badas

bobjs said:


> Quoting my own question, I've come across a review (the only one I could find) that was somewhat critical and thought it was worth sharing :
> 
> http://headfonics.com/2014/07/the-ha-1-headphone-dacamp-by-oppo/




Interesting review.

I would agree with some comments. I find the HA-1 extremely neutral. Not exciting. I had a Arcam drDac prior to this. It was a lot warmer. Which I like. However I think this was Oppo's design idea. Go neutral. People can colour the sound with whatever cans suit their taste. It kinda makes sense.


----------



## trsweets

Just picked this up and I really like it. Has enough power and my hd 600s sound really good and the he 500s are driving nice. Great sound!


----------



## RonO

trsweets said:


> Just picked this up and I really like it. Has enough power and my hd 600s sound really good and the he 500s are driving nice. Great sound!


 
 Got mine today also, and I have to recommend you get a balanced cable for the 600 if you're not already doing so.  It's another level getting the full power from the balanced headphone out.  Nothing too fancy with cables on my end, I'm using the re-terminated 650 cable from headroom.


----------



## trsweets

Yea, I need to do that! Just ordered balance cable for 500s and I can't wait hear if there is a difference!


----------



## Herueyes

I got the Stand 
  

  
 Everything is Great - Excellent - Top Notch - Pristine Packing
  

  
 But Wait Wait!!! - What the Hastur???? *A* *Blemish!!!!!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




  

  
  
 Words can describe the... $&*%@#!!!!
  

  
  
 You feel me Hastur??? I'm Watching YOU!!!!
  

  
 Cause you know what they say....
  
  

  
  
 NeWayz!!!!! - I'm not Hating nor am I *R*-*M*-*A*ing!!!
  
 MeThinks now is the time to order the HA-1 
  
 and there better not be any blemishes... 
  
 'Cause little by little nick by nick 
  
 Somebody is gonna RMA
  
 and buy some Schiit!!!
  
 Peace...


----------



## playdrv4me

I tried searching but couldn't find anything. I realize the HA-1 is a headphone amp, but it seems like it also makes a fantastic standalone DAC/Preamp with the little meters and the way people have raved about the internals in the BDP-105 with which it shares. So I'm left dithering between this, the BDP-105 (because even though I *rarely* listen to spinning things, it's nice to have a decent player around, and it's full component width), and the McIntosh D100 Digital Preamplifier. 
  
 So my biggest question is whether anyone has done a comparison, or at least heard both of these at one point or another to make a comparison of them as *preamps* mainly. I will not frequently use the headphone amp portion at all. Keep in mind, even a used D100 is probably 6 or 700.00 more than either the HA1 or BDP-105 at full blown retail.


----------



## Smarty-pants

playdrv4me said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find anything. I realize the HA-1 is a headphone amp, but it seems like it also makes a fantastic standalone DAC/Preamp with the little meters and the way people have raved about the internals in the BDP-105 with which it shares. So I'm left dithering between this, the BDP-105 (because even though I *rarely* listen to spinning things, it's nice to have a decent player around, and it's full component width), and the McIntosh D100 Digital Preamplifier.
> 
> So my biggest question is whether anyone has done a comparison, or at least heard both of these at one point or another to make a comparison of them as *preamps* mainly. I will not frequently use the headphone amp portion at all. Keep in mind, even a used D100 is probably 6 or 700.00 more than either the HA1 or BDP-105 at full blown retail.




If you are rarely going to use the headphone amp feature, I would highly recommend getting the BDP-105 or 105D.
There's certainly nothing wrong with the HA-1. It kicks ass as a pre-amp / DAC, but that is in addition to it's awesome headphone amp.
Since you want things like an optical drive, traditional cabinet width measurements, great DAC and pre-amp features, the 105 is what you are describing.

If you want the ultimate setup though, you could combine the purchase of the HA-1 AND a BDP-103D and that would be a sweet combo.
I don't really have any experience with the D100, but being McIntosh I am sure it is very capable too.
You just need to look at the overall features of what you are going to use most, and wage that against the gear and how much you are willing to spend.

Lastly, I think you want to know if the HA-1 sounds as good or better than the 105 as a pre-amp / DAC, and the answer to that is yes.
I think the HA-1 even has the potential to sound slightly better, but that depends on your other gear like amps and speakers.
It won't ever be a night and day difference though, even if your relevant gear is reference quality, the difference will be small.


----------



## playdrv4me

smarty-pants said:


> If you are rarely going to use the headphone amp feature, I would highly recommend getting the BDP-105 or 105D.
> There's certainly nothing wrong with the HA-1. It kicks ass as a pre-amp / DAC, but that is in addition to it's awesome headphone amp.
> Since you want things like an optical drive, traditional cabinet width measurements, great DAC and pre-amp features, the 105 is what you are describing.
> 
> ...




Thanks, this is exactly the kind of feedback I'm looking for. 

I posted in the D100 thread as well. I think even though head-fi is geared toward headphone listening, it's one of the best if not THE best place on the web to learn about and get opinions on DACs. 

It's funny what you say about reference gear, too. I have a really nice C2300 preamp , MC601 monoblocks and 802 Diamond speakers downstream, and while I'm figuring out what I am going to do about a DAC, I am using a Radio Shack DAC of all things just to get audio out of my Apple TV. This is the tiny plastic box that is about 40 bucks and is nothing more than an optical and coax ins, and an RCA output. It apparently has a single dac (which is supposed to be inferior) and a Cirrus Logic one at that, and yet I am stunned at how good the quality it is out of that thing. It really does make you step back and consider the virtues of really high end DACs for a moment. But since this DAC will also be a preamp (I have no other analog sources so the C2300 as nice as it is, is really way overkill), it has to be of fairly good quality to be a standalone device, and for whenever the day comes that I make the leap to hi res music.

I'm not too hung up on the component width thing, though. It probably is a good idea for me to have a nice disc player, though I could just come out of the digital port on my Pioneer DV-L90 Laserdisc/DVD/CD player and into either of these machines and then the Pioneer would be nothing more than a transport anyway.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> If you want the ultimate setup though, you could combine the purchase of the HA-1 AND a BDP-103D and that would be a sweet combo.


 
  
 I would not recommend the Oppo BDP103D and Oppo HA-1 combo.
  
 That is what I'm using (actually two). The Oppo BDP-103D is geared towards movie watching. For that it is great.
  
 However the Oppo BDP-105 is a better solution. You can use the balanced out connection.
  
 I also have great power amps / speakers downstream and altho the Oppo HA-1 is a fun easy to use pre-amp I find it sterile sounding. I much prefered my Arcam irDac. That had a far nicer warmer sound.


----------



## playdrv4me

badas said:


> I would not recommend the Oppo BDP103D and Oppo HA-1 combo.
> 
> That is what I'm using (actually two). The Oppo BDP-103D is geared towards movie watching. For that it is great.
> 
> ...




That's a really nice setup.


----------



## Badas

playdrv4me said:


> That's a really nice setup.


 

 Thanks. I have the Woo WA22 in black to add soon.


----------



## rambotan

badas said:


> I would not recommend the Oppo BDP103D and Oppo HA-1 combo.
> 
> That is what I'm using (actually two). The Oppo BDP-103D is geared towards movie watching. For that it is great.
> 
> ...


 
 Badas, am wondering how you keep your setup so visually free of cables? Looks great but must be a lot of thought and effort (and usually money) to make everything look so clutter-free


----------



## playdrv4me

His beautiful stand and the surface finish of the HA-1 is making me want one of those even more. In that pic it's a lot easier to get an idea of the size of it, too. It's bigger than I thought (which is a good thing).


----------



## Badas

rambotan said:


> Badas, am wondering how you keep your setup so visually free of cables? Looks great but must be a lot of thought and effort (and usually money) to make everything look so clutter-free


 

 Just a lot of careful planing. Lots of cable ties and holders to keep things in place.
  
 Older photo.
  
 See I keep power cables away from Audio cables. HDMI doesn't matter, can go anywhere. Then I slide back into place.


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > If you want the ultimate setup though, you could combine the purchase of the HA-1 AND a BDP-103D and that would be a sweet combo.
> ...




Yes the 103 is geared more for home theater use, but is also a top notch transport if that is the only thing you use it for.
However at the same time, if you are not going to use the SACD/DVDA, Blu-ray, and other features of the 103 or 105,
then it may not be worth paying so much for if the ONLY thing you want to do is use it as a digital CD transport.
Using a BDP-105 with an HA-1 is nice too, but not necessary. By using the balanced analog output from the player, you are basically eliminating the DAC in the HA-1.
It is better to just use SPDIF output (or hdmi through a de-embedder), then into the HA-1.
What you describe as "sterile sounding", others would describe as neutral or transparent. Anything else is just manipulating the sound away from what the original source material contains.

I still say his best bet is to just get a BDP-105 which seems to be the perfect solution based on his needs.


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> rambotan said:
> 
> 
> > Badas, am wondering how you keep your setup so visually free of cables? Looks great but must be a lot of thought and effort (and usually money) to make everything look so clutter-free
> ...




Haha, I do have to give you props for making it look so clean on the front end.
You just need to add a couple pieces of wood to the back side so when you slide it against the wall it hides the cables from the side view.


----------



## Currawong

sharpears said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any specific impedance measurements, but as I recall the BDP-95 had an output impedance of 300 ohm. I would expect something similar from the HA-1.
> ...


 
  
 This only matters for headphones. It doesn't matter for connections between components as far as I know.


----------



## playdrv4me

It sounds like it's almost impossible to overlook everything the BDP-105 does, including SACD playback and even HDMI inputs (!). For those living in the digital world, it really is a seemingly all in one device. I just hate that the volume control is buttons, that is so incredibly cheap feeling when you're using the device itself and using it as a preamp. The HA-1 has that nice motorized volume knob. 
  
 But it appears that the 105 is the place to start, then to add the HA-1 at some later time if the 105 just isn't enough. There are also more 105s on the used marker than HA-1s right now, as the HA-1 is full retail at the moment and I can't find any pre-owned ones. I just wish I could get at least one comparison of the HA-1/105 and the D100. I suspect the difference is not great, regardless, and the D100 is far more limited in its capabilities. 
  
 Another option was the Logitech Transporter, but I don't know if it will need software on a PC to be used as a standalone DAC, as I've heard that support for the software side of it is very iffy at best, and the DAC quality probably isn't up to par with these modern alternatives anymore.


----------



## rambotan

badas said:


> Just a lot of careful planing. Lots of cable ties and holders to keep things in place.
> 
> Older photo.
> 
> See I keep power cables away from Audio cables. HDMI doesn't matter, can go anywhere. Then I slide back into place.


 
 Very nicely done trying to organize so many cables!


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> Yes the 103 is geared more for home theater use, but is also a top notch transport if that is the only thing you use it for.
> However at the same time, if you are not going to use the SACD/DVDA, Blu-ray, and other features of the 103 or 105,
> then it may not be worth paying so much for if the ONLY thing you want to do is use it as a digital CD transport.
> Using a BDP-105 with an HA-1 is nice too, but not necessary. By using the balanced analog output from the player, you are basically eliminating the DAC in the HA-1.
> ...


 
  
 I would agree with that. I have gone into the BDP103D's audio menu. Directed everything into two channel and used the unbalanced out into the HA-1. It sounds real nice. Even 5.1 encoded SACD and DVD Audio sounds great.


playdrv4me said:


> It sounds like it's almost impossible to overlook everything the BDP-105 does, including SACD playback and even HDMI inputs (!). For those living in the digital world, it really is a seemingly all in one device. I just hate that the volume control is buttons, that is so incredibly cheap feeling when you're using the device itself and using it as a preamp. The HA-1 has that nice motorized volume knob.
> 
> But it appears that the 105 is the place to start, then to add the HA-1 at some later time if the 105 just isn't enough. There are also more 105s on the used marker than HA-1s right now, as the HA-1 is full retail at the moment and I can't find any pre-owned ones. I just wish I could get at least one comparison of the HA-1/105 and the D100. I suspect the difference is not great, regardless, and the D100 is far more limited in its capabilities.
> 
> Another option was the Logitech Transporter, but I don't know if it will need software on a PC to be used as a standalone DAC, as I've heard that support for the software side of it is very iffy at best, and the DAC quality probably isn't up to par with these modern alternatives anymore.


 
  
 I had my first play with the BDP-105 the other day. It is a real nice machine. A bit classier than the BDP-103. Nice flush buttons etc. I can see what you get for the extra $$.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> Haha, I do have to give you props for making it look so clean on the front end.
> You just need to add a couple pieces of wood to the back side so when you slide it against the wall it hides the cables from the side view.


 
  
 I like seeing the cables from the side. If I show some one they just about faint.


----------



## zilch0md

badas said:


> .snip.
> 
> I also have great power amps / speakers downstream and altho the Oppo HA-1 is a fun easy to use pre-amp I find it sterile sounding. I much prefered my Arcam irDac. That had a far nicer warmer sound.
> 
> .snip.




We must have similar tastes. When using the LCD-2 rev.1, which has plenty of color on its own, I like the HA-1's very neutral ESS9018 DAC, but with neutral to bright headphones like the HD800, I prefer a warmer DAC feeding the HA-1 amp. Lately, I'm using the FiiO X5 as follows:

FiiO X5 Line Out > HA-1 amp > HD800 or PM-1 with PM-2 pads (using the X5's warm and detailed PCM1792A DAC)

FiiO X5 Coaxial Out > HA-1 > LCD-2 rev.1 or PM-1 with PM-1 velour pads (using the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC)

Mike


----------



## Badas

zilch0md said:


> We must have similar tastes. When using the LCD-2 rev.1, which has plenty of color on its own, I like the HA-1's very neutral ESS9018 DAC, but with neutral to bright headphones like the HD800, I prefer a warmer DAC feeding the HA-1 amp. Lately, I'm using the FiiO X5 as follows:
> 
> FiiO X5 Line Out > HA-1 amp > HD800 or PM-1 with PM-2 pads (using the X5's warm and detailed PCM1792A DAC)
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know much about the FiiO line. Is there a charging dock for them? Can you control by remote? I understand they have EQ. That is something I would like to play with. Has anyone tried and is it any good?


----------



## zilch0md

badas said:


> I don't know much about the FiiO line. Is there a charging dock for them? Can you control by remote? I understand they have EQ. That is something I would like to play with. Has anyone tried and is it any good?




There is no available charging dock for the FiiO X5. It accepts 5VDC USB power, but I use it piggy-backed to an external 5VDC Li-Ion pack, handheld, with up to two 64GB microSD cards mounted simultaneously.

There is no remote control. I use it handheld with either an analog interconnect from its Line Out or a 75-Ohm S/PDIF cable from its Coaxial Out (one or the other, into the HA-1.)



Spoiler: A previously posted photo







I personally don't care for EQ because I've never found one (software or hardware) that could play pure tones (40 Hz, 100 Hz, whatever..) without causing distortion when even a little bit of gain or attenuation is applied to a nearby frequency. 

Mike


----------



## Badas

zilch0md said:


> There is no available charging dock for the FiiO X5. It accepts 5VDC USB power, but I use it piggy-backed to an external 5VDC Li-Ion pack, handheld, with up to two 64GB microSD cards mounted simultaneously.
> 
> There is no remote control. I use it handheld with either an analog interconnect from its Line Out or a 75-Ohm S/PDIF cable from its Coaxial Out (one or the other, into the HA-1.)
> 
> ...




No Dock or remote. That's me out. When I listen to music I have one wire going to the cans. That's it.

I use the Arcam DrDock which takes the direct digital source from the iPod (160G classic) and sends it via coax. Then I have full dock and remote control. Oppo does the DAC.

I know what you mean about EQ. I tried a small Bass bump but it distorted.

Anyone know of a small EQ device with the manual sliders that you could put all your sources in (coax, optical and unbalanced RCA)? Then send to Oppo HA1. A proper piece of hardware instead of software driven EQ.


----------



## SharpEars

Is there a planned firmware update for the HA-1 that will fix the remote controlled volume overshoot problem:
  
 When making large volume adjustments using the remote, the volume knob keeps spinning for about a second after a volume button on the remote is released causing it to overshoot the desired volume level by a significant amount. It is almost as if the knob has inertia and needs about a second to slow down and stop. This requires several fine 0.5 db volume adjustments to be made via the remote in the opposite direction to compensate for the volume knob "overshoot" and dial in the desired volume level. 
  
 Or, is this a hardware issue that cannot be fixed, because it is quite annoying and even a cheap $150 receiver with motorized volume control can stop its volume knob almost instantly after you let go of a volume button on its remote.


----------



## dizzyraider

sharpears said:


> Is there a planned firmware update for the HA-1 that will fix the remote controlled volume overshoot problem:
> 
> When making large volume adjustments using the remote, the volume knob keeps spinning for about a second after a volume button on the remote is released causing it to overshoot the desired volume level by a significant amount. It is almost as if the knob has inertia and needs about a second to slow down and stop. This requires several fine 0.5 db volume adjustments to be made via the remote in the opposite direction to compensate for the volume knob "overshoot" and dial in the desired volume level.
> 
> Or, is this a hardware issue that cannot be fixed, because it is quite annoying and even a cheap $150 receiver with motorized volume control can stop its volume knob almost instantly after you let go of a volume button on its remote.


 

 Or don't continuously hold on to the volume button. With volume changes, some will react faster and some will be slower. In this case, the remote repeats the signal faster than the reaction rate. I usually do not continuously hold the volume up button with ANY of my equipments because it is pretty normal for some to have a faster remote repeat rate.


----------



## craftyhack

sharpears said:


> Is there a planned firmware update for the HA-1 that will fix the remote controlled volume overshoot problem:
> 
> When making large volume adjustments using the remote, the volume knob keeps spinning for about a second after a volume button on the remote is released causing it to overshoot the desired volume level by a significant amount. It is almost as if the knob has inertia and needs about a second to slow down and stop. This requires several fine 0.5 db volume adjustments to be made via the remote in the opposite direction to compensate for the volume knob "overshoot" and dial in the desired volume level.
> 
> Or, is this a hardware issue that cannot be fixed, because it is quite annoying and even a cheap $150 receiver with motorized volume control can stop its volume knob almost instantly after you let go of a volume button on its remote.


 
 Agree with dizzy above, if the issue are talking about is overshoot based on holding the volume up/down on the remote for more than a second or so, I would expect the behavior you are seeing, at least based on my own experiences.  Overshoot is common on many remotely controlled devices I have as well, motorized knob controls or not, *especially* with gear that accelerates* *the speed at which it changes the setting being adjusted the longer you hold the button down, and I will have to confirm when I get home, but I think that the HA-1 does have this acceleration feature.
  
 If that behavior is not what you are talking about, then there is also an issue when you are making micro adjustments with the remote where when adjusting in .5db steps one button press at a time... the distance that the motorized knob travels is variable and may not be consistent with the same knob position change if you were to use the knob to make the same adjustment.  This is a known issue, root cause posted by Haster(Oppo rep) here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/930#post_10693461.  I went overboard confirming this phenomenon (read the posts above the one I linked if you are curious, like this one:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/900#post_10691912), but I didn't do this because the behavior was causing me issues (like not being able to micro adjust reliably); rather I found it interesting that something I expected to have consistent behavior was NOT consistent... and I wanted to quantify the effect to see if it was predictable and therefore consistent in a more complicated way .  While for one step the knob may rotate 15 degrees where the next it would only move 3 degrees, it was still a .5db step each time, though, so at least in my case I haven't had issues with volume modifications being "out of control", overshooting, etc.  If an adjustment >.5db is happening for you after one press of the button, then there may be an issue with your HA-1 or the remote...


----------



## x RELIC x

It's been covered earlier in this thread. The volume knob and corresponding remote control of the volume are digital _approximations_ of the analogue volume output. There is only 1bit of data allocated to interperate the volume increments so precision is not likely to improve with FW. 

Posted earlier from HasturTheYellow:

_"The algorithm used to convert the absolute analog signal to its digital representation on the front panel is done with only 1-bit of information. It is an approximation, not an absolute, which is why you will see the front panel show some amount of inconsistency in how it performs. This is something we are looking into, but with such a small sample it may not be something that we can enhance through future firmware releases."_


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> It's been covered earlier in this thread. The volume knob and corresponding remote control of the volume are digital _approximations_ of the analogue volume output. There is only 1bit of data allocated to display the volume increments so precision is not likely to improve with FW.
> 
> Posted arlier from HasturTheYellow:
> 
> _"The algorithm used to convert the absolute analog signal to its digital representation on the front panel is done with only 1-bit of information. It is an approximation, not an absolute, which is why you will see the front panel show some amount of inconsistency in how it performs. This is something we are looking into, but with such a small sample it may not be something that we can enhance through future firmware releases."_


 

 Yeah. When I saw that explanation and understood what was going on I just learned to not look at the numbers. I just watch the little mark on the volume go up or down to the desired spot and that works well for me. The motorized volume works very well with the remote. I find it very responsive for small tweaks (just ignore those numbers on screen).


----------



## SharpEars

There seems to be a bit of confusion regarding my previous post on the volume control issue I am having, so let me describe the issue in more detail.
  
 First of all, this issue has nothing to do with the correlation of the displayed dB level as a function of the amount of turn of the volume knob. That is a known issue addressed and resolved in a previous post and attributed to the 1-bit of data being fed back to the digital monitoring of the analog volume control. Before continuing with the issue at hand, let me briefly review how my HA-1 reacts to remote volume change commands.
  
 The HA-1 appears to have two discrete volume control functions via the remote:
  
 1) If you briefly press a volume +/- button, a microadjustment occurs of 0.5 dB in the direction of your press (sometimes the knob will rotate a little bit less, sometimes a little bit more and that aspect is not at issue here).
 2) If you hold a volume button for half a second or longer, a larger adjustment occurs and the volume increases/decreases as long as you keep holding the volume button.
  
 In the second case above, the volume knob does not accelerate as you continue holding, except for the brief initial start-up acceleration necessary to get it spinning which happens in less than a quarter of a second's time. However, when you let go of a volume control button on the remote after a non-microadjustment (i.e., an adjustment of more than 0.5 dB), the knob keeps on spinning, as if the unit (or knob) is slow to react to the remote's command to stop for about a half-second to a solid second after you have let go of the volume button you pressed. This causes the volume setting to go approximately 2 dB over/under the level you intended forcing you to press the opposite volume adjustment button three to five times (i.e., three to five microadjustments) to compensate for the undesired overshoot in volume change. This only happens when you hold a volume button for half a second or longer, so basically every time you want to make an adjustment of more than 0.5 dB (i.e., practically every time you want to change the volume). I don't know if my specific unit has this problem or all units do, so let me give you a specific example you can try with your HA-1 unit:
  
 1) First, physically set the volume knob to the 3 o'clock position by hand (don't bother looking at the numbers on the display, they're irrelevant for this exercise).
 2) Then, increase the volume to the 4 o'clock position of the knob via the remote. To do this, hold the + volume button for about half a second or so on the remote, until the volume knob spins to the 4 o'clock position.
 4) As soon as the volume knob nears the 4 o'clock position, let go of the + button on the remote.
 5) On my unit, the knob continues spinning and stops just short of the 5 o'clock position, causing in this (rather extreme) case double the increase in volume that I had intended (i.e., approximately a 6-8 dB increase instead of a 3-4 dB increase).
 6) Press the - volume button in short bursts 3-5 times to get it back to the intended 4 o'clock position via (0.5 dB) microadjustments in the opposite direction.
  
 Now, does this not seem like a lot of work to get a slight increase in volume (i.e., say about 4 dB, give or take)? By the way, none of this has anything to do with the (accuracy of the) dB numbers displayed on the display of the unit, since as mentioned several times already, the dB display issue is a known issue and is not the point of this post. This is a purely functional issue having to do with the motorized volume knob's response to commands best summarized as:
  
 The volume knob does not respond to a volume button being released in a timely and reasonable manner.
  
 A little bit of delay in response (i.e., knob drift/overshoot) is normal for a motorized volume control. What is happening is an extreme amount of drift, much more than I have seen on any motorized volume control before.
  
 Perhaps my unit is defective. Therefore, I would really appreciate it if others with an HA-1 try the steps above and report on your particular results.
  
 Thank you for reading my long winded post if you got this far!


----------



## sbgunn

@sharpears - happens to me to the way you describe. I have learned to live with it. As a matter of fact I already had to warranty replace one unit and my second one does the same. I think this is due to the 1 bit of information thing cited earlier in the thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Quote:






sharpears said:


> There seems to be a bit of confusion regarding my previous post on the volume control issue I am having, so let me describe the issue in more detail.
> 
> First of all, this issue has nothing to do with the correlation of the displayed dB level as a function of the amount of turn of the volume knob. That is a known issue addressed and resolved in a previous post and attributed to the 1-bit of data being fed back to the digital monitoring of the analog volume control. Before continuing with the issue at hand, let me briefly review how my HA-1 reacts to remote volume change commands.
> 
> ...






My guess is that they aren't using a high torque servo for the hardware mechanism hence there will be some drift when the electronics-servo-volume knob stops receiving a signal. Mine behaves in same manner as you described and I don't mind it at all.


----------



## SharpEars

sbgunn said:


> @sharpears - happens to me to the way you describe. I have learned to live with it. As a matter of fact I already had to warranty replace one unit and my second one does the same. I think this is due to the 1 bit of information thing cited earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Glad to hear I am not the only one and 1-bit is exactly the amount of info needed to tell something to start and stop, but I have a feeling the 1-bit is for information flow from the volume control to the digital part of the circuit so that it can adjust the on-monitor display accordingly. I don't see how it has anything to do with telling a motor to stop or start when a remote button is pressed - a trivial implementation found in all equipment with a motorized volume control.


----------



## Badas

Mine behaves in a similar matter as well.
  
 To be honest it could have been better but it doesn't bother me. I was just so glad it had a remote. Not many options with that.
  
 It would have been better if they had done what most AVR's do. My Denon and Marantz come to mind.
  
 1. Not have a mark on the volume dial.
 2. Volume dial spins freely round and round.
 3. When using the remote there is no physical movement. It just has a digital readout of the level.
 4. When spinning by hand it goes up or down as a digital representation.
 I just turn on my music. Get the level ruffly correct manually. Sit down and do minor tweaks to volume and enjoy.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

What you are describing is a digital, not analog, audio control mechanism. That is not what we wanted for the HA-1. We wanted a truly analog device from beginning to end, which means using a high precision, motorized analog potentiometer for volume control
  
 A potentiometer will have some amount of lag associated to it as you need to take the digital volume controls from the remote control or the HA-1 application for Android/iOS devices, convert this to analog, then move the motor. This is also why the volume control and the readout on the front panel are also not 1:1 as the HA-1 needs to convert the analog volume information to a data plot for display on the VFD.
  
 Digital volume controls, which pretty much all AVRs use, do not have this lag since it is digital in; digital out. These volume controls also have no beginning or end, which is why you can rotate the volume knobs indefinitely.


----------



## x RELIC x

hasturtheyellow said:


> What you are describing is a digital, not analog, audio control mechanism. That is not what we wanted for the HA-1. We wanted a truly analog device from beginning to end, which means using a high precision, motorized analog potentiometer for volume control
> 
> A potentiometer will have some amount of lag associated to it as you need to take the digital volume controls from the remote control or the HA-1 application for Android/iOS devices, convert this to analog, then move the motor. This is also why the volume control and the readout on the front panel are also not 1:1 as the HA-1 needs to convert the analog volume information to a data plot for display on the VFD.
> 
> Digital volume controls, which pretty much all AVRs use, do not have this lag since it is digital in; digital out. These volume controls also have no beginning or end, which is why you can rotate the volume knobs indefinitely.




This I understand, but what would explain the overshoot when the volume button is released on the remote, as in the volume continues to increase after the button is released. It doesn't bother me, and I'm happy to live with. Just curious if it's the servo controlling the potentiometer or simply input lag from the signal? Thanks.

Edit: Never mind. Once again, I failed to read the post as you already answered the question. D'oh!


----------



## Badas

Yeah. I thought that might be the case. Analog rather than digital.

Like I said to be honest it doesn't bother me and I think Oppo made the right choice. Quality first, powerful amp, pack in some cool features like volume control (not many have), awesome display etc.

Now I know how it works I kinda got a so what attitude. I just look at the white marker and listen to the volume than what the display reads or does.

On another note. I think the Oppo goes through a change as it breaks in. I swear mine is sounding so much warmer. Through the headphones and as a pre-amp to speakers. The bass and midrange seems bang on now when I thought it was weak at first. Could this be the case or a case of placebo?

I have even tried other Dacs and now the Oppo sounds lively. If others don't like the neutral sterile sound when first installed. Wait. I swear it changes.


----------



## SharpEars

hasturtheyellow said:


> What you are describing is a digital, not analog, audio control mechanism. That is not what we wanted for the HA-1. We wanted a truly analog device from beginning to end, which means using a high precision, motorized analog potentiometer for volume control
> 
> A potentiometer will have some amount of lag associated to it as you need to take the digital volume controls from the remote control or the HA-1 application for Android/iOS devices, convert this to analog, then move the motor. This is also why the volume control and the readout on the front panel are also not 1:1 as the HA-1 needs to convert the analog volume information to a data plot for display on the VFD.
> 
> Digital volume controls, which pretty much all AVRs use, do not have this lag since it is digital in; digital out. These volume controls also have no beginning or end, which is why you can rotate the volume knobs indefinitely.


 
  
 For the rest of my response, let's remove the possibility of a digital volume control out of the equation. For better or worse, the HA-1 has an analog volume control that is rotated by a servo motor and that is the topic of my discussion.
  
 Given the information in your quoted response, I still do not understand why there is such a long latency between when the following two points:
  
 1) The remote receiver on the HA-1 stops processing a volume +/- signal from the remote
 2) The square wave signal that is being fed to the servo motor controlling the potentiometer responsible for volume control stabilizes to a fixed pulse width (causing the servo motor to stop).
  
 I ask this especially in light of the fact that the servo motor seems to react almost instantaneously to remote instructions to increase/decrease volume - instructions which should follow the same signal path within the unit.
  
 The transitions and propagation delays of these signals take (perhaps hundreds of) nanoseconds (but, let's say it is even microseconds due to processing overhead in some micro-controller or CPU). None of this accounts for the extremely large amount of latency we are witnessing. I would like to know the facts of why this is, given that the digital silicon in the unit works at MHz if not GHz frequencies, so the delays are not a function of the hardware per se.
  
 Given my personal experience with such circuits (from using servo motors for robotics applications) the slowest part in the equation is the servo motor that controls the volume potentiometer. However, it is clear from observation of actual behavior that this motor reacts very fast, since it starts spinning the potentiometer very rapidly and once it actually begins to slow it down to a stop, it stops almost instantaneously. That is a function of any good servo motor (i.e., to start when it is signaled to start and to stop when it is signaled to stop).
  
 Therefore at a low level, the problem seems to be based on the fact that the pulse width sent to the servo motor keeps on increasing or decreasing long after it should have stabilized. This implies that the instructions that cause the pulse width to keep increasing/decreasing are continuing to be fed to the circuit that controls the servo motor long after the remote volume button is released.
  
 Since we have many electrical engineers on this forum including myself, I would be very grateful if you could get a response from one of the (senior) engineers familiar with the HA-1's internals as to why the unit is so slow to respond to a "volume control stop" signal from the remote. Given the remarkable design and excellent performance of the rest of the unit, I am certain that there is a logical explanation for the behavior. It is just not obvious and I would like to hear it from the proverbial "horse's mouth" rather than continue speculating.


----------



## SharpEars

badas said:


> Yeah. I thought that might be the case. Analog rather than digital.
> 
> Like I said to be honest it doesn't bother me and I think Oppo made the right choice. Quality first, powerful amp, pack in some cool features like volume control (not many have), awesome display etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What you have witnessed has less to do with unit burn in and more to do with your acclimation to its characteristic sound signature. I can assure you that had you measured the frequency response of the unit when it was brand new and its current response there would be little if any change. What has happened and I noticed it as well is that our brains have gotten used to the higher amount of perceived treble energy that is characteristic of ESS Sabre DACs. If I was a guessing man, I would speculate that this has to do with overshoot (and perhaps subsequent ringing) which can be seen on an oscilloscope plot of the output signal created when a square wave is fed digitally into the unit.
  
 Unfortunately, until we get to see some objective third party measurements/reviews of the electrical characteristics of the unit's output as a function of its input this is all speculation. I am hopeful that a quality magazine such as Stereophile gets to review the unit in the near future and presents substantive electrical measurements by no less than John Atkinson. So far, all I've seen are reviews of the HA-1 written by hacks with a blog, not withstanding the several decent reviews that for the most part seemed to favor subjective listening impressions followed by emotional descriptions to any objective measurements of characteristics significant to the (audible) performance of the unit presented as graphs. I would expect these sorts of subjective impressions as posts in response to this thread, not as (the sole content of) quality reviews made by professional audio equipment reviewers. That is, if a "quality" review cannot show measurements that back subjective impressions than it is a work of (convincing) well written fiction.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Spoiler: Condensed Response Inquiry






sharpears said:


> For the rest of my response, let's remove the possibility of a digital volume control out of the equation. For better or worse, the HA-1 has an analog volume control that is rotated by a servo motor and that is the topic of my discussion.
> 
> Given the information in your quoted response, I still do not understand why there is such a long latency between when the following two points:
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 The HA-1 uses a pure analog audio path after its DAC and the volume is adjusted by rotating a potentiometer either by hand or through the motor mechanism (IR, Bluetooth).
  
 The numeric volume display is created by taking samples of a voltage divided by the potentiometer and is described in the manual in great depth Page 15
  


Spoiler: Extract of Volume Redout Text From HA-1 Manual



“The HA-1 implements its volume control with a pure analog signal path. The numeric dB value displayed on the screen is based on the measurement of the Volume Knob position. It indicates the approximate gain or attenuation level of the Pre-amplifier Output relative to the input signal. It is normal for the display value to vary a few dB when the Volume Knob moves in the very low range due to the logarithmic nature of the volume control curve.”


  
 When a user tries to hold down the remote control button to reach a certain numeric dB value as indicated on the front panel of the HA-1, the following delays are involved:
  

The time it takes to measure the potentiometer position and averaging multiple measurements to get a reliable reading.
The human reaction time from seeing the desired dB number to releasing the remote control button.
The “de-bouncing” time for processing the “button up” event, so the HA-1 knows that the button is indeed released and it is not a signal interference or a button contact glitch.
  
 Keep in mind when all these happens, the knob is still rotating. As a result, if you see a desired number and release the button, it will be overshot by 2dB.
  
 This is markedly different from a device that uses a purely digital volume control. A digital volume control on a receiver, for example, may look something like this:
  

The remote button is pressed down.
The controller adjusts the volume number display according to the remote command. The volume knob does not rotate in this case.
Once the remote button is released, the controller programs the DSP (digital signal processor) to the desired volume level, usually with a “soft ramp” to avoid sudden volume change.
  
 As the loop for rapid volume adjustment is purely between displaying a number and releasing the button, the total delay is shorter. This is a benefit of digital volume adjustment. It is also much simpler in software and cheaper in hardware implementation, but the quality of sound is can be affected depending on the digital components and algorithm used by the digital volume device.
  
 The purpose of the HA-1 is audio quality beyond all else. So we decided to go analog, not digital, for our volume controls.
  
 The “press and hold” function or the HA-1's remote or the Bluetooth remote application is meant to be a convenience feature for rotating the volume knob rapidly. It is not designed to reach a certain dB number in a single shot. It is always best to use the knob by hand, or use the volume buttons repeatedly as single clicks, if you want precise adjustments of the volume.
  
 As for adjusting the behavior of the remote volume experience, this can be looked into, but likely not something that we pursue as we would need to significantly slow down the motor mechanism which will really defeat the purpose of having the "press and hold" functionality in the remote.


----------



## SharpEars

hasturtheyellow said:


> Spoiler: Condensed Response Inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hastur, thank you as always for the wonderful detailed reply. Just to be specific, the item I am having an issue seems to be reduced to item #3 and the possible speed of the potentiometer:
  


> 3. The “de-bouncing” time for processing the “button up” event, so the HA-1 knows that the button is indeed released and it is not a signal interference or a button contact glitch.


 
  
 Item numbers 1 and 2 can be ignored, since I am only considering the time from the point the button is actually released (i.e., the button is already down and the reaction time to release is not at issue, since the issue is the latency from the point of actual button release until the time the potentiometer stops spinning).
  
 So, this gets narrowed down to two possible requests for improvement via firmware if possible, either (or both) of which would help mitigate the issue:
  
 1. Decrease the de-bounce time for the button up event to something reasonable (i.e., 50-100 milliseconds is very generous for a remote control button). In fact you can be more liberal with a button up event (i.e., stop spinning) than with a button down event (i.e., start spinning, possibly against the user's intention).
 2. Reduce the angular momentum of spin of the servo motor driving the volume control. It is currently very fast and most volume adjustments do not need the speed, since they are around a central "commonly acceptable" volume level. Speaking from personal experience, the three o'clock setting is my comfort zone and I make volume adjustments right around that neighborhood.
  
 Just my two cents worth in terms of user feedback. Perhaps others can chime in as well if they find the behavior annoying...


----------



## MattTCG

sharpears said:


> Hastur, thank you as always for the wonderful detailed reply. Just to be specific, the item I am having an issue seems to be reduced to item #3 and the possible speed of the potentiometer:
> 
> 
> Item numbers 1 and 2 can be ignored, since I am only considering the time from the point the button is actually released (i.e., the button is already down and the reaction time to release is not at issue, since the issue is the latency from the point of actual button release until the time the potentiometer stops spinning).
> ...


 
  
 Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't ever want to demean anyone's point of view or opinion. It's yours and you're certainly entitled to it. The answer has been given regarding this matter. Your position is duly noted. Can we please move on now?


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree. I find it a non-issue. I'm just glad it has a remote.


----------



## rambotan

Non-issue for me.


----------



## Badas

Is this a bad idea or okay?
  

  
 I was thinking of throwing my Ordered WA22 on top of the Oppo. Just wondering about heat from the tubes pushing hot air down that Oppo heat grate.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Is this a bad idea or okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Terrible idea. Tubes on top of Class A. Something's going to melt.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Terrible idea. Tubes on top of Class A. Something's going to melt.


 

 I thought so. I will throw that idea out.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Agreed... very bad idea.
You want to give as much space as possible above the HA-1.
Keeping that vent wide open with cooler air above it is imperative, or else more than likely, eventually it will fail.

For example I have an amp in my theater room that gets quite hot.
I have about 10 inches of space above the amp and then there is a shelf with another component on it.
After the amp is on for a significant amount of time, and even with the component above not even turned on,
the bottom of that shelf above is significantly warm.
So it doesn't take much to trap heat above an amp that has the potential to get hot.


----------



## SharpEars

badas said:


> Is this a bad idea or okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of throwing my Ordered WA22 on top of the Oppo. Just wondering about heat from the tubes pushing hot air down that Oppo heat grate.


 
  
 It's only a bad idea if there is no active air flow. Put a fan behind the arrangement blowing forward between the units and it's not a bad idea (looks be damned!).


----------



## SharpEars

I don't understand why several reviewers have found the USB input on the HA-1 lacking compared to its S/PDIF input. The HA-1 has asynchronous USB, so regardless of how jittery the incoming USB signal is, the HA-1 will reclock it to its internal clock. What is the perceived benefit of S/PDIF then, given that the S/PDIF carries along its own jitter from an external clock?
  
 Perhaps HasturTheYellow can chime in on Oppo's official position to the following question:
  
 What is the best way to send data to the HA-1, is it:
  

Via Asynchronous USB, because the HA-1 has a high precision clock that will enable it to reclock a noisy/jittery USB signal and feed the high quality resulting waveform to the DAC chip or
Take the USB output of the computer, send it to a high quality (expensive) external USB -> S/PDIF converter box such as the hiFace Evo. This device will remove most of the source jitter as part of the conversion, then feed the resulting clean S/PDIF signal into the HA-1
  
 Link to sample review mentioning the S/PDIF advantage:
  
http://www.oppodigital.co.uk/UserFiles/Docs/Reviews/HFN_Oppo%20HA-1.pdf
  
 Link to hiFace Evo USB to S/PDIF converter info:
  
http://www.m2tech.biz/evo.html


----------



## mithrandir38

Loving my HA-1 so far. I got the unit yesterday, and got the audeze balanced cable today, and there is definitely a difference between the single ended output and the balanced output, with the balanced output being more open and detailed, with less congestion in the midrange


----------



## Badas

mithrandir38 said:


> Loving my HA-1 so far. I got the unit yesterday, and got the audeze balanced cable today, and there is definitely a difference between the single ended output and the balanced output, with the balanced output being more open and detailed, with less congestion in the midrange


 

 Excellent. I thought the balanced was better as well. Obviously there is a db difference. I tested both using the different Audeze cables and thought the balanced was better. However I thought some said it couldn't and it was all placebo. Regardless I use balanced all the time.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Excellent. I thought the balanced was better as well. Obviously there is a db difference. I tested both using the different Audeze cables and thought the balanced was better. However I thought some said it couldn't and it was all placebo. Regardless I use balanced all the time.




For me balanced = lower noise! better separation! better soundstage! more dynamics!


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> For me balanced = lower noise! better separation! better soundstage! more dynamics!


 

 I would agree with that. Music last night almost brought tears to my eyes it sounded so good in balanced.
  
 I was actually listening thinking "What do I need the Woo WA22 for?". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh well. Who cares. WA22 will be fun anyhow.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> I would agree with that. Music last night almost brought tears to my eyes it sounded so good in balanced.
> 
> I was actually listening thinking *"What do I need the Woo WA22 for?"*.
> 
> Oh well. Who cares. WA22 will be fun anyhow.




Tube goodness. There's just something about a good tube sound, and the orange glow. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## trsweets

I'm using balanced on he 500 not sure yet on sound. I don't use a computer to get files so I use red book discs. It sounds good but should I invest in a sacd player or does the ha1 filter the sound to be just as good? I have it hooked up to a blu ray player to play CDs.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Tube goodness. There's just something about a good tube sound, and the orange glow. Mmmmmmmm.


 

 Yeah, I agree. Looking forward to it.
  
 I tested between the Oppo HA-1 and Woo WA2 in 1/4 inch connection and the Woo just (I really mean just) had a edge. Just sounded silky. When I got back to my Oppo at home I put in the balanced connection and it sounded the same as the WA2.
  
 So I'm hoping the WA22 in balanced with be another level again. Regardless if they sound close I want to make the WA22 have a deep down growl dirty tube sound. So it will be great for Blues / Jazz. Everything else can go to the Oppo.
  
 I have to say. For the $$ of the Oppo. Oppo have provided one hell of a DAC/Amp combo. It hits above its $$ range. Basically you have to part with a lot more $$ to get that last 2%.


----------



## Badas

trsweets said:


> I'm using balanced on he 500 not sure yet on sound. I don't use a computer to get files so I use red book discs. It sounds good but should I invest in a sacd player or does the ha1 filter the sound to be just as good? I have it hooked up to a blu ray player to play CDs.


 

 I use a Oppo BDP-103D into the Oppo HA-1 for SACD and DVD Audio. I can't hear any difference between that and CD nor iPod. However that is just me. Others may think otherwise. Everything sounds great on the Oppo as long as the source is clean.
  
 99% of my listening is iPod sent to HA-1 via Coax (Arcam DrDock digital output). Sounds perfect. So CD should as well.


----------



## trsweets

Thanks for your input


----------



## x RELIC x

trsweets said:


> I'm using balanced on he 500 not sure yet on sound. I don't use a computer to get files so I use red book discs. It sounds good but should I invest in a sacd player or does the ha1 filter the sound to be just as good? I have it hooked up to a blu ray player to play CDs.




Redbook CD can sound every bit as good as higher resolution files. Not a problem. The biggest difference is in the masters. If it was mastered like crap then the clarity of the HA-1 will easily reveal it. Even 320Kbps sounds good if properly encoded from good masters.


----------



## rick216

In the OPPO usb setting control panel, what settings should I use for USB stream mode? Asio buffer size?


----------



## mithrandir38

rick216 said:


> In the OPPO usb setting control panel, what settings should I use for USB stream mode? Asio buffer size?



I had no problem with the default settings. My ipod classic played perfectly, and the bit depth and sampling frequency info was all accurate


----------



## Maxx134

gotoma8 said:


> Thanks!  you can get this on Ebay from Hong Kong for $45 bucks!  that's not bad at all and quality is quite nice!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Wood-Omega-Headphone-Stand-Fits-virtually-all-headphones-wooden-BA-/201133692183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed4809517
> 
> I am not affiliated with the seller in anyway, just that I bought one from them and it's nice!



What about glossy black? 
They all on ebay


----------



## gotoma8

maxx134 said:


> What about glossy black?
> They all on ebay


 
 Well, it's "to each their own" really.  I opted for wood as it looks classier than the acrylic.  IMHO.


----------



## olegausany

+1


----------



## jonahsfo

I just received the HA-1 stand today.  All I can say is WOW!
  
 The stand really is much nicer in person than in the photos.  In fact, the photos don't do it justice -- it's beautifully-made.
  
 Thanks for making this available to the community, Hastur (and OPPO)
  
 --Dan


----------



## Badas

+1


----------



## yunfu

I want to know if aynyone drive T1 with HA-1 and how the performance was.


----------



## Hififox

Did anyone drive K701 with HA-1? I'm considering the wa7 or HA-1 for my ODAC+O2 combo upgrade. Any suggestions about these two amplifiers with K701?


----------



## mithrandir38

hififox said:


> Did anyone drive K701 with HA-1? I'm considering the wa7 or HA-1 for my ODAC+O2 combo upgrade. Any suggestions about these two amplifiers with K701?


 having owned both, I found the ha1 to be the better value. The Wa7 is on the bright side with strangely insubstantial mids.


----------



## Dixter

yunfu said:


> I want to know if aynyone drive T1 with HA-1 and how the performance was.


 

 The HA-1 drives the T1 very well... my only wish would be to have a T1 wired for balance...  
 My phones for the HA-1 are HD800 (balanced),Alpha Dog (balanced) and PM-2 (balanced) and T1(single ended)
  
 The HA-1 does a great job at single end but it delivers a little more with balance......
  
 There are ways to make the HA-1 sound better via the software used...  JRiver MC19 can be tuned to make HA-1 sound great...(AISO)
 For example...  redbook converted to 2x DSD or 4x DSD really puts redbook where these phones sound great... 
 Thats the advantage of the DAC in the HA-1 as it is a DSD DAC...   so you can take any of your music, convert it to DSD (on the fly real time) and let the DAC do its magic...


----------



## Dixter

hififox said:


> Did anyone drive K701 with HA-1? I'm considering the wa7 or HA-1 for my ODAC+O2 combo upgrade. Any suggestions about these two amplifiers with K701?


 

 As much as I like my ODAC+O2 I can recommend the HA-1 as its so much better with DSD DAC and great power,
 you know that you will loose the portability of the ODAC with the HA-1...     
 If portability/mobility is a concern for you might I suggest the ifi idsd micro....  its a better DAC more power and many many functions above the ODAC setup....
 if you like/need the O2 then you can also update the DAC by mating the O2 with the ifi idsd...  a very good combination and it too updates the DAC to DSD capability that the ODAC does not provide...  you will be pleasantly surprised at the updated DAC


----------



## Hififox

mithrandir38 said:


> having owned both, I found the ha1 to be the better value. The Wa7 is on the bright side with strangely insubstantial mids.


 
 Thank you mithrandir, that's really helpful. I found almost nobody discuss akg cans in both threads.


----------



## Hififox

dixter said:


> As much as I like my ODAC+O2 I can recommend the HA-1 as its so much better with DSD DAC and great power,
> you know that you will loose the portability of the ODAC with the HA-1...
> If portability/mobility is a concern for you might I suggest the ifi idsd micro....  its a better DAC more power and many many functions above the ODAC setup....
> if you like/need the O2 then you can also update the DAC by mating the O2 with the ifi idsd...  a very good combination and it too updates the DAC to DSD capability that the ODAC does not provide...  you will be pleasantly surprised at the updated DAC


 
 Thanks Dixter, I like to leave my O2 combo in my office or bedroom if I upgrade my desktop system. So thank you for your suggestions, but ha-1 should be better than ifi iDSD for me.


----------



## j0ewhite

Hi guys, I'm thinking of cooling the HA-1 as the weather here is really warm, probably ambient temp about 30 deg C in the daytime.
  
 A simple setup using PC case fan either doing push or pull config. Have to consider dust getting into the HA-1 too. It will not be permanent. Something like if the thing gets too hot, I'll just put the fans on.
  
 Any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## MattTCG

I really don't think that you need it. Oppo is a company that seems to do careful and extensive testing. I can only see you adding noise and introducing potential problems. Just turn a fan in the direction of the amp if you feel you need to.


----------



## j0ewhite

matttcg said:


> I really don't think that you need it. Oppo is a company that seems to do careful and extensive testing. I can only see you adding noise and introducing potential problems. Just turn a fan in the direction of the amp if you feel you need to.


 

 Hey thanks. Here is how I placed the HA-1. The heat generated is kinda worrying.


----------



## Smarty-pants

j0ewhite said:


> matttcg said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think that you need it. Oppo is a company that seems to do careful and extensive testing. I can only see you adding noise and introducing potential problems. Just turn a fan in the direction of the amp if you feel you need to.
> ...




If you introduce fans to the unit, you will be blowing and sucking dust into it and that could lead to problems, but more than anything it's just not necessary. There is no need to "worry" about the heat. It is a class-A amp and by default it's going to get very warm.
The chassis is designed to dissipate heat, along with the open grill on top. As long as you give the unit plenty of breathing room, it should be fine.


----------



## aamefford

mine runs 110 F max.


----------



## Northman

Has anybody tried the HA-1 with the Beyerdynamic T5p?
  
 Due to living conditions, I don`t have the option of using open headphones. But I still need a amp for these cans.
  
  
 Super detailed cans, but I just want a little more bass. Can the HA-1 give me that?


----------



## mithrandir38

northman said:


> Has anybody tried the HA-1 with the Beyerdynamic T5p?
> 
> Due to living conditions, I don`t have the option of using open headphones. But I still need a amp for these cans.
> 
> ...


 there is no bass boost, but it is rock solid and high definition.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

I have a DT931 (250 Ohms) from Beyerdynamic that is driven by the HA-1. They sound very clean and detailled, maybe a bit bright, but can be used at normal gain. The HA-1 is an excellent product, but it gets hot , remember.


----------



## Maxx134

mithrandir38 said:


> having owned both, I found the ha1 to be the better value. The Wa7 is on the bright side with strangely insubstantial mids.



I would add that the internal dac on the wa7 is bright and a bit edgy but has great resolution but overall is the cause of its limits. 
Pairing with a better dac and the wa7tp for it brings the wa7 to its full potential. 

Anyway even with that, I find the ha1 an easy few notches above overall. 




j0ewhite said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of cooling the HA-1 as the weather here is really warm, probably ambient temp about 30 deg C in the daytime.
> 
> A simple setup using PC case fan either doing push or pull config. Have to consider dust getting into the HA-1 too. It will not be permanent. Something like if the thing gets too hot, I'll just put the fans on.
> 
> Any suggestion? Thanks.



Giving no real suggestions is not a suggestion in my book lol. 
Therefore I will give you a suggestion that actually worked for me...

The simple addition of these rubber feet actually made a noticable difference in temperature..
My unit no longer boils and takes longer to actually get hot..

Yes for just a few dollars from the corner store I bought these feet for furniture and they do a perfect job so if oppo made some nice looking feet it would be nice but these work as well as any fancy audiofile isolators. 




mithrandir38 said:


> there is no bass boost, but it is rock solid and high definition.



After listening to some other great amps lately on Speaker taps(virtue & First Watt),
I would have to say overall the ha1 signature is on the sweet side..
In fact if I would characterize the three amps with one word:
HA-1= sweet
Virtue= musical
First Watt= clarity


----------



## mithrandir38

maxx134 said:


> I would add that the internal dac on the wa7 is bright and a bit edgy but has great resolution but overall is the cause of its limits.
> Pairing with a better dac and the wa7tp for it brings the wa7 to its full potential.
> 
> Anyway even with that, I find the ha1 an easy few notches above overall.
> ...



for the record, I used a schiit Bifrost, not the internal DAC. I found the amp to be bright compared to the Lyr 2, Project Ember, and HA-1.


----------



## aamefford

mithrandir38 said:


> for the record, I used a schiit Bifrost, not the internal DAC. I found the amp to be bright compared to the Lyr 2, Project Ember, and HA-1.



I started with a Bifrost Uber. I went back and forth quite a few times. I eventually decided that maybe the Bifrost had a bit softer treble. The difference to me was vanishingly minute. I ended up keeping the HA-1 mainly for the cool display, front mount apple input, Bluetooth and the fact that it really sounds darned good. Best ES 9018 I've heard, and I'm not really a fan of that chip. Still, I really like the HA-1, and finally decided I did not need the Bifrost. I think the Bifrost Uber is at least as good. It was not (enough) better to keep in my case.


----------



## JustLights

Hello,
  
 Due to a recent move into a smaller space, I will be doing the bulk of my music listening on headphones for the foreseeable future. I've been a fan of Oppo for some time, so I ordered the HA-1 amp and PM-1 headphones to help me make the transition. I'm looking to integrate the HA-1 into my current system which is driven primarily by the Oppo BDP-105 connected to a Synology NAS. 
  
 - What is the best way to connect the 105 to the HA-1? (XLR? Coaxial? Optical?)
  
 I asked Oppo support and the response was to use the XLR connectors. I'm not generally one to doubt the manufacturer, but some online reading revealed others connecting the two with an optical cable. I'm under the impression that the DACs are identical, but there is just something that *feels* more right about having the HA-1 handle the D-to-A process at the end of the line.
  
 Thanks for your help. I'm looking forward to posting my impressions soon...
 JL


----------



## avraham

justlights said:


> Hello,
> 
> Due to a recent move into a smaller space, I will be doing the bulk of my music listening on headphones for the foreseeable future. I've been a fan of Oppo for some time, so I ordered the HA-1 amp and PM-1 headphones to help me make the transition. I'm looking to integrate the HA-1 into my current system which is driven primarily by the Oppo BDP-105 connected to a Synology NAS.
> 
> ...


 

 I have my BDP-105 connected to my HA-1 using both XLR and coaxial cables.  SACDs & DVD-As playback is through the XLR balanced cables using the DAC in the BDP-105 and bypassing the DAC in the HA-1.  RBCDs playback is through the coaxial cable bypassing the DAC in the BDP-105 using the DAC in the HA-1.  If you you already have the cables you could try connecting with both coaxial and optical between the 105 and the HA-1 to see which sounds better to you.


----------



## Smarty-pants

justlights said:


> Hello,
> 
> Due to a recent move into a smaller space, I will be doing the bulk of my music listening on headphones for the foreseeable future. I've been a fan of Oppo for some time, so I ordered the HA-1 amp and PM-1 headphones to help me make the transition. I'm looking to integrate the HA-1 into my current system which is driven primarily by the Oppo BDP-105 connected to a Synology NAS.
> 
> ...




It depends on what you are listening to.
You will not get audio like lossless Dolby and DTS from Blu-ray, or DSD from SACD over the SPDIF (optical/coaxial) outputs.
By law they can not be transmitted over those interfaces, only over HDMI and via analog audio output.
So, since the HA-1 does not have HDMI input, to hear that audio in it's full bandwidth, you would do best by using the XLR output as Oppo suggested.

There is another way by using a de-embedder to get 2-ch audio up to 192khz over SPDIF. Just connect it between the player and HA-1 and send the digital PCM audio over HDMI to the device. Then from the device to the HA-1 via optical. This would indeed then use the DAC in the HA-1.
One caveat... if you try to send 5.1 or 7.1 lossless audio, it'll get knocked down to lossy. So it's best for 2-ch audio only.

Quite honestly though, just sending the balanced XLR connects into the HA-1 will still yield superb sound,
and the other method may not even reveal anything better, it just lets you take advantage of the HA-1's DAC instead of the 105's DAC
(which are pretty much the same anyway).
I even wonder too, with a proper adapter, if you could use the XLR balanced output from the 105 directly into your PM-1,
and if it would sound as good as the balanced connection from the HA-1.
Stacking the 105 and the HA-1 just seems like overkill to me, but it's one hell of a setup with both of them working together.


----------



## JustLights

Thank you avraham and Smarty Pants for the quick replies. I didn't realize that the SACD and other lossless outputs couldn't be transmitted over the digital connections. (Though it rings a bell...)
  
 So it looks like my best bet is to order a pair of XLR cables and experiment. My suspicion is that I won't be able to tell the difference between the XLRs and the digital connections for the RBCD content.
  
 Thanks again,
 JL


----------



## JustLights

smarty-pants said:


> Stacking the 105 and the HA-1 just seems like overkill to me, but it's one hell of a setup with both of them working together.


 
  
 No question about it. I've had the 105 for some time now, but my situation has changed and I'm looking for top-notch HP experience. And although I've heard the 105 is capable of driving the PM-1s, I've also heard that the HA-1 really takes them to the next level.
  
 Thanks again,
 JL


----------



## i019791

justlights said:


> No question about it. I've had the 105 for some time now, but my situation has changed and I'm looking for top-notch HP experience. And although I've heard the 105 is capable of driving the PM-1s, I've also heard that the HA-1 really takes them to the next level.
> 
> Thanks again,
> JL


 
 If you are mainly spinning discs you bypass the HA-1 dac and you could be better with a good head amp instead of the HA-1


----------



## JustLights

i019791 said:


> If you are mainly spinning discs you bypass the HA-1 dac and you could be better with a good head amp instead of the HA-1


 
  
 Thanks for the reply - I appreciate the input...
  
 The bulk of my music is on a Synology NAS as FLACs. (Thus the need for something other than the HA-1 for track selection and playback.) However, based on everything I've read, the HA-1 **IS* *a good headphone amp with a number of other bells and whistles thrown in.
  
 We'll see how it sounds when it gets here!
  
 Thanks,
 JL


----------



## Northman

Just ordered one myself... Hope this plays well with my Beyer T5p!


----------



## PerfectHiFi

> Just ordered one myself... Hope this plays well with my Beyer T5p!


 
 Congrats! I'm pretty sure you will enjoy it! FYI: I am "just" a HA-1 user (HP=DT931), not an OPPO dealer...


----------



## BobJS

I'm in.   Delivery Friday.


----------



## MattTCG

Question...
  
 When using the HA-1 as pre-amp I'm getting drastic volume reduction compared to stand alone alone dacs (bifrost and NAD m51). I realize that there will be some variation BUT...not this much. Going from the HA-1 (pre-amp) to the Valhalla 2 now requires going to about 3:00 on the pot to get to a comfortable listening level, plus engaging the hi gain switch (this is compared to the bifrost and NAD which don't need the hi gain engaged and not nearly as much on the pot).
  
 What am I missing here?


----------



## Badas

^
  
 Do you have bypass engaged? or do you want the HA-1 to be volume control?


----------



## mrscotchguy

Well... The bifrost was always overly loud when I had it...


----------



## MattTCG

badas said:


> ^
> 
> Do you have bypass engaged? or do you want the HA-1 to be volume control?


 
  
 Thanks. Somehow bypass was not engaged. I had checked it a couple of times thinking that was the problem. Working at appropriate volume levels now.
  
 thanks...


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> Thanks. Somehow bypass was not engaged. I had checked it a couple of times thinking that was the problem. Working at appropriate volume levels now.
> 
> thanks...


 

 Cool. I do love it as a pre-amp. I was listening last night as I was doing other Home Theater work. Sounds damn good.
  
 I don't care what others have said about break-in. This has changed a lot. I remember being really disappointed with the sound at first. Not now.


----------



## mithrandir38

Has anyone else had issues with the info display?  I'm using the asio driver with no extra processing in jriver media center, and all mp3's are playing back in 44.1/32.  All redbook rips seem to playback accurately at 44.1/16 and most 96/24 files play back accurately, with the exception of two dvd audio rips which are listed at 96/24, but play back in 96/16.  I don't believe this was happening with my Schiit Bifrost, but then again, It didn't have an LCD display.
  
 any Info?  Thanks.


----------



## BobJS

badas said:


> Cool. I do love it as a pre-amp. I was listening last night as I was doing other Home Theater work. Sounds damn good.
> 
> I don't care what others have said about break-in. This has changed a lot. I remember being really disappointed with the sound at first. Not now.


 
  
 I had never given much credence to electronics (as opposed to moving part, diaphragm; headphones) burn-in until I got the Burson Conductor.  I had the unit packed up for return when posters convinced me to burn it in.  It made quite a strikingly large, night and day difference running it continuously a couple of weeks.  I'm quite familiar with expectation bias and brain burn-in, but this was most certainly not what was going on.
  
 So I'm expecting the HA-1 to be delivered Friday.  Am I hearing that I should expect burn-in improvements beyond what I'll experience out-of-the-box?


----------



## Badas

bobjs said:


> I had never given much credence to electronics (as opposed to moving part, diaphragm; headphones) burn-in until I got the Burson Conductor.  I had the unit packed up for return when posters convinced me to burn it in.  It made quite a strikingly large, night and day difference running it continuously a couple of weeks.  I'm quite familiar with expectation bias and brain burn-in, but this was most certainly not what was going on.
> 
> So I'm expecting the HA-1 to be delivered Friday.  Am I hearing that I should expect burn-in improvements beyond what I'll experience out-of-the-box?


 

 I had a Arcam irDac before the HA-1. As soon as I installed the HA-1 and ran it using pre-amp my heart sunk. Thought it was a big mistake. All bass was gone (I run three subs so that was huge disapointment), Not much mid-bass and way to much treble. I even plugged the Arcam back in to compare. Arcam was way better.
 I let it run in a week and it improved. Now I'm noticing a big change again (couple of months). Now it sounds better than the Arcam, Bass is now kicking. I touch the sub drivers and wow they are kicking. I would say dynamics have improved also. So I don't know what the story is but it is not placebo effect.
  
 I had a headphone change between getting the HA-1 and now so I can't comment on the headphone side. Sounds sweeeet through my Audeze LCD-3.


----------



## RonO

mithrandir38 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with the info display?  I'm using the asio driver with no extra processing in jriver media center, and all mp3's are playing back in 44.1/32.  All redbook rips seem to playback accurately at 44.1/16 and most 96/24 files play back accurately, with the exception of two dvd audio rips which are listed at 96/24, but play back in 96/16.  I don't believe this was happening with my Schiit Bifrost, but then again, It didn't have an LCD display.
> 
> any Info?  Thanks.


 
 I've seen some of this also, and chatted with MattTCG a little about it.  I've got a Rush HDtracks album that's 96/24, shows up as 96/16.  I think this is just the DAC detecting all bits above 16 as zero's, which seems to indicate that these files are an upsample, and there is not 24bits of data there.  Some google searches confirmed others seeing the same on DVD-A rips of the same album. 
  
 I also occasionally see the DAC report 32 bit on output for lossy files, it just appears to be processing those as 32 bit in JRiver, so it's outputting a bunch of extra zero's to the DAC.  Sometimes after a few moments it switches down to 16. Like you, my previous DAC (ODAC) didn't display anything so I couldn't see this before.  I think this is fine.


----------



## MattTCG

Good info Ron. You should post more often.


----------



## mithrandir38

rono said:


> I've seen some of this also, and chatted with MattTCG a little about it.  I've got a Rush HDtracks album that's 96/24, shows up as 96/16.  I think this is just the DAC detecting all bits above 16 as zero's, which seems to indicate that these files are an upsample, and there is not 24bits of data there.  Some google searches confirmed others seeing the same on DVD-A rips of the same album.
> 
> I also occasionally see the DAC report 32 bit on output for lossy files, it just appears to be processing those as 32 bit in JRiver, so it's outputting a bunch of extra zero's to the DAC.  Sometimes after a few moments it switches down to 16. Like you, my previous DAC (ODAC) didn't display anything so I couldn't see this before.  I think this is fine.


 good info, thanks. I will say that I re-burned Moving Pictures dvd audio in alac format, and this time it does read as 96/24, whereas I burned Dream Theater's self titled dvd audio for a second time, and it's still 96/16. You know what? Who cares! It's dynamic and it sounds great. If I didn't have the display, I wouldn't care


----------



## SharpEars

Does anyone know how Asynchronous USB data gets to the Sabre on the HA-1? Is it re-encoded into an S/PDIF signal, is it converted to an I2S signal or what other possibilities are there and which one of them is actually used?
  
 I am still trying to figure out which is the better connection option USB vs S/PDIF (coax) from a low jitter source.


----------



## aamefford

sharpears said:


> Does anyone know how Asynchronous USB data gets to the Sabre on the HA-1? Is it re-encoded into an S/PDIF signal, is it converted to an I2S signal or what other possibilities are there and which one of them is actually used?
> 
> I am still trying to figure out which is the better connection option USB vs S/PDIF (coax) from a low jitter source.


 

 Ermmmm.... The one that sounds the best to you?


----------



## wgb113

Just ordered one today - should have it sometime next week.  It's going up against my Schiit Gungnir/Asgard 2 stack from a sound quality standpoint but my real draw were the following:
  
 DSD capability
 Remote control
 USB connectivity - my Gungnir is sans USB
 Display
 Balanced headphone
 One-box solution
  
 It will be primarily used as a DAC in my setup with occasional headphone amp use.  Anxious to hear how it matches up.
  
 Bill


----------



## SharpEars

mithrandir38 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with the info display?  I'm using the asio driver with no extra processing in jriver media center, and all mp3's are playing back in 44.1/32.  All redbook rips seem to playback accurately at 44.1/16 and most 96/24 files play back accurately, with the exception of two dvd audio rips which are listed at 96/24, but play back in 96/16.  I don't believe this was happening with my Schiit Bifrost, but then again, It didn't have an LCD display.
> 
> any Info?  Thanks.


 
  
 I also see mp3s play back as 44.1/32, so it's not just you. I think this is correct, but not sure why. If you load an mp3 file into Adobe Audition it also shows it as 32-bit, btw.


----------



## SharpEars

aamefford said:


> Ermmmm.... The one that sounds the best to you?


 
  
 I think both sound about the same, I am wondering especially from a jitter perspective if S/PDIF is better than USB with a computer that has "noisy" USB ports. My S/PDIF out is pretty low jitter in comparison, but I would like to know how the HA-1 handles USB, post USB receipt by the USB transceiver. Does it send it as S/PDIF or I2S or what to the Sabre?


----------



## BobJS

badas said:


> I had a Arcam irDac before the HA-1. As soon as I installed the HA-1 and ran it using pre-amp my heart sunk. Thought it was a big mistake. All bass was gone (I run three subs so that was huge disapointment), Not much mid-bass and way to much treble. I even plugged the Arcam back in to compare. Arcam was way better.
> I let it run in a week and it improved. Now I'm noticing a big change again (couple of months). Now it sounds better than the Arcam, Bass is now kicking. I touch the sub drivers and wow they are kicking. I would say dynamics have improved also. So I don't know what the story is but it is not placebo effect.
> 
> I had a headphone change between getting the HA-1 and now so I can't comment on the headphone side. Sounds sweeeet through my Audeze LCD-3.


 
  
 I hope it goes the same for me.  I've had it out of the box a few hours now, and find the feature set wonderful, but the SQ a bit underwhelming.  A/B'g with my Conductor, I find the bass a little subdued and the sound a bit bright ..... the highs maybe a bit 'tizzy'.  The Conductor is known to be a little bit warm, though.  At this point, the only balanced cable I have is the one included with the LCD-3.  It sounds very nice however.... its dark sound complementing the bright sounding Oppo.  I hope it breaks in for me like it did for you.


----------



## Peter_S

bobjs said:


> I hope it goes the same for me.  I've had it out of the box a few hours now, and find the feature set wonderful, but the SQ a bit underwhelming.  A/B'g with my Conductor, I find the bass a little subdued and the sound a bit bright ..... the highs maybe a bit 'tizzy'.  The Conductor is known to be a little bit warm, though.  At this point, the only balanced cable I have is the one included with the LCD-3.  It sounds very nice however.... its dark sound complementing the bright sounding Oppo.  I hope it breaks in for me like it did for you.


Bob. Keep us informed. I'm also considering purchasing for my LCD3's.


----------



## BobJS

peter_s said:


> Bob. Keep us informed. I'm also considering purchasing for my LCD3's.


 
 I spent a very enjoyable good part of the night listening with the LCD3s.  I think you'd be very happy with the LCD3 - Oppo combo.   I DID find them a little too dark on the Conductor.
  
 They're now sounding pretty good with my T1s (single-ended), though they sound better on the Conductor.  And I find it hard to listen to my Grado PS500 on the Oppo (too bright).
  
 So, at this point, the unit _seems_ to have broken in a little, though I fully recognize I've probably just begun to acclimate to the sound signature which is different from the Conductor and Lyr I've been used to.
  
 From what I've read, there's more power head-room on the the balanced output, so I'm going to outfit the T1s, HD800 and TH900 with balanced terminations and go from there.
  
  
 If you're looking for something for your LCD3s though, I find the Oppo the best match for it that I own and would have no qualms recommending it, especially at its price point.


----------



## wgb113

Got mine this morning and have limited time on it but so far so good. Using primarily as a DAC and occasionally as a headphone amp. With my limited time with it I don't find it lacking at all compared to my Schiit Gungnir/Asgard 2 combo. I've got HT bypassed on the MacMini and Denon feeds and have the gain set to normal for my AKG K712s to make use of the volume. 12 o'clock is damn near perfect for most recordings so far. Doesn't get any hotter than the Asgard either.

So far so good.







Bill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Badas

^

Really nice pic and gear.

A really good idea getting a lava lamp rather than tubes.


----------



## wgb113

Thx! Lava lamps are mandatory with HiFis.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wgb113

Thx! Lava lamps are mandatory with HiFis.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aamefford

wgb113 said:


> Thx! Lava lamps are mandatory with HiFis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







wgb113 said:


> Thx! Lava lamps are mandatory with HiFis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




You can say that again!


----------



## wgb113

HA!  Not sure what happened there.


----------



## holzohr

jonahsfo said:


> I just received the HA-1 stand today.  All I can say is WOW!
> 
> The stand really is much nicer in person than in the photos.  In fact, the photos don't do it justice -- it's beautifully-made.


 
  
 Hello, I received my HA stand today. I agree, a really beautiful stand. Thanks to Badas for mentioning about it, Hastur and the Oppo customer service. Now I just have to decide if I use the stand for the HA-1 or rather the Auralic Aries? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Thanks again,
  
 Mario


----------



## Badas

holzohr said:


> Hello, I received my HA stand today. I agree, a really beautiful stand. Thanks to Badas for mentioning about it, Hastur and the Oppo customer service. Now I just have to decide if I use the stand for the HA-1 or rather the Auralic Aries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice. That silver Oppo is begging to go on that stand.
  
 I don't know if this has been mentioned about cooling.
  
 I have found the Oppo benefits a whole lot by raising it up higher to let more cool airflow come up from under it (there is a grill underneath).
 Here is some pics of what I'm talking about.
  

  

  
 I just stuck these little feet underneath and the heat is almost halved. I ran for many many hours last night and it was only warm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I noticed in the pic it looks like I have a scratch on the front display. I hope not.


----------



## rambotan

Did you remove the plastic film on the display?


----------



## Umeshdhingra

yes , I did remove the plastic film on the display.


----------



## rambotan

OK, I thought that "scratch" was on the film


----------



## mrscotchguy

Well it's official now, Hastur hooked me up with a demo unit for a meet in a couple weeks. Just got the tracking number and it should be in Friday!

Thank you again Oppo and Hastur


----------



## SharpEars

OK, short of running a fan over/under it, what do you guys do to keep you HA-1 running cooler?


----------



## MattTCG

Just add some larger footers/isloation feet and you'll see a nice reduction in temperature. This is the least invasive method I would think.


----------



## LAMark

Agreed. I mounted mine on some cheapo 1-inch high furniture feet, and the unit cooled off noticeably. Still sounds great...


----------



## BobJS

bobjs said:


> I hope it goes the same for me.  I've had it out of the box a few hours now, and find the feature set wonderful, but the SQ a bit underwhelming.  A/B'g with my Conductor, I find the bass a little subdued and the sound a bit bright ..... the highs maybe a bit 'tizzy'.  The Conductor is known to be a little bit warm, though.  At this point, the only balanced cable I have is the one included with the LCD-3.  It sounds very nice however.... its dark sound complementing the bright sounding Oppo.  I hope it breaks in for me like it did for you.


 
  
 Since my last post, I think I've found a winning combination.  I use the DAC out from the Conductor to the RCA input of the Oppo, giving me a very slightly warmer bass and slightly less 'tizzy', but still resolving high while still allowing me access to the balanced amp and balanced out.
  
 I re-terminated my T1 and HE-500 with a 4 pin balanced XLR.  I've ordered a balanced cable for the HD800 .  And I took the ViaBlue 1/4" jack that was on the end of the HE-500 cable (from Toxic) and stuck a female 4 pin XLR onto it to make a balanced-to-SE adapter. 
  
 Very pleased with my resulting sound and collection, with the added bonus of no heating bill in the winter!


----------



## MattTCG

^^ The dac on the HA-1 is pretty decent but can be a little "edgy" with certain hp's, especially those that already have bright tendencies. Upgrade to an external dac and just listen to the amp section come into it's own. 
  
 Look for my first published article next week of the HA-1 on headphone.guru


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mrscotchguy said:


> Well it's official now, Hastur hooked me up with a demo unit for a meet in a couple weeks. Just got the tracking number and it should be in Friday!
> 
> Thank you again Oppo and Hastur


 
  
 Just make sure you get it back to me in one piece. As they say, "You break it, you bought it!".


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Just make sure you get it back to me in one piece. As they say, "You break it, you bought it!".




I wish I could not break it and still buy it... Next year... Next year...

I'm crossing my fingers for a silver one... Looking forward to the surprise. (Though I'm guessing it will be black since the demos came in black)


----------



## Maxx134

wgb113 said:


> Got mine this morning and have limited time on it but so far so good. ...
> So far so good.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! Sweet looking setup...

All I need is a lava lamp and a headphone stand...
Or one that doubles as a headphone stand! Lol

I just put my cans in closet to only have one out.

So far I would say to those who recently attained the HA-1,
That sound changes a bit after it breaks in,
With the headphone out treble sparkle going away and much later the rear op amp section also gets better as it was a bit lean at first.
I use USB and internal dac so I never encountered any lacking and this unit is best setup I ever had so far, touching top tier status.
Overall I would still view this amp a bit on the sweet side(flavor of sound) of neutral...


----------



## wgb113

maxx134 said:


> wgb113 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine this morning and have limited time on it but so far so good. ...
> ...




Dude...you need a headphone TREE!

You might be onto something with that lava lamp/headphone stand combo though! It would kill two birds with one stone!

Bill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixter

I keep my headphones in the closet too...  for a different reason though...   If my wife knew how many headphones I've got I probably wouldn't have a wife... just a closet full of headphones...
  
 So far I have her convinced that a HD800 is actually a M-50....      and my JH-16 came with my Iphone


----------



## x RELIC x

dixter said:


> I keep my headphones in the closet too...  for a different reason though...   If my wife knew how many headphones I've got I probably wouldn't have a wife... just a closet full of headphones...
> 
> So far I have her convinced that a HD800 is actually a M-50....      and my JH-16 came with my Iphone




You really think your wife doesn't know?  Wives know ALL.


----------



## SpudHarris

I've had the HA-1 and PM-1 for quite a while but have almost exclusively listened using HD800's as it's the best I've heard them sound. However, over the last few days I've tried the PM-1's again. I don't know if it because the HA-1 has improved with time but the PM-1/HA-1 combo is really quite amazing. It's a great listen, almost tubey.... The HD800 takes some beating for micro detail and soundstage but the PM-1's are sweeeeet with the HA-1.


----------



## avraham

x relic x said:


> You really think your wife doesn't know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup mine knows all about my $100 HA-1 and my $75 PM-1


----------



## mrscotchguy

avraham said:


> Yup mine knows all about my $100 HA-1 and my $75 PM-1




Dear god... when I had friend over and they were gushing over the HD800... they let slip the price. 

DOG HOUSE! she thought I paid $150-200


----------



## akhyar

mrscotchguy said:


> Dear god... when I had friend over and they were gushing over the HD800... they let slip the price.
> 
> DOG HOUSE! she thought I paid $150-200




I pity you man.
My wife knows how much I paid for my TG!334 and CF Roxanne as she was with me when I purchased the iems, but for HA-1, I knocked-off $300 from their purchase price


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mrscotchguy said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for a silver one... Looking forward to the surprise. (Though I'm guessing it will be black since the demos came in black)


 
  
 Unfortunately we only have black available for review samples as the silver units were manufactured after the black units. Surprisingly, no one has returned a silver unit for a refund. Hmm... maybe we should stop selling black units...


----------



## Dixter

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately we only have black available for review samples as the silver units were manufactured after the black units. Surprisingly, no one has returned a silver unit for a refund. Hmm... maybe we should stop selling black units...


 

 Every one knows the black ones are faster..


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately we only have black available for review samples as the silver units were manufactured after the black units. Surprisingly, no one has returned a silver unit for a refund. Hmm... maybe we should stop selling black units...




I figured as much... a boy can dream. Is it bad that I checked my tracking number every 20 minutes today to see if it'd come in a day early (my day off)?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Anticipation makes the heart grow stronger.


----------



## Badas

mrscotchguy said:


> Dear god... when I had friend over and they were gushing over the HD800... they let slip the price.
> 
> DOG HOUSE! she thought I paid $150-200


 

 Thanks for the laugh this afternoon. I needed that.
  
 Wives are just so universal aye! They think their soul purpose is to treat us like naughty little boys.


----------



## rambotan

badas said:


> Thanks for the laugh this afternoon. I needed that.
> 
> Wives are just so universal aye! They think their soul purpose is to treat us like naughty little boys.


----------



## zilch0md

spudharris said:


> I've had the HA-1 and PM-1 for quite a while but have almost exclusively listened using HD800's as it's the best I've heard them sound. However, over the last few days I've tried the PM-1's again. I don't know if it because the HA-1 has improved with time but the PM-1/HA-1 combo is really quite amazing. It's a great listen, almost tubey.... The HD800 takes some beating for micro detail and soundstage but the PM-1's are sweeeeet with the HA-1.


 
  
 Hey Nigel!    
  
 I hear you regarding the HA-1 > PM-1 - that pairing grew on me, too!  
  
 Have you tried the PM-1 with a Sansa Clip+?  
  
 (I'm not kidding!)  Forget about listening for shortcomings and just enjoy the fun factor - it's a very relaxed ride that invokes a lot of emotion - and it's thoroughly forgiving.  Play your worst recordings - it's amazingly detailed but smooth in the highs, with increasing slowness as you go down in frequencies, until it's getting pretty sloppy in the low bass, but still punchy and again, very organic, natural, fun, immersive, involving, all those good adjectives.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You (or I, at least) just have to let go of the HD800 mentality and let it happen.  It's kind of like watching a bad sci-fi movie - with a story line that breaks all the rules of physics - but lot's of fun when you stop judging it.
  
But the HD800 is another story - maybe because I've spent too much time with my LCD-2 and PM-1 on the HA-1.  It's still a little too bright and fatiguing for my tastes, especially with the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC vs. something warmer.  
  
 Which cables are you using with the HA-1 > HD800?
  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

Man, I guess I'm a lucky guy. 

I say: "Wife, there's a new Oppo amp I've been waiting for, just released moments ago!"

She says: "You work hard and deserve some relaxation and enjoyment."

I say: " :eek: "

She even ordered it for me as I was at work and didn't have the available time.


----------



## avraham

x relic x said:


> Man, I guess I'm a lucky guy.
> 
> I say: "Wife, there's a new Oppo amp I've been waiting for, just released moments ago!"
> 
> ...


 

 Does she have a sister?


----------



## mrscotchguy

avraham said:


> Does she have a sister?


----------



## olegausany

zilch0md said:


> spudharris said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the HA-1 and PM-1 for quite a while but have almost exclusively listened using HD800's as it's the best I've heard them sound. However, over the last few days I've tried the PM-1's again. I don't know if it because the HA-1 has improved with time but the PM-1/HA-1 combo is really quite amazing. It's a great listen, almost tubey.... The HD800 takes some beating for micro detail and soundstage but the PM-1's are sweeeeet with the HA-1.
> ...



Do annax mod and get Norne cable with 4 pin XLR . I was thinking about letting them go after trying HE-560 but after getting Vanquish cable i have changed my mind


----------



## x RELIC x

avraham said:


> Does she have a sister?




Nope. She's one of a kind!


----------



## zilch0md

olegausany said:


> Do annax mod and get Norne cable with 4 pin XLR . I was thinking about letting them go after trying HE-560 but after getting Vanquish cable i have changed my mind




Thanks for that advice. Others have recommended the mod in response to my similar posts, so I finally ordered the materials a couple of days ago...


----------



## olegausany

zilch0md said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Do annax mod and get Norne cable with 4 pin XLR . I was thinking about letting them go after trying HE-560 but after getting Vanquish cable i have changed my mind
> ...



Just be aware that I prefer partial mod which uses rings only cause installing the green triangle brings sound closer to you while I prefer original version but since it easily reversible you can try every configuration to find what is best for you. But to get best sound using HA-1 balanced cable is needed


----------



## Maxx134

dixter said:


> Every one knows the black ones are faster..



Yes and the silver ones sound brighter. . Lol




rambotan said:


>



OMG Nighmare!
It's good thing I told my GF the real prices before we got in serious relationship lol.



x relic x said:


> Man, I guess I'm a lucky guy.
> 
> I say: "Wife, there's a new Oppo amp I've been waiting for, just released moments ago!"
> 
> ...



AMAZING! !



avraham said:


> Does she have a sister?


OMG funny!
that's all we do in my job is "sister" jokes 




olegausany said:


> Do annax mod and get Norne cable with 4 pin XLR . I was thinking about letting them go after trying HE-560 but after getting Vanquish cable i have changed my mind



+1 I have to agree totally with Oleg findings. 
He has very good ears and I trust his perceptions fully.


----------



## Northman

Does the Beyerdynamic T5p (32Ohm) go under Normal or High settings on the HA-1?


----------



## olegausany

Normal


----------



## mrscotchguy

Delayed...crossing my fingers that Fedex will deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Northman

I am having a problem with my HA-1.
  
  
 I recived my USB cable last night, and plugged it into my HA-1, playing music for a couple of hours. Shut it down, and went to bed.
  
 But, today, my mac will not find it. I am using Alt + (speaker symbol ) and it will only find Internal speakers or headphone when I have them plugged into it. No Oppo.

  
 What is going on? My first thought is the cable is broken? But its a higer end cable, just unpacked. 
  
  
  
 Anybody know what is going on?
  
  
 Update: I had to restart my mac. Any thoughts on whats going on?


----------



## Wfanning1

I am having the exact same issue any luck with it yet I can't get my Mac to see it what ever I do?

Update: have tried a few other usb cables with no luck and tried on my macbook as well with no luck. Shut down Mac and ha-1 no luck. Up until just yesterday was playing fine and never an issue this morning , nothing zilch ! Everything else on the ha-1 is working fine but nothing I have tried will make the Mac see it!


----------



## MattTCG

mrscotchguy said:


> Delayed...crossing my fingers that Fedex will deliver tomorrow.


 
  
 On Sunday? Don't think so my friend.


----------



## JML

How long is the USB cable?  The USB 2.0 spec requires a cable to be no longer than 16' and it is possible that an "audiophile USB cable" doesn't comply with the spec.  A cable longer than that will result in signal level drop.  Your Mac might not "see" the DAC at all, or it might not see it when it wakes up.


----------



## mrscotchguy

matttcg said:


> On Sunday? Don't think so my friend.




It was delivered last night (at the latest possible route). I was going to post some pictures, but the girlfriend even commented on just how amazed she was by the sound. We ended up listening to the HA-1 though my HE-4, balanced, for a two full hours before she left for bed. Oppo, you have officially gotten the girlfriend seal of approval, and that is one hellofa toughy.

Oneohtrix kinda sealed the deal though. She put the cans on and her jaw instantly dropped. 

Oppo, you certainly have a winner on your hands!


*Observations and 1st Impressions*

*Look and Feel*
Packing and build quality are top notch
Attention the the little things, like the folding tabs on the top of the box (box stays closed without tape)
It really is heavy
Darn purdy, I can see the appeal of the black model (super stealthy)
Every button feels tactile and sturdy
Never feels like a DIY or startup company (even Schiit's buttons had some wiggle and play)
Changing any settings feels very satisfying for one reason or another (the mute, relay, and clicks feel so tactile)

*Sounds*
I never got the impression that this was a bright DAC/Amp. Only a few poorly recorded or low res Spotify songs ever came off that way. Music was never grainy but always smooth and very detailed, though never to the point where it felt like details were over-emphasized like on my Audioquest Dragonfly. If I used audiophile jargon it would go something like this: "incredibly revealing, yet still very musical" <--- whatever that means.

I think it is important to note the bass. For me, it may just drive my HE-4s with the perfect quantity and impact. Bass was tight and slammed hard and deep. I plugged in the girlfriend's Grado SR125i (with GCush pads) to see if it was just the HE-4, and to my surprise, that same tight bass kick was still present (but obviously Grados just cannot hit as low as planars do).

Ultimately, mid-bass was never emphasized so the sound was never bloaty, flabby, or too thick.

*Balanced*
The difference was there, but subtle, yet even the girlfriend noticed a change. It would be easier to say that there was more air or the space seemed more realistic. Ultimately, I don't have a fancy way of explaining it, but the sound felt.... Right. 

To wrap up some thoughts, the HA-1 seems like a very detailed, yet smooth amp. It takes away (for me) most of the harsh upper frequencies that normally prevent me from listening above very conservative volumes. Ultimately, I was listening and enjoying the music rather than gear. 

Call me impressed. I may have gotten the approval for the girlfriend (she might as well be call the wifey)to go ahead a buy one sooner rather later!

Thanks again, Hastur, for setting this demo up. I think everyone at the meet is going to dig this.


----------



## Northman

My cable, a Black Cat Silverstar USB, is 1,23 m long.
  
 I have done a few things, and it looks like when I change from the OPPO to internal speakers, before I shut down the amp, it will find it again when I turn it back on.
  
  
  
 I really dont know what to say about the amp. I am playing lossless music through a Norwegian streaming service called WiMP.
 I got a pair of Beyerdynamic T5p from my girlfriend on my birthday, and got this amp as it will allow me "grow into" open headphones and balanced cables later.
 So it is my first step into head-fi and hi-fi. But the sound is clear, it sounds like it should. It difficult to say, as I have never tried anything else.
  
 What I would venture to guess, is the T5p is noted for playing very natural, no coloration. And, the Oppo as well. No "colouring".. so I guess I am getting a very natural sound. Or to say the way the artist wanted the record to sound? 
  
 Its relies heavily on the quality of the record..


----------



## i019791

northman said:


> My cable, a Black Cat Silverstar USB, is 1,23 m long.
> 
> I have done a few things, and it looks like when I change from the OPPO to internal speakers, before I shut down the amp, it will find it again when I turn it back on.
> 
> ...


 
 Oppo HA-1 + T5p would be cold/bright for people like me


----------



## JML

I have my HA-1 connected to my MacBook Pro (11,3 & Mavericks) via a 10' Belden Gold USB cable through an industrial-grade powered USB hub that connects to my laptop via a 2' cable to the left-side USB port.  (I know that some way the sound might be better if I connected the HA-1 directly to my laptop and used the right-side USB port, but I didn't notice any difference in functionality or sound, perhaps because I have one hefty power supply for the outboard hub). Once in a while the MacBook won't recognize the HA-1 once the HA-1 is turned on, and I have to manually change the output from the laptop's internal speakers to the HA-1.  But that's infrequent.  When I use the HA-1 I always run Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode, and Audirvana will take over the choice, setting the HA-1 as the preferred output choice if it is available.  I haven't noticed any real issues with my laptop recovering from sleep and disconnecting from the HA-1 if it was selected beforehand, whether I was running Audirvana or iTunes directly.
  
 If your Mac doesn't see the HA-1 as an option, that might be related to your power settings and sleep behavior, battery vs. AC power, etc.  There are issues with peripherals and Mavericks with FireWIre drives not sleeping, and external drives being disconnected under USB 3.0.  There are some apps (like AudioMate and AudioSwitcher) that control audio input/output choices and even sampling rates from the menubar, but I haven't seen the need for them on my setup; from what I could see this morning from several of those apps' descriptions, they don't constantly poll the system to see if something new is added or available, but only check when started up.  You might see if one of those apps helps find the HA-1 when the Mac wakes up or is started.


----------



## ThELiZ

Can someone please help... I'm debating either the HA-1 or the Chord Hugo for my PM-1 headphones. I have no opportunity for a demo, unfortunately.
  
 They are both the same price over here in the UK.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mrscotchguy said:


> It was delivered last night (at the latest possible route)


 
  
 Glad to hear that the HA-1 has arrived, even if it likely arrived at like 8PM your time. Enjoy demoing the HA-1 at your house and lugging it to your local Head-Fi meet.


----------



## mrscotchguy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Glad to hear that the HA-1 has arrived, even if it likely arrived at like 8PM your time. Enjoy demoing the HA-1 at your house and lugging it to your local Head-Fi meet.




Had a local Headfier over to see it. He was impressed. My HE-4 has never sounded so great, he kept coming back to that combo. His favorite feature was the auto volume adjust after gain change. It kept throwing him off every time!


----------



## Badas

theliz said:


> Can someone please help... I'm debating either the HA-1 or the Chord Hugo for my PM-1 headphones. I have no opportunity for a demo, unfortunately.
> 
> They are both the same price over here in the UK.




Are you kidding? Oppo all the way. Unless you want more portability. The Hugo is a toy compared the fully fleged HA-1.


----------



## lukeap69

theliz said:


> Can someone please help... I'm debating either the HA-1 or the Chord Hugo for my PM-1 headphones. I have no opportunity for a demo, unfortunately.
> 
> They are both the same price over here in the UK.


 
 Amos has briefly compared HA-1 & Chord Hugo on his PM-1 review http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-pm-1/reviews/11180


----------



## Herbie151

Hi to everyone - my first post on this site!
  
 A word of caution to potential purchasers - the HA1 appears NOT to take ipod classic gen 5. The user manual (kindly linked earlier in this thread) contains the following text:
  
 "Note: USB works with iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPad (4th generation), iPad mini, iPod touch (5th
 generation)."
  
 Classic is never mentioned and indeed is "stalled" by connecting it to the front USB. It has to de-power, run flat, and recharge and restart to recover.
  
 Also - (and I know this is picky but it caused me some confusion,) the manual also says:
  
 "The digital audio signal from your Apple product will be converted by the internal DAC and
 sent to the headphone and line level outputs."
  
 I'm guessing what it actually means is "...will be converted by the internal DAC IN THE AMPLIFIER, not your idevice, and send to the etc etc..."
  
 So if I plug in idevice it is bypassing the small inbuilt DAC in the ipod and using the oppo DAC instead.
  
 Cheers - enjoying reading and learning ALOT from this forum.


----------



## efeist

Welcome and thanks for the info!


----------



## Smarty-pants

herbie151 said:


> Hi to everyone - my first post on this site!
> 
> A word of caution to potential purchasers - the HA1 appears NOT to take ipod classic gen 5. The user manual (kindly linked earlier in this thread) contains the following text:
> 
> ...




Seeing as how you are using the digital output connection of the iPod, and not the analog (headphone) output, then yes, the DAC in the HA-1 will be used to do the conversion.
I suppose it could say...
"The digital audio signal from your Apple product will be converted by the internal DAC _of the HA-1_ and
sent to the headphone and line level outputs _of the HA-1_ ."
However to me it isn't confusing at all. You are just misinterpreting it as Oppo describing how the internals of the iDevice works,
which wouldn't make any sense since that is what the iPod manual is for . 

I do find it odd that it is incompatible with some iDevices though.
I found that my iPad2 works just fine with it, despite it not being on the list of compatible devices.
Does the 5th gen iPod Classic receive software updates like other iDevices?
If so, then perhaps that may cure some incompatibilities, but I don't know since I don't have one.


----------



## Maxx134

badas said:


> Are you kidding? Oppo all the way. Unless you want more portability. The Hugo is a toy compared the fully fleged HA-1.



The issue here is a portable unit being pushed should be compared to portable units..



lukeap69 said:


> Amos has briefly compared HA-1 & Chord Hugo on his PM-1 review http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-pm-1/reviews/11180



I have to take this with half a grain of salt because I owned the pm1 and what he perceived as more detail I noticed myself that the truth is the pm1 sounds sweeter out of portable units as the trebles seem more tingling but this percieved detailing is not necessarily treble accuracy..
It's more that the signature of the pm1 unit is brighter on portables..

For a proper showcase of true accuracy,
For a comparison you would have to play the HA-1 at its full potential on high gain and out of the balanced 4pin xlr,
 which the pm1 does not even have a jack for(!),
 and it is obvious that the sheer clarity and power the HA-1 has on balanced out to drive them would easily win..
This is why they should not be using & putting down the HA1 as a comparison to that little hugo, as it is misleading. 
I can't understand why anyone would compare a desk/home unit to a portable unit.


----------



## SharpEars

northman said:


> I am having a problem with my HA-1.
> 
> 
> I recived my USB cable last night, and plugged it into my HA-1, playing music for a couple of hours. Shut it down, and went to bed.
> ...


 
  
  


wfanning1 said:


> I am having the exact same issue any luck with it yet I can't get my Mac to see it what ever I do?
> 
> Update: have tried a few other usb cables with no luck and tried on my macbook as well with no luck. Shut down Mac and ha-1 no luck. Up until just yesterday was playing fine and never an issue this morning , nothing zilch ! Everything else on the ha-1 is working fine but nothing I have tried will make the Mac see it!


 
  
 I had a similar issue with my HA-1. The USB input stopped working when I powered it on one day. I tried other inputs like S/PDIF coax and that worked fine. I had to return it for repairs, because nothing I did could get that USB port working. Also, when connected the now broken USB transceiver on the HA-1 was causing other USB devices (e.g., hard drives) to periodically disconnect. OPPO was great at helping me troubleshoot and take care of the issue, so kudos to them!
  
 I have a feeling that either these units are very static sensitive or at least more so than all of my other USB devices (pure speculation on my part, since I don't know what kind of grounding or other static protection the USB port on the HA-1 offers) or there may be an infrequent USB transceiver issue (even wilder speculation on my part). In any case, mine is now connected through a powered USB hub to offer some static isolation from my PC and more importantly my fingers.
  
 If anybody is looking for a hub that will work with the HA-1, this one does (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DQFGH80/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) for the low price of $19, as long as you plug it into a USB 2 port on your PC/MAC. It offers an extra level of security against static with the dry winter season, and its accompanying static shocks from everything you touch, on its way. If you get another USB hub, make sure that it is powered or you will not be getting decent static protection.
  
 To confirm that you have a USB transceiver issue, try a different cable and more importantly try the unit with another computer if you have one just to rule out a problem with the PC/MAC that is sending the signal. Other than that, give their support a call.


----------



## Smarty-pants

maxx134 said:


> badas said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding? Oppo all the way. Unless you want more portability. The Hugo is a toy compared the fully fleged HA-1.
> ...




I don't agree with that at all.
How could the sound of the headphone change with whatever device is being used? That would be some sheer magic sauce for sure.
In reality it is the device that is changing, and thus the sound that is coming from the device is what is more or less revealing, and/or introducing sibilance.

Also not sure what you mean by the PM-1 not having a jack for balanced audio. Perhaps you meant to say the Hugo.


----------



## Maxx134

To clarify a bit for you,
Yes a headphone can change. .
Simple "burn-in" a new headphone can make change in sound. 

Simple impedance interactions of the amp output can make your headphones sound different.

Most portable are op amp driven and have no real current levels to drive a planar with authority. 
The pm1 sounds sweeter out of portable units however you like to explain it's interactions. 

It also only comes with a 1/4" & 1/8" plugs so that means they never tested the pm1 on the ha1 balanced xlr output.


----------



## Wfanning1

sharpears said:


> I had a similar issue with my HA-1. The USB input stopped working when I powered it on one day. I tried other inputs like S/PDIF coax and that worked fine. I had to return it for repairs, because nothing I did could get that USB port working. Also, when connected the now broken USB transceiver on the HA-1 was causing other USB devices (e.g., hard drives) to periodically disconnect. OPPO was great at helping me troubleshoot and take care of the issue, so kudos to them!
> 
> I have a feeling that either these units are very static sensitive or at least more so than all of my other USB devices (pure speculation on my part, since I don't know what kind of grounding or other static protection the USB port on the HA-1 offers) or there may be an infrequent USB transceiver issue (even wilder speculation on my part). In any case, mine is now connected through a powered USB hub to offer some static isolation from my PC and more importantly my fingers.
> 
> ...




Ok so it seems we might be uncovering a true fault with our beloved ha-1? It seems now this is the 4th case of this I have heard of now ! I contacted oppo but haven't heard back yet. I hope to hear from them today? Thanks all for your support but I can't help but to say this does worry me if it happens once handed are it will happen again. The question is will it still be under warranty when it happens?


----------



## Smarty-pants

maxx134 said:


> To clarify a bit for you,
> Yes a headphone can change. .
> Simple "burn-in" a new headphone can make change in sound.
> 
> ...




Umm, ya I guess if you want to split hairs, if a headphone should happen to change sound slightly from a burn-in period, then that would quantify a change in it's sound.

Yes an impedance interaction could change the way it sounds, but it's it's still not changing the headphone, only how it's interacting with the gear.

Sounds sweeter to YOU. Everyone's ears are different, and once again, since it is impossible for the headphones to physically change,
the difference you might or might not hear is inherent in the hardware being used with the headphones.

Not even sure what you are referring to. Amos's review of the HA-1?? Did he say specifically which outputs he tested?
I saw his review, but can't recall either way, but I don't argue that. It wasn't the point of my original comments.

The original point was that you claimed that the PM-1 sounds enhanced with a portable device when compared to the HA-1,
and that the change of sound is inherent in the headphones, but that's just not possible. The difference would lie in the hardware, not the headphones.


----------



## Maxx134

Lol. Ok,
but as an example, I don't have to physically change to run faster or slower or jump higher...

Performing better or lesser doesnt imply change physically. 

Yeah so the misunderstanding is I didn't clarify.
Your reasoning of a sonic character change, that can only be from a physical change but thats not what I meant to disagree on.
The changes are like shades of same sonic character. 

So yeah I am stating it's more in the "nature" of the pm1 to sound brighter and thus nicer out of my portable gear.
I stating sweeter which is a slight change of same sounds. .
The reviewer says it's has more details so in essence he is stating more change than me as it's different because more detailed means it "has more information"..
So you should have more problems with that?

Regardless, although the review was odd to throw in the Hugo comment being more detailed than the HA-1, it can/may also proves my point that the pm1 sounds different on portables.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Sounds different... ya maybe Max, but it's still not inherent in the headphones.
It sounds different because of the gear used. The headphones don't change, the incoming audio does.
I am using a "physical" reference because that is the ONLY way that the headphones could sound different (by inducing artificial sibilance).
Your original comment suggested that the PM-1 adds sibilance to the treble domain when used with a portable audio device, but that it isn't present when using the HA-1.
Yes, you can get a different sound from them, but that is based on the audio that is input.

I'm not going to post about it anymore. I don't want to waste others' time to beat a dead horse.
I think I made my point clear. No disrespect intended. I just don't agree.


----------



## i019791

maxx134 said:


> It also only comes with a 1/4" & 1/8" plugs so that means they never tested the pm1 on the ha1 balanced xlr output.


 
 More than 99% of headphones come with default 1/4" & 1/8" plugs. This does not imply that the the manufacturer has never tested the headphone balanced.


----------



## SharpEars

wfanning1 said:


> Ok so it seems we might be uncovering a true fault with our beloved ha-1? It seems now this is the 4th case of this I have heard of now ! I contacted oppo but haven't heard back yet. I hope to hear from them today? Thanks all for your support but I can't help but to say this does worry me if it happens once handed are it will happen again. The question is will it still be under warranty when it happens?


 
 If this turns out to be static discharge related, I would strongly urge people to use a powered USB hub like the compatible one I provided a link to in my original post which should be good for at least 2kV of isolation (some industrial hubs offer 4kV - 15kV of isolation but cost hundreds of dollars).
  
 For more information about ESD (Electrostatic Discharge) levels, see the table at the bottom of: http://www.edn.com/design/consumer/4413332/Circuit-protection--Understanding-differences-in-the-Human-Body-Model-and-IEC-61000-4-2-standards


----------



## olegausany

maxx134 said:


> badas said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding? Oppo all the way. Unless you want more portability. The Hugo is a toy compared the fully fleged HA-1.
> ...



Just because it costs twice more money


----------



## ThELiZ

The price is the same in the UK for both the HA-1 and Hugo. I really wish I could demo as I've heard so many conflicting opinions. IF it helps, I won't be using the PM-1 as a portable. I'd hate to take that much worth of gear out and about.
  
 I have to say, I like the idea of a desktop sized amp and having both Oppo products. But... I heard the Hugo at a show last year and it sounded incredible with the Audeze LCD3.
  
 No idea what to do!


----------



## Herueyes

*Hey Hastur!!!!!*
  
  
 I just did the deed - ordered a silver one - Spoke to Derek...
  
  
 Methinks you and Derek might be one and the same person...
  
  
 Y'all might want to get some therapy for that bipolar Schiit...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 NeWayz just give it the white glove treatment i.e. No Blemishes!!!!!
  
  

  
  
  
 Peace....


----------



## sbgunn

sharpears said:


> If this turns out to be static discharge related, I would strongly urge people to use a powered USB hub like the compatible one I provided a link to in my original post which should be good for at least 2kV of isolation (some industrial hubs offer 4kV - 15kV of isolation but cost hundreds of dollars).
> 
> For more information about ESD (Electrostatic Discharge) levels, see the table at the bottom of: http://www.edn.com/design/consumer/4413332/Circuit-protection--Understanding-differences-in-the-Human-Body-Model-and-IEC-61000-4-2-standards


 
  
 This is exactly what happened to mine - rear USB input just stopped working one day but optical and other inputs were fine. Oppo had me troubleshoot a bit and did an advance exchange. The whole warranty process was smooth. New one has been working just fine since I got it even without a powered hub. I just assumed it was an odd glitch with my original unit.


----------



## mithrandir38

herbie151 said:


> Hi to everyone - my first post on this site!
> 
> A word of caution to potential purchasers - the HA1 appears NOT to take ipod classic gen 5. The user manual (kindly linked earlier in this thread) contains the following text:
> 
> ...


 I have a classic gen 7 and it IS compatible. No freezing up, and it passes the data.


----------



## Maxx134

smarty-pants said:


> ^Sounds different... ...
> Yes, you can get a different sound from them, but that is based on the audio that is input.
> 
> I'm not going to post about it anymore. I don't want to waste others' time to beat a dead horse.
> I think I made my point clear. No disrespect intended. I just don't agree.



Hey no problem I actually agree with your point!

The reason is I don't see them as opposing viewpoints, but actual points to a multi faceted issue with various variables involved. 
To me they are pieces of a puzzle and do not conflict but instead add up to try cover all the complexity of the reality of the situation which is hard to fully capture in a description. 
So I appreciate you point out other sides..(!)


----------



## Maxx134

sbgunn said:


> This is exactly what happened to mine - rear USB input just stopped working one day but optical and other inputs were fine. Oppo had me troubleshoot a bit and did an advance exchange. The whole warranty process was smooth. New one has been working just fine since I got it even without a powered hub. I just assumed it was an odd glitch with my original unit.



For protection I suggest the schiit wyrd usb decrapifier..


----------



## Maxx134

theliz said:


> Can someone please help... I'm debating either the HA-1 or the Chord Hugo for my PM-1 headphones. I have no opportunity for a demo, unfortunately.
> 
> They are both the same price over here in the UK.



If the Hugo is prices as low as the HA-1 (around $1.2k) then it is probably great for portable use if you are able to spend that much on a portable unit. .
Otherwise it is just apples and oranges and just totally different item categories that are odd to be comparing. 




lukeap69 said:


> Amos has briefly compared HA-1 & Chord Hugo on his PM-1 review http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-pm-1/reviews/11180



This is the second time I see a comparison of this nature I believe can be taken out of context. 

Just an odd thing to do and To me, it is misleading For any reviewer who is testing,
 to say the Hugo has more details without specifics.

It is general consensus that balanced output is superior to normal headphone out.
Similar opinion applies to speaker taps being superior. 
Also, in my experience,
every headphone I tried, on the HA -1 balanced xlr outputs, sound superior to its headphone out.
I would consider the HA-1 competitive, if not superior to anything its price range...

That being said:
1-Reviewers simply put it out there with no evidence that they used anything other than normal headphone out on the pm1.
2-The pm1 does not come with a balanced connector. 

Therefore it is a correct assumption to say they didn't use the HA-1 to its potential with the balanced xlr outputs which are superior. 

Therefore the statement that hugo has more details than HA-1 when using the pm1 needs more clarification and is misleading. 

There are other adjectives I can use to describe the HA-1 like "soundtage", "impact, "bass weight", "clarity", "realism" and all those words have greater impact and cover more description than the word "details".
So throwing out arbitrary comments to put down the HA-1, or elevate the Hugo, doesn't wash with me...


----------



## SpudHarris

maxx134 said:


> If the Hugo is prices as low as the HA-1 (around $1.2k) then it is probably great for portable use if you are able to spend that much on a portable unit. .
> Otherwise it is just apples and oranges and just totally different item categories that are odd to be comparing.
> This is the second time I see a comparison of this nature I believe can be taken out of context.
> 
> ...




X 1

Nicely put.....


----------



## HasturTheYellow

herueyes said:


> *Hey Hastur!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just did the deed - ordered a silver one - Spoke to Derek...
> ...


 
  
 No, Derek and I are not one in the same.
  


> NeWayz just give it the white glove treatment i.e. No Blemishes!!!!!


 
  
 The HA-1 stands were actually hand built, so I am not at all surprised if some amount of "character" got through the line. I wouldn't expect that from the HA-1 as it is primarily automated with a small amount of manual installation.


----------



## ThELiZ

maxx134 said:


> If the Hugo is prices as low as the HA-1 (around $1.2k) then it is probably great for portable use if you are able to spend that much on a portable unit. .
> Otherwise it is just apples and oranges and just totally different item categories that are odd to be comparing.


 
  
 Well, we actually get pretty ripped off over here for Oppo stuff. The Oppo is £1200 ($2000) and the Hugo can be had for the same price. I know you shouldn't judge something by the fact that it costs more, but I don't like the idea of getting ripped off for the Oppo.


----------



## Herueyes

hasturtheyellow said:


> No, Derek and I are not one in the same.
> 
> 
> The HA-1 stands were actually hand built, so I am not at all surprised if some amount of "character" got through the line. I wouldn't expect that from the HA-1 as it is primarily automated with a small amount of manual installation.


 
  
  
  
 Hey now Hastur it was just an observation... Don't take it personally.
  
  
 Just saying that Jekyll and Hyde stuff can get outta hand real fast... Nah Mean...
  
 Ya'll errr I mean you and or Derek might want to sit down and check out *"Enemy" with Jake Gyllenhaal* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
*You know - just to clear matters up and see Who's Who...* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 NeWayz the HA-1 and Stand are definitely gonna make an appearance at the NY Area Meet this November
  
  
 I might give Jude a call to see if he's going to be there with his PM-1's
  
  
 If not I may PM you about it - no need to bring Derek into this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 As always...
  

  
  
 Peace...


----------



## Maxx134

those have living in warm climates or warm inside I found a neat little solution...

mini laptop fan! 

nice


----------



## Maxx134

it fits perfect



although I use it for my SONY VAIO VGN-P type mini laptop which fits nicely in the back..
All black 



I still think that just putting feet under the oppo is best solution as the time it takes to heat up is much longer and it is not as hot anymore unless I leave on 24hrs but still not as hot as stock feet which I feel is a huge oversight on their part as this unit deserves some nice big feet!


----------



## Raptor34

I tried the "feet".  The HA-1 temp was the same, with or without the risers.   It looked Dorky to boot.   No thanks.  I trust Oppo design expertise to keep the innards of the HA-1 at the right operating temperatures without mods of any kind.   Fans indeed.


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> I tried the "feet".  The HA-1 temp was the same, with or without the risers.   It looked Dorky to boot.   No thanks.  I trust Oppo design expertise to keep the innards of the HA-1 at the right operating temperatures without mods of any kind.   Fans indeed.


 

 Yeah, but did you read one of the most extensive reviews on the HA-1.
  
 https://translate.google.com/translate?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://www.hdfever.fr/2014/07/10/test-oppo-ha-1/#postTabs_ul_51675
  
 Where they talk about vibration concerns and recommend feet. It was the one main fault they found. So by adding feet you help with two issues.
  
 Main comments:
  
_A little neglect is noted, but each judge whether or not it makes a difference. Indeed, the HA-1 used in the typical feet oppo. These feet of plastic terminated by a rubber pad dedicated to the absorption of vibrations. These feet are relatively effective and it is clearly obvious that we can do much better. OPPO must know for a fact, because the manufacturer offers an optional dedicated support to the HA-1. This support is an additional cost of course, but I urge you to consider it as a good investment. Alternatively, you can opt for an alternative mechanical decoupling, such as skates or Stabren Oehlbach. Going back to the support of HA-1, it looks like a wooden faux making use of the same veneer finish that support the headset OPPO PM-1. The support on which will rest the HA-1 is an elevated Plexiglas plate by spacers made of metal. This means that there is a vacuum, it will improve the cooling of the HA-1 and provide better decoupling. The HA-1 will be better isolated from vibration and should run cooler._
  
 Poor English as it is translated but you get the idea.


----------



## Northman

i019791 said:


> Oppo HA-1 + T5p would be cold/bright for people like me


 
 I have just had a 3 hour session with my setup, and I would say it does sound a bit bright to begin with! But after 30-60 min, while it warms up I feel it softens up and smooths out any harsh sounds. 3 hours of different acoustic artists.
  
 Funny thing is, my USB cable in "cold" mode, is stiff. 1 hour into my session its pliable and soft, and the HA-1 is quite toasty to the touch.
  
  
 It feels like I am listening to a ( at least after reading tons about these ) Sennheiser HD800, in which they are very revealing. If the recording is rubbish, its no point in listening to it on my setup.


----------



## mrscotchguy

After running the demo one night for 8 hours straight, I thought I'd share my thoughts. Class A runs hot, that's just what it does. I'm sure Oppo did extensive testing before it went to the beta testers. Had Oppo run into problems with its current design, they would have changed it. 

Not once in that 8 hour window did any part of the unit felt too hot to touch with my bare hand. My old Asgard 1 got much much hotter, uncomfortably so. 

So no need to worry here. I think we forget just how much heat Class A can put out.


----------



## Badas

mrscotchguy said:


> After running the demo one night for 8 hours straight, I thought I'd share my thoughts. Class A runs hot, that's just what it does. I'm sure Oppo did extensive testing before it went to the beta testers. Had Oppo run into problems with its current design, they would have changed it.
> 
> Not once in that 8 hour window did any part of the unit felt too hot to touch with my bare hand. My old Asgard 1 got much much hotter, uncomfortably so.
> 
> So no need to worry here. I think we forget just how much heat Class A can put out.


 
  
 I ran mine that long in the weekend. Headphone listening and Pre-amp. Mine only got warm on the top grill. Not on the body. However we are in winter here. Not freezing inside but not hot either so that would make a difference.


----------



## webstaa

Just a question - there is a short related thread I found in search, but wanted to add it here instead.

Background - I demo'd a Japanese unit for a couple of weeks, and want to buy one. I live in Japan, but am from the US. The Japanese version is 1.5x the cost of the US version, and its back-ordered. I could just get a US one when I visit the States and take it back with me. I'll be moving back to the States anyways in just over a year or so.

I emailed both Oppo US and Oppo Japan to ask them these questions:
1. Will a US HA-1 work on Japan's 100v 50hz power?
2. Will a Japan HA-1 work on US's 120v 60hz power?
3. What's the time frame for backordering a HA-1 in Japan? (I didn't ask the US branch this question.)

Here's the response I got from Oppo US: "The player has a switching power supply that supports 100~240V 50/60Hz power switching, so the player will work in Japan and a Japanese player will work in North America."

Here's the response I got from Oppo Japan: "The source voltage is different between Japan (100v) and the United States (120v), as you knew. 
The tolerance of the input voltage in any CE products is generally +/- 10%. Thus, your HA-1/US can accept 108v – 132v.
This basically means that your HA-1/US does not work with the source voltage in Japan at 100v.
While you may use 100/120 step-up transformer, we cannot commit the operation with 100% credibility, because it depends on the specification of the transformer. It could be worth trying for you, though.
So, we basically recommend you to buy HA-1/JP instead. "

So which is correct? And what do you think is the best course of action?


----------



## Badas

webstaa said:


> Just a question - there is a short related thread I found in search, but wanted to add it here instead.
> 
> Background - I demo'd a Japanese unit for a couple of weeks, and want to buy one. I live in Japan, but am from the US. The Japanese version is 1.5x the cost of the US version, and its back-ordered. I could just get a US one when I visit the States and take it back with me. I'll be moving back to the States anyways in just over a year or so.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like BS from Japan to me. I ordered from the US and we are on 220V. A mate in the US used mine first for a weekend then shipped to me. The voltage switched itself no problem at all. I would believe Oppo US. It is there product.
  
 If you want to be safe see if you can take a look at the back of a Japanese Oppo. If it has 100-240V then there is no difference.
  
 Oppo does not have a reputation of making different products with different voltages for different parts of the world. They keep it simple.


----------



## webstaa

Thanks for the quick reply! The one I demo's only had the standard Japanese power rating listed - 100v 50/60hz. Printed right under the socket just where 100-240v 60hz is printed on the US version. Although on the Japan website they have pictures of the US version. Unfortunately, when I demo'd it (I've since had to send it back) I didn't think to check more in depth.


----------



## Raptor34

badas said:


> Yeah, but did you read one of the most extensive reviews on the HA-1.
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://www.hdfever.fr/2014/07/10/test-oppo-ha-1/#postTabs_ul_51675
> 
> ...


 

 With all due respect, both the heat and vibration issues are nothing but hot air and the result of not finding much at all wrong with the HA-1 in the first place!        Class A amps run hot. 
 As for the 'vibration' issue, ah, what vibration?   From headphones?   Really?   The HA-1 is first and foremost a headphone amplifier. 
 "Poor English as it is translated but you get the idea."   Yep, I get the idea.  The reviewer is shilling  expensive isolation feet that you don't need  but have bragging rights about,  just like speaker wire isolation feet.  Yikes guys!


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> With all due respect, both the heat and vibration issues are nothing but hot air and the result of not finding much at all wrong with the HA-1 in the first place!        Class A amps run hot.


 
 Agreed on not finding much at all wrong. They loved it and it was a good review. Yes Class A runs hot.
  


raptor34 said:


> As for the 'vibration' issue, ah, what vibration?   From headphones?   Really?   The HA-1 is first and foremost a headphone amplifier.


 
 A lot use as a pre-amp. I have three very powerful subs (over 1000watts each) in my system. Vibration would be a concern. However I get your point. If using for headphones only then not a issue.
  


raptor34 said:


> "Poor English as it is translated but you get the idea."   Yep, I get the idea.  The reviewer is shilling  expensive isolation feet that you don't need  but have bragging rights about,  just like speaker wire isolation feet.  Yikes guys!


 
  
 I didn't get that impression and they talked about the Oppo stand being an option. I was just trying to help. Mine is most definitely running cooler. My outside case use to get hot. Not now. Only the top heat grate gets warm.


----------



## atubbs

Somewhat short (and will argue how sweet), but I've now spent a decent amount of time with a pair of HA-1s. The first one I received had a power LED that would dim and go out after being on for some amount of time. It had nothing to do with the LCD dimming; it seemed instead to be that interaction with anything on the front panel of the device or any amount of extended listening would cause it to blink out. This unit also had a high pitched sound that would come on intermittently and sounded like a camera flashgun charging up and discharging. Went back and forth with Oppo a few times and they finally concluded they should send me a replacement unit.
  
 The replacement unit has had neither of the issues and has worked solidly and without issue since.
  
 As far as normal operation, yes, the unit gets warm. By specs, it consumes 70 watts, and seldom few of those watts are going into headphones. This is hardly a fair comparison, but if you put a 60 watt bulb in a metal box for a while, I'm pretty sure you'll find it warm to the touch. Make up an efficiency factor to your preference, but an amplifier that can drive a low-impedance load to a few watts in pure class A is going to be blowing an order of magnitude more watts as waste heat.
  
 In terms of sound quality, the amp does relatively well and is incredibly versatile. There are a ton of inputs, there's preamp capability, and there's enough power to drive the HE-6. There aren't a lot of bells and whistles, but the ones that are present are useful. Build quality is solid. Design seems to be well thought-out.
  
 The thing is quiet, but not dead-quiet. There's a decent range of gain and precision of control of said gain. That is, I have plenty of level control for the HE-6 but I also can make the volume levels comfortable without the steps being too big when using a set of JH13s. With that said, there's enough noise with the JH13s that I wouldn't describe the listening as pleasant; I would not recommend the HA-1 for IEM use. I did not notice the noise with any full-size cans.
  
 The sound signature struck me as relatively neutral in my listening; I've spent some time with its USB, coax, and optical inputs. All seem to work well enough with my sources. I've experimented with a few DSD tracks, but have a hard time saying that the performance is leaps and bounds better than red book PCM material. May be the source material isn't anything special.
  
 As an all-in-one DAC, head amp, and pre amp, I think the unit delivers at the price point. For me, this hits a great niche as a home office or bedside listening station. The versatility definitely is a win.


----------



## Maxx134

The strange thing I noticed is that the ha1 sounds a bit sweet and tube like in signature when paired with the he6, giving the he6 a sweet detailed relaxed sound.

On the he560 the sound was much more neutral and energetic. .
Probably has to do with the he6 more than the ha1..

Anyway the ha1 is my preferred equipment now as the hd800 never sounded better in my trials with it...
Right now I have those and the he560 and the ed12 and they all sounding fantastic out of the HA-1..


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Maxx134,
  
 Quote:


maxx134 said:


> The strange thing I noticed is that the ha1 sounds a bit sweet and tube like in signature when paired with the he6, giving the he6 a sweet detailed relaxed sound.
> 
> On the he560 the sound was much more neutral and energetic. .
> Probably has to do with the he6 more than the ha1..
> ...


 
  
 Regarding your enjoyment of HA-1 > HD800...
  
 Which HA-1 input do you prefer with the HD800, if any?
  
 Are you going balanced out to HD800?  If so, which cables?
  
 Is your HD800 modded in any way?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Northman,
  
 Quote:


northman said:


> I have just had a 3 hour session with my setup, and I would say it does sound a bit bright to begin with! But after 30-60 min, while it warms up I feel it softens up and smooths out any harsh sounds. 3 hours of different acoustic artists.
> 
> *Funny thing is, my USB cable in "cold" mode, is stiff. 1 hour into my session its pliable and soft, and the HA-1 is quite toasty to the touch.*
> 
> It feels like I am listening to a ( at least after reading tons about these ) Sennheiser HD800, in which they are very revealing. If the recording is rubbish, its no point in listening to it on my setup.


 
  
 Are you saying that an hour after turning on your HA-1, your USB cable becomes "pliable and soft" only near the Type B connector (at the back of the HA-1) - or are you saying it becomes "pliable and soft" along its entire length?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike


----------



## Maxx134

zilch0md said:


> Regarding your enjoyment of HA-1 > HD800...
> 
> Which HA-1 input do you prefer with the HD800, if any?
> 
> ...



HD800 anax2.0 moded without all the creatology foam which alters the soundstage, rather only on the metal ring of driver..
White carpet liner is used without stock black felt which dampen sound when using both..

Going balanced into HA1 with Cardas cable..


----------



## olegausany

Thanks to Max134 I have HD800 moded exactly same way but using Vanquish cable (Draug 2 expected soon ) and also have HE-560 using same cable with appropriate adapters with all mods (thanks again to Max134 ) and very happy with the pairing. HE-560 is great addition to HD800 but not the replacement. If you're looking for something in between of both look for Edition 12 (heard Max134's pair with my setup ).


----------



## MattTCG

New review up...
  
 http://headphone.guru/


----------



## holzohr

badas said:


> Very nice. That silver Oppo is begging to go on that stand.


 
  
 You are right. I will rearrange this.
  
  
 I think, I have read the complete thread but not sure now if it was discussed already. The HA-1 accepts DSD (DoP) via its digital inputs (for toslink it needs a "better" optical cable). A very nice surprise to me.


----------



## x RELIC x

holzohr said:


> You are right. I will rearrange this.
> 
> 
> I think, I have read the complete thread but not sure now if it was discussed already. The HA-1 accepts DSD (DoP) via its digital inputs (for toslink it needs a "better" optical cable). A very nice surprise to me.




No DSD through toslink unless it's converted to 24/192 maximum PCM first (which obviously isn't native DSD). Rear USB only for DSD.


----------



## holzohr

I guess, pics say more than words:
  

  

  
 Tested with native DSD-files via the digital outputs from an Auralic Aries (of course DoP enabled in the Aries settings).
 That even works with a Squeezebox Touch (firmware 7.8 something and LMS 7.9 on a x86 architecture or Daphile), at least via  coax. Not tested with toslink. The SBT must have the EDO-applet installed, and DoP enabled in the LMS settings.
  
 More pics needed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
   
 Quote: From the Oppo Support
  


> DOP over digital coaxial and optical is something that may work, but is not guaranteed, which is why we do not advertise this feature on our HA-1.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> No DSD through toslink unless it's converted to 24/192 maximum PCM first (which obviously isn't native DSD). Rear USB only for DSD.


 
  
  


holzohr said:


> You are right. I will rearrange this.
> 
> 
> I think, I have read the complete thread but not sure now if it was discussed already. The HA-1 accepts DSD (DoP) via its digital inputs (for toslink it needs a "better" optical cable). A very nice surprise to me.


 

 Yeah asked that question to Oppo when I first got the HA-1. I asked about connecting the Oppo BDP-103D to the HA-1. This is the answer i got:
  

```
Donovan, You will connect with digital coaxial or optical for all audio sources except for SACD. SACD will require the use of the analog outputs. Best Regards, Customer Service OPPO Digital, Inc. 2629B Terminal Blvd. Mountain View, CA 94043 [url=mailto:Service@oppodigital.com]Service@oppodigital.com[/url] Tel: 650-961-1118 Fax: 650-961-1119
```
  
 So I use analog for SACD. However you must go into the blu-ray players menu and setup all the speakers to 2 channel only no sub. Or if you get a multichannel SACD the surround sound is lost in a 2 channel analog output. I folded all speaker sound in the player into 2 channel.


----------



## Badas

holzohr said:


> I guess, pics say more than words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice pictures. Look smart in silver.


----------



## x RELIC x

holzohr said:


> I guess, pics say more than words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I stand corrected. Apologies!


----------



## Badas

matttcg said:


> New review up...
> 
> http://headphone.guru/


 

 Not a bad one either.


----------



## zilch0md

maxx134 said:


> HD800 anax2.0 moded without all the creatology foam which alters the soundstage, rather only on the metal ring of driver..
> White carpet liner is used without stock black felt which dampen sound when using both..
> 
> Going balanced into HA1 with Cardas cable..




Thanks Max!

I really can't visualize your version of the mod, but it sounds like you've got only Creatology foam on the metal ring and only the white carpet liner on the mesh, right?



Mike


----------



## Maxx134

zilch0md said:


> Thanks Max!
> 
> I really can't visualize your version of the mod, but it sounds like you've got only Creatology foam on the metal ring and only the white carpet liner on the mesh, right?
> 
> ...




Look here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/13720_20#post_10871492


----------



## BobJS

matttcg said:


> New review up...
> 
> http://headphone.guru/


 
  
 Nice review.... telling it like it is.  Great feature set..... great pairing with warmer or high-end rolled off phones like the popular planars, and satisfactory with picky headphones (read: HD800) when using an external DAC.


----------



## MattTCG

badas said:


> Not a bad one either.


 
  
  


bobjs said:


> Nice review.... telling it like it is.  Great feature set..... great pairing with warmer or high-end rolled off phones like the popular planars, and satisfactory with picky headphones (read: HD800) when using an external DAC.


 
  
 Thanks guys. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## tuatara

holzohr said:


> I guess, pics say more than words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The amp looks very smart in silver. Still waiting on mine to arrive, hopefully about a week away. Although I'll be mainly using it for vinyl replay I'm interested in dipping a toe in the waters of digital(non cd) playback. I really like the PM-1 and using it mainly with the Yamamoto amp for now, but have the Oppo and Audeze  balanced cables ready to try with the HA-1. My first taste of balanced playback as well.


----------



## akhyar

The amp is an excellent pairing with PM-1.
I'll think you'll be extremely pleased with the combo


----------



## BobJS

akhyar said:


> The amp is an excellent pairing with PM-1.
> I'll think you'll be extremely pleased with the combo


 
 Out of curiousity, are the PM-1's highs rolled off at all?  Dark, neutral, bright?


----------



## olegausany

For me they're dark with no sparkle


----------



## mrscotchguy

Running the HA-1 with asio on my win8.1 netbook.  Anyone know what buffer size is recommended in the OppoUsbAudio Control Panel?


----------



## akhyar

bobjs said:


> Out of curiousity, are the PM-1's highs rolled off at all?  Dark, neutral, bright?




They are dark


----------



## tuatara

They're just right, perfect for me.


----------



## Maxx134

badas said:


> ^
> 
> Really nice pic and gear.
> 
> A really good idea getting a lava lamp rather than tubes.







wgb113 said:


> Thx! Lava lamps are mandatory with HiFis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







aamefford said:


> You can say that again!







wgb113 said:


> Dude...you need a headphone TREE!
> 
> You might be onto something with that lava lamp/headphone stand combo though! It would kill two birds with one stone!
> 
> ...




I need more water but it seems like a good idea!

 
Hmm oops!
 I think I should have got a sealed one!
Liquid & electronics gear make sparks!
Ok Scratch that.lol
That's not a true lava lamp that's a fish tank type..


----------



## tesox

After a few month with my HA-1 I'am a very disappointed.
 It's again the Volume control, wich seems to be the weak point on this amp.
 The laggy remote control performance and the +/- jumping db-levels at the 12 o' clock position are an annoying fact
 but a result of the "high-precision" analog volume control, I've been told here.
  
 But now, I have (suprisingly at the same knob position) a crackling sound at knob rotation.
 It disappears after moving the knob back an forth a few times but after some time it is back again,
 sometimes it takes one or two days.
 The crackling is hearable with and without music playing. Headphone (Audeze) is connected balanced.
  
 I am totally excited.... I spend lots of money (Germany) for this device wich is designed for one key-feature:
 Pure, clean sound -  and it crackles!
  
 So what to do ? RMA? - waiting weeks and getting it back with "No faults found"?
 I am


----------



## Brault

tesox said:


> After a few month with my HA-1 I'am a very disappointed.
> It's again the Volume control, wich seems to be the weak point on this amp.
> The laggy remote control performance and the +/- jumping db-levels at the 12 o' clock position are an annoying fact
> but a result of the "high-precision" analog volume control, I've been told here.
> ...


ooooh, this really puts me off... Please keep us informed regarding this issue!


----------



## zilch0md

olegausany said:


> For me they're dark with no sparkle




With which ear pads?



akhyar said:


> They are dark




With which ear pads?



tuatara said:


> They're just right, perfect for me.




With which ear pads?



Mike


----------



## olegausany

zilch0md said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > For me they're dark with no sparkle
> ...



Can't really remember cause I heard them a good while ago but even EQ didn't help


----------



## akhyar

zilch0md said:


> With which ear pads?
> With which ear pads?
> With which ear pads?
> 
> ...


 

 Their stock leather pads.
 Should be the 1st gen pads as there's no upgrade pads available in Singapore


----------



## zilch0md

olegausany said:


> Can't really remember cause I heard them a good while ago but even EQ didn't help







akhyar said:


> Their stock leather pads.
> Should be the 1st gen pads as there's no upgrade pads available in Singapore




Thanks guys.


----------



## mrscotchguy

tesox said:


> After a few month with my HA-1 I'am a very disappointed.
> It's again the Volume control, wich seems to be the weak point on this amp.
> The laggy remote control performance and the +/- jumping db-levels at the 12 o' clock position are an annoying fact
> but a result of the "high-precision" analog volume control, I've been told here.
> ...




That's a shame, after a week of heavy use, I'm almost about to buy one. Then again, 90% of my usage was using the knob in the traditional way.

Sounds like a dirty pot to me...


----------



## tuatara

zilch0md said:


> With which ear pads?
> With which ear pads?
> With which ear pads?
> 
> ...


 

 original pads. Still waiting on the local importer to supply the updated items.


----------



## atubbs

tesox said:


> After a few month with my HA-1 I'am a very disappointed.
> It's again the Volume control, wich seems to be the weak point on this amp.
> The laggy remote control performance and the +/- jumping db-levels at the 12 o' clock position are an annoying fact
> but a result of the "high-precision" analog volume control, I've been told here.
> ...


 
  
 I would at least get in touch with Oppo. I had problems with my first HA-1; we went back and forth a few times and they sent me a new unit and I just had to send back the old one. All was well thereafter. Don't know if it's more complicated in Germany?


----------



## mrscotchguy

Thought I would post some quick impressions from the meet yesterday. Demo'd Oppo was a hit. There was really nothing it didn't work with to a certain point. We all agreed though, it really wasn't the best pairing with the HD800 and it created a paradox for me... We plugged the LCD2.2 with Fazor and the sound was super bright... Yes, bright! So there's that.


----------



## MattTCG

mrscotchguy said:


> Thought I would post some quick impressions from the meet yesterday. Demo'd Oppo was a hit. There was really nothing it didn't work with to a certain point. We all agreed though, it really wasn't the best pairing with the HD800 and it created a paradox for me... We plugged the LCD2.2 with Fazor and the sound was super bright... Yes, bright! So there's that.


 
  
 Those impressions pretty much mimicked my own. The sabre dac can be a little edge and bright at times. The real magic of the HA-1, IMO, is the amp section. Put a better dac with it and it will shine. It sounds phenomenal with the NAD m51 and gungnir, even with the hd800.


----------



## atubbs

My take thus far (I do not have a large sample set of Sabre DACs) is that the Sabre implementation is not atypical of the genre ... that is, I don't think it's a sub-par Sabre DAC as much as ... it's a Sabre DAC? Don't know if other folks with more experience feel differently. The gain stage is solid.


----------



## mrscotchguy

atubbs said:


> My take thus far (I do not have a large sample set of Sabre DACs) is that the Sabre implementation is not atypical of the genre ... that is, I don't think it's a sub-par Sabre DAC as much as ... it's a Sabre DAC? Don't know if other folks with more experience feel differently. The gain stage is solid.





matttcg said:


> Those impressions pretty much mimicked my own. The sabre dac can be a little edge and bright at times. The real magic of the HA-1, IMO, is the amp section. Put a better dac with it and it will shine. It sounds phenomenal with the NAD m51 and gungnir, even with the hd800.




I don't have enough experience with high end dacs to have a say, but I thought the dac in the Oppo was a HUGE upgrade over my old Bifrost and AQ Dragonfly (which was a huge upgrade over the Bifrost).

I agree with you about the amp... It really is impressive, especially with my HE-4. It satisfies my needs for a dac... Lets just hope it does keeps it that way for a few years


----------



## Badas

tesox said:


> After a few month with my HA-1 I'am a very disappointed.
> It's again the Volume control, wich seems to be the weak point on this amp.
> The laggy remote control performance and the +/- jumping db-levels at the 12 o' clock position are an annoying fact
> but a result of the "high-precision" analog volume control, I've been told here.
> ...


 
  
 I have been using since release day. Never had a scratchy volume. Sure I get that over step of the volume control. However it doesn't bother me.
  
 I use low gain. Balanced Output on Audeze LCD-3.


----------



## Peter_S

mrscotchguy said:


> Thought I would post some quick impressions from the meet yesterday. Demo'd Oppo was a hit. There was really nothing it didn't work with to a certain point. We all agreed though, it really wasn't the best pairing with the HD800 and it created a paradox for me... We plugged the LCD2.2 with Fazor and the sound was super bright... Yes, bright! So there's that.


How about with the LCD-3s? Is it particularly synergistic with them? Or does the DAC still hold them back?


----------



## Maxx134

I have noticed in the upper range of the volume that it had a bit of scratchy when it passed was turned up to spot,
but once volume is set it does not interfere with the sound only noticed when moving the volume & over that spot. 
If I ran over it a few time it would go away. 
Since I don't move volume much I don't notice it but nevertheless it is a concern for the future.


----------



## x RELIC x

tesox said:


> .....................
> 
> But now, I have (suprisingly at the same knob position) a crackling sound at knob rotation.
> It disappears after moving the knob back an forth a few times but after some time it is back again,
> ...







maxx134 said:


> I have noticed in the upper range of the volume that it had a bit of scratchy when it passed was turned up to spot,
> but once volume is set it does not interfere with the sound only noticed when moving the volume & over that spot.
> If I ran over it a few time it would go away.
> Since I don't move volume much I don't notice it but nevertheless it is a concern for the future.




These sound like a typical case of dust in the volume pot, especially if repeated turning makes it go away. I've never had to clean mine but think they can be cleaned? Anyone have any suggestions for procedure or products to clean the volume pot?


----------



## kali77

Has anyone paired these with the Beyer T1's? I just ordered a pair, and I'm looking to upgrade my GD compass. This has a lot of great features for sure, just not sure how it would pair. Other route would be tube amp and separate dac. With that being said I think the PM-1 will be next on my list to add so I'm keeping this in mind as well. Thanks for any feedback on the combo.


----------



## Smarty-pants

silver HA-1 for sale in classifieds


----------



## Raptor34

maxx134 said:


> I have noticed in the upper range of the volume that it had a bit of scratchy when it passed was turned up to spot,
> but once volume is set it does not interfere with the sound only noticed when moving the volume & over that spot.
> If I ran over it a few time it would go away.
> Since I don't move volume much I don't notice it but nevertheless it is a concern for the future.


 

 Huh?


----------



## marhol

matttcg said:


> New review up...
> 
> http://headphone.guru/


 
 Thank you Matt, another interesting review of OPPO HA-1/ PM-1 is here: http://www.highfidelity.pl/@main-498&lang=en


----------



## x RELIC x

smarty-pants said:


> silver HA-1 for sale in classifieds




I thought you loved it. :blink:


----------



## Smarty-pants

x relic x said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > silver HA-1 for sale in classifieds
> ...




I do , but c'est la vie.


----------



## zilch0md

It sure sold quickly!


----------



## Maxx134

I don't want to bother with what seems like a tiny dust sound in very end position of volume pot. I checked today and it not actually like a dust sound. 
A tiny scratch sound at very end of max volume position makes me think it's just the electrical sound of the pot contact rubbing over the unused end of dial.
Rather than dust it may be extra substance that make the dial move smooth. .

Has no effect on sound though and only noticable when moved with no music or I would blow up my headphones lol.


----------



## Canadian411

badas said:


> I have been using since release day. Never had a scratchy volume. Sure I get that over step of the volume control. However it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I use low gain. Balanced Output on Audeze LCD-3.


 
  
 How do you set the gain level ? I must be a dummy, I had this amp for few months now and not knowing you can do this.
  
 thks in advance,.


----------



## mithrandir38

canadian411 said:


> How do you set the gain level ? I must be a dummy, I had this amp for few months now and not knowing you can do this.
> 
> thks in advance,.


 go through the menu options and you'll see the gain options


----------



## Badas

canadian411 said:


> How do you set the gain level ? I must be a dummy, I had this amp for few months now and not knowing you can do this.
> 
> thks in advance,.


 

 Press the source button (don't turn it). It operates as a menu button. Keep pressing until you get to the gain menu. Then turn to high gain. Press source again. You will hear a click. That means Hi-Gain is set.


----------



## Canadian411

oh !,,, thanks guys !


----------



## Herueyes

Hey Hastur err Derek... Why this thing took a whole week (7days) to get from the West Coast to the East Coast???
  
 Ordered a Teac UD-501 mid week and it showed up same day as the HA-1... and the Teac was via USPS....
  

  
  
 NeWayz....
  
  

  
  
  

  
  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  
 Here the Teac is feeding the HA-1 via XLR... (DSD baby DSD!!)
  
 Yeah I know blasphemy in this thread but I'm using the Teac
  
 to test out the HA-1's various inputs and outputs and vice-versa...
  
 Ya gotta do a proper shakedown...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## rambotan

You will love the Teac as a DAC. Used to have the UD-501 and in my opinion it sounds better than the Sabre DAC in the Oppo, and not as tiring to listen to.


----------



## Herueyes

rambotan said:


> You will love the Teac as a DAC. Used to have the UD-501 and in my opinion it sounds better than the Sabre DAC in the Oppo, and not as tiring to listen to.


 
  
  
 I hear that... I already have the UD-H01 feeding my Mjolnir... only reason for the UD-501 is for the DSD feature...
  
  
 I actually let my co-worker unbox and test out the HA-1 in his office...
  
 He was doing a head to head with his ifi nano idsd dac
  
  
  
 He bought in his Audeze's & trusty SuperLux HD 681
  
 I bought in my Senn HD 800's and Grado PS 500
  
  
  
 (you can barely make out the ifi next to the HA-1 in the pic)

  
  
  
  
 Meanwhile on the otherside of the office building I was wayyyy
 too busy enjoying the Teac with my SoundMagic HP100's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Hey old yella'...I mean Hastur/Derek... can we get some EQ'ing
  
 or tone settings (bass + treble) like my Teac NP-H750 & FIIO E17
  
 or perhaps a DSD analog FIR filter like the Teac UD-501 has?
  
 You know *A little Something to Take the Edge Off...*
  
  
  
 - Peace...


----------



## Herueyes

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately we only have black available for review samples as the silver units were manufactured after the black units. Surprisingly, no one has returned a silver unit for a refund. Hmm... maybe we should stop selling black units...


 
  
  


dixter said:


> Every one knows the black ones are faster..


 
  
  
 Now ya'll know I couldn't let the above slide....
  

  
 Hey Hastur you say no one's returned a silver one yet?
  
 Hmmm... and to think I just got my silver one Yesterday....
  
 30 days Huhh... Well old yella' methinks you might see one 
  
 coming your way sooner than that... Derek *RMA* Please!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I mean all could be forgiven if say I were to receive a nice
  
 new jet black(non-demo)  HA-1 with a matching stand or 
  
perhaps a BDP-105D - you know the Darbee Edition or 
  
perhaps a matching set of Headphones...you know The
  
PM-1 and PM-2 with Balanced cables and Headphone
  
Stands - Yes everything has to come with it's own stand..... 
  
  
 I told you before Hastur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Peace...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 P.S. You can ask Derek where to send the _*Schiit!!!*_


----------



## HasturTheYellow

herueyes said:


> Hey Hastur err Derek... Why this thing took a whole week (7days) to get from the West Coast to the East Coast???


 
  
 FedEx Ground is 5 business days, starting with the day after the package is physically picked up, to reach the East Coast from California. USPS may be faster in some cases, but they also are less reliable in terms of quality of service (tracking, tracing, redirecting, etc). So we prefer FedEx over USPS as our default courier.
  
 Quote:


herueyes said:


> Hey Hastur you say no one's returned a silver one yet?


 
  
 No, there have been returns. I was just having a little fun with the fact that we could only send a black unit for the Head-Fi meet because the all returned silver units have been claimed (either for in-house use or for reviewers who find them more photogenic).


----------



## Herueyes

mithrandir38 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with the info display?  I'm using the asio driver with no extra processing in jriver media center, and all mp3's are playing back in 44.1/32.  All redbook rips seem to playback accurately at 44.1/16 and most 96/24 files play back accurately, with the exception of two dvd audio rips which are listed at 96/24, but play back in 96/16.  I don't believe this was happening with my Schiit Bifrost, but then again, It didn't have an LCD display.
> 
> any Info?  Thanks.


 
  
  


rono said:


> I've seen some of this also, and chatted with MattTCG a little about it.  I've got a Rush HDtracks album that's 96/24, shows up as 96/16.  I think this is just the DAC detecting all bits above 16 as zero's, which seems to indicate that these files are an upsample, and there is not 24bits of data there.  Some google searches confirmed others seeing the same on DVD-A rips of the same album.
> 
> I also occasionally see the DAC report 32 bit on output for lossy files, it just appears to be processing those as 32 bit in JRiver, so it's outputting a bunch of extra zero's to the DAC.  Sometimes after a few moments it switches down to 16. Like you, my previous DAC (ODAC) didn't display anything so I couldn't see this before.  I think this is fine.


 
  
  


sharpears said:


> I also see mp3s play back as 44.1/32, so it's not just you. I think this is correct, but not sure why. If you load an mp3 file into Adobe Audition it also shows it as 32-bit, btw.


 
  
  
  
 I've been getting PCM XXX.X/32 on the display for everything using the following drivers
  
  
 OPPO USB AUDIO 2.0 ASIO Driver [ASIO]  & the OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC [WASAPI]  (via JRiver MC19)
  
  

  

  

  

  
  
  
 did some *reading about the audio path* and tried the 
  
  
 OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC [Direct Sound]
  
  
 and that correctly gives the PCM XXX.X/16  and PCM XXX.X/24 on the Display
  
  

  

  

  

  
  

  
  

  
  
 I clicked on a DSD file (.DFF) and got back
  

  
  
 Hope This Helps....
  
  
 P.S. I have some 48/16 files that show up as 44.1/16 and that's with the [Direct Sound] driver...
         Maybe a firmware update will cure all this or not??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Peace...


----------



## rambotan

DSD files should read DSD 2.8XXXX or DSD 5.6XXXX if set up for native mode


----------



## Canadian411

I do not understand the need of Teac UD-501 or am I missing something ?
 Oppo play DSD no ?
 Only thing I can see is having two DACs for separate channel, can you explain the benefit of having Teac DAC ?
  
 thanks !


----------



## Herueyes

rambotan said:


> DSD files should read DSD 2.8XXXX or DSD 5.6XXXX if set up for native mode


 
  
  
  
 With JRiver MC19 - I have to change the *Output Encoding* to "*DSD in DoP format (requires DSD capable DAC)*"
  
  
 There's No "Native" option - only DoP for DSD 2.8XXXX  
  
  
 For DSD 5.6XXXX There's two options "Native" and "DoP"
  
 Peace...


----------



## Herueyes

canadian411 said:


> I do not understand the need of Teac UD-501 or am I missing something ?
> Oppo play DSD no ?
> Only thing I can see is having two DACs for separate channel, can you explain the benefit of having Teac DAC ?
> 
> thanks !


 
  
 What The??? Are you serious????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have you ever been skiing?? You see all these people going up the mountain just to come back down right???
  
 and then they go up again to come back down again... and then the Empire...
  

  
 OK scratch that bad analogy....
  
  
 OK How many headphones/iem's/dacs do you have?? Now ask yourself - Why do I have more than one of each???
  
  
 If you still don't get it then perhaps you should take the Pepsi err...
  
  
                 * Headphone Challenge!!*
  
 Head-fiers who possesses no more than 1 dac/headphone can cast the first stone!
  
                           (Blindfolded of course!!)
  

  
  
*Disclaimer:* In no way should this be attempted by 1 dac/headphone Head-fiers...(if any actually exist)
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Nice. You are a funny guy. Thanks for the smile


----------



## Canadian411

haha, I honestly think 1 should be enough but again there is no one amp and one dac can do all.
I thought Oppo was good enough to drive HE6 but ffail big time.

I read that as Oppo 1 DAC isn't good enough ? is that why 2 dac chips are required to fill the gap ?


----------



## Dixter

herueyes said:


> With JRiver MC19 - I have to change the *Output Encoding* to "*DSD in DoP format (requires DSD capable DAC)*"
> 
> 
> There's No "Native" option - only DoP for DSD 2.8XXXX
> ...


 
 The " Native " option in JRiver MC19 is " None "      if you choose DoP then there is a conversion taking place prior to the DSD DAC
  
 FYI...  JRiver is now MC20


----------



## olegausany

herueyes said:


> rambotan said:
> 
> 
> > DSD files should read DSD 2.8XXXX or DSD 5.6XXXX if set up for native mode
> ...



Foobar2000 with SACD plugin playing DSD files in native mode without problems


----------



## MattTCG

olegausany said:


> Foobar2000 with SACD plugin playing DSD files in native mode without problems


 
  
 Same here.


----------



## Herueyes

dixter said:


> The " Native " option in JRiver MC19 is " None "      if you choose DoP then there is a conversion taking place prior to the DSD DAC
> 
> FYI...  JRiver is now MC20


 
  
  
 When I have None option it doesn't play at all on the fly... I have to manually change to DoP to hear anything...
  
 but that's with JRiver MC19 - time to put the laptop on the net and update...
  
 Medasi....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


olegausany said:


> Foobar2000 with SACD plugin playing DSD files in native mode without problems


 
  
  
 Yeah I haven't tried foobar at home yet... Have all the plugins/components installed but have been lazy... My coworker at work was having issues with foobar playing the .DFF files with the HA-1. The SACD.iso files where no problem but the .DFF files required a switch/change in the driver settings... I'll get around to foobar sooner or later as I continue messing with all these various DSD formats and such...
  
 Medasi...


----------



## Herueyes

canadian411 said:


> haha, I honestly think 1 should be enough but again there is no one amp and one dac can do all.
> I thought Oppo was good enough to drive HE6 but ffail big time.
> 
> I read that as Oppo 1 DAC isn't good enough ? is that why 2 dac chips are required to fill the gap ?


 
  
 Are you trying to drive the HE6 through the TRS jack or the 4-pin Balanced output? If you are using the TRS jack then invest or borrow a friends Balanced cables and try again... You might be surprised... I'm pretty sure you can adjust the gain via the EQ settings (computer software) as well... (Also adjust the gain on the HA-1 if you haven't done so already)
  
 I like the HA-1 so far - gets warm pretty fast even with all the vents especially underneath! With all this heat dissipation going on you would think that power would not be an issue...
  
 The Dac in the HA-1 is good enough... (remember these are the BluRay Player guys)
 My Burson Conductor has the Sabre dac as well... correct me if i'm wrong but the Benchmark DAC2 HGC utilizes 4 balanced ESS Sabre 32-bit D/A converters per channel... (Methinks that's eight in total)




  
 The Teac uses the BurrBrown PCM1795 Dac (one per channel) but no 4 pin Balanced output only TRS...
This is where the Schiit Mjolnir picks up the slack - if the UD-501 or HA-1 comes up short then it's XLR time!!!
  
 You might need to give the HA-1 some more burn in time and perhaps change the usb cable, along with your headphone cable, and then the power cable and perhaps get a power conditioner, and then a voltage stabilizer and then... Enjoy...
  
 Unfortunately here in America and spreading to the rest of the planet... Patience is becoming a lost art. The immediacy of things and expectations is driving people insane... Everybody wants "it" and they want "it" NOW!...
  
 "It" usually is the latest and greatest gizmo or format... DSD format - 8K TV's - Octacore CPU's - Dolby Atmos - Gigabit Internet - etc... Ask someone what they possess and they can run down a list of gadgets and techno babble... Ask them how they "feel" and you might get the *BSOD* look on their face...  (and no I'm not a luddite!)
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## Herueyes

dixter said:


> The " Native " option in JRiver MC19 is " None "      if you choose DoP then there is a conversion taking place prior to the DSD DAC
> 
> FYI...  JRiver is now MC20


 
  
  
 I did the deed and updated to J River MC20 which now has more DSD options under the Output Encoding...
  

  
  
  
  
  
 My other Laptop still has J River MC19 and the Output Encoding for DSD wasn't as Robust...
  

  
  
 I'm still not getting/understanding the "None" option you suggested...
  
 If I select "None" under Output Format then I'm back to PCM XXX.X/32
  
 In this case PCM 352.8/32  for a .DFF file (1X DSD)
  

  
  
 I still have to switch drivers and the Output format to get the HA-1 to readout the correct bit depth...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To play DSD the same is required (switch to ASIO Driver and Output Format Change)...
  
 No Biggie onto Foobar2000 - well maybe tomorrow... 
  
  
 - Peace...


----------



## rambotan

To be frank, it is very hard to hear the difference between PCM 352.8/32 vs DSD2.8/5.6. Might be a problem with my ears,
  
 But it just feels good to see DSD appear on the display


----------



## j0ewhite

herueyes said:


> I'm still not getting/understanding the "None" option you suggested...
> 
> If I select "None" under Output Format then I'm back to PCM XXX.X/32
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not at home now so couldn't check the settings.
  
 IIRC, there is a setting somewhere which says 'bitstreaming - OFF (recommended)'.
  
 If you changed it to 'bitstreaming - DSD', it will show correctly DSD 5.6XXX...


----------



## Herueyes

j0ewhite said:


> I'm not at home now so couldn't check the settings.
> 
> IIRC, there is a setting somewhere which says 'bitstreaming - OFF (recommended)'.
> 
> If you changed it to 'bitstreaming - DSD', it will show correctly DSD 5.6XXX...


 
  
 You Hit the Nail on the Head... I turned the Bitstreaming to DSD... No Need to switch the Output Formats and Change Drivers!!!!!
  
  
 I went to *Tools-> Options -> Settings-> Bitstreaming: Yes (DSD)*
  

  
  
  
  
 Medasi... May Lewis Hamilton Win The Singapore GP Come Race Day!!!!
  

  
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## j0ewhite

herueyes said:


> Medasi... May Lewis Hamilton Win The Singapore GP Come Race Day!!!!


 
  
 BINGO!


----------



## Herueyes

j0ewhite said:


> BINGO!


 
  
  
 Aight Now that's what I'm talking 'bout!!! Hit'em Where it Hurts.... Below the Belt!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
  
 Aheeem!!!! A moment of Silence Please as the Oppo has gone Dark!!!
  

  
 Nothing technical... Just because the "Blacks are Faster!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 You hear me Hastur!!! I ain't forgot!!!
  
  
 24 Days and Counting till *RMA*!!!
  
  
 You better send me my Schiit!!
  
  
 You on thin Ice old yella!!!
  

  
  
 Peace...


----------



## Herbie151

Advice from Knowledgeable people PLEASE!!
  
  
*Upstairs:*
Oppo HA-1.
Denon 5000 with balanced re-cable.
Three Ipod classics.
One Ipod Touch.
  
*Downstairs:*
Desktop PC Windows XP containing:
1TB of ALAC music. (mostly 16 bit 44khz CD rip)
55,000 Tracks.
Traditional wireless router for the household.
Itunes 10.7
Android smart phone.
  
I love the HA-1 amp. That seems to be the consensus of opinion from those that know - i.e here!
  
Please can you recommend a way for me to dispense with my capacity short (and old!!) ipods and stream wirelessly to the HA-1 upstiars (too far for a cable) with an use interface (on my smartphone?)  OTHER THAN SONOS which seems a) Expensive b) isonly 16 bit and therefore not really future proof c) Seems to disappoint some users
  
I am not a huge techno guy - i renew once every 10 years - just completed - and the technical jargon and three letter abbreviations, and sheer consumer choice is just bewildering. I just want to have availble to choose from - my whole itunes library when I'm upstairs listening to the awesome HA-1.
  
I'd really appreciate some advice!
  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Herueyes

herbie151 said:


> Advice from Knowledgeable people PLEASE!!
> 
> 
> *Upstairs:*
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Off the top of my head I would suggest you purchase and ipad.... wait a minute you have an ipod touch.... Hmmm....
  
  
*1.* connect to your wireless network (via ipod touch)
  
_*2. make sure you have home sharing turned on in itunes & on your itouch*_
  
 (Click the above Link for how to set up home sharing)
  
*3.* your entire itunes music library should appear on your itouch now
  
  
*4.* connect your ipod touch to the HA-1 through the ipod/iphone/ipad port (I haven't tried this out yet)  or do it via Bluetooth
  
  
*5.* Enjoy...
  
*6.* Lose that Android phone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*7.* Get an apple phone and have your intimate photos appear on the web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*8.* Skip number *6* & *7* and Stay with Android...
  
  
  
 Peace....


----------



## Herbie151

Nice - thanks Herueyes. I really appreciate that. I hadn't thought of that.
I always wondered what "bonjour" was on itunes and removed that component years ago without missing it. Of course, having now researched your above suggestion, I realise that Bonjour is in fact needed to make the whole home sharing thing work so that's my next move. I'll give this a go. thanks.


----------



## Brault

herueyes said:


> .....
> 
> *3.* your entire itunes music library should appear on your itouch now
> 
> ...



Emphasize the "should" in Herueyes' suggestion... iOS' music player doesn't work well with large iTunes libraries, if at all. I use FileBrowser by Stratospherix to play my 16,000 track library on the iPad. Maybe Apple has fixed this in iOS 8, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Herbie151

Thank you Brault. Duly noted.


----------



## zilch0md

I just realized that, having previously posted this unofficial, interpolated chart for the OPPO HA-1's power output into various loads via the 4-Pin XLR jack...
  





  
  
  
 ... I had never produced a similar chart for the power output via the 6.3mm TRS jack:
  
  
  




  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks Mike!


----------



## zilch0md

You're welcome!


----------



## Badas

Come on Oppo give us some basic tone controls. Your DAC is very bright. Too bright. 

Giving us real basic bass / treble controls will really help tame the harshness.

Beginning to bother me. Might have to change.

You already have the graphic. Keep it the same as the volume control. Just have to issue firmware.


----------



## Canadian411

I don't find it bright, it's perfect for me


----------



## zilch0md

Only for the HD800, I would love to have some hardware tone controls.


----------



## Raptor34

badas said:


> Come on Oppo give us some basic tone controls. Your DAC is very bright. Too bright.
> 
> Giving us real basic bass / treble controls will really help tame the harshness.
> 
> ...


 

 Tone controls?  BAH.   It's perfect just the way it is.  imho that is


----------



## Badas

If you didn't want to use tone controls you wouldn't have to use them.
  
 However it would be great for users who do find it way to bright.
  
 I chucked my Arcam rDac back into the mix a few days ago and everything came alive. Music had personality again. The Oppo might be neutral however it is boring, lifeless and clinical. With just a tad of treble control it could be a lot better. Basically everything is there to do it as well. Just add tone controls at the end of the menu and use the volume graphic for the interface.


----------



## i019791

badas said:


> If you didn't want to use tone controls you wouldn't have to use them.
> 
> However it would be great for users who do find it way to bright.
> 
> I chucked my Arcam rDac back into the mix a few days ago and everything came alive. Music had personality again. The Oppo might be neutral however it is boring, lifeless and clinical. With just a tad of treble control it could be a lot better. Basically everything is there to do it as well. Just add tone controls at the end of the menu and use the volume graphic for the interface.


 
 You appear using only the dac part of HA-1, and finding it bright.
 I would not consider the Oppo in this case even if it came with tone control - loss of fidelity and tone control likely on the amp part.
 Why not keeping the rDac or getting some other non bright dac, e.g. Metrum Octave ?


----------



## Badas

i019791 said:


> You appear using only the dac part of HA-1, and finding it bright.
> I would not consider the Oppo in this case even if it came with tone control - loss of fidelity and tone control likely on the amp part.
> Why not keeping the rDac or getting some other non bright dac, e.g. Metrum Octave ?


 

 Yeah. I think I have to do that. Pity. I had a soft spot for the Oppo. However now it seems to be the weak link in the chain.


----------



## HiFiAudio

badas said:


> Come on Oppo give us some basic tone controls. Your DAC is very bright. Too bright.
> 
> Giving us real basic bass / treble controls will really help tame the harshness.
> 
> ...


 
 How does a headphone amp/DAC with a very flat frequency response denote a very bright response, that would be the fault of the source or the headphones utilized?
  
 Example

  


badas said:


> If you didn't want to use tone controls you wouldn't have to use them.
> 
> However it would be great for users who do find it way to bright.
> 
> I chucked my Arcam rDac back into the mix a few days ago and everything came alive. Music had personality again. The Oppo might be neutral however it is boring, lifeless and clinical. With just a tad of treble control it could be a lot better. Basically everything is there to do it as well. Just add tone controls at the end of the menu and use the volume graphic for the interface.


 
 Some people like tone controls, but they are a source of distortion adding additional circuitry in the path of converting digital to analog. With a strictly class A design with a analog volume knob, adding Bass and Treble tone shaping options wouldn't be desirable IMHO.   Its better to utilize that from the source be that a computer with audiophile software, or a hi-res portable player for example that has equalization adjustments.


badas said:


> Yeah. I think I have to do that. Pity. I had a soft spot for the Oppo. However now it seems to be the weak link in the chain.


 
 How much experience do you have with other headphone amp/DAC's that provide that.  Got examples?


----------



## Badas

hifiaudio said:


> How does a headphone amp/DAC with a very flat frequency response denote a very bright response, that would be the fault of the source or the headphones utilized?
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


 
  
 I get ya. I know. The Oppo is a very flat DAC. Not trying to pick a scrap here or anything. However to my ears it is boring. No warmth.
 I understand that tone controls distort. Many great sound devices distort. Look at tubes, distort beautifully. It can add character.
  
 I used the Senny HD700 headphones with the Oppo HA-1 and it was just unusable. I switched to Audeze LCD-3 headphones a lot better. I now don't use the HA-1 as a amp. I just use it as a DAC and send it to my Marantz Power amps for speakers and Woo WA22. The Woo sounds even better again, just a tad too bright. The Marantz sounded awful using the Oppo HA-1. The Marantz DAC was way better. However guess what the Marantz has tone controls. Add a little distortion (lowered the treble a few notches) and Wow. Perfect.
  
 I also added the Arcam rDac back into the mix. What a great DAC. Warm and lush. Everything the Oppo is not. I think I might just add that back into the chain and feed it to the Oppo and then on to other equipment. A real waste tho. The only thing I would use the Oppo for would be volume control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Stick tone controls on the HA-1 and then I wouldn't need the Arcam. Things will be simpler and great. I think Oppo will learn from years to come. Flat is not usually the best. Manufactures like Arcam (the first company to make an external DAC for a CD player) and Marantz have that knowledge.


----------



## Herueyes

badas said:


> I get ya. I know. The Oppo is a very flat DAC. Not trying to pick a scrap here or anything. However to my ears it is boring. No warmth.
> I understand that tone controls distort. Many great sound devices distort. Look at tubes, distort beautifully. It can add character.
> 
> I used the Senny HD700 headphones with the Oppo HA-1 and it was just unusable. I switched to Audeze LCD-3 headphones a lot better. I now don't use the HA-1 as a amp. I just use it as a DAC and send it to my Marantz Power amps for speakers and Woo WA22. The Woo sounds even better again, just a tad too bright. The Marantz sounded awful using the Oppo HA-1. The Marantz DAC was way better. However guess what the Marantz has tone controls. Add a little distortion (lowered the treble a few notches) and Wow. Perfect.
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 I would try to change the headphone cables first or like was suggested the actual headphones... Some Schiit just don't go together...
  
 You could try a different USB cable or power cable or or Hey Hastur!!! are there any fuses in this jammy???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since you got the WA22 then welcome to tube rolling... http://www.head-fi.org/t/694525/dubstep-girls-massive-5ar4-5r4-5u4g-rectifier-review-comparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread
  
  
 This is where the fun or hobbyist part of Head-Fi'ng comes into play... You gotta get your hands dirty...
  
  
 Its like wine & food... it's all in the pairing... so don't be afraid to take that first step
  

  
 errr... I mean don't be afraid to get your feet wet.....
  

  
 Dammit!!!! NeWayz... If all else fails...
  
  
 you can always go back to what you know best...
  
  

  
 Yikes!!!... What I'm trying to say is that you can always rely on your fellow Head-Fi'ers to lend
  

 a helping hand or two... 'cause you know we just beez like dat...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Any Questions???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Peace....


----------



## x RELIC x

HAHAHAhahahaHAHAHAha HAHAHA hahaha

LOL


----------



## lukeap69

Classic!


----------



## Badas

^

Very well done.


----------



## j0ewhite

And so, I was looking for a longer USB cable as I shifted my hardware around. I began googling here and there.
  
 And so it _seems _like a USB cable without the 5V power (Data+/- and GND only) *MAY *help in the SQ as there's no noise introduced into the cable at all.
 (I used _*'MAY' *_here as I don't want to go into debate regarding digital cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 I found Elijah Audio Isolate CU and Michael advised to do a simple test to see if my DAC can work with the 5V.
  

  
 No. It didn't work.
  
 I'm using JRMC 20 with ASIO driver. It cannot playback.
  
 I did also emailed OPPO Service to ask them about it, below is their reply.
  


> Joe,
> 
> It is not necessary, no. The HA-1 does not generate power on the Asynchronous USB port, so it should not be necessary that you use a USB cable that includes the power line. A data only USB cable should work with the HA-1.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any comments? Or did I do a bad job in testing? I used electrical tape to cover the 5V pin.


----------



## jerick70

Hi All,
  
 I need a little advice from all of the gurus on here...  
  
 I just purchased a Oppo HA-1 a month ago.  I'm having some odd performance issues with it.  The sound out of the balanced outputs (not headphone) just don't seem to preform up to par with the rca outputs.  I'm connecting this to a Creek Evolution 50a and a Little Dot MK VI+. So speaker output and headphone output seem flat but seems much better with rca.  I though it may be cables so I've tried some custom pure silver xlr cables(way to bright but still lack luster) off ebay and now I'm on some kimber hero xlrs, still same isisue.
  
 How can I test if there is an issue with the XLR output?  Maybe it is just the synergy between the Oppo DAC and the Evo 50a?  That doesn't make a whole lot of sense since the rcs works well.  If it is a synergy issue, what DAC would you replace the Oppo with?  
  
 Jeff


----------



## Badas

jerick70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a little advice from all of the gurus on here...
> 
> ...




Not sure if this helps but I'm using both outputs. Unbalanced to Power Amp and Speakers. Balanced to Woo WA22 head amp. Both sound exactly the same to my ear.


----------



## jerick70

@Badas yes that helps quite a bit.  What power amp are you using?  A bit closer to knowing if it is bad since it works well for you.
  
 Does anyone know of a good way to test the XLR output on the HA-1 and the XLR input on my Evolution 50A?


----------



## Badas

jerick70 said:


> @Badas yes that helps quite a bit.  What power amp are you using?  A bit closer to knowing if it is bad since it works well for you.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good way to test the XLR output on the HA-1 and the XLR input on my Evolution 50A?


 

 My Unbalance outputs are going into a Marantz SR7009 AVR which has two MM77055 5 channel Power Amps. All my speakers are bi-amped with two 140W power amps into each speaker (so a total of 280W) using Polk Audio RTiA7's. The sound from the speakers sonically sound the same but with a lot more power obviously.
  
 XLR straight into Woo. Sonically sounds the same.


----------



## jerick70

@Badas Nice system!  How do you like the Woo WA22?  I debated on getting one, but ended up getting the Little Dot MK VI+ instead.


----------



## Badas

Thanks@Jerick70.
  
 The Woo is a fantastic piece of kit. I started with the Oppo HA-1 but had a feeling I would really like tubes. So I had to try.
 I can't compare to other tube amps as the Woo is the only one I have owned. I did trial the WA7 however I found that was a bit of a toy. Eventually I bit the bullet so to speak and decided on the WA22 primarily for power and balanced. With a bit of tube rolling (totally NOS now) I'm in heaven so to speak. I know I will have the WA22 forever. Eventually hand it to my sons.
 I have compared to the HA-1 on various times. Oppo have made a fantastic amp and I hear songs and think it couldn't be any better. I then unplug and put it in the Woo and everything becomes so alive.
  
 Edit: Just looked up Little Dot MK VI+. Very nice.


----------



## BeatsWork

If you were looking to go “end-game” (or at least really long term) would you go Oppo HA-1 or Gungir/Mjlonir stack?  I like the fact that Gunghir is upgradeable.
  
 ·        - Live in US
 ·         -HifiMan HE-500 with balanced cable (and single-ended adapter)
 ·         -Like tube sound but weary of always feeling the perfect sound is just one more tube purchase away


----------



## olegausany

I own HA-1 but use HD800 and also have fully moded HE-560 and while i still own 3 really great tube amps with many different tubes for them i don't feel I'm missing something by using HA-1 so they are for sale


----------



## lac29

Someone mentioned that the Mjolnir might get an update in the near(ish) future if that affects your decision.


----------



## BeatsWork

lac29 said:


> Someone mentioned that the Mjolnir might get an update in the near(ish) future if that affects your decision.


 
 Deep sigh. I suppose that's always the risk you run with any type of AV gear - instant buyers regret. As mentioned that's why I like the Gunghir - seems they put a lot of thought in to ease of upgrade path. Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Badas

beatswork said:


> Deep sigh. I suppose that's always the risk you run with any type of AV gear - instant buyers regret. As mentioned that's why I like the Gunghir - seems they put a lot of thought in to ease of upgrade path. Decisions, decisions ...




I would like to add. I own the Oppo HA-1 plus a decent tube Amp. With average tubes in it still beats the HA-1. With good tubes it runs circles around the HA-1. I often switch between the two set at the same volume and it is night and day difference.  The amp section of my Oppo HA-1 is basically retired. Only use DAC and remote volume control.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> I would like to add. I own the Oppo HA-1 plus a decent tube Amp. With average tubes in it still beats the HA-1. With good tubes it runs circles around the HA-1. I often switch between the two set at the same volume and it is night and day difference.  The amp section of my Oppo HA-1 is basically retired. Only use DAC and remote volume control.




You upgraded to a nice class-A tube amplifier twice the price of the HA-1. I hope it sounds better. 

By the way, did I see 2 HA-1 stands? Very slick.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> You upgraded to a nice class-A tube amplifier twice the price of the HA-1. I hope it sounds better.
> 
> By the way, did I see 2 HA-1 stands? Very slick.




Yeah I realise that. I was hoping it would. I have to say even tho I'm not using the HA-1 amp it is awfully slick. If I hadn't heard a good tube amp I would have been contented. If I had to guess I would put HA-1 at 95% as good as the tube.

Ya have to spend a lot more $$ to get that last 5%.

Yeah I couldn't think of another way to accommodate both amps. So I got two stands. The Woo stand is just spun around 180 degrees so the Oppo logo is at the back.


----------



## samsie

Need help from you guys.
  
 I am a new owner of the HA-1.
  
  I tried to use Astell & Kern AK100  Portable Digital Player as source via optical input while I was playing online game yesterday.
  
I could not get any sound from the HA-1.  I tried different cable and different songs and it did not work.  Any body has similar experience?
  
At the moment I connect the AK100 to my old V-DAC (via optical) as source, use RCA input to the HA-1 . 
  
 I have no problem using optical output from my laptop to HA-1 so I do not think i have a faulty HA-1.  
  
any idea what is the problem?
  
 Sam


----------



## j0ewhite

samsie said:


> Need help from you guys.
> 
> I am a new owner of the HA-1.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Sam
  
 Did you try connecting through the HP out? IIRC, the HP out is the Optical Out instead of the Optical In interface.
  
 Make sure to select OPTICAL on the HA-1 as source.
  
 Does AK100 has Bluetooth? If so, you can use Bluetooth as Input too.


----------



## samsie

I tried the bluetooth too. it works perfectly fine and it sounds quite good.
  
 I do not understand why it does not work with optical output from AK100. The optical cable connection from AK100   to the MF V-DAC is fine, so I am pretty sure the way I connect them together is OK.  





  
 sam


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Samsie,
  
 This part of your story is good news:   
  


> I have no problem using optical output from my laptop to HA-1 so I do not think i have a faulty HA-1.


 
  
 That pretty much indicates that your A&K is at fault.
  
 What sample rates are you trying to play via the optical cable?  
  
 Using the same cable that worked between your laptop and the HA-1, try 44.1kHz songs first, then if that works, go to the higher sample rates.
  
 (It's most likely that you have already tried playing 44.1kHz files, but I thought I'd rule that out, just in case.)
  
 Have you ever used the A&K's optical out successfully with some other DAC that accepts an optical input?


----------



## samsie

zilch0md said:


> Hi Samsie,
> 
> This part of your story is good news:
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I did.  I used the same optical cable to connect  AK100 with MF V-DAC and Audio-gd NBF10SE without any problem (though the other two DAC  do not accept anything higher than 96KHz.  Most of my files are  44.1KHz which were ripped from CD.  ). 
  
I contacted the local service centre, they said there should be  something wrong with my system (In other word, they tried to convince me that it was not their problem.) I wish they were more helpful than this. 
  
Sam


----------



## craftyhack

samsie said:


> Yes, I did.  I used the same optical cable to connect  AK100 with MF V-DAC and Audio-gd NBF10SE without any problem (though the other two DAC  do not accept anything higher than 96KHz.  Most of my files are  44.1KHz which were ripped from CD.  ).
> 
> I contacted the local service centre, they said there should be  something wrong with my system (In other word, they tried to convince me that it was not their problem.) I wish they were more helpful than this.
> 
> Sam


 
 This is tricky... your AK100 optical *output* works fine to your V-DAC and NBF10, and your HA-1 optical *input* works fine from your laptop to your HA-1, and you are using the same optical cable for all of these other options as you are when trying to connect your AK100 optical out to your HA-1 optical in?  I have an AK100 that I can unpack and test with my HA-1, I believe I have tried it before but not certain, I got the AK240 before I got the HA-1, and I cannot recall it I tested the AK100 with the HA-1 or not.  In my case I have a native 3.5mm->toslink optical cable, is your cable the same, or are you using an adapter to convert a toslink optical connector on one side to 3.5mm to connect to the HA-1?  After you plug in optical cable in to your AK100 and hit play, do you see a red light on the other side of the toslink cable before you plug it into the HA-1?


----------



## samsie

craftyhack said:


> This is tricky... your AK100 optical *output* works fine to your V-DAC and NBF10, and your HA-1 optical *input* works fine from your laptop to your HA-1, and you are using the same optical cable for all of these other options as you are when trying to connect your AK100 optical out to your HA-1 optical in?  I have an AK100 that I can unpack and test with my HA-1, I believe I have tried it before but not certain, I got the AK240 before I got the HA-1, and I cannot recall it I tested the AK100 with the HA-1 or not.  In my case I have a native 3.5mm->toslink optical cable, is your cable the same, or are you using an adapter to convert a toslink optical connector on one side to 3.5mm to connect to the HA-1?  After you plug in optical cable in to your AK100 and hit play, do you see a red light on the other side of the toslink cable before you plug it into the HA-1?


 
 You are correct.  I used an AUDIO TECHNICA optical cable which has a native 3.5mm plug on one side, so I guess it is almost perfect for the purpose. (It was an old one made of quartz instead of fiber glass or plastic,  I  think it is a good quality one ).  
  
 I saw red light come out from the cable when I pull it from the HA-1.  I guess the AK100 is working OK.
  
 Can you try if your AK100 work with HA-1 via optical cable? thanks for your help in advance
  
 Sam


----------



## j0ewhite

I was just going through the HA-1 website and I realized:
  
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Overview.aspx
  

  
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Features.aspx
  

  
 The second one showing 24-bit is a typo or...?


----------



## Canadian411

lol. my ears can't detect 24 bits vs 32 bits.


----------



## avraham

canadian411 said:


> lol. my ears can't detect 24 bits vs 32 bits.


 

 I can't detect 32 bits either, the best I can do is 30 maybe 31 bits.


----------



## lukeap69

avraham said:


> I can't detect 32 bits either, the best I can do is 30 maybe 31 bits.




LOL


----------



## j0ewhite

canadian411 said:


> lol. my ears can't detect 24 bits vs 32 bits.


 
  
  


avraham said:


> I can't detect 32 bits either, the best I can do is 30 maybe 31 bits.


 
  
  


lukeap69 said:


> LOL


 
  LOL... calm down guys...
  
 reason I asked is because my HA-1 is showing 24 bit but JRiver audio path output showing 32 bit.


----------



## Maxx134

j0ewhite said:


> And so, I was looking for a longer USB cable as I shifted my hardware around. I began googling here and there.
> 
> And so it _seems_ like a USB cable without the 5V power (Data+/- and GND only) *MAY* help in the SQ as there's no noise introduced into the cable at all.
> (I used _*'MAY'*_ here as I don't want to go into debate regarding digital cable  )
> ...



I tried this a while back and neither the oppo HA-1, or the schiit "wyrd" worked without that power alive. 

My next idea it to reroute the power separately by using two cables. 
Also they make a cable which separates the power conductor from the others internally and is shaped flat.. 





jerick70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a little advice from all of the gurus on here...
> 
> ...



it was stated way back in this thread that the rear connections are opamp based and take a bit of burn in and was stated to be a bit lean at first untill break in.
I haven't experienced this myself as I never used them but thought it would help to know this. 



badas said:


> I would like to add. I own the Oppo HA-1 plus a decent tube Amp. With average tubes in it still beats the HA-1. With good tubes it runs circles around the HA-1. I often switch between the two set at the same volume and it is night and day difference.  The amp section of my Oppo HA-1 is basically retired. Only use DAC and remote volume control.



ok so I know it was a bit misleading as I believe you are talking about a $2k woo wa22, 
But I like to know if you were comparing with the ha1 balanced out or the single ended out.
To me the balanced out makes a considerable improvement and specs show HA-1 as the more powerful unit,
Although I see your point about the %5 improvement and the tube sound could easily give you that. 
Definitely an excellent amp that woo..


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> ok so I know it was a bit misleading as I believe you are talking about a $2k woo wa22,
> But I like to know if you were comparing with the ha1 balanced out or the single ended out.
> To me the balanced out makes a considerable improvement and specs show HA-1 as the more powerful unit,
> Although I see your point about the %5 improvement and the tube sound could easily give you that.
> Definitely an excellent amp that woo..




Yeah, I'm not that silly. I have a long history of comparing Home Theatre equipment. 

I tested using the best of each amp. The balanced outputs of both (one of the reasons I went WA22 was for balanced). I set up using a piece of music I don't like so I wouldn't form a opinion before testing. Both amps were level matched in volume (admittedly by ear). Then I threw on 3 different types of music and just switched between balanced connections using the same headphone (Audeze LCD-3). Woo won every time. Sometimes by a tiny bit. Sometimes by a mile. Especially on bright treble soundtracks. The gap is also increasing all the time as the Woo breaks in. The Oppo amp duties are officially retired. I'm just using it for DAC and volume control only.

I wasn't the only person to come to the same conclusion as well. I did a blind test on my wife (she has no ear also) and she vastly preferred the Woo. Stating it was so lush. Lush is what the Oppo is missing.

Don't get me wrong. The Oppo is a great kit. I feel proud to own it. Unfortunately it's just I have heard better than it.


----------



## Svatopluk

Why are you comparing the HA-1 and you're WA-22 with upgraded tubes?  I'm sure the WA-22 has a little more intensity and why not. After all, you have twice as much invested in it and it's a great tube amp.
 Nothing wrong with preferring tubes over solid-state I guess but it's kind of hard to compare the two in the same manner.


----------



## Raptor34

svatopluk said:


> Why are you comparing the HA-1 and you're WA-22 with upgraded tubes?  I'm sure the WA-22 has a little more intensity and why not.After all, you have twice as much invested in it and it's a great tube amp.
> Nothing wrong with preferring tubes over solid-state I guess but it's kind of hard to compare the two in the same manner.


 
 "After all, you have twice as much invested in it"   I think that's the reason.   Just bragging I guess and it is very tiresome.   All right already, your rich, we get it!   I've tried a few very good headphone amps that I own with the HA-1 pre-outs and they all sounded very good out of it but the all in one design of the Oppo is more than very good, especially with the  PM-1's.  I have no need for further comparisons.  The HA-1 does it all extremely well.   Give us a break BA.   You have literally closed this thread down with your pimping of the WA-22.


----------



## Herueyes

raptor34 said:


> "After all, you have twice as much invested in it"   I think that's the reason.   Just bragging I guess and it is very tiresome.   All right already, your rich, we get it!   I've tried a few very good headphone amps that I own with the HA-1 pre-outs and they all sounded very good out of it but the all in one design of the Oppo is more than very good, especially with the  PM-1's.  I have no need for further comparisons.  The HA-1 does it all extremely well.   Give us a break BA.   You have literally closed this thread down with your pimping of the WA-22.


 
  
 You gotta hand it to *Badas*(s) he is definitely a pimp!!! *He pimped Hastur *





  

  
for no less than two HA-1 stands ain't that right *x RELIC x*





...
  
  
 I said it once, twice & Now I'll say it for a third time... *Badas*(s) You Da' Man.... Go on Player!!!!!
  

  
  
 Now I myself can do a bit of pimpin' and I will say and give Kudos to the HA-1 for having absolutely no Hum
 while my Teac UD-501 was making my newly acquired Woo Audio WA6-SE Hum like there was no tomorrow...
  
  

  
 I was about to switch power and rca cables, etc... but then I decided to switch to the HA-1 and
 Presto... No Humming... the quiet passages are once again quiet!!!! Thank you Oppo!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Peace...


----------



## Maxx134

Wow nice pimping goin on here..

Makes me feel small.. lol 


I actually like looking at pimp setups so lets not be to hard on memebers who to me are not boasting at all but proud of what they have and share insights regardless we come off better knowing more from any posts and to tell the truth I don't see anything comparable to the HA-1 except from audio-gd but my dream setup from the oppo would only be the "head dac":

I believe in this hobby it makes more sense on the wallet to just save and make big leaps and skip all the stuff in the middle..

The oppo happens to make the biggest leap toward end game at the smallest hurt on the wallet so its going to stay for a long time..


----------



## olegausany

But soon a little bit more affordable and flexible US setup will be available


----------



## Raptor34

herueyes said:


> You gotta hand it to *Badas*(s) he is definitely a pimp!!! *He pimped Hastur *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Quote:






herueyes said:


> You gotta hand it to *Badas*(s) he is definitely a pimp!!! *He pimped Hastur *:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL!


----------



## Badas

svatopluk said:


> Why are you comparing the HA-1 and you're WA-22 with upgraded tubes?  I'm sure the WA-22 has a little more intensity and why not. After all, you have twice as much invested in it and it's a great tube amp.
> Nothing wrong with preferring tubes over solid-state I guess but it's kind of hard to compare the two in the same manner.




I don't know how we got on to it. I was just asked to quantify my test. Which I did. 




raptor34 said:


> "After all, you have twice as much invested in it"   I think that's the reason.   Just bragging I guess and it is very tiresome.   All right already, your rich, we get it!   I've tried a few very good headphone amps that I own with the HA-1 pre-outs and they all sounded very good out of it but the all in one design of the Oppo is more than very good, especially with the  PM-1's.  I have no need for further comparisons.  The HA-1 does it all extremely well.   Give us a break BA.   You have literally closed this thread down with your pimping of the WA-22.




Okay I get it. No more talk. Fine, quite happy to not share my knowledge and experience. I was just asked the question over the balanced outputs. I thought it would be rude not to answer. Boy I wasn't expecting the backlash to answering a question. Also for the record "I'm not rich". Just comfortable.

Agreed. Let's talk HA-1. The unit is fantastic. I love the pre-amp options, display and the all in one approach. Oppo make great products.


----------



## Badas

herueyes said:


> You gotta hand it to *Badas*(s) he is definitely a pimp!!! *He pimped Hastur *:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude. My first stand was broken accidentally by my son. I wrote and asked Oppo if I could buy another. Which they were so nice to let me. No pimping. Now rather than throw away the damaged stand I spun it backwards so the damage wasn't that visible and used it for my Woo. That all. Not that any of this was your concern.

As for talking about the wonderful HA-1. Yes great comment. Others should no as a pre-amp it has zero noise. I can confirm both outputs are as low as it could possibly be.

Feeling a little ganged up on here. Can we please ease off a bit?


----------



## Herueyes

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


raptor34 said:


>


 
  
  


badas said:


> Dude. My first stand was broken accidentally by my son. I wrote and asked Oppo if I could buy another. Which they were so nice to let me. No pimping. Now rather than throw away the damaged stand I spun it backwards so the damage wasn't that visible and used it for my Woo. That all. Not that any of this was your concern.
> 
> As for talking about the wonderful HA-1. Yes great comment. Others should no as a pre-amp it has zero noise. I can confirm both outputs are as low as it could possibly be.
> 
> Feeling a little ganged up on here. Can we please ease off a bit?


 
  
  
 Hey Listen we all adults here... Methinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This was just some really funny Schiit that's all...
  
 This is Head-Fi not facebook and no one is bullying anyone... (Although there maybe some Haters...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 I don't care what type of equipment you got and what your standard of living is and so on and so forth...
  
_Did you see how many cans _*Maxx134 *_had on that coat rack??? Amazing and Really Nice..._
  
 I say to each his/her own and if you feel ganged up on then maybe you need to step back from being a 
  
 Keyboard Warrior and get back to the basics... By posting a pic of 2 HA-1 stands (regardless of their condition)
  
 in this thread you set yourself up for some critique!!! I ain't mad at you... In my book
  
 It's *Hastur* that bears the brunt of responsibility on this one...
  
I stand (pun intended) by what I said previously... Nuff' said...
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## tuatara

badas said:


> Dude. My first stand was broken accidentally by my son. I wrote and asked Oppo if I could buy another. Which they were so nice to let me. No pimping. Now rather than throw away the damaged stand I spun it backwards so the damage wasn't that visible and used it for my Woo. That all. Not that any of this was your concern.
> 
> As for talking about the wonderful HA-1. Yes great comment. Others should no as a pre-amp it has zero noise. I can confirm both outputs are as low as it could possibly be.
> 
> Feeling a little ganged up on here. Can we please ease off a bit?


 
 Send one of your stands down south and I'll throw in a good word for you 
  
 Only had my HA-1 for a few days and very little time up on it so I'm reluctant to make any judgements that could come back to bite me, but, I just might ever so slightly prefer the HPA-V200 as an amp at this stage.
 To be fair the Violectric has had several months of use so plenty of time to tune into it. I'm also using the Oppo balanced out with the LCD-2 and HP-1 against se on the V200 .
 We'll see what a couple of months use of the Oppo brings. Love the remote though, so nice to lie out in the lazy boy and adjust the volume to suit.


----------



## Badas

tuatara said:


> Send one of your stands down south and I'll throw in a good word for you
> 
> Only had my HA-1 for a few days and very little time up on it so I'm reluctant to make any judgements that could come back to bite me, but, I just might ever so slightly prefer the HPA-V200 as an amp at this stage.
> To be fair the Violectric has had several months of use so plenty of time to tune into it. I'm also using the Oppo balanced out with the LCD-2 and HP-1 against se on the V200 .
> We'll see what a couple of months use of the Oppo brings. Love the remote though, so nice to lie out in the lazy boy and adjust the volume to suit.




I really thought the HA-1 changed during a breakin period. I still maintain it did. So it is best to put some hours on it.

The remote is great. One of the big selling points for me.


----------



## tuatara

badas said:


> I really thought the HA-1 changed during a breakin period. I still maintain it did. So it is best to put some hours on it.
> 
> The remote is great. One of the big selling points for me.


 

 Moved in into my bedroom system(replacing the V200) which gets much more use during the week so should rack up the hours fairly quickly.
 I mainly use the Fidelio X1/W1000X  there so it'll be interesting to hear those combos.
 I never rush into judgements on audio gear, had initial thoughts come back and bite me on the arse too many times. Almost every item I've purchased over the years has an element of disappointment in the beginning. I hated the RS1 Grados when I first got them in 2003 but they're still with me, don't get much use now, but do enough each time they're dragged out to justify their continued presence in the stable. 
 Having said that sometimes first impressions never improve, bye bye ATHW5000.


----------



## Svatopluk

I finally broke down and bought a balanced HD-800 cable for the HA-1, BDP-105 combo, it's now producing heavenly sounds.
  
 Sadly, I fear the Little Dot MK III will now be gathering dust.


----------



## x RELIC x

Hey Badas, no hurt intended toward you. My 'LOL' was directed entirely toward Herueyes's ever quirky humor in his post and not at your two stands. I'm glad for you and jealous at the same time. 

Chin up dude, we value your posts.


----------



## Badas

^^^

All good. Done and dusted.

Let's crank on about the fantastic HA-1.


----------



## Herueyes

Hey ya'll if you haven't already this is where we can all bling out and get our pimp game on...
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/212768/pics-of-headphones-rules-one-pic-no-words
  
  
 esp. you *Maxx134* - That Headphone tree is _Amazing!!!_
  
 Peace...


----------



## Maxx134

herueyes said:


> Hey ya'll if you haven't already this is where we can all bling out and get our pimp game on...
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/212768/pics-of-headphones-rules-one-pic-no-words
> ...



Haha that was my "headphone tree" when I first moved into my fiancé place....
I since chopped it down to only an hd800,ed12, th600 & ed8 and all else going /gone for wedding fund...
The oppo stays probably for next 5yrs lol..
Also havr to say I am starting to believe the balanced out are much superior to single ended because I noticed its on every can a larger soundstage with the balanced out...


----------



## Vacheron

This may make some of you laugh because im about 50 pages into this thread and cant find even a single reference to the purpose I ordered the HA-1 for (just ordered it about an hour ago).
  
 My current surround sound processor doesn't have a headphone input, does does my 2 channel setup. I plan to use the oppo for gaming and watching movies during times the wife is sleeping and I dont want to disturb here (live in a loft).
  
 Everyone seems to talk about using headphone amps for music (which ill probably do), but dont any of you use yout set up for gaming or movies? Audio quality is just as important for those experiences too...or am I nuts?
  
 Would be curious if anyone has used theirs for something along those lines.


----------



## akhyar

vacheron said:


> This may make some of you laugh because im about 50 pages into this thread and cant find even a single reference to the purpose I ordered the HA-1 for (just ordered it about an hour ago).
> 
> My current surround sound processor doesn't have a headphone input, does does my 2 channel setup. I plan to use the oppo for gaming and watching movies during times the wife is sleeping and I dont want to disturb here (live in a loft).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also used mine to watch movies when I'm not using in for music.
 Normally I paired the HA-1 with HD800 when watching movies as the sound staging of this pairing is just sublime


----------



## olegausany

Be aware that HA-1 accepts only stereo signal so forget about any multi channel stuff while watching movies or playing


----------



## Vacheron

olegausany said:


> Be aware that HA-1 accepts only stereo signal so forget about any multi channel stuff while watching movies or playing


 
 Thanks, and yes im aware. Ill just change the course to send uncompressed stereo. Just curious would it accept Dolby digital 2.0, or DTS 2.0, or just PCM?


----------



## atubbs

vacheron said:


> Thanks, and yes im aware. Ill just change the course to send uncompressed stereo. Just curious would it accept Dolby digital 2.0, or DTS 2.0, or just PCM?


 
  
 From the manual:
  


> The Coaxial, Optical and AES/EBU Digital Audio Inputs accept stereo PCM signals only. Compressed audio
> signals such as Dolby Digital or DTS are not supported.


----------



## Vacheron

atubbs said:


> From the manual:


 
 ok thanks. Really a non issue since all my sources can send PCM stereo.


----------



## LAMark

Svatopluk,
  
 I have the same combo. Which balanced cable did you buy? Did you consider any others? There seems to be quite a range of prices for these (from expensive to ultra-expensive).
  
 Mark.


----------



## olegausany

Don't want to start war but cable makes difference even if it's just 2-5%. Would recommend Norne audio to deal with


----------



## floydfan33

So just received the Oppo HA-1 today. Running Audeze LCD-3 (High Gain) with a 15' Norne Audio SE Cable. Initial observations:
 
- Easy set up. Windows 8.1 drivers were a 30 second install and did not require a reboot.
 
- Bluetooth connection to HTC One M8 was 20 seconds, no passcode, just scan and auto pair.
 
- Optical Out from Yamaha CD-S1000. Pink Floyd - Meddle (Discovery Set Remaster). Echoes starts out with a nice black background, great transparency to small background ambient sounds in the intro. Skipped to San Tropez for acoustic guitar and there was excellent imaging and tone.
 
- USB out from JRiver (ASIO). Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious. Great bottom end with a very wide soundstage, bright treble with no harshness. Very balanced tonality. Ray LaMontagne - You Can Bring Me Flowers. Great texture to the vocals, acoustic guitar and drums have good definition and the gradual build of the horn section is very well executed
 
- HTC One M8 via Bluetooth using Spotify (Extreme Setting). Sounds excellent, but there is noticeable audio POPS in any track played. I will try RDIO and another phone to see if this is connection or the HTC and Spotify specifically. Anyone else run into this? _update...I have tested local files and network files via Bluetooth and all exhibit pops during playback with my HTC One M8 and the HA-1. I have now tested with an iPad Air as well, and the issue appears to be with the HTC or Android. I have sent an email to Oppo and will update. _
 
- Audeze Balanced Cable vs Norne SE. More power delivery with XLR. SE cable at 0DB Volume (Max is +6DB) is matched by the XLR out at -7DB. Once volume matched there is no initially perceived difference in soundstage or tonality, but the extra adjustability will likely make balanced the preferred connection.
 
Will add additional once I have more time with the unit.


----------



## Badas

floydfan33 said:


> So just received the Oppo HA-1 today. Running Audeze LCD-3 (High Gain) with a 15' Norne Audio SE Cable. Initial observations:
> 
> - Easy set up. Windows 8.1 drivers were a 30 second install and did not require a reboot.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great initial review. Nice Pic. What is the blue glow. For a second I actually thought you had custom blue paint job on your Audeze.


----------



## floydfan33

badas said:


> Great initial review. Nice Pic. What is the blue glow. For a second I actually thought you had custom blue paint job on your Audeze.


 
 It's the TV reflection  : )


----------



## Badas

floydfan33 said:


> It's the TV reflection  : )


 
  
 Very nice setup. Looks very cozy.
  
 I'm into HT as well.
  


  
 I run a IMax scope screen.


----------



## Badas

Has there been any firmware updates for the HA-1 since it's release?
  
 I was wondering if they are working on the crappy volume graphic? It is far to sensitive.
 I can not touch my volume control for 30 minutes and then the volume graphic flicks up as if I touched it. Does it all the time. Starting to bug me. Surely they can make the graphical display less sensitive in a firmware update?
  
 I also got the scratch volume thing a few times as well. If left for a long time and you do a big adjustment to volume it produces a nasty scratchy sound through the headphones. Rotate it backwards and forwards a bit. Let it settle then adjust and everything is good again.


----------



## SpudHarris

badas said:


> Has there been any firmware updates for the HA-1 since it's release?
> 
> I was wondering if they are working on the crappy volume graphic? It is far to sensitive.
> I can not touch my volume control for 30 minutes and then the volume graphic flicks up as if I touched it. Does it all the time. Starting to bug me. Surely they can make the graphical display less sensitive in a firmware update?
> ...




You are not on your own, both those issues are bugging the crap out of me also. That said, with my eyes closed and in the zone I'm not so bothered hehe. Nice to have it sorted though...


----------



## Badas

spudharris said:


> You are not on your own, both those issues are bugging the crap out of me also. That said, with my eyes closed and in the zone I'm not so bothered hehe. Nice to have it sorted though...


 

 I like daydreaming and looking at the tube glow (Woo) and the nice Vu meter (Oppo) then that crappy volume flashes up and ruins my mojo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I might just set the display off. Does it still flash up in that mode?


----------



## x RELIC x

Dust in the volume pot. Sucks.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Dust in the volume pot. Sucks.


 





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dust. Really? Crap that is a bad design. Mine is in a sealed off HT room. No foot traffic. Crikey even the room next door to enter the HT has no foot traffic. The room has stuff all dust. Plus I dust every week. Poor design then.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Dust. Really? Crap that is a bad design. Mine is in a sealed off HT room. No foot traffic. Crikey even the room next door to enter the HT has no foot traffic. The room has stuff all dust. Plus I dust every week. Poor design then.


 
 It happens all the time with analogue volume pots. It's unavoidable. I just wish I knew of an easy sure fire way of cleaning it out.
  
 If you are alive and in the same room you will get dust (skin), or if the room has forced air heating dust is guaranteed.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Badas, you do realize your HA-1 has a warranty and Oppo's customer support is as good as it gets.
Call or email them and if your volume pot isn't working right they will fix it.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> Badas, you do realize your HA-1 has a warranty and Oppo's customer support is as good as it gets.
> Call or email them and if your volume pot isn't working right they will fix it.




Thanks mate. I won't bother. Others have listed the same fault. Obviously not much can be done. Listening now. Oppo to the Woo to the Audeze. No issues.


----------



## youngarthur

I really must stop reading this Forum. I have now ordered the HA-1 in Silver,and a balanced cable for my HD 800 As I am  74 year old pensioner,I cannot afford this, so any contributions gratefully received!.


----------



## BobJS

youngarthur said:


> I really must stop reading this Forum. I have now ordered the HA-1 in Silver,and a balanced cable for my HD 800 As I am  74 year old pensioner,I cannot afford this, so any contributions gratefully received!.


 
  
 Ha ha ..... been there .... done that ..... (well not the 74 year old pensioner part)


----------



## pragu

Hmm it seems that something has gone wrong with my USB setup. I can still use the remote to change the volume and turn off my HA-1, but it can no longer play/pause Foobar on windows 8. I can tell that it's reading a signal because when I hit pause I get a little blue circle next to my cursor like it's thinking really hard about doing what I want, but it never does.

 Has anyone had this happen? What can I do? Is there some Foobar2000 plugin I'm missing or something?


----------



## zilch0md

youngarthur said:


> I really must stop reading this Forum. I have now ordered the HA-1 in Silver,and a balanced cable for my HD 800 As I am  74 year old pensioner,I cannot afford this, so any contributions gratefully received!.


 
  
 You deserve it, I'm sure!   Just enjoy!


----------



## youngarthur

Hi Guys and Girls. What would be the best way, to wire the HA-1 to a Mac mini?. Any benefit going through windows pc?. Very sorry for stupid questions. Thanks.


----------



## atubbs

youngarthur said:


> Hi Guys and Girls. What would be the best way, to wire the HA-1 to a Mac mini?. Any benefit going through windows pc?. Very sorry for stupid questions. Thanks.


 
  
 Connecting via USB is straightforward and effective (it integrates natively with no drivers and shows up as a named sound device). I did not find using the optical output to be superior (though I'll grant I did not find it inferior either). If you have and can use a mac mini this way I would certainly avoid the windows PC.


----------



## youngarthur

Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## olegausany

The reason you will want Windows PC is ability to DSD files as well SACD ISO images in native mode using Foobar2000


----------



## youngarthur

Windows is far too complicated for me,I will stick with IOS. My HA-1,should be delivered next week. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## youngarthur

Here is a very stupid question. I read somewhere,that theHA-1 uses op amps?. Are they soldered to the pcbs?. If not?.


----------



## atubbs

youngarthur said:


> Here is a very stupid question. I read somewhere,that theHA-1 uses op amps?. Are they soldered to the pcbs?. If not?.


 
  
 As I understand it, the HA-1 uses discrete components in the headphone stage but not necessarily in the line outs. I don't believe any components on the PCBs are socketed.


----------



## Vacheron

Wondering if anyone has experience using an active USB cable with the HA1 and if it worked out ok on both sides? My comp is 35 feet away from where my HA1 will be installed. I already have a optical cable running the length, but the obvious limitations of sample rates and DSD will come into play. I want to run USB, but due to the distance im faced with a work around which may include an active USB cable, or some kind of hub running from my mac to the HA1.
  
 Any help or feedback would be appreciated. Should I go down this road, or are active USB cables limited to the types of files they can transfer?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Vacheron

delete


----------



## Skylab

In case anyone is interested:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Skylab!  
  
 I've come to like your reviews not only for how reliable they are - as I'm never disappointed when I buy something that has your "blessing" - but also for how you always introduce the readers (me) to some great demo tracks.  
  





  
 Mike


----------



## tuatara

skylab said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac


 

 As always, thoughtful review. Thanks. I seem to remember that it may have been your review of the Meier Opera that instigated my purchase of that amp which served me extremely well for several years.
 I purchased my HA-1 to use with the PM-1 but after an impulse purchase of a LCD-3c find that is the combo I keep returning to.
 Haven't tried the DAC yet as I'm not setup for digital playback(working on it) but as an amp mainly with vinyl playback find the Oppo ticks all the important boxes.


----------



## x RELIC x

skylab said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac




Very good review and very much in line with what I experience with the HA-1.


----------



## Skylab

Thanks guys, much appreciated. The HA-1 is a very nice piece of kit...it takes a lot these days to impress me, but the Oppo managed to do just that.


----------



## lukeap69

But fell short of being in the WOF?


----------



## Canadian411

I really like OPPO HA-1, I like the neutrality of this amp, my burson is just too much colored and sounded muddy compare to Oppo.
Only thing that I don't like is the amount of the heat it generates (in summer), but it's actually good for me cause my hands are cold and I can warm up little bit.

With few Oppos I don't think I will need a heater in my room


----------



## mr.khali

skylab said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. The HA-1 is a very nice piece of kit...it takes a lot these days to impress me, but the Oppo managed to do just that.


 
 Great review Skylab!  I have been looking for something a bit smaller to replace my vintage Sansui amp to clear some room on my desk. How does the Oppo compare to some of the better Pioneer and Marantz receivers?


----------



## flatmap

lukeap69 said:


> But fell short of being in the WOF?


 

 I also wondered about this, but realized the Wall of Fame only lists headphones and amps.  Perhaps the issue is
 that there's no category for DAC/Amps?


----------



## lukeap69

Hifi-M8 is a amp/DAC so that must not be the reason.


----------



## flatmap

lukeap69 said:


> Hifi-M8 is a amp/DAC so that must not be the reason.


 
 Oh, you're right.  There's the M8 Centrance DAC/Amp in Amplifier category.  
  
 So, there's a nice opening in the price curve between the Lake People G 109 ($695) and the fearsome AURALiC TAURUS ($1899).   Apparently, the Oppo ($1199) didn't make the cut.


----------



## Skylab

lukeap69 said:


> But fell short of being in the WOF?




The Wall of Fame isn't updated that instantaneously, guys. 





mr.khali said:


> Great review Skylab!  I have been looking for something a bit smaller to replace my vintage Sansui amp to clear some room on my desk. How does the Oppo compare to some of the better Pioneer and Marantz receivers?




It's more neutral than either the Marantz 2270 or 2285 I owned, for sure. It's a bit more neutral than my SX-1980, but the 1980 has an authority driving headphones that almost nothing I've heard really matches. That said, very few people will buy an 80 pound, $2-3000 vintage receiver just for headphone use


----------



## Canadian411

skylab said:


> The Wall of Fame isn't updated that instantaneously, guys.
> It's more neutral than either the Marantz 2270 or 2285 I owned, for sure. It's a bit more neutral than my SX-1980, but the 1980 has an authority driving headphones that almost nothing I've heard really matches. That said, very few people will buy an 80 pound, $2-3000 vintage receiver just for headphone use


 
  
 Ah.. I've been looking to find SX-1980 locally here in Toronto but no success. It's a very nice amp to own.  I am jealous.


----------



## youngarthur

Yet another daft question. Am i right in thinking,i can go from rca/phono outs on the HA 1,to say,CD in on my amp/receiver?. Thanks.( It arrives tomorrow!!!!!.)


----------



## Badas

youngarthur said:


> Yet another daft question. Am i right in thinking,i can go from rca/phono outs on the HA 1,to say,CD in on my amp/receiver?. Thanks.( It arrives tomorrow!!!!!.)


 

 Yes. Whatever the HA-1 is decoding can be feed to a external device. Like a AVR Amp Receiver. It is a pre-amp. I use both outputs. One to a AVR and one to a Woo tube amp. Works well.


----------



## youngarthur

Thanks for quick reply. Cannot wait to try with my HD 800.Also hoping it will heat the room!. its cold here in N/E Scotland.


----------



## Badas

youngarthur said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Cannot wait to try with my HD 800.Also hoping it will heat the room!. its cold here in N/E Scotland.


 

 The heat is not as bad as some make out. If you use it for say half an hour it gets on the high side of warm. I wouldn't call it hot. I have other equipment that gets a lot hotter. Then you can use it for hours (last weekend I did a 8 hour session) with no temperature change. It never gets to warm your hands hot.


----------



## youngarthur

I have an old converted Croft,solid Granite walls,so fantastic sound,and no property near me.I might try my Shure 846 with the HA 1. It would seem to have so many uses so looking forward to trying different ways to use it.


----------



## Badas

youngarthur said:


> I have an old converted Croft,solid Granite walls,so fantastic sound,and no property near me.I might try my Shure 846 with the HA 1. It would seem to have so many uses so looking forward to trying different ways to use it.


 

 Absolutely. I run mine into a Marantz AVR with two Marantz 5 channel power amps connected to it. So in stereo I'm running 2 x 140 watts into each speaker (bi-amped). The Oppo sounded great. I did tweak the treble a bit to my sound signature and then it was amazing.
  

  
 Edit: Oh I forgot. 3 subs are also running. Two SVS SB Ultra 13's and one Polk PSW1200.


----------



## Mortalcoil

skylab said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac


 

  Just came across this.  Informative and nicely done Skylab.


----------



## Hififox

skylab said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac


 
 Hi Skylab,
  
 I read your review before but now I'm confusing to select an amplifier upgrade from my O2/ODAC. I'm considering about Oppo ha-1, Wooaudio wa7, Violetric v200 and Burson Conductor for K701/HD600. I like a little warmer sound. Could you please give me some suggestions or recommendations?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## akhyar

hififox said:


> Hi Skylab,
> 
> I read your review before but now I'm confusing to select an amplifier upgrade from my O2/ODAC. I'm considering about Oppo ha-1, Wooaudio wa7, Violetric v200 and Burson Conductor for K701/HD600. I like a little warmer sound. Could you please give me some suggestions or recommendations?
> 
> Thank you!


 
  
 Having owned the WA7 before and currently using the HA-1, to me the WA7 has a warmer sound, while HA-1 is more towards the neutral/clean sounding.
 But then my headphones selections are the HD800 and LCD-X, so I'm not sure the pairing of those amps with your cans


----------



## t0mcat

Hi,
  
 I've been looking at the Oppo from when it came out but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I'm just wondering if it will be a big (or any) improvement over my current setup: asus xonar stx soundcard connected with line out to musical fidelity x-can v3 with tungsram E88CC valves + seperate x-psu v3 in combination with a senheisser HD800.
 Any thoughts?


----------



## Canadian411

t0mcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking at the Oppo from when it came out but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I'm just wondering if it will be a big (or any) improvement over my current setup: asus xonar stx soundcard connected with line out to musical fidelity x-can v3 with tungsram E88CC valves + seperate x-psu v3 in combination with a senheisser HD800.
> Any thoughts?




Asus sonar! Can't compare with this.
I even noticed the diff sonar essence and my cheap burson dac and oppo is far better.

If you live in US or anyother country where the duty fee is minimal you should try audiogd.

I wanted to get Audio gd but Canadian custom applies very heavy taxes and duty fees etc. Good luck.


----------



## Maxx134

skylab said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac



very nice review and I was beginning to think the HA -1 was on the sweet side of neutral because of how clean and not traditionally harsh solid state the highs are,
 but now after reading your review it seems that it's strength is how the amp is simply so well done...

This old post is what nailed it for me long ago that I knew I had to buy one, especially what was noted in first 3 sentences :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/699787/new-oppo-ha-1-ces-2014/100_20#post_10512247



hifiaudio said:


> [COLOR=222222][COLOR=898F9C]*Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity recently posted this:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=141823]Here are some spectra from bench testing the new OPPO HA-1 headphone amplifier. The spectra look very, very clean at the signal peaks, in fact, some of the best I have ever seen from what is essentially a low wattage speaker amplifier. Second and third ordered harmonics predominate, and this gives a terrific sound. For the IMD test, there was no measurable second harmonic at 14 kHz (from the 7 kHz fundamental test tone), so the IMD is incredibly low, and this results in the sound having marvelous detail. The numbers are a bit high, due to some inaudible (but measurable) noise in the 0 to 2 kHz region, and with the signal peak at about 1 volt, the noise is a larger proportion of the calculated THD+N than it is with power amplifiers tested at, say, 10 or 20 volts.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=141823]The HA-1 is definitely one of the finest headphone amplifiers ever made. I performed these tests on an Audio Precision, which generated the digital signals. The coax digital input on the HA-1 was used. These initial graphs are for 16/44.1 samples. The full review is scheduled for publication in Secrets shortly.[/COLOR]
> ...




Full review:
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-review.html


----------



## Vacheron

Was able to send some DSD files to the HA1 this morning for the first time. Pure audio bliss. Love this thing. Initially only thought id use it as a headphone amp, but its not my go to for 2 channel stereo. 
  
 Fingers crossed Oppo makes a portable DAC/Amp.


----------



## john57

I am thinking about trying this amp for my Alpha Prime. Oppo will be coming out with the HA-2 soon! It looks very nice for a portable DAC/AMP.


----------



## sbgunn

vacheron said:


> Was able to send some DSD files to the HA1 this morning for the first time. Pure audio bliss. Love this thing. Initially only thought id use it as a headphone amp, but its not my go to for 2 channel stereo.
> 
> Fingers crossed Oppo makes a portable DAC/Amp.




They're making one! Its called the HA-2 and its coming out early next year. There are photos and beta impressions in a thread on head-fi


----------



## Dixter

I'm a little surprised that its not talked about the fact that the OPPO HA-1 incorporates a DSD DAC and that when the DAC is allowed to process the files in a DSD format they sound so much better...
  
 Using JRiver Media Center 20  you can force any file format that your music is encoded and deliver it to HA-1 in a 2X DSD encode and let the HA-1 DSD DAC do its magic... even the iTunes music sounds much better this way...
  
 The HA-1 does an absolutely fantastic job of taking FLAC files and playing them back at 2X DSD...   very impressive... 
  
 And of course the HA-1 plays back DSD files native... also very impressive..


----------



## john57

Dixter,
  
 That is good to hear. I have quite a few native DSD files. I was not sure how well the Sabre 9018 chip used in the HA-1 handle DSD since it has to reconvert the format before the low pass filters.


----------



## holzohr

Quote:


dixter said:


> I'm a little surprised that its not talked about the fact that the OPPO HA-1 incorporates a DSD DAC and that when the DAC is allowed to process the files in a DSD format they sound so much better...
> 
> Using JRiver Media Center 20  you can force any file format that your music is encoded and deliver it to HA-1 in a 2X DSD encode and let the HA-1 DSD DAC do its magic... even the iTunes music sounds much better this way...
> 
> ...


  
  
  
 I was talking about the DSD DAC a bit, a couple of weeks ago. I hope for the DSD128 upsampling feature for the Auralic Aries soon.
  
  
 Quote:


holzohr said:


> I think, I have read the complete thread but not sure now if it was discussed already. The HA-1 accepts DSD (DoP) via its digital inputs (for toslink it needs a "better" optical cable). A very nice surprise to me.


----------



## john57

The HA-1 can also do DSD256 in native mode only with the windows driver.


----------



## jerick70

t0mcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking at the Oppo from when it came out but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I'm just wondering if it will be a big (or any) improvement over my current setup: asus xonar stx soundcard connected with line out to musical fidelity x-can v3 with tungsram E88CC valves + seperate x-psu v3 in combination with a senheisser HD800.
> Any thoughts?


 
 I have to agree with other posters.  In my opinion The Oppo is hands down better.  I had a Xonar Essence STX when I first started into head-fi and the Oppo is 10 steps up.


----------



## j0ewhite

Hi, I'm toying with the idea of changing my headphone. Currently I'm on HA-1 balanced out to Beyer T1.
  
 I'm considering the PM-1, HD800 and LCD-X. Any opinions on the pairing of HA-1 with these? Thanks.


----------



## john57

I am also considering the HA-1 and from what I found two posts that may answer your question.
  

http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/195#post_10545027


http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/210#post_10548573


----------



## zilch0md

j0ewhite said:


> Hi, I'm toying with the idea of changing my headphone. Currently I'm on HA-1 balanced out to Beyer T1.
> 
> I'm considering the PM-1, HD800 and LCD-X. Any opinions on the pairing of HA-1 with these? Thanks.


 
  
 I have the HA-1, the PM-1, the HD800, and an LCD-2 rev.1 - and I used to own a Beyerdynamic T1.
  
 I don't have any experience with the LCD-X, but personally,* I think the LCD-X or PM-1/PM-2 would be much better choices for the HA-1 than the HD800.*
  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

j0ewhite said:


> Hi, I'm toying with the idea of changing my headphone. Currently I'm on HA-1 balanced out to Beyer T1.
> 
> I'm considering the PM-1, HD800 and LCD-X. Any opinions on the pairing of HA-1 with these? Thanks.




I'm using LCD-2 and LCD-XC with the HA-1 and both sound great with their own signatures. The LCD-X should sound amazing and the PM-1 has been reported to pair extremely well. The HD800 is too fatiguing for my taste so I can't comment on the pairing specifically, but I will say the HA-1 already presents detail and texture very well and the HD800 pairing might be too much of a good thing.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> I'm using LCD-2 and LCD-XC with the HA-1 and both sound great with their own signatures. The LCD-X should sound amazing and the PM-1 has been reported to pair extremely well. The HD800 is too fatiguing for my taste so I can't comment on the pairing specifically, but I will say the HA-1 already presents detail and texture very well and the HD800 pairing might be too much of a good thing.


 
  
  I would agree. I had the HD700 paired with the HA-1 for a while. I had to EQ the crap out of it. Then moved to Audeze.


----------



## john57

I felt that the HD700 was a harsh sounding headphone to begin with when I listened to it at the RMAF.


----------



## Badas

john57 said:


> I felt that the HD700 was a harsh sounding headphone to begin with when I listened to it at the RMAF.


 

 Yes it is. I'm glad tho it pushed me into Audeze. I also sold the HD700 for the same price I paid for it.


----------



## olegausany

HD800 sound great with HA-1 especially with balanced cable


----------



## alabrand

Hello! I plan to use the Oppo HA-1 as both an AMP and a DAC and I need to know if there is a USB cable I can use in the package or will I have to purchase my own?


----------



## j0ewhite

alabrand said:


> Hello! I plan to use the Oppo HA-1 as both an AMP and a DAC and I need to know if there is a USB cable I can use in the package or will I have to purchase my own?


 
 It is not included. You'll need to use your own USB cable.


----------



## alabrand

j0ewhite said:


> It is not included. You'll need to use your own USB cable.


 
  
 Thanks for answering. Another question:
  
 Which gain setting should I use for an Oppo PM-1? High? Normal? I plan to use low listening volume. I don't like it when it's very loud.


----------



## zilch0md

x relic x said:


> I'm using LCD-2 and LCD-XC with the HA-1 and both sound great with their own signatures. The LCD-X should sound amazing and the PM-1 has been reported to pair extremely well. *The HD800 is too fatiguing for my taste* so I can't comment on the pairing specifically, but I will say the HA-1 already presents detail and texture very well and the HD800 pairing might be too much of a good thing.


 
  
 Or we might say, "The HA-1's DAC and amp is too fatiguing when heard with the HD800."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But the HA-1 indeed sounds great with every other headphone in my inventory.


----------



## atubbs

alabrand said:


> Thanks for answering. Another question:
> 
> Which gain setting should I use for an Oppo PM-1? High? Normal? I plan to use low listening volume. I don't like it when it's very loud.


 
  
 I suspect you will want to use normal. The HA-1/PM-1 combo gets far louder on normal gain than I can tolerate. I'm not aware of any sound quality benefits that warrant running high gain just for kicks. The HE-6 and HD800s use more of the volume knob for me, but still I've yet to find myself desiring going into high gain.


----------



## Maxx134

zilch0md said:


> Or we might say, "The HA-1's DAC and amp is too fatiguing when heard with the HD800."
> 
> But the HA-1 indeed sounds great with every other headphone in my inventory.



sounding great with every other headphone seems to alude to the issue being with the headphone. 

Ever since I did the anax2.0(partially just over the metal ring) I was freed from my problem with the hd800 and find the hd800/Draug2/HA-1 combo incredible.


----------



## alabrand

atubbs said:


> I suspect you will want to use normal. The HA-1/PM-1 combo gets far louder on normal gain than I can tolerate. I'm not aware of any sound quality benefits that warrant running high gain just for kicks. The HE-6 and HD800s use more of the volume knob for me, but still I've yet to find myself desiring going into high gain.


 
  
 Alright, thanks. Can't wait to get this combo and listen to all of my CDs.


----------



## JustLights

alabrand said:


> Thanks for answering. Another question:
> 
> Which gain setting should I use for an Oppo PM-1? High? Normal? I plan to use low listening volume. I don't like it when it's very loud.


 
  
 I asked this of Oppo support (as well as a question about cabling) and this is the reply:
  


> You will want to use XLR to the HA-1 and use Normal Gain unless you use the PM-1 in a noisy environment, at which you should use High Gain as it allows for more volume output.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ken


----------



## alabrand

justlights said:


> I asked this of Oppo support (as well as a question about cabling) and this is the reply:
> 
> 
> Ken


 
  
 Wow! Thanks! But I didn't know the Oppo PM-1 comes with a XLR 4-pin cable. I thought it only had a 3.5mm cable and a 6.3mm cable.


----------



## john57

I think that the XLR for the Oppo PM-1 is optional and extra cost. Since the HA-1 has all balanced circuity it is best to use the the XLR outputs when possible to maximize performance. I think of the HA-1 as headphone pre/amp first with DAC added to it.


----------



## john57

I noticed that the official inside photo of the interior does not show the input board or the controller board. I found more of a complete inside photo on other web sites.


----------



## olegausany

maxx134 said:


> zilch0md said:
> 
> 
> > Or we might say, "The HA-1's DAC and amp is too fatiguing when heard with the HD800."
> ...



Completely agree


----------



## alabrand

john57 said:


> I think that the XLR for the Oppo PM-1 is optional and extra cost. Since the HA-1 has all balanced circuity it is best to use the the XLR outputs when possible to maximize performance. I think of the HA-1 as headphone pre/amp first with DAC added to it.


 
  
 Since I can't get the XLR cable in my country (Sweden) I think I may have to get a custom XLR cable. Any recommendations? I don't really have a budget but say $500 max or 5,000SEK including shipping. Is the Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3 good? They have one specifically for Oppo PM-1.


----------



## dminches

john57 said:


> I think that the XLR for the Oppo PM-1 is optional and extra cost. Since the HA-1 has all balanced circuity it is best to use the the XLR outputs when possible to maximize performance.




Is true if the source is either analog or single-ended digital?


----------



## john57

dminches said:


> Is true if the source is either analog or single-ended digital?


 
 With digital inputs, once the digital signal reaches the DAC  and processed, it is converted by the same DAC chip to the balanced analog signals for the rest of HA-1. With the RCA analog inputs the HA-1 will make a copy of the signal and invert it creating the two signals on each channel needed for balanced operation. There might be a very slight difference in sound by this method, just different. I would not be too concerned with the inputs. It is the outputs that can make more of the difference in sound. The headphone balanced output (4-pin XLR) have greater driving capacity than the 1/4 headphone jack. If the headphone has the balanced cable option especially with the planar headphones it's more likely to sound better on the 4-pin XLR.  That does not mean you can not get good results on the headphone 1/4 jack. I heard from more users that already have the HA-1 unit that the balanced output sounds better than the single ended headphone output.  Because of the fully balanced operation you can not drive balanced headphone and the single-ended headphone at the same time. You can still connect on the back the single-ended and XLR to two separate systems at the same time. That what I am planing to do since my HA-1 has just been delivered today.


----------



## alabrand

john57 said:


> With digital inputs, once the digital signal reaches the DAC  and processed, it is converted by the same DAC chip to the balanced analog signals for the rest of HA-1. With the RCA analog inputs the HA-1 will make a copy of the signal and invert it creating the two signals on each channel needed for balanced operation. There might be a very slight difference in sound by this method, just different. I would not be too concerned with the inputs. It is the outputs that can make more of the difference in sound. The headphone balanced output (4-pin XLR) have greater driving capacity than the 1/4 headphone jack. If the headphone has the balanced cable option especially with the planar headphones it's more likely to sound better on the 4-pin XLR.  That does not mean you can not get good results on the headphone 1/4 jack. I heard from more users that already have the HA-1 unit that the balanced output sounds better than the single ended headphone output.  Because of the fully balanced operation you can not drive balanced headphone and the single-ended headphone at the same time. You can still connect on the back the single-ended and XLR to two separate systems at the same time. That what I am planing to do since my HA-1 has just been delivered today.


 
  
 Alright. Seems like I will need to get a custom XLR cable for my Oppo PM-1. The Silver Dragon V3 should do fine, right? It's high-end?


----------



## john57

alabrand said:


> Alright. Seems like I will need to get a custom XLR cable for my Oppo PM-1. The Silver Dragon V3 should do fine, right? It's high-end?


 
 Yes, it is more just fine, very high ended cable and price. I understand that it brings out more sparkle in the treble.


----------



## alabrand

john57 said:


> Yes, it is more just fine, very high ended cable and price. I understand that it brings out more sparkle in the treble.


 
  
 Alright, nice. Can't wait to give it a listen.


----------



## ImmaLizard

I've never used the balanced and unbalanced PRE OUTS at the same time.  Does it really work using both of them simultaneously?  If so that will be nice to hook up unbalanced to my desktop speakers and the balanced to a tube amp.  I have been switching back and forth depending on what I was using.  Will it cause any issues having them plugged into my speakers and/or tube amp when one of them is powered down?


----------



## Smarty-pants

immalizard said:


> I've never used the balanced and unbalanced PRE OUTS at the same time.  Does it really work using both of them simultaneously?  If so that will be nice to hook up unbalanced to my desktop speakers and the balanced to a tube amp.  I have been switching back and forth depending on what I was using.  Will it cause any issues having them plugged into my speakers and/or tube amp when one of them is powered down?




Yes they are active simultaneously.
Shouldn't be an issue having 2 devices hooked up at the same time as long as the 2 outputs aren't connected to the same device.


----------



## Badas

^
  
 Yip. I've run Oppo Ha-1 to my Woo (balanced) and my Marantz power amps (unbalanced) at the same time.
  
 I like the headphones and wife was listening to speakers.


----------



## john57

immalizard said:


> I've never used the balanced and unbalanced PRE OUTS at the same time.  Does it really work using both of them simultaneously?  If so that will be nice to hook up unbalanced to my desktop speakers and the balanced to a tube amp.  I have been switching back and forth depending on what I was using.  Will it cause any issues having them plugged into my speakers and/or tube amp when one of them is powered down?


 
 You should not have any issues at all. I just finished up hooking up the HA-1. I am using almost the same setup as yours. I am using powered monitors and my LD VI+ which is also connected to monitors as well. I will confirm with you later. However I will tell you that the official answer from OPPO technical support say this:
  
_Yes, all outputs on the HA-1 are live simultaneously, so you can connect single-ended and XLR to two separate systems at the same time._
  
 I know of another user in this thread states that this method works just fine.


----------



## Canadian411

olegausany said:


> HD800 sound great with HA-1 especially with balanced cable


 
  
 Yape for me as well, I don't know why people say HD800 isn't good match for with HA-1. 
 It's really a good headphone amp/dac imo.


----------



## Wizik

Hi Guys !
  
 What do you think about pairing with Audeze LCD-2 Fazor / LCD-3 Fazor with HA-1?
 Will this HA-1 be a better choice than Schiit Gungnir DAC + Schiit Mjolnir amp ?
 Is here anybody who can compare these ? 
 Thanks !


----------



## atubbs

wizik said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> What do you think about pairing with Audeze LCD-2 Fazor / LCD-3 Fazor with HA-1?
> Will this HA-1 be a better choice than Schiit Gungnir DAC + Schiit Mjolnir amp ?
> ...


 
  
 I think the pairing works well.
  
 As to the comparison with the Schiit stack, the Oppo offers a lot more functionality and supports both single-ended and balanced operation. It operates purely in class-A in the headphone gain path. The headphone gain circuit is really a gem. All of the additional functionality, flexibility, and sprinkles on top are nice but not really in the same league. On the upside, they all come in one box, play nice together, and don't need any additional cables or thought.
  
 Mjolnir has a lot more power, but is balanced only. It delivers more power in class-A but can also transition into A/B mode to go well beyond that. With that said, I would be surprised if the amp transitioned into AB while driving the LCD cans.I haven't heard Gungnir (I've had experience with the Uber USB Bifrost), but I would have a difficult time imagining the Oppo's DAC is superior.
  
 So I think the real decision here is do you want to spend $1200 to get a lot of flexibility/capability/bells and whistles and a nice all-in-one package or do you want to spend $1500 and get a more single-minded system that is arguably better at each of its dedicated purposes?
  
 Both companies have excellent service and stand by their products. Both offer returns, though Schiit's policy sounds more like one that facilitates a trial whereas the Oppo one sounds more like "if it doesn't work to your specifications."


----------



## Wizik

atubbs said:


> I think the pairing works well.
> 
> As to the comparison with the Schiit stack, the Oppo offers a lot more functionality and supports both single-ended and balanced operation. It operates purely in class-A in the headphone gain path. The headphone gain circuit is really a gem. All of the additional functionality, flexibility, and sprinkles on top are nice but not really in the same league. On the upside, they all come in one box, play nice together, and don't need any additional cables or thought.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your answer.
  
 In the term of price, Oppo HA-1 cost almost 1500 euro here in Slovakia, which is almost 1870 USD. I hate this pricing here in Europe.
 Anyway, lets say that price of Oppo and price for Schiit set will be the same for me. I want to use it just for the headphones, but in future I want to connect also power amp and speakers to this.
  
 I am mostly listening to rock, classic rock, jazz, blues. Worst about this is that it is not possible to hear any of these, so I need to decide just from other users feedback.


----------



## atubbs

wizik said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> In the term of price, Oppo HA-1 cost almost 1500 euro here in Slovakia, which is almost 1870 USD. I hate this pricing here in Europe.
> Anyway, lets say that price of Oppo and price for Schiit set will be the same for me. I want to use it just for the headphones, but in future I want to connect also power amp and speakers to this.
> ...


 
  
 I am probably being overly pedantic here, but one thing to be aware of is that you can only use the Mjolnir as a pre-amplifier for the power amplifier if you're driving an amplifier that accepts balanced inputs. This isn't necessarily a small universe, but it's a smaller universe than the one that also contains amplifiers exclusively accepting unbalanced inputs. This is where the versatility of the HA-1 is nice; you don't really have to be concerned about the type of amp you tend to procure down the road.
  
 I really like my HA-1 and it's perfect for the situation in which I use it. However, if I wanted to specifically optimize the headphone/music listening experience and money wasn't the dominating factor, I would choose the Schiit pair.


----------



## Wizik

atubbs said:


> I am probably being overly pedantic here, but one thing to be aware of is that you can only use the Mjolnir as a pre-amplifier for the power amplifier if you're driving an amplifier that accepts balanced inputs. This isn't necessarily a small universe, but it's a smaller universe than the one that also contains amplifiers exclusively accepting unbalanced inputs. This is where the versatility of the HA-1 is nice; you don't really have to be concerned about the type of amp you tend to procure down the road.
> 
> I really like my HA-1 and it's perfect for the situation in which I use it. However, if I wanted to specifically optimize the headphone/music listening experience and money wasn't the dominating factor, I would choose the Schiit pair.


 

 So bad I am not able to listen to both these options. 
 To be honest, I just want to purchase whole audio equipment, so I have nothing at the moment.
 I am looking for some planat magnetic headphones and good dac+amp or dac/amp combo for not much money.
  
 I am pretty interested in LCD2/LCD3 or maybe TH900 or HE-6. I just wanted to get some real impresions from someone who listened to these combinations.
 Anyway, thank you for your answer, I am one step closer now.


----------



## john57

atubbs said:


> Both companies have excellent service and stand by their products. Both offer returns, though Schiit's policy sounds more like one that facilitates a trial whereas the Oppo one sounds more like "if it doesn't work to your specifications."


 
 Not fully understood what you are trying to say.
  
 While Schiit has more user friendly language, it cost more to ship back a Schiit product at the same price level as compared to OPPO.


----------



## mrscotchguy

wizik said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> In the term of price, Oppo HA-1 cost almost 1500 euro here in Slovakia, which is almost 1870 USD. I hate this pricing here in Europe.
> Anyway, lets say that price of Oppo and price for Schiit set will be the same for me. I want to use it just for the headphones, but in future I want to connect also power amp and speakers to this.
> ...




The HA-1 is one hellofa preamp. If you are only using the HA-1 and not its dac or preamp functionality... I feel the amp section is one fine piece of equipment, but maybe not worth 1500eu. The dac is good, but not great, and I'm starting to feel like I'm just not a fan of Sabre dacs in gerneral, so take what I say with a grain or two. The preamp is quite great, so if you even for a minute think you will use the preamp features, then the HA-1 is worth the investment, especially for the convenience of an all-in-one box.

After getting 2 solid weeks with the HA-1, I would like to say, it's the best pairing I've ever heard my HE-4s, which are know to be picky. The HD800s on the other hand, just didn't show any better than my other cans running off the HA-1. I will be using a different dac to feed my HD800 through the HA-1 (when I finally buy one of these!)


----------



## zilch0md

mrscotchguy said:


> The HA-1 is one hellofa preamp. If you are only using the HA-1 and not its dac or preamp functionality... I feel the amp section is one fine piece of equipment, but maybe not worth 1500eu. The dac is good, but not great, and I'm starting to feel like I'm just not a fan of Sabre dacs in gerneral, so take what I say with a grain or two. The preamp is quite great, so if you even for a minute think you will use the preamp features, then the HA-1 is worth the investment, especially for the convenience of an all-in-one box.
> 
> After getting 2 solid weeks with the HA-1, I would like to say, it's the best pairing I've ever heard my HE-4s, which are know to be picky. The HD800s on the other hand, just didn't show any better than my other cans running off the HA-1. *I will be using a different dac to feed my HD800 through the HA-1 (when I finally buy one of these!)*


 
  
 I agree with everything you've said here, substituting Audeze LCD-2 rev.1 for your HE-4s.  I, too, have lost affection for Sabre DACs.
  
 Regarding the HD800, as you've suggested, I found that using a different DAC, the Metrum Octave MkII, made a huge improvement while still using the HA-1's amp, but still leaves a slight edginess which I believe is caused by the use of negative feedback in the HA-1. The HD800 is a lot happier with zero-feedback or low-feedback amps.
  
 After ten months of struggling to provide the HD800 with a solid state signal that doesn't cause fatigue, I've been using the $350 NuForce HA-200 as my HD800 amp, for about a month, now. It's a low-feedback, single-ended Class A design that's finally solved my HD800 woes (in combination with the Metrum Octave MkII NOS DAC).
  
 The HA-1 remains invaluable as a pre-amp for my HD800 listening, and as both a pre-amp and amp for the LCD-2 rev.1 - which has never sounded better with 1.8 W rms per channel into 50-Ohms coming from the HA-1's 4-Pin XLR jack.
  
 When listening to streaming sources on the iPad Mini via Bluetooth, the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC comes into play.
  
 With my library on eight 64GB microSD cards (not yet full), I use the FiiO X5's two card readers as a transport for 44/16 and 96/24 files. Using the HA-1's remote control and the handheld FiiO X5 as a "desktop source" while stretched out in my recliner is _much_ more convenient than fumbling with a laptop in the recliner.  The LCD-2 rev. 1 and HD800 couldn't be more different, but they compliment each other spectacularly and I've come to know which one I prefer with each album.
  
  





  
 Mike


----------



## Maxx134

alabrand said:
			
		

> Alright. Seems like I will need to get a custom XLR cable for my Oppo PM-1. The Silver Dragon V3 should do fine, right? It's high-end?.



It is very good I had preferred silver over their blue dragon and over the Norne cables but only for the he560 which is a planar like the pm1.

 but my second fav was the Norne Vanquish which may be cheaper and more impressive on that headphone.

so up to you to find out because with the hd800 nothing I tried beat out the Draug2 cable so it really varied on the headphone.

Yet all should be better than stock because most manufacturer not specialize in cable quality and type of winding. ..

And no I won't respond to those against the perception of wire having different "sounds" as to me it manly affects the perception of the music not the actual frequency response.


----------



## Wizik

I will try another question.
 If is here someone who already heard both HA-1 and burson conductor, which one you like better? I know that HA-1 have also balanced output, but I am curious anyway.
 Thanks.


----------



## Maxx134

john57 said:


> Not fully understood what you are trying to say.
> 
> While Schiit has more user friendly language, it cost more to ship back a Schiit product at the same price level as compared to OPPO.


 

 I had issue with my HA-1 that I like to post about. 
 A happy ending of me being  extremely impressed with Oppo service repairs on my issue with the HA-1...
  
 Mine was one of the first batches  ordered within hours of being available on the first day..
 I was deeply hesitant about giving up my unit to have to ship it to Oppo because I love it so. .
 Worrying about "turn around" time from NY to Cali.
 Yet it had issues which could not be denied.
 So due to an erratic volume (at mid point), and a relay switching whole unit off when a single ended plug was inserted. ..

 So I sent it back to repair,
 AND... Could not believe the unit was fixed in a day and sent right back so quickly!!!
  
 They replaced the front panel area and UPDATED THE FIRMWARE to revision  1.3.2 ...
  
 This is the point which may be interesting to those who have experienced any volume pot issues. 

 Not sure  if it was the firmware update or the parts replacement,
 But my HA-1 never responded with such accuracy and speed with volume positions as it does now(!)
  
 The motor turns a bit quicker(!), and the accuracy is amazingly "on point" being able to skip 0.5 increments rather quickly and accurately without any skipping at all.!
  
 So now "my precious" is better than ever, and shipping both ways was free


----------



## Badas

^
  
 Where do you get the firmware from and how do you update it?


----------



## SpudHarris

Are wandering if it will cure your volume pot issues? That's what I was thinking....


----------



## mrscotchguy

Wonder if they just gave him a new unit...


----------



## john57

That is good paying for shipping both ways, not bad. Received my HA-1 two days ago. Firmware is at 1.33


----------



## john57

I am using the USB connection from my computer and one of the nice thing is that I can play videos and audio on the computer which I can control the pause, forward, backward for chapters or tracks using the Oppo remote.


----------



## arigby

I am really interested in this amp and im planning on using it with my sennheiser hd700 hooked up to my laptop, I'm new to audio quality and have been reading stuff saying this is a pre amp....... Will hooking this up to my laptop with the hd700 be enough for my flac music to sound great or do I need to purchase anything else? I have read the DAC is very good in OPPO ha-1.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

maxx134 said:


> ... due to an erratic volume (at mid point)...


 
  
 This is normal. The resistor curve of the potentiometer has a flat area around the 12:00 position, so the dB value update between -13dB to -12dB may take a relatively large move in the knob rotation. This is why it is generally a good idea to reference the knob rotation rather than the dB on indicator when trying to dial in an appropriate listening level.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

badas said:


> ^
> 
> Where do you get the firmware from and how do you update it?


 
  
 Firmware will be upgraded through the OPPOUSBAudio Firmware Upgrade (OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe) application. It is found in the USB Drivers that you downloaded on our website in order to use the HA-1 with Asynchronous USB.
  
1.32 was the firmware on all shipping HA-1s had installed when we first released the player (including Max's unit), so his unit was not actually upgraded. We always do a fresh install of firmware whenever we repair our products, so the repair notes will always list which firmware was installed in the product.
  
As for the the 1.33 listed by john57, this is news to me, as I am not aware of a different version. The factory may have switched to a different production build (they have done this in the past in our DVD and Blu-ray players) but it is not something that has been reported to me as actually containing any changes.


----------



## john57

Maybe a revised manufacturing change on a circuit board that required a firmware change to support it with no change noticed by the end user. Anyway it is the windows driver that I would focus on when there is a update. I have my IFI iDSD micro hook up with the HA-1 with the by the way using the analog inputs on the HA-1. I wanted to try a Sabre based chip. It came down with a choice of the Audio GD and this. After careful consideration I choose the HA-1.


----------



## Badas

hasturtheyellow said:


> Firmware will be upgraded through the OPPOUSBAudio Firmware Upgrade ([COLOR=282828]OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe) application. It is found in the USB Drivers that you downloaded on our website in order to use the HA-1 with Asynchronous USB.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=282828]1.32 was the firmware on all shipping HA-1s had installed when we first released the player (including Max's unit), so his unit was not actually upgraded. We always do a fresh install of firmware whenever we repair our products, so the repair notes will always list which firmware was installed in the product.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=282828]As for the the 1.33 listed by john57, this is news to me, as I am not aware of a different version. The factory may have switched to a different production build (they have done this in the past in our DVD and Blu-ray players) but it is not something that has been reported to me as actually containing any changes.[/COLOR]




Is there another way? I have never connected my Oppo HA-1 to a computer. I have never used the USB inputs.

Can it be downloaded on a USB for instance and plugged into the HA-1 and then it updates like some of your blu-Ray players?

If not I supose I can plug in a laptop to do it. Seems a bit excessive for a update.


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > Firmware will be upgraded through the OPPOUSBAudio Firmware Upgrade ([COLOR=282828]OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe) application. It is found in the USB Drivers that you downloaded on our website in order to use the HA-1 with Asynchronous USB.[/COLOR]
> ...




How is it excessive? It's the same why thousands of other electronics are updated.
Only exceptions would be wireless or like you requested, usb flash, but the HA-1 doesn't support those interfaces,
so the best option is USB from a PC. Hooking it up to a laptop will work just fine, but since there is no new firmware, you can rest easy for now.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> How is it excessive? It's the same why thousands of other electronics are updated.
> Only exceptions would be wireless or like you requested, usb flash, but the HA-1 doesn't support those interfaces,
> so the best option is USB from a PC. Hooking it up to a laptop will work just fine, but since there is no new firmware, you can rest easy for now.




It would just be easier that's why. Oppo have always been known for their ease of use. Installing a driver on a laptop for something I will never use is not easy.

Okay so no new update. That's good. I will leave it.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^Seriously, it's very easy to do when following the instructions, so don't worry.
You'll see when/if it's ever the case that the HA-1 will even need a fw update.


----------



## j0ewhite

john57 said:


> That is good paying for shipping both ways, not bad. Received my HA-1 two days ago. Firmware is at 1.33


 
  
 Hmmm... How does one update to v1.33? Mine is at v1.32.
  
 EDIT: just saw it few posts up.


----------



## Maxx134

Looks like firmware doesn't matter at the moment and my unit is running sweet,
 but I have noticed like was stated earlier,
that the actual numbers are not exactly linear.

So when I click up a notch it may jump a whole number or two but I will still be pressing between whole and half number incrememts.
So that gives impression of certainty and accuracy.
All I know for sure is that my unit seems perfect now.

Not sure if I explained that well,
 but bottom line was my issue before fix was that volume was jumpy not able to decide the number,
 and thus a portion of the dial had no change in volume..

BUT now it is very solid and quick in its determination of the volume setting. .
So my corected issue was a unique one not actually a volume accuracy setting..


----------



## john57

The volume control on the Ha-1 is a ALPS 6-gang motorized potentiometer. The knob feel is not bad at all. You have to consider that you are moving six pots wipers plus the motor gear train. I have a ALPS 4 gang motorized potentiometer on another amp that have much worst feel in turning the volume pot by hand. Second I noticed  my HA-1 is quite the clacker with the relays. Each time I change inputs there is three maybe more clacks from the relays switching in and out. Products like the Audio GD has even more relays on their circuit boards. Since the HA-1 volume control is purely analog there is not much clacking I notice during the volume changes. Some manufactures uses a digital controlled analog pot meaning that the pot controls a digital controller which in turn uses a series of relays to control the volume and not the potentiometer directly. I do hear the clacks when changing from normal to high gain on the HA-1 meaning you are switching in and out some resistors on the circuit board.


----------



## drewTT

Has anyone compared or also owned the Naim DAC-V1?  Doesn't have the latest and greatest DSD stuff but they are known for making very good sounding stuff.
  
 https://www.naimaudio.com/product/dac-v1


----------



## john57

The Naim DAC-V1 has a different feature set and it is not a balanced unit for some of my balanced headphones or inputs. It is not a pre-amp with analog inputs. It does not have bluetooth. Not sure what is the headphone output is rated for. Costs more. To compare the Naim DAC-V1 with something that has a similar feature set I would chose the AURALiC Taurus MKII. In the end I choose the HA-1 because it is a better fit for my needs and SQ is quite good.


----------



## olegausany

Sorry for bringing back previously discussed issue but i just checked my unit's info and discovered that it has firmware 1.30 instead of 1.32 as reported by Max134. So i contacted customer service by phone and was told that newer firmware does exist but no instructions how to do it and download link are available yet but should be soon so hopefully HasturYellow can find out what the new version does and expedite it availability


----------



## preproman

Has the internal DAC been compared to any other DACs using this amp?


----------



## olegausany

I compared to Matrix X-Sabre and head no difference whatsoever


----------



## preproman

olegausany said:


> I compared to Matrix X-Sabre and head no difference whatsoever


 

 Both Saber DACs..   How about different DAC chips?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

olegausany said:


> Sorry for bringing back previously discussed issue but i just checked my unit's info and discovered that it has firmware 1.30 instead of 1.32 as reported by Max134. So i contacted customer service by phone and was told that newer firmware does exist but no instructions how to do it and download link are available yet but should be soon so hopefully HasturYellow can find out what the new version does and expedite it availability


 
  
 Send an E-mail to service@oppodigital.com and request the 1.32 firmware release. They will then give you the firmware and upgrade instructions. We do not have the 1.33 as this firmware is only being used by the factory.


----------



## olegausany

hasturtheyellow said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for bringing back previously discussed issue but i just checked my unit's info and discovered that it has firmware 1.30 instead of 1.32 as reported by Max134. So i contacted customer service by phone and was told that newer firmware does exist but no instructions how to do it and download link are available yet but should be soon so hopefully HasturYellow can find out what the new version does and expedite it availability
> ...



Thanks,just did it


----------



## SpudHarris

Ok, just made a weird discovery... I have been having issues with the volume pot at around -13db, it is erratic and sometimes takes 3-4 presses of the remote to even move .5 db, note this is with non-oppo headphones. This is not new to me and not a deal breaker but.... I just plugged the PM-1's in and the volume pot works flawlessly. Why??

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

I covered this in a post 6-days ago:
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> This is normal. The resistor curve of the potentiometer has a flat area around the 12:00 position, so the dB value update between -13dB to -12dB may take a relatively large move in the knob rotation. This is why it is generally a good idea to reference the knob rotation rather than the dB on indicator when trying to dial in an appropriate listening level.


----------



## john57

One of the things that I did with the HA-1 was to raise it up on 2 inch extra large rubber feet right under the main soft rubber feet of the HA-1. It really helps with cooling and the top is much cooler now. There are vents on the bottom for air intake. You could use footers or spikes if you like.


----------



## Badas

john57 said:


> One of the things that I did with the HA-1 was to raise it up on 2 inch extra large rubber feet right under the main soft rubber feet of the HA-1. It really helps with cooling and the top is much cooler now. There are vents on the bottom for air intake. You could use footers or spikes if you like.




Yeah I did the same.

I mentioned it here however many refused to believe it works.
I have had mine on for 8 hours once on a hot afternoon. It was only warm.


----------



## combat fighter

Just wondering how does the Oppo HA-1 compare to the Yulong DA8?


----------



## atubbs

spudharris said:


> Ok, just made a weird discovery... I have been having issues with the volume pot at around -13db, it is erratic and sometimes takes 3-4 presses of the remote to even move .5 db, note this is with non-oppo headphones. This is not new to me and not a deal breaker but.... I just plugged the PM-1's in and the volume pot works flawlessly. Why??
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


 
  
 I don't think it's a matter of it working with Oppo headphones better/different than not-Oppo headphones as much as the Oppo headphones are quite sensitive and likely leverage a different range of the volume knob and show more change with each adjustment of the level.


----------



## Mediahound

wizik said:


> I will try another question.
> If is here someone who already heard both HA-1 and burson conductor, which one you like better? I know that HA-1 have also balanced output, but I am curious anyway.
> Thanks.


 

 Anyone? I'm curious about this too.


----------



## zilch0md

^
  
 I never had them both at the same time, but I currently have the HA-1 and had the Burson Soloist previously.  
  
 I can't speak to the Conductor's DAC section, but can readily recall that the Soloist had a more laid back (10th row seating) sound with a smoother (less transparent) treble - better for poor recordings when using something like the T1 or HD800 than the HA-1's amp. Overall, the Soloist was "boring," for lack of a better word, mostly because of how the sound stage would pushed away, but also because it lacks the dynamic punchiness I prefer. The HA-1 puts you in the first row and has a lot more power, if your headphones need it.  Again, I can't compare their DACs, but as a pre-amp, I would think the HA-1's feature set does circles around the Conductor.
  
 Mike


----------



## Mediahound

zilch0md said:


> ^
> 
> I never had them both at the same time, but I currently have the HA-1 and had the Burson Soloist previously.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm more interested in a comparison between the 4w Conductor top model (not Soloist).


----------



## sbgunn

Has anyone gotten the front USB input to work with an android device? I have two devices that are both on Lollipop which has USB audio out built in. Using an OTG adapter I still can't get audio out to the HA-1. Anyone have better luck? Oppo said this should work with OTG earlier in the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty-pants

sbgunn said:


> Has anyone gotten the front USB input to work with an android device? I have two devices that are both on Lollipop which has USB audio out built in. Using an OTG adapter I still can't get audio out to the HA-1. Anyone have better luck? Oppo said this should work with OTG earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk




I never tried an Android device on mine, but maybe someone else will chime in who did.
Another option would be to email or call Oppo.
They have top notch support and may be able to help you get your issue solved.


----------



## BobJS

zilch0md said:


> ^
> 
> I never had them both at the same time, but I currently have the HA-1 and had the Burson Soloist previously.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting..... I've settled in using the Conductor DAC into the HA-1's amp .... for most headphones.  The brighter ones (like Grado) go directly into the Conductor.


----------



## zilch0md

I think that's a good plan!  
  
 It would be asking a lot for a single DAC/amp to bring out the best in all headphones.


----------



## dizzyraider

sbgunn said:


> Has anyone gotten the front USB input to work with an android device? I have two devices that are both on Lollipop which has USB audio out built in. Using an OTG adapter I still can't get audio out to the HA-1. Anyone have better luck? Oppo said this should work with OTG earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


 
  
 The front USB port only works with iDevices. To get it to work with Android, use the USB port in the back.
  
 If it detects but doesn't play any sound, then you'll need install and use UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro)


----------



## sbgunn

hasturtheyellow said:


> Most Android devices will not work on their own direct to the "Mobile" from USB port. Unless the Android device manufacturer purposefully makes their operating system work as OTG, you will need an adapter. Again, it is due to the Android design being at odds with the HA-1, and not the other way around.
> 
> You literally just need a cheap OTG cable/adapter to allow the Android device to work on the "Mobile" input on the front panel of the HA-1.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


dizzyraider said:


> The front USB port only works with iDevices. To get it to work with Android, use the USB port in the back.
> 
> If it detects but doesn't play any sound, then you'll need install and use UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro)


 
  
 Oppo said earlier in the thread that the front port is what you're supposed to use, and that all we needed was an OTG adapter. The rear port wont work because it uses asynchronous USB


----------



## dizzyraider

sbgunn said:


> Oppo said earlier in the thread that the front port is what you're supposed to use, and that all we needed was an OTG adapter. The rear port wont work because it uses asynchronous USB


 
  
 I have only been able to get USB audio on Android to work through OTG, and the front USB has never worked with any of my android devices. The back USB works with UAPP ands that particular player has drivers to work with most DAC that are not natively supported. I'm currently still on 4.4 and the back USB and UAPP is the only way I have gotten them to work. You might be able to get the front port to work if you can find male to male USB cable to use with an OTG adaptor.


----------



## sbgunn

dizzyraider said:


> I have only been able to get USB audio on Android to work through OTG, and the front USB has never worked with any of my android devices. The back USB works with UAPP ands that particular player has drivers to work with most DAC that are not natively supported. I'm currently still on 4.4 and the back USB and UAPP is the only way I have gotten them to work. You might be able to get the front port to work if you can find male to male USB cable to use with an OTG adaptor.


 
  
 Good to know. I was hoping not to have to use UAPP so that i can use Spotify / Google Music instead of local files.
  
 I tried the OTG adapter and male to male USB cable. No dice. I may call Oppo as was suggested to see what they think.


----------



## dizzyraider

sbgunn said:


> Good to know. I was hoping not to have to use UAPP so that i can use Spotify / Google Music instead of local files.
> 
> I tried the OTG adapter and male to male USB cable. No dice. I may call Oppo as was suggested to see what they think.


 
  
 I don't know about Spotify but Google music is usually 320kbps, so Bluetooth aptX should suffice. That's how I play some of my non local files or when I don't feel like plugging the phone in.


----------



## Vacheron

Wondering if anyone can help me with a new issue I had with my HA1. For some reason out of the blue my computer (mac) doesn't recognize the HA-1 is attached via USB anymore. Its no longer and option in my Audio MIDI as an available output, nor can my bit perfect find it. I have tried restarting everything, and reconnecting the USB connection. 
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## john57

I would say power everything down for 30 seconds then power up not just restart. Try another USB port if there another one available. If that does not work try the Reset Factory Default Settings option on the HA-1.


----------



## Vacheron

thanks for the suggestions. It mysteriously worked after a few more reconnections.


----------



## avraham

to add to john57 suggestions if this happens again the first thing to try is a hard reboot of your computer (shut down your computer for 30-60 seconds).  that usually will fix 90% of these types of problems.


----------



## john57

I noticed that the HA-1 seems to be picky on what USB ports to use for best SQ. The highs were getting to be too harsh. I then switched to my USB2 port instead of USB3 port. The USB3 port did not have any problem with my iFI iDSD micro. So far it seems that the USB2 port is working better.


----------



## dminches

What's the difference between these ports on your computer? Is this a PC?


----------



## john57

dminches said:


> What's the difference between these ports on your computer? Is this a PC?


 
 Yes i is a PC that I put together. It is a much higher quality than the PC you can get from a store like BestBuy.
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_3.0
  
 Do not get confused by audio USB Audio Class  1.0 or 2.0
  
 http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/KB/USB.html


----------



## dminches

When you said USB3 I didn't realize it was 3.0. 

You should get an audio quality USB card if you don't have one already. I have a Paul Pang card in my custom music server. Some people like the SOTM cards. I like the PP one better and it is less expensive.


----------



## tuatara

Sorry if I'm repeating a previous question but too many pages to go back through. I've just connected my HA-1 to my laptop via USB to try a few digital downloads I've acquired over the years with various vinyl purchases. The first one I've been trying is Deep purple Made in Japan higher rez files at 96Khz.
 When playing these they show the PCM96Khz on Foobar but the Oppo shows what looks like a down sampling to PCM 44.1/16.
  
 Totally new to this digital media so any advice appreciated.


----------



## combat fighter

Had my Oppo HA-1 for 5 days now and absolutely love it.
  
 Very high quality piece of kit for sure, sounds amazing rigged up to my KRK VTX6's.
  
 Definitely true what they say about burning in the unit, seems to get better by the day, quite surprised in the difference from when I first started to use it. Still burning her in but extremely happy with my purchase, from the looks, remote, build quality and of course the sound!
  
 Highly recommended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Next on my list is to get is some decent cans, although I do listen through my speakers mainly in the day time it would be handy for later at night. 
  
 So far I am tempted to get a set of Beyerdynamic T90's as they seem to do very well for my music tastes and reasonably priced for what you get. Would be a good pairing for my Oppo you reckon?
  
 I'd appreciate any feedback regarding headphones!


----------



## john57

tuatara said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating a previous question but too many pages to go back through. I've just connected my HA-1 to my laptop via USB to try a few digital downloads I've acquired over the years with various vinyl purchases. The first one I've been trying is Deep purple Made in Japan higher rez files at 96Khz.
> When playing these they show the PCM96Khz on Foobar but the Oppo shows what looks like a down sampling to PCM 44.1/16.
> 
> Totally new to this digital media so any advice appreciated.


 
 That usually means that something is wrong with the Foobar setting or with the direct sound driver on Windows. So far it sounds like you are using the direct sound driver from your laptop and you will have to set the sampling rate on the driver. I use external DAC's which are using ASIO which bypass the windows driver.


----------



## tuatara

john57 said:


> That usually means that something is wrong with the Foobar setting or with the direct sound driver on Windows. So far it sounds like you are using the direct sound driver from your laptop and you will have to set the sampling rate on the driver. I use external DAC's which are using ASIO which bypass the windows driver.


 
 Thanks for the reply. I dug a bit deeper last night and my laptop sets the HA-1 as default speakers and if I go into the advanced settings there are around 10 options for playback ranging from 16/44 to 24/196/ Which ever of those I choose is what the Oppo shows on the screen.  I'm not too worried about that as long as the system is actually playing back the audio in the format it's saved in.
 I see there are ASIO drivers available for download, am I better to install those or can that lead to other problems?


----------



## olegausany

tuatara said:


> john57 said:
> 
> 
> > That usually means that something is wrong with the Foobar setting or with the direct sound driver on Windows. So far it sounds like you are using the direct sound driver from your laptop and you will have to set the sampling rate on the driver. I use external DAC's which are using ASIO which bypass the windows driver.
> ...



You need to install driver from Oppo website and set ASIO as output in Foobar2000 to get best sound


----------



## sbgunn

dizzyraider said:


> sbgunn said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten the front USB input to work with an android device? I have two devices that are both on Lollipop which has USB audio out built in. Using an OTG adapter I still can't get audio out to the HA-1. Anyone have better luck? Oppo said this should work with OTG earlier in the thread.
> ...




Update: this works only on the rear port. If you use an otg adapter to connect to the rear USB port, you can get audio to the ha-1 straight from your android device if its running lollipop. This works without UAPP so you can play Google play or Spotify tracks this way from android. Dizzyraider thanks for your help!


----------



## combat fighter

Had my Oppo HA-1 for 5 days now and absolutely love it.
  
 Very high quality piece of kit for sure, sounds amazing rigged up to my KRK VTX6's.
  
 Definitely true what they say about burning in the unit, seems to get better by the day, quite surprised in the difference from when I first started to use it. Still burning her in but extremely happy with my purchase, from the looks, remote, build quality and of course the sound!
  
 Highly recommended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Next on my list is to get is some decent cans, although I do listen through my speakers mainly in the day time it would be handy for later at night. 
  
 So far I am tempted to get a set of Beyerdynamic T90's as they seem to do very well for my music tastes and reasonably priced for what you get. Would be a good pairing for my Oppo you reckon?
  
 I'd appreciate any feedback regarding headphones!


----------



## tuatara

olegausany said:


> You need to install driver from Oppo website and set ASIO as output in Foobar2000 to get best sound


 
 All fixed-followed the setup chain on the attached link and everything now working as it should
 http://www.asus.com/microsite/essence/tutorialpage/Foobar2000-ASIO.html


----------



## GaloDourado

Dear all,
 I don't know if this is the better place to ask for it, but I don't find any other more adecuated.
  
 I'm currently in Hong Kong and I want to take the opportunity to test the HA-1 and -if price is right- to get one.
  
 Anyone knows of any reputable vendor here? I'm afraid of getting a fake one.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## akhyar

I'm not sure if there is already fake HA-1 in the market.
As for the vendor in HK, maybe you can drop an email to OppoDigital on their dealership for HK?


----------



## j0ewhite

There is an official Oppo HK site isn't it?
  
http://www.oppodigital.com.hk/showroom.php
  
https://www.facebook.com/oppodigital.hk


----------



## GaloDourado

akhyar said:


> I'm not sure if there is already fake HA-1 in the market.
> As for the vendor in HK, maybe you can drop an email to OppoDigital on their dealership for HK?


 
  
 I also don't know; maybe not fake, but a "second production" product... it would be not unsual here; better play safe.
  


j0ewhite said:


> There is an official Oppo HK site isn't it?
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com.hk/showroom.php
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/oppodigital.hk


 
 Thanks a lot.
 I will go there a visit tomorrow.
  
 Rgds!


----------



## Herbie151

Help!!
  
 I’m loving the HA-1 to bits. An awesome piece of kit, but I really want to be able to attach a hard wired NAS drive (or something similar?)  into the back of it so I have all my 1TB of music available. Existing rear connections exclude an Ethernet connection (real shame that…. So nearly perfect…) but do include:
  
 1)     USB
 2)     Optical
 3)     Co-axial
  
 Is there any specific NAS device / manufacturer the community could suggest using that has one of these as an ouput as well as the usual (and in this case redundant) Ethernet link, and how would I access the files on the NAS unless there was an android / ios app?
  
 Forgive my naivety on these technical things – I just want to be able to access my whole collection at the bedside in total as a free standing system and avoid wireless streaming (like Sonos which can’t do 24 bit anyway..) I want to physically plug-in something somehow at the back and direct that equipment to send a signal to the HA-1. Happy days..
  
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## olegausany

I don't think this is possible without using laptop to which you could attach an external hard drive


----------



## SpudHarris

herbie151 said:


> Help!!
> 
> I’m loving the HA-1 to bits. An awesome piece of kit, but I really want to be able to attach a hard wired NAS drive (or something similar?)  into the back of it so I have all my 1TB of music available. Existing rear connections exclude an Ethernet connection (real shame that…. So nearly perfect…) but do include:
> 
> ...




I use a 2tb LIV ZEN....


----------



## Maxx134

john57 said:


> One of the things that I did with the HA-1 was to raise it up on 2 inch extra large rubber feet right under the main soft rubber feet of the HA-1. It really helps with cooling and the top is much cooler now. There are vents on the bottom for air intake. You could use footers or spikes if you like.






badas said:


> Yeah I did the same.
> 
> I mentioned it here however many refused to believe it works.
> I have had mine on for 8 hours once on a hot afternoon. It was only warm.




It works great!
The unit remains noticeably cooler.

 I only used some rubber feet about one inch, 
and it gave the unit the height it should have had all the time.

 I can't understand why this beautiful, wonderful unit would have such thin lame excuse for feet,
 when the design itself makes ventilation an integral part of operation.

Maybe Im being a bit hard as it really would be ok if the feet were at least a half inch thicker,
But as is, the stock feet not optimal.


----------



## john57

I would agree. OPPO did at one time had a fancy stand for the HA-1. What OPPO should have done instead is to offer some kind of a fancy feet extender not the solid glass stand. I would not mind a good wood platform for the feet extenders either. I would like to offer this idea to OPPO or to some other third party. It would be a cool idea that actually help to cool the amp better than trying to use a fan.
  
 I am still very impressed by the engineering of the HA-1 with its power supply that has a total capacity of 35,900 uF rated at 105°C instead of the usual 85°C.
  
 This french site is the most complete review of the HA-1 from a engineering standpoint I have ever seen over several web pages. This french review site really set the standards for a product review. Just use your favorite translator.
  
 http://www.hdfever.fr/2014/07/10/test-oppo-ha-1/
  
 P.S. I realized that this web site is already mention in this thread.


----------



## TheNoose

Wonder has anyone compared this with the Chord Hugo? Is it indeed even comparable?


----------



## Thrang

hasturtheyellow said:


> The HA-1 is designed to be simple and powerful. Once you start adding in features like EQ, Sound Fields, and other user adjustments, you run the risk of making the product too complicated (which turns off buyers) or has a higher chance of being configured incorrectly (which directly affects customer satisfaction and reliance on tech support for resolving).
> 
> 
> "Under promise; over deliver" and "expect the unexpected".
> ...




Even a simple tilt or tone controls would be great - doesn't make it complicated, and let's users feel more comfortable they can tweak the sound based on their cans and hearing.

It would be very smart to do this.


----------



## dminches

Every time you put something else in the signal path it degrades the sounds.  Personally, I have no interest in tone controls.


----------



## Thrang

dminches said:


> Every time you put something else in the signal path it degrades the sounds.  Personally, I have no interest in tone controls.




It certainly can be defeatable - I think for many, the sonic tailoring would be a large net benefit


----------



## Badas

thrang said:


> It certainly can be defeatable - I think for many, the sonic tailoring would be a large net benefit


 

 Agreed. It is something I have always wanted.


----------



## Raptor34

dminches said:


> Every time you put something else in the signal path it degrades the sounds.  Personally, I have no interest in tone controls.


 

 Agree!


----------



## Maxx134

I want to have HA-1 dac feed the line out,
 to connect to an external tube stage,
 and then feed it back into the line in stage. ..
To play thru the Headphones amp. 


At present the software does not have separate option of fully controling those rear connections.
So I am not sure what I want to do is even possible. ..

Any comments on this?


----------



## olegausany

This impossible cause you can't choose 2 different inputs at the same time


----------



## Maxx134

I am hoping upgraded software can increase functionality since switching is controlled by it. 

If I cannot flavor this unit with tube stage I will be forced to do something about it.


----------



## Steven Stone1

I've been using the HA-1 with the Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies. I have a splitter on the HA-1's output. When I use the WA7 I turn the HA-1 up to unity gain and control the headphone level from the Woo. Works great.


----------



## dminches

maxx134 said:


> I am hoping upgraded software can increase functionality since switching is controlled by it.
> 
> If I cannot flavor this unit with tube stage I will be forced to do something about it.


 
  
 I suggest you get a tubed DAC or tubed amp.  I can't think of any unit that can process 2 different inputs and know what to do with it.  I don't think the HA-1 will ever be able to do this.


----------



## Maxx134

dminches said:


> I suggest you get a tubed DAC or tubed amp.  I can't think of any unit that can process 2 different inputs and know what to do with it.  I don't think the HA-1 will ever be able to do this.



well a "tape monitor" function/option could do it.
just a matter of the software controlling the inputs...


----------



## Skylab

I love tubes too, but wanting to "flavor" the Oppo with tubes basically eliminates it's greatest strengths.


----------



## Herbie151

Just bumping my post from page 133. PLEASE!!!! I need help.
  
 Just want to connect music files source to the USB 2 at the back and select what file to listen to using an android app. 
  
 Source might be:
 1) External Hard drive (but how to convert to USB 2 and select what files to listen to)
 2) NAS - same questions as #1
 3) My windows hard drive downstairs. 
  
 If I use a powerline plug ethernet transport up to the room with the HA-1, how do I convert the powerline ethernet signal into the asynchronous USB 2 at the back of the unit and select which file to listen to without buying hundreds of ££ worth of additional music streamer like Cambridge audio, or Naim etc (many of which have DAC's etc of their own!)
  
 Confused and wanting to get the full potential of this amazing unit, but finding so much complexity in todays options. I need advice!
  
 thanks for reading. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## olegausany

Nothing complex, unit is intended to be connected to the computer and using playback program of your choice such as Foobar2000 for example


----------



## Herbie151

Understood - but the computer is downstairs and I'm asking how to access its hard drive music files without resorting to a very limited 16 bit system like Sonos.
  
 I want to hard wire something (not a laptop because of the noise) into the Ha-1 upstairs - like a NAS or external 3.5" drive etc.  
  
 The only 24 bit music networkers / streamers all seem to be big money - hundreds of pounds though undoubtedly excellent and competent, much of that is wasted on duplicated functionality.


----------



## akhyar

herbie151 said:


> Just bumping my post from page 133. PLEASE!!!! I need help.
> 
> ......
> Confused and wanting to get the full potential of this amazing unit, but finding so much complexity in todays options. I need advice!
> ...


 
  
 As the above poster already replied, it is nothing complex as the unit is intended to be used with a computer or as you already know, pair it expensive music streamer if your music collection is stored in external hard drive.


----------



## Maxx134

herbie151 said:


> Understood - but the computer is downstairs and I'm asking how to access its hard drive music files without resorting to a very limited 16 bit system like Sonos.
> 
> I want to hard wire something (not a laptop because of the noise) into the Ha-1 upstairs - like a NAS or external 3.5" drive etc.
> 
> The only 24 bit music networkers / streamers all seem to be big money - hundreds of pounds though undoubtedly excellent and competent, much of that is wasted on duplicated functionality.



How about the ha-1 to a mini laptop which is on a wireless network to your downstairs laptop. ..


----------



## Herbie151

OK  - seems like there's a natty thing called a "Liv - Wave" which is based on a cubox, but adapted specifically for audio only and to work essentially as an ethernet to USB adapter, but at very high sampling rates. If this performs as claimed, it would appear to satisfy a considerable number of people who have been just a tad disappointed that this outstanding Ha-1 unit lacked the final streaming connectivity options already used on the blu-ray players i.e. ethernet connection - plug a NAS straight into it and play.
  
 1) Liv Wave  from £149 GBP
 2) SOtM sMS-100 Network Streamer (alot more... £399 at least??)


----------



## bfreedma

herbie151 said:


> OK  - seems like there's a natty thing called a "Liv - Wave" which is based on a cubox, but adapted specifically for audio only and to work essentially as an ethernet to USB adapter, but at very high sampling rates. If this performs as claimed, it would appear to satisfy a considerable number of people who have been just a tad disappointed that this outstanding Ha-1 unit lacked the final streaming connectivity options already used on the blu-ray players i.e. ethernet connection - plug a NAS straight into it and play.
> 
> 1) Liv Wave  from £149 GBP
> 2) SOtM sMS-100 Network Streamer (alot more... £399 at least??)


 
  
 If you're not familiar with computers and networking, I would look for something simpler.
  
 I agree with the previous recommendations for using a PC or laptop connected to the HA-1.  Both the Intel NUC or FoxConn NanoPC would be extremely small and less expensive than your solution above.  As others have suggested, you can then run Foobar2000 and the Android client of your choice to control it.


----------



## swmtnbiker

herbie151 said:


> Just bumping my post from page 133. PLEASE!!!! I need help.
> 
> Just want to connect music files source to the USB 2 at the back and select what file to listen to using an android app.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Call Oppo support. They're the best qualified to help with your questions.


----------



## dnuggett

The HA-1 looks to be the next item I'll add to to my headphone chain. Digging in to this thread to really see the detailed impressions.


----------



## youngarthur

What would be the best connections from HA 1, to mac mini guys?.


----------



## Thrang

Taking the plunge...my wife wanted some ideas for Christmas, and I've been sniffing around a few different options. Liked the sound of the Audeze LCD-3 (very listenable, though kind of a small soundstage) Was considering the Tesla T1, but am not sure it it will be too bright for me (I prefer a slightly warmer, organic sound). 
  
 So I hope Santa will bring a shiny new PM-1 and HA-1 amp!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

youngarthur said:


> What would be the best connections from HA 1, to mac mini guys?.


 

 Asynchronous USB.


----------



## preproman

What page are the impressions on?


----------



## TheNoose

As a Supremus Member I'm surprised by your question...none-the-less
  
 My answer for you is (as I just tested) do a thread search for SQ.
  
 Here is one post for reference ... #248...enjoy


----------



## bfreedma

thenoose said:


> As a Supremus Member I'm surprised by your question...none-the-less
> 
> My answer for you is (as I just tested) do a thread search for SQ.
> 
> Here is one post for reference ... #248...enjoy




I think you missed his point.

Not many recent impressions given this thread's title.


----------



## TheNoose

Your point is well made, his a little less so...?
 No worries mate...


----------



## preproman

thenoose said:


> As a Supremus Member I'm surprised by your question...none-the-less
> 
> My answer for you is (as I just tested) do a thread search for SQ.
> 
> Here is one post for reference ... #248...enjoy


 
  
 My bad dude..  It was just a simple question.  All was needed was the #248 - thanks..


----------



## TheNoose

Fish or learn fishing...in this case you enjoy the fish.
 No worries mate...


----------



## Hooster

maxx134 said:


> I want to have HA-1 dac feed the line out,
> to connect to an external tube stage,
> and then feed it back into the line in stage. ..
> To play thru the Headphones amp.
> ...


 
  
 Just listen through the tube stage. No need to pass the signal back into the Oppo.


----------



## Hooster

I got my HA-1 today, and what a delight it is, both through my re cabled balanced Q702 headphones and my speaker system. Brilliant!


----------



## Badas

hooster said:


> Just listen through the tube stage. No need to pass the signal back into the Oppo.


 

 Exactly what I do. Oppo as the DAC into Woo WA22 the Audeze LCD3C.


----------



## Mojo777

My black HA-1 arrived this morning!
  
 Quick question related to pairing with a hifiman HE-400. In high gain/single-ended I am turning the volume to -4.0-0db, is that normal for that headphone with this amp?
  
 I am going to order a balanced cable to hear the difference and hopefully the performance.


----------



## Badas

mojo777 said:


> My black HA-1 arrived this morning!
> 
> Quick question related to pairing with a hifiman HE-400. In high gain/single-ended I am turning the volume to -4.0-0db, is that normal for that headphone with this amp?
> 
> I am going to order a balanced cable to hear the difference and hopefully the performance.




I haven't tried the HE-400 however that is normal. I have noticed the gain in volume on the HA-1 is far higher in the top end than the lower middle area. You have to turn it heaps at the start for very little gain. Turn it hardly anything at the top end to get far larger gains.


----------



## Hooster

I tried this:
  
 "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening. The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but the headphone section is exceptional — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."
  
 http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
  
 Sounds pretty awesome through the speakers...


----------



## picklgreen

Seems like this thing is way overpriced! The BDP-105 uses the exact same dacs but has 5 channels of output not just 2 plus plays cds, dvds, sacd etc! The BDP-105 also has a headphone jack. The GA-1 should only cost half what the BDP-105 costs not the same! So either the GA-1 is way over priced or the BDP-105 is underpriced.


----------



## Hooster

picklgreen said:


> Seems like this thing is way overpriced! The BDP-105 uses the exact same dacs but has 5 channels of output not just 2 plus plays cds, dvds, sacd etc! The BDP-105 also has a headphone jack. The GA-1 should only cost half what the BDP-105 costs not the same! So either the GA-1 is way over priced or the BDP-105 is underpriced.


 
  





 I thought about getting the BDP-105. The reasons why I got the HA-1 instead of the BDP-105.
  
 1. The HA-1 is an excellent pre-amp. I need one for my speaker stereo system. The BDP-1 can function as a pre-amp but it is far inferior, mainly due to the way the volume control is implemented.
  
 2. The HA-1 has a real deal, dedicated class A headphone amp with a balanced output. The BDP-105 has nothing of the sort. Yes, it has a headphone socket, but so does my mp3 player...
  
 If you don't care about 1 and 2, then by all means get the 105...
  
 In terms of price/functionality ratio the HA-1 is pretty much unsurpassed in the world of headphone amplifiers. If you find something better I suggest you buy it.
  
 Finally, the day I grow 5 ears is the day I care about 5 plus channels. Did you ever see a headphone with 5 cups?
  
 If more effort had been put into high definition digital audio and less multi channel audio, 5.1 and above, a lot more people would be enjoying excellent high fidelity sound in their homes today, instead of cluttering their space with 5.1 plus inferior speakers, amplifiers and wires.
  
 These days all you need for outstanding sound in your home is a computer, hi res files, something like the HA-1 and a pair of active studio monitor speakers.


----------



## x RELIC x

What Hooster said. 

Class A amplification and clean circuitry doesn't come cheap and the HA-1 is a bargain for all it offers.


----------



## karmazynowy

Hi, how OPPOs DAC section compares to Burson Conductor?


----------



## aboroth00

picklgreen said:


> Seems like this thing is way overpriced! The BDP-105 uses the exact same dacs but has 5 channels of output not just 2 plus plays cds, dvds, sacd etc! The BDP-105 also has a headphone jack. The GA-1 should only cost half what the BDP-105 costs not the same! So either the GA-1 is way over priced or the BDP-105 is underpriced.


 
 Why not just get both ?

 But yes, the HA-1 and BDP-105 have different priorities.  I happen to own both and I use my 105 for my HT as a preamp, the HA-1 for a pair of passive speaker and headphone setup.  I've tried the headphone output on the 105 and it's not anywhere near the same quality as implemented in the HA-1.  But I get BD playback, a preamp, plenty of inputs which is my priority in that setup.  I also agree with Hooster that the digital volume control on the 105 is inferior with my own listening impressions.  I much preferred the volume control my passive tube preamp for that purpose.  
  
 One neglected fact comparing the two is that the DAC's are implemented differently.  They do use the exact same ESS Sabre DAC but Oppo had decided to tweak the sound when implementing it in the HA-1.  I would describe the sound on the 105 as much more analytical, sterile, but more detailed and resolving than the HA-1.  Don't kid me, the HA-1 is very detailed and resolving as well, but it's definitely a warmer and funner sound than the 105.

 Also, I can't really fit the 105 on my desk and have room the the monitor and computer.  
  
 If your priority is 5 channel, HT, then by all means I would definitely encourage you to get the 105; it's a fantastic buy and I never looked back after getting it.  It has more functionality, purposes, and bells and whistles but it's certainly not a comparable headphone amplifier to the HA-1.


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> I thought about getting the BDP-105. The reasons why I got the HA-1 instead of the BDP-105.
> 
> 1. The HA-1 is an excellent pre-amp. I need one for my speaker stereo system. The BDP-1 can function as a pre-amp but it is far inferior, mainly due to the way the volume control is implemented.
> 
> ...


 

 Headphones with 5 cups? No.  But there have been attempts to emulate the sound of speakers in rooms even surround sound: http://www.smyth-research.com/
  
 High definition digital audio has been around for decades as CD's.  Everyone wants convenience more and thus the MP3 found its place as a lossy format.  I would say 5.1 has its place, and if you were to watch a movie you'd want surround sound.  

 I would hardly say that the 105 is a far inferior preamp though, it functions fine.  I just have an issue with the volume control implementation.  The preamp section on the HA-1 suffers from its op-amp implemented output which doesn't give the same quality sound as through the headphone output.  But the HA-1 is more over a headphone dac/pre/amp than it is meant for HIFI/HT purposes like the 105 is.  

 I would probably even lower the bar for outstanding sound.  My Topping TP 30 functioned great for my purposes.  A cheap Chinese headphone amp/speaker amp, nice IEM's, and second hand speakers found on craigslist could be outstanding as well.


----------



## aboroth00

karmazynowy said:


> Hi, how OPPOs DAC section compares to Burson Conductor?


 
 I've had experience with the Burson Conductor SL and the HA-1 but never with the top of the line Conductor.  It's tough to compare because I used them as headphone amps and also preamps, never through the DAC alone.  But to the point, I just liked the Conductor better.  I had never been a fan of Oppo's implementation of the Sabre DAC since they conceived their original BDP's.  Heard the 95, 105, and now the HA-1.  I felt the Conductor was equally as resolving and detailed but it just was more involving and spacious, IMHO.


----------



## Hooster

> I would hardly say that the 105 is a far inferior preamp though, it functions fine.  I just have an issue with the volume control implementation.  The preamp section on the HA-1 suffers from its op-amp implemented output which doesn't give the same quality sound as through the headphone output.  But the HA-1 is more over a headphone dac/pre/amp than it is meant for HIFI/HT purposes like the 105 is.


 
  
 Did you ever try this:
  
 "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. *With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening.* The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but the headphone section is exceptional — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."
  
http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
  
 ?


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> Did you ever try this:
> 
> "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. *With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening.* The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but the headphone section is exceptional — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."
> 
> ...


 
 Actually I have not.  My main system is fully balanced and I use balanced interconnects whenever possible.  Usually when you hear 6.35mm or 3.5mm to RCA it's antithetical to "audiophile." However, I think you may have a good point since the headphone output is discrete when compared to the outputs.  Unfortunately I don't own any "audiophile" 1/4" to RCA's.  For my purposes as a desktop setup, the best sound from my speakers isn't critical as it is in my main setup.  Even though it might sound better, I highly doubt many audiophiles out there would use the HA-1 as a preamp through its headphone section though.


----------



## Hooster

aboroth00 said:


> , I highly doubt many audiophiles out there would use the HA-1 as a preamp through its headphone section though.


 
  
 I do too. They tend to be a dogmatic bunch.


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> I do too. They tend to be a dogmatic bunch.


 
 Mhhmm.  So the question is:  can you hear the difference between the two?


----------



## Hooster

aboroth00 said:


> Mhhmm.  So the question is:  can you hear the difference between the two?


 
  
 The answer is, I am not deaf yet, so I sure can. The class A headphone output takes bass and dynamics up a level.
  
 I don't quite understand why Oppo bothered with the op amps at all. I would simply have it switching between the line out and the headphone amp and use the headphone amp to drive the line out. The way the Oppo is currently configured there is an option to listen through headphones and speakers at the same time, with op amps driving the line outs and the class A headphone amp driving the headphones. To most people this is totally pointless. Oppo could have made the HA-1 cheaper and better by simply omitting the op amps.


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> The answer is, I am not deaf yet, so I sure can. The class A headphone output takes bass and dynamics up a level.
> 
> I don't quite understand why Oppo bothered with the op amps at all. I would simply have it switching between the line out and the headphone amp and use the headphone amp to drive the line out. The way the Oppo is currently configured there is an option to listen through headphones and speakers at the same time, with op amps driving the line outs and the class A headphone amp driving the headphones. To most people this is totally pointless. Oppo could have made the HA-1 cheaper and better by simply omitting the op amps.


 


 Well I'm not intimately familiar with the HA-1's circuitry so I can't give you definitive answers.  But if you were to have the HA-1 have the ability to switch between the line out and headphone amp, you'd have to implement another circuit.  Then to have a mute function, you would have to install a mute circuit as well.  

 Also, I would imagine Oppo intended the line outs to drive very high impedance amplifiers and not relatively low impedance headphones.


----------



## john57

aboroth00 said:


> Also, I would imagine Oppo intended the line outs to drive very high impedance amplifiers and not relatively low impedance headphones.


 
 op amps are fine for driving the pre-amp outputs since higher current is not needed to drive high impedance devices. For the same reason you do not use speakers outputs of a amp to drive a input of a receiver or another pre-amp. Each of the HA-1 line outputs, the RCA and the balanced are driven by separate op-amps.


----------



## Hooster

aboroth00 said:


> Well I'm not intimately familiar with the HA-1's circuitry so I can't give you definitive answers.  But if you were to have the HA-1 have the ability to switch between the line out and headphone amp, you'd have to implement another circuit.  Then to have a mute function, you would have to install a mute circuit as well.
> 
> Also, I would imagine Oppo intended the line outs to drive very high impedance amplifiers and not relatively low impedance headphones.


 

 Since when did you need a circuit to mute something? And, what would be the function of this other circuit that they would "have to" implement?
  
 A circuit breaker mutes. A switch switches between outputs.


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> Since when did you need a circuit to mute something? And, what would be the function of this other circuit that they would "have to" implement?
> 
> A circuit breaker mutes. A switch switches between outputs.


 
 Sorry my brain was thinking hifi tube preamps, while the preamp needs to be muted while the relays are switching.  A mute circuit: http://www.transcendentsound.com/Transcendent/Mute_Circuit.html.  They are pretty darn common.  

 If you were to jump the line outs from the headphone output, both the line out and the headphone output would be playing simultaneously.  This is the way it was implemented in my Burson Conductor SL to let it serve as a preamp.  So if you would not like the two to be playing simultaneously at all times, Oppo would have to add another circuit.  That is my understanding of the matter.  But i'm not expert at this circuitry business.


----------



## aboroth00

john57 said:


> op amps are fine for driving the pre-amp outputs since higher current is not needed to drive high impedance devices. For the same reason you do not use speakers outputs of a amp to drive a input of a receiver or another pre-amp. Each of the HA-1 line outputs, the RCA and the balanced are driven by separate op-amps.


 
 That's correct.  What would the disadvantage of using the headphone output to drive the line outs if Oppo had decided to jump the headphone output to RCA's for example?  The headphone output would suffer from a poorer SNR but it should be negligible seeing that they are >100db.  Also, the headphone output impedance is 0.5 ohm, and as long as the amp's input impedance is high enough which it should be, I can't see the problem there as well.


----------



## Hooster

aboroth00 said:


> That's correct.  What would the disadvantage of using the headphone output to drive the line outs if Oppo had decided to jump the headphone output to RCA's for example?  The headphone output would suffer from a poorer SNR but it should be negligible seeing that they are >100db.  Also, the headphone output impedance is 0.5 ohm, and as long as the amp's input impedance is high enough which it should be, I can't see the problem there as well.


 
  
 There is in fact no problem. The power amp's input impedance is far higher than any headphone and there is no audible noise. It just works. The only disadvantage I can see is that you can not simultaneously run an output to a power amp and an output to headphones if you where to get rid of the section dedicated to driving the power amp, but why would anyone want to run speakers and cans at the same time?
  
 On second thoughts, there is one thing I can think of. There may be some industry standard regarding the max output of a so called line output. Using an output that is designed to drive headphones may make a higher than desirable output possible. Essentially a headphone output will probably not comply with industry standards for a line out. This is no problem in practice, as long as the user knows what he or she is doing. This standard would explain why Oppo does not use the headphone amp to drive the line out.


----------



## aboroth00

hooster said:


> There is in fact no problem. The power amp's input impedance is far higher than any headphone and there is no audible noise. It just works. The only disadvantage I can see is that you can not simultaneously run an output to a power amp and an output to headphones if you where to get rid of the section dedicated to driving the power amp, but why would anyone want to run speakers and cans at the same time?
> 
> On second thoughts, there is one thing I can think of. There may be some industry standard regarding the max output of a so called line output. Using an output that is designed to drive headphones may make a higher than desirable output possible. Essentially a headphone output will probably not comply with industry standards for a line out. This is no problem in practice, as long as the user knows what he or she is doing. This standard would explain why Oppo does not use the headphone amp to drive the line out.


 
 I believe you are thinking the opposite.  The line out on a headphone output has a much lower voltage than a typical preamp line out voltage.  You need less voltage to drive headphones than a typical line out voltage of lets say a cd player.  But that shouldn't pose a problem for most amplifiers as the headphone out jack of the Oppo should be enough to reach the full output of the amp.  
  
 The only disadvantage I could think of is worse distortion and noise when compared to a well implemented line stage preamp.


----------



## Hooster

aboroth00 said:


> The only disadvantage I could think of is worse distortion and noise when compared to a well implemented line stage preamp.


 
  
 I will just have to put up with that....
  
 "Spec wise, the headphone amp section via digital input boasts a 120 dB dynamic range and 111 dB S/N. The analog in/HP out are a few dB less in performance. Distortion is extremely low at any input/ output configuration."
  
 http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
  
  

SpecificationConditionXLR Input - Balanced OutputRCA Input - 6.35 mm OutputMaximum Output Power (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm2400 mW600 mWInto 32 Ohm3000 mW3500 mWRated Output Power
 (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm800 mW200 mWInto 32 Ohm2000 mW500 mWFrequency Response10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
 20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB)10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
 20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB)THD+N at 1k Hz
 (A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)Rated Power< 0.0018% (< -95 dB)< 0.0056% (< -85 dB)50 mW< 0.001% (< -100 dB)*< 0.0022% (< -93dB)*Channel Separation> 120 dB> 90 dBSignal-to-Noise Ratio
 (A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)> 111 dB*> 111 dB*Dynamic Range
 (1 kHz -60 dB, A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)> 120 dB*> 115 dB*Output Impedance0.5 Ohm*0.7 Ohm*


----------



## Hooster

I was pretty much right. It has to do with "compatibility concerns". From Oppo:
  
  
 "XXXX,

 The ability to be Class-A all the way through, without the need to use OP-AMPS for the analog outputs, is something that some of asked for, but due to compatibility concerns, we are not yet looking to develop such a product.

 Best Regards,

 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc.
 2629B Terminal Blvd.
 Mountain View, CA 94043
Service@oppodigital.com
 Tel: 650-961-1118
 Fax: 650-961-1119"


----------



## jramossurg2002

Hi
  
 I got my HA-1 this week and have been enjoying it thoroughly.  The build quality is impressive as is the functionality.  I would appreciate some advice from fellow members who may use a similar setup to mine.
 I am using JRiver Media Center 20, Windows 8.1 64bit Prof, USB connection to HA-1 and Sennheiser HD-800's.
 I installed the Oppo USB drivers and selected this as the default driver in Windows.  JRiver picks this up and gives me 4 options for the Oppo - Oppo HA-1 USB Audio 2.0 DAC ASIO, WASAPI, kernel streaming and Direct Sound.  Is any one of these thought to be the best sounding?  I have briefly tried them all but AFAICT only the ASIO and WASAPI will play both PCM and DSD natively.
  
 Something else I noted is that with my HD-800's connected to the single ended input, the volume (high gain setting) was quite low.  I then changed to a balanced cable for the HD-800 and the volume improved.  Even with the balanced connection, I need to turn up the volume to about 3 or 4 o'clock (-2dB to 0dB) to get a loud enough volume with certain tracks.  My iFi USB headphone amp seems to drive the HD-800's more easily with the average volume setting at about 1o'clock!  My system and JRiver volume is 100%.
  
 any comments or advice is appreciated
  
 regards
  
 Jose


----------



## john57

For J.River I have the volume control within set for internal. This allows J.River to bypass windows volume control and uses the 64bit J.River volume control. Since playing back DSD is at full volume and you still need to turn up the volume pot on the HA-1?  Have you already switch back and forth the high gain setting on the HA-1 display? With my Alpha Prime I never use the volume control on the Ha-1 any higher than 11:00,


----------



## jramossurg2002

thanks
  
 I did not have the JRiver volume set to internal and have now changed this - volume seems better.  With the low gain setting the volume is quite low and I need to use the high gain.
 I guess the HF-800's are more difficult to drive than some other headphones.
 What Oppo USB driver are you using - I have mainly PCM files but some DSD as well
  
 regards


----------



## olegausany

You should use ASIO for HA-1 and balanced cable for best results


----------



## jramossurg2002

thank you


----------



## Raptor34

jramossurg2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my HA-1 this week and have been enjoying it thoroughly.  The build quality is impressive as is the functionality.  I would appreciate some advice from fellow members who may use a similar setup to mine.
> I am using JRiver Media Center 20, Windows 8.1 64bit Prof, USB connection to HA-1 and Sennheiser HD-800's.
> ...


 

 This is a quote from JRiver:  "The Windows Audio Session API (*WASAPI*) ... *WASAPI* is the recommended Audio Output Mode for Windows unless your audio device has a well-behaved *ASIO* driver"  When I intalled the Oppo drivers for my HA-1 with JRIVER MC19 intalled on my windows 7 laptop, the drivers defaulted to WASAPI.   I'm using balanced connections throughout  the chain.


----------



## cimbolic

User Manual: 





> Power Consumption  70 W (operation), 0.5 W (standby)


 
  
 Does 70W still get consumed when the unit is switched on and connected to studio monitors without any headphones in use?
  
 Anyone?


----------



## john57

HA-1 is a class A amp meaning it  runs at about full power at idle. On standby it is 1/2 watt.


----------



## Hooster

cimbolic said:


> Does 70W still get consumed when the unit is switched on and connected to studio monitors without any headphones in use?
> 
> Anyone?


 

 I believe it does. If it is hot it is consuming energy.


----------



## unixdog

Greetings,
 Audiophile newb here.  I'm planning to purchase the Oppo HA-1 within the next couple of weeks.
 Other than listening to it from my iMac via USB, I'd also like to use it from my iPad 3 via the Apple
 CCK.  Can anyone speak to whether or not the following configuration should work?
  
 iPad 3 --> CCK (30-pin to USB) --> USB (Type A to Type A) --> HA-1
  
 Is a powered USB hub required?  I've read where some DACs require that a powered hub
 be installed between the iPhone/iPad and DAC otherwise you'll get some sort of power
 warning from the i-device. I'm hoping this won't be necessary with the HA-1.
  
 EDIT: Will the front USB connection still utilize the DAC or will I need to connect via
 the rear USB connection?  I'm curious if that front USB connection bypasses the DAC.
 I want to utilize both the DAC and AMP from the iPad.
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
 - Bill


----------



## john57

If you using the front USB connector according to my manual:
  
 USB works with iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPad (4th generation), iPad mini, iPod touch (5th
 generation).
  
 It does not appear you need a powered hub. You can ask OPPO directly in E-mail


----------



## unixdog

john57 said:


> If you using the front USB connector according to my manual:
> 
> USB works with iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPad (4th generation), iPad mini, iPod touch (5th
> generation).
> ...


 

 Thanks john57.  I did in fact email OPPO but they gave me somewhat of a generic answer so I was
 hoping to get confirmation from someone here who has actually used this configuration.
 (Or something very similar)
  
 EDIT: I just wanted to point out that OPPO support was very prompt in their response and they seem 
 to be a class act.  I'm really looking forward to purchasing their product.


----------



## x RELIC x

unixdog said:


> Greetings,
> Audiophile newb here.  I'm planning to purchase the Oppo HA-1 within the next couple of weeks.
> Other than listening to it from my iMac via USB, I'd also like to use it from my iPad 3 via the Apple
> CCK.  Can anyone speak to whether or not the following configuration should work?
> ...




No CCK required. The front USB works with every idevice I've tested, including iPad 4 with lightning cable and iPod classic 120gb with 30pin connector. It's as easy as plugging the one cable (lightning or 30pin) in to the front USB. The connection bypasses the apple DAC and uses the (superior) DAC in the HA-1. If you prefer the DAC in the idevice (not likely) then connect it using line out from the idevice to the line in on the HA-1.

Edit: the remote works to play/pause/skip songs with the idevice as well. The HA-1 plays very well with iDevices.


----------



## unixdog

x relic x said:


> No CCK required. The front USB works with every idevice I've tested, including iPad 4 with lightning cable and iPod classic 120gb with 30pin connector. It's as easy as plugging the one cable (lightning or 30pin) in to the front USB. The connection bypasses the apple DAC and uses the (superior) DAC in the HA-1. If you prefer the DAC in the idevice (not likely) then connect it using line out from the idevice to the line in on the HA-1.
> 
> Edit: the remote works to play/pause/skip songs with the idevice as well. The HA-1 plays very well with iDevices.


 

 Thank you very much for this response.  My only concern is that I'll be sitting about 5 feet away from the amp and the standard iPad USB cable
 won't be long enough.  Do I just need some sort of USB extender and then problem solved?  Something like this: ??  
  
http://www.staples.com/Belkin-10-Gold-Series-USB-20-A-A-Male-Female-Extension-Cable/product_IM1PU9050
  
  
 The plan is to have two listening configurations:
 1.) Sit directly at my desk and stream music via Spotify from an iMac connected to the HA-1 USB/DAC port in the rear
 2.) Sit on the couch 5 feet away and stream Spotify from an iPad connected to the HA-1 USB port in the front
 * I'll be purchasing a 10' balanced HP cable to give me the length that I need from the couch
  
 I'll toggle the input source on the HA-1 depending upon what source I'm using.
  
 Thanks again.  I was under the impression that the CCK was required in order to bypass the iPad DAC.
  
 - Bill


----------



## olegausany

Be aware that 5' USB cable may give you problems, 3' is safe way to go


----------



## x RELIC x

unixdog said:


> Thank you very much for this response.  My only concern is that I'll be sitting about 5 feet away from the amp and the standard iPad USB cable
> won't be long enough.  Do I just need some sort of USB extender and then problem solved?  Something like this: ??
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Belkin-10-Gold-Series-USB-20-A-A-Male-Female-Extension-Cable/product_IM1PU9050
> ...




Oppo has thought of pretty much everything regarding iDevices. I'm not sure about USB extensions for audio purposes as I've never had the need to do so. 

Have you considered the Bluetooth option on the HA-1 if you want to listen at a distance? It works well if you're not allergic to wireless audio. Oppo has implemented one of the best Bluetooth audio codecs around. Seeing as you aren't listening to high resolution files with Spotify I see no reason to stress about directly connecting to the unit. You more than likely will not notice any difference in quality between a cable and Bluetooth, and again, the iPad works very well with this setup. 

iPad on lap connected with Bluetooth, Oppo remote control or Oppo remote app, and headphones..... No fuss.


----------



## unixdog

x relic x said:


> Oppo has thought of pretty much everything regarding iDevices. I'm not sure about USB extensions for audio purposes as I've never had the need to do so.
> 
> Have you considered the Bluetooth option on the HA-1 if you want to listen at a distance? It works well if you're not allergic to wireless audio. Oppo has implemented one of the best Bluetooth audio codecs around. Seeing as you aren't listening to high resolution files with Spotify I see no reason to stress about directly connecting to the unit. You more than likely will not notice any difference in quality between a cable and Bluetooth, and again, the iPad works very well with this setup.
> 
> iPad on lap connected with Bluetooth, Oppo remote control or Oppo remote app, and headphones..... No fuss.


 

 Yes, I had considered Bluetooth but I had concerns about a degredation in SQ.  The USB cable/extender is cheap enough so it's probably
 worth performing an A/B comparison to see if I can discern any differences.  Have you tested bluetooth and if so, how was the SQ compared
 to a direct connect from an i-device?  I'll be listening primarily to Spotify/320kbps but I may do some losseless (Tidal/HDTracks/AIFF) if I'm able
 to discern a big enough difference.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## unixdog

olegausany said:


> Be aware that 5' USB cable may give you problems, 3' is safe way to go


 

 Yep, the standard iPad 30-pin/USB cable is about 3-feet already so maybe an additional 3-foot extender would do the trick with minimal degradation and/or problems.
 I always have the option of just kickn' off Spotify from the iMac and then kickn' back on the couch and listening.  It's just that ideally I'd like to be able tto manage the
 music as well without getting up.  Thanks.


----------



## olegausany

USB cable length shouldn't exceed 5', I use a cable of such length to connect HA-1 to my tower without problems but I use expensive aftermarket cable


----------



## x RELIC x

unixdog said:


> Yes, I had considered Bluetooth but I had concerns about a degredation in SQ.  The USB cable/extender is cheap enough so it's probably
> worth performing an A/B comparison to see if I can discern any differences.  Have you tested bluetooth and if so, how was the SQ compared
> to a direct connect from an i-device?  I'll be listening primarily to Spotify/320kbps but I may do some losseless (Tidal/HDTracks/AIFF) if I'm able
> to discern a big enough difference.  Thanks for your reply.




I thought I heard less SQ from Bluetooth at first and then I had my daughter do some random input switching between the front USB and Bluetooth input, and I failed miserably. This was using my iPhone 5s. The SQ is essentially the same and I was listening to 16/44.1 CD quality lossless ALAC files. It was a good test and an eye opener for sure. 

The power of the mind. The thing is you can do the test yourself and stick with what you prefer. Convenience my win over the slight difference, if you hear it.


----------



## unixdog

olegausany said:


> USB cable length shouldn't exceed 5', I use a cable of such length to connect HA-1 to my tower without problems but I use expensive aftermarket cable


 

 Thanks.  If the 5' limit includes the existing 3' Apple 30-pin/USB cable, then it probably wouldn't be enough.  If I could
 add an additional 5' *high-quality* USB cable/extender, that would do the trick.


----------



## unixdog

unixdog said:


> Thanks.  If the 5' limit includes the existing 3' Apple 30-pin/USB cable, then it probably wouldn't be enough.  If I could
> add an additional 5' *high-quality* USB cable/extender, that would do the trick.


 
  


x relic x said:


> I thought I heard less SQ from Bluetooth at first and then I had my daughter do some random input switching between the front USB and Bluetooth input, and I failed miserably. This was using my iPhone 5s. The SQ is essentially the same and I was listening to 16/44.1 CD quality lossless ALAC files. It was a good test and an eye opener for sure.
> 
> The power of the mind. The thing is you can do the test yourself and stick with what you prefer. Convenience my win over the slight difference, if you hear it.


 

 Wow, that's very promising.  I'd prefer to just go wireless if possible.  Much cleaner.  Thanks for that feedback!


----------



## x RELIC x

unixdog said:


> Wow, that's very promising.  I'd prefer to just go wireless if possible.  Much cleaner.  Thanks for that feedback!




I'm telling you, she made a proper fool out of Dad. She's 22 so she got a real kick out of it.


----------



## Smarty-pants

FWIW, against the current topic, I have connected my iPad2 to the front USB input of the HA-1 via a 30-pin -> USB cable and it worked perfectly.
I have not tried any USB extension cables though. I know there are many different kinds made, including ones with chips in them made specifically for longer runs. Based on my experience with such cables, the compatibility is very sporadic.
Such a cable may work on one device and not another and/or vice versa.
It's best to buy what you know works or can be easily returned.
I think the best way to go is to probably find the longest high quality 30-pin->USB cable you can find and go with that.

Also, as has been said above as well, do not count out Bluetooth unless you know for sure that audio degradation is certain.
For the majority of music that can be played form an iDevice, Bluetooth should suffice without loss of quality.


----------



## unixdog

FYI.....  I just discovered that Spotify Premium (which I have) has a feature that allows me to connect and control
 Spotify on my iMac from my iPhone/iPad.  (Basically a remote control so to speak)  This would allow me to leave
 the HA-1 input source set to the iMac/USB connection, allowing me to kick back on the couch with *only* the cans
 connected to the HA-1 and still be able to control my playlist.  (No Bluetooth or long USB cable) Just another option
 to test out I guess.


----------



## tmac7balla

Has anyone tried the oppo HA-1 with Audeze LCD-3F? I currently have the Ifi IDSD micro and I am looking for something less portable that also supports dsd.


----------



## atubbs

I have tried the 3F with the HA-1. It works well.


----------



## mrscotchguy

atubbs said:


> I have tried the 3F with the HA-1. It works well.




I tried the LCD2F with the HA-1, and it just seemd a bit to bright for my tastes... and I like bright, so it was a bit bizarre. I'd be interested in hearing the full Audeze range on the HA-1. Trying to convince my hifi shop to bring one in so I can spend a day testing them all... I trade whisk(e)y for time


----------



## Badas

I use the LCD3C all the time. It worked nice with the HA-1. I just find the HA-1 too bright so it is retired and only used as a DAC and volume control. Amplification is now done by tube which has tamed that brightness.


----------



## Vacheron

Has anyone tried an ifi iPurifier with their HA1? Does it double up something the HA1 is already doing, or can it actually make an improvement?


----------



## Vacheron

delete


----------



## atubbs

vacheron said:


> Has anyone tried an ifi iPurifier with their HA1? Does it double up something the HA1 is already doing, or can it actually make an improvement?


 
  
 I've tried it with a Schiit Wyrd. I can confirm it doesn't make things worse. I don't know that I can quantify it making anything better.


----------



## Dixter

vacheron said:


> Has anyone tried an ifi iPurifier with their HA1? Does it double up something the HA1 is already doing, or can it actually make an improvement?


 

 if your concerned with noise on the USB line then another solution that I'm using is the Optical USB cable from Corning...   it takes the digital at the computer and converts it to optical
 then converts it back to digital at the HA-1... no USB power is on the line so no noise is getting through the cable... 
  
 google USB 3.Optical Cable by Corning if you are interested...


----------



## dminches

Or get a USB cable that only carries data.


----------



## tmac7balla

Thank you everyone for their view with the HA-1 with The Audeze line. I am trying to steer away from the bright sound signature. I currently have the IDSD Micro and I'm looking for something that is just a tad bit warmer.


----------



## zilch0md

dixter said:


> if your concerned with noise on the USB line then another solution that I'm using is the Optical USB cable from Corning...   it takes the digital at the computer and converts it to optical
> then converts it back to digital at the HA-1... no USB power is on the line so no noise is getting through the cable...
> 
> *google USB 3.Optical Cable by Corning if you are interested...  *


 
  
 I can't find one shorter than 11 feet.


----------



## john57

Since the corning cable is designed to run at great distance you are not losing out on the cable who knows in a year or two you wish that the cable is longer. It is better to have a cable a bit too long than too short.


----------



## john57

I think the reason you can not find it shorter because copper is cheaper at that length.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Not an expert at all... but wouldn't this create more problems like jitter or audio degradation? With this cable, you're converting zeros and ones from usb protocol electrically, to light, and back to usb, before rhe signal get to the dac...

I think this cable was design more for printers and external hdd storage across long distances to overcome the usb length hurdle. Neat concept, but I think a bit much for audio needs, imho...


----------



## Dixter

I can only reply that it seems to be working fine on my HA-1...  also used/tested on idsd Nano and Micro...    all three work fine with this cable....


----------



## john57

With the corning Fiber the signals stay in digital form just the medium change. Same thing happens when you use a digital input on a DAC.
  
 Dixter,
  
 I am assuming that you need a pigtail type A to Type B USB cable?


----------



## musicheaven

I am wondering if someone can help me pick an appropriate DAC? I have reduced my search to the Oppo HA-1 and the Grace Design m920. What can you tell me that would help me steer towards the HA-1. I am looking for a very good ESS 9018 implementation with full PCM and DSD high res. I also have many Apple products but don't necessarily want to stick to that requirement. I am looking at jitter free digital signal processing. The pre amp needs to have couple of inputs be RCA and XLR are fine and the same on the outputs. I also want an integrated Headphone amp. I know those two would make me and my wallet very happy but even with the reviews I can't still lock on one or the other.

Any help in swaying my position would be highly appreciated. If it's not appropriate for this thread please don"t hesitate to PM me.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## x RELIC x

From what I can see in comparison:

For the Oppo HA-1....... 

ClassA amp.
Analogue amp topology.
Balanced topology throughout. 
Balanced headphone output (3W per channel output).
Remote control. 
Cool display. 
Apple compatibility galore.
Bluetooth connectivity.
Analogue volume pot. 
Auto volume reduction on high gain selection.
Price.

For the Grace Design m920.......

X-feed feature. 

I may be biased as I own the HA-1 but I enjoy it immensely.

Edit: The ESS9018 DAC implementation is fantastic in the HA-1. I'm not sure what the specified chip in the Grace m920 unit is as they are advertising an Mseries 9018 DAC. If this is the 9018k2m then it is a DAC designed for 2 channel portable use, but I can't be sure as they don't specify. The one in the HA-1 is an 8 channel DAC with higher DNR designed for desktop use with great noise rejection.


----------



## olegausany

HA-1 plays DSD natively, can play SACD ISO images using Foobar2000


----------



## karmazynowy

x relic x said:


> Edit: The ESS9018 DAC implementation is fantastic in the HA-1. I'm not sure what the specified chip in the Grace m920 unit is as they are advertising an Mseries 9018 DAC. If this is the 9018k2m then it is a DAC designed for 2 channel portable use, but I can't be sure as they don't specify. The one in the HA-1 is an 8 channel DAC with higher DNR designed for desktop use with great noise rejection.


 
  
 What others ES9018 dacs can u compare with HA-1? Some AudioGD or M-DAC maybe?
  
 Bad implementation of sabre chip can make sound harsh and thin (for example AudioGD 10ES3). How about oppo?
  
 @musicheaven did u considered marantz hd-dac1? Looks like a nice piece of gear, only lacking of XLR.


----------



## x RELIC x

karmazynowy said:


> What others ES9018 dacs can u compare with HA-1? Some AudioGD or M-DAC maybe?
> 
> Bad implementation of sabre chip can make sound harsh and thin (for example AudioGD 10ES3). How about oppo?
> 
> ...




I've demoed the Burson Conductor with 9018 option extensively before I purchased the HA-1. That was a while ago so I'll refrain from the details as my memory would not do the unit justice. I just know that when I ordered the HA-1 I prefered the presentation more so I kept it. Based on what I've read I am also aware that the ESS9018 can sound very harsh. I simply don't find that with the HA-1. I wish I've had the opportunity to demo the AudioGD line or M-DAC, at least for the experience of learning what the other gear sounds like.


----------



## karmazynowy

I also had a Conductor for several months and i think its DAC implementation is pretty good. Very detalied, but neutral with a bit touch of warmth. Maybe its because of very good built in amplifier. Anyway, If oppo takes the same road thats really nice, beacause it has much more usability.
  
 Does LCD can sound harsh at any gear?


----------



## x RELIC x

karmazynowy said:


> I also had a Conductor for several months and i think its DAC implementation is pretty good. Very detalied, but neutral with a bit touch of warmth. Maybe its because of very good built in amplifier.
> Anyway, If oppo takes the same road thats really nice.




I liked the Conductor a lot, it's very nice. I liked the HA-1 more. Others may disagree.


----------



## Canadian411

x relic x said:


> I liked the Conductor a lot, it's very nice. I liked the HA-1 more. Others may disagree.


 
  
 I agreed , I don't really like Bursons anymore, bit overprice imo and compare to oppo, it sounds bit muddy/congested.


----------



## karmazynowy

Which has more bass quantity?


----------



## Hooster

karmazynowy said:


> Which has more bass quantity?


 
  
 The one with the more bassy headphone connected to it.


----------



## karmazynowy

And with the exact same headphone plugged into burson and oppo?


----------



## Dixter

john57 said:


> With the corning Fiber the signals stay in digital form just the medium change. Same thing happens when you use a digital input on a DAC.
> 
> Dixter,
> 
> I am assuming that you need a pigtail type A to Type B USB cable?


 

 The corning cable has a Type A Plug to Type A Receptacle...


----------



## Hooster

karmazynowy said:


> And with the exact same headphone plugged into burson and oppo?


 
  
 I expect that these, both being modern highly regarded pieces of equipment, have a flat frequency response in the range of human hearing with much less of a deviation than the what you will find with headphones. One pair of headphones, same brand, same manufacturer is inevitably slightly different to another. For all practical intents and purposes these amplifiers put out the same quantity of bass.
  
 Quality is another story. You would have to ask someone who has listened to both about that. Both of them have a high power output and very low output impedance so my guess would be that they both produce great quality bass.
  
 I hazard to guess that the Oppo would produce a higher quality bass through it's balanced headphone output than it does through it's single ended headphone output and the Burson through it's single ended headphone output. Why? Due to the inherent benefits of balanced operation. In the case of the Oppo you can have the signal fully balanced from start to finish, DAC to headphone. Sounds a bit like having your cake and eating it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 From Oppo:
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Features.aspx
  

SpecificationConditionXLR Input - Balanced OutputRCA Input - 6.35 mm OutputMaximum Output Power (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm*2400 mW*600 mWInto 32 Ohm*3000 mW*3500 mWRated Output Power
 (Per Channel)Into 600 Ohm*800 mW*200 mWInto 32 Ohm*2000 mW*500 mWFrequency Response10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
 20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB)10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
 20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB)THD+N at 1k Hz
 (A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)Rated Power< 0.0018% (< -95 dB)< 0.0056% (< -85 dB)50 mW< 0.001% (< -100 dB)< 0.0022% (< -93dB)Channel Separation> 120 dB> 90 dBSignal-to-Noise Ratio
 (A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)> 111 dB> 111 dBDynamic Range
 (1 kHz -60 dB, A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz)> 120 dB> 115 dBOutput Impedance*0.5 Ohm*0.7 Ohm


----------



## karmazynowy

Thanks Hooster for your answear, i think pretty much the same.
  
 Anyway Im using Stax headphones, so i care more about dac section than buit in amplifier. For midrange headphones like my favourites headphones from AKG 550 and 7xx series it will be more than enough probably so its good to just have it on board.


----------



## BobJS

I have both Conductor and Oppo HA-1 sitting side by side.  The Burson is slightly warmer.  The Oppo is slightly brighter.
  
 My Oppo was bought new Aug 27.  It's silver.  I've never even opened the remote.  Not a scratch on it.  Anyone interested?


----------



## john57

My experience with Burson equipment is that they tend to be a bit warmer sounding but not enough to sway me to any conclusion. Some of the recordings I have sounds too warm as compared to a live unamplified  concerts that I go to. A bit of EQ can go a long way for some recordings.


----------



## karmazynowy

bobjs said:


> I have both Conductor and Oppo HA-1 sitting side by side.  The Burson is slightly warmer.  The Oppo is slightly brighter.
> 
> My Oppo was bought new Aug 27.  It's silver.  I've never even opened the remote.  Not a scratch on it.  Anyone interested?


 
  
 Do u comparing their amps? Maybe if u will connect both of them via RCA to the external amp there will be a difference.
  
 I will try to connect oppo (as a dac) to conductor RCA inputs and then switching between conductor built in dac and oppo dac with headphones connected to 'soloist'.
  
 Many options to try them together.


----------



## BobJS

karmazynowy said:


> Do u comparing their amps? Maybe if u will connect both of them via RCA to the external amp there will be a difference.
> 
> I will try to connect oppo (as a dac) to conductor RCA inputs and then switching between conductor built in dac and oppo dac with headphones connected to 'soloist'.
> 
> Many options to try them together.


 
  
 Agreed, and I tried this.  I preferred the Burson DAC played through the Oppo amp. Someone else may have a different preference


----------



## karmazynowy

So u keeping both then?


----------



## BobJS

karmazynowy said:


> So u keeping both then?


 
  
 I'll probably sell the Oppo


----------



## Badas

bobjs said:


> I'll probably sell the Oppo


 

 I'm thinking of doing that as well. I can't get past the brightness.
  
 I threw in a el-cheapo Arcam Dac into the mix the other day and liked it better than the Oppo.
  
 I don't use the Amp and don't like the Dac. Only things I like are the display and volume control.
  
 Time to buy something else I think.


----------



## SpudHarris

badas said:


> I'm thinking of doing that as well. I can't get past the brightness.
> 
> I threw in a el-cheapo Arcam Dac into the mix the other day and liked it better than the Oppo.
> 
> ...




I like the amp but I too use a different DAC. I love the Bushmaster II feeding the HA-1.


----------



## Badas

spudharris said:


> I like the amp but I too use a different DAC. I love the Bushmaster II feeding the HA-1.


 
  
 Yeah at the moment I'm going the other way. Using the Oppo DAC and Volume control into a tube amp to tame the brightness. For the most part it works well.
  
 I still think the Oppo DAC has bad musical qualities (It might be accurate however it has zero magic) so I want to remove it from the chain.


----------



## Raptor34

badas said:


> I'm thinking of doing that as well. I can't get past the brightness.
> 
> I threw in a el-cheapo Arcam Dac into the mix the other day and liked it better than the Oppo.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, absolutely, you do that.


----------



## zilch0md

spudharris said:


> I like the amp but I too use a different DAC. I love the Bushmaster II feeding the HA-1.




And I the Metrum Octave MkII.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> From what I can see in comparison:
> 
> For the Oppo HA-1.......
> 
> ...




Thanks for your answer and the m902 is actually the new 9018k2m chip, the two channel version. As far as SNR they are both comparable and the only perceived advantage of the k2m is that you don't need to deal with the complexity of merging DAC inputs/outputs and also should offer a better crosstalk immunization as the chip package is the same size with less inputs and outputs. In fact if you want to build balanced, double mono circuits using 2 9018k2m is preferable instead of the single 9018 chip, again because of two physically separated chips versus a single all in one chip 2 channel implementation.

Features wise, the HA-1 has the upper hand.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Thanks for your answer and the m902 is actually the new 9018k2m chip, the two channel version. As far as SNR they are both comparable and the only perceived advantage of the k2m is that you don't need to deal with the complexity of merging DAC inputs/outputs and also should offer a better crosstalk immunization as the chip package is the same size with less inputs and outputs. In fact if you want to build balanced, double mono circuits using 2 9018k2m is preferable instead of the single 9018 chip, again because of two physically separated chips versus a single all in one chip 2 channel implementation.
> 
> Features wise, the HA-1 has the upper hand.




I'm not sure that the theoretical(marketing) benefit of two discrete 2 channel chips is better than 4 channels per side in the 8 channel chip. The spec sheet on the chips also lists (slightly) better DNR performance for the ESS9018 32 vs ESS9018k2m. Then again, I haven't heard a dual 2 channel rig so I could be way off here. 

To be honest, personally, I don't see much benefit in the m902, especially when price is concerned as well. Please let us know which you end up with.


----------



## Mojo777

Wow!!! Just received a balanced cable for my HE-400. What a monster! It's like twice the power, dynamics are through the roof. I almost returned the HA-1 I felt my old Magni had more juice. Not anymore. OPPO needs to TELL of every owner that balanced is the only way to plug into this bad boy. Super happy!


----------



## Mojo777

Ha! I just turned it down for the first time since I got it. hmmm....560i.....


----------



## Badas

mojo777 said:


> Ha! I just turned it down for the first time since I got it. hmmm....560i.....




Do you think if I love the Audeze LCD3 (which I do) that I would like the HE400 that you own? I've been kinda interested in it.


----------



## Mojo777

I have not had the pleasure of hearing the LCD3. I like to think the 400's are full and fun without losing balance. With very good bass for a planar.
  
 People say the new 400i is better all around but perhaps at the expense of bass impact. A dealer I respect a lot says the new 560i's are the way to go for me coming from 400's
  
 Not sure if that helps.
  
 At least now I know I will be keeping the HA-1, so whatever I buy will have to have a balanced cable option. The power difference is amazing.


----------



## x RELIC x

Gotta love all that POWER!! Balanced is a good thing!  Many benefits to balanced out.


----------



## mrscotchguy

mojo777 said:


> Wow!!! Just received a balanced cable for my HE-400. What a monster! It's like twice the power, dynamics are through the roof. I almost returned the HA-100, I felt my old Magni had more juice. Not anymore. OPPO needs to TELL of every owner that balanced is the only way to plug into this bad boy. Super happy!


 
 Ditto for my HE-4... it is just night and day!  What I liked most about it though was that the treble has impact, not just the bass. Truly the best I have heard my HE-4 sound.  I can only imagine what it would do for the HE-400...


----------



## Hooster

mojo777 said:


> Wow!!! Just received a balanced cable for my HE-400. What a monster! It's like twice the power, dynamics are through the roof. I almost returned the HA-1 I felt my old Magni had more juice. Not anymore. OPPO needs to TELL of every owner that balanced is the only way to plug into this bad boy. Super happy!


 
  
 Nice to see more converts to balanced. "Once you go black you don't go back."


----------



## zilch0md

I'm convinced that if the headphone is _sufficiently efficient_ relative to the power delivered from an amp's TRS jack, you won't hear any sonic improvements going to a more powerful 4-Pin XLR jack.  
  
 It is said that drivers can influence each other via the common ground of an unbalanced connection (causing impedance fluctuations), but I can't say I have ever heard this effect.  I don't even know for what I should listen to detect it.
  
 I do know that there are many very expensive headphone amps equipped with only TRS jacks and their owners are completely content with the absence of balanced output - simply because the amps have enough power to maximize the performance of their chosen headphones.
  
 My LCD-2 rev.1, however, are not sufficiently efficient to sound their best on the HA-1's TRS jack, where they get only 455 mW rms per channel into 50-Ohms (est.).
  




  
  
 On the 4-Pin XLR jack, however, the LCD-2 rev.1 enjoys four times as much power - 1817 mW rms per channel into 50-Ohms (est.) - more than enough to exceed the Audeze-recommended minimum of 1000 mW rms per channel - improving dynamics and bass control - that's actually audible.
  
  




  
  
 The much more efficient OPPO PM-1 and PM-2 enjoy a much less dramatic improvement in performance going from 500 mW rms into 32-Ohms vs. 2000 mW into 32-Ohms - precisely because there's nearly enough power coming from the TRS jack to maximize their performance.
  
 That's why some people have said things like, "The PM-1 doesn't scale to more power."  They should try comparing the PM-1 driven by a Sansa Clip+ to the TRS jack of the OPPO HA-1 - it scales beautifully!
  




  
 Mike


----------



## Mojo777

Thanks Mike for the detailed explanation. I saw your graphs several pages back and that was what prompted me to get a balanced cable.


----------



## zilch0md

mojo777 said:


> Thanks Mike for the detailed explanation. I saw your graphs several pages back and that was what prompted me to get a balanced cable.




Your HiFiMan planar magnetics can surely appreciate the difference.


----------



## Vacheron

I I havent even received my McIntosh cans yet and I ordered the balanced cable from Oppo. If nothing else it will be interesting to compare the difference.


----------



## Maxx134

bobjs said:


> I have both Conductor and Oppo HA-1 sitting side by side.  The Burson is slightly warmer.  The Oppo is slightly brighter.
> 
> My Oppo was bought new Aug 27.  It's silver.  I've never even opened the remote.  Not a scratch on it.  Anyone interested?



Can you tell me which has larger soundstage? 




spudharris said:


> I like the amp but I too use a different DAC. I love the Bushmaster II feeding the HA-1.



Can you tell me which has a larger soundstage? 
Thanks..


----------



## swmtnbiker

I stacked the HA-1 up against my CIAudio VDA-2/Crack +Speedball combo with a pair of HD 600 headphones. Both sounded great with the Senns, but the soundstage produced by the VDA-2/Bottlehead was leaps better to me. I was sitting on the edge of the stage with the performers. The HA-1 put me 3-4 rows back and flattened out the sound. Not nearly as involving.


----------



## zilch0md

swmtnbiker said:


> [snip]
> 
> The HA-1 put me 3-4 rows back and flattened out the sound. Not nearly as involving.


 
  
 That's how I always felt with the Burson Soloist > LCD-2 Rev.1  -  as if I was in the 10th row back.  In my opinion, the HA-1 is better than the Soloist in this regard.


----------



## Maxx134

swmtnbiker said:


> I stacked the HA-1 up against my CIAudio VDA-2/Crack +Speedball combo with a pair of HD 600 headphones. Both sounded great with the Senns, but the soundstage produced by the VDA-2/Bottlehead was leaps better to me. I was sitting on the edge of the stage with the performers. The HA-1 put me 3-4 rows back and flattened out the sound. Not nearly as involving.



In terms of headphone use I usually regard a closer performance as having less soundstage,
but in your case it seems two things described here that you also percieve a more 3dimensional space in the "bottlehead" which makes up for what you call "flatness" in the oppo..
correct me if I am wrong and thank you for your comments. .

So as I understand there was a clarity of dimension/space yet closer so not as large a space as the oppo, yet oppo was "flatter"..

This quality of perceptual 3D space is what I feel tubes do best and hard for solid state to replicate. .
I credit the oppo balanced out to making great improvement in this regard compared to other SS designs..
Tubes just another plane all together. .


----------



## Maxx134

Ok to let the cat out of the bag,
The reason why I asking about soundstage at all is because I found out that one of the best tests for realizing the true quality of a piece of gear..
Not listening if it sounds bright or dark or clean...

Rather, to see if a unit preserves those sonic cues that make up the soundstage, 
which Tubes do so easily, although their drawbacks can be heat, size and adding a touch of flavor to the sound.

I have found the oppo to Excell in this regard, but not at level of top tubes,
Yet the dac portion of oppo to me is alone easily reaches the $1k bracket.


----------



## Hooster

A quiet day chez Hooster, ideal for messing around with audio.
  

  
 Something I do recommend is not to connect your PC directly to the Oppo. Go through a *powered* USB hub. This helps to clean up electric grunge from your computer and leads to a more relaxed, coherent and vibrant sound.


----------



## Hooster

I am enjoying the HA-1 very much as a pre amp for my speaker system. Very detailed and musical. Actually quite lovely to listen to.
  
 I am using the headphone out to feed my power amp. I had an old adapter lying around that does the job , but I am going to make my own and I now have this material incoming for the job:
  

  
    MAR W2893Mogami W2893 
*Options:* 
Choose Color:Black
 
 $0.82  3$2.46NP3CNeutrik NP3C$4.36  1$4.36NYS 373-5Rean Neutrik NYS373 Male RCA Plug 
*Options:* 
Choose Color:Green
 
 $1.39  2$2.78
 
 ​ ​
  
 Low price, but should be good quality once it is assembled. I could not find anything ready made that I liked, despite searching ebay, etc. If it did exist it would probably cost something silly anyway.


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> I am enjoying the HA-1 very much as a pre amp for my speaker system. Very detailed and musical. Actually quite lovely to listen to.
> 
> I am using the headphone out to feed my power amp. I had an old adapter lying around that does the job , but I am going to make my own and I now have this material incoming for the job:
> 
> ...




Curious why you don't use the RCA pre-amp output currently instead of the headphone out.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Hi just got my HA-1 a week ago. I'm running a set of HD800s and LCD-3s,both with balanced cables. 

I'm using an audio quest carbon USB cable to connect it all. 

So far so good but just running them in. The HD800s are so transparent and clinical but I prefer the warmer thicker sound of the audeze.


----------



## Hooster

x relic x said:


> Curious why you don't use the RCA pre-amp output currently instead of the headphone out.


 
  
 Because it sounds better to me. It's not just me:
  
 http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
  
 "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the *HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening*. The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but *the headphone section is exceptional* — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> Because it sounds better to me. It's not just me:
> 
> http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
> 
> "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the *HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening*. The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but *the headphone section is exceptional* — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."




Fair enough. Probably liking what the class-A adds to the mix. I haven't used the pre-amp yet, that's why I asked. 

Enjoy, and let us know how your cable works out.


----------



## zilch0md

hooster said:


> Because it sounds better to me. It's not just me:
> 
> http://everythingaudionetwork.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/audiophile-review-oppos-ha-1.html
> 
> "In my opinion, the HA-1 discrete analog path in the headphone stage sounds so good that I ended up using that output for headphone and as a line out to my various amps. With a simple audiophile 1/4-inch-to-RCA output adapter, the *HA-1’s excellent, airy, detailed sound could be carried over to speaker listening*. The op-amp enabled line outs are good, but *the headphone section is exceptional* — more space around the instruments, as delivered by 24-bit."


 
  
 From the comments below the article at that link, the author replies to a question...
  


> John Gatski said...
> 
> I did not have an issue driving power amps from the headphone jack. I should have mentioned that I drove a bunch of amps including the Rogue Audio Medusa (digital tube hybrid), Pass Labs XS 150 (super class A MOSFET), Bryston 14B SST, Pass XA30.5, even a Mac MC275. It drove them all cleanly. And best of all, I got the Oppo's HP discrete output with that extra openness and clarity on transients that is not as good with the op-amp based line out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking at his second paragraph, where he contends that he cannot hear any difference between the TRS jack and 4-Pin XLR jack when using the OPPO PM-1, lends credibility to his first paragraph (in my opinion.)
  
 The PM-1, PM-2, and even more so, the PM-3, are all so efficient that getting 4x the power from the XLR jack (2000 mW into 32-Ohms vs. 500 mW into 32-Ohms) makes (almost) no audible difference, that I can tell. I might just be imagining that the dynamics are better.  I had concluded a while back that performance of the PM-1 and PM-2 is maximized somewhere around 600 mW.  
  
 This reviewer's ability to perceive that, combined with  x RELIC x's recomendation, has me interested in trying his suggestion to drive a speaker amp from the TRS jack, but I wouldn't want to relocate my HA-1 from where it's serving as headphone amp....
  
 Interesting idea, though!
  
 Mike


----------



## Vacheron

Imo my opinion he looses credibility when he says "audiophile 1/4 to RCA" almost as if there are differences in cables as in one is audiophile and one is not. 

Personally someone who makes reference to cables improving sound quality is someone that loose a vast majority of credibility


----------



## IAMBLEST

vacheron said:


> Imo my opinion he looses credibility when he says "audiophile 1/4 to RCA" almost as if there are differences in cables as in one is audiophile and one is not.
> 
> Personally someone who makes reference to cables improving sound quality is someone that loose a vast majority of credibility




You don't think cables improve sound quality???


----------



## Vacheron

iamblest said:


> You don't think cables improve sound quality???




No I put stock in science, not faith, hope or unicorns.

Science has yet to prove "high quality" cables perform better then a coat hanger. Anyone spending anything more then what mono price charges is throwing money away. Even blue jeans cables are a rip off.

My system is no slouch either. Toping 40k I could have bought the best, but I don't subscribe to that BS. Now if someone bought expensive cables because they look cool and wanted cables to match I wouldn't judge at least they knew what they were buying. Someone claiming a $300 HDMI cable "works better" then a $4 mono price cable is on crack.

Don't get me wrong. I have fallen victim in my early years of this hobby before I lesnred more. My opinion comes from experience. 

Ever try making a DIY cable? Seen what goes into them? Its a good way to learn just how much is real vs marketing.

Top of your head what material/magic does an expensive cable have that a mono price cable does not?

Actually don't answer that it will just derail this thread.


----------



## IAMBLEST

are you only talking digital cables or analogue cables as well?


----------



## Vacheron

iamblest said:


> are you only talking digital cables or analogue cables as well?




Both. 

IMO there is 0 differ nice between a mono price XLR or RCA cable vs a $400 rca cable from some someone else, so yes the marketing hype is equal between digital and analog cables. Transparent cables sales a $100,000 8 foot speaker cable. $100,000 for 1 cable. Lol.

You have OCC cover cable wrapped with insulation. Nothing else is added that literally change the sound of audio. 

As long as you analog cable is the correct gauge for the distance, has proper terminations and shielding it works, and nothing works or sounds "better"


----------



## Hooster

vacheron said:


> Imo my opinion he looses credibility when he says "audiophile 1/4 to RCA" almost as if there are differences in cables as in one is audiophile and one is not.
> 
> Personally someone who makes reference to cables improving sound quality is someone that loose a vast majority of credibility


 
  
 Reviews and other people's opinions are only helpful up to a point. It is really what you think that is important.
  
 I try to avoid dogma. I simply experiment and I use what works for me. Sometimes less is more, and a cheaper solution may sound superior to a more expensive one. It is what you think that counts, not someone else. Listen and you will see, as someone once said.


----------



## Canadian411

vacheron said:


> No I put stock in science, not faith, hope or unicorns.
> 
> Science has yet to prove "high quality" cables perform better then a coat hanger. Anyone spending anything more then what mono price charges is throwing money away. Even blue jeans cables are a rip off.
> 
> ...


 
 +1, you really have to make your own cables to understand what involves making cables.
 Say you are buying an Expensive cable, what about the sockets, solder, connectors that they use ? How about the voice coils ? all that is just plain BS IMO.
  
 I've been testing oppo ha-1 amp with cheap ofc cables/interconnects and sounds as good as occ cables.
  
 Only reason I buy the aftermarket cables is for the look, other than that it's a waste.


----------



## atubbs

Can we, please, not make another cables debate and instead share impressions on the Oppo HA-1?


----------



## IAMBLEST

canadian411 said:


> +1, you really have to make your own cables to understand what involves making cables.
> Say you are buying an Expensive cable, what about the sockets, solder, connectors that they use ? How about the voice coils ? all that is just plain BS IMO.
> 
> I've been testing oppo ha-1 amp with cheap ofc cables/interconnects and sounds as good as occ cables.
> ...




What do you think of the ha-1 as an amp for high end headphones? It took me a while to make my decision. 

Was looking at a Darkstar but then realised I would have to buy a separate dac for it as well. The other one recommended to me was the moon 430ha amp. 

Both these seemed pretty expensive.


----------



## Vacheron

atubbs said:


> Can we, please, not make another cables debate and instead share impressions on the Oppo HA-1?




True. I'm sure the cable debate may have already happened on the internet somewhere 

Back to the Oppo Ha1. I do believe there could be a difference between which output is used for the headphones (rca/XLR) based on the specs Oppo lists. Obviously this is headphone dependent. I'll be able to decide for myself if a 200ohm hesdphone benefits when the McIntoch arrive.


----------



## john57

iamblest said:


> What do you think of the ha-1 as an amp for high end headphones? It took me a while to make my decision.
> 
> Was looking at a Darkstar but then realised I would have to buy a separate dac for it as well. The other one recommended to me was the moon 430ha amp.
> 
> Both these seemed pretty expensive.


 
 Yes they are expensive. With the Darkstar as an example, you are paying in part for the beefier front panel vs the modern look of the HA-1.
  
 With my Alpha Prime the soundstage is more expansive and the bass more sharper with the balanced port vs the single ended jack.  More than a slight difference.


----------



## IAMBLEST

john57 said:


> Yes they are expensive. With the Darkstar as an example, you are paying in part for the beefier front panel vs the modern look of the HA-1.
> 
> With my Alpha Prime the soundstage is more expansive and the bass more sharper with the balanced port vs the single ended jack.  More than a slight difference.




Do you think the ha-1 has enough power on tap or would it benefit from being used as just a DAC and then getting another headphone amplifier for more power and connecting them?


----------



## Canadian411

There are better amps and dacs than oppo, but I have a spending priority 

Imo mcintosh dac/amp are really the end game, bit of warm side but really impressed. 

Would I buy? Prob not, I rather save bit on audio gears and buy porsche soon


----------



## john57

iamblest said:


> Do you think the ha-1 has enough power on tap or would it benefit from being used as just a DAC and then getting another headphone amplifier for more power and connecting them?


 
 As long I am using the balanced headphone output the HA-1 has enough power and quality for my Alpha Prime needs. If I already have a wonderful DAC and it needs a bit more power.  _I would chose the AURALiC Taurus MKII. In the end I choose the HA-1 because it is a better fit for my needs and SQ is quite good. _(as per my previous post)
  
 If you like tube hybrid amps, the Schiit Lyr is a good choice for the low end or the Cavalli Audio hybrid amps for the high end.


----------



## jramossurg2002

Hi
 I got the Oppo HA-1 a few weeks ago, and it was working fine.
 Yesterday I noted that the HA-1 was not being picked up by my Pc (Win 8.1 64 bit Prof.  I tried switching the HA-1 on and off a few times and also rebooted the PC with no success.  I tried to reinstall the Oppo USB drivers but this failed as it could not detect the HA-1 as being connected to the system.  I tried different USB cables and ports as well as upgrading my system and USB drivers without success.  I also reset the HA-1 without success - the only function that is not working is the USB DAC.
 I then connected the HA-1 to my Asus Win 8.1 64 bit Prof laptop with different USB cables etc and the same problems occurred. Basically the HA-1 USB DAC is not being picked up by two different computers despite cable changes, rebooting, powering on and off etc.
 The HA-1 seems to be working as before in terms of it switching on and off and showing different inputs and screens etc.
 I have searched the forum and noted that a few people have reported similar problems and thought that I would add my experience. I suspect that there may have been a surge or something which has damaged the USB chip.
  
 I have emailed Oppo support and am waiting for a reply but I would welcome any advice or suggestions.  I had wanted to post this to this thread but accidentally posted this to a different thread and apologise for the repeat post. 
  
 Unfortunately I live in South Africa thus returning the unit for repair will be a costly and long process.
 regards
  
 Jose


----------



## john57

Jose,
  
 Sorry you have that misfortune with your unit. It does sounds like a hardware issue at this point.
  
 I move my HA-1 back to the USB 3.0 port and it is working fine. I made a few changes for USB in BIOS. I made sure that XHCI hand-off is on and EHCI is off.   EHCI only support USB 2.0 speeds and XHCI supports all USB speeds, including SuperSpeed (5 Gbit/s). This is just a tweaking issue on my HTCP and the motherboard BIOS has those options. Normally both are on for better compatible with different OS setups. I also made a few changes in process priority on my Win7 just to fine tune the audio subsystem for  best perforamance.


----------



## jramossurg2002

thanks John
  
 I tried both USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports, different cables and two computers with no success.  I also went through my bios settings and this made no difference.  The telling factor is that the HA-1 was working fine previously so something like a surge or something must have affected the unit.  I have not yet had a useful reply from Oppo except to go through the usual changes which I have already done.  I realise that this is a difficult time of the year with people on leave so will wait to see what Oppo suggests.
 There have been a few mentions of a similar USB DAC problem on this forum and it seems that most units had to be returned - my problem is the distance and cost involved...
  
 regards
  
 Jose


----------



## IAMBLEST

Is there a guide for what settings to use for jriver 19 to ensure my HA-1 is setup properly?

Eg should I be using WASAPI or ASIO in the audio device section?


----------



## olegausany

ASIO is preferable


----------



## Maxx134

hooster said:


> I am enjoying the HA-1 very much as a pre amp for my speaker system. Very detailed and musical. Actually quite lovely to listen to.
> 
> I am using the headphone out to feed my power amp. I had an old adapter lying around that does the job , but I am going to make my own and I now have this material incoming for the job:
> 
> ...



I am also considering using oppo as preamp thru these headphones out in order to avoid the op amp section of the rear and see if there is more sonic benifit, but I noticed something overlooked...

You are not taking advantage of the superior balanced out which has larger soundstage and dynamics..
So why bother with the single ended plug out.. (?)..
Anyways good luck!


----------



## Hooster

maxx134 said:


> I am also considering using oppo as preamp thru these headphones out in order to avoid the op amp section of the rear and see if there is more sonic benifit, but I noticed something overlooked...
> 
> You are not taking advantage of the superior balanced out which has larger soundstage and dynamics..
> So why bother with the single ended plug out.. (?)..
> Anyways good luck!


 
  
 Nothing overlooked. My power amp does not have a balanced input so single ended is mandatory. Works for me, plenty of juice there.


----------



## SpudHarris

maxx134 said:


> I am also considering using oppo as preamp thru these headphones out in order to avoid the op amp section of the rear and see if there is more sonic benifit, but I noticed something overlooked...
> 
> You are not taking advantage of the superior balanced out which has larger soundstage and dynamics..
> So why bother with the single ended plug out.. (?)..
> Anyways good luck!




I used the SE output purely because I had a suitable cable lay around. Will definitely make something up if any peeps find the balanced a better option though....


----------



## SpudHarris

Can't you connect the 4 pin balanced output to 2 x RCA' inputs?


----------



## Hooster

spudharris said:


> Can't you connect the 4 pin balanced output to 2 x RCA' inputs?


 
  





 Yes, you can do what you like, but it would probably destroy the headphone amp because you would make a short circuit.


----------



## john57

You can not tie the two balanced return lines together. That why OPPO designed the amp to only use one headphone output at a time. Balanced outs do not use a common ground,


----------



## SpudHarris

john57 said:


> You can not tie the two balanced return lines together. That why OPPO designed the amp to only use one headphone output at a time. Balanced outs do not use a common ground,




I understand this but using ONLY the balanced headphone out is there any reason this can't be input to 2 x RCA's on a speaker amp for instance? 

I guess what I am trying to say is:
Is there any reason why RCA inputs have to receive a common ground?


----------



## zilch0md

^ Hey Nigel,

I'd wait for an answer from OPPO on this question. It might vary, depending on the amp's design.

Mike


----------



## Hooster

spudharris said:


> I understand this but using ONLY the balanced headphone out is there any reason this can't be input to 2 x RCA's on a speaker amp for instance?
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is:
> Is there any reason why RCA inputs have to receive a common ground?


 
  
 A balanced amplifier has 2 live signals for each channel in opposite phase. They are NOT ground. If you connect either of the left or right signals to the ground of a single ended RCA you will make a short circuit. Not recommended unless you like the smell of fried electronics. I suggest people stay away from this kind of thing unless they are sure what single ended and balanced is.
  
 "an electronically balanced output _is referenced to ground on both signal outputs_. In a practical sense this means that if one of the two output conductors is connected to ground, an amplifier's output will be "short circuited" unless there is some provision in the design to compensate for this type of connection."
  
 http://www.lavryengineering.com/wiki/index.php/Balanced


----------



## Maxx134

So I assuming then, only if the amp to be driven, has balanced inputs, can we try that balanced headphone output..


----------



## SpudHarris

zilch0md said:


> ^ Hey Nigel,
> 
> I'd wait for an answer from OPPO on this question. It might vary, depending on the amp's design.
> 
> Mike




Thanks Mike


----------



## Hooster

maxx134 said:


> So I assuming then, only if the amp to be driven, has balanced inputs, can we try that balanced headphone output..


 
  
 Yes, of course, as long as you hook it up correctly.


----------



## sbgunn

jramossurg2002 said:


> thanks John
> 
> I tried both USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports, different cables and two computers with no success.  I also went through my bios settings and this made no difference.  The telling factor is that the HA-1 was working fine previously so something like a surge or something must have affected the unit.  I have not yet had a useful reply from Oppo except to go through the usual changes which I have already done.  I realise that this is a difficult time of the year with people on leave so will wait to see what Oppo suggests.
> There have been a few mentions of a similar USB DAC problem on this forum and it seems that most units had to be returned - my problem is the distance and cost involved...
> ...




This happened to me. I did have to have Oppo replace my unit because no troubleshooting worked. Hope you get it resolved. Oppo support was helpful I don't think you'll have too much trouble.


----------



## Vacheron

One has dissapeard as a USB device from my mad twice. It only reappeared after multiples combos of restarts and USB connections. If it's ongoing I'll send mine back. Aside from those two examples it's been ok .


----------



## jramossurg2002

I have been advised by Oppo to send the unit back to them for repair - unfortunately this seems to be what will be required


----------



## Herueyes

I know there was a cable debate brewing a few pages back but I'm gonna throw caution to the wind on this one... Shooo it's 
  
  
  
                                                                        *An Xmas Story*
  
  
 So I finally called a dealer that I met at the NY Audio Show about some SR Active SE XLR cables. I was about to purchase them when I came upon an ad on Audiogon for a_ Synergistic Research Tesla SE Hologram D cable_. Now I already own a few SR A/C Master Couplers with and without Active Shielding some PS Audio Jewel cables as well as a Shunyata Venom 3 - My main stay was a SR T2 SE cable which was always powering the HA-1 from day one... I tried all the others and the T2 SE was the best to my ears... I had just acquired an SR Element Copper cable to use with my TEAC NP-H750 and it hit the sweet spot... With the HA-1 the Element Copper didn't improve much upon the T2 SE. Now back to Audiogon...
  
 I called this west coast dealer about the Tesla SE Hologram D cable he had for sale and to my surprise he said he didn't have it with him...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He said hold on and that he would call me back and sure enough he did... He said he just got off the phone with Synergistic and they agreed to make me a Brand spanking new cable and ship it out with the updated_ UEF Tuning Bullets_... crap!! Those things cost $300 for a set of 4 and I'm trying to wheel and deal here... The dealer tells me no worries the price will remain the same!!! What!!!!! OK so I'm getting a Brand Spanking new $2800 cable with a $300 upgrade for the same price as my Oppo HA-1. Yes... Overkill??? Hmmmmm.... OK so I gotta scratch that New Woo Audio Amp I've been eyeing and hope that maybe next year it'll be 10% off as well... But I digress...
  
 So I get the cable... I plug it into my Teac NP-H750 and so so... I still like the Element Copper better... So I plug it into my Fostex HP-A8 and it's OK... No real improvement to my ears... I finally decide to try the HA-1 (TRS) and at first not much difference - My Massdrop AKG K7xx and HD 650's sound OK... Just OK!!!! - Damn I might have to put this baby up on ebay to get my loot back methinks... Hmmm maybe I need to let the cable burn in for a couple of days???  Damn this Sucks!!! All this loot and Nada... Hmmm maybe _Archimago was right_... or Maybe I should've went to Home Depot and bought an orange power cord and cut that baby open and did the DIY...
  
  
 So almost gutted I go and grab my trusty LCD 2 rev. 2.2 (No Fazor) and a second hand _Q-audio french silk balanced cable_ - I put one of the two remaining UEF Bullets on my _SR Active SE USB cable - plug in the Galileo MPC_ and fire up the HA-1 - Now words cannot explain what happened next. There's a song by _D'angelo called "Schiit, Damn, MotherFu*ker"_ - and No!! I wasn't listening to it. I was saying that over and over again in my head as the HA-1 began to sing and I mean SING!!!! Hot Damn!!!! This is what this hobby is about! Finding that combo that pairing/synergy if you will(pun intended): All I'm saying is - _You won't be seeing my cable up on ebay..._ This bad boy is gonna stay locked to the back of the HA-1 - Now for all you naysayers, non-believers and tone deaf keyboard warriors... This Spoiler is for you!!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  
 "these aren't the cords you're looking for... you can go about your business... move along..."


  
  
  
  
 Oh yeah I almost Forgot....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  
*Happy* *Malcolm* *Xmas!!!!*


----------



## IAMBLEST

Does anyone have their HA-1 connected to another headphone amp for more power and using the oppo just as a dac? If so what amp would you recommend?


----------



## tmac7balla

Lcd 2 or 3's? I have not heard the combo personally. I would be interested in knowing the combo of the lcd3's with the oppo. From what I have read its not the best pairing.
 Quote:


herueyes said:


> I know there was a cable debate brewing a few pages back but I'm gonna throw caution to the wind on this one... Shooo it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herueyes

My bad it's the 2's: LCD 2 rev 2.2 (I fixed it in the post as well)
  
  
 - Medasi
  
  Peace...


----------



## tmac7balla

Thank you. Man I would really like to here the oppo with my lcd-3f. If anyone in the North Carolina area has the oppo amp amd would be willing to let me visit and demo would be awesome.


----------



## olegausany

iamblest said:


> Does anyone have their HA-1 connected to another headphone amp for more power and using the oppo just as a dac? If so what amp would you recommend?



I'm currently using moded Bottlehead SEX with 4 pin XLR to speakers taps adapter cable


----------



## Hooster

iamblest said:


> Does anyone have their HA-1 connected to another headphone amp for more power and using the oppo just as a dac? If so what amp would you recommend?


 
  
 The purpose of using another headphone amp would be to change the sound. I would suggest any good tube amp. 
  
 Just out of curiosity, what headphones need more power than the HA-1 has?


----------



## zilch0md

iamblest said:


> Does anyone have their HA-1 connected to another headphone amp for more power and using the oppo just as a dac? If so what amp would you recommend?


 
  
 Yes, but not for more power.  I use a singled-ended Class A NuForce HA-200 to drive the HD800 because I prefer its smoother treble - it's more compatible with the hard-to-please HD800.
  
 What headphones are you using for which you are hoping to get more power than the HA-1 provides?


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






zilch0md said:


> Yes, but not for more power.  I use a singled-ended Class A NuForce HA-200 to drive the HD800 because I prefer its smoother treble - it's more compatible with the hard-to-please HD800.
> 
> What headphones are you using for which you are hoping to get more power than the HA-1 provides?






Love the diagram.


----------



## avraham

Somebody had a very Merry Xmas


----------



## IAMBLEST

hooster said:


> The purpose of using another headphone amp would be to change the sound. I would suggest any good tube amp.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what headphones need more power than the HA-1 has?


 
  
 I have a set of HD800s and LCD3s - both running balanced.  Do you think the oppo is enough for this?


zilch0md said:


> Yes, but not for more power.  I use a singled-ended Class A NuForce HA-200 to drive the HD800 because I prefer its smoother treble - it's more compatible with the hard-to-please HD800.
> 
> What headphones are you using for which you are hoping to get more power than the HA-1 provides?


 
  
 as above.  I agree - the HD800s sound very very clear with the oppo but a little "bright"? i find it a little trebly at the upper end.


----------



## john57

iamblest said:


> I have a set of HD800s and LCD3s - both running balanced.  Do you think the oppo is enough for this?
> 
> as above.  I agree - the HD800s sound very very clear with the oppo but a little "bright"? i find it a little trebly at the upper end.


 
 I think it is more of a headphone thing. The HD800 does rather have a bit of a treble peak with few amps that I have tried it on.


----------



## akhyar

iamblest said:


> I have a set of HD800s and LCD3s - both running balanced.  Do you think the oppo is enough for this?
> 
> .....




I'm using the Oppo for HD800 and LCD-X, both using WyWires Red balanced cables.
The X I believed is much easier to drive than the 3, and I do find the pairing to be awesome, if you can get past the weight and clamp of the Audeze's cans.
The HD800, otoh needs to be fed with good recording/masterings else the top end can sound scratchy.


----------



## Maxx134

hooster said:


> The purpose of using another headphone amp would be to change the sound. I would suggest any good tube amp.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what headphones need more power than the HA-1 has?



I can only think of only one headphone which is the he6.
out of the oppo the he6 sounds sweet, detailed and tame.
Not congested or limited sounding at all...
 just laid back and not as impressive in the dynamic impact department.
If you never herd he6 at its best you would never know and call it a more relaxed tame he560..


----------



## Hooster

iamblest said:


> I have a set of HD800s and LCD3s - both running balanced.  Do you think the oppo is enough for this?
> 
> as above.  I agree - the HD800s sound very very clear with the oppo but a little "bright"? i find it a little trebly at the upper end.


 
  
 Enough? More than enough in terms of quantity. The HD800s sound a little bright, period. You may want something smoother sounding to tame them. Im sure the LCD3 should be fine though.


----------



## Herueyes

hooster said:


> Enough? More than enough in terms of quantity. The HD800s sound a little bright, period. You may want something smoother sounding to tame them. Im sure the LCD3 should be fine though.


 
  
 I concur - was just going through a bunch of headphone cable swaps trying to get some more "Thump" out of the HD800's and to no avail... Went back to the LCD 2 rev2.2 and all is right in the universe again... Don't get me wrong you can "hear" the bass with the HD800's - but with the LCD 2's you can damn near "feel" it. It's like having a two channel setup (towers only) and then one day you add a subwoofer and things change all of a sudden... ya feel me...
  

  
 Peace...


----------



## Maxx134

herueyes said:


> I concur - was just going through a bunch of headphone cable swaps trying to get some more "Thump" out of the HD800's and to no avail...
> 
> 
> 
> Peace...



What made me like the hd800 with oppo ha1 was the fact that the oppo "filled in" the hd800 vast soundstage with actual ambient info...
It "filled in the blanks" with properly placed detail..
before that the hd800 on past setups sounded unnaturally stretched and huge in soundstaging...

To tame the brightness of the hd800/oppo combo,
 I did partial anax mod,
Leaving out the trapezoid piece and only using the ring piece and liner...

That was because using that trapezoid piece affected the imaging in the bass..
I wanted to keep the bass soundstage unaffected. .

But to truley get more bass impact and even larger stage, 
I switched to the Draug2 cable...!!

I truley never expected such noticable change and 
I cannot recommend highly enough this cable.
I had opportunity to try several (Vanquish, silver dragon, blue dragon,black dragon, Cardas, silk ,stock, no name ebay silver plated)
And none made such a clear difference, 
Although the silver was also very good as both presented the sonic stage most coherently..

I am starting to realize this oppo has a bright dac, more sweeter and more larger than the schiit gungnir but not as natural because of the brightness I feel is the nature of the oppo dac..
edit:
Only had this issue with the hd800 which is now largely resolved due to my changes,
But on other cans the oppo is great.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> I I havent even received my McIntosh cans yet and I ordered the balanced cable from Oppo. If nothing else it will be interesting to compare the difference.


 

 I am really interested in your impressions of the McIntosh cans. When are you getting them


----------



## Vacheron

They are a December build, and I have been told begin of January. Fingers crossed end of next week.


----------



## sfo1972

Excellent. I will be on the lookout for your review 
  
 Enjoy the music!


----------



## Vacheron

Thanks! Although headphones isn't my realm so my reciew will probably be poor as far as description


----------



## sfo1972

Funny you should say that. My journey started with headphones and the Oppo-HA1, which later led me down the path to Amps and Speakers. As my buddy told me, I did it backwards as people usually start with speakers/amps then back into headphones.
  
 I would have to say that I enjoy speakers overall much more than headphones. But in all cases, I love the good hi-res sound regardless of where its emanating from.


----------



## Vacheron

I started with hike theater and a two channel system. Entered the headphone game with blindly buying the Oppo HA1 (because I like their blueray players and trust the brand), and B&O H6. 

Like you I just like hi quality audio. Although I bought the Oppo HA1/H6 combo for gaming and movies only while the wife sleeps the combo opened my eyes a bit to thethis side of the hobby. Now I'm downloading As many DSD/high Rez files I can find not to mention ripping my old DVD Audio discs.

Decided the McIntosh would be a solid upgrade over the H6 plus they look sweet and will fit perfect on top of my B&O cabinet.


----------



## Vacheron

Found a great option for cooling the HA1 for those of you like me that want to put it in a more confined area. This fan was designed for the Xbox One. Its great because its USB powered fan turns on automatically above 86F/30C, and shows you a digital read of both the temp below the fan (right above the vent of the HA1) and temp of air coming out the back of the unit.
  
 Cheap and so far works great. Dead silent.
 http://store.antec.com/x-1


----------



## Vacheron

delete


----------



## IAMBLEST

vacheron said:


> Found a great option for cooling the HA1 for those of you like me that want to put it in a more confined area. This fan was designed for the Xbox One. Its great because its USB powered fan turns on automatically above 86F/30C, and shows you a digital read of both the temp below the fan (right above the vent of the HA1) and temp of air coming out the back of the unit.
> 
> Cheap and so far works great. Dead silent.
> http://store.antec.com/x-1
> ...


----------



## lmf22

I joined the club! My silver HA-1 was delivered today. I'm currently using it with the LCD-2 Fazor and Nordost Heimdall 2 balanced cables. This thing is very well built; not a single external part feels "cheap." It feels like a component that costs at least twice the price. I really like the VU meters and the volume display is useful. 
  
 Initial impression is that I'm very impressed. I'm away from home right now so I'm using the internal DAC. When I get home, it will fed with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC. So far (less than 10 hours) the HA-1 has very good clarity, but without ever being bright. There was some harshness in the first few hours, but after about 6 hours it became a bit smoother. I plan to burn-in for 100 hours. The soundstage seems bigger than the Burson Soloist I had before. 
  
 I'm getting enough volume at the normal gain setting. For background music, the volume knob is around the 9 o'clock position (-25db on the display). For most music, it's between the 9 and 11 o'clock. For TV/movies that had to be converted from 6 to 2 channels in JRiver, I had to turn the volume to 2-3 o'clock position (around -5db). With the high gain setting, I rarely had to go above the 9 o'clock position. So, I guess I should use the normal gain, right? 
  
 Is it ok to leave the HA-1 on at all times (24 hours a day?). Generally, I like to leave solid state components on at all times unless I leave the house for more than 2 days.


----------



## Vacheron

Ill take some more photos, but the beauty is its pretty much invisible. The link that shows the product gives a much better explanation of what it is. As far as comments on the balanced cable I just received my 5 meter XLR from oppo today in the mail to be used with my McIntosh MHP1000 when it arrives. Ill do an AB between the connections the (1/4 vs balanced) to see which works better with the headphones.
  
 Im not a believer in differences between cables, so IMO the difference between the Oppo balanced and some other brand would be indistinguishable.


----------



## IAMBLEST

lmf22 said:


> I joined the club! My silver HA-1 was delivered today. I'm currently using it with the LCD-2 Fazor and Nordost Heimdall 2 balanced cables. This thing is very well built; not a single external part feels "cheap." It feels like a component that costs at least twice the price. I really like the VU meters and the volume display is useful.
> 
> Initial impression is that I'm very impressed. I'm away from home right now so I'm using the internal DAC. When I get home, it will fed with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC. So far (less than 10 hours) the HA-1 has very good clarity, but without ever being bright. There was some harshness in the first few hours, but after about 6 hours it became a bit smoother. I plan to burn-in for 100 hours. The soundstage seems bigger than the Burson Soloist I had before.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi mate
  
 I have a silver HA-1 as well.  Can i ask, why are you replacing the internal OPPO DAC to run with the Bryston? what difference will this make to the sound?
  
 I find that with my HD800s and LCD3s - im running high gain and my volume is at 2-3 o'clock - i wonder why you are using a lot less power on yours?


----------



## akhyar

iamblest said:


> ....
> 
> I find that with my HD800s and LCD3s - im running high gain and my volume is at 2-3 o'clock - i wonder why you are using a lot less power on yours?


 
  
 Are you using the single-ended or balanced output?
 On my HA-1, with high gain setting and through balanced out, normally my volume level is around 11-12 o'clock for HD800 and 9 to 10 o'clock for LCD-X, using normal FLAC or DSD music.


----------



## john57

lmf22 said:


> Is it ok to leave the HA-1 on at all times (24 hours a day?). Generally, I like to leave solid state components on at all times unless I leave the house for more than 2 days.


 
 Generally it is not good to leave some audio equipment on 24/7. The HA-1 uses a fair amount of power even when idle in heat. Would you leave the lights on in a room 24/7?  Some of my tube amps are designed to run about 4 hours at a time. Since a cool down period is good. I would not leave units that run hot unattended in the house like going to work for the day. Why spend all that money for electricity for something not being used especially  for something that runs at full power all the time? You still going to wear down equipment running at 24/7 anyway.


----------



## IAMBLEST

akhyar said:


> Are you using the single-ended or balanced output?
> On my HA-1, with high gain setting and through balanced out, normally my volume level is around 11-12 o'clock for HD800 and 9 to 10 o'clock for LCD-X, using normal FLAC or DSD music.


 

 Balanced on both... With the Audeze - the cables it came with, with the HD800s, the CH800S cable.
  
 Im using flac/dsd/384khz Wav - in order for me to get it "loud but listenable" it usually is 2-3 oclock...
  
 Would you say overall the HA-1 has adequate power to run high end/inefficient headphones?


----------



## akhyar

> Originally Posted by *IAMBLEST* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ....
> 
> Would you say overall the HA-1 has adequate power to run high end/inefficient headphones?


 
  
 The most difficult to drive headphones in my stable is the HD800, and the only time I need to crank up to 2-3 o'clock level is when watching movies/TV series downloaded from the web.
 When listening to properly ripped music or CD, rarely do I need to pass the 12 o'clock level.
  
 On some easy to drive headphones that I own or used to own like the LCD-X, Sony MDR-Z7 and Fostex TH600, I don't even have to use high gain.
  
 But that being said, I ever tried the Alpha Prime from the HA-1 and I felt that the Alpha Prime need more power to really make it shine.


----------



## lmf22

iamblest said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I have a silver HA-1 as well.  Can i ask, why are you replacing the internal OPPO DAC to run with the Bryston? what difference will this make to the sound?
> 
> I find that with my HD800s and LCD3s - im running high gain and my volume is at 2-3 o'clock - i wonder why you are using a lot less power on yours?


 
  
 There are several reasons why I want to use the Bryston BDA-2 instead of the HA-1's built-in DAC: 
    a) I have tried several Sabre-based DACs in the past (Benchmark DAC2, Yulong DA8, Geek Out 1000, Audioquest Dragonfly), but never really like them. It is too energetic and aggressive for my tastes. I like smoother, warmer, more relaxed sounds. Although the HA-1 is better than other Sabre-based DACs I tried, it still has that energetic and aggressive sound. 
  
    b) My headphones is the secondary system. I like to integrate the HA-1 with my main system (Bryston BDA-2 --> Octave V70SE integrated tube amp ---> Dynaudio Contour S3.4 speakers). So it makes more sense to me to connect the Bryston DAC to the HA-1 (more convenient and less cables). 
  
    c) The Bryston is a dedicated DAC, so theoretically it should sound better than the HA-1's built-in DAC. I will have to do a comparison when I get home. 
  
 I think you're using more power than me because the HD800 is 300 ohm and the LCD-3 is 110 ohm. What volume levels do you listen at? I like to listen between 70 and 80 db.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Ok I'm not sure on the volume levels. Usually I'm running balanced cables and the volume knob is at around 2-3 o'clock.. I think it says - 5dB


----------



## lmf22

john57 said:


> Generally it is not good to leave some audio equipment on 24/7. The HA-1 uses a fair amount of power even when idle in heat. Would you leave the lights on in a room 24/7?  Some of my tube amps are designed to run about 4 hours at a time. Since a cool down period is good. I would not leave units that run hot unattended in the house like going to work for the day. Why spend all that money for electricity for something not being used especially  for something that runs at full power all the time? You still going to wear down equipment running at 24/7 anyway.


 
  
 Those are very good points. I never leave hot components on 24/7 either (e.g., Burson Soloist). 
 I didn't realize the HA-1 uses that much power until I looked it up in the specifications section of the manual; 70 W (operation)!!! wow
  
 Does the HA-1 require a warm-up time before it performs its best? (With my Burson Soloist, I found that it takes about 15 minutes to warm-up.)


----------



## x RELIC x

I find mine takes around 15-20 min before it sounds optimal, but that could be the fog lifting from my brain . 

The amp runs very hot, enough to concern some new owners who aren't familiar with class-A amp operation. I wouldn't leave it on all the time.


----------



## Vacheron

Update. Im since installing the fan the temp on top of my HA1 hasn't gone above 87.f/30cThat's only after an hour of use. I plan on some longer listening sessions during a New Years gathering so if im sober enough to remember the reading I'll report back.

**update: had going for 3 hours straight last night and the fan kept it at a constant temp. This fan is perfect for the HA1. Ill take some more pictures later today.


----------



## Maxx134

vacheron said:


> Found a great option for cooling the HA1 for those of you like me that want to put it in a more confined area. This fan was designed for the Xbox One. Its great because its USB powered fan turns on automatically above 86F/30C, and shows you a digital read of both the temp below the fan (right above the vent of the HA1) and temp of air coming out the back of the unit.
> 
> Cheap and so far works great. Dead silent.
> http://store.antec.com/x-1



Dam I am blind and that unit is black and I can't see it or how it looks on top of the HA1..!

As an example look at this cheapo ebay fan I use (usb powered) which EXACTLY covers the top vented area!!!




STILL I rather have a unit like you have so can you post some clearer pics!




x relic x said:


> I find mine takes around 15-20 min before it sounds optimal, but that could be the fog lifting from my brain .
> 
> The amp runs very hot, enough to concern some new owners who aren't familiar with class-A amp operation. I wouldn't leave it on all the time.



Have you tried adding rubber feet only half inch makes a big difference (!)


----------



## abvolt

That Antec unit looks good, how does it get it's power ?


----------



## Vacheron

Did you look at the link to the product page? Shows the specs and renderings etc


----------



## Vacheron

Gets its power via usb


----------



## abvolt

great idea thanks..


----------



## x RELIC x

maxx134 said:


> Have you tried adding rubber feet only half inch makes a big difference (!)




Yes I did. Personally I noticed a slight change but I'm not really concerned about it. Just giving a heads up for new users that it does get warm, even out in the open. 

Cheers


----------



## avraham

TONEAudio online magazine #68 just named Oppo PM-1 & HA-1 best Audio products for 2014


----------



## Vacheron

avraham said:


> TONEAudio online magazine #68 just named Oppo PM-1 & HA-1 best Audio products for 2014


 
 Interesting, but not surprising. I dont know what it is about the HA1, but its really fun to use. Its been a while since I bought something that kept me this interested in my HT system.


----------



## lmf22

UPDATE (January  5, 2015): PROBLEM SOLVED. It turned out the problem was my old surge protector.
 Oppo's customer service was amazing. I sent them an email via their web support form on Friday night, and they replied Saturday morning. They sent me firmware version 1.3.2 and asked me to reload it and restore all settings to factory default (by holding the Source knob on the front panel and pressing the Mute button on the remote). That did not solve the problem so I emailed them back. They replied several hours later the same day! Their next suggestion was to connect the power cord directly to the wall instead of using a power conditioner or switch. I did that and everything have worked smoothly for the past 2 days. Now that I'm back to my own apartment, I connected the HA-1 to a proper audiophile power conditioner (Torus Power RM15) and things are running fine. 
  
 ---------------
  
 I have a strange problem with the HA-1. It was fine this morning, but when I turned it on this evening I was not able to control the volume. It's loud even at the lowest volume (-80 db). Turning the volume knob makes little difference.
  
 Also, when I go into Windows Sound settings and do a Test, it usually goes "ding ding ding" on the left channel, and then the right channel, but tonight, it played through both channels at the same time.
  
 Same problem through USB and Bluetooth. I don't have an analog source to try out at the moment. Same problem through single ended or balanced out to the LCD-2 headphones. 
  
 EDIT: The problem is not with my headphones. I tried another pair of headphones (singled ended) and got the same problem. 
 I also tried to turn it off and unplug the power for a few minutes. 
  
 Oppo is already closed, so I sent them an email. But I'm you guys have a solution before they can get back to me on Monday.


----------



## x RELIC x

lmf22 said:


> I have a strange problem with the HA-1. It was fine this morning, but when I turned it on this evening I was not able to control the volume. It's loud even at the lowest volume (-80 db). Turning the volume knob makes little difference.
> 
> Also, when I go into Windows Sound settings and do a Test, it usually goes "ding ding ding" on the left channel, and then the right channel, but tonight, it played through both channels at the same time.
> 
> ...




Send this to Oppo Digital and they'll more than likely replace your unit (free shipping).Sounds like serious gremlins in there.


----------



## lmf22

x relic x said:


> Send this to Oppo Digital and they'll more than likely replace your unit (free shipping).Sounds like serious gremlins in there.


 
  
 Just sent them an email. 
  
 Strange...I found a pair of old interconnects and connected the HA-1 to the computer using the HA-1's RCA input. It worked fine.
 Then I switched back to USB, and everything seems fine now. 
 Software glitch maybe? I'll see what happens in the new few days, but hopefully Oppo will still replace the HA-1 for me. I'm afraid it will happen again and the sound will blast my ears. 
  
 EDIT: I spoke too soon. The problem came back and I was not able to reproduce this "fix"
  
 EDIT: After turning the HA-1 off for about 2 hours, the problem came back. I was able to get it to work again by doing a factory reset (holding down the Source Selector Knob on the front panel while at the same time press the Mute button on the remote control). But after a couple of songs, the problem came back (i.e., loud and not able to adjust the volume).


----------



## x RELIC x

lmf22 said:


> Just sent them an email.
> 
> Strange...I found a pair of old interconnects and connected the HA-1 to the computer using the HA-1's RCA input. It worked fine.
> Then I switched back to USB, and everything seems fine now.
> Software glitch maybe? I'll see what happens in the new few days, but hopefully Oppo will still replace the HA-1 for me. I'm afraid it will happen again and the sound will blast my ears.




Yeah, that would be terrible. I only mention it because I had a minor question and they prepared a shipping box and new unit for me before they even answered my question. Turned out to be nothing in my case but FANTASTIC customer service over there.


----------



## Theoman

I know that I can use my iMac with this unit. But can I hook turntable in to this at the same time?


----------



## lmf22

theoman said:


> I know that I can use my iMac with this unit. But can I hook turntable in to this at the same time?


 
 Assuming that you already have a phono preamp, you would use a pair of RCA or XLR cables and connect your phono preamp to the HA-1's RCA or XLR inputs. 
Note that you cannot directly connect the turntable to the HA-1, as it does not have a phono preamp.


----------



## Mojo777

avraham said:


> TONEAudio online magazine #68 just named Oppo PM-1 & HA-1 best Audio products for 2014




Nice, I really have been enamored with Tidal streaming through the HA-1. I can't get enough.


----------



## akhyar

theoman said:


> I know that I can use my iMac with this unit. But can I hook turntable in to this at the same time?


 
  
 You will need a phono pre-amp between your turntable and HA-1
  
 Turntable >> Phono pre-amp >> HA-1


----------



## john57

lmf22 said:


> I have a strange problem with the HA-1. It was fine this morning, but when I turned it on this evening I was not able to control the volume. It's loud even at the lowest volume (-80 db). Turning the volume knob makes little difference.


 
 Sounds like the Home Theater bypass relay got stuck on. May not be the only issue.  Have you tried the factory reset mode?


----------



## lmf22

john57 said:


> Sounds like the Home Theater bypass relay got stuck on. May not be the only issue.  Have you tried the factory reset mode?


 
  
 I didn't think of the factory reset.  I was able to get it to work again by doing a factory reset (holding down the Source Selector Knob on the front panel while at the same time press the Mute button on the remote control). But after a couple of songs, the problem came back (i.e., loud and not able to adjust the volume).


----------



## x RELIC x

lmf22 said:


> I didn't think of the factory reset.  I was able to get it to work again by doing a factory reset (holding down the Source Selector Knob on the front panel while at the same time press the Mute button on the remote control). But after a couple of songs, the problem came back (i.e., loud and not able to adjust the volume).




That's really too bad. I could just see it........ 'It works!! . . . . . . Dang it'

I'm telling you, warranty support.


----------



## john57

Sound like a hardware problem. One last thing make sure the AC power plug on the back of the HA-1 is all the way in and seated. Otherwise the unit may have to go back to OPPO.


----------



## lmf22

x relic x said:


> That's really too bad. I could just see it........ 'It works!! . . . . . . Dang it'
> 
> I'm telling you, warranty support.


 
 hahaha That's exactly what happened. 
  
 It's too bad the HA-1 stopped working on a Friday night. I'll just have to wait for Oppo's reply when they get back to the office on Monday   
 (I requested warranty support via their website.)


----------



## lmf22

john57 said:


> Sound like a hardware problem. One last thing make sure the AC power plug on the back of the HA-1 is all the way in and seated. Otherwise the unit may have to go back to OPPO.


 
 Yep, all connections are good. Right now, there is just the USB cable and power cord. I tried unplugged everything, waited a few minutes, and plugged things back in.


----------



## Hooster

I wonder how many units are "going back to Oppo", because people didn't plug them in right or don't know how things like the theatre bypass works...


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> I wonder how many units are "going back to Oppo", because people didn't plug them in right or don't know how things like the theatre bypass works...




Good question. However, the documentation is pretty good so I would think not too many from user error. Then again how many people read instructions? Lol.


----------



## sbgunn

x relic x said:


> hooster said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many units are "going back to Oppo", because people didn't plug them in right or don't know how things like the theatre bypass works...
> ...




If you call to troubleshoot they're pretty good at explaining things too so I don't think this has been a large problem.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Correct. Oppo has very good customer support, and when people call or write in with problems,
support is going to have them go through some troubleshooting techniques to confirm whether it's user error,
or if the Oppo hardware is actually broken and needs returned for repair.


----------



## zackzack

matttcg said:


> ^^ The dac on the HA-1 is pretty decent but can be a little "edgy" with certain hp's, especially those that already have bright tendencies. Upgrade to an external dac and just listen to the amp section come into it's own.
> 
> Look for my first published article next week of the HA-1 on headphone.guru


 

 If HA-1 is pretty decent, what is your idea of a great, all around impressive DAC then?
 A serious Q.


----------



## atubbs

zackzack said:


> If HA-1 is pretty decent, what is your idea of a great, all around impressive DAC then?
> A serious Q.


 
  
 Lately I've had my HA-1 hooked to a Bifrost Uber for fun. I think it sounds better than the vanilla HA-1. With that said, I'll probably revert back to just the HA-1 for my computer system; part of what's nice about the HA-1 is the all-in-one convenience; it's not for dragon chasing the ultimate in sound quality in any particular way.
  
 Thought the HA-1 was lovely on the other side of a Wyred4Sound DAC2SE as well as a NAD M51, for what it's worth.


----------



## goldendarko

Just curious, if I connect my iPhone via USB Cable to the HA-1 and used the TIDAL app, would the music be in full CD quality 16/44.1 or is it downsampled?


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> Just curious, if I connect my iPhone via USB Cable to the HA-1 and used the TIDAL app, would the music be in full CD quality 16/44.1 or is it downsampled?


 

 Given that the Tidal app plays in full CD quality, the line out into the Oppo will pass the signal as played. You can easily check on the panel of your Oppo what sampling rate its receiving on the inbound signal. There are a lot of positive reviews of the app by DAC users. Its interesting as I did not know about this service.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah it's really cool, streaming music finally sounds acceptable for me. Crazy that you can basically stream any album in CD Quality, using your cell phone as a media server with essentially the world's greatest library of 25 million albums. 2015


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> Yeah it's really cool, streaming music finally sounds acceptable for me. Crazy that you can basically stream any album in CD Quality, using your cell phone as a media server with essentially the world's greatest library of 25 million albums. 2015


 

 Excellent news. But guys, wouldn't bluetooth through the App be better than the USB cable/line-out.
  
 Wouldn't that make the most sense? In that case there is no need to be tethered to the Oppoa and you have the ability to remotely stream music + using the Oppo Remote Control app on the iPhone to control the volume.


----------



## goldendarko

But Bluetooth wouldn't be full resolution on tidal would it?


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> But Bluetooth wouldn't be full resolution on tidal would it?


 

 Good question. I am not really sure, we need to find that out because it would be a totally sweet setup if it is full resolution.


----------



## john57

goldendarko said:


> But Bluetooth wouldn't be full resolution on tidal would it?


 
 Bluetooth can support CD quality with the aptX codex which the HA-1 supports. But apX is a compression codex a bit different from MP3. I have not tried using the Bluetooth yet but I noticed that the HTC 816 does not have a issue seeing the OPPO HA-1 with the antenna not attached yet. Have not tried Tidal yet.  You can download apps to control the HA-1 but I can use the included remote to pause, play, previous track and next track on USB with JRiver without any problem.


----------



## goldendarko

But the iPhone does not have aptx. So I'm assuming full res streaming is a no go.


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> But the iPhone does not have aptx. So I'm assuming full res streaming is a no go.


 
  
  


john57 said:


> Bluetooth can support CD quality with the aptX codex which the HA-1 supports. But apX is a compression codex a bit different from MP3. I have not tried using the Bluetooth yet but I noticed that the HTC 816 does not have a issue seeing the OPPO HA-1 with the antenna not attached yet. Have not tried Tidal yet.  You can download apps to control the HA-1 but I can use the included remote to pause, play, previous track and next track on USB with JRiver without any problem.


 

 Ok folks - for the sake of science and discovery, I signed up for Tidal's 7-days trial and got bluetooth streaming to work with the Oppo HA-1. This is really awesome.
  
 The setup is really straightforward: bluetooth enable your iPhone, connect to your Oppo HA-1 and make sure its working by turning on the remote control app and ensure you can control volume, etc.
  
 Login to Tidal and select the genre or track and hit play. That's it!
  
 The panel shows 44.1khz/16bits - Hifi bluetooth streaming into the Oppo....sweet


----------



## goldendarko

Wow that is awesome and thanks so much for checking that out too!


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> Wow that is awesome and thanks so much for checking that out too!




No problem. Thanks for raising it because we now have a hifi service to try out. Tidal looks really good by the way. They have an iPad app as well, I didn't try that yet but will try it soon.


----------



## goldendarko

Yes TIDAL is an amazing service. A bit spendy but well worth it for music fans like us on head-fi. I've been waiting years for a streaming service that would actually do CD quality music too. The only thing left would be to offer hi-res streaming and my physical library I've collected for years would basically become moot.


----------



## Dixter

The best way to stream Tidal HiFi into the Oppo is to use Chrome for the HIFI output of Tidal... then allow JRiver Media Center 20 to output Tidal into the Oppo via USB...   this way there is no down conversion.. Tidal is FLAC noncompressed format via Chrome...   if you want you can also let JRiver Media Center 20 allow all  DSP functions and up convert the FLAC file to your choice of DSD format...   this all from your computer...  the Iphone wont do this...


----------



## Dixter

Another good source from the Iphone is the App Onkyo HF Player (upgraded)....   this App alows you to rip your CD's to FLAC (via computer) and then load the music on the iphone then hook up the oppo....  the output on the oppo face plate is reported as 176.4/32 bit..        the Onkyo also allows DSP playback as well as DSD...    enjoy...
  
 yep... the oppo makes a very nice iphone upgrade to the DAC/AMP


----------



## abvolt

Wow this is a really versatile unit, Is the sound quality good ? how about the headamp & preamp for like powered monitors. I've been looking for some time on getting a new dac/amp..


----------



## Hooster

I finally got a proper adapter to allow me to connect my RCA cables to the headphone socket and from there to my power amp. It is an el cheapo item so I thought I might improve on it. I used Mogami microphone cable and Neutrik connectors to make my own cable. Didn't cost much, but making the cable is a bit of work. Anyway, according to listening tests the cable I made turned out to slightly inferior to my Wireworld RCA cables plus cheap adapter. Live and learn I guess. I did order a Mogami speaker cable, the W3103 http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/speaker_cable/conventional_configuration/
  
 That speaker cable did actually make a difference. I have always been skeptical about speaker cables and have just used thick, generic copper wire. Well, the W3103 is a delightful upgrade, highly recommended.
  
 Here are pics of my RCA cables and adapter sticking out of the headphone socket.


----------



## Vacheron

abvolt said:


> Wow this is a really versatile unit, Is the sound quality good ? how about the headamp & preamp for like powered monitors. I've been looking for some time on getting a new dac/amp..


 
 I have mine hooked up to Bang and Olufsen 8000 active speakers and it makes them sing! Its a great 2 channel preamp.
  
 I also have the XLR ouputs going through the bypass in may Classe processor to a Classe power amp which also makes a great result to a pair of B&W speakers. 
  
 Basically im using every output the HA 1 has and im very happy with the results of all of them.


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> I finally got a proper adapter to allow me to connect my RCA cables to the headphone socket and from there to my power amp. It is an el cheapo item so I thought I might improve on it. I used Mogami microphone cable and Neutrik connectors to make my own cable. Didn't cost much, but making the cable is a bit of work. anyway, the cable I made is slightly inferior to my Wireworld RCA cables plus cheap adapter. Live and learn I guess. I did order a Mogami speaker cable, the W3103 http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/speaker_cable/conventional_configuration/
> 
> That speaker cable did actually make a difference. I have always been skeptical about speaker cables and have just used thick, generic copper wire. Well, the W3103 is a delightful upgrade, highly recommended.
> 
> Here are pics of my RCA cables and adapter sticking out of the headphone socket.




Looks slick!


----------



## sfo1972

abvolt said:


> Wow this is a really versatile unit, Is the sound quality good ? how about the headamp & preamp for like powered monitors. I've been looking for some time on getting a new dac/amp..


 

 The Oppo-HA1 is an excellent unit. It has been the central component in my system from the get go. The sound quality is top notch, detailed and neutral. Build quality is fantastic and the built-in features make it versatile for many uses. Case in point is the streaming option with Tidal, regardless of the particulars we are discussing, you will find the Oppo to be a capable unit in your setup that acts as a switch between your sources and your downstream systems.
  
 The DAC is excellent, for my taste at least, and the unit has plenty of power through their heavy toroidal power supply. Their design philosophy is to keep the signal in the analog domain wants acquired or converted and remove any digital sampling from the signal's path.
  
 I highly recommend the system. Good luck


----------



## sfo1972

hooster said:


> I finally got a proper adapter to allow me to connect my RCA cables to the headphone socket and from there to my power amp. It is an el cheapo item so I thought I might improve on it. I used Mogami microphone cable and Neutrik connectors to make my own cable. Didn't cost much, but making the cable is a bit of work. Anyway, according to listening tests the cable I made turned out to slightly inferior to my Wireworld RCA cables plus cheap adapter. Live and learn I guess. I did order a Mogami speaker cable, the W3103 http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/speaker_cable/conventional_configuration/
> 
> That speaker cable did actually make a difference. I have always been skeptical about speaker cables and have just used thick, generic copper wire. Well, the W3103 is a delightful upgrade, highly recommended.
> 
> Here are pics of my RCA cables and adapter sticking out of the headphone socket.


 

 Nice work on the cable! Is that snake skin techflex with a clear sleeve? What gauge wire did you use for the cable?


----------



## Hooster

sfo1972 said:


> Nice work on the cable! Is that snake skin techflex with a clear sleeve? What gauge wire did you use for the cable?


 
  
 Oh the shame.... That cable is the way it was when it left the Wireworld factory. I did not make that one. My cable is ugly in comparison, and sadly does not sound as good, the Wireworld cable clearly has better bass and dynamics. The Wireworld cable is good stuff, "silver coated, Ohno Continuous Cast copper".
  
 http://injourney.com/?p=9


----------



## lmf22

lmf22 said:


> I have a strange problem with the HA-1. It was fine this morning, but when I turned it on this evening I was not able to control the volume. It's loud even at the lowest volume (-80 db). Turning the volume knob makes little difference.
> 
> Also, when I go into Windows Sound settings and do a Test, it usually goes "ding ding ding" on the left channel, and then the right channel, but tonight, it played through both channels at the same time.
> 
> Same problem through USB and Bluetooth. I don't have an analog source to try out at the moment. Same problem through single ended or balanced out to the LCD-2 headphones.


 
  
 I wanted to update everyone on the problem I was having with the HA-1. It turned out the problem was my old surge protector.
  
 Oppo's customer service was amazing. I sent them an email via their web support form on Friday night, and they replied Saturday morning.
  
 They sent me firmware version 1.3.2 and asked me to reload it and restore all settings to factory default (by holding the Source knob on the front panel and pressing the Mute button on the remote). That did not solve the problem so I emailed them back. 
  
They replied several hours later the same day! Their next suggestion was to connect the power cord directly to the wall instead of using a power conditioner or switch. I did that and everything have worked smoothly for the past 2 days. Now that I'm back to my own apartment (I was visiting my parents before), I connected the HA-1 to a proper audiophile power conditioner (Torus Power RM15) and things are running fine. 
  
Thanks, Oppo, for the really great customer service, even on a weekend.


----------



## sfo1972

hooster said:


> Oh the shame.... That cable is the way it was when it left the Wireworld factory. I did not make that one. My cable is ugly in comparison, and sadly does not sound as good, the Wireworld cable clearly has better bass and dynamics. The Wireworld cable is good stuff, "silver coated, Ohno Continuous Cast copper".
> 
> http://injourney.com/?p=9


 

 Lol. No problem, I am sure your cable was not that bad - "we are the worst critics of our own work" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 IMHO cables are important up to a certain point. I feel cable manufacturers overprice and oversell what a cable can really do. Especially once you reach the point of diminishing returns on quality of the materials being used. Also, the fact that audiophiles cable runs are not excessive, we are not talking hundreds of feet in connectivity, some of the added coatings and injections, etc seems to be an overkill and needless.
  
 I realize this is a hot topic with many strong opinions, so I don't intend to digress here of the Oppo discussion.
  
 Enjoy your cable, it looks great.


----------



## sfo1972

lmf22 said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the problem I was having with the HA-1. It turned out the problem was my old surge protector.
> 
> Oppo's customer service was amazing. I sent them an email via their web support form on Friday night, and they replied Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


 

 Great news. How do you update the firmware version on the Oppo? I am curious about that.
  
 Thanks


----------



## lmf22

sfo1972 said:


> Great news. How do you update the firmware version on the Oppo? I am curious about that.
> 
> Thanks


 
 They sent me the firmware file and asked me to use the update software that's included included in their Windows USB drivers.
 The detailed instructions they provided: 
  
Windows:

1. Connect your computer to the USB DAC input of the HA-1 and turn the HA-1 on.

 2. Extract the contents of the attached "HA-1-1.3.2.zip" file to your desktop or other easy to access location.

 3. Download the Windows USB driver (http://download.oppodigital.com/HA1/OPPO_USB_Audio_Dac_Driver_release_ver2.22_build10.zip) and extract the ZIP file. Open the extracted folder and find the application "OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe" and run it.

 4. Select "Browse..." then find the "fw_dfu_u16_1.3.2.bin" file that you extracted from the "HA-1-1.3.2.zip" zip file

 4. Click Start and wait for the firmware update to complete.

Mac OS X:

1. Connect your computer to the USB DAC input of the HA-1.

2. Extract the "HA1-1.3.2" folder from the "HA1-1.3.2.zip" archive to a location of your choosing. Let's assume you have extracted the contents to your Desktop.

3. Open the Terminal application. It should default to your user folder.

4. Type "cd Desktop" and press enter.

5. Type "cd HA1-1.3.2" and press enter.

6. Type "./ha1_mac_upg.sh" and press enter.

7. Feel the deep sense of accomplishment that comes with using Terminal.


----------



## abvolt

Thanks guys I do appreciate all your answers,I'll be ordering one now..


----------



## sfo1972

lmf22 said:


> They sent me the firmware file and asked me to use the update software that's included included in their Windows USB drivers.
> The detailed instructions they provided:
> 
> Windows:
> ...


 

 Excellent! Many thanks for the detailed response. I will look for and apply the firmware update this weekend.


----------



## shultzee

Curious if anyone is using the HA-1 with LCD-X? Is the low impedance of the X's a problem?


----------



## akhyar

shultzee said:


> Curious if anyone is using the HA-1 with LCD-X? Is the low impedance of the X's a problem?


 
  
 Not a problem at all.
 I even leave my HA-1 on high-gain as I also used it with HD800.
 With LCD-X, on high-gain normally my listening level is around 9 to 10 o'clock for Flac or DSD files.


----------



## x RELIC x

shultzee said:


> Curious if anyone is using the HA-1 with LCD-X? Is the low impedance of the X's a problem?




Don't have the X but my XC's are stunning with balanced cable to the HA-1.


----------



## akhyar

shultzee said:


> Curious if anyone is using the HA-1 with LCD-X? Is the low impedance of the X's a problem?


 
  
 Forgot to add, I'm using balanced output for all my fullsize cans, i.e HD800, Sony Z7 and the LCD-X


----------



## Vacheron

Has anyone found a way to get lossless 2 channel PCM to their HA1 from a bluray player for movies?


----------



## Hooster

vacheron said:


> Has anyone found a way to get lossless 2 channel PCM to their HA1 from a bluray player for movies?


 
  
 Easy. Blu ray coax out to Oppo coax in. If there is no coax out, (which in my opinion is very stingy of the Blu Ray player manufacturer and something consumers should avoid,) then use something like this to pull the PCM from the HDMI and Bob is your uncle.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KAU0WO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Vacheron

cant go coax out from bluray to coax in because HDCP dictates lossless audio can only be sent over HDMI. If you connected coax from the player to the HA1 you would end up with a lossy 2 channel. 
  
 The de-embedder you posted "could" work, but only if it gives the HDCP handshake so the player will output the lossless audio, but then ignores the compliance so it sends the PCM single over the coax, or optical output. Has anyone been able to do this?
  
 I have this on the way, but its a guess as to if will strip the lossless audio from HDMI and send it over coax.
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Hooster

vacheron said:


> cant go coax out from bluray to coax in because HDCP dictates lossless audio can only be sent over HDMI. If you connected coax from the player to the HA1 you would end up with a lossy 2 channel.
> 
> The de-embedder you posted "could" work, but only if it gives the HDCP handshake so the player will output the lossless audio, but then ignores the compliance so it sends the PCM single over the coax, or optical output. Has anyone been able to do this?
> 
> ...


 
  
 My Oppo says PCM 48/16. Is that lossy?


----------



## Vacheron

hooster said:


> My Oppo says PCM 48/16. Is that lossy?


 
 Its possible some lossless audio tracks are 16/48, but most are 24 bit. Further every lossy track is 16/48.
  
 Get one of your BDs that you know has a 24 bit lossless audio track and try. The problem is HDCP, and that it restricts lossless to HDMI only. optical and coax will only get lossy. Whats possible (somehow) is to get lossless 2 channel PCM over optical/coax, because that connection can handle 2 channel lossless spec.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You need a de-embedder that can take HDMI and convert it to digital coaxial or optical. John Gatski of Everything Audio Network had a writeup about this in 2013.
  
 This way you can get high resolution audio from a Blu-ray player, while using the DAC capabilities of the HA-1.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

lmf22 said:


> Thanks, Oppo, for the really great customer service, even on a weekend.


 
  
 You are welcome. *wink*


----------



## x RELIC x

vacheron said:


> Its possible some lossless audio tracks are 16/48, but most are 24 bit. Further every lossy track is 16/48.
> 
> Get one of your BDs that you know has a 24 bit lossless audio track and try. The problem is HDCP, and that it restricts lossless to HDMI only. optical and coax will only get lossy. Whats possible (somehow) is to get lossless 2 channel PCM over optical/coax, because that connection can handle 2 channel lossless spec.




Not entirely accurate. 

Lossless files are all 16bit/44kHz (CD redbook). Almost all lossy files are 16bit/44kHz. The difference is in the compression and data rate. Lossy (up to 320kbps data rate) loses info when compressed, lossless (averages around 900kbps data rate) does not. 

High resolution (24bit) is all 24bit/44-384 kHz. 

Then there's DSD, which has a different measurement metric.

Edit: My post isn't, technically, entirely accurate either because there are a lot of varying formats from audio books to 32 bit high resolution formats. But for the most part, in the consumer digital music world, the above holds true.


----------



## Hooster

vacheron said:


> cant go coax out from bluray to coax in because HDCP dictates lossless audio can only be sent over HDMI. If you connected coax from the player to the HA1 you would end up with a lossy 2 channel.
> 
> The de-embedder you posted "could" work, but only if it gives the HDCP handshake so the player will output the lossless audio, but then ignores the compliance so it sends the PCM single over the coax, or optical output. Has anyone been able to do this?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Vacheron

x relic x said:


> Not entirely accurate.
> 
> Lossless files are all 16bit/44kHz (CD redbook). Almost all lossy files are 16bit/44kHz. The difference is in the compression and data rate. Lossy (up to 320kbps data rate) loses info when compressed, lossless (averages around 900kbps data rate) does not.
> 
> ...


 
 im talking about audio tracks for movies.


----------



## x RELIC x

vacheron said:


> im talking about audio tracks for movies.




Gotcha. Oops.


----------



## Vacheron

hasturtheyellow said:


> You need a de-embedder that can take HDMI and convert it to digital coaxial or optical. John Gatski of Everything Audio Network had a writeup about this in 2013.
> 
> This way you can get high resolution audio from a Blu-ray player, while using the DAC capabilities of the HA-1.


 
 good post. This pretty much sums it up. The oppo I ordered happened to be on the list of de-embedders he test, and while it "works" (along with the others he reviewed), it only works for discs that have a stereo track on them i.e. BD (with stereo track), DVDA with a 24/96 stereo track etc 
  
 What they don't do is what im looking for: take the 5.1/7.1 lossless surround track and extract or downmix a lossless stereo track for my DAC to pick up. While it seems they do they get down mixed to a sample rate of 48. Some lossless tracks are 24/48, so ill test to see if indeed you at least those to work and the 24 bit doesnt get down converted to 16.
  
 Seems this is no easy task, and the only way to get downmixed stereo is by using the internal DAC of the player via the RCA outputs and going into the HA1 that way. Problem is thats simply not the audiophile way and unless your player has a DAC as good as the HA1 (none likely do) its a compromise.


----------



## Skylab

Right, it's important to note that music BluRay discs that carry high res PCM stereo tracks can send those out over optical/coax - not lossy.


----------



## olegausany

vacheron said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > You need a de-embedder that can take HDMI and convert it to digital coaxial or optical. John Gatski of Everything Audio Network had a writeup about this in 2013.
> ...



That's why you should get Oppo 105 player


----------



## Vacheron

olegausany said:


> That's why you should get Oppo 105 player


 
 Id still rather have the HA-1 if I had a choice between the two. That said having BOTH seems to be the way to go, and im leaning that way.


----------



## olegausany

Looks it's the only option for your situation


----------



## Vacheron

olegausany said:


> Looks it's the only option for your situation


 
 Kinda. IMO its still a compromise not unlike the compromise of use the DAC and RCA outputs of the BDP 83. That said its only a compromise if the other choice was an option, but it doesnt seem to be. In the end the best choice regardless is the 105 player, second is likely RCA out from BDP 83, and third is lossy stereo via digital into the HA-1.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

vacheron said:


> good post. This pretty much sums it up. The oppo I ordered happened to be on the list of de-embedders he test, and while it "works" (along with the others he reviewed), it only works for discs that have a stereo track on them i.e. BD (with stereo track), DVDA with a 24/96 stereo track etc
> 
> What they don't do is what im looking for: take the 5.1/7.1 lossless surround track and extract or downmix a lossless stereo track for my DAC to pick up. While it seems they do they get down mixed to a sample rate of 48. Some lossless tracks are 24/48, so ill test to see if indeed you at least those to work and the 24 bit doesnt get down converted to 16.
> 
> Seems this is no easy task, and the only way to get downmixed stereo is by using the internal DAC of the player via the RCA outputs and going into the HA1 that way. Problem is thats simply not the audiophile way and unless your player has a DAC as good as the HA1 (none likely do) its a compromise.


 
  
 That is why you would put something like the Dr HDMI between the player and the de-embedder, or get a matrix switch that can emulate or has programmable EDIDs, to force the player to downmix to high resolution stereo LPCM.


----------



## Vacheron

hasturtheyellow said:


> That is why you would put something like the Dr HDMI between the player and the de-embedder, or get a matrix switch that can emulate or has programmable EDIDs, to force the player to downmix to high resolution stereo LPCM.


 
 Well arnt you just  a great wealth of knowledge for this topic.  Yet another device to add into the mix.
  
 So you are suggesting BDP 83---> DR HDMI ---> de-embedde---> HA1 via optical/coax?
  
 Reading the specs of the Dr HDMI i dont see that it has a pre-loaded EDID to limit audio to lossless 2 channel. If id did then this could actually do the trick because you would just need to leave the de-embedder switched to 5.1 so it isnt limited to the 48 sample rate in 2 channel mode.
  
 Can you suggest a matrix switch that had a programmable EDID for the player to downmix to high resolution stereo LPCM?
  
 almost there!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Unfortunately I have not kept up on matrix switches, so I really do not know which ones are still available which can offer this. I know MonoPrice for a while had a programmable matrix switch, but I do not know if their current line does anymore. All high-end companies like Gefen, Key Digital, so forth, offer these solutions, but you are paying a huge premium just to spoof an EDID. This is why I mentioned the Dr HDMI, as you just need a simple device that can be programmed for a EDID that is high resolution, but stereo only.
  
 As for programming any programmable EDID, I really have no experience with these devices, so I do not know how easily you can find or program EDID codes.


----------



## Vacheron

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately I have not kept up on matrix switches, so I really do not know which ones are still available which can offer this. I know MonoPrice for a while had a programmable matrix switch, but I do not know if their current line does anymore. All high-end companies like Gefen, Key Digital, so forth, offer these solutions, but you are paying a huge premium just to spoof an EDID. This is why I mentioned the Dr HDMI, as you just need a simple device that can be programmed for a EDID that is high resolution, but stereo only.
> 
> As for programming any programmable EDID, I really have no experience with these devices, so I do not know how easily you can find or program EDID codes.


 
 Thanks. yea, the Dr HDMI looks affordable and it is programable outside its presets, but I would have no idea on where to begin to look for a resource on how to program it. Gefen sells a unit that has an EDID you can download and prorgram into one of their units, but who knows it if will work in others, and as you pointed out the gefen isnt cheap.
  
 thanks for at least bringing up the option. im going to look around


----------



## Hooster

Isn't it a sad world, where people who pay full price for blu ray discs and players have to resort to all sorts of doo dads to extract the quality output that these devices are capable of? I wish the people responsible for this had more wisdom.


----------



## john57

From what I can tell Dr.HDMI does have a 2 channel preset (*SimulView EDID Banks (AUDIO: 2Ch & 5Ch)* found under downloads plus a Utility for the PC. I have no current need for it but will keep it in mind.


----------



## Vacheron

good news and bad news. 
  
 Good news is my McIntosh MHP 1000s arrived today (impressions will eventually follow in the appropriate thread), bad news is after sitting and doing some initial criticle listening with my B&O H6s and new Mcs i noticed a slight but clearly present crackle sound every few second randomly between the left and right channel. I would liken it quite version of the crackles you get from playing vinyl. Its only happening with the USB input. Any ideas? Ill admit im using a 35 foot active USB cable which is likely the issue. 
  
 If thats the case can anyone recommend something to clean that up? Heard something like that before?
  
 My beautiful new cans.


----------



## Vacheron

one more piece of bad news. The Oppo XLR cable doesnt fit my MHP 1000s. Seems that the MHP 1000s need a 3.5mm mono input for each side, while the oppo uses a smaller (2.8mm?) version.
  
 Good news for any PM1 owner that wants an XLR cable. Ill list it in the sale section


----------



## john57

vacheron said:


> good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news is my McIntosh MHP 1000s arrived today (impressions will eventually follow in the appropriate thread), bad news is after sitting and doing some initial criticle listening with my B&O H6s and new Mcs i noticed a slight but clearly present crackle sound every few second randomly between the left and right channel. I would liken it quite version of the crackles you get from playing vinyl. Its only happening with the USB input. Any ideas? Ill admit im using a 35 foot active USB cable which is likely the issue.
> 
> If thats the case can anyone recommend something to clean that up? Heard something like that before?


 
 IF you using a PC adjust the buffer setting using the OPPO control panel. It could be the active cable. Try a short cable temporarily to see if the issue changes. If I need a active repeater cable I might try the Corning USB fiber cable.  Active repeater cables are a bit of a hit and miss in some situations.


----------



## Vacheron

john57 said:


> IF you using a PC adjust the buffer setting using the OPPO control panel. It could be the active cable. Try a short cable temporarily to see if the issue changes. If I need a active repeater cable I might try the Corning USB fiber cable.  Active repeater cables are a bit of a hit and miss in some situations.


 
 thanks for the suggestions. Given I need a 35 foot length the corning cable would cost me about $450 bucks. When I get a chance to get a laptop close enough to my DAC ill try a shorter cable. Im guessing its due to the length of the cable though
  
 what about something like the Schiit wyrd, or iPurifier?


----------



## Vacheron

john57 said:


> From what I can tell Dr.HDMI does have a 2 channel preset (*SimulView EDID Banks (AUDIO: 2Ch & 5Ch)* found under downloads plus a Utility for the PC. I have no current need for it but will keep it in mind.


 
 True enough. I just ordered one and will try and navigate the software to load the preset. Hopefully I can get this to work. Getting lossless 2 channel from BDs to the HA1 would be a great addition.


----------



## john57

vacheron said:


> thanks for the suggestions. Given I need a 35 foot length the corning cable would cost me about $450 bucks. When I get a chance to get a laptop close enough to my DAC ill try a shorter cable. Im guessing its due to the length of the cable though
> 
> what about something like the Schiit wyrd, or iPurifier?


 
 I try the short cable just to be sure that the issue will go away first. Just the basic troubleshooting to eliminate other causes. Some repeater cables I have for data transmission not for audio did have quirks not allowing the full data set to be transmitted but I was able to get it working for my modem needs. It may be possible that other bands of repeater cables for USB3.0 with extra power connection for a walmart power supply might do the trick.
  
 All my audio and video equipment get all their power from one central 20 amp hospital grade isolation transformer. One time I did try the Schiit wyrd but it made things worst in my case and I returned it but it may help others. The crackle sound could be data drops depending what speed your repeater cable is operating at USB 1.1,2.0 or 3.0. If you use the OPPO control pannel with a short buffer size and streaming mode to low Latency you can make it fail with any PC. Generally USB safe and buffer of 2048 samples is a good setting to start with. Also what player software are you using?  I am using jriver and it has several buffer settings within the program that does make a difference especially with DSD files.


----------



## zilch0md

vacheron said:


> [snip]
> 
> My beautiful new cans.


 
  
 You know you are an audiophile when...  
  
 You go to the trouble of obtaining, mounting, and hanging a B&W fine art print of a tonearm and cartridge on your wall. 
  
 There's something wrong with you Vacheron, and I like it!


----------



## sfo1972

zilch0md said:


> You know you are an audiophile when...
> 
> You go to the trouble of obtaining, mounting, and hanging a B&W fine art print of a tonearm and cartridge on your wall.
> 
> There's something wrong with you Vacheron, and I like it!


 

 Hahahaha....I second that.


----------



## Vacheron

zilch0md said:


> You know you are an audiophile when...
> 
> You go to the trouble of obtaining, mounting, and hanging a B&W fine art print of a tonearm and cartridge on your wall.
> 
> There's something wrong with you Vacheron, and I like it!


 
 You think something is wrong with me over the tone arm picture? How about this? lol
  

  
 I posted photos of the new cans in the Mcintosh thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/718996/new-mcintosh-mch1000-headphones/15


----------



## holzohr

About HDMI audio De-embedders, I was using this http://www.aten.com/products/Professional-Audio/Video/Converters/HDMI-Repeater-Plus-Audio-De-embedder~VC880.html for several months.
  
 I placed it between the HDMI Out 2 of an Oppo 103 and my former Lyngdorf TDAI 2200 (that I bought without the ADC module). The Aten VC880 has "rescued" me at that time.


----------



## Hooster

vacheron said:


> You think something is wrong with me over the tone arm picture? How about this? lol


 
  
 Very impressive. I am listening to a B&O amp right now, the same as has been put into boxes by various other manufacturers, for example Jeff Rowland.


----------



## Vacheron

Most people don't know that B&O invented the class D amp, is in many cases lots of people are listening to B&O


----------



## unixdog

I have an HA-1 arriving tomorrow and I noticed that the USB specs are 2.0.  Can I purchase a USB 3.0 cable or does it have to specify 2.0?
 I'm assuming the 3.0 cables would be backwards compatible but I want to make sure.  I was looking for a 3-foot cable and our local Best Buy
 only had the 3-footers in USB 3.0 and the 2.0 cable was 6-foot.  Does it matter?  Thanks.


----------



## goldendarko

3.0 are backwards compatible. Really only has to do with data transfer rates anyway, so it's not like it's a downgrade using 2.0 in terms of sound quality.


----------



## unixdog

goldendarko said:


> 3.0 are backwards compatible. Really only has to do with data transfer rates anyway, so it's not like it's a downgrade using 2.0 in terms of sound quality.


 
 Thanks.  I wasn't sure if using a 3.0 cable would have any detrimental effects on the audio being that the amp is spec'd at 2.0.


----------



## olegausany

Just make sure you connect it to 2.0 port in your computer


----------



## john57

goldendarko said:


> 3.0 are backwards compatible. Really only has to do with data transfer rates anyway, so it's not like it's a downgrade using 2.0 in terms of sound quality.


 
 That is not entirely correct. You can not use USB 3.0 cable with a USB3.0 type B connector on the HA-1 that has a USB 2.0 type B connector on it. It will not fit. The USB 3.0 type B connector has a extra hump on it for extra power connections. You can use USB 2.0 cable on a USB 3.0 port on the computer to the HA-1 without issues in some cases and works fine on my Asus Z97 motherboard.


----------



## BobJS

goldendarko said:


> 3.0 are backwards compatible. Really only has to do with data transfer rates anyway, so it's not like it's a downgrade using 2.0 in terms of sound quality.


 
  
@goldendarko ,
  
 I'm surprised to see you post in this thread.  There's no shame in your changing your mind about your commitment to buy my Oppo HA-1, but you could have had the decency to tell me that instead of going "dark" and ignoring my paypal invoice.......


----------



## goldendarko

Sorry I thought you were selling the black version, not the silver. Thought I sent a response to your invoice though. My apologies if I forgot.


----------



## Vacheron

Perhaps someone form oppo can answer this. Are there any plans to release a new software update for the HA1? I submitted a couple of suggestions i.e. ability to mute analog outputs independently, changing colours of VU meter etc. Is anything on the docket or are we likely not going to see any type of updates.


----------



## Thrang

vacheron said:


> Perhaps someone form oppo can answer this. Are there any plans to release a new software update for the HA1? I submitted a couple of suggestions i.e. ability to mute analog outputs independently, changing colours of VU meter etc. Is anything on the docket or are we likely not going to see any type of updates.




I hope so, especially from a company that is so used to firmware updates. I've asked for EQ, or, if too complex, at least a tilt control. I've also asked that they provide an option to keep the USB port "alive" when powering down or switching inputs. Right now, everytime I do either, Amarra will not reconnect until I walk over to my computer and manually reselect the HA-1. Some simple code to keep that handshake alive would be very positive.


----------



## Vacheron

Yup good one. Something to keep the USB alive would be great. Sometimes it takes a reset of usb connect for me to get it to be found again.


----------



## headfiaddict

Hi everyone,
I have $1000 - $1500 to spend on an amp/dac upgrading from my Fiio E12 and E17/E09K. I think I have it narrowed down to the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost (swap out the stock tubes) or the Oppo HA-1. I like a wide variety of music and love the bass/forward vocals. There are so many posts to swim through so looking for a general consensus.

As a side note I am also in the market for new headphones as well and can't decide on the new Audeze EL-8, Fazored LCD-2, or save up for the LCD-XC's. I almost went with the Fostex TH-900 but sounds like the vocals/mids are recessed.

Thanks!

Tried posting this in beginner forum but very few visits zero responses.


----------



## Canadian411

headfiaddict said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have $1000 - $1500 to spend on an amp/dac upgrading from my Fiio E12 and E17/E09K. I think I have it narrowed down to the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost (swap out the stock tubes) or the Oppo HA-1. I like a wide variety of music and love the bass/forward vocals. There are so many posts to swim through so looking for a general consensus.
> 
> As a side note I am also in the market for new headphones as well and can't decide on the new Audeze EL-8, Fazored LCD-2, or save up for the LCD-XC's. I almost went with the Fostex TH-900 but sounds like the vocals/mids are recessed.
> ...




From my experience, hd800 and he6 really worth what they are asking in the top tier headphone. Some said hd800 doesn't sound good with oppo but I like it so far. TH900 is great on ha1.

Forgt audeze too heavy.


----------



## headfiaddict

canadian411 said:


> From my experience, hd800 and he6 really worth what they are asking in the top tier headphone. Some said hd800 doesn't sound good with oppo but I like it so far. TH900 is great on ha1.
> 
> Forgt audeze too heavy.




Thanks, I was afraid that the HD800 would be too weak on the bass while the TH900 would be too weak on vocals. (I was really close to buying these.)


----------



## Canadian411

headfiaddict said:


> Thanks, I was afraid that the HD800 would be too weak on the bass while the TH900 would be too weak on vocals. (I was really close to buying these.)




Then HE6 is the best sounding headphone  bass and mids are sweet  or maybe HE1000. You can drive he6 from an old cheap amps. 

Before the headphone amps people used speaker amps you know..


----------



## sfo1972

headfiaddict said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have $1000 - $1500 to spend on an amp/dac upgrading from my Fiio E12 and E17/E09K. I think I have it narrowed down to the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost (swap out the stock tubes) or the Oppo HA-1. I like a wide variety of music and love the bass/forward vocals. There are so many posts to swim through so looking for a general consensus.
> 
> As a side note I am also in the market for new headphones as well and can't decide on the new Audeze EL-8, Fazored LCD-2, or save up for the LCD-XC's. I almost went with the Fostex TH-900 but sounds like the vocals/mids are recessed.
> ...







headfiaddict said:


> Thanks, I was afraid that the HD800 would be too weak on the bass while the TH900 would be too weak on vocals. (I was really close to buying these.)




I have some of the components you are thinking of buying already working together: oppo ha-1, lyr2, and the audeze lcd3s. The audezes are heavier HPs when compared with the hd800s but to my ears they sound better. They are also aesthetically pleasing with the wood texture and lamb skin. Is there something specific you are hoping to achieve in your new setup?


----------



## headfiaddict

sfo1972 said:


> I have some of the components you are thinking of buying already working together: oppo ha-1, lyr2, and the audeze lcd3s. The audezes are heavier HPs when compared with the hd800s but to my ears they sound better. They are also aesthetically pleasing with the wood texture and lamb skin. Is there something specific you are hoping to achieve in your new setup?


 


  sfo1972, thoughts on the oppo vs the lyr2? I've heard no so good things about the stock tubes so I would swap those out adding another $100. I want strong bass with forward vocals and black background. Everything review wise has me leaning towards some pre lcd-2's. No funds for the 3's. I want to get the amp/dac situation figured out first. I have an oppo blu-ray player a few years ago and loved it so I am an Oppo fan.


----------



## sfo1972

headfiaddict said:


> sfo1972, thoughts on the oppo vs the lyr2? I've heard no so good things about the stock tubes so I would swap those out adding another $100. I want strong bass with forward vocals and black background. Everything review wise has me leaning towards some pre lcd-2's. No funds for the 3's. I want to get the amp/dac situation figured out first. I have an oppo blu-ray player a few years ago and loved it so I am an Oppo fan.


 

 So there are a couple of things you need to sort out @headfiaddict, first would be which headphones; auditioning equipment is the best advice I got from a good friend of mine who is an audio addict. Whether you are considering the HD800s, LCD2s, AKGs, etc. make an appointment with your local dealer and ask to try the headphones you are considering. If buying used, don't be shy to ask and try before you buy, if you are buying locally vs. mail order.  Once you figure out the headphones that you intend to buy then you can skim head-fi for good pairings from a DAC/AMP perspective.
  
 The second thing you want to sort out is the Oppo-HA1 vs. the Lyr2. Both of these headphone AMPs are absolutely awesome with different utility. The Oppo is an outstanding DAC, Bluetooth streaming machine, Mobile device connector, Aux-in, and other sources for inbound signals and the output can be to head-phones or pre-amp. The big plus with the Oppo is the balanced headphone connector as well as the unbalanced connector, so you have the option to get higher quality signal with balanced headphones (XLR connection).
  
 The Lyr2 is also an amazing headphone amp. Headphone connector is an unbalanced 1/4" TRS. It also has pre-amp output that can be integrated to a downstream AMP when the headphones cable is unplugged. The volume knob on the Lyr2 controls the pre-amp line out level.
  
 The stock tubes that that came with the Lyr2 are the 6zb7 tubes manufactured in Canada in recent years. They are good enough to start up with the Lyr and later get into tube rolling once you figure out what sound signatures you are looking for. There is an excellent thread for tube rolling that has a ton of good advice and information about different tubes and sound signatures. You expectations of about $100 for vintage tubes is about right as the prices range from $20s to $200s based on year, make, and country of manufacture.
  
 Based on what you are trying to accomplish, you can pick the Oppo or the Lyr2.  In my case, I ended up buying the Oppo first with the Audeze LCD3s and enjoyed them immensely.  Tube sound got the best of me and I succumbed to buying a Lyr2 and connected the pre-amp from the Oppo into the Lyr2.  I hook up my LCD3s to the Lyr2 for tube listening and I switch to the Oppo balanced for solid state listening.
  
 One thing to mention is that the Lyr2 is much louder than the Oppo, in a pleasant way. When you flip the high-gain switch on and drive the LCD3s you get much stronger output, deeper bass, pronounced instruments, and liquidity in the music when compared to the Oppo.
  
 Sorry for writing a long reply - let me know if there is something specific you want to know based on the above.


----------



## headfiaddict

The setup you have might be worth skipping the bi frost paying an extra $500 and getting the oppo and the lyr. How does the DAC on the oppo matchup to the upgraded bi frost?


----------



## sfo1972

headfiaddict said:


> The setup you have might be worth skipping the bi frost paying an extra $500 and getting the oppo and the lyr. How does the DAC on the oppo matchup to the upgraded bi frost?




I wouldn't be able to comment on the bi frost with uber vs. the oppo's Dac. Maybe someone on this thread can chime in with their findings.

But the $500 for the oppo is well worth it because it's like a Swiss army knife. The oppo is really extensible, it's much more than a DAC. You can use its many features to extend your setup and add new things such as streaming, extra inputs, and so on.

One suggestion based on your finances would be to start out with oppo and ur existing HPs. Purchase an upgraded HP when possible. Then purchase the Lyr2 after that.


----------



## hikinokie

vacheron said:


> Perhaps someone form oppo can answer this. Are there any plans to release a new software update for the HA1? I submitted a couple of suggestions i.e. ability to mute analog outputs independently, changing colours of VU meter etc. Is anything on the docket or are we likely not going to see any type of updates.


 
 How about the front usb port supporting Android?


----------



## 415906

I called in and asked about the front port. They said is only for apple stuff.


----------



## i019791

headfiaddict said:


> The setup you have might be worth skipping the bi frost paying an extra $500 and getting the oppo and the lyr. How does the DAC on the oppo matchup to the upgraded bi frost?


 
 Getting both the Oppo HA-1 and a tube amp effectively means paying twice for an amp. If you are going to finish with a stand alone amp, buy a stand alone dac also.


----------



## lmf22

Still trying to decide whether to use NORMAL or HIGH gain setting for my LCD-2. I'm not sure I can tell a difference in sound quality (except the volume level and knob position), and I can't match the levels for comparison because I don't have a good sound level meter. 
 The manual says, "The rule of thumb for selecting the proper gain level is to find a comfortable listening volume that utilizes the upper range of the Volume Knob." 
What exactly is the "upper range"? Above 9:00 position on the volume knob? Above 12:00?


----------



## IAMBLEST

lmf22 said:


> Still trying to decide whether to use NORMAL or HIGH gain setting for my LCD-2. I'm not sure I can tell a difference in sound quality (except the volume level and knob position), and I can't match the levels for comparison because I don't have a good sound level meter.
> The manual says, "The rule of thumb for selecting the proper gain level is to find a comfortable listening volume that utilizes the upper range of the Volume Knob."
> What exactly is the "upper range"? Above 9:00 position on the volume knob? Above 12:00?


 

 i run everything in High gain.  My headphones sound way too soft to be run in normal gain. Upper range should be above 12 closer to 3 right?


----------



## 415906

Hello everyone, Does anyone have an idea of the WOW factor in going from a $90 Asus external Dac/amp to the Oppo HA-1, will be pulling trigger monday morning in silver!!!


----------



## abvolt

I think the difference would be huge in favor of the oppo of course, I went from an asus stx card to a wa7d ,Wow is right way better it's not even a comparison..


----------



## sky.xd

sfo1972 said:


> One thing to mention is that the Lyr2 is much louder than the Oppo, in a pleasant way. When you flip the high-gain switch on and drive the LCD3s you get much stronger output, deeper bass, pronounced instruments, and liquidity in the music when compared to the Oppo.


 
  
 Would you say you ever have any issues with turning the Oppo volume knob on max with any headphone you have?
  
 I'm currently in that situation where i have a bifrost/asgard and want to upgrade to the next level. I had a look at the Oppo and its feature list is absolutely amazing value but my only concern was the amp not being powerful enough for end game use.
  
 I listen to headphones quite about louder than the average user so just alittle concerned with the Oppo not having enough juice.


----------



## goldendarko

I've read reviews that said the HA-1 drove even the HE-6 to good levels. Should be plenty of power with most headphones


----------



## Badas

goldendarko said:


> I've read reviews that said the HA-1 drove even the HE-6 to good levels. Should be plenty of power with most headphones




I would imagine that the Oppo would run bloody hot tho. It gets on the hot side on normal headphones. Can get a bit of a worry sometimes.


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> I would imagine that the Oppo would run bloody hot tho. It gets on the hot side on normal headphones. Can get a bit of a worry sometimes.


 
  
 Why? It is a class A amp.


----------



## 415906

Hey abvolt Thanks!!! Now i have an idea why i am spending $1200 bucks. I guess for a NOOB like me it will be awesome for a while. Quick question....if i want to hook up two Cans for me and wifey will it work???? or not enough power??


----------



## x RELIC x

The HA-1 drives my LCD-2 just fine. Using single ended on high gain I run it between 9 and 12 o'clock depending on the dynamic range of the music. Using the single ended output on low gain between 2 and 4 o'clock. Using balanced out with low gain I run it between 11 and 1 o'clock. 3W per channel max @32 Ohm is definately powerful enough. When volume matched they sound pretty much the same (except for the benefits of using balanced out vs single ended). 

I wouldn't worry about the heat. It's a class-A amp that's designed to run hot. Just don't cover the vents and give it some space to dissipate the heat.


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> Hey abvolt Thanks!!! Now i have an idea why i am spending $1200 bucks. I guess for a NOOB like me it will be awesome for a while. Quick question....if i want to hook up two Cans for me and wifey will it work???? or not enough power??




The HA-1 won't ouput from both balanced and single ended outputs at the same time if that's what you mean. You can get an adapter to split the single ended output to two headphones.


----------



## 415906

The splitter is fine but at what cost??? Power, Quality????? Actually i just remembered i can have her listen in on the RS220s some how!!! will try to figure out.


----------



## Hooster

415906 said:


> The splitter is fine but at what cost??? Power, Quality????? Actually i just remembered i can have her listen in on the RS220s some how!!! will try to figure out.


 
  
 Cost = very cheap
  
 Power = enough to make you both deaf
  
 Quality = outstanding
  
 If you both want to listen I suggest using speakers anyway. It is a lot nicer that way.


----------



## x RELIC x

+1 ^ ^


----------



## SpudHarris

goldendarko said:


> I've read reviews that said the HA-1 drove even the HE-6 to good levels. Should be plenty of power with most headphones




I run mine on the HA-1 with no issues. I have a topping speaker amp for the HE-6 also but the HA-1 is my favourite choice, easily...


----------



## 415906

Thanks Hooster!! i am saving up for a set up that will equal the quality of the high end headphones. AWESOME INFO!!!! Thanks Again!!!


----------



## lmf22

x relic x said:


> The HA-1 drives my LCD-2 just fine. Using single ended on high gain I run it between 9 and 12 o'clock depending on the dynamic range of the music. Using the single ended output on low gain between 2 and 4 o'clock. *Using balanced out with low gain I run it between 11 and 1 o'clock.* 3W per channel max @32 Ohm is definately powerful enough. *When volume matched they sound pretty much the same* (except for the benefits of using balanced out vs single ended).
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the heat. It's a class-A amp that's designed to run hot. Just don't cover the vents and give it some space to dissipate the heat.


 
  
 Thanks *x RELIC x*. It's good to know that low and high gain sounds the same when volume matched. I'll stay with low gain for lower noise floor.
  
 With low gain and balanced output, I listen at around 10:00 (-20db) for modern pop/rock/country music, 11:00 (-15db) for older recordings, and 1:00 (-10db) for classical music (and some audiophile recordings) and TV/movies. This is with the internal DAC. With the Bryston BDA-2 going into the RCA input, I need to turn it up a little higher.


----------



## sfo1972

sky.xd said:


> Would you say you ever have any issues with turning the Oppo volume knob on max with any headphone you have?
> 
> I'm currently in that situation where i have a bifrost/asgard and want to upgrade to the next level. I had a look at the Oppo and its feature list is absolutely amazing value but my only concern was the amp not being powerful enough for end game use.
> 
> I listen to headphones quite about louder than the average user so just alittle concerned with the Oppo not having enough juice.


 

 There are absolutely no issues with the Oppo's ability to drive high-end headphones. On my LCD3s I rarely go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob, usually around 10 o'clock position. Turing the volume all the way to max easily shows that the Oppo has enough 'gumpshin' to drive those head-phones. Albeit, uncomfortable listening level with possible hearing loss in the future....lol


----------



## unixdog

sfo1972 said:


> There are absolutely no issues with the Oppo's ability to drive high-end headphones. On my LCD3s I rarely go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob, usually around 10 o'clock position. Turing the volume all the way to max easily shows that the Oppo has enough 'gumpshin' to drive those head-phones. Albeit, uncomfortable listening level with possible hear loss in the future....lol


 
 I couldn't agree more.  I just got my HA-1 *and *LCD3s yesterday and I've been listening at around 10-11 o'clock (high gain / balanced) and my hearing isn't all that great.  The syngergy is absolutely fantastic.  The neutral characteristics of the HA-1 complements the LCD-3 very well IMHO.


----------



## sfo1972

unixdog said:


> I couldn't agree more.  I just got my HA-1 *and *LCD3s yesterday and I've been listening at around 10-11 o'clock (high gain / balanced) and my hearing isn't that all great.  The syngergy is absolutely fantastic.  The neutral characteristics of the HA-1 complements the HA-1 very well IMHO.


 

 Congrats on your new arrival buddy! You will thoroughly enjoy the combo. You will need to burnin the Oppo and headphones for a few hours; I highly recommend using the balanced XLR cable  for the Audezes over the unbalanced ones. Get the latest Daft Punk Random Access Memories album and listen to the 'Contact' track - its something else.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Badas

When I used my Oppo with the LCD3c I rearly went past 11 on the dial as well.

The Oppo has heaps of power in the amp section.


----------



## Vacheron

I get to 2 and if I'm brave 3 when listening to my Mcintosh cans. They are rated at 200.


----------



## IAMBLEST

sfo1972 said:


> There are absolutely no issues with the Oppo's ability to drive high-end headphones. On my LCD3s I rarely go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob, usually around 10 o'clock position. Turing the volume all the way to max easily shows that the Oppo has enough 'gumpshin' to drive those head-phones. Albeit, uncomfortable listening level with possible hearing loss in the future....lol


 
 i usually have my LCD3s in balanced around 1-3 oclock on high gain.
  
 if you hear "crackling/static" in your ear (not the headphones) that means you are listening too loud right?


----------



## x RELIC x

iamblest said:


> i usually have my LCD3s in balanced around 1-3 oclock on high gain.
> 
> if you hear "crackling/static" in your ear (not the headphones) that means you are listening too loud right?




That sounds like it might be a bit loud for your hearing using balanced, which is four times more powerful than single ended. 110 Ohm and 102 db/1mW isn't too hard for the HA-1 to drive at all. The optimal driving power for the LCD-3 is 1-4 W so I don't think the amp is clipping or the headphones are being driven too hard (HA-1 max output in balanced is 3W@32 Ohm).


----------



## IAMBLEST

x relic x said:


> That sounds like it might be a bit loud for your hearing using balanced, which is four times more powerful than single ended. 110 Ohm and 102 db/1mW isn't too hard for the HA-1 to drive at all. The optimal driving power for the LCD-3 is 1-4 W so I don't think the amp is clipping or the headphones are being driven too hard (HA-1 max output in balanced is 3W@32 Ohm).


 

 oh its DEFN my ears, not the amp  - it only happened a couple of times - it felt like water was going in my ears and i could hear it...but yes i think it was my ears, not the amp or the cans.


----------



## x RELIC x

iamblest said:


> oh its DEFN my ears, not the amp  - it only happened a couple of times - it felt like water was going in my ears and i could hear it...but yes i think it was my ears, not the amp or the cans.




:eek: Oh man! :eek:

Take care of your ears!


----------



## shultzee

iamblest said:


> i usually have my LCD3s in balanced around 1-3 oclock on high gain.
> 
> if you hear "crackling/static" in your ear (not the headphones) that means you are listening too loud right?


 

 Your not long for this hifi world if you keep listening at those levels.  Good luck.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Yeah ill wind it down a bit. Doesn't happen with speakers, only with headphones so I'll just ease it up with them.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> I get to 2 and if I'm brave 3 when listening to my Mcintosh cans. They are rated at 200.




You are in a different league buddy


----------



## sfo1972

iamblest said:


> Yeah ill wind it down a bit. Doesn't happen with speakers, only with headphones so I'll just ease it up with them.




Hope you found the right groove with the rig buddy. Be careful and enjoy the ride!

Cheers


----------



## 415906

Hello, Everyone The loudness problem is alarming!! Does anyone if i can use the decibel meter from radioshack and put it in between my cans to measure the real volume???? Also what decibel level is safe for long hours of listening. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## lmf22

415906 said:


> Hello, Everyone The loudness problem is alarming!! Does anyone if i can use the decibel meter from radioshack and put it in between my cans to measure the real volume???? Also what decibel level is safe for long hours of listening. Thank you all in advance.


 
 Here's a useful chart. http://www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness.html
 Take a look at the OSHA and NIOSH Daily Permissible Noise Level Exposure. Generally, for long listening sessions, it's safer to be below 85db.


----------



## shultzee

There are some sound meter apps for android and probably also apple.  I have one for my android phone that I use to tweak my home theater set up.


----------



## Vacheron

sfo1972 said:


> You are in a different league buddy




What do you mean?


----------



## 415906

Thank you so much for the illuminating chart LMF22!!! I just popped in the battery in the Decibel meter and at volume 50 on the asus xonar u7 with the hd700s i measured about 70 decibels!!! I placed the mic inside the ear cup because thats where my eardrums would be located. I have to be very careful with rock and roll. Classical is a little safer. I think the reason people destroy their eardrums is because they trust the volume level on their devices. I guess hearing loss would be to put it in a poetic fashion "like a slow closing door that can never be opened again" and the only way you know is that you need to keep raising volume to enjoy. We will see when we all hit 100 years old on this site, what new ear drums we can purchase!!! lol


----------



## x RELIC x

It would be good if every audio component maker that produces equipment with a volume control provided a hearing chart at least. An app or included db meter in the box (they aren't that expensive) would be icing on the cake. That way they can have the retired wealthy still appreciate their gear and spend more money.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> What do you mean?


 

 Lol...referring to those awesome Macs that you have. I assume its difficult to resist cranking up the volume to 3 o'clock


----------



## Vacheron

sfo1972 said:


> Lol...referring to those awesome Macs that you have. I assume its difficult to resist cranking up the volume to 3 o'clock


 
 I have been cranking them.
  
 On the topic of how laud we listen im curious to know how laud you would have to drive headphones before you would do damage to the phones. Is it possible to damage headphones at listening levels we would actually listen to, or would they be so laud at that point you couldnt stand to listen? Would any of the high quality headphones be damages if the Oppo was at 100% power output, or could they likey handle that?


----------



## x RELIC x

vacheron said:


> I have been cranking them.
> 
> On the topic of how laud we listen im curious to know how laud you would have to drive headphones before you would do damage to the phones. Is it possible to damage headphones at listening levels we would actually listen to, or would they be so laud at that point you couldnt stand to listen? Would any of the high quality headphones be damages if the Oppo was at 100% power output, or could they likey handle that?




Typically our ears would give out long before the headphone would. Beleive me, if the volume is left at too high a volume and you turn on the music those headphones end up being thrown accross the room before you know it. And it hurts. 

For less efficient planar magnetic headphones, like the Audeze LCD-3 for example, the Oppo would not be able to destroy them. The HA-1 has a max power rating (3W) just under the specified optimal max range (1-4W) for the headphone. The absolute max power the LCD-3 can handle is 15W for 200ms. That would blow your ears off. 

I remember reading an LCD-2 review at 6moons and they left the Schiit Lyr (original) at max volume (6W power) to the LCD-2 for a period of time only to realize the mistake when they heard it from the other room. A quick check of the headphones and they ended up being ok. 

As for more efficient headphones from Audeze they list the same optimal power range of 1-4W so I imagine there is a good amount of tolerance built in to the line. I'm not too familiar with other planar magnetic headphones but I imagine they'd be similar. 

Dynamic headphones may be a different story given the nature of the driver design which I could see being damaged by using full power for any length of time. Then again I haven't experimented with destroying headphones so I'd like to know the threshold as well.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> I have been cranking them.
> 
> On the topic of how laud we listen im curious to know how laud you would have to drive headphones before you would do damage to the phones. Is it possible to damage headphones at listening levels we would actually listen to, or would they be so laud at that point you couldnt stand to listen? Would any of the high quality headphones be damages if the Oppo was at 100% power output, or could they likey handle that?


 

 Well buddy - I can say that in an attempt to see how loud the Oppo goes, I had it at 100% power with the LCD3s - it was hard to believe that there was no distortion, crackly, or problems with the headphones. I just knew it was not something that I wanted to sustain for longer than the 5-10 seconds experiment.
  
 While not a scientific test by any stretch, but the LCD3s were driven fine at full Oppo power for that short test. The scary part, someone could actually attempt to listen at that volume for a while because the music is clear and crisp without distortion. Not advisable - I think 2 to 3 o'clock should be the highest you should ever go to and not for extended listening times either.
  
 The chart posted by @lmf22 is really good actually - post 2364: http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/2355#post_11212921


----------



## john57

I have heard  Sony MDR7520 which is banned from parts of Europe  for not meeting safety standards because of high SPL levels that the headphone can generate. Some of Beyerdynamic headphones have versions with built in limiters.


----------



## IAMBLEST

sfo1972 said:


> Well buddy - I can say that in an attempt to see how loud the Oppo goes, I had it at 100% power with the LCD3s - it was hard to believe that there was no distortion, crackly, or problems with the headphones. I just knew it was not something that I wanted to sustain for longer than the 5-10 seconds experiment.
> 
> While not a scientific test by any stretch, but the LCD3s were driven fine at full Oppo power for that short test. The scary part, someone could actually attempt to listen at that volume for a while because the music is clear and crisp without distortion. Not advisable - *I think 2 to 3 o'clock should be the highest you should ever go to and not for extended listening times either.*
> 
> The chart posted by @lmf22 is really good actually - post 2364: http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/2355#post_11212921


 
 i agree with the bolded.  Most i ever go to is 3 oclock.  Now i've dialed it back a bit.


----------



## youngarthur

iamblest said:


> i agree with the bolded.  Most i ever go to is 3 oclock.  Now i've dialed it back a bit.


 

 I have listened with earphones,since i was 12 years old. I am 75 this year,and have found that i have better hearing in my left ear,not so good in my right. I do wonder if this is due to  "Earphoneitis", or just old age creeping up on me?. This does mean of course that for me, there is no such thing as a sharp/shrill, or overpowering treble!.


----------



## naimless

Sorry to go off the currant subject but I'm thinking about selling my HA-1 (black) if anyone in the UK is interested. Please pm me.I would consider shipping to Europe but I think it would be expensive.
Thanks.


----------



## Maxx134

i019791 said:


> Getting both the Oppo HA-1 and a tube amp effectively means paying twice for an amp. If you are going to finish with a stand alone amp, buy a stand alone dac also.



Actually I partially disagree because what you are truly and essentially getting with the oppo is a $1k dac with a $1k amp..
Two for price of one with an impressive pre-amp with sweet display to boot.

To get this type quality level dac *edit*:
Think Matrix X,
Or an arguably similar level...

As for amp, name a fully balanced amp of this caliber at this price, there may be a very few but not have preamp stage and dac to boot.

As for tubes, you will get what few SS amp can match, 
That being micro level plankton information which gives the 3d soundstaging perspective that Is diminished in lesser SS...

With good SS amp you're getting the flipside of this, 
your getting clarity and detailing etching without the uber soundstaging of best tube gear. 
.

So I say its good to have both but (only) the best tube gear will always beat the best SS(solid state)..

A curious aspect I have noticed of this oppo was for it to have unusually good soundstage for being a SS..
That is not usual for a SS and I suggest everyone to test their equipment using only hearing aspect of perceiving how their equipment does soundstage.
You may realize you have been dupe with S/N ratios for too long and not noticed your soundstage is missing(!) In other gear..



sfo1972 said:


> There are absolutely no issues with the Oppo's ability to drive high-end headphones. On my LCD3s I rarely go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob, usually around 10 o'clock position. Turing the volume all the way to max easily shows that the Oppo has enough 'gumpshin' to drive those head-phones. Albeit, uncomfortable listening level with possible hearing loss in the future....lol



With the HE6 you need oppo headphone gain set at high and you wilk achieve sweet spot of loudness/dynamics at 2/3 setting but even at this level you will essentially have a sweet sounding HE6 and only missing out on its ultimate dynamic potential which only realized with a top speaker amp. 
Nevertheless, using HE6 with oppo was a sweet satisfying experience.


One more thing to point out is that in the DIY forums elswhere it was pointed out that replacing oppo caps with higher capacitance yielded higher performance. 
So there is potential for oppo to refine if they ever do come out with another model.
As is, this model can't be beat at its current price level.


----------



## Maxx134

On next oppo update I don't see why I can't have the song/track and sampling info displayed on the android remote app..


----------



## Vacheron

maxx134 said:


> On next oppo update I don't see why I can't have the song/track and sampling info displayed on the android remote app..


 
 sampling and bit rate info on the app is something I officially sent as a request to them. In all honesty you should send them an email rather then post here. The more requests the get the more likely it is we will see an update.


----------



## sfo1972

maxx134 said:


> Actually I disagree because what you are truly and essentially getting with the oppo is a $1k dac with a $1k amp..
> Two for price of one with an impressive pre-amp with sweet display to boot.
> 
> To get this type quality level dac wich actually not same sound, but same level,
> ...




Great insights into the soundstage and 3d capabilities of the oppo. My biggest realization after buying the oppo is versatility. It's not only a dac, it's not only a head phone amp, but also a media control center for your system. Based on whether or not you like the options is a different story. But I appreciate the versatility of the oppo because I can connect just about anything to it.

For example, I ended up looking at Tidal, the music service, when someone asked if it will work through the use port at cd quality/hi-res. I quickly came to the realization that you can actually Bluetooth yoir music in cd quality straight to the oppo from your phone. It was simple, straight forwards, no fuss about the setup. So in a couple of minutes I was on my couch browsing Tidal on my iPad, piping music to the oppo that is feeding my downstream system out to speakers.

With thoughts about adding a turntable I am now thinking of the aux input into the oppo as well. In essence with the remote control app I can roam around my room, select sources between dac, streaming, or turntable and the oppo acts as a media center.

I think the oppo is going to save me cash by not needing to invest in separate components that do what it can do all in one.


----------



## 415906

Hello, Naimless, May i ask you what you dont like about it?? I was going to purchase it here in the states.


----------



## Vacheron

sfo1972 said:


> Great insights into the soundstage and 3d capabilities of the oppo. My biggest realization after buying the oppo is versatility. It's not only a dac, it's not only a head phone amp, but also a media control center for your system. Based on whether or not you like the options is a different story. But I appreciate the versatility of the oppo because I can connect just about anything to it.
> 
> For example, I ended up looking at Tidal, the music service, when someone asked if it will work through the use port at cd quality/hi-res. I quickly came to the realization that you can actually Bluetooth yoir music in cd quality straight to the oppo from your phone. It was simple, straight forwards, no fuss about the setup. So in a couple of minutes I was on my couch browsing Tidal on my iPad, piping music to the oppo that is feeding my downstream system out to speakers.
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed, it became a lot more then just a headhphone amp for me to.
  
 Regarding you streaming bluetooth from your iphone. I was under the impression mac products transmit all audio at 16/48 via blue tooth or is that just to airplay products? Are you seeing 16/44.1 on oppo display from tidal?


----------



## mithrandir38

sfo1972 said:


> Great insights into the soundstage and 3d capabilities of the oppo. My biggest realization after buying the oppo is versatility. It's not only a dac, it's not only a head phone amp, but also a media control center for your system. Based on whether or not you like the options is a different story. But I appreciate the versatility of the oppo because I can connect just about anything to it.
> 
> For example, I ended up looking at Tidal, the music service, when someone asked if it will work through the use port at cd quality/hi-res. I quickly came to the realization that you can actually Bluetooth yoir music in cd quality straight to the oppo from your phone. It was simple, straight forwards, no fuss about the setup. So in a couple of minutes I was on my couch browsing Tidal on my iPad, piping music to the oppo that is feeding my downstream system out to speakers.
> 
> ...


 Do it! It is a FANTASTIC preamp for turntables, or any other outboard gear. The best value in audiophilia right now, says I.


----------



## Vacheron

mithrandir38 said:


> Do it! It is a FANTASTIC preamp for turntables, or any other outboard gear. *The best value in audiophilia* right now, says I.


 
 Agreed. Its been a long time since I felt that way in this hobby. Its a home run product IMO.


----------



## Stillhart

Can anyone in here speak to how the DAC in the HA-1 compares to the Chord Hugo?  I heard the Hugo at CES and the performance was eye-opening.  I'm looking at options for desktop amps that perform near its level but at "normal" pricing.  Things like the X-Sabre and Gungnir and the HA-1 are all on my radar.


----------



## x RELIC x

stillhart said:


> Can anyone in here speak to how the DAC in the HA-1 compares to the Chord Hugo?  I heard the Hugo at CES and the performance was eye-opening.  I'm looking at options for desktop amps that perform near its level but at "normal" pricing.  Things like the X-Sabre and Gungnir and the HA-1 are all on my radar.




That's a very good question. I beleive I've read that the Hugo is better than the HA-1 in the DAC arena, but I haven't heard the Hugo myself. Chord's DACs are something of a legend. With that said I have no complaints with the HA-1 as it really is the best bang for buck quality piece out there nowadays, and that's not saying it has a cheap sound either.


----------



## olegausany

Used to own X-Sabre and after comparing to HA-1 heard no difference whatsoever so I sold X-Sabre since it takes extra space ,much more than HA-1 plus doesn't support native DSD


----------



## 415906

I have been kicking the can around on this one. My Hd700s sound awesome on the asus xonar u7 and i just tried one of my onkyo amps last night and was blown away with the burr brown dac. So i am salivating how the ess sabre 32 HA-1 will sound. It truly is a logical choice. i do have an ipod collecting dust that i would use with it. YUM YUM in silver. Black will match everything i have but silver will match the silver on the HD700s. I guess i will sleeeeeep on it. You fellows have great information. Thanks.


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> I have been kicking the can around on this one. My Hd700s sound awesome on the asus xonar u7 and i just tried one of my onkyo amps last night and was blown away with the burr brown dac. So i am salivating how the ess sabre 32 HA-1 will sound. It truly is a logical choice. i do have an ipod collecting dust that i would use with it. YUM YUM in silver. Black will match everything i have but silver will match the silver on the HD700s. I guess i will sleeeeeep on it. You fellows have great information. Thanks.




That was my first headphone combo. HD700 with the HA-1. I didn't like it. Sorry. Some music was flat out unlistenable. You have a bright headphone like the HD700 and adding it to a bright DAC HA-1. The combo is brightness overkill.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> Agreed, it became a lot more then just a headhphone amp for me to.
> 
> Regarding you streaming bluetooth from your iphone. I was under the impression mac products transmit all audio at 16/48 via blue tooth or is that just to airplay products? Are you seeing 16/44.1 on oppo display from tidal?


 

 Yup - I just took a picture of the panel with Tidal streaming through bluetooth, here ya go:


----------



## goldendarko

Cool. Have you had a chance to compare Bluetooth streaming vs. the usb input from the Apple


----------



## IAMBLEST

sfo1972 said:


> Yup - I just took a picture of the panel with Tidal streaming through bluetooth, here ya go:


 

 why do you have the home theatre bypass on? ive never switched it on - what does it do in your case?


----------



## sfo1972

iamblest said:


> why do you have the home theatre bypass on? ive never switched it on - what does it do in your case?


 

 I am using the pre-amp section of the Oppo to feed my Lyr2 tube amp. The bypass sends full signal level to the pre-amp RCA output line bypassing the volume control knob.


----------



## IAMBLEST

sfo1972 said:


> I am using the pre-amp section of the Oppo to feed my Lyr2 tube amp. The bypass sends full signal level to the pre-amp RCA output line bypassing the volume control knob.


 

 oh so basically you are using the DAC of the OPPO only? Ive never really understood how that worked.


----------



## Vacheron

sfo1972 said:


> Yup - I just took a picture of the panel with Tidal streaming through bluetooth, here ya go:


 
 thanks for posting. Very cool.


----------



## sfo1972

iamblest said:


> oh so basically you are using the DAC of the OPPO only? Ive never really understood how that worked.


 

 Well in the case of Tidal streaming, I am using the bluetooth capability of the Oppo and the pre-amp section out to my tube amp. When I am using the computer for playback I switch to the Oppo's DAC setting. Check this post, written a few pages back, about all the different options of the Oppo:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/2325#post_11206063
  
 Think of the Oppo as a switch with multiple inbound signals that you can select from. It can be the DAC, the Bluetooth antenna, the USB for mobile, or Auxiliary in. The output of the Oppo can be the Headphone jacks (balanced or unbalanced) or the pre-amp section in bypass mode. So basically you can pick and choose which inbound signal you want the Oppo to process and it will do its analog conversion and send it to your desired output channel: headphones or pre-amp.
  
 The reason for the bypass setting is to eliminate the volume knob from the equation and passing the signal in full strength to the downstream system.


----------



## Vacheron

So how is tidal? Worth it?
  
 Im thinking of signing up.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> thanks for posting. Very cool.


 

 No problem buddy. I just got billed by Tidal for my first month at $20 since my trial period is over. I am actually gonna go for it and try it out for a month. The service is great and the music selection is quite massive. But I am struggling with the price tag, it seems a bit steep for a streaming service. What do you think?


----------



## Stillhart

vacheron said:


> So how is tidal? Worth it?
> 
> Im thinking of signing up.


 
  
 Funny you ask.  I just (like just tonight) decided after doing two separate one-week trials that it's not worth it.  The music selection has some really massive gaps compared to something like Spotify.  And the CD quality vs 320kbps isn't THAT much better.  For half the price, Spotify has nearly the same perceptible quality and a much much larger music selection.


----------



## goldendarko

stillhart said:


> Funny you ask.  I just (like just tonight) decided after doing two separate one-week trials that it's not worth it.  The music selection has some really massive gaps compared to something like Spotify.  And the CD quality vs 320kbps isn't THAT much better.  For half the price, Spotify has nearly the same perceptible quality and a much much larger music selection.


 
 Gotta disagree with this a bit. For one, TIDAL's library size is actually 25 million songs, compared with Spotify's 20 million, so they actually have quite a bit more music. More so, anyone with a serious hi-fi setup would do well to consider TIDAL because it does sound simply so much better than Spotify. I had Spotify for the past 2 years or so but never enjoyed it much for my hi-fi setup because my setup revealed the poor sound quality of low bit rate music. I did use it a lot though for casual listening in my living room and at the gym, but now TIDAL has taken it's place because of the larger selection and much better sound quality. Just my 2 cents, I respect that people would prefer Spotify too as I found it to be an excellent streaming service as well, and quite more user friendly than TIDAL is so far.


----------



## Stillhart

goldendarko said:


> Gotta disagree with this a bit. For one, TIDAL's library size is actually 25 million songs, compared with Spotify's 20 million, so they actually have quite a bit more music. More so, anyone with a serious hi-fi setup would do well to consider TIDAL because it does sound simply so much better than Spotify. I had Spotify for the past 2 years or so but never enjoyed it much for my hi-fi setup because my setup revealed the poor sound quality of low bit rate music. I did use it a lot though for casual listening in my living room and at the gym, but now TIDAL has taken it's place because of the larger selection and much better sound quality. Just my 2 cents, I respect that people would prefer Spotify too as I found it to be an excellent streaming service as well, and quite more user friendly than TIDAL is so far.


 
  
 Good point!  I think, absolute numbers aside, it really matters if they have the tracks you're looking for.  Tidal was constantly disappointing me, but my little time with Spotify has failed to identify a missing track yet.  I think it's definitely worth doing the trials for the different services simply to see if they have YOUR music.
  
 That aside, I'm not going to get into the 320k vs lossless argument.  Everyone has their own opinion on it already and nobody is going to be swayed by rehashing it yet again.  Cheers!


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> That was my first headphone combo. HD700 with the HA-1. I didn't like it. Sorry. Some music was flat out unlistenable. You have a bright headphone like the HD700 and adding it to a bright DAC HA-1. The combo is brightness overkill.


 
 What would you suggest for the HD700s not selling them i like the sound. I know the woo audio wa7 tube type right? I think i understand what you mean by bright and how it can sound bright to your ears. To me so far the sound is resolute. its sounds great with the cirrus DAC and even better with the Burr Brown DAC. When i listen to quiet tracks i can hear things i never heard before. Like the hammers hitting the piano strings. even before the hit. if that is bright i will enjoy this hobby for a long long time. I even play metallica on these headphone and i enjoy it very much. Unless i see something else with better features and bang for buck i am going for oppo HA-1. I read the whole white paper on the ess sabre Dac 32 and i find it amazing. This is a hobby where you have to collect alot of headphones and dacs and speakers and amps. its fun. its the start for me. And there is always equalization if i dont like a sound, i can erase it from reality. lol


----------



## goldendarko

stillhart said:


> Good point!  I think, absolute numbers aside, it really matters if they have the tracks you're looking for.  Tidal was constantly disappointing me, but my little time with Spotify has failed to identify a missing track yet.  I think it's definitely worth doing the trials for the different services simply to see if they have YOUR music.
> 
> That aside, I'm not going to get into the 320k vs lossless argument.  Everyone has their own opinion on it already and nobody is going to be swayed by rehashing it yet again.  Cheers!


 

 Agreed, I think that's the most important thing. For example, neither Spotify or TIDAL have the Beatles, AC/DC or Black Keys catalogs which are all big misses for me as they are bands I really enjoy. I also think Spotify did sound quite good except through my Hi-Fi setup but my gear is pretty revealing (Auralic VEGA, Schiit Ragnarok & LCD-3F) so I just didn't think it was quite good enough for close listening, but TIDAL is good enough to make me rethink all of the purchases I've made at HDTracks!
  
 Also, as to whether TIDAL or Spotify is worth the $10 or $20 a month, I would say absolutely YES!!! The amount of music I would have never even tried prior to streaming services astounds me, and I would have missed out on a lot of great music over the past 2 years or so. I think of bands like The War on Drugs that I am listening to right now, that I would never have found out about before when I used to only buy music by bands I knew. That is the reveal value of all these streaming services IMO, it is a great way to discover music, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## sfo1972

stillhart said:


> Funny you ask.  I just (like just tonight) decided after doing two separate one-week trials that it's not worth it.  The music selection has some really massive gaps compared to something like Spotify.  And the CD quality vs 320kbps isn't THAT much better.  For half the price, Spotify has nearly the same perceptible quality and a much much larger music selection.


 

 How is their iOS app? Is it as rich in features as Tidal's? My worry, see my post to @Vacheron, earlier is the cost. I feel Tidal is priced too high.


----------



## sfo1972

goldendarko said:


> Gotta disagree with this a bit. For one, TIDAL's library size is actually 25 million songs, compared with Spotify's 20 million, so they actually have quite a bit more music. More so, anyone with a serious hi-fi setup would do well to consider TIDAL because it does sound simply so much better than Spotify. I had Spotify for the past 2 years or so but never enjoyed it much for my hi-fi setup because my setup revealed the poor sound quality of low bit rate music. I did use it a lot though for casual listening in my living room and at the gym, but now TIDAL has taken it's place because of the larger selection and much better sound quality. Just my 2 cents, I respect that people would prefer Spotify too as I found it to be an excellent streaming service as well, and quite more user friendly than TIDAL is so far.


 

 Thanks for sharing your thoughts. What do you think about the price though? Is it worth the $20/month? That's $240/year


----------



## Vacheron

I wouldnt use Spotify it was was free. Not spending loads on a high end system to listen just how bad compressed music sounds. I guess ill give Tidal a try, but if the selection doesnt live up to it ill dump it and just go back to buy CDs and ripping them. I already have a massive collection. I would much rather have something that is like itunes but lossless. By songs I want when i want.


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> What would you suggest for the HD700s not selling them i like the sound. I know the woo audio wa7 tube type right? I think i understand what you mean by bright and how it can sound bright to your ears. To me so far the sound is resolute. its sounds great with the cirrus DAC and even better with the Burr Brown DAC. When i listen to quiet tracks i can hear things i never heard before. Like the hammers hitting the piano strings. even before the hit. if that is bright i will enjoy this hobby for a long long time. I even play metallica on these headphone and i enjoy it very much. Unless i see something else with better features and bang for buck i am going for oppo HA-1. I read the whole white paper on the ess sabre Dac 32 and i find it amazing. This is a hobby where you have to collect alot of headphones and dacs and speakers and amps. its fun. its the start for me. And there is always equalization if i dont like a sound, i can erase it from reality. lol




I think you'll like the HA-1 for the detail. I was listening to an acoustical guitar track and I heard the artist adjusting in his chair! Never, ever heard that in the track before. I'm not saying the HA-1 is miraculous but I've heard it hundreds of times and actually thought the wife was moving in her seat accross the room! Had to take the headphones off and then replay the section just to be sure. Lol! This was using balanced output to the LCD-XC.


----------



## goldendarko

sfo1972 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. What do you think about the price though? Is it worth the $20/month? That's $240/year



 


Yeah, I certainly wouldn't mind if it was cheaper, but honestly I was spending probably about $500 a year on music anyway when I was buying CD's, so this is still cheaper for me and has opened me up to a world of great (and some bad) music that I would never have given a chance otherwise.


----------



## shultzee

415906 said:


> What would you suggest for the HD700s not selling them i like the sound. I know the woo audio wa7 tube type right? I think i understand what you mean by bright and how it can sound bright to your ears. To me so far the sound is resolute. its sounds great with the cirrus DAC and even better with the Burr Brown DAC. When i listen to quiet tracks i can hear things i never heard before. Like the hammers hitting the piano strings. even before the hit. if that is bright i will enjoy this hobby for a long long time. I even play metallica on these headphone and i enjoy it very much. Unless i see something else with better features and bang for buck i am going for oppo HA-1. I read the whole white paper on the ess sabre Dac 32 and i find it amazing. This is a hobby where you have to collect alot of headphones and dacs and speakers and amps. its fun. its the start for me. And there is always equalization if i dont like a sound, i can erase it from reality. lol


 

 You need to try it out and make your own judgement.  Some people will call something bright and others find it not bright at all. I don't even know exactly what bright means lol.  I have had a number of tube amps and like the sound but since moving to ss its more my cup of tea.  If you purchase the Ha-1 from a dealer like audio advisor you can try it out and return it if its not your cup of tea.


----------



## olegausany

If you buy it directly from Oppo website you can do it as well


----------



## Vacheron

I don't find the oppo "bright" at all. Not even sure what that means. I find it transparent with nothing added to what the source intends. That's what I'm always after with all components in my system. I've heard many DACs with the same quality. Among the top they are hard to tell apart, which I. My opinion means the good ones achieved the same result: transparency.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

vacheron said:


> Perhaps someone form oppo can answer this. Are there any plans to release a new software update for the HA1? I submitted a couple of suggestions i.e. ability to mute analog outputs independently, changing colours of VU meter etc. Is anything on the docket or are we likely not going to see any type of updates.


 
  
 There are some feature requests that customers have made and the HA-1 can take software upgrades, but the design of the HA-1 is very limited. We have a very low hardware profile for the processing in the HA-1, so some of the requests just will not be possible due to inherent limitations of the internal components. At this time there is nothing to announce specifically about firmware development for the HA-1 other than that we are looking into all suggestions and will take them into consideration.


----------



## olegausany

hasturtheyellow said:


> vacheron said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps someone form oppo can answer this. Are there any plans to release a new software update for the HA1? I submitted a couple of suggestions i.e. ability to mute analog outputs independently, changing colours of VU meter etc. Is anything on the docket or are we likely not going to see any type of updates.
> ...



Any information what was changed in version 1.32 of firmware and why the latest version 1.33 is available just to the factory and changes are there and when it will be available to us to upgrade?


----------



## Hooster

mithrandir38 said:


> Do it! It is a FANTASTIC preamp for turntables, or any other outboard gear. The best value in audiophilia right now, says I.


 
  
 The Oppo has no input for phono cartridges and is therefore not a preamp for turntables.


----------



## mithrandir38

hooster said:


> The Oppo has no input for phono cartridges and is therefore not a preamp for turntables.


 never said it was a phono preamp, just that my phono pre sounds great coming out of it. It is a great hub for lots of gear.


----------



## 415906

I can always get into tubes later. i like DAC sound alot i am hooked!!!! thanks for info everyone!!!!!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

olegausany said:


> Any information what was changed in version 1.32 of firmware and why the latest version 1.33 is available just to the factory and changes are there and when it will be available to us to upgrade?


 
  
 There was a minor change to the size of the VU meter and text. Nothing substantial, which is why we are not making the 1.33 available as a download.


----------



## olegausany

hasturtheyellow said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Any information what was changed in version 1.32 of firmware and why the latest version 1.33 is available just to the factory and changes are there and when it will be available to us to upgrade?
> ...



Thanks for information that is nothing to worry about


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> What would you suggest for the HD700s not selling them i like the sound. I know the woo audio wa7 tube type right? I think i understand what you mean by bright and how it can sound bright to your ears. To me so far the sound is resolute. its sounds great with the cirrus DAC and even better with the Burr Brown DAC. When i listen to quiet tracks i can hear things i never heard before. Like the hammers hitting the piano strings. even before the hit. if that is bright i will enjoy this hobby for a long long time. I even play metallica on these headphone and i enjoy it very much. Unless i see something else with better features and bang for buck i am going for oppo HA-1. I read the whole white paper on the ess sabre Dac 32 and i find it amazing. This is a hobby where you have to collect alot of headphones and dacs and speakers and amps. its fun. its the start for me. And there is always equalization if i dont like a sound, i can erase it from reality. lol


 
  
 You may be fine with the HA-1 then.
  
 I just found that the combo was way too bright (treble so high it distorts or gives you a headache). Some high treble music would distort.
  
 My taste is at the other end. Deep bass, inflated mid-range with treble detail just creeping in.


----------



## 415906

OPPO SILVER will be here thursday!!! Thank You Everyone for all your most excellent advice, input and opinions!!!! Now off to IKEA for a stand just for the OPPO!!! Still have to get a stand for HD700s more research!!! lol


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> OPPO SILVER will be here thursday!!! Thank You Everyone for all your most excellent advice, input and opinions!!!! Now off to IKEA for a stand just for the OPPO!!! Still have to get a stand for HD700s more research!!! lol


 
  
 Congrats. It looks fantastic in silver. No denying the Oppo is one hell of a looker.


----------



## Vacheron

Go here for a stand. You can get one that will fit perfect fit. Carbon fiber if you want 

www.bassocontinuo.biz


----------



## 415906

vacheron said:


> Go here for a stand. You can get one that will fit perfect fit. Carbon fiber if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 SICK!!!!! Awesome Stuff at this site!!!!! Thanks!!! I am looking for that curved wood thing! lol


----------



## Badas

vacheron said:


> Go here for a stand. You can get one that will fit perfect fit. Carbon fiber if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


415906 said:


> SICK!!!!! Awesome Stuff at this site!!!!! Thanks!!! I am looking for that curved wood thing! lol


 
  
 Yeah. Nice stuff. Thanks for posting. I eventually want to add a Turn Table to my rack however as you can see below there is no space. These guys might have something.


----------



## Vacheron

I just put an order in for a two shelf version in Carbon fiber.

From the Refernce line. Ive been dealer direct because there is no dealer in my area, and they have been great. Hand Made in Italy


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> Yeah. Nice stuff. Thanks for posting. I eventually want to add a Turn Table to my rack however as you can see below there is no space. These guys might have something.


 
 I see the BLACK very nice selection of equipment. You do have room for turntable but you would have to make it a floating turntable. Custom Job. you would need to mount it over equipment and headphones with exotic dampeners and shock absorbers. it can be done. Enjoy!! Dont forget the LED lights for extra universe traveler look!


----------



## x RELIC x

vacheron said:


> Go here for a stand. You can get one that will fit perfect fit. Carbon fiber if you want
> 
> www.bassocontinuo.biz




LOVE the 'We will RACK You' slogan!


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> I see the BLACK very nice selection of equipment. You do have room for turntable but you would have to make it a floating turntable. Custom Job. you would need to mount it over equipment and headphones with exotic dampeners and shock absorbers. it can be done. Enjoy!! Dont forget the LED lights for extra universe traveler look!


 
  
 Exactly what I was thinking. A shelf that floats over the headgear.
  
 My project later in the year.


----------



## Vacheron

x relic x said:


> LOVE the 'We will RACK You' slogan!




Yup, I'm expecting delivery by end of the month and have high hopes. They make some killer looking stuff. One of their series in the reference line looks like it could be spec'd out to fit the Oppo perfect.


----------



## Mojo777

goldendarko said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your thoughts. What do you think about the price though? Is it worth the $20/month? That's $240/year
> ...




This! But add another $500 on top of that on vinyl. My core favorites are already ripped and now I get to explore new music


----------



## Vacheron

mojo777 said:


> This! But add another $500 on top of that on vinyl. My core favorites are already ripped and now I get to explore new music




Getting to explore new music in high quality would be the realy value to me. Finding good new content is always a challenge.


----------



## IAMBLEST

vacheron said:


> Getting to explore new music in high quality would be the realy value to me. Finding good new content is always a challenge.


 
 for my Bday my uncle gave me a collection of music he purchased from hidef tracks. It is 2TB of the most amazing hi def music recordings ive ever experienced - from fleetwood mac to michael jackson, norah jones etc - all the regular audiophile recordings.  These are usually 24/96 or 24/192 etc
  
 It was one of the best gifts ive ever received as i have not experienced a lot of music in this quality before.  i cant go back to much of the FLAC stuff i have after receiving this and it really is great to audition your system.


----------



## zilch0md

^  Wow!  He's really going to miss that collection - that was nice of him!
  
 Happy Birthday!


----------



## IAMBLEST

zilch0md said:


> ^  Wow!  He's really going to miss that collection - that was nice of him!
> 
> Happy Birthday!




He's keeping all his vinyl. I'm sure he will be fine!


----------



## 415906

Does anyone know if the Sennheiser balanced cables work with the Oppo HA-1 ???? saw prices dropping on it


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> Does anyone know if the Sennheiser balanced cables work with the Oppo HA-1 ???? saw prices dropping on it




No reason to not work. As long as they are terminated 4 pin XLR. 
I have used the balanced connection from the Audeze headphone to the HA-1. Way better result. A lot more power.


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> No reason to not work. As long as they are terminated 4 pin XLR.
> I have used the balanced connection from the Audeze headphone to the HA-1. Way better result. A lot more power.


 
 Thanks just ordered direct from sennheiser for $175.00 brandnew in box!!!


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> Thanks just ordered direct from sennheiser for $175.00 brandnew in box!!!


 

 Good score.


----------



## AudioMan2013

I have ordered a HA-1 and plan to use it with my LCD-2 and HD650s.  I also have on order a JVC SZ2000 (I wanted a bass monster) which are 16ohms but will benefit from an amp.  Oppo recommends 32-600ohm headphone impedance.  Would it be safe for the HA-1 to drive 16ohm cans?  I know amps can have trouble with low impedance speakers as they draw too much current causing the amp to overheat.  Would it be the same for the HA-1 or I should be fine?


----------



## Hooster

audioman2013 said:


> I have ordered a HA-1 and plan to use it with my LCD-2 and HD650s.  I also have on order a JVC SZ2000 (I wanted a bass monster) which are 16ohms but will benefit from an amp.  Oppo recommends 32-600ohm headphone impedance.  Would it be safe for the HA-1 to drive 16ohm cans?  I know amps can have trouble with low impedance speakers as they draw too much current causing the amp to overheat.  Would it be the same for the HA-1 or I should be fine?


 
  
 It should easily drive the JVC, no worries.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Thanks!  I just received a nice looking Oppo box this afternoon. Can't wait to get it home to start some initial listening tests and burn in.  I will be comparing it to my portable Ibasso DX100, as it also has the ES9018 dac in a 4x2 configuration and a class A amp. It is able to drive the LCD-2 nicely on mid-gain setting at a volume of about 80% but I'm always looking to improve.  This is my 4th Oppo product: 970, 95, 105, HA-1. So far very pleased with all.


----------



## 415906

audioman2013 said:


> Thanks!  I just received a nice looking Oppo box this afternoon. Can't wait to get it home to start some initial listening tests and burn in.  I will be comparing it to my portable Ibasso DX100, as it also has the ES9018 dac in a 4x2 configuration and a class A amp. It is able to drive the LCD-2 nicely on mid-gain setting at a volume of about 80% but I'm always looking to improve.  This is my 4th Oppo product: 970, 95, 105, HA-1. So far very pleased with all.


 
 Enjoy!!! mine is on the way too!! cant wait to read your thoughts on it!


----------



## Badas

audioman2013 said:


> Thanks!  I just received a nice looking Oppo box this afternoon. Can't wait to get it home to start some initial listening tests and burn in.  I will be comparing it to my portable Ibasso DX100, as it also has the ES9018 dac in a 4x2 configuration and a class A amp. It is able to drive the LCD-2 nicely on mid-gain setting at a volume of about 80% but I'm always looking to improve.  This is my 4th Oppo product: 970, 95, 105, HA-1. So far very pleased with all.


 

 Enjoy.
  
 Give it some break in time. Mine changed after the first month. It took some harshness away.


----------



## Vacheron

415906 said:


> Thanks just ordered direct from sennheiser for $175.00 brandnew in box!!!



I'm 90% sure it won't. Not because of the xlr end, but because I don't think the ther end is 2.5mm


----------



## IAMBLEST

415906 said:


> Does anyone know if the Sennheiser balanced cables work with the Oppo HA-1 ???? saw prices dropping on it


 
 Yes they do, i have them.  Any 4 pin XLR will work.
  
 They will soon be replaced by my Norne Draug 2's though.


----------



## IAMBLEST

vacheron said:


> I'm 90% sure it won't. Not because of the xlr end, but because I don't think the ther end is 2.5mm


 

 I think you got the two posts confused - the guy was saying his Audeze balanced cable works in the HA-1, so the HD800s will too.  He wasnt saying the Sennheiser CH800S cable will work with the Audeze as one is pop out and the other isnt at the ends closest to the ear pieces.


----------



## Vacheron

Yup, Thought he was talking about PM1


----------



## 415906

vacheron said:


> I'm 90% sure it won't. Not because of the xlr end, but because I don't think the ther end is 2.5mm


 
 If it does not work i send it back.


----------



## 415906

iamblest said:


> Yes they do, i have them.  Any 4 pin XLR will work.
> 
> They will soon be replaced by my Norne Draug 2's though.


 
 Thanks for the positive info. would be cool if it works with the oppo ha-1. will know today????? crossing fingers.


----------



## IAMBLEST

415906 said:


> If it does not work i send it back.


 
 it will mate, dont worry.  there was just some confusion. I have the exact cable right now with my HD800s (CH800S)


----------



## IAMBLEST

415906 said:


> Thanks for the positive info. would be cool if it works with the oppo ha-1. will know today????? crossing fingers.


 
 your price was very good. I got it as a gift but it was like $389USD or something!


----------



## 415906

iamblest said:


> it will mate, dont worry.  there was just some confusion. I have the exact cable right now with my HD800s (CH800S)


 
 AWESOME!!!!! So balanced makes a difference in sound???? will i notice??? or should i brake the oppo ha-1 one in for a while with single end cable then try balanced????


----------



## IAMBLEST

415906 said:


> AWESOME!!!!! So balanced makes a difference in sound???? will i notice??? or should i brake the oppo ha-1 one in for a while with single end cable then try balanced????


 
 Difference in sound quality AND quantity.
  
 From the oppo HA-1, you get 4x power and 2x voltage through the balanced cable. 
  
 While i had the volume on say 3 oclock on single ended, it was like..10/11 oclock on balanced.   you will DEFINITELY notice.  The only thing is i hate changing the "pop" cables on the Sennheiser as you have to pull pretty hard!.
  
 dont bother with the single ended anymore.  Balanced is much better.
  
 My new Norne Draugs should be coming next month and ive heard it makes the HD800s sound a lot nicer and removes some of the brightness and harsh treble from them.


----------



## TheeeChosenOne

Currently testing the HA-1.
  
 NOT impressed...at least on the power side.
  
 I have the unit in high gain and at full volume (6DB), it doesn't get anywhere to hurting my ears (not deaf, I have top 1% tested hearing).  Heck, my E17 portable has shown more "ear power" than this.
  
 Based on power alone, it's a non-starter. 
  
 I'm using new HD-650's btw and not a noob when it comes to expensive equipment ($30k+ system) or setting this crap up.
  
 Must be a defective unit or something....will let everyone know later.


----------



## Badas

theeechosenone said:


> Currently testing the HA-1.
> 
> NOT impressed...at least on the power side.
> 
> ...




There has to be something wrong. If I ever got to that level it would be heard at the other end of the house and ears would serious bleed. Most likely headphones would break also.


----------



## Badas

iamblest said:


> Difference in sound quality AND quantity.
> 
> From the oppo HA-1, you get 4x power and 2x voltage through the balanced cable.
> 
> ...




I haven't bothered with single end for a long time now as well. Balanced lifts every last bit of detail from recordings, plus dynamics and power.


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> I haven't bothered with single end for a long time now as well. Balanced lifts every last bit of detail from recordings, plus dynamics and power.


 
 Ok so i am done with the single ended cable. Only balanced from now on!!! thanks guys.


----------



## zilch0md

415906 said:


> AWESOME!!!!! So balanced makes a difference in sound???? will i notice??? or should i brake the oppo ha-1 one in for a while with single end cable then try balanced????




Which headphones are you using? Efficient headphones might not scale to the additional power of the 4-pin jack.


----------



## 415906

zilch0md said:


> Which headphones are you using? Efficient headphones might not scale to the additional power of the 4-pin jack.


 
 HD700s


----------



## x RELIC x

Balanced also has the benefit of noise rejection as well.


----------



## IAMBLEST

theeechosenone said:


> Currently testing the HA-1.
> 
> NOT impressed...at least on the power side.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have never gone above 0dB - if you are on full power then something is wrong.  I got my ears flushed at the doctors and now i go around 3 o clock MAX - this is around -5dB.
  
 At first i thought it was not super powerful but then i realised i was playing things too loud and was hurting my ears.
  
 650s dont require much to run either - they should be destroying your ears at anywhere near that volume.


----------



## agrosash

I wonder if something like this would make a real acoustic update compared to a Sound Blaster X7 with my UE18 Pro. Any hints?


----------



## shultzee

theeechosenone said:


> Currently testing the HA-1.
> 
> NOT impressed...at least on the power side.
> 
> ...


 

 It has gobs of power. Something is wrong.


----------



## Canadian411

oh my,, with my he6 i never pass 3 o'clock, but i am using the balanced headphone in.
 Don't have HD650 so can;t test, you should contact oppo.


----------



## Vacheron

I'm surprised the balanced is making a difference because it should just increase the gain, so when measured with and SPL meter it should be the same.

Anyway I'm very curious to hear for myself. Still waiting on my custom cable for my Macintosh cans.


----------



## Thrang

vacheron said:


> I'm surprised the balanced is making a difference because it should just increase the gain, so when measured with and SPL meter it should be the same.
> 
> Anyway I'm very curious to hear for myself. Still waiting on my custom cable for my Macintosh cans.




I'm not looking at it now, but I think their specs show better channel separation and/or s/n ratio via balanced va unbalanced


----------



## mithrandir38

415906 said:


> AWESOME!!!!! So balanced makes a difference in sound???? will i notice??? or should i brake the oppo ha-1 one in for a while with single end cable then try balanced????


 for the record,Oppo themselves have said that a balanced termination won't necessarily sound better, but it does yield much more power. My lcd 2's sound virtually identical from both outputs. They are both totally silent at max gain, though the balanced output is almost 3x more powerful.


----------



## 415906

mithrandir38 said:


> for the record,Oppo themselves have said that a balanced termination won't necessarily sound better, but it does yield much more power. My lcd 2's sound virtually identical from both outputs. They are both totally silent at max gain, though the balanced output is almost 3x more powerful.


 
 Ahhhh yes the balanced vs unbalanced question. balanced cancels out the noise on the cable to zero and can go long distances. thats why single end cables are not good after 10 feet. look at all the concerts what type of cables do they use??? all i want is the music going through my headphones. i will see the difference today.
  
 Also some people on planet earth have special ears and can hear beyond the normal. dont know if thats me but i can tell the difference between DACS good enough for me. now when i am 100 years old i will giveaway my stuff and get nano headphones implanted in my brain and get rid of my ears drums. who want to listen to human yapping after a century!!! lol


----------



## Vacheron

When the manufacture themselfs say there is no difference then power I think it's fair to say there is no difference.

My cable is going to be 5M so perhaps given length it may be a better option, but I'm very skeptical.


----------



## mithrandir38

This amp is the viva egoista. It costs 15,000 dollars, Alex Rosson has one, it was designed and voiced with the Lcd3, and it's exclusively single ended. Just goes to show topography and execution are more important then simply being balanced.


----------



## Thrang

Some measured differences - audible or not is the perpetual debate...


----------



## Hooster

mithrandir38 said:


> This amp is the viva egoista. It costs 15,000 dollars, Alex Rosson has one, it was designed and voiced with the Lcd3, and it's exclusively single ended. Just goes to show topography and execution are more important then simply being balanced.


 
  
 It does not show anything of the sort. All it proves is that you can get a decent result if you throw huge amounts of money at it. For all you or anyone else knows, you could make a balanced amp for $5000 that is better than the egoista,


----------



## 415906

mithrandir38 said:


> This amp is the viva egoista. It costs 15,000 dollars, Alex Rosson has one, it was designed and voiced with the Lcd3, and it's exclusively single ended. Just goes to show topography and execution are more important then simply being balanced.


 
 it might as well be $150,000 its an idea when it connects to the money. I understand its yellow and it glows but i would have to hear for my self. it sounds like your an expert. I am a noobie so i will respect your opinion for now. Nice PIC!!!!


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> Some measured differences - audible or not is the perpetual debate...


 
  


thrang said:


> Some measured differences - audible or not is the perpetual debate...


 
  


thrang said:


> Some measured differences - audible or not is the perpetual debate...


 
 AWESOME DATA!!!!!!


----------



## IAMBLEST

It comes with the manual...


----------



## 415906

iamblest said:


> It comes with the manual...


 
 I missed fedex because of the sennheisers volume was at 35. fedex is coming back in a few hours. should have left camera on screen while waiting.its incredible how the music when it sounds so clean it pulls you in and you dont hear phones and doorbells anymore. i think i will purchase one of the strobe light to let me know door or phone is ringing. lol im serious.


----------



## mithrandir38

hooster said:


> It does not show anything of the sort. All it proves is that you can get a decent result if you throw huge amounts of money at it. For all you or anyone else knows, you could make a balanced amp for $5000 that is better than the egoista,


 the real point of the post was that this is the CEO and designer of Audeze's reference amplifier, not an Eddie Current Balancing Act, which is also awesome. Great sound either way.


----------



## 415906

Just got the oppo ha-1 awesome. i am letting it adjust to room temps right now. will plug in later.


----------



## 415906

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!! volume at 12 oclock with single end cable!!!! BOB MARLEY!!!!!! 192/24 on the oppo screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is sick!!!!!! i am in studio with BOBBY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 415906

theeechosenone said:


> Currently testing the HA-1.
> 
> NOT impressed...at least on the power side.
> 
> ...


 
 Just got mine, cant go past 12 oclock on high too powerful with hd700s. just put it on normal to protect my eardrums. listening to mozart at 3 oclock.
  
 Just measured with decibel meter getting 73 decibels with bob marley at normal 3 oclock on knob. on full normal goes past 86 decibels. high setting is dangerous!!!!


----------



## Canadian411

415906 said:


> Just got mine, cant go past 12 oclock on high too powerful with hd700s. just put it on normal to protect my eardrums. listening to mozart at 3 oclock.


 
 congrats ! black or silver ?


----------



## goldendarko

Some pics of the setup too if you have a chance please


----------



## Badas

goldendarko said:


> Some pics of the setup too if you have a chance please


 

 + 1
  
 I like looking at others pics.


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> + 1
> 
> I like looking at others pics.


 
 yes i will use my smart phone later tonight and post it. still setting up. i am streaming the sirius satellite i think its up sampling it???? By the way the color is the same as oppo remote.


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> yes i will use my smart phone later tonight and post it. still setting up. i am streaming the sirius satellite i think its up sampling it???? By the way the color is the same as oppo remote.




Hasturtheyellow has said the Oppo doesn't upsample. What it is fed is what it displays.


----------



## AudioMan2013

I received my HA-1 yesterday but didn't get a chance to spend much time on it as it was getting late.  I always smile when I open an Oppo box, the packaging is very classy and protective.  When I removed the unit from the white sock, I said OH WOW a few times.  The build quality is just phenomenal. It looks much bigger than any of the pictures I have seen online.  It is a very classy unit just asking to be shown off.  I chose the silver one for a change as most of all my equipment is black.
  
 I quickly connected it to my laptop, installed the Oppo driver and Foobar.  I was immediately amazed at the display.  I played some 16bit 44khz wav files and listened with my LCD-2.  As a brand new unit, everything sounded bright and as I was very tired, I didn't feel like playing with the dsp options in Foobar or transferring better quality files onto my laptop. 
  
 I decided then that I could quickly connect it to my bedroom system to listen to some cds and relax without having to play around with software - I just wanted to listen to some music and not work on finding optimal settings.  I connected it to an Oppo BDP-95 using the digital coax, and then the XLR outputs of the HA-1 to my Yamaha A-S500 integrated amp (using xlr to rca cables) that powers some modified Klipsch B-3 Synergy bookshelf speakers. 
  
 I listen to some Peter Gabriel and Sarah Mclachlan.  I could quickly tell there is a day and night difference between this implementation of the ES9018 dac and the ones contained in the Ibasso DX100, BDP-95, and BDP-105.  This one is on a whole another level - clarity, crispness, detail retrieval, dynamics, texture, and rapid transients. The first thought that came into my mind is - hell, I don't want to have to buy a second one for my living room! I haven't had much time to use it but I feel this unit will be spoken about for quite some time to come. 
  
 I have some questions to the experts here regarding the unit - some of which may have already been answered before so I apologize in advance.
  
 1) The Oppo driver is an ASIO driver?  If so, why do I have to change settings in the Windows 7 sound configuration such as sampling rate and disabling effects?  Doesn't the audio application decide that, in this case Foobar?  For example, for my ASUS STX sound card, I just install their ASIO driver, install the ASIO plugin for Foobar and I'm ready to go.  It has nothing to do with any of the sound options in Windows 7 configuration.  This lets me know that Foobar is talking directly to the sound card through ASIO without any software layers interfering in Windows.  I just want to make sure the signal is bit perfect as can be.
  
 2) I am currently using the rear XLR outputs on the HA-1 which is powered by an op-amp.  Has anyone here used the front 1/4" stereo jack, using a 1/4" stereo to dual RCA adapter and use that as input to their speaker amp?  Because of discrete class A circuitry, wouldn't it improve the sound over the rear outputs?  Any harm in trying (starting at a very low volume and increasing as necessary)?
  
 3) I have an OTG cable for my Galaxy phone.  The connector on it is a female usb.  The front connector on the HA-1 is a female usb. I want to be able to stream music from my Android phone.  Can someone post a link on what kind of cable I will need, as from Amazon? Would I just need a male to male  USB cable?
  
 4) Although my Klipsch B3 Synergy speakers sound wonderful (I've modded the xover) - very smooth, no harshness, great on the low end, clear mids, and silky highs, I am looking to improve and invest in some better bookshelf speakers.  I live in the DFW area and would love to audition some audiophile grade speakers but many audiophile stores have gone out of business or I am just not aware of them.  A few times that I have auditioned speakers in the past, I have been disappointed as their system is not properly setup.  Anyone know of places around the DFW area that I could just go and have a listen?   What do you think about the KEF Q300 speakers?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## 415906

x relic x said:


> Hasturtheyellow has said the Oppo doesn't upsample. What it is fed is what it displays.


 
 oppo displays 192/24 because i locked it in windows. sirius is streaming through usb. i will do more experiments. so its 44.1 going into oppo but displaying 192/24???? dont under stand. sound better than before i had the oppo. ohh well i will leave it there. sound like it got wider and more sound coming in from different directions.


----------



## 415906

BASE is SUPERB!!! going out to buy small rack to elevate it over coffee table. i want it at eye level its beautiful to look at.Also remote controls windows music bee!!!!!!!! nice.


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> oppo displays 192/24 because i locked it in windows. sirius is streaming through usb. i will do more experiments. so its 44.1 going into oppo but displaying 192/24???? dont under stand. sound better than before i had the oppo. ohh well i will leave it there. sound like it got wider and more sound coming in from different directions.




If it displays 24/192 then that is what windows if pumping out. It's not the HA-1. The HA-1 is bit perfect and doesn't upsample.


----------



## 415906

x relic x said:


> If it displays 24/192 then that is what windows if pumping out. It's not the HA-1.


 
 so the oppo is decoding at 24/192??? or i screwed things up here noobie style!! lol


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> so the oppo is decoding at 24/192??? or i screwed things up here noobie style!! lol




What I mean is if you're playing a 16/44.1 file in Windows and the Oppo is displaying 24/192 it's because _Windows_ is doing the upsampling and sending that to the HA-1. The unit is just displaying the bit depth and sample rate of the single it is being fed.


----------



## olegausany

x relic x said:


> 415906 said:
> 
> 
> > so the oppo is decoding at 24/192??? or i screwed things up here noobie style!! lol
> ...



But isn't windows shouldn't do anything like this if you are using ASIO or Wasapi?


----------



## AudioMan2013

I agree, Windows should not do sound modification if using ASIO. It should be up to the audio application. Is the Oppo driver ASIO?


----------



## x RELIC x

olegausany said:


> But isn't windows shouldn't do anything like this if you are using ASIO or Wasapi?




Check the settings in the software you use to play the the tracks. I don't use Windows for music playback but I do know the HA-1 does not upsample.


----------



## john57

olegausany said:


> But isn't windows shouldn't do anything like this if you are using ASIO or Wasapi?


 
 Windows on the desktop and the web browser uses the windows Direct Sound(DS) driver. ASIO or Wasapi is only used in applications  that supports the ASIO or the WASAPI driver. You still need to tell those appications to use it over the standard windows Direct Sound driver.


----------



## Hooster

audioman2013 said:


> 2) I am currently using the rear XLR outputs on the HA-1 which is powered by an op-amp.  Has anyone here used the front 1/4" stereo jack, using a 1/4" stereo to dual RCA adapter and use that as input to their speaker amp?  Because of discrete class A circuitry, wouldn't it improve the sound over the rear outputs?  Any harm in trying (starting at a very low volume and increasing as necessary)?


 
  
 It does sound like an improvement to me, and this is the way I use it. No harm, as long as you are careful with the volume.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Thanks, nice interconnects!


----------



## 415906

x relic x said:


> Check the settings in the software you use to play the the tracks. I don't use Windows for music playback but I do know the HA-1 does not upsample.


 
 just downloaded TIDAL !!! Nice.


----------



## 415906

415906 said:


> Thanks just ordered direct from sennheiser for $175.00 brandnew in box


 
 Wrong Cable!!!


----------



## olegausany

john57 said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > But isn't windows shouldn't do anything like this if you are using ASIO or Wasapi?
> ...



I well aware about it and currently using foobar2000 with wasapi event mode


----------



## 415906

Sennheiser is cool. They are sending me the right cable!


----------



## Dixter

john57 said:


> Windows on the desktop and the web browser uses the windows Direct Sound(DS) driver. ASIO or Wasapi is only used in applications  that supports the ASIO or the WASAPI driver. You still need to tell those appications to use it over the standard windows Direct Sound driver.


 

 Another option ( better ? ) is to use JRiver Media Center 20...     using it intervenes in the chain and does a much better job of handling anything under Windows...  it also allows you to utilize DSP
 options so you can fine tune the SQ from Windows....


----------



## john57

dixter said:


> Another option ( better ? ) is to use JRiver Media Center 20...     using it intervenes in the chain and does a much better job of handling anything under Windows...  it also allows you to utilize DSP
> options so you can fine tune the SQ from Windows....


 
 In fact JRiver is my main audio playback software along with other programs like Foobar as well. JRiver has a well developed library with tags views system and the DSD functions can be set for each song for just for certain albums that needed a bit of help. Currently trying Kernel Streaming with HA-1 instead of ASIO.


----------



## whatup69

Does anyone here have any first hand experience with a HA-1 and NFB-29? Would like some sound impressions/comparisons. Not fussed about balanced as none of my headphones have a balanced jack.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

whatup69 said:


> Does anyone here have any first hand experience with a HA-1 and NFB-29? Would like some sound impressions/comparisons. Not fussed about balanced as none of my headphones have a balanced jack.




No, but what I can tell you is that you should scratch the Oppo from your list if you do not want to go balanced, especially with your headphones.


----------



## whatup69

liu junyuan said:


> No, but what I can tell you is that you should scratch the Oppo from your list if you do not want to go balanced, especially with your headphones.



Yeah I'm not worried about balanced that's why i am more interested in the audio gd single ended gear. We have the same headphones! (he500, k7xx)
Just curious as to if you got your hifimans in China? I'm actually from shanghai (grew up/live in new zealand) and was wondering what the local prices were like on the hifiman (or even audio gd) gear.


----------



## wgb113

audioman2013 said:


> I received my HA-1 yesterday but didn't get a chance to spend much time on it as it was getting late.  I always smile when I open an Oppo box, the packaging is very classy and protective.  When I removed the unit from the white sock, I said OH WOW a few times.  The build quality is just phenomenal. It looks much bigger than any of the pictures I have seen online.  It is a very classy unit just asking to be shown off.  I chose the silver one for a change as most of all my equipment is black.
> 
> I quickly connected it to my laptop, installed the Oppo driver and Foobar.  I was immediately amazed at the display.  I played some 16bit 44khz wav files and listened with my LCD-2.  As a brand new unit, everything sounded bright and as I was very tired, I didn't feel like playing with the dsp options in Foobar or transferring better quality files onto my laptop.
> 
> ...



As far as KEF's Q series goes, the Q300 has decent bass but still needs a sub IMO, but the Q100 has more accurate mids. If you're using a sub I'd go with the Q100.

Bill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 415906

I am actually thinking about buying a second one in black. It is a great machine. i cant wait to try it with balanced cables. every thing i have plugged into the oppo HA-1 elevates to a whole other level of resolution. highly addictive listening! I am trying out TIDAL with it. I have mine set on NORMAL setting with HD700s. Base is juicy and the treble for me means extra music or voices. i luv it!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

415906 said:


> I am actually thinking about buying a second one in black. It is a great machine. i cant wait to try it with balanced cables. every thing i have plugged into the oppo HA-1 elevates to a whole other level of resolution. highly addictive listening! I am trying out TIDAL with it. I have mine set on NORMAL setting with HD700s. Base is juicy and the treble for me means extra music or voices. i luv it!!!




You should buy one for every room in your house.


----------



## 415906

x relic x said:


> You should buy one for every room in your house.


 
 in a couple of years thats the plan. bathroom too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats good for ipod and pc these days. music bee??? jriver????? the oppo takes apple so does the onkyos, i want to get some use out of the ipod.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

whatup69 said:


> Yeah I'm not worried about balanced that's why i am more interested in the audio gd single ended gear. We have the same headphones! (he500, k7xx)
> Just curious as to if you got your hifimans in China? I'm actually from shanghai (grew up/live in new zealand) and was wondering what the local prices were like on the hifiman (or even audio gd) gear.


 
 I thought back through what I said, and I have decided to change my mind. I do think the HA-1 is worth it single-ended , but if I were you, I would try to get a balanced cable for your HE-500s sometime down the road. The reason I changed my mind was because my HD-650s sounded very good on the HA-1 running single-ended, the same for my father's HD-600s, so long as you run high gain. I did not have a balanced cable for the Sennheisers.
  
 But through balanced, the HE-500s sounded more dynamic and the background seemed blacker. So you might just be looking at once balanced cable in the future, and I think it would be worth it to unlock the amps full potential, especially in the case of power-hungry orthos. 
  
 I am sure the same could be said for your K7XXs (which I did not have yet); you need not run them balanced on the HA-1 to get the clean power and detailed resolution the HA-1 excels at producing. Plus, the unit's many extra features are also quite attractive. 
  
 Yes, I have been to Shanghai many times. I picked up mine from Amazon, actually, in the US. On a student budget, it took me an entire year to save for them...lol


----------



## Thrang

<delete>


----------



## Hooster

liu junyuan said:


> I thought back through what I said, and I have decided to change my mind. I do think the HA-1 is worth it single-ended , but if I were you, I would try to get a balanced cable for your HE-500s sometime down the road. The reason I changed my mind was because my HD-650s sounded very good on the HA-1 running single-ended, the same for my father's HD-600s, so long as you run high gain. I did not have a balanced cable for the Sennheisers.


 
  
 You are a wise one.


----------



## Vacheron

Had a chance to compare my McIntosh headphones with the mc amp vs the oppo tonight.
Post impressions later.


----------



## abvolt

vacheron said:


> Had a chance to compare my McIntosh headphones with the mc amp vs the oppo tonight.
> Post impressions later.


 
 I bet that will be interesting can't wait for your impressions..


----------



## 415906

vacheron said:


> Had a chance to compare my McIntosh headphones with the mc amp vs the oppo tonight.
> Post impressions later.


 
 FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## Vacheron

I was pretty drunk when play around with everything last night so bare with me. I've had the HA1 for about 2 months now, and recently bought a par of McIntosh MHP1000 headphones to go with it, and Im very happy with the result. Pure audiophile heaven. At the same time my friend also ordered a pair of MHP 1000s, and in addition the McIntosh amp. I got to play around with them last night (separate locations) and have some initial impressions.
  
 First they are two different units offering vastly different features. The Mc can power 2 x 35 watt speakers, while the Oppo has Balanced XLR outputs with the Mcintosh only having XLR inputs. The Mc also only has a 1/4" output for headphones while as you all know the oppo has both XLR and 1/4". The mac lets you play around with the audio a bit, but I didnt attempt to make any changes to base output etc. 
  
 Build wise the Mc is a seriously sexy looking machine. IMO nothing touches Mc looks wise (accept maybe Classe), but the Oppo just cant compete here. Mind you at 3Xs the price Id expect a better looking machine. 
  
 Sound wise I have to say that Oppo owners shouldn't feel like they are in a position where they would get their money's worth by upgradingto the McIntosh. Ill say that I do prefer the audio from the McIntosh over the Oppo, but not by a huge margin. If the McIntosh is a 10/10 (and it is), id rate the Oppo at a 8.5/10. IMO the difference is mainly coming from the DAC rather then the AMP, but thats just a guess and didnt have the desire or time to run a constant DAC through them both. When running the headphones out of both amps the Mcintosh needed to be at about 50% while the Oppo 60-70% before the SPL was in line. Obviously this wouldnt be the case if I was running XLR from the Oppo. It seems that the McIntosh offers more power then the Oppo, which isnt surprising given the price. It does weigh more then the Oppo, but I couldnt say for sure if there would be any difference if you removed the 2x35 watt amps from the McIntosh. If I had to guess id say they would be equal.
  
 Already using the MHP1000s with the Oppo there is thick inky black between each instrument and sound, with major detail around the base. My favorite part about the headphones are how 3D the audio is. You get the sense you can see the distance of each instrument. There are no "thumps", but rather clear detailed base. When the track calls for it the cans go ultra low and deliver power. The oppo leaves the MHP1000s wanting for nothing. The McIntosh provides a "macintosh" signature to the audio which I would say I ultimately like better then the Oppo. Slightly warm with incredible detail. You can tell the headphones and amp were made to be together, and the result is that much more of a pleasing combination.
  
 The Mc is $4,500, so 3Xs the price. While looks and performance wise it is a step above the Oppo, but id say if you already own the oppo the upgrade in price isnt worth the upgrade in dollars. With that said if you were starting from nothing I could see making the initial purchase of the McIntosh and paying the premium for looks and quality as being worth it (if you have the wallet). As you all know once you have solid headphones (or even speakers for the matter) the jumps in quality between amps and DACs become much small near the top, and at some point more about preference then actually quality increases. The McIntosh is at the top, while the Oppo is near. Audio wise you get better quality with a difference sound signature when going with the Mc in this case
  
 Anyone else have the chance to listen to both? Id be curious to know other impressions. My listening was casual last night and I was already a bottle of wine into the process when comparing.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Great review! What's the power difference for the headphone amp rather than the part powering the speakers?


----------



## Vacheron

These are the only specs I can find on the amp.
  
 http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=headphoneamplifiers&ProductId=MHA100


----------



## IAMBLEST

HEADPHONE OUTPUT SPECIFICATIONS
HEADPHONE POWER OUTPUT
High Selection: 1W
Normal Selection: 250mW

I don't know if I'm reading it right but isn't that pretty underpowered? The oppo is 2.4w I think? Particularly as it has the xlr output..


----------



## Vacheron

iamblest said:


> HEADPHONE OUTPUT SPECIFICATIONS
> HEADPHONE POWER OUTPUT
> High Selection: 1W
> Normal Selection: 250mW
> ...


 
 Im not really sure to be honest. If I was to guess though id say the Oppo via XLR offers more power then the McIntosh. As soon as my XLR cable gets finished being made ill probably do another comparison for fun.


----------



## x RELIC x

vacheron said:


> I was pretty drunk when play around with everything last night so bare with me. I've had the HA1 for about 2 months now, and recently bought a par of McIntosh MHP1000 headphones to go with it, and Im very happy with the result. Pure audiophile heaven. At the same time my friend also ordered a pair of MHP 1000s, and in addition the McIntosh amp. I got to play around with them last night (separate locations) and have some initial impressions.
> 
> First they are two different units offering vastly different features. The Mc can power 2 x 35 watt speakers, while the Oppo has Balanced XLR outputs with the Mcintosh only having XLR inputs. The Mc also only has a 1/4" output for headphones while as you all know the oppo has both XLR and 1/4". The mac lets you play around with the audio a bit, but I didnt attempt to make any changes to base output etc.
> 
> ...




Nice comparison. I wonder if the HA-1 and PM-1 pairing would be similar to the McIntosh synergy.


----------



## scizzro

This thing looks great, has all the features I'd ever need. So tempting. Can you ever find Oppo stuff on sale? I'd like to get this for closer to $1k to meet my budget


----------



## Badas

scizzro said:


> This thing looks great, has all the features I'd ever need. So tempting. Can you ever find Oppo stuff on sale? I'd like to get this for closer to $1k to meet my budget


 

 Never mate. I have been getting their stuff since 2008.
  
 I have purchased the:
  
 Oppo BDP 83, 80
 Oppo BDP 103D x two
 Oppo HA-1
  
 They have never put them on sale.


----------



## luiztfc

Sorry to ask a question that has probably been answered many times in this thread, but does the LCD-2.2f sound too bright with the HA-1? I'm quite in love with the amp, but I read that it lessens the bass a tad too much.


----------



## Badas

luiztfc said:


> Sorry to ask a question that has probably been answered many times in this thread, but does the LCD-2.2f sound too bright with the HA-1? *I'm quite in love with the amp, but I read that it lessens the bass a tad too much.*


 
  






 Hell no. The Oppo smashes a lot of Bass in my LCD3's. I know it is not LCD2 but they should be similar.
 Bass is not a problem on the HA-1.
  
 Let's put it this way. It out performs my Woo WA22 in bass. By a lot.
  
 I prefer my Woo in the end tho. It resolves treble in a lot better way.
  
 I actually would think the LCD2 and the Oppo would be a great combo. LCD2 seems similar to the PM-1/2 sound signature wise.


----------



## luiztfc

Thanks! I guess I'm buyint it, then!

 Also, could you recommend a online store? As you said earlier, the price doesn't seem to change, but I'd be interested in a reputable store that sends fast.


----------



## Badas

luiztfc said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm buyint it, then!
> 
> Also, could you recommend a online store? As you said earlier, the price doesn't seem to change, but I'd be interested in a reputable store that sends fast.


 

 Sorry mate. I'm on the other side of the world (New Zealand). I wouldn't know.


----------



## shultzee

luiztfc said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm buyint it, then!
> 
> Also, could you recommend a online store? As you said earlier, the price doesn't seem to change, but I'd be interested in a reputable store that sends fast.


 

 Audio Advisor is a awesome store to buy from.  Very fast shipping and they offer a 30 day return.


----------



## 415906

The review was perfect. And with a little drink in you the truth comes out!!! Yes its alot more money so oppo ha-1 makes sense right now. With my points and bonuses i got the oppo for 800 bucks, its worth it. i got the balanced cable coming. so for my budget i did awesome. and i am a noobie. later on in the future when new cutting edge technology is available i will drop 5 grand that will be equal to todays 25 grand!!! The wine goes good with the oppo and hd700s


----------



## Badas

With all the talk in the weekend over the HA-1 I decided to give it another listen. I haven't listened to it for about 4-5 months.
  
 Very impressed. It certainly packs a punch and has nice dynamics.
  
 It is just the high end treble that gets to me and I can't use (I use a tube amp with treble roll of tubes). This is not Oppo's fault. Actually it is mine.
 I have always been a bit hard on the Oppo's brightness. I won't refer to it that way from now. It is actually neutral (the way it should be). It would get a lot of hate if it was tailored to my taste.
  
 I think the Oppo is one great all round unit. I was going to flick mine off but have now decided to keep. Especially for a SS reference.


----------



## mithrandir38

badas said:


> Hell no. The Oppo smashes a lot of Bass in my LCD3's. I know it is not LCD2 but they should be similar.
> Bass is not a problem on the HA-1.
> 
> Let's put it this way. It out performs my Woo WA22 in bass. By a lot.
> ...


 

 I have to agree with the treble bit.  Coming from Bottlehead Crack/Schiiit Lyr/Woo WA7, I really prefer the way tubes render treble in particular.  Not that the Oppo sounds bad, tubes just happen to render treble in a more...effervescent way.


----------



## Badas

mithrandir38 said:


> I have to agree with the treble bit.  Coming from Bottlehead Crack/Schiiit Lyr/Woo WA7, I really prefer the way tubes render treble in particular.  Not that the Oppo sounds bad, tubes just happen to render treble in a more...effervescent way.


 

 I agree. Far more natural. Less harsh.
  
 However I have to keep reminding myself that my Woo cost double the price and also loaded with expensive tubes. It is not twice as good.
  
 So credit where credit is due. The Oppo delivers the goods. Especially at its price point.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yeah, I think those two would have great synergy, but I guess the same couls be said for the LCD-3.


----------



## Badas

liu junyuan said:


> Yeah, I think those two would have great synergy, but I guess the same couls be said for the LCD-3.


 

 I have the Oppo, Woo WA22 and LCD3.
  
 The Oppo / LCD3 combo is soooooooo nice. Very nice combo.
  
 My go to is the Woo / LCD3 combo tho. It is just that 5% better.


----------



## mithrandir38

badas said:


> I agree. Far more natural. Less harsh.
> 
> However I have to keep reminding myself that my Woo cost double the price and also loaded with expensive tubes. It is not twice as good.
> 
> So credit where credit is due. The Oppo delivers the goods. Especially at its price point.


 I never found the highs harsh on the Oppo, they're just not tube highs! Lol.


----------



## Vacheron

mithrandir38 said:


> I never found the highs harsh on the Oppo, they're just not tube highs! Lol.


 
 I never found them harsh or high either. The are very detailed, and reviel a lot more then the norm. If you arent used to a totally transparent DAC it can give the impression that i guess.
  
 Headphones also make the difference.
  
 I for one prefer SS to tubes even for full sized speakers.


----------



## 415906

I have a tube option on my samsung phone for the equalizer built in to player. Good enough for me. oppo for now tubes later!!


----------



## Badas

mithrandir38 said:


> I never found the highs harsh on the Oppo, they're just not tube highs! Lol.







vacheron said:


> I never found them harsh or high either. The are very detailed, and reviel a lot more then the norm. If you arent used to a totally transparent DAC it can give the impression that i guess.
> 
> Headphones also make the difference.
> 
> I for one prefer SS to tubes even for full sized speakers.




Listen to Adele's album 21 on any headphone with the Oppo HA-1. The treble on most songs are so high you will cringe. If you make the whole album you will likely get a headache. Vertually unlistenable.

I listened on a Arcam SS Dac and it is great. The signature is inflated mid-range with a very slight treble roll-off. Very musical SS Dac. So SS can do it nicely. The Arcam is aimed to be natural and musical. Not accurate like the Oppo. Interestingly Arcam has made outboard Dacs longer than any other manufacture. They were first to seperate from devices.

Then I put the Oppo HA-1 into the Woo WA22 (my prefered setup). Yes the treble is high however it never gets harsh or cringe worthy. Not only that the album sounds superbly dynamic. One of the best.

It is the greatest album to show the difference between SS and tubes. SS not listenable (on Oppo, Arcam yes), tubes beautiful and dynamic. No contest.

Not picking a scrap. The Oppo is superb. Feature packed. Great looking. Great value. Probably the best device in years. Just some music is very hard to listen to on it.


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> Listen to Adele's album 21 on any headphone with the Oppo HA-1. The treble on most songs are so high you will cringe. If you make the whole album you will likely get a headache. Vertually unlistenable.
> 
> I listened on a Arcam SS Dac and it is great. The signature is inflated mid-range with a very slight treble roll-off. Very musical SS Dac. So SS can do it nicely. The Arcam is aimed to be natural and musical. Not accurate like the Oppo. Interestingly Arcam has made outboard Dacs longer than any other manufacture. They were first to seperate from devices.
> 
> ...


 
 I just pumped Adele's 21 into my eardrums at 13 decibels on normal setting and i cannot hear the treble issue. It actually sounds great to me. I have noticed that all people have different hearing. My loved one for example cannot listen to music at the same volume levels as my self. So does that make her hearing better?? Nope because i can hear details she cant. So the going deaf theory is out the window. I am glad i am not treble dependant. My oppo and hd700s are working great and i will be getting a tube soon just to see what all the fuss is about coloring music with paint brushes from decades ago called tubes. Or is it a psychosomatic effect of the glowing tubes that link us to our infantile memories of discovering fire for the first time. we shall see


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> I just pumped Adele's 21 into my eardrums at 13 decibels on normal setting and i cannot hear the treble issue. It actually sounds great to me. I have noticed that all people have different hearing. My loved one for example cannot listen to music at the same volume levels as my self. So does that make her hearing better?? Nope because i can hear details she cant. So the going deaf theory is out the window. I am glad i am not treble dependant. My oppo and hd700s are working great and i will be getting a tube soon just to see what all the fuss is about coloring music with paint brushes from decades ago called tubes. Or is it a psychosomatic effect of the glowing tubes that link us to our infantile memories of discovering fire for the first time. we shall see




Yes. You raise a very good point. Didn't know if I should bring this up again. A few months ago I posted that I have had my hearing tested. For my age my high frequency hearing was way of the chart. This would make my tolerance for treble less forgiving. Could be why I find different Dacs and Amps more agreeable.

In saying that tho. I have showed others the difference between the Oppo SS and the Woo Tubes. They also noticed that Adele was more musical on the Woo. By a long shot.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

badas said:


> Yes. You raise a very good point. Didn't know if I should bring this up again. A few months ago I posted that I have had my hearing tested. For my age my high frequency hearing was way of the chart. This would make my tolerance for treble less forgiving. Could be why I find different Dacs and Amps more agreeable.
> 
> In saying that tho. I have showed others the difference between the Oppo SS and the Woo Tubes. They also noticed that Adele was more musical on the Woo. By a long shot.




Perhaps its the combination of the Sabre Dac and SS that fatigues you, regardless of how well it is executed. You would not be the first to raise that issue. I wonder how you would percieve a nice SS setup with a well-implemented non-sabre DAC.


----------



## Badas

liu junyuan said:


> Perhaps its the combination of the Sabre Dac and SS that fatigues you, regardless of how well it is executed. You would not be the first to raise that issue. I wonder how you would percieve a nice SS setup with a well-implemented non-sabre DAC.




I would probably like.


----------



## 415906

I am sure the woo wa7 is awesome its on my list of goodies!!!!. starting a collection. I am also thinking of grabbing the hd650s only because when i use the rs220s with the oppo it sounds like deeper base at the cost of resolution of course. the rs220 have 650s or something similar in them. i have to investigate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to get the balanced cable for HD700s to get to next level!!! so far its awesome!!! i hear stuff that i never heard before in my life!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Listen to Adele's album 21 on any headphone with the Oppo HA-1. The treble on most songs are so high you will cringe. If you make the whole album you will likely get a headache. Vertually unlistenable.
> 
> I listened on a Arcam SS Dac and it is great. The signature is inflated mid-range with a very slight treble roll-off. Very musical SS Dac. So SS can do it nicely. The Arcam is aimed to be natural and musical. Not accurate like the Oppo. Interestingly Arcam has made outboard Dacs longer than any other manufacture. They were first to seperate from devices.
> 
> ...




I find the 21 album to be somewhat a victim of the dynamic range loudness wars. This is how I hear it listening on any setup. I also hear the harsh highs as you've said in this album as well, but again, on everything I've heard it on, not just the HA-1. Too bad because Adele has some pipes.

The only gripe I have with the HA-1 is that if it's in the recording you'll hear it, good or bad.

Edit: Just looked it up........... Loads of dynamic compression that would explain the harshness, unless listening to vinyl.


----------



## BobJS

badas said:


> I have the Oppo, Woo WA22 and LCD3.
> 
> The Oppo / LCD3 combo is soooooooo nice. Very nice combo.
> 
> My go to is the Woo / LCD3 combo tho. It is just that 5% better.


 
  
 +1 to Oppo + LCD3


----------



## scizzro

Has anyone had the chance to compare the Oppo to the Audio gd NFB-28? It has most of the features of the HA-1, the same dac chip, has a comparable amplifier (specs below), and is $500 cheaper
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB28/NFB28EN.htm


----------



## john57

scizzro said:


> Has anyone had the chance to compare the Oppo to the Audio gd NFB-28? It has most of the features of the HA-1, the same dac chip, has a comparable amplifier (specs below), and is $500 cheaper
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB28/NFB28EN.htm


 
 That is $450 cheaper but does not include the metal remote that HA-1 has. Subtract $50 and you are down to $400 which does not include the higher shipping cost. Not including the Upgrade TCXO for USB-32. Not a class A design and uses 25 watts not the 70 watts of the HA-1. HA-1 has Bluetooth. The HA-1 has a two year warranty not the one of the NFB-28 and customer service and support seems to be good with OPPO.  The HA-1 is still heavier and has a more polished appearance with a better display.  I thought the same thing and I choose the OPPO HA-1 over the NFB-28. You getting what you paid for on the HA-1.


----------



## Canadian411

john57 said:


> That is $450 cheaper but does not include the metal remote that HA-1 has. Subtract $50 and you are down to $400 which does not include the higher shipping cost. Not including the Upgrade TCXO for USB-32. Not a class A design and uses 25 watts not the 70 watts of the HA-1. HA-1 has Bluetooth. The HA-1 has a two year warranty not the one of the NFB-28 and customer service and support seems to be good with OPPO.  The HA-1 is still heavier and has a more polished appearance with a better display.  I thought the same thing and I choose the OPPO HA-1 over the NFB-28. You getting what you paid for on the HA-1.


 
  
 Yape, me too, I was looking at audiogd, a high cost shipping to Canada turned me off, shipping + duty fee + taxes + brokerage fee +extra fee etc.
 Oppo is a very nice looking amp/dac imo.
  
 Audiogd should improve the physical appearance imo.


----------



## Vacheron

canadian411 said:


> Yape, me too, I was looking at audiogd, a high cost shipping to Canada turned me off, shipping + duty fee + taxes + brokerage fee +extra fee etc.
> Oppo is a very nice looking amp/dac imo.
> 
> Audiogd should improve the physical appearance imo.


 
 solutionsav.ca


----------



## Canadian411

vacheron said:


> solutionsav.ca


 
  
 Thanks !, I bought mine when US - CAD currency was 1 to 1, so I paid $1199 CAD.


----------



## luiztfc

Damn, I really want the HA-1, but here in Brazil it's so hard to find one! The only place I found was a brazilian version of ebay for roughly 2,277 USD. And since the seller is not authorized by Oppo, I wouldn't have the 2 years warranty.
  
 On the other hand, the NFB 28 would cost me 1,206 USD (factoring all costs, including Brazilian taxes).
  
 I guess I'll have to settle with the NFB 28. I just hope there's not much of a difference performance-wise. In the looks department, the NFB 28 is so tacky, while the HA-1 is a solid piece of design.


----------



## olegausany

415906 said:


> I am sure the woo wa7 is awesome its on my list of goodies!!!!. starting a collection. I am also thinking of grabbing the hd650s only because when i use the rs220s with the oppo it sounds like deeper base at the cost of resolution of course. the rs220 have 650s or something similar in them. i have to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you planning to use WA7 as amp only while using HA-1 as Dac only? If so I would choose different tubes amp cause for best results you should also get WA7tp power supply so in the long run will end up costing more than HA-1 plus you should spend some more money on tubes for power supply.


----------



## scizzro

john57 said:


> That is $450 cheaper but does not include the metal remote that HA-1 has. Subtract $50 and you are down to $400 which does not include the higher shipping cost. Not including the Upgrade TCXO for USB-32. Not a class A design and uses 25 watts not the 70 watts of the HA-1. HA-1 has Bluetooth. The HA-1 has a two year warranty not the one of the NFB-28 and customer service and support seems to be good with OPPO.  The HA-1 is still heavier and has a more polished appearance with a better display.  I thought the same thing and I choose the OPPO HA-1 over the NFB-28. You getting what you paid for on the HA-1.


 
 Well, the nfb-28 is on sale right now for $680, which is like paying $750 and getting free shipping. Whether those upgrades are worth $450, dunno.
  
 I'm still tempted to get the Oppo, just because I like the way it looks a whole lot more than the nfb.


----------



## x RELIC x

luiztfc said:


> Damn, I really want the HA-1, but here in Brazil it's so hard to find one! The only place I found was a brazilian version of ebay for roughly 2,277 USD. And since the seller is not authorized by Oppo, I wouldn't have the 2 years warranty.
> 
> On the other hand, the NFB 28 would cost me 1,206 USD (factoring all costs, including Brazilian taxes).
> 
> I guess I'll have to settle with the NFB 28. I just hope there's not much of a difference performance-wise. In the looks department, the NFB 28 is so tacky, while the HA-1 is a solid piece of design.




Oppo Digital Inc. sells direct internationally but international customers need to pay for shipping for warranty work, unlike North American customers (US, Canada, Mexico). Contact them and ask them about international shipping. There was a link for their offline international ordering earlier in this thread but I can't find it.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> I find the 21 album to be somewhat a victim of the dynamic range loudness wars. This is how I hear it listening on any setup. I also hear the harsh highs as you've said in this album as well, but again, on everything I've heard it on, not just the HA-1. Too bad because Adele has some pipes.
> 
> The only gripe I have with the HA-1 is that if it's in the recording you'll hear it, good or bad.
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up........... Loads of dynamic compression that would explain the harshness, unless listening to vinyl.


 
  
 No doubt it is. It can sound fantastic tho on the right rig. I have also listened to it on a friends Woo WA5. Absolutely mind blowing. It is actually a great album listened that way.
  
 I think the Oppo could do it also. If it had the very basic tone controls (here comes the hate). Roll off a little treble, add a touch of mid range. Then you will have a very musical SS amp.
  
 Probably why a few of us have asked for it.


----------



## shultzee

Let me preface to say I have owned  a ALO Pan Am,  Woo wa7, Woo Wa6se, and a Violectric 281.  Compared to all I find the Ha-1 to be very neutral and a great performing amp.    A lot of the shrillness in treble people are talking about are more from the source.   The tube amps do seem to veil some of this while the ss amps tend to present whats there.   Different Dacs also present different sound signatures.  If you are  looking for a very well rounded rig  the ha-1 does a incredible job for the price.  Its is magic with my Akg 812's.
 Although very good , I wasn't quite as happy with the ha-1 and LCD-x.  The Violectric kicked butt with the x's.


----------



## 415906

olegausany said:


> Are you planning to use WA7 as amp only while using HA-1 as Dac only? If so I would choose different tubes amp cause for best results you should also get WA7tp power supply so in the long run will end up costing more than HA-1 plus you should spend some more money on tubes for power supply.


 

 I will purchase the complete wa7tp set up in silver. that way I can have solid sate and tubes. right now enjoying the oppo ha-1 with the hd700s waiting for balanced cable from sennheiser to come in the mail. spending hours of listening of course working at the same time its sublime!!


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> I will purchase the complete wa7tp set up in silver. *that way I can have solid sate and tubes*. right now enjoying the oppo ha-1 with the hd700s waiting for balanced cable from sennheiser to come in the mail. spending hours of listening of course working at the same time its sublime!!


 

 I looked at the WA7 originally. It didn't impress. You may not hear much difference between the Oppo and WA7 (I didn't)
  
 With the $$ you are going to outlay for the full WA7 set you will be better doing the WA2, WA6SE or WA22. Then you will hear a difference.
  
 I got mine thinking exactly what you have quoted "that way I can have solid sate and tubes". Once I set up I never returned back to SS.


----------



## olegausany

415906 said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Are you planning to use WA7 as amp only while using HA-1 as Dac only? If so I would choose different tubes amp cause for best results you should also get WA7tp power supply so in the long run will end up costing more than HA-1 plus you should spend some more money on tubes for power supply.
> ...



If you have enough money and really want to have a great amp which is both SS and tubes (such amps are called hybrid) you should try Cavali Crimson but if you if your budget is lower than you should consider suggestion above my post


----------



## youngarthur

Hi Guys. I have a Marantz 11.2 Preamp,into 7 channel amp, via XLR. To add height channel, preamp  height channels XLR out,to HA1 XLR in,then use headphone out on HA 1 to another receiver,then out to speakers?. Ideally,i suppose i need another 3 channel,but it seems a shame to get rid of the old receiver. I thought i would ask,before blowing everything up!. Many thanks.


----------



## Thrang

youngarthur said:


> Hi Guys. I have a Marantz 11.2 Preamp,into 7 channel amp, via XLR. To add height channel, preamp  height channels XLR out,to HA1 XLR in,then use headphone out on HA 1 to another receiver,then out to speakers?. Ideally,i suppose i need another 3 channel,but it seems a shame to get rid of the old receiver. I thought i would ask,before blowing everything up!. Many thanks.




Sorry, this is painful to understand.

Just get a two channel amp for the heights, and you're done. What you are describing is not feasible.

What is the reference to "another 3 channel receiver"?

You have a seven channel amp, you need two more channels of amplification for the heights. If you think you will do wides in the future, get a five channel (one channel won't be used)


----------



## youngarthur

thrang said:


> Sorry, this is painful to understand.
> 
> Just get a two channel amp for the heights, and you're done. What you are describing is not feasible.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry. Did not explain myself very well,but thanks for reply.


----------



## korzena

shultzee said:


> Let me preface to say I have owned  a ALO Pan Am,  Woo wa7, Woo Wa6se, and a Violectric 281.  Compared to all I find the Ha-1 to be very neutral and a great performing amp.    A lot of the shrillness in treble people are talking about are more from the source.   The tube amps do seem to veil some of this while the ss amps tend to present whats there.   Different Dacs also present different sound signatures.  If you are  looking for a very well rounded rig  the ha-1 does a incredible job for the price.  Its is magic with my Akg 812's.
> Although very good , *I wasn't quite as happy with the ha-1 and LCD-x.  The Violectric kicked butt with the x's*.


 
  
 I am looking for an amp that will match well with LCD-X. I've read a couple of times here on the forum that HA-1 and LCD-X is a good pairing. Your comment seeded some doubts. Could you tell in what areas Violectric 281 performs better with LCD-X in comparison to HA-1?


----------



## shultzee

korzena said:


> I am looking for an amp that will match well with LCD-X. I've read a couple of times here on the forum that HA-1 and LCD-X is a good pairing. Your comment seeded some doubts. Could you tell in what areas Violectric 281 performs better with LCD-X in comparison to HA-1?


 

 Probably not a fair comment from me.  The Ha-1 and Violectric were pretty close using se.   However the Violectric balanced was just amazing in the finite detail.  I could here little details in the recording studio that probably weren't meant to be there.   The viloectric is now selling for 2200.00 so its not a fair comparison.   The Ha-1 is very well rounded amp with a good dac and does a very good job.   Personally I found I like my akg 812 a little better than I did the LCD-x with the ha-1.   Just a very musical , dynamic combo.


----------



## korzena

shultzee said:


> Probably not a fair comment from me.  The Ha-1 and Violectric were pretty close using se.   However the Violectric balanced was just amazing in the finite detail.  I could here little details in the recording studio that probably weren't meant to be there.   The viloectric is now selling for 2200.00 so its not a fair comparison.   The Ha-1 is very well rounded amp with a good dac and does a very good job.   Personally I found I like my akg 812 a little better than I did the LCD-x with the ha-1.   Just a very musical , dynamic combo.


 
  
 Thanks! 
I have auditioned LCD-X with Oppo and liked it very much. Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to listen to the Violectric. Have you heard Oppo balanced, too?
 In Europe the price of V281 is the same as price of HA-1


----------



## shultzee

Yes ,  Oppo balanced with the x's .    Very good but just not quite at the vio 281 level.   Its like you get get that extra 5% of performance for a extra grand.  Crazy.    I really am digging the HA-1 but if its the same price over there go vio.  I did not run the vio with internal dac, I had a x-sabre which is basically the same chip as the ha1.


----------



## 415906

While i am waiting to decide on the emotivas i found a pair of creative labs powered speakers i have not used in a while. T20's (i know not audiophile level) i think. I am using the oppo dac with the 96/24 and they sound like new speakers. even at 44.1/16 i can make out the pounding of the strings in the piano. And in between the strokes its silent. Awesome device. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Thrang

I'm finding the HA-1 to be a great match for the HD-800's via balanced. Superb really...


----------



## korzena

shultzee said:


> Yes ,  Oppo balanced with the x's .    Very good but just not quite at the vio 281 level.   Its like you get get that extra 5% of performance for a extra grand.  Crazy.    I really am digging the HA-1 but if its the same price over there go vio.  I did not run the vio with internal dac, I had a x-sabre which is basically the same chip as the ha1.


 
 Thanks for your advice and all the info!


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> I'm finding the HA-1 to be a great match for the HD-800's via balanced. Superb really...


 
 Very Nice, can you please elaborate what type of music and any fine details you are picking up. I always play the music the audiophiles are talking about to see if i can hear what they hear.


----------



## Thrang

415906 said:


> Very Nice, can you please elaborate what type of music and any fine details you are picking up. I always play the music the audiophiles are talking about to see if i can hear what they hear.




See the link in my sig, the comparison review of the four headphones...at the top I list the titles, and toward the bottom some of the tracks and what I noted.


----------



## Canadian411

thrang said:


> I'm finding the HA-1 to be a great match for the HD-800's via balanced. Superb really...




+1, I've been using hd800 in balanced mode with oppo ha1 and sound really good.

Some say not a good match with ha1 but I really don't think in my case.

I listen to almost everything except rap or hiphop etc.


----------



## Thrang

canadian411 said:


> +1, I've been using hd800 in balanced mode with oppo ha1 and sound really good.
> 
> Some say not a good match with ha1 but I really don't think in my case.
> 
> I listen to almost everything except rap or hiphop etc.




Get on to more important things... Leaf fans are throwing their jerseys onto the ice during a game? Ouch... 

The HA-1 is fantastic. I am getting tremendous dynamics and low end bass performance which many wouldn't ascribe to the 800's. Nonsense...


----------



## Vacheron

does anyone else have ongoing connection issues between their mac and HA1? For me it seems to be an ongoing process to connect/reconnect, or restart etc in order to get my computer to recognize its connected to the HA1. This is beginning to be an unacceptable process. 
  
 If my Oppo is on, and i start my computer the oppo is no longer recognized as being connected. If I plug and unplud the USB connection it still doesnt work. If I restart everything it sometimes works.
  
  
 Does anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## Thrang

vacheron said:


> does anyone else have ongoing connection issues between their mac and HA1? For me it seems to be an ongoing process to connect/reconnect, or restart etc in order to get my computer to recognize its connected to the HA1. This is beginning to be an unacceptable process.
> 
> If my Oppo is on, and i start my computer the oppo is no longer recognized as being connected. If I plug and unplud the USB connection it still doesnt work. If I restart everything it sometimes works.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi - I have contacted Oppo about this and have asked that they please do a firmware update. When you power down the Oppo, the USB connection of the internal DAC completely powered down as well. So, in my case, Amarra or Pure Music lose connection with the DAC, have to be quit and restarted. Even changing to another input on the HA1 and then back to USB without ever powering down the amp  will cause the USB connection to drop.
  
 This makes no sense. They should provide a firmware upgrade that optionally allows the USB handshake to keep-alive, so you can power down the amp or change inputs and go back without losing the computer connection. With separate DACS that draw little power, I generally just left them own. But with a hot Class A amp, you want to turn that off.
  
 I would suggest ALL HA-1 owners contact Oppo by phone and email and insist they make this an option. For a company that is used to firmware updates, it should not be difficult to institute via USB stick providing the HW design allows this.


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,

does it make sense to connect my Beyerdynamic T1 to the balanced headphone connector of the HA-1 or is it necessary to modify the cable, which I would like to avoid? And is it really a difference in sound to use balanced or just in power output?


----------



## john57

On my windows PC when I power down the HA-1 the USB port is down cold, does not show up. However when I change inputs from USB to optical for example the USB connection is still up and I can switch back to USB without issues. It may depend on the XMOS having any standby power available for it. The HA-1 does have a elaborate power up sequence and the last you will hear is the relays clicking in.


----------



## cupofjoe

vacheron said:


> does anyone else have ongoing connection issues between their mac and HA1? For me it seems to be an ongoing process to connect/reconnect, or restart etc in order to get my computer to recognize its connected to the HA1. This is beginning to be an unacceptable process.
> 
> If my Oppo is on, and i start my computer the oppo is no longer recognized as being connected. If I plug and unplud the USB connection it still doesnt work. If I restart everything it sometimes works.
> 
> ...


 

 I have similar issues running mac with Audirvana.  The computer still shows the Oppo as the output DAC but no sound.  Switched inputs to SPDIF and it seemed to work once.  Usually i just reboot everything, sometimes multiple times before it works again.   It has happened about 3-4 times in the past 2 months. The last one was really frustrating to get to work again.  Can't say why it worked again since I tried multiple things.


----------



## 415906

vacheron said:


> does anyone else have ongoing connection issues between their mac and HA1? For me it seems to be an ongoing process to connect/reconnect, or restart etc in order to get my computer to recognize its connected to the HA1. This is beginning to be an unacceptable process.
> 
> If my Oppo is on, and i start my computer the oppo is no longer recognized as being connected. If I plug and unplud the USB connection it still doesnt work. If I restart everything it sometimes works.
> 
> ...


 
 Take out old drivers and make sure you are using high quality usb cable. My setting are on 8096 and standard on the oppo driver streaming Tidal. I did notice when you shut off oppo it shuts off in windows also. I have the newer firmware so i will run tests on the windows disconnecting. what is the manufacturing date on the back of your oppo?????


----------



## Badas

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> does it make sense to connect my Beyerdynamic T1 to the balanced headphone connector of the HA-1 or is it necessary to modify the cable, which I would like to avoid? And is it really a difference in sound to use balanced or just in power output?


 
  
 Don't modify your cable. I've never heard a difference in sound quality between singe end and balanced. A lot more power but most headphones won't need it.
  
 At first you kinda think there is a better quality as it is louder. Once you adjust the volume and listen to songs you know I find that it is just the same quality.


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 I was just wondering, since if I remember correctly some posts in the thread implied that the balanced connector is much better (at least in case of the HA-1).
  
 Besides that I am wondering why some people physically modify their cable to go balanced then?


----------



## Badas

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering, since if I remember correctly some posts in the thread implied that the balanced connector is much better (at least in case of the HA-1).
> 
> Besides that I am wondering why some people physically modify their cable to go balanced then?


 
  
 I'm not sure why they said it. I can't hear a difference when the volumes are at the same level. Placebo effect maybe???
  
 It does sound better at first because of the impact of higher volume. Higher volume is there. Quality - Nah not to my ears.


----------



## 415906

I am typing while i am listening to pink floyd, high hopes 96/32 bit yes 32bit and i have heard this particular track many times with single end and i can say with out a doubt the sound stage has evolved!!!! Balanced is the way to go with the oppo HA-1


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 well I guess by tomorrow I will have an own opinion on that. Yesterday I ordered a Neutrik NA3 MJ adapter, so I can use my Beyer T1 one with the balanced input on the Oppo. It wasn't a big investment, so I think it's ok, even if nothing changes. I was just interested in the experience others made. However what will be nicer is that now I don't need to pull the volume trigger almost to 3-4 to reach a sufficient volume for me (at least when I want to hear a little louder).


----------



## Thrang

I found balanced with the PM-1's and now with the Hd-800 somewhat better...specs are certainly somewhat better on the HA-1 for balanced - whether that's audible, or its a balanced cable design, or both, I don't know.

Debating trying the Draug 2 over the ZY cables...


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 Quote:


> or its a balanced cable design


 
  
 in case it's the cable I guess my Neutrik NA3 MJ adapter would bring no enhancement to the sound, just the volume.


----------



## Thrang

wurstteppich said:


> in case it's the cable I guess my Neutrik NA3 MJ adapter would bring no enhancement to the sound, just the volume.




Yes, but at least it's a quick and cheap experiment...unlike most things in this hobby...


----------



## olegausany

thrang said:


> I found balanced with the PM-1's and now with the Hd-800 somewhat better...specs are certainly somewhat better on the HA-1 for balanced - whether that's audible, or its a balanced cable design, or both, I don't know.
> 
> Debating trying the Draug 2 over the ZY cables...



I don't want to start unwanted debate but I own 4 different cables and for me Draug 2 is the best for HD800


----------



## john57

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I guess by tomorrow I will have an own opinion on that. Yesterday I ordered a Neutrik NA3 MJ adapter, so I can use my Beyer T1 one with the balanced input on the Oppo. It wasn't a big investment, so I think it's ok, even if nothing changes. I was just interested in the experience others made. However what will be nicer is that now I don't need to pull the volume trigger almost to 3-4 to reach a sufficient volume for me (at least when I want to hear a little louder).


 
 You mean the balanced headphone out? You can not use the Neutrik NA3 MJ adapter since it is a 3-pin XLR and the HA-1 uses a 4-pin XLR. You can not simply use an adapter to convert any single ended headphone to balanced operation. You have to strip the cable to find the individual wires from each driver and then add a 4-pin male XLR. I have done this in the past.


----------



## Thrang

Could this?
  
http://www.amazon.com/PAILICCS-Balance-headphone-adapter-ZY-006/dp/B00A2QJOJA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1421970971&sr=8-9&keywords=zy+cables
  
 along with gender changers on both ends do the trick?


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 damn didn't recognize, however I can simply return it. So basically the only option would be to manually strip the cable or think about the headphone again and get one with detachable cables (like the HD800)? In that case I might just stay with the unbalanced out, since I really started to like the Beyer T1.


----------



## john57

thrang said:


> Could this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PAILICCS-Balance-headphone-adapter-ZY-006/dp/B00A2QJOJA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1421970971&sr=8-9&keywords=zy+cables
> 
> along with gender changers on both ends do the trick?


 
 I have the very same adapter as shown above to connect my balanced headphones to my other single ended amps. This avoid having to change the cable. However you still physically have to strip the T1 cable to find the individual wires from each driver for a total of four wires and solder to a 4-pin XLR. I see no way around that. See this post as an example. 
  
   http://www.head-fi.org/t/440799/beyerdynamic-to-launch-new-top-headphone-at-ifa-called-t1/2190#post_6438125
  
 P.S. or you can ask Moon Audio to do the modification.


----------



## Thrang

john57 said:


> I have the very same adapter as shown above to connect my balanced headphones to my other single ended amps. This avoid having to change the cable. However you still physically have to strip the T1 cable to find the individual wires from each driver for a total of four wires and solder to a 4-pin XLR. I see no way around that. See this post as an example.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/440799/beyerdynamic-to-launch-new-top-headphone-at-ifa-called-t1/2190#post_6438125
> 
> P.S. or you can ask Moon Audio to do the modification.


 

 Not my issue, but just curious - isn't all that matters that the male TRS is stereo, presuming the ZY adapter converts that straight through the L/R pin pairs on the XLR side? However its wired internally, its terminating to a standard TRS plug...guess I'm missing something...


----------



## Hooster

thrang said:


> Not my issue, but just curious - isn't all that matters that the male TRS is stereo, presuming the ZY adapter converts that straight through the L/R pin pairs on the XLR side? However its wired internally, its terminating to a standard TRS plug...guess I'm missing something...


 
  
 What your missing is that balanced does not have a common ground for both channels. The normal headphone plug is single ended with a common ground. There is no way to get ground for each channel out of that. Therefore the cables must be stripped to access plus and minus for each channel independently. In my opinion any higher end headphone should come with a balanced 4 pin XLR out of the box and an adapter if people want to use it single ended. Therefore people would not have to fiddle around with stripping cables if they want to go balanced.
  
 I do feel balanced is significantly better, I have gone to the trouble of re cabling headphones from the driver terminals to convert them to balanced operation and I fee it was very much worth it.


----------



## scizzro

thrang said:


> Not my issue, but just curious - isn't all that matters that the male TRS is stereo, presuming the ZY adapter converts that straight through the L/R pin pairs on the XLR side? However its wired internally, its terminating to a standard TRS plug...guess I'm missing something...


 
 TRS connectors are single ended, they use a common ground for both channels. Balanced cables have isolated grounds, requiring 4 conductors. There is no adapter that will make a 1/4 TRS balanced.


----------



## Thrang

So that ZY adapter is just for convenience? ok....


----------



## scizzro

thrang said:


> So that ZY adapter is just for convenience? ok....


 
 It would be to use a balanced cable with a single ended amp. Useful if you don't want to switch the cables from your headphones if you switch between balanced / single ended setups
  
 edit: so yeah, convenience. Also, some people make permanent cable mods to their headphones. They might not be able to switch their balanced cable out for a SE one. Then, this adapter would be necessary, not convenient.


----------



## Thrang

I think I got a little lazy because there are references to balanced TRS cables, but those are per channel (mono) usage in pro audio, not a integrated stereo pair like a headphone cable


----------



## scizzro

thrang said:


> I think I got a little lazy because there are references to balanced TRS cables, but those are per channel (mono) usage in pro audio, not a integrated stereo pair like a headphone cable


 
 Yep, mono balanced cables use 3 conductors with TRS plugs. It's actually neat their method of eliminating noise using the extra conductor. There's interesting youtube videos on the topic if you're into that sorta thing.


----------



## Thrang

scizzro said:


> Yep, mono balanced cables use 3 conductors with TRS plugs. It's actually neat their method of eliminating noise using the extra conductor. There's interesting youtube videos on the topic if you're into that sorta thing.


 
 I am sufficiently informed by the person using Nikolai Tesla as their avatar!


----------



## atubbs

vacheron said:


> does anyone else have ongoing connection issues between their mac and HA1? For me it seems to be an ongoing process to connect/reconnect, or restart etc in order to get my computer to recognize its connected to the HA1. This is beginning to be an unacceptable process.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Weird. I've had, literally, zero problems with the Oppo and my mac. Ever.


----------



## Thrang

How are you connected, and what is your software player?

If connected via USB, and you power cycle the HA-1, Oppo has informed to me it is expected behavior for the computer to lose sync, it may be in conjunction with using software players like Amarra or Pure Music, which behave best if you set the Mac audio out to something else, and use the player software to talk to the DAC directly.

If using iTunes alone,you likely set Audio MIDI app to use th eOppo as default output, and that may assume it's always there until you relaunch/rescan the system. Just surmising.


----------



## 415906

My oppo is defective!!! 10 days usage!!! it started a few days ago i thought it was the windows driver causing the volume issue. But it was not. I have isolated the problem to the oppo it self. Any source i try the volume is blasting through head phones. it shows -80db and i know what that sounds like. mouse levels lol. but not on -80 db it sounds like +10db. Anybody can verify its defective??


----------



## Thrang

415906 said:


> My oppo is defective!!! 10 days usage!!! it started a few days ago i thought it was the windows driver causing the volume issue. But it was not. I have isolated the problem to the oppo it self. Any source i try the volume is blasting through head phones. it shows -80db and i know what that sounds like. mouse levels lol. but not on -80 db it sounds like +10db. Anybody can verify its defective??




What troubleshooting have you done?

Disconnect everything including power. Wait a minute, reconnect power,and try an analog source

Can you try both the balanced and unbalanced connections? The is a circuit that reduce volume when balance is connected. Maybe that's got wonky and one of these thing will right it.

Don't try the USB yet, keep it simple.

Also try setting the gain back and forth between normal and high

That's all I have to try right now..


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> What troubleshooting have you done?
> 
> Disconnect everything including power. Wait a minute, reconnect power,and try an analog source
> 
> ...


 
 I have uninstalled and re-installed all drivers. I have disconnected totally from usb. i am using optical source from sony tv. have tried both xlr and single ended. have unplugged for over a minute. I will now try to disconnect line outs from rear. Thats why when i purchase stuff i always burn it in!!! problem popped up a few days ago but went away. now its nonstop.  And to explain in detail.....The volume at extreme left is coming in at about +10db and as you raise volume some kind of mixing or swaying of the sound stage is taking place. As if you are mixing audio and moving it through space fom your left ear to the right one. Tried two sets of Headphones. This is a Gremlin!!!!! yikes


----------



## Hooster

415906 said:


> My oppo is defective!!! 10 days usage!!! it started a few days ago i thought it was the windows driver causing the volume issue. But it was not. I have isolated the problem to the oppo it self. Any source i try the volume is blasting through head phones. it shows -80db and i know what that sounds like. mouse levels lol. but not on -80 db it sounds like +10db. Anybody can verify its defective??


 
  
 Isn't it just set to home theater bypass? That will give you full blast, with no way to adjust the volume.


----------



## 415906

hooster said:


> Isn't it just set to home theater bypass? That will give you full blast, with no way to adjust the volume.


 
 It gives you a fixed volume rca out from the back of the unit. And that was the first test i tried. right now volume is on extreme left with sound coming through headphones. I have been into electronics since 1975 i think i can tell when something is defective without making a fool of my self. But thinking it was the theater bypass was a logical choice. But theater bypass fixes the volume going out of the rca's so the external unit or amp does not get blown up or over loaded. You are still able to control your headphone volume regardless of the theater bypass which affects the rca out not the single ended connection or the xlr connection for the headphones.


----------



## Thrang

415906 said:


> It gives you a fixed volume rca out from the back of the unit. And that was the first test i tried. right now volume is on extreme left with sound coming through headphones. I have been into electronics since 1975 i think i can tell when something is defective without making a fool of my self. But thinking it was the theater bypass was a logical choice. But theater bypass fixes the volume going out of the rca's so the external unit or amp does not get blown up or over loaded. You are still able to control your headphone volume regardless of the theater bypass which affects the rca out not the single ended connection or the xlr connection for the headphones.




Maybe a factory reset?:


If you need to reset the HA-1 to its factory default settings, please hold down the Source Selector Knob on the front panel while at the same time press the MUTE button on the remote control. All custom settings will be erased and the factory default settings will be loaded. The Volume Knob will automatically return to the minimum volume position. The HA-1 will automatically turn off after resetting to factory default settings.​


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> Maybe a factory reset?:
> If you need to reset the HA-1 to its factory default settings, please hold down the Source Selector Knob on the front panel while at the same time press the MUTE button on the remote control. All custom settings will be erased and the factory default settings will be loaded. The Volume Knob will automatically return to the minimum volume position. The HA-1 will automatically turn off after resetting to factory default settings.


 
 Did that a while ago TWICE lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think its because i placed the order on the 13th????? Its ok time to upgrade anyway. It was a good 10 day run. i am impressed. These HD700s really put it to work i guess. Had it on normal the whole time. Maybe when i went balanced it pushed the Gremlin over the edge.


----------



## Thrang

Oppo seems to be a very good company with excellent support, so hopefully they will take care of you.


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> Oppo seems to be a very good company with excellent support, so hopefully they will take care of you.


 
 I thank you for your support!!!


----------



## 415906

Wow, oppo is a great company, they are sending a brand new unit out today, will have tomorrow morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They matched my original shipping which was fedex 2day, so i upgraded to overnight for $69 bucks. I was not going to go the whole weekend without the oppo. I got used to listening to perfect music. They really respect their customers! My issue is very rare and only ocurred one other time during manufacturing year. They will be sending the latest manufacturing week which was the black color. Silver was 3 weeks older which was from the batch my original oppo came. I really dont care about the color i just want the newest firmware and manufacturing time. So Black it is!


----------



## Dixter

The Black ones are faster...


----------



## Thrang

415906 said:


> Wow, oppo is a great company, they are sending a brand new unit out today, will have tomorrow morning  . They matched my original shipping which was fedex 2day, so i upgraded to overnight for $69 bucks. I was not going to go the whole weekend without the oppo. I got used to listening to perfect music. They really respect their customers! My issue is very rare and only ocurred one other time during manufacturing year. They will be sending the latest manufacturing week which was the black color. Silver was 3 weeks older which was from the batch my original oppo came. I really dont care about the color i just want the newest firmware and manufacturing time. So Black it is!




Did they indicte there was a newer firmware?


----------



## 415906

thrang said:


> Did they indicte there was a newer firmware?


no i am at the latest firmware.


----------



## Raptor34

dixter said:


> The Black ones are faster...


----------



## Badas

dixter said:


> The Black ones are faster...




 I actually thought the black ones had a darker sound signature and the silver brighter.


----------



## 415906

badas said:


> I actually thought the black ones had a darker sound signature and the silver brighter.


 
 Your kidding me right???? is this verifiable????


----------



## bfreedma

415906 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by Badas I actually thought the black ones had a darker sound signature and the silver brighter. Your kidding me right???? is this verifiable????




Welcome to one of Head-FI's longest running bits of comedy. I think everyone uses it to blow off a little steam after some of the heated debate on topics like cables where objective/subjective positions can create conflict.

Glad you got your replacement so quickly.


----------



## lmf22

415906 said:


> Any source i try the volume is blasting through head phones. it shows -80db and i know what that sounds like. mouse levels lol. but not on -80 db it sounds like +10db. Anybody can verify its defective??


 
  
 I had the exact same problem some weeks ago.  The problem went away for a while, but came back a few days later.  The problem also goes away after about 15min of warm up (the volume would suddenly go back to normal).  Oppo replaced the unit.  
  


415906 said:


> to explain in detail.....The volume at extreme left is coming in at about +10db and as you raise volume some kind of mixing or swaying of the sound stage is taking place. As if you are mixing audio and moving it through space fom your left ear to the right one. Tried two sets of Headphones. This is a Gremlin!!!!! yikes


 
  
 My second unit have a similar issue (less than 2 weeks old).  But for me, the right channel is louder than the left, and there's no mixing/panning as I raise the volume.  (I have tried the troubleshooting methods that the previous posts have suggested. The right channel is always louder.) 
  
 I really hope it's not a problem with the whole batch.  Both units are silver and manufactured in August 2014 (edit: last four digits of serial numbers are ...3162 and ...3169).  What's the manufacturing month of your silver unit?  Oppo is sending a new one to me today, so I think it's too late to change it to a black unit. 
  
 In a way, I'm glad someone else is having the same issue.  I was afraid I was using the HA-1 in a wrong way or something.


----------



## 415906

If my memory serves me i remember once i saw in a movie with Denzel Washington that the worlds fastest horses are born black! He informed the admiral of the submarine!!  now what is the name of that horse breed!!! ahh the wonder of it all! Always luv Denzel in movies!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here it is.....

 Born dark, black-brown, brown or mouse-grey, Lipizzans turn white somewhere between the ages of 6 and 10. As mentioned above, only in rare cases does the horse stay the original dark color. Not a tall horse, averaging between 14.3 to 15.3 hands, the *Lipizzan* presents a very powerful picture.


----------



## 415906

lmf22 said:


> I had the exact same problem some weeks ago.  The problem went away for a while, but came back a few days later.  The problem also goes away after about 15min of warm up (the volume would suddenly go back to normal).  Oppo replaced the unit.
> 
> 
> My second unit have a similar issue (less than 2 weeks old).  But for me, the right channel is louder than the left, and there's no mixing/panning as I raise the volume.  (I have tried the troubleshooting methods that the previous posts have suggested. The right channel is always louder.)
> ...


 
 I have verified the silver units are WEEK 33 of 2014 and my sticker says AUGUST 2014. I went for WEEK 36 which is only Black. I dont know what it will say on back maybe SEPTEMBER 2014. Either way i got away from that batch. If i have further problems i will have to decide if i will give them another chance. For $1200 bucks i can add to that and get to next level. But i really like oppo alot as a company and the product. I should not blame the company for a workers laziness.


----------



## 415906

bfreedma said:


> Welcome to one of Head-FI's longest running bits of comedy. I think everyone uses it to blow off a little steam after some of the heated debate on topics like cables where objective/subjective positions can create conflict.
> 
> Glad you got your replacement so quickly.


 
 Thanks, what kind of DAC is that in the Pic?? is that a sabre-x??


----------



## lmf22

415906 said:


> But i really like oppo alot as a company and the product. I should not blame the company for a workers laziness.


 
  
 I agree; Oppo has great customer service.  And there's no wait time when I called them this morning.  
 Are we the only two having this problem?  I searched this thread and don't see anyone else.  If we're the only ones, then there's a chance it's not the whole batch.  I hope my third unit won't have any problems (third time's the charm, right?).


----------



## 415906

415906 said:


> I have verified the silver units are WEEK 33 of 2014 and my sticker says AUGUST 2014. I went for WEEK 36 which is only Black. I dont know what it will say on back maybe SEPTEMBER 2014. Either way i got away from that batch. If i have further problems i will have to decide if i will give them another chance. For $1200 bucks i can add to that and get to next level. But i really like oppo alot as a company and the product. I should not blame the company for a workers laziness.


 
 Not to late call them. I have not even received my shipping confirmation yet!! week 36 Black!!


----------



## bfreedma

415906 said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to one of Head-FI's longest running bits of comedy. I think everyone uses it to blow off a little steam after some of the heated debate on topics like cables where objective/subjective positions can create conflict.
> ...




It's a Headamp GSX-mk2. Solid state amp, not a DAC.


----------



## 415906

lmf22 said:


> I agree; Oppo has great customer service.  And there's no wait time when I called them this morning.
> Are we the only two having this problem?  I searched this thread and don't see anyone else.  If we're the only ones, then there's a chance it's not the whole batch.  I hope my third unit won't have any problems (third time's the charm, right?).


 
 Did you call them and stay away from the August 2014 batch????? Where are these built anyway???? China?? maybe?? About the third time is a charm...... If it was a rolls royce i would have had an epileptic seizure and driven it by accident through the dealer window!! For 1200 bucks i guess you have to keep trying within the return window. Basically after that its redicoulous!! SO maybe one more chance left after the black one. Only because they are a nice company. But i am surprised that its malfunctioning, i guess the source where they are purchasing electronic components is dropping the quality or their quality control before it gets to oppo factory. I think an investigation by oppo is in order. Thats the only way is can malfunction on the component level, after initial use. Thats why it problem pops up after a week of use. I say TEST TEST TEST. Dont be shy to use it you paid for it. $1200 bucks is still a nice chunk of cash in 2015 for anybody and thats not including fedex!


----------



## lmf22

415906 said:


> Did you call them and stay away from the August 2014 batch????? Where are these built anyway???? China?? maybe??


 
  
 Initially, I didn't think of it, but I called them back about an hour ago (after reading this thread) and asked for a newer manufacturing date.  The tech support person said they will put a note on the RMA but couldn't guarantee it.  Then I mentioned black unit is also fine, but he said they couldn't do it because it's a different part number and it will be a mess (I'm paraphrasing).  He said he tried to do it for someone else (maybe it was you!) and it didn't go well.  Maybe he got in trouble with a supervisor.  I'm glad you got a new batch.  Keep us updated. 
  
 Now that you mentioned it, I have no idea where the HA-1 was manufactured.  There's no mention of it on the unit or the box.  Even the manual doesn't say where it was printed.


----------



## 415906

lmf22 said:


> Initially, I didn't think of it, but I called them back about an hour ago (after reading this thread) and asked for a newer manufacturing date.  The tech support person said they will put a note on the RMA but couldn't guarantee it.  Then I mentioned black unit is also fine, but he said they couldn't do it because it's a different part number and it will be a mess (I'm paraphrasing).  He said he tried to do it for someone else (maybe it was you!) and it didn't go well.  Maybe he got in trouble with a supervisor.  I'm glad you got a new batch.  Keep us updated.
> 
> Now that you mentioned it, I have no idea where the HA-1 was manufactured.  There's no mention of it on the unit or the box.  Even the manual doesn't say where it was printed.


 
 Its made in china. Fine. Think of it as China Hi-End division to make our selves feel better. lol Mine is on its way in Black. I got tracking number already. Just got off phone to verify everything thing is in order. As for the supervisor getting angry he should not!!! Customer is always right!!! If you went to a car dealer and the car you got has defects and you wanted a different car it would have a different color probably. Why would i order from the same batch over and over again? Its in their best interest to freeze the batch and run extensive burn in tests before they are sent to customers. Already between you and i that is 3 Silvers in a row. Follow the Trend my Friend!!


----------



## lmf22

415906 said:


> Its made in china. Fine. Think of it as China Hi-End division to make our selves feel better. lol Mine is on its way in Black. I got tracking number already. Just got off phone to verify everything thing is in order. As for the supervisor getting angry he should not!!! Customer is always right!!! If you went to a car dealer and the car you got has defects and you wanted a different car it would have a different color probably. Why would i order from the same batch over and over again? Its in their best interest to freeze the batch and run extensive burn in tests before they are sent to customers. Already between you and i that is 3 Silvers in a row. Follow the Trend my Friend!!


 
  
 Agreed.  Someone over there needs to do extensive burn in.  With my first unit, I did continuous burn in (24/7), and the loud volume problem started in less than a week.  With my current unit, I only burned in for about 10-15 hours a day every day, and the left/right channel balance problem started in less than two weeks.  So it seems like problems start around 150-200 hours.  
  
 Just to be clear, the tech support person didn't say he got in trouble with the supervisor.  That was just my wild speculation   And you're right, even if the supervisor did get angry, he/she should not.


----------



## 415906

lmf22 said:


> Agreed.  Someone over there needs to do extensive burn in.  With my first unit, I did continuous burn in (24/7), and the loud volume problem started in less than a week.  With my current unit, I only burned in for about 10-15 hours a day every day, and the left/right channel balance problem started in less than two weeks.  So it seems like problems start around 150-200 hours.
> 
> Just to be clear, the tech support person didn't say he got in trouble with the supervisor.  That was just my wild speculation   And you're right, even if the supervisor did get angry, he/she should n


 
 The oppo company is great and their product too, we just got the bad tech in china to build ours. oppo does not really get that many returns per year i checked into it before buying. August is a tricky month for manufacturing. Alot of things happen in august like excessive consumption of alcohol because of summer parties and so on and so forth... So it was just our luck. I bet you if it was any other month we would be fine. Just a hunch!!


----------



## 415906

The Silver is still very attractive but it was not meant to be for me, had to change batches.


----------



## the-kraken

For a moment there, I thought Musicians always added the "beating a dead horse" smiley to the end of _every_ post. Way to keep us on our toes.


----------



## millwick2

lmf22 said:


> I agree; Oppo has great customer service.  And there's no wait time when I called them this morning.
> Are we the only two having this problem?  I searched this thread and don't see anyone else.  If we're the only ones, then there's a chance it's not the whole batch.  I hope my third unit won't have any problems (third time's the charm, right?).


 

 You can add me x2 to the list of people who had the exact same problems with the Silver HA-1's.  I bought my first one in July and it had the same problems.  It was replaced with another silver one in August and it too had the same problems.  Whilst within the 30 day refund period, I exercised it and had no problems getting my money back. Oppo does have great customer service and they do stand behind their warranty, which is a reason to never buy a used Oppo as you will get no warranty and could easily be throwing every cent away because the warranty only goes to the original purchaser who can prove they purchased it from Oppo or an authorized dealer with the receipt.
  
 Being that I still wanted to try the unit, I ordered a black HA-1 and it worked fine. However, it frankly is not that great of a DAC-amp imho and I have several better at half the price point. If the HA-1 was priced at half their list price, it would be within the range of being an acceptable value but with the numerous problems and the relatively high price for an at-best average DAC-amp, I can't recommend this to anyone.  Serious quality control problems appear to be the tip of the iceberg.  Makes me wonder if the early reviewed HA-1s were carefully picked setups by Oppo, or if they've done something to save costs inside the box for these later units that go to market and been riding the early review train.


----------



## 415906

the-kraken said:


> For a moment there, I thought Musicians always added the "beating a dead horse" smiley to the end of _every_ post. Way to keep us on our toes.


 
 lol.....


----------



## 415906

millwick2 said:


> You can add me x2 to the list of people who had the exact same problems with the Silver HA-1's.  I bought my first one in July and it had the same problems.  It was replaced with another silver one in August and it too had the same problems.  Whilst within the 30 day refund period, I exercised it and had no problems getting my money back. Oppo does have great customer service and they do stand behind their warranty, which is a reason to never buy a used Oppo as you will get no warranty and could easily be throwing every cent away because the warranty only goes to the original purchaser who can prove they purchased it from Oppo or an authorized dealer with the receipt.
> 
> Being that I still wanted to try the unit, I ordered a black HA-1 and it worked fine. However, it frankly is not that great of a DAC-amp imho and I have several better at half the price point. If the HA-1 was priced at half their list price, it would be within the range of being an acceptable value but with the numerous problems and the relatively high price for an at-best average DAC-amp, I can't recommend this to anyone.  Serious quality control problems appear to be the tip of the iceberg.  Makes me wonder if the early reviewed HA-1s were carefully picked setups by Oppo, or if they've done something to save costs inside the box for these later units that go to market and been riding the early review train.


 
 What are the models of the units better than oppo at half the price point?


----------



## lmf22

millwick2 said:


> You can add me x2 to the list of people who had the exact same problems with the Silver HA-1's.  I bought my first one in July and it had the same problems.  It was replaced with another silver one in August and it too had the same problems.  Whilst within the 30 day refund period, I exercised it and had no problems getting my money back. Oppo does have great customer service and they do stand behind their warranty, which is a reason to never buy a used Oppo as you will get no warranty and could easily be throwing every cent away because the warranty only goes to the original purchaser who can prove they purchased it from Oppo or an authorized dealer with the receipt.
> 
> Being that I still wanted to try the unit, I ordered a black HA-1 and it worked fine. However, it frankly is not that great of a DAC-amp imho and I have several better at half the price point. If the HA-1 was priced at half their list price, it would be within the range of being an acceptable value but with the numerous problems and the relatively high price for an at-best average DAC-amp, I can't recommend this to anyone.  Serious quality control problems appear to be the tip of the iceberg.  Makes me wonder if the early reviewed HA-1s were carefully picked setups by Oppo, or if they've done something to save costs inside the box for these later units that go to market and been riding the early review train.


 
  
 What headphones are you using with the HA-1?  I'm using the LCD-2 with balanced connection, and according to people on this thread, it's a great combo, and I agree.  (The previous amp I had was the Burson Soloist.) 
 The DAC section of the HA-1 is just an extra feature for me, and great when I visit family for a week or two.  I mainly use the amp section, feeding it with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC. 
  


415906 said:


> The Silver is still very attractive but it was not meant to be for me, had to change batches.


 
  
 Between the three of us, that's 5 defective silver units manufactured in August that had similar problems.  What's weird is that the problems go away after the amp is warm (about 15-30min).
  I also think silver looks better, and the rest of my components have silver face plates.  Let's hope I get lucky with my next silver unit. 

  
 (Edited for clarity.)


----------



## SpudHarris

415906 said:


> What are the models of the units better than oppo at half the price point?




X2??


----------



## millwick2

415906 said:


> What are the models of the units better than oppo at half the price point?


 

 Many. Couple quick examples are Logitech Transporter SE ($500 used; $800 discontinued old inventory), Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus ($500). I own both and they consistently beat the HA-1 on both ends in any double blind tests I've done.


----------



## the-kraken

millwick2 said:


> However, it frankly is not that great of a DAC-amp imho and I have several better at half the price point...


 
  
 Can you go into a bit of detail on why you feel this way (and what headphones you paired it with)? I'm curious, as I was considering the HA-1. The Sabre DAC is noted for being detailed and neutral to neutral-warm(ish), and the amp section has received a lot of accolades for being both powerful and clean. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## korzena

millwick2 said:


> Many. Couple quick examples are Logitech Transporter SE ($500 used; $800 discontinued old inventory), Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus ($500). I own both and they consistently beat the HA-1 on both ends in any double blind tests I've done.


 

 Could you tell in what specific areas were these DACs better than Oppo?


----------



## 415906

millwick2 said:


> Many. Couple quick examples are Logitech Transporter SE ($500 used; $800 discontinued old inventory), Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus ($500). I own both and they consistently beat the HA-1 on both ends in any double blind tests I've done.


 
 What DAC chips do they use????? are they all Sigma Delta types??


----------



## millwick2

Lots of people agree on lots of stuff here. Lots of hype and placebo effect too. The negative reviews are the ones people should listen to. When you buy something from amazon, don't your read the negative reviews and count them way more than any positives?  If you don't know, most products get tons of great reviews out of the gate and when you read a review by someone that owns something here, most often they are heavily biased by amongst other things the fact that they subconsciously don't want to admit they made a bad choice and instead want to justify it. When you read a review of product x at Reviews-R-Us, you don't read much candidly negative stuff do you?  Is everything that's out there great?  Really?  Or are Reviews-R-Us motivated to give great reviews and avoid honestly reviewing and providing accurate negative info because if they do no one will want them to review their product after that at all?  What about other incentives?  99% of audiophile equipment is hype.  That's just a fact and anyone in the industry will tell you that if you feed them enough pints.  People geek out for the sake of geeking out and the fact is that the old rule of spending half your money on speakers and the other half on everything else is the reality in any proper analysis where rational thought is not abandoned.
  
 Then there's point of reference. Yours may be from Burson Soloist and Bryston BDA-2 DAC, which are not two I'd match together.  If you think the HA-1 sounds great to you from your reference point, that is 100% accurate and while unlikely, may also be unbiased.  I've already stated my personal opinion of the HA-1 and its value at anything above half its price point.


----------



## millwick2

lmf22 said:


> What headphones are you using with the HA-1?  I'm using the LCD-2 with balanced connection, and according to people on this thread, it's a great combo, and I agree.  (The previous amp I had was the Burson Soloist.)
> The DAC section of the HA-1 is just an extra feature for me, and great when I visit family for a week or two.  I mainly use the amp section, feeding it with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Silver doesn't look better to me at all on the HA-1. I've owned both silver and black. I also prefer silver in most of my components.  I also think the consensus amongst all buyers is that the black is way more preferable. It's also what they released first so that's what Oppo thinks too, especially since it is an extra step for them to make a black box.  Black also sells used about 10% more of the price point than does the same silver box for almost everything I've ever seen.


----------



## korzena

millwick2 said:


> Lots of people agree on lots of stuff here. Lots of hype and placebo effect too. The negative reviews are the ones people should listen to. When you buy something from amazon, don't your read the negative reviews and count them way more than any positives?  If you don't know, most products get tons of great reviews out of the gate and when you read a review by someone that owns something here, most often they are heavily biased by amongst other things the fact that they subconsciously don't want to admit they made a bad choice and instead want to justify it. When you read a review of product x at Reviews-R-Us, you don't read much candidly negative stuff do you?  Is everything that's out there great?  Really?  Or are Reviews-R-Us motivated to give great reviews and avoid honestly reviewing and providing accurate negative info because if they do no one will want them to review their product after that at all?  What about other incentives?  99% of audiophile equipment is hype.  That's just a fact and anyone in the industry will tell you that if you feed them enough pints.  People geek out for the sake of geeking out and the fact is that the old rule of spending half your money on speakers and the other half on everything else is the reality in any proper analysis where rational thought is not abandoned.
> 
> Then there's point of reference. Yours may be from Burson Soloist and Bryston BDA-2 DAC, which are not two I'd match together.  If you think the HA-1 sounds great to you from your reference point, that is 100% accurate and while unlikely, may also be unbiased.  I've already stated my personal opinion of the HA-1 and its value at anything above half its price point.


 
  
 At the moment you seems to make the hype You don't state any specifics that would support your opinion about the gear we are talking about. Not very helpful


----------



## HasturTheYellow

lmf22 said:


> Between the three of us, that's 5 defective silver units manufactured in August that had similar problems.


 
  
 Just a note, it can't have an August manufactured HA-1 if the purchase was in July:
  


> I bought my *first one in July *and it had the same problems.  It was replaced with another silver one in August and it too had the same problems.


 
   
The replacement would have likely been another unit from July. So any conjecture about defective HA-1 units based on batch date is simply that, conjecture.


----------



## millwick2

the-kraken said:


> Can you go into a bit of detail on why you feel this way (and what headphones you paired it with)? I'm curious, as I was considering the HA-1. The Sabre DAC is noted for being detailed and neutral to neutral-warm(ish), and the amp section has received a lot of accolades for being both powerful and clean.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I bought the HA-1 originally to match with TH900s. They don't. At all. Took me 3 boxes from Oppo to figure that out but when I got a good one, it was crystal clear that this was not a good match. I arrived at the same opinion after trying it with my LCD 3's.  I find the 3's to be almost the same as the 2's X's when equally matched all the way around and db adjusted and am befuddled why some others imagine them vastly differently from one another.  Anyway, they all suffered from the same problem I've already stated which I again believe is due to the 9018 simply being a crummy chip if not implemented correctly and matched perfectly with the right amp and HP.  I even tried it with HD800, SR-009 and found it not surprisingly abysmal for those given the impedance issues.
  
 I am equally befuddled by those that describe the 9018 with the accolades you stated. I'm not a huge chip fan to begin with and chip to me equals cheap. It's simply a shortcut for doing it right. I get that at some price points it makes sense but you'll always be chasing the latest chip and latest build slaved around that chip. That's not how things are designed in the real world in almost every other industry where form follows function and the cart does not pull the horse.  You are going for analog. Period. The DACs function is relatively simple and should not drive your hearing experience and if it is at all, I submit you are overthinking it.  The best DACs don't use any chips at all and that is where you can really hear the difference.  If you are "hearing" a DAC at all, to me that is a big problem.


----------



## Badas

millwick2 said:


> I bought the HA-1 originally to match with TH900s. They don't. At all. Took me 3 boxes from Oppo to figure that out but when I got a good one, it was crystal clear that this was not a good match. I arrived at the same opinion after trying it with my LCD 3's.  I find the 3's to be almost the same as the 2's X's when equally matched all the way around and db adjusted and am befuddled why some others imagine them vastly differently from one another.  Anyway, they all suffered from the same problem I've already stated which I again believe is due to the 9018 simply being a crummy chip if not implemented correctly and matched perfectly with the right amp and HP.  I even tried it with HD800, SR-009 and found it not surprisingly abysmal for those given the impedance issues.
> 
> I am equally befuddled by those that describe the 9018 with the accolades you stated. I'm not a huge chip fan to begin with and chip to me equals cheap. It's simply a shortcut for doing it right. I get that at some price points it makes sense but you'll always be chasing the latest chip and latest build slaved around that chip. That's not how things are designed in the real world in almost every other industry where form follows function and the cart does not pull the horse.  You are going for analog. Period. The DACs function is relatively simple and should not drive your hearing experience and if it is at all, I submit you are overthinking it.  The best DACs don't use any chips at all and that is where you can really hear the difference.  If you are "hearing" a DAC at all, to me that is a big problem.




Well said. I've also been saying for months that the Dac operation is not great. It isn't terrible. I just think it is very accurate. Problem is accurate is boring. No magic. 

I refered it to the Arcam DACS . I have a few on hand. The Arcams are warm and magic. It comes with years of experience that Oppo just does not have.


----------



## the-kraken

millwick2: I don't read anything in your posts that indicate that the HA-1 significantly colors the music, exhibits graininess, or that it just doesn't have enough power for the headphones in question. I mean, what exactly was the problem?

"The HA-1 will let you hear exactly what your headphones sound like on their own. So you better make sure you like your headphones" 1


----------



## millwick2

korzena said:


> At the moment you seems to make the hype You don't state any specifics that would support your opinion about the gear we are talking about. Not very helpful


 

 That makes no sense. A "hype" is a clever marketing strategy done by a company to create an artificial and irrational buzz, usually done surreptitiously these days by a company planting their own people as regular users on a forum or in providing "reviews" and posting tons of positive stuff about their latest snake oil all over the internet and in particular on sites where certain groups tend to lose their minds over snake oil for sport. See "Schiit" and their colorfully fictitious non-hype argument masking nauseatingly gross overhyping of stuff they push everyday on this site.  Schiit has had a thread on here into the hundreds of pages over the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, yet the threads started eons before the amp was released and the DAC still hasn't been released at all.  All my "wut?!?"  How lemmings are led into a discussion about something Schiit hyped from the beginning and go on for pages telling Schiit they should charge more for the product(s) they haven't even seen yet (hint: who would do this if not with Schiit) really ought to challenge everyones' belief in anything favorably stated about such a product.  People used to fight over getting the a cabbage patch doll, beanie-baby, etc, right outside the store and camp out overnight for a doll they'd never even seen.  That's what Schiit is doing in employing a decades old model right here and sadly people are buying into it again.  Enjoy your cabbage patch kids, they'll be worth lots and are underpriced you know.  Just like that, the "hype" machine has resulted in Schiit literally raising prices of these units hundreds more just based on how many lemmings jumped on and ate it up with a spoon while they sip wine and think of you as a sucker.
  
 Here's my point: the HA-1 beats the Yggdrasil and it costs less and I haven't even heard the Yggdrasil and don't have to to make that conclusion.  Why?  Schiit doesn't listen and doesn't care about its users and is only about money.  Countless actual purchasers, not Schiit plants, have asked for a remote yet Schiit refuses to do it.  Servo stepped attenuation with a remote is cheaply implemented, has absolutely no effect on sound quality whatsoever and anybody who says it does ought to have their common sense badge ripped off their shirt.  ALL the super high end audiophile equipment where sound is the #1 focus over all else at any expense have a remote.  No remote and you eat Schiit anyway while they make you pay more for eating Schiit and increase price and give a lousy 15 day return with 15% restocking fee?   Really?  How'd that work with a silver Oppo HA-1 that was DOA for you and yet Oppo is Chinese and Schiit goes to great lengths to bad mouth China and claim the Schiit boxes are somehow better because they are made in the USA, yet they don't stand behind them as does the Chinese manufactured audiophile market.  You're going to still eat their spoonfed schiit after that?  Schiit will also make you eat the shipping even if your product is within this period.  And you still want to buy schiit and think they aren't laughing at you?  Now THAT is hype.  And oh yeah, the HA-1 has DSD and schiit refuses to put it into the Yggy, yet somehow we are supposed to ignore our common sense and that DSD allows us to listen to the superior masters in an audiophile based market?  Bizarre that people still will eat schiit and abandon their common sense.  Now couple that with an amp that has had a bunch of documented (and how many undocumented) returns for failures in humming/buzz that also doesn't have a remote and runs hot enough to heat your whole room and give you an electric bill that would have bought you brand new cans of your choice in short order--and all to run some headphones?  Makes sense, right?  Cuz that Rag amp sure isn't even close to being audiophile grade to run external speakers and again anyone who thinks so is just out of touch with reality or ignorant.  Oh, and tell me again why you made a space heater to be jack of all trades with all that extra unnecessary juice running through that no one with enough money to buy it to begin with would ever use to power external speakers but somehow you just can't listen to your customers and do what everyone else has done for decades now in the same market and add a simple RC servo so Johnny doesn't have to get up and go across the room every time he hears the phone ring only to have to wait again for your dunderbox to go through 5 speshul "checks"?
  
 I'm not "hyping" anything. In fact, if anything I've been doing the opposite.  I've also inserted a modicum of common sense, pointed to the smelling salts, and put a drop of chlorine into a heavily soiled pool where gross overhyping based on subjective speculation and ancient marketing (read: "non"marketing) tools designed to make fools part with their money are peddled ad nauseum.
  
 So yeah, the HA-1 isn't nearly as bad as some if that's what you want to hear.


----------



## millwick2

badas said:


> Well said. I've also been saying for months that the Dac operation is not great. It isn't terrible. I just think it is very accurate. Problem is accurate is boring. No magic.
> 
> I refered it to the Arcam DACS . I have a few on hand. The Arcams are warm and magic. It comes with years of experience that Oppo just does not have.


 
  
 Agreed


----------



## Vacheron

I'll take accurate any day of the week. Leave the creative work to the musicians.


----------



## john57

Accurate is wonderful for my needs. I like headphones to be neutral with low distortion. Music that is recorded well sounds great on an accurate neutral system never boring. If I wanted to "color" the music I will use JRiver DSP processing to make badly recorded music to sound better. The magic happens when recording sounds more like I am in a concert hall, just adding warmth will not do it.


----------



## 415906

Can't we just all get along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! I respect this site alot and every user on it. Masters, Audiophiles, Pros, and NOOBIES like me!!! The HA-1 is a great entry level device for people that are just entering into the hobby and don't know much. Also it takes years to train your ears like the Masters on this site. They are the only ones that can judge because they are judges of sound.


----------



## Badas

415906 said:


> Can't we just all get along  !!! I respect this site alot and every user on it. Masters, Audiophiles, Pros, and NOOBIES like me!!! The HA-1 is a great entry level device for people that are just entering into the hobby and don't know much. Also it takes years to train your ears like the Masters on this site. They are the only ones that can judge because they are judges of sound.




Yes we can.

I've been experimenting with the Oppo HA-1 today and got a impressive result.

I got a lazy new generation iPod 16G that wasn't doing anything and loaded it up with my favourite headphone music.

I then installed the HA-1 App and a EQ player App. Connected the iPod via Bluetooth and experimented with a bit of EQ.

I got very impressive results. Best I've heard the Oppo and Woo WA22. Just a tad of EQ.

So from the iPod sitting next to me I can choose music, control HA-1, adjust volume using iPod buttons and add a bit of EQ. The Oppo then sends that signal to the Woo. The best of everything. I think this could be my future way to listen to headphones.

Pics below:



IPod connect via Bluetooth, showing music selection.




Shows iPod EQ programe. It also has a soundstage programe that impressed me. Made the Oppo sound the best I've heard.


----------



## 415906

Look at what gets our attention these days as corporation names opouuu and shiite are you kidding me!! lol and all the other dumb names they call the over priced equipment. You are right! Most people are stupid driving up the price of everything. Welcome to America 2015!!! Thats why the customer is always right! Because we are so stupid we pay for it. While other people are meeting death from starvation and extremisim! I guess we will all be dining in hell tonight!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with our amps and headphones of course!.


----------



## dynamics

I am a recent proud owner of the Oppo HA-1.  This unit is a masterpiece.  It is outstanding.
  
 I've owned several DACs and Amps over the years and some that were a lot more expensive.  This is by far my favorite.  There is something about it that just makes the sound addicting.  This thing just sound right!  It is detailed, warm, and balanced.  Music/audio just sounds the way it's supposed to.
  
 Oppo HA-1 puts a lot of other DACs/Amps that are a lot more expensive to shame.  I've owned and heard some DACs/Amps which cost a lot more, offer less connectivity options, don't have the same build quality, don't look no where as near as good, and don't have practicality of the OPPO that cost 3-4 times more and some even more.
  
 You can go out there and spend a lot more, but this is as good as it gets.  You might find something that's gonna sound different, but better would be subjective.  The truth is in audio you can only hear so much, it's not like you can continually dig into a recording and hear more. You can only hear what's recorded and what the human ear is capable of.  There is nothing more to hear.  Oppo does a great job at revealing that and you don't have to sell your house to afford it.
  
 Oppo got everything right with this one and have a released a masterpiece.


----------



## korzena

dynamics said:


> I am a recent proud owner of the Oppo HA-1.  This unit is a masterpiece.  It is outstanding.
> 
> I've owned several DACs and Amps over the years and some that were a lot more expensive.  This is by far my favorite.  There is something about it that just makes the sound addicting.  This thing just sound right!  It is detailed, warm, and balanced.  Music/audio just sounds the way it's supposed to.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Recently I have auditioned Oppo HA-1 with LCD-XC and liked it very much. Unfortunately I don't have much experiece with higher-end DACs/amps and can't really evaluate it in comparison to some other gear. I have read that the amp in HA-1 is really good although DAC is a bit less resolving. I don't know, just one or two opinions. I really liked the sound, aesthetics, functionality and most of all the price of this gear. I suspect it does have good synergy with LCD-X. I am really considering Oppo as a DAC/amp solution for this headphone (and future headphone I might buy), but I am still not fully convinced if Oppo can become my end game DAC/amp or I should look further to get the most of LCD-X.


----------



## Canadian411

It's funny how our ears are diffrent, I found TH900 is a great match for ha1.

And I prefer the silver one.


----------



## 415906

Just got the Black HA-1!! Listening Now!!! Awesome back in business!!


----------



## the-kraken

dynamics, canadian411, (and any others using the ha-1 with th900's): are you running single-ended, or did you re-terminate to balanced? Cheers!


----------



## craigp

Hi all,
  
 I've currently got the Audiolab M-DAC which I use to drive HD800 (for classical/brass) and Alpha Primes (for everything else).  I'm actually delighted with the M-DAC sound signature but wonder if I would get even better results from a more powerful amp.  For this reason I started looking around and the Oppo HA-1 has caught my eye.
  
 I'm in the UK so unfortunately the HA-1 is expensive (£1200/$1800) so before making a big investment I wonder if anyone has experience of both the M-DAC and the HA-1 and could give me their view as to whether this is a worthy upgrade (in terms of both the DAC and amplifier).  Alternatively as they are both use the same DAC chip would I be better off just buying an amp?
  
 Many thanks!
  
 Craig


----------



## 415906

craigp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've currently got the Audiolab M-DAC which I use to drive HD800 (for classical/brass) and Alpha Primes (for everything else).  I'm actually delighted with the M-DAC sound signature but wonder if I would get even better results from a more powerful amp.  For this reason I started looking around and the Oppo HA-1 has caught my eye.
> 
> ...


 
 AWESOME customer service!! I am enjoying it since Jan 13!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I am a noobie but the pros know it inside out. Check out the Threads.


----------



## dynamics

the-kraken, I am using single-ended. I use my TH900s and Philips Fidelio X1.

Also, my studio monitors Neumann KH120 connected through XLR.

It is an amazing combination.


----------



## drews

craigp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've currently got the Audiolab M-DAC which I use to drive HD800 (for classical/brass) and Alpha Primes (for everything else).  I'm actually delighted with the M-DAC sound signature but wonder if I would get even better results from a more powerful amp.  For this reason I started looking around and the Oppo HA-1 has caught my eye.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I replaced my M-DAC with an HA-1, not sure I would do that again...  The M-DAC is pretty great and in some ways more versatile.  Unless you really want balanced headphone output I think you'd be better off adding a Violectric V200 (I was happy with that setup with my HD800s)...
  
 Drew
  
 P.S. Not that there's anything wrong with the Oppo, it's a nice piece of gear (much larger than the M-DAC though)..


----------



## Raptor34

millwick2 said:


> I bought the HA-1 originally to match with TH900s. They don't. At all. Took me 3 boxes from Oppo to figure that out but when I got a good one, it was crystal clear that this was not a good match. I arrived at the same opinion after trying it with my LCD 3's.  I find the 3's to be almost the same as the 2's X's when equally matched all the way around and db adjusted and am befuddled why some others imagine them vastly differently from one another.  Anyway, they all suffered from the same problem I've already stated which I again believe is due to the 9018 simply being a crummy chip if not implemented correctly and matched perfectly with the right amp and HP.  I even tried it with HD800, SR-009 and found it not surprisingly abysmal for those given the impedance issues.
> 
> I am equally befuddled by those that describe the 9018 with the accolades you stated. I'm not a huge chip fan to begin with and chip to me equals cheap. It's simply a shortcut for doing it right. I get that at some price points it makes sense but you'll always be chasing the latest chip and latest build slaved around that chip. That's not how things are designed in the real world in almost every other industry where form follows function and the cart does not pull the horse.  You are going for analog. Period. The DACs function is relatively simple and should not drive your hearing experience and if it is at all, I submit you are overthinking it.  The best DACs don't use any chips at all and that is where you can really hear the difference.  If you are "hearing" a DAC at all, to me that is a big problem.


 

 Dont ya just love hate mail.   Millwick, I simply don't believe a word of it.  You have, in my opinion an agenda of some kind that goes far far beyond just impressions.  In other words I believe your are just "full of it".  
 have a nice day.....


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 Quote:


millwick2 said:


> Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus ($500). I own both and they consistently beat the HA-1 on both ends in any double blind tests I've done.


 
  
 I tried the DacMagic Plus and in my opinion it was just "OK" for the price. The built quality is great, the sound is good, the volume knob is crap. However I found it too scratchy on treble and it certainly did not provide the soundstage as the HA-1 did. In the meanwhile I also returned the Asus Essence One. Maybe a Violectric would be another solution for me or something higher than 1500€, however I don't want to spent that much for a combined DAC/HAmp. Up till now the HA-1 bet everything I tested (and I am just using single-ended for now with my T1). I know I am just a beginner, but that's my opinion.


----------



## adiebear

Sorry, couldn't resist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Flame wars about Oppo (nothing to do with the HA-1) on another forum resulted in the emoticon.


----------



## Smarty-pants

raptor34 said:


> Dont ya just love hate mail.   Millwick, I simply don't believe of word of it.  You have, in my opinion an agenda of some kind that goes far far beyond just impressions.  In other words I believe your are just "full of it".
> have a nice day.....




Why is it that these type of posters always seem to have a very low post count.
Not that one needs a high post count to have a valued opinion, but, well... you know...


----------



## SpudHarris

craigp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've currently got the Audiolab M-DAC which I use to drive HD800 (for classical/brass) and Alpha Primes (for everything else).  I'm actually delighted with the M-DAC sound signature but wonder if I would get even better results from a more powerful amp.  For this reason I started looking around and the Oppo HA-1 has caught my eye.
> 
> ...




Craig, I traded up from the AudioLab M-Dac. I had both for a while before selling the M-Dac. It's a great piece of kit but in my opinion not in the same class as the HA-1. Where are you in UK?


----------



## millwick2

canadian411 said:


> It's funny how our ears are diffrent, I found TH900 is a great match for ha1.
> 
> And I prefer the silver one.


 
 It's not funny. It's science. It's also the case that your ears will hear differently every single time even under the exact same conditions.
 Having said that, the science behind why the HA-1 is a bad match for the TH900 is pretty clear but I suppose it's pointless to explain it to you when apparently already own them and would want to argue differently.  Btw, 30+ years as a EE and any subjective testing I do takes a back seat to the objective readings I get from directly testing equipment as the facts don't lie and our ears are far less sensitive with results that are entirely subjective and not reproducible within even the same subjective listener from one moment to the next setting aside the various collection of biases.
 If you think it's awesome, you are certainly entitled to your opinion from whatever point of reference, experience, and lack of bias in which it is provided.
 I used to prefer the color red as a child, then it became blue, later green, but I'm not sure how that helps anyone else, nor that anyone cares.
 As for the HA-1, I think it is pretty clear that there are apparently enough serious defects that have consistently been voiced only with respect to the silver HA-1 (and who knows how many unvoiced, or those that don't have a good enough ear or basis of comparison to even know it is defective) that I don't care what color it is as long as it does what it is supposed to do and the silver one exclusively has failed even as voiced on this forum.
 If your silver one fails tomorrow or next month or year, would you even know?  I also wonder if it did, you would be able to look back and be proud of publicly encouraging others about a color in how you "prefer the silver one".
 If it's not the duty of users to share less than desirable facts about things they are contemplating dumping lots of money into, then what is the real purpose and utility of this site?


----------



## millwick2

raptor34 said:


> Dont ya just love hate mail.   Millwick, I simply don't believe a word of it.  You have, in my opinion an agenda of some kind that goes far far beyond just impressions.  In other words I believe your are just "full of it".
> have a nice day.....


 

 You are entitled to your opinion, just not a completely different set of facts where you misportray a post as "hate mail". First, it's not mail. Second, I far from "hate" the HA-1. It simply is not a good fit for the TH900 and several other cans I tested both objectively and subjectively. I also articulated some of my reasons. I do take issue with the HA-1's price point as again, I believe one can get the same and often better results from a dac-amp at half the price.  I even pointed people to a couple examples.  I also said I prefered the HA-1 over anything Schiit based on what I think should be pretty obvious to anyone about Schiit's practices and duping everyone around here.  So clearly I have no agenda against Oppo and in some respects appreciate that entry level offering out of the gate.  Indeed, there's no shame in putting out a dac-amp that attempts to serve a certain portion of the market at a certain value price point, but if it is value you are going for (and not just out to hype and dupe silly audiophiles as some other companies do) then I will submit the HA-1 has failed as the better values are at half their price point and some of which perform better.  If their next dac-amp implements the 9018 architecture without adding to artifacts and adjusts for the obviously unintended ear fatigue that results from their ignoring that all other cans save theirs will only have accentuated problems in mids, then I'll become a huge fan of them. It's what a company does to improve their product, improve the value for the customer, and produce something that delivers on performance--not hype as a way to make audiophiles and half-in pretenders part with $'s based on what some guy hears on a certain occasion and chooses to color with with amorphous subjective words that are meaningless.
 You have a nice day too.
 Sincerely.


----------



## Thrang

millwick2 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, just not a completely different set of facts where you misportray a post as "hate mail". First, it's not mail. Second, I far from "hate" the HA-1. It simply is not a good fit for the TH900 and several other cans I tested both objectively and subjectively. I also articulated some of my reasons. I do take issue with the HA-1's price point as again, I believe one can get the same and often better results from a dac-amp at half the price.  I even pointed people to a couple examples.  I also said I prefered the HA-1 over anything Schiit based on what I think should be pretty obvious to anyone about Schiit's practices and duping everyone around here.  So clearly I have no agenda against Oppo and in some respects appreciate that entry level offering out of the gate.  Indeed, there's no shame in putting out a dac-amp that attempts to serve a certain portion of the market at a certain value price point, but if it is value you are going for (and not just out to hype and dupe silly audiophiles as some other companies do) then I will submit the HA-1 has failed as the better values are at half their price point and some of which perform better.  If their next dac-amp implements the 9018 architecture without adding to artifacts and adjusts for the obviously unintended ear fatigue that results from their ignoring that all other cans save theirs will only have accentuated problems in mids, then I'll become a huge fan of them. It's what a company does to improve their product, improve the value for the customer, and produce something that delivers on performance--not hype as a way to make audiophiles and half-in pretenders part with $'s based on what some guy hears on a certain occasion and chooses to color with with amorphous subjective words that are meaningless.
> You have a nice day too.
> Sincerely.




There is no ear fatigue...sorry you are pontificating for other reasons. It's a great amp and and DAC. We all have our opinions which is fine, but to denigrate to this level is silly.

I bought the PM-1 and HA-1 together...the PM-1 went back because of comfort, and I would have had no qualms sending the HA-1 back if I felt it was inferior. 

It actually seems to be a pretty good price point for a powerful amp, DAC, balanced design, remote control, app control.

_Serious defects? _. Really...


----------



## Canadian411

Ok I totally respect what you said there.

I noticed that as you are getting older your ear or hearing deteriorate. 30+ years I understand you're an experienced EE but doesn't mean that apply to everyone.

I am in 30s so my hearing is pretty good, don't need to listen loud to hear the details. 

When I heard little defect on sr71b and was on the phone with Ray he didn't noticed the noise. That's when I realized that I shoulnt listen to older people  their hearings are not that sharp.

I am just saying this, oppo ha1 sounds extremely good compared to what I have/had. When the sound signature is graded scientificall?y? Maybe you want to throw in the cable discussion? Lol.


No hard feeeling, I am just sharing my opinion, that's all.


----------



## Currawong

millwick2 said:


> Schiit's practices and duping everyone around here


 
  
 millwick2,
  
 I'm pretty pro-active around here about making sure there is nothing inappropriate going on (shilling or astroturfing) and I have zero tolerance for it. I've banned two famous companies from the forums after I discovered one slandering a competitor through a shill account and another for astroturfing. Both were sponsors previously.  To give you an idea how pro-active I am and how comprehensive the tools I have, would you like to explain why you have two accounts here? The other one hasn't posted at all, so I don't know if it is because you chose a different name or are sharing computers with someone else. Maybe you'd like to PM me the answer to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have met Jason and Mike, who own Schiit Audio, and I find them to be upstanding people (and very fun to talk to). The well-known person who appears to be hyped by Schiit's statement products is posting his opinion, as he is permitted, just like everyone else. However, Jason and Mike are _very_ famous in the hi-fi industry, with a track record of excellent products, so the idea of them making new statement products is one that has a number of people quite excited. There is nothing stopping them making super-shiny, buzzword crazy and uber-expensive components, but instead they have gone for value and a bit of fun instead, which has us _more _excited as we wont have to pay a huge amount of money for them, as we would if they had shiny cases, distributor and dealer markup along with a price that has to include a huge marketing budget to go along with it. _That doesn't mean you have to like what they've made._ But it is a bit over the top that because you didn't like them and other people have, that there is a conspiracy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since this is a HA-1 thread, to keep things on topic, I will also say I have met people from Oppo and borrowed and reviewed their gear. I totally get what they are aiming for with their products -- in the case of the HA-1 a multi-tasking all-rounder which, *IMO* is better value as a very functional piece of gear rather than the most resolving or nicest-sounding DAC out there. IMO I thought that the price was spot-on given both the sound quality and functionality included, but not something I'd choose as a standalone DAC or amp for preference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So...post your opinions, but no more conspiracy nonsense please. The only real conspiracy here is that we're trying to maintain a community of people who want to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## goldendarko

Well said Currawong, hopefully that will keep the trolls at bay for a while. Also, just want to say I've found that Schiit's gear and customer service have both been top notch, and I've stated as much in my Ragnarok review I posted a while back. I'm looking at picking up the HA-1 as a secondary computer based setup, from everything I've read so far it sounds like exactly what you just described, a great multi-tasking amp/DAC.


----------



## youngarthur

I read the forums,to get a general idea of what a product will sound like. If it (TO ME ) sound superior to what i have,and i can afford it,i will buy it.Whether other people like/hate it, is immaterial. We all appear to hear differently to some extent,so there will always be different opinions. FOR ME, the Oppo sounds good,plenty of flexibility,remote,I can use the 846,or the 800,balanced ,or otherwise,remote control,whats not to like. Sorry, i am rambling again.


----------



## tuatara

Just throw my two cents worth in about the HA-1.
 Headphones have been my preferred method of listening to music since 1969 so I'd reguard myself as an enthusiast.
 I'd certainly fit into the category of older user with some hearing loss.
  
 I'm not big on digital as in non cd playback so my Oppo is used mainly as an amp and probably around 70% via my turntable setup.
 Using it like that and mainly with my Audeze phones I can only echo the findings that Skylab posted on his Inner Fidelity report. I find low gain setting in balanced mode more that enough to drive the LCd3/2 way past my normal listening level.
 As a stand alone amp a nice step up from the Meier and Mapletree amps I sold to finance the Oppo. I was looking for a quality ss amp with balanced out option and the HA-1 fits that nicely. Got sick and tired of tube amps and chasing down NOS valves and the various other issues that can occur.
  
 I dont have any previous experience with Dac's and at this stage I'm mainly using it to listen to the vintage mp3 files that came with the Third Man  ParamounT Records box sets, hardly a fair test so I'll reserve judgement on that.
  
 I have been away from this forum for several years but not surprised to find that some things haven't changed, like the people who seem to think that their opinion of a product is the definitive one, good or bad. 
 I also wonder why more forum members fail to question the quality of the music they're playing and instead of blaming the delivery system go back and have a look at the mastering/mix  , especially in a lot of current music.
 That's one of the reasons I still keep a few sets of phones and amps. There are records that are not enjoyable via the Grado's or AT's that will be acceptable say with the LCD2.
 The first step in the chain is the most important and worth keeping that in mind before rushing into judgement on phones, amps or dacs.
  
 Back on the thread, absolutely no regrets with either of the Oppo products I have and now looking forward to the PM-3.


----------



## x RELIC x

Agreed 100%


----------



## stuart1927

So...I currently have an emotiva stealth dc-1, which is hooked up to an olive one. I output from the emotiva to my doge 8 pre-amp, which goes to doge 9 mono-blocks. I'm using tekton pendragon speakers. So I have a mix of solid state and tube gear. I must admit... the sound is pretty impressive. However, I saw the oppo ha-1 and love the functionality and wondered if I'd hear a major difference vs the emotiva? I'd use the ha-1 as a DAC and headphone amp, I'd have no need to use it as a preamp as the doge 8 is a pretty amazing unit. I'm just wondering if I would hear a significant difference vs the emotiva? Obviously the oppo has a few other advantages in terms of features, but would appreciate any thoughts/ feedback.


----------



## Sorefoot19

Thank you Currawong.  I like a fiesty debate, but prefer not see companies or people being trashed.


----------



## Hooster

Now that I have had mine for a bit more than a month I should let you know how it is going. To me, Oppo have hit it out of the ball park with this one. I have been looking at the market for headphone amps for years now, so I know most of what is out there.  The stand out offerings in terms of functionality and value for money seem to be Audio GD and Oppo.  The Oppo does everything I want it to, it is well made and looks nice and it sounds sweet. There are many other contenders but they always seem to fall over at one or two hurdles.
  
 There is really nothing more to ask for. Very highly recommended.
  
 The Class A headphone amp also sounds very sweet when it is feeding my power amp.


----------



## the-kraken

If you're feeding an external amp (assuming using RCA/xlr output), wouldn't you just be hearing the HA1's DAC? Not that it wouldn't sound sweet, just that you wouldn't be hearing the class A headphone amp in that configuration.

Oops, missed that you're actually using the headphone out into your amp. Which is odd.


----------



## abvolt

I agree it's good to see an active admin, Oh by the way I love  Oppo gear also..


----------



## goldendarko

the-kraken said:


> If you're feeding an external amp (assuming using RCA/xlr output), wouldn't you just be hearing the HA1's DAC? Not that it wouldn't sound sweet, just that you wouldn't be hearing the class A headphone amp in that configuration.




That's correct. The Oppo would act as the DAC in that setup


----------



## the-kraken

I missed that Hooster is using the headphone out into their amp. That's an odd choice, I'm curious why?


----------



## Hooster

Because the discrete class A headphone amp sounds better than the op amps they use for their normal pre out.


----------



## Dark Ayla

Hi
  
 I urge all of you to read my very short review that I will end with few questions, please try your best to answer 
  
  
 I tested this amp/dac for around 20 days (used HE560, V-moda M100).
  
 Build
  
 SUPER! High quality material that you feel everytime you touch the knobs. No complaints at all.
  
 Look
  
 Perfect! Nice LCD screen with all info that you want. Dimensions are great, no crazy cube shape or too flat design. 
  
 Inputs/outputs
  
 There is no am/dac that can beat the HA 1 when it comes to inputs/outputs, Balanced and unbalanced headphones outs (4pin XLR and quarter inch), USB in (i use it to get audio out of my mac), optical in (I use it to get audio out of my PS4), pre amp out, bluetooth in (connected my iPhone and mac with no issues at all), coaxial in and more! This device acts as my media centre, I connected all my devices to this monster.
  
 Interface
  
 Easy with no learning curve. Just spend 2 min with it and you can master the entire interface. 
  
  
 Remote control
  
 NICE  and not just remote, you can also download app on your cell phone to control the HA-1. The app is so great and really easy to pair over bluetooth. You don't have to turn the bluetooth on the HA-1 to connect the app! THSI IS GREAT. 
  
  
 Sound
  
 Honest! yes the HA-1 is honest dac/amp no colour or whatever. Transparent and will reveal the weakness of bad mixing and records. Sound stage is SUPER. 
 YES there is zing at the high freq which might be annoying sometimes but it all depends on the quality of the record. If you have clean music that was mastered and mixed by good musician, then there will be no harshness or zing. Is this annoying? Yes, sometimes. I tried it with the HE560, which revealed that this amp/dac doesn't match well with bright headphones! The HE560 is too bright (to my taste) and have uncontrolled treble. So when pairing the HE560 with HA-1 you will get unpleasant results. 
  
 My guess that the HA-1 was designed to be paired with warm headphones such as the PM1 and PM2 (this is why some members on this thread reported nice results with LCD 2, I never tried the LCD 2 but I assume they are warm). 
  
 When pairing low ohm IEM you will hear hum/hisss at the background. BUT no hiss/hummm with 35ohm or above headphones. I tried it with V-moda M100, I got quite nice background. The V-Moda m100 is dynamic bassy phones, they don't match very well with the HA-1 due to the zing at highs (I know that HA-1 is over kill for V-moda). 
  
  
 I am waiting for my PM-1 to try them with the HA-1, I assume that I will get very nice results. Because the HA-1 has energy on the highs which will balance the warmth of the PM-1 and give them since of air. 
  
  
 My questions:
 1- Do u think that bright dac/amp like the HA-1 is good for all warm headphones? I like warmth but sometimes they feel congested and I think that bright dac/amp will balance the warmth by offering more energy at the highs.
 2- Bright amp/dac + warm headphones OR warm amp/dac + bright headphones, which is better???
 3- Do u believe in SS amp burn in? Do u think the HA-1 will loose little of the zing at highs after 100 hours?
  
  
 I LOVE HA-1 again I LOVE HA-1 the inputs and out puts are so convenient for me. I will loose a lot if I return this little monster.


----------



## Hooster

1. Trying to balance one coloration with another does not seem very productive. If you like a warm or bright coloration, just get equipment that has that. if you want neutral, get neutral.
 2. Ditto.
 3. Burn in? No you just get used to it's sound. Zing? That just depends on the recordings you listen to.


----------



## shipus90

This is the only useful bit of information that is of interest...
 where can i buy it?


----------



## Dark Ayla

Got it directly from Oppo.
  
 What part that you liked?


----------



## EVOLVIST

I've been fiddling with the iFi gear - especially the iDSD micro. Has anyone hear the iDSD micro compared to the HA1?


----------



## sfo1972

evolvist said:


> I've been fiddling with the iFi gear - especially the iDSD micro. Has anyone hear the iDSD micro compared to the HA1?


 

 I have heard it against the ifi Nano. Check this post:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683406/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-discussion-impression/1065#post_11182396
  
 I would imaging the micro to be better the the nano. What are you exactly pondering? Buying an iDSD micro over the HA1?


----------



## EVOLVIST

sfo1972 said:


> I have heard it against the ifi Nano. Check this post:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/683406/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-discussion-impression/1065#post_11182396
> 
> I would imaging the micro to be better the the nano. What are you exactly pondering? Buying an iDSD micro over the HA1?


 
  
 Thanks for the response. Yes, I am demoing the iDSD micro. Well, not quite demoing yet, because I'm going with the recommended 200 hour burn in time. As of right now the iDSD sounds pretty compressed, which isn't a very good thing. So, yes, I'm wondering if I should try out the HA1, over the iDSD micro. With both I would go into my SPL Auditor headphone amp, anyway. I'm interested in cleanliness and the DAC chip, really. Perhaps the preamp in the HA1, depending on what suits me, as I like to set my Auditor at unity gain and adjust the volume on the preamp accordingly (if, in fact, the preamp sounds good, as a matter of taste).
  
 Interesting post that you pointed out.


----------



## Herbie151

Just a quick one here:
  
 If we've already established that an ipod connected at the front ("mobile") is ONLY providing the ones and zeros, not using its own DAC and amp inside it, then how-come that functions like the "EQ" adjust, such as "treble booster" still work?  Surely they shouls have no effect at-all? Doesn't that rather infer that the ipod is still doing some processing - which it shouldn't be?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Herb....


----------



## the-kraken

*Normal Operation:*     "RAW DATA"  -> DSP*  -> DAC -> Internal Headphone amp -> headphones
*Head-fi'er Operation:* "RAW DATA"  -> DSP*  -> 30pin/lighting cable -> Outboard DAC -> headphones
  
 The Digital Signal Processing (DSP) is applied before the DAC, therefore it affects the signal even when you bypass the iDevice internal DAC. You can just set the EQ to "off" to remove any DSP. 
  
*Note: my point here isn't to imply that all head-fi'ers use DSP/EQ on their iDevices, but simply to show where in the chain it's applied.


----------



## Badas

herbie151 said:


> Just a quick one here:
> 
> If we've already established that an ipod connected at the front ("mobile") is ONLY providing the ones and zeros, not using its own DAC and amp inside it, then how-come that functions like the "EQ" adjust, such as "treble booster" still work?  Surely they shouls have no effect at-all? Doesn't that rather infer that the ipod is still doing some processing - which it shouldn't be?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah that has occurred to me also. However it must be digital manipulation in the iPod.
  
 Let me explain. I have a iPod classic and the Arcam DrDock. The Arcam dock is connected to the Oppo using coax. A digital only format. Now the iPod EQ still works using that connection. It is only a digital connection. So however iPod is doing the EQ functions it must be on a digital functionality.


----------



## sfo1972

evolvist said:


> Thanks for the response. Yes, I am demoing the iDSD micro. Well, not quite demoing yet, because I'm going with the recommended 200 hour burn in time. As of right now the iDSD sounds pretty compressed, which isn't a very good thing. So, yes, I'm wondering if I should try out the HA1, over the iDSD micro. With both I would go into my SPL Auditor headphone amp, anyway. I'm interested in cleanliness and the DAC chip, really. Perhaps the preamp in the HA1, depending on what suits me, as I like to set my Auditor at unity gain and adjust the volume on the preamp accordingly (if, in fact, the preamp sounds good, as a matter of taste).
> 
> Interesting post that you pointed out.


 

 No problem. I can only give you the perspective of the HA1 and the Nano for now. Nonetheless, I have owned the HA1 for over 3 months and its rock solid. Built like a tank, no hiccups, excellent DAC, and an amazing media center. Its really above and beyond only a DAC, its actually an unfair comparison because you get some much more out of the HA1.
  
 I initially bought it as a Headphone Amp and then switched over to the Lyr2 as my headphone AMP. The HA1 remained in the chain as the DAC and media center (bluetooth, mobile phone connect, pre-amp) and I can't see living without it now. I am researching turntables now, yeah..really..., and the HA1 will take the phono stage inputs and act as a pre-amp for the rest of my rig.


----------



## Badas

sfo1972 said:


> No problem. I can only give you the perspective of the HA1 and the Nano for now. Nonetheless, I have owned the HA1 for over 3 months and its rock solid. Built like a tank, no hiccups, excellent DAC, and an amazing media center. Its really above and beyond only a DAC, its actually an unfair comparison because you get some much more out of the HA1.
> 
> I initially bought it as a Headphone Amp and then switched over to the Lyr2 as my headphone AMP. The HA1 remained in the chain as the DAC and media center (bluetooth, mobile phone connect, pre-amp) and I can't see living without it now. *I am researching turntables now, yeah..really..., and the HA1 will take the phono stage inputs and act as a pre-amp for the rest of my rig.*


 
  
 Yes. I've been toying with the idea of a TT as well.
  
 So do I have the right? We will need a TT that feeds into a phono stage and then into the Oppo. Is that correct?
  
 I have to make a space somewhere????


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> So do I have the right? We will need a TT that feeds into a phono stage and then into the Oppo. Is that correct?


 
  
 Yes


----------



## atubbs

badas said:


> Yes. I've been toying with the idea of a TT as well.
> 
> So do I have the right? We will need a TT that feeds into a phono stage and then into the Oppo. Is that correct?
> 
> I have to make a space somewhere????


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## korzena

sfo1972 said:


> No problem. I can only give you the perspective of the HA1 and the Nano for now. Nonetheless, I have owned the HA1 for over 3 months and its rock solid. Built like a tank, no hiccups, excellent DAC, and an amazing media center. Its really above and beyond only a DAC, its actually an unfair comparison because you get some much more out of the HA1.
> 
> I initially bought it as a Headphone Amp and then switched over to the Lyr2 as my headphone AMP. The HA1 remained in the chain as the DAC and media center (bluetooth, mobile phone connect, pre-amp) and I can't see living without it now. I am researching turntables now, yeah..really..., and the HA1 will take the phono stage inputs and act as a pre-amp for the rest of my rig.


 
 Do you prefer Lyr2 over HA-1 as an amp?


----------



## sfo1972

badas said:


> Yes. I've been toying with the idea of a TT as well.
> 
> So do I have the right? We will need a TT that feeds into a phono stage and then into the Oppo. Is that correct?
> 
> I have to make a space somewhere????




You got it. In some cases such as vpi nomad the phono stage is built in and you get rca out at line level. In other TTs you will need the phono stage.

You can connect straight into the ha1's aux input in that case. Have you looked at any TTs?


----------



## Badas

sfo1972 said:


> You got it. In some cases such as vpi nomad the phono stage is built in and you get rca out at line level. In other TTs you will need the phono stage.
> 
> You can connect straight into the ha1's aux input in that case. Have you looked at any TTs?


 
  
 Not really. Just toying with the idea. I have to find space.
 Local shop has some nice Rega's. Probably what I would look at.


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> Not really. Just toying with the idea. I have to find space.
> Local shop has some nice Rega's. Probably what I would look at.


 
  
 You can not go wrong with Rega.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

415906 said:


> Wow, oppo is a great company, they are sending a brand new unit out today, will have tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They are the absolute best.  I have never thought of buying a Blu-Ray player from anyone else except them, all the way back to the BDP-83.  Awesome products and their service/support is directly out of Mountain View, CA  !  
  
 will be getting my HA-1 Friday...can't wait...


----------



## Badas

z06_pilot said:


> They are the absolute best.  I have never thought of buying a Blu-Ray player from anyone else except them, all the way back to the BDP-83.  Awesome products and their service/support is directly out of Mountain View, CA  !
> 
> will be getting my HA-1 Friday...can't wait...




Agreed. I have purchased these from Oppo since 2008:

BDP 83, BDP 80, BDP 93, two BDP103D's and the HA-1.

All products are still working fine. First blu-ray product was buggy at first but they stuck by it and got it stable in the end. It still rocks on in my youngest sons room. 

Oppo rocks.


----------



## Canadian411

korzena said:


> Do you prefer Lyr2 over HA-1 as an amp?


 
  
 I heard lyr has a noise problem, not sure about lyr2 if they fixed that issue.
 Oppo is so quiet IMO.


----------



## sfo1972

korzena said:


> Do you prefer Lyr2 over HA-1 as an amp?


 

 It really depends on what you prefer. The HA1 is more detailed with high-resolution. Its a top-notch, IMHO, solid state Headphone amp with many add-ons and cool features such as bluetooth streaming and pre-amp.  The Lyr2 on the other hand dishes music that is liquid in texture that feels warmer and closer to the heart. Tracks such as best audiophile voices stop you dead in your tracks to enjoy the liquidity of the music and you are instantly swept away.
  
 In essence, it depends on what you like in music. I have both right and left brain tendencies and enjoy both types of music. Others prefer only one or the other.


----------



## korzena

sfo1972 said:


> It really depends on what you prefer. The HA1 is more detailed with high-resolution. Its a top-notch, IMHO, solid state Headphone amp with many add-ons and cool features such as bluetooth streaming and pre-amp.  The Lyr2 on the other hand dishes music that is liquid in texture that feels warmer and closer to the heart. Tracks such as best audiophile voices stop you dead in your tracks to enjoy the liquidity of the music and you are instantly swept away.
> 
> In essence, it depends on what you like in music. I have both right and left brain tendencies and enjoy both types of music. Others prefer only one or the other.


 
 Is it Lyr with stock tubes that you're are comparing the Oppo to?
  
 I've only auditioned HA-1 and I liked it a lot more than my Lyr (stock tubes) with LCD-2. Greater resolution and details for sure, and at the same time very musical. This is why I've asked why Lyr over HA-1? Maybe better tubes


----------



## goldendarko

Just got the HA-1 yesterday in black! Looks and sounds fantastic even via Bluetooth. will post more impressions and hopefully a full review soon.


----------



## olegausany

korzena said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on what you prefer. The HA1 is more detailed with high-resolution. Its a top-notch, IMHO, solid state Headphone amp with many add-ons and cool features such as bluetooth streaming and pre-amp.  The Lyr2 on the other hand dishes music that is liquid in texture that feels warmer and closer to the heart. Tracks such as best audiophile voices stop you dead in your tracks to enjoy the liquidity of the music and you are instantly swept away.
> ...



Of course you need better tubes


----------



## sfo1972

korzena said:


> Is it Lyr with stock tubes that you're are comparing the Oppo to?
> 
> I've only auditioned HA-1 and I liked it a lot more than my Lyr (stock tubes) with LCD-2. Greater resolution and details for sure, and at the same time very musical. This is why I've asked why Lyr over HA-1? Maybe better tubes


 
  
  


olegausany said:


> Of course you need better tubes


 

 @*korzena, *I suggest you check the Lyr Tube rolling thread. There is a lot of information on good tubes and advice to avoid costly mistakes, such as buying unmatched pairs and not so trustworthy sellers. Check this post to get started and let me know what you think about tube recommendations, ask any questions you may have:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/673709/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers/4575#post_11215025


----------



## korzena

sfo1972 said:


> @*korzena, *I suggest you check the Lyr Tube rolling thread. There is a lot of information on good tubes and advice to avoid costly mistakes, such as buying unmatched pairs and not so trustworthy sellers. Check this post to get started and let me know what you think about tube recommendations, ask any questions you may have:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/673709/schiit-lyr-tube-rollers/4575#post_11215025


 
 Thanks for your offer. I did read parts of this thread although I didn't quite realize how big an improvement better tubes are able to make.


----------



## olegausany

korzena said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > @*korzena, *I suggest you check the Lyr Tube rolling thread. There is a lot of information on good tubes and advice to avoid costly mistakes, such as buying unmatched pairs and not so trustworthy sellers. Check this post to get started and let me know what you think about tube recommendations, ask any questions you may have:
> ...



To try different tubes is the only way to find out which ones will work best for you. I, for example, was in minority who prefer very unpopular 6N1P over very popular Matsu 6922 or Orange Globes


----------



## Sorefoot19

I don't have the LCD-2, but I do own a few planar cans.  For some, Solid State is better for planars since they seem to have better bass and a generally warmer overall sound.  Tubes work very well with bright sounding headphones, as they seem to warm up and smooth the upper mids and treble.  I own a Lyr and did upgrade the tubes to Amperex Orange Globes,  It did improve sound, IMO.  The Lyr tube rolling thread really helped me out, and I was not sorry with my choice of NOS tubes.  However, I did not go down the rabbit hole of tube rolling.  I'm not wealthy enough for that.


----------



## sfo1972

korzena said:


> Thanks for your offer. I did read parts of this thread although I didn't quite realize how big an improvement better tubes are able to make.


 

 I don't blame you, neither did I until I decided to try and roll tubes. The difference is between night and day and interestingly vintage tubes are the ones that sound amazing compared to recently manufactured tubes. My experience is primarily with the stock and Russian tubes. I have '72, '75, & '80 Voskhdod rockets each with its own different sound signature. And now working on the burnin of a 75 Reflektor Russian tube.
  
 If you are just getting started check the rankings in the posts and match your budget to one of the top 5 tubes. This can get quite expensive for older tubes as they could go for $200-$300 a pair. My recommendation is a humble  budget of $50-$100 for a pair of vintage tubes will transform your Lyr.
  
 Good luck


----------



## x RELIC x

Ha, I tried different tubes with my HA-1 and it didn't work out too well. Oh wait. :rolleyes:


----------



## sfo1972

x relic x said:


> Ha, I tried different tubes with my HA-1 and it didn't work out too well. Oh wait.


 

 Lol...


----------



## olegausany

x relic x said:


> Ha, I tried different tubes with my HA-1 and it didn't work out too well. Oh wait. :rolleyes:



If you have something to attach to it it definitely will work and sound will improve. Confirmed by using 2 different amps


----------



## HI-BIT

I have read almost every page here. I decided to buy the HA-1. I am using it as DAC only (no cans). So far I have about 25 hours on the unit. Here are my findings:
  
 Build quality compares to the best audiophile DACs.
  
 Runs a little hot but not extreme.
  
 Display is nice but I would not miss it.
  
 Volume control is not always linear (can speed up quickly).
  
 RCA outs sound OK but headphone out is better to amp/speakers. The RCA out OP Amps sound thin and a little bright. The discrete headphone out is much more relaxed.
  
 Remote works well and fits my hand perfectly.
  
 Best ESS processor implementation sonically. Compared to other DACs I have listened to the HA-1 does not sound flat, perhaps a little lively.
  
 I use optical for my HTPC computer and USB for my Audio only PC. I can easily switch between inputs.
  
  
 My custom built Audio PC employs the SOTM card and battery pack which is sonically superior to the motherboard USB port. This PC has minimal Win-7 processes, no network connection, and a external linear power supply. I did have an issue installing the OPPO driver at first but with the help of Jesus at Sonore this was resolved.
  
 Sonically, the HA-1 excels throughout the musical spectrum. Extended bass, punchy midbass, liquid midrange, and natural highs. I have some hard to reproduce 44k, 16 bit AIFF live recordings that now sound like "you are there." These recordings are simple stage mics (2), head amp, ADC, and DAT recorder. Originally Shorten files, I have converted them to AIFF (actually sounds better). The recordings are a simple trio of keyboards, percussion, and bass. The cymbals now sound like brass instead of tin and are not forced. Kick drum is taut and powerful. One can hear the crack of the snares and the acoustic room ring. Wood blocks sound like wood. One can also hear the range of the keyboard notes as they are no longer blurred together. The bass is well defined and not boomy. I am now moving forward to hi-rez PCM and DSD recordings.
  
 In summary, this is the best DAC I have experienced. IMO, to gain the best performance in a stereo system with speakers, the headphone out to amp (low setting) and SOTM USB card and battery power supply are a must.


----------



## x RELIC x

olegausany said:


> If you have something to attach to it it definitely will work and sound will improve. Confirmed by using 2 different amps




Not arguing with any points here, just that this is the HA-1 thread and the specific sonic qualities of different tubes type of discussions can de-rail it quickly.


----------



## Hooster

What a brilliant post, HI-BIT. I rarely see such great information from someone with such a low post count.


----------



## akhyar

Excellent post HI-BIT.
I think you are the 3rd or 4th user that prefers the headphone out to amp/receiver than the RCA pre-amp out. 
Btw, did you use the headphone single-ended or balanced when connecting to your amp?
Cheers


----------



## HI-BIT

Thanks folks for the accolades. I only post when I have something worthwhile to say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Akhyar: I am using the the SE 1/4" jack since all my gear is RCA (tubes). I use the silver Cabledyne cables which replaced my Audioquests.
  
 Also for the media center I use J.River 20 and ASIO, bitstreaming. Plays all files.


----------



## Vacheron

hi-bit said:


> I only post when I have something worthwhile to say.


 
 I do the exact opposite.


----------



## Khragon

Hi,
  
 Quick question, can the HA1 bypass its internal volume control and act as DAC only? or is it always in pre-amp mode?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## akhyar

hi-bit said:


> Thanks folks for the accolades. I only post when I have something worthwhile to say.  :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Akhyar: I am using the the SE 1/4" jack since all my gear is RCA (tubes). I use the silver Cabledyne cables which replaced my Audioquests.
> 
> Also for the media center I use J.River 20 and ASIO, bitstreaming. Plays all files.




Thanks


----------



## olegausany

khragon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question, can the HA1 bypass its internal volume control and act as DAC only? or is it always in pre-amp mode?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it can, just go to the settings and enable home theater bypass .


----------



## Khragon

Nice, thanks.  Now the hard decision, silver or black .


----------



## Davey Wonder

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say thank you for keeping up the lively conversation on the HA-1. I placed my order yesterday - black of course for better SQ. It's enthusiasts like you guys (and gals) that give the real insight into gear as most pro reviewers are hesitant to give a bad review. (95% of content in all pro-reviews for all gear is good and only 5% of the content is spent on what they don't like.)
  
 I'm still new to hi-fi and have Schiit Bifrost uber/USB and Lyr with some holy grail Amperex and Telefunken tubes so keeping the amp for my HD700s and looking forward to trying the balanced out on HA-1 with my LCD-3c. I'll be selling the Bifrost eventually thru here.
  
 I'm enjoying the journey!
  
 Hope ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## j0ewhite

davey wonder said:


> .....black of course for better SQ.....


 
  
 Wait, what??


----------



## Davey Wonder

I read that the black absorbs more electromagnetic interference and gives better SQ.
  
 (haha)


----------



## Khragon

And I read that silver reflects them for even better sq.


----------



## Dark Ayla

I noticed that some members on this thread are keeping the HA1 to pair it with LCD3 and will use Woo tube amps for HD700 and HD600.
  
 My question, do I really to have a specific amp for each pair of headphones? I know that it is a matter of taste and I do not have to follow the same approach, but I want to understand.
  
 Currently I have the HA1 and somehow happy with it, but when I hear about tube amps and how head-fI are welling to get more than one amp for different headphones, makes me feel that I am missing ALOT. 
  
 What about LCD3 and HA1 combo, HD600 and HA 1 combo? Is it harsh with the HD600?
  
  
 Please make your best to answer my questions, as your answers will HELP me in making the correct decisions (hopefully).


----------



## HI-BIT

I am going to try the bypass to see how much the "pot" colors the sound. J.River volume internal volume uses digital 64-bits via keyboard so it will be interesting to see if I can hear a difference.


----------



## HI-BIT

In my double open racks my "showcase components" are silver and the less important components are black. Silver stands out more and has more definition. Black tends to be stealthier which may be the best choice if the rest of your components are black and you want a subdued appearance.


----------



## SpudHarris

dark ayla said:


> I noticed that some members on this thread are keeping the HA1 to pair it with LCD3 and will use Woo tube amps for HD700 and HD600.
> 
> My question, do I really to have a specific amp for each pair of headphones? I know that it is a matter of taste and I do not have to follow the same approach, but I want to understand.
> 
> ...




I also have a tube amp (Icon Audio HP8 MkII) with some very rare/boutique tubes but if I'm honest it doesn't get as much air time as you might think. There is something romantic, endearing even about tubes but the HA-1 never seems to disappoint with any of my phones, HD600 included.

For me, my favourites with the HA-1 are HE6, HD800 and LCD3 but not necessarily in that order. Enjoy the HA-1 and unless money is no object, don't worry about missing anything with a tube amp. It's a nice to have but not a necessity....


----------



## Dark Ayla

spudharris said:


> I also have a tube amp (Icon Audio HP8 MkII) with some very rare/boutique tubes but if I'm honest it doesn't get as much air time as you might think. There is something romantic, endearing even about tubes but the HA-1 never seems to disappoint with any of my phones, HD600 included.
> 
> For me, my favourites with the HA-1 are HE6, HD800 and LCD3 but not necessarily in that order. Enjoy the HA-1 and unless money is no object, don't worry about missing anything with a tube amp. It's a nice to have but not a necessity....


 

 Don't you find HD800 + HA 1 harsh?
  
 How do u find LCD3 + HA1? maybe with tube better???


----------



## SpudHarris

dark ayla said:


> Don't you find HD800 + HA 1 harsh?
> 
> How do u find LCD3 + HA1? maybe with tube better???




The HD800 are lovely with the HA-1 as are the LCD3 both balanced. The HD800 with the Icon is sweet as you would expect, it's presentation is different (smoother) and sometimes that's a nice change. However, I never feel that the HA-1/HD800 is never harsh...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

dark ayla said:


> What about LCD3 and HA1 combo, HD600 and HA 1 combo? Is it harsh with the HD600?


 
 No, it is not harsh with the HD-600 at all. In fact, the two make an excellent pairing. I listened to them single-ended on high gain during the week of time I had access. FWIW


----------



## craigp

drews said:


> I replaced my M-DAC with an HA-1, not sure I would do that again...  The M-DAC is pretty great and in some ways more versatile.  Unless you really want balanced headphone output I think you'd be better off adding a Violectric V200 (I was happy with that setup with my HD800s)...
> 
> Drew
> 
> P.S. Not that there's anything wrong with the Oppo, it's a nice piece of gear (much larger than the M-DAC though)..


 
  
 Quote:


spudharris said:


> Craig, I traded up from the AudioLab M-Dac. I had both for a while before selling the M-Dac. It's a great piece of kit but in my opinion not in the same class as the HA-1. Where are you in UK?


 
  
 Thanks for the replies guys.  1 vote each way then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Still can't decide whether to replace the M-DAC with another combined solution (HA-1 or latest Burson Conductor) or just get an amp.  Such a shame it's so difficult in the UK (especially the midlands) to demo decent kit.  I've never heard a tube amp and am torn about that too - for the "realism" of sound but I'm concerned about losing "detail" which I seem to crave.  My preferred M-DAC filter has always been Optimal Spectrum - even with the HD800!
  
 Anyway, SpudHarris I may pick your brains via PM to avoid going massively off topic (I note you have the Icon Audio HP8 which is on my current shortlist!)
 Thanks again and if anyone else has more thoughts about whether the HA-1 is a good upgrade over the M-DAC please shout up.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

I have had both as well for a while now, the M-DAC much longer. I wanted an all-in-one with a little more oomph, and picked up the HA-1 because of all the rave reviews.
  
 Tried it with my various headphones, and the decision is not nearly as clear as some HA-1 review might make you think. It's a solid amp & DAC, can play back pretty much anything you throw at it, can handle pretty much any headphone, incl. the LCD-3 "Classic", not the easiest to drive, without the even the need for high gain. It's neutral. Which makes it very worthwhile if those are your requirements.
  
 However, if you don't need a more powerful amp (the LCD-3c will work with the M-DAC, you can even run it balanced off the back with the right adapters, but it audibly is not up to its potential...), or DSD & super-hires playback (and to be brutally honest, I have not yet heard any recording, even good ones where those formats really made any difference), I think the M-DAC is as good a choice as any.
  
 With the custom Lakewest firmware you get a very high control over the DAC & UI that you rarely get from any DAC, even higher priced ones, incl. the HA-1. And some of the filter settings, more than anything else, give it a tonality that I like better. This may be very subtle, perhaps neither super-neutral or super-"clear", but it has made my music the most enjoyable... which is what I think this whole equipment obsession should be about.
  
 So I'd say based on personal hindsight, if you've been happy with the M-DAC like I have, and you don't need the practical improvements noted above, the HA-1 doesn't bring any *really* noticeable audio improvement to the table, so no need to invest in it. Not that this has stopped any Head-Fi'er (incl. myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
  
 Though in terms of amping more challenging headphones, I have to admit I have used it with a separate amp most of the time (it was however fine with the Fostex or the W3000 for example) As a matter of fact, I'm considering returning to this kind of setup despite taking up more space, but then again I just really like the tube sound for my enjoyment, neutrality be damned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 And to be clear: I think the HA-1 is an excellent product (and quite future-proof in every respect), but these are my 2c.


----------



## Dark Ayla

thegrumpyoldman said:


> I have had both as well for a while now, the M-DAC much longer. I wanted an all-in-one with a little more oomph, and picked up the HA-1 because of all the rave reviews.
> 
> Tried it with my various headphones, and the decision is not nearly as clear as some HA-1 review might make you think. It's a solid amp & DAC, can play back pretty much anything you throw at it, can handle pretty much any headphone, incl. the LCD-3 "Classic", not the easiest to drive, without the even the need for high gain. It's neutral. Which makes it very worthwhile if those are your requirements.
> 
> ...


 

 You mentioned tube amps being better than HA1, if I have the money to get Woo WA22 over the HA1, would you support my decision and why?


----------



## Dark Ayla

Guys, I tried DSD files but my HA1 shows on its screen PCM 843/32 !
 What does that mean? and why it doesn't show DSD?


----------



## olegausany

dark ayla said:


> Guys, I tried DSD files but my HA1 shows on its screen PCM 843/32 !
> What does that mean? and why it doesn't show DSD?



Which player are you using for DSD?


----------



## Dark Ayla

olegausany said:


> Which player are you using for DSD?


 

 VOX on Macbook.


----------



## olegausany

If I'm not mistaken DSD supported on Windows with USB only


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

I'm using the HA-1 with a Mac, but went the route of DSD Master, which creates (giant -_-) hybrid files that will play back correctly in iTunes HD PCM, but send the embedded DSD file to the HA-1 when present (via BitPerfect)
  
 Works as advertised, DSD via USB to HA-1 on a Mac is certainly doable.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

dark ayla said:


> You mentioned tube amps being better than HA1, if I have the money to get Woo WA22 over the HA1, would you support my decision and why?


 
  
 I wouldn't necessarily say in general that tube amps are better than the HA-1 (or other solid-state amps), that's a loaded topic here on Head-Fi ^_^; *I* just like tube sound better myself, a fairly subtle one at that, and the WA-22 is certainly a very nice tube amp, though there are others in that price range too.
  
 As to why I think the M-DAC & WA22 would be a good combo, well:
  

  
 I also used the M-DAC from USB source, but liked that setup because I didn't need constant access to a computer. Which is the main reason my setup has changed a bit since: the M-DAC is a DAC only, no transport, and I wanted an integrated solution. Which may be irrelevant to you. Either way, sound-wise, this is still as enjoyable as I have tried.
  
 If you're a bit more on a budget, and perhaps a bit adventurous relative to the Head-Fi consensus: since the above was taken, for a long time I have used the M-DAC hooked up to the (IMHO) rather underrated Fosgate Signature headphone amp as my work setup. This setup was replaced by the HA-1 this thread should be about. And as I wrote above, I may go back to this, or at least hook the Fosgate up to the HA-1. Apart from the nice subdued tube signature, I also really like the optional, well-controlled analogue bass EQ & crossfeed surround switches.
  

  
 And preemptive apologies for the topic drift  -_-


----------



## Badas

dark ayla said:


> You mentioned tube amps being better than HA1, if I have the money to get Woo WA22 over the HA1, would you support my decision and why?








Great timing and interesting you brang up Oppo HA-1 and Woo WA22. A fellow head-fier and myself have just spent 6 hours doing a Solid State vs Tubes shootout. Using 3 different headphones. Audeze LCD3c, LCDX and a modified HD800. 

This post is a bit of foreplay. I am too wasted tired to put a lengthy post now. However I will post details of our shootout tomorrow.


----------



## Hooster

dark ayla said:


> You mentioned tube amps being better than HA1, if I have the money to get Woo WA22 over the HA1, would you support my decision and why?


 
  
 The Woo and the Oppo are completely different products. If you don't need the inputs, dac, pre out, etc. etc., that the Oppo has, and all you need is a headphone amp, then the Oppo is pointless for you.
  
 If you want to stump up the extra cash and don't need the features the Oppo has, then the Woo is probably a good choice, as long as it suits your cans. Set some money aside for tube rolling and you can have a lot of fun.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

dark ayla said:


> You mentioned tube amps being better than HA1, if I have the money to get Woo WA22 over the HA1, would you support my decision and why?


 
 hmmmm, I would never say tube amps are better than the HA-1 or any other SS amp for that matter.  It's so a matter of individual tastes, what input devices, headphones, tubes, cables, quality of the recordings, etc are being used.  I have only had my HA-1 for a few days.  I ran a straight 48 hours playing through my LCD3's  for break-in purposes.  To my ears, tube amps add a warmer, "colored" sound compared to ss amps, which is simply perfect for the HD800 cans.
  
 I am trying to find a DAC/AMP combo that will allow me to get the most out of my LCD3's, for my ears.  I DON't like the sound of my Woo DAC with the WA22 amp when playing through the LCD3's.  However, that combo is stellar with my HD800's-absolutely amazing.  Thus far, I really like the HA-1 as a headphone amp for my LCD3's, but I am using the stock LCD3 cable right now.  Waiting for my adapter cable from Drew at Moon Audio, so I can re-attach my Silver Dragon cable and really get a better idea.


----------



## Hooster

hi-bit said:


> I am going to try the bypass to see how much the "pot" colors the sound. J.River volume internal volume uses digital 64-bits via keyboard so it will be interesting to see if I can hear a difference.


 
  
 I await your conclusions with great interest. Many thanks.


----------



## reddog

Subbed, always like learning about different amp/ dac combos. I got a oppo 103 blueray player and it's just fantastic and I would imagine the oppo ha-1 must be built like a tank and sound great too.


----------



## HI-BIT

hooster said:


> I await your conclusions with great interest. Many thanks.


 
  
 Since I am using headphone out it won't work in bypass so a ran the volume up to max. I then used the J.River internal volume for comparison. Oppo analog sounds better, more analog-like musically.
  
 Some other info:
  
 i settled on the registry value in windows of 16 under Win32 Priority Separation. I also tried Wasapi, kernel streaming, ASIO. ASIO sounds cleaner and more dynamic with less grain compared to the other options.


----------



## Dark Ayla

z06_pilot said:


> hmmmm, I would never say tube amps are better than the HA-1 or any other SS amp for that matter.  It's so a matter of individual tastes, what input devices, headphones, tubes, cables, quality of the recordings, etc are being used.  I have only had my HA-1 for a few days.  I ran a straight 48 hours playing through my LCD3's  for break-in purposes.  To my ears, tube amps add a warmer, "colored" sound compared to ss amps, which is simply perfect for the HD800 cans.
> 
> I am trying to find a DAC/AMP combo that will allow me to get the most out of my LCD3's, for my ears.  I DON't like the sound of my Woo DAC with the WA22 amp when playing through the LCD3's.  However, that combo is stellar with my HD800's-absolutely amazing.  Thus far, I really like the HA-1 as a headphone amp for my LCD3's, but I am using the stock LCD3 cable right now.  Waiting for my adapter cable from Drew at Moon Audio, so I can re-attach my Silver Dragon cable and really get a better idea.




Ahaaaaa now I can see your approach!

Bright dac/amp + warm phones = sweet spot
HA1 amp/dac + LCD3 

Warm/musical dac/ amp + bright phones = sweet spot
Wa 22 amp + HA1 dac only + HD800


----------



## olegausany

CSP3 + HA-1 dac + moded HD800


----------



## Hooster

hi-bit said:


> Since I am using headphone out it won't work in bypass so a ran the volume up to max. I then used the J.River internal volume for comparison. Oppo analog sounds better, more analog-like musically.
> 
> Some other info:
> 
> i settled on the registry value in windows of 16 under Win32 Priority Separation. I also tried Wasapi, kernel streaming, ASIO. ASIO sounds cleaner and more dynamic with less grain compared to the other options.


 
  
 That is good to hear. ASIO is what I use and it works for me too.


----------



## Badas

Okay I have been waiting all day to post this. A little nervous as some will not like what I'm going to say.

Three headphones (Audeze LCD3c, LCDX and Senny HD800 modified) and the Oppo HA1 plus Woo WA22.

Not just my opinion but another head- fiier also.

The Woo WA22 with rolled tubes ran circles around the HA-1. It should do being twice the price. No competion. It was the best on all three headphones. With the Woo we could be happy with all three headphones. Oh by the way the WA22 is fitted with $100 worth of NOS tubes. That is all. Tubes don't cost much if you do the research.

With the Oppo. The LCD3 was best, followed by LCDX and you would have to strangle me to recommend the HD800 with the Oppo. Both of us thought it was downright awful. Way too bright.

Speaking of bright. I have said the HA1 is bright. Confirmed by the other head-fier. I didn't bring it up. He remarked "damn this is bright". We both agreed with the Audeze headphone and a bit if EQ we could use it for short listening periods. Exactly what I will use it for.

End the end tho a Audeze product and the Woo was a clear winner. If I was to guess I would say by 15-20%.

I think that is enough said.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

badas said:


> Okay I have been waiting all day to post this. A little nervous as some will not like what I'm going to say.
> 
> Three headphones (Audeze LCD3c, LCDX and Senny HD800 modified) and the Oppo HA1 plus Woo WA22.
> 
> ...


 
 I assume when using the WA22 amp, you were using the HA-1 as the DAC in bypass mode?


----------



## Badas

z06_pilot said:


> I assume when using the WA22 amp, you were using the HA-1 as the DAC in bypass mode?




Correct. So DAC was the same. Just amplification was different. 

Oppo was not in bypass so we could use Oppo as remote volume control.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Badas, you give absolutely no details at all about your findings.
Do you actually have any input as to WHY you think the Woo sounds better?
Do you just like the overall warmer sound?... or can you actually hear more details in the music?

Many others here have said they disagree with the opinion that the HA-1 is "bright".
Most, including myself, feel it's pretty neutral.
However compared to something like your tube amp that gives a warmer sound,
the HA-1 probably would sound really bright when switching between them... a matter of perception I think.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> Badas, you give absolutely no details at all about your findings.
> Do you actually have any input as to WHY you think the Woo sounds better?
> Do you just like the overall warmer sound?... or can you actually hear more details in the music?
> 
> ...




It's not just the sound signature. It is the whole presentation. Silkier, smoother, lush and more natural sounding.

Not much point me going into more detail. You don't know until you try. That simple.

Both of us agreed. It was no match.

The other head-fier has a even better amp. The WA5. That thing even puts 5% more on the WA22. Talk about wet dream sound.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ LOL, ok. I think you're laying it on a bit thick when you say the HA-1 sounds like a Walkman. :rolleyes:

I was just wanting to know why you think the Woo sounds better.
"Silky", "smooth", "lush" are all pretty meaningless to me personally.

"Natural" is more of an objective description, and that does peak interest,
but at the same time it depends on the listener's idea of what 'natural' sounds like.

To me the HA-1 is very detailed, accurate, and neutral... which to me is proof that it doesn't 'color' the sound.
If the user wants to obscure the sound signature to a warmer sound, then they can easily add an EQ to do that.
(I kinda wish Oppo had a built in EQ for that option.)

If the Woo has a "warmer" sound, and it's sound signature does color the sound (I don't know if it does),
then I would think it probably has less detail.

That doesn't mean you can't like it better for the subjective attributes that you do like,
and perhaps that is what it's more known for, but labeling it as "better" because of the reasons
you state sounds very subjective to me.)
Maybe that type of opinion is all you were trying to convey in the first place, I don't know.
Perhaps one day I will get a chance to audition the Woo myself and find out.


----------



## Vacheron

The Oppo isnt "bright", its neutral. Thats just my opinion. I find it somewhat similar to the sound my Classe equipment delivers, which to is neutral.


----------



## HI-BIT

Most tube equipment I have listened to tends to roll off the highs due to the output transformers. With OTL (tubes) I do hear a brighter sound. In my system the output of the HA-1 (for the BE tweeters) is a 300B SE amp. If the recording is bright I can easily hear it especially on 44k recordings. I can upscale to 88k and it sounds a little sweeter but compressed. If you are using USB without an optimized PC the sonics can be grainy and bright. In this case I have preferred Coax over USB.


----------



## Canadian411

Neutral indeed, I really like how my HE6 sounds with HA1.


----------



## Badas

smarty-pants said:


> ^ LOL, ok. I think you're laying it on a bit thick when you say the HA-1 sounds like a Walkman.


 
  
 LOL. I had that posted for 10 seconds and thought I can't post that and removed. You must have seen it in that time. The post was too harsh.
  
 I have also listened to the Taurus, Burson and Arcam Solid State amps and DACs.
  
 The Oppo is the brightest. Not by a bit but by a lot. It even gets unruly in high treble. Where others keep it controlled.
  
 Look when we are talking sound it is hard to turn into words. The Oppo HA-1 in mine and other opinions is not going to team up well with naturally bright headphones. It works well with their own PM1 and PM2, Audeze products and warmer headphones. I just wanted to highlight that to potential new users.
  
 I will use mine with the Audeze LCD3 for short listening periods with a tad of EQ to tame the treble harshness.


----------



## Raptor34

> I think that is enough said.


 
 Amen!
 Yet another sales pitch.  Don't you ever get tired of this?   If you posted this in one of the many Woo threads it would be pertinent, maybe, but not here.   Bright?  Walkman?  Get some therapy, will ya.


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> Amen!
> Yet another sales pitch.  Don't you ever get tired of this?   If you posted this in one of the many Woo threads it would be pertinent, maybe, but not here.   Bright?  Walkman?  Get some therapy, will ya.


 

 Never been a sales pitch. Why would I????? I live on the other side of the world. Crikey I own 5 Oppo products. I love bloody Oppo.
  
 Plain and simple Oppo HA1 is bright. Be prepared for it.
  
 Also I bagged the Woo WA7 fireflies. If a product doesn't cut the mustard at least I talk about it.
  
 Every time I put a slightly negative comment on one aspect of the Oppo you are on my back.
  
 It is called a "Impressions Thread". Not tell us what you like only.


----------



## Raptor34

badas said:


> It is called a "Impressions Thread". Not tell us what you like only.


 
 No, it's called "Oppo HA-1  Impressions" thread.  Who cares about Woo on a Oppo thread!


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> No, it's called "Oppo HA-1  Impressions" thread.  Who cares about Woo on a Oppo thread!


 

 And when I was asked I respond.
  
 Also when I say it's bright you are the next post on my back.
  
 Bright is a impression.


----------



## x RELIC x

I find comparisons to be worth while in an impressions thread. However, comparisons between a TOTL tube amp and a high value solid state amp/DAC are a little extreme as they are two different animals. 

I personally don't find the HA-1 overly bright and I enjoy the amount of micro detail it presents to me. When going back to some less revealing gear I find the other gear to sound flat, slow and dull. But, when not being around the HA-1 for a while and going back I find the Oppo to be brighter with an insane amount of detail. My lowly Pan Am is warm and musical compared to the HA-1 but it doesn't present all the detail the HA-1 does. Depending on my mood I'll choose one over the other.

It's all relative.


----------



## Thrang

The HA-1 is neutral, not bright.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> *I find comparisons to be worth while in an impressions thread. However, comparisons between a TOTL tube amp and a high value solid state amp/DAC are a little extreme as they are two different animals.*
> 
> I personally don't find the HA-1 overly bright and I enjoy the amount of micro detail it presents to me. When going back to some less revealing gear I find the other gear to sound flat, slow and dull. But, when not being around the HA-1 for a while and going back *I find the Oppo to be brighter* with an insane amount of detail. My lowly Pan Am is warm and musical compared to the HA-1 but it doesn't present all the detail the HA-1 does. Depending on my mood I'll choose one over the other.
> 
> *It's all relative.*


 

 Agreed.


----------



## elwappo99

badas said:


> Never been a sales pitch. Why would I????? I live on the other side of the world. Crikey I own 5 Oppo products. I love bloody Oppo.
> 
> Plain and simple Oppo HA1 is bright. Be prepared for it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions. It's nice to hear the good and bad of every piece of equipment. I become very wary when all someone says about a product is positive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Everything I've ever heard has it's pros and cons.


----------



## SpudHarris

The majority of us don't think the HA-1 bright. I love my HD800's balanced....


----------



## ImmaLizard

lol @ HA-1 being bright


----------



## Badas

spudharris said:


> The majority of us don't think the HA-1 bright. I love my HD800's balanced....


 
  
 Both of us ran the HD800 in the Oppo HA-1 in balanced and thought it was the worst music we heard all day. Different opinion I guess.


immalizard said:


> lol @ HA-1 being bright


 
  
 Well here is another comment. Not mine.
  
_*Oppo. I fully agree with you that the Oppo HA-1 is bright. Actually, it may be a little worse: it has the typical sound of mid-tier SS designs of 20 years ago: good bass, articulated but a little edgy with extended but somewhat harsh treble. It is however a good match for the Oppo PM-1, which tends to sound a little closed-in, lacking the ultimate transparency of other top-end HP. I was pretty much crucified by Oppo devotees for daring to say these things in the Oppo forum. I guess I was being honest but not too smart with the choice of venue.*_
  
 Fact is for all the members that say it is not bright there is also a number that think it is. If you don't like bright headphones, DAC's, Amps or music be prepared.


----------



## SpudHarris

Guess we all hear things differently. Not many things more subjective than what people hear.

We have to respect opinions so let's move on from this emotive discussion....

I'm not a fanboy, I've been around a while and I rate the HA-1 highly. It's the only piece of kit that has kept my interest and never had me wanting for more after a few months use. Quite possibly end game for those on a fairly modest budget.

Let's move on :bigsmile_face:


----------



## the-kraken

My favorite quote re the Oppo HA-1: 1

...if your listening preference is for something on the lush side, that's not what you will find here. The HA-1 is for the crowd that wants no editorialization whatsoever from the amp. There are plenty of audiophiles that say they want that from their amp, but when it comes right down to it, they don't actually buy amps that prove it. The HA-1 will let you hear exactly what your headphones sound like on their own. So you better make sure you like your headphones! The Oppo isn't a "synergy" kind of amp. It's much more about presenting the truth. But please, dear reader, do not assume that what I mean here is that the HA-1 is bright. It's not bright. It's neutral—spot on neutral. Listening to Mastodon's "Curl of the Burl" from "The Hunter" never caused me to wince, and trust me, when the system isn't right, it will do that. Instead I could crank it up and really enjoy doing so.


I'd love to have both the wa22 and the Oppo ha1 though!


----------



## Canadian411

HD800 in balanced is perfect with ha1. Really like it too.


----------



## Badas

canadian411 said:


> HD800 in balanced is perfect with ha1. Really like it too.


 

 One thing we did do a couple weeks ago was paired the HD800 with this 25watt tube amp.
  

  
 It was using the speaker wire into the HiFiMan speaker amp convertor. Then the HD800's plugged into it via XLR balanced. We were smashing 25watts per channel into the HD800's.
  
 Damn that was a wet dream. I have never heard the HD800 sing or sound so damn good. It went past everything we tried.
 It sounded better than the Audeze LCD3, LCDX and HE-6 (modified). Best setup I have ever heard.


----------



## x RELIC x

the-kraken said:


> My favorite quote re the Oppo HA-1: 1
> 
> ...if your listening preference is for something on the lush side, that's not what you will find here. The HA-1 is for the crowd that wants no editorialization whatsoever from the amp. There are plenty of audiophiles that say they want that from their amp, but when it comes right down to it, they don't actually buy amps that prove it. The HA-1 will let you hear exactly what your headphones sound like on their own. So you better make sure you like your headphones! The Oppo isn't a "synergy" kind of amp. It's much more about presenting the truth. But please, dear reader, do not assume that what I mean here is that the HA-1 is bright. It's not bright. It's neutral—spot on neutral. Listening to Mastodon's "Curl of the Burl" from "The Hunter" never caused me to wince, and trust me, when the system isn't right, it will do that. Instead I could crank it up and really enjoy doing so.
> 
> ...




Agree 100%'with this.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> One thing we did do a couple weeks ago was paired the HD800 with this 25watt tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should probably keep the tube amp impressions in the appropriate forums as they are taking up a lot of HA-1 pages. Nice amp by the way.


----------



## Hooster

Could some kind person please tidy this thread up? The repetition and OT is getting a bit boring.


----------



## Skylab

the-kraken said:


> My favorite quote re the Oppo HA-1: 1
> 
> ...if your listening preference is for something on the lush side, that's not what you will find here. The HA-1 is for the crowd that wants no editorialization whatsoever from the amp. There are plenty of audiophiles that say they want that from their amp, but when it comes right down to it, they don't actually buy amps that prove it. The HA-1 will let you hear exactly what your headphones sound like on their own. So you better make sure you like your headphones! The Oppo isn't a "synergy" kind of amp. It's much more about presenting the truth. But please, dear reader, do not assume that what I mean here is that the HA-1 is bright. It's not bright. It's neutral—spot on neutral. Listening to Mastodon's "Curl of the Burl" from "The Hunter" never caused me to wince, and trust me, when the system isn't right, it will do that. Instead I could crank it up and really enjoy doing so.




Thanks for the kind words. My opinion of the HA-1 hasn't changed since I wrote that. Not bright, in and of itself. But if one pairs it with bright headphones, then sure, bright sound will result. But guess what? Pair it with lush headphones, and lush sound is the result


----------



## Dark Ayla

badas said:


> One thing we did do a couple weeks ago was paired the HD800 with this 25watt tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Dude what amp is this?!!!!! It looks sexy!


----------



## Dark Ayla

skylab said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My opinion of the HA-1 hasn't changed since I wrote that. Not bright, in and of itself. But if one pairs it with bright headphones, then sure, bright sound will result. But guess what? Pair it with lush headphones, and lush sound is the result


 

 Man you nailed it, I totally agree with you.
  
 When I use PM2 with stock pads, it sounds bright (this is because PM2 with stock pads are bright by nature).
 When I use PM2 with original PM1 pads, it sounds lush and extremely warm! I don't even like it because they sound too warm!!!
  
 I said it before and keep saying it, Oppo HA-1 is "_*HONEST*_" Dac/Amp. It reveals the headphones' true identity.


----------



## Badas

dark ayla said:


> Dude what amp is this?!!!!! It looks sexy!




Triode 845.




dark ayla said:


> Man you nailed it, I totally agree with you.
> 
> When I use PM2 with stock pads, it sounds bright (this is because PM2 with stock pads are bright by nature).
> When I use PM2 with original PM1 pads, it sounds lush and extremely warm! I don't even like it because they sound too warm!!!
> ...




Exactly what I have said a number of times. Users of bright headphones be prepared. Crickey I use dark LCD3c's and still have to EQ it.

It is different from other solid state amps (I have listed them many times). It has no flavour. As all the other amps I have tried actually have musical qualities the Oppo comes across as bright. Interesting that the only criticism to sound is brightness. Myself and many others have brang it up. Maybe that is because we actually hear it that way.

Anyhow enough said. If the non bright members stop I will also.


----------



## goldendarko

So I've just hooked the HA-1 up to my desktop computer for the 1st time because I wanted to try it with some hi-res files. I had previously only been streaming music off of my iPhone 6 to it via TIDAL. While it sounds great that way, it is clearly a step up via the USB input. I'm listening to some DSD files right now and it sounds like a different amp, much better control of bass and the highs seem to be tamed a little bit to make it more enjoyable. May need to find a way to get this hooked up to my desktop rig but unfortunately my VEGA/Ragnarok duo is taking up that space.


----------



## Canadian411

badas said:


> One thing we did do a couple weeks ago was paired the HD800 with this 25watt tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh my, does that really help HD800 ? I have all the interconnects ready but too scare of blowing my HD800,
 What are the improvement over the headphone amps ? or vs HA1.


----------



## atubbs

vacheron said:


> The Oppo isnt "bright", its neutral. Thats just my opinion. I find it somewhat similar to the sound my Classe equipment delivers, which to is neutral.


 
  
 Have said the same earlier in the thread; think it's more a problem of "people don't actually want neutral" than the amp being not-neutral.


----------



## BobJS

I'm beginning to wonder if there may be quality control issues.  My HA-1 was so "bright" so as to actually have excessive sibilance, bordering on distortion on the very high frequencies or poorly mastered material.  Clearly some here complain of brightness, while others hear neutrality and honesty.
  
 I know there is a wide variety of personal tastes and up- and down-stream components, but I would be surprised if anyone listened to my unit and not find it too "bright".
  
 Has the topic of QC related variance come up before?


----------



## Vacheron

atubbs said:


> Have said the same earlier in the thread; think it's more a problem of "people don't actually want neutral" than the amp being not-neutral.


 
 I was just writing a similar reply. I believe people dont want, or havent been properly introduced to accurate reproduction. Its all i have chased in 2 channel audio for the last 15 years, and the Oppo is very good in this regard. 
  
 Id liken pepole calling a neutral sound to "bright" as I would people calling a properly calibrated display to "not bright enough", or "washed out".
  
 The term "bright" gets used more on this website then all other audio sites ive been on combined which says a lot IMO.


----------



## Smarty-pants

bobjs said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if there may be quality control issues.  My HA-1 was so "bright" so as to actually have excessive sibilance, bordering on distortion on the very high frequencies or *poorly mastered material*.  Clearly some here complain of brightness, while others hear neutrality and honesty.
> 
> I know there is a wide variety of personal tastes and up- and down-stream components, but I would be surprised if anyone listened to my unit and not find it too "bright".
> 
> Has the topic of QC related variance come up before?




Do you think maybe your issue could be the bolded part above? 

This is what myself and others have said... about how the HA-1 is neutral, and as such it will bring out the raw true sound of headphones and music itself.
So many other amps are designed with a sound signature to help mask the overly bright and/or harsh sound of source material, but the HA-1 doesn't do that.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying any other quality amps and headphones that put forth a sound signature that helps disguise such things are poor quality.
Even Oppo's own PM-1 headphones lean a little in that direction, with a sound that is slightly 'warm'. The PM-2 a little less so, but almost too much IMO.
However that's not really relevant to this thread, so...

...My point is, when you actually hear a product like the HA-1 that is truly "neutral", the perception can be that it is "bright",
but in reality it only sounds bright compared to other amps that are not really neutral.
...and when you pair it with headphones that are also closer to neutral, or even have a bit of hightened mids or treble to make them sound 'live' or 'exciting',
again the perception could be that it sounds bright, but that is not the amp itself, it is the headphones and/or music or the combination of both.

As far as your personal HA-1 unit...
I will not say there's nothing wrong there. There very well could be some kind of issue with your unit, and if you think there is,
I would highly recommend contacting Oppo and see if they recommend sending it in for service under warranty. Their customer support is top notch.


----------



## john57

bobjs said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if there may be quality control issues.  My HA-1 was so "bright" so as to actually have excessive sibilance, bordering on distortion on the very high frequencies or poorly mastered material.  Clearly some here complain of brightness, while others hear neutrality and honesty.
> 
> I know there is a wide variety of personal tastes and up- and down-stream components, but I would be surprised if anyone listened to my unit and not find it too "bright".
> 
> Has the topic of QC related variance come up before?


 
 Like you said if you have poorly mastered material like clipping or compression you are going to hear it on the HA-1. Many headphones have frequency peaks at the 8kHz or higher. Also depends on how loud you are playing as well. There has been some reports on HA-1 failures with the silver model. Mine is the later model. I have not heard variance on SQ.


----------



## Badas

bobjs said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if there may be quality control issues.  My HA-1 was so "bright" so as to actually have excessive sibilance, bordering on distortion on the very high frequencies or poorly mastered material.  Clearly some here complain of brightness, while others hear neutrality and honesty.
> 
> I know there is a wide variety of personal tastes and up- and down-stream components, but I would be surprised if anyone listened to my unit and not find it too "bright".
> 
> Has the topic of QC related variance come up before?


 
  
 I've listened to three different Oppo's. They all sound the same.
  
 With a bit of experimentation I'm starting to think that the dryness (see I'm not using the word bright now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is coming from the amp. Not the DAC.
 I will later next week run three different DACS into the Oppo. If they all produce the same dryness then it is the amp.
  
 Only came to this realization when I pumped the Oppo DAC and Marantz DAC (Known to be warm) into the Woo WA22 and the sound was comparable. I've also put the Arcam DAC into the Oppo and it was dry and sounded similar to the Oppo. The Arcam into everything else sounds warm.
  
 So I'm starting to think the DAC is neutral. Maybe the Oppo amp is dry/harsh. Time will tell.


----------



## x RELIC x

The Oppo amp is transparent (call it dry if you like). It doesn't alter the sound coming from the DAC or source. Some people love this.


----------



## the-kraken

x relic x said:


> The Oppo amp is transparent (call it dry if you like). It doesn't alter the sound coming from the DAC or source. Some people love this.




THIS. 

The amp isn't supposed to color the sound. An ideal amp implementation is referred to as "wire with gain".


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> The Oppo amp is transparent (call it dry if you like). It doesn't alter the sound coming from the DAC or source. Some people love this.


 
  
  


the-kraken said:


> THIS.
> 
> The amp isn't supposed to color the sound. An ideal amp implementation is referred to as "wire with gain".


 
  
 That is all well and good. However is it suppose to sound nasty, harsh and make you want to smash you headphones? The Oppo can do that. Sometimes I cringe so bad I'm grinding my teeth. If that is neutral well ya can keep it.  I will be trialing a Auralic Taurus soon which also uses the ESS Sabre 9018. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Skylab

It's all a matter of perspective I think. I liked the WA22 when I had one, but that is a very lush, warm, romantic sounding amp. Beautiful, but very far from neutral. So comparing the WA22 to the Oppo would certainly make the Oppo seem bright by comparison. But in absolute terms, the Oppo isn't bright, IMO. Whereas the WA22 is clearly very rose colored


----------



## Hooster

As a general rule:
  
 Transistor amp = neutral
  
 Tube amp = warm and romantic.
  
 Can we please get over this and avoid hundreds of posts that essentially just regurgitate this common knowledge?


----------



## Thrang

skylab said:


> It's all a matter of perspective I think. I liked the WA22 when I had one, but that is a very lush, warm, romantic sounding amp. Beautiful, but very far from neutral. So comparing the WA22 to the Oppo would certainly make the Oppo seem bright by comparison. But in absolute terms, the Oppo isn't bright, IMO. Whereas the WA22 is clearly very rose colored




This is precisely my feeling of the amp, as well as the Sennheiser HD800's via balanced. The most you can ask is that a rig faithfully reproduce the original material. Nothing is perfect, but I find my setup stunning in this regard. 

When you buy a DSLR, you don't look for one that softens the sharpness or saturates reds excessively. You want something that captures an image as faithfully as possible. Later, you can dress it up all you want in Photoshop.

Similarly, I'd much rather optionally and subtely salt to taste those recordings that are subpar with a high quality EQ than have my gear pre-apply a singular set sonic signature.


----------



## Badas

hooster said:


> As a general rule:
> 
> Transistor amp = neutral
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes we could. However taking the Woo out of the picture like I have. I have tested 4 other Solid State DAC and Amps. Even another head-fi member remarked on how bright (his words not mine) the Oppo was and he uses a lot of Solid State amps. The other amps may not be neutral but they are musical.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

badas said:


> That is all well and good. However is it suppose to sound nasty, harsh and make you want to smash you headphones? The Oppo can do that. Sometimes I cringe so bad I'm grinding my teeth. If that is neutral well ya can keep it.  I will be trialing a Auralic Taurus soon which also uses the ESS Sabre 9018. It will be interesting to see what happens.


 
 My experience could not be any further from this.  I got my Black Dragon adapter cable from Drew so I can get my LCD3's and HD800's attached to the 4-post balanced connector on the HA-1.  Loving what I am hearing.  my signal path is:
  
 Win7....FLAC files-both CD rips and HiRes downloads......JRiver 18 (ASIO or WASAPI-I can't hear any difference)...SOTM PCIe USB card w/linear external power supply.....Blue Dragon USB cable......HA-1.....LCD3 w/Silver Dragon and HD800 with Black Dragon
  
 The HD800's sound fantastic...neutral as always, great bass extension, nothing bright or harsh about the sound at all.  some samples are: Patricia Barber's Smash-wonderful stand up bass solos, and a good deal of cymbals and high-hats and they really sparkle.  Norah Jones HiRes download of Come Away With Me.  The wide soundstage of the HD800 is not as good a match for her small intimate songs as the LCD3 is, but the sound is awesome.  Her voice carries like it's floating on air.  All instruments sound absolutely live with no veil whatsoever.  Michael Jackson HiRes download of Thriller.  There is so much musicality going on with these songs it's mind-blowing.  Very rich, full sound with consistently well produced bass that is punchy and very tight.  
  
 Then I switched over to Led Zep and the recent Page remixes of albums II and IV.  Nothing remotely harsh about any of it via my HD800's.  Sounds spectacular...believe me, I know harsh when I hear it through my HD800's (I auditioned a Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir combo-OUCH)
  
 Do I like the sound better than my Woo DAC/WA22 amp combo.....It's different....I have gotten accustomed to that "tube sound".  Hard for me to quantify....warm, more "presence" and "immediacy" to the music, with a slight coloring to it? Complete neutral reproduction like that from the HA-1 will take me some getting used to, but I like the different experience.    
  
 I think that personal music listening is the most polarizing hobby I have ever been involved in.  It's quite amazing that way !


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> That is all well and good. However is it suppose to sound nasty, harsh and make you want to smash you headphones? The Oppo can do that. Sometimes I cringe so bad I'm grinding my teeth. If that is neutral well ya can keep it.  I will be trialing a Auralic Taurus soon which also uses the ESS Sabre 9018. It will be interesting to see what happens.




The only time I've heard it sound nasty or bad is with source music that is nasty and bad or with headphones I don't like. I will keep it. 

The Taurus sounds like a great amp (it doesn't have a DAC) and another good value for the level of performance. It would be interesting to hear an _unbiased comparison_. In the mean time we get that you don't like the HA-1...............


----------



## Z06_Pilot

skylab said:


> It's all a matter of perspective I think. I liked the WA22 when I had one, but that is a very lush, warm, romantic sounding amp. Beautiful, but very far from neutral. So comparing the WA22 to the Oppo would certainly make the Oppo seem bright by comparison. But in absolute terms, the Oppo isn't bright, IMO. Whereas the WA22 is clearly very rose colored


 
  
 Ah, perfect words I was looking for Skylab  "rose colored" would perfectly describe the WA22 sound.  I am really liking the differences between it and the HA-1.  But boy, you start spinning a lower quality recorded/mastered selection on this amp listening through HD800's and it can be a pretty awful experience.......you hear the way they laid it down-warts and all...


----------



## Thrang

z06_pilot said:


> Ah, perfect words I was looking for Skylab  "rose colored" would perfectly describe the WA22 sound.  I am really liking the differences between it and the HA-1.  But boy, you start spinning a lower quality recorded/mastered selection on this amp listening through HD800's and it can be a pretty awful experience.......you hear the way they laid it down-warts and all...




Imagine the inverse of this - all the good things you miss on great recordings playing through a "rose-colored" system...


----------



## Skylab

z06_pilot said:


> Ah, perfect words I was looking for Skylab  "rose colored" would perfectly describe the WA22 sound.  I am really liking the differences between it and the HA-1.  But boy, you start spinning a lower quality recorded/mastered selection on this amp listening through HD800's and it can be a pretty awful experience.......you hear the way they laid it down-warts and all...




Yup...and I personally would rather pair the HD-800 with the WA-22. I find the HD-800 to be bright at times, and I don't think for many people the pairing of the HD-800 and the HA-1 will be ideal. Conversely the LCD-3 and the HA-1 are a great pairing, whereas the LCD-3 and the WA-22 were too warm a pairing for me.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> In the mean time we get that you don't like the HA-1...............


 
 There is sooooooo much I do like. Just that one aspect I don't like.
  
 It isn't over for the Oppo in my books yet. The fat lady hasn't sung.
  
 I'm going to plug all my music into a Marantz SR7009 AVR. Which has a good musical quality for speakers. Then I'm going to feed the Oppo HA-1 and the Woo from the Marantz. So basically bypassing the Oppo HA-1 Dac. The good thing is the Marantz also has tone controls. I will still have Remote volume control also from the Marantz.
  
 If this works then great. I have everything I like from the Oppo including the class A amp. The Oppo will then stay. If not then it will go.


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> There is sooooooo much I do like. Just that one aspect I don't like.
> 
> It isn't over for the Oppo in my books yet. The fat lady hasn't sung.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You have the Woo and you like it better than the Oppo. You are going to plug all your music into a Marantz with tone controls and all. What do you need the Oppo for?


----------



## Badas

hooster said:


> You have the Woo and you like it better than the Oppo. You are going to plug all your music into a Marantz with tone controls and all. What do you need the Oppo for?


 

 I need a solid state for short listening periods.


----------



## goldendarko

badas said:


> That is all well and good. However is it suppose to sound nasty, harsh and make you want to smash you headphones? The Oppo can do that. Sometimes I cringe so bad I'm grinding my teeth. If that is neutral well ya can keep it.  I will be trialing a Auralic Taurus soon which also uses the ESS Sabre 9018. It will be interesting to see what happens.




The Taurus is an amp only, no Sabre DAC on that one I'm afraid


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> I need a solid state for short listening periods.


 
  
 Is that Marantz's headphone output useable?


----------



## Badas

goldendarko said:


> The Taurus is an amp only, no Sabre DAC on that one I'm afraid


 
  
 Yeah. I got my wires crossed. Sorry.


hooster said:


> Is that Marantz's headphone output useable?


 
  
 I haven't tried before. I wouldn't think so. AVR's are not designed for good headphones. I just want to use the Marantz DAC which does a good job of my speakers.


----------



## goldendarko

For some reason all of my hi-res music is showing "Audio Format: DSD 2.8224 MHz" even though most of my files are 24/96 or 24/192. Anyone know why this may be happening? It doesn't seem to affect sound quality as they still sound great, but I would just prefer it to show the correct format so I would be able to know at a glance. Thanks!
  
 As info, I am playing my files on my PC with JRiver.


----------



## x RELIC x

Sounds like the PC or JRiver is set to upsample instead of pass through the signal.


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> Sounds like the PC or JRiver is set to upsample instead of pass through the signal.


 

 Yeah that seems to be the case, think I fixed it. Not sure how the setting got changed though


----------



## Schokolade bar

Got the HA1 in today, came home and started trying it out after a long day of work. The amp seems like a pretty solid piece of equipment. I find it to be better than my old setup by a decent margin, which was an x-sabre analogue convertercrossed with the burson soloist. Running from my PC and utilizing ****bar2000 through the windows audio API, I feel that the HA1 is more versatile and quite frankly superior in the aspect of resolution and overall audio quality. I specifically enjoy the higher frequency range off of this amp versus my old one, the high end practically is perfect without being grating, as I listen to almost primarily female vocals the upper range is extremely important to my listening experience. I initially tried it on a new set of T50RPs I bought and then put some Alpha pads from MrSpeakers on them and practically left them alone - they sound wonderful off of the HA1, I honestly prefer listening to the T50RP x HA1 combo versus with my HE560s, although that may change when I buy a balanced cable. Ultimately, my favorite pairing was the combination of balanced HD650s and the HA1, it was practically perfect for a bedside setup due to the compact size of the HA1 versus having a stack of metal when the analogue converter and amp are separate pieces. I wouldn't say this amp is perfect, but what it does, it does extremely well, albeit only being bested by analogue converter/amp combos which far exceed the $1200 price range. Other than the information I provided above, I can't really leave any other remarks regarding the amp albeit stating that I am quite pleased with Oppo's delivery on their first headphone amp.


----------



## Purpeltendire

I received mine today as well. Loving it so far, sounds even better in my home than in the shop I heard it in.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

purpeltendire said:


> I received mine today as well. Loving it so far, sounds even better in my home than in the shop I heard it in.


 
 Ah, and you got the silver, same as me.  beautiful chassis.  very well put together like all of their products.Still exploring mine after 5 days, but I really dig what I am hearing thus far....


----------



## IAMBLEST

purpeltendire said:


> I received mine today as well. Loving it so far, sounds even better in my home than in the shop I heard it in.


 

 Lovely.  Same as mine.  How come you arent running balanced cables with the PM2?


----------



## Dark Ayla

iamblest said:


> Lovely.  Same as mine.  How come you arent running balanced cables with the PM2?


 

 How come you need balanced cable for the PM2?!
  
 Balance has 4x-power compared to unbalanced, thats it. It has nothing to do with the clarity at all.
 All what you will get is high power to feed high sensitivity low impedance headphones (35Ohm for PM2). So you will get overwhelmed sound signature with focus on high frequency and this is why many members on this thread are complaining about the brightness of the HA1. 
 Try the unbalanced to feed the PM2 and compare it to the balanced. On the unbalanced you will get warmer and more musical sound. On balanced you will get harsher sound signature. But keep in mind that I have a VERY sensitive ears, so you might not be able to hear what I am talking about.


----------



## IAMBLEST

dark ayla said:


> How come you need balanced cable for the PM2?!
> 
> Balance has 4x-power compared to unbalanced, thats it. It has nothing to do with the clarity at all.
> All what you will get is high power to feed high sensitivity low impedance headphones (35Ohm for PM2). So you will get overwhelmed sound signature with focus on high frequency and this is why many members on this thread are complaining about the brightness of the HA1.
> Try the unbalanced to feed the PM2 and compare it to the balanced. On the unbalanced you will get warmer and more musical sound. On balanced you will get harsher sound signature. But keep in mind that I have a VERY sensitive ears, so you might not be able to hear what I am talking about.


 

 AH fair enough - i use balanced with my headphones because it needs the additional power (LCD3, HD800s)


----------



## Dark Ayla

iamblest said:


> AH fair enough - i use balanced with my headphones because it needs the additional power (LCD3, HD800s)


 

 I agree with you, the phones that u r using are power hungry. Enjoy


----------



## Dark Ayla

iamblest said:


> AH fair enough - i use balanced with my headphones because it needs the additional power (LCD3, HD800s)


 

 I just ordered LCD3 
  
 How do you find the HA-1 with the LCD3? Any unpleasant sound signature?
 Did u try the LCD3 with tube amp? I believe that tube amp will be over-warm for the warm chocolatey LCD3, what do u think?
 I never heard tube amp.


----------



## IAMBLEST

dark ayla said:


> I just ordered LCD3
> 
> How do you find the HA-1 with the LCD3? Any unpleasant sound signature?
> Did u try the LCD3 with tube amp? I believe that tube amp will be over-warm for the warm chocolatey LCD3, what do u think?
> I never heard tube amp.


 
  
 I much prefer the LCD3 with my HA-1.  I have never tried the LCD3 with a tube amp.  The HD800s can be a little bright/trebly at the upper end with the HA1 but the LCD3s sound very good.  The bass and drums are very satisfying.
  
 Only thing is i find the headset is not as comfortable as the HD800s as they are a lot heavier.
  
 I will be getting my new Norne Draug 2's soon so will have to post some impressions once these arrive.


----------



## Dark Ayla

iamblest said:


> I much prefer the LCD3 with my HA-1.  I have never tried the LCD3 with a tube amp.  The HD800s can be a little bright/trebly at the upper end with the HA1 but the LCD3s sound very good.  The bass and drums are very satisfying.
> 
> Only thing is i find the headset is not as comfortable as the HD800s as they are a lot heavier.
> 
> I will be getting my new Norne Draug 2's soon so will have to post some impressions once these arrive.


 

 I would be grateful if you PM me with your impression about the Norne.


----------



## Purpeltendire

iamblest said:


> Lovely.  Same as mine.  How come you arent running balanced cables with the PM2?


 
 The Oppo cans don't need anywhere near the power this amp can put out. I'm not even using high gain mode with the SE output and I don't need it turned up past 3 o'clock. Plus it prevents the possibility of unwittingly turning something on at ear-shattering levels (We've all done this once or twice, right?)


----------



## IAMBLEST

dark ayla said:


> I would be grateful if you PM me with your impression about the Norne.


 

 ill post them in the Norne feedback thread once i get them.  should be a week or so.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

dark ayla said:


> I just ordered LCD3
> 
> How do you find the HA-1 with the LCD3? Any unpleasant sound signature?
> Did u try the LCD3 with tube amp? I believe that tube amp will be over-warm for the warm chocolatey LCD3, what do u think?
> I never heard tube amp.


 
 I can give you my impression of this.  I absolutely HATE the sound of my LCD3's when playing through my Woo WA22 tube amp.  I have tried everything: 3 different DACS's, several tube-rolling sessions, different headphone cables, etc.  The sound to me is compressed and lifeless.  The mids (voices) are ok, but that's about it.  So far, the LCD3 through the HA-1 amp is really fantastic, and i think it's because the HA-1 is not coloring the sound at all, so I get the natural warmth of the LCD3's with no "push" from the electronics.  Small, intimate soundstage, voices are lush and airy, a really great sound.
  
 To me, the purchase of the HA-1 is worth the price just to drive my LCD3's.......which I suppose means the actual cost of my LCD3's are $3,200, not $2,000  
  
 I really disagree with those that say the HD800's are bright through the HA-1.  Might just be my signal path and or sources, but I think the sound is simply fantastic (and I'm playing numerous symphonies through them with all kinds of treble and high notes).  As always, everyone's ears are different. 
  
 AND the big bonus...how cool is that spectrum analyzer display !!


----------



## Dark Ayla

z06_pilot said:


> I can give you my impression of this.  I absolutely HATE the sound of my LCD3's when playing through my Woo WA22 tube amp.  I have tried everything: 3 different DACS's, several tube-rolling sessions, different headphone cables, etc.  The sound to me is compressed and lifeless.  The mids (voices) are ok, but that's about it.  So far, the LCD3 through the HA-1 amp is really fantastic, and i think it's because the HA-1 is not coloring the sound at all, so I get the natural warmth of the LCD3's with no "push" from the electronics.  Small, intimate soundstage, voices are lush and airy, a really great sound.
> 
> To me, the purchase of the HA-1 is worth the price just to drive my LCD3's.......which I suppose means the actual cost of my LCD3's are $3,200, not $2,000
> 
> ...




I have the same feeling!
The Oppo HA 1 will pair wonderfully with the LCD3. The Oppo is natural with wide sound stage and the warm LCD3 will creat a balance in sound signature. 
Using warm tube amp with warm headphones will lead to a congested and over coloured sound signature. 

But what do u mean by small soundstage?! I am under the impression that the LCD3 have wide soundstage. For sure they are not similar to the HD800.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

Perhaps i should have said that compared to the HD800, the soundstage of the LCD3 is smaller, more compact.  That's in no way a bad thing, it's just different and suits itself to different kinds of music....Me personally, I would not listen to a symphony orchestra through my LCD3's, but a 4 string quartet?  Perfect.
  
 Or maybe the better thing to say is that the HD800 has a very wide soundstage compared to the LCD3
  
 small ensemble pieces like Norah Jones, Patricia Barber, and Steve Earle sound like the players are in my living room via the LCD3, but in an auditorium when listening through my HD800's...there's more separation between the instruments/voices.


----------



## Badas

z06_pilot said:


> I can give you my impression of this.  I absolutely HATE the sound of my LCD3's when playing through my Woo WA22 tube amp.  I have tried everything: 3 different DACS's, several tube-rolling sessions, different headphone cables, etc.  The sound to me is compressed and lifeless.  The mids (voices) are ok, but that's about it.  So far, the LCD3 through the HA-1 amp is really fantastic, and i think it's because the HA-1 is not coloring the sound at all, so I get the natural warmth of the LCD3's with no "push" from the electronics.  Small, intimate soundstage, voices are lush and airy, a really great sound.
> 
> To me, the purchase of the HA-1 is worth the price just to drive my LCD3's.......which I suppose means the actual cost of my LCD3's are $3,200, not $2,000
> 
> ...







dark ayla said:


> I have the same feeling!
> The Oppo HA 1 will pair wonderfully with the LCD3. The Oppo is natural with wide sound stage and the warm LCD3 will creat a balance in sound signature.
> Using warm tube amp with warm headphones will lead to a congested and over coloured sound signature.
> 
> But what do u mean by small soundstage?! I am under the impression that the LCD3 have wide soundstage. For sure they are not similar to the HD800.




And I couldn't be more opposite. I hardly ever use the Oppo HA-1 on my LCD3's. Using right now. Listen to half a album last night on the WA22. Now this morning I'm listening to the other half on the Oppo. Where did the soundstage vanish to? It has got closed up. Signature sounds all rightish but magic has gone. WA22 is very dependant on tubes used.

Don't want to open up the can of worms again but there are plenty of us that like it the other way. I like having one of each type of amp to compare. To me the tubes win every time. However convenience is a big plus for the Oppo.


----------



## zilch0md

For my LCD-2 rev.1 and OPPO PM-1, my thinking runs like that of Z06_pilot and Sound Maniac - with their affinity for using the uncolored HA-1 with their LCD-3s. But we can all be happy, mixing and matching.


----------



## Dark Ayla

badas said:


> And I couldn't be more opposite. I hardly ever use the Oppo HA-1 on my LCD3's. Using right now. Listen to half a album last night on the WA22. Now this morning I'm listening to the other half on the Oppo. Where did the soundstage vanish to? It has got closed up. Signature sounds all rightish but magic has gone. WA22 is very dependant on tubes used.
> 
> Don't want to open up the can of worms again but there are plenty of us that like it the other way. I like having one of each type of amp to compare. To me the tubes win every time. However convenience is a big plus for the Oppo.


 
*"*Don't want to open up the can of worms again*" *
 GREAT!
 So please don't open it every a couple of days 
  
  
 So interesting that you find the Oppo caused a huge lose in the soundstage compared to the Wa22.
 Mmmmm few days ago somebody said the following!!!
*"*The Oppo / LCD3 combo is soooooooo nice. Very nice combo. My go to is the Woo / LCD3 combo tho. It is just that *5% better*.*"*
  
*5% better*!!!
 Keep in the mind the double price of the Wa22 and the hassle of rolling tubes. Thanks I like to keep the Oppo with -5%
  
  
 Again you said *"*With good tubes it runs *circles* around the HA-1*"*
  
 So, are we talking about *CIRCLES* or *5%*!!!!


----------



## Redrider

Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed! 
  
 I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
  
 Thanks


----------



## john57

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


 
 The Alpha Primes!


----------



## goldendarko

Also pairs really well with Audeze's, maybe the LCD-2 or even wait for the new EL-8.


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Hi dude,
  
 The headphones that you mentioned are NOT comparable with each other at all! 
  
 PM1 and 2 are warm, medium size soundstage and little coloured.
 HD700 dark with bright flavour.
 HD800 massive sound stage, natural, many are complaining from bright sound signature. BUT these are one of the best phones ever! It all depends in you taste. 
  
 If you like revealing NON forgiving sound with massive soundstage, then go with the HD800.
  
 Stay away from the HD700 (Based on Innerfidelity recommendation, still up to you).
  
 If you are new to the audiophile stuff, go with the PM1 or 2. I will go with the PM1, because you get 3 different ear-pads and nice metal build quality. The PM2 are stellar in terms of warmth and sound quality. BUT the stock ear-pads are tad bright if you pair them with the Oppo HA-1. This is not because the HA1 is bright, this is due to the nature of the stock ear-pads + powerful amp HA1.
 If you want the PM2 then get the PM1 ORIGINAL pads. With the ORIGINAL pads + HA1 no brightness issue at all. Keep in mind that the soundstage in both PM1 and 2 is NOT wide as the HD800.
  
 HD800 is airy with MASSIVE soundstage BUT you might find them annoying with the Oppo HA1. The HD800 are better paired with warm coloured amp such as tube amps. However, if you want the HD800 for mixing and analytical listening NOT just relaxing music session, then go with the Oppo HA1. The HA1 + HD800 is one of the best reference and natural combos (no colour no warmth no ****) but be ready for high treble and high revealing level.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Had to block Badas.  I don't mind if he doesn't like the amp but I do mind that he posts about it every day, and seemingly every other post.


----------



## x RELIC x

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks




LCD-2 or wait a bit for the el-8. 

I like the Audeze sound with the HA-1, both my XC and my 2's.


----------



## Dark Ayla

Dude, I don't recommend the EL8 with Oppo HA-1.
 They will not scale enough! They are high sensitivity cans with low impedance that can run on cell phones. It is a waste of money to get POWERFUL amp such as the Oppo HA-1.
  
 Oppo HA-1 will be a stellar with the proper phones that have high impedance. KEEP in mind that the Oppo HA-1 pair very well with low impedance phones such as 35 Ohm (PM1 and 2).
  
 Do NOT pair the HA-1 with lower than 35 Ohm, this is due to a background noise (hummmm noise) that appears with IEM (very very sensitive phones).


----------



## SpudHarris

immalizard said:


> Had to block Badas.  I don't mind if he doesn't like the amp but I do mind that he posts about it every day, and seemingly every other post.




X1 

Have to say for a HA-1 impressions thread almost every other post is about the WA22 which is disappointing and muddy's the water for peeps joining the thread looking for impressions of the HA-1 only to find constant negative comparisons against an amp costing double. Let's leave the WA22 talk now, it's getting tiresome.

I have had my HA-1 for quite some time and love it to bits, as stated before it is one of the few pieces of kit that hasn't left me wanting. To me, it sounds great with pretty much all my phones, some sound better than others but that is the phones not the HA-1. HE6, HD800, LCD3 all sound amazing as you would expect, different presentations but all outstanding....


----------



## Redrider

john57 said:


> The Alpha Primes!


 

 Thanks, not familiar with those, will check them out.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Redrider,
  
 Quote:


redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> *I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?*
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Of the headphones you've listed, I recommend the PM-1 or PM-2 for the HA-1.  (I use a different amp for my HD800.)
  
 Mike


----------



## Badas

dark ayla said:


> *"*Don't want to open up the can of worms again*" *
> GREAT!
> So please don't open it every a couple of days
> 
> ...




Yeah dude 5% better is heaps. If you chase every 5% better in a system it will be amazing.

I stand by my comments. The Oppo / LCD combo is sooooo nice. However the Woo / LCD is better and sometimes runs circles around the Oppo.

I love how there can only be praise on this Impressions thread. If anyone else has a opposite view we get quotes dragged up as amunition and slammed against the wall.

Nice friggin comunity here. Oppo fanboys at work.

Guess what. Plain and simple. If you are treble sensitive like I am you will not be impressed with the Oppo HA-1. Potential buyers be aware.


----------



## Redrider

john57 said:


> The Alpha Primes!


 
  
  


goldendarko said:


> Also pairs really well with Audeze's, maybe the LCD-2 or even wait for the new EL-8.


 

 Thanks, did take a quick look at LCD-2 but the weight put me off a bit, how are they for extended listening comfort?


----------



## Badas

immalizard said:


> Had to block Badas.  I don't mind if he doesn't like the amp but I do mind that he posts about it every day, and seemingly every other post.




The question was asked. I just gave a different opinion. That's all.


----------



## Redrider

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  


dark ayla said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> The headphones that you mentioned are NOT comparable with each other at all!
> 
> ...


 

 I know what you mean, half the battle is deciding the type of sound I like. I found the PM2 to sound very musical but as I did not have a familiar source I could not decide if it was coloured. The HD700 I liked a lot for their comfor and clarity. HD800 sounded more like speakers with their improved soundstage but I think I was not setting the gain at a comparable level to the other headphones and I would like to hear them with a balanced cable. Will take own source material and try them all again plus any others you knowlegeable folk recommend. Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

redrider said:


> Thanks, did take a quick look at LCD-2 but the weight put me off a bit, how are they for extended listening comfort?




Mixed, I, and I would be willing to guess most others on head-fi, have never experienced discomfort with the Audeze line. That being said they are among the heaviest headphones around so you must take that into consideration if you plan to ear for long periods of time. The EL-8 will be significantly lighter, but like someone said, they will not scale as well with an amp like this. Quite simply they won't need this much power. Another headphone to consider is the HE-560. It's a good match with the HA1, for me, and is extremely comfortable. Hope that helps


----------



## Dark Ayla

goldendarko said:


> Mixed, I, and I would be willing to guess most others on head-fi, have never experienced discomfort with the Audeze line. That being said they are among the heaviest headphones around so you must take that into consideration if you plan to ear for long periods of time. The EL-8 will be significantly lighter, but like someone said, they will not scale as well with an amp like this. Quite simply they won't need this much power. Another headphone to consider is the HE-560. It's a good match with the HA1, for me, and is extremely comfortable. Hope that helps


 

 I tried the HE560 with the Oppo HA-1. I remember they were thin and lack to mids. BUT I don't think this has anything to do with the HA-1, it is more about the sound signature of the HE560.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah the Ragnarok gives me similar qualities as the ha-1. Just depends if you like the he-560. I kind of think of it like a combo of the hd800 and planars. Wide open soundstsging but with deeper and fuller bass.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

redrider said:


> Thanks, did take a quick look at LCD-2 but the weight put me off a bit, how are they for extended listening comfort?


 
 I have had the LCD-2 and the LCD-3.  I have not found them to be uncomfortable at all.  I do have a slightly narrow head though.  I have heard that those with a more rounded head shape have found them a bit tight over long listening periods, but I think that is very much a YMMV situation.  The pads are the softest and most cushioned I have ever seen-a really great soft feel.


----------



## Dougr33

badas said:


> Yeah dude 5% better is heaps. If you chase every 5% better in a system it will be amazing.
> 
> I stand by my comments. The Oppo / LCD combo is sooooo nice. However the Woo / LCD is better and sometimes runs circles around the Oppo.
> 
> ...


 

 Well, since your opinion is on almost every page, and impossible to miss, perhaps you could chill for awhile?


----------



## olegausany

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks



Since you can afford HD800 forget about HD700


----------



## dubsondubs

I have both the lcd-3 and hd-800 and was thinking of this amp/dac combo, any thoughts if this would be a good choice?


----------



## Hooster

badas said:


> The question was asked. I just gave a different opinion. That's all.


 
  
 We got it, ok? Please spare us another repeat.


----------



## goldendarko

dubsondubs said:


> I have both the lcd-3 and hd-800 and was thinking of this amp/dac combo, any thoughts if this would be a good choice?




For the lcd3 a hearty yes. For the hd800 a tube amp might be a better choice


----------



## Dark Ayla

Guys, when you use the HA-1 as a DAC/Preamp alone, can u control the volume from the HA-1? OR volume will be controlled through the connected Amp?


----------



## john57

dark ayla said:


> Guys, when you use the HA-1 as a DAC/Preamp alone, can u control the volume from the HA-1? OR volume will be controlled through the connected Amp?


 
 You have a choice you can control the volume of all the outputs on the back or you can use the bypass setting to have the outputs on the back, balanced and RCA at a fixed level.  You always have volume control of the headphone outputs on the front.


----------



## sfo1972

dark ayla said:


> Guys, when you use the HA-1 as a DAC/Preamp alone, can u control the volume from the HA-1? OR volume will be controlled through the connected Amp?


 
  
  


john57 said:


> You have a choice you can control the volume of all the outputs on the back or you can use the bypass setting to have the outputs on the back, balanced and RCA at a fixed level.  You always have volume control of the headphone outputs on the front.


 

 That's exactly right. I have tried both options with and without volume control on the HA-1. In pre-amp (or bypass in Oppo's lingo) mode line is at full level and your downstream system must have a volume control otherwise it will blast through the HPs or speakers at full volume - potentially damaging components.


----------



## Dixter

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


 

 All of the phones you are asking about sound great with the HA-1...  Think " Balanced output "  though and they will all give you more from the HA-1...   also consider that these are all open back and don't have much isolation ...  so you are going to hear sounds around you and people that are around you will hear your music...    if that is of any concern then you will want to look into a closed phone....  may I suggest the Alpha Prime headphone...    it pairs very very well with the HA-1 as a closed phone...   again...  Balanced cables for these too...     I think you will enjoy them very much...


----------



## reddog

dixter said:


> All of the phones you are asking about sound great with the HA-1...  Think " Balanced output "  though and they will all give you more from the HA-1...   also consider that these are all open back and don't have much isolation ...  so you are going to hear sounds around you and people that are around you will hear your music...    if that is of any concern then you will want to look into a closed phone....  may I suggest the Alpha Prime headphone...    it pairs very very well with the HA-1 as a closed phone...   again...  Balanced cables for these too...     I think you will enjoy them very much...



+1 Alpha Prime's are great.


----------



## Vacheron

redrider said:


> Hi folks, took me so long to get to the end of this thread that I gave in and ordered a HA1 just before some of the posts about reliability issues in the silver model. I even changed my order from black to silver, oh no. Collecting it on Saturday, Fingers crossed!
> 
> I need to get headphones to go with this and am considering HD800, HD700 or PM1or 2. Can't spend more than cost of HD800. What other headphones do you think I should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


 
 If you are looking in that price range add the McIntosh MHP1000s to your list especially if you prefer a closed back. Its what I paired with my HA1 and I couldn't be happier. 
  
 Comes with a cool stand too


----------



## dafos58

If you want an open back, really try the Oppo PM-1 or 2. The PM-1 with the alternative earpads sounds wide open, clear and crisp. But in this price range there are no bad headphones. You really must try to listen to them first. But for me, the HA-1 and the PM-1 is one happy couple, joint for a long long time....


----------



## Redrider

vacheron said:


> If you are looking in that price range add the McIntosh MHP1000s to your list especially if you prefer a closed back. Its what I paired with my HA1 and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Comes with a cool stand too


 

 Thanks but not quite in my price range. Seen in UK for £2,000


----------



## Khragon

Vote for Oppo HA1 on massdrop:
 https://www.massdrop.com/vote/oppo-ha-1


----------



## abvolt

just did thanks for pointing that out..


----------



## Azsori

khragon said:


> Vote for Oppo HA1 on massdrop:
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/oppo-ha-1


 
  
 What kind of price would you expect to pay through massdrop?  I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## akhyar

azsori said:


> What kind of price would you expect to pay through massdrop?  I haven't tried it out yet.




Don't get your hopes much.
Having own some Oppo's products from their DV980 dvd player since 2007, rarely seen Oppo's products on sale and I also know that in some countries, Oppo's is against their distributors and retailers selling their products at discounts.


----------



## Dark Ayla

akhyar said:


> Don't get your hopes much.
> Having own some Oppo's products from their DV980 dvd player since 2007, rarely seen Oppo's products on sale and I also know that in some countries, Oppo's is against their distributors and retailers selling their products at discounts.


 

 I support the idea of NOT having discounts on Oppo!
  
 Oppo should maintain its status within the Blue-ray world. It also must build a good reputation and classy status within the headphones world as well.
  
 Please no discount "Schiit-y" stuff!


----------



## abvolt

Woo Audio gave a 10% discount + free shipping on their gear this last Christmas time don't know if they do that every year or not but I certainly took advantage of it, and look at there reputation very classy. Discounts do not diminish a companies products or image in any way, I think it makes good business sense..


----------



## goldendarko

dark ayla said:


> I support the idea of NOT having discounts on Oppo!
> 
> Oppo should maintain its status within the Blue-ray world. It also must build a good reputation and classy status within the headphones world as well.
> 
> Please no discount "Schiit-y" stuff!



 


Wouldnt hurt to look for a used one though, I was able to pick mine up for $800 previously owned.


----------



## Schokolade bar

Where do you guys typically have the volume pot at when using planars? I have mine at about 12:00 on the 560s and was wondering if that was super loud for them or not?


----------



## Dougr33

Or "demo" at online retailers. (I think they often open them just to be able to put a discount on stuff often not allowed to discount).  Right now MusicDirect.com has 'demo' PM-2 for $569. Wish I'd waited! I did get $100 of my HA-1 though.


----------



## mrscotchguy

I would normally not be the one to intervene when a thread starts swinging from an intellectual conversation between opposing sides, to a cat-fight throwing passive aggressive swings... well maybe it hasn't gone quite that far off course.  :evil:
  
 I feel that both parties are inadvertently arguing over the same exact point just viewed from two different sides.  Here's an outside perspective.  One side says the HA-1 is _bright _and the other says its _neutral_.  Now that we have that cleared up, a few points on both. Bright usually defines a piece of equipment as detailed, treble forward or at least treble-clear.  No muddiness and usually tons of spacial cues.  Where neutral generally suggests no one frequency is emphasized more or less than another.  Neutral in a headphone is very different than neutral in a dac, or neutral in an amp... To put it in perspective.  When talking with many Hifi shop owners about speakers setups the term bright, neutral, and warm can all be used at the same time to describe a speaker setup.  So can it be not said that the Oppo HA-1 is both neutral and bright?
  
 Probably not.  And here is the _*only*_ important piece of information that we really have... the bit that makes either arguments not relevant.  None of us have any idea about how you guys are testing or listening to your setups or what type of music you're listening to.  
  
 For all we know... Bright is a positive thing for one and neutral is another.  Or vise-versa...
  
 My experience with Oppo's HA-1 was short, but very enjoyable.  I was never disappointed, but rather content with every configuration I tested it with.  No one configuration blew me away (with the exception of the synergy between the HA-1's amp and my modded HE-4, which gives no one any level of comparison since I didn't describe any relevant information).  I would recommend the HA-1 whole-heartedly, but I never actually bought one for myself.  I found the amp is good at what it's good at, but that never ended up working out with my goals for listening.  If there was a new model with just the Amp/pre-amp portion of the HA-1, I would buy it in an instant, finding that the DAC is just not to _*my*_ liking.  Too many people on reading too deep on Headfi and forget that the only way to know a piece of equipment is to listen to it _for yourself with your own ears._  Nothing else will tell your the whole story.
  
 It's important to get impressions from every perspective, but also to keep it respectful and relevant.  Let the end user digest it on their own.  If they have questions, they will ask.  
  
 Here's my background.  My listening is made up of mostly streaming, Youtube, Netflix, and modern poorly-recorded music (indie, mainstream, pop, etc).  This allows me to discover new artist and get the most enjoyment out of my limited time with my gear each day/week.  I love the sound of well recorded music, but have too little time to listen to what I've found most "audiophiles" listen to.  I collect CDs where I can, but having a non-forgiving, super-revealing, all-or-nothing system does not allow me to listen to what gives me the most enjoyment.  If you take that into perspective and add the HA-1 and the HD800 in the mix, then watch out... you'll get sibilance for days.  But if I hook up all my best components, run ASIO, hi-res well-recorded music, it shows.  Garbage in, garbage out.  I feel this not communicated enough.
  
 So here's my suggestion... if you want people to understand your perspective, add some ground for control.  It is no surprise that most of the reviewers will post their chain and the music sample they used for testing.  Along with knowing preferences and biases among those reviewers, the end consumer now has some information they can use to make a more informed decision.


----------



## Dark Ayla

goldendarko said:


> For the lcd3 a hearty yes. For the hd800 a tube amp might be a better choice


 

 I liked the "hearty yes" about LCD 3 and Oppo HA-1.
  
 [size=x-small]​If you don't mind, I [/size]would[size=x-small] like you to provide more details about Oppo HA-1 and LCD 3 combo.[/size]


----------



## Z06_Pilot

no doubt my LCD3 sounds very good with the HA-1 over a tube amp.  i still trying to decide if I like the LCD3 "house sound" or not.....
  
 It's just so radically different from the HD800.   that's actually the reason I bought the LCD3 was to get a completely different sound signature to my music, but I just like the presentation of the HD800 so much.
  
 I think i am definitely in the minority of those who really like the HD800 with the HA-1, though.
  
 This is just such a wonderful piece of gear.  So well put together, well optioned, and fantastic sound quality...It really is a steal at $1,200....
  
 Couple of things I have noticed are really nice touches they added.  When I switch from normal to high impedance headphones, the volume control winds down to a very low listening level automatically before cutting in the sound, to avoid both ear and headphone damage.  That's not something I really ever forget (changing the headphone impedance level), but it's a great safeguard.
  
 I also like that I can be in bypass mode with the pre-outs attached to a different amp, but at the same time, be able to use the volume control on the HA-1  to drive headphones attached directly to it.  wonderful


----------



## Redrider

Just picked up my Silver HA1 about 2 hours ago (September 2014 build, so fingers crossed).
  
 Dealer did not have my final choice of headphones (HD800) in stock so I am listening with my old HD485. They do not sound too bad.
  
 I was previously using a Mackie Blackjack for my headphone monitoring so the sound is certainly improved but then it should be given the price difference. Much improved dynamics. Going straight in via USB from my Mac.
  
 Will give a more detailed report in a few days when I get my HD800s. What is the best way to connect CD? optical or Coaxial?


----------



## Hooster

Coaxial


----------



## Redrider

Big Crap, looks like I have a problem with cutting out. Only done it a couple of times but I have never had any problem with my previous system. Is this just the Silver models? Has any owner with a black model had a problem?


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Big Crap, looks like I have a problem with cutting out. Only done it a couple of times but I have never had any problem with my previous system. Is this just the Silver models? Has any owner with a black model had a problem?


 

 Tell me more about your issue, what do u mean by cutting out???


----------



## john57

redrider said:


> Big Crap, looks like I have a problem with cutting out. Only done it a couple of times but I have never had any problem with my previous system. Is this just the Silver models? Has any owner with a black model had a problem?


 
 Are you using the USB input? If just the USB it could be a sign of a buffer underrun. The previous issues I heard deals with volume fluctuating. Without more details on your setup can not say more.


----------



## Redrider

dark ayla said:


> Tell me more about your issue, what do u mean by cutting out???


 
  
  


john57 said:


> Are you using the USB input? If just the USB it could be a sign of a buffer underrun. The previous issues I heard deals with volume fluctuating. Without more details on your setup can not say more.


 

 Yes I am using USB. The sound just cuts out for about a second. (done it twice in 3-4 hours of listening)(not continuous) Using short USB cable. Never had this before ever so don't think it is my mac.


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Yes I am using USB. The sound just cuts out for about a second. (done it twice in 3-4 hours of listening)(not continuous) Using short USB cable. Never had this before ever so don't think it is my mac.


 

 Damn it!
  
 I am having the same issue!!!!
 I thought this might be normal, this is why I didn't bother. 
  
 What do you think???


----------



## Redrider

dark ayla said:


> Damn it!
> 
> I am having the same issue!!!!
> I thought this might be normal, this is why I didn't bother.
> ...


 

 Do you have Silver Model?
 I would say not normal. I am not happy.


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Do you have Silver Model?
> I would say not normal. I am not happy.


 

 Balck!
  
 Sooooo sad


----------



## john57

dark ayla said:


> Damn it!
> 
> I am having the same issue!!!!
> I thought this might be normal, this is why I didn't bother.
> ...


 
 First if you are using a PC with the Oppo PC driver set the buffers to safe at 4096 size and see if you noticed a change. What are you using for playback? Does the sound cuts out when playing a video? Try different USB ports. Is the USB port is being shared? I can make my various USB DAC's to cut out less than a second with mismatch buffer settings. The sound should not cut out if using the analog inputs.


----------



## john57

redrider said:


> Yes I am using USB. The sound just cuts out for about a second. (done it twice in 3-4 hours of listening)(not continuous) Using short USB cable. Never had this before ever so don't think it is my mac.


 
 What are you using for playback and does it have any buffer setting you can try? I am more of a PC guy. Some USB cables are plain lousy. May work for one and not with the other.


----------



## Raptor34

The Mac doesn't need drivers.   Check below from Oppo support page:
  
 "For* Mac* computers, no software driver is required. Please set "System Preferences -> Sound -> Output" to "OPPO HA-1 USB Audio 2.0 DAC".
  
 I've had my silver since they were first available and had no issues with it at all.  I would suggest an email to Oppo support.


----------



## olegausany

john57 said:


> redrider said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am using USB. The sound just cuts out for about a second. (done it twice in 3-4 hours of listening)(not continuous) Using short USB cable. Never had this before ever so don't think it is my mac.
> ...


 Plus many people have problems with Mac OS newer then 10.9


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Do you have Silver Model?
> I would say not normal. I am not happy.


 

 Did you contact Oppo?


----------



## Redrider

dark ayla said:


> Did you contact Oppo?


 

 Not yet, I have changed USB cable (now longer but possibly better quality) if I get any repeats I will probably return amp for a refund. Is there any other product similar i.e DAC/Headphone amp with balanced output and volume controlled XLR outs?


----------



## Dark Ayla

redrider said:


> Not yet, I have changed USB cable (now longer but possibly better quality) if I get any repeats I will probably return amp for a refund. Is there any other product similar i.e DAC/Headphone amp with balanced output and volume controlled XLR outs?




Please keep us updated.


----------



## Redrider

dark ayla said:


> Please keep us updated.


 

 No repeat of any cutting out so far today.
  
 I connected my Genelec near field monitors up today using XLR outs and they sounded very good.


----------



## Hooster

redrider said:


> Not yet, I have changed USB cable (now longer but possibly better quality) if I get any repeats I will probably return amp for a refund. Is there any other product similar i.e DAC/Headphone amp with balanced output and volume controlled XLR outs?


 
  
 Wonders how many electronic items have been returned because they where connected to bad cables...
  
 There are other products out there but in my opinion they can't quite compete with the Oppo for a variety or reasons.


----------



## Thrang

I'm running a 15 foot active USB cable plus a 12 foot USB cable from my IMac 5k running Yosemite and no issue, silver Oppo HA-1


----------



## avraham

I am using two different Macs for streaming or playing hi-rez downloads.  A Macbook Pro Retina (July 2012) and a Mac Pro (late 2007.)  The Retina has the latest Yosemite OS (I am a beta tester so I always have the latest version), the Mac Pro has the Lion OS (can't up grade further because it is 32 bit.)  My HA-1 was delivered in August or September.  I have had ZERO cutouts from either computers using USB cable that I purchased from Radio Shack which is 3 meters long.  The digital players I use are both versions of Audirvana Plus on the Retina and the 1st version of Audirvana on the Mac Pro (again 32 bit.)  I use mainly Tidal as my streaming service and that is where I will get occasional cutouts but it is Tidal that is causing the cutouts not the HA-1, Mac computers or the cheap USB cable.  I would certainly do more investigation before sending the HA-1 back.  I have a Oppo DV-981HD, Oppo BDP-105, Oppo PM-1 and the Oppo HA-1 and have never ever had the first problem with any of the products.  There are very few products of any kind that can say the same thing about.


----------



## avraham

PS I do the vast majority of USB playback through the older MAC Pro.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

I also have my silver HA-1 hooked up to my iMac via USB, not a single dropout even with multi-hour listening sessions. Hope that the cable replacement was the fix you needed.
  
 Otherwise keep in mind that especially with USB, you add a whole raft of potential issues, from your media player software (and its settings) to the Audio/MIDI settings panel to CPU usage spikes (which can affect USB since it's CPU dependent), on Windows also the audio driver setup etc.
  
 So, in general, for everyone: the more detailed info you post, the more likely people will be able to give you specific advice on what may help.


----------



## Vacheron

I've been using my HA-1 McIntosh MHP1000 for lots of gaming recently and it's pure bliss. My custom balanced cable should be done next week allowing me to plug into the XLR output.

Nothing useful here just praise


----------



## Redrider

hooster said:


> Wonders how many electronic items have been returned because they where connected to bad cables...
> 
> There are other products out there but in my opinion they can't quite compete with the Oppo for a variety or reasons.


 

 I do not think the cable is the problem in this case as I have had another dropout with the replacement cable. I have had zero dropouts in the past with my old DAC and the one before it. Continuing to monitor today.


----------



## Redrider

thegrumpyoldman said:


> I also have my silver HA-1 hooked up to my iMac via USB, not a single dropout even with multi-hour listening sessions. Hope that the cable replacement was the fix you needed.
> 
> Otherwise keep in mind that especially with USB, you add a whole raft of potential issues, from your media player software (and its settings) to the Audio/MIDI settings panel to CPU usage spikes (which can affect USB since it's CPU dependent), on Windows also the audio driver setup etc.
> 
> So, in general, for everyone: the more detailed info you post, the more likely people will be able to give you specific advice on what may help.


 

 I Have had 1 drop out with the replacement cable so that has much reduced the chance of the cable being the culprit. I am using iTunes from a Mac so there are very few settings to play with. Not like on a PC. Not doing anything demanding on the Mac so I do not believe it is a CPU overload issue. I will see if I get a repeat when Mac is only running iTunes.


----------



## Redrider

I am certainly noticing a lot more detail in my music library with the HA1. You can identify any bad recordings or bad musicians (drums being slightly out of time are now noticeable) very surprised by one track today, sounded so bad.


----------



## john57

redrider said:


> I Have had 1 drop out with the replacement cable so that has much reduced the chance of the cable being the culprit. I am using iTunes from a Mac so there are very few settings to play with. Not like on a PC. Not doing anything demanding on the Mac so I do not believe it is a CPU overload issue. I will see if I get a repeat when Mac is only running iTunes.


 
 A quick search on goggle shows quite a few issues on audio dropouts on MACs. Try these steps as shown on this web page just to see if it will make a difference.
  
 https://support.serato.com/hc/en-us/articles/202552390-Troubleshoot-USB-dropouts-audio-glitches-Mac-


----------



## Mojo777

My trouble only begins when my Mac goes to sleep and doesn't recognize the OPPO when it wakes. I will say that the problem only came up when I had to move my Mac to the other side of the room and have 15 foot run to the OPPO. Bought a fancy USB cable that did nothing so now I have been thinking about getting a Wyrd to solve the problem,


----------



## the-kraken

At 15', it might just be easier to get an apple airport express and go wireless. You can also try the optical out of the mbp (the headphone jack is a combo jack)


----------



## iloveyoulol

will plugging in headphones mute the preamp/speakers? or are all outputs always on?


----------



## Badas

iloveyoulol said:


> will plugging in headphones mute the preamp/speakers? or are all outputs always on?


 

 All outputs are always on.


----------



## akhyar

iloveyoulol said:


> will plugging in headphones mute the preamp/speakers? or are all outputs always on?




All outputs are always on, but if you plugged both the headphone out sockets, the balanced hedphone out will be muted


----------



## ellstromz

Just curious if many of you owners are buying this unit locally or online and are you guys paying retail for it? Their site doesn't list authorized online resellers but it appears that Best Buy Magnolia carries them. Guess I can always swing by and demo them before deciding.


----------



## goldendarko

Bought mine used for $800. Works grear


----------



## the-kraken

ellstromz said:


> Just curious if many of you owners are buying this unit locally or online and are you guys paying retail for it? Their site doesn't list authorized online resellers but it appears that Best Buy Magnolia carries them. Guess I can always swing by and demo them before deciding.




I just checked the bestbuy site and don't see it listed. Where are you seeing this?


----------



## ellstromz

goldendarko said:


> Bought mine used for $800. Works grear



That sounds like a great deal. Rarely do they show up in the FS section.


----------



## goldendarko

ellstromz said:


> That sounds like a great deal. Rarely do they show up in the FS section.




Check audiogon. More listings there


----------



## ellstromz

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]





the-kraken said:


> I just checked bestbuy's site and don't see it listed. Where are you seeing this?



At the bottom of OPPO's website there's a find local dealer link. I typed in my zip code and Magnolia showed up. I didn't realized they had high end headphone stuff there but plan to take a look next time I'm at BB.


----------



## the-kraken

BB lists headphone stuff, including amps... Just not the oppo.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/headphone-accessories/headphone-amps/pcmcat313100050034.c?id=pcmcat313100050034&nrp=15&cp=1&sp=+brand%20skuidsaas


----------



## Purpeltendire

ellstromz said:


> Just curious if many of you owners are buying this unit locally or online and are you guys paying retail for it? Their site doesn't list authorized online resellers but it appears that Best Buy Magnolia carries them. Guess I can always swing by and demo them before deciding.


 
 I bought mine locally, Stereotypes Audio in Portland. Cool little independant shop and a good group of guys, and yes, I paid retail for my setup. They did give me 10% off the Wireworld Starlight 7 USB cable I got, because I bought everything at once.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ I don't think Best Buy Magnolia stores carry Oppo personal products (yet).
The reason Oppo's search engine found that listing, is because the Magnolia stores do carry the Oppo Universal Blu-ray Players.


----------



## billhickok

So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s? Very strongly considering this pair but opinions seem to be split 50/50. One half saying it's a wonderful match with excellent synergy/sound while the other half saying the sound is overly bright or even unbearable.
  
 I prefer my sound to be for the most part neutral and natural.
  
 I've been using my Denon D2000's plugged into a Apogee Duet for the past couple years and generally enjoyed the sound. The main thing that bugged me about the Denon's was the somewhat recessed midrange (vocals.) Just sold my D2000s and planning on picking up this pair. The only other headphones I have are Sony MDR-7506's, which I love.
  
 Oh and i'm a huge fan of Oppo products in general...I own both a 103 and 103D. Top notch players with awesome value.


----------



## x RELIC x

billhickok said:


> So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s? Very strongly considering this pair but opinions seem to be split 50/50. One half saying it's a wonderful match with excellent synergy/sound while the other half saying the sound is overly bright or even unbearable.
> 
> I prefer my sound to be for the most part neutral and natural.
> 
> ...




Well, you have 30 days if you find the HA-1 too bright with your headphones. Return Policy. 

I'd caution against getting two major pieces at the same time as it'll be difficult to nail what you like or don't like about the setup. I'd start with the headphones first by purchasing a pair that speaks to your preference.

I find the HA-1 really doesn't add coloration to the sound, just oodles of detail with all frequecies sounding quite balanced in my opinion.


----------



## Redrider

iloveyoulol said:


> will plugging in headphones mute the preamp/speakers? or are all outputs always on?


 

 Plugging into jack will not mute, but you can mute preamp/speakers with mute button from remote if you wish. (you have option of just muting preamp/speakers or headphones and preamp/speakers.


----------



## Dougr33

^^^just to help clarify, the 'option' is available in setup, same place you'd choose normal or hi-level output.   I do sorta wish they'd offer the option to have inserting headphones muting the back panel outputs.. I like to keep my amp on, and now have to use the mute button (and considering the differences in levels between driving my amp and my headphones, accidently unmuting might kill my speakers!


----------



## john57

dougr33 said:


> ^^^just to help clarify, the 'option' is available in setup, same place you'd choose normal or hi-level output.   I do sorta wish they'd offer the option to have inserting headphones muting the back panel outputs.. I like to keep my amp on, and now have to use the mute button (and considering the differences in levels between driving my amp and my headphones, accidently unmuting might kill my speakers!


 
 Then you have to be careful not pull the headphone out when the back output engages before you turn the volume down.


----------



## ellstromz

smarty-pants said:


> ^ I don't think Best Buy Magnolia stores carry Oppo personal products (yet).
> The reason Oppo's search engine found that listing, is because the Magnolia stores do carry the Oppo Universal Blu-ray Players.


 
 That makes sense.  You saved me a trip to BB.  Seems like no local authorized dealer near me to demo this unit.  Kind of difficult to drop over a grand to demo it and return it online.


----------



## Smarty-pants

ellstromz said:


> smarty-pants said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I don't think Best Buy Magnolia stores carry Oppo personal products (yet).
> ...




Well, depending on where you live, you might have a local shop that has one to listen too.
Some higher end audio boutique shops will have them without it being well known.
You could call around to any that might be in your area, or call/email Oppo directly and give them your location and they may be able to help too.


----------



## Minge

I have a new pair of grado rs-1s and have read a great deal of this thread and done a search but can't find much information on the oppo ha-1 and the grado rs-1 combo. I am seriously considering the oppo but wanted to get some input on how it would compliment my Grado's or not.


----------



## ben_r_

Anyone driving the HE-500s or Denon AH-D5000s with the Oppo HA-1? If so how does it sound? Thinking of selling my Bifrost Uber and Emotiva Mini-X and going with the Oppo HA-1 as my DAC and amp for the HE-500s and Denon AH-D5000s.


----------



## BobJS

minge said:


> I have a new pair of grado rs-1s and have read a great deal of this thread and done a search but can't find much information on the oppo ha-1 and the grado rs-1 combo. I am seriously considering the oppo but wanted to get some input on how it would compliment my Grado's or not.


 
  
 I did not care for my Grados together with the Oppo.  I much preferred HE-500 and Audeze .


----------



## Mojo777

ellstromz said:


> That makes sense.  You saved me a trip to BB.  Seems like no local authorized dealer near me to demo this unit.  Kind of difficult to drop over a grand to demo it and return it online.


 

 Not disregarding other sellers or site sponsors but musicdirect has free shipping and 60 day return policy just to answer that very question. I get most of gear there.


----------



## HI-BIT

mojo777 said:


> Not disregarding other sellers or site sponsors but musicdirect has free shipping and 60 day return policy just to answer that very question. I get most of gear there.


 
  
 Music Direct Return Policy:
  
 "Also please note, if you received Free Shipping with your initial order and you returned the non-defective item, we will deduct the initial shipping fee from your refund."  ?????
  
  
 I bought mine direct from Oppo. Shipping is $20 FedEx. Got it in 2 days. If you want to return they pay return shipping.


----------



## Hooster

billhickok said:


> So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s?


 
  
 I would not recommend that.


----------



## Schokolade bar

billhickok said:


> So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s? Very strongly considering this pair but opinions seem to be split 50/50. One half saying it's a wonderful match with excellent synergy/sound while the other half saying the sound is overly bright or even unbearable.
> 
> I prefer my sound to be for the most part neutral and natural.
> 
> ...


 
 I'd hold off on the HD 800 x HA-1 pairing. The HA1 seems to perform much more pleasantly with orthodynamics. I use it with the HE 560s as do many others and find it to be quite satisfying indeed, in addition one of my favorite pairings is the T50RP and HA-1. I've also heard good things regarding the HA-1 and the LCD series by Audeze, but cannot confirm thoroughly as I've only tried it with a set of my friends LCD2s for a marginal time. Additionally, I think the 560s when hooked up with a good amp pairing running in a balanced configuration are pretty close to TOTL headphones such as the HD800 and T1 with only minor inferior traits.


----------



## Thrang

billhickok said:


> So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s?




Via balanced, I love this combination. I use Fab Filter Pro-Q 2 for minor tweaks to the curve with poorer recordings, but I would much rather have a phone/amp combination that reveals as much of the source as possible, as this is the only way to experience well recorded material.


----------



## Canadian411

thrang said:


> Via balanced, I love this combination. I use Fab Filter Pro-Q 2 for minor tweaks to the curve with poorer recordings, but I would much rather have a phone/amp combination that reveals as much of the source as possible, as this is the only way to experience well recorded material.



 


+1 from me, HD800 with HA-1 is excellent but if you are into warm sound signature you might go with Burson or tube amps (Zana Deux). For me HA-1 pairs really well with HD800.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

thrang said:


> Via balanced, I love this combination. I use Fab Filter Pro-Q 2 for minor tweaks to the curve with poorer recordings, but I would much rather have a phone/amp combination that reveals as much of the source as possible, as this is the only way to experience well recorded material.


 
 Thrang and I are definitely on the same wavelength regarding this.  BTW, I've only seen one opinion of the HD800/HA-1 pairing saying the sound was unbearable.  That has to be a hearing issue, equipment malfunction, or recordings that were downloaded from iTunes, IMO    I have never tried any cans using anything but balanced cables, so I can't speak to how this pairing works via the 1/4" RCA.
  
 if you already own the HD800's, you can try the HA-1, and return it if it's not your cup of tea.  I don't make a habit of "auditioning" gear and using return policies if I don't like them, but with a company like Oppo, there really is no other choice....no brick/morter retailer stocks them for audition purposes that I am familiar with, and I think Oppo fully understands that this hobby is likely the most subjective one out there.
  
 Thrang's comments regarding the HA-1 being very pure with sound reproduction are dead on, and I almost hate to admit that I am finding myself listening to the HA-1 more that my tube amp set up....I choked up a little writing that  !


----------



## Redrider

billhickok said:


> So what's the general opinion on pairing the HA-1 with the HD 800s? Very strongly considering this pair but opinions seem to be split 50/50. One half saying it's a wonderful match with excellent synergy/sound while the other half saying the sound is overly bright or even unbearable.
> 
> I prefer my sound to be for the most part neutral and natural.
> 
> ...


 

 I have no experience with your existing set up and have only just got my HD800s today (so not run in) In my opinion, so far and only running standard jack output, I would say it is a very natural and flat response. This can make them seem a bit unexciting compared to some less neutral headphones. Another thing I have noticed is a tendancy to keep turning them up due to their extremely low distortion and angled drivers. Apart from this I am loving the pairing. I have not experienced anything unbearable yet!
 I will post again in a week or so once the HD800s are run in.


----------



## Vacheron

Finally got my custom cable made for my McIntosh headphones so I can plug them into the HA1 via XLR. Sounds Great!


----------



## AladdinSane

Purdy.


----------



## gPope

Did any of you Oppo HA-1 owners have had the chance to compare it with the Marantz HD-DAC1?  From what I can see, the Oppo has a couple more features, but the Marantz may have a slightly softer or analogue sound?


----------



## kawaivpc1

gpope said:


> Did any of you Oppo HA-1 owners have had the chance to compare it with the Marantz HD-DAC1?  From what I can see, the Oppo has a couple more features, but the Marantz may have a slightly softer or analogue sound?




I'm interested in this too. 
Which unit sounds better? Marantz DAC1 is $400 cheaper. Oppo HA-1 comes with digital screen and higher resolution PCM support. 
Can anyone comment on sound quality comparison?


----------



## Hooster

gpope said:


> Did any of you Oppo HA-1 owners have had the chance to compare it with the Marantz HD-DAC1?  From what I can see, the Oppo has a couple more features, but the Marantz may have a slightly softer or analogue sound?


 
  
 The Marantz does not have a balanced class A headphone amplifier.


----------



## kawaivpc1

hooster said:


> The Marantz does not have a balanced class A headphone amplifier.




So, is balanced out of HA-1 much better than usual 1/4" out?? 

How does it sound compared to normal headphone out?


----------



## x RELIC x

kawaivpc1 said:


> So, is balanced out of HA-1 much better than usual 1/4" out??
> 
> How does it sound compared to normal headphone out?




Balanced topology throughout in the HA-1 from DAC to jack. It's 4x more powerful than SE so if your headphones require the power you most certainly will hear a difference in dynamics. I find the details to be better as well. Don't know if it's because of the power or the noise rejection inherent with balanced topology.


----------



## kawaivpc1

x relic x said:


> Balanced topology throughout in the HA-1 from DAC to jack. It's 4x more powerful than SE so if your headphones require the power you most certainly will hear a difference in dynamics. I find the details to be better as well. Don't know if it's because of the power or the noise rejection inherent with balanced topology.




Then, how does HA-1's balanced out sound compared to iDSD Micro, Hugo, AK240, Marantz DAC1, Benchmark DAC2?


----------



## x RELIC x

kawaivpc1 said:


> Then, how does HA-1's balanced out sound compared to iDSD Micro, Hugo, AK240, Marantz DAC1, Benchmark DAC2?




Good question, but I don't have all the mentioned amps and DACs on hand for a comparison. I just know what I hear from the HA-1 single ended compared to balanced and the differences they present on the same unit. SE sounds good and without hearing balanced I wouldn't complain. Since I've heard balanced I prefer to listen to it.

Edit: Also, balanced output is irrelevant from stand alone DACs as its an amplifier topology that sources left and right channels separately from the DAC. If not sending the HA-1 a balanced line level signal you aren't truely getting balanced topology in the system. If sending a digital input to the HA-1 you are using the HA-1 DAC so the other DACs would be irrelevant.


----------



## HI-BIT

*Anyone know what firmware 1.3.3 updates compared to 1.3.2?*


----------



## olegausany

As HasturYellow said some pages back it's just little display changes


----------



## Theoman

I'm running 4- pin xlr's on my grados and hd800. now I just orders a pair of grado 1000's . Always be a Senn guy now moving to Grados because of the amp'
 you have to listen to live Yes with this set up.


----------



## Theoman

vacheron said:


> Finally got my custom cable made for my McIntosh headphones so I can plug them into the HA1 via XLR. Sounds Great!


 

 Where did you get the XLR from?


----------



## Vacheron

theoman said:


> Where did you get the XLR from?




The XLR termination is from McIntosh its one of their own XLR cables. It's just the housing actually becaus their XLR connections are 3 pin vs the 4 pin needed for the Oppo. Essentially I stared with the Oppo XLR cable built for the PM1 and changed the terminations on the ends to both fit my MHP1000 and maintain the Mcintish look.


The other end is from a McIntosh trigger cable which essentially just 3.5mm stereo ends that look good. Only place the get the cables for the terminations are direct from McIntosh or find them used.


----------



## IAMBLEST

olegausany said:


> As HasturYellow said some pages back it's just little display changes


 
 is there a new firmware out?


----------



## olegausany

Yes but only factory has it


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Doesn't affect performance, so we are not making it available as a download, but all current shipping HA-1 and any repaired HA-1 will have the 1.3.3 firmware installed.


----------



## Dougr33

hasturtheyellow said:


> Doesn't affect performance, so we are not making it available as a download, but all current shipping HA-1 and any repaired HA-1 will have the 1.3.3 firmware installed.


 

 I have high hopes that features will be added to the firmware.  Most wanted for me is a way to better match headphone and rear output levels so what's 'loud' for my PM-2s doesn't explode my speakers when I switch. It seems  like something more concise than just norm/hi for the ha would be nice, like fine tuning output to rear. Or a switchable option to have inserting headset kill the rear output. With the large volume disparity, I'm pretty nervous I'll accidently un-mute (so, normally take the step of turning off my amp, which I'd rather leave on)   Also, themes for the display, especially larger VU meters (or at least needles visible from 8 feet!). 
  
 Great product (or we wouldn't want more out of it!)


----------



## HI-BIT

dougr33 said:


> I have high hopes that features will be added to the firmware.  Most wanted for me is a way to better match headphone and rear output levels so what's 'loud' for my PM-2s doesn't explode my speakers when I switch. It seems  like something more concise than just norm/hi for the ha would be nice, like fine tuning output to rear. Or a switchable option to have inserting headset kill the rear output. With the large volume disparity, I'm pretty nervous I'll accidently un-mute (so, normally take the step of turning off my amp, which I'd rather leave on)   Also, themes for the display, especially larger VU meters (or at least needles visible from 8 feet!).
> 
> Great product (or we wouldn't want more out of it!)


 

 I would like to see larger text in the displays so that I can see it across the room especially on the status menu. Also better linearity on the pot when using the remote (no slow response or jumping back on the volume display).


----------



## IAMBLEST

hasturtheyellow said:


> Doesn't affect performance, so we are not making it available as a download, but all current shipping HA-1 and any repaired HA-1 will have the 1.3.3 firmware installed.




That makes no sense at all. Why should other people get it if we don't? We bought the product before they did so why not just put the firmware for us to download?


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> Finally got my custom cable made for my McIntosh headphones so I can plug them into the HA1 via XLR. Sounds Great!




Way to go man. That's some nice craftsmanship on the cable. Your Mac experience is now complete 

Beautiful connectors, cable, and I love the logos....

Enjoy it buddy


----------



## Vacheron

thanks! 
  
 Makes them a bit blingy, but its obviously not something id ever leave the house with and wear around public.


----------



## sfo1972

vacheron said:


> thanks!
> 
> Makes them a bit blingy, but its obviously not something id ever leave the house with and wear around public.




Simply gorgeous! I love the simplicity of the Mac and the understatement of the headphones. Adds class and sense of assertion.

Just curious, do you believe in cable burnin? And if yes, how long do you pipe signal through till you feel it's ready?


----------



## Vacheron

sfo1972 said:


> Simply gorgeous! I love the simplicity of the Mac and the understatement of the headphones. Adds class and sense of assertion.
> 
> Just curious, do you believe in cable burnin? And if yes, how long do you pipe signal through till you feel it's ready?


 
 No, im not a believer in cable burn in. I'm an "audiophile atheist". If science cant measure or or prove it then it doesnt exist in my book.


----------



## Dougr33

iamblest said:


> That makes no sense at all. Why should other people get it if we don't? We bought the product before they did so why not just put the firmware for us to download?


 
 Actually, it _may _make sense.  If it truly doesn't improve the performance of _your _unit (the firmware may be to match a new internal part that you don't even have), it's the same reason computer companies warn you not to update the bios of your computer unless you need to: a failed firmware installation may brick your device and require a trip to the shop.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

dougr33 said:


> Actually, it _may _make sense.  If it truly doesn't improve the performance of _your _unit (the firmware may be to match a new internal part that you don't even have), it's the same reason computer companies warn you not to update the bios of your computer unless you need to: a failed firmware installation may brick your device and require a trip to the shop.


 
 could not agree more....I never upgrade period unless I am having an issue with something.....


----------



## HasturTheYellow

iamblest said:


> That makes no sense at all. Why should other people get it if we don't? We bought the product before they did so why not just put the firmware for us to download?


 
  
 As Dougr33 already stated, anytime that you upgrade the brains of the hardware by upgrading the firmware, you run the risk of having the software fail due to some kind of upgrade failure. So there is no reason to upgrade the firmware of the HA-1 if there are no performance benefits other than slight changes in the size of the volume graphics and a spelling mistake.


----------



## IAMBLEST

dougr33 said:


> Actually, it _may _make sense.  If it truly doesn't improve the performance of _your _unit (the firmware may be to match a new internal part that you don't even have), it's the same reason computer companies warn you not to update the bios of your computer unless you need to: a failed firmware installation may brick your device and require a trip to the shop.


 

 No that's ridiculous.  This is why you test firmware updates.  The whole point of a firmware update (i.e. what happens with the PS4 and Xbox One) is that it is tested, then released so everyone can download it.  There shouldnt be a failed firmware installation as they should test it extensively.
  
 What new internal part does the HA-1 have that my edition wouldnt? So what, any repair unit going back gets new hardware put in it as well? no chance. He said that only new units and repair units coming back get the new firmware, so why shouldnt it roll out to everyone.  If it is such a simple and small update, then it should be easy to release to everyone.
  
 This is the first time i have heard of a selective firmware update across a product line that only a few people get.


----------



## IAMBLEST

hasturtheyellow said:


> As Dougr33 already stated, anytime that you upgrade the brains of the hardware by upgrading the firmware, *you run the risk of having the software fail due to some kind of upgrade failure*. So there is no reason to upgrade the firmware of the HA-1 if there are *no performance benefits other than slight changes in the size of the volume graphics* and a spelling mistake.


 
  
 then test it more.
  
 Not all firmware updates are about performance.  If the benefits were only small, then they wouldnt have been done in the first place, OR if they are so small, it should be such a simple firmware rollout that everyone should get it.
  
 Is this going to happen all the time? Will my unit be stuck on the same firmware while newer units get a better user experience and more features? There should be at least some communication from OPPO about this because that is not how you support early adopters.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

It is not a matter of testing it. The issue is that you are physically removing the brains of the hardware, then installing new brains. This is a BIOS level update, not a driver level update, so if something fails for whatever reason, then the entire system becomes unusable. This is why we are not releasing the 1.3.3 firmware as there are no performance benefits of this firmware.
  
 Will we have future firmware? It is planned, yes. During the beta program we updated the firmware many times to address concerns by the testers, which also means we have the capability to do the same for our end-users.


----------



## the-kraken

Yeah, I'm going to have to agree that this is a rediculous excuse (can't update because we are afraid we'd brick the device) - I've received firmware updates on many devices over the years. My Fostex hp-a8c has three firmware updates currently available, and an additional two beta releases for early adopters. 

Heck - even my oppo bdp 95 takes firmware updates just fine - and it isn't exactly the latest and greatest.


----------



## Purpeltendire

iamblest said:


> then test it more.
> 
> Not all firmware updates are about performance.  If the benefits were only small, then they wouldnt have been done in the first place, OR if they are so small, it should be such a simple firmware rollout that everyone should get it.
> 
> Is this going to happen all the time? Will my unit be stuck on the same firmware while newer units get a better user experience and more features? There should be at least some communication from OPPO about this because that is not how you support early adopters.


 
  
 And if you do screw something up when you do it yourself, what then? You're going to go open a support ticket and waste the time and resources of the company, all because you couldn't wait for a typo to be fixed. You'll probably even go so far as to point the blame at Oppo because it "didn't work properly" despite the fact that the error would have been your own. 
  
 "Test it more" isn't always a viable option, and firmware is one of those exceptions. No amount of testing can account for a lack of common sense or unforseeable circumstances. 
  
 "Simple" and firmware do not exist on the same page, edition, volume, or even book. That one letter fix for a typo? That results in hundreds of lines of assembly instructions being changed. If an update gets somehow interrupted, there's going to be two versions of code trying to do the same thing, and they certainly won't play nicely together. 
  
 HasturTheYellow, an Oppo representative, is communicating about this, with us. He's telling everyone, you included, that there are no new features added, and that this is an update that can be easily ignored. Take that at face value and wait until there's something worth updating for, when there will actually be instructions on how to do this yourself that you can follow and update all you want.


----------



## x RELIC x

iamblest said:


> No that's ridiculous.  This is why you test firmware updates.  The whole point of a firmware update (i.e. what happens with the PS4 and Xbox One) is that it is tested, then released so everyone can download it.  There shouldnt be a failed firmware installation as they should test it extensively.
> 
> What new internal part does the HA-1 have that my edition wouldnt? So what, any repair unit going back gets new hardware put in it as well? no chance. He said that only new units and repair units coming back get the new firmware, so why shouldnt it roll out to everyone.  If it is such a simple and small update, then it should be easy to release to everyone.
> 
> This is the first time i have heard of a selective firmware update across a product line that only a few people get.




This post reminds me of when a child wants a band aid simply because someone else has one. Really, if it isn't anything special why go on about it.


----------



## IAMBLEST

x relic x said:


> This post reminds me of when a child wants a band aid simply because someone else has one. Really, if it isn't anything special why go on about it.


 
 No that is a ridiculous analogy and you are being condescending just for the sake of it.
  
 Firstly, this is the first time i have heard of selective firmware updates across a product line. Will this be the start of a new trend? it makes zero sense.
  
 Secondly, it shows they dont have faith in their product or software to release it selectively because "it could brick".  Could you imagine if Sony or MS did that across one of their consoles?
  
 They can test it.  The Bricking the machine thing is a terrible excuse, otherwise no one would ever improve their products or release new firmware updates.
  
 I have multiple oppo products and they are normally pretty decent with the firmware updates and communication - so why wouldnt this be expected of this, their flagship and first headphone amplifier?


----------



## IAMBLEST

purpeltendire said:


> *And if you do screw something up when you do it yourself, what then? You're going to go open a support ticket and waste the time and resources of the company, all because you couldn't wait for a typo to be fixed. You'll probably even go so far as to point the blame at Oppo because it "didn't work properly" despite the fact that the error would have been your own. *
> 
> "Test it more" isn't always a viable option, and firmware is one of those exceptions. No amount of testing can account for a lack of common sense or unforseeable circumstances.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK.  Let me know how it would be possible for me to screw up a firmware update? I got the first one with the amp from their website and installed that.  It is simple.  USB in, download new firmware from website, install.  If it doesnt work properly, then that is on OPPO's side, not mine. You continue to be a corporate apologist, but your reasoning is ridiculous.  You are essentially saying that i would be wasting the company's time if an error occurred with a product that i paid for - an error caused by their software!
  
 And to your last point - if something is worth "updating for", what if OPPO believes that this update is not important for me, but only important for new customers? They decide not to release it - is that my fault then as well?


----------



## x RELIC x

iamblest said:


> No that is a ridiculous analogy and you are being condescending just for the sake of it.
> 
> Firstly, this is the first time i have heard of selective firmware updates across a product line. Will this be the start of a new trend? it makes zero sense.
> 
> ...




I'm not being condescending, I'm calling it like I see it. There is no reason to want this update other than to have it because someone else does. As a company owner I would have to weigh the risk/reward for distributing a firmware upgrade that could potentially create issues with some units (just like every other FW update on every other product). It's a very minor update that has no real functional value. 

The other updates you have done to your other devices actually did something to improve the functionality or fixed bugs. This FW update does neither except for a spelling mistake (which you probably didn't notice) and a minor tweak to the volume display (which you probably won't notice). Enjoy your machine and wait for the future FW updates that Hasturtheyellow has said are in the works.

Man, first world problems. :rolleyes:


----------



## Smarty-pants




----------



## IAMBLEST

x relic x said:


> *I'm not being condescending,* I'm calling it like I see it. There is no reason to want this update other than to have it because someone else does. As a company owner I would have to weigh the risk/reward for distributing a firmware upgrade that could potentially create issues with some units (just like every other FW update on every other product). It's a very minor update that has no real functional value.
> 
> The other updates you have done to your other devices actually did something to improve the functionality or fixed bugs. This FW update does neither except for a spelling mistake (which you probably didn't notice) *and a minor tweak to the volume display (which you probably won't notice)*. Enjoy your machine and wait for the future FW updates that Hasturtheyellow has said are in the works.
> 
> ...


 
 oh really?
  
 Why would you not want the best version of the product you have paid for.  How the hell do you know what i wont notice?  It's the principle of the matter that a company can tell me what i can or cant use after i have bought the product.  Who are they to do this?  I bring you back to other manufacturers:
  
 Sony PS4 Firmware update 2.12 - Update (You probably wont notice it so we are not going to bother putting it out for you, however if you buy a new product you will get it! - also, we arent confident in our software team because this update may brick your machine - so we arent going to even bother sending it out to you).
  
 This is the message they are basically conveying
  
 1) the update isnt important
 2) The firmware updates havent been tested
 3) We think it could brick your system if you try and update it, so why even bother trying?
  
 and your response is to support this and put the blame on me for wanting a firmware update to a system i bought?

 get off your high horse.


----------



## Purpeltendire

iamblest said:


> OK.  Let me know how it would be possible for me to screw up a firmware update? I got the first one with the amp from their website and installed that.  It is simple.  USB in, download new firmware from website, install.  If it doesnt work properly, then that is on OPPO's side, not mine. You continue to be a corporate apologist, but your reasoning is ridiculous.  You are essentially saying that i would be wasting the company's time if an error occurred with a product that i paid for - an error caused by their software!
> 
> And to your last point - if something is worth "updating for", what if OPPO believes that this update is not important for me, but only important for new customers? They decide not to release it - is that my fault then as well?


 
 Your flash drive could corrupt the files due to various reasons. You could remove the USB device without thinking about it, before the update completes. Power could fail halfway through the update. There's any number of things that no company can plan for, and you're naive if you think nothing could happen to you.
  
 I _think_ you've already established that it's important to you. It's just that the rest of us can see it's not a big deal. In any case, have fun.


----------



## IAMBLEST

purpeltendire said:


> *Your flash drive could corrupt the files due to various reasons. You could remove the USB device without thinking about it, before the update completes. Power could fail halfway through the update*. There's any number of things that no company can plan for, and you're naive if you think nothing could happen to you.
> 
> I _think_ you've already established that it's important to you. It's just that the rest of us can see it's not a big deal. In any case, have fun.


 
  
 you realise those are some terrible reasons right? Those are standard disclaimers in any firmware update and no reason to not release it to the public because i "might remove the USB device without thinking about it".


----------



## x RELIC x

iamblest said:


> oh really?
> 
> Why would you not want the best version of the product you have paid for.  How the hell do you know what i wont notice?  It's the principle of the matter that a company can tell me what i can or cant use after i have bought the product.  Who are they to do this?  I bring you back to other manufacturers:
> 
> ...




I'm not on a high horse. I just am not ranting over something that only you seem to be whining about. You are obviously very upset about this so I suggest you go yell at Oppo Digital directly and demand the file that you deem so important to be up to date. Then you can keep this thread clear of entitled self righteous comments about how you deserve everything that's out there.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We never said anything about the firmware upgrades not being fully tested or meeting any of our certification requirements. Please do not promote FUD.
  
 If it is really a concern of yours that you have the 1.3.2 firmware, then just contact us requesting the 1.3.3 firmware. We will be more than happy to provide you with the firmware, despite it not adding anything useful to the HA-1.


----------



## goldendarko

hasturtheyellow said:


> We never said anything about the firmware upgrades not being fully tested or meeting any of our certification requirements. Please do not promote FUD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Lol, well that shut up the troll


----------



## essentiale

Just collected my Oppo HA-1 unit. Heading home to enjoy it soon~

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngarthur

A view from Mr Nobody. Would I do a firmware upgrade, that did something to the graphics,and rectified a spelling mistake?. NO, although it would be nice to have a choice. If there was a change to the internals,giving better sound in someway,then certainly i would want it. There should be a choice at least,given to the customer,perhaps with a warning, that downloading firmware,may cause problems. i.e. picking it up,and throwing it out of the window!. YES. I have done this in the past!.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

essentiale said:


> Just collected my Oppo HA-1 unit. Heading home to enjoy it soon~
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
 I think you are going to like what you hear!  I am liking this unit the more I listen to/through it.  I'm doing comparisons side by side with my tube amp, and it truly is a very neutral DAC/AMP, and exudes quality at every turn. I enjoy the contrasts between the two.  I catch myself sometimes cranking up JRiver without listening to the unit.......just to watch the spectrum display while I'm working ...it's mesmerizing-sometimes it's the little things


----------



## Dougr33

essentiale said:


> Just collected my Oppo HA-1 unit. Heading home to enjoy it soon~
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 

 I think you're going to love it. While I am one who believes in sound improvements after a burn in period, I think you'll definitely find it sounds better once warmed up, being a class A amp.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Vacheron

lol.... There are a % of people that will think because the firmware says 1.3.3. instead of 1.3.2 it will sound better regardless what the manufacture says. Its new therefor I NEED to have it. I don't know what it does, why I want it, but I do know I NEED TO HAVE IT!
  
 Anyway, there are a few nice to haves I'm looking forward to in a future release, but there are no need to haves with the HA1. 
  
 Count me as one of the people that only wants a firmware update when there are some worthwhile updates based on the feedback from users. I don't see any need for a firmware changing minor things. A spelling error somewhere in the menu? lol. Really, who cares. 
  
 Keep up the great work Oppo!


----------



## Z06_Pilot

vacheron said:


> A spelling error somewhere in the menu? lol. Really, who cares.
> 
> Keep up the great work Oppo!


 
  
 My unit was shipped with 1.3.3.  heck, i kind of wish it had 1.3.2, so I could have the display spelling error...kind of like having a coin that was mis-stamped from the mint.  A conversation starter !


----------



## Sorefoot19

I'm considering adding a SS amp/dac combo to go with my Lyr/Bifrost setup.  Does anyone here have any experience with both the HA-1 and the Meier Corda Classic/Daccord?  They're both the same price.  Any impressions would be appreciated.


----------



## kawaivpc1

essentiale said:


> Just collected my Oppo HA-1 unit. Heading home to enjoy it soon~
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




Please write a review and comparison


----------



## j0ewhite

Sorry I am lazy.
  
 Where is the spelling mistake?


----------



## Vacheron

j0ewhite said:


> Sorry I am lazy.
> 
> Where is the spelling mistake?


 
 Instead of Oppo it should read Poop.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sorefoot19 said:


> I'm considering adding a SS amp/dac combo to go with my Lyr/Bifrost setup.  Does anyone here have any experience with both the HA-1 and the Meier Corda Classic/Daccord?  They're both the same price.  Any impressions would be appreciated.




Which headphones will you be pairing them with, and are you going to run balanced on the HA-1?


----------



## Sorefoot19

I am currently using a few headphones.  Planars include the Alpha Dog and HE500.  Dynamics are the T1, HD600 and Phillips X2.  I currently do not use balanced connectors.  My main system does not have balanced outs.


----------



## olegausany

I heard Alpha Prime with HA-1 at the recent NYC meet and liked what I heard but it was a quick listen just to try if it's can handle them and it does good job for the money but be aware that I used balanced out and think that if you want to get most from your headphones you should use balanced out.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sorefoot19 said:


> I am currently using a few headphones.  Planars include the Alpha Dog and HE500.  Dynamics are the T1, HD600 and Phillips X2.  I currently do not use balanced connectors.  My main system does not have balanced outs.




You have a very nice stable of headphones indeed.

I can only speak from experiencing the HD600 and HE500. I spent about a week with the HA-1. The HD600s sounded great on single-ended on high gain. I did not feel like O was missing anything, but I did not have a balanced cable for the Sennsheiser. The HE500 sounded fantastic as well, but I was running it through a balanced Moon Audio cable. I have heard wonderful things about Meier gear as well but have not heard it yet, so I will refrain from offering a suggestion. These are just my impressions for the HA-1. 

If you did get the HA-1, you might consider getting balanced for only a select few headphones it would noticeably benefit sometime in the future, with your planars highest on that list of priority. The others seem fine at single ended, though the T1 seems optimal for the Meier as well, or a high voltage tube amp.


----------



## Sorefoot19

Thanks for your input.  I too am a big fan of the HD600.  I've had mine since 1998, and I still consider it the standard I use to judge other cans.  I've slowly grown to also love my HE500s.  I was not sure at first, but I do love them now.  The sound signatures are very different, but both please my ears.  I started out with Schiit Magni/Modi, but found them too bright for my Dynamic headphones.  That's why I moved to the Lyr/Bifrost.  I would really like to find a great sounding SS amp/dac combo that doesn't bite me in the high end.  I'll have to think a while longer before making a final decision.


----------



## olegausany

Based on my experience with different Dac/Amp combos I doubt you will find something cheaper than HA-1. But never heard Garage 1217 amps yet so can't comment if their SS amp can be a comparable to HA-1's even if you get a Arcane irDac instead Bifrost


----------



## AudioMan2013

I believe the HA-1 will be a cult classic soon if not already.  I am using it with Foobar with the SACD plugin, up-sampling all files to DSD256 11.2Mhz.  From my ears, it gives the music a tad little softness and resolution.  I love the fact that the remote can be used to rewind and skip tracks through the USB connection.  Also with Foobar, I can control using their Android app.  
  
 I'm also using it as a preamp for my disc player and phono stage with the outputs going to a Parasound A21 amp.  It is 3 high grade audio components in 1 - an excellent DAC, a versatile preamp with balanced connections, and a class A headphone amp that is transparent and neutral with the ability to drive pretty much anything out there.  Not only that, I love that it has a bluetooth receiver for streaming and a gorgeous screen.  The build quality is just stunning.  All of this for $1200.  Thank you Oppo Digital!
  
 I am looking forward to their portable HA-2 dac/amp.


----------



## Vacheron

audioman2013 said:


> I believe the HA-1 will be a cult classic soon if not already.  I am using it with Foobar with the SACD plugin, up-sampling all files to DSD256 11.2Mhz.  From my ears, it gives the music a tad little softness and resolution.  I love the fact that the remote can be used to rewind and skip tracks through the USB connection.  Also with Foobar, I can control using their Android app.
> 
> I'm also using it as a preamp for my disc player and phono stage with the outputs going to a Parasound A21 amp.  It is 3 high grade audio components in 1 - an excellent DAC, a versatile preamp with balanced connections, and a class A headphone amp that is transparent and neutral with the ability to drive pretty much anything out there.  Not only that, I love that it has a bluetooth receiver for streaming and a gorgeous screen.  The build quality is just stunning.  All of this for $1200.  Thank you Oppo Digital!
> 
> I am looking forward to their portable HA-2 dac/amp.


 
 If you are able to use the full abilities of the HA1 there is simply nothing that compares.


----------



## dL.

goldendarko said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > We never said anything about the firmware upgrades not being fully tested or meeting any of our certification requirements. Please do not promote FUD.
> ...




Thank goodness. The trolling was utterly annoying and unnecessary. The baby has stopped crying. Thanks Hastur!

dL


----------



## Z06_Pilot

dl. said:


> Thank goodness. The trolling was utterly annoying and unnecessary. The baby has stopped crying. Thanks Hastur!
> 
> dL


 
 Indeed!  I see this happen on so many forums.  Someone with good inside knowledge of a vendor, Oppo in this case, actively participates in the forum to provide sound advice and information, only to be attacked mercilessly and needlessly, until they give up and go away.  They don't need the aggravation.
  
 I really appreciate the info that Hastur has provided us, and I truly hope they continue to participate on Head-Fi.  The overwhelming majority of us really appreciate the time you take to help us out.  And it's a great opportunity for Oppo to get constructive feedback on the product from enthusiasts of this hobby.


----------



## Hooster

iamblest said:


> That makes no sense at all. Why should other people get it if we don't? We bought the product before they did so why not just put the firmware for us to download?


 
  
 Did you get your band aid?


----------



## mrscotchguy

guys... move on

Did anyone figure out the typo, btw?


----------



## DougD

dl. said:


> Thank goodness. The trolling was utterly annoying and unnecessary. The baby has stopped crying. Thanks Hastur!
> 
> dL


 
  
 I'm not sure he/she was a troll. Could have been burned by some bad experience with a firmware/bios update somewhere in the past.
  
 But personally, if a company tells me that I shouldn't bother downloading and installing their latest firmware update, that they know a hell of a lot more about than I do, I trust them to know what they're talking about. So (mentally) I say "Thank you for letting me know that. I have many many other things to do, so this friendly notification saves me 5 minutes (and whatever small risk there is that the update would fail due to power failure or whatever.)"


----------



## wood1030

Hi Guys and Ladies,
 relatively new member to the Head-Fi community. I mostly read, lurk and learn on this forum of all the fabulous info on all things Head-Fi.
  
 I recently scored an awesome deal ($850) on Audiogon from a great guy on an HA-! in pristine condition with original box and all accessories, with 17 months remaining on the transferable warranty. I feel like Christmas came really early for me and Santa was very generous   
  
 While I've been going through all the options and enjoying the sounds that this beast creates, I've been a little puzzled by one thing that I can't explain and was wondering if anyone has had the same experience.
  
 I have an iPod classic 160g, loaded with hi-rez music and it works great with the HA-1 when i plug the 30 pin USB cable direct into the front of the HA-1 and direct out of the port of the iPod, all (Oppo) remote functions can control the iPod, but when I try to use an iPod dock, (with the same usb cable that I use to plug in direct to the iPod), nothing works. It's an authentic Apple dock too, no knock off.
  
 Does anyone know if the problem could be with the dock, in that it's not compatible with the Oppo?
  
 This has me scratching my head and any suggestions would be appreciated.
  
 BTW, i also recently scored a like new PM-1 with all original parts included...the cool box, cables, extra ear pads and even a bonus 2 meter balanced Oppo cable from a cool lady on eBay for $800...it arrives Monday...I can hardly wait!


----------



## Dougr33

wood1030 said:


> Hi Guys and Ladies,
> relatively new member to the Head-Fi community. I mostly read, lurk and learn on this forum of all the fabulous info on all things Head-Fi.
> 
> I recently scored an awesome deal ($850) on Audiogon from a great guy on an HA-! in pristine condition with original box and all accessories, with 17 months remaining on the transferable warranty. I feel like Christmas came really early for me and Santa was very generous
> ...


 

 Well, the manual carefully lists most apple devices and (perhaps equally carefully) not the dock. Maybe the dock doesn't pass thru true digital output?  Enjoy.. great deals you got there!!
  
 However, rare is the audio company with a transferable warranty. Here's from the HA-1 manual:
 "This limited warranty shall not extend to anyone other than the original purchaser of the product. It is nontransferable and states your exclusive remedy."


----------



## wood1030

Thanks for quick reply,
  
 I guess I overlooked that (possible) deliberate exclusion of compatible devices. Bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As to the warranty, the original owner contacted Oppo through email and explicitly ask if the warranty could be transferred and they told him that it would...the seller even included the (printed) email from the conversation with the original receipt as well, so, I'm pretty sure I'm covered.
  
 Cheers


----------



## akhyar

In this part of the world, as long as the equipment is purchased from an authorised dealer and the original receipt and warranty card are included, the Oppo's distributor will gladly carry out the repair to the current owner.


----------



## Dougr33

akhyar said:


> In this part of the world, as long as the equipment is purchased from an authorised dealer and the original receipt and warranty card are included, the Oppo's distributor will gladly carry out the repair to the current owner.


 

 Yeah, I think I've read that other parts of the world have a more fair warranty system. In the U.S., most products don't carry a transferable warranty, which always felt like a pretty weasel-y thing for manufacturers to do.


----------



## essentiale

Has anyone connected a pair of nearfield monitors like the Adam A5x to their Oppo HA-1? Could you please advice any issues and what sort of cables you used? Also, would it be possible to connect the pair of speakers + another sub to the Oppo?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## olegausany

essentiale said:


> Has anyone connected a pair of nearfield monitors like the Adam A5x to their Oppo HA-1? Could you please advice any issues and what sort of cables you used? Also, would it be possible to connect the pair of speakers + another sub to the Oppo?
> 
> Thanks!



You can only connect powered speakers directly to HA-1


----------



## john57

essentiale said:


> Has anyone connected a pair of nearfield monitors like the Adam A5x to their Oppo HA-1? Could you please advice any issues and what sort of cables you used? Also, would it be possible to connect the pair of speakers + another sub to the Oppo?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Yes you can connect two sets of active monitors to the HA-1. One using the balanced outs and the other using the single ended outs. You could use the single ended outs to a sub if you like. You would have to control the Adams directly when you wanted to use them. The balanced outs on the HA-1 are the pair of 3-pin XLR's.


----------



## wood1030

dougr33 said:


> Well, the manual carefully lists most apple devices and (perhaps equally carefully) not the dock. Maybe the dock doesn't pass thru true digital output?  Enjoy.. great deals you got there!!


 
 HI again,
 Just wanted to give a quick follow up with the iPod dock issue I was having. 
  
I was digging through a drawer and found an old, 2003 IPod dock, the one with the s-video output connection and the line out connection on the back and thought I'd give that one a try with my HA-1 and as it turns out, IT WORKS! I can now use the Oppo remote to control my iPod when connected to the mobile port! 
  
Clearly there are some differences in the 30 pin connection between the older and newer docks. I'm just glad I was able to find one that works.
  
HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## j0ewhite

Hello fellow HA-1 owners. Recently I'm hearing a soft (high pitch) whine on and off when using the balanced output to my HD800.
 Especially during the first 30 minutes of usage. It's not always there... but it keeps coming on and off even when nothing is playing.
  
 Anyone experience this?
  
 Someone pointed me to a review which also experience this issue.
  


> The only other sonic issue I noticed with the HA-1 is something I'll call "the phantom whine syndrome." Using Oppo's own PM-1 headphones attached via Oppo's balanced cable (available as an accessory for the Oppo headphones), I noticed an occasional low-level whine that would change pitch. The whine would come and go. I notified Oppo of the issue, but their techs were unable to duplicate it at their repair and test facility. During the review I switched computers, from a MacPro 1.1 to the latest MacPro 5.1, but the problem was present with both computers, so the source of the whine was not the computer. With the regular quarter-inch single-ended cable, the problem never appeared. I suspect that something in my office was the source of the whine, but I was never able to pin down the cause of the problem.


 
  
http://hometheaterreview.com/oppo-ha-1-dacpreampheadphone-amplifier-reviewed/


----------



## Badas

j0ewhite said:


> Hello fellow HA-1 owners. Recently I'm hearing a soft (high pitch) whine on and off when using the balanced output to my HD800.
> Especially during the first 30 minutes of usage. It's not always there... but it keeps coming on and off even when nothing is playing.
> 
> Anyone experience this?
> ...




I have used the Audeze LCD3, LCDX and HD800 in balanced mode. Never had that issue.

Very strange.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

It is a strange issue, but j0ewhite is not crazy. We have also heard the same issue in our office, but have not yet been able to identify it. It is like a sine wave that ramps down really quickly. It is most noticeable with balanced, but you can hear it with single-ended. Since it is so intermittent and exhibits itself so quickly, we have not yet been able to isolate what could be causing it.


----------



## x RELIC x

:eek:


----------



## Badas

hasturtheyellow said:


> It is a strange issue, but j0ewhite is not crazy. We have also heard the same issue in our office, but have not yet been able to identify it. It is like a sine wave that ramps down really quickly. It is most noticeable with balanced, but you can hear it with single-ended. Since it is so intermittent and exhibits itself so quickly, we have not yet been able to isolate what could be causing it.




Maybe cables??? Or the way they are terminated?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We would blame the cables because on the HA-1 unit we had been testing on first exhibited the error when we were testing returned PM-1 balanced headphone cables, but since the review and j0ewhite are using third party headphones and cables, we can't say that it was our manufacturing practices which were causing the error. So we are still trying to pinpoint exactly when it occurs. We find it is more regular if you do not engage any audio playback and just keep power cycling the HA-1, but that is it.


----------



## Badas

hasturtheyellow said:


> We would blame the cables because on the HA-1 unit we had been testing on first exhibited the error when we were testing returned PM-1 balanced headphone cables, but since the review and j0ewhite are using third party headphones and cables, we can't say that it was our manufacturing practices which were causing the error. So we are still trying to pinpoint exactly when it occurs. We find it is more regular if you do not engage any audio playback and just keep power cycling the HA-1, but that is it.




Electrical grounding?? Maybe others are not using the supplied power cable?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Possible, but without changing the configuration of the HA-1 that we were using except for headphone cable, we were able to hear the error for the first time. So at this time we really have no handle on what it may be.


----------



## olegausany

I used to drive HD800 with 4 different balanced cables but never had any problems but be aware that I never used supplied power cord


----------



## Badas

olegausany said:


> I used to drive HD800 with 4 different balanced cables but never had any problems but be aware that I never used supplied power cord




Yeah, I have used 3 different types. Plus I use a 3 meter XLR extender cable and I have never heard it. 

I didn't use the stock cable either. As I imported direct from Oppo US and live in New Zealand. So I couldn't use the supplied cable. We are also on 240 v power. So a difference there also.


----------



## akhyar

badas said:


> Yeah, I have used 3 different types. Plus I use a 3 meter XLR extender cable and I have never heard it.
> 
> I didn't use the stock cable either. As I imported direct from Oppo US and live in New Zealand. So I couldn't use the supplied cable. We are also on 240 v power. So a difference there also.




Joewhite is from Singapore and the voltage is also 230/240v, while Oppo's HQ is on 110/120v, so it might not due to the supply voltage.
So far on my HD800, MDR-Z7 and previously owned LCD-X, all on balanced cables, I have not encountered this problem, but will keep a look out in case it appears in the future


----------



## essentiale

olegausany said:


> essentiale said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone connected a pair of nearfield monitors like the Adam A5x to their Oppo HA-1? Could you please advice any issues and what sort of cables you used? Also, would it be possible to connect the pair of speakers + another sub to the Oppo?
> ...




That's exactly what I'm considering.. A pair of Adam a5x connected to the oppo, in this case I think it would be connecting one xlr cable to one side of the speaker and then using the stereo link between the two speakers.. Too bad shipment to Singapore only comes at the end of March and I have to wait

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambotan

essentiale said:


> That's exactly what I'm considering.. A pair of Adam a5x connected to the oppo, in this case I think it would be connecting one xlr cable to one side of the speaker and then using the stereo link between the two speakers.. Too bad shipment to Singapore only comes at the end of March and I have to wait
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
  
 If I am not wrong, Stereo Link only works with RCA cables (not the XLR). At least that is what I understand for my Adam ARTist 5 speakers. So you might want to double check on this for the A5X.
  
 By the way, the Adams sound great connected to the Oppo.


----------



## HI-BIT

*I have noticed that when rotating the volume knob at around 11-12 o'clock the dB level jumps backwards one or two segments. If I go past 12 o'clock, no issue. Also happens with remote. I have firmware 1.3.2. Unit was built in May 2014.*
  
*Is this normal???*


----------



## Dougr33

hi-bit said:


> *I have noticed that when rotating the volume knob at around 11-12 o'clock the dB level jumps backwards one or two segments. If I go past 12 o'clock, no issue. Also happens with remote. I have firmware 1.3.2. Unit was built in May 2014.*
> 
> *Is this normal???*


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes, it is normal.


----------



## Purpeltendire

Wanted to toss my two cents in regarding speakers, as I'm running JBL LRS305's from the RCA pre-outs. Speakers are connected via TRS, and I'm using Monoprice 1/4" to RCA adapters. 
  
 I've had the speakers since August and was using a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to run them. When I switched them to the Oppo, I was floored - such a huge increase in sound quality. The highs weren't as sharp, the lows had a lot more punch, and the mids were crystal clear. It turned a pair of good powered monitors into a great pair of speakers. Before I got the Oppo, I was considering getting a sub to compliment the JBL's, as they needed just a little help in the low end. I no longer feel that need. 
  
 As a side note, while volume control works from the Oppo to the speakers, the difference between headphone volume and speaker volume is pretty big. When I switch, I usually turn the knob all the way down, unmute the pre-amp, and then set volume on the speakers.


----------



## john57

You can use the gain trimmers on the back of the speakers to match the levels that you typically use for headphones on the Oppo.


----------



## j0ewhite

hasturtheyellow said:


> It is a strange issue, but j0ewhite is not crazy. We have also heard the same issue in our office, but have not yet been able to identify it. It is like a sine wave that ramps down really quickly. It is most noticeable with balanced, but you can hear it with single-ended. Since it is so intermittent and exhibits itself so quickly, we have not yet been able to isolate what could be causing it.


 
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> We would blame the cables because on the HA-1 unit we had been testing on first exhibited the error when we were testing returned PM-1 balanced headphone cables, but since the review and j0ewhite are using third party headphones and cables, we can't say that it was our manufacturing practices which were causing the error. So we are still trying to pinpoint exactly when it occurs. We find it is more regular if you do not engage any audio playback and just keep power cycling the HA-1, but that is it.


 
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> Possible, but without changing the configuration of the HA-1 that we were using except for headphone cable, we were able to hear the error for the first time. So at this time we really have no handle on what it may be.


 
  
 I just received an XLR to 6.3mm adapter for my balanced cable for my HD800.
 Using the same cable together with the adapter now, I am still hearing the low level whine.
 So either on balanced or SE, using the aftermarket cable will see the issue.
  
 But if I use the stock HD800 cable, it will be ok.
  
 It may seems like a cable problem, but the reviewer of the link I posted earlier was not using the same cable as mine.
  
 Really a strange issue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 PS1: I'm 30 mins into my listening today and so far so good.
  
 PS2: It's back. LOL


----------



## breezyjr

Hello All....
  
 I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the OPPO HA-1 just as a DAC and running the output to the Woo Audio WA7d + WA7tp?
  
 I really, really, really, really (that's 4 really's <grin>) like the feature set of the OPPO...  The display, which I haven't seen on any other DAC.  The ability to plug in my iPad, Bluetooth (admittedly, I don't know what I'd use it for, but nice to have...)
  
 Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this pairing???
  
 Headphones I plan on using... Beyer DT990 premium (the more expensive of the two, pro or premium, can't remember which one is more), AKG 712 Pro, and the HD-800 I'm supposed to be receiving today.. (Yippee!!!)
  
 At some point, I will probably try using a balanced cable with the HD-800s, and will probably play around using the AMP on occasion...  But, mostly interested in just using it as the DAC in my setup...
  
 Thanks in advance....
 Joe_Breezyjr
  
 PS...  anyone know where to pick one up in SE Michigan...  (I'm an impulse buyer... hate waiting for shipping.. LOL)


----------



## ImmaLizard

> I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the OPPO HA-1 just as a DAC and running the output to the Woo Audio WA7d + WA7tp?


 
 I have paired it with my WA7 and it sounds great, no tube power though.  Neutrality of the HA-1 DAC with the warmth of the WA7 has made for a superb combo.  The DAC in the WA7 isn't bad but I prefer using HA-1 DAC with it.


----------



## breezyjr

immalizard said:


> I have paired it with my WA7 and it sounds great, no tube power though.  Neutrality of the HA-1 DAC with the warmth of the WA7 has made for a superb combo.  The DAC in the WA7 isn't bad but I prefer using HA-1 DAC with it.


 
  
  
 Thanks so much for the input... You've just made up my mind....
  
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## ZulluZ

Will get mine hopfully on friday can't wait


----------



## breezyjr

I get mine today....  
  
 Unfortunately, the USED HD-800 I ordered from Amazon arrived yesterday.... BROKEN!  Someone had completely destroyed the connector for the left side...  The whole thing was pulled out of the headphone....  So, bummed I won't get to use them...  At least Amazon is making it right...  I'm getting a new pair, for the price I paid for the used pair.
  
 Looking forward to later today...  
  
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## Canadian411

breezyjr said:


> I get mine today....
> 
> Unfortunately, the USED HD-800 I ordered from Amazon arrived yesterday.... BROKEN!  Someone had completely destroyed the connector for the left side...  The whole thing was pulled out of the headphone....  So, bummed I won't get to use them...  At least Amazon is making it right...  I'm getting a new pair, for the price I paid for the used pair.
> 
> ...


 
  
 WOW ! excellent Amazon customer service ! this turns out to be better for you ! Congrats on your hd800.


----------



## breezyjr

canadian411 said:


> WOW ! excellent Amazon customer service ! this turns out to be better for you ! Congrats on your hd800.


 
  
 Thanks...  I am extremely happy....  
  
  
 One quick question for the group...  If you do not run balanced inputs, is there any reason to use the balanced output?
  
 Thanks,
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## john57

breezyjr said:


> Thanks...  I am extremely happy....
> 
> 
> One quick question for the group...  If you do not run balanced inputs, is there any reason to use the balanced output?
> ...


 
 You could asked a similar question that all digital inputs are not really balanced. I use both outputs since I have a balanced amp. The balanced XLR on the back of the HA-1 is using a Op-amp that has an inverted output in addition to the non-inverted output for balanced operation. You can use either output or both while the balanced outs is better for the really long cable runs.


----------



## breezyjr

john57 said:


> You could asked a similar question that all digital inputs are not really balanced. I use both outputs since I have a balanced amp. The balanced XLR on the back of the HA-1 is using a Op-amp that has an inverted output in addition to the non-inverted output for balanced operation. You can use either output or both while the balanced outs is better for the really long cable runs.


 
  
 I didn't understand half of this... LOL
  
 Maybe I asked the question wrong...  If you don't use the balanced inputs, is it worth using the balanced HEADPHONE output?
  
 I only know a little regarding balanced...  I just wonder if the headphone amp portion is able to take, say a USB signal and "turn it into" a balanced HEADPHONE output.....
  
 I think your statement above is referring to the balanced output on the back... as you say, you're using a balanced amp...
  
 Thanks,
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## akhyar

Balanced headphone out has more power compared to single-ended out, so if you're using difficult to drive phone, do use the balanced out.
I'm only using the USB, optical and RCA in, but I prefers to ise the balanced out over single


----------



## breezyjr

akhyar said:


> Balanced headphone out has more power compared to single-ended out, so if you're using difficult to drive phone, do use the balanced out.
> I'm only using the USB, optical and RCA in, but I prefers to ise the balanced out over single


 
  
 I was considering buying a balanced cable for my HD-800s...  I seem to recall they are not the easiest to drive....  But, if it's not worth the cost... then I'll just stick to the single cable.
  
 Thanks for the replies...
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## john57

breezyjr said:


> I didn't understand half of this... LOL
> 
> Maybe I asked the question wrong...  If you don't use the balanced inputs, is it worth using the balanced HEADPHONE output?
> 
> ...


 
 Joe,
  
 You are correct as I am referring to the back outputs.  For the balanced headphone, the USB and others, the digital signal is converted to a balanced analog signals by the DAC section before its gets to the balanced amp part of the HA-1 for the balanced headphone output.  The balanced amp section for the headphone is a big part of the HA-1 design. It is like having four separate class A discrete amps driving the balanced headphone output which in turn is being controlled by the six ganged analog volume control.


----------



## akhyar

breezyjr said:


> I was considering buying a balanced cable for my HD-800s...  I seem to recall they are not the easiest to drive....  But, if it's not worth the cost... then I'll just stick to the single cable.
> 
> Thanks for the replies...
> Joe_Breezyjr




For HD800, I'm using after-market full copper balanced cable as the stock single-ended cable makes the HD800 sounds sterile and edgy for my liking.


----------



## breezyjr

Thank you both for your input...
  
 I appreciate it...
  
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## goldendarko

Just get a cheap balancedcable. If your gonna spend the money on the ha-1 and hd-800 you may as well hear it at it's best.


----------



## zilch0md

akhyar said:


> *Balanced headphone out has more power compared to single-ended out, so if you're using difficult to drive phone, do use the balanced out.*
> I'm only using the USB, optical and RCA in, but I prefers to ise the balanced out over single


 
  
  
 Yes!


----------



## breezyjr

Wow...  I just spent the last hour looking for balanced cables... and, my head seriously hurts.  $700 for a cable is silly.. to me..  Maybe you like, and that's fine... Just not me...
  
 I think I finally found a site, Norne, to buy a cable and adapter (balanced to 1/4")  But, I"ll have to look at it later because.....
  
 MY OPPO HA-1 JUST GOT HERE...  
  
 Time to get this party started.. LOL
  
 If you don't hear from me for the rest of the day... you know why....  <grin>
  
 Later,
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## AudioMan2013

Congrats and enjoy your HA-1.  There is no reason to spend $700 on balanced cables for this level of a system.  I mainly use the silver plated copper cables that are found on Amazon or Ebay and much less. They do improve the sound quite a bit over stock cables, yet don't have to pay an arm or leg for them.


----------



## olegausany

breezyjr said:


> Wow...  I just spent the last hour looking for balanced cables... and, my head seriously hurts.  $700 for a cable is silly.. to me..  Maybe you like, and that's fine... Just not me...
> 
> I think I finally found a site, Norne, to buy a cable and adapter (balanced to 1/4")  But, I"ll have to look at it later because.....
> 
> ...



Get yourself Norne audio Draug 2 cable and enjoy it will be less than $300 unless you want very long one


----------



## Smarty-pants

.


----------



## breezyjr

olegausany said:


> Get yourself Norne audio Draug 2 cable and enjoy it will be less than $300 unless you want very long one


 
  
 Those were the ones I found... And, ordered a set, with matching single ended adaptor, for right around $300....
  
 I like the few customizations they offer... 
  
 AS for my new OPPO, so far I love it...  I didn't get much time yesterday to listen...  Hopefully my HD-800 get here early enough for some listening time...
  
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## AudioMan2013

The portable Oppo HA-2 released!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I placed an order just now.
  
 https://oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/


----------



## HI-BIT

Has anyone experienced sonic differences between HA-1 units built in May and August 2014 (or later production). We appear to hear differences between the two units in test, May and August 2014). The May unit sounds brighter. Both units have at least 200 hours on them. Of course we could be crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I wonder if there have been changes on the circuit boards???
  
 What is the latest production date for the HA-1???
  
 I am sure Hastur will reply.
  
 TIA


----------



## gPope

audioman2013 said:


> The portable Oppo HA-2 released!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I placed an order just now.
> 
> https://oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/


 
 Damn!  That is a super nice unit...


----------



## ImmaLizard

gpope said:


> Damn!  That is a super nice unit...


 

 My girl says this all the time.  She really like the looks and features of the HA-2.


----------



## AudioMan2013

It looks very nice.  The HA-1 has the best implementation of the 9018 in comparison to the bdp-95 and bdp-105.  The bdp-105 has a very low noise floor but doesn't sound as silky as the bdp-95.  The HA-1 bests both of them.  The implementation of the dac chip is very important.  It will be interesting to hear the mobile version of the 9018.
  
 I selected over night shipping for the HA-2, so hopefully I can do a quick review tomorrow before burn in.


----------



## Badas

hi-bit said:


> Has anyone experienced sonic differences between HA-1 units built in May and August 2014 (or later production). We appear to hear differences between the two units in test, May and August 2014). The May unit sounds brighter. Both units have at least 200 hours on them. Of course we could be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've often wondered about this. I have always found mine to be overly bright (I have fixed that now however best not to tell how as I will get abuse). Mine was purchased in June so would be May manufactured. Others remark on how nice it sounds on headphones like the HD800. We tried the HD800 on the Oppo and could not take it off any quicker. The combo was unlistenable.


----------



## zilch0md

badas said:


> I've often wondered about this. I have always found mine to be overly bright (I have fixed that now however best not to tell how as I will get abuse). Mine was purchased in June so would be May manufactured. Others remark on how nice it sounds on headphones like the HD800. We tried the HD800 on the Oppo and could not take it off any quicker. The combo was unlistenable.


 
  
 I find the HA-1 to be excellent with every headphone have except the HD800, which is the only intrinsically bright headphone of the bunch.  But the HA-1 DAC+amp is a little bright, in my opinion - perfect for my LCD-2 rev.1 and OPPO PM-1.
  
 For the HD800, I started out bypassing the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC with a Metrum Acoustics Octave MkII (NOS DAC) while still using the amp section and that did wonders, but it was still a little bit brittle - sounding really great for the first 10 minutes or so, but then the fatigue would start to set in (with the HD800).
  
 Replacing the HA-1 amp section with a NuForce HA-200 (single-ended, Class A amp) was a "final solution" for the HD800 (using the Octave MkII DAC) and I could still be happy with that, I'm sure, but I jumped at a good deal on the Metrum Aurix amp and it has proven to be just a wee bit smoother yet more detailed than the HA-200.  The Aurix hasn't offered as much bang for the buck at improving the HD800 as compared to getting the Octave MkII, as it's really only slightly nicer than the very affordable NuForce HA-200.  
  
 So...  I no longer use any part of the HA-1 with the HD800, but love using its amp section with everything else.
  
 There, I broke the ice for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How did you "fix" your HA-1 to pacify the finicky HD800?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## goldendarko

So your fix for the HA-1/HD-800 pairing was to cut out the HA-1 altogether by using a different DAC and Amp? That's not really a fix so much as an alternative


----------



## billhickok

Think i'm going to take a chance and go for the HD 800's along with the HA-1. Lots of mixed reactions in this thread about this combination but i've generally found that amps/DAC's, when properly designed and implemented, doesn't provide an audibly different sound than other amps/DAC's (i'm talking apples-to-apples comparisons here as in solid-state vs. solid-state.) This is also assuming the fact that the transducers are being driven under proper conditions and parameters. I don't want to start a debate but i've always been an audio pragmatist who loves sound, and also respects science. I do plan on running it balanced and perhaps constructing my own cable with Canare wire and a Neutrik connector.
  
 I trust that Oppo made a fully functional product that doesn't color the sound and remains a neutral link in the signal chain. It should present an accurate and natural depiction of the HD 800's sound. I feel that with all of the HA-1's features and options, and taking into account the price...it provides much more value than most products in it's price range. Also, it just looks damn sexy (The silver HA-1 with the HD 800 is visually droolworthy.)


----------



## goldendarko

let us know what you think of the pairing, if your looking for neutral I think the HA-1 is the way to go, though I can't speak for the HD-800 pairing, it goes well with my HE-560's which are on the brighter side


----------



## Badas

zilch0md said:


> I find the HA-1 to be excellent with every headphone have except the HD800, which is the only intrinsically bright headphone of the bunch.  But the HA-1 DAC+amp is a little bright, in my opinion - perfect for my LCD-2 rev.1 and OPPO PM-1.
> 
> For the HD800, I started out bypassing the HA-1's ESS9018 DAC with a Metrum Acoustics Octave MkII (NOS DAC) while still using the amp section and that did wonders, but it was still a little bit brittle - sounding really great for the first 10 minutes or so, but then the fatigue would start to set in (with the HD800).
> 
> ...






I replaced the DAC and kept the functionality and Amp. I added the Arcam irDac (pictured under iPod). So much better. Super lush, nice mid-range and treble rendered sweeter. 

Happy now.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

hi-bit said:


> I wonder if there have been changes on the circuit boards???
> What is the latest production date for the HA-1???


 
  
 No changes to the hardware that I am aware of. As for production date, can't really discuss this, as from our perspective a unit from May is the same build as a unit that was recently shipped from our factory. So I keep a "possible deniability" by not asking for the manufactured dates of units in stock.


----------



## youngarthur

billhickok said:


> Think i'm going to take a chance and go for the HD 800's along with the HA-1. Lots of mixed reactions in this thread about this combination but i've generally found that amps/DAC's, when properly designed and implemented, doesn't provide an audibly different sound than other amps/DAC's (i'm talking apples-to-apples comparisons here as in solid-state vs. solid-state.) This is also assuming the fact that the transducers are being driven under proper conditions and parameters. I don't want to start a debate but i've always been an audio pragmatist who loves sound, and also respects science. I do plan on running it balanced and perhaps constructing my own cable with Canare wire and a Neutrik connector.
> 
> I trust that Oppo made a fully functional product that doesn't color the sound and remains a neutral link in the signal chain. It should present an accurate and natural depiction of the HD 800's sound. I feel that with all of the HA-1's features and options, and taking into account the price...it provides much more value than most products in it's price range. Also, it just looks damn sexy (The silver HA-1 with the HD 800 is visually droolworthy.)


 

 I have the HD 800,and the HA 1. I found the white filter too bright,but am very happy with the blue. I still marvel at the quality of the bass,together with good blend of mids and treble.The soundstage,is yet another stand out feature for me, together with the many ways the HA 1 can be used. I found the standard cables ok,but could not get on with the memory wire,which i removed. I found a cable guy in China,who makes cables to my spec, IE silver,balanced,no memory wire,any length i want etc. Bought three cables from him so far. Prices are around half of other manufactures. There are of course,many manufactures,who will do this for you.


----------



## john57

youngarthur said:


> I have the HD 800,and the HA 1. I found the white filter too bright,but am very happy with the blue.


 
 Not sure what filters you are talking about?


----------



## Redrider

redrider said:


> I have no experience with your existing set up and have only just got my HD800s today (so not run in) In my opinion, so far and only running standard jack output, I would say it is a very natural and flat response. This can make them seem a bit unexciting compared to some less neutral headphones. Another thing I have noticed is a tendancy to keep turning them up due to their extremely low distortion and angled drivers. Apart from this I am loving the pairing. I have not experienced anything unbearable yet!
> I will post again in a week or so once the HD800s are run in.


 
 Had a chance to run in the HD800s now and have to say that my initial impression has not changed.
 I have still not found any track to be anything other than well balanced.
  
 My real surprise came when I listened to some heavy rock (WOW) (never heard Ted Nugent sound better) . I don't know why but I had a pre conceived notion that the HD800 would favour acoustic/classical music. I would now say they suit all musical types (possibly excluding some types of bass bass noise crap I don't even want to call music)(but to each their own).
  
 HA-1 with HD800 invites you to examine the music and hear exactly what you want to.
  
 My only gripe with HD800 is the amount of noise spill, the large open back does not make them any good for discreet listening at decent volume.


----------



## sfo1972

billhickok said:


> Think i'm going to take a chance and go for the HD 800's along with the HA-1. Lots of mixed reactions in this thread about this combination but i've generally found that amps/DAC's, when properly designed and implemented, doesn't provide an audibly different sound than other amps/DAC's (i'm talking apples-to-apples comparisons here as in solid-state vs. solid-state.) This is also assuming the fact that the transducers are being driven under proper conditions and parameters. I don't want to start a debate but i've always been an audio pragmatist who loves sound, and also respects science. I do plan on running it balanced and perhaps constructing my own cable with Canare wire and a Neutrik connector.
> 
> I trust that Oppo made a fully functional product that doesn't color the sound and remains a neutral link in the signal chain. It should present an accurate and natural depiction of the HD 800's sound. I feel that with all of the HA-1's features and options, and taking into account the price...it provides much more value than most products in it's price range. Also, it just looks damn sexy (The silver HA-1 with the HD 800 is visually droolworthy.)


 

 I have been using the HA-1 with the Audeze LCD3s; The LCD3s are difficult to drive HPs and quite power hungry. No problem at all, the HA-1 does a superb job with the HPs and the sound is balanced and detailed. I think you will enjoy your selection - I honestly think if anyone wants to find fault with a setup they will eventually find one. On the other hand, chilaxing and focusing on the music without fretting over peculiarities will make you enjoy all the great qualities of the rig that you have put together


----------



## BobJS

john57 said:


> Not sure what filters you are talking about?


 
  
 Sounds like he _said *HD-800*_ but _meant *SE 846*_


----------



## Redrider

A quick update on my drop out issue.
  
 I have been exchanging emails with Oppo support and found them helpful. They have not been able to re-create the problem from their end and suggested returning the unit for testing however I thought I would experiment with some different software and having heard good things on here about JRiver decided to give it a try (Media Centre 20) Well the problem appears to have gone when using JRiver. I am not 100% certain yet but have not had any cut outs since swapping from iTunes to Media Centre. I don't know the reason but suspect it might be some bit rate issue as I noticed that the Oppo display changed from PCM384/32 with iTunes to PCM44/16 with Media Centre. Still finding a few frustrations using Media Centre but if the problem is fixed then bravo.
  
  
 Quote:


redrider said:


> I Have had 1 drop out with the replacement cable so that has much reduced the chance of the cable being the culprit. I am using iTunes from a Mac so there are very few settings to play with. Not like on a PC. Not doing anything demanding on the Mac so I do not believe it is a CPU overload issue. I will see if I get a repeat when Mac is only running iTunes.


 
  
  


redrider said:


> I do not think the cable is the problem in this case as I have had another dropout with the replacement cable. I have had zero dropouts in the past with my old DAC and the one before it. Continuing to monitor today.


 
  
  


thegrumpyoldman said:


> I also have my silver HA-1 hooked up to my iMac via USB, not a single dropout even with multi-hour listening sessions. Hope that the cable replacement was the fix you needed.
> 
> Otherwise keep in mind that especially with USB, you add a whole raft of potential issues, from your media player software (and its settings) to the Audio/MIDI settings panel to CPU usage spikes (which can affect USB since it's CPU dependent), on Windows also the audio driver setup etc.
> 
> So, in general, for everyone: the more detailed info you post, the more likely people will be able to give you specific advice on what may help.


 
  
  


dark ayla said:


> Please keep us updated.


 
  
  


redrider said:


> Not yet, I have changed USB cable (now longer but possibly better quality) if I get any repeats I will probably return amp for a refund. Is there any other product similar i.e DAC/Headphone amp with balanced output and volume controlled XLR outs?


----------



## breezyjr

I just wanted to add my $0.02 worth...
  
 While I still consider myself to be a complete noob, I had a chance to listen to my new HD-800 paired with the HA-1.
  
 I picked up some HD Tracks from that site, Bon Jovi, Norah Jones, Eagles (Hotel California), and my all time favorite piece, the 1812 overture..
  
 All I can say, after listening to the 1812 I think I saw God.  I have never heard anything sound so good... It was the most amazing thing I have ever heard.  I also listened to the 1812 using the HA-1 DAC, and the Woo Audio WA7d and WA7tp, and thought it too sounded amazing.  (I didn't listen to them back to back, so couldn't compare the two right now....)
  
 I also listened to a bit of the soundtrack to "O brother where art thou." and head details in a few of the songs, I never heard before. Norah Jones sounded amazing.
  
  
 It was truly a Religious experience....
  
 That was just my initial reaction....
 Joe_Breezyjr


----------



## zilch0md

goldendarko said:


> So your fix for the HA-1/HD-800 pairing was to cut out the HA-1 altogether by using a different DAC and Amp? That's not really a fix so much as an alternative


 
  
 I never called what I do for the HD800 a "fix" for the HA-1.   I was replying to a post by Badas where he had said he had a "fixed it" but was reluctant to communicate.
  
 I was asking him to describ his "fix."
  


badas said:


> I've often wondered about this. I have always found mine to be overly bright (*I have fixed that now* however best not to tell how as I will get abuse). Mine was purchased in June so would be May manufactured. Others remark on how nice it sounds on headphones like the HD800. We tried the HD800 on the Oppo and could not take it off any quicker. The combo was unlistenable.


 
  
  
 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

badas said:


> I replaced the DAC and kept the functionality and Amp. I added the Arcam irDac (pictured under iPod). So much better. Super lush, nice mid-range and treble rendered sweeter.
> 
> Happy now.


 
  
 Oh, good!  Thanks for the "reveal."
  
 Mike


----------



## youngarthur

john57 said:


> Not sure what filters you are talking about?


 
  


bobjs said:


> Sounds like he _said *HD-800*_ but _meant *SE 846*_


 

 Sorry guys. I did mean 846. I run the hd 800,with HiFi M8 with great results. Stupid mistake on my part. Wonder if the Brandy had anything to do with it?!.


----------



## Ritvik

Hello, 
  
 Just picked up the HA1 last night and gave it a go this morning. Things work fine at "16, bit 44100 Hz", but I start hearing crackles and pops when its set to the higher 24 bit rate region. I browsed through the thread and noticed a few others reporting similar issues. Is there a solution for this as yet?
  
 Current using a 1.5m (5 feet) long USB cable, Windows 7 64bit from a Acer laptop. Tried foobar as well as JRiver so far.
  
 The USB end is now connected to my laptop direct, the pops were far louder when connected to powered USB hub for some reason.


----------



## goldendarko

Were they snap, crackles and pops you were hearing? Joking aside, I haven't heard any issues with mine via USB, have you tried contacting Oppo? I primarily have been using mine with my iPhone 6 but also ran some hi-res music from my PC and had no issues yet.


----------



## x RELIC x

ritvik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just picked up the HA1 last night and gave it a go this morning. Things work fine at "16, bit 44100 Hz", but I start hearing crackles and pops when its set to the higher 24 bit rate region. I browsed through the thread and noticed a few others reporting similar issues. Is there a solution for this as yet?
> 
> ...




From what you describe it sounds like computer noise and interference. Some laptops and computers I've used are just terrible with some equipment. Especially if the computer has to work harder like with higher bitrate decoding. I also don't imagine a USB hub would help with the noise.

Can you try other USB outputs or coaxial and optical?


----------



## Ritvik

goldendarko said:


> Were they snap, crackles and pops you were hearing? Joking aside, I haven't heard any issues with mine via USB, have you tried contacting Oppo? I primarily have been using mine with my iPhone 6 but also ran some hi-res music from my PC and had no issues yet.


 
  
 Lol, I'm quite certain it wasn't! Haven't contacted them as yet, figured head-fi might be a quicker platform to get this sorted out.


x relic x said:


> From what you describe it sounds like computer noise and interference. Some laptops and computers I've used are just terrible with some equipment. Especially if the computer has to work harder like with higher bitrate decoding. I also don't imagine a USB hub would help with the noise.
> 
> Can you try other USB outputs or coaxial and optical?


 
  
 Haven't had a chance to try coax or optical as yet, no cables on hand currently. I think you might be right, I tried via USB with two different laptops and the noise was still around and present irrespective of what bitrate I was playing at.
  
 Switched to bluetooth and it was gone.
  
 Would something like the Schiit Wyrd or the iFi iPurifier / iUSBPower help?


----------



## x RELIC x

ritvik said:


> Lol, I'm quite certain it wasn't! Haven't contacted them as yet, figured head-fi might be a quicker platform to get this sorted out.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try coax or optical as yet, no cables on hand currently. I think you might be right, I tried via USB with two different laptops and the noise was still around and present irrespective of what bitrate I was playing at.
> 
> ...




Well there you go.

I'm not sure about the Wyrd or iFi iPurifier as I haven't used them. It looks like the Wyrd targets what you're looking for though.

I'd still contact Oppo as they may have further insights to what may be done. Their customer service is great.


----------



## Ritvik

Thanks again goldendarko and x RELIC x I've written Oppo. Will post back here when they reply or if the issue is solved prior to that.
  
 Assuming it is from the computer, would a USB-to-S/PDIF device make more sense than something like the Wyrd?


----------



## HI-BIT

ritvik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just picked up the HA1 last night and gave it a go this morning. Things work fine at "16, bit 44100 Hz", but I start hearing crackles and pops when its set to the higher 24 bit rate region. I browsed through the thread and noticed a few others reporting similar issues. Is there a solution for this as yet?
> 
> ...


 

 I can run 32 bit, 384k with no issues on WIN7, JRiver MC20, and a Cabledyne 1.5m USB cable. Make sure your settings are correct in JRiver and Windows API. In Windows set the default sound driver to JRiver (WDM driver) and set for exclusive access. In JRiver Audio Device, set to the OPPO ASIO Driver. Set Output Encoding to None. Also set Bitstreaming to Custom: DSD.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Crackling usually means that there is missing data in the signal. Try alternative USB cables if you have not done so already.
  
 You could also be losing bits because the buffer is not enough, or too much for your computer to handle. Open up the OPPO USB Audio Control Panel and try going through the Buffer Settings and adjusting the "USB Streaming Mode" and ASIO Buffer Size". There will likely be a combination of these settings which will result in proper audio.


----------



## avraham

I have been using my HA-1 since last July most often powering my PM-1 headphones.  I play RBCDs from My BDP-105 via coaxial, SACDs and DVD-As also from BDP-105 via XLR Balanced cables, DAT tape from a Sony A8 deck via optical input.  I use either of my two Mac computers (MacPro (2007), MacBook Pro Retina (2012)) via a Radio Shack USB (Type B) cable to play digital downloads (16/44.1, 16/48, 24/96, 24/196, DSD) via Audirvana Pro or streaming from Tidal.  I have never, repeat NEVER heard one pop or any crackling.  Just Audio bliss.  Quite honestly I would first check your computer, I would almost bet that there are no problems from newer Mac computers.  I on rare occasions, I use the HA-1 as a preamp to power Bowers & Wilkins speakers also with amazing results.  50% of my listening is through an all Oppo system.


----------



## Alou

Has anybody tested this with any 600ohm phones ?


----------



## Ritvik

hi-bit said:


> I can run 32 bit, 384k with no issues on WIN7, JRiver MC20, and a Cabledyne 1.5m USB cable. Make sure your settings are correct in JRiver and Windows API. In Windows set the default sound driver to JRiver (WDM driver) and set for exclusive access. In JRiver Audio Device, set to the OPPO ASIO Driver. Set Output Encoding to None. Also set Bitstreaming to Custom: DSD.


 
  
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> Crackling usually means that there is missing data in the signal. Try alternative USB cables if you have not done so already.
> 
> You could also be losing bits because the buffer is not enough, or too much for your computer to handle. Open up the OPPO USB Audio Control Panel and try going through the Buffer Settings and adjusting the "USB Streaming Mode" and ASIO Buffer Size". There will likely be a combination of these settings which will result in proper audio.


 
  
  


avraham said:


> I have been using my HA-1 since last July most often powering my PM-1 headphones.  I play RBCDs from My BDP-105 via coaxial, SACDs and DVD-As also from BDP-105 via XLR Balanced cables, DAT tape from a Sony A8 deck via optical input.  I use either of my two Mac computers (MacPro (2007), MacBook Pro Retina (2012)) via a Radio Shack USB (Type B) cable to play digital downloads (16/44.1, 16/48, 24/96, 24/196, DSD) via Audirvana Pro or streaming from Tidal.  I have never, repeat NEVER heard one pop or any crackling.  Just Audio bliss.  Quite honestly I would first check your computer, I would almost bet that there are no problems from newer Mac computers.  I on rare occasions, I use the HA-1 as a preamp to power Bowers & Wilkins speakers also with amazing results.  50% of my listening is through an all Oppo system.


 
  
 Thanks everyone, picked up a new USB cable and everything is perfect now.
  
 The settings were all fine. The Oppo Control panel showed a "buffer size is too small" message until it was changed to a minimum of 4096 samples. Although it didn't really impact the sound from what I could tell.


----------



## mrscotchguy

alou said:


> Has anybody tested this with any 600ohm phones ?




Briefly, and I mean briefly at a meet with a recabled (balanced) dt990 600ohm. It was a pretty amazing closer for the last two minutes of the meet. Sorry, I can't really be any more help.


----------



## Alou

mrscotchguy said:


> Briefly, and I mean briefly at a meet with a recabled (balanced) dt990 600ohm. It was a pretty amazing closer for the last two minutes of the meet. Sorry, I can't really be any more help.


 
 Thanks! I Have a pair of these thats why asked !


----------



## HI-BIT

*Just curious about build months on the HA-1. What is your build month (label on rear panel right side)???*


----------



## SpudHarris

alou said:


> Has anybody tested this with any 600ohm phones ?




Beyerdynamic DT880 (balanced).... Best I've heard them sound.


----------



## reddog

spudharris said:


> Beyerdynamic DT880 (balanced).... Best I've heard them sound.



+1 sweet. I need to get my DT 880's recable to balanced and see how the Ragnarok runs them.


----------



## gPope

reddog said:


> +1 sweet. I need to get my DT 880's recable to balanced and see how the Ragnarok runs them.


 
 Can you guys share the balanced re-cabling details (who/where)?  I have a DT880 600 ohm and would like to do it.


----------



## reddog

gpope said:


> Can you guys share the balanced re-cabling details (who/where)?  I have a DT880 600 ohm and would like to do it.



I am still looking for that information, too. Will let you know when I get a definitive answer.


----------



## alabrand

Sorry if this is old news but I remember reading some time ago about there being some firmware updates for the Oppo HA-1. Is there a big difference between the firmwares? Do they change the sound? Or does it even matter?


----------



## goldendarko

alabrand said:


> Sorry if this is old news but I remember reading some time ago about there being some firmware updates for the Oppo HA-1. Is there a big difference between the firmwares? Do they change the sound? Or does it even matter?


No the firmware only fixed little insignificant things like a misspelling on the screen. It did not affect sound quality and I don't think they even offered a way to upgrade the firmware anyway


----------



## Hooster

alabrand said:


> Sorry if this is old news but I remember reading some time ago about there being some firmware updates for the Oppo HA-1. Is there a big difference between the firmwares? Do they change the sound? Or does it even matter?


 
  
 No
  
 No
  
 No


----------



## SpudHarris

gpope said:


> Can you guys share the balanced re-cabling details (who/where)?  I have a DT880 600 ohm and would like to do it.




I did it myself but I am sure there are guys closer that are happy to do it for you... Moon Audio do it but for cost you are better learning yourself.

If you want to go that route? There are loads of threads and tutorials on Head-Fi regarding balancing cables.


----------



## legomyego1010

This might be a really dumb question but could I have 2 headphones plugged into this at the same time, one using balanced XLR and the other using standard single ended, and then switch between them whenever I want?


----------



## x RELIC x

legomyego1010 said:


> This might be a really dumb question but could I have 2 headphones plugged into this at the same time, one using balanced XLR and the other using standard single ended, and then switch between them whenever I want?




Nope.


----------



## legomyego1010

x relic x said:


> Nope.


 
 Damn. Do you know of anything that can do this?


----------



## wood1030

From my experience, plugging in the single ended plug mutes the balanced cable output, so, you do have to manually uplug the single ended to switch.
What i do, that probably wouldn't apply to most is: I have my pm-1 connected to the balanced cable and also have a Senn RS 220 Wireless cans connected to both the rear analog out and also the optical out of the HA-1 into the RS 22O's and that gives me the only seamless switching that I could think of. But to my knowledge, plugging into the single ended output mutes all other outputs. Hope that answers your question.

Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

legomyego1010 said:


> Damn. Do you know of anything that can do this?




I beleive the Ray Samuels 'Apache' has this feature between balanced and SE, but it's almost 3x the cost.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> I beleive the Ray Samuels 'Apache' has this feature between balanced and SE, but it's almost 3x the cost.


 

 My Woo WA22 also allows both single end and balanced to be driven at the same time. Often when I'm burning in NOS tubes I just plug in a crappy headphone into the single end. When I want to hear how the tubes are going I just plug in the balanced. Both sets are playing at once.


----------



## Alou

As far as i know on most head amps the dual headphone out is usually at the same time.
 I have seen some professional monitor selectors do that but the are just distribution amplifiers not the amp its self.


----------



## mrscotchguy

x relic x said:


> Nope.




My AudioGD 10.33 runs two headphones at once. Not sure if there's in sonic negatives by doing this, but I'm never anywhere close to full volume with any of my headphones running from low gain.

But sound and features between the two are about as far apart as you can get.


----------



## john57

mrscotchguy said:


> My AudioGD 10.33 runs two headphones at once. Not sure if there's in sonic negatives by doing this, but I'm never anywhere close to full volume with any of my headphones running from low gain.
> 
> But sound and features between the two are about as far apart as you can get.


 
 Not sure how the AudioGD 10.33 amp configuration is setup with the balanced and single headphone output. You can not simply just rewire the balanced outs to single ended. On the Woo WA22 it is a bit different. On the WA22 it uses a output transformer where the center tap is shared between the single ended and balanced outs and therefor about the same power.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yeah, dual output as far as I understand seems rather complicated. I know there was a good reason Oppo didn't do it for the HA-1 but I can't remember exactly what it was.


----------



## john57

x relic x said:


> Yeah, dual output as far as I understand seems rather complicated. I know there was a good reason Oppo didn't do it for the HA-1 but I can't remember exactly what it was.


 
 Another amp maker Cavalli Audio has amps that has the 4-pin XLR but it is single ended. All their amps are single ended except one that I am aware of.


----------



## Maxx134

breezyjr said:


> Hello All....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the OPPO HA-1 just as a DAC and running the output to the Woo Audio WA7d + WA7tp?
> ...



Like this? 


Nice combo but the wa7 are not at a higher level.
I place it a tad lower overall than oppo amp but it does have a very nice sound. 
I would go with a balance tube or a tube amp with more than one tube per channel..
If going a step up.

Remember the oppo in general is extremely hard to beat or move up from...
To move up you need to go end game material. 



badas said:


> I replaced the DAC and kept the functionality and Amp. I added the Arcam irDac (pictured under iPod). So much better. Super lush, nice mid-range and treble rendered sweeter.
> 
> Happy now.



When I owned the irDac I found it to be just excellent with black background, maybe darker overall but neutral in general.
The oppo dac to me is both more resolving of detail space and air, in other words larger soundstage.
To be fair though, I didn't own them at same time.




hooster said:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> No




Haha!
yes, yes,yes ! 
Seriously though, 
I have a very early version that for various reasons they swapped out with latest audio board so this should be the latest firmware which to me really just means nothing except it is meant for this board...


----------



## x RELIC x

I ordered 5 minutes after they were released. 

I want a new board and FW too! 

:wink_face:

Edit: I kid I kid.


----------



## elwappo99

nvm....


----------



## Schokolade bar

maxx134 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> Nice combo but the wa7 are not at a higher level.
> ...


 
  
 So you actually think the HA1 is a step above the WA7? Interesting, as I thought the WA7 albeit having a slightly "technically inferior" DAC would have better sonic capabilities solely functioning as an amp. The HA1 does indeed have fantastic sound, but I also have heard the WA7, and it seemed pretty close, if not on par with the HA1. I do find the DAC in the HA1 to be excellent, at least to what I can hear, as it sounds basically the same as the XSABRE DAC which costs almost the same price and doesn't have an amp, I'm much more satisfied with the HA1 setup for sure.


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> Nice combo but the wa7 are not at a higher level.
> ...




Very nice. You need to get that WA7 of the Oppo heat grate. Won't be good for either.


----------



## Maxx134

Sorry I posted wrong pic of oppo in bottom my post So I updated...

As for the WA7+WWA7TP combo,
Yes the wa7 dac is mid-tier compared to the oppo which is one of best implementation of the Sabre dac available, so in that regard (dac),
Its easy to tell..


As for the WA7 amp section, 
I have always liked the amp but yes we are stepping up another level with the oppo amp and also a very easy to tell upgrade. ..

I started with the WA7, then WA7+WA7TP and then oppo HA-1.

I compared them side-by-side and also as dac& amp for a week or so before selling my WA7 & it was an easy choice as gerneral upgrade..

but really depends also on your headphones,
 as I notice some members actually prefer a certain "signature" sound over a greater transparency.

Indeed you can go other ways preferring a "clean" sound without the micro plankton detailing, 
that a "brighter" piece of gear can provide ..

Edit :
I speak in generailties because there are no 100% clear absolutes or choices with so many variables, when including your taste & hearing sensitivities.
..every amp has a mix of every aspect of sound we can speak of so the user's task is really to find what suites "them" best, & no one else.


----------



## avraham

I finally broke down and ordered balanced cables for my Oppo PM-1.  I received them today and as usual with Oppo the cables weren't just thrown in a box and shipped, they were boxed in a nice presentation cardboard box.  I think Apple started a trend with packaging.  I was skeptical that I would hear a sound difference other than the phones would require less power.  I was wrong I can hear more detail and the volume level is defiantly lower.


----------



## mithrandir38

schokolade bar said:


> So you actually think the HA1 is a step above the WA7? Interesting, as I thought the WA7 albeit having a slightly "technically inferior" DAC would have better sonic capabilities solely functioning as an amp. The HA1 does indeed have fantastic sound, but I also have heard the WA7, and it seemed pretty close, if not on par with the HA1. I do find the DAC in the HA1 to be excellent, at least to what I can hear, as it sounds basically the same as the XSABRE DAC which costs almost the same price and doesn't have an amp, I'm much more satisfied with the HA1 setup for sure.


 having owned both, the midrange always felt "off" to me with the WA7. There was no body to the sound, imo. The HA-1 has virtually perfect, transparent mids. I did find the tube highs on the Woo to be superior, although this could be due to the dac and not the amp. Overall, i really prefer the Oppo. Btw, the HA-1 is a killer preamp. I use it for for my pro-ject turntable, using a lounge audio mk iii phono preamp going into the Oppo. This thing is a secret weapon.


----------



## Hooster

Yes, it is a good preamp but like this it is even better:
  

  
  

  
 Using the headphone out to drive a power amp.


----------



## Dougr33

avraham said:


> I finally broke down and ordered balanced cables for my Oppo PM-1.  I received them today and as usual with Oppo the cables weren't just thrown in a box and shipped, they were boxed in a nice presentation cardboard box.  I think Apple started a trend with packaging.  I was skeptical that I would hear a sound difference other than the phones would require less power.  I was wrong I can hear more detail and the volume level is defiantly lower.


 

 I think the ToneAudio review mentioned a bit more detail coming via balanced. But I can't swing $150 now.. is anyone making a balanced cable for these that is less?


----------



## goldendarko

http://oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BHC2

Oppo sells a balanced cable for them for $129. May also want to check out the used deals on head-fi, I've found some great deals on cables there myself


----------



## elwappo99

dougr33 said:


> avraham said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and ordered balanced cables for my Oppo PM-1.  I received them today and as usual with Oppo the cables weren't just thrown in a box and shipped, they were boxed in a nice presentation cardboard box.  I think Apple started a trend with packaging.  I was skeptical that I would hear a sound difference other than the phones would require less power.  I was wrong I can hear more detail and the volume level is defiantly lower.
> ...


 
  
 Found a link here on ebay for a totally custom made one:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oppo-PM-1-PM-2-headphone-cable-5ft-15ft-many-colors-/321628573178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae28e8dfa
  
  
 If the connectors are the same as the HD700 you could get a cheap HD700 cable and just reterminate it? It take a little knowledge of soldering, but you could get a cheap cable and 4 pin XLR for about $60.


----------



## hanzy

Questions for you guys regarding the HA-1:
  
 What phones do you think pair best, LCD-2f, HE-560, or the PM-1's?
 Is there any  other amp/DAC combo(can be seperate units) that competes with it in its price range?
  
 I am trying to decide if I want to go the above route, or buy a Bifrost Uber and HD800 to run with my current Valhalla 1.
  
 The HA-1 has the benefit of running balanced which I really like. So I am leaning towards that route. Just need to decide on the phones.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## goldendarko

I think all three would pair well just depends on your preference. I use lcd-3f and he-560 and both pair well with the hifiman being more open sounding and the Audeze being more full bodied. Have never heard the pm-1 but being that the all the reviews say they were created with each other in mind I'm sure that pairing is fantastic as well. May be best to demo the 3 if possible to see which headphones you prefer


----------



## heart banger-97

I am also interested in a comparison between ha-1 and yulong da8. Both amp and dac section of them. (A comparison of their qualities and sound signatures, not power and features. )


----------



## hanzy

goldendarko said:


> I think all three would pair well just depends on your preference. I use lcd-3f and he-560 and both pair well with the hifiman being more open sounding and the Audeze being more full bodied. Have never heard the pm-1 but being that the all the reviews say they were created with each other in mind I'm sure that pairing is fantastic as well. May be best to demo the 3 if possible to see which headphones you prefer


 
 I am looking for a setup that has more resolution than my current SBZ->Valhalla1->X1/AKG 7xx.

 Do you know of any websites offering auditions of the HA-1 with PM-1?
  
 Local(by local I mean out of state) headphone store does not carry Oppo.
  
 Would you say the Oppo setup with any of those three cans run balanced would be a step above a Bifrost Uber->Valhalla 1->HD800?
  
 Thanks for the reply.
  
 Also, I take it the DAC only works with USB input?
 Reason I ask is I like to use the SBX prostudio on my SBZ for movies and games. I suppose I can keep SBX by using the optical in, but that would buypass the DAC correct?


----------



## x RELIC x

hanzy said:


> I am looking for a setup that has more resolution than my current SBZ->Valhalla1->X1/AKG 7xx.
> 
> 
> Do you know of any websites offering auditions of the HA-1 with PM-1?
> ...




Optical is a digital signal so it would use the HA-1 DAC. Same with coaxial, AES/EBU, and USB (front and back). 

Oppo Digital has a 30 day return policy, no hassles and super cheap shipping in the US. Just saying.


----------



## hanzy

x relic x said:


> Optical is a digital signal so it would use the HA-1 DAC. Same with coaxial and USB (front and back).
> 
> Oppo Digital has a 30 day return policy, no hassles and super cheap shipping in the US. Just saying.


 

 That is great news! So with the ability to switch between inputs I could run my SBZ to optical when gaming/movies, and then use the remote to switch to USB for music!
 This HA-1 just seems more and more like the right kit for me. Just have to decide if I like the sound.
  
 So if I order it(from OPPO direct), and my sole reason for returning is that I do not enjoy the sound, they will not hassle me with a refund?
 My other option would be Amazon, and I have only ever sent one thing back out of the 100's of things ordered.
  
 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## x RELIC x

hanzy said:


> That is great news! So with the ability to switch between inputs I could run my SBZ to optical when gaming/movies, and then use the remote to switch to USB for music!
> This HA-1 just seems more and more like the right kit for me. Just have to decide if I like the sound.
> 
> So if I order it(from OPPO direct), and my sole reason for returning is that I do not enjoy the sound, they will not hassle me with a refund?
> ...




They are a direct sales company so there is no real retail store, so I imagine it's par for the course for them.

You can read about it yourself here


----------



## john57

Also OPPO can double box the shipment for a small charge, lots of shipping options.


----------



## hanzy

john57 said:


> Also OPPO can double box the shipment for a small charge, lots of shipping options.


 

 I see, so the PM-1 would be in one box the HA-1 one would be in the other?
  
 I think I will order the HA-1 and PM-1 this week or next week. I just got screwed by a tenant at my rental property so I need to get that situation %100 straightened out before I make any purchases over $1,000.
  
 Then shortly before I receive that I will use The Cable Co's awesome loaner program to audition a set of LCD-2f's. The only problem I see with that is the matter of getting a balanced cable to try along with them.
  
 Who knows, I may end up keeping both much to the chagrin of my bank account. Also, big GM200 is right around the corner...ouch.
  
 Thanks for all the info guys. I will contribute my comparisons when I get everything settled. Now if only I could somehow squeeze the HE-560's in there at the same time...


----------



## Badas

hanzy said:


> Then shortly before I receive that I will use The Cable Co's awesome loaner program to audition a set of LCD-2f's. The only problem I see with that is the matter of getting a balanced cable to try along with them.


 
  
 Audeze is one of those great manufacturers that ships a balanced cable with their product. So it may have one when you try it out.
  
 I use LCD-3 and HA-1 combo. Super nice. Super detailed. I don't use HA-1 DAC tho.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

hanzy said:


> So if I order it(from OPPO direct), and my sole reason for returning is that I do not enjoy the sound, they will not hassle me with a refund?
> My other option would be Amazon, and I have only ever sent one thing back out of the 100's of things ordered.


 
 I can tell you that I returned a BDP-105 BD player to Oppo and I don't remember them asking me why I was even returning it.  They only asked me if the unit was defective or working properly, and I said it was working properly.  That was it.
  
 Part of why Oppo is such a fantastic company to do business with.   I agree with RELIC.  I think they get the fact that since they don't have a retail presence, the only way customers can "audition" their gear is ordering it and trying it.  
  
 And anyone who has done business with Amazon knows they have an incredible return policy.  Great folks as well


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We will ask you the reason for the return, but we will not deny you the ability to return the unit based on your response. We generally like to know why products are returned to better help our current customers and make any changes to the produce to make it more inline of what our future customers would want.
  
 PS. The units sold on Amazon.com are fulfilled by us, so you are still in essence purchasing from us. The only difference is that you are using Amazon.com's purchasing ecosystem and we make a lot less on the sale (we have to pay a cut to Amazon).


----------



## avraham

z06_pilot said:


> I can tell you that I returned a BDP-105 BD player to Oppo and I don't remember them asking me why I was even returning it.  They only asked me if the unit was defective or working properly, and I said it was working properly.  That was it.
> 
> Part of why Oppo is such a fantastic company to do business with.   I agree with RELIC.  I think they get the fact that since they don't have a retail presence, the only way customers can "audition" their gear is ordering it and trying it.
> 
> And anyone who has done business with Amazon knows they have an incredible return policy.  Great folks as well


 
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> We will ask you the reason for the return, but we will not deny you the ability to return the unit based on your response. We generally like to know why products are returned to better help our current customers and make any changes to the produce to make it more inline of what our future customers would want.
> 
> PS. The units sold on Amazon.com are fulfilled by us, so you are still in essence purchasing from us. The only difference is that you are using Amazon.com's purchasing ecosystem and we make a lot less on the sale (we have to pay a cut to Amazon).


 

 I have been into Audio in some form or another for 50 years and I have never run into a company with the kind of great customer service that Oppo Digital displays.  Fantastic is almost an understatement.


----------



## x RELIC x

^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> ^^^ This ^^^


 

 ^^^^^^
  
 Agreed. Also like to add that they look after overseas customers with as much respect as if we were living in the the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have emailed them on occasion and they have fixed issues first time every time.
  
 That is why I own the BDP 83, BDP 80, two BDP 103D's and the HA-1.
  
 I plan to add the PM-3 soon as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

I'm still on the fence about getting the PM-1 to go with my HA-1. I imagine the pairing would be great but I've already got two Audeze cans. But the look and described sound signature of the PM-1 have me curious. Plus, it's Oppo Digital so I imagine they'd serve me well for a long time to come.


----------



## goldendarko

Seems like a lot of non-complimentary headphones, 2 Audeze's and adding an Oppo. Have you thought about trying the HE-560, it pairs really well with the HA-1 and would be more of a compliment for your Audeze's that the Oppo, since they are somewhat similar of a sound signature from what I've read about them.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> Seems like a lot of non-complimentary headphones, 2 Audeze's and adding an Oppo. Have you thought about trying the HE-560, it pairs really well with the HA-1 and would be more of a compliment for your Audeze's that the Oppo, since they are somewhat similar of a sound signature from what I've read about them.




Haha, well........ I like what I like. Never been a fan of HFiman though, can't really explain it.

The LCD-2 and my particular XC are very different in signature. The XC sounds much more forward. My pair is very bright compared to the average, which is why I'd consider the PM-1 as an alternate.


----------



## avraham

The only consistent fact with hearing is that no people hear the same.  So you can get a ballpark idea from various reviews and comments, but you have to listen with your own ears to make a good judgement and for several days if possible.  That is why Oppo's return policy can be very valuable, you can review the product and return it if it doesn't pass your personal tests.  I have four of their products (5th on the way, a PM-3) and have not returned anyone of them.  They have all sounded great to my ears.


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> Haha, well........ I like what I like. Never been a fan of HFiman though, can't really explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> The LCD-2 and my particular XC are very different in signature. The XC sounds much more forward. My pair is very bright compared to the average, which is why I'd consider the PM-1 as an alternate.



 


Can't argue with that, I really like the Audeze sound signature myself, I picked up the HE-560 because it gives me a good alternative, kind of like a middle ground between the openness of the HD-800's with the more enjoyable midrange/bass found on most ortho's. HD-800's weren't for my taste either, though I did enjoy the soundstaging immensely, just never found them fun to listen too.


----------



## Rockcoon

And what do u think about oppo ha1+ he500 through xlr conection. Someone heard it?


----------



## ben_r_

rockcoon said:


> And what do u think about oppo ha1+ he500 through xlr conection. Someone heard it?


 

 Been wondering the same thing as thats what I would be using the Oppo with as well as my Denon AH-D5000s.


----------



## Raptor34

rockcoon said:


> And what do u think about oppo ha1+ he500 through xlr conection. Someone heard it?


 

 I have that combo.   Very good pairing.   I bought the stock xlr cable from the he-6.  My primary cans are my pm-1's but the he-500 is always close by.


----------



## hanzy

hasturtheyellow said:


> We will ask you the reason for the return, but we will not deny you the ability to return the unit based on your response. We generally like to know why products are returned to better help our current customers and make any changes to the produce to make it more inline of what our future customers would want.
> 
> PS. The units sold on Amazon.com are fulfilled by us, so you are still in essence purchasing from us. The only difference is that you are using Amazon.com's purchasing ecosystem and we make a lot less on the sale (we have to pay a cut to Amazon).


 

 Well, I will definitely buy from you directly then. Thanks for the reply.


badas said:


> Audeze is one of those great manufacturers that ships a balanced cable with their product. So it may have one when you try it out.
> 
> I use LCD-3 and HA-1 combo. Super nice. Super detailed. I don't use HA-1 DAC tho.


 
  
 What DAC are you using instead? Why the switch? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Badas

hanzy said:


> What DAC are you using instead? Why the switch? Thanks for the reply.


 
  
 I'm using the Arcam irDac. My opinion is not popular around here and I can understand why.
  
 I'm not a fan of the Oppo DAC. However I do like the HA-1 for other reasons.
  
 I had the Arcam DAC before getting the HA-1. Stupidly sold it as I thought the HA-1 would be better. I couldn't handle the HA-1 DAC so I have repurchased.
  
 Oppo HA-1 DAC admirers will tell you it is neutral. I would tend to agree to a point and would say it has a cold tint. Definitely not warm. To my ears it also does not resolve treble nicely. I have tried the Taurus, Cambridge Audio and my Arcam DAC's. All resolve treble so much nicer. Very easy to hear the difference. Here is where I get into trouble and I will comment and leave it alone. This combination (neutral, coldish and treble) makes me think the HA-1 DAC is bright and harsh.
  
 In comparison. The Taurus, Cambrige Audio and Arcam Dac's are warm and lush (Taurus and Arcam being best). The Arcam resolves treble so nicely. It never ever gets unruly. It has a very warm tint. So others could hate it for the opposite reasons to me. Arcam is far from neutral but so very musical.
  
 At the end of the day I like the HA-1. It is only the DAC I do not like. Everything else is golden (except the volume display flicking on and off). I do like the remote, Amp stage and pre-amp functions. So with the Arcam DAC, Oppo HA-1 for SS duties and Woo WA22 for tube duties I'm a happy head-fier.


----------



## hanzy

badas said:


> I'm using the Arcam irDac. My opinion is not popular around here and I can understand why.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Oppo DAC. However I do like the HA-1 for other reasons.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the reply.
  
 I have heard that the Arcam DAC's can be warm and lush.
 In fact I think I saw picture on this site of someone using the irDAC with his HA-1.


----------



## Badas

hanzy said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I have heard that the Arcam DAC's can be warm and lush.
> In fact I think I saw picture on this site of someone using the irDAC with his HA-1.


 

 Probably me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Placed under the iPod dock (Arcam drDock).


----------



## hanzy

Haha, yeah that's the picture.


----------



## Badas

hanzy said:


> Haha, yeah that's the picture.


 





  
 I do want to add that the HA-1 is a class act. Enjoy it.


----------



## olegausany

I would agree that there is noticeable difference between IrDac and HA-1. If you want standalone DAC costing way less than $1000 and don't care about DSD you should get irDac. I prefer it over DacMagic plus and Bifrost uber


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Badas,
  
 I really love your system.  
  
 Can you please post more pictures, maybe from different angles, with close-ups and such?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike
  
  
  
  
 Just kidding!
  
 Your system rocks, but I think you've already taken 1st Place for most pictures posted to this thread!


----------



## Rockcoon

raptor34 said:


> I have that combo.   Very good pairing.   I bought the stock xlr cable from the he-6.  My primary cans are my pm-1's but the he-500 is always close by.



Can you write a mini review in nead fi style and describe what you hear. That would be nice 

I'm worried about what Badas said- the oppo dac is no good as... a dac


----------



## Maxx134

avraham said:


> I have been into Audio in some form or another for 50 years and I have never run into a company with the kind of great customer service that Oppo Digital displays.  Fantastic is almost an understatement.



I must agree...
I sent in my oppo and they swapped whole front panel just for volume issue I had.
I have totally new and perfect volume now..

Sent again for unrelated issue of protection circuits turning off unit,
 and they swapped me a whole new audio board with latest firmware so I now have essentially a brand new unit (!)

I didn't ask for replacement just to fix issue.

Excellent turn around time and quick shipping both times they are simply the best company I have ever dealt with for issues.

Edit :
Deleted excessive positive comments you herd most already. ..

Also what I thought I would never do I am doing. .
Put my oppo up for sale to jump into tube gear...
If it doesn't work out at least I know to get another oppo lol.


----------



## Hooster

rockcoon said:


> Can you write a mini review in nead fi style and describe what you hear. That would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not, but I'm a bit worried about badas.


----------



## Maxx134

Don't be worried if you like your dac clear and sweet with large detailed soundstage. .
yes the HD800s need to be modded to sound best on this unit.
No I won't go back to an irDac from the oppo because it has different qualities smooth clean darker relaxing qualities I don't find as resolving and I am a seeker of micro detail and soundstage which leads me to other directions yet this unit was a huge stepping stone for me really can't find anything like it..


----------



## Badas

zilch0md said:


> Hey Badas,
> 
> I really love your system.
> 
> ...




Construtive.




hooster said:


> I'm not, but I'm a bit worried about badas.




And here it comes.




maxx134 said:


> Don't be worried if you like your dac clear and sweet with large detailed soundstage. .
> yes the HD800s need to be modded to sound best on this unit.
> No I won't go back to an irDac from the oppo because it has different qualities smooth clean darker relaxing qualities I don't find as resolving and I am a seeker of micro detail and soundstage which leads me to other directions yet this unit was a huge stepping stone for me really can't find anything like it..




What he said. Totally right. If you like micro detail you will love the HA-1. If you desire a lush sound you will not. I can't agree with this statement enough. It is all I have ever tried to say. HD800 owners will love. HiFiMan and Audeze owners may not. The signature to those cans will clash.


----------



## x RELIC x

My Audeze cans sound FANTASTIC on the HA-1


----------



## Rockcoon

badas said:


> Construtive.
> And here it comes.
> What he said. Totally right. If you like micro detail you will love the HA-1. If you desire a lush sound you will not. I can't agree with this statement enough. It is all I have ever tried to say. HD800 owners will love. HiFiMan and Audeze owners may not. The signature to those cans will clash.



Yep, I love the warm, soft and lush sound+ hifiman owner :rolleyes:


----------



## tuatara

Sorry to disagree with a fellow country man but I find both my Audeze phones to work very well with the HA-1. Having said that I rarely use the Oppo DAC as the majority of my listening is done on vinyl so mainly feeding the analogue side of the amp.
 The few times I have ran digital( flac/Hi Rez files) via Foobar from my lap top I have been very happy with what I hear but it's not a science and we all have our own audio nirvana.


----------



## Maxx134

I will add that I don't consider the irDac an actual step down from the oppo...
 it is more like a side step of a different flavor (chocolate) next to the oppo dac (vanilla )..
The reson is that from memory it struck me as a very mature refined and majestic sound over the WA7 I had at the time..

moving up from that to oppo gave me a similar yet brighter impression with more detail.


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> I will add that I don't consider the irDac an actual step down from the oppo...
> it is more like a side step of a different flavor (chocolate) next to the oppo dac (vanilla )..
> The reson is that from memory it struck me as a very mature refined and majestic sound over the WA7 I had at the time..
> 
> moving up from that to oppo gave me a similar yet brighter impression with more detail.




Yes. Very good explanation.

I had the WA7 and the Oppo at the same time. I found they had a very similar sound signature. Yes you are correct the Oppo has the micro detail over the WA7. In the end I wanted a tube amp that gave me more flexibility on rolling tubes to my prefered sound signature. Hence getting the WA22 instead of WA7. Balanced connection was a plus as well.

I also have listened to the Aurlic Vega DAC. That beats everything I heard. If the Oppo is Vanila, the Arcam irDac Chocolate then the Vega was double chocolate with cherries on top.  However it should be as it is 3 times the price of the Oppo.


----------



## goldendarko

Taurus is an amp not a DAC. Perhaps u mean the Vega?


----------



## Badas

goldendarko said:


> Taurus is an amp not a DAC. Perhaps u mean the Vega?





Opps. Right you are. I'm always doing that. Old age I think. Yes Vega. 

I will edit my post above.


----------



## SpudHarris

I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1. 

I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.

Any of you guys loving the combo?


----------



## tuatara

spudharris said:


> I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1.
> 
> I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.
> 
> Any of you guys loving the combo?


 

 Hoping to very soon once the PM-3 arrives and I can swap the PM-1 back out to my music room. I've spent very little time with that combo so far-mainly using the HA-1 with Audeze phones.


----------



## Dougr33

spudharris said:


> I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1.
> 
> I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.
> 
> Any of you guys loving the combo?


 

 Loving HA-1/PM-2 a LOT.  Coming from Benchmark DAC1 HDR and AKG K-712s. Surprised at the improvement, and as a PreAmp too.


----------



## Raptor34

spudharris said:


> I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1.
> 
> I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.
> 
> Any of you guys loving the combo?


 
 Yup,  it's my end game set up.


----------



## zilch0md

spudharris said:


> I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1.
> 
> I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.
> 
> Any of you guys loving the combo?




Yes! The HA-1 > PM-1 is perhaps the best combo I've had for doing a great job across all genres.

When my goal is to make an emotional connection to the music, to just enjoy listening, without getting "ambushed" by any annoying traits, I go for this pairing. There simply are no annoying traits, nothing to disturb even an analytically inclined listener. I don't have to "work" at getting into the music. It just happens.

Mike


----------



## SpudHarris

raptor34 said:


> Yup,  it's my end game set up.




I had yet another immersive evening with this combo last night and I'm beginning to feel the same way. For the first time I think I could just stick with this combo and free up some cash by thinning the herd so to speak.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Since the HA-1 makes an excellent dac and volume control, what do you think about using multiple units with the minidsp nanodigi digital crossover for a 2 or 3 way speaker setup?


----------



## Dougr33

If you know someone ready to pull the trigger, MusicDirect.com has a silver HA-1 'demo' (full warranty) for $959.  Was tempted cause I got my black demo for only $100 off and wanted silver! But think I'll stay pat rather than going thru hassle of selling the black one


----------



## goldendarko

Good price, was able to pick mine up for $800 in black, shoots well above that price level. I'd say it compares with Amp/Dacs up to 2k


----------



## SpudHarris

That's it.... Listening with 24bit studio masters of the Ultimae catalogue thus far and yet another night of bliss with the HA1/PM1 combo. Really feel like I've arrived at the end of a very long and expensive (sometimes painful) journey. Will probably keep HD800 and HE6 and possibly DT880 (600 ohm Manufaktur) as these are matched to other kit or have sentimental value but all other phones will be up for sale soon.


----------



## billhickok

dougr33 said:


> If you know someone ready to pull the trigger, MusicDirect.com has a silver HA-1 'demo' (full warranty) for $959.  Was tempted cause I got my black demo for only $100 off and wanted silver! But think I'll stay pat rather than going thru hassle of selling the black one


 

 Okay I just pulled the trigger, thanks for the heads up. Had it sitting in my cart for a while, deliberating on whether I should check out. They don't have any details whatsoever about it's condition, i'm hoping there are no major/noticeable scratches or marks on it 'cause i'm a bit OCD when it comes to those things. Eventually couldn't pass up on +$200 off with full Oppo warranty.
  
 Excited for it to arrive but the only headphones in my possession right now is the Sony MDR 7506 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Been fishing around for the HD 800's to hit ~$1,000 before pulling the trigger on those...


----------



## goldendarko

Congrats on your new HA-1, word of caution though I honestly don't think the HD-800 is going to be the best pairing with the HA-1 since the HA-1 already trends towards the bright side it wouldn't be an ideal match for the HD-800, IMO. If you prefer that sound signature (wide soundstage for example) I really find the HE-560 to be a good pairing with the HA-1 myself, similar in some ways to the HD800 but also similar to planars which work better with solid state gear like the HA-1.


----------



## theblueprint

goldendarko said:


> Congrats on your new HA-1, word of caution though I honestly don't think the HD-800 is going to be the best pairing with the HA-1 since the HA-1 already trends towards the bright side it wouldn't be an ideal match for the HD-800, IMO. If you prefer that sound signature (wide soundstage for example) I really find the HE-560 to be a good pairing with the HA-1 myself, similar in some ways to the HD800 but also similar to planars which work better with solid state gear like the HA-1.




From what I've read on headfi and other reviewers, it seems that everyone is split on whether the HD800 pairs well with the HA-1.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah obviously everyone's got their own preferences but I just think this would be an example of two pieces of gear that would not shine best with one another. The HD-800 has done best with tube amps from what I've heard and the HA-1 does best with planars, but by all means give it a try and see if it's for you.


----------



## reddog

maxx134 said:


> Don't be worried if you like your dac clear and sweet with large detailed soundstage. .
> yes the HD800s need to be modded to sound best on this unit.
> No I won't go back to an irDac from the oppo because it has different qualities smooth clean darker relaxing qualities I don't find as resolving and I am a seeker of micro detail and soundstage which leads me to other directions yet this unit was a huge stepping stone for me really can't find anything like it..



Thanks for your impression on the HA-1 and how well it pairs with a modded out HD800. Impressions like yours, really make me want get one, for my secondary headphones rigs.


----------



## wgb113

dougr33 said:


> Loving HA-1/PM-2 a LOT.  Coming from Benchmark DAC1 HDR and AKG K-712s. Surprised at the improvement, and as a PreAmp too.



Please elaborate, I had that Benchmark/AKG combo briefly and am moving towards the PM-2 or EL-8 to go with my HA-1.


----------



## wgb113

goldendarko said:


> Yeah obviously everyone's got their own preferences but I just think this would be an example of two pieces of gear that would not shine best with one another. The HD-800 has done best with tube amps from what I've heard and the HA-1 does best with planars, but by all means give it a try and see if it's for you.




Which of your headphones would you say come closest to the sound of your KEF LS50?

Bill


----------



## goldendarko

I would probably say my lcd-3s. Incredible dynamics and the most musical of all the phones I've ever tried


----------



## Dougr33

wgb113 said:


> Please elaborate, I had that Benchmark/AKG combo briefly and am moving towards the PM-2 or EL-8 to go with my HA-1.


 

 I'm not very good at describing. I just hear more music. And the PM-2s are crazy comfy.


----------



## john57

Noticed that OPPO updated the windows driver to 2.24 built 16.


----------



## Smarty-pants

john57 said:


> Noticed that OPPO updated the windows driver to 2.24 built 16.


 
 I don't think there is any significant change.
 I think they just wanted to match the version numbers with that of the HA-2 so that both amps can use the same driver.


----------



## Wurstteppich

It would be nice if they would work on the possibility to have the amp remember its last mute option state. Most of the time I use my headphones, when working on my computer, but also forget to mute the amp, so it trigger my active speakers. Another option would be to configure the output through the menu (like "headphone only", "both", "pre-out only") or have it detect when a headphone is plugged in. The only annoying thing I could find about the HA-1 is just the mute option at the moment. Everything else is really fine. 
  
 Furthermore more variations of information screen would be nice, maybe a spectrum analyzer or something similar


----------



## Dougr33

wurstteppich said:


> It would be nice if they would work on the possibility to have the amp remember its last mute option state. Most of the time I use my headphones, when working on my computer, but also forget to mute the amp, so it trigger my active speakers. Another option would be to configure the output through the menu (like "headphone only", "both", "pre-out only") or have it detect when a headphone is plugged in. The only annoying thing I could find about the HA-1 is just the mute option at the moment. Everything else is really fine.
> 
> Furthermore more variations of information screen would be nice, maybe a spectrum analyzer or something similar


 

 That headphone mute-speakers-when-inserted issue is on my wishlist too for a firmware upgrade. I like to leave my amp on (its first 15 watts are class A) but don't like the possibilities if my last session was loud headphone listening. I'd also like to see a lo/hi-gain adjustment for the rear outputs too, and some more choices on the display panel (larger meters, more dim settings, different color schemes).


----------



## aqsw

Just dove in. Delivery next week. Wanted the schiit Mol and Gung but duties, shipping, and exchange killed me.
I think I might have got lucky after reading about thus unit.


----------



## sky.xd

Hey guys so i've just ordered the HA-1 and it should be coming in next week. While I was in store I decided to demo the LCD-2 and LCD-3 with the HA-1. I found myself maximising the volume which could be due to the noise inside the store, but it got me worried that it won't have enough power to satisfy my listening volumes. Does running a balanced cable give out more power? Sorry if that has already been asked


----------



## essentiale

sky.xd said:


> Hey guys so i've just ordered the HA-1 and it should be coming in next week. While I was in store I decided to demo the LCD-2 and LCD-3 with the HA-1. I found myself maximising the volume which could be due to the noise inside the store, but it got me worried that it won't have enough power to satisfy my listening volumes. Does running a balanced cable give out more power? Sorry if that has already been asked




It should have enough power to run the Audeze... We're you on low or high gain? Yes, balanced cables will increase the power output 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky.xd

essentiale said:


> It should have enough power to run the Audeze... We're you on low or high gain? Yes, balanced cables will increase the power output
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Yeah it was just enough for me but I like having some leeway in terms of volume. The gain was set to high.
  
 Alright awesome I might have to get some balanced cables once i get an LCD-2.


----------



## akhyar

sky.xd said:


> Hey guys so i've just ordered the HA-1 and it should be coming in next week. While I was in store I decided to demo the LCD-2 and LCD-3 with the HA-1. I found myself maximising the volume which could be due to the noise inside the store, but it got me worried that it won't have enough power to satisfy my listening volumes. Does running a balanced cable give out more power? Sorry if that has already been asked




Balanced output definitely have more power.
When I still had my LCD-X, rarely I cranked up above 11 o'clock playing FLAC or DSD.
Only on HD800, sometimes I cranked up to 12 o'clock.
Both cans were running balanced


----------



## Badas

sky.xd said:


> Yeah it was just enough for me but I like having some leeway in terms of volume. The gain was set to high.
> 
> Alright awesome I might have to get some balanced cables once i get an LCD-2.




Audeze ship with a balanced cable. I use it and have bought two spares. Cable works well.

I never go past 1 O clock position when using the HA-1 LCD3c combo.


----------



## sky.xd

badas said:


> Audeze ship with a balanced cable. I use it and have bought two spares. Cable works well.
> 
> I never go past 1 O clock position when using the HA-1 LCD3c combo.


 
  
 Oh do they? The salesman told me they only come with SE cable and not balanced. I probably should have stopped listening to him when he told me the LCD-2 are 600 ohm haha.
  
 Thanks everyone for reassuring my decision to get the HA-1. It is going to be a slow week waiting for it


----------



## akhyar

sky.xd said:


> Oh do they? The salesman told me they only come with SE cable and not balanced. I probably should have stopped listening to him when he told me the LCD-2 are 600 ohm haha.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reassuring my decision to get the HA-1. It is going to be a slow week waiting for it


 
  
 IIRC, the 3, X and XC come with both cables, only the 2 comes with SE cable


----------



## x RELIC x

HA-1 puts out 4x more power in balanced mode and is a treat with the LCD-2.


----------



## Maxx134

The only problem I find with the HA-1 is the level it is at...
In other words, it is too good..

Nowhere to go from here if wanting to move up unless you have $4k plus to spend, to notice an appreciable improvement. .

The only cheaper choices is to mix it up with either a tube amp or a different sounding Dac like an irDac or better yet a Gungnir. 
Yet Ur still at that same level.

I recently herd the LIO and can say IMO that is the only worthy amp/dac solution worth looking into if U have $4k plus to blow..

Personally I rather keep the oppo or a tube amp and wait for the yggy instead.


----------



## Dixter

As the Oppo is open type...  another option if you want/need closed is to consider the Alpha Prime Phones...  you don't have to spend $4K on them...


----------



## reddog

dixter said:


> As the Oppo is open type...  another option if you want/need closed is to consider the Alpha Prime Phones...  you don't have to spend $4K on them...



+1 Alpha Prime is a fantastic headphone, I swear by mine. Would not mind a portable orthodynamic headphone, like the Oppo pm-3.


----------



## Maxx134

reddog said:


> +1 Alpha Prime is a fantastic headphone, I swear by mine. Would not mind a portable orthodynamic headphone, like the Oppo pm-3.



planars do excellent on ha1 balanced out but instead of Alpha Primes I would also look into new the LCD models.. 
both I would choose over the pm1 ..


----------



## atubbs

spudharris said:


> I like a lot of phones fed from the balanced output of the HA-1 but the last 3 nights I have really begun to appreciate what a great pairing it is with the PM-1.
> 
> I hadn't given the PM-1 too much air time as I just didn't expect it to compete with the likes of the HD800, LCD3 or HE6. Not saying it's better than these technically but with the HA-1 there is a definite synergy which is something I guess Oppo have worked hard to achieve.
> 
> Any of you guys loving the combo?


 
  
 I really like the two together. In fact, at its price point, I think the PM-1 is one of the better values in high-end cans right now, and that value is made even more pronounced by the PM-2. They're both incredibly easy to drive from any source; I think this is a fantastic feature. That they do well with the HA-1 I think has more to do with this than that they're particularly synergistic, but I'll admit to having spent a lot of time with the HA-1/PM-1 chained together; that's my go-to system for headphones in my home office. My only real beef with it is that with large ears, the PM-1 cups are pretty small and definitely end up as somewhat on-ear instead of over-ear for me; even with good pads, reasonable clamping and light weight I find them somewhat physically fatiguing ... so will alternate to something like the K701 which is easier on the ears but the headband hurts after a while. Can't win!


----------



## wgb113

I've only heard the HA-1 with PM-1 with original leather pads and didn't care for the sound signature at all.  It was tilted far too much towards the bass for my taste, resulting in muddied mids and a lack of highs, especially when compared side-by-side to my AKG K712.
  
 I'm not ready to give up on the Oppo cans yet, which is why I've requested the loaner PM-2 (with various pads) that Oppo's offering up here (think that's awesome by the way.)  Plan on comparing them to the Audeze EL-8 as well.
  
 Bill


----------



## Wurstteppich

For those who are interested, I just received my T1 cans back, after I send them in to have a balanced 4-pin XLR connector mounted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/508836/the-official-beyerdynamic-t1-impressions-and-discussion-thread/8745#post_11429207
  
 Just tried it out and I am impressed on how much juice the balance out got in comparison to the 1/4" out. Instead of turning it up to 3-4 to satisfy my 600 ohms T1, I now just need to turn it up to 11 now. I think the sound has improved as well, however I need more listening hours to definetly give a judgement on that.


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm still rolling with the PM-1's. Have my favourite balanced cans (HD800, LCD3 and HE6) hanging in front of me but I'm not tempted once they PM-1's are on my noggin


----------



## Badas

spudharris said:


> I'm still rolling with the PM-1's. Have my favourite balanced cans (HD800, LCD3 and HE6) hanging in front of me but I'm not tempted once they PM-1's are on my noggin




In what way would you say the PM1 is better than the LCD3 with the Opo HA-1?

I use the LCD3 primarily with the Woo WA22 however I was thinking for nice short listening sessions I could use a PM1 or 2 with the Oppo. 

If you say the PM1 beats the LCD3 with the Oppo then I'm very impressed and interested.


----------



## SpudHarris

I said before that the others including the LCD3 are probably technically better than the PM-1 and have never said that the PM-1's were better. However, sometimes when I want a nothing to complain about easy to get involved in the music listen, then the PM-1's are perfect 'for me' with the HA-1.


----------



## Badas

spudharris said:


> I said before that the others including the LCD3 are probably technically better than the PM-1 and have never said that the PM-1's were better. However, sometimes when I want a nothing to complain about easy to get involved in the music listen, then the PM-1's are perfect 'for me' with the HA-1.




Excellent. I like that. I know what you mean.

PM2's are on my to do list.


----------



## billhickok

Just received my HA-1 and absolutely love it so far. I'm only using a set of MDR7506's for the time being but it sounds splendid. Beautiful device too (got it in silver.)
  
 One question though, i'm using Mac OS X and can't seem to set the bit depth to my liking. It's automatically set to 32bit in Audio MIDI Setup. I want to set it to 16bit so it matches the native bit depth of the majority of my music. I've had the same issue with my Apogee Duet DAC (automatically set at 24bit.) Anyway to change this?
  
 See below:


----------



## wgb113

I connect mine to my Mac via optical and downloaded BitPerfect for $10 which automatically adjusts the Audio MIDI settings to the native resolution of the file. Works like a charm.

Bill


----------



## aqsw

Just picked up my silver HA-1. Very easy setup. Running android box with power amp , coax, as I don't have a long enough usb cable yet. Audeze LCD 2.2s with custom made balanced cable.
Definitely not as powerful as the Lyr. Needs high gain for these phones IMO. Sounds really good out of the box. Hoping it gets better. Couldn't get the Bluetooth to connect with my android box, but I'm sure that's not the Oppos fault. I'll get back in a couple days with a better idea of this unit.


----------



## Adamora

How does this beauty fair with a pair of KEF R300 bookshelf speakers =3? I'm amping it through a NAD C275BEE and want something superior to my WA7 Fireflies DAC that I currently use :B!
  
 My previous DAC was the DacMagic Plus, which I found very clinical and boring, no matter the amp paired to it =[.
  
 Your replies are much appreciated.


----------



## billhickok

wgb113 said:


> I connect mine to my Mac via optical and downloaded BitPerfect for $10 which automatically adjusts the Audio MIDI settings to the native resolution of the file. Works like a charm.
> 
> Bill


 
  
 Is there really no other way to set the bit depth on a Mac without 3rd party software? Seems kind of absurd.
  
 Thanks for the tip on the app though, i'll look into it.


----------



## wgb113

Not utmost ideally that I know of.


----------



## atubbs

> In what way would you say the PM1 is better than the LCD3 with the Opo HA-1?


 
  
 They weigh a lot less. Especially for folks that haven't spent much time with the LCD cans, this point should not be underestimated.


----------



## konoyaro

billhickok said:


> Just received my HA-1 and absolutely love it so far. I'm only using a set of MDR7506's for the time being but it sounds splendid. Beautiful device too (got it in silver.)
> 
> One question though, i'm using Mac OS X and can't seem to set the bit depth to my liking. It's automatically set to 32bit in Audio MIDI Setup. I want to set it to 16bit so it matches the native bit depth of the majority of my music. I've had the same issue with my Apogee Duet DAC (automatically set at 24bit.) Anyway to change this?


 

 Please file your request to have Audio MIDI Setup dynamically switch bit depth and sample rate relative to file playback with Apple - you don't need to be a developer, just use your Apple ID http://radar.apple.com
  
  I sent my request in and the more people who let them know there is a need here, the bigger the chance that they'll actually address it.


----------



## sky.xd

So I just received my ha-1 today and i'm having issues with listening over USB. I get a cracking sound when i play music. When there is nothing playing the dac is dead quiet but when i press play or keep restarting the song, i get an immediate crackling and throughout the song every few seconds.
  
 The actual music comes out very clean but the distortion seems to be in the background. Not sure how else to explain it. It isn't a hiss or a popping sound.
  
 Playing over bluetooth I don't have an issues and i've tried through both my macbook pro and PC connecting to all of the USB ports. The USB cable works perfectly fine with my bifrost so i'm unsure if I just have a defective unit or is there anything else I can cancel out before taking it back?
  
 **EDIT** I just read a few pages back about someone having the same issue. Going to buy a new usb cable and hope it fixes the issue


----------



## ImmaLizard

konoyaro said:


> Please file your request to have Audio MIDI Setup dynamically switch bit depth and sample rate relative to file playback with Apple - you don't need to be a developer, just use your Apple ID http://radar.apple.com
> 
> I sent my request in and the more people who let them know there is a need here, the bigger the chance that they'll actually address it.


 

 MIDI stills lets me choose sample rate but there is no option to change bit depth.  Doesn't this just mean that the HA-1 is able to handle up to 32 bit but won't necessarily change 16 or 24 bit files?  I usually choose the sample rate based on the files I'm playing so the DAC doesn't upsample, but I'm not sure I would even notice a difference if it did.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Also noticed that when I have the sample rate correct on MIDI, bit rate will show up correct as well.  For example, sample rate set to 44.1 for mp3 and FLAC files with 16 bit, HA-1 show Audio Format as PMC 44.1/16.  When playing HD tracks and adjusting MIDI, PCM sample and bit rate is also correct (192/24 for example).


----------



## john57

immalizard said:


> MIDI stills lets me choose sample rate but there is no option to change bit depth.  Doesn't this just mean that the HA-1 is able to handle up to 32 bit but won't necessarily change 16 or 24 bit files?  I usually choose the sample rate based on the files I'm playing so the DAC doesn't upsample, but I'm not sure I would even notice a difference if it did.


 
 Just means that the ha-1 can handle 32 bit data stream. For 16 or 24 bit files there are extra zeroes being added for 32 bit but the 16 or 24 bit files themselves do not change. Using the ASIO driver on windows.


----------



## ImmaLizard

john57 said:


> Just means that the ha-1 can handle 32 bit data stream. For 16 or 24 bit files there are extra zeroes being added for 32 bit but the 16 or 24 bit files themselves do not change. Using the ASIO driver on windows.


 

 Okay, so extra zeroes won't diminish sound quality right?  I guess I don't see it as a big issue since the HA-1 is still recognizing and displaying 16 and 24 bit accurately.


----------



## john57

immalizard said:


> Okay, so extra zeroes won't diminish sound quality right?  I guess I don't see it as a big issue since the HA-1 is still recognizing and displaying 16 and 24 bit accurately.


 
 That is right. Some software like JRiver uses an internal 64 bit volume control and for some DSD processing meaning that any degradation of the 16 or 24 bit files will be less. With the HA-1 ASIO driver in Jriver the HA-1 will say 44.1k/32 for my CD redbook files. With J.river it will use the maximum bit depth that the DAC will support.


----------



## x RELIC x

sky.xd said:


> So I just received my ha-1 today and i'm having issues with listening over USB. I get a cracking sound when i play music. When there is nothing playing the dac is dead quiet but when i press play or keep restarting the song, i get an immediate crackling and throughout the song every few seconds.
> 
> The actual music comes out very clean but the distortion seems to be in the background. Not sure how else to explain it. It isn't a hiss or a popping sound.
> 
> ...




This is why I hate computer audio. So many issues trying to isolate noise in the computer vs dedicated music sources. Thankfully my MacbookPro doesn't add any noise, but most other computers I've used have some sort of hard drive noise, USB noise, or other ghosts in the machine. I'm mostly using my X5 as a transport, coaxial to the HA-1, and it's very clean.


----------



## jerick70

sky.xd said:


> So I just received my ha-1 today and i'm having issues with listening over USB. I get a cracking sound when i play music. When there is nothing playing the dac is dead quiet but when i press play or keep restarting the song, i get an immediate crackling and throughout the song every few seconds.
> 
> The actual music comes out very clean but the distortion seems to be in the background. Not sure how else to explain it. It isn't a hiss or a popping sound.
> 
> ...




I had the same issue with my Bifrost when I first purchased it. I purchased Audioquest Forest USB cables and they helped a little. Then I purchased a Schiit Wyrd USB Interface and it fixed the issues for good. I've since replaced my Bifrost with an HA-1. I don't have the issues with my HA-1 either.

One other option, if you build your own PCs Gigabyte has a motherboard line the comes with what they call a DAC-Up port. Basically it is a USB 2 port that has an isolated power source. I built a PC with one of the Gigabyte boards for my audio system recently and DAC-up made a big difference in sound quality as compared to my old computer build. Here is what Gigabyte says about it:

"Featuring a gold plated USB 2.0 port, GIGABYTE USB DAC-Up provides clean, noise-free power delivery to your Digital-to-Analog Converter. DACs can be sensitive to fluctuations in power from the other USB ports, which is why GIGABYTE USB DAC-Up takes advantage of an isolated power source that minimizes potential fluctuations and ensures the best audio experience possible."


----------



## billhickok

immalizard said:


> Also noticed that when I have the sample rate correct on MIDI, bit rate will show up correct as well.  For example, sample rate set to 44.1 for mp3 and FLAC files with 16 bit, HA-1 show Audio Format as PMC 44.1/16.  When playing HD tracks and adjusting MIDI, PCM sample and bit rate is also correct (192/24 for example).


 

 This is true for me only to a certain extent...What music client are you using?
  
 For example, I have Audio MIDI set at 44.1/32bit and when I use iTunes, my HA-1 correctly shows 44.1/16 with standard redbook Apple Lossless files. When I play mp3's of any sample rate/bit depth, the HA-1 always shows 44.1/32. When I play an Apple Lossless file encoded in 96/24, the HA-1 still shows 44.1/32.
  
 Anything and everything I play using Vox (lightweight audio app) shows 44.1/32 on the HA-1.
  
 Is there any way Oppo can fix this via a firmware update on their end or is it strictly a software issue?
  
 Also, does BitPerfect remedy this on the HA-1?


----------



## x RELIC x

billhickok said:


> This is true for me only to a certain extent...What music client are you using?
> 
> For example, I have Audio MIDI set at 44.1/32bit and when I use iTunes, my HA-1 correctly shows 44.1/16 with standard redbook Apple Lossless files. When I play mp3's of any sample rate/bit depth, the HA-1 always shows 44.1/32. When I play an Apple Lossless file encoded in 96/24, the HA-1 still shows 44.1/32.
> 
> ...




Been though this with the HA-1 with a previous 'issue' I had earlier in the thread. After some trouble shooting and back and forth with Oppo Digital I feel 100% confident that the HA-1 only plays what it's being fed.

If the HA-1 isn't displaying the bit rate/sample rate you expect it will be a software issue.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

When using the Audio Midi Panel to set the bit rate/sample rate for, it will override any native file specs, i.e. up/down-sample & pad/truncate the bitdepth if necessary to output the stream at the chosen setting.
  
 One of the main reason to use something like BitPerfect is to switch that setting on-the-fly on a per-file basis instead. However it, and any software like it, may occasionally not determine a file's bit rate/sample rate correctly, though it happens rarely, and there's probably a technical reason for it.
  
 For instance with BitPerfect, for me the switch to 32-bit depth strictly happens with lossy compressed files, and more specifically variable bitrate ones (but the sample rate remains correct). I have never had any issue displaying & playing back a stream correctly from a properly encoded LOSSLESS file, at ANY bit rate / sample rate, on the HA-1, or any other DAC I've owned (as long as it supported the rates)


----------



## SpudHarris

My source is a 2TB Zen music player feeding the HA-1 via USB (controlled via iPeng app). If the Zen is set to full volume the HA-1 displays the correct details but if I reduce the volume of the Zen 16bit display changes to 24bit and 24bit changes to 32bit.


----------



## john57

spudharris said:


> My source is a 2TB Zen music player feeding the HA-1 via USB (controlled via iPeng app). If the Zen is set to full volume the HA-1 displays the correct details but if I reduce the volume of the Zen 16bit display changes to 24bit and 24bit changes to 32bit.


 
 Sounds like to me that Zen is using digital volume which is 32 bit when it is in use. Volume control on the HA-1 unit is always analog.


----------



## sky.xd

jerick70 said:


> I had the same issue with my Bifrost when I first purchased it. I purchased Audioquest Forest USB cables and they helped a little. Then I purchased a Schiit Wyrd USB Interface and it fixed the issues for good. I've since replaced my Bifrost with an HA-1. I don't have the issues with my HA-1 either.


 
  
 Just an update that I've replaced the cable and now everything is running perfectly. I'm still unsure why the cable was causing issues because the same cable works flawlessly with my bifrost


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jerick70

sky.xd said:


> Just an update that I've replaced the cable and now everything is running perfectly. I'm still unsure why the cable was causing issues because the same cable works flawlessly with my bifrost


 

 Good to hear you got it sorted.  I should have noted that YMMV depending on your computers config.  I tend to run a lot of USB devices so I think that was my issue.  And the power to USB on most computers is abysmal.
  
 On that note...  The HA-1 is one sweet DAC isn't it?  I've been very pleased with the results since I purchased mine.  And the headphone amp just kills it.  
  
 ENJOY!


----------



## aqsw

After three days of listening to this unit with my LCD 2.2 pre/fazor, I absolutely love it. I'm sure that at 62 years old that this is my end unit. I know that I could get better, but the cost does not make any sense to me.
 
It is like my motorcycles. I have a 125 cubic inch cruiser(2053cc). I ride my 650cc scooter all the time!!
g

Audience(house on the hill) never sounded so good !!


----------



## sfo1972

aqsw said:


> After three days of listening to this unit with my LCD 2.2 pre/fazor, I absolutely love it. I'm sure that at 62 years old that this is my end unit. I know that I could get better, but the cost does not make any sense to me.
> 
> It is like my motorcycles. I have a 125 cubic inch cruiser(2053cc). I ride my 650cc scooter all the time!!
> g
> ...


 

 +1 Great to hear that. I love the Oppo HA-1, one of the best investments I ever made. I use mine with an LCD3. cheers


----------



## AudioMan2013

Hi, I have the HA-1 and need a recommendation.  Does anyone know of any devices out there that I can stream wav and flac files from my Android phone over WiFi that I can connect to the HA-1 to use as a dac?  Although bluetooth works well, I am looking for  loss-less streaming.


----------



## x RELIC x

audioman2013 said:


> Hi, I have the HA-1 and need a recommendation.  Does anyone know of any devices out there that I can stream wav and flac files from my Android phone over WiFi that I can connect to the HA-1 to use as a dac?  Although bluetooth works well, I am looking for  loss-less streaming.




Something like this perhaps.

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/W3-Wireless-Audio-Adapter


----------



## evanhindra

I'm interested in this DAC, but have a quick question.
  
 If I have powered speakers connected to the RCA out; and I plug-in headphones at the front port, the speakers aren't automatically muted? 
  
 I have Sony's UDA-1 DAC, and that's the behaviour it does, when headphones are connected, the speakers are muted as it automatically switch modes.


----------



## goldendarko

No it doesn't do that unfortunately


----------



## gPope

evanhindra said:


> I'm interested in this DAC, but have a quick question.
> 
> If I have powered speakers connected to the RCA out; and I plug-in headphones at the front port, the speakers aren't automatically muted?
> 
> I have Sony's UDA-1 DAC, and that's the behaviour it does, when headphones are connected, the speakers are muted as it automatically switch modes.


 
  
 Here's how it can be done:


----------



## Dougr33

evanhindra said:


> I'm interested in this DAC, but have a quick question.
> 
> If I have powered speakers connected to the RCA out; and I plug-in headphones at the front port, the speakers aren't automatically muted?
> 
> I have Sony's UDA-1 DAC, and that's the behaviour it does, when headphones are connected, the speakers are muted as it automatically switch modes.


 

 As Goldendarko said, it's rather unfortunate that this is not  automatic. I'm hoping they'll offer a setting option in a firmware update. For now, you have to use the mute on the remote, and hope you don't accidentally unmute and blow out your speakers.


----------



## Spamateur

Reading this thread has convinced me I "need" an HA-1 in my life.
  
 Any recommendations on a USB cable that folks are finding works between a PC and the HA-1? I've seen a lot of posts about some USB cables being wonky, so I'd like to hear if there are specific cables people are using that work well with a PC.
  
 Also, I'm going to be using it in a smallish room on a medium sized desk with a huge flatscreen monitor on it (34"). In terms of the heat that's been mentioned in a few posts, do y'all find the unit just gets hot itself, or does it radiate/blow a significant amount of ambient heat into the room as well from the vent? Trying to figure out a way it will fit on my desk, potentially with the vent directly behind the vertical flatscreen, and I don't want the heat to damage it. Unfortunately with a large-ish pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 5s active monitors on my desk as well, space is at a premium.


----------



## olegausany

spamateur said:


> Reading this thread has convinced me I "need" an HA-1 in my life.
> 
> Any recommendations on a USB cable that folks are finding works between a PC and the HA-1? I've seen a lot of posts about some USB cables being wonky, so I'd like to hear if there are specific cables people are using that work well with a PC.
> 
> Also, I'm going to be using it in a smallish room on a medium sized desk with a huge flatscreen monitor on it (34"). In terms of the heat that's been mentioned in a few posts, do y'all find the unit just gets hot itself, or does it radiate/blow a significant amount of ambient heat into the room as well from the vent? Trying to figure out a way it will fit on my desk, potentially with the vent directly behind the vertical flatscreen, and I don't want the heat to damage it. Unfortunately with a large-ish pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 5s active monitors on my desk as well, space is at a premium.



This is class A amp which generates heat all the time with vents on the front so for best results I would use thick extra pads under its feet and wouldn't put it under shelf on your desk where you have your monitor


----------



## evanhindra

It is rather unfortunate. It's unfortunate this isn't a more common behaviour; although this is what the "logical" expected behaviour.


----------



## Spamateur

olegausany said:


> This is class A amp which generates heat all the time with vents on the front so for best results I would use thick extra pads under its feet and wouldn't put it under shelf on your desk where you have your monitor


 
  
 Yeah, I definitely wouldn't be putting under a shelf. The monitor is pretty thin and is on an arm mount and has a lot of space under it, but I figure any extra heat rising directly underneath it probably won't be good for it. 
  
 In the meantime, does anyone have any USB cable recommendations? Specifically, is anyone using a cheap Monoprice or Amazon USB cable with a PC without any issues?


----------



## StormClaw

Guys, when I plug in the phones, who don't the speakers automatically turn off?
  
 This is kind of annoying having to unplug the speaker outs so that only the phones are playing.
  
 Am i missing something?


----------



## Smarty-pants

spamateur said:


> Yeah, I definitely wouldn't be putting under a shelf. The monitor is pretty thin and is on an arm mount and has a lot of space under it, but I figure any extra heat rising directly underneath it probably won't be good for it.
> 
> In the meantime, does anyone have any USB cable recommendations? Specifically, is anyone using a cheap Monoprice or Amazon USB cable with a PC without any issues?


 
  
 You will probably be fine if using one of the higher quality high speed cables from Monoprice or Amazon as you mention.
 Maybe just buy the best one Monoprice sells, which would still be pretty cheap.
 I did buy THIS ONE last year for in my office and it works great.
 Try to stay at the 6ft length if you can, since I think that is the sweet spot for USB to function at it's best.
 I think when you get into the longer cables is where people start having some other issues.


----------



## akhyar

stormclaw said:


> Guys, when I plug in the phones, who don't the speakers automatically turn off?
> 
> This is kind of annoying having to unplug the speaker outs so that only the phones are playing.
> 
> Am i missing something?




Scroll back to the previous page.
Someone posted the answer that you have to manually mute the pre-amp function


----------



## NadaNopus

hooster said:


> Yes, it is a good preamp but like this it is even better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very usefull information . Connected the  HA-1 to my Prima Luna Dialoque Premium this way (sounds great). Had to put in on high gain and +/- -3 db to get the same results as my cd player (in db's). Question(s): what settings do you use (when connected like this) and did you also try the balanced HP out for this (is that even possible?)? Are there more headfiers using the HA-1 like this?
  
 Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw totally enjoying the HA-1 PM2 combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS pardon my english


----------



## gPope

stormclaw said:


> Guys, when I plug in the phones, who don't the speakers automatically turn off?
> 
> This is kind of annoying having to unplug the speaker outs so that only the phones are playing.
> 
> Am i missing something?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/3225#post_11451356


----------



## Hooster

nadanopus said:


> Very usefull information . Connected the  HA-1 to my Prima Luna Dialoque Premium this way (sounds great). Had to put in on high gain and +/- -3 db to get the same results as my cd player (in db's). Question(s): what settings do you use (when connected like this) and did you also try the balanced HP out for this (is that even possible?)? Are there more headfiers using the HA-1 like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 
  
 I find that I have to turn the volume down a little compared to using the normal output on the back, about 3db. I think balanced is possible but your power amplifier also needs to be balanced. I would only attempt this if I was 100% sure about what I was doing. The single ended output is great so I am not tempted.
  
 I have heard of others using the HA-1 like this.


----------



## HI-BIT

spamateur said:


> Reading this thread has convinced me I "need" an HA-1 in my life.
> 
> Any recommendations on a USB cable that folks are finding works between a PC and the HA-1? I've seen a lot of posts about some USB cables being wonky, so I'd like to hear if there are specific cables people are using that work well with a PC.
> 
> Also, I'm going to be using it in a smallish room on a medium sized desk with a huge flatscreen monitor on it (34"). In terms of the heat that's been mentioned in a few posts, do y'all find the unit just gets hot itself, or does it radiate/blow a significant amount of ambient heat into the room as well from the vent? Trying to figure out a way it will fit on my desk, potentially with the vent directly behind the vertical flatscreen, and I don't want the heat to damage it. Unfortunately with a large-ish pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 5s active monitors on my desk as well, space is at a premium.


 

 I use the Cabledyne silver USB cable, 1.5 meters. Excellent sound and quality but more expensive than cheap USB cables. See this thread about USB cables: http://www.head-fi.org/t/703795/gah-audiophile-usb-cable.
  
 As far as cooling you will need to have enough air space above the HA-1 for ventilation.


----------



## HI-BIT

nadanopus said:


> Very usefull information . Connected the  HA-1 to my Prima Luna Dialoque Premium this way (sounds great). Had to put in on high gain and +/- -3 db to get the same results as my cd player (in db's). Question(s): what settings do you use (when connected like this) and did you also try the balanced HP out for this (is that even possible?)? Are there more headfiers using the HA-1 like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 

 I use the TRS headphone out direct to my 300-B amp. Sounds much better than the OP-Amp RCA outs.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

spamateur said:


> Any recommendations on a USB cable that folks are finding works between a PC and the HA-1? I've seen a lot of posts about some USB cables being wonky, so I'd like to hear if there are specific cables people are using that work well with a PC.


 
 Hi,  
 I am a Moon-Audio fan.  Drew knows cable, and I have been more than pleased with everything I have gotten from them.  Price-wise, I would say they are about in the middle as far as high end cable vendors go.  
  
 I use the Blue Dragon USB cable from Moon....


----------



## Spamateur

Got the HA-1 today. Blown away by the build quality and how simple it was to set up with my PC. The drivers installed easily and are functioning without a hiccup.
  
 The HA-1 itself sounds fantastic with both my powered monitors and my LCD-X. It was a significant step up in detail and transparency from my Sound Blaster X7, plus it just looks dead sexy.
  
 So far it hasn't gotten too hot in about 2 hours of playing music. I've read elsewhere that it mainly heats up if you aren't using it to play anything while it's on. Very happy with the purchase. Well worth the price for the performance and functionality.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

dougr33 said:


> As Goldendarko said, it's rather unfortunate that this is not  automatic. I'm hoping they'll offer a setting option in a firmware update. For now, you have to use the mute on the remote, and hope you don't accidentally unmute and blow out your speakers.


 
  
 People were upset when we did this with the BDP-105 and BDP-105D series of players, so we decided that the output stages would always be active, regardless of the headphones being connected, with the HA-1. The ability to toggle the output stages being disabled when headphones are connected, is something that I can suggest to the engineers, but will not be able to guarantee that it will be implemented in a future firmware.


----------



## Dougr33

Hello. Thanks for the response!  I can see where a recording engineer with other people in the room might want both his monitors and his sealed headphones running, but just don't see why others would.  And at least for me, as I use the headphones to rock out loudly, accidently unmuting would overload my very efficient amp/speaker combo. It just what I'm used to in 40 years of equipment. But I ABSOLUTELY love the HA-1 and PM-2.
  
 While you're here, is it true the the HPA uses discreet components instead of the opamps in the preamp, and that's why some people are using the HPA into their amp/speakers for slightly better sound? I might be trying it (of course, that would eliminate the headphone unmuting situation too!).


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yes. It is Class A all the way through when using the headphone amplifier versus the rear outputs which are passed through opamps. This is why some people, such as John Gatski, prefer using the headphone amplifier section.


----------



## AudioMan2013

nadanopus said:


> Very usefull information . Connected the  HA-1 to my Prima Luna Dialoque Premium this way (sounds great). Had to put in on high gain and +/- -3 db to get the same results as my cd player (in db's). Question(s): what settings do you use (when connected like this) and did you also try the balanced HP out for this (is that even possible?)? Are there more headfiers using the HA-1 like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 

 I used the headphone out to drive my Yamaha integrated amp and it sounded more linear than the outputs at the back but the difference was very minimal.  I then tried this with some Parasound amps, and it sounded very bad - must be some impedance mismatch?  I ended up using the outputs on the back as my final setup so I guess it depends on the amp you are using and its input stage.


----------



## NadaNopus

So its going to be trial and error i suppose. A bit like life itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The HP-out should give the best results do. Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## SpudHarris

nadanopus said:


> So its going to be trial and error i suppose. A bit like life itself :wink_face: . The HP-out should give the best results do. Correct me if i am wrong




Yeah, you should make that call yourself. I have tried both and with different phones it yields different results. The HP (discrete) output is far more clinical but not in a bad way dependant on what you are feeding. The rear (opamp) output to my ears is brilliant feeding my HP-8 tube amp. Oh so detailed but so analogue, just perfect...


----------



## Badas

The Oppo amp stage is very, very good. It could even be great. I just haven't spent enough time with other SS type amps to compare. I have with Moons 430HA but that's another story.
  
 I have been ignoring my HA-1 for a while now as I've been concentrating on tubes. I have also recently changed my DAC to the Arcam irDAC as I like it a lot more.
  
 I got a real surprise with the Oppo last night.
  
 I did a listening session on my tube amp and thought how great it was (it is fantastic) and then I listened to a track that just sounded as if it couldn't get any better. I was getting ready to call it quits and was packing up when I thought I would listen to the same track on the Oppo. I was expecting it to be worlds apart. It was not. To be really honest it was so bloody close (tubes narrowly won). I was shocked.
 I'm telling ya the tube amp is twice the price and has very expensive tubes in it. It is also hard work (just don't turn it on and off). To think the SS Oppo has no warm up, will always be consistent and is a lot easier to use makes it very attractive. I will give it more allocated time.
  
 Well done Oppo. The amp stage has really impressed.


----------



## Dougr33

hasturtheyellow said:


> Yes. It is Class A all the way through when using the headphone amplifier versus the rear outputs which are passed through opamps. This is why some people, such as John Gatski, prefer using the headphone amplifier section.


 

 I was under the impression (from your own HA-1 product page):
  
 "*Class A Headphone Amp and Pre-Amp*. Fully balanced analog inputs and outputs, purely analog volume control, and an adjustable headphone gain switch."
  
 that the rear outputs were still run in class A config, but that it used opamps instead of more discreet components.  Is that not correct? The few reviews mentioned slightly better sound (from HPA > amp/speakers) due to discrete components, not lack of class A topography.  Anyway, mostly just curious.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

People like to argue all the time that adding op-amps to the line outs doesn't make it a "true" Class A component because of the lack of discrete components for the analog output, so I stopped trying to argue the semantics of it all.


----------



## Hooster

audioman2013 said:


> I used the headphone out to drive my Yamaha integrated amp and it sounded more linear than the outputs at the back but the difference was very minimal.  I then tried this with some Parasound amps, and it sounded very bad - must be some impedance mismatch?  I ended up using the outputs on the back as my final setup so I guess it depends on the amp you are using and its input stage.


 
  
 That is very interesting, thanks for sharing. I don't see how there could be an impedance mismatch, power amplifiers have a very high input impedance as a rule and the Oppo headphone output should have no trouble at all driving them.
  
 I find the difference between the discrete class A headphone output and the op amps on the back to be very significant. There is a greater quality bass, the dynamics are better and the tonal saturation is better. It is a shame that Oppo where not able to design the HA-1 to simply use the discrete class A headphone amp to drive the line out instead of the op amps. Of course it would never be possible to listen to headphones and speakers at the same time if the HA-1 was configured like that...
  
 I do wonder what is going on with the Parasound amps. What is so bad about the sound with them? Did it sound bad no matter what recording your listened to?


----------



## john57

audioman2013 said:


> I used the headphone out to drive my Yamaha integrated amp and it sounded more linear than the outputs at the back but the difference was very minimal.  I then tried this with some Parasound amps, and it sounded very bad - must be some impedance mismatch?  I ended up using the outputs on the back as my final setup so I guess it depends on the amp you are using and its input stage.


 
 I believe that the Parasound has a lower max input voltage as compared to the Yamaha causing an overload at the input buffers on the Parasound. Once that happens no adjusting the headphone ouput will fix that issue. I find that the Op-amps outputs both single ended and balanced to be very very good quality in my setup.


----------



## AudioMan2013

hooster said:


> That is very interesting, thanks for sharing. I don't see how there could be an impedance mismatch, power amplifiers have a very high input impedance as a rule and the Oppo headphone output should have no trouble at all driving them.
> 
> I find the difference between the discrete class A headphone output and the op amps on the back to be very significant. There is a greater quality bass, the dynamics are better and the tonal saturation is better. It is a shame that Oppo where not able to design the HA-1 to simply use the discrete class A headphone amp to drive the line out instead of the op amps. Of course it would never be possible to listen to headphones and speakers at the same time if the HA-1 was configured like that...
> 
> I do wonder what is going on with the Parasound amps. What is so bad about the sound with them? Did it sound bad no matter what recording your listened to?


 

 Yes I do wish the output's on the HA-1 were class A instead of op-amps.  It has been a few months since I last listened to that configuration and I will try again this weekend.  I remember it just not sounding right, very similar to using the headphone jack on a portable player as line out.  It know for a fact that it is recommended to use balanced inputs on Parasound amps over the rca inputs.  I am currently using balanced connections from the HA-1 to the Parasound where the Yamaha did not have balanced in but only rca.  Both the HA-1 and the Parasound amp  were new then so it would be a good time to revisit and try again. Thanks!


----------



## Dougr33

audioman2013 said:


> Yes I do wish the output's on the HA-1 were class A instead of op-amps.  It has been a few months since I last listened to that configuration and I will try again this weekend.  I remember it just not sounding right, very similar to using the headphone jack on a portable player as line out.  It know for a fact that it is recommended to use balanced inputs on Parasound amps over the rca inputs.  I am currently using balanced connections from the HA-1 to the Parasound where the Yamaha did not have balanced in but only rca.  Both the HA-1 and the Parasound amp  were new then so it would be a good time to revisit and try again. Thanks!


 
 I've my HA-1's outputs via balanced to my Parasound A-23 amp and it sounds absolutely fantastic. I've enjoyed the reviews in ToneAudio, and bought mine after reading the review and a PM from Jeff.  But this caught my eye: "It’s that good. OPPO could easily unbundle the HA-1, sell the DAC and pre as standalone components for about $2,000 each, and they would still be class leaders."       I don't have the personal experience to prove his statement, but it's the best sound I've had in my system.


----------



## Hooster

dougr33 said:


> : "It’s that good. OPPO could easily unbundle the HA-1, sell the DAC and pre as standalone components for about $2,000 each, and they would still be class leaders."


 
  
 I don't think that is too far from the truth. In any event the HA-1 manages to make similar products at the same price look rather second rate. There are better products out there but you will have to be
  
 pay at least 2 times more and any improvement you get may be very minor.


----------



## wgb113

dougr33 said:


> I've my HA-1's outputs via balanced to my Parasound A-23 amp and it sounds absolutely fantastic. I've enjoyed the reviews in ToneAudio, and bought mine after reading the review and a PM from Jeff.  But this caught my eye: "It’s that good. OPPO could easily unbundle the HA-1, sell the DAC and pre as standalone components for about $2,000 each, and they would still be class leaders."       I don't have the personal experience to prove his statement, but it's the best sound I've had in my system.



I have mine connected via balanced to my McIntosh MA6300 and it's also as good or better than anything else I've had, including a Schiit Gungnir and a Benchmark DAC2 HGC.

Bill


----------



## john57

I wanted to add that I am now using the theater bypass and it just sounds so much better. All my remote SS and tube amps have their own volume control which is especially important when playing back DSD files.


----------



## wgb113

john57 said:


> I wanted to add that I am now using the theater bypass and it just sounds so much better. All my remote SS and tube amps have their own volume control which is especially important when playing back DSD files.



I do the same.


----------



## Spamateur

Dumb question for you guys, and excuse my noobishness:
  
 I have Foobar2000 on my PC feeding the HA-1 through WASAPI push mode. Earlier I was listening and thought I was hearing a bit of distortion through my LCD-X on low gain, although I was doubtful I was actually hearing distortion as I'm still getting used to the HA-1 sound in general. I flipped the Oppo's screen over the VU meters and realized that the needles would regularly spike over the 0 level.
  
 I noticed that the HA-1 automatically sets my Windows volume level to 100 and that adjusting it made no difference to the actual volume level being played on the Oppo. I went into Foobar and set ReplayGain preamp setting to a -10 dB level and left the actual volume setting in Foobar at 0 dB. Is this the correct method for addressing the fact that the VU meters were spiking over 0? I'm now seeing them never maxing out that high and mostly topping out at -3 to -1 max.


----------



## john57

Windows OS uses the direct sound method not the WASAPI driver  to control volume on web sites for example. In order for the windows OS to control volume you must exit Foobar to pass control back to Windows OS audio. Then you should be able to control volume  using the windows speaker ICON. I normally use the OPPO ASIO driver on Foobar and Jriver. Both WASPI and ASIO bypass Windows direct sound diver meaning you have to use the application volume control not windows.
  
 If your VU meters are going into the red area that means the signal itself that going into the HA-1 is already at the clipping level. What type of connection are you using between the PC and the HA-1?


----------



## Spamateur

john57 said:


> Windows OS uses the direct sound method not the WASAPI driver  to control volume on web sites for example. In order for the windows OS to control volume you must exit Foobar to pass control back to Windows OS audio. Then you should be able to control volume  using the windows speaker ICON. I normally use the OPPO ASIO driver on Foobar and Jriver. Both WASPI and ASIO bypass Windows direct sound diver meaning you have to use the application volume control not windows.
> 
> If your VU meters are going into the red area that means the signal itself that going into the HA-1 is already at the clipping level. What type of connection are you using between the PC and the HA-1?




Ah, ok. I did recognize that Foobar was taking exclusive control over my system volume during use, so I figured that I needed to make app-level volume adjustments. I am using Windows 8.1 (if that makes a difference) and using a USB 2.0 port on my motherboard into the HA-1. It seems that since i adjusted the Foobar preamp volume down it is keeping the VU under 0 and out of the red. I read elsewhere that a VU meter shows the average peak so I adjusted it down to the point that it stays under -3 99% of the time with the loudest tracks i could find. I'm assuming that I'm now in the clear or should I adjust it further down?

Also, thanks so much for your explanation and help! I've been a portable audio guy for so long and a complete neophyte when it comes to desktop/home audio.


----------



## Spamateur

Also, does adjusting the volume in Foobar affect playback quality of the music? I find conflicting answers when I google it. It seems that there's a consensus that JRiver has a better volume control? I might give JRiver a shot if that's the case.


----------



## Hooster

john57 said:


> I wanted to add that I am now using the theater bypass and it just sounds so much better. All my remote SS and tube amps have their own volume control which is especially important when playing back DSD files.


 
  
 You are simply avoiding the use of 2 volume pots when you can use one. That has to be a good thing.


----------



## olegausany

spamateur said:


> Also, does adjusting the volume in Foobar affect playback quality of the music? I find conflicting answers when I google it. It seems that there's a consensus that JRiver has a better volume control? I might give JRiver a shot if that's the case.



For bit perfect playback you should keep Windows and Foobar volume at maximum and use HA-1's pot to control volume


----------



## Spamateur

olegausany said:


> For bit perfect playback you should keep Windows and Foobar volume at maximum and use HA-1's pot to control volume


 
 Ah gotcha. Thanks. It looks like I won't be able to do that without clipping as under those settings it was well into the red on the VU meter. Is it possible using ASIO vs. WASAPI that I'm using now?


----------



## john57

spamateur said:


> Ah, ok. I did recognize that Foobar was taking exclusive control over my system volume during use, so I figured that I needed to make app-level volume adjustments. I am using Windows 8.1 (if that makes a difference) and using a USB 2.0 port on my motherboard into the HA-1. It seems that since i adjusted the Foobar preamp volume down it is keeping the VU under 0 and out of the red. I read elsewhere that a VU meter shows the average peak so I adjusted it down to the point that it stays under -3 99% of the time with the loudest tracks i could find. I'm assuming that I'm now in the clear or should I adjust it further down?
> 
> Also, thanks so much for your explanation and help! I've been a portable audio guy for so long and a complete neophyte when it comes to desktop/home audio.


 
 Something is not right. Your are using a digital connection to the HA-1 and the VU meter should not be going into the red zone. There has to be another setting in Foobar that you may have turn on causing your issue possibly like replay gain as an example.


----------



## olegausany

spamateur said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > For bit perfect playback you should keep Windows and Foobar volume at maximum and use HA-1's pot to control volume
> ...



Yes, of course you can use ASIO especially if you want to play DSD


----------



## Spamateur

john57 said:


> Something is not right. Your are using a digital connection to the HA-1 and the VU meter should not be going into the red zone. There has to be another setting in Foobar that you may have turn on causing your issue possibly like replay gain as an example.


 
  
 Previously I had the Foobar ReplayGain turned entirely off, and that's when I found that the HA-1's VU meter was spiking regularly into the red and I thought I was hearing distortion. Now that I've turned it on and adjusted the ReplayGain preamp to -10 dB, I'm seeing it stay below the red with the master volume in Foobar maxed and Windows 8.1 volume maxed.


----------



## steventc93

Hello All,
  
 I seriously need help from those that own the Oppo Ha-1. I've just received the Ha-1 and it heats up like crazy and produces this smell that smells like burnt rubber. Has anyone else encountered this? Also, I'm a little disappointed in the sound quality. To me, it sounds mediocre and unnatural. Does anyone else share this opinion or is it just me? I mean for all of its features I suppose it's a steal; however, based on SQ alone, it's hardly anything spectacular.


----------



## goldendarko

steventc93 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


If it smells like burnt rubber, there's probably something wrong with it. That's a general rule of thumb for anything that's not tires.


----------



## x RELIC x

steventc93 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I seriously need help from those that own the Oppo Ha-1. I've just received the Ha-1 and it heats up like crazy and produces this smell that smells like burnt rubber. Has anyone else encountered this? Also, I'm a little disappointed in the sound quality. To me, it sounds mediocre and unnatural. Does anyone else share this opinion or is it just me? I mean for all of its features I suppose it's a steal; however, based on SQ alone, it's hardly anything spectacular.




It's a class A amp and therefore will produce a lot of heat. As for burnt rubber........ Not sure.

Regarding sound quality I'm curious what you are used to listening to, what headphones you listen with and what sort of music files you are playing and from what source?


----------



## steventc93

I'm using Hifiman he 500 through a usb a-b cable to computer. Playing some hifi files like wav, flac from hd tracks. xRelicX how has the oppo performed for you?


----------



## x RELIC x

steventc93 said:


> I'm using Hifiman he 500 through a usb a-b cable to computer. Playing some hifi files like wav, flac from hd tracks. xRelicX how has the oppo performed for you?




I'm very happy with the HA-1! I like the resolving nature and the powerful amp. I listen with the LCD-2 and XC using balanced out. When paired with the HA-1 I hear so much detail. The clarity and natural output of the HA-1 is fantastic in my opinion. However, I can't listen to poorly produced music very often with it because I hear all the garbage in the tracks. The HA-1 won't lie to you.

I find the presentation to be very transparent to the recording and the headphone signature so that's why I asked about your source. Usually I use the X5 DAP coaxial to the HA-1 and it's great. I avoid computer audio as I've found most systems I've listend with usually sound terrible from computer noise (hard drive clicks and pops, etc.). My MacBook Pro plays cleanly though. USB cables have been reported to cause unwanted noise as well.

What do you dislike about the sound? Could be a bad unit (burning smell?) but Oppo Digital has a pretty good rep for quality control.

Edit: I should also note I bought mine 5 min from when it was first released and have had no issues.


----------



## steventc93

How much does a balanced cable increase the sound quality? Right now I'm just using the standard cable that came with the Hifiman. Is it worth the $150 investment to buy the balanced cable? Also, it makes this clicking sound whenever I plug in or take out a headphone  input. Does this happen to you? If not, I definitely have a defective unit.


----------



## x RELIC x

I find balanced offers the power needed for better dynamics with the LCD-2 as it's more difficult to drive. Not so much power needed for the XC. With balanced you get a better ground and reduced (canceled out) noise by nature of the balanced topology. I hear a difference but then again others don't (with more efficient headphones). YMMV. 

The clicking is from the relays activating to prevent any damage to your headphones (and ears) when plugging in and out while the unit is on, or when powering the unit on and shutting it off. To be honest I haven't heard the clicking for a long time when the unit is on as I just leave my balanced cable plugged in to the HA-1 and only switch it at the headphone end.


----------



## wgb113

I find the HA-1 is exactly what I want - clean, clear, and in the case of the amp powerful. I don't find it has a color to it's sound and isn't that the goal of true high fidelity equipment?

Many here on Head-Fi like a colored presentation it seems, based on some of the raves on headphones that are clearly colored, certain tube amps, and the widespread use of EQ. I want to get as much of my gear out of the way so that I can hear the sounds of the recording as intended.

My HA-1 is connected to my 2013 Mac Mini via optical. I use iTunes + BitPerfect to play back 16/44 CD rips, 24/96 needledrops, and hi-res files from HDTracks (all three in AIFF format). It's then connected via it's balanced out to a McIntosh MA6300 integrated amp playing a pair of KEF LS50s. 

My current headphones are Sennheiser HD650 connected with a balanced cable. I do not like this headphone - it's far too colored coming from an AKG K712. I've auditioned a pair of Oppo PM-1 with this amp and found it too colored as well. I just ordered a pair of Sennheiser HD700 and hope they give me back some of that neutral AKG sound but with more comfort.

I'd suggest that you're either used to or prefer a more colored presentation out of your system. I find the transparency of the HA-1 DAC to be on par with the Benchmark DAC2 HGC that I had and the Schiit Gungnir. I felt both of those added no color to the sound either. Many call them bright, fatiguing, etc but I find that it's due to the recording, not the gear, as other recordings sound completely different, as they should if your goal is high fidelity sound reproduction.

I understand that some prefer a setup that "is more relaxing" or that "makes everything sound good" and that is fine - this hobby is all about personal preference - it just doesn't meet the goals of high fidelity in my book.

Bill


----------



## steventc93

Thanks for the clarification! I think on my next paycheck I'll invest in a balanced cable. I emailed oppo about my rubber smell lol


----------



## steventc93

wgb113 said:


> I find the HA-1 is exactly what I want - clean, clear, and in the case of the amp powerful. I don't find it has a color to it's sound and isn't that the goal of true high fidelity equipment?
> 
> Many here on Head-Fi like a colored presentation it seems, based on some of the raves on headphones that are clearly colored, certain tube amps, and the widespread use of EQ. I want to get as much of my gear out of the way so that I can hear the sounds of the recording as intended.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see; however, I DO like added color in my music. Have you ever tried the chord hugo? In my opinion, the dac in hugo runs circles around the dac in the ha 1. I'm thinking about getting that instead. I'll have to admit, I do not like a completely transparent sound signature or dac. In the end, I'm happy I got to try these because I didn't know I did not like truly transparent sound. Also, does your oppo get crazy hot? Mine gets crazy hot; is that safe? I think I'm gonna sell this for the chord hugo. However, thanks for the info; it's truly helpful!
  
 Steven


----------



## sky.xd

wgb113 said:


> I'd suggest that you're either used to or prefer a more colored presentation out of your system.





> I understand that some prefer a setup that "is more relaxing" or that "makes everything sound good" and that is fine - this hobby is all about personal preference - it just doesn't meet the goals of high fidelity in my book.
> 
> Bill


 
  
 I also had the same issue coming from a schiit lyr that it coloured the sound and made all my headphones sound warm. As soon as i got the HA-1, it felt so lifeless. I then realised that is was just neutral. 
  
 My suggestion is give it a few weeks and see how you go.


----------



## steventc93

Is that a good thing or bad thing in your opinion?


----------



## wgb113

steventc93 said:


> I see; however, I DO like added color in my music. Have you ever tried the chord hugo? In my opinion, the dac in hugo runs circles around the dac in the ha 1. I'm thinking about getting that instead. I'll have to admit, I do not like a completely transparent sound signature or dac. In the end, I'm happy I got to try these because I didn't know I did not like truly transparent sound. Also, does your oppo get crazy hot? Mine gets crazy hot; is that safe? I think I'm gonna sell this for the chord hugo. However, thanks for the info; it's truly helpful!
> 
> Steven




It gets warm, primarily because all Class A amps do. That said, with adequate ventilation I wouldn't consider it getting hot, as in, I can't touch it without pain.


----------



## steventc93

Idk...I gotta call Oppo cause mine gets so hot it burns my hand. I have to put a fan next to it to cool it.


----------



## Spamateur

steventc93 said:


> Idk...I gotta call Oppo cause mine gets so hot it burns my hand. I have to put a fan next to it to cool it.


 
 Do you have it under a shelf or something? Mine is sitting on my desk and even after 8 hours of use is fine for resting my hand on top of the vents. It's certainly warm, but there's no danger of burning anything.


----------



## Dougr33

steventc93 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I seriously need help from those that own the Oppo Ha-1. I've just received the Ha-1 and it heats up like crazy and produces this smell that smells like burnt rubber. Has anyone else encountered this? Also, I'm a little disappointed in the sound quality. To me, it sounds mediocre and unnatural. Does anyone else share this opinion or is it just me? I mean for all of its features I suppose it's a steal; however, based on SQ alone, it's hardly anything spectacular.


 
 Send it back.. it should not smell like anything. They get fairly warm, but if you're smelling something, they either got a compound somewhere they shouldn't, or a part has/is burned out.  Turn OFF, and return.


----------



## Dougr33

steventc93 said:


> Idk...I gotta call Oppo cause mine gets so hot it burns my hand. I have to put a fan next to it to cool it.


 

 They don't get that hot.  Either something's wrong, or it's in WAY too tight of a space.


----------



## lmf22

steventc93 said:


> I've just received the Ha-1 and it heats up like crazy and produces this smell that smells like burnt rubber. Has anyone else encountered this?


 
  
 The HA-1 can get very hot, especially if your room temperature is warm.  I usually leave the HA-1 on for more than 6 hours at a time.  If the room temperature is in the mid 60s, I can put my hands on the top indefinitely (but not the grille).  If the room temperature is in the upper 70s, I can only put my hands on top for a few seconds (but again not on the grille).  In none of those circumstances did the amp have any smell.


----------



## bebop86

can you put it in a rack?


----------



## bebop86

I mean because of the heat


----------



## bebop86

also how much is the balanced cable


----------



## Smarty-pants

bebop86 said:


> also how much is the balanced cable


 

 Balanced cable for what?...
 Oppo sells balanced cables for their PM-1 and PM-2 headphones ( http://www.oppodigital.com/products.asp?cat=45),
 but what cables you use are dependent on what headphones you are using.


----------



## billhickok

lmf22 said:


> The HA-1 can get very hot, especially if your room temperature is warm.  I usually leave the HA-1 on for more than 6 hours at a time.  If the room temperature is in the mid 60s, I can put my hands on the top indefinitely (but not the grille).  If the room temperature is in the upper 70s, I can only put my hands on top for a few seconds (but again not on the grille).  In none of those circumstances did the amp have any smell.


 

 This has been my experience. My room's been in the high 70's/low 80's these past 2 weeks and I can't keep my hand on top of the ventilation area for longer than a few seconds. It gets quite toasty.


----------



## Herueyes

Put that bad boy as low as possible... Make room for it on a lower shelf and use the remote... and get one of those HA-1 Stands for it to sit on!!! - errr... That's if you can find one! ;-D


----------



## goldendarko

The HA-1 gets warm, but nowhere near as warm as my Ragnarok, the HA-1 is a bit warm to the touch after a few hours, the Rag gets hot enough to fry an egg on lol


----------



## Smarty-pants

billhickok said:


> This has been my experience. My room's been in the high 70's/low 80's these past 2 weeks and I can't keep my hand on top of the ventilation area for longer than a few seconds. It gets quite toasty.


 

 Yeah, that room temp is really too warm to be actively running electronics like amps that tend to get warm.
 Usually the ideal temp is -up to- 75, and even 75 is pushing the limit.
 When it's warmer than that, you want to make sure you give the amp PLENTY of breathing room,
 and as the other gentleman above said, it may also be good to boost it up a pinch with a stand
 or even just something under the feet to add a wee bit of extra breathing room underneath.
 Quite honestly, if the room temp is going to be above 75, I would get a good quiet fan to put on it.

 My home office room is always a few degrees warmer due to the PC and monitor and other stuff running in there,
 and when I had the HA-1 in there, I could definitely tell a difference in how warm it was.
 In my media room sitting on top of an open rack, it got warm, and maybe borderline really warm, but not hot.
 In the office, it was borderline hot, and that few extra degrees warmer made a difference in how hot the amp got.
 I can only imagine how hot it would get if it were 80 degrees in the room. Yikes...


----------



## reddog

I will get a fan for ventilation and make sure my amp gets proper breathing room. Thanks for the advice on properly keeping ones amp from over heating.


----------



## jonstatt

reddog said:


> I will get a fan for ventilation and make sure my amp gets proper breathing room. Thanks for the advice on properly keeping ones amp from over heating.


 
  
 In the user guide, the operating temperature range for the unit is up to 95 degrees F (35 C). So you are well within that as long as you have room around the unit for convection of the unit's heat to occur. I am sure Oppo have designed this to prevent failures at the temperature range you are using regardless of how hot it "feels" when you touch it.


----------



## Spamateur

Anyone else finding the balanced output on the HA-1 is very bright? I just tried the single-ended vs. the balanced output with my LCD-X and found the balanced output has a really harsh treble glare that's uncomfortable for any extended listening. Balanced output has better channel separation and detailing, but the treble is far too bright for my personal listening preferences. Just wondering if this is a common occurrence with balanced vs. single-ended or if it's unique to the HA-1.


----------



## DrKC

spamateur said:


> Anyone else finding the balanced output on the HA-1 is very bright? I just tried the single-ended vs. the balanced output with my LCD-X and found the balanced output has a really harsh treble glare that's uncomfortable for any extended listening. Balanced output has better channel separation and detailing, but the treble is far too bright for my personal listening preferences. Just wondering if this is a common occurrence with balanced vs. single-ended or if it's unique to the HA-1.


 

 I just checked with my HA-1.  I used my LCD-3s and my HE560s.  The LCD-3s are using a Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced cable and the HE560s have an ALO "Green" balanced cable.  I used an ALO ref 8 balanced to single ended adapter.  I listened to several selections with both and I did not detect any difference.  Perhaps you're just more sensitive to the high frequencies than I am.  As a general rule, I've heard very little difference between balanced and SE on the HA-1.  Output level yes, but frequency associated anomalies - no.


----------



## Spamateur

drkc said:


> I just checked with my HA-1.  I used my LCD-3s and my HE560s.  The LCD-3s are using a Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced cable and the HE560s have an ALO "Green" balanced cable.  I used an ALO ref 8 balanced to single ended adapter.  I listened to several selections with both and I did not detect any difference.  Perhaps you're just more sensitive to the high frequencies than I am.  As a general rule, I've heard very little difference between balanced and SE on the HA-1.  Output level yes, but frequency associated anomalies - no.


 
 Thanks for checking. I think I'm relatively treble sensitive, so this was good confirmation of that if others aren't experiencing the same issues. I personally found a pretty big difference in sound for me between balanced and single-ended output on the HA-1, but that might just be the LCD-X. Hard to say.


----------



## Smarty-pants

jonstatt said:


> In the user guide, the operating temperature range for the unit is up to 95 degrees F (35 C). So you are well within that as long as you have room around the unit for convection of the unit's heat to occur. I am sure Oppo have designed this to prevent failures at the temperature range you are using regardless of how hot it "feels" when you touch it.


 

 Yes I am sure the amp is designed to withstand the high temperatures with which it is rated at,
 but sometimes it is better to be safe than sorry.
 Taking steps to make sure the amp has plenty of breathing room,
 and trying to keep the ambient temp as cool as possible are good steps to take to help prevent issues.
 I know you are not arguing that approach but...

 I have owned other electronics that have gotten hot to the point where you can't hold your hand on it for more than a few seconds.
 So far I haven't had any issues or premature failure from said heat.
 However, I have always had those devices in a controlled temp environment of 75 degrees or cooler.
 I guess I just find it hard to believe that something like an amp could stand to operate in very high ambient temps for years on end without experiencing failure.
 For me I will always be more cautious, especially when it comes to something that costs in excess of $1000, and once the warranty runs out,
 you are looking at an expensive repair or a very heavy paper weight.
 So when I do propose using a cooling fan, I am really thinking more about the longevity of the unit being used over many years at very high temps.
 To each their own, but again I think it's better to be overly cautious _sometimes._

 As for people using the HA-1 in normal temps, like under 80 degrees maybe, I would just say make sure it has plenty of room to breath.
 No walls for at least a few inches to either side and a minimum of 6-8 inches or more of clearance on the top,
 and even better would be to have it sitting out in the open.


----------



## x RELIC x

spamateur said:


> Thanks for checking. I think I'm relatively treble sensitive, so this was good confirmation of that if others aren't experiencing the same issues. I personally found a pretty big difference in sound for me between balanced and single-ended output on the HA-1, but that might just be the LCD-X. Hard to say.




I also found a large difference in detail (blacker background) and dynamics (driving power) with my LCDs. 

Could your sensitivity to the treble be a result of the volume difference? Balanced mode is 4x more powerful so if you're not turning down the volume compared to single ended output your ears would definately be fatigued sooner, and treble is the most tiring at loud volumes compared to bass.


----------



## Badas

spamateur said:


> Thanks for checking. I think I'm relatively treble sensitive, so this was good confirmation of that if others aren't experiencing the same issues. I personally found a pretty big difference in sound for me between balanced and single-ended output on the HA-1, but that might just be the LCD-X. Hard to say.


 

 I'm also sensitive to treble and found the Oppo way too harsh as well. I ended up adding a external DAC. The Arcam irDAC.
  
 The Arcam irDAC and the Oppo HA-1 made for a killer combo. So very lush and powerful. Tighter treble control that never gets harsh.
  
 I really like this combination.


----------



## Raptor34

.


----------



## Spamateur

x relic x said:


> I also found a large difference in detail (blacker background) and dynamics (driving power) with my LCDs.
> 
> Could your sensitivity to the treble be a result of the volume difference? Balanced mode is 4x more powerful so if you're not turning down the volume compared to single ended output your ears would definately be fatigued sooner, and treble is the most tiring at loud volumes compared to bass.


 
 Pretty sure it's not the volume difference, but I'll check. I've tried it a few more times trying to volume match as best as possible, but there's definitely a treble glare/stridency with the balanced output.


----------



## Spamateur

badas said:


> I'm also sensitive to treble and found the Oppo way too harsh as well. I ended up adding a external DAC. The Arcam irDAC.
> 
> The Arcam irDAC and the Oppo HA-1 made for a killer combo. So very lush and powerful. Tighter treble control that never gets harsh.
> 
> I really like this combination.


 
 Ah, glad to know I'm not the only one. It's funny, because only one review I read of the Oppo HA-1 mentioned it was rather bright. I'll look into the Arcam irDAC. I'm wondering if there's a better all-in-one desktop DAC/amp that wouldn't be as harsh as I'd like to keep a single unit.


----------



## Badas

spamateur said:


> Ah, glad to know I'm not the only one. It's funny, because only one review I read of the Oppo HA-1 mentioned it was rather bright. I'll look into the Arcam irDAC. I'm wondering if there's a better all-in-one desktop DAC/amp that wouldn't be as harsh as I'd like to keep a single unit.


 
  Yeah. In my case the Arcam DAC really didn't impact on space as it just sits nicely under my Arcam iPod Dock.
  
 Here is a pic of it. I don't like posting pics in here as I got told off, however this is a older pic and has been published before.
 The plastic box with the light on under the iPod Dock is the Arcam DAC. It also runs cold and has no venting so it could be installed out of sight.
  

  
 The Arcam / Oppo combo is very tube sounding. Actually the Woo pictured beside it only ever so slightly sounds better. On some music the Oppo has the edge. I could easily just live with the Arcam / Oppo combo.


----------



## Spamateur

badas said:


> Yeah. In my case the Arcam DAC really didn't impact on space as it just sits nicely under my Arcam iPod Dock.
> 
> Here is a pic of it. I don't like posting pics in here as I got told off, however this is a older pic and has been published before.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very good to know. Beautiful setup!


----------



## DrKC

x relic x said:


> I also found a large difference in detail (blacker background) and dynamics (driving power) with my LCDs.
> 
> Could your sensitivity to the treble be a result of the volume difference? Balanced mode is 4x more powerful so if you're not turning down the volume compared to single ended output your ears would definately be fatigued sooner, and treble is the most tiring at loud volumes compared to bass.


 

 Interesting.  As I noted in my original post, I do hear differences in level - a greater sense of dynamics using the balanced output.  I really haven't experienced any significant difference in articulation or detail as you noted.  The only other amp I have that offers both balanced and single ended is my Violectric V281.  I've not noticed any difference in detail with it either.  What music or sort of music have you heard this?  I'm curious if there is something at work here - perhaps another vector associated with balanced vs SE.
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

drkc said:


> Interesting.  As I noted in my original post, I do hear differences in level - a greater sense of dynamics using the balanced output.  I really haven't experienced any significant difference in articulation or detail as you noted.  The only other amp I have that offers both balanced and single ended is my Violectric V281.  I've not noticed any difference in detail with it either.  What music or sort of music have you heard this?  I'm curious if there is something at work here - perhaps another vector associated with balanced vs SE.
> Thanks




It could be the headphone that's the limiting factor. The speed of the driver and resolving nature of the headphone would make the biggest difference with balanced in my opinion. Weakest links in the chain and all that. If the drivers can't reproduce it you can't hear it is my opinion. Curious, what headphones are you using? 

Then again I value the last 5% in refinement that makes a HUGE difference to me in the overall presentation. It's the last bit that brings me from hearing a recording to sounding like I'm there. YMMV.

I always listen with coaxial from my X5 as a source playing a variety of music from 70's rock, original movie soundtracks, classical, binaural, Depeche Mode, everything, etc.. in 16/44.1 or high rez. The one thing is I ALWAYS make sure I listen to well produced/mastered tracks with the HA-1. An example is Norah Jones 'don't know why'. At around 1:14 there is some serious clipping in the track that I was unaware of before I used the HA-1 and now I can't un-hear it on all my sources. I simply can not listen to Metallica on the unit for example as they are one of the worst produced/mastered bands in existence. There is a lot of crap out there and the HA-1 shows it _easily_. I can now pick it out with less resolving gear but I need to focus to hear it. This unit is a double edged sword in that regard.


----------



## zilch0md

@hasturtheyellow 

Do you know if the HA-1's Bluetooth receiver supports the APTX Low Latency codec?


----------



## jonstatt

zilch0md said:


> @hasturtheyellow
> 
> Do you know if the HA-1's Bluetooth receiver supports the APTX Low Latency codec?


 
  
 Just curious why the low latency aspect is a concern for you? Are you thinking about gaming using it where you are trying to keep the video and audio in sync with each other?


----------



## zilch0md

^ That's a common reason for wanting low latency, but in my case, I'm just hoping to go from my TV's optical output, to a BlueTooth transmitter (not selected yet), to the OPPO HA-1, to use my headphones without suffering a delay between video and audio, as is often reported with Bluetooth transmitters. 
  
 The APTX Low Latency codec boasts a very short 32ms delay, but of course requires that both the transmitter and receiver support the codec.


----------



## DrKC

spamateur said:


> Anyone else finding the balanced output on the HA-1 is very bright? I just tried the single-ended vs. the balanced output with my LCD-X and found the balanced output has a really harsh treble glare that's uncomfortable for any extended listening. Balanced output has better channel separation and detailing, but the treble is far too bright for my personal listening preferences. Just wondering if this is a common occurrence with balanced vs. single-ended or if it's unique to the HA-1.


 
  
  


drkc said:


> I just checked with my HA-1.  I used my LCD-3s and my HE560s.  The LCD-3s are using a Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced cable and the HE560s have an ALO "Green" balanced cable.  I used an ALO ref 8 balanced to single ended adapter.  I listened to several selections with both and I did not detect any difference.  Perhaps you're just more sensitive to the high frequencies than I am.  As a general rule, I've heard very little difference between balanced and SE on the HA-1.  Output level yes, but frequency associated anomalies - no.


 
 I gather from seeing the subsequent posts that you were listening via the internal dac.  My response was based on using an alternate analog source.  I've used the internal dac only as far as checking out its functionality when I initially received the HA-1.  I have no listening experience with it.  I probably should have ask you what your source was.
 My response obviously has no relevance to your listening experience - sorry.
  
 It does seem odd though that such a markedly different sound signature would be present between the balanced and single-ended output though.  I would guess that the single-ended output is derived from the balanced out circuit.
 Anyway, I hope you figure out a method to resolve your anomaly - the HA-1 is an excellent headphone amplifier.


----------



## DrKC

x relic x said:


> It could be the headphone that's the limiting factor. The speed of the driver and resolving nature of the headphone would make the biggest difference with balanced in my opinion. Weakest links in the chain and all that. If the drivers can't reproduce it you can't hear it is my opinion. Curious, what headphones are you using?
> 
> Then again I value the last 5% in refinement that makes a HUGE difference to me in the overall presentation. It's the last bit that brings me from hearing a recording to sounding like I'm there. YMMV.
> 
> I always listen with coaxial from my X5 as a source playing a variety of music from 70's rock, original movie soundtracks, classical, binaural, Depeche Mode, everything, etc.. in 16/44.1 or high rez. The one thing is I ALWAYS make sure I listen to well produced/mastered tracks with the HA-1. An example is Norah Jones 'don't know why'. At around 1:14 there is some serious clipping in the track that I was unaware of before I used the HA-1 and now I can't un-hear it on all my sources. I simply can not listen to Metallica on the unit for example as they are one of the worst produced/mastered bands in existence. There is a lot of crap out there and the HA-1 shows it _easily_. I can now pick it out with less resolving gear but I need to focus to hear it. This unit is a double edged sword in that regard.


 
 My headphones consist of the LCD-3, HE-560 and a number of different dynamic types - Beyer, Senn, Shure.  I listen to a similar mix of music as you noted.  I really haven't noticed that much of a difference in articulation between balanced and single ended.  As far as well recorded tunes versus some of our favorites before we "knew" had badly they sounded, I encountered that several years ago when I was putting my main system together.
 If you don't already have it, check out Café Blue by Patricia Barber - I got it quite a number of years ago because it was referenced as an audiophile recording and ended up really liking the music.


----------



## Spamateur

drkc said:


> I gather from seeing the subsequent posts that you were listening via the internal dac.  My response was based on using an alternate analog source.  I've used the internal dac only as far as checking out its functionality when I initially received the HA-1.  I have no listening experience with it.  I probably should have ask you what your source was.
> My response obviously has no relevance to your listening experience - sorry.
> 
> It does seem odd though that such a markedly different sound signature would be present between the balanced and single-ended output though.  I would guess that the single-ended output is derived from the balanced out circuit.
> Anyway, I hope you figure out a method to resolve your anomaly - the HA-1 is an excellent headphone amplifier.


 
 No worries. I appreciate you responding with your experiences regardless.


----------



## x RELIC x

drkc said:


> My headphones consist of the LCD-3, HE-560 and a number of different dynamic types - Beyer, Senn, Shure.  I listen to a similar mix of music as you noted.  I really haven't noticed that much of a difference in articulation between balanced and single ended.  As far as well recorded tunes versus some of our favorites before we "knew" had badly they sounded, I encountered that several years ago when I was putting my main system together.
> If you don't already have it, check out Café Blue by Patricia Barber - I got it quite a number of years ago because it was referenced as an audiophile recording and ended up really liking the music.




Nice stable of headphones, I imagine you're quite happy with them. Like I said, it's that last little bit that I feel makes a large difference to me, and I completely understand that others may find it subtle. 

Thanks for the recommendation. I'd say half my music now is from exploring reference recordings!


----------



## sskom

Yesterday two of my friends and me tested OPPO HA-1 with LCD-3, XC, HD800 and PM1. I used Sugden HA-4 as an amp and Yulong DA8 as a DAC. I was pretty happy with LCD-XC sounding. But when we connected OPPO HA-1 by XLR balanced interconnect to Sugden - we got the sound of heaven! Closed XC finally gave me what I wanted - stage, air, rich juice mids. Now I listen music, not frequency.
  
 OPPO built-in amp did not impress us comparing to Sugden. But it was good with PM-1 and owner of Fostex TH-900 (modded one) told us that it is good combo.
  
 Concerning other headphones connected to OPPO sounds poor. With Sugden - LCD-3 is great! HD800 much better, but still very synthetic in highs and not full of bass. 
  
 I will continue listen everything looking for better, but now I would call my system: 
  
 Transport - Mac mini with Windows bootcamp and Foobar (Android remote control)
 DAC - OPPO HA-1 DAC
 Amp - Sugden HA-4
 Headphones - Audeze LCD-XC 
  
 perfect or even reference 
  
 PS DSD music got new sense for me with OPPO DAC!


----------



## sfo1972

badas said:


> spamateur said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, glad to know I'm not the only one. It's funny, because only one review I read of the Oppo HA-1 mentioned it was rather bright. I'll look into the Arcam irDAC. I'm wondering if there's a better all-in-one desktop DAC/amp that wouldn't be as harsh as I'd like to keep a single unit.
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Are these custom made bases underneath your Oppo and Arcam?


----------



## AudioMan2013

Does anyone make a balanced headphone XLR 4 pin cable to dual XLR 3 pin cable?  I would like to try the balanced headphone out of the HA-1 directly to my balanced amp but could not find any such cable available.


----------



## jerick70

audioman2013 said:


> Does anyone make a balanced headphone XLR 4 pin cable to dual XLR 3 pin cable?  I would like to try the balanced headphone out of the HA-1 directly to my balanced amp but could not find any such cable available.


 

 I've not seen a cable like this.  ela-audio on Ebay would probably make one for you.


----------



## Spamateur

sfo1972 said:


> Nice! Are these custom made bases underneath your Oppo and Arcam?


 
 Those look like Oppo's own bases that I know they were thinking of manufacturing, but I'm not certain. I'll let the owner respond.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Has anyone of you HA-1 users ever tested the AES/EBU input? My coax and optical inputs work fine, XLR digital input seems to not working... Anyone else who has problems with AES/EBU? According to Oppo support, XLR digital input accepts the same data format as coaxial input... Any help is highly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Dougr33

perfecthifi said:


> Has anyone of you HA-1 users ever tested the AES/EBU input? My coax and optical inputs work fine, XLR digital input seems to not working... Anyone else who has problems with AES/EBU? According to Oppo support, XLR digital input accepts the same data format as coaxial input... Any help is highly appreciated, thank you!


 
 Your post seems a little unclear.. You're asking if we've used/tested the AES/EBU input, but say it's your XLR input that's not working? 
 Anyway, just wanted to add this from the manual in case it ends up being pertinent: "The Coaxial, Optical and AES/EBU Digital Audio Inputs accept stereo PCM signals only. Compressed audio signals such as Dolby Digital or DTS are not supported."


----------



## Badas

sfo1972 said:


> Nice! Are these custom made bases underneath your Oppo and Arcam?







spamateur said:


> Those look like Oppo's own bases that I know they were thinking of manufacturing, but I'm not certain. I'll let the owner respond.




Correct. These are Oppo's own stand for the HA-1. They went on sale 6 months ago on limited release.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

Sorry about the confusion I may have caused! I really mean the digital AES/EBU input. I just name the big 3-pin connectors XLR. But I did NOT mean the analog inputs. I tested with the same digital signal on coax input and AES/EBU input, using an appropriate cable and a Behringer SRC 2496, that works fine when connected to a Tascam mixing console.


----------



## sfo1972

badas said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Are these custom made bases underneath your Oppo and Arcam?
> ...


 

 that's awesome man, they are really cool looking. I assume thats a glass shelf suspended by the 4 stainless steel/chrome poles. It's cool that you are using Audeze headphones, they play so well with the Oppo. Cheers man.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

It is acrylic, not glass.


----------



## holzohr

perfecthifi said:


> Has anyone of you HA-1 users ever tested the AES/EBU input? My coax and optical inputs work fine, XLR digital input seems to not working... Anyone else who has problems with AES/EBU? According to Oppo support, XLR digital input accepts the same data format as coaxial input... Any help is highly appreciated, thank you!


 

 I was using the AES/EBU input when I had the Auralic Aries. I had posted some pics here http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/1680#post_10870460
 Without any problems. And yes this AES/EBU is called XLR digital afaik.


----------



## holzohr

Another happy owner of that stand. Sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## scriabinist

SSKOM or anyone, how do you connect the DAC to an external headphone AMP (eg. Sugden) for the best effect? Via the analogue out in the back with theatre bypass or variable, or via the headphone out at the front? Thanks guys.


----------



## john57

I would use analogue out in the back with theatre bypass to the remote amp with great results


----------



## akhyar

scriabinist said:


> SSKOM or anyone, how do you connect the DAC to an external headphone AMP (eg. Sugden) for the best effect? Via the analogue out in the back with theatre bypass or variable, or via the headphone out at the front? Thanks guys.




Well, few users here prefer to use the headphone out on the front panel, using 1/4" jack to RCA adapter to connect to their amp as the headphone out uses discreet component, instead of op-amp as the analogue outs at the back.
I would say experiment both methods and choose which ever sounds best to you, if you can hear the difference.


----------



## sfo1972

holzohr said:


> Another happy owner of that stand. Sorry for the pic quality.




Looks great man. I love the silver finish. Unfortunately it was not available when I bought and I ended up with the lack one.


----------



## sskom

scriabinist,
  
 I use XLR balanced pre-amplifyer out to connect my fully balanced Sugden HA-4. It gives wider scene than RCA. Bypass is on, but if volume remote control is needed I switch bypass of and degradation is not noticeable. 
  
 By the way, front 4pin XLR or 6.3mm single on OPPO HA-1 still work with own volume control (page 25 of Manual). So you can use second pair of headphones. This is very convenient! Unfortunately internal OPPO amp worse than my Sugden on all tested headphones.
  
  
  
 Who could give an idea what is the best settings of foo-dsd-asio in Foobar? And what the sense of settings of OPPO USB driver. I do play DSD256 without any issue, and the sound quality really impresses.


----------



## Thrang

Oppo, any chance of adding a USB keep- alive option when unit is powered down, and perhaps a cross feed option?


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Umm, what exactly do you mean by "usb keep- alive"?


----------



## StandUp713

The Fed Ex brought my HA-1 today. Will give feed back after few weeks of use.
  
 http://i.imgur.com/XyvPANA.jpg


----------



## holzohr

sfo1972 said:


> Looks great man. I love the silver finish. Unfortunately it was not available when I bought and I ended up with the lack one.


 

 Thank you. Indeed I had ordered the HA-1 in black but received it in silver. I decided quick to keep the silver version. I guess with a HA-1 in black I still would have my Oppo 103...


----------



## gPope

What is the device to the right of the Oppo HA-1?
  


holzohr said:


> Another happy owner of that stand. Sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## Thrang

smarty-pants said:


> ^ Umm, what exactly do you mean by "usb keep- alive"?




When powering down the HA1 all softwares lose the reference to the ha1 in their output list. Re powering the ha1 does not cause these lists to refresh, so you must quick and relaunch the software,

A keep alive features would keep the USB connection a love even when the amp is power down so one is not continuously quitting and restarting audio players like Amarra or Pure Music etc...


----------



## holzohr

gpope said:


> What is the device to the right of the Oppo HA-1?


 

 That's the Squeezebox Touch. I use it as a "Now Playing" screen for the piCorePlayer (Raspberry Pi 2). The LMS 7.9 is installed on the CuBox.


----------



## Alphanewb

Hello everyone,
 Its my first time posting in this thread so I'd like to thank everyone for their impressions, they really helped with my purchasing decision.
  
 I've had my HA-1 for about a week and wanted to chime in from a relative Newbie's perspective.
  
 First off, some back-ground... (sorry for all the unnecessary details!) 
  
 I've never considered myself an audiophile but I've always been into mid-fi when my friends/colleagues would otherwise be happy with their ipod's and earbuds.
  
 I had a great pair of Koss headphones and a CD player during high-school/University in the 90's that served me really well for a few years. Fast forward just over a decade and my journey into higher end headphones started a year ago when music in my new home theatre room was missing something. I had a decent budget, spent a few $$$ on a good sub + good speakers and good sub eq and some room treatments but the room's dimensions of 28 x 15 x 7' (height) were too much to overcome. I'm thrilled with the room for concert blu-rays, sports, movies etc. but 2 channel listening was just OK. This was a huge disappointment because for a few weeks during construction I had some of the equipment set up in our bedroom as a 2 channel system and it sounded incredible, this room is 14' x 22' by 10' (height) which I think made a huge difference. My wife was fine with 2 channel audio in our bedroom on a temporary basis but with a dedicated HTR its hard to argue the need for a 2 channel system in the bedroom. Especially when all our friends are happy with their home theater in a box systems and think I'm kind of nuts! 
  
 Anyhow, I started researching headphones about a year ago and picked up a pair of alpha dogs and O2 amp from JDS labs. I was very happy with the combo but did feel like the HA-1 would be something I'd have to own ONE DAY. I have a BDP-103 in my HTR and just love it. I did soon pick up an audioengine D1 to see how much better an inexpensive external DAC could be relative to the dacs in our Bluray players but was a bit underwhelmed. There is nothing wrong with the D1, its just that the O2 amp sounded so much better than the headphone out of my AVR's and I expected a similar level of incremental improvement. The D1 is now at my office and does very well in that role feeding some cheap powered desktop speakers.
  
 One thing that has happened over the past year is that I've come to accept computer audio as the future (don't laugh, I'm still not on facebook!). It was only through reading the forums on head-fi that I came to the realization that computer audio fans are not "computer geeks that are kind of into audio" but rather the other way around. I'll be 40 soon so like many here I've experienced all the major formats we know today and my early exposure to computer audio in the early days of Napster and MP3s and expensive storage turned me off computer audio for way too long. Fast forward to last week and I decided that I NEEDED the HA-1!
  
 So I have my silver HA-1 now and I've been listening to mostly FLAC rips of my CD's through JRiver.... so here is my review....
  
 PROS
 -build quality is unlike anything I own (except maybe a couple of my watches), I spent much more than what 95%+ of the public would spend on an AMP/DAC but I feel like it is a bargain
 -pride of ownership, the ha-1 is not "esoteric" but its a very competent, well built piece of equipment that looks great and performs at a fair price.   
 -incredible versatility, when I have some time I'll see how my HTR sounds in 2 channels with the HA-1 as pre/pro
 -detail and sound stage are noticeably better than the O2 and D1; depending on the source and content the difference can be significant (note that I am awaiting delivery of balance cables and these impressions are based on the single ended output!)
 -balanced output in a $1200 amp/dac
 -it may be my 40 year old ears but the HA-1 + Alpha Dogs sound just great with 80%+ of my music (most of the 20% is late 90's & early 2000's stuff that is not well mastered to begin with), I was expecting that it would be too bright.
 -this may be common, but I loved that the oppo remote controlled track selection in JRIVER (did not expect that  )
  
 CONS
 -the dimensions on oppo's website don't account for the fact that the power cord is really stiff/solid, this is a good thing I didn't think I'd need 3"+ of clearance behind the unit, as such the original intended location in a book-case won't work
 -the VU meter setting looks cool but does not appear to be in sync (this is a stretch but I need some cons  )
 -the text is a bit small in the VU meter and spectrum analyzer display settings
 -it is a bit deep relative to its width
  
 OTHER Points:
 -it is warm to the touch but I wouldn't say its hot as others have indicated
 -I'm a headphone newb but I will say that I've listened to a couple of my all time favorite 20+ year old albums extensively on the HA-1 and in both cases I heard things that I'd never noticed before (with the O2 or ever before), with a headphone friendly album (Violator by Depeche Mode) I had intended to just listen to a couple tracks and I just got absorbed by the music.... I have a BUSY life, with a challenging career and young family but I got sucked in by the music in a way that hasn't happened since maybe my early 20's... if this is what a "sterile" dac/amp sounds like then I'm fine with it!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

thrang said:


> Oppo, any chance of adding a USB keep- alive option when unit is powered down, and perhaps a cross feed option?


 
  
 This has been requested, but we had issues with applications not wanting to switch away from the HA-1, which is why it is not something currently active in the system. The ability to add it in software may be possible, but we have no guarantee of this.
  
 Cross Feed is something that has not been requested. I will put it into our request database.


----------



## Thrang

I am not sure what applications don't want to "switch away"...I don't even know what that means. All I know is Bit Perfect, Audirvana, Amarra, and Pure Music let you switch away even if the HA1 is powered.
  
 Anyway, just make it an option
  
 And the final idea was a simple tilt feature for fine tuning bass/treble depending upon content


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Mac OSX, in particular, has a hard time determining what is available for Asynchronous USB support, and what is no. So for instance, the HA-1 would be turned off with the USB DAC being selected, the Mac would still try to send audio to USB which is no longer available. So it was determined that this could be a tech support hassle as customers would be calling us or E-mail using asking for support on why they could no longer get audio from their standard audio components when the HA-1 was powered off.


----------



## HI-BIT

I still don't like the *squirrely* volume display when using the remote. When I hold down the button at 9' o'clock, the display jumps back and forth between 11, 12, and 1 o'clock and then smooths out past 2 o'clock. I see this on HA-1 builds of May, August, and September 2014. My old Creek preamp with the Alps motorized pot was smoother. Seems like this problem can be corrected.


----------



## DaemonSire

Couple questions to HA-1 owners:
  

When you turn it on/off, or switch inputs, do you hear a slight 'pop' sound in the right channel?  I'm connected via the 4pin XLR if that matters.  When I switch inputs and the relays click, I notice a slight pop in the right channel
When you plug in to the 4pin XLR, is it a solid connection once it is in all the way?  Or do you have a slight bit of play if you were to pull it back out some.  On mine, once I plug it in all the way until it clicks, I can pull and it will move slightly.  The headphones don't cut out but I want to make sure that this is normal and it shouldn't be completely solid.
  
  
 I hope those two things make sense.  Both minor but since this is an expensive unit, I want to make sure everything is 100%
  
 Thanks


----------



## Badas

hi-bit said:


> I still don't like the *squirrely* volume display when using the remote. When I hold down the button at 9' o'clock, the display jumps back and forth between 11, 12, and 1 o'clock and then smooths out past 2 o'clock. I see this on HA-1 builds of May, August, and September 2014. My old Creek preamp with the Alps motorized pot was smoother. Seems like this problem can be corrected.


 

 Plus if you don't even touch the volume for 10 minutes it flicks on and off. I find it really annoying. Recently it did that 9 times in 1 hour and I didn't touch it manually or via remote.
  
 Is there anyway to turn the volume graphic off? Useless info anyway. My ears set the volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

daemonsire said:


> Couple questions to HA-1 owners:
> 
> 
> When you turn it on/off, or switch inputs, do you hear a slight 'pop' sound in the right channel?  I'm connected via the 4pin XLR if that matters.  When I switch inputs and the relays click, I notice a slight pop in the right channel
> ...




I asked Oppo about this about a year ago and they told me that the play is there as a benefit to help reduce stress of inserting and removing the jack, as opposed to a fixed immovable connection.


----------



## HI-BIT

Yes, the volume display pops up randomly even when I have the brightness set to off. Seems like a firmware update could fix this anomaly.


----------



## Badas

hi-bit said:


> Yes, the volume display pops up randomly even when I have the brightness set to off. Seems like a firmware update could fix this anomaly.


 

 I wish they would. This is not like Oppo. Usually they issue firmware update regularly to fix bugs and this product has a few of them.


----------



## john57

hi-bit said:


> Yes, the volume display pops up randomly even when I have the brightness set to off. Seems like a firmware update could fix this anomaly.


 
 If the unit thinks that there is a change in volume the volume display will come up regardless of the brightness setting.  Sounds like it is between steps.


----------



## Badas

john57 said:


> If the unit thinks that there is a change in volume the volume display will come up regardless of the brightness setting.  Sounds like it is between steps.


 
  
 The steps are too close and too touchy.


----------



## billhickok

badas said:


> Plus if you don't even touch the volume for 10 minutes it flicks on and off. I find it really annoying. Recently it did that 9 times in 1 hour and I didn't touch it manually or via remote.


 
  
 This hasn't happened to me a single time and I keep the volume at the same setting for hours on end.
  
 I agree that the volume steps can be a bit too touchy below a certain dB level, however.
  
 On another note, i'm absolutely loving this unit so far and in my opinion, the HD 800s sound superb out of this thing. I will say that my preference in terms of sound is towards neutral. I know a lot of people on Head-Fi steer towards a more colored sound (explains why many certain types of vacuum tube amps are so popular here,) so I can understand why some aren't fans of the combination. To me, it sounds very natural and accurate without being sterile...and I can listen for hours on end without any fatigue whatsoever.


----------



## DaemonSire

x relic x said:


> I asked Oppo about this about a year ago and they told me that the play is there as a benefit to help reduce stress of inserting and removing the jack, as opposed to a fixed immovable connection.


 
 Thanks Relic.  So that appears to be normal.
  
  
 Any thoughts on my other question about the noise when switching inputs?  It isn't loud enough to do damage but there is definitely a noise when the relay clicks back on.
  
 I can send it in for an exchange but I'd rather not go through the hassle if this is normal.


----------



## x RELIC x

daemonsire said:


> Thanks Relic.  So that appears to be normal.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on my other question about the noise when switching inputs?  It isn't loud enough to do damage but there is definitely a noise when the relay clicks back on.
> ...




I don't remember a pop in a single driver, maybe a slight one in both drivers. I can't remember and my HA-1 is unplugged at the moment and put in a corner while I revamp my office so I can't check for you. Perhaps someone else can chime in?


----------



## Thrang

badas said:


> Plus if you don't even touch the volume for 10 minutes it flicks on and off. I find it really annoying. Recently it did that 9 times in 1 hour and I didn't touch it manually or via remote.
> 
> Is there anyway to turn the volume graphic off? Useless info anyway. My ears set the volume.




I've never seen this either, perhaps your unit is glitchy or reapply the firmware.


----------



## DaemonSire

To actually clarify my point, it does seem like the sound is coming out of both channels, just the right is more noticeable.
  
 If connect to the 6.3mm jack, the left side is more noticeable as opposed to the right.
  
 And it pops twice with the clicks.  So when the muting relay engages and then when it disengages.
  
 I'm guessing this is normal but hope someone else can chime in to confirm.


----------



## Alphanewb

billhickok said:


> This hasn't happened to me a single time and I keep the volume at the same setting for hours on end.
> 
> I agree that the volume steps can be a bit too touchy below a certain dB level, however.
> 
> On another note, i'm absolutely loving this unit so far and in my opinion, the HD 800s sound superb out of this thing. I will say that my preference in terms of sound is towards neutral. I know a lot of people on Head-Fi steer towards a more colored sound (explains why many certain types of vacuum tube amps are so popular here,) so I can understand why some aren't fans of the combination. To me, it sounds very natural and accurate without being sterile...and I can listen for hours on end without any fatigue whatsoever.


 

 This is good info, my next (hopefully last major spend) will be some "end game" open headphones. The HD800s were recently on sale at a local Canadian online retailer for $1199 cad and I just about bit, but I was hesitant based on comments I've read regarding the 800s + ESS9018 + SS amplification. I'm happy with my alpha dogs and HA-1 but my set-up will be complete once I have a set of TOTL open cans. I figure I'll make it out to a meet and audition some headphones before my next/last purchase!


----------



## wgb113

My biggest gripe is why on earth they stopped the spectrum analyzer at 100Hz


----------



## Badas

thrang said:


> I've never seen this either, perhaps your unit is glitchy or reapply the firmware.




I think it is common. My mates does it as well. Also a local shops.

If you have it around 3/4's volume. Around the 0db posistion it turns on and off. It can sometimes behave. Then other times the volume display turns on and off without touching. I noticed it sometimes says 0db, then +0.5db, back to 0db, then -0.5db and so on. The sensitivity is too touchy. It doesn't need to be. Sometimes it will do it twice in a minute, then settle for twenty minutes or so and start again.


----------



## x RELIC x

Sounds broken to me. I would call Oppo Digital if you haven't done so already. I could never live with that sort of rand volume behaviour.

Why not ask them to be sure.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Sounds broken to me. I would call Oppo Digital if you haven't done so already. I could never live with that sort of rand volume behaviour.
> 
> Why not ask them to be sure.




Too hard. I live on the other side of the world. Guess I will just leave it. 

Future potential firmware might fix it.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Too hard. I live on the other side of the world. Guess I will just leave it.
> 
> Future potential firmware might fix it.




Right, I forgot. 

Have you at least asked Oppo about it? Might push them to look in to the issue and help you find a solution or develop a firmware fix if possible. Sounds like something they would like to know about.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Right, I forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No I haven't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes. You are right. I should. To be honest I have seen it on other units so I thought it was the norm. It doesn't effect sound quality so not important.


----------



## billhickok

I know it's different for every headphone but i'm just weirdly curious....what gain and dB level does everybody listen at, on average?
  
 I find that the volume through my HD 800's is pretty low < -12dB on normal gain
  
 My MDR-7506's are good at around -18dB on normal gain.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

hi-bit said:


> Yes, the volume display pops up randomly even when I have the brightness set to off. Seems like a firmware update could fix this anomaly.


 


badas said:


> I wish they would. This is not like Oppo. Usually they issue firmware update regularly to fix bugs and this product has a few of them.


 
  
 It is not a software bug. The volume pot may be settling, which is why you are randomly see the front panel come back on (if you are in DIMMER OFF) or the volume adjust a half dB. Over time, this will disappear.
  
 Environmental conditions can also affect this. If you are using the HA-1 in a very cold environment, the metal may be contracting a little, which is resulting in the volume pot sliding slightly, which will result in the HA-1 detecting an adjustment of the volume.


----------



## Badas

hasturtheyellow said:


> It is not a software bug. The volume pot may be settling, which is why you are randomly see the front panel come back on (if you are in DIMMER OFF) or the volume adjust a half dB. Over time, this will disappear.
> 
> Environmental conditions can also affect this. If you are using the HA-1 in a very cold environment, the metal may be contracting a little, which is resulting in the volume pot sliding slightly, which will result in the HA-1 detecting an adjustment of the volume.




Excellent. Thanks for the info. Makes sense.


----------



## DaemonSire

hasturtheyellow said:


> It is not a software bug. The volume pot may be settling, which is why you are randomly see the front panel come back on (if you are in DIMMER OFF) or the volume adjust a half dB. Over time, this will disappear.
> 
> Environmental conditions can also affect this. If you are using the HA-1 in a very cold environment, the metal may be contracting a little, which is resulting in the volume pot sliding slightly, which will result in the HA-1 detecting an adjustment of the volume.


 
 Hi Hastur
 Would you be able to comment on my question from yesterday?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/3360#post_11508617
  
 It likely is fine but I would like confirmation if possible.
  
 Thanks


----------



## HasturTheYellow

That is normal. You are hearing the voltage being re-engaged for the headphone output (or the analog outputs, if you are connected with speakers). When turning on the HA-1, when muting, when changing inputs, or when the source resolution or frequency changes, then the HA-1 will mute the outputs. When muted, no voltage is present in these outputs as we are using a physical relay. After unmuting voltage is re-introduced to the analog and headphone outputs. This can result in a slight "pop" or "crackle" as most devices will amplify the change from no voltage to some voltage.


----------



## Thrang

hasturtheyellow said:


> Mac OSX, in particular, has a hard time determining what is available for Asynchronous USB support, and what is no. So for instance, the HA-1 would be turned off with the USB DAC being selected, the Mac would still try to send audio to USB which is no longer available. So it was determined that this could be a tech support hassle as customers would be calling us or E-mail using asking for support on why they could no longer get audio from their standard audio components when the HA-1 was powered off.


 

 Well, yet, it is available if you keep it alive...so? Users still need to select what they want to output to if they are switching to multiple devices. At least for those that are using the HA-1 as a dedicated phone and pre for all of their use, it lets you power down and not lose the connection.
  
 I don't see the down side. Even now, if I power down, I lose the connection and the computer needs user intervention to route the audio somewhere else. There is no benefit to the current state.
  
 Again, just make it an option...


----------



## john57

On my Win7 when I powered down the device it disappears from the audio devices and switches to the next available audio device so that it will not lock up when playing back a flash video when having sound is not important.  When I powered up the HA-1 my Win7 will switch back to the HA-1 since it remembers that it was the default audio device.


----------



## money4me247

hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.


----------



## Cotnijoe

money4me247 said:


> hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.




Im on the same boat and havent really been able to find anything in particular besides the auralic gemini 2000


----------



## reddog

money4me247 said:


> hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.



I have been tempted to get the HA-1, several head-fiers I know have recommended it. If I had not gotten the Rag, I probably gotten this dac/ amp combo. Oppo makes good products, that offer great value for the money.


----------



## goldendarko

I haven't found anything like the HA-1 to be honest, Balanced DAC/Amp. I far prefer it to my old Burson Conductor that cost me over $1000 more back when I bought that (paid $1850 retail for that, was able to get the HA-1 used for only $800) It's a fantastic amp that sounds almost as good as my Auralic VEGA/Schiit Ragnarok stack and powers everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## AudioMan2013

money4me247 said:


> hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.


 

 There is the Parasound Zdac V.2 that you may want to look at.


----------



## DrKC

money4me247 said:


> hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.


 
 Take a look at some of the Violectric products.  Their mid-level products are a little more than the Oppo, but they do offer a dac/amp combo with balanced connections.  I have one of their amp-only products and it is one of my best-sounding amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

For this price? Nothing compares. The sound quality is superb and the features are unmatched. Just think, TOTL DAC implementation, very clean and powerful analogue classA amp section, and balanced topology throughout. Add to that the convenience features and you'd be hard pressed to find something twice the price that can compete.

The HA-1 is an honest system and it will reveal the character and flaws in your chain, but it will also reward you by showing the nature of your headphones without coloration and present gobs of detail in your music. I find the frequency range to be flat throughout and the bass is definately present when it's called for. Bright headphones may be a bit much for it but I see that as more of a character of the headphone, not the amp. Transparancy, clarity, natural are words I would describe the HA-1 with.


----------



## goldendarko

What he said. Excellent match with audezes though, no seriously give the matchup a try


----------



## olegausany

goldendarko said:


> What he said. Excellent match with audezes though, no seriously give the matchup a try



Unless you want to spend way more money


----------



## sskom

Can not control track as some people wrote: "...remote can be used to rewind and skip tracks through the USB connection". I use Foobar2000 on Windows 7 Bootcamped Mac mini. Foobar Android remote applications work nice. Do I have to add components?


----------



## billhickok

billhickok said:


> This hasn't happened to me a single time and I keep the volume at the same setting for hours on end.


 
  
 Okay I just jinxed myself. Had this unit for 3 weeks and it didn't happen a single time. Now just tonight it happened twice. The volume changed by .5dB without touching it (volume pot at around 2 o'clock.) The room it's in is quite warm, just for reference.


----------



## Spamateur

sskom said:


> Can not control track as some people wrote: "...remote can be used to rewind and skip tracks through the USB connection". I use Foobar2000 on Windows 7 Bootcamped Mac mini. Foobar Android remote applications work nice. Do I have to add components?


 
 Tried this out of curiosity last night. I'm using WASAPI event to in Foobar to the HA-1 and the back/forward tracks on the remote didn't work for me either. I'll try it with jriver when I get home from work.


----------



## HI-BIT

x relic x said:


> For this price? Nothing compares. The sound quality is superb and the features are unmatched. Just think, TOTL DAC implementation, very clean and powerful analogue classA amp section, and balanced topology throughout. Add to that the convenience features and you'd be hard pressed to find something twice the price that can compete.
> 
> The HA-1 is an honest system and it will reveal the character and flaws in your chain, but it will also reward you by showing the nature of your headphones without coloration and present gobs of detail in your music. I find the frequency range to be flat throughout and the bass is definately present when it's called for. Bright headphones may be a bit much for it but I see that as more of a character of the headphone, not the amp. Transparancy, clarity, natural are words I would describe the HA-1 with.


 

 Compares to Auralic Vega DAC at $3500.


----------



## akhyar

sskom said:


> Can not control track as some people wrote: "...remote can be used to rewind and skip tracks through the USB connection". I use Foobar2000 on Windows 7 Bootcamped Mac mini. Foobar Android remote applications work nice. Do I have to add components?




I'm using Foobar2000 on Win7 Bootcamped MBP2009 and the back/forward track works on the supplied remote when running USB


----------



## sskom

Strange.. Any special component?


----------



## sskom

May I ask you make screeshot?


----------



## Spamateur

money4me247 said:


> hey sry for just jumping into this thread, but ive recently started looking for some good valued balanced amp/dac equipment. Besides this and the dc-1 stealth, I havent been having much luck. I was wondering if there were any other shoppers who were in a similar position previously and what are the other competitors to this product or if there are any individual balanced dac and amp setups that would be within this price range. Thanks! The HA1 does seem like a great value, but just doing a bit of research and due diligence for now.


 
  
 Appreciate your help in the LCD-X thread and saw you were asking about the HA-1 over on this thread. I posted a follow up in the LCD-X thread about my experiences with the HA-1 and had a chance to compare it in depth to the Bifrost Uber last night over the period of several hours. I found the HA-1 to be far superior at least as far as the DAC goes and have decided to keep it despite finding it a tad bright. I'd highly recommend you try the Oppo when you get a chance. It really is amazing for all this functionality and superb sound along with the amazing build quality. Like you, I started looking at a component-based balanced setup and nothing is even remotely in the same league price-wise.


----------



## money4me247

spamateur said:


> Appreciate your help in the LCD-X thread and saw you were asking about the HA-1 over on this thread. I posted a follow up in the LCD-X thread about my experiences with the HA-1 and had a chance to compare it in depth to the Bifrost Uber last night over the period of several hours. I found the HA-1 to be far superior at least as far as the DAC goes and have decided to keep it despite finding it a tad bright. I'd highly recommend you try the Oppo when you get a chance. It really is amazing for all this functionality and superb sound along with the amazing build quality. Like you, I started looking at a component-based balanced setup and nothing is even remotely in the same league price-wise.




thanks! any more comparative thoughts between the bifrost and ha-2? ive heard some differing opinions of which is superior. rly interested in a relative comparision of sound signature. how much brighter for example (like the difference between the k712 and q701 headphones or hd800 from lcdx difference or smtg more subtle?) how does the bass response compare? thanks for ur help!


----------



## sskom

When I connect OPPO to Windows 8 on Parallels on Macbook Pro (Retina) the tracks can be controlled by remote. But it does not work with Mac mini 2014 with bootcamp Windows 7. I do not know where to look for the problem


----------



## Spamateur

money4me247 said:


> thanks! any more comparative thoughts between the bifrost and *ha-2*? ive heard some differing opinions of which is superior. rly interested in a relative comparision of sound signature. how much brighter for example (like the difference between the k712 and q701 headphones or hd800 from lcdx difference or smtg more subtle?) how does the bass response compare? thanks for ur help!


 
 You mean the HA-1 above, right?
  
 All my comparisons were using the Oppo's amp section using RCA with the Bifrost Uber connected to my PC via USB vs. the Oppo's own DAC/amp setup with the same USB cable out of the same USB port on my PC.
  
 Again these differences were _*very*_ subtle and were only obvious after a lot of A/Bing, but I found them to be consistent after the first hour or so of listening of a 4-5 hour headphone bender. So I wouldn't say the DAC difference to be even remotely close to the difference between an HD800 vs. an LCD-X, which is more of an obvious difference in sound signature. However, just a warning that I'm not sure how good my critical listening abilities are, so YMMV if there are people who have heard a lot more DACs and amps than I have and can provide more nuanced impressions.
  
 I found the Bifrost was comparably bright to the HA-1, with no noticeable difference in terms of the balance across all frequencies. My out-of-the-box impressions of the Schiit was that bass, mids and treble sounded equal in quantity, with perhaps a tiny bit less treble sharpness with the Bifrost, but more extended listening didn't really carry that out that treble difference, and my end judgment is that they're very similar in balance. Both sound remarkably similar in terms of sound signature. The biggest differences were in terms of resolution and detail. The Bifrost was not as smooth, with treble especially lacking the same quality and detail of the Oppo. Notes didn't appear as distinct, and timbre of instruments wasn't as lifelike or realistic on the Schiit, particularly noticeable with cymbals and hi-hats taking on a fuzzy, brittle quality. There were a lot of microdetails the HA-1 nailed that lent more of a sense of transparency into the music compared to the Bifrost. Again, the Oppo just feels smoother and more transparent, but the differences I could only quantify as 1% at most. I honestly don't think there's a noticeable difference (to me, at least) of the overall sound signature and balance, so I think you would be happy with the HA-1 if you like the Bifrost. I'd guess that your Lyr 2 + Bifrost would make much more of an obvious difference in sound signature than just the DACs out of the same amp, although I don't have the Lyr 2 to compare.
  
 One additional note I'd give is that I personally found the balanced output on the HA-1 to be much brighter/more forward than the single-ended for some reason, and that was immediately noticeable. I posted that in this thread a week or so ago and some people reported back that they had a similar experience going balanced vs SE with the Oppo while others didn't, so YMMV.
  
 The best part about buying the Oppo for me was knowing that I could return it for a full refund to Oppo within 30 days with no questions asked, so I'd urge you to try it as well if you can front the dough (hooray for credit cards!) but after having it for 3 weeks now I'm sure I'm going to keep it. I ended up returning the PM-1 to Oppo after encountering some immediate comfort issues and preferring the LCD-X, and it was smooth and painless and a quick refund. I think I needed the Bifrost comparison to remind me of how good the DAC implementation is in this thing.
  
 TL;DR, I find the Oppo HA-1 was better than the Bifrost, but it's a very subtle difference that doesn't really have much to do with the strikingly similar sound signature.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## money4me247

Spamateur Thank you so much for the in-depth comparision!! very helpful  ya i did mean ha1, sry typed it out on my smartphone. if u cld comment on the bass it wld b rly helpful too. saw ur response n the lcdx thread too and asked abt bass there, but just respond on one thread is fine. rly appreciate ur impressions! may go the route of swapping out my bifrost+lyr 2 for the ha1 after i audition the ha1 for myself, but ur impressions are very reassuring. thanks!!


----------



## Spamateur

money4me247 said:


> @Spamateur Thank you so much for the in-depth comparision!! very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From memory of late last night, the bass on both was quite comparable in impact, tightness and speed. The same lack of transparency compared to the Oppo was present in the bass, however. I played Pearl Jam's "Jeremy" (high-res remastered version from HDTracks) several times to compare, and the opening bass notes have a bit of a tremolo effect that was much cleaner on the Oppo HA-1 and seemed a bit weirdly exaggerated on the Bifrost Uber for some reason. Again, very subtle difference here too. I don't recall any noticeable differences in overall bass slam, however, but let me get back to you after I get home from work and a chance to audition more fully.


----------



## money4me247

spamateur said:


> From memory of late last night, the bass on both was quite comparable in impact, tightness and speed. The same lack of transparency compared to the Oppo was present in the bass, however. I played Pearl Jam's "Jeremy" (high-res remastered version from HDTracks) several times to compare, and the opening bass notes have a bit of a tremolo effect that was much cleaner on the Oppo HA-1 and seemed a bit weirdly exaggerated on the Bifrost Uber for some reason. Again, very subtle difference here too. I don't recall any noticeable differences in overall bass slam, however, but let me get back to you after I get home from work and a chance to audition more fully.


 
 thank you for the quick comparison and I look forward to hearing if you have anything else to add after tonight! Thanks again  very helpful


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hey all. Anyone have any experience with the schiit mjolnir/gungnir (or something like that...) stack vs the HA-1 in terms of sound? I know the stack is about 4-500 dollars more and has less functionality. Talking straight up headphone amp here. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Spamateur

spamateur said:


> Dumb question for you guys, and excuse my noobishness:
> 
> I have Foobar2000 on my PC feeding the HA-1 through WASAPI push mode. Earlier I was listening and thought I was hearing a bit of distortion through my LCD-X on low gain, although I was doubtful I was actually hearing distortion as I'm still getting used to the HA-1 sound in general. I flipped the Oppo's screen over the VU meters and realized that the needles would regularly spike over the 0 level.
> 
> I noticed that the HA-1 automatically sets my Windows volume level to 100 and that adjusting it made no difference to the actual volume level being played on the Oppo. I went into Foobar and set ReplayGain preamp setting to a -10 dB level and left the actual volume setting in Foobar at 0 dB. Is this the correct method for addressing the fact that the VU meters were spiking over 0? I'm now seeing them never maxing out that high and mostly topping out at -3 to -1 max.


 
  
 In case anyone was wondering (you probably weren't, but I'll post for posterity) I contacted Oppo about the above from a couple weeks back and got this answer. They took maybe 30 minutes to respond. That's great customer service!
  
 Here's what they said:
  
 "The VU meter is an old analog instrument. The 0VU point is defined as 1.228V RMS into 600-Ohm. The HA-1 uses 2V RMS as its 0dBFS digital maximum level, so it is normal to see the VU needle going beyond 0VU into the red area. The HA-1’s design guarantees that there will be no clipping at these levels. There is no need to reduce the output level from the computer. Using a digital connection there is no way to exceed 0dBFS, so there is no risk of clipping or overloading the HA-1 using a digital signal."
  
 Now we know in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## akhyar

sskom said:


> Strange.. Any special component?




No special component, just Wireworld Starlight 7 USB cable, but I think if I replace it with Belkin or Monoprice USB cable, the remote will still work.
Can't help you with the screen shot as I'm overseas right now


----------



## clar2391

I've had my HA-1 for a couple of weeks now and I love it so far. I have one issue that I've emailed Oppo support about and they've not seen it before and suspect the issue is on my side. When I use the HA-1 with my 2014 Mac Mini (OSX 10.10.3) via USB it works fine. However, if I then plug my HDMI cable from the Mac Mini to my Samsung TV, the USB driver becomes 'unstable'. If look at the Audio Midi applet in OSX, the USB driver appears, then disappears, then reappers, and so on and eventually goes away...the USB output becomes unavailable. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the Mac Mini, the HA-1 USB reappears and is available to play.
 Has anyone else seen this behavior?
 I also have an Intel NUC that runs Windows 8.1 and 10 and it works fine the both the HA-1's USB and HDMI connected.
 I've tried different USB ports on the Mac Mini, different USB and HDMI cables, and different HDMI inputs on the TV, but the results are the same.
 Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Spamateur

clar2391 said:


> I've had my HA-1 for a couple of weeks now and I love it so far. I have one issue that I've emailed Oppo support about and they've not seen it before and suspect the issue is on my side. When I use the HA-1 with my 2014 Mac Mini (OSX 10.10.3) via USB it works fine. However, if I then plug my HDMI cable from the Mac Mini to my Samsung TV, the USB driver becomes 'unstable'. If look at the Audio Midi applet in OSX, the USB driver appears, then disappears, then reappers, and so on and eventually goes away...the USB output becomes unavailable. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the Mac Mini, the HA-1 USB reappears and is available to play.
> Has anyone else seen this behavior?
> I also have an Intel NUC that runs Windows 8.1 and 10 and it works fine the both the HA-1's USB and HDMI connected.
> I've tried different USB ports on the Mac Mini, different USB and HDMI cables, and different HDMI inputs on the TV, but the results are the same.
> Any ideas are appreciated.


 
 Is it the driver that's causing issues, or perhaps a lack of consistent power to the USB port on the Mac Mini with the HDMI port in use as well? I'd perhaps try something like a Schiit Wyrd. For $100 (and the cost of another USB cable) it's worth a shot, especially since you can return it to Schiit if it doesn't help.


----------



## clar2391

I may have a clue (but not sure what to do with it)...in checking the OSX Console system logs, each time the HA-1's driver disappears from the Midi list, there's a message about 'VDCAssistant unable to find camera'.  The Mac Mini doesn't have a camera and I don't have an external camera of any kind.  If I disconnect the HDMI cable from the Mac Mini, the VDCAssitant errors go away and the HA-1 plays happily.


----------



## DrKC

clar2391 said:


> I've had my HA-1 for a couple of weeks now and I love it so far. I have one issue that I've emailed Oppo support about and they've not seen it before and suspect the issue is on my side. When I use the HA-1 with my 2014 Mac Mini (OSX 10.10.3) via USB it works fine. However, if I then plug my HDMI cable from the Mac Mini to my Samsung TV, the USB driver becomes 'unstable'. If look at the Audio Midi applet in OSX, the USB driver appears, then disappears, then reappers, and so on and eventually goes away...the USB output becomes unavailable. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the Mac Mini, the HA-1 USB reappears and is available to play.
> Has anyone else seen this behavior?
> I also have an Intel NUC that runs Windows 8.1 and 10 and it works fine the both the HA-1's USB and HDMI connected.
> I've tried different USB ports on the Mac Mini, different USB and HDMI cables, and different HDMI inputs on the TV, but the results are the same.
> Any ideas are appreciated.


 
 I don't have a Mac, but from what you describe, it sounds like the HiDef audio driver for the HDMI conflicts with the USB audio driver.  If you're using the TV as your primary display (I would guess you were or you wouldn't have it on while you're listening to music) see if there is an option to disable the HDMI audio driver.  I've seen this happen on a Windows 7 machine before.  Just a thought.


----------



## Spamateur

money4me247 said:


> thank you for the quick comparison and I look forward to hearing if you have anything else to add after tonight! Thanks again  very helpful


 
 Sorry for taking me so long to respond. My girlfriend left early Friday morning to head abroad for nearly 3 weeks, so things were a little crazy while she was packing, etc. Just to quickly follow up on my earlier impressions, they haven't really changed. Outside of the initial impressions of clarity/detail between the two DACs, I personally can't detect a difference in bass impact or quantity. I've already contacted Schiit and will be sending the Bifrost Uber back on Monday as the Oppo really can't be beat for price/performance and features. 

 Incidentally, I got a pair of Sennheiser HD650 yesterday just for kicks and have to say the pairing with the HA-1 is pretty spectacular.


----------



## aamefford

spamateur said:


> You mean the HA-1 above, right?
> 
> All my comparisons were using the Oppo's amp section using RCA with the Bifrost Uber connected to my PC via USB vs. the Oppo's own DAC/amp setup with the same USB cable out of the same USB port on my PC.
> 
> ...


 

 I went through this exercise with a Bifrost Uber as well.  I also did the similar exercise with an Asgard 2 and the analog section.  Basically the uber and HA-1 through both the HA-1 and the Asgard.  Then the HA-1 and the Asgard fed from first the HA-1 and then the uber.  I posted on this fairly early in this thread if I recall correctly.  My experience essentially matches yours.  I couldn't tell the amps apart when fed from either dac.  I could barely tell the two dacs apart, with the uber a bit smoother, more laid back, and the HA-1 a bit more detail oriented and bright.  The differences to me were vanishingly small though, bordering on expectation bias.  My takeaway - I kept the HA-1 as a 1 box solution with the best fit and finish I have encountered in anything I've owned (and a bitchin' screen), even though the Uber is a bit more my style.  Both amps are good (great), and the Asgard 2 is a great bargain.  The HA-1 is just so very hard to beat at it's price point.
  
 Disclaimer - I beta tested the HA-1, HA-2, PM-1 and PM-3, and I'm a shameless Oppo fanboy.


----------



## Spamateur

aamefford said:


> I went through this exercise with a Bifrost Uber as well.  I also did the similar exercise with an Asgard 2 and the analog section.  Basically the uber and HA-1 through both the HA-1 and the Asgard.  Then the HA-1 and the Asgard from first the HA-1 and then the uber.  I posted on this fairly early in this thread if I recall correctly.  My experience essentially matches yours.  I couldn't tell the amps apart from either dac.  I could barely tell the two dacs apart, with the uber a bit smoother, more laid back, and the HA-1 a bit more detail oriented and bright.  The differences to me were vanishingly small though.  My takeaway - I kept the HA-1 as a 1 box solution with the best fit and finish I have encountered in anything I've owned, even though the Uber is a bit more my style.  Both amps are good (great), and the Asgard 2 is a great bargain.
> 
> Disclaimer - I beta tested the HA-1, HA-2, PM-1 and PM-3, and I'm a shameless Oppo fanboy.


 
 The funny thing is after this post I actually had a flashback to reading your comparisons from when I was originally thinking of picking up the HA-1 a couple months ago. If I remember correctly, they gifted you an HA-1 in thanks for your beta testing feedback?
  
 Also, very happy to know that we're hearing similar things! I think your term "vanishingly small" is the best way to put it, considering it took multiple hours of comparing the two to hear consistent differences between the two DACs. What sonic differences that exist are incredibly subtle, and it basically came down to preferring the tiny increases in clarity of the HA-1 as well as loving the stark differences in fit and finish and feature set for the price, not to mention that gorgeous LCD screen is an instant eye catcher for anyone that walks into my computer room. I think Schiit products are fantastic for the price, but I have to say that pulling the Uber Bifrost out of the box was quite underwhelming compared to the Oppo unboxing experience where you just get this beautifully crafted monolithic slab of a machine. 
  
 I'm quite jealous of your beta testing. I do really regret that the PM-1 didn't work with my watermelon head and big ears, as I did really enjoy the sound signature and would have kept them as a nice counterpart to my LCD-X. I can only imagine that the warm, smooth, yummy sound sig of the PM-1 would be a perfect match with the HA-1.


----------



## aamefford

Yes, Oppo has been very generous with their beta test groups. It has been a very rewarding experience for me. The opportunity to interact with the product mangers and designers, as well as other testers and be involved as the product developed was a great experience.


----------



## billhickok

Are you supposed to get higher volume/gain out of the front balanced output vs. the regular quarter-inch output? Or am I just imagining things? I've been listening to my HD800's at -8dB using the quarter inch output for the past few weeks. Just picked up a balanced cable and now it seems -14dB is more suitable.


----------



## Badas

billhickok said:


> Are you supposed to get higher volume/gain out of the front balanced output vs. the regular quarter-inch output? Or am I just imagining things? I've been listening to my HD800's at -8dB using the quarter inch output for the past few weeks. Just picked up a balanced cable and now it seems -14dB is more suitable.




Yes. That is normal. HA-1 has more power / gain in balanced connection.


----------



## x RELIC x

4X more power through balanced as per the specs.


----------



## DaemonSire

hasturtheyellow said:


> That is normal. You are hearing the voltage being re-engaged for the headphone output (or the analog outputs, if you are connected with speakers). When turning on the HA-1, when muting, when changing inputs, or when the source resolution or frequency changes, then the HA-1 will mute the outputs. When muted, no voltage is present in these outputs as we are using a physical relay. After unmuting voltage is re-introduced to the analog and headphone outputs. This can result in a slight "pop" or "crackle" as most devices will amplify the change from no voltage to some voltage.


 
 Thanks for answering my question.  Everything seems right then!
  

 Loving the HA-1.  It has all the inputs you could ever want, USB works flawlessly, plenty of power for the LCD-2, HE500 and ZMF Blackwoods.  And it is GORGEOUS.  It is expensive but it *looks* expensive too.  Great job Oppo.


----------



## DaemonSire

And for any Canadians out there looking to get one, you should go to Solutions AV.  They are just outside Toronto and have excellent service and support.
  
 http://shop.solutionsav.ca/ha-1-headphone-amplifier-black-finish/
  
  
 The price, in Canadian, is cheaper than buying direct from Oppo because of our horrible exchange rate.  They are an authorized dealer and 'upgrade' your warranty to a 2 year exchange warranty.
  
 I bought mine from them and couldn't be more impressed with their service.


----------



## Alphanewb

daemonsire said:


> And for any Canadians out there looking to get one, you should go to Solutions AV.  They are just outside Toronto and have excellent service and support.
> 
> http://shop.solutionsav.ca/ha-1-headphone-amplifier-black-finish/
> 
> ...


 

 I want to echo this comment. I purchased a BDP-103 a couple years ago and the HA-1 a month ago from this company without issue.


----------



## wgb113

cotnijoe said:


> Hey all. Anyone have any experience with the schiit mjolnir/gungnir (or something like that...) stack vs the HA-1 in terms of sound? I know the stack is about 4-500 dollars more and has less functionality. Talking straight up headphone amp here.
> 
> Thanks!




My Oppo HA-1 replaced a Gungnir/Asgard 2 stack but it was primarily for features and to simplify the setup. During the transition my only headphones were a pair of AKG K712s and there was no appreciable difference in sound quality for me.

Bill


----------



## aqsw

alphanewb said:


> I want to echo this comment. I purchased a BDP-103 a couple years ago and the HA-1 a month ago from this company without issue.


A

Anybody in Winnipeg, I suggest Americn Hi Fi. Dennis will match the price. (Or he always has with me)


----------



## AudioMan2013

I have the HA-1 that is used mostly as a dac/preamp. I was curious about fpga based dacs and wanted to know of anyone here has any experience with the Nad M51 that would like to share their thoughts?


----------



## Boatschool02

Hello,
 I have a week old HA-1 and one day old LCD-2s.  I'm going to give them a few days of pink noise and EDM to work in.
 Questions for any similar owners:
 1. How much did/does the sound open up? (There is plenty of power via SE output, but I get a "closed in" or "lacking headroom" impression when playing tracks with which I'm very familiar.)
 2. Does the XLR out add just top end power in practice more headroom? (hp vs torque)  Stinks that the balanced cable I'd like probably can't be made before my 30 days is up on either product.
 3. Anyone in the same position upgrade to LCD-3 or stick with the HP and upgrade the amp?
 Thanks,


----------



## Badas

boatschool02 said:


> Hello,
> I have a week old HA-1 and one day old LCD-2s.  I'm going to give them a few days of pink noise and EDM to work in.
> Questions for any similar owners:
> 1. How much did/does the sound open up? (There is plenty of power via SE output, but I get a "closed in" or "lacking headroom" impression when playing tracks with which I'm very familiar.)
> ...


 

 The LCD-2 is not known for its soundstage. The LCD-3 is better however neither are known for it. They won't ever sound like the HD800 for example.
 I have the LCD-3 and I never noticed any difference in sound over time. I did with the HA-1 tho.


----------



## aqsw

boatschool02 said:


> Hello,
> I have a week old HA-1 and one day old LCD-2s.  I'm going to give them a few days of pink noise and EDM to work in.
> Questions for any similar owners:
> 1. How much did/does the sound open up? (There is plenty of power via SE output, but I get a "closed in" or "lacking headroom" impression when playing tracks with which I'm very familiar.)
> ...




I use my lcd2.2s pre fazor balanced with custom made cables. The soudstage is much greater than SE. Thank god they dont sound like the 800. This is a solid state amp so a little color is good. IMO. Let your HA1 burn in and enjoy your phones. They are a great pair together. Your budget is your only restraint. You are in diminishing returns now.

But im still buying, and I have the same unit. I'm not sellng that one though. It's a perfect office unit


----------



## Boatschool02

Thanks for the input. May have to try the LCD-3.
 Look forward to trying the OPPO's balanced connection.
 Don't get me wrong, LCD-2F does sound much better than my previous/starter cans.
 The tonal balance and sound stage differences are just more obvious than I could have expected.
 Had to start in this thread to make sure it wasn't a component mismatch or common amp experience.


----------



## Badas

aqsw said:


> I use my lcd2.2s pre fazor balanced with custom made cables. The soudstage is much greater than SE. *Thank god they dont sound like the 800*. This is a solid state amp so a little color is good. IMO. Let your HA1 burn in and enjoy your phones. They are a great pair together. Your budget is your only restraint. You are in diminishing returns now.
> 
> But im still buying, and I have the same unit. I'm not sellng that one though. It's a perfect office unit


 
  
 I agree with your HD800 statement. I shake my head every time someone says they sound great together. They don't know what they are missing. The combo is lifeless.
 If that is all I had I would get a hammer and smash both. I just couldn't take it.
 For the record I have listened to the combo. I couldn't take the cans off fast enough. HD800 does sound great with other DAC/Amps tho.
  
 The HA-1 / LCD is a great combo. Add a warmer DAC then you have a killer combo. One that I could live with and use forever. I could do without my tube amp with this combo.


----------



## aqsw

badas said:


> I agree with your HD800 statement. I shake my head every time someone says they sound great together. They don't know what they are missing. The combo is lifeless.
> If that is all I had I would get a hammer and smash both. I just couldn't take it.
> For the record I have listened to the combo. I couldn't take the cans off fast enough. HD800 does sound great with other DAC/Amps tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## aqsw

I have very old ears, but I really couldn't tell much difference when I tried the LCD3s. I wasn't a/b ing though. For a thousand bucks I really don't think I'm missing that much.


----------



## Armaegis

I was stupendously underwhelmed when I compared the LCD2 vs 3 a while back. Easy choice to take the 2 and spend the extra $1k on anything else.


----------



## wgb113

badas said:


> I agree with your HD800 statement. I shake my head every time someone says they sound great together. They don't know what they are missing. The combo is lifeless.
> If that is all I had I would get a hammer and smash both. I just couldn't take it.
> For the record I have listened to the combo. I couldn't take the cans off fast enough. HD800 does sound great with other DAC/Amps tho.
> 
> The HA-1 / LCD is a great combo. Add a warmer DAC then you have a killer combo. One that I could live with and use forever. I could do without my tube amp with this combo.


 
 Some of us just rather not color our sound that way (Audeze) is all.  Neither is right/wrong better/worse, to each their own, it's all good.
  
 Bill


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Boatschool02,
  
 Quote:


boatschool02 said:


> Hello,
> I have a week old HA-1 and one day old LCD-2s.  I'm going to give them a few days of pink noise and EDM to work in.
> Questions for any similar owners:
> 
> ...


 
  


boatschool02 said:


> Thanks for the input. May have to try the LCD-3.
> 
> *Look forward to trying the OPPO's balanced connection.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would vigorously encourage you to wait until you can get some balanced cables for the LCD-2 before spending money on the LCD-3.  
  
 Have a look at these charts showing the 4x difference in output power at various loads:
  

  
  

  
 The 32-Ohm OPPO PM-1 is a very efficient planar magnetic, and several people have said they don't hear any difference between driving it with 500 mW on the HA-1's TRS jack vs. 2000 mW on the 4-Pin XLR jack. I agree with that conclusion. Others have even incorrectly concluded that the PM-1 doesn't "scale" to more power, when in reality, it scales just as well as any other planar magnetic, as long as you start your comparison with a much lower power output than the 500 mW delivered by the TRS jack of the HA-1. Plug the PM-1 into a Sansa Clip. It will be plenty "loud," but the bass will be woolly and even the mids will be uncontrolled.
  
 Your 70-Ohm Audeze LCD-2, are much less efficient, even independent of their having more than twice the impedance of the OPPO PM-1.  (A headphone's impedance and sensitivity are not always inversely proportional). Unlike the PM-1, the LCD-2 is_ sufficiently inefficient_ to enjoy significant audible improvements with the 1679 mW available at 4-Pin XLR jack vs. 420 mw at the TRS jack.  Audeze support recommends a minimum of 1000 mW for the LCD-2. 420 mW does not deliver the dynamics and bass control you can enjoy with 1679 mW at the 4-Pin XLR jack.
  
 Mike


----------



## Boatschool02

Mike,
 Thanks for such a great response.
 Exactly what I needed to hear and coincides with previous 2-ch impressions.
 (Anything 100-1000 (class AB/D) watts vs a Pass Labs XA-30.5)
 I'll wrangle up a balanced cable before making any further decisions on the OPPO or the LCD-2.
 Really want to make the OPPO one box solution work.
 Sure, I could spend a grand more on phones, 2-3K on Auralic/Headamp, and 2K on stand alone DAC, but that'd defeat the purpose of my clean, concise, single power cord, simple $2k total OPPO/Audeze venture.
 V/r,
 Luke


----------



## zilch0md

boatschool02 said:


> Mike,
> Thanks for such a great response.
> Exactly what I needed to hear and coincides with previous 2-ch impressions.
> (Anything 100-1000 (class AB/D) watts vs a Pass Labs XA-30.5)
> ...


 
  
 You're welcome Luke!  
  
 The somewhat bright signature of the HA-1 DAC+Amp is exactly what the shelved highs of the LCD-2 need (in addition to the power available at the 4-Pin connector).  Brighter headphones (i.e. HD800) just don't work as well, in my opinion.
  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

I tried my JH/AK Angie UIEMs with the HA1 today and was absolutely blown away. I'm already smitten with the cohesive natural and extremely detailed sound of the Angie but the HA-1 took them up a notch. What really surprised me was there was no channel imbalance at low listening levels and I heard NO HISS. Zero, zilch, nadda, none. The bass was full and the mids had great musicality. The treble was not fatiguing in the least. 

Ironic how my new portable earphones sound best out of my desktop amp. Simply did it to test the coaxial out from the Cayin N6 I'm reviewing not expecting much, but boy was I wrong! The HA-1 keeps delivering the goods.


----------



## aqsw

x relic x said:


> I tried my JH/AK Angie UIEMs with the HA1 today and was absolutely blown away. I'm already smitten with the cohesive natural and extremely detailed sound of the Angie but the HA-1 took them up a notch. What really surprised me was there was no channel imbalance at low listening levels and I heard NO HISS. Zero, zilch, nadda, none. The bass was full and the mids had great musicality. The treble was not fatiguing in the least.
> 
> Ironic how my new portable earphones sound best out of my desktop amp. Simply did it to test the coaxial out from the Cayin N6 I'm reviewing not expecting much, but boy was I wrong! The HA-1 keeps delivering the goods.




The angies would probably sound great with any amp that has a noise floor of -125


----------



## zach915m

Got to spend some time with the HA-1 at the NYC head fi meet this weekend, and although I had heard it before I didn't get a chance to compare it in the past with my Decware taboo and Violectric 281. To my surprise it held it own, and was just as easing to listen to. The amount of weight, fluidity, and delicacy was perfect to my ears. Going back and forth between the taboo I didn't feel like I was losing out on musicality. Hopefully I'll get some more time with it again soon!

That lcd display is cool too.


----------



## keanex

Bump!


----------



## Dougr33

keanex said:


> Bump!


 

 +1 (this used to be a lively thread!!)
 Oppo... will there ever be a firmware update for this lovely machine. Refinements to the visuals, more choices on gain/mute settings?


----------



## happybuyer

Ran into a bizarre problem with sound in any browser on my PC.
  
 For example mp3 samples on Amazon, which I use (or used to use before this problem) to decide what CDs to buy.
  
 When I click on a sample, in Chrome or Internet Explorer, it immediately says error 4, and there is no sound.
  
 When I try playing a video, I get picture, but no sound, in either browser.
  
 My PC is configured to have all audio devices shut off except for the HA-1 USB driver.
  
 The HA-1 is turned on.
  
 I can play music with JRiver, through the HA-1.
  
 Computer sounds, for example warnings and alerts, play correctly.
  
 In Control Panel -> Manage audio devices, there is one device:
  
 Speakers
 2 - OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC
 Default Device
  
 My wife's PC works fine, and she has the same setup.
  
 Any idea what I need to do to fix this?


----------



## bfreedma

happybuyer said:


> Ran into a bizarre problem with sound in any browser on my PC.
> 
> For example mp3 samples on Amazon, which I use (or used to use before this problem) to decide what CDs to buy.
> 
> ...




If you haven't yet done so, update and/or uninstall and reload your audio drivers. If that doesn't resolve the problem, I'd download Malwarebytes and scan your system to see if it's been compromised.

Can post information from your system's event log? That might make it possible to provide more specific recommendations.


----------



## happybuyer

Odd. I clicked around in some of the sound-config dialogs and it started working. No idea what I changed.


----------



## Armaegis

I guessing your browsers hadn't locked onto the device properly. Sometimes flash videos or games will also do weird things and then the browser needs to be reset (which may require going into task manager and clearing some things out manually from memory).


----------



## StandUp713

After having the Oppo HA-1 for over three weeks now, I have a good opinion of the product. 

To give a perspective of where I am coming from with my opinion, I will explain how I am using it. The Oppo HA-1 is my primary output device from my PC. It's duties are D/A conversion, Pre-Amp for my JBL LSR305 Studio Monitors, and headphone amp for my LCD-X. 

The content would come from Tidal(lossless), PC Games, and various you tube channels. 

The appearance and build quality is fantastic. It has a solid build: this from pulling it out of the box and setting it up and playing with the inputs. Knobs and buttons give positive feedback. The remote has a good feel and works well for an IR remote. The UI & display is well thought out. I love the duel voltmeter display.

The sound of the DAC from both the LCD-X and the JBL's is astounding. I do not have a good audiophile vocabulary and knowledge to give you a proper impression, but I found no faults with it. Not counting some of the set ups I herd at the 2015 So Cal Can Jam( those sic high dollar systems), the HA-1 is the best sounding amp I have listened to. 

I really appreciate the functionality of being both the headphone amp and pre-amp. This was the solution I had been looking for as an audio control unit. The droid app works very well and very well laid out. I had no problems installing and getting to work. 

My only gripe is that you can not select the headphones or the pre-amp. When you hit mute, it only mutes the pre-amp. I really do not want to continuously unplug the headphones each time I go to the JBL monitors. Perhaps Oppo could control that function with a future software update?

None the less, I am extremely happy with Oppo HA-1 and have no problem recommending it to anybody else.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

dougr33 said:


> +1 (this used to be a lively thread!!)
> Oppo... will there ever be a firmware update for this lovely machine. Refinements to the visuals, more choices on gain/mute settings?


 
  
 We are keeping suggestions on file, but there are no planned firmware releases at the moment.


----------



## happybuyer

standup713 said:


> My only gripe is that you can not select the headphones or the pre-amp. When you hit mute, it only mutes the pre-amp. I really do not want to continuously unplug the headphones each time I go to the JBL monitors. Perhaps Oppo could control that function with a future software update?


 
 That's my only gripe too!


----------



## john57

I just but my JBL's on a remote power switch so that I an turn off the monitors when not in use. It is hard for me to reach the back to turn off the monitors in my setup.


----------



## wgb113

Anyone running Roon with their HA-1 as a DAC? Results? Might bite on the demo version soon.

Bill


----------



## happybuyer

It's baaaack.
  
 Nothing changed in settings, back to not hearing any Windows sounds, no youtube, yet JRiver plays digital audio files without a problem.
  
 Changing the HA-1 driver to non-exclusive has no effect.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Make sure that the HA-1 is still set as the Default Device for Sound.
  
 Make sure that the volume for the individual application is set appropriately. It is possible that the volume slider has been adjusted down or fully muted.
  
 If you are using JRiver, Foobar, or other application with WASAPI or ASIO, then close the application, as this will disable Direct Sound (which Windows uses for everything).


----------



## happybuyer

hasturtheyellow said:


> Make sure that the HA-1 is still set as the Default Device for Sound.
> 
> Make sure that the volume for the individual application is set appropriately. It is possible that the volume slider has been adjusted down or fully muted.
> 
> If you are using JRiver, Foobar, or other application with WASAPI or ASIO, then close the application, as this will disable Direct Sound (which Windows uses for everything).


 
 I only have one device for sounds, and it's the HA-1. All other drives are disabled.
  
 Volume is set to 100% on all sliders.
  
 JRiver is shut down.
  
 I had assumed that Windows would use the ASIO driver, and sent sound to the HA-1, same as when JRiver sends sound to the HA-1.
  
 This has worked, then not worked, then worked again, then not worked again. Currently it's not working.
  
 I've rebooted multiple times.
  
 Is it incorrect to just have ASIO active, and no other sound drivers?


----------



## john57

happybuyer said:


> I only have one device for sounds, and it's the HA-1. All other drives are disabled.
> 
> Volume is set to 100% on all sliders.
> 
> ...


 
 On windows make sure you exit JRiver not minimized in order for Windows audio subsystem  to regain control. Windows do not use the ASIO driver at all. It uses the Direct Sound driver.  All Amazon and Netflix videos normally use the Direct Sound(DS) There is a option to use the JRiver WDM driver instead of Direct Sound but it does not work well for video. Only audio applications can use the ASIO driver not Windows by itself.


----------



## happybuyer

john57 said:


> On windows make sure you exit JRiver not minimized in order for Windows audio subsystem  to regain control. Windows do not use the ASIO driver at all. It uses the Direct Sound driver.  All Amazon and Netflix videos normally use the Direct Sound(DS) There is a option to use the JRiver WDM driver instead of Direct Sound but it does not work well for video. Only audio applications can use the ASIO driver not Windows by itself.


 
 I'm shutting down JRiver, not just minimizing it.
  
 Currently in control panel -> sound -> manage audio devices the only device listed is:
  
 Speakers
 2 - OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC
 Default device
  
 In device manager -> sound, video and game controllers, these are disabled:
  
 High Definition Audio Device
 NVIDIA High Definition Audio (four of these)
 NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)
  
 And this is the only active device:
  
 OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC
  
 And I see no sign of Direct Sound.
  
 My thinking was, run all sound through the HA-1, and then either to headphones or speakers.
  
 It worked at one point. That's the puzzling part.
  
 My wife's PC is set up the same way, and she gets sound when playing videos, trying mp3s on Amazon, etc.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

If you right click on the Speaker Icon, then click "Playback devices", click on the HA-1 then "Configure" then select "Test" do you get an error message? If yes, and you remove the USB cable connected to the HA-1 and then reconnect it, if you press "Test" again, do you get audio?


----------



## john57

Speakers
 2 - OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC
 Default device

  That is the DS driver. There is six files listed under driver details like mine.
  
 On Device manger you should have two OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC showing
 One is stand alone and the other listed under sound, video and game controllers
  
 Otherwise you have a conflict somewhere. I am using win7 64bit


----------



## happybuyer

hasturtheyellow said:


> If you right click on the Speaker Icon, then click "Playback devices", click on the HA-1 then "Configure" then select "Test" do you get an error message? If yes, and you remove the USB cable connected to the HA-1 and then reconnect it, if you press "Test" again, do you get audio?


 
 THANK YOU! That was all it took. And it explains why it had worked, then didn't, then did, etc.


----------



## happybuyer

Spoke too soon. All that did was make the test tone work.
  
 Still can't get any sound when playing mp3s on Amazon.
  
 I'm about to move to a different PC. Maybe it will work better there.


----------



## happybuyer

john57 said:


> Speakers
> 2 - OPPO HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC
> Default device
> 
> ...


 
 I only have one.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

When you open the Volume Mixer, are the volumes for Amazon.com and your playback software for MP3 set properly? If they are not, then you will get no audio.


----------



## happybuyer

Everything's set to full volume.
  
 I get an immediate "error 4" in both Chrome and IE when trying to play mp3s on Amazon.
  
 I get no audio with videos in either browser on youtube and various news sites.


----------



## Armaegis

Not a fix per se, but possibly a work around. Use a usb/spdif converter that doesn't require any special drivers. Let windows select it as a default device, and use wasapi/asio/whatever you like with JRiver.


----------



## john57

happybuyer said:


> I only have one.


 
 This what shows up on mine


 Five are from Microsoft and one from IFI. Check with your wife machine. If you do not have this you could have something that is preventing a full install like a AV program.


----------



## sky.xd

Crackling and popping issue has come back to haunt me. I've tried two good quality usb cables now. So irritating because my bifrost isn't having any issues over USB to my PC


----------



## DaemonSire

sky.xd said:


> Crackling and popping issue has come back to haunt me. I've tried two good quality usb cables now. So irritating because my bifrost isn't having any issues over USB to my PC


 
 Have you tried playing with the buffer settings?  Launch the Oppo USB Audio Control Panel and play around with the settings there.


----------



## sky.xd

daemonsire said:


> Have you tried playing with the buffer settings?  Launch the Oppo USB Audio Control Panel and play around with the settings there.


 
  
 Yep I've tried pretty much every sample set in the buffer settings


----------



## drewTT

I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


----------



## dafos58

drewtt said:


> I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


 
  
 IMHO the HA-1 with the PM-1 is a mix for heaven. I tried the LCD2 with it, but for my taste the PM-1 has a more open and joyable sound. Beautiful lows and highs and voices sound more natural. Again, at least for my ears.


----------



## DaemonSire

drewtt said:


> I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


 
 I think it comes down which headphone itself you want as opposed to pairing it with the HA-1.  Both PM-1 and LCD2 are known to work great with the HA-1.  Both being made by Oppo for one another, you know the PM-1 and HA-1 will sound great together.
  
 So really it is just deciding which headphone you want.


----------



## money4me247

drewtt said:


> I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


 
 agree with the above comments. pick the headphones just based on the headphones. the ha-1 will drive either fine.


----------



## akhyar

drewtt said:


> I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


 
  
 And don't discount the PM-2 just because their RRP are lower than the 2 headphones you mentioned.
 Having tried all 3 with the HA-1, I'll go for the PM-2 and play around with the different pads to get the sq that I prefer.


----------



## mithrandir38

drewtt said:


> I can't decide whether to try the PM-1 or the LCD2 with this amp. I will primarily use it as DAC and pre but also would like to try some good headphones. Seems like most people here prefer the LCD2 in this setup?


 Imo, the LCD 2's are the ones to get. They are super transparent with this amp dac combo. The pm1's are ok, but the audeze phones are world class


----------



## wgb113

The Oppo PM-1/PM-2 both sound very nice with the HA-1 (as does the Audeze EL-8).  If you only use headphones casually I don't think you could go wrong with the PM-2.  It's much closer from a build standpoint to the PM-1 than I ever expected it to be.
  
 I prefer the sound signature of the AKG K812 over all of those I mentioned above but that's simply my preference for a more analytical sound from my gear.
  
 Bill


----------



## Firminator

Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).


----------



## AudioMan2013

firminator said:


> Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).




Yes, I am using mine as a dac/preamp for my home system to drive a pair of Parasound amps.


----------



## Badas

firminator said:


> Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).


 

 If you like bright and analytical then yes.


----------



## Firminator

badas said:


> If you like bright and analytical then yes.


 
 I actually do, sounds good then. Was thinking about M-DAC as well but I feel like the HA-1 is slightly bettered featured and more flexible.


----------



## x RELIC x

firminator said:


> Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).




It is most definately for me, but you'll get varied opinions for sure. I love the amount of crystal clear detail the HA-1 puts forward and others find it too fatiguing.


----------



## money4me247

firminator said:


> Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).


 
 if you are spending #1,200ish on the oppo ha-1 just for its dac stage, you can consider spending that same $1,000 ish on a stand alone dac such as the matrix x-sabre (here). also uses an ess sabre 9018 dac chip


----------



## olegausany

money4me247 said:


> firminator said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas on whether if this is worth it for just the dac stage alone? (will be using external amp).
> ...



Plus sounds identical to my ears but will take more desk and doesn't support Dad, not sure if it is important to you


----------



## Liu Junyuan

money4me247 said:


> if you are spending #1,200ish on the oppo ha-1 just for its dac stage, you can consider spending that same $1,000 ish on a stand alone dac such as the matrix x-sabre (here). also uses an ess sabre 9018 dac chip




I was just going to mention the X-Sabre. I would not buy the HA-1 only for its DAC. Another option would be the Gustard X-12.


----------



## Firminator

liu junyuan said:


> I was just going to mention the X-Sabre. I would not buy the HA-1 only for its DAC. Another option would be the Gustard X-12.


 
 Hmmm yeah seems like there's quite a few options around that price range. Looking at the Resonessence Labs Concero HD now as well.


----------



## Dougr33

Originally Posted by *Badas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 If you like bright and analytical then yes.
  
  
  
 It is NOT BRIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z06_Pilot

dougr33 said:


> Originally Posted by *Badas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you like bright and analytical then yes.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## rZn8

Hi, 
To owners of LCD-X, just checking which is your preferred Gain setting. I've set mine to Normal but Volume at about 12 o'clock position for a satisfactory listening level. Would it be better to set it to High. Sorry for the noob question


----------



## DaemonSire

rzn8 said:


> Hi,
> To owners of LCD-X, just checking which is your preferred Gain setting. I've set mine to Normal but Volume at about 12 o'clock position for a satisfactory listening level. Would it be better to set it to High. Sorry for the noob question


 
 It is generally recommended to use a lower gain and higher on the volume pot than higher gain and lower on the volume pot.  So unless you are nearing maxing out on normal gain (12 o'clock is nowhere near that), then you should stick with Normal gain.
  
 This is also stated in the HA-1 manual btw   but is good practice for all amps.


----------



## rZn8

daemonsire said:


> It is generally recommended to use a lower gain and higher on the volume pot than higher gain and lower on the volume pot.  So unless you are nearing maxing out on normal gain (12 o'clock is nowhere near that), then you should stick with Normal gain.
> 
> This is also stated in the HA-1 manual btw   but is good practice for all amps.




Thank you for the quick reply...


----------



## wgb113

z06_pilot said:


> +1


 
 +2
  
 Your bright is my accurate.
 Your accurate is my veiled.


----------



## AudioMan2013

wgb113 said:


> +2
> 
> Your bright is my accurate.
> Your accurate is my veiled.


 

 I agree, it is not bright but accurate.  It is important to make listening judgements after the unit has reached steady state temperature.


----------



## Badas

wgb113 said:


> +2
> 
> Your bright is my accurate.
> Your accurate is my veiled.


 

 How can it be accurate when you hear treble distortion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is bright. Too bright.


----------



## aqsw

badas said:


> How can it be accurate when you hear treble distortion.  It is bright. Too bright.




I don't find it bright at all. I don't hear any treble distortion though.


----------



## AudioMan2013

I also don't hear any treble distortion, and I am using silver plated cables that enhance the high frequencies.


----------



## Dougr33

badas said:


> How can it be accurate when you hear treble distortion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Who else is hearing 'treble distortion'??  This is a great piece of equipment that either you don't like, or some part of your system, room or head is broken. Or you work for another DAC manufacturer?  But why hang out here if you don't like the piece?


----------



## Badas

dougr33 said:


> Who else is hearing 'treble distortion'??  This is a great piece of equipment that either you don't like, or some part of your system, room or head is broken. Or you work for another DAC manufacturer?  But why hang out here if you don't like the piece?


 

 I'm starting to wonder if my HA-1 is broken. As others say it sounds great. Mine was one of the the first releases. First batch.
  
 I'm not the only one. Others have listened and they couldn't take the headphones off fast enough. One said and this is not my words "It sounds like a 70's DAC where they boosted the bass and to compensate they raised the treble". We all agreed. We also used multiple sources.
  
 I fixed mine by installing a outboard DAC. Everything else I find very agreeable. The Amp itself and feature set is real nice.
  
 Is there other early HA-1 users that find the built in DAC way too bright/harsh?


----------



## Raptor34

dougr33 said:


> Who else is hearing 'treble distortion'??  This is a great piece of equipment that either you don't like, or some part of your system, room or head is broken. Or you work for another DAC manufacturer?  But why hang out here if you don't like the piece?


 

 I don't hear any treble distortion because there is none.   Please, don't feed the TROLL!


----------



## AudioMan2013

Dac is silky smooth, there must be some other problem.  Try the following (1) Listen while HA-1 has been on for at least 30 minutes, when it is nice and warm.  (2) Burn in HA-1 with 2 days non stop feeding it a large play list from a pc, might as well do a pair of headphones as well at medium listening volume.  I have 2 units and they both are the best implementation of the ESS9018 dac chip that I have heard compared to the BDP-105, BDP-95, and IBASSO DX100.


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> I don't hear any treble distortion because there is none.   Please, don't feed the TROLL!


 

 Why am I a Troll? This is a freakin impressions thread. Mine is bright and harsh. Full stop. That is my impression. Not only my impression but also some very experienced other members impression as well.
  
 I paid full price for my HA-1. I don't work for another manufacturer or the industry. I'm not a Fanboy of any particular brand (well maybe Oppo). So why am I the Troll????
  
 A lot of you guys get very rude when someone gives a impression. Not really fair. Maybe the thread should be called the Oppo HA-1 Fanboys only thread.
  
 I try to keep it reasonable and even suggest that maybe, just maybe mine is even broken. I get rewarded by being called a Troll.


----------



## Raptor34

Go to your room and be quiet.


----------



## x RELIC x

No distortions whatsoever. Bought mine 5 minutes after it was first released, first batch. If I heard distortion I'd have taken advantage of the 30 day money back satisfaction policy.


----------



## Badas

raptor34 said:


> Go to your room and be quiet.


 

 I will do. Let impressions be impressions. Even if it doesn't meet your impression.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> No distortions whatsoever. Bought mine 5 minutes after it was first released, first batch. If I heard distortion I'd have taken advantage of the 30 day money back satisfaction policy.


 

 I will tell you what I will do.
  
 I'm going to a headphone meet later this year and have agreed to take the Oppo HA-1, Woo WA22 and Audeze LCD-3 to the meet.
  
 I will setup the HA-1 to get feed a source direct and also from the external DAC. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Dougr33

badas said:


> Why am I a Troll? This is a freakin impressions thread. Mine is bright and harsh. Full stop. That is my impression. Not only my impression but also some very experienced other members impression as well.
> 
> I paid full price for my HA-1. I don't work for another manufacturer or the industry. I'm not a Fanboy of any particular brand (well maybe Oppo). So why am I the Troll????
> 
> ...


 

 I agree, you shouldn't be called a troll.  And maybe yours is defective, or you really don't like it.  But it's gotten too many excellent reviews for it to actually be 'distorting treble'.  At a certain point, these threads do end up mostly being fanboys (me, because I'm interested in how others are enjoying theirs, and want to hear if there's a firmware update), or those interested in the unit. I've not seen too many posts besides yours though basically calling the DAC section inept?


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > No distortions whatsoever. Bought mine 5 minutes after it was first released, first batch. If I heard distortion I'd have taken advantage of the 30 day money back satisfaction policy.
> ...




I know you've been doing a lot of tests with the HA-1 compared to other gear. We've gone back and forth on this a few times in this thread already and I have no problems with what you describe as something you do not like. I'm just wondering if the source music files, or codec decoder, or cable, or something in the chain is contributing to what you hear.

I hear distortion _in music files a LOT easier with the HA-1_ but if listen hard enough they are there with other devices as well, just not heard so easily. For good or bad I can't listen to some tracks now on the HA-1 because I hear how much crap is out there in recordings. Like I just said, it's not only on the HA-1 I hear this but it's much easier to gloss over on other devices.


----------



## wgb113

I don't hear any treble distortion. I don't feel it adds any coloration as either a DAC or a headphone amp. 

There may indeed be an issue with your unit if the distortion you're hearing occurs repeatedly, on different songs, albums, sources and at different volume levels.

My understanding is that Oppo's customer service is pretty reasonable so if you're still within warranty (I'm assuming it's been like this from day 1) why not exchange it?

Bill


----------



## Badas

wgb113 said:


> I don't hear any treble distortion. I don't feel it adds any coloration as either a DAC or a headphone amp.
> 
> There may indeed be an issue with your unit if the distortion you're hearing occurs repeatedly, on different songs, albums, sources and at different volume levels.
> 
> ...


 

 I know a shop that stocks them. I will run in and take a listen to their HA-1 and see if it sounds different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm not overly worried. The outboard DAC is super nice. Plus the rest of the Oppo HA-1 is fan freakin tastic.


----------



## DaemonSire

@Badas, I don't think you're a troll either and agree, this is an impressions thread.  You should be free to post whatever impressions you have  - good or bad.
  
 Personally, I don't agree with your experience since I don't find it bright either.  To me, it is very clear and neutral.  I love the HA-1 for just getting out of the way and presenting the sound sig of the headphones themselves.
  
 Even though I don't share the same impression, it shouldn't stop you from expressing yours.


----------



## Jackson99

daemonsire said:


> @Badas, I don't think you're a troll either and agree, this is an impressions thread.  You should be free to post whatever impressions you have  - good or bad.
> 
> Personally, I don't agree with your experience since I don't find it bright either.  To me, it is very clear and neutral.  I love the HA-1 for just getting out of the way and presenting the sound sig of the headphones themselves.
> 
> Even though I don't share the same impression, it shouldn't stop you from expressing yours.


 
  
 +1
 Very well said.  I happen to agree with your thoughts on the HA-1--I think it's fantastically transparent. I don't find it to be bright at all... but I there's certainly room in this thread for differing opinions.
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

Bright is one thing, but distortions is another. If one is allergic to a certain signature that's well within their right to say so, but saying the DAC has distortions is something that is much bigger and simply doesn't jive with what many have experienced with the HA-1. 

By all means Badas share your thoughts, but I feel that distortion may be outside of normal spec for the HA-1.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Bright is one thing, but distortions is another. If one is allergic to a certain signature that's well within their right to say so, but saying the DAC has distortions is something that is much bigger and simply doesn't jive with what many have experienced with the HA-1.
> 
> *By all means Badas share your thoughts, but I feel that distortion may be outside of normal spec for the HA-1.*


 
  
 That's what I will find out. Like I said it is not only myself that has heard it. I also have multiple sources connected (even Oppo's own BDP-103D player) and it still distorts.
  
 I will shut up until I listen to another HA-1 with my headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

With my new love affair with the JH Angie IEM I've been ignoring the HA-1 as of late. After the recent conversation I thought I'd try the pairing again as I was impressed earlier when I matched them together. Specificly listening for distortion I can confidently say I hear nothing that resembles distortion of any kind.

These are fairly sensitive IEMs at 17 Ohm impedance and a sensitivity of 117db@1 kHz so every time I plug them in to the HA-1 I'm simply blown away that they pair so well. I hear zero noise (hiss) with music paused and there is lots of good room on the volume pot without going over my usual listening level of around 85db. 

The timbre of instruments is turned up a notch and the clarity and resolution with the Angie is amazing as is the body and lower registers. I'm going have to lose myself in a self induced, completely blissful, musical coma for a while!


----------



## ImmaLizard

badas said:


> I will shut up until I listen to another HA-1 with my headphones.


Doubt it


----------



## money4me247

badas said:


> That's what I will find out. Like I said it is not only myself that has heard it. I also have multiple sources connected (even Oppo's own BDP-103D player) and it still distorts.
> 
> I will shut up until I listen to another HA-1 with my headphones.


 
 I guess for me personally, it would be helpful for you to include the entire chain that you test as well as the source tracks used. then if you can note the specific time sections on the songs where you notice your concern as well as a description. that would be the most informative direct comparison.


----------



## Badas

money4me247 said:


> I guess for me personally, it would be helpful for you to include the entire chain that you test as well as the source tracks used. then if you can note the specific time sections on the songs where you notice your concern as well as a description. that would be the most informative direct comparison.




IPod 160G Classic in Arcam DrDock, digital coax into HA-1
Oppo BDP 103D optical into HA-1 for CD, SACD and DVD Audio.

On the Senny HD700 and HD800 everything is unlistenable. All sources, all music I can hear treble harshness and distortion. Even on SACD and DVD Audio.

On the Audeze LCD3 it is almost listenable. Can still hear distortion on all sources.


----------



## Badas

immalizard said:


> Doubt it




Well if I hear it the same on another HA-1 then yeah I will give my impression. Guess what I'm not the only person that thinks the HA-1 is bright. Plenty of others had said so.

If you like analytical then you are set. If you have treble intolerance ya better run some where else as you will want to pull ya hear out. It is not fun.


----------



## Badas

I might as well give you guys a comparisson and some perspective. The outboard DAC I'm using is the Arcam irDAC. 

Same source and music.

If I listen to something bright like Elton John (SACD), ELO (CD) or Adel (CD). Using the HA-1 it distorts like mad. Suicide stuff. Very nearly wanted to give up on headgear.

If I use the Arcam irDAC even on the very brightest music it is bright but tolerable. Plus I don't hear any distortion ever. Same source, same headphone and amp. Just a different DAC. Two totally worlds apart results.

If I listen to something dynamic. Good midrange, bass and treble. The Oppo DAC sounds nice but I still hear treble distortion. The same again on the Arcam it just sounds incredible. 

Either my Oppo is broke or the Oppo is not nice at rendering treble compared to other DACs on the market.

Also. I found the Aulric Vega DAC rendered music very similar to the Arcam DAC. Similar in so many ways. I understand the Vega uses the same chipset as the HA-1 as well. They are obviously implemented very differently tho.


----------



## money4me247

badas said:


> IPod 160G Classic in Arcam DrDock, digital coax into HA-1
> Oppo BDP 103D optical into HA-1 for CD, SACD and DVD Audio.
> 
> On the Senny HD700 and HD800 everything is unlistenable. All sources, all music I can hear treble harshness and distortion. Even on SACD and DVD Audio.
> ...


 
 Thank you for the information.
  
 That is interesting though. In my mind, distortion will become more apparent with better/more highly resolving gear. So the LCD-3 should pick up on more distortion or the distortion is greater detail than the HD700, rather than the other way around. Seems to me to be an issue with poor equipment 'synergy' aka the HD700's coloration sounds worse through the HA-1. just some personal thoughts for you to consider as I do not own either so cannot test it out myself.


----------



## x RELIC x

Badas I don't know about Elton John or ELO, but Adel is known for terrible CD recordings. Her CD releases have some of the worst dynamic range out there and I hear lots of distortion in her songs. Not sure why you can't pick it up with the other gear you have but it's easy for me to hear from almost all my sources.

In the case of Adel I'd say it's her CD recording at fault.

An example of my experience hearing such a thing is from Norah Jones 'Don't Know Why' from her 'Come Away With Me' album. When she sing "yoooou'll beeee *oooon myyyy* miiiiind" at around 1:13-1:14 there is significant clipping and distortion in the bold parts I highlight. It also happens later at around 1:56 in the track. Before I had the HA-1 I didn't really hear it. After I heard it on the HA-1 I checked the track on my other sources and sure enough it was there, just harder to hear. Are you absolutely sure it's not the HA-1 just revealing schiit in the tracks?

Again, if you don't like the bright DAC then that's fine. But to say it _causes distortion_ I think is not really fair or true and not what the consensus says about the DAC. It is a very revealing implementation. Some people just don't like that.


----------



## x RELIC x

money4me247 said:


> badas said:
> 
> 
> > IPod 160G Classic in Arcam DrDock, digital coax into HA-1
> ...




I would also agree that the HD700 - HD800synergy with the HA-1 wouldn't be that great. I'm personally not a fan of either headphone for my taste and wouldn't use them with the HA-1. Again, we've heard Badas say manyMANY times that he doesn't like them on the HA-1.


----------



## goldendarko

Agreed with the Adele recordings (I like her music, but the quality is crap), but Elton John's stuff is excellent, particularly the stuff they re-released on SACD a few years back. 

Just curious Badas, if you do find it bright why not just return it? I think the HA-1 is best described as neutral, I've heard bright before and this ain't bright. May just be you prefer warmer gear is all, which makes sense if you are comparing it with your Woo Audio WA22.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> Agreed with the Adele recordings (I like her music, but the quality is crap), but Elton John's stuff is excellent, particularly the stuff they re-released on SACD a few years back.
> 
> Just curious Badas, if you do find it bright why not just return it? I think the HA-1 is best described as neutral, I've heard bright before and this ain't bright. May just be you prefer warmer gear is all, which makes sense if you are comparing it with your Woo Audio WA22.




Actually, looking back, about half of this thread is Badas saying he doesn't like it. Every time someone posts they like it or asks a question he takes the opportunity to share his distaste for the DAC section. It's getting a little old. I'm not trying to say his opinion is wrong, but for a while there all you needed to do is look on every couple of pages and he's there saying how he doesn't like the DAC. He's found a solution in the Arcam Dock. Move on.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Actually, looking back, about half of this thread is Badas saying he doesn't like it. Every time someone posts they like it or asks a question he takes the opportunity to share his distaste for the DAC section. It's getting a little old. I'm not trying to say his opinion is wrong, but for a while there all you needed to do is look on every couple of pages and he's there saying how he doesn't like the DAC. He's found a solution in the Arcam Dock. Move on.




Also if you look back it is very very regular that you praise it. Almost saying it is the greatest piece of audio kit ever made. So back at ya. I didn't react to your last praise but I wanted to puke. However I get jumped on every time. 

Just offering another perspective. Once again it says Oppo HA-1 impressions thread. Not Oppo HA-1 praise only thread. 

Also Elton John is SACD. It doesn't get any better recorded. Also using Oppo's very own player to play it. Elton John was just a example on bright music. I hear it on basically all music.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, looking back, about half of this thread is Badas saying he doesn't like it. Every time someone posts they like it or asks a question he takes the opportunity to share his distaste for the DAC section. It's getting a little old. I'm not trying to say his opinion is wrong, but for a while there all you needed to do is look on every couple of pages and he's there saying how he doesn't like the DAC. He's found a solution in the Arcam Dock. Move on.
> ...




Oh please don't puke. I'm happy with my purchase so I've stuck around. I like to share, as do you. I'm not criticizing your opinion just that it seems to go on for quite a few posts is all, like a merry go round. I understand you're not happy with the performance. That's too bad as I know you were quite smitten with it when you first got it, even bought the limited stand. I'm at a loss though why you still have it as you've obviously bought better gear for you since.

I don't think the HA-1 is the best piece of audio kit ever made, but I appreciate what it can do at its price point, and if I'm surprised by it a year after I purchased it I think that's something to share.

Not sure there is much more to help on the topic is more what I guess I'm trying to say. With all that said I'm still curious if you pick up distortions on another unit or if it's just yours.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Oh please don't puke. I'm happy with my purchase so I've stuck around. I like to share, as do you. I'm not criticizing your opinion just that it seems to go on for quite a few posts is all, like a merry go round. I understand you're not happy with the performance. That's too bad as I know you were quite smitten with it when you first got it, even bought the limited stand. I'm at a loss though why you still have it as you've obviously bought better gear for you since.
> 
> I don't think the HA-1 is the best piece of audio kit ever made, but I appreciate what it can do at its price point, and if I'm surprised by it a year after I purchased it I think that's something to share.
> 
> Not sure there is much more to help on the topic is more what I guess I'm trying to say. With all that said I'm still curious if you pick up distortions on another unit or if it's just yours.




Yip. We are in agreement on a number of points. Kinda sad we clash on others. We have opposing thoughts on just one aspect of this device. Just the DAC.

You are right. Did I enjoy it when I first received. Yip. Do I enjoy now. Well to be honest I don't use much now (there is a but to come). Why do I keep it? A number of reasons. Believe it or not I am a Oppo fanboy. I love their stuff. I have purchased these from Oppo. BDP 80, BDP 83, BDP 93, 2 times BDP 103D and the HA-1. All the stuff I have bought is still running well and gets very well used. The only thing I don't like is one aspect on one piece of kit. So here comes the other reason for keeping. I've fixed it by adding the external DAC. Everything else about the Oppo is top knotch. Plus it owes me nothing. So I might as well keep it. 

I actually have plans to use it even more. I want to use it for short listening sessions. Like just a album. For long sessions I will use the tubes. So I have a plan to get the PM2 to compliment the HA-1 for those short sessions. Then use the Audeze / tubes for long sessions.

Hopefully we don't clash to much more. I still want to get the message out that if you don't like neutral and tend to like warm like many DACs in the market then the HA-1 might not be the best choice. Just like the member the other day. He said he liked it that way so I said no more. If someone asks then I will give my side of the story as well. It then gives future members more perspective. To make a informed choice. 

Yes. I do need to listen to another HA-1 to see if mine is a one off. Very unlikely but a possibility. I will see if I can go this weekend and test.


----------



## x RELIC x

What perked my ears up was the distortion from the DAC comments. I just don't hear any, and I listen pretty critically. 

I agree, it's a fair warning to those that don't expect the neutral clarity of the HA-1 to look elsewhere. I have the Pan Am and some days it's all I want to hear, toe tapping and all.

The PM-2 might be a really good call for you and your HA-1. They should balance each other well. Keep us posted.


----------



## youngarthur

x relic x said:


> I know you've been doing a lot of tests with the HA-1 compared to other gear. We've gone back and forth on this a few times in this thread already and I have no problems with what you describe as something you do not like. I'm just wondering if the source music files, or codec decoder, or cable, or something in the chain is contributing to what you hear.
> 
> I hear distortion _in music files a LOT easier with the HA-1_ but if listen hard enough they are there with other devices as well, just not heard so easily. For good or bad I can't listen to some tracks now on the HA-1 because I hear how much crap is out there in recordings. Like I just said, it's not only on the HA-1 I hear this but it's much easier to gloss over on other devices.


 
  


badas said:


> Why am I a Troll? This is a freakin impressions thread. Mine is bright and harsh. Full stop. That is my impression. Not only my impression but also some very experienced other members impression as well.
> 
> I paid full price for my HA-1. I don't work for another manufacturer or the industry. I'm not a Fanboy of any particular brand (well maybe Oppo). So why am I the Troll????
> 
> ...


 

 Badas, It is possible,that you have very good hearing,and are  sensitive to top end treble. At 75 years old, and having listened on earphones,since the age of twelve,my ears have lost the top end treble,so maybe we are both right,in what we are hearing?. If its not right for you and your ears, it does not matter what anyone else thinks. One thing is clear, we all hear differently.


----------



## money4me247

@Badas, ahhh well, I was about to PM you my interest in purchasing a HA-1 and the stand, but sounds like you are planning on keeping it regardless. cheers


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am guessing the issue is with the term "distortion." I have heard the HA-1 extensively with the HD 600 and HE-560. Compared with other gear, I do not hear distortion. It is possible, however, that what you are describing are features inherent to SABRE DAC implementations, which can introduce some digital glare/brightness, one-note bass, and so on. On the other hand, SABRE's are highly detailed and airy, with some notable examples being Matrix M-Stage, Gustard X12, GO V2. This is an inherent property of all SABRE and D/S chips but depending on the implementation can be less conspicuous or harsh than others. I found the HA-1's implementation to be fantastic; however, unfortunately I have never heard another SABRE before. With that being said, I think with something like the HD 800, I can definitely see why it would be too bright for some. HE-560 was bordering on too much for my tastes. The term "distortion" though makes it sound like the HA-1 is struggling to power headphones and is clipping as a result. Looking at the specs and based on my experience, I don't see this as being possible with either high Z or low Z cans, save perhaps highly sensitive IEMs.


----------



## aqsw

liu junyuan said:


> I am guessing the issue is with the term "distortion." I have heard the HA-1 extensively with the HD 600 and HE-560. Compared with other gear, I do not hear distortion. It is possible, however, that what you are describing are features inherent to SABRE DAC implementations, which can introduce some digital glare/brightness, one-note bass, and so on. On the other hand, SABRE's are highly detailed and airy, with some notable examples being Matrix M-Stage, Gustard X12, GO V2. This is an inherent property of all SABRE and D/S chips but depending on the implementation can be less conspicuous or harsh than others. I found the HA-1's implementation to be fantastic; however, unfortunately I have never heard another SABRE before. With that being said, I think with something like the HD 800, I can definitely see why it would be too bright for some. HE-560 was bordering on too much for my tastes. The term "distortion" though makes it sound like the HA-1 is struggling to power headphones and is clipping as a result. Looking at the specs and based on my experience, I don't see this as being possible with either high Z or low Z cans, save perhaps highly sensitive IEMs.




+1,

That's what I wanted to say!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yes, but I intended to say Matrix X-Sabre, not the M-Stage amp, lol.


----------



## Badas

youngarthur said:


> Badas, It is possible,that you have very good hearing,and are  sensitive to top end treble. At 75 years old, and having listened on earphones,since the age of twelve,my ears have lost the top end treble,so maybe we are both right,in what we are hearing?. If its not right for you and your ears, it does not matter what anyone else thinks. One thing is clear, we all hear differently.




Yes. It has been mentioned before. I had my ears tested last year. Tested well above my age (45). I hear very very high. So it seems to be a big issue.




liu junyuan said:


> I am guessing the issue is with the term "distortion." I have heard the HA-1 extensively with the HD 600 and HE-560. Compared with other gear, I do not hear distortion. It is possible, however, that what you are describing are features inherent to SABRE DAC implementations, which can introduce some digital glare/brightness, one-note bass, and so on. On the other hand, SABRE's are highly detailed and airy, with some notable examples being Matrix M-Stage, Gustard X12, GO V2. This is an inherent property of all SABRE and D/S chips but depending on the implementation can be less conspicuous or harsh than others. I found the HA-1's implementation to be fantastic; however, unfortunately I have never heard another SABRE before. With that being said, I think with something like the HD 800, I can definitely see why it would be too bright for some. HE-560 was bordering on too much for my tastes. The term "distortion" though makes it sound like the HA-1 is struggling to power headphones and is clipping as a result. Looking at the specs and based on my experience, I don't see this as being possible with either high Z or low Z cans, save perhaps highly sensitive IEMs.




I most defintly hear distortion. Crackling effect. Just like a speaker clipping. That is exactly the way I would explain it. The treble notes are just not rendered sweetly. They rendered with crackle. As above my hearing is very high for my age. Hopefully with more headphone listening it might destroy some of those high frequencies and develop a natural treble roll.  No seriously I don't listen loud. 

To compare. If I use the Oppo DAC I hear treble crackle, I can then switch straight to the Arcam DAC as the music is playing I hear the same treble notes but without crackle. Same goes with the tube amp. Same notes just sweeter again. Defintly not the Oppo Amp as I use it to switch between DACs.


----------



## goldendarko

If your unit is crackling then your unit is defective. End of story. You need to contact Oppo and have it replaced.


----------



## aqsw

goldendarko said:


> If your unit is crackling then your unit is defective. End of story. You need to contact Oppo and have it replaced.




I agree, never heard crackling.

And do I know crackling. I had Cerwin Ve3as in the 70s.


----------



## hodgjy

badas said:


> I might as well give you guys a comparisson and some perspective. The outboard DAC I'm using is the Arcam irDAC.
> 
> Same source and music.
> 
> ...


 
 Sabre is known to render the treble a little spitty. Are you hearing that or is the distortion more than that?


----------



## Badas

hodgjy said:


> Sabre is known to render the treble a little spitty. Are you hearing that or is the distortion more than that?




Spitty would be a good way to describe it. 

I'm on my way to listen to another HA-1 right now. I will report back in a few hours.


----------



## aqsw

hodgjy said:


> Sabre is known to render the treble a little spitty. Are you hearing that or is the distortion more than that?




Not like that. 

Hey Badas, I think we would really appreciate if you tried another HA-1. Could you imagine, if after all your pan posts that it was a faulty unit and you actually like the HA-1

Sorry, didnt catch your last post.
Looking forward.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

badas said:


> Yes. It has been mentioned before. I had my ears tested last year. Tested well above my age (45). I hear very very high. So it seems to be a big issue.
> I most defintly hear distortion. Crackling effect. Just like a speaker clipping. That is exactly the way I would explain it. The treble notes are just not rendered sweetly. They rendered with crackle. As above my hearing is very high for my age. Hopefully with more headphone listening it might destroy some of those high frequencies and develop a natural treble roll.  No seriously I don't listen loud.
> 
> To compare. If I use the Oppo DAC I hear treble crackle, I can then switch straight to the Arcam DAC as the music is playing I hear the same treble notes but without crackle. Same goes with the tube amp. Same notes just sweeter again. Defintly not the Oppo Amp as I use it to switch between DACs.




Thanks for the explanation. That is unlistenable then. I would have it checked because it sounds like a defect as others have said. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## x RELIC x

Just a thought.......... Badas, do you use EQ on the iPod Classic? I know you hear it with the BDP-103 as a source as well but I'm curious about the Classic. I don't think you would but............


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Just a thought.......... Badas, do you use EQ on the iPod Classic? I know you hear it with the BDP-103 as a source as well but I'm curious about the Classic. I don't think you would but............




Nope. No EQ.

Okay. I can confirm a lot now.

I took my Oppo to the shop where they had another. Sitting side by side they are exactly the same. So no mine is not defective. To my ears and staff in the shop they are identical. 

I listened to mine and the other in the shop. I could hear treble breakup or speckle is a good word. It comes across as distorted. Hand it all to a staff member and they look at me blankly like I'm mental. So just something only I can hear.

I then plugged in the shops Vega DAC that uses the same chipset and the speckle is gone. Similar to my Arcam DAC. So it is not the chipset. It is the way it is implemented. 

Interesting experiment. So it seems I am very sensitive to treble speckle and the Oppo shows it up. Future buyers should be aware if they are sensitive to treble. I won't be the only one to hear this. 

Difference between the Vega DAC and the Oppo was massive. The Vega was super clean in treble range.


----------



## x RELIC x

There ya go. 

Interesting........ Now I wish I had the cash outlay for the Vega, even if I don't hear the treble speckle. I like the new term by the way. Thanks for the update on what you hear.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Sell the HA-1 then. It is just not for you. If nkt the Vega. go for the Yggydrasil and save money.


----------



## money4me247

i am interested in the oppo ha1 (even more so if its in black). Pm me if you want to sell.


----------



## avraham

badas said:


> IPod 160G Classic in Arcam DrDock, digital coax into HA-1
> Oppo BDP 103D optical into HA-1 for CD, SACD and DVD Audio.
> 
> On the Senny HD700 and HD800 everything is unlistenable. All sources, all music I can hear treble harshness and distortion. Even on SACD and DVD Audio.
> ...


 

 You can only output SACD or DVD Audio as analog from any player.  If you are using optical out from The BDP 103 you are getting the RBCD layer from either the SACD or the DVD Audio.  When I play SACD or DVD Audio on my DBP-105 it is output via balanced analog cables to the HA-1 bypassing the DAC portion of the HA-1.


----------



## Badas

avraham said:


> You can only output SACD or DVD Audio as analog from any player.  If you are using optical out from The BDP 103 you are getting the RBCD layer from either the SACD or the DVD Audio.  When I play SACD or DVD Audio on my DBP-105 it is output via balanced analog cables to the HA-1 bypassing the DAC portion of the HA-1.




Correct. RCA for SACD. Optical for CD. Well spotted. That is the way I have set it up. 
I will relisten to the SACD and see if I can here treble speckle. It should be interesting as it will use another DAC. 

I'm holding onto the HA-1 guys. As I'm using the Arcam DAC now. Just not using the Oppo DAC. Which I like the sound a lot better.


----------



## x RELIC x

money4me247 said:


> i am interested in the oppo ha1 (even more so if its in black). Pm me if you want to sell.




I was STRONGLY considering the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and to be honest if they didn't just sell out of the first 500 I may have sold my HA-1 to you and picked up the LC. As it is I'll keep the HA-1 for now as I actually like the DAC/amp combo.


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> I was STRONGLY considering the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and to be honest if they didn't just sell out of the first 500 I may have sold my HA-1 to you and picked up the LC. As it is I'll keep the HA-1 for now as I actually like the DAC/amp combo.



 


I was thinking the exact same thing. The Carbon is $599 (for now) and the Arcam irDac that you already own is $699 so for about the same price as the HA-1 you can have a setup with a better amp (assuming the Carbon is as good as everyone is proclaiming it to be) to go with the DAC that you prefer over the HA-1. As long as you don't mind a 2 box setup I would think you would get more pleasure out of the Arcam/Liquid Carbon combo and would end up saving money if you sold your HA-1. Just a suggestion, but that's probably what I would do if I really preferred the irDAC over the HA-1's DAC section that much. No need to pay the premium of the HA-1 if your not going to use it's DAC implementation there are probably better options.


----------



## money4me247

x relic x said:


> money4me247 said:
> 
> 
> > i am interested in the oppo ha1 (even more so if its in black). Pm me if you want to sell.
> ...


 
 hahah I'm on the pre-order for the Liquid Carbon. maybe we can do a loaner swap or something. really just wanting to try out more gear. cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I was STRONGLY considering the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and to be honest if they didn't just sell out of the first 500 I may have sold my HA-1 to you and picked up the LC. As it is I'll keep the HA-1 for now as I actually like the DAC/amp combo.
> ...




I don't own the Arcam, that's Badas. Part of my hesitation was I like the HA-1 DAC.


----------



## x RELIC x

money4me247 said:


> hahah I'm on the pre-order for the Liquid Carbon. maybe we can do a loaner swap or something. really just wanting to try out more gear. cheers!




I'm slightly regretting it now but not enough to stress about it. Now the site says available for reservation (at the same price)......... What does that mean? Anyway, a swap would be hella expensive for shipping the HA-1 cross boarder but might be worth it. Or meet me at the West Coast border at the arranged time! Lol!

Fantastic review of the HE-1000 btw.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah sorry I was just saying I agree with you, but I was referencing Badas and his Arcam irDAC. I agree though I find the HA-1 to be solid all the way through, including looks. One thing about most audio gear is that you kind of just want to hide it away and listen to it, but the HA-1 really looks nice prominently displayed on the desktop especially with the cool display options.


----------



## x RELIC x

No worries Golden, just keeping it straight. I agree on the looks of it. I'm also in money's position wanting to test more gear.


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> No worries Golden, just keeping it straight. I agree on the looks of it. I'm also in money's position wanting to test more gear.



 


Yeah, I'm the same way I've got the HA-1 with the Carbon on order, looking to try tubes next (probably ALO Audio Studio Six), just sold my Ragnarok too. Helps to give you a good baseline when you are able to try a bunch of different gear. So far the HA-1 has been one of the best values I've yet experienced.


----------



## x RELIC x

Studio Six has been on my radar for a while. Solid choice IMO. Should compliment the HA-1 well.


----------



## goldendarko

That's my hope anyway, I'm hoping it will make a good pairing with the HE1000. I like the synergy of the HA-1 and LCD-3F for desktop use. The LCD's need a more neutral amp IMO since they are already a colored headphone, and the HA-1 has plenty of power to drive them.


----------



## money4me247

x relic x said:


> I'm slightly regretting it now but not enough to stress about it. Now the site says available for reservation (at the same price)......... What does that mean? Anyway, a swap would be hella expensive for shipping the HA-1 cross boarder but might be worth it. Or meet me at the West Coast border at the arranged time! Lol!
> 
> Fantastic review of the HE-1000 btw.




hahah i wld totally be down for something like that!! i just live wayyy too far away from canada to do it right now. if im ever in that area w audio goodies though, ill give you a holla! 

thank you for the kudos & kind words on my review. rly glad u enjoyed it!!!


----------



## hodgjy

goldendarko said:


> That's my hope anyway, I'm hoping it will make a good pairing with the HE1000. I like the synergy of the HA-1 and LCD-3F for desktop use. The LCD's need a more neutral amp IMO since they are already a colored headphone, and the HA-1 has plenty of power to drive them.


 
 Do you run your LCD-3F balanced or unbalanced? Can you hear a difference between them? I'm considering the HA-1 for my LCD-2F.


----------



## goldendarko

Balanced. I think the sound quality is probably the same but there's more power on tap via the balanced output.


----------



## hodgjy

Another question for the HA-1 owners:
  
 I live in a thunderstorm prone region, so I always unplug my gear when not it use. Does the HA-1 remember its current settings after being unplugged, or does it revert to factory defaults every time?


----------



## goldendarko

it remembers the last previous settings (input, volume, etc.)


----------



## hodgjy

goldendarko said:


> it remembers the last previous settings (input, volume, etc.)


 
 Thanks! You're my go-to person in this thread!


----------



## kawaivpc1

I'm still unable to afford this.


----------



## goldendarko

Just keep saving. We all gotta make sacrifices to enjoy our hobby. You'll get there and it will be worth it


----------



## HI-BIT

I went through (3) HA-1 dacs. Build date of May 2014 sounded brighter than August or September builds. I find the HA-1 to be a very naked sounding dac in the highs. If the recording is bright you will hear it compared to lesser dacs. I use J.River and I upped the sampling rate from 44k to 352k. This smoothed the treble but sucked the life out of the music. This is to be expected.
  
 The HA-1 is a fine dac but I still have an issue with the display tracking on the the volume control. This problem happened on all (3) dacs. The segment jumping only occurs when using the remote. As an EE by trade I believe this can be fixed and should be since it is very annoying. Even my Wife said, "WTH."


----------



## AudioMan2013

hi-bit said:


> I went through (3) HA-1 dacs. Build date of May 2014 sounded brighter than August or September builds. I find the HA-1 to be a very naked sounding dac in the highs. If the recording is bright you will hear it compared to lesser dacs. I use J.River and I upped the sampling rate from 44k to 352k. This smoothed the treble but sucked the life out of the music. This is to be expected.
> 
> The HA-1 is a fine dac but I still have an issue with the display tracking on the the volume control. This problem happened on all (3) dacs. The segment jumping only occurs when using the remote. As an EE by trade I believe this can be fixed and should be since it is very annoying. Even my Wife said, "WTH."



I have 2 HA-1 and I also think there are volume control issues using the remote. The android app works perfectly though making me think it is an IR issue - perhaps to fast of a loop for that control?


----------



## occamsrazor

Could someone kindly clarify some questions for me about the HA-1 that I've been unable to find a solid answer to....I don't have one yet but have been considering it...

1. Are both the balanced and unbalanced outputs variable i.e. Volume-controllable?

2. Can both of these outputs be used simultaneously?

My Audiolab MDAC works this way - you can for example use the XLR balanced outputs running direct to monoblock power amps and main speakers, and at the same time use the unbalanced RCA outputs running to the line-level inputs of an active subwoofer.

Is anyone using the HA-1 in this way? Has anyone done comparisons to the MDAC? Would love to hear from someone who has.... Thanks


----------



## AudioMan2013

occamsrazor said:


> Could someone kindly clarify some questions for me about the HA-1 that I've been unable to find a solid answer to....I don't have one yet but have been considering it...
> 
> 1. Are both the balanced and unbalanced outputs variable i.e. Volume-controllable?
> 
> ...




Yes to both. I havent had the need for a sub as my speakers are full size towers each with dual 10" woofers. Atleast not for playing music.


----------



## Badas

occamsrazor said:


> Could someone kindly clarify some questions for me about the HA-1 that I've been unable to find a solid answer to....I don't have one yet but have been considering it...
> 
> 1. Are both the balanced and unbalanced outputs variable i.e. Volume-controllable?
> 
> ...




Question 1. Yip.

Question 2. Yip. I have used it to run a speaker amp and another to run a tube headphone amp.


----------



## occamsrazor

badas said:


> Question 1. Yip.
> 
> Question 2. Yip. I have used it to run a speaker amp and another to run a tube headphone amp.


 
  
 Thanks for that! HA-1 is an impressive machine. I wonder if Oppo are planning any updated model? I'm tempted but also interested to see what price the new Teac UD-503 comes out at, it seems to have similar functionality in terms of wide range of inputs/outputs including an analogue input (I should add that I don't use headphones, so looking at it as a DAC/Pre only...)


----------



## goldendarko

What's there to update? The HA-1 pretty much does anything you could want and sounds good doing it.


----------



## occamsrazor

goldendarko said:


> What's there to update? The HA-1 pretty much does anything you could want and sounds good doing it.


 
  
 Haha... yes, fair point there....


----------



## occamsrazor

However, the UD-503 uses the relatively newer AKM4490 DAC chip which seems to be getting good reviews. That said I'm aware the chip is just one part of the equation, many other factors come into play when determining sound quality. I guess we won't know until it's released and tested so all hypothetical at this stage. I do think the HA-1 form factor and functionality is probably one of the best on the market in my opinion, I love that display....


----------



## olegausany

occamsrazor said:


> However, the UD-503 uses the relatively newer AKM4490 DAC chip which seems to be getting good reviews. That said I'm aware the chip is just one part of the equation, many other factors come into play when determining sound quality. I guess we won't know until it's released and tested so all hypothetical at this stage. I do think the HA-1 form factor and functionality is probably one of the best on the market in my opinion, I love that display....



Not only the chip in use is important but it's implementation as well. You can have top of the line chip but if it's poorly implemented you will get bad sounding DAC


----------



## drewTT

Got my HA-1 setup.  No headphones yet.  Just using it with my Parasound A23 amp and Kef LS50 speakers on my desktop.  Using AudioQuest Carbon USB cable and AudioQuest King Cobra XLRs.
  
 Very impressed so far!  Absolutely zero noise, just beautiful music.  I previously had an M-DAC and this is another level.  Crystal clear sound, cohesive, and to my ears very musical.
  
 Thanks Oppo.  What a bargain this thing is.


----------



## occamsrazor

Nice setup... Have you had the chance to do a side-by-side comparison with the MDAC? Can you explain a bit more the differences in sound quality? Thanks...


----------



## Badas

drewtt said:


> Got my HA-1 setup.  No headphones yet.  Just using it with my Parasound A23 amp and Kef LS50 speakers on my desktop.  Using AudioQuest Carbon USB cable and AudioQuest King Cobra XLRs.
> 
> Very impressed so far!  Absolutely zero noise, just beautiful music.  I previously had an M-DAC and this is another level.  Crystal clear sound, cohesive, and to my ears very musical.
> 
> Thanks Oppo.  What a bargain this thing is.


 

 Very Zen look going on there. Very nice.


----------



## drewTT

Thanks guys.
  
 Here is a wider angle of the room if anyone cares.
  

  
  
 As far as a direct comparison to the M-DAC, didn't have a chance to do that.  I owned the M-DAC for two years.  I can tell you that the HA-1 sounds more natural to me, more like real music.  I think that is one of the biggest compliments you can pay to a piece of gear.


----------



## Badas

^
  
 Yeah. We do care. Nice work station. Congrats. The Oppo seems to fit right in.


----------



## drewTT

badas said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah. We do care. Nice work station. Congrats. The Oppo seems to fit right in.


 
 Thanks.
  
 Just need a good set of cans and I'll be set for a while.


----------



## x RELIC x

drewtt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is a wider angle of the room if anyone cares.
> 
> ...




Very clean! Here's my setup....... I need headphone stands.


----------



## Smarty-pants

x relic x said:


> Very clean! Here's my setup....... I need headphone stands.


 

 What I would do, if that were my work space, is to come up with some kind of way to hang them on the wall right below the window.
 Many different things you could do, but I would probably like to make something custom, like large round pegs that are big enough
 to fit the contour of most headphone bands, and then maybe put a keyhole slot on the back of them and just hang them on a screw or nail.
 If you don't want to put holes in the wall, there are other methods too, like those 3M sticky pads that are supposed to not leave marks on the wall.


----------



## x RELIC x

smarty-pants said:


> What I would do, if that were my work space, is to come up with some kind of way to hang them on the wall right below the window.
> 
> Many different things you could do, but I would probably like to make something custom, like large round pegs that are big enough
> 
> ...




Oh, that isn't where they live. I have cubbies on the other side of the room, one for each headphone. I just dog piled the gear to get it in one shot, but yes, looking for better solutions.

Great ideas, thanks!


----------



## IAMBLEST

drewtt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is a wider angle of the room if anyone cares.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi im not clear on this.  I was looking to get a pair of White / Blue LS50s in the future with a different sort of amp - are you running them directly off the OPPO? Or is the oppo being used as a pre amp and are you using something else as a power amp?  I heard they are great speakers but need a bit of juice to run?


----------



## goldendarko

The HA-1 doesn't power speakers. Can only be used as a pre amp or with powered speakers like emotiva airmotivs for example. The LS50s will require an actual speaker amplifier


----------



## akhyar

iamblest said:


> Hi im not clear on this.  I was looking to get a pair of White / Blue LS50s in the future with a different sort of amp - are you running them directly off the OPPO? Or is the oppo being used as a pre amp and are you using something else as a power amp?  I heard they are great speakers but need a bit of juice to run?


 
  
 As the above poster mentioned, the HA-1 cannot power passive speakers.
 It can act as a pre-amp by using the pre-amp out to a power amp, and to the passive speakers.
 You can control the volume on the HA-1.
  
 Or you can use active speakers just like my set-up below.
 As the Solo6 Be has no volume control, the volume is controlled from the HA-1.


----------



## DrKC

drewtt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is a wider angle of the room if anyone cares.
> 
> ...


 

 That's a classy looking setup.  Is it really that neat all the time?  What are you powering the Kefs with?
 My wife wants to know why I can't be that neat.  Troublemaker.


----------



## gPope

drkc said:


> That's a classy looking setup.  Is it really that neat all the time?  What are you powering the Kefs with?
> My wife wants to know why I can't be that neat.  Troublemaker.


 
 There is what looks like a Parasound amp sitting on the ground...?


----------



## drewTT

drkc said:


> That's a classy looking setup.  Is it really that neat all the time?  What are you powering the Kefs with?
> My wife wants to know why I can't be that neat.  Troublemaker.


 
  
 Thanks.  Parasound A23.


----------



## DaemonSire

drewtt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is a wider angle of the room if anyone cares.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As someone who has an absolute nest of cables and wires under my desk, I have to respect neat cable management - well done


----------



## DrKC

drewtt said:


> Thanks.  Parasound A23.


 

 How Pope saw that, I'll never know.  What about the neatness thing?


----------



## goldendarko

The guy obviously likes his desk like I like my whiskey - neat.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> The guy obviously likes his desk like I like my whiskey - neat.




+1 on the whiskey.


----------



## musicresearch

Nice setup *drewTT*! What headphones are you considering? I have the KEFs, which are awesome, and considering the Oppo for HD800s and as my general DAC. You seem happy with the HA-1 as a pre/dac.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicresearch said:


> Nice setup *drewTT*! What headphones are you considering? I have the KEFs, which are awesome, and considering the Oppo for HD800s and as my general DAC. You seem happy with the HA-1 as a pre/dac.




Careful, the Oppo HA-1 clarity with the HD-800 might put it over the top.


----------



## akhyar

x relic x said:


> Careful, the Oppo HA-1 clarity with the HD-800 might put it over the top.


 
  
 Treble head like me are happy with the combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 but I do agree with some opinions that the HA-1 is a better match to warmer cans like Oppo's own PM-1, LCD-2/3, Sony Z7 (which I also own), ATH woodies, etc.


----------



## drewTT

musicresearch said:


> Nice setup *drewTT*! What headphones are you considering? I have the KEFs, which are awesome, and considering the Oppo for HD800s and as my general DAC. You seem happy with the HA-1 as a pre/dac.


 
  
 Thanks.  Oppo PM-1 with balanced cabling or the Audeze LCD-X.


----------



## marhol

Hello, I would like to ask Oppo HA-1 owners the following question: Do you think it changes the sound signature a bit, when using balanced cable vs unbalanced cable ?  I mean, does it sound a bit brighter/more detailed/airier with the balanced connection ? What is your experience ?  I heard Oppo HA-1 balanced with PM1, it sounded great but did not have a chance to compare with unbalanced cable... Cause I had an experience with Violectric V281 and LCD-2. First I tried LCD-2 unbalanced and then balanced and it seemed to me that the sound signature became slightly brighter/more detailed/airier...Wondering if it´s similar with Oppo HA-1 ...?


----------



## Poimandres

Okay, so I am in the hunt for my first desktop setup and I keep coming back to the HA-1.  Does anyone have Audio GD NFB-28, I am wondering how these two compare?  I realize that the oppo has additional features and is definitely the classier looking unit, especially in black.  Specifically how do the dacs compare and what 9018 dac is in the oppo?  Is it the desktop version or the k2m?


----------



## akhyar

marhol said:


> Hello, I would like to ask Oppo HA-1 owners the following question: Do you think it changes the sound signature a bit, when using balanced cable vs unbalanced cable ?  I mean, does it sound a bit brighter/more detailed/airier with the balanced connection ? What is your experience ?  I heard Oppo HA-1 balanced with PM1, it sounded great but did not have a chance to compare with unbalanced cable... Cause I had an experience with Violectric V281 and LCD-2. First I tried LCD-2 unbalanced and then balanced and it seemed to me that the sound signature became slightly brighter/more detailed/airier...Wondering if it´s similar with Oppo HA-1 ...?


 
  
 Personally for me, I'll go for the balanced output everytime, if possible.
 Of all my headphones that I can change the cable to balanced, i.e. HD800, LCD-X, Sony Z7, I always choose balanced.
 The balanced output on the HA-1 has more power than the single-ended.
 On some headphones, especially those easy to drive, the difference might be hard to notice, but to me, balanced anytime.


----------



## wgb113

Via balanced the HA-1 seemed like it had better control over the Sennheiser HD650, resulting in a more effortless presentation, their sound signature just still wasn't for me though, I prefer my AKG K812 unbalanced with the HA-1.


----------



## AudioMan2013

marhol said:


> Hello, I would like to ask Oppo HA-1 owners the following question: Do you think it changes the sound signature a bit, when using balanced cable vs unbalanced cable ?  I mean, does it sound a bit brighter/more detailed/airier with the balanced connection ? What is your experience ?  I heard Oppo HA-1 balanced with PM1, it sounded great but did not have a chance to compare with unbalanced cable... Cause I had an experience with Violectric V281 and LCD-2. First I tried LCD-2 unbalanced and then balanced and it seemed to me that the sound signature became slightly brighter/more detailed/airier...Wondering if it´s similar with Oppo HA-1 ...?




It may or maynot sound different but try to use balanced whenever possible. They are about twice the voltage level as unbalanced that results in a lower noise to signal level.


----------



## PerfectHiFi

marhol said:


> Hello, I would like to ask Oppo HA-1 owners the following question: Do you think it changes the sound signature a bit, when using balanced cable vs unbalanced cable ?  I mean, does it sound a bit brighter/more detailed/airier with the balanced connection ? What is your experience ?  I heard Oppo HA-1 balanced with PM1, it sounded great but did not have a chance to compare with unbalanced cable... Cause I had an experience with Violectric V281 and LCD-2. First I tried LCD-2 unbalanced and then balanced and it seemed to me that the sound signature became slightly brighter/more detailed/airier...Wondering if it´s similar with Oppo HA-1 ...?


 

 I personally use balanced output when listening with my HD800, and I subjectively feel more "dynamic", more "room", "space", "air" (...you name it) when operating these headphones in balanced mode, compared to single ended (asymmetric) operation. However, I do believe that it is particularly related to this "high-impedance" model headphone. Model HD800 do not sound brighter on the HA-1 balanced output IMO, but may sound brighter on a cable with high capacity? Remember, you get more signal amplitude on the HA-1 balanced output, especially useful when driving high impedance transducers or high capacity loads.


----------



## marhol

Thank you very much for your insight and impressions ! Happy listening ! I will probably buy Oppo HA-1 at some point in the future. But at first I would like to add Oppo BDP-105 to my rig.
 It´s a great source, DAC and it (supposedly) has also a very good headphone amp, which I hope to be sufficiently powerful to drive my moderately sensitive HE-400i headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

marhol said:


> Thank you very much for your insight and impressions ! Happy listening ! I will probably buy Oppo HA-1 at some point in the future. But at first I would like to add Oppo BDP-105 to my rig.
> It´s a great source, DAC and it (supposedly) has also a very good headphone amp, which I hope to be sufficiently powerful to drive my moderately sensitive HE-400i headphones.




While the BDP-105 is a great muti format player the headphone out is no where near the HA-1. The DAC implementation isn't quite the same either, even though they are using the same chip.


----------



## Poimandres

How is the sound compared to the NFB-28?  I am really on the fence on which way to go between the HA-1, NFB-28 and the Mjolnir/Gungnir.


----------



## drewTT

x relic x said:


> While the BDP-105 is a great muti format player the headphone out is no where near the HA-1. The DAC implementation isn't quite the same either, even though they are using the same chip.


 
 I agree.  I have the 105 in my living room setup and find that the HA-1 has slightly better sound.  Seems like there is a touch more detail in the music with the HA-1.


----------



## drewTT

In regards to balanced connections, it just makes sense to use, since the HA-1 is a fully balanced design. 
  
 Can't comment on headphone sound but I am using XLR outs to my amp and there is absolutely zero noise even if I put my ear right up to the speaker.


----------



## Gr8Desire

The HA-1 produces significantly more power on the balanced output.

 I would suspect this is a better explanation for the improved sound.


----------



## x RELIC x

That, and a fully analogue dedicated class A amplification circuit with toroidal power supply, a topology entirely dedicated to headphone output.


----------



## marhol

x relic x said:


> That, and a fully analogue dedicated class A amplification circuit with toroidal power supply, a topology entirely dedicated to headphone output.


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> While the BDP-105 is a great muti format player the headphone out is no where near the HA-1. The DAC implementation isn't quite the same either, even though they are using the same chip.


 
 Thanks for an opinion. Yes, it´s understandable that the integrated headphone out on BDP-105 can hardly compete with HA-1 which is a solid state amp class A in the price range  of 1000-2000 $/€. I haven´t heard BDP-105 (headphone out) yet, but I can imagine that HA-1 will have an edge in power supply, overall dynamics or refinement. But still it should be a decent headphone amp (able to deliver 187 mW into 32 Ohm) for my HE-400i which is quite an efficient headphone for a planar (35 Ohm and 93 db/mW). As far as the headphone amp integrated in BDP 105 can match the performance of solid state head amps within the price range 300-500 $/€, I´m fine with that. 


drewtt said:


> I agree.  I have the 105 in my living room setup and find that the HA-1 has slightly better sound.  Seems like there is a touch more detail in the music with the HA-1.


 
 Thanks for an info. But, are you talking about the DAC or the headphone out ? I would like to ask you or other experienced users which option would bring a better sound quality, if I want to listen digital files (mainly FLACs)  stored in HDD with my active speakers:
  
 Option 1: HDD ⇒Oppo BDP 105 ⇒ Dynaudio Focus 110A
 Option 2: HDD ⇒ Laptop Asus N50 VC⇒Oppo HA-1⇒Dynaudio Focus 110A  
  
 I would be grateful for your insights because I am a bit sceptical that a laptop + an external DAC (Oppo HA-1) can match  Oppo BDP-105 as a main source for listening music via speakers.  I am especially doubtful that a  laptop with Foobar + HA-1 combo would match or even exceed a direct playback of DSD/DSF files  (SACDs) via BDP-105...


----------



## aqsw

Loaded question.
 Im pretty sure the HA-1 will kill the blueray player every day. The balanced outs just make it so much better.


----------



## drewTT

marhol said:


> Thanks for an opinion. Yes, it´s understandable that the integrated headphone out on BDP-105 can hardly compete with HA-1 which is a solid state amp class A in the price range  of 1000-2000 $/€. I haven´t heard BDP-105 (headphone out) yet, but I can imagine that HA-1 will have an edge in power supply, overall dynamics or refinement. But still it should be a decent headphone amp (able to deliver 187 mW into 32 Ohm) for my HE-400i which is quite an efficient headphone for a planar (35 Ohm and 93 db/mW). As far as the headphone amp integrated in BDP 105 can match the performance of solid state head amps within the price range 300-500 $/€, I´m fine with that.
> Thanks for an info. But, are you talking about the DAC or the headphone out ? I would like to ask you or other experienced users which option would bring a better sound quality, if I want to listen digital files (mainly FLACs)  stored in HDD with my active speakers:
> 
> Option 1: HDD ⇒Oppo BDP 105 ⇒ Dynaudio Focus 110A
> ...


 
  
 I have only thus far used the HA-1 with my Kef LS50 speakers.  I have used the Oppo 105 in my living room system for a few years.  I feel that they have the same sonic signature but there is a touch more detail with the HA-1.


----------



## drewTT

aqsw said:


> Loaded question.
> Im pretty sure the HA-1 will kill the blueray player every day. The balanced outs just make it so much better.


 
 He is also asking about using the HA-1 with speakers. The HA-1 does not kill the Oppo 105 in any way when using it in a speaker system setup.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > No worries Golden, just keeping it straight. I agree on the looks of it. I'm also in money's position wanting to test more gear.
> ...




Just joined the LC club. Gonna test with HA-1 XLR out to LC. Can't wait............ Well, I have to wait.


----------



## goldendarko

Congrats, Relic, I plan on trying the same thing. Wondering if something like the Liquid Carbon & an Arcam irDAC might give me better results than the HA-1. But I really like the all-in-one beauty of the HA-1 too, don't think it will be going away unless the LC just blows me away.


----------



## Smarty-pants

marhol said:


> Thank you very much for your insight and impressions ! Happy listening ! I will probably buy Oppo HA-1 at some point in the future. But at first I would like to add Oppo BDP-105 to my rig.
> It´s a great source, DAC and it (supposedly) has also a very good headphone amp, which I hope to be sufficiently powerful to drive my moderately sensitive HE-400i headphones.


 

 As others have said, the HA-1 really is a better headphone amp than the 105.
 However as you have said in another post as well, the headphone out the 105 is no slouch at all. It's actually quite good,
 but just not as good as the HA-1.
 You have other obvious differences between the 2 devices, but based on the just the single-ended headphone output,
 again the 105 is very capable with most headphones.
 The main issue you may have is if you have cans that require a very powerful amp, then the 105 may not have enough to drive them to their potential,
 but it should do fine with most headphones.
 Also as you say, a great DAC too.


----------



## Poimandres

It is hard to gauge anything based on reviews and others thoughts as most are biased. 

 I have read in the audio gd threads that there are people that feel that the gd amp(s) in their combo unit is better than flagship Cavalli amps. 

I have also read that of those that have the oppo and have heard gd products that the oppos amp is better. 

I have also read that the LC is close but doesn't sound as good as its flagship brethren.

If we were to take all these different views as truths then the oppos amp exceeds Cavalli flagships amps and also the upcoming LC.


----------



## x RELIC x

^^ We'll find out at the end of August won't we? I purchased one out of curiosity and if the HA-1 amp section is better (I love it by the way) then the LC will be at my bedside.


----------



## Poimandres

You will and please let me know. 

I canceled my LC order recently and ordered a HA-1. Hoping that everything I read is correct.


----------



## marhol

drewtt said:


> I have only thus far used the HA-1 with my Kef LS50 speakers.  I have used the Oppo 105 in my living room system for a few years.  I feel that they have the same sonic signature but there is a touch more detail with the HA-1.


 
  
  


smarty-pants said:


> As others have said, the HA-1 really is a better headphone amp than the 105.
> However as you have said in another post as well, the headphone out the 105 is no slouch at all. It's actually quite good,
> but just not as good as the HA-1.
> You have other obvious differences between the 2 devices, but based on the just the single-ended headphone output,
> ...


 
 Thanks guys for your impressions, I will try to compare both rigs during the summer if possible and then I will decide what to buy first.


----------



## TeediuS

youngarthur said:


> I have an old converted Croft,solid Granite walls,so fantastic sound,and no property near me.I might try my Shure 846 with the HA 1. It would seem to have so many uses so looking forward to trying different ways to use it.


 
 if by any chance you're still checking head-fi, did you use your shures with the ha-1?  i tried it, but get an electrical hum through them, wondering if that was normal/expected.  not that important, as it'd be by exception that i'd use that combo.


----------



## Poimandres

I received the HA-1 yesterday and the build quality is spot on with everything that has been written about it.  It is certainly a beautiful piece of gear.


----------



## LAMark

I have tried this combination (Shure 846 with the HA1). Works fine, no hum, but prefer the sound through my HD-800s!


----------



## holzohr

Anyone using the USB Regen from UpTone Audio? It arrived here yesterday and all I can say is whoa! It makes the Oppo to a "better DAC" lol
 After I sold my Auralic Aries I missed some "sound quality". A Raspberry Pi 2 with the piCorePlayer and a CuBox with Triode's SoA running LMS replaced the Aries. The Regen Amber helps me to get back the sq of the Aries and to be honest, I think (when my memory doesn't play with me) the sq is even better now than with the Aries.. lol
 Really amazing this. I use the recommended Supra USB cable between Raspberry and Regen.


----------



## HI-BIT

holzohr said:


> Anyone using the USB Regen from UpTone Audio? It arrived here yesterday and all I can say is whoa! It makes the Oppo to a "better DAC" lol
> After I sold my Auralic Aries I missed some "sound quality". A Raspberry Pi 2 with the piCorePlayer and a CuBox with Triode's SoA running LMS replaced the Aries. The Regen Amber helps me to get back the sq of the Aries and to be honest, I think (when my memory doesn't play with me) the sq is even better now than with the Aries.. lol
> Really amazing this. I use the recommended Supra USB cable between Raspberry and Regen.


 

 USB Regen is a great idea. Since I have a dedicated Windows audio PC, I use the SOTM USB card connected to the HA-1 via a Cabledyne silver USB cable. The sound is far more "analog" in nature compared to the Motherboard USB port. My PC also uses a Linear power supply which also helps rid the sound of grain. I play FLAC and AIFF files directly on a non-OS SSD drive using J.River 20, ASIO.


----------



## AudioMan2013

hi-bit said:


> USB Regen is a great idea. Since I have a dedicated Windows audio PC, I use the SOTM USB card connected to the HA-1 via a Cabledyne silver USB cable. The sound is far more "analog" in nature compared to the Motherboard USB port. My PC also uses a Linear power supply which also helps rid the sound of grain. I play FLAC and AIFF files directly on a non-OS SSD drive using J.River 20, ASIO.




I am interested in getting a device to clean up the USB signal. What do you think about the ifi purifier or should I go with a regen?


----------



## TinyTempo

I got the Oppo a few days ago, and so far I am very happy with it. A fine piece of gear. The sound quality when paired to my Hifiman HE-500, Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X and AKG 712 Pro is top notch on all of them, especially the HE-500 performs better than on my previous amp (Meier Audio Corda Jazz, which I really loved).
  
 The only thing I dislike is the volume control via the remote, it feels sluggish and not precise at all. Also, why can't I switch the info display from the remote control? That's a bit of an oversight IMO.
  
 Overall, so far I'd rate the Oppo a 9 out of 10. Great value for the money!
  
 Greetings from Germany!


----------



## HI-BIT

tinytempo said:


> I got the Oppo a few days ago, and so far I am very happy with it. A fine piece of gear. The sound quality when paired to my Hifiman HE-500, Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X and AKG 712 Pro is top notch on all of them, especially the HE-500 performs better than on my previous amp (Meier Audio Corda Jazz, which I really loved).
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the volume control via the remote, it feels sluggish and not precise at all. Also, why can't I switch the info display from the remote control? That's a bit of an oversight IMO.
> 
> ...


 

 I have been voicing my opinion about the volume/display issue here. It is a bad design and needs to be addressed (sorry Hastur but you need to go back to your engineering team).


----------



## HI-BIT

audioman2013 said:


> I am interested in getting a device to clean up the USB signal. What do you think about the ifi purifier or should I go with a regen?


 
 IFI also looks good. I do not have direct testing experience but since USB is so dirty I recommend a filter.


----------



## aqsw

tinytempo said:


> I got the Oppo a few days ago, and so far I am very happy with it. A fine piece of gear. The sound quality when paired to my Hifiman HE-500, Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X and AKG 712 Pro is top notch on all of them, especially the HE-500 performs better than on my previous amp (Meier Audio Corda Jazz, which I really loved).
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the volume control via the remote, it feels sluggish and not precise at all. Also, why can't I switch the info display from the remote control? That's a bit of an oversight IMO.
> 
> ...




My volume control works perfectly from the remote.This must be a quality issue. Info display would be nice.


----------



## drewTT

No issues with volume on mine either.


----------



## Badas

aqsw said:


> My volume control works perfectly from the remote.This must be a quality issue. Info display would be nice.


 
  
  


drewtt said:


> No issues with volume on mine either.


 
  
 It is a well known bug. The volume drifts for a little longer if you hold down and then release the volume button on the remote. Lag.
  
 As the volume sensors are analog not digital they are also not accurate.
  
 Plus you get the twitchy display issue. You are not using the volume but the volume display pops up.
  
 All these things are cosmetic. None of the issues cause sound issues. So to me I don't care. Also Oppo explains their decision not to use a digital volume as they wanted to keep a pure analog chain. Which makes sense. You just have to be aware it happens. It doesn't mean anything is wrong.


----------



## x RELIC x

Man, it's like seeing double with two Christian Bale avatars, lol!!


----------



## Smarty-pants

badas said:


> It is a well known bug. The volume drifts for a little longer if you hold down and then release the volume button on the remote. Lag.
> 
> As the volume sensors are analog not digital they are also not accurate.
> 
> ...


 

 So it's a well known bug that indicates that nothing is wrong? lol
 I never had any issues with the volume of the HA-1.
 Any tidbit a quirkiness to help ensure the integrity of the sound quality is just fine with me.
  
 BTW, during beta testing Oppo went through several iterations of volume control, and the one they settled on was definitely the best overall imo.
 It's not like they just threw it together and said eh, good enough for who it's for.
 The final product is an astounding piece of kit for the asking price, and also why it's so highly praised by owners and reviewers.

 Of course no product is perfect, even at 10x the price.
 Personally I am usually a very particular person, but some of the comments I have seen from others about the volume control are really nitpicky IMO.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

I know some of you have been bugging us about when we will have refurbished HA-1 units available, and I am glad to announce that we have started to sell refurbished HA-1 headphone amplifer/DACs in Black and Silver for $950.00. Please be aware that the number of units we have available is extremely limited.


----------



## Theoman

what should it be set at? mine goes from 44100-384000 as of last night my Oppo HA-1 has been fizzling out the goes off. still lights up.   shuts off one hour for the grados with 1/4 plug
 and for the HD-800's w/4-pin it lasts 15-20 mins


----------



## TinyTempo

Well, it seems my HA-1 has trouble with bluetooth connections. No matter what device I use (iPhone, iPad, MacBook Pro), when I stream Spotify via bluetooth I get constant little breaks and hickups, even when the device sits right next to the HA-1 so distance is no issue. This does not happen with another bluetooth speaker I have, so it certainly seems that this an issue with my Oppo HA-1.
  
 Has anyone ideas for solutions?


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> Well, it seems my HA-1 has trouble with bluetooth connections. No matter what device I use (iPhone, iPad, MacBook Pro), when I stream Spotify via bluetooth I get constant little breaks and hickups, even when the device sits right next to the HA-1 so distance is no issue. This does not happen with another bluetooth speaker I have, so it certainly seems that this an issue with my Oppo HA-1.
> 
> Has anyone ideas for solutions?


 

 I played around with bluetooth for fun and found that as well. So I just stopped using it. So not unique to your HA-1.


----------



## StandUp713

My Bluetooth works fine when I am using my Droid phone as a remote control. I have not used it as a streaming source. 

-Stand


----------



## Jozurr

I've been using the HA-1 with the HE-560 (balanced mode, dont like the straight out) and I feel it's bright. How are you guys liking the HA-1? Anyone using it with the HE-560? Do you find the amp bright?


----------



## Badas

jozurr said:


> I've been using the HA-1 with the HE-560 (balanced mode, dont like the straight out) and I feel it's bright. How are you guys liking the HA-1? Anyone using it with the HE-560? Do you find the amp bright?


 
  
 Careful. Don't start there. It starts up a lot of abuse. Basically yes. It is the brightest DAC I have listened to. Others will say differently.


----------



## Jozurr

badas said:


> Careful. Don't start there. It starts up a lot of abuse. Basically yes. It is the brightest DAC I have listened to. Others will say differently.




So you think it is the DAC part and not the amp part that is bright? adding a warm amp would not help?


----------



## akhyar

jozurr said:


> So you think it is the DAC part and not the amp part that is bright? adding a warm amp would not help?




The amp is good, pure class A goodness, but the DAC can be better.
You'll be better off bypassing the internal DAC by connecting to external DAC


----------



## Badas

jozurr said:


> So you think it is the DAC part and not the amp part that is bright? adding a warm amp would not help?


 
  
 Most definitely the DAC. I added the Arcam irDAC to the HA-1 and the HA-1 turned warm. The amp part is really nice.


----------



## money4me247

jozurr said:


> I've been using the HA-1 with the HE-560 (balanced mode, dont like the straight out) and I feel it's bright. How are you guys liking the HA-1? Anyone using it with the HE-560? Do you find the amp bright?


 
 The HE-560 does have a small treble peak around 4kHz-6kHz which can cause brightness as well. If you found the combination to be too bright personally have a week or so audition period to let your brain adjust to the sound signature, just swap out either your headphone or dac. Do note that headphone swaps will cause a greater change in sound signature over external component swaps.
  
 edit: I really enjoy my HE-560 with the Schiit Lyr 2 + Bifrost pairing, but I personally did not have any issues with excessive brightness using the HA-1 either, so ymmv. The HE-560 with the WA7+WA7tp was too warm for me personally, but something sonically close to that may be along the lines of what you need for external component pairing. For headphones, the Audeze & Oppo headphones as well as the HE-400i are all planar magnetics that I thought were relatively less bright than the HE-560 (though I personally don't think the HE-560 is an excessively bright pair of headphones either).


----------



## wgb113

money4me247 said:


> The HE-560 does have a small treble peak around 4kHz-6kHz which can cause brightness as well. If you found the combination to be too bright personally have a week or so audition period to let your brain adjust to the sound signature, just swap out either your headphone or dac. Do note that headphone swaps will cause a greater change in sound signature over external component swaps.
> 
> edit: I really enjoy my HE-560 with the Schiit Lyr 2 + Bifrost pairing, but I personally did not have any issues with excessive brightness using the HA-1 either, so ymmv. The HE-560 with the WA7+WA7tp was too warm for me personally, but something sonically close to that may be along the lines of what you need for external component pairing. For headphones, the Audeze & Oppo headphones as well as the HE-400i are all planar magnetics that I thought were relatively less bright than the HE-560 (though I personally don't think the HE-560 is an excessively bright pair of headphones either).


 
  
 Not only the headphones but the recording as well.  For example, the other night I listened to the new Vaccines album on CD through the HA-1's DAC and a pair of AKG K812s and things were very bright indeed but it's primarily a result of that recording sounding that way as when I switched to Florence & the Machine's new CD it wasn't as bright.
  
 Bill


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> Careful. Don't start there. It starts up a lot of abuse. Basically yes. It is the brightest DAC I have listened to. Others will say differently.


 

 I find it totally neutral. Not bright at all.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> Most definitely the DAC. I added the Arcam irDAC to the HA-1 and the HA-1 turned warm. The amp part is really nice.


 

 I did the same and there was no noticeable difference for me, other than the HA-1 probably being a bit more detailed in the low end.


----------



## Dougr33

tinytempo said:


> I find it totally neutral. Not bright at all.


 

 Completely neutral. Fantastic DAC.  Outstanding professional reviews.  Mr. Badas claims to have special hearing allowing him to hear treble distortion and crackling.  Take with grain of salt. No offense to Mr. Badas; it's great he shares his opinion. It's just wrong in this case.


----------



## TinyTempo

dougr33 said:


> Completely neutral. Fantastic DAC.  Outstanding professional reviews.  Mr. Badas claims to have special hearing allowing him to hear treble distortion and crackling.  Take with grain of salt. No offense to Mr. Badas; it's great he shares his opinion. It's just wrong in this case.


 

 Agreed. The thing is, when a company designs a DAC, they seriously have to mess something up in order to make it sound really bad. It's essentially impossible. Heck, most DACs use the same kind of chip anyway, and to produce treble distortion or crackling you'd probably have to let a monkey design the rest of the electronics... and then, why would the company release such a product? 
  
 Anyway, I like my Oppo (apart from the bluetooth problems), it'll stay with me for a while.


----------



## Badas

dougr33 said:


> Completely neutral. Fantastic DAC.  Outstanding professional reviews.  Mr. Badas claims to have special hearing allowing him to hear treble distortion and crackling.  Take with grain of salt. No offense to Mr. Badas; it's great he shares his opinion. It's just wrong in this case.




I tried and compared 4 DAC's. Also there was two sets of ears. Not just mine. The Oppo DAC was the bottom. The one we both could not live with. Which I haven't. It is bypassed and will never be used again.

Tried Oppo, Cambridge Audio DAC Magic, Arcam irDAC and Aurlic Vega. Vega was obviously streaks ahead of everything. Very noticeable. Settled on the next best the Arcam.




tinytempo said:


> Agreed. The thing is, when a company designs a DAC, they seriously have to mess something up in order to make it sound really bad. It's essentially impossible. Heck, most DACs use the same kind of chip anyway, and to produce treble distortion or crackling you'd probably have to let a monkey design the rest of the electronics... and then, why would the company release such a product?
> 
> Anyway, I like my Oppo (apart from the bluetooth problems), it'll stay with me for a while.




Oppo HA-1 and Aurlic Vega use the same chipsets. So what you are saying is they should sound the same. Not even close bud. Take a listen. As many experts have said it is not the chipsets it is the implementation.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Count me in the camp of what most listeners of the HA-1 say,
 and that is the HA-1 is a beautiful piece of kit with a nice neutral sound.

 There are very few truly neutral sounding amps out there, so when you do compare them to other amps,
 most of those amps will tend to lean toward the warm side of overall audio presentation,
 thus making a neutral amp sound bright, and so some might consider the HA-1 to be brighter sounding,
 and again, comparatively it is, but in reality it is very neutral, and this is what helps give the HA-1 it's superb clarity.
 Of course a huge factor will also be your source/software/speakers/etc...
 ...but the HA-1 is a great starting point when you want to hear everything in the audio/recording accurately and clearly.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> So what you are saying is they should sound the same. Not even close bud. Take a listen. As many experts have said it is not the chipsets it is the implementation.


 
  
 No, I am saying that you'd have to seriously mess up the implementation to create distortion or a "bad" listening experience. So, if you experienced that I suppose you had a bad unit. Or a bad day.


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> No, I am saying that you'd have to seriously mess up the implementation to create distortion or a "bad" listening experience. So, if you experienced that I suppose you had a bad unit. Or a bad day.




We've gone over this. Not a bad unit. I made a special trip to listen to another HA-1. The other sounded exactly the same as mine. So mine is not a bad unit. 

If you think I tried the Oppo DAC over one bad day. Think again. I used the DAC for months before fixing it. I almost gave up on headgear because of that DAC. I thought about going back to speakers when I used the pre-amp on my speakers. I then realised the Oppo had killed the life from them as well. From that point I went on a DAC quest. Both headphones and speakers have improved a lot since bypassing.

A lot of back and forth. Some users find the Oppo bright. I would say very bright. It is most defintly the brightest DAC I have ever trailed. The new member the other day thought so as well. Potential new owners should be aware.


----------



## youngarthur

badas said:


> We've gone over this. Not a bad unit. I made a special trip to listen to another HA-1. The other sounded exactly the same as mine. So mine is not a bad unit.
> 
> If you think I tried the Oppo DAC over one bad day. Think again. I used the DAC for months before fixing it. I almost gave up on headgear because of that DAC. I thought about going back to speakers when I used the pre-amp on my speakers. I then realised the Oppo had killed the life from them as well. From that point I went on a DAC quest. Both headphones and speakers have improved a lot since bypassing.
> 
> A lot of back and forth. Some users find the Oppo bright. I would say very bright. It is most defintly the brightest DAC I have ever trailed. The new member the other day thought so as well. Potential new owners should be aware.


 

 I am finding the HA 1,to have an excellent neutral balance,certainly,not overbrite. BUT, at 75 years old, the top end of my hearing is not what is was. So the conclusion is, Don't buy the HA1,until you are over 75 years old!.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> We've gone over this. Not a bad unit. I made a special trip to listen to another HA-1. The other sounded exactly the same as mine. So mine is not a bad unit.
> 
> If you think I tried the Oppo DAC over one bad day. Think again. I used the DAC for months before fixing it. I almost gave up on headgear because of that DAC. I thought about going back to speakers when I used the pre-amp on my speakers. I then realised the Oppo had killed the life from them as well. From that point I went on a DAC quest. Both headphones and speakers have improved a lot since bypassing.
> 
> A lot of back and forth. Some users find the Oppo bright. I would say very bright. It is most defintly the brightest DAC I have ever trailed. The new member the other day thought so as well. Potential new owners should be aware.


 

 Well, let's agree to disagree.  I had the Arcam irDac alongside the Oppo for a few days... I could not tell a difference, apart from I enjoyed the low end more on the Oppo. I tried a lot of high quality jazz and classical recordings, as well as some electronic music. Both DACs did an amazing job, for example compared to my Fiio X3 II, which sounded a tiny bit dull compared to the two. Which may have been my imagination as well...
  
 By the way, is there another high quality DAC / headphone amp with a feature set similar to the Oppo?


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> Well, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> By the way, is there another high quality DAC / headphone amp with a feature set similar to the Oppo?




I agree. I'm happy to leave it at that. 

Nope. Nothing like the Oppo features. I've always said the rest of the unit is top notch. The amp is a beaut. Pre-amp features are un heard of and isn't that display fun? Gives me a fond grin everytime I use it.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> I agree. I'm happy to leave it at that.
> 
> Nope. Nothing like the Oppo features. I've always said the rest of the unit is top notch. The amp is a beaut. Pre-amp features are un heard of and isn't that display fun? Gives me a fond grin everytime I use it.


 

 Yes, that display is indeed fun... I usually use the spectrum analyzer, and I constantly look at that while listening. I think Oppo should add even more visualization options via a firmware update. And, of course, give me the option to select between them via the remote control.


----------



## imac2much

Has anyone accidentally left the ha-1 on overnight or for an extended period of time? Since there is no auto shutdown, I worry that it will overheat enough to damage its internals. Has that happened to anyone before?


----------



## john57

Did that once, no issues


----------



## Dougr33

_"Has anyone accidentally left the ha-1 on overnight or for an extended period of time? Since there is no auto shutdown, I worry that it will overheat enough to damage its internals. Has that happened to anyone before?"_
  
 Unless your room is super hot, or you've blocked its air vents, there's no reason for it to go over its stable (though quite warm) normal temperature


----------



## imac2much

Thank you both!  That eases my concern


----------



## P-Nation

Hey everyone!
  
 Well, I'm proud to say I'm the new owner of some LCD-Xs! Totally loving them and their neutral sound, coming from AH-D2000s. 
  
 Anyway, I'm looking for an end-game solid-state amp that will introduce no coloring to my music. My Audinst HUD-MX1 just doesn't have enough oomph now with these planars, despite sounding acceptable. 
  
 That brought me to find the Oppo HA-1. Any LCD-X users in the house? How's the combo working for you? Any major competitors to the HA-1 giving it a run for it's money? I'm already sold and in love with the design, but this is just a formality now...


----------



## Jackson99

p-nation said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Well, I'm proud to say I'm the new owner of some LCD-Xs! Totally loving them and their neutral sound, coming from AH-D2000s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think it's a fantastic pairing.  I'm a big fan of the HA-1; the combination of build quality, features, and sound makes it tough to beat, in my opinion.  I find it to be extremely neutral, so it will definitely not "fix" headphones that you don't like... but, if you love the LCD-X (as I do), the HA-1 powers them effortlessly and beautifully.  
 I'd say go for it!


----------



## StandUp713

imac2much said:


> Has anyone accidentally left the ha-1 on overnight or for an extended period of time? Since there is no auto shutdown, I worry that it will overheat enough to damage its internals. Has that happened to anyone before?



 


My HA-1 is my DAC/AMP workhorse. It is on at least 8 hours a day for the last 3 months and have left it on overnight several times. It pushes my LCD-X's for headphone duties as well as my JBL 305's studio monitors as a pre-amp. I do gaming and music stuff from my PC.

I did a laser temperature check after 3 hours of heavy music use on the LCD-X's(4 pin connection) and got 98F in a 72F ambient temperature.

It has been a rock solid performer for as long as I have owned it.


----------



## P-Nation

jackson99 said:


> I think it's a fantastic pairing.  I'm a big fan of the HA-1; the combination of build quality, features, and sound makes it tough to beat, in my opinion.  I find it to be extremely neutral, so it will definitely not "fix" headphones that you don't like... but, if you love the LCD-X (as I do), the HA-1 powers them effortlessly and beautifully.
> I'd say go for it!


 
 Awesome!
  
 Thanks for the input. It might just be the end-game I've dreamed of! Well...at least for 10, 15 years if I'm lucky. 


standup713 said:


> I did a laser temperature check after 3 hours of heavy music use on the LCD-X's(4 pin connection) and got 98F in a 72F ambient temperature.
> 
> It has been a rock solid performer for as long as I have owned it.


 
  
 How are you liking the LCD-X and HA-1 pairing? Is it as majestic as I've heard?


----------



## x RELIC x

Don't have the LCD-X, but I own the LCD-2 and XC. The pairing with the HA-1 is great with both.


----------



## P-Nation

x relic x said:


> Don't have the LCD-X, but I own the LCD-2 and XC. The pairing with the HA-1 is great with both.


 
 Would you say it's a top-tier solid state for Audeze cans? I'm really inexperienced when it comes to DACs and Amps, especially high-end stuff, but I wanted to confirm the purchase was a solid one that will last a very long time.


----------



## money4me247

p-nation said:


> Would you say it's a top-tier solid state for Audeze cans? I'm really inexperienced when it comes to DACs and Amps, especially high-end stuff, but I wanted to confirm the purchase was a solid one that will last a very long time.


 
 it's a very competitive option for a dac/amp in the $1k price range. there are higher end equipment but they run $1.5k+ per component.
  
 edit: I've tried the LCD-X with the HA-1 and it is a solid pairing. should be very satisfying.


----------



## StandUp713

I do like the HA-1 with LCD-X. For me(obligatory weasel wording) it is not too dark/bright/warm.. but just right. I find them good with online pc gaming as well with music.


----------



## x RELIC x

p-nation said:


> Would you say it's a top-tier solid state for Audeze cans? I'm really inexperienced when it comes to DACs and Amps, especially high-end stuff, but I wanted to confirm the purchase was a solid one that will last a very long time.




Yes. Take away the connectivity and the display and bells and whistles and I still feel it's top tier, in its price range. As Money4me247 has said there are competitive gear out there for sure, but not with these features. I'm quite happy with the LCD line on the HA-1 but fair warning, with something like the HD800 it can sound bright. Then again I don't like the HD800 so I have no issue there. At the end of it all I feel the HA-1 just lets the headphone signature show through.


----------



## marhol

x relic x said:


> At the end of it all I feel the HA-1 just lets the headphone signature show through.


 
 Agreed. I´ve listened  HE-400i, HE-560, HE-6, HD 800 and PM 1 with HA-1 and felt the same way.


----------



## imac2much

marhol said:


> Agreed. I´ve listened  HE-400i, HE-560, HE-6, HD 800 and PM 1 with HA-1 and felt the same way.




Out of curiosity, which of those headphones do you think paired the best with the HA-1? Or are you implying that if the HA-1 is transparent they all sounded good?


----------



## marhol

imac2much said:


> Out of curiosity, which of those headphones do you think paired the best with the HA-1? Or are you implying that if the HA-1 is transparent they all sounded good?


 
  
 Yes, HA-1 was indeed very transparent with the mighty MacIntosh MCD 1100 SACD/CD player as a source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in that time of my listening session. All the headphones sounded from very good to excellent. I was impressed by all headphones and ended up buying HE-400i which in my opinion had the best price/performance ratio. The most harmonious match was to my ears HA-1+ PM1 with a balanced cable, it sounded sublime, very euphonic. Also HE-6 + HA-1 combo sounded stellar, even with a single ended cable. I personally did not find HD 800+ HA-1 combo bright sounding, although it was immediately obvious that the strenght of HD 800 lied in its midrange and treble (which I did not find hot on the recordings I listened to), especially in head to head comparison to planars which simply had more engaging/impactful bass. HE-560 was also a very good match, but for my most favourite genre (melodic rock) I prefered tonally richer/lusher mids of HE-400i. I would say Oppo HA-1 is a neutral head amp and as x RELIC x said it lets the headphone signature show through.  If you already like HE-400i sound signature I think you would be satisfied with that combo, because warmer /neutral headphones  seem to benefit from HA-1 airiness, excellent clarity and soundstage presentation. At least from my impressions...


----------



## Zitro11

I don't see too much discussion about it in reviews, but I just purchased an HA-1 and am using it as a preamp/dac into a McIntosh MC2105, and it's fantastic. Very open and airy sounding, clear and musical. It also makes my Sennheiser HD600's really open up, and that was with the lower-power single ended output. Can't wait to try the balanced output once I find an XLR cable for the Senns.


----------



## DaemonSire

zitro11 said:


> I don't see too much discussion about it in reviews, but I just purchased an HA-1 and am using it as a preamp/dac into a McIntosh MC2105, and it's fantastic. Very open and airy sounding, clear and musical. It also makes my Sennheiser HD600's really open up, and that was with the lower-power single ended output. Can't wait to try the balanced output once I find an XLR cable for the Senns.


 
 If you are brave and don't mind changing the stock cable, you can just snip the end off of the stock cable and solder on a 4pin XLR connector.  The cable is inherently balanced but just terminates in a single-ended plug.


----------



## P-Nation

x relic x said:


> Yes. Take away the connectivity and the display and bells and whistles and I still feel it's top tier, in its price range. As Money4me247 has said there are competitive gear out there for sure, but not with these features. I'm quite happy with the LCD line on the HA-1 but fair warning, with something like the HD800 it can sound bright. Then again I don't like the HD800 so I have no issue there. At the end of it all I feel the HA-1 just lets the headphone signature show through.


 
 I was told on another forum that the LCD-X has a tendency to lean bright with the HA-1. I'm finding much more evidence to allude otherwise, but that's something I'd definitely like to avoid as well. Bass is my friend


----------



## akhyar

p-nation said:


> I was told on another forum that the LCD-X has a tendency to lean bright with the HA-1. I'm finding much more evidence to allude otherwise, but that's something I'd definitely like to avoid as well. Bass is my friend




I used to pair the LCD-X with Oppo HA-1 before I sold the LCD.
It can sound bright, but it won't be as bright as pairing the HA-1 with HD800, which I still do now. Lol!
Anyway, to me the HA-1 tends to synergize better with warmer sounding cans like LCD2/3, Oppo PM-1/2, Sony Z7, etc.


----------



## DaemonSire

Love the HA-1.  My only complaint (along with the others) is the volume pot.  Being able to use the remote is nice, but the motor is fairly loud.
  
 My other complaint is the bit of 'play' that I've found when moving the volume pot by hand.  For example, if you move it in one direction, stop and then move it in the other direction, it takes a (albeit minor) bit of movement for it to 'catch' and move.  If doing minor adjustments up or down repeatedly, it can be annoying.
  
 I asked Oppo support about this and they said that it was normal and my unit doesn't sound like it is faulty.  They said because of the motors and gears that are in the volume pot, there is a bit of physical play.  They said about a couple degrees based on their experience.
  
 The volume pot itself works fine, it is just the minor bit of wiggle or play when switching directions is a bit annoying.  But really, that and the motor noise are my only gripes with it at all.
  
 Love the fit and finish and the sound.  The options are unmatched as well.
  
 I know they went through a few iterations of the volume pot during beta testing, just wished they had fine tuned it just a bit more.


----------



## AudioMan2013

daemonsire said:


> Love the HA-1.  My only complaint (along with the others) is the volume pot.  Being able to use the remote is nice, but the motor is fairly loud.
> 
> My other complaint is the bit of 'play' that I've found when moving the volume pot by hand.  For example, if you move it in one direction, stop and then move it in the other direction, it takes a (albeit minor) bit of movement for it to 'catch' and move.  If doing minor adjustments up or down repeatedly, it can be annoying.
> 
> ...




Anyone figure out how to replace the volume pot with a stepped attenuator?


----------



## john57

audioman2013 said:


> Anyone figure out how to replace the volume pot with a stepped attenuator?


 
 The volume pot is a six gang motorize attenuator. It would be a challenge to put in a stepped attenuator.


----------



## AudioMan2013

john57 said:


> The volume pot is a six gang motorize attenuator. It would be a challenge to put in a stepped attenuator.




I agree. Do you know of anyone doing any kind of mod to the HA1? Ive modded many other devices and would be interested in doing something.


----------



## john57

audioman2013 said:


> I agree. Do you know of anyone doing any kind of mod to the HA1? Ive modded many other devices and would be interested in doing something.


 
 I have heard from a few that put in mods like different size caps but I was told that the protection circuit is quite sensitive.  Too many changes and the HA-1 will not power up. Have not done anything with mine yet. The built quality is quite impressive to begin with.  You could ask Dan Wright President, ModWright Instruments Inc. to see if he has any ideas on mods.


----------



## AudioMan2013

john57 said:


> I have heard from a few that put in mods like different size caps but I was told that the protection circuit is quite sensitive.  Too many changes and the HA-1 will not power up. Have not done anything with mine yet. The built quality is quite impressive to begin with.  You could ask Dan Wright President, ModWright Instruments Inc. to see if he has any ideas on mods.




Thanks. There isnt much room inside either, it is well designed and dense. Im wondering if bypassing the electrolytic caps that power the class a amp with some films would make a difference. I know there is alot of room for improvement but it is not mod friendly. Im using mine with a Wyrd to clean up usb signal and then a DI-2014 to convert the usb signal to coax and feeding it into the HA1. Using it in bypass mode and then a stepped attenuator out to my power amps. Each step has made a huge difference.


----------



## DaemonSire

Can you guys confirm that your volume pot has a bit of 'play' in it as well when changing directions?  It's minor but it feels like it has to catch or grab when moving in opposite directions?
  
 Mine has done it since I got it but just curious as to others.


----------



## john57

daemonsire said:


> Can you guys confirm that your volume pot has a bit of 'play' in it as well when changing directions?  It's minor but it feels like it has to catch or grab when moving in opposite directions?
> 
> Mine has done it since I got it but just curious as to others.


 
 Mine has very little play you can detect. However you are moving six pot wipers at once with the motor shaft. It is more likely that the motor geartrain has a bit of play in it.


----------



## x RELIC x

The only play in my volume is the display of the the volume number on the screen. If there were no screen I wouldn't care as what I hear responds to my hand movement on the knob.


----------



## DaemonSire

x relic x said:


> The only play in my volume is the display of the the volume number on the screen. If there were no screen I wouldn't care as what I hear responds to my hand movement on the knob.


 
 The play that I have is only when switching directions and I can fine tune the volume, etc. just fine.  My volume pot works fine and if I do even minor adjustments, it can be heard and is reflected on the screen.
  
 The play that I mean is if you were turning it up for example and then stop and go to turn it down (noticeable if you do it slowly), you can feel the volume knob itself move until it catches or grabs hold.
  
 I took a quick video showing it and sent it to Oppo Support just to confirm since videos/pictures are much better at showing something than words.  They said that the movement I'm experiencing appears to be normal for the tolerances built into the HA-1.
  
 So they don't see it being an issue but it annoys me.


----------



## Maxx134

tinytempo said:


> badas said:
> 
> 
> > We've gone over this. Not a bad unit. I made a special trip to listen to another HA-1. The other sounded exactly the same as mine. So mine is not a bad unit.
> ...



I just happen to wander back here..

I must respectfully dissagree..

While I have always had a very strongly clear position that the Oppo dac is one of the best sonic values and equivalent to a thousand dollar dac with a thousand dollar amp.

 I found the dac most equivalent to the Sabre X dac..

I ALSO owned the Irdac and have to say No, they are not no way the same.

The truth is the oppo IS on the bright side of dacs, unlike the Master7 with me now(borrowed for testing only as I own a yggy now).

In fact I would say the Irdac is Very very simar to the Master7 dac in smooth refined darker signature, 
yet the M7 is admittedly grander performer.

BUT the Oppo has a GREAT soundstage for a Dac...
I would say the soundstage goes a bit further & wider than a Gungnir..

The clarity and detailing of the Oppo are top notch, 
and I feel are ONE aspect of why I would also call it a bright dac.

There IS NO SHAME in having a "bright" dac..
This happens to be one of the few best bright type dacs..
So it is not a bad thing.
IT' pairs excellently with planars,
But you put an HD800, then you will notice parts of your music collection not as enjoyable.

So yes, it a tad on the bright side with certain headphones, 
and depending on the type of music whether you notice it.
Some people develope a sensitivity to this area & it has nothing to do with hearing age, but tolerance....
When I was a teen I could tolerate all kinds of noise I called music, 
Which I now would not...
Your ears and mind change over time developing more or less sensitivities to things in the music.. 

You have all herd these "SUBJECTIVE" terms thrown around, BUT I say...
BELIEVE them!
It WILL save you alot of redundant time & money,
 by listening to the overall GENERAL sUbjective CONSENSUS on any given Dac...


That's what we are all here for, arent we?
Lets all just be truthfull and admit we are not hear for what the "Sound Science" fanboys will deny that you can hear, 
and simply NEVER be able to give you what you really want...
AN ACCURATE SUBJECTIVE ANSWER...
LIKE:
YES IT SOUNDS LIKE ...XYZ...

We have to realize gear matching is essential..

The oppo makes sense to me as a stepping stone & marker to judge gear at similar price level.
And a place to stay and save up for end game gear..
Because no where to go from there, but end game gear... (think yggy or Lampi+Eddie Current or Cavali)..

Unless you make a lateral move and get another dac to pair it with your Oppo...

For solid state AMP, I like this Oppo.
Didnt make sense to get another SS amp. 
No, not even a Rangarok, that is not enough of a step up in improvement.(!)

For end game gear I moved onto tubes...
I am not talking for anyone but myself here, but thats the only way I was able to reach a noticable improvement to next level..

So in other words, two things:
this Oppo is a sweet deal, and I talk too much..





audioman2013 said:


> john57 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from a few that put in mods like different size caps but I was told that the protection circuit is quite sensitive.  Too many changes and the HA-1 will not power up. Have not done anything with mine yet. The built quality is quite impressive to begin with.  You could ask Dan Wright President, ModWright Instruments Inc. to see if he has any ideas on mods.
> ...



I have also read about HA1 mods, 
And that there is a bit excess heat due to the voltage regulation working hard because some of the supply voltages being a bit high...
But that is irrelavant, as you would void warrantee opening for little gains...

Yes its true they rebadge the caps and could use better, but do not confuse the TYPES of capacitors for the intendid job.
So those electrolytics cannot be replaced with different types as they are performing their specific function.

Personally I would say the weakest part of the Oppo would be its opamp output section and even that is said to break in very welll over time..

Edit:
Forgot to say that I am only speaking from my perspective, 
and so your experiences & perspectives will vary, and thats ok.
Everyone has their own journey to what their ears will settle for...


----------



## Geared4me

Great post Maxx134!


----------



## Badas

^

Yes great post. Experimentation is the key. Unless you have multiple DACs to play around with you can't tell the difference. The Arcam and Oppo are miles apart. Very different DACs. You can see the Arcam sitting on top of the Oppo in the pic below. 

I also play around with tubes. Rolling them gives you that opportunaty to create your exact desired sound signature. Plus you get the holographic effect that SS just can't reproduce.

I've also been playing with vinyl and added in a TT. I have to say the Oppo has knocked my socks off with vinyl. Must be that class A amp. It really works. Better than the tube amp.

Also been appreciating the Oppo's pre-amp functions. It has proved very useful for sending signals elsewhere. I plugged in my TT into a phono then into the RCA in. I then XLR out to the tube amp and RCA out into speaker amps. Working a treat. The Oppo is fast becoming a hub in my system.


----------



## seenable

Prospective buyer here...Does the HA-1 ever go on sale anywhere? I know it's a great deal at $1,200, and I've seen Oppo's refurb units online (out if stock each time I've checked) at a lesser price, but would waiting for a lower price be wise, or more-or-less futile?


----------



## Dougr33

seenable said:


> Prospective buyer here...Does the HA-1 ever go on sale anywhere? I know it's a great deal at $1,200, and I've seen Oppo's refurb units online (out if stock each time I've checked) at a lesser price, but would waiting for a lower price be wise, or more-or-less futile?


 

 Right now Audio Advisor has the black one, demo, for 100 off. Full warranty.  I've seen 150 off at MusicDirect, but not now (but they do have the PM-2 at demo price!)


----------



## soundlogic

Greetings forum members! I just received my HA-1 last night. Unboxed it and was very impressed with the packaging and build quality. Got it up and running using only the RCA ins and Bluetooth form my iPhone 6+... Did not have time for any other inputs or direct into dac. Suffice to say, less than an hour of listening reassured me of any second thoughts based on my reading of all the posts in this thread. Bluetooth streaming was flawless, and sounded awesome considering the technology. Volume adjustment yielded no complaints here, all seemed tight and precise. Currently using a newly acquired Audeze LCD-XC, fully broken in. My previous amp is the Audio GD Phoenix and Ref 7 DAC. My questions are: Any idea on a proper break-in time? I'm a firm believer in this, so no need to bring up any arguments regarding such. Also, having been out of the hobby for quite awhile, can I get some suggestions as to what my mint condition Audio GD Phoenix and Ref 7 is worth? I have no idea where to start.
Thanks in advance for the helpful posts.
Tim


----------



## HI-BIT

daemonsire said:


> Can you guys confirm that your volume pot has a bit of 'play' in it as well when changing directions?  It's minor but it feels like it has to catch or grab when moving in opposite directions?
> 
> Mine has done it since I got it but just curious as to others.


 

 There will be a slight backlash due to the gearbox (normal). My issue is with jerky volume display using the remote. The backlash may be the reason for this. Not impressed with the Alps pot and when you add 6 sections the tracking error is higher. I don't see this issue with the Auralic Vega DAC, however. When my HA-1 was new the display jerkiness was minimal but after 100 hours of use it got worse. If I set the gain to high and operate the volume control from 7- 11 o'clock it is smoother. On low gain from 10 - 3 o'clock the segments are bouncing around. I noticed this same issue on (3) HA-1s (I sent back a few and advised OPPO).


----------



## Maxx134

I am going to say that the greatest strength ofbthe Oppo dac section,
is its soundstage.

From my memory of cetain tracks, both the Gungnir and the Master7 sounding more powerfull and dynamic,

But the oppo was the sweetest soundstage (tho brightest also), 
while the Gungnir was the most musical (great mids),
and the Master7 was the most authoritive & darker powerful sounding.

I didnt really want to make any comparisons because the main point I am trying to convey was the oppo detailed soundataging was further out, which I realize I miss while I am listening to the Master7 being masterful lol.

But I get everything and more with the yggy...
SWEETNESS & Details that were obscured with other dacs...


----------



## Maxx134

hi-bit said:


> daemonsire said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guys confirm that your volume pot has a bit of 'play' in it as well when changing directions?  It's minor but it feels like it has to catch or grab when moving in opposite directions?
> ...



I had this issue and was totally corrected when they changed the whole main board.
just changing the front board was not enough..
They probably will not admitt that tho.
Edit:
returned twice for correct repair of a different problem (protection circuits trippin) ,
but the end result was a better volume control as well.


----------



## Poimandres

I really liked the Oppo as well however I am just as impressed by the Marantz HD-DAC1's build quality.  Too early to tell to make any judgments on SQ, however for the price the Marantz is hard to beat.


----------



## HI-BIT

maxx134 said:


> I had this issue and was totally corrected when they changed the whole main board.
> just changing the front board was not enough..
> They probably will not admitt that tho.
> Edit:
> ...


 

 Thanks for your info. With just the (3) units I tested this indicates a production quality issue. I received other emails from HA-1 owners with the same volume pot problem. Oppo needs to step up.


----------



## Maxx134

hi-bit said:


> maxx134 said:
> 
> 
> > I had this issue and was totally corrected when they changed the whole main board.
> ...




I am sure you can return for repair, 
as Customer service was always excellent,
 but they are very defensive about the volume pot issue.

When it works as intendid it is excellent, 
but of course that was not the case with old version I had which was bought from day one in first hour online.

They replaced the whole insides and only then did all work well (actually perfect),
 so I would say present owners should not have to worry....

That Marantz HD-DAC1 is very nice but havent checked if competes with this HA1.
I would not be surprised tho.


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> I am sure you can return for repair,
> as Customer service was always excellent,
> but they are very defensive about the volume pot issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No XLR output tho.


----------



## Poimandres

Single ended is just fine, especially when it is Marantz.


----------



## hikinokie

So when's the front usb port going to be compatible with android?


----------



## Smarty-pants

hikinokie said:


> So when's the front usb port going to be compatible with android?


 

 It already is, but you need to use an Android device that has OTG capabilities combined with an OTG cable connected to the HA-1.


----------



## hikinokie

smarty-pants said:


> It already is, but you need to use an Android device that has OTG capabilities combined with an OTG cable connected to the HA-1.




I dont know what that is. I have a 8.9 Kindle hdx but dont see anything about a otg.


----------



## Smarty-pants

hikinokie said:


> I dont know what that is. I have a 8.9 Kindle hdx but dont see anything about a otg.


 
  
 I have no idea if the Kindle has OTG capabilities, but here's a link for info on what OTG is.
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go


----------



## john57

USB OTG - USB On-The-Go  
 USB OTG products can communicate with each other without the need to be connected to a PC
  
 http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/USB_OTG.html


----------



## polecrab

This is a stupid question, but is it OK to leave my 1/4" adapter plugged into the jack all the time? Since the HA-1 doesn't mute the pre outs when the headphone jack is occupied, I can still listen to speakers just fine.

All my other headphone jacks use 3.5mm, so I get tired of digging out the adapter every time I want to plug my headphones into the HA-1. I'm just wondering if there might be any kind of subtle electrical problem or risk of a short by keeping the adapter in the jack all the time and just plugging my 3.5mm into that when I want to listen.


----------



## TJ Browning

Hey everyone, I'm still kind of a newbie here and I'm looking into upgrading to good a desktop headphone amp/DAC combo. The two that are really standing out to me are the Oppo HA-1 and the Fostex HP-A8C, but I'm having trouble finding comparisons. The Oppo is obviously more expensive but seems to have more extras plus it has a balanced out, which I really like. I've gotten the impression that the DAC/sound is better from the Fostex though...
  
 I listen to all kinds of music. Future headphones will likely include the Audeze EL-8 and the Audioquest Nighthawk. The source will be my laptop, and I plan on using the internal DAC with separate external amps as well as listening through the unit itself, which is why I'm concerned about the DAC. I haven't searched the entire thread, but has anyone heard both? Any impressions on how each sound both as a stand-alone unit, and as a DAC for separate amps? Thanks!


----------



## Dougr33

I've done that with other equipment for years... should be an open circuit until you insert the headphone plug.


----------



## polecrab

Ok thanks, I just wanted to make sure. I checked with Oppo and they brought up another factor, which is that the headphone amp section is always hot, whether or not you have anything plugged into it. Otherwise, I guess you would want to unplug when only using the pre outs to save energy and avoid unnecessary heat-related wear and tear.


----------



## Geared4me

Just picked up a black refurb and they apparently have more if anyone is interested. http://oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZHA1


----------



## poocaso

I picked up one of the black refurbs a couple of weeks ago and it has been working flawlessly.


----------



## Poimandres

I sent mine back about a month ago. That unit if any of you get it is basically brand new, ran it for about two weeks straight burning in my hd650's. Then opted for the Marrantz and sent the oppo back.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

zitro11 said:


> I don't see too much discussion about it in reviews, but I just purchased an HA-1 and am using it as a preamp/dac into a McIntosh MC2105, and it's fantastic. Very open and airy sounding, clear and musical. It also makes my Sennheiser HD600's really open up, and that was with the lower-power single ended output. Can't wait to try the balanced output once I find an XLR cable for the Senns.




Sorry for the late reply. I also really enjoyed the HD600 via single-ended through the HA-1 on high gain.


----------



## Jozurr

poimandres said:


> I sent mine back about a month ago. That unit if any of you get it is basically brand new, ran it for about two weeks straight burning in my hd650's. Then opted for the Marrantz and sent the oppo back.




Why did you opt for the marantz and which one?


----------



## Poimandres

HD-DAC1. I prefer the sound for one and the lower price helps as well.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> ^
> 
> Yes great post. Experimentation is the key. Unless you have multiple DACs to play around with you can't tell the difference. The Arcam and Oppo are miles apart. Very different DACs.


 
  
 No, they are not "miles apart", at least not for my (38-year old) ears. Maybe they are for your much younger ears (or imagination), though  
  
 And on a different topic, I got a pair of HD800's a couple of weeks ago, and after the break-in I have to say I enjoy them on the HA-1 quite a bit, especially for jazz and classical music. Not for rock, though... most rock recordings I have tried sound too harsh on the HD800, I definitely prefer my HE-500 here.


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> No, they are not "miles apart", at least not for my (38-year old) ears. Maybe they are for your much younger ears (or imagination), though
> 
> And on a different topic, I got a pair of HD800's a couple of weeks ago, and after the break-in I have to say I enjoy them on the HA-1 quite a bit, especially for jazz and classical music. Not for rock, though... most rock recordings I have tried sound too harsh on the HD800, I definitely prefer my HE-500 here.


 
  
 They are miles apart. Did you burn in the Arcam DAC? That thing is a roller coaster ride for the first 80 - 100 hours. It sounds dark at first, then gets harsh for 20-30 hours (sounds like the Oppo). Once you burn it in it sounds miles apart from the Oppo.
  
 It has the same bass as the Oppo, slightly more mid-range, absolutely no cold tint, treble sounds neutral not cold / tinny sounding and most importantly no treble harshness (some call it sparkle).
  
 I now have my rig set up so I can listen to the Oppo HA-1 using it's own DAC and the Arcam DAC at the same time. Just by switching inputs. They are miles apart. Not remotely close.
  
 I have new respect for the HD800. I have listened to a mates modded version. Where they foam the inside to control treble a tad. HD800 sounds absolutely wonderful on my Oppo HA-1 and Woo WA22 like that. It is on my short list of future HP's.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> They are miles apart. Did you burn in the Arcam DAC? That thing is a roller coaster ride for the first 80 - 100 hours. It sounds dark at first, then gets harsh for 20-30 hours (sounds like the Oppo). Once you burn it in it sounds miles apart from the Oppo.
> 
> It has the same bass as the Oppo, slightly more mid-range, absolutely no cold tint, treble sounds neutral not cold / tinny sounding and most importantly no treble harshness (some call it sparkle).
> 
> ...


 

 Burning in a DAC? I am sorry, but you lost me right there.


----------



## Dougr33

tinytempo said:


> Burning in a DAC? I am sorry, but you lost me right there.


 

 Skeptical, or have no idea what 'burning in' a piece of audio equipment means?


----------



## TinyTempo

dougr33 said:


> Skeptical, or have no idea what 'burning in' a piece of audio equipment means?


 

 Skeptical, of course. It does not exist. How could it? Plenty of tests have shown that the effect of burn-in on purely electronic devices are simply imagination and cannot be measured or be audible. See here, for example: http://archimago.blogspot.de/2014/03/measurements-does-break-in-happen-for.html ... Many manufacturers claim there are burn-ins, but that is bogus, they just want you to get used to your new device without being put off by its different sound compared to the one you're used to.
  
 Next thing somebody claims a cable needs a burn-in, then I'll have my day made, because I'd be laughing very hard. 
  
 Of course, when active / moving parts come into play, like head phones and speakers, then you do indeed have a burn-in period.


----------



## holzohr

I have read somewhere (Computer Audiophile?) the Direct Stream DAC needs a burn-in time of 800 hours


----------



## marhol

holzohr said:


> I have read somewhere (Computer Audiophile?) the Direct Stream DAC needs a burn-in time of 800 hours


 
 Well, after such a long wait you are probably at peace with everything the picky DAC "throws" at you


----------



## soundlogic

Anyone using the Beyerdynamic T1 with this amp? I would like to hear your impressions.
 Thanks!


----------



## StandUp713

soundlogic said:


> Anyone using the Beyerdynamic T1 with this amp? I would like to hear your impressions.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



 


Give me a few days. I have a T1 inbound.


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> Skeptical, of course. It does not exist. How could it? Plenty of tests have shown that the effect of burn-in on purely electronic devices are simply imagination and cannot be measured or be audible. See here, for example: http://archimago.blogspot.de/2014/03/measurements-does-break-in-happen-for.html ... Many manufacturers claim there are burn-ins, but that is bogus, they just want you to get used to your new device without being put off by its different sound compared to the one you're used to.
> 
> Next thing somebody claims a cable needs a burn-in, then I'll have my day made, because I'd be laughing very hard.
> 
> Of course, when active / moving parts come into play, like head phones and speakers, then you do indeed have a burn-in period.




Really? 

Jeepers. Just google Arcam irDAC burn in. There is info all over the place. The Arcam was biggest roller coaster ride I have had. I ended up leaving it on for 4 days solid to settle it down. I was considering sending it back to the shop as it was nasty for a fair while. After 4 days it was golden tho. 

Generally I would agree with ya. I have not really noticed on other equipment before and I have a lot. I kinda noticed it on the Oppo HA-1 as well and a Oppo engineer said it is possible.

On some equipment it happens.

Cables are bogus tho. I agree on that.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> Really?
> 
> Jeepers. Just google Arcam irDAC burn in. There is info all over the place. The Arcam was biggest roller coaster ride I have had. I ended up leaving it on for 4 days solid to settle it down. I was considering sending it back to the shop as it was nasty for a fair while. After 4 days it was golden tho.


 
  
 Probably other things changed during those 4 days... temperature, air pressure, humidity, your mood, physical condition etc. All factors that can influence sound. Burning in a DAC is bogus.  I am often wondering what the hell is going on, listening to music I have listened to a thousand times, and it sounds so different than how I remembered it from yesterday (despite components being with me for a long time). The reason is likely not a component magically having changed, but something else. Like me, most likely. Or the surroundings.


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> Probably other things changed during those 4 days... temperature, air pressure, humidity, your mood, physical condition etc. All factors that can influence sound. Burning in a DAC is bogus.  I am often wondering what the hell is going on, listening to music I have listened to a thousand times, and it sounds so different than how I remembered it from yesterday (despite components being with me for a long time). The reason is likely not a component magically having changed, but something else. Like me, most likely. Or the surroundings.


 

 No. That won't be it. The DAC is known for it.
  
 From being a virgin it is dull and very dark. Almost sounds faulty. An hour later it is bright. Sounds like a HA-1/ HD800 combo. I had to hold the HP's away from my ears. That is the same listening session with the same headphones and same song. My wife noticed it also. So two sets of ears at the same time over 1 hour noticed the change.
  
 Can't do anything but take my word for it. I was not a believer and a skeptic like yourself until this unit. I wasn't even looking for it but heard it. I also had a super experienced mate that rushed over many times during the first week and said it most definitely was changing dramatically. We both looked at the DAC strangely. Weird device. Great in the end.


----------



## TinyTempo

badas said:


> No. That won't be it. The DAC is known for it.
> 
> From being a virgin it is dull and very dark. Almost sounds faulty. An hour later it is bright. Sounds like a HA-1/ HD800 combo. I had to hold the HP's away from my ears. That is the same listening session with the same headphones and same song. My wife noticed it also. So two sets of ears at the same time over 1 hour noticed the change.
> 
> Can't do anything but take my word for it. I was not a believer and a skeptic like yourself until this unit. I wasn't even looking for it but heard it. I also had a super experienced mate that rushed over many times during the first week and said it most definitely was changing dramatically. We both looked at the DAC strangely. Weird device. Great in the end.


 

 Well, for me it did not change one bit, it sounded as expected (neutral) from the start. Let's settle this topic and get back to the Oppo HA-1 ... still having issues with the bluetooth, the connection has random hick-ups, no matter what device I try. Pretty annoying.  
  
 I recently swapped out the cable of my HE-500 to a custom-built balanced one. Finally got rid of that crappy silver noise-inducing thing, hurray! Works like a charm on the HA-1, I'm very happy.


----------



## gavinfabl

I'm currently using the Oppo HA-1 with the Oppo PM-2 headphones using the balanced cable too. 

Outstanding sound quality so far. If you want or have any questions , please ask. I will be reviewing this combo soon on my website and answering any questions as I can.

Everything has been burnt in for 200 hours.


----------



## soundlogic

I do too...Problem being: I will be out of the country when it is delivered...I won't be able to listen for about 3 weeks. Keep me/us posted. Thanks!


----------



## Badas

tinytempo said:


> Well, for me it did not change one bit, it sounded as expected (neutral) from the start. Let's settle this topic and get back to the Oppo HA-1 ... still having issues with the bluetooth, the connection has random hick-ups, no matter what device I try. Pretty annoying.
> 
> I recently swapped out the cable of my HE-500 to a custom-built balanced one. Finally got rid of that crappy silver noise-inducing thing, hurray! Works like a charm on the HA-1, I'm very happy.


 
  
 Yeah, I had the bluetooth issue as well. One thing I considered was using a ultra long connector and going directly into the front USB connection. Maybe you could consider that?
  
 In the end I just stuck with a iPod dock and connected using coax. The dock controls the iPod via remote.


----------



## Mediahound

How well does the HA-1 pair with the Audeze LCD-3 with balanced cables?


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> How well does the HA-1 pair with the Audeze LCD-3 with balanced cables?


Excellent pairing and the one I personally use. The lcd-3 benefits from a brighter DAC which I think the Oppo has. Helps balance out the warmth of the audeze headphones


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> Excellent pairing and the one I personally use. The lcd-3 benefits from a brighter DAC which I think the Oppo has. Helps balance out the warmth of the audeze headphones


 
  
 Thanks. I have the Burson conductor which pairs very well too. Good power and a bit on the bright side so perfect for LCD-3s. But I'm looking to go balanced and also get something with a remote.
  
 I see Oppo has the refurbs in stock again as of now so I think I'll order.


----------



## goldendarko

I used to own the Burson conductor as well. I prefer the Oppo in terms of sound quality. Plus it's cheaper and has way more versatility and looks great to boot.


----------



## poocaso

mediahound said:


> Thanks. I have the Burson conductor which pairs very well too. Good power and a bit on the bright side so perfect for LCD-3s. But I'm looking to go balanced and also get something with a remote.
> 
> I see Oppo has the refurbs in stock again as of now so I think I'll order.


 

 Go for it! Listening to my Oppp HA-1 refurb now and loving it!


----------



## Davey Wonder

mediahound said:


> How well does the HA-1 pair with the Audeze LCD-3 with balanced cables?


 

 I ditto Goldendarko's assessment. I'm running HA-1 with non-fazored LCD-3's via a 15' Norse Audio Skuld balanced cable. I'm in love!
  
 You should check out Inner Fidelity's excellent review of the HA-1, which was apparently made using LCD-3's:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/affordable-and-transparent-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifierdac#dQMvkeTUWDZfRu0h.97
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## Badas

davey wonder said:


> I ditto Goldendarko's assessment. *I'm running HA-1 with non-fazored LCD-3's* via a 15' Norse Audio Skuld balanced cable. I'm in love!
> 
> You should check out Inner Fidelity's excellent review of the HA-1, which was apparently made using LCD-3's:
> 
> ...


 

 I have that combo. I'm not a fan. I will be the first to admit I can be wrong tho. So I will give it a good listen in the weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I suspect that combo will be nice for airy detail type music. Alison Krauss for example.


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> I used to own the Burson conductor as well. I prefer the Oppo in terms of sound quality. Plus it's cheaper and has way more versatility and looks great to boot.


 
  
  


poocaso said:


> Go for it! Listening to my Oppp HA-1 refurb now and loving it!


 
  
  


davey wonder said:


> I ditto Goldendarko's assessment. I'm running HA-1 with non-fazored LCD-3's via a 15' Norse Audio Skuld balanced cable. I'm in love!
> 
> You should check out Inner Fidelity's excellent review of the HA-1, which was apparently made using LCD-3's:
> 
> ...


 

 Mine is on the way! I wish I didn't have to pay sales tax in California. Oh well. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## gavinfabl

My review will be live on my website on Tuesday, but what I have found is using the HA-1 in balanced mode is far more favourable. Even with Oppo's own PM-2 headphones , in balanced mode the quality seems much better. 

This is a really impressive piece of kit.


----------



## Mediahound

Just received my HA-1 and checking it out. Question, is there supposed to be a soft transformer like buzzing sound if you put your ear to the top vent? Is this normal?


----------



## ngyu

Woot! Just got my Oppo HA-1. I'm coming from a Emotiva Stealth DC-1 -> Bryston BHA-1 and running HD800/HD650. Can't wait to hear how this combo sounds!


----------



## StandUp713

Has anybody used the HA-1 drivers with Windows 10?


----------



## money4me247

standup713 said:


> Has anybody used the HA-1 drivers with Windows 10?


 
 I have the oppo drivers w/ windows 10. works fine on the ha-2. ha-1 & ha-2 uses the same drivers


----------



## StandUp713

money4me247 said:


> I have the oppo drivers w/ windows 10. works fine on the ha-2. ha-1 & ha-2 uses the same drivers



 


That is good news. Thanks!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Yeah, the drivers for Windows XP/7/8.1 should work with Windows 10.


----------



## Mediahound

mediahound said:


> is there supposed to be a soft transformer like buzzing sound if you put your ear to the top vent? Is this normal?


 

 In addition to the above question I'm also wondering if it's possible for the display screen to ever suffer from burn in by leaving the same thing on the screen for a long period of time while the unit is on?


----------



## poocaso

mediahound said:


> Just received my HA-1 and checking it out. Question, is there supposed to be a soft transformer like buzzing sound if you put your ear to the top vent? Is this normal?


 

 I listened for buzzing near the top vent and could not hear any.


----------



## Badas

poocaso said:


> I listened for buzzing near the top vent and could not hear any.


 

 Nothing here also.


----------



## Mediahound

poocaso said:


> I listened for buzzing near the top vent and could not hear any.


 
  
  


badas said:


> Nothing here also.


 

 Interesting. With it on, right? You hear nothing with your ear to the vent?


----------



## poocaso

mediahound said:


> Interesting. With it on, right? You hear nothing with your ear to the vent?


 

 Yep, it's been on and in use for a few hours. No buzzing but I did manage to burn the side of my face when putting my ear on the vent!


----------



## Badas

mediahound said:


> Interesting. With it on, right? You hear nothing with your ear to the vent?


 

 I have never heard any buzzing ever. I've had mine for a year now as well. It gets used mainly as a pre-amp now.
  
 I have just listened. It has been on for about 3 hours. As a pre-amp. No sound at all. Stuck HP's in to make sure. Nothing again.
  
 Maybe you have a ground loop.


----------



## hodgjy

A buzzing transformer is often caused by the mount coming lose from the board or from the resin around the windings separating. Could have been damaged during shipping. Contact Oppo and they can advise, including making a shipping claim.


----------



## Mediahound

hodgjy said:


> A buzzing transformer is often caused by the mount coming lose from the board or from the resin around the windings separating. Could have been damaged during shipping. Contact Oppo and they can advise, including making a shipping claim.


 

 Thanks. That seems likely. I'll contact them.


----------



## ngyu

Just did a comparison between my old stack (Emotiva DC-1/Bryston BHA-1) and the Oppo HA-1 last night on the BHA-1 thread. Figured I'd repost my findings here:
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Emotiva DC-1 -> XLR -> Bryston BHA-1:*
 Well this setup I've been used to and what I will be using as reference. The DC-1 is a warmer DAC for sure, compared to my previous Schiit Uberfrost and my buddy's Mjolnir. Pair this with the flatline BHA-1 and HD800, I've got an incredible sound. I was pretty much ready to stick with this set for the long run..... until I got enticed by the feature set of the Oppo HA-1. 
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Oppo HA-1 DAC/amp:*
 Without a doubt as Armaegis was saying, this combo is definitely 'brighter' or edgier than my previous combo. Would I call it flat? I'm not sure, I'm not a scope. But there definitely seems to be less of a low-mid range hump as I've had previously in the DC-1/BHA-1. I listened to it hours on end last night with no fatigue on my HD800. So maybe I'm just less sensitive to highs. But what WAS impressive was the soundstage, it is much wider than anything I've heard to this point. Orchaestral pieces, Lindsay Stirling's Moon Trance, anything with good dimension to it was well reproduced. I then proceeded to listen with the LCD-X, and confirmed there is a slight loss of mid-bass clarity and texture, but the rest is crystal clear. 
  
 I played with the other features a little too, the remote is slick, I can play/pause if I'm connected via USB DAC, or BT, but my favorite is the ability to mute preamp outs while leaving headphones on: I finally don't have to reach around my Adam F5s to turn it on/off. Mute! Only fault is the mute button is ONLY on the remote, and not on the unit itself. Guess I'll keep the remote handy.
  
 Now that I've tried the combos, time to switch it up to determine the differences in DACs and amps
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Oppo HA-1 DAC -> XLR -> Bryston BHA-1:*
 So now using the HA-1 purely as a DAC, and the BHA-1 as the amp now, I felt only the slight loss in mid-bass texture, and a slightly less wide soundstage, but I'm nitpicking here and the overall sound is near identical. This was confirmed both on HD800 and LCD-X. hmm. maybe it's the DAC.
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Emotiva DC-1 -> XLR -> Oppo HA-1 amp:*
 Whoa yep. here we go, that's the biggest difference. The DAC. This sounds almost identical to my original setup. The warmth of the DAC is passed on through the amp, both amps running very transparent. Again the sound stage doesn't seem as wide on this setup for some reason, that I'm not sure why. But as for the mid-range bass drop in the pure HA-1 setup, the drop is nowhere to be found, if anything it feels a bit more accented here. Its nice on the HD800, breathes a little musicality into the heart of the analytical beast. 
  
 So.... I conclude for now: the BHA-1 and amp portion on the HA-1 is very very similar. The difference resides mostly in the DAC implementation of the DC-1 and HA-1 then. Slight loss in mid-bass range, but wider soundstage. 
  
 But dang yo. The HA-1 runs hot. like..... real hot. The build of the Bryston feels beefier and sturdier than the HA-1. Not to say the HA-1 isn't well built, its just how much of a tank the BHA-1 is.
  


  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Mediahound

ngyu said:


> but my favorite is the ability to mute preamp outs while leaving headphones on


 
  
 Speaking of this, I really wish I could mute the headphone out but not the preamps. That way, when I want to switch to speakers, I wouldn't have to unplug the headphones each time.


----------



## ngyu

mediahound said:


> Speaking of this, I really wish I could mute the headphone out but not the preamps. That way, when I want to switch to speakers, I wouldn't have to unplug the headphones each time.


 
 huh. true that. Didn't hit me that feature wasn't available. Maybe it can be remedied in a future firmware upgrade?


----------



## Mediahound

I just got back from Oppo (I'm lucky to live in the SF Bay Area, they are only an hour a way with no traffic). 
  
 They replaced my buzzing HA-1 for me and told me it was the toriodial transformer. Very nice folks there. 
  
 The new one is totally silent so thanks all for the input above in letting me know the buzzing was not normal. 
  
 Nathan (I think that's his name) at OPPO also reassured me the screen on the HA-1 will not suffer burn in when left on.


----------



## StandUp713

mediahound said:


> Speaking of this, I really wish I could mute the headphone out but not the preamps. That way, when I want to switch to speakers, I wouldn't have to unplug the headphones each time.



 


I really would like this feature also. I go back an forth between my JBL monitors and my LCD-Xs. This is my only gripe of the HA-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

Hmmmmm. Just plugged in my IEM SE to the HA-1 and heard some serious humming. Not the typical noise you hear from a noisy amp, more like a ground loop hum. Didn't hear it before, guaranteed. My full size cans don't exhibit the hum and my IEMs are fine from my portable source. Time to investigate...........

By the way, I may be leaning toward the Badas camp on the HA-1 DAC lately.


----------



## TeediuS

x relic x said:


> Hmmmmm. Just plugged in my IEM SE to the HA-1 and heard some serious humming. Not the typical noise you hear from a noisy amp, more like a ground loop hum. Didn't hear it before, guaranteed. My full size cans don't exhibit the hum and my IEMs are fine from my portable source. Time to investigate...........
> 
> By the way, I may be leaning toward the @Badas camp on the HA-1 DAC lately.


 
 i have the exact same thing, so if you work out the cause i'd appreciate an update.  i changed cables, adapters etc, never went away


----------



## Mediahound

ngyu said:


> huh. true that. Didn't hit me that feature wasn't available. Maybe it can be remedied in a future firmware upgrade?


 

 As far as I know, it's not possible to upgrade the firmware on the HA-1.


----------



## TeediuS

mediahound said:


> As far as I know, it's not possible to upgrade the firmware on the HA-1.


 
  
 for firmware upgrades you can contact oppo, last one i got was 1.3.3 i think.


----------



## Mediahound

teedius said:


> for firmware upgrades you can contact oppo, last one i got was 1.3.3 i think.


 

 How do you install it and also see what version you have?


----------



## x RELIC x

teedius said:


> i have the exact same thing, so if you work out the cause i'd appreciate an update.  i changed cables, adapters etc, never went away




Seems the UPS I was plugged in to has been the cause of increased hum. Funny as I switched to a different house outlet and the hum is still there, just a lot less noticble. I never noticed it upstairs before my wife forced me to put the unit in my office. Could be the basement sub-panel isn't all that clean. It's just with my Angie IEMs which are rather sensitive so I'm not too surprised they are the only thing I own that picks it up, just don't remember hearing it before.


----------



## TeediuS

mediahound said:


> How do you install it and also see what version you have?


 
 click the source button, to go to headphone gain panel, and it's listed in the bottom right of the panel.  mine has ha1-1.3.3.-1.4.0
  
 once you contact oppo, they'll send you a file that will install from your desktop using the usb cable.
  
 not that i've noticed any difference from previous version to this, so mostly a fomo need


----------



## Mediahound

teedius said:


> click the source button, to go to headphone gain panel, and it's listed in the bottom right of the panel.  mine has ha1-1.3.3.-1.4.0
> 
> once you contact oppo, they'll send you a file that will install from your desktop using the usb cable.
> 
> not that i've noticed any difference from previous version to this, so mostly a fomo need




 Cool. I had no idea that was possible. It would be nice if they implement a headphone muting option.


----------



## Dougr33

standup713 said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of this, I really wish I could mute the headphone out but not the preamps. That way, when I want to switch to speakers, I wouldn't have to unplug the headphones each time.
> ...


 

 +1.  Seems like an oversight to me, and I really thought they'd do an occasional firmware update to add a feature or two. Seems silly you can't have some choices on the visuals and their colors, sizes too.


----------



## Mediahound

Question - do y'all let your HA-1 warm up before playing anything through it? If so, for how long? Or, do you not worry about that and just power up and go?


----------



## john57

mediahound said:


> Question - do y'all let your HA-1 warm up before playing anything through it? If so, for how long? Or, do you not worry about that and just power up and go?


 
 Usually 10 minutes is fine. It will not hurt the HA-1 to use it right away.


----------



## Mediahound

john57 said:


> Usually 10 minutes is fine. It will not hurt the HA-1 to use it right away.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> Thanks.


 
 Agreed, I usually just turn it on when I want to use it, don't notice much, if any, change with warmup.


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> Agreed, I usually just turn it on when I want to use it, don't notice much, if any, change with warmup.


 

 I think it does get smoother in sound after it warms up but certainly not unlistenable when first powered on.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> I think it does get smoother in sound after it warms up but certainly not unlistenable when first powered on.


 
 It may, I don't notice any difference though. The change was definately more pronounced with my old Schiit Ragnarok.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> It may, I don't notice any difference though. The change was definately more pronounced with my old Schiit Ragnarok.




Could you compare the HA-1 to the Ragnarok please. I'm just curious how it sounds and with the HA-1 as a reference it helps as a baseline for me.


----------



## goldendarko

Well I was using the Auralic Vega as a DAC also, so comparing a $5k setup with the HA-1 that I picked up for $800 isn't really a fair comparison, but I definately liked the Ragnarok more although I preferred the versatility of the HA-1 and the fact that it was a much cheaper setup for like 80% of the sound quality it was easily the better value for desktop use. The Ragnarok was a beast though, wonderful dynamics, I feel like it was a more analog sound with the Rag/Vega combo than the HA-1, very nice midrange and wonderful taut bass. The HA-1 is a great example of "good enough". For serious listening I plan on getting an endgame amp (probably Studio Six but maybe LAu) to go with the Schiit Yggy I've got but haven't used yet. For casual desktop listening I don't see a need for anything better than the HA-1, and I seriously doubt there's any 1 box units that are better for the price. Though if you are ok with splitting them up and losing a little versatility I would venture to guess a combo like an Arcam irDAC and Cavalli Liquid Carbon would probably give you better sound quality for about the same price - hard to say though until I get the Liquid Carbon hopefully later this month.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> Well I was using the Auralic Vega as a DAC also, so comparing a $5k setup with the HA-1 that I picked up for $800 isn't really a fair comparison, but I definately liked the Ragnarok more although I preferred the versatility of the HA-1 and the fact that it was a much cheaper setup for like 80% of the sound quality it was easily the better value for desktop use. The Ragnarok was a beast though, wonderful dynamics, I feel like it was a more analog sound with the Rag/Vega combo than the HA-1, very nice midrange and wonderful taut bass. The HA-1 is a great example of "good enough". For serious listening I plan on getting an endgame amp (probably Studio Six but maybe LAu) to go with the Schiit Yggy I've got but haven't used yet. For casual desktop listening I don't see a need for anything better than the HA-1, and I seriously doubt there's any 1 box units that are better for the price. Though if you are ok with splitting them up and losing a little versatility I would venture to guess a combo like an Arcam irDAC and Cavalli Liquid Carbon would probably give you better sound quality for about the same price - hard to say though until I get the Liquid Carbon hopefully later this month.




Thanks. Just curious about the Ragnarok is all. With the LC coming in I was looking at the Audio-GD DAC-19 to pair with it and I might sell the HA-1 or move it as a bedside unit (it'll help with the cool winter nights, lol!). We'll see how it plays out in about a month.

I agree with you about the features for the price and have always been a big fan of my HA-1, but curiosity for different flavours are getting the best of me (and my wallet!)


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> Thanks. Just curious about the Ragnarok is all. With the LC coming in I was looking at the Audio-GD DAC-19 to pair with it and I might sell the HA-1 or move it as a bedside unit (it'll help with the cool winter nights, lol!). We'll see how it plays out in about a month.
> 
> I agree with you about the features for the price and have always been a big fan of my HA-1, but curiosity for different flavours are getting the best of me (and my wallet!)


 
 Yeah I'm curious to hear the Liquid Carbon as well. Still don't think I will keep the LC though even if I prefer it over the HA-1, I'd probably just get the LAu as an endgame amp and leave the HA-1 by my computer since it also works with my Emotiva Airmotiv's as well. Plus it just looks so nice in a computer setup.


----------



## Mediahound

Just a bit of digital VU Meter action for your enjoyment. This is the best screen setting IMO:


----------



## Badas

^

You made me get up from my movie and change mine from equaliser to VU.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> ^
> 
> You made me get up from my movie and change mine from equaliser to VU.




Lol! I'm on permanent VU, it's the best IMO for that 'classic' feeling.

Hey Badas, I've just ordered the Audio-GD DAC-19(10th Aniversary) and I'll be comparing it to the HA-1 Sabre DAC. Not a fair comparison as they are pretty much apples and oranges (R2R vs DS) but I ordered it out of curiosity so I'll be reporting here what my impressions are.


----------



## poocaso

x relic x said:


> Lol! I'm on permanent VU, it's the best IMO for that 'classic' feeling.
> 
> Hey Badas, I've just ordered the Audio-GD DAC-19(10th Aniversary) and I'll be comparing it to the HA-1 Sabre DAC. Not a fair comparison as they are pretty much apples and oranges (R2R vs DS) but I ordered it out of curiosity so I'll be reporting here what my impressions are.


 

 Right now I'm running the DAC-19 into the HA-1 and it sounds great! I occasionally go back and forth between the DAC-19 and HA-1 DAC to listen for differences, but l tend to use the DAC-19 most of the time.


----------



## holzohr

I had the Black Dragon and the Hydra Z (both from Audiobyte) here two-three weeks ago. A really great package in sound quality! Unfortunately, the Black Dragon lost much of its magic when connected to the Oppo via analog XLR. Apart of this the HA-1 beats the BD in haptics (WAF!) and convenience. In my dreams I wish the Oppo had the DAC qualities of the BD (plus Hydra Z).
  
 Well, I never really had the intention to sell the Oppo but I am keen on a DAC upgrade (or better: upgrade in sound quality). Especially now after the experience with the BD. The USB-Regen already helps a lot, indeed.
 Luckily, someone told me about the HA-1 mod of Gert Volk. He is pretty known in the German tuning scene for his mods (Oppo 105, Linn, Sonos). I will send my HA-1 to him in the next weeks (there is a queue!).
  
 Here is the link to the "G-Oppo HA-1" thread: http://www.aktives-hoeren.de/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=5839
  
 and here translated by Google: https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aktives-hoeren.de%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D39%26t%3D5839&edit-text=&act=url
  
  
 I hope the G-Oppo HA-1 will stop me looking for other preamp/DACs in the next 1-3 years


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> Lol! I'm on permanent VU, it's the best IMO for that 'classic' feeling.
> 
> Hey Badas, I've just ordered the Audio-GD DAC-19(10th Aniversary) and I'll be comparing it to the HA-1 Sabre DAC. Not a fair comparison as they are pretty much apples and oranges (R2R vs DS) but I ordered it out of curiosity so I'll be reporting here what my impressions are.


 

 Yeah! I wrestle with the displays. Both are nice. That vid made me jump up and change it tho. I should stay on VU as I have tubes and a turn table right next to the Oppo.
  
 I will be very interested in your DAC review.
  
 I've been using the Oppo a fair bit of late. Turn table into Oppo. Vinyl and Class A amps are a heavenly match.


----------



## gavinfabl

mediahound said:


> Just a bit of digital VU Meter action for your enjoyment. This is the best screen setting IMO:




Got to agree, that is the best screen of them all 

Well, its been a few weeks with the HA-1 and it is a beast. I love the versatility as mentioned by others as well, and the sound quality is superb. And the value. I have never been so impressed with a single piece of audio in ages. My review is live on my blog, gavinsgadgets.com , but it pretty much sums up with what most of you are saying. Now if Oppo could make this at 50% smaller in footprint , that would be amazing!


----------



## x RELIC x

If they had to cram the hardware in a 50% smaller unit I suspect it wouldn't sound nearly as good as some sacrifices would have to be made. The layout of the HA-1 is very clean and tight as it is.

I mean, just look at that...........


----------



## john57

That picture is even missing two other circuit boards not shown to show the bottom level of the amp. This is my favorite site that explains the HA-1  layout better than all other sites that I can find.  Use a translator.   http://www.hdfever.fr/2014/07/10/test-oppo-ha-1/


----------



## Mediahound

Do you folks think it's safe to put a headphone stand on top of the HA-1?:


----------



## goldendarko

I did for a while. May create a mark on the top due to sunlight that may hurt resale value but the unit will be fine.


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> I did for a while. May create a mark on the top due to sunlight that may hurt resale value but the unit will be fine.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## john57

For a headphone stand I use a* *Black Velvet Necklace T-Bar 12"H Jewelry Holder Display Stand Rack as shown on Ebay as an example. Cheapest and soft. 12 inches high should give plenty of room for cables attached. Discounts on 2 or more.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Velvet-Necklace-T-Bar-12-H-Jewelry-Holder-Display-Stand-Rack/251258458561?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32832%26meid%3D88587489a48b40548a3f1022ea11d973%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D251258458561


----------



## Mediahound

Those of you with LCD3's or 2's, which gain do you prefer? High or Normal?


----------



## goldendarko

I prefer high gain for my Lcd-3


----------



## john57

For planner you need high and in some cases balanced to get extra power.


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> I prefer high gain for my Lcd-3







john57 said:


> For planner you need high and in some cases balanced to get extra power.




Thanks, I forgot to mention, I am running balanced.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> Thanks, I forgot to mention, I am running balanced.


 

 Same, I use high gain w/ balanced with my LCD-3's. Volume usually somewhere around 21 depending on the recording.


----------



## Badas

mediahound said:


> Those of you with LCD3's or 2's, which gain do you prefer? High or Normal?




I use normal for my LCD3C. However I don't listen loud and the HA-1 can get near the top. Balanced mode.

I read somewhere it was better to use the amp near the top of the volume control rather than low on high gain. 
I tried both and heard no difference. It is best for you try both.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> Same, I use high gain w/ balanced with my LCD-3's. Volume usually somewhere around 21 depending on the recording.





I'm the other way. Low gain balanced to LCD-2 and 1/2 to 3/4 volume depending on the track.


----------



## john57

I have to use high gain because of some of my classical pieces are recorded at a low level for some of the short loud peaks that comes later.


----------



## goldendarko

x relic x said:


> I'm the other way. Low gain balanced to LCD-2 and 1/2 to 3/4 volume depending on the track.


 

 I mainly just keep it in high gain because my HE1000 needs the extra juice, with LCD's you can really can go either way. That being said I don't notice too much of a difference between high and normal when volume equalized on the LCD-3


----------



## Mediahound

badas said:


> I read somewhere it was better to use the amp near the top of the volume control rather than low on high gain.
> I tried both and heard no difference. It is best for you try both.




Yes, I just broke out the manual. Page 19 states this. Ie, it's better to have the volume knob higher on normal gain than lower on high gain.


----------



## Badas

mediahound said:


> Yes, I just broke out the manual. Page 19 states this. Ie, it's better to have the volume knob higher on normal gain than lower on high gain.




Lol. I know I didn't read it in the manual.  Real men don't read manuals.


----------



## x RELIC x

goldendarko said:


> I mainly just keep it in high gain because my HE1000 needs the extra juice, with LCD's you can really can go either way. That being said I don't notice too much of a difference between high and normal when volume equalized on the LCD-3




True with the LCD's.

How do you like the HE1000 with the HA-1?


----------



## ngyu

Normal gain at around 9 o clock for me. Balanced LCD-X. 
  
 Normal gain at around 10 o clock for balanced HD800. 
  
 As for having volume set higher on normal gain vs. lower volume at high gain: this is due to the potentiometer typically having poorer tracking at lower volumes. While higher end pots (ALPS and better) don't tend to have this issue as pronounced, cheaper pots are pretty bad with channel imbalance at low volumes. 
  
 Aside: does anyone know what potentiometer is used on the HA-1? All I know is it is a 6-gang pot. Any ideas as to what brand?


----------



## john57

It is a  ALPS _20KAX6 _motor pot.


----------



## ngyu

john57 said:


> It is a  ALPS _20KAX6 _motor pot.


 
 thanks! curiosity itch scratched.


----------



## DaemonSire

Wow, how are you guys getting so high on the volume pot with your LCDs?  On normal gain, I can't get past 9 - 10 o'clock on the dial.


----------



## Mediahound

daemonsire said:


> Wow, how are you guys getting so high on the volume pot with your LCDs?  On normal gain, I can't get past 9 - 10 o'clock on the dial.


 

 Same here.


----------



## Mediahound

PS, with the fazored versions, I would expect the volume pot to be bit higher, given their 150 Ohm impedance vs. the non-fazored 50 Ohm.


----------



## Badas

daemonsire said:


> Wow, how are you guys getting so high on the volume pot with your LCDs?  On normal gain, I can't get past 9 - 10 o'clock on the dial.


 

 Yeah. About that. More 9 o'clock rather than higher.


----------



## x RELIC x

The non-fazored LCD-2 is also less efficient, though has a lower Ohm rating (mine is 60 Ohm and 92db@1kHz, the ones on sale now are 70 Ohm and 101db@1 kHz). Volume really also depends on the source. High dynamic range, well recorded music tends to be lower in volume than more modern, compressed tracks. There's a lot of variables here. Plus there's a lot of different listening preferences (some not so safe to the ears).


----------



## Badas

How are you guys going on the LCD range? There has been reports of a lot of driver failures.
  
 My LCD3 is the classic version (non-fazor) and it has been robust. No issues.
  
 There has been talk about amps being a issue. I primarily use a tube amp but on occasion use the HA-1.
  
 Members who use the HA-1 and LCD regularly how is it going? Any issues?


----------



## x RELIC x

None.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> None.


 

 That's good.


----------



## DaemonSire

My pre-fazor LCD-2 (October 2013) has had no issues *knocks on wood*


----------



## Dougr33

Hey Folks.. has anyone opened their HA-1 or seen directions on how to? I don't want to start blind in case something's tricky (doesn't look as simple as my old Benchmark Dac1).  I just want to blow out any dust, as had in a bad spot.  Thanks.


----------



## polecrab

See post #77 in this thread: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-line-level/248054-oppo-s-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-discussions-upgrading-mods-8.html


----------



## Dougr33

polecrab said:


> See post #77 in this thread: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-line-level/248054-oppo-s-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-discussions-upgrading-mods-8.html


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Davey Wonder

badas said:


> That's good.


 

 6 months in and no problems with HA-1 and LCD-3c.


----------



## Badas

davey wonder said:


> 6 months in and no problems with HA-1 and LCD-3c.


 

 How long have you had your LCD-3c for total? I've had mine 12+ months. However they were manufactured 6 months before that. So maybe the driver failure is not as bad as they make out.


----------



## imalter

I have a question (presumably for Hastfur The Yellow) about the spectrum display.
 I thought that with a sine signal the display should show just one column with its position depending on the frequency of the signal. But for each single frequency input it shows almost full spectrum, a hump peaked at the input frequency.
 Sorry, the forum does not allow me to attach the images.
 So, why the display works this way? Is it only a decoration?


----------



## Davey Wonder

badas said:


> How long have you had your LCD-3c for total? I've had mine 12+ months. However they were manufactured 6 months before that. So maybe the driver failure is not as bad as they make out.


 
  
 Mine were manufactured in January, 2013.

 There appears to be no connection between failed LCD drivers and the HA-1. Don't get excited!


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know where I might get one of those HA-1 stands?


----------



## Badas

davey wonder said:


> Mine were manufactured in January, 2013.
> 
> 
> There appears to be no connection between failed LCD drivers and the HA-1. Don't get excited!




Nah! Not getting exited. Just interested in how long yours has lasted. I don't think these driver failures are as bad as reported. HA-1 drives the Audeze bloody well. With the power in the HA-1 they are almost made for each other.


----------



## Smarty-pants

imalter said:


> I have a question (presumably for Hastfur The Yellow) about the spectrum display.
> I thought that with a sine signal the display should show just one column with its position depending on the frequency of the signal. But for each single frequency input it shows almost full spectrum, a hump peaked at the input frequency.
> Sorry, the forum does not allow me to attach the images.
> So, why the display works this way? Is it only a decoration?


 

 The spectrum display isn't really precise, but more of an estimated accuracy and a display that is more fun to watch.


----------



## Smarty-pants

mediahound said:


> Anyone know where I might get one of those HA-1 stands?


 

 They were initially only made available to customers in the UK I think.
 After some customers in the USA inquired about buying one, Oppo made some available via special request.
 I'm not sure if they still have any available, but you can try to contact them and ask for yourself.
 http://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx


----------



## vnmslsrbms

badas said:


> How are you guys going on the LCD range? There has been reports of a lot of driver failures.
> 
> My LCD3 is the classic version (non-fazor) and it has been robust. No issues.
> 
> ...


 
 My LCD 2.2 works fine.  I drive it balanced with no problems.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Yeah! I wrestle with the displays. Both are nice. That vid made me jump up and change it tho. I should stay on VU as I have tubes and a turn table right next to the Oppo.
> 
> *I will be very interested in your DAC review.*
> 
> I've been using the Oppo a fair bit of late. Turn table into Oppo. Vinyl and Class A amps are a heavenly match.





Here are my FIRST IMPRESSIONS LINK in comparison to the HA-1 after about 6 hours of listening and comparing.

After a week of listening and comparing my impressions stand.

The short story is the DAC-19(10th Anniversary edition) wipes the floor with the HA-1 DAC. It's not a matter of more or less detail (well perhaps it is) as both units present the same level of detail to my ears. The biggest differences are in the approach each DAC uses to convert the signal coming in. The DAC-19 simply sounds like real life and the HA-1 sounds digital/plastic in direct comparison. I wasn't expecting this kind of a difference but I'm glad I found it. Cymbals, for example, have a much greater impact with an extremely natural falloff that sounds much more like real life, not the usual digital splash I'm used to hearing from all my other sources.

The subtle cues from the DAC-19 give me a sense of the room or space the music was recorded in a much better way than the HA-1. There seems to be no approximation of the recording but rather a true looking glass in to what is in the track. The timbre of the music is turned up a significant amount while retaining all the micro detail I'm used to hearing. There is more going on in guitar string reverberations. More happening with piano key strikes. More subtlety in the air of the music. More texture and impact in the bass as well as the mids and treble. More separation. More layers. It's uncanny and difficult to pinpoint. Again, real life vs reproduction is the focus here.

The R2R DACs can't do DSD but I won't miss DSD as I hear no difference (absolutely none, zero, zip, nadda) when I down sample from DSD to 24/96. Believe me, if I knew the truth about the 'why and how' of how DSD came to be and what it really represents I would never have made it a blip on my audio radar in the first place. I'd rather have a DAC that doesn't throw away all the original samples to only approximate what it receives, so no more Delta-Sigma for me. There is a difference and it isn't subtle to me.

For now I'll keep the HA-1 as it really is a convenient (and well implemented for a Delt-Sigma DAC) piece of gear, but I can say that once my Liquid Carbon comes in I think it may be regulated to a backup solution, a bedside rig, or on the for sale forum. I'm ruined now for everything that isn't an R2R / multibit / ladder DAC implementation. There is a reason why people become fanatical about this type of DAC. I can clearly hear it now.

Edit: This is a good, easy to read, blog on the different implementations - Delta Sigma vs R2R.

http://www.mother-of-tone.com/conversion.htm


----------



## Mediahound

^ Yeah, I've never been a fan of the ESS Sabre 9018 DAC. I've heard some call it bright. It's not bright per se, just very detailed but lacks a bit of mid presence. I returned my HA-1 during Oppo's 30 day return window.


----------



## x RELIC x

mediahound said:


> ^ Yeah, I've never been a fan of the ESS Sabre 9018 DAC. I've heard some call it bright. It's not bright per se, just very detailed but lacks a bit of mid presence. I returned my HA-1 during Oppo's 30 day return window.




In direct comparison it's not a difference of bright vs dark vs mid presence. It's much more than that. Read the link I provided in my edit for a better understanding of what I'm talking about. 

The DAC-19 is actually brighter/more impactful on cymbal hits than the HA-1, and just like in real life they can be quite present/forward in the track, but they also sound so natural where on Delta-Sigma DACs they really do not. Like furniture covered in plastic it just doesn't feel the same. 

The DAC in the HA-1 is a very good implementation to my ears but again for a Delta-Sigma DAC. They rely on noise and complex algorithms to approximate the incoming signal to convert to an analogue signal (surprisingly well actually). R2R DACs do not, they pass on what they receive. Completely different approaches.

From the link.......the top two images are Delta Sigma sine waves the bottom one is from an R2R sine wave. Which one looks right to you?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

This is beyond my comprehension, but why aren't you comparing 16 bit sigma delta to 16 bit R2R?  I thought the Sabre is a 32 bit DAC?  And when you say R2R just passes it on, I don't quite get that as I'm pretty sure somewhere they have to convert digital to analog like you described for a sigma delta.  If both are taking USB inputs, I'm not sure where the difference is.  
  
 Although I do agree that the Sabre DACs sound pretty bright, there are good DACs that are implemented well that can utilize the good parts and provide a well matched analogue portion.  What's the reason that most brands have moved to ESS Sabre?  Is it easier to use (development wise)?


----------



## x RELIC x

vnmslsrbms said:


> This is beyond my comprehension, but why aren't you comparing 16 bit sigma delta to 16 bit R2R?  I thought the Sabre is a 32 bit DAC?  And when you say R2R just passes it on, I don't quite get that as I'm pretty sure somewhere they have to convert digital to analog like you described for a sigma delta.  If both are taking USB inputs, I'm not sure where the difference is.
> 
> Although I do agree that the Sabre DACs sound pretty bright, there are good DACs that are implemented well that can utilize the good parts and provide a well matched analogue portion.  What's the reason that most brands have moved to ESS Sabre?  Is it easier to use (development wise)?




It's not a simple matter of a numbers game. By the way, the DAC-19 accepts 32/192 through USB. And yes, it's significantly cheaper to produce Deta-Sigma DACs, one of the main reasons everyone uses them.

I posted the blog/article so people can get answers if they are interested. There is an abundance of information about the differences and the shortcomings of each implementation.

From the blog/article:



Spoiler: About R2R



_"In the CD-format chapter you have seen that digital numbers are translated into a staircase signal, and by rounding the steps, we get something that pretty much resembles the originally captured signal.

This translation process from numbers into voltage steps, is what happens in a R2R DA converter which is sometimes also called a "ladder-DAC" or "multibit-DAC", as resistors (the R's in R2R) are configured as an ascending series of voltage dividers.

Such a R2R converter is a static device, in that it is able to generate a clean voltage (with 16 bits resolution there are 65536 different voltages) and hold that voltage until another number is converted, or if numbers repeat - for an infinitely long time, while maintaining an extremely low noise level.

In order to achieve a certain level of performance, the resistors (R's) inside the converter chip must be precisely trimmed, which can make a device very expensive to manufacture, especially when true 24-bit resolution is required.

Some companies were famous for their R2R converter chip designs, such as Analog-Devices, Burr-Brown and Philips."_



And this:



Spoiler: About Delta-Sigma



_"In order to avoid the required precision in the manufacture of R2R converters (and save manufacturing costs), another conversion technique became very popular.

In this conversion technique, a single switch replaced the precision resistors of the R2R DAC, and it was believed (and shown to a certain extent) that if only the switch was toggled fast enough, one could also achieve many different voltages.

If for example the switch is more often switched to 5V than to 0V, and if that switch-signal is run through a low-pass filter then the output voltage will also be closer to 5V, than to 0V, plus lots of noise.

This fast switching technique is employed in sigma-delta conversion and it is also the technical foundation of the newly introduced SACD or DSD format.

As a 16 bit R2R DAC is able to generate 65536 different static voltages, and a single switch can only generate 2 different voltages (hi and low), a high switching frequency (usually in the range of a couple of MegaHertz, and achieved through oversampling) is necessary for proper operation and thus, much noise will be produced by the switching process in a sigma-delta converter.

In fact, for any practical application, the noise-level is much higher than the signal that is to be reproduced."_





Spoiler: Also this......



_"In fact, the total noise-output is never stated in the data-sheets, and measurements only mention in-band-noise up to 20kHz, suggesting that higher frequency noise has no effect on fidelity.

Of course with this eye-closing practice only those can be fooled that also have closed ears.

In plain english: sigma-delta DACs are coarse noise-generators and when measured the way they should be measured they never make it to 16-bit resolution, don't even think about 24 bits."_



*"In plain English: sigma-delta DACs are coarse noise-generators and when measured the way they should be measured they never make it to 16-bit resolution, don't even think about 24 bits"*. 

I'm not 100% sure about this statement but I will say that after listening and researching about the differences I'm convinced that I don't care about 32bit resolution or DSD and the like. I'm finding that is more of a numbers game for marketing or to boost shortcomings than to actually provide more fidelity and better music reproduction. Actually, I get now what Schiit Audio is saying when they're promoting their multibit DACs vs Delta Sigma.

I know that many will get cranky with what I've just posted, but this is what I'm finding out at this stage in my audio journey. Like I've mentioned before the HA-1 has one of the best DAC implementations I've heard up until now, but I won't be seeking out Delta-Sigma implementations anymore.


----------



## Badas

^

I have to back you up. Not too much. I don't want to get into too much trouble. Many know my views. 

The HA-1 gets a bit screachy, sparkly in the high treble. As many may know I use a Arcam DAC instead. That uses Burr Brown chipsets. The Burr Brown and the Arcam is as smooth as butter in the treble area. A pity the Burr Browns are not use so much any more.

As I have always said the HA-1 is sweet in all other areas. The total package. I have been using it a fair bit lately with vinyl and vinyl digital rips. Vinyl does not extend as high in treble and has notable deeper bass. So it matches beautifully with the HA-1.

It pisses me off how much the music industry has stuffed up digital formats. Most back catalog music has had the treble extended and bass stripped to accomodate ear buds and car stereos. 

I have compared many artist on multiple formats and most digital formats can't compete.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Well that explains what I hear then.  It is a sharper DAC.  Like the highs actually get noisy.  My new Vega does a lot better in curbing that, making music more enjoyable.  I thought I was set but probably need to try out a R2R one.  Can't really afford the MSB Select DAC at 90k USD!
  
 That said, I think it still works well to pair the HA-1 as a DAC with a softer sounding preamp/head amp.  My LCD2.2 also takes care of the screechy treble pretty well.  It seems like the HD800 was developed for DAC tech before the ESS9018.


----------



## x RELIC x

Treble aside, I also hear much more realistic timbre and soundstage. Direct comparison, again, R2R=real life..... Delta-Sigma=Digital approximation.

Bass, mids, and treble, all are quite a bit better. Didn't expect the difference and was quite happy with Delta-Sigma until now.

That's how I hear it, as well as pretty much everyone else who has heard both. I suggest everyone sample R2R / multibit / ladder DACs (the same implementation, different names) with resolving headphones, and I wouldn't be posting this here if other Head-fi'ers didn't ask for a direct comparison earlier.


----------



## klfl

x relic x said:


> In direct comparison it's not a difference of bright vs dark vs mid presence. It's much more than that. Read the link I provided in my edit for a better understanding of what I'm talking about.
> 
> The DAC-19 is actually brighter/more impactful on cymbal hits than the HA-1, and just like in real life they can be quite present/forward in the track, but they also sound so natural where on Delta-Sigma DACs they really do not. Like furniture covered in plastic it just doesn't feel the same.
> 
> ...


 
 The above graphs of the S-D converter are unfiltered. The article is comparing output from S-D modulator (a part of complete S-D DAC signal chain) vs R2R DAC. Which makes the presentation quite misleading. 
  
 Actually the article demonstrated how S-D modulator is able to shift noise to a higher frequency band so artifacts can be filtered out easily. Actual S-D DAC have filter after modulator to remove high frequency noise.
  

 By design the analog filter is one integral part of the S-D DAC. Without it the rest of the signal chain does not represent a complete S-D DAC. So only presenting unfiltered signal is misleading.
  
 The author of this blog post is selectively providing information to give readers (lots of which does not have electrical engineering background) false impression on the two technologies. The purpose of the post is to promote the Tera player(which uses R2R chip) and the info should be taken as a claim rather than research paper or technical document.
  
 Actual Sigma-Delta output:
 Blue: Signal before filter, corresponds to graph 1 in the above blog post.
 Green: Signal after low pass filter, which is the output from a complete s-d signal chain.
  

  
 I am not trying to argue here whether the R2R or S-D is better. I merely wish to point out the misinformation in the blog post.


----------



## klfl

x relic x said:


> Treble aside, I also hear much more realistic timbre and soundstage. Direct comparison, again, R2R=real life..... Delta-Sigma=Digital approximation.
> 
> Bass, mids, and treble, all are quite a bit better. Didn't expect the difference and was quite happy with Delta-Sigma until now.
> 
> That's how I hear it, as well as pretty much everyone else who has heard both. I suggest everyone sample R2R / multibit / ladder DACs (the same implementation, different names) with resolving headphones, and I wouldn't be posting this here if other Head-fi'ers didn't ask for a direct comparison earlier.


 
 Fairly speaking, both R2R and Sigma-Delta are approximation. R2R and S-D all output discrete signal levels and cannot 100% restore sine waves, in other words, both are digital approximation. The difference here is they are providing such approximation with different approach.
  
 With all due respect, your comparison on the HA-1 and DAC-19 is about the final products as a whole picture rather than the chips used. There are too many design differences between the two machines here: analog stage, power supply, firmware... So attributing all sonic differences on the DAC chips is a little bit unfair.
  
 The only conclusion here is you like the DAC-19 better than the HA-1. That should not be generalized into "all R2R DACs are better than S-D DACs".
  
 As for my own experience, I have tried multiple R2R and S-D DACs and I cannot say one is surely better than the other. There are good and bad implementations of both technologies. And if a DAC sounds good to me, I wouldn't care if it is R2R or S-D.


----------



## x RELIC x

klfl, fair enough, and you raise some great points. You're right about this particular blog glossing over details and I realize there are some comparisons that are misleading. For that I apologize. I didn't want to post more technical articles in the spirit of keeping the general explanations simple.

Also, I agree that the implementation of each DAC unit as a whole is more important than the individual chips used. My conclusion about the different conversion methods is that I haven't heard this level of realism in any S-D DAC before, whether it's Burr Brown, Sabre, Wolfson, etc.. Granted, perhaps the DAC-19 is just the best DAC I've heard, but that doesn't quite sit right with me. There is a certain level of timbre with real instruments that I just haven't heard before from a digital source. It just sounds right and for the first time it was an aha! moment.

I'll cool off on the generalizations regarding DAC implementations, but to these ears there is a noticble difference that I can only peg on the conversion methods given that both units use decent power supplies, quality components, and run classA. Thanks for grounding it though.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

I think that's a more complete explanation.  Seriously, the guys who designed sigma delta are pretty much genius engineers.  To say they made something that is so inferior is pretty silly, which is why I was questioning the graphs initially.  Common sense says this product would not have been validated past engineering stages or approved by the management.  It's cheaper to make maybe, but it wasn't cheaper to design I think.  
  
 I'm not sure why there's always this older is better thing (nostalgia?), but this is a similar situation.  I think the analogue amplification etc and the filtering really affects the sound.  One thing that doesn't help delta sigma is that some music recorded with some higher frequencies that weren't even that bad coming from speakers now sound terrible with headphones.  That's what I like about the Taurus because they understand that and toned it down a little.  
  
 On the other hand too much emphasis is put on the marketing spin of hi-res, DSD etc.  If DSD was really the breakthrough like CD's were to tape and DVD to VCR, then it wouldn't only be us head-fi seekers who are into it.  Everyone and their grandma would be getting it.  It's not even comparable to Blu-Ray vs DVD. That was a huge improvement too.  Even 4k to HD looks different.  That reminds me, maybe I should just get a new TV rather than the next greatest DAC?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

x relic x said:


> Granted, perhaps the DAC-19 is just the best DAC I've heard, but that doesn't quite sit right with me. There is a certain level of timbre with real instruments that I just haven't heard before from a digital source. It just sounds right and for the first time it was an aha! moment.


 
 Now if only they'll make the DAC-19 or all Audio-GD stuff for that matter better looking!  
  
 I don't know about you but instruments sound pretty real coming from my stereo system.  And even say at a concert, all this is amplified digitally one way or another anyway.  I don't think they have tube amps anywhere.  
  
 BTW what analogue are you talking about?  Phono?  Tape?


----------



## x RELIC x

Hey vnmslsrbms, again, I'm not saying all Sigma-Delta is terrible and I have often commented on how much I like the HA-1 DAC. I'll back up a bit here and say that the DAC-19 implementation sounds more real with superior timbre and texture over any DAC I've previously heard, including the HA-1. As I just posted above I can only really peg that on the type of DAC conversion being used given the setup.

As for DSD, didn't it basically start as a cheap archive format for Sony to back up their analogue tape library. Marketing took it and SACD was born. I don't care for it as I hear no difference between DSD and the same file converted to PCM 24/96.


----------



## x RELIC x

vnmslsrbms said:


> Now if only they'll make the DAC-19 or all Audio-GD stuff for that matter better looking!
> 
> I don't know about you but instruments sound pretty real coming from my stereo system.  And even say at a concert, all this is amplified digitally one way or another anyway.  I don't think they have tube amps anywhere.
> 
> BTW what analogue are you talking about?  Phono?  Tape?




I have a hard time comparing headphone gear to stereo systems as speakers always have the advantage and a more live feel to me given the soundstage, room reflections, etc.

Talking analogue about phono from back in the day when that was all we had in my fathers house. Haven't heard a quality phono system since I've moved out 23 years ago (man, that went by fast)..... Wife, kids, mortgage got in the way and phono fell out of flavour.


----------



## aamefford

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


x relic x said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> In direct comparison it's not a difference of bright vs dark vs mid presence. It's much more than that. Read the link I provided in my edit for a better understanding of what I'm talking about.
> 
> The DAC-19 is actually brighter/more impactful on cymbal hits than the HA-1, and just like in real life they can be quite present/forward in the track, but they also sound so natural where on Delta-Sigma DACs they really do not. Like furniture covered in plastic it just doesn't feel the same.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


x relic x said:


> Treble aside, I also hear much more realistic timbre and soundstage. Direct comparison, again, R2R=real life..... Delta-Sigma=Digital approximation.
> 
> Bass, mids, and treble, all are quite a bit better. Didn't expect the difference and was quite happy with Delta-Sigma until now.
> 
> That's how I hear it, as well as pretty much everyone else who has heard both. I suggest everyone sample R2R / multibit / ladder DACs (the same implementation, different names) with resolving headphones, and I wouldn't be posting this here if other Head-fi'ers didn't ask for a direct comparison earlier.


 
  
@x RELIC x and I both own the D-19 and the HA-1.  I mostly agree, and especially with the quote above that is not in a spoiler.  I will say, that after volume matching (ok, I listened and tried to volume match by ear, so take that with a grain of course), I found the differences still exist, the flavor of the differences is what I have described and what @x RELIC x has described.  I also found that the HA-1 or the Dac-19 have I think a bit hotter signal into the RCA input than the internal HA-1 Dac, so (crudely) adjusting for that, the differences were not as profound.  End result - I like the Dac-19 sound a bit better for most of the music I listen to.  If I do get on an electronica type bender, I sometimes like the HA-1 a bit better.  For the money, the HA-1 is one hell of a good all in one box.  Great amp, great remote, great functionality, cool screen, built like a Bentley Tank.  Oh, and a decent Sabre Dac implimentation, with the good and bad that encompasses.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

@x relic x - oh I'm not trying to argue at all. Sometimes u know internet posts can sound a little crazy. I appreciate you willing to discuss and educate me really. I don't know much about r2r and really dac tech anyway. 

I also prefer stereo systems. I'm more of a solid state and digital kind of guy. I like the phono sound too, but usually in someone else's system. I think it's mainly convenience for me and availability. I have some old records stacked up that I am not willing to give up though. 

I asked about the analog and systems because I like to consider stereo systems and not just head-fi. And oppo is just a great tool. The versatility is just great. 

By the way who has tried the Bluetooth input? I do it for my iPad and it works seamlessly. Sound quality is better than me plugging it straight in via usb too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aamefford

vnmslsrbms said:


> @x relic x - oh I'm not trying to argue at all. Sometimes u know internet posts can sound a little crazy. I appreciate you willing to discuss and educate me really. I don't know much about r2r and really dac tech anyway.
> 
> I also prefer stereo systems. I'm more of a solid state and digital kind of guy. I like the phono sound too, but usually in someone else's system. I think it's mainly convenience for me and availability. I have some old records stacked up that I am not willing to give up though.
> 
> ...


 
 I use the blue tooth sometimes.  I disagree that it sounds betterr than plugged in via USB, but I don't think it is any worse.  I use the CCK on my iphone into the USB input, and I like that best.  By the way, that is also what I do with the Dac-19 - iPhone/CCK/Dac-19/HA-1 ==> headphones.


----------



## gotoma8

Hi, I have a question regarding the DSP output setting. Do you guys have it set on "None" or "DSD in DoP format"?  Sorry, while using JRiver MC19....
  
 Thanks!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

If you are doing DSD64 and DSD128, then DSD in DoP Format is the proper choice for JRiver MC19.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

aamefford said:


> I use the blue tooth sometimes.  I disagree that it sounds betterr than plugged in via USB, but I don't think it is any worse.  I use the CCK on my iphone into the USB input, and I like that best.  By the way, that is also what I do with the Dac-19 - iPhone/CCK/Dac-19/HA-1 ==> headphones.


 
 Yeah I tried it some more and I'm not sure why at that point I thought it sounded worse.  I do like the bluetooth freedom.  I'm able to stream bluetooth from the iPad and use it at the same time, no lag.  Interesting that you are using the amp part of HA-1 in your setup.  For a short while I was using the DAC part of the HA-1 and it worked well that way too.  I'm also very tempted to try the Master-11.  On paper it just looks so amazing!


----------



## Umeshdhingra

Some help required :I am currently using HD 800 along with OPPO HA 1 , but want to upgrade my headphones to LCD 3 , please guide me if Oppo HA 1 will be suitable for LCD 3 headphone. I generally listen to western pop , mainly instrumentals, some time western classical and also Indian Bollywood songs. I also own Fiio X5 second generation to play flac and DSD files .


----------



## Mediahound

umeshdhingra said:


> Some help required :I am currently using HD 800 along with OPPO HA 1 , but want to upgrade my headphones to LCD 3 , please guide me if Oppo HA 1 will be suitable for LCD 3 headphone. I generally listen to western pop , mainly instrumentals, some time western classical and also Indian Bollywood songs. I also own Fiio X5 second generation to play flac and DSD files .




The lcd3 pairs quite nicely with the ha-1.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> The lcd3 pairs quite nicely with the ha-1.




+1. I'm enjoying the combo a lot as well


----------



## frodeni

I just joined the forum. I got the HA-1 second hand in July, and used this thread as a source getting it.
  
 My setup differ a bit.

I use Audioquest Coffee USB cable
I use a high end PC, 4960x@4.5GHz without any power savings. 64GB RAM. SSDs. 1200W PSU. 1920 radiator. etc.
I stream, using Tidal Hi-Fi. So I do not use JRiver. Sound is similar to ripped music.
"USB Streaming Mode" at "Extra Safe"
"Asio Buffer Size" at "8192 Samples"
Apps are allowed to take control over the device
Apps in exclusive mode are given priority
Enhancements are all disabled
I use a dedicated USB controller for the HA-1
All other sound drivers are uninstalled, and playback devices removed or disabled.
  
 My experience is quite different because of this. A lot different.
  
 Here's the thing

It is dark.
It is too musical, at least with my Denons.
Its biggest strength is harmony. Instruments play in harmony, not just their different parts.
It is particularly good at reproducing treble. Percussion is outstanding, as compared to anything I have heard of late.
Perspective is sharp and tight. Instruments are tightly placed, in a way I never before have heard anywhere.
Details. I sort of struggle with that one. I previously contributed noise as details. My Denons simply do not ex cell at details at this level, so I guess I need something like the HD800 now.
Separation. This is really different. I am not on top of this yet. Focusing in on one instrument just feels unnatural, I need to make an effort to do so. Joining the music, is what is feels like, not ripping it apart. Probably sounds silly, but to me, harmonies and musicality is so strong, I find it hard not to get caught up in it.
  
 So, here I am finding my setup being musical in a way I have never experienced before. I struggle using it as an analytical tool. I just sing along, stamp the the beat, clap along, or tap with my fingers. There is no harshness, it is full of body and a bit dark. It is forgiving on the source recording, as everything sound great. Even what sounds crappy on almost anything else.
  
 I do get the way it is being described by others, if I do _not_ make the adjustments above. Or use something i-apple as a source. In my experience, it is super picky on the source. Treble in particular. Not what people expect, and claiming so, I am probably of for the guillotine.
  
 I cannot explain why, but this _is_ my experience. I rather listen to my own senses, than let people dictate me what to sense. Making sense of it all, is bloody confusing though.
  
 Frode


----------



## StormClaw

Guys, any idea why my Sennheiser HD650 get very low sound with Oppo HA-1 ?
  
 I basically have to turn Oppo volume knob all the way up and windows volume control all the way up too.
  
 I tried some no-name earbuds and they get much louder signal.


----------



## naimless

Have you got the HA-1 set to low gain?


----------



## jerick70

stormclaw said:


> Guys, any idea why my Sennheiser HD650 get very low sound with Oppo HA-1 ?
> 
> I basically have to turn Oppo volume knob all the way up and windows volume control all the way up too.
> 
> I tried some no-name earbuds and they get much louder signal.


 

 Hi StormClaw.  Try setting the gain to high and see if that is any better.


----------



## StormClaw

jerick70 said:


> Hi StormClaw.  Try setting the gain to high and see if that is any better.


 
 Yes, it is already set to high
  
 HOME THEATRE BYPASS is set to Standard though


----------



## frodeni

Quick test: The same happens over bluetooth?

Is your cable balanced? If not, you might be running out of juice. My easy driven Denons are often at max, but that is at low gain.


----------



## StormClaw

frodeni said:


> Quick test: The same happens over bluetooth?
> 
> Is your cable balanced? If not, you might be running out of juice. My easy driven Denons are often at max, but that is at low gain.


 

 Balanced cable?  On the headphones you mean?
  
 No, it's standard cable that came with Sennheiser phones.
  
 Anyway, when i max everything out i get enough volume. It's just that some cheap-ass earbuds sound much louder at lower volume settings.


----------



## jerick70

As fordeni mentioned, it sounds like you are running out of juice.  I would try the balanced connection. You can purchase an 6.3 mm to 4 pin male XLR adaptor or upgrade your cable to a balanced cable.  http://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Version-balance-ZY-002-2-5M/dp/B00A2QJLY8


----------



## StormClaw

jerick70 said:


> As fordeni mentioned, it sounds like you are running out of juice.  I would try the balanced connection. You can purchase an 6.3 mm to 4 pin male XLR adaptor or upgrade your cable to a balanced cable.  http://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Version-balance-ZY-002-2-5M/dp/B00A2QJLY8


 
 Could you clarify what exactly is running out of juice?
 The OPPO HA-1 is plugged into a wall socket.
 And i though that this was supposed to be a AMP for the headphones?  How can it be running out of juicy? Why? Where is all the juice going that it's not enough of it?


----------



## jerick70

What's running out of juice is the amps output to the headphones.  Not the power from the wall. 
  
 The 6.3 mm connection on the HA-1 doesn't output as much power @ 300 Ohms* as the balanced XLR connection.  *The Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms.
  
 Does that make sense?


----------



## StormClaw

jerick70 said:


> What's running out of juice is the amps output to the headphones.  Not the power from the wall.
> 
> The 6.3 mm connection on the HA-1 doesn't output as much power @ 300 Ohms* as the balanced XLR connection.  *The Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
 Aye, it does now.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## StormClaw

How do you guys have your system set up in WIndows?
  
 Do you set Windows volume all the way up and then control the system volume thru the OPPO-HA-1 remote control?
  
 And the speakers? Do you turn the speaker volume (knob) all the way up?


----------



## wgb113

Any other volume controls should be set at 100% and you should be using the HA-1's volume control to adjust your headphone volume.  Ideally it's volume control is in the 10:00-2:00 range at normal levels.
  
 When I had HD650s I achieved that on the low gain setting.
  
 Bill


----------



## frodeni

stormclaw said:


> How do you guys have your system set up in WIndows?
> 
> Do you set Windows volume all the way up and then control the system volume thru the OPPO-HA-1 remote control?
> 
> And the speakers? Do you turn the speaker volume (knob) all the way up?


 
  
 Volume in windows should be at max. The volume in your music player app, should be at max, unless max means extra amplification, as in VCL.
  
 The whole point is to do absolutely nothing to the signal in windows. That means using the ASIO driver. You will need to use a ASIO supporting app for that. Spotify do not support ASIO, while Tidal does. Windows alters the output in the non-ASIO output, and that is clearly audible.
  
 As for output, use the scaler in the DAC, not in windows. Since I use Tidal, that is 44.1/16. For movies, it is typically 48/24. I set this manually, depending on my need.
  
 I have not tested JRiver, but that is probably an excellent choice for media player. Not quite sure what other options support ASIO. JRiver seems to be standard for a lot of users in these forums. Using it, things might change a bit. I just do not know.
  
 As for driver settings, every thing at max, especially ASIO buffer settings. You also need to disable power savings, typically by choosing high performance power mode, or by manually adjusting the balanced power mode, as to increase the minimum CPU percentage. My laptop runs at 800MHz, with even extra low settings beyond that, with power savings enabled. At those settings, music get blips every once in a while.
  
 I got best results, disabling enhancements, and allowing exclusive mode and to take control of the device. Also, I do not use any form of equalizer, or fancy alteration of the output. I guess that make me a puritist.
  
 Beyond that, a good USB cable works wonders. Please do not ask me why. I do not know. I got shocked by the result, still struggling to wrap my mind around it.


----------



## StormClaw

Thank you for this extensive info. Going to set it up like you suggest.
  
 Although I use it not only for headphones, but for speakers also (Adam A5X on my desktop PC).


----------



## MRC001

x relic x said:


> For the Oppo HA-1.......
> 
> ClassA amp.
> Analogue amp topology.
> ...


 
 From what I read, the Grace also has a better volume control. Both are analog, but the HA-1 has a potentiometer, while the Grace has a chip that controls it more precisely with perfect channel balance at all settings. The ultimate would be a stepped attenuator, which neither has. Wanting one is a sensible choice, since even a high quality potentiometer can introduce enough noise and inconsistency to undermine a higher quality class A gain stage. Normally, I'd say a stepped attenuator is not expected at this price point, but Meier's amps have them at even lower price points.
  
 I'm also on the fence: Grace vs. Oppo. Haven't decided yet. I'm also using it as a preamp, so the quality of the line stage is important to me.
  
 Incidentally, I have a Meier headphone amp that has the same xfeed circuit as the Grace. It is the best cross feed I've listened to - and I've listened to several over the years. It's subtle, not a "must-have" until you run into one of those rare recordings that have absolute channel separation (like some Mapleshades).


----------



## frodeni

stormclaw said:


> Thank you for this extensive info. Going to set it up like you suggest.
> 
> Although I use it not only for headphones, but for speakers also (Adam A5X on my desktop PC).


 
 Just be aware, that if you mute the amp output, it is not shorted. I get buzzing from my power amp/speakers, if i use the preamp mute function.
  
 Only workaround for me, is to turn off the power amp, when listening to headphones.
  
 Also, if you set it to home theater mode, the output sound level is fixed. You just use the volume adjustment on your speaker then.


----------



## aqsw

Can't believe I need to turn volume up at normal gain to about 90-95 with Oppo PM3s.. High gain Im about 40-50. I just think the HA1 sounds better in low gain..using balanced cable! It sure sounds good though, either way.


----------



## x RELIC x

aqsw said:


> Can't believe I need to turn volume up at normal gain to about 90-95 with Oppo PM3s.. High gain Im about 40-50. I just think the HA1 sounds better in low gain..using balanced cable! It sure sounds good though, either way.




Are you being serious? PM-3 is 26 Ohm with 102db sensitivity in 1mW. Listening to it at 90-95 percent of total volume, even on normal gain, would be deafeningly loud with the balanced out. My LCD-XC (balanced) is less efficient than the PM-3 but I can't listen louder than about half volume from the HA-1 on normal gain without it hurting my ears.

I suggest you take a trip to your nearest audiologist.

Edit: For normal listening I have the volume set to 1/4 volume (9:00 o'clock) or less with the XC.


----------



## Mediahound

aqsw said:


> Can't believe I need to turn volume up at normal gain to about 90-95 with Oppo PM3s.. High gain Im about 40-50. I just think the HA1 sounds better in low gain..using balanced cable! It sure sounds good though, either way.


 
  
 Quote: 





x relic x said:


> Are you being serious? PM-3 is 26 Ohm with 102db sensitivity in 1mW. Listening to it at 90-95 percent of total volume, even on normal gain, would be deafeningly loud with the balanced out. My LCD-XC (balanced) is less efficient than the PM-3 but I can't listen louder than about half volume from the HA-1 on normal gain without it hurting my ears.
> 
> I suggest you take a trip to your nearest audiologist.
> 
> Edit: For normal listening I have the volume set to 1/4 volume (9:00 o'clock) or less with the XC.


 
  
 Sounds like you may have some problem with his HA-1. Or, you don't have the digital volume in the computer set to 100% (which you should).
  
 Those volume levels do not sound normal.


----------



## BobJS

mrc001 said:


> From what I read, the Grace also has a better volume control. Both are analog, but the HA-1 has a potentiometer, while the Grace has a chip that controls it more precisely with perfect channel balance at all settings. The ultimate would be a stepped attenuator, which neither has. Wanting one is a sensible choice, since even a high quality potentiometer can introduce enough noise and inconsistency to undermine a higher quality class A gain stage. Normally, I'd say a stepped attenuator is not expected at this price point, but Meier's amps have them at even lower price points.
> 
> I'm also on the fence: Grace vs. Oppo. Haven't decided yet. I'm also using it as a preamp, so the quality of the line stage is important to me.
> 
> Incidentally, I have a Meier headphone amp that has the same xfeed circuit as the Grace. It is the best cross feed I've listened to - and I've listened to several over the years. It's subtle, not a "must-have" until you run into one of those rare recordings that have absolute channel separation (like some Mapleshades).


 
  
 I've had both side by side.  Not even close.  The Oppo is gone.  I don't use my Burson Conductor anymore.  All I need is the Grace.


----------



## StormClaw

jerick70 said:


> What's running out of juice is the amps output to the headphones.  Not the power from the wall.
> 
> The 6.3 mm connection on the HA-1 doesn't output as much power @ 300 Ohms* as the balanced XLR connection.  *The Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
 BTW, i'd like to get back to this discussion because it won't let me put my mind to rest:
  
 1. If Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms, why didn't they make them with XLR connector in the first place, seeing that they wouldn't be getting enough juice with a regular 6.35mm jack?
  
 2. Or is it OPPO's fault for making a sub-par product that doesn't output enough juice out of regular headphones socket? It's marketed as a headphones amp for fcks sake.
  
 Why do I have to jump through hoops to make simple sh!t work? It's not like any of these components cost $20, it's supposed to be a god damn Hi-End grade equipment.


----------



## MRC001

stormclaw said:


> BTW, i'd like to get back to this discussion because it won't let me put my mind to rest:
> 
> 1. If Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms, why didn't they make them with XLR connector in the first place, seeing that they wouldn't be getting enough juice with a regular 6.35mm jack?


 
 Low output at a given volume setting is not about the 300 Ohm impedance, it's the voltage sensitivity. Just because the impedance is high doesn't necessarily mean the voltage sensitivity will be low.
  
 Despite its high impedance, the HD650 is pretty easy to drive. It just has slightly lower than average voltage sensitivity. But due to its high impedance, it doesn't draw much current so it doesn't need much power. It's reasonably efficient, just needs voltage. The 650 is a bit more sensitive and efficient than the 600. So any amp that can drive the 600 should drive the 650 just fine.
  
 I owned a pair of 600s for over 10 years and never had a problem driving them. Portables didn't work well (thin sound and low volume) but every full size device I plugged them into drove 'em just fine to volumes far louder than I would normally listen. But then I do watch my listening levels to avoid long term hearing loss. Also most of my listening is to acoustic music. The frequency response of the ear changes with loudness, so acoustic instruments don't sound natural when played louder than they would be in an unamplified live performance. Electronic music has no such absolute reference, generally sounds better the louder it's played, so one must be careful.


----------



## jerick70

stormclaw said:


> BTW, i'd like to get back to this discussion because it won't let me put my mind to rest:
> 
> 1. If Senn HD650 has a nominal impedance of 300Ohms, why didn't they make them with XLR connector in the first place, seeing that they wouldn't be getting enough juice with a regular 6.35mm jack?
> 
> ...


 
 MRC001 answered your first question.
  
 On your second question.  I wouldn't call the HA-1 a sub-par product. It's actually a very good product.  Oppo had to make a design decision so they could drive most headphones on the market.  You can purchase a XLR cable for the HD650 for pretty inexpensive.


----------



## aamefford

My memory could be fualty, but I don't recall having any issue driving the HD6XX to deafening levels single ended with the HA-1....


----------



## StormClaw

jerick70 said:


> MRC001 answered your first question.
> 
> On your second question.  I wouldn't call the HA-1 a sub-par product. It's actually a very good product.  Oppo had to make a design decision so they could drive most headphones on the market.  You can purchase a XLR cable for the HD650 for pretty inexpensive.


 
 I'm just trying to figure out who fault is that. OPPOs?
  
 I used to have some cheap Samson amp (link) that would drive the same headphones without any problems.
  
 And about the cables. I got linked some in this thread for $76, which is not that inexpensive.


----------



## frodeni

stormclaw said:


> ... I'm just trying to figure out who fault is that. OPPOs?...


 
  
 It's an imperfect world.
  
 Senny needs to adhere to the industry standard of 6.5mm jack. If they want to sell any products. If they need high impedance to achieve the quality to stay competitive in the market, that is what they have to do.
  
 Oppo, actually give you enough juice. Just barely. So why would you blame them? It is not like they did not rate the amp either. Try using the Panasonic, then come back. They are aware of the issue, but chose, just like pointed out, to solve the issue by balanced output. That was a great design choice, as support for balanced output, gave them a competitive edge in the market, as that is superior to the competition. In balanced mode, there is plenty of juice, something there would not be at Class A, for single sided output, at this prize point.
  
 And, at the risk of getting into personal attacks, you actually play a role as well. Would you buy a headphone, if you had to buy an extra cable to get a 6.5mm jack? Most users would not. Senny would have to explain to users the advantages of balanced output, and users would complain of the non existing support for balanced headphones in the market. A bunch of amp makers would then claim that their single end amps, are far superior to balanced designs. Well, they do that as it is, anyhow.
  
 In the end, everyone can blame anyone. Just start pointing. Its an imperfect world, as if you just twist your needs, something will always be wrong. Even pointing and blaming.
  
 Oppo HA-1 is meant to be run balanced. Balanced is the main feature of the unit, and class A at that. At low costs. It designed to be killer value. And it support single ended on top of that, at reduced specs. A pity if people buy into the Oppo, not realizing that. If you read through this very thread, you will quickly realize, that people need a lot of explanation about balanced output, and that people spend a lot of time trying to comprehend it. Its not as easy to explain as if-you-shoot-yourself-in-the-foot-it-will-hurt concepts. That fact generate a lot of problems in it self, as complexity always does. Solutions may be surprisingly simple though.
  
 Try getting a new balanced cable, or get the one you have re-terminated to balanced (just check that the cable support it first, it needs four wires, not three). If you know somebody who can solder, re-terminating is actually pretty cheap: Get a balanced to 6.5 adapter on top of that, if you still need that jack. If you got the Oppo, going balanced is a smart investment.
  
 I would love to hear if the sound grew on you, going balanced, because in my experience, that is how the Oppo behaves. That would be perfect.
  
 Peace,
  
 Frode


----------



## StormClaw

frodeni said:


> It's an imperfect world.
> 
> Senny needs to adhere to the industry standard of 6.5mm jack. If they want to sell any products. If they need high impedance to achieve the quality to stay competitive in the market, that is what they have to do.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, thanks for taking the time to write up your extensive take on this.
  
 I did order today the balanced cable upgrade for my headphones. Gonna see soon if it makes any difference. Hopefully it's what you guys say (juice/xlr thing) and not some lame-ass windows/software config glitch on my part.


----------



## youngarthur

iPad into front  HA 1 USB,very nice. Mac mini into rear USB, OR Mac Mini Optical, into HA1,is unusable. Sound is completely disjointed.  Vocals appear on rear soundstage, and very distant,,and all other instruments are to the front. I have never had this before,and having tried a few things,nothing has  worked. Using HD 800, Shure 846 into balanced. Any Ideas?.


----------



## Mediahound

Yeah, balanced is the way to go if the amp has balanced for sure. You get up to 4x the power, along with other benefits such as a lower noise floor and better stereo separation.


----------



## jerick70

stormclaw said:


> I'm just trying to figure out who fault is that. OPPOs?
> 
> I used to have some cheap Samson amp (link) that would drive the same headphones without any problems.
> 
> And about the cables. I got linked some in this thread for $76, which is not that inexpensive.


 
   
 I have never owned the Senn HD6XX series or used them with the HA-1, so my suggestions are educated guesses.  I'm starting to think you may have an issue with your 6.3 mm cable, the headphones, or you have a faulty HA-1 after what aamefford's said in his post.  I did own a pair of Senn HD555s, in my infant head-fi days, and the cable went bad pretty quickly.  Anyway, the new cable will tell you if it is a bad cable.    
  
 Quote:


frodeni said:


> It's an imperfect world.
> 
> Senny needs to adhere to the industry standard of 6.5mm jack. If they want to sell any products. If they need high impedance to achieve the quality to stay competitive in the market, that is what they have to do.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very good explanation.  I couldn't have said it better myself.  My hats off to you.


----------



## jerick70

mediahound said:


> Yeah, balanced is the way to go if the amp has balanced for sure. You get up to 4x the power, along with other benefits such as a lower noise floor and better stereo separation.


 
  
 Agreed.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Truly. The HA-1 is really great with the balanced output. I was disappointed with the single ended output but well I guess the downside is you need to recable or get after market cables to really enjoy the music.


----------



## mikey1964

Pretty happy with what I'm hearing from the cans I've tried with my HA-1, though I'd only just acquired it, like, a day ago!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not gonna run balanced, for now, as that would mean more expenditure for cables......perhaps in the future. Right now, I'm contented to run my Gustard H10 + X12 stack in balanced mode, the HA-1 sounds pretty good thus far.....


----------



## youngarthur

youngarthur said:


> iPad into front  HA 1 USB,very nice. Mac mini into rear USB, OR Mac Mini Optical, into HA1,is unusable. Sound is completely disjointed.  Vocals appear on rear soundstage, and very distant,,and all other instruments are to the front. I have never had this before,and having tried a few things,nothing has  worked. Using HD 800, Shure 846 into balanced. Any Ideas?.


 

 Anyone?.


----------



## frodeni

youngarthur said:


> Anyone?.


 
  
 Sure. I actually shared the cue just a few posts back.
  
 The Oppo is extremely picky on the digital input.
  
 I am breaking in my HD800, and that is clearly a moving target. Nor do I use any fruit products myself. I have only tested them briefly in stores.
  
 Using a PC and the Denon MM400, I know that ASIO settings matter a lot. They need to be at max, and not at default.
  
 In my experience, i-anything, has serious noise issues. They are clearly audible. Not just on the Oppo. In my experience, the noise is oftentimes dismissed as recording errors, or even described as to prove the quality of the apple signal. It is sort of as an USM filter in photography, in which less sharp is conceived as more sharp.
  
 By slump, I ended up testing the Audioquest Coffee USB cable, and that was such a smart move. I did not get the results I expected: It worked like crazy, and the resulting sound was way off from my expectations. But it completely removed this haze, that placed the instruments far in the background: It removed noise. So if you ask for my experience, I guess I would recommend trying out that cable, If you can afford it.
  
 Just a warning: I do not understand why it works or how it works. You might not have the same noise sources as I do. I just have no clue, as to when it would work, or under what conditions it will not. It supposedly has some extra shielding, but the marketing sounds really strange, and appears not to be proven in any way. But it did wonders for me, using the Denon MM400 and speakers. I recommend trying it on your rig, not just buying it.


----------



## youngarthur

Thanks Frodeni,will try that,these things can be very frustrating.


----------



## Mediahound

> Originally Posted by *frodeni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Oppo is extremely picky on the digital input.


 
  
 I have to agree. When I had the HA-1, it would have clicks and cut outs very often when I would simply close a browser window with music playing. . I have not really had this issue with another DAC before.


----------



## rambotan

When you are surfing the web while playing music in the background via USB, sometimes you can hear imperfections when you are scrolling the webpage with the mouse.


----------



## Mediahound

rambotan said:


> When you are surfing the web while playing music in the background via USB, sometimes you can hear imperfections when you are scrolling the webpage with the mouse.


 

 Yep, but I don't ever have that problem with another DAC with a different USB receiver.


----------



## frodeni

rambotan said:


> When you are surfing the web while playing music in the background via USB, sometimes you can hear imperfections when you are scrolling the web page with the mouse.


 
  
 No. I do not. If you by "you", try to include me, then I sort of wonder where that came from?
  
 I have never had this issue with the Oppo, but did prior to the Oppo. It is simply digital noise spilling over into the sound circuitry. It is your computer, not the DAC.
  
 Kill power savings. It is a medicine for a lot of trouble, like slow web page scrolling, or flash being unresponsive. A lot of sound issues to, but probably not kill issues with badly designed PCs, that spill noise into the sound card.


----------



## jlbrach

i have an HA-1 which i bought here and should be with me soon,will use it with HD800 as well as LCD3F's...I have a Chord Hugo which i use portably as well as at hime...i look forward to comparisons with the Hugo...has anyobdy listened to both the hugo and the HA-1 and have impressions?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

frodeni said:


> No. I do not. If you by "you", try to include me, then I sort of wonder where that came from?
> 
> I have never had this issue with the Oppo, but did prior to the Oppo. It is simply digital noise spilling over into the sound circuitry. It is your computer, not the DAC.
> 
> Kill power savings. It is a medicine for a lot of trouble, like slow web page scrolling, or flash being unresponsive. A lot of sound issues to, but probably not kill issues with badly designed PCs, that spill noise into the sound card.




Yeah I don't know why people blame webpage scrolling to the dac. This happens with any dac, and for me only at my work laptop. Running chrome, it eats up lots of memory, and when you scroll or move it around, it cuts the music for less than a half second. Of course I have lots of other programs too. This is not a dac problem. It's your computer running out of resources. Unless you think the oppo usb driver takes up more memory to run. But I doubt anyone actually tested it in a proper manner with their other dacs. 

@jlbrach- I don't have the Hugo, but for hd800 I would definitely suggest using a balanced cable with the ha-1. The power difference makes it well worth it for the hd800. My lcd-2 not so much.


----------



## rambotan

Who is blaming the DAC? It was just an observation.


----------



## Mediahound

vnmslsrbms said:


> Yeah I don't know why people blame webpage scrolling to the dac. This happens with any dac, and for me only at my work laptop. Running chrome, it eats up lots of memory, and when you scroll or move it around, it cuts the music for less than a half second. Of course I have lots of other programs too. This is not a dac problem. It's your computer running out of resources. Unless you think the oppo usb driver takes up more memory to run. But I doubt anyone actually tested it in a proper manner with their other dacs.


 
  
 It's not the DAC per se, but rather the USB receiver, which is sorta weak in the HA-1. I have other DACs with better USB receivers that did not have the issue when the HA-1 does. Same computer, same OS, same cables.


----------



## DaemonSire

Schiit Wyrd will probably fix your problem


----------



## MRC001

My new HA-1 arrived yesterday so I'll share initial impressions. I'm using it as a line preamp as well as headphone amp.
  
 My system preamp is a 10k passive attenuator I designed & built about 15 years ago. With a single metal film resistor in the signal path, this is the ultimate in sonic transparency for analog signals. For headphone amps I have an old Headroom Maxed out Home, and a Meier Corda Jazz. Headphones are LCD-2 Fazor, line system is an Adcom 5800 driving Magnepan 3.6/R in a tuned listening room (big tube traps, thick acoustic foam, etc.).
  
 The reason I got the HA-1 was to see if taking the raw digital signal from each device into the HA-1 DAC, provides better sound than my current setup, which relies on the DAC and analog output stage in each source device. The benefit of the new setup is the HA-1 DAC is better than any of the DACs in my source devices. The drawback of the new setup is I now have an analog potentiometer in the signal path - the HA-1 volume control. The volume controls of my attenuator are ladder stepped switches which have only a single metal film resistor in the signal path.
  
*In summary, overall, I'm still on the fence. The HA-1 is great but I'm not sure that it's overall "better" than my current system. It's slightly different.*
  
 Speaking of the headphone amp - in unbalanced mode. I ordered a balanced cable for my LCD-2 but it hasn't yet arrived. The HA-1 sounds a lot like the Meier Jazz. This is a good thing. It's clean, neutral, and natural sounding. The Maxed out Home, in comparison, is a bit warmer and the extreme highs are a bit softer. The Maxed out Home is an excellent amp, but I prefer the Jazz - and the HA-1. I'm using the HA-1's high gain, mainly because most of my recordings are uncompressed acoustic music with wide dynamic range, so average levels are low in order to have room for dynamic peaks. Anyone who can't get enough volume from the HA-1 into the LCD-2, either has a defective HA-1 or hearing damage.
 The HA-1 should only get better in balanced mode.
  
 Speaking of the line stage. I'm using the HA-1 balanced line outs to drive the balanced inputs of my Adcom 5800. The Magnepans in my listening room are just a touch more transparent and revealing than the LCD-2 Fazor, though the Mags roll off below 30 Hz and LCD-2 doesn't. The comparison here is the analog output of my CD player, through the passive attenuator driving the unbalanced inputs of the 5800 (what I've been listening to for years), versus the digital output of the CD player, sent to the HA-1, driving the balanced inputs of the 5800. So to switch I had to turn off the 5800, flick switches on the back from unbalanced to balanced, then turn it back on. This takes about 30 seconds, too long to be ideal for comparison, but it's the best I could do.
  
*Unsurprisingly, they sound quite similar. In order from most evident to least: the HA-1 is a touch faster/cleaner in the extreme high frequencies, a touch lighter in the bass, and a touch smoother in the midrange.*
  
 In the highs, it took a high quality recording of castanets, and harp, to hear that the transient response was just a smidge faster and cleaner on the HA-1. My prior system was no slouch, but there's no question the HA-1 does extreme high frequencies better. I'm talking about frequencies high enough we don't hear them as "treble", but we hear them as "air" or cleaner transient attack. The strange thing is, the HA-1 is not only a touch faster and cleaner, but also lighter. The castanets and sharp harp plucks on the short top register strings weren't louder, just better defined, portrayed with a lighter more natural sound.
  
 Listening to acoustic percussion (Rabih Abou-Khalil's Tarab, Fredericksen's Elfin Knight), the HA-1 portrays the bass with a lighter touch - overall there's simply just a bit "less bass". But the HA-1 bass goes just as deep. This evident on harp recordings - big harp strings can emit incredibly deep bass with frequencies below 30 Hz. It's subtle but moves the air in the room. The HA-1 loses nothing - all those ultra-low resonances are there. So while the HA-1 overall presentation is slightly "leaner", the ultra-deep bass is all there. Then for fun I popped in Diana Krall "Temptation". Fantastic - the bass was phenomenal, her voice was amazing, and the percussion transient attacks were fast and light.
  
 With the mids, with only a couple of hours of listening, I haven't yet decided whether the smoothness of the HA-1 is a slight veil obstructing detail, or whether that extra detail was artificial (perhaps a very slight amount of intermodulation distortion). It may be a bit of both. For example when Cecelia Bartoli belts out the crescendos in Rossini's Belta Crudele, the smooth core of her voice has an spine chilling edge to it, which I used to think was just getting too close to the mic. With the HA-1, that edge is still there but smoothed just a touch. More natural, I think so. But there was some detail that is missing - whether that detail was in the original recording, or distortion, is an open question.


----------



## frodeni

I sort of lost you on this one, MCR001. What kind of digital sources are you using, and what DAC are you comparing to?
  
 That listening room of yours sounds fantastic by the way.
  
 As for scrolling noise, it would be great if people could report back if going into performance power savings eased the problem. Since I never had the issue on my current setup, I just as well list it:
  
 Asus Rampage IV Black Edition (x79)
 Intel 4960x @4.5GHz, but its still a non issue at stock.
 64GB RAM.
 Samsung 850 EVO SSD.
 980ti.
 Water cooling (4*480 rads in open air, beneath the TV). No cooling issues what so ever.
  
 No scrolling noise, using either USB2.0 controller of the x79, nor the extra USB3.0. Can't remember ever noticing it with this rig at all.
  
 No scrolling noise for both win 7 and win 10. Both 64-bit.
  
 No power savings. CPU runs at full throttle all the time. (Kills the dropouts.)
  
 I just use the ASIO driver.
  
 The biggest weakness of the Oppo, is the sensitivity of the USB input. On the laptop, I needed to use the USB on the left, as it was clearly better than the one on the right. There is a distinct difference between the two controllers on the MB of my current rig. Every single USB cable sound differently.
  
 Have anyone tried a USB-SPDIF converter with the Oppo?


----------



## money4me247

@MRC001, good write-up! well-done. your scaling seems realistic and grounded to my own experiences of testing different amps. look forward to reading more of your thoughts on the forums in the future!


----------



## MRC001

frodeni said:


> I sort of lost you on this one, MCR001. What kind of digital sources are you using, and what DAC are you comparing to?


 
 My digital source is an Onkyo DX-7555 CD player, which has a Wolfson WM8740 DAC. Comparison is (A) the CD player analog output to my passive attenuator, to the amp (headphones or speakers), versus (B) the CD player digital output to the HA-1, driving the amp (headphones or speakers).
  
 My current setup has the advantage of no potentiometer in the signal path (speakers or headphone). But it relies on the CD Player's on-board WM8740 DAC and analog output stage (which is driven by op amps). Incidentally, the Meier Jazz headphone amp has no potentiometer in the signal path; the volume knob is an analog potentiometer outside the signal path, that electronically triggers levels on a stepped attenuator. This is unheard of in a headphone amp at its price point (under $500).
  
 The HA-1 setup has the advantage of a better DAC - the WM8740 is good but the Sabre 9810 should be better. But it has a potentiometer in the signal path (the HA-1 volume control) on both headphones and line level outputs, which may undermine the advantages of the superior DAC.
  
 Other sources include higher bitrate recordings from my desktop PC. And I also have my own recordings, made with a matched pair of Rode NT1-A mics at 96/24.


----------



## frodeni

mrc001 said:


> My digital source is an Onkyo DX-7555 CD player, which has a Wolfson WM8740 DAC. Comparison is (A) the CD player analog output to my passive attenuator, to the amp (headphones or speakers), versus (B) the CD player digital output to the HA-1, driving the amp (headphones or speakers).
> 
> My current setup has the advantage of no potentiometer in the signal path (speakers or headphone). But it relies on the CD Player's on-board WM8740 DAC and analog output stage (which is driven by op amps). Incidentally, the Meier Jazz headphone amp has no potentiometer in the signal path; the volume knob is an analog potentiometer outside the signal path, that electronically triggers levels on a stepped attenuator. This is unheard of in a headphone amp at its price point (under $500).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried "home theater mode" and use that attenuator for the Oppo?
  
 Also, if the digital input is lacking, the Oppo might not correct it properly. The Oppo is a bit boring with poor input. The one shop selling them in Oslo, have them running on a CD-drive, and the sound is poor. They also had an iPad with Tidal, and a great USB cable to boot, but that ended poorly as well. In particular, the high end region, is rendered inarticulate. Imaging of cymbals is poor. Just like mine did, before killing some digital noise.
  
 And that Adcom 5800, are you using it balanced with the Oppo? Your setup seems nice, so it is a shame if the Oppo fails to do it justice.
  
 The feedback on the pre-amp of the Oppo has been a bit mixed. It is sufficient for my setup, but the room is lacking, and its flaws cannot be fixed. I use it with a Rotel 980BX and some Snell type E IV. Both bought dirty cheap second hand. I must be getting old, since I have simply just settled for this. Probably because it is a lot of fun to use. It is sloppy by imaging, lacks articulation, and is a bit too much backward tilted. But it plays great on musicality. I cannot afford going nuts on this, not for the time being, and it is the room that needs attention, not the rig. It great fun as it is.
  
 But that fun only happened after quite a bit of trial and testing. On the digital input side of things. The Oppo just pukes with the wrong input.
  
 Keep us posted, as to what your experiences are.


----------



## imac2much

Hey everyone!
 I currently use the HA-1 with my HE-400i.  While listening to music, I've noticed that the music will occasionally drop out for a brief time (about a second or less).  This doesn't happen too often but it's very jarring when it does.  I also seem to hear some kind of noise whenever this happens.
  
 I'm currently using the usb input on the HA-1 from my laptop.  I've heard that the USB input is not implemented very well on the HA-1.  Should I look into something like the Schiit Wyrd, Audioquest Jitterbug or Uptone USB Regen?  I also have a Concero somewhere - would it be more helpful to use this as a USB-to-SPDIF converter?
  
 Thanks for your advice!


----------



## vnmslsrbms

My HA-1 doesn't drop out.  Not sure why you experience that.  First question is always USB cable.  Are you using one that works properly?  It doesn't need to be fancy (in fact some fancy ones don't actually work.  WTH).  On my Auralic Vega for example, when I choose the exact clock mode, it actually drops out sometimes with one of my USB cables that obviously has slight issues.  I think it's basically how precise they have set the clock requirements.  It's much easier if like on the Vega that you can actually choose a setting for some sources/cables which aren't that awesome.  
  
 If you go USB-SPDIF then you lose some of the higher resolution capabilities.


----------



## frodeni

imac2much said:


> ... While listening to music, I've noticed that the music will occasionally drop out for a brief time (about a second or less)....I'm currently using the usb input on the HA-1 from my laptop. ...


 
 Laptops throttle like nuts to save power. You need to disable power savings, or to increase the minimum cpu state. If your laptop runs at proper speed, there are no dropouts.
  
  


imac2much said:


> ... I've heard that the USB input is not implemented very well on the HA-1.  Should I look into something like the Schiit Wyrd, Audioquest Jitterbug or Uptone USB Regen?  I also have a Concero somewhere - would it be more helpful to use this as a USB-to-SPDIF converter? ...


 
 First of all, the USB is probably quite ordinary. The Oppo is just sensitive to the input. It is quite possible getting great results by USB. But yes, it probably could use some improvement.
  
 As for USB-to-SPDIF, that is a unknown. The USB is the better input to begin with, or so it seems. You are more than welcome to try it out, but the result is not a given.


vnmslsrbms said:


> ...
> If you go USB-SPDIF then you lose some of the higher resolution capabilities.


 
 I missed that one. How bad is it, we still do 24/192?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

frodeni said:


> Laptops throttle like nuts to save power. You need to disable power savings, or to increase the minimum cpu state. If your laptop runs at proper speed, there are no dropouts.
> 
> 
> First of all, the USB is probably quite ordinary. The Oppo is just sensitive to the input. It is quite possible getting great results by USB. But yes, it probably could use some improvement.
> ...


 

*Coaxial, Optical, AES/EBU Digital Inputs*Input FormatStereo PCMSampling Frequencies44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz,
 176.4 kHz, 192 kHzWord Length16-bit, 24-bit
  
 Not that bad.  Yes 24/192 is the top it can go.  But of course it really depends on if you can hear the difference between that and higher sampling frequency and DSD.


----------



## imac2much

Thank you all for your advice.
 My USB Selective suspend setting was already disabled, but I noticed that my USB root hub had power management enabled in device settings. ("Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power") 
  
 I disabled this setting now - I hope the brief audio drops will disappear!  Thanks!


----------



## money4me247

imac2much said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> My USB Selective suspend setting was already disabled, but I noticed that my USB root hub had power management enabled in device settings. ("Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power")
> 
> I disabled this setting now - I hope the brief audio drops will disappear!  Thanks!


 
 that sounds like it should take care of the issue, please let us know if it seems fixed!


----------



## vnmslsrbms

imac2much said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> My USB Selective suspend setting was already disabled, but I noticed that my USB root hub had power management enabled in device settings. ("Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power")
> 
> I disabled this setting now - I hope the brief audio drops will disappear!  Thanks!


 
 That's an interesting fix.  I wouldn't think that would do it since it's being used.  Why would the computer turn it off?  Either way hope that works though.


----------



## x RELIC x

vnmslsrbms said:


> ......................
> 
> Not that bad.  Yes 24/192 is the top it can go.  But of course it really depends on if you can hear the difference between that and higher sampling frequency and DSD.




Coaxial is my input of choice and I feel USB has finally just caught up to it. Jitter issues with USB are pretty much a non-issue anymore but there are the constant issues with power saving settings, other resources on the same USB bus and general computer 'noise' that can interfere with the audio signal. Of course there are the awesome conveniences of using the computer to organize and access the music much more efficiently than other sources.

As far as sampling rates are concerned I found this to be a great article to read up on:

http://www.trustmeimascientist.com/2013/02/04/the-science-of-sample-rates-when-higher-is-better-and-when-it-isnt/


Regarding DSD vs 24/192 PCM many 'experts' feel that DSD64 is approximately the same as 24/96. I can't hear a difference when I convert a DSD64 or DSD128 to something like PCM 24/96 or even PCM 24/44.1 so I don't put any effort in seeking DSD unless the master is a known improvement over the already available PCM version. Of course YMMV.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Oh yeah, I'm in the same boat.  I don't really buy into the hi res sales pitch, but some people do.  To me it's not a big deal.  But I do like the convenience.  Especially because I like to feed from my computer to my DAC.  I'd rather not depend on my computer to convert into an optical/coaxial digital signal (not sure what the science is behind that but it used to sound good anyway).  USB seems to be the least amount of work for it and it will be reclocked on the DAC end.


----------



## MRC001

frodeni said:


> Have you tried "home theater mode" and use that attenuator for the Oppo?
> 
> Also, if the digital input is lacking, the Oppo might not correct it properly. The Oppo is a bit boring with poor input.
> 
> ...


 
 I considered that, but it wouldn't pass the WAF (wife approval factor). She has to operate this too, so it has to be simple.
  
 I don't think the digital input should matter. Using the HA-1 as a DAC, all the CD player is doing is reading bits off the disk and sending them out the cable. It's raw data and 100% error free most of the time. Any 5 different CD players you pick, from cheap to expensive, would deliver the exact same bits from the same CD. Same bits = same sound from the DAC - as long as it reclocks the data upon arrival. The only time they might sound different is when you listen to their analog outputs. Then you're relying on their onboard DAC and analog output stage.
  
 Yes I'm running the 5800 in balanced mode. Now more on the HA-1 line stage:
  
 I did quite a bit more listening yesterday. I found two key differences: large ensemble music, and midrange voicing.
  
 Large ensemble music (50 or more acoustic instruments playing simultaneously) really differentiates the HA-1 (from the CD player analog output through the attenuator). The HA-1 simply resolves it better. Each instrument is more individually identifiable, sounding less like a "wall of sound". What's really interesting is, 15 years ago when I built the 10k attenuator, this is one area that really differentiated it from the preamp I had been using. Back then, I figured this was the result of the elimination of intermodulation distortion. The HA-1 is a similar improvement, taking it to a new level (the difference isn't huge, but it is clearly audible). To be clear, the HA-1 is not "brighter", it's just more clear, natural and airy sounding with large ensemble music. This is most likely the result of more accurate response from 10 kHz upward.
  
 Midrange voicing: the HA-1 mids are more open and natural; the CD player's analog output in comparison is ever so slightly congested. Put differently, the CD player has a midrange "presence" that the HA-1 does not. If you heard the CD player alone you'd never say it has congested mids - it sounds great. Only in direct A/B comparison does this subtle difference become evident. This is most noticeable on some recordings that have a bit of congested midrange, for example the Chieftans 7, or to a lesser extent, Wincenc & Raps Mozart flute/piano sonatas on Naxos. The congested midrange is a flaw in these recordings. The CD player's analog outputs accentuate this flaw, while the HA-1 opens up the congestion a bit, revealing a bit more detail and sounding more natural. Interestingly, one of the reasons I picked this CD player (Onkyo DX-7555) is because its mids were more open and natural, less congested than the Rotel RCD-1070 I had been using before. Once again, the HA-1 is a similar improvement taken to a higher level.
  
 Both of these differences are subtle, but easily audible. Put together, they're enough to make the HA-1 a worthwhile addition to my system. My impression of the HA-1's linestage is not mixed at all. It's fantastic. Mag 3.6/R speakers are revealing and unforgiving, and the HA-1 really makes them sing.


----------



## jlbrach

I just received my HA-1 today and have had a chance to set it up and use it.I have both the HD800 and the LCD-3F and i am using both of them balanced!I have previously been using my Chord Hugo which i love.
 My initial observation was that the HA-1 has more heft,more weight...at the same listening volume it just sounds fuller the bass more pronounced.....i love my Hugo and will undoubtedly use it quite often but i do love the sound of the Oppo...i also can say that my LCD-3F seems to sound better with the Oppo than the Hugo
  
 I am curious about something and perhaps somebody can help me out with it....i have read numerous people here speaking of needing to listen to their HD800 or LCD-3F at the high gain and actually turn it up high on high gain.I am listening to both these cans at the normal gain and basically listening between 9-11 o clock....and it is more than loud enough for me....the LCD-3F is a bit louder at the same volume setting.....How is it that so many people require such higher volume settings with the same cans?


----------



## x RELIC x

jlbrach said:


> I just received my HA-1 today and have had a chance to set it up and use it.I have both the HD800 and the LCD-3F and i am using both of them balanced!I have previously been using my Chord Hugo which i love.
> My initial observation was that the HA-1 has more heft,more weight...at the same listening volume it just sounds fuller the bass more pronounced.....i love my Hugo and will undoubtedly use it quite often but i do love the sound of the Oppo...i also can say that my LCD-3F seems to sound better with the Oppo than the Hugo
> 
> I am curious about something and perhaps somebody can help me out with it....i have read numerous people here speaking of needing to listen to their HD800 or LCD-3F at the high gain and actually turn it up high on high gain.I am listening to both these cans at the normal gain and basically listening between 9-11 o clock....and it is more than loud enough for me....the LCD-3F is a bit louder at the same volume setting.....How is it that so many people require such higher volume settings with the same cans?





They listen louder than you. If you're comfortable at your listening level then that's great, saves your ears long term. Turning the volume high on high gain, with those headphones, is putting out dangerous decibel levels for the ears with most music. For some music the levels are recorded much lower and may require some more volume.


----------



## MRC001

jlbrach said:


> I am curious about something and perhaps somebody can help me out with it....i have read numerous people here speaking of needing to listen to their HD800 or LCD-3F at the high gain and actually turn it up high on high gain.I am listening to both these cans at the normal gain and basically listening between 9-11 o clock....and it is more than loud enough for me....the LCD-3F is a bit louder at the same volume setting.....How is it that so many people require such higher volume settings with the same cans?


 
 I can drive my LCD-2F (and HD-600) with Oppa HA-1 in either mode (high or low gain). I normally use high gain but which I use depends on the music.
  
 Most of my listening is high quality uncompressed recordings of acoustic music with wide dynamic range. This means most of the music is recorded at a low level to have room for dynamic peaks. Because of this, the volume knob needs more gain, so I use high gain mode with the knob in the 9:00 to 12:00 position.
  
 Sometimes I listen to electronic music which tends to have far less dynamic range, and recorded at a much higher level. Because of this, it plays much louder at any given volume setting, so I use low gain mode in order to have the knob in the same 9:00 to 12:00 range. Some electronic music is recorded at such a high level, and has so little dynamic range, that even on low gain my HA-1 volume knob is below the 9:00 position.


----------



## jlbrach

i also notice that i am unable to use the volume on the remote properly because it does not move in small measured amonts like the volume control on the unit does...there is a lag and then it moves a lot more than i want it to move...is there a solution to this?


----------



## x RELIC x

jlbrach said:


> i also notice that i am unable to use the volume on the remote properly because it does not move in small measured amonts like the volume control on the unit does...there is a lag and then it moves a lot more than i want it to move...is there a solution to this?




If you search the thread you'll more than likely find the answer as it's been discussed a few times. Are you saying it adjusts in large decibel amounts (audible volume) even when just tapping the button on the remote? If that's the case you should contact Oppo Digital.


----------



## jlbrach

it seems i was holding the remote volume button down for too long....when i push it and release it quickly it does seem to move in smaller increments......it does have a lag so if you hold it down it down for any lenth of time it does raise the volume in larger increments


----------



## x RELIC x

jlbrach said:


> it seems i was holding the remote volume button down for too long....when i push it and release it quickly it does seem to move in smaller increments......it does have a lag so if you hold it down it down for any lenth of time it does raise the volume in larger increments




It's part of the 1 bit digital volume control of the analogue volume pot that Oppo implemented. Been discussed and answered many times by HasturTheYellow on this thread. Seems as though your unit is working like every other unit. Personally I use my ears to judge the volume level and don't put too much stock on the (lack of) pinpoint accuracy on the display but rather as a ballpark gauge. Would be nice to be perfectly accurate but for a quality analogue volume I'll live with the limitation.


----------



## Jozurr

jlbrach said:


> it seems i was holding the remote volume button down for too long....when i push it and release it quickly it does seem to move in smaller increments......it does have a lag so if you hold it down it down for any lenth of time it does raise the volume in larger increments


 
  
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> It's part of the 1 bit digital volume control of the analogue volume pot that Oppo implemented. Been discussed and answered many times by @HasturTheYellow on this thread. Seems as though your unit is working like every other unit. Personally I use my ears to judge the volume level and don't put too much stock on the (lack of) pinpoint accuracy on the display but rather as a ballpark gauge. Would be nice to be perfectly accurate but for a quality analogue volume I'll live with the limitation.



  
 x RELIC x is right. There was discussion on this some pages back. Use the search this thread option and you'll find it.


----------



## MRC001

mrc001 said:


> I don't think the digital input should matter. Using the HA-1 as a DAC, all the CD player is doing is reading bits off the disk and sending them out the cable. It's raw data and 100% error free most of the time. Any 5 different CD players you pick, from cheap to expensive, would deliver the exact same bits from the same CD. Same bits = same sound from the DAC - as long as it reclocks the data upon arrival. The only time they might sound different is when you listen to their analog outputs. Then you're relying on their onboard DAC and analog output stage.


 
 I've tested this, playing the same CD simultaneously (3 copies) on 3 different players (a CD player, a DVD player, and a computer), each running its digital output to a digital switchbox, to the HA-1, fast switching while playing. They are absolutely indistinguishable, though I can differentiate these players when using their analog outputs.
  
 Years ago, I bought this CD player because its analog output was audibly superior. Since I'm using digital outputs now, I have no need for a separate CD player and I'll never need to pay extra for a component with a good analog audio output stage. All I need is something that will read the bits accurately. One disk player to rule them all!
  
 Anyone want an Onkyo DX-7555? <G>


----------



## Jozurr

Since I bought all my devices seperate which helps me pair them up with different headphones more easier,I've decided to sell the HA-1. Good deal for someone outside of US.

Also, has anyone tried the HA-1 with the HE-1000? impressions?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

mrc001 said:


> I've tested this, playing the same CD simultaneously (3 copies) on 3 different players (a CD player, a DVD player, and a computer), each running its digital output to a digital switchbox, to the HA-1, fast switching while playing. They are absolutely indistinguishable, though I can differentiate these players when using their analog outputs.
> 
> Years ago, I bought this CD player because its analog output was audibly superior. Since I'm using digital outputs now, I have no need for a separate CD player and I'll never need to pay extra for a component with a good analog audio output stage. All I need is something that will read the bits accurately. One disk player to rule them all!
> 
> Anyone want an Onkyo DX-7555? <G>


 
 That's the reasoning I subscribe to, but there are also plenty that swear that their transport sounds better, even though the DAC is doing all the work.  Oh well.  But what do I know.  I think two components from the same brand stacked together adds to my enjoyment.  Audiophiles can believe anything they want.  With the really high priced dCS and MSB and CH Precision DACs what are you getting? I don't know.  I did hear a dCS /Magico system and that was just amazing.  Also played really loudly.  I live in Hong Kong and there are people who spend a fortune on Vinyl systems, and they spend a little less or more trying to get a system to match their phono systems.  I don't even know why they are making a comparison.  It's like saying VCRs look better than a Blu-Ray because the Blu-Ray images look too clear.  VCR tapes are so much more organic.  
  
 Anyway, I'm using the HA-1 as a bedside system and it's pretty convenient for me.  Easy to hook up my iPhone and play songs from there.


----------



## Moogs

Is there a reason why I would choose a USB input vs the optical from my PC/Mac?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

@Moogs- If you want to play the highest res like DSD stuff you definitely need USB. I think PCM optical "only" goes up to 24/192.  It also allows the DAC to handle the reclocking. I'm not sure if optical does it too.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

jlbrach said:


> I just received my HA-1 today and have had a chance to set it up and use it.I have both the HD800 and the LCD-3F and i am using both of them balanced!I have previously been using my Chord Hugo which i love.
> My initial observation was that the HA-1 has more heft,more weight...at the same listening volume it just sounds fuller the bass more pronounced.....i love my Hugo and will undoubtedly use it quite often but i do love the sound of the Oppo...i also can say that my LCD-3F seems to sound better with the Oppo than the Hugo
> 
> I am curious about something and perhaps somebody can help me out with it....i have read numerous people here speaking of needing to listen to their HD800 or LCD-3F at the high gain and actually turn it up high on high gain.I am listening to both these cans at the normal gain and basically listening between 9-11 o clock....and it is more than loud enough for me....the LCD-3F is a bit louder at the same volume setting.....How is it that so many people require such higher volume settings with the same cans?


 
 Using the balanced output is much more powerful than the single ended one.  That's the main reason I think.  I used to turn it up when I was using single ended, but with balanced I didn't need to.  Though the HD800 has a higher impedance than the LCD-3F so your experience is normal.  It just reinforces my balanced everything approach.  Though for my bedroom I'm thinking of getting a single ended tube/high efficiency speaker setup.


----------



## frodeni

I visited another thread on the forum
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/736294/gustard-u12-usb-interface-8-core-xmos-chip
  
 It is a thread on a USB-SPDIF interface. It is a great thread for information on some of the issues the plauges the digital interfaces. I made some inquires about upgrading the clock chips of the Oppo, and that is not just straight forward.
  
 As for the construction of the Oppo, it appears to be well designed on the digital interface. The components generating the clocks, are unknown in accuracy, and they matter a lot. If anyone has a name for me, to someone that might be trusted to upgrade the clock chips for me, please let med know. PM would be great.
  
 On the topic of the getting the Gustard U12, it mainly is the topic if the power supply on the Oppo is weak compared the the Gustard, and the accuracy of the clock generators in both. And as always, shielding.
  
 Given what it takes to generate a high quality SPDIF signal, in particular the accuracy as in low jitter, the onboard SPDIF of a computer simply fails. This is easier to correct to high end audio needs, by using USB. But USB comes at a price of a lot of included noise, on top of the USB signal. More so than SPDIF. Or at least, that is my break down of the issue so far.
  
 The quality of the optical transmission from a PC, is plagued by the interfaces generating the optical signals, as they lack accuracy.
  
 So in short

The signal survives the transmission intact. It probably will decode into the same stream.
The signal is degregated by the digital interface. In particular jitter is an issue, as in the accuracy of the signal.
Noise is added on top of signal, and that noise influence the receiving end.
  
 Please do not get stuck in point one only.
  
 For the Oppo, a good USB cable can help. It helped me a lot. That was the Coffee of Audioquest. If anyone tries something, it would be nice to hear if it works.
  
 I will let you know, what I try out, and if it helped in any way.


----------



## Jozurr

Has anyone compared the optical and USB input and compared the differences on the HA-1 itself? the HA-1 has a good USB input.


----------



## Moogs

jozurr said:


> Has anyone compared the optical and USB input and compared the differences on the HA-1 itself? the HA-1 has a good USB input.


 
  
 I just switched from optical to USB last night on both OS X and Windows 10 and couldn't discern a difference between the two to be honest. I just used an old USB cable I had lying around as well. I'm not a cable snob and don't necessarily buy into the cable hype. Both sounded very good IMO. This was listening to Pink Floyd in Apple Lossless on both streams.


----------



## MRC001

vnmslsrbms said:


> Using the balanced output is much more powerful than the single ended one.  That's the main reason I think.  I used to turn it up when I was using single ended, but with balanced I didn't need to.  Though the HD800 has a higher impedance than the LCD-3F so your experience is normal.  It just reinforces my balanced everything approach.  Though for my bedroom I'm thinking of getting a single ended tube/high efficiency speaker setup.


 

 True. Just today the balanced cable for my LCD2-F arrived. The HA-1 output is 6 dB louder balanced than unbalanced. That's twice the voltage and 4x the power.
  
 I knew from the specs that the HA-1 had twice the voltage & 4x the power in balanced mode, but that doesn't necessarily mean the gain is any higher for any given position on the volume knob. Yet in this case, it is. Balanced mode puts out twice the voltage at any given volume knob position.
  
 Now, with the balanced output,  I can do 100% of my listening in low gain mode.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

moogs said:


> I just switched from optical to USB last night on both OS X and Windows 10 and couldn't discern a difference between the two to be honest. I just used an old USB cable I had lying around as well. I'm not a cable snob and don't necessarily buy into the cable hype. Both sounded very good IMO. This was listening to Pink Floyd in Apple Lossless on both streams.


 
 Well then you need to try Locus Design Cynosure v2 Audiophile Quality USB Cable.  it's 3500 bucks and it will blow your mind.  I'm just kidding of course. Maybe it is awesome I don't know, but like you I'm not a cable believer.  Though my iphone cable that I use at night as been a bit weird.  End story I just need one that works properly.  I'd rather get multiple official or MFi ones than 1 super expensive one that could still break too.


----------



## DaemonSire

@HasturTheYellow / Anyone else:
  
 Is it safe to use an XLR to RCA cable on the Pre-Amp out of the HA-1?  Specifically, this kind of cable: http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=4784
  
  
 I currently have the HA-1 RCA out going to one amp and I would like to use a second amp as well.  Unfortunately, the amp does not have balanced inputs, only RCA.
  
 So is it safe to go Balanced RCA to Unbalanced for the Pre-Amp out?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## ngyu

probably better to use an RCA splitter, rather than connecting both the L and R -ve of a balanced connection to ground.


----------



## MRC001

daemonsire said:


> @HasturTheYellow / Anyone else:
> 
> Is it safe to use an XLR to RCA cable on the Pre-Amp out of the HA-1?  Specifically, this kind of cable: http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=4784
> 
> I currently have the HA-1 RCA out going to one amp and I would like to use a second amp as well.  Unfortunately, the amp does not have balanced inputs, only RCA.


 
 You'll have to ask Oppo. The reason why: some XLR to RCA cables wire the balanced - to RCA ground. This gives a 0 ohm load to the output device driving the balanced - signal. Many balanced output drives are designed to handle this. They shut down the drive for the - while continuing to drive the +. But if the output device is not designed to handle this, it shorts the balanced - drive which can damage the amp or trigger protection circuit and shut down.
  
 An alternative is to split the unbalanced RCA output between your two amps. If both amps have high input impedance, it should not be a problem. For example, if each of your amps has a 30 kOhm input impedance (this is typical), the HA-1 would be driving 15 kOhm (both in parallel). This is still high enough to be a safe load. This approach is safer, and can't hurt the HA-1.
  
 IMPORTANT: If you're not going to have both of your amps turned on, you should measure the input impedance of each amp when it's turned off. It's possible for it to have lower input impedance when turned off, than it does when turned on. The input impedance spec on the manual is (obviously) measured when it's turned on. THey don't usually say what it is when it's turned off. If it is lower, that would pose a problem.
  
 PS overall, this is exactly what NYGU said above. But an RCA splitter isn't always safe because it lowers the load impedance the HA-1 is driving. If use an RCA switchbox instead of a splitter, so only 1 of your 2 amps is connected at any given time, that's always safe.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

We generally recommend using a splitter rather than using an adapter cable/plug when converting XLR to RCA. You do not need to worry about the load or how the cable was soldered for the XLR conversion. But if you must use XLR to RCA as a cable or adapter conversion, we have used a similar cable without any problems to standard amplifiers and pre-amplifiers.


----------



## DaemonSire

Thanks.  I didn't think there would be much of an issue, but if there is some concern, I'll go the splitter route.  Actually I may just build an RCA switch-box.


----------



## frodeni

moogs said:


> Is there a reason why I would choose a USB input vs the optical from my PC/Mac?


 
  
 Yes. For the PC there is. You get ASIO driver with the USB connection, and used correctly that probably will be better than your optical driver.
  
 But the answer is probably just to try. There is a lot of people who hates optical. Then again, there are people who find it working just as well as USB.
  
 The optical input sort of support a lot of devices, while the USB do not. If both sound the same, opting for USB frees you an optical input.
  
 But bottom line is you, and your own experience. My logic would be to follow your own gut.


----------



## Moogs

I just threw on a set of HE500s over the 1/4 and was sorta disappointed. I had to flip to high gain and max the volume and even then I could have gone a little more. Sources were all full. I then tried the same setup on my MM stack and it worked really well. I guess I'll have to get an XLR balanced cable for my phones to use on this amp?


----------



## goldendarko

Yes. Much better power through the XLR output


----------



## jlbrach

using the balanced out with my HD800 and my LCD-3F's i basically use the normal gain setting and usually am between 9-11 o'clock occasionally to 12 o'clock with a very low gain recording....not even the slightest bit of difficulty as far as power is concerned but then based upon what i read here it seems i listen at lower volumes than most here do


----------



## Moogs

ok cool. I guess balanced is the only way to go.


----------



## Sushiyama

At first I kind of freaked out because everything sounded as if it were in an echo chamber and the volume was way too low. After some frantic button-pushing and searching on Google, it ended up being a problem with the headphone jack. Also took me some time to figure out how to jiggle the settings on my MacBook Pro.
  
 Now sound is pretty good on my P5s. Maybe a little too bright, but I think this may improve after some burn in. The Audeze EL-8s come tomorrow so cannot wait to try them out!


----------



## x RELIC x

sushiyama said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Just received my HA-1 from Oppo. Should have my Audeze EL-8s tomorrow but while waiting for them, I'm using B&W P5s hooked to a new MacBook Pro Retina.
> 
> ...




The simplest thing to try is to connect the iPhone 6 with the Lightning to USB cable and plug it in to the front USB mobile input. Make sure you select Mobile as the input either on the unit itself or with the remote.

Not sure about using the optical from the mac as I've never tried it. When using USB from the Mac make sure the output is set to the Oppo HA-1 in the midi control app.

Edit: Make sure the volume on the iPhone or the mac is set to maximum.

Edit2: I see you've edited your post.


----------



## polecrab

Is anyone else having a problem getting the HA-1 to work with Windows 10? The Oppo display shows whatever bitrate and sampling rate I've selected as the default in the device properties, regardless of the file I'm playing or what program I'm using to play the music. I was able to get it to work fine on my Windows 7 computer. Is there some kind of trick I'm missing?


----------



## john57

Not sure if I understand your issue. The Oppo display will show the bitrate and sampling rate on what being feed to it. The Oppo control panel is showing the setting for any files that are using direct sound driver. If you using the ASIO or the WASAPI driver the OPPO will change to the file true bitrate and sampling. It sounds like the audio playback program is using Windows Direct Sound defaults on Win10.


----------



## polecrab

I'm using the Oppo driver that I downloaded and installed and I've loaded the ASIO component into Foobar2000, but it's still not sending the native bit and sampling rate to the HA-1. Is there some other step I'm missing here?


----------



## Wurstteppich

Yes, you might need to change the bitrate in the driver settings in the Windows device manager.


----------



## polecrab

When I change the default bitrate, it changes the bitrate going out to the HA-1, but that's the problem. All music is forced into that default bitrate rather than adapting to the native bitrate.


----------



## polecrab

Never mind, I figured it out. I neglected to change the output device to the ASIO Oppo driver in the Foobar2000 output preferences. But now I have a new problem with digital clipping on peaks. Oh well.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Make sure that you have not enabled any DSPs like Bass Boost. These will clip the signal.
  
 Try a different USB cable and USB port.

 Try changing the Buffer Size in the OPPO USB Audio Control Panel. Try lowering and increasing it and see if you find a value that fixes your issues.


----------



## polecrab

Turned out to be a bad rip from DVD Audio Extractor.


----------



## marhol

Hi, 
 just would like to ask Oppo HA-1 owners or anybody with experience: Did you perceive any difference in sound quality or any change in sound signature in Oppo HA-1 when using coaxial or optical instead of USB connection from PC/notebook to Oppo HA-1 ?  Are all three options generally equivalent when connecting PC/laptop to DAC/head amp ?
 Thanks


----------



## youngarthur

I have tried optical/usb/ bluetooth. I could not tell difference,between optical/usb. Bluetooth,for me, was not as good.


----------



## john57

The OPPO remote works the best using USB.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Bluetooth is not as good, but it's so convenient.  But USB is the only way to feed it DSD.  Optical is something I haven't tried.


----------



## Badas

vnmslsrbms said:


> Bluetooth is not as good, but it's so convenient.  But USB is the only way to feed it DSD.  Optical is something I haven't tried.


 

 The dropouts in bluetooth makes the it not useable on the HA-1.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

badas said:


> The dropouts in bluetooth makes the it not useable on the HA-1.


 
 Really? Not sure if it's your environment or device, but my iPhone 6+ and iPad Air 2 have been fine connecting via bluetooth. I also can walk a fair distance away before it breaks down too.


----------



## Badas

vnmslsrbms said:


> Really? Not sure if it's your environment or device, but my iPhone 6+ and iPad Air 2 have been fine connecting via bluetooth. I also can walk a fair distance away before it breaks down too.




Latest iPod touch, iPhone 5 and iPod mini all drop out on mine. Sitting 3 meters from the amp. 

Not just me. Others have experienced it as well. 

I was hoping Oppo would do what Oppo usually do with their blu-ray players and issue a better firmware making the unit more stable. However not in this case.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

That sucks.  I don't really use the bluetooth much anyway as it's now my bedside setup.  But when it was in my living room I was sitting about 3 meters away.  I have it hooked up via cable so it can charge my iPhone as well during playback.  Considered getting a dock, but it's a hassle when I'm too lazy to stand up to browse the library.


----------



## x RELIC x

Just for giggles I turned on Bluetooth on my iPhone 5s and started an album playing (Brothers in Arms, 1985, great master) and put the phone across the room about 20' away. No dropouts. No pausing. No hiccups. This is in my home office with 3x30" monitors and two MacPro computers running full tilt. Listened to the whole album with no issue through Bluetooth.

I guess some people either have interference in their 'area' of listening or there are different Bluetooth modules and / or antennae in different HA-1 units.

Edit: The neat thing is I can use the Oppo remote to skip songs when my phone is across the room connected through Bluetooth. Cool.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

@x RELIC x - yeah totally agree.  Though this is a problem with bluetooth reliability as much as with the environment it's in.  Good thing the HA-1 has so many options!  Bluetooth is just not the most reliable method I think.  A few generations back, I remember when my phone was connected to my car and I would frequently get connected to other people's conversations when I was stuck in traffic jams.  I think they've fixed it in current implementations, but maybe not?  Haven't experienced it so far in Hong Kong.  
  
 I also enjoy the quick remote song skipping.  The remote is nice because you don't have to point it at the sensor.  It's way quicker than bringing up the remote control app, which is also a convenient option.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yeah, I jumped on the different hardware / antenna / environment comment rather quickly. To be honest I never listen to Bluetooth which is why I said 'just for giggles'. Just reporting that for the one album I listened to it worked well for me, which I wasn't expecting. For those with Bluetooth issues I sympathize.


----------



## marhol

OK, thank you all for replies and discussion. I´m going to audition HA-1 and BDP 105 in December and I´m currently leaning towards buying HA-1 as it contains balanced output for headphones and can be also used as a DAC and a preamp. As I have all my music ripped in FLAC, WAV or DSF and I do not feel extra need for CD transport or blue ray discs I guess it would be smarter to buy HA-1. Besides of that HA-1 is less bulky than BDP-105. I´ve already heard Oppo HA-1 with various high quality headphones so I have no doubts about its great head amp capabilities. I´ll be more interested in comparing DAC qualities of HA-1 vs BDP 105 for usage with speakers. Anyway I suppose both devices represent tremendous price/performance ratio and thus I think I will eventually buy one or the other.
  
 My only two concerns with HA-1 are :
  
 1) How reliable are for long-term usage these solid state head amps class A ? I have no experience with them and it´s known they run quite hot. Is it something to be extra cautious (I´ve noticed from photos some of you are using coolers) or should I have no worries ?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2) that HA1  as a DAC really is on the brighter side of neutral to put it mildly and as such would be fatiguing or too "digital" with less than stellar recordings. I really don´t want to
 " open a can of worms" once again as my assumption is that HA-1 should be neutral and thus from time to time MIGHT sound bright with BRIGHT recordings or BRIGHT headphones. These preliminary thoughts are based - besides of other - on the fact that Badas still haven´t sold his HA-1 yet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will analyse also this "issue" very thoroughy and hopefully will report back my impressions in December !


----------



## blueangel2323

Does anyone have both the Yulong DA8 and the Oppo HA-1? I'd be curious to see how the two compare.


----------



## Badas

marhol said:


> OK, thank you all for replies and discussion. I´m going to audition HA-1 and BDP 105 in December and I´m currently leaning towards buying HA-1 as it contains balanced output for headphones and can be also used as a DAC and a preamp. As I have all my music ripped in FLAC, WAV or DSF and I do not feel extra need for CD transport or blue ray discs I guess it would be smarter to buy HA-1. Besides of that HA-1 is less bulky than BDP-105. I´ve already heard Oppo HA-1 with various high quality headphones so I have no doubts about its great head amp capabilities. I´ll be more interested in comparing DAC qualities of HA-1 vs BDP 105 for usage with speakers. Anyway I suppose both devices represent tremendous price/performance ratio and thus I think I will eventually buy one or the other.
> 
> My only two concerns with HA-1 are :
> 
> ...


 
  
 Reliability to my knowledge is great. I was one of the first bunch. Purchased on release date. Never had a issue.
  
 Yip. I haven't sold mine. However I don't use the DAC. I feed the Oppo HA-1 from an external DAC. You will have to experience and listen to the DAC on the HA-1 yourself to make an informed decision.


----------



## HI-BIT

marhol said:


> OK, thank you all for replies and discussion. I´m going to audition HA-1 and BDP 105 in December and I´m currently leaning towards buying HA-1 as it contains balanced output for headphones and can be also used as a DAC and a preamp. As I have all my music ripped in FLAC, WAV or DSF and I do not feel extra need for CD transport or blue ray discs I guess it would be smarter to buy HA-1. Besides of that HA-1 is less bulky than BDP-105. I´ve already heard Oppo HA-1 with various high quality headphones so I have no doubts about its great head amp capabilities. I´ll be more interested in comparing DAC qualities of HA-1 vs BDP 105 for usage with speakers. Anyway I suppose both devices represent tremendous price/performance ratio and thus I think I will eventually buy one or the other.
> 
> My only two concerns with HA-1 are :
> 
> ...


 

 IMO, the HA-1 is very revealing of the source. You will hear good and bad. Higher Rez recordings will sound better than 44k. Not a euphonic sounding box. Secondly, no reliability issues thus far after 9 months.


----------



## marhol

badas said:


> Reliability to my knowledge is great. I was one of the first bunch. Purchased on release date. Never had a issue.
> 
> Yip. I haven't sold mine. However I don't use the DAC. I feed the Oppo HA-1 from an external DAC. You will have to experience and listen to the DAC on the HA-1 yourself to make an informed decision.


 
  


hi-bit said:


> IMO, the HA-1 is very revealing of the source. You will hear good and bad. Higher Rez recordings will sound better than 44k. Not a euphonic sounding box. Secondly, no reliability issues thus far after 9 months.


 
  
    Good to hear that. Long live the HA-1 !  Yes I´m expecting HA-1 will show differences between good, bad and stellar mastering in even more distinct ways than my iBasso DX90 which btw. also contains  ESS Sabre 9018 chip (or its modification in ES9018K2M form ). I use DX90 line out to connect to my (not very forgiving) active speakers (Dynaudio Focus 110A) and this combo already is pretty revealing of subpar recordings... In my opinion older (first press) recordings with fine dynamic range usually sound very good, also finely mastered high res. 24/96 or dsd files tend to sound stellar but some newer remasters can indeed sound bright or harsh. I just hope HA-1 will not make them sound unlistenable...  I am not concerned about the pairing with my HE-400i at all as these headphones have warmer tonality ( and thus are much more forgiving than my speakers) and sounded very good /great with both DX90 and HA-1  - with practically everything I "threw"  at them...


----------



## MRC001

I've had my HA-1 almost 2 months now and it's still as amazing as the first day. Superb clarity and natural sound, both for the headphone amp and the line stage. It is definitely not bright, though not warm either, but scrupulously neutral. However, the extreme high frequencies in the best recordings are so well rendered (castanets, plucks on top register harp strings, etc.) - some people call it "bright" though it's not actually bright which implies it's emphasized, which it's not - it is spooky realistic. Many recordings are made to sound artificially bright or crunchy but that's not a fault of the HA-1, but rather a sad state of recording engineers using way to much compression and EQ to make recordings sound as loud as possible on the radio or iPods at the expense of audiophiles with good equipment everywhere. The HA-1 does not editorialize the music - if you're looking for a tubilicious sound, or warmth, big bass, etc. you will be disappointed. The HA-1 bass is phenomenal - deep and detailed but linear and natural, not exaggerated in any way. This scrupulously clean and neutral sound is not everyone's cup of tea, but if that's what you want the HA-1 is about as good as it gets. Highly recommended!


----------



## trappedintime

I just purchased an HA-1 and have a few questions before it arrives. My current setup centers around a Sony STR-DG600 A/V receiver with Paradigm 9se MKii speakers and a Sony active sub using the sub pre-out. I have a Pioneer PL-518 turntable (connected to an RCA in via phono preamp with direct mode turned on) and appleTV with optical in on the Sony receiver as well. The Sony receiver has LR pre-outs. I will be running USB from my iMac for my 24-bit streaming for the majority of my home listening. It's the main use of my home setup, but I do watch shows and movies on my 106" projector in the living room.






1. If I want to use the Sony receiver as just an amp with my HA-1 as preamp, should my chain be: HA-1 > RCA out > Sony RCA-in (direct)? Then run the L/R pre-outs on the Sony to the RCA in on the HA-1 with bypass mode on the HA-1 activated when I'm listening to my appleTV connected to the Sony receiver?

2. If the above is correct, would I just keep my turntable connected to the Sony receiver and switch between the aTV and turntable sources using the Sony as source controller? 

I know this is a little unorthodox, and I do have a Parasound Halo A21 I will be testing out next week as well. I'm just trying to do a comparison of how the HA-1 would integrate with the Sony amp vs balanced out to the Parasound. The Parasound will run me a grand, so it's me evaluating the improvements I'll hear with the Halo, va the trade-off of losing my sub or still having the Sony in the chain even after purchasing the Parasound.

Also keep in mind that I'll be doing headphone listening with the HA-1 and my K812's, and would like to be able to also listen to vinyl on my cans through the HA-1. I'm currently feeding my iMac hi-res audio via optical out to the Sony with a Creatuve X7 LE that amps my bedroom setup. I'm envisioning the X7 as an optical in to the HA-1 if I stay with the Sony amp for multi-room simultaneous listening; certainly a much smaller use case for me. Any help appreciated, as I've never run a bypass and am a bit of a n00b to integrating a preamp without a power amp in the mix.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Here's how I would hook it up.  
  
 Feeding into HA-1
 Vinyl (Not sure how this would work as you can also hook it up to the Sony, since the HA-1 I don't think has a phono preamp)
 iMac (or whatever music source you have)
  
 Feeding into Sony Receiver
 HA-1 (to keep it simple I'd use the fixed audio bypass on the  HA-1 and have Sony control the volume.  This isn't ideal for SQ but convenient)
 movie source (since the HA-1 can't do dolby digital etc)
  
 Sending out of the Sony
 Speakers (for now)
 Parasound A21 (for the future)
 Multiroom source (does it have multiple zones?  you can just hook up speakers then)
  
 With this way you can listen to headphones (HA-1 only)
 Listen to music (HA-1 feeding to Sony Receiver)
 Watch movies (from Sony)
  
 Option B
 Since I see now that you only have a 2.1 channel setup, you could really just use the Sony as an amp (not sure why you want to since it's kinda not my choice).  Just set the sony volume to max (or whatever is no degradation on it) and control the volume from the HA-1.  Then when you get your parasound, move the Sony to your bedroom or whatever and use the parasound as the amp.  The subwoofer should be able to be linked up with either your speakers or HA-1 output, and you can fine tune to balance between the sub and speakers.  
 If you want multiroom in this setup, you'd just use a streamer to help you link to your media server.  You don't get the same music in all rooms, but you can have different songs playing LOL.


----------



## trappedintime

vnmslsrbms said:


> Here's how I would hook it up.
> 
> Feeding into HA-1
> Vinyl (Not sure how this would work as you can also hook it up to the Sony, since the HA-1 I don't think has a phono preamp)
> ...


 

 Thanks for the feedback, appreciate you taking time to help me think it out. I guess I left out a few things. 1. The A21 will be in my possession this week, so I think I'm going to set it up at max potential to begin with and then compare with the Sony-only option. I probably have several weeks to make a decision with the A21 as well.
  
 iMac USB, Turntable/Phono (RCA > XLR), Sony RCA pre-out (2.1 bypass) -> HA-1
 HA-1 XLR out to Parasound Halo A21
 Creative X7 (iMac 5.1 surround) and Apple TV via Optical -> Sony AVR
  
 I've got surround speakers as well, but given that most of my listening has been music, I haven't had those hooked up. I'm going to put them back together for a true 5.1 with the FL and FR feeding to the HA-1 and bypassing. I think this can maximize my HT and audio listening. The vinyl via HA-1 also seems to make the most sense, as I'll otherwise have to listen with my K812's and K7XX's on the Sony. You have to pretty much max out the volume to do that with the K7XX. Less than ideal listening, and it'd be nice to have the vinyl headphone option. If everything input to the HA-1 is balanced at input, the RCA > XLR shouldn't be an issue either. Probably will sound cleaner than direct mode with the Sony AVR, right? That's my hope anyway. We'll see later this week.


----------



## holzohr

vnmslsrbms said:


> Bluetooth is not as good, but it's so convenient.  *But USB is the only way to feed it DSD*.  Optical is something I haven't tried.


 
  
 Not really the only way. The Oppo accepts DSD (DoP) via SPDIF, Toslink and AES/EBU. At least mine does it.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/1680#post_10870460


----------



## innocentblood

i currently own the BDP105D & the PM-1. i intend to get the HA1 in the near future. what's the best way to connect the HA1 to the BDP105D so that I can make use of the balanced connection for the PM1? any suggestions for recommended cables would be appreciated as well, thank you 
  
 i recently had a chance to listen to the HA1 when i paired it with the Ether (open) headphones, using the balanced connection with DUM cables - i was really impressed with the sound.


----------



## john57

Quite easy, you connect the balanced outs from the BDP105D to the balanced inputs of the HA-1. There is a button on the remote for XLR input as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

innocentblood said:


> i currently own the BDP105D & the PM-1. i intend to get the HA1 in the near future. what's the best way to connect the HA1 to the BDP105D so that I can make use of the balanced connection for the PM1? any suggestions for recommended cables would be appreciated as well, thank you
> 
> i recently had a chance to listen to the HA1 when i paired it with the Ether (open) headphones, using the balanced connection with DUM cables - i was really impressed with the sound.




I would suggest using the digital coaxial out from the 105 so that the HA-1 does everything from the internal DAC onward (yes, I know they are the same, but not the same implementation) as this will likely give you the least noise and the best signal chain. Use the 105 as a transport only as the HA-1 is focused entirely on the audio path and the 105 is not.


----------



## innocentblood

thanks to both of the above posters for your replies. the way that i want to set this up is to leverage on the HA-1 to be both my DAC & Headphone amp. the 105D will be the transport. so i'm leaning towards the balanced XLR in/out as suggested by john57. is my assumption correct?
  
 i admit i am not exactly sure that the coaxial way as suggested by xrelicx will let me get the most out of the balanced headphone connection. please excuse me for my ignorance as i am attempting to do this for the first time. thank you


----------



## x RELIC x

innocentblood said:


> thanks to both of the above posters for your replies. the way that i want to set this up is to leverage on the HA-1 to be both my DAC & Headphone amp. the 105D will be the transport. so i'm leaning towards the balanced XLR in/out as suggested by john57. is my assumption correct?
> 
> i admit i am not exactly sure that the coaxial way as suggested by xrelicx will let me get the most out of the balanced headphone connection. please excuse me for my ignorance as i am attempting to do this for the first time. thank you




No, the balanced input will use the DAC from the 105. You need a digital signal to the HA-1 to use the DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) in the HA-1. Balanced out from the 105 is analogue and balanced input on the HA-1 is analogue.

Edit: The ESS9018 chip in the 105 and HA-1 are the same, but the one in the HA-1 is better implemented in the unit for balanced operation and audio reproduction, with a shorter signal path to the balanced analogue stage.

Edit2: You could also use optical from the 105 but I find coaxial to be better. The point is you need to feed a digital signal to the HA-1 to leverage its full capabilities.


----------



## 329161

Hi. Sorry to go off topic but- I took a listen to the ha1 at my local dealer and was blown away. However, I only listen to headphones when I'm out of the house, so I need a portable amp/dac. Can anyone recommend one which rivals the sq from the ha1? I know of the Chord Hugo, but thAt is just too crazy $$$ for me. Has anyone heard the Mojo, and would this fit the bill? Thanks.

Ps I tried the ha3 and while it is very good, I'm wondering if there's anything better.


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> Hi. Sorry to go off topic but- I took a listen to the ha1 at my local dealer and was blown away. However, I only listen to headphones when I'm out of the house, so I need a portable amp/dac. Can anyone recommend one which rivals the sq from the ha1? I know of the Chord Hugo, but thAt is just too crazy $$$ for me. Has anyone heard the Mojo, and would this fit the bill? Thanks.
> 
> Ps I tried the ha3 and while it is very good, I'm wondering if there's anything better.




The new Chord Mojo is what you want. Very similar to the Hugo, 1/4 the price. Review with comparisons to the HA-1 in my sig.


----------



## Badas

x relic x said:


> The new Chord Mojo is what you want. Very similar to the Hugo, 1/4 the price. Review with comparisons to the HA-1 in my sig.


 

 Hey,
  
 You heard the sparkly effect in the treble on the HA-1 DAC. Did you hear that on the Mojo?
  
 I was thinking of adding a Chord DAC into my system next year. Probably the Qute EX.


----------



## x RELIC x

badas said:


> Hey,
> 
> You heard the sparkly effect in the treble on the HA-1 DAC. Did you hear that on the Mojo?
> 
> I was thinking of adding a Chord DAC into my system next year. Probably the Qute EX.




It's funny..... Since I first heard the HA-1 I've commented on not hearing the treble 'issues' of the HA-1. Well over time and through experiencing different gear I hear it clearly now. So, with that said, no the Mojo has no issues with the treble. It's clear yet smooth. Very detailed, yet not fatiguing. I've said as much in my review. If just listening to the HA-1 on its own it really is a good piece of kit, but compared to other DACs I've heard it does seem to have some treble quirks. I will say that at it's price and with all it's features I still consider the HA-1 a good unit.

As far as the Qute EX I haven't heard one. The Mojo is remarkable and according to Rob Watts has an extremely similar code in the FPGA as the Hugo, but he stops short of saying it's the exact same. Rob has tuned the Mojo to be a bit smoother than the Hugo. I have some interview questions with Rob in the review. Rob and Chord have said it's in no way inferior though. Hope this helps.


----------



## trappedintime

Does anyone know where one could purchase a replacement Bluetooth antenna for the HA-1? I bought mine used and it did not come with the antenna. It's not a huge deal as I don't use Bluetooth much, but it sure would be nice to offer friends that use if they come by and want to toss some music on my main listening system.


----------



## x RELIC x

trappedintime said:


> Does anyone know where one could purchase a replacement Bluetooth antenna for the HA-1? I bought mine used and it did not come with the antenna. It's not a huge deal as I don't use Bluetooth much, but it sure would be nice to offer friends that use if they come by and want to toss some music on my main listening system.




Contact Oppo Digital support. They're very good.

https://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx?CatID=1


----------



## akatyay

Hey guys, stupid question but....is there any way to bypass the DAC in the HA-1 and only use the Amp stage? Just wanted to do a quick A/B test with my Modi DAC and my (hopefully soon-ish to arrive) Grace 9XX - just joined the drop


----------



## ngyu

akatyay said:


> Hey guys, stupid question but....is there any way to bypass the DAC in the HA-1 and only use the Amp stage? Just wanted to do a quick A/B test with my Modi DAC and my (hopefully soon-ish to arrive) Grace 9XX - just joined the drop


 
  
 most definitely! just plug your modi to the RCA in, and select RCA for the inputs. =)


----------



## drewTT

Well I caved and bought some PM-1s.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

I am seriously considering this aren't I? I just love the display. Every time I see it it's like I want one!


----------



## money4me247

wildstyle-r11 said:


> I am seriously considering this aren't I? I just love the display. Every time I see it it's like I want one!


 
 hahaha omg, same lol!


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Does anyone have the "SE"?


----------



## goldendarko

SE?


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Ye there is one that is a "Special edition" Some company took one simple HA-1 and put in some low noise stuff in it...

  
 "The SE version is based around ultra-low noise regulation for the DAC and Pre-amplifier stages. We need to supply vanishingly low noise voltage to the circuit to enable maximum dynamic range and fast transient response.
 The Ultra-low noise regulators we use have 1/168 noise voltage in the audio range 20Hz ~ 20KHz compared to commercially available linear regulators. They are also nearly 2000 times better at rejecting noise (ripple) from the AC power supply."

 Search it...


----------



## marhol

wildstyle-r11 said:


> Ye there is one that is a "Special edition" Some company took one simple HA-1 and put in some low noise stuff in it...
> 
> 
> "The SE version is based around ultra-low noise regulation for the DAC and Pre-amplifier stages. We need to supply vanishingly low noise voltage to the circuit to enable maximum dynamic range and fast transient response.
> ...


 
 Do you mean Audiocom mod ? It seems  they have some discount now http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/headphones/1136-oppo-ha-1-special-edition-headphone-amplifier.html   Still not even remotely cheap, never had a chance to hear this version.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Yeah that one...I'm not planing on having it yet, but would like to know if there is an actual difference? Also to that are there any other AMP's that have spectrum on a display or such? I like it cause it makes an static object lively.


----------



## john57

wildstyle-r11 said:


> Yeah that one...I'm not planing on having it yet, but would like to know if there is an actual difference? Also to that are there any other AMP's that have spectrum on a display or such? I like it cause it makes an static object lively.


 
 Yes, the Lynx Studio Technology Hilo is another but cost more and has A/D converter, more for pro audio


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Honestly for the features, quality, and price there really isn't much out there like this. If you like the smoother treble you might want to test it out first though.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

vnmslsrbms said:


> Honestly for the features, quality, and price there really isn't much out there like this. If you like the smoother treble you might want to test it out first though.


 

 Well if I lived with Q701 and changed it for other reasons, I'd say I'm good. I prefer more brighter signature over warm or dark...


----------



## fidelioX2

My experience with my HA-1  -  the USB is superior to the TOSLINK when something like a Clearlink USB cable is added. I was surprised at what a difference it made. I am also considering getting a USB REGEN, but it may be overkill or redundant with the Clearlink already in place.
  
 I use both Fidelio X2's and an old pair of Senn HD 580's with a 4-pin XLR termination. With that termination the 580's will clip low bass on MP3's if not run in the high gain setting.


----------



## fidelioX2

My experience with the HA-1 too. Out of the box it sounded pretty bad. After about 8 hours of play it sounded like it is supposed to.


----------



## x RELIC x

fideliox2 said:


> My experience with the HA-1 too. Out of the box it sounded pretty bad. After about 8 hours of play it sounded like it is supposed to.




Welcome to Head Fi, sorry about your wallet!

Pro-tip: press the quote button so readers know who you are replying to.


----------



## Herbie151

Hi to you all - please don't shout at me, I really don't know very much about the technical electronics side of the hardware!!
  
 Question - I have some old Bose 201 passive "bookshelf" speakers rated:
  
 1) Compatible with amps rated 10-120 Watts / channel"
 2) Rated 4 to 8 ohms
 3) IEC 60W continuous 6 ohms
  
 Given that the 6.3mm Jack output is rated as 0.7 Ohm output (i think??) could I power these speakers using a jack plug terminated in four plain open wires i.e. red, black, red, black
  
 Such cables are available on ebay for small money...
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331207905199?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I read about a 1/8th rule, so if output from the Ha-1 is 0.7 ohm it should be able to power 8 times that... 5.6 ohms.  These speakers are rated 6 so should be OK... or have I misunderstood.
  
 Thanks for your comments - I'm grateful
  
 Herbie


----------



## BobJS

herbie151 said:


> Hi to you all - please don't shout at me, I really don't know very much about the technical electronics side of the hardware!!
> 
> Question - I have some old Bose 201 passive "bookshelf" speakers rated:
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's probably not enough output power.  The amp is meant to drive headphones. If you look at the specifications, the output power of the 6.35 output jack is rated at .2 Watts into 600 ohms, and half a Watt at 32 ohms. The lower impedance of your speakers might coax a bit more power out, but you'd be at the low end.  
  
 It's very doubtful, but I couldn't guarantee that nothing bad would happen if you try it to see what it sounds like.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

There's damping and all that involved and all you would get is a slight hum.  Short answer: get a proper speaker amplifier.


----------



## fidelioX2

wildstyle-r11 said:


> I am seriously considering this aren't I? I just love the display. Every time I see it it's like I want one!


 
 The display in "Status" mode is very handy for knowing what the rate and bit depth is. As a total audiophile noob I found it very helpful when first setting up Jriver Media Player on my PC because I knew if I was doing something wrong by what was showing on the screen. If the source format was FLAC/ CD quality, for instance, and the proper rates weren't showing on the screen then I knew the settings in Jriver and my PC needed tweaking. The OPPO wil automatically seek the proper rate if the settings in Jriver are configured properly.
 I am still learning, but have finally reached a point where the sound is routinely quite wonderful.
 The other wonderful feature on the HA-1 is that when changing from low gain to high gain the analogue volume control automatically lowers so as to avoid blowing up the drivers in low gain headphones.


----------



## fidelioX2

The Jriver media player which I downloaded primarily for playing DSD files, FLAC files, etc. works nicely with the OPPO in the sense that specifying drivers for  the OPPO is more straightforward than it is within Windows 7 itself. Again the frequency and bitrate screen on the OPPO can often be a clue that things are not configured optimally. For quite a few audio files including some MP3's the OPPO will choose a 32 bitrate which makes quite a difference in sound quality when it is appropriate to the source. I have found that within Jriver settings it is of course optimal to choose the OPPO as the default player and to specify the WASAPI interface rather than the ASIO. It pays also to check in on the player options screen within Jriver periodically to make sure that the OPPO with WASAPI is still being selected rather than "Direct Sound." Last night during a violent local lightning storm I unplugged the Oppo from the system for awhile, and then when replugging it I could see on the OPPO screen that it wasn't being allowed to choose the correct bitrate - it was always defaulting to the 44.1/16  rates that I had chosen for the player within Windows. Re-specifying within Jriver that the OPPO should be the default player and be allowed to choose rates on its own corrected the problem and put sound quality back where it should be optimally for a variety of sources. It now will show the 44.1/16 bitrate for the average CD quality files, 44.1/32 for some MP3 files, and 96/24 for "Double DSD" files.
 No doubt I am still not doing everything optimally, but I am learning...slowly.


----------



## x RELIC x

It's been confirmed that the bit rate and sampling rate on the HA-1 display is bit perfect to the incoming signal. If there are inconsistencies with the displayed information and what you expect to see its from the software feeding the HA-1. In other words, the HA-1 only displays what it is fed.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Would the HA-1 have any significant benefit with some Sennheiser HD650s and using an AK JR?


----------



## fidelioX2

wharf rat said:


> Would the HA-1 have any significant benefit with some Sennheiser HD650s and using an AK JR?


 
 I just started running Sennheiser HD-800's on the Oppo and they sound very good. Using Cardas Clear cables with 4-pin xlr connect means that the low gain setting on the Oppo drives the 800's fine and provides more sensitivity with volume adjustment than the high gain.


----------



## Wharf Rat

I've noticed on the spectrum screen it always seems to show the audio format at 44.1/16 even when I am playing a HD track. I download Miles Davis Bitches Brew on ALAC and when I connect through USB DAC or through my iPhone with FLAC Player plus, it still shows as 44.1/16. Should the format display 96/24? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## x RELIC x

wharf rat said:


> I've noticed on the spectrum screen it always seems to show the audio format at 44.1/16 even when I am playing a HD track. I download Miles Davis Bitches Brew on ALAC and when I connect through USB DAC or through my iPhone with FLAC Player plus, it still shows as 44.1/16. Should the format display 96/24? Am I doing something wrong?




Something is keeping the sampling rate at 16/44.1 before it reaches the HA-1. The HA-1 is bit perfect to the incoming signal and doesn't up/down sample when using digital input to the built in DAC. If you are using an external DAC and feeding an analogue signal it will display 'analog'.


----------



## Wharf Rat

wharf rat said:


> I've noticed on the spectrum screen it always seems to show the audio format at 44.1/16 even when I am playing a HD track. I download Miles Davis Bitches Brew on ALAC and when I connect through USB DAC or through my iPhone with FLAC Player plus, it still shows as 44.1/16. Should the format display 96/24? Am I doing something wrong?




I think I figured the issue out myself. I did not know i needed to change the settings in Windows to output 24/96. I did notice the HA-1 manual says the mobile USB output will only do 44.1 and 48khz, so even if I am playing an HD track, the highest the spectrum will display would be 16/48? Is this correct? I played some HDCD tracks that I ripped with dbpoweramp and played it using the Onkyo HF app, but it still displayed as 16/44, even though the tracks were 20bit.


----------



## Alphanewb

wharf rat said:


> I think I figured the issue out myself. I did not know i needed to change the settings in Windows to output 24/96. I did notice the HA-1 manual says the mobile USB output will only do 44.1 and 48khz, so even if I am playing an HD track, the highest the spectrum will display would be 16/48? Is this correct? I played some HDCD tracks that I ripped with dbpoweramp and played it using the Onkyo HF app, but it still displayed as 16/44, even though the tracks were 20bit.


 

 The mobile USB input is the one in front that works with apple devices and android (if you have an OTG cable). The rear USB input has no such limitations. Sounds like you are connecting via an OTG cable in front; in which case you are correct.


----------



## Megalith

Does the HA-1 do any upsampling to the signal?


----------



## Dixter

depends on how you have the playback software configured...   and what kind of format your playing...  for DSD type files they are played back native...  for other formats you have the option in the software to play them back native or to have them upsampled..  many many different options to choose from....  for me I like to utilize the DSD DAC and for non DSD files I opted to have them upsampled to DSD playback...  and of course the DSD files play back in native format.... works well...


----------



## Dixter

Wharf Rat...   I assume you have turned on the HF function on the Onkyo HF app ???


----------



## Megalith

So it sounds like the HA-1 will output everything you throw at it untouched and not upsample everything like my current DAC. That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## john57

The OPPO HA-1 does have a digital oversampling 4x filter common with the  ESS 9018 Sabre DAC chip not upsampling.


----------



## Megalith

Got my HA-1 set up and it sounds amazing. But I'm curious why Windows is playing stuff back at 16-bit (non-WASAPI or ASIO) when I have it set to 32-bit in speaker properties.


----------



## RonO

In my experience, if the HA-1 see's a zero's, it will detect that, and drop back to show the actual sample rate.  Example, playing Jriver, it output's 24 or 32 bit in certain conditions (volume leveling enabled), the display on HA-1 will show 24 or 32 momentarily, then drop back to 16, the actual bits of data.


----------



## Megalith

Turns out that it was a YouTube thing; that seems to be limited to 16-bit output. For some reason I thought everything in Windows that wasn't running through WASAPI or ASIO would go by whatever was set in the control panel.
  
 So far, I've found two annoying things with the Oppo, both involving mute. One, I can't believe there isn't a mute button on the unit itself; basic functions should never be limited to the remote. Second, the HA-1 lets you mute the pre-amp section but I wish you could also do the opposite and only mute the headphone section for whenever you are using it strictly as a preamp. I am pretty sure I can hear the output of my open headphones even as my active monitors are playing. Sure, I could unplug my headphones constantly, but I'm not sure if that would wear down the XLR connector in any way.


----------



## Dougr33

megalith said:


> Turns out that it was a YouTube thing; that seems to be limited to 16-bit output. For some reason I thought everything in Windows that wasn't running through WASAPI or ASIO would go by whatever was set in the control panel.
> 
> So far, I've found two annoying things with the Oppo, both involving mute. One, I can't believe there isn't a mute button on the unit itself; basic functions should never be limited to the remote. Second, the HA-1 lets you mute the pre-amp section but I wish you could also do the opposite and only mute the headphone section for whenever you are using it strictly as a preamp. I am pretty sure I can hear the output of my open headphones even as my active monitors are playing. Sure, I could unplug my headphones constantly, but I'm not sure if that would wear down the XLR connector in any way.


 

  Yeah, mute functionality is my only complaint.


----------



## Sinarca

Hi, someone with HA-1 + Sony ZX2 ?
  
 I would like to read some impression in general and overall on the best way to link them
 Because, at least for me, it isn't easy to find digital connection output cables for Z2.
  
 I'm tempted by Oppo....
 Thanks


----------



## Dougr33

sinarca said:


> Hi, someone with HA-1 + Sony ZX2 ?
> 
> I would like to read some impression in general and overall on the best way to link them
> Because, at least for me, it isn't easy to find digital connection output cables for Z2.
> ...


 

 No experience with the Sony, but if you are tempted (and you should be), Oppo sometimes (like right now) has like-new fully warranted B-stock on sale for $250 off..http://oppodigital.com/products.asp?cat=39&pg=2


----------



## fidelioX2

I am mostly playing everything through JRiver media player on my computer and have it configured to allow the HA-1 to choose correct sampling rate. It seems to do that well. High res files downloaded in FLAC, DSD, WAV double DSD will often play in higher sampling rates on up to 96/24 on the HA-1 and that will displayed on the HA-1 screen. Most average CD res files and APE files will play in 44.1/16. Sometimes a higher res CD type file will play in 44.1/32.


----------



## Megalith

Is it a bad idea to plug or unplug headphones (XLR) while the unit is on?


----------



## Dixter

depends on where the volume knob is at...   try it with the knob fully on... then try it with the knob fully off...  you'll find the answer pretty quick....


----------



## youngarthur

dixter said:


> depends on where the volume knob is at...   try it with the knob fully on... then try it with the knob fully off...  you'll find the answer pretty quick....


 

 IF you must Insert/Remove earphone,while unit is on,do it in one smooth operation,other wise it can cause system safety shut down,in certain conditions. Better to turn off before inserting/removing.


----------



## Jazz1

I'm on page 23 of the 269 page thread.
  
 I'm trying to decide between the Oppo, and the MJOLNIR 2 with my Musical Fidelity M1 (eventually upgrading to the GUNGNIR DAC). There is a price difference of course. Using HD-650, HE-560, 400i, and occasionally B&W P7. I'm looking toward an end game kind of rig (if that is possible  ) 
  
 The tubes and SS possibilities of the MJOLNIR 2 do intrigue me. But the all in one beauty of the Oppo with all of its features look good too.


----------



## tungx2

jazz1 said:


> I'm on page 23 of the 269 page thread.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Oppo, and the MJOLNIR 2 with my Musical Fidelity M1 (eventually upgrading to the GUNGNIR DAC). There is a price difference of course. Using HD-650, HE-560, 400i, and occasionally B&W P7. I'm looking toward an end game kind of rig (if that is possible  )
> 
> The tubes and SS possibilities of the MJOLNIR 2 do intrigue me. But the all in one beauty of the Oppo with all of its features look good too.


 
 I'm in the same boat in determining a dac/headphone amp myself.
  
 I'm using HD600, HD700 and Pandora Hope VI.
  
 The features of Oppo HA-1 is hard to beat, but the sabre chip is what is stopping me from ordering the HA-1 at the moment as I haven't had experience with it.
  
 My list is narrowed down to 
 Emotiva big ego - 179
 Emotiva DC-1 - 399
 Oppo Ha-1 950 or 1200 (possible for 950)
      - balanced headphone amp, bluetooth and ipod connections
 Marrantz HD-Dac1 - 799
 Marrentz HD-Amp1 Supposed to be released this month. But it's hard to determine an impression for it at this point.


----------



## Xyrium

The HA1 is doing much more for me than just a head amp. It has a Class A preamp section, which, while that probably isn't too difficult to assemble given it's low power output compared to an amp, it still makes me happy theory-wise. Besides being a pristine reproducer of music, it's amazing feature base is perfect for my needs. I'm using XLR inputs from my Focusrite Scarlett when tracking guitar, and XLR outputs to my monitors for listening. For casual listening, the remote works to control Foobar 2000, so it's just a ton of fun all around.
  
 Compared to the lower cost options you listed, I think the HA1 is simply a bargain given the features and performance.


----------



## Opethian10

blueangel2323 said:


> Does anyone have both the Yulong DA8 and the Oppo HA-1? I'd be curious to see how the two compare.




I'd like to bump this post since I too am on the fence between the HA-1 and the Yulong DA8 (mkII specifically). I primarily would use as a DAC to feed Little Dot VI -> HE-6. Any thoughts would be great, thanks!


----------



## blueangel2323

opethian10 said:


> I'd like to bump this post since I too am on the fence between the HA-1 and the Yulong DA8 (mkII specifically). I primarily would use as a DAC to feed Little Dot VI -> HE-6. Any thoughts would be great, thanks!


 
 From what I've been reading, the consensus seems to be that the DA8 is slightly warm and very smooth, whereas the HA-1 is on the analytical side with a bit of roughness to the treble. I ended up getting  the DA-8 and am very happy with it.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Never tried the Yulong, and was interested, but the HA-1 is a definite winner in terms of functionality (all the inputs your could need).  Yes it's too analytical and bright.  On some songs, like Adele's Hello, the chorus part gets really piercing with my HD800 (even my LCD3c).  I tried my modded HD800 and it's a little better.  But then again on most other songs, like jazz, and other pop and rock music, it's totally fine.  But yeah if you're into smooth, organic, and relaxed signature the HA-1 is not for you.  That's what my Bellina Pro does.


----------



## x RELIC x

vnmslsrbms said:


> Never tried the Yulong, and was interested, but the HA-1 is a definite winner in terms of functionality (all the inputs your could need).  Yes it's too analytical and bright.  On some songs, like Adele's Hello, the chorus part gets really piercing with my HD800 (even my LCD3c).  I tried my modded HD800 and it's a little better.  But then again on most other songs, like jazz, and other pop and rock music, it's totally fine.  But yeah if you're into smooth, organic, and relaxed signature the HA-1 is not for you.  That's what my Bellina Pro does.




Adele 25 is TERRIBLY mastered, just like 21. Unless listening to the passable vinyl album I wouldn't judge any gear with her poorly produced music. The HA-1 may be too clear for some but it's honest. 

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele&album=25


----------



## vnmslsrbms

x relic x said:


> Adele 25 is TERRIBLY mastered, just like 21. Unless listening to the passable vinyl album I wouldn't judge any gear with her poorly produced music. The HA-1 may be too clear for some but it's honest.
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele&album=25


 
 OMG I'm so glad to hear that!  I couldn't figure out why it sounded so bad.  I thought something was wrong with me since it was a hugely anticipated large budget album.  It's like they had no regard to the actual recorded music.  But yes I think most other music sounds good, even with a HD800.  To me the HA-1 is the perfect bedside combo that I can listen to headphones and speakers with.  I didn't choose it for my living room because ultimately I enjoy the sweeter signature of the Bellina.  But being able to wake up, turn it on, and hook up with bluetooth and walking around changing songs if needed is pretty sweet.  And all with a device (my iphone) that I'm already carrying around.  The highly resolving and honest sound works for me.


----------



## goldendarko

Adele, HD800 & HA-1 sounds like an awful combination to me. Love her album, but definately get a vinyl rip of it if you can, the CD was unlistenable for me, even with warmer phones like the LCD-3.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Yeah it sounded terrible with my LCD-3's.  LCD2's are super forgiving, but I couldn't go back after the 3's.  Will look into the vinyl version.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

This unit is surprisingly very good with the HD650 balanced. Also impressive are the Fostex TH-X00 (although I have only heard single-ended). I am extremely pleased with the HE-560 as well. What a versatile system. Although I expected the Senns to lag behind the other two, they are kind of "stealing the show" this time around listening to my dad's HA-1.


----------



## gPope

liu junyuan said:


> This unit is surprisingly very good with the HD650 balanced.


 
  
 Whose balance cable are you using with your HD650?


----------



## Gimpinchair

This past September I started on my journey to quality digital audio conversation by researching, and finally deciding, on a Bifrost Uber. I couldn't have been happier with my choice as sound quality goes. Being a quadriplegic I knew there would be difficulties with no remote control and the switches located in the rear. But I went for it anyway as I was assured that no harm would come from leaving it powered up for a few days at a time. When it came time to add a headphone amp to go with my newly acquired Black Friday HE-400i's I again l looked to Schiit. I so love these guy's business and marketing views (and some further research into amps in general) that I decided to go for the Lyr 2. Once again I was not disappointed by the SQ. This amp even made my Sennhieser MM-550X's sound so much more enthralling than when plugged directly into my PC. As a pre-amp it even added a nice smoothness to my Musical Fidelity M1PWR amp that's driving my Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SEs.

Now for the sad part. As hard as I tried I just can't figure out a way to easily turn on/off or lower the volume of the Lyr 2. So, unfortunately, I have decided to replace the DAC/AMP from Schiit with the HA-1; maybe. My question, finally, is this: Being described as more analytical than warm, how big a difference will I truly hear? Will I be disappointed with the different sound? Keep in mind that I ask this because my headphone/amp experiences are only as I have listed above.


----------



## duffer5

I am considering getting the HA-1.  Quick advice for a newbie.  I would like to use the HA-1 to power "active," speakers as well as listening to music via headphone.  Can anyone suggest a decent pair of "active," speakers to use in conduction with the HA-1.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## poocaso

duffer5 said:


> I am considering getting the HA-1.  Quick advice for a newbie.  I would like to use the HA-1 to power "active," speakers as well as listening to music via headphone.  Can anyone suggest a decent pair of "active," speakers to use in conduction with the HA-1.  Thank you in advance.


 

 For "active" speakers, how about something from the Emotiva Airmotiv series? Reviews have been generally good and their 20% off sale is still active. I'm looking at the 4S for use with my HA-1 as a desktop upgrade.


----------



## duffer5

Looks good, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## goldendarko

poocaso said:


> For "active" speakers, how about something from the Emotiva Airmotiv series? Reviews have been generally good and their 20% off sale is still active. I'm looking at the 4S for use with my HA-1 as a desktop upgrade.




I'd second that suggestion. I use the Emotivas with the HA-1 and they pair well. Plus the Emotivas are pretty affordable for how good they sound


----------



## gPope

duffer5 said:


> I am considering getting the HA-1.  Quick advice for a newbie.  I would like to use the HA-1 to power "active," speakers as well as listening to music via headphone.  Can anyone suggest a decent pair of "active," speakers to use in conduction with the HA-1.  Thank you in advance.


 
  
 Consider Audioengine as well.  The A5+ is a great powered speaker...
  
 http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Powered-Speaker-Systems


----------



## goldendarko

gpope said:


> Consider Audioengine as well.  The A5+ is a great powered speaker...
> 
> http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Powered-Speaker-Systems


 
 FWIW, I've owned both the Audioengine A5+ and Emotive Airmotiv 6s speakers and prefer the Airmotivs. Both sell for $399 too, so price isn't a factor, it's mainly a sound preference issue, the Emotiva has more of a hi-fi type sound whereas the Audioengine goes more for the fun factor sound is kind of how I'd describe it. They were great speakers, but overall I think the Airmotiv's just sound better.


----------



## poocaso

Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## duffer5

Thanks all for the great suggestions.  I am going with the Emotiva's Airmotiva 5s.  Do a lot of the Ha-1 owners use the Ha-1 in conjunction with Active speakers.  I know the HA-1 is designed primarily as a Headphone DAC/Amp but from my perspective it has the ability to be a key component in a mini / office hifi setup?
  
 Thanks and happy 2016


----------



## goldendarko

duffer5 said:


> Thanks all for the great suggestions.  I am going with the Emotiva's Airmotiva 5s.  Do a lot of the Ha-1 owners use the Ha-1 in conjunction with Active speakers.  I know the HA-1 is designed primarily as a Headphone DAC/Amp but from my perspective it has the ability to be a key component in a mini / office hifi setup?
> 
> Thanks and happy 2016


I know I do. Honestly that's the main reason I keep it around is its versatility. You could probably build just a headphone setup for the same price that would sound better but you would lose all the other capability like being able to use it with active speakers. IMO the HA-1 is the perfect desktop product and it's where I use mine.


----------



## duffer5

goldendarko said:


> I know I do. Honestly that's the main reason I keep it around is its versatility. You could probably build just a headphone setup for the same price that would sound better but you would lose all the other capability like being able to use it with active speakers. IMO the HA-1 is the perfect desktop product and it's where I use mine.


 

 Great feedback.  Thank you.  Mine should arrive next week.  Thanks again for the speaker suggestions.


----------



## Opethian10

I appreciate the feedback on my earlier post. I ended up sampling the HA-1 with my HE-6 and TH-900 at Oppo's office in Menlo Park (as well as their BD-105, PM-1, and PM-3). They graciously allowed me to sample all of these products and were curious as to what I thought of them. I particularly enjoyed the PM-3 with my DX90. This would be a fantastic mobile rig. They were also really cool about me being there blasting music through my headphones on a normal work day! I felt bad since they were all working and must have been distracted by my music but they did not seem to be bothered. 

Since I highly enjoyed it, I decided to purchase a refurbished HA-1 (it looks and feels brand new, and is packaged as such). I don't think one could distinguish it from a brand new unit. I love the interface and customization of the screen and wish this type of interface was used on more products. 

I brought it home to my home rig and paired it with my LD VI+ and HE-6 and found the sound to be a bit too bright. Pairing with a warmer amp could help. Coming from a DacMagic as my previous DAC, I heard details in the music that I never knew were there. The HA-1 is very revealing. I also used the TH-900 (balanced) and TH-X00 through the headphone amp of the HA-1. I found the TH-900 slightly bright and analytical as well, but thought the TH-X00 with its smoother treble was an excellent pairing. I sold my HD-650 years ago but I think it would also be a fantastic pairing with the HA-1. 

I'm no authority on the subject, but my conclusion is that pairing the HA-1 with a darker headphone is ideal. But when pairing with headphones a bit brighter than neutral, be prepared for a little extra treble sizzle. It was a bit too much for me. Since most of my cans are a detail oriented and a little treble happy, I have decided I will be returning my unit and will start to look for a DA8 or DA8 II. If all or most of my headphones were darker sounding, I would surely be keeping this unit.


----------



## zilch0md

^ I really enjoyed reading your post and I very much agree with your findings.  
  
 The HA-1 doesn't work well with my HD800, for example - too bright for an already bright headphone - and its use of negative feedback (found with most amps) creates some distortion artifacts in the low energy signals nearest that reside just above the noise floor - which the HD800 can resolve and does not appreciate. This is nit-picky, as nearly all SS amps with multi-stage gain use negative feedback that ruffles the HD800, disrupting the micro-details that can yield more natural timbres and ambiance.  
  
 As you have astutely predicted, when used with headphones like the HD650, which I previously owned, or with my LCD-2 rev.1, it just doesn't get much better than the Oppo HA-1 - especially with the power to fully maximize the dynamics and bass control of the LCD-2.  
  
 My HA-1 and LCD-2 are BFF, with optical input from a Sony Bravia, I've been using them exclusively for late night watching of movies - way,way better than my modest HiFi system.


----------



## fidelioX2

Just my personal listening experience here - the HD800's must be paired with the Cardas Clear cable. It is a perfect match. No EQ or other shenanigans required.


----------



## fidelioX2

I am lately listening to Keith Greeninger's Blue Coast recordings in FLAC and .wav formats through the Hd800's and the Oppo HA-1. A/B'ing the two versions which are both 96/24 sampled it is striking how much better the .wav files sound on the HD800's. The ruthlessness of the HD800's is friendlier to the higher bitrate and more of the original data without the compression, i.e. a "monitor" headphone shines when the recording being heard is as close as possible to the original recording data and the original studio production is top notch. I have learned a little bit about what truly good recording is with the 800's.
  
 http://bluecoastrecords.com/store/keith-greeninger/special-event-21


----------



## Paul777

Is the only way to pass DSD to the HA-1 via the USB//DAC connection? I have a BD-105 connected to the HA-1 via digital coax and this device below suggested by oppo to pass content with DRM via HDMI from the BD-105 and Toslink to the HA-1.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KAU0WO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

I can get DSD analog output from the BD-105 to the HA-1 through the XLR's, by setting the output to PCM but not the coax or HDMI extractor connection. I don't have a USB/DAC cable to try at the moment. 

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## fidelioX2

I tried the Toslink connection at first, but it was somehow muddier than the USB connection. A tech at Oppo said the USB was thought to be better. I am also using the "voodoo"  Mapleshade "Clearlink" USB cable which sounded better indeed than the generic cable I began with especially after break in.


----------



## Paul777

fideliox2 said:


> I tried the Toslink connection at first, but it was somehow muddier than the USB connection. A tech at Oppo said the USB was thought to be better. I am also using the "voodoo"  Mapleshade "Clearlink" USB cable which sounded better indeed than the generic cable I began with especially after break in.


 
 Yup I figured it out. It only passes DSD through the USB port. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## kkcsm

I took delivery of an Oppo HA-1 this week and am a bit concerned.  I purchased this for work due to the convenient iPhone connectivity.  Right out of the box I listened with my HE-500s with HifiMan balanced cables.  I did some careful listening and was impressed with the sound and the detail, then went to my usual low volume, long-term listening.  After several hours my head hurt and my ears hurt.  I don't notice any obvious distortion of any kind, but this is very strange.  I listen to these same headphones at home on my Bifrost/Lyr (original) with stock GE tubes for hours without any discomfort (and frequently at much higher volume).  I do have 49-year-old ears, so perhaps there's something going on that I can't really hear but is nonetheless affecting me.
  
 Question:  Is there likely any change after some burn in period?  I've always been skeptical of the concept of burn-in for solid state amps, but perhaps that's necessary.
  
 Thanks,
  
 -Kelly


----------



## fidelioX2

In my personal experience, the HA-1 needs to be burned in. Mine settled down after about about 20 hours of playtime. I am also playing mine through JRiver Media player with all of the PC native sound card and other extraneous effects disabled. JRiver is also configured to allow the Oppo to determine optimum frequency and bitrate for a given recording. Of course, that data displays on the Oppo status screen.


----------



## APRisti

fideliox2 said:


> I am lately listening to Keith Greeninger's Blue Coast recordings in FLAC and .wav formats through the Hd800's and the Oppo HA-1. A/B'ing the two versions which are both 96/24 sampled it is striking how much better the .wav files sound on the HD800's. The ruthlessness of the HD800's is friendlier to the higher bitrate and more of the original data without the compression, i.e. a "monitor" headphone shines when the recording being heard is as close as possible to the original recording data and the original studio production is top notch. I have learned a little bit about what truly good recording is with the 800's.
> 
> http://bluecoastrecords.com/store/keith-greeninger/special-event-21


 

 nice, what source are you using ?


----------



## APRisti

fideliox2 said:


> I am lately listening to Keith Greeninger's Blue Coast recordings in FLAC and .wav formats through the Hd800's and the Oppo HA-1. A/B'ing the two versions which are both 96/24 sampled it is striking how much better the .wav files sound on the HD800's. The ruthlessness of the HD800's is friendlier to the higher bitrate and more of the original data without the compression, i.e. a "monitor" headphone shines when the recording being heard is as close as possible to the original recording data and the original studio production is top notch. I have learned a little bit about what truly good recording is with the 800's.


 
  
 nice, what source are you using ?


----------



## kkcsm

fideliox2 said:


> In my personal experience, the HA-1 needs to be burned in. Mine settled down after about about 20 hours of playtime. I am also playing mine through JRiver Media player with all of the PC native sound card and other extraneous effects disabled. JRiver is also configured to allow the Oppo to determine optimum frequency and bitrate for a given recording. Of course, that data displays on the Oppo status screen.


 

 In my home setup vs. my office (oppo) setup, the source is different.  My source at home is iTunes (high bitrate apple music) on mac pro, optical to bifrost, pyst to lyr.  The oppo was iPhone 6, apple music high bitrate, lightning cable to the front usb port to the device.  I don't believe these should be significantly different but I could be wrong.
  
 I do have all of my music ripped to flac at home and the same music converted to mp3 via lame.  I don't remember the exact settings but it was high, variable bitrate.  I cannot discern a difference between the flac and the mp3 on my home setup (I may not have "golden ears"   I also could not discern a difference between the single ended and balanced output of the oppo, but I did not spend a lot of time trying.


----------



## fidelioX2

"nice, what source are you using?"
  
 Desktop PC. Also burning CD's via JRiver Media player for my Yamaha CD-600, old Denon receiver from late 90's, and old but still sonorous Advent floor speakers in the living room and new Polk Audio shelf speakers in the kitchen (wife very happy about that) - not audiophile grade stuff but sufficient to my tastes which are unfortunately evolving on an almost daily basis.


----------



## combat fighter

With regards to the Oppo USB audio control panel what settings do you owners use with the 'usb streaming mode' and 'Asio buffer size'?


----------



## Sinarca

Does anyone want to sell his HA-1 (only black) ? Pm me and I will evaluete


----------



## wood1030

https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZHA1

This might be your best bet on finding a used HA-1.
Like new, manufacturer warranty, etc. etc.


----------



## Opethian10

wood1030 said:


> https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZHA1
> 
> This might be your best bet on finding a used HA-1.
> Like new, manufacturer warranty, etc. etc.


 
  
 Fully agree.  I purchased a refurbished unit and highly recommend to others who want a save a little bit of money.  It's essentially the same price you would expect to find if you were buying a used unit from someone on head-fi, and you are purchasing directly from Oppo, with the full warranty.


----------



## Sinarca

opethian10 said:


> Fully agree.  I purchased a refurbished unit and highly recommend to others who want a save a little bit of money.  It's essentially the same price you would expect to find if you were buying a used unit from someone on head-fi, and you are purchasing directly from Oppo, with the full warranty.


 

 I knew about this, but Oppo doesn't send in others countries refurbished units...


----------



## obzilla

sinarca said:


> I knew about this, but Oppo doesn't send in others countries refurbished units...


 
  
 Well, to be fair, they do ship them to here, in Canada. And Mexico as well. Looks like the rest of the world is out of luck though.


----------



## Sinarca

obzilla said:


> Well, to be fair, they do ship them to here, in Canada. And Mexico as well. Looks like the rest of the world is out of luck though.


 

 Yes, it maybe. They told me this :
  
 "Unfortunately we do not ship refurbished product Internationally as there is always a possibility of a defect being in the device that we could no detect, and International shipping is cost prohibitive if we needed to repair or replace product"


----------



## urbino

Hey, guys.  I'm getting ready to rip a bunch of CDs.  I've got an optical cable from the cd player to the HA-1, and RCA outs from there to the 1/8" line-in on my computer.
  
 The HA-1 is also hooked up, via the XLR outs, to my active monitors.  Do I need to disconnect those?  I'd swear I read that the HA-1 will only drive one set of line-outs at a time, but I just scanned through the manual again and don't see anything about it.
  
 I won't be running the speakers while I'm ripping, anyway, since the line-outs will be set to HT Bypass Mode for a full line-level signal to the computer.  But I'm wondering if I actually need to physically disconnect them.


----------



## polecrab

urbino said:


> Hey, guys.  I'm getting ready to rip a bunch of CDs.  I've got an optical cable from the cd player to the HA-1, and RCA outs from there to the 1/8" line-in on my computer.
> 
> The HA-1 is also hooked up, via the XLR outs, to my active monitors.  Do I need to disconnect those?  I'd swear I read that the HA-1 will only drive one set of line-outs at a time, but I just scanned through the manual again and don't see anything about it.
> 
> I won't be running the speakers while I'm ripping, anyway, since the line-outs will be set to HT Bypass Mode for a full line-level signal to the computer.  But I'm wondering if I actually need to physically disconnect them.




Just out of curiosity, why are you having such a complicated set up just to rip CDs? Why don't you rip directly from your computer disk drive to the hard drive?


----------



## Opethian10

polecrab said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you having such a complicated set up just to rip CDs? Why don't you rip directly from your computer disk drive to the hard drive?


 
 I too am wondering the same thing.


----------



## urbino

polecrab said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you having such a complicated set up just to rip CDs? Why don't you rip directly from your computer disk drive to the hard drive?


 
  
 Because my brains are turning to mush and leaking out my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My computer's drive is not very reliable, so I was trying to figure a way around using it.  There's probably not really a good way, though.


----------



## craftyhack

urbino said:


> Because my brains are turning to mush and leaking out my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would recommend using EAC (http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/) to rip straight from your computer's drive, it is(or used to be?) the gold standard for ripping redbook CDs.  I have ripped thousands of my own, and the great thing about EAC is that it confirms the quality of what it rips, way better than having to listen to a rip to see if there are any issues as when "ripping" LPs where there is no other option.  If there are issues with your drive, as long as they are correctable EAC will help with that as well.  Note that there are a few audio CDs with copy protection, literally only one or two out of the over 5000 I own, so maybe you won't have to deal with this.  Depending on how many CDs you have to rip, it may be worth purchasing another DVD-ROM (external USB if you don't have a place to install it internal to the PC being ripped), easy to find a good drive from $20-$40.  Just like everything else, this rabbit hole can go a lot deeper though, here is a thread talking a bit about ripping:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f7-disk-storage-music-library-storage/best-cd-drive-rip-22530/index2.html


----------



## urbino

craftyhack said:


> I would recommend using EAC (http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/) to rip straight from your computer's drive, it is(or used to be?) the gold standard for ripping redbook CDs.  I have ripped thousands of my own, and the great thing about EAC is that it confirms the quality of what it rips, way better than having to listen to a rip to see if there are any issues as when "ripping" LPs where there is no other option.  If there are issues with your drive, as long as they are correctable EAC will help with that as well.  Note that there are a few audio CDs with copy protection, literally only one or two out of the over 5000 I own, so maybe you won't have to deal with this.  Depending on how many CDs you have to rip, it may be worth purchasing another DVD-ROM (external USB if you don't have a place to install it internal to the PC being ripped), easy to find a good drive from $20-$40.  Just like everything else, this rabbit hole can go a lot deeper though, here is a thread talking a bit about ripping:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f7-disk-storage-music-library-storage/best-cd-drive-rip-22530/index2.html


 
  
 Thanks!  I was planning to use MC21, but I'll give EAC a try.


----------



## urbino

EAC ripped some .wav files okay, but the FLAC compressor kept bombing out.  I might pursue it, or I might just switch back to MC.
  
 I gave that CA link a skim.  Waaayyyyyy too much "You don't know what you're talking about, dude!!" and "No, YOU don't know what you're talking about, dudebro!!" and "Oh yeah?  Well my friend invented the 1 and the 0, so who's yer daddy??"


----------



## polecrab

I second everything that craftyhack said, and I would add that dBpoweramp is another excellent CD ripping program that might be a little more user friendly than EAC, although EAC has the advantage of being free. However, with EAC, there are lots of great step by step guides on the Internet for how to configure the settings to optimize your ripping. You definitely want to follow some expert guides because it's a pretty complex program with lots of technical settings. And you can find lots of reliable optical drives from Asus, Lite-On, Samsung, LG, etc. for $20 or even less. It's a worthy investment if you want to rip a lot of CDs.


----------



## urbino

polecrab said:


> I second everything that craftyhack said, and I would add that dBpoweramp is another excellent CD ripping program that might be a little more user friendly than EAC, although EAC has the advantage of being free. However, with EAC, there are lots of great step by step guides on the Internet for how to configure the settings to optimize your ripping. You definitely want to follow some expert guides because it's a pretty complex program with lots of technical settings. And you can find lots of reliable optical drives from Asus, Lite-On, Samsung, LG, etc. for $20 or even less. It's a worthy investment if you want to rip a lot of CDs.


 
  
 The problem the FLAC compressor was having was a UAC thing.  Fixed it.  EAC is working now.  So is the cd drive, for now.  We'll see if it holds up.


----------



## combat fighter

combat fighter said:


> With regards to the Oppo USB audio control panel what settings do you owners use with the 'usb streaming mode' and 'Asio buffer size'?


 
  
 Anyone??


----------



## urbino

combat fighter said:


>


 
  
 I use "Safe" and 2048, which are the defaults IIRC.


----------



## Dougr33

Hey folks. Does anyone know if I can use both the rca and xlr inputs at same time: MEANING, have two pieces of line-level equipment hooked up, as long as I only use/have-on one at a time?  Thought I'd ask before buying an rca/xlr patch set. Thanks.


----------



## trappedintime

dougr33 said:


> Hey folks. Does anyone know if I can use both the rca and xlr inputs at same time: MEANING, have two pieces of line-level equipment hooked up, as long as I only use/have-on one at a time?  Thought I'd ask before buying an rca/xlr patch set. Thanks.


of course you can. I run RCA > XLR from my phono to the HA-1. I run RCA from my AVR to the RCA in on the HA-1 for HT bypass. In fact, I have every input on my HA-1 connected and switch between them on the fly all the time. The HA-1 is a workhorse!


----------



## wood1030

trappedintime said:


> of course you can. I run RCA > XLR from my phono to the HA-1. I run RCA from my AVR to the RCA in on the HA-1 for HT bypass. In fact, I have every input on my HA-1 connected and switch between them on the fly all the time. The HA-1 is a workhorse!


 

 ^^^  You beat me to it.
 No reason why all inputs/output can't be utilized. But as Dougr33 said, obviously you can only use one at a time but switching is pretty seamless, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Dougr33

Thanks folks. Thought so, but thought I'd ask before spending more on cables.


----------



## Paul777

I inadvertently sent a DSD noise signal through my HA-1 when connecting a new DAC.  I now have static on the right channel.  I'm guessing I blew out the analog section of the HA-1.


----------



## Megalith

I wish the front panel was an OLED display; the black levels of the LCD used aren't very good. Burn-in would be an issue, though---unless you set the display to only come on when the unit is accessed.


----------



## urbino

paul777 said:


> I inadvertently sent a DSD noise signal through my HA-1 when connecting a new DAC.  I now have static on the right channel.  I'm guessing I blew out the analog section of the HA-1.


 
  
 I have no idea how likely that is, but if true: ouch.


----------



## Sinarca

Any comments about using HA-1 with bluetooth ? I mean if SQ is worst than CD quality ?


----------



## henriks

Is Adl stratos in the same league as Oppo, upgrading from violectric v200 to all in one setup with ballanced???


----------



## trappedintime

sinarca said:


> Any comments about using HA-1 with bluetooth ? I mean if SQ is worst than CD quality ?


of course it is. that has nothing to do with the HA-1 though. That's just Bluetooth on any device. BT = lossy


----------



## urbino

henriks said:


> Is Adl stratos in the same league as Oppo, upgrading from violectric v200 to all in one setup with ballanced???


 
  
 I can't compare their sound (I do own the GT40, but that's much older tech), but looking at ADL's product page they're quite a different feature set.  For example, the ADL offers support for an analog rig (i.e., turntable), while the Oppo offers more overall connection flexibility.  The Oppo is much nicer looking (IMO), but the ADL will take up much less desk space.  
  
 They both use Sabre DAC chips, but Oppo's hp amp can deliver more power.  If your headphones don't need that, though, I'd say go with the feature set you like best.


----------



## henriks

urbino said:


> I can't compare their sound (I do own the GT40, but that's much older tech), but looking at ADL's product page they're quite a different feature set.  For example, the ADL offers support for an analog rig (i.e., turntable), while the Oppo offers more overall connection flexibility.  The Oppo is much nicer looking (IMO), but the ADL will take up much less desk space.
> 
> They both use Sabre DAC chips, but Oppo's hp amp can deliver more power.  If your headphones don't need that, though, I'd say go with the feature set you like best.


 
 Thanks, i'm going too recieve the beyerdynamic t1 v2, and less space is good (o;


----------



## urbino

henriks said:


> Thanks, i'm going too recieve the beyerdynamic t1 v2, and less space is good (o;


 
  
 Yes.  Yes, it is.


----------



## Peti

Great thread here! I'm considering to buy the HA-1 mainly for the balanced output it has. But I'm not sure if the HA-1 has Push-Pull or Single-Ended amplification? I'm just getting into this subject so apologies if I asked something silly or pretty obvious!


----------



## Megalith

Anyone know if Oppo has any firmware updates in the pipeline to improve functionality?


----------



## frodeni

combat fighter said:


> With regards to the Oppo USB audio control panel what settings do you owners use with the 'usb streaming mode' and 'Asio buffer size'?


 
  
 I actually answered this about a hundred pages ago.
  
OPPO  HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC Properties Enhancement tab 
Disable all enhancements 
 Advanced tab 
16 bit
44100Hz
check to allow apps full control of unit
check to allow exclusive mode
  
OPPO ASIO panel 
USB Streaming Mode: Extra Safe
Asio Buffer Size: 8192 samples
  
Reasoning This is for Windows PC as source, using USB.
  
 Dropping streaming mode, result in a sound much like a lossy compressed rendering. It can be rather confusing, as some instruments might appear more defined as by the loss of data. Much like dropping from HiFi under tidal, to lossy compression.
  
 Buffer size, is the same story. About any sonic trait improves across the board. In particular attack for perk and base. Strings in particular get their temper back. Soundstage is not even remotely the same. Articulation is in another league using the HD800. Harmonics and instrument bodies with the Denon mm500 goes from fine to a pleasure.
  
 Given I did this first at 16bit/44.1KHz, I moved on to play with the sampling setting. Any gain from increasing the ASIO setting, is simply gone, if you increase the data rate. It is simply not worth it.
  
 Setting the settings in Tidal to Oppo output, exclusive mode, fixed output, and HiFi is also a quantum leap as compared to Spotify. Having tried that, is the reasoning for the check boxes in the Windows settings. Must be enabled both in Windows and within application.
  
 My current setup is a bit extreme for a HA-1 owner, but the settings have proved to be the same, using even my laptop, any decent headset, or even using all stock cables.
  
 Any hints on how to improve the sound is most welcome.


----------



## frodeni

peti said:


> Great thread here! I'm considering to buy the HA-1 mainly for the balanced output it has. But I'm not sure if the HA-1 has Push-Pull or Single-Ended amplification? I'm just getting into this subject so apologies if I asked something silly or pretty obvious!


 
  
 The Oppo is Class A and a true balanced design. That does not really matter that much, as it has the juice to drive any headset, and sound great for the money in every way.
  
 Some tube amps are single ended, and supposedly sound way better than the Oppo. Even if they got less power.


----------



## Megalith

frodeni said:


> I actually answered this about a hundred pages ago.
> 
> OPPO  HA-1 USB AUDIO 2.0 DAC Properties Enhancement tab
> Disable all enhancements
> ...


 
  
 Why 16-bit instead of 32-bit? Also, I feel that 48000 Hz makes more sense because most media that can't be output via WASAPI or ASIO (such as games) have a sampling rate of 48000 Hz.
  
 Also, can anyone else claim that streaming mode affects quality?


----------



## Peti

frodeni said:


> The Oppo is Class A and a true balanced design. That does not really matter that much, as it has the juice to drive any headset, and sound great for the money in every way.
> 
> Some tube amps are single ended, and supposedly sound way better than the Oppo. Even if they got less power.


 

 Thank you! I guess now I just have to find a deal on a second hand one. What is the average price for a second hand HA-1? I've seen only one in the classifieds and it went for 800$.


----------



## frodeni

megalith said:


> Why 16-bit instead of 32-bit? Also, I feel that 48000 Hz makes more sense because most media that can't be output via WASAPI or ASIO (such as games) have a sampling rate of 48000 Hz.
> 
> Also, can anyone else claim that streaming mode affects quality?


 
  
 Sometimes I wonder why I even bother posting things like these.
  
 You _"feel"_ like 48K makes more _"sense"_?
  
 You bought the Oppo HA-1 for PC gaming? Low bit rate lossy compressed 24/48 material?
  
  


peti said:


> Thank you! I guess now I just have to find a deal on a second hand one. What is the average price for a second hand HA-1? I've seen only one in the classifieds and it went for 800$.


 
  
 This is a nisch marked. As in low volume. I live in Norway, and have only seen one second hand ever. That is the one I got. It was brand new in the box, yet the seller spent some time to get rid of it. I payed 10000NKr for it, as to the 14000NKr in store price. I know of only one store in the entire country that sells it. Good luck in your chase, lets hope your lucky.
  
 In case you do not know: It do get quite hot, and need plenty of room for ventilation. It cannot be placed in a closed cabinet, as it produces something like 70W of heat. It is passively cooled, so stacking it with anything, is not a wise move. It actually produces more heat than a high end PC at idle. Since I use it in combination with an overclocked high end PC (idle at 120W), using a 65" screen (150W) with that, the living room gets hot in the summer time. Turning on the power amp for the speakers does not really help much.
  
 It is also fairly deep, even more so, after you plug in the cables both back and front.


----------



## Peti

Hmm, interesting infos. Again, thanks for sharing them. I want to use it for my balanced headphones and also to power my future bookshelf speakers (KEF LS50 or ELAC Debut 6). I guess it has sufficient ppower to get the job done. it looks promising to me.


----------



## McPanse

*Crowd Wisdom?* 

I will get to the point: over the past year or two, I've sold off my ATH-W1000X, HD650 and finally, after realizing there are much more comfortable planar, my HE-5LE. 

I have the HD700 and PM-3 currently on hand but I intend to return them and buy a single flagship. Because comfort is a big concern, I've narrowed the field to HD800 and PM-1 or PM-2 with leather or velour pads. 

I really like the spaciousness and wide sound stage I heard during an HD800 audition, but their reputation for being unforgiving less-than-stellar recordings concerns me. I don't want to limit my listening to the Chesky and Mapleshade catalogs, if you catch my meaning. 

The PM-1/ HA-1 combo seemed like a no brainer after hearing the PM-3 and reading positive reviews, but I am deterred by descriptions that knock its narrow sound stage. 

I've been around head-fi long enough to know most folks here never find that "one and done" headphone. 

But I know from personal experience that it's possible to silence the new headphones jones for at least a few years. 

So, fellow addicts, what would you do if you suddenly found your headphone cupboard bare and had $2,000 lying around to replenish it with one solid setup?

- PM-1 and HA-1
- PM-2 with pad upgrade and HA-1
- HD800 with existing LDMKIV and Objective 2 amps

Existing sources: CA DacMagic, Onkyo C-5VL SACD player, Marantz CD5004, IOS devices streaming Apple Music


----------



## henriks

I'm thinking about:
Oppo ha1 - beyerdynamic t1 2g
ADL stratos - t1
Keep violectric v200 - Chord 2qute DAC.


----------



## youngarthur

I am very happy,with HD800 and HA1 for general use,and have no wish to change. At 75 plus years, there is no treble peak for me,so this is an excellent combination. For portable, i use HiFi M8.which drives the H 800 /846/ Westone 4R that i use. Unfortunately,i have the urge to try Wesson W60.


----------



## Mojo777

Been very happy with the Ha-1 for a year now but the sickness is starting again (winter hibernation) and I am looking to see if you guys have started to look for whats next? Any all-in ones out there that have taken that next step?


----------



## i20bot

peti said:


> Thank you! I guess now I just have to find a deal on a second hand one. What is the average price for a second hand HA-1? I've seen only one in the classifieds and it went for 800$.


 
  


peti said:


> Hmm, interesting infos. Again, thanks for sharing them. I want to use it for my balanced headphones and also to power my future bookshelf speakers (KEF LS50 or ELAC Debut 6). I guess it has sufficient ppower to get the job done. it looks promising to me.


 
  
 Heh, that was me that bought that HA-1.  Kinda want to go with something smaller and simpler but I'm loving the sound it's pushing out.  Smooth textured clarity while pushing it effortlessly.  This is my first higher end equipment though so coming from Polaris and Vali 2, it's way better.  I want to get some bookshelf speakers too.  But I'm gonna wait for the ELAC Uni-Fi UB5 coming out later in a few months.  Them bookshelves are getting some rave reviews from CES last month and will be selling for $500 a pair.


----------



## Peti

ELAC Uni-Fi UB5? It seems I have some catching up to do!


----------



## polecrab

i20bot said:


> Heh, that was me that bought that HA-1.  Kinda want to go with something smaller and simpler but I'm loving the sound it's pushing out.  Smooth textured clarity while pushing it effortlessly.  This is my first higher end equipment though so coming from Polaris and Vali 2, it's way better.  I want to get some bookshelf speakers too.  But I'm gonna wait for the ELAC Uni-Fi UB5 coming out later in a few months.  Them bookshelves are getting some rave reviews from CES last month and will be selling for $500 a pair.




I have the Elac B5 in my office system and I temporarily connected them to my ATI amp driven by my HA-1 in my living room, and they were clearly the weakest link, although they're fine in my smaller budget system with my Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Audioengine N22. I'm very curious how much better the Uni-Fi UB5 are than the B5, and maybe I should have waited 6 months and shelled out an extra 2 fiddy for the better speakers. Are you also going to buy a power amp for the speakers?


----------



## urbino

mojo777 said:


> Been very happy with the Ha-1 for a year now but the sickness is starting again (winter hibernation) and I am looking to see if you guys have started to look for whats next? Any all-in ones out there that have taken that next step?


 
  
 I got a Grace m920 from the Massdrop buy.  It's giving me thoughts of selling my HA-1.


----------



## BobJS

urbino said:


> I got a Grace m920 from the Massdrop buy.  It's giving me thoughts of selling my HA-1.


 
  
 That's the path I took.


----------



## i20bot

I just got the Oppo and now you guys are making me want to get the M920 already lol.  What about the Violectrics?  Anyone heard them?  They seem to be good but hardly anyone has them.  Plus they're on Massdrop also for a good chunk off.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Has anyone tried driving high efficiency 8 ohm speakers through the balanced headphone out since it is able to produce 3 wpc such as a single driver full range speakers without a crossover?  Would this be too much of a load on the HA1?  I would love to use its class A power for low volume listening.

Well, tonight I rigged up a cable using a 4 pin xlr connector I had laying around. I connected to some home made bookshelf speakers to some Markaudio full range drivers. At about 40% max volume I am able to hear at a comfortable level and at 75% max it is very loud. The sound is pretty good but I need to listen more in comparison to an integrated amp (Onkyo A9070). My question is that am I drawing too much current where it can destroy the HA1?


----------



## urbino

i20bot said:


> I just got the Oppo and now you guys are making me want to get the M920 already lol.  What about the Violectrics?  Anyone heard them?  They seem to be good but hardly anyone has them.  Plus they're on Massdrop also for a good chunk off.


 
  
 I'm still getting acquainted with the m920's sound, but so far I wouldn't say it sounds any better than the HA-1.  But I wouldn't say it sounds worse, either, and it takes up so much less space than the HA-1.  OTOH, it's not nearly as nice/cool looking, IMO.  So if space isn't an issue for you and the m920 doesn't have any features you need/want, I'd say stick with the HA-1.  You've got a sexy, do-almost-everything DAC/amp.
  
 I dunno anything about the Violectrics.  Sorry.


----------



## urbino

audioman2013 said:


> Has anyone tried driving high efficiency 8 ohm speakers through the balanced headphone out since it is able to produce 3 wpc such as a single driver full range speakers without a crossover?  Would this be too much of a load on the HA1?  I would love to use its class A power for low volume listening.
> 
> Well, tonight I rigged up a cable using a 4 pin xlr connector I had laying around. I connected to some home made bookshelf speakers to some Markaudio full range drivers. At about 40% max volume I am able to hear at a comfortable level and at 75% max it is very loud. The sound is pretty good but I need to listen more in comparison to an integrated amp (Onkyo A9070). My question is that am I drawing too much current where it can destroy the HA1?


 
  
 Ha.  Never even occurred to me.  Pretty cool that it works at all.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Wait, wait, wait...So people are not buying this just for the screen?


----------



## urbino

wildstyle-r11 said:


> Wait, wait, wait...So people are not buying this just for the screen?


 
  
 Ha.  Well, I did say it was sexy.


----------



## NPWS

anyone, can give me some impression between Fostex HP-A8 and oppo ha 1?
 i'm willing to buy oppo ha1, but my friend tell me about fostex hp a8
 please enlighten me
 thank you


----------



## AudioMan2013

urbino said:


> Ha.  Never even occurred to me.  Pretty cool that it works at all.




After warm up and further listening, the highs and mid are good but there is a total lack of bass making it sound thin. It probably has to do with impedance mismatching since the drivers are 8 ohms. I have some fostex 16 ohm speakers at work that I will try tomorrow. Those are easier to drive than the Mark audio ones.


----------



## i20bot

urbino said:


> I'm still getting acquainted with the m920's sound, but so far I wouldn't say it sounds any better than the HA-1.  But I wouldn't say it sounds worse, either, and it takes up so much less space than the HA-1.  OTOH, it's not nearly as nice/cool looking, IMO.  So if space isn't an issue for you and the m920 doesn't have any features you need/want, I'd say stick with the HA-1.  You've got a sexy, do-almost-everything DAC/amp.
> 
> I dunno anything about the Violectrics.  Sorry.


 

 Yeah, I'm actuallly really liking the sound of the HA-1 every time I listen to it.  Loving the electric guitar sound it produces.  I think I'm good for a while.  Can't really afford to keep trying out new things anyways.  Should probably just go to a meet here.  Just need to upgrade my speakers and I should be set.  Need to save up for those ELAC Uni-Fi.  Time to go sell my other amps.


----------



## urbino

i20bot said:


> Yeah, I'm actuallly really liking the sound of the HA-1 every time I listen to it.  Loving the electric guitar sound it produces.  I think I'm good for a while.  Can't really afford to keep trying out new things anyways.  Should probably just go to a meet here.  Just need to upgrade my speakers and I should be set.  Need to save up for those ELAC Uni-Fi.  Time to go sell my other amps.


 
  
 Sounds like good sense.


----------



## real2124

Newbie here: WOW. I literally didn't know headphone amps/dacs could be this expensive. 
  
 How much of a difference are you going to experience with OPPA-HA-1 (or any expensive alternative) versus a $150 option ?


----------



## goldendarko

real2124 said:


> Newbie here: WOW. I literally didn't know headphone amps/dacs could be this expensive.
> 
> How much of a difference are you going to experience with OPPA-HA-1 (or any expensive alternative) versus a $150 option ?


 
 The HA-1?! That's my budget amp! My other amp & DAC cost over $6k, welcome to Head-Fi buddy, sorry about your wallet


----------



## real2124

goldendarko said:


> The HA-1?! That's my budget amp! My other amp & DAC cost over $6k, welcome to Head-Fi buddy, sorry about your wallet


 
 Well, I am stepping up from using ****ty gaming headsets to the TH900s - so, I am learning, lol ! 
  
 Is your $6k amp/dac in your 'main rig (sig) ? 
  
 How much of a difference do you feel between your budget amp/dac setup vs your 6k setup?


----------



## goldendarko

real2124 said:


> Well, I am stepping up from using ****ty gaming headsets to the TH900s - so, I am learning, lol !
> 
> Is your $6k amp/dac in your 'main rig (sig) ?
> 
> How much of a difference do you feel between your budget amp/dac setup vs your 6k setup?


 
 Yeah it's an ALO Studio Six amp & Schiit Yggdrasil DAC. I feel you though, part of me wishes I never got started in this hobby 15 years ago. My first good pair of headphones were Grado SR-80's and from there I've been chasing the dragon to see how much better it could get.
  
 I would honestly say the difference is pretty significant but not as big as you would probably expect for the price. The HA-1 is about as much as I would recommend for most people since it gives you so much. I was able to pick mine up used for $800 and for that price I think it's a total steal. I actually use it more than my main rig because it's on my desktop, but I am not as focused on my music while I'm using it since I'm generally working on the computer.


----------



## real2124

Thanks for the info. 
  
 I only use my headphones for PC (music/gaming) and I was going to buy a high-end $400 soundcard but it seems the obvious/better choice would be to put that $400 towards an amp/dac.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, skip the soundcard. I'd look around for a used HA-1 if I were you, much better value IMO.


----------



## urbino

Even though I'm likely to be selling a used HA-1 pretty soon, I'd suggest starting with something less expensive.  See how interested you are in this hobby before dropping ~800 dollars on a DAC/amp.


----------



## Peti

urbino said:


> Even though I'm likely to be selling a used HA-1 pretty soon, I'd suggest starting with something less expensive.  See how interested you are in this hobby before dropping ~800 dollars on a DAC/amp.




That means you will put yours up for sale for 800$?


----------



## urbino

peti said:


> That means you will put yours up for sale for 800$?


 
  
 Heh. That seems to be the market price.


----------



## Peti

You got the silver one by any chance? I might get tempted...


----------



## urbino

peti said:


> You got the silver one by any chance? I might get tempted...


 
  
 Silver, indeed.  I'm not 100% I'm selling it, though.  Still evaluating alongside the m920.


----------



## Peti

My wallet just sighed up in relief. This hobby is just too dangerous for my financials. Anyhow if you decide to sell it, consider me as a potential buyer.


----------



## urbino

Okay.  PM me, if you want, and I'll let you know when I list it, if I do.


----------



## i20bot

real2124 said:


> Newbie here: WOW. I literally didn't know headphone amps/dacs could be this expensive.
> 
> How much of a difference are you going to experience with OPPA-HA-1 (or any expensive alternative) versus a $150 option ?


 

 I bought a couple a $200 amps before just getting the HA-1 and there's a pretty big difference between them for me.  It's smoother sounding yet has a nice texture in the sound especially on electric guitars where you hear more of the crunchiness of the distortion.  The music also sounds more effortless coming out.  But anyways, that's just my comparison between the cheaper amps I have.  Never heard any other DAC/AMPs around the price range of the HA-1 so I'm not sure how they compare in that price range.  But yeah, after hearing the HA-1, it makes you wanna see how other DAC/AMPs in it's price range or higher sound.  It's like, man now I want to hear what the higher Schiit products sound like, or the m920, or the Violectrics, or Benchmark DAC2, or Yulongs, Auralics lol.  I should just go to a meet.  Don't have that kind of money.  Plus too many other hobbies.  Spent too much these past couple months trying out things.


----------



## frodeni

real2124 said:


> Newbie here: WOW. I literally didn't know headphone amps/dacs could be this expensive.
> 
> How much of a difference are you going to experience with OPPA-HA-1 (or any expensive alternative) versus a $150 option ?


 
  
 I am afraid only you might answer that. As for anything hifi, the chain from source to can must match.
  
 The thing about the Oppo, is that you can safely use whatever can you want, apart from something like a Stax, as they need dedicated amps. For the top end cans, it is a fairly good match.
  
 It also needs some love, as in a great source, to sound its best.
  
 Some people would disagree with everything I just wrote, as they do not hear any difference. To me that is crazy, if you love music: The differences are distinct and clear. Which brings us back to what you find yourself. Some people, like me, love the Oppo, others find it too poor sounding, while others find it a waste of money, as it sound like any other DAC. 
  
 My only advice, would be never to by anything without some form of return policy.
  
 Going by your posting history, you appear to be into gaming. The Oppo has both USB and toslink inputs, but no gaming tech for it XMOS driver used for USB. If you want any gaming tech for sound on your PC, you will need to use another sound card for that, and feed it into the oppo. Personally, I think that is a waste, compared to a great PC sound card. The sound in games, is not that great to begin with.
  
 The Oppo makes sense for uncompressed music at 16/44.1 and beyond.


----------



## mithrandir38

real2124 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I only use my headphones for PC (music/gaming) and I was going to buy a high-end $400 soundcard but it seems the obvious/better choice would be to put that $400 towards an amp/dac.


 Consider the schiit audio Magni/Modi uber combo. Great quality, great price.


----------



## urbino

On page 8, the User Manual says: "Never use any adapter to connect the balanced headphone jack to a single-ended headphone."
  
 So, what defines a "single-ended" headphone?  
  
 According to a debate I was reading in the Science section the other day, either every headphone (and speaker) is single-ended, or there's no such thing as a single-ended headphone (or speaker), depending on who was talking.
  
 If a headphone's input jack is single-ended, does that mean the headphone is SE?  If so, why do people buy aftermarket cables with a balanced XLR termination on the amplifier end?  And what is such a cable doing that's different from just getting a balanced-SE adapter and using the factory cable from there?
  
 Basically, I'm trying to figure out what headphones I could use with the balanced jack on the HA-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

urbino said:


> On page 8, the User Manual says: "Never use any adapter to connect the balanced headphone jack to a single-ended headphone."
> 
> So, what defines a "single-ended" headphone?
> 
> ...




Single ended headphone connections share a common ground with the L- and R- signal and seperate L+ and R+. Balanced signals do not share a common ground and carry a L+ L- and a R+ R- separately. If you try to connect a single ended headphone to a balanced output you will more than likely short the amp and something will be damaged.

There are numerus articles on the subject if you just look around. 

Basically a single ended headphone plug has the R- and L- in one wire (ground) and the R+ and L+ in a seperate wire each (3 total) so therefore needs to be connected to the single ended 3 pole TRS jack. A balanced connector has a L- and L+ and R- and R+ in four seperate wires and therefore needs to be connected to the balanced output, which comes in a variety of plug configurations including TRRS, XLR, mini XLR, and specialty configurations for the Pono and Sony DAPs.

Usually a balanced output has more power, and with common mode noise rejection can sound cleaner than a single ended connection. In the case of the Oppo HA-1 the balanced output has 4X the output power of the single ended output. If you have headphone with seperate connectors for the left and right cups then more than likely you can convert them to balanced headphones.


----------



## urbino

x relic x said:


> Single ended headphone connections share a common ground with the L- and R- signal and seperate L+ and R+. Balanced signals do not share a common ground and carry a L+ L- and a R+ R- separately. If you try to connect a single ended headphone to a balanced output you will more than likely short the amp and something will be damaged.
> 
> There are numerus articles on the subject if you just look around.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## brodjagabr1

http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/report/dac/oppo-ha-1.php
  
 good info, but in russian


----------



## yogibeezwax

lmf22 said:


> I had the exact same problem some weeks ago.  The problem went away for a while, but came back a few days later.  The problem also goes away after about 15min of warm up (the volume would suddenly go back to normal).  Oppo replaced the unit.
> 
> 
> My second unit have a similar issue (less than 2 weeks old).  But for me, the right channel is louder than the left, and there's no mixing/panning as I raise the volume.  (I have tried the troubleshooting methods that the previous posts have suggested. The right channel is always louder.)
> ...




Did you finally get a HA-1 that wasn't defective? I ask because I sent in mine for repair and was sent a new (black version March 2014 batch) haven't had time to really let it burn in yet but I had the unbalance between the right & left channel (right channel being louder for 30min then levelled itself out)
I really hope the fixed it this time! Just thought it was weird that they sent me an older batch...thought that they would send the latest.
What year & month do you guys have?


----------



## polecrab

I also had this channel imbalance and volume control problem that would go away after warmup. I have a black unit from September 2014. In my case they didn't send me a new unit but replaced some of the parts (the main board and potentiometer if I remember correctly) in the defective one. I've had 2 months of trouble free operation since that fix. The problem only seemed to happen when the room temperature got down into the low 60s, which may never happen for many users.


----------



## lmf22

yogibeezwax said:


> Did you finally get a HA-1 that wasn't defective? I ask because I sent in mine for repair and was sent a new (black version March 2014 batch) haven't had time to really let it burn in yet but I had the unbalance between the right & left channel (right channel being louder for 30min then levelled itself out)
> I really hope the fixed it this time! Just thought it was weird that they sent me an older batch...thought that they would send the latest.
> What year & month do you guys have?


 
  
 I did get a replacement unit and it works perfectly. The replacement unit was manufactured in June 2014. 
 I sold the HA-1 a while ago (got the Simaudio Moon 230 HAD), and the new owner is not have any problems with the volume control.


----------



## yogibeezwax

polecrab said:


> I also had this channel imbalance and volume control problem that would go away after warmup. I have a black unit from September 2014. In my case they didn't send me a new unit but replaced some of the parts (the main board and potentiometer if I remember correctly) in the defective one. I've had 2 months of trouble free operation since that fix. The problem only seemed to happen when the room temperature got down into the low 60s, which may never happen for many users.







lmf22 said:


> I did get a replacement unit and it works perfectly. The replacement unit was manufactured in June 2014.
> I sold the HA-1 a while ago (got the Simaudio Moon 230 HAD), and the new owner is not have any problems with the volume control.




Well that's great  I'm really hoping that mine will be a success story too, had to pay $150 to have it shipped to the States from Sweden...don't want to do that again. 
Thanks for your input guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Hi. I just got an HA-1 and I have a few questions. Hopefully you all can help me out.
  

When I dim the screen the volume info keeps coming up, sometime flickering between two numbers. I'm not touching the volume, so why is this happening? How can I stop it?
When using the remote to change the volume, the HA-1 seems to want to change it by what it thinks is 1/2 a decibel. This is very annoying. Is there a way to to just have the volume increase when I press the + button and decrease when I press the - button? You know, like every other remote in existence?
Headphone amplification from the RCA analog inputs is really low. When I use an analog input (line level) I have to put the volume on 100 with balanced headphones to get a moderate volume. When I plug the same RCA jacks into my NAD D3020 I get normal volume.
When I switch from normal gain to high gain, the volume knob slowly moves to 0 and is locked there. If I increase the volume, nothing happens and the knob moves back to 0. How can I increase the volume after switching from normal to high gain? So far the only solution seems to be to turn the unit off, then on again. That cannot be right.
  
 I like the sleek, modern look of the Oppo and the feature set, so I'm hoping there are responses to the issues above.
  
 Many thanks,
  
 Allan


----------



## MRC001

allanmarcus said:


> Hi. I just got an HA-1 and I have a few questions. Hopefully you all can help me out.
> 
> 
> When I dim the screen the volume info keeps coming up, sometime flickering between two numbers. I'm not touching the volume, so why is this happening? How can I stop it?
> ...


 
 1. The volume display is digital yet the volume knob is analog. When the volume knob is at a position exactly halfway between 2 display steps, the display can occasionally flicker as it switches back and forth between the step just above and the step just below. The volume isn't changing, this is just the display. When this happens simply move the volume knob a tiny smidge up or down.
 2. The remote volume control on mine works the same way everyone other volume remote works.
 3. If you have to turn up the volume too high, use high gain mode. Or is this an issue with the analog RCA (unbalanced) input? Try different components and CDs plugged into it. If they're ALL very low in level compared to the other inputs, then something is wrong. On my HA-1, the analog RCA (unbalanced) input is about the same level as all the other inputs.
 4. When I switch from low to high gain it auto-lowers the volume setting. This takes 1-2 seconds. When it's done I can set the volume anywhere I want.
  
 PS I've had my HA-1 for several months now and it is absolutely fantastic, both the headphone output and the balanced line level outputs. It's the best sounding DAC & preamp I have ever heard with transparency comparable to a passive ladder stepped attenuator.


----------



## Allanmarcus

mrc001 said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I just got an HA-1 and I have a few questions. Hopefully you all can help me out.
> ...




Thanks. Sounds like I may have purchased a defective used HA-1. I guess I'll call oppo and see it they will repair it, or if they have any ideas. Otherwise I might have to eat the shipping and return it and be hopeful,the seller will take it back.


----------



## Allanmarcus

OK, regarding the volume on the remote. It seems that if I just tap the volume up/down, the Oppo will adjust the volume by 1/2 db increments. If I hold the volume a little longer than a tap, the volume with adjust for the time that I'm holding the volume. This is really easy to replicate: just turn the oppo on and don't play music, then adjust the volume with the remote. I have a fairly old HA-1 (July 2014) and this might be an issue with the older models.


----------



## Mojo777

Has anyone connected a turntable to the HA-1? Any impressions? I am kicking around the idea as I want to listen to my LP's with headphones and my integrated amp does not have a HP out.
  
 It should just pass through the analog signal, right?


----------



## goldendarko

I have not tried it but there should not be a problem with it


----------



## mithrandir38

mojo777 said:


> Has anyone connected a turntable to the HA-1? Any impressions? I am kicking around the idea as I want to listen to my LP's with headphones and my integrated amp does not have a HP out.
> 
> It should just pass through the analog signal, right?


 I use mine as a preamp, yes. Pro-ject carbon > phono preamp > oppo rca inputs > Audeze lcd 2/f balanced. It's a fantastic stereo preamp


----------



## MRC001

mithrandir38 said:


> I use mine as a preamp, yes. Pro-ject carbon > phono preamp > oppo rca inputs > Audeze lcd 2/f balanced. It's a fantastic stereo preamp


 
 Same here, but you will need a separate phono amp to amplify the phono signal from millivolts to about 1 V output before it reaches the HA-1. The HA-1 itself doesn't have enough gain, nor can it apply a phono amp's RIAA equalization curve.
  
 My setup is similar to Mithrandir38's: Turntable --> phono head amp --> HA-1. Then to headphones or line outputs.


----------



## Mojo777

nice! it worked and I can't hear a difference at all. The HA-1 does pass the analog signal through without touching it. Pretty awesome listening to my VPI on my LCD-X's.


----------



## MRC001

The HA-1 also has a mode that bypasses the volume control, passing the analog input (whether balanced or unbalanced) straight through to the line level outputs. One use for this is if you have a digital recorder connected to the analog line level output of the HA-1.


----------



## Allanmarcus

mojo777 said:


> Has anyone connected a turntable to the HA-1? Any impressions? I am kicking around the idea as I want to listen to my LP's with headphones and my integrated amp does not have a HP out.
> 
> It should just pass through the analog signal, right?


 
 depends if your turntable has a built-in phono preamp. If you are running it into a regular line in on your integrated, than it probably does. If you are running it into a "phono" input on the integrated, then it may not. Some turntables have a pre-amp built in and the user can switch it on or off.


----------



## Mojo777

Worked out perfectly, thanks guys. I knew I could connect it. I was more concerned that the OPPO would alter the sound of the VPI (I spent too much $$ to have it change signature) but all is good. Passes it through untouched.
  
 VPI Traveler > Schiit Mani > Oppo HA-1 > Audeze LCD-X = nirvana


----------



## MRC001

Since we're sharing, mine is:
 Thorens TD-320 + Ortofon MC-30 Super II --> DACT CT-100 --> HA-1
 --> Audeze LCD-2F
 --> Adcom 5800 --> Magnepan 3.6R


----------



## Mojo777

mrc001 said:


> Since we're sharing, mine is:
> Thorens TD-320 + Ortofon MC-30 Super II --> DACT CT-100 --> HA-1
> --> Audeze LCD-2F
> --> Adcom 5800 --> Magnepan 3.6R


 

 now that is a fancy cartridge!


----------



## MRC001

mojo777 said:


> now that is a fancy cartridge!


 
 It has flat freq response and a neutral, open sound, very detailed but not bright. Output is very low, 0.18 mV needs 75 dB of gain for 1V so the quality of the phono amp becomes critical. About 66 dB of gain is the minimum to get a usable output level.
  
 The biggest upgrade I made to my turntable rig was a simple carpenter's project. I built a large wooden sandbox whose lid floats on top of the sand with about 0.5" gap to the side walls. The turntable sits on top of the lid. This enables the turntable to be perfectly leveled and the box weighs about 100 # so it is absolutely solid, making the turntable absolutely solid and eliminating all bass resonances for excellent low end response.


----------



## Mojo777

Well I am not that handy. Well done. I got a used Gingko Cloud 9 rubber ball platform for the Traveler from Audiogon for $150 - too good a deal to pass up. Still waiting on it and agree that a non resonate platform is key.
  

  
 Anyway I am sure everyone wants to get back to the Oppo


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyway to turn off the volume display? It flickers so much I never get to see the cool VU meters. No amount of volume adjustment stops it from flickering. I have no use for the volume display as I can tell what the volume is by listening and looking at the line on the volume knob.  
  
 Update: Oppo support suggested I turn the unit off and rotate the volume knob min to max 20 times. This resolved most of my issues, so I did it again, and all my issues seem to be resolved! odd, but I will accept it and move on.
  
 I wonder, anyone use DeOxit on the Oppose HA-1 knobs?


----------



## urbino

Volume knobs need to be used to stay in trim.  If the person you bought it from hadn't used it in a while, that could have caused some of your problems.


----------



## Dougr33

mojo777 said:


> Has anyone connected a turntable to the HA-1? Any impressions? I am kicking around the idea as I want to listen to my LP's with headphones and my integrated amp does not have a HP out.
> 
> It should just pass through the analog signal, right?


 
 I have, sounds great. It's a pretty clean preamp. In fact, I spaced out the first time and forgot that I hadn't finished putting the Rego phone-pre in the loop.  So got low volume, but extremely clean when turned all the way up!  Much better after putting pre back in chain of course.


----------



## Allanmarcus

dougr33 said:


> mojo777 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone connected a turntable to the HA-1? Any impressions? I am kicking around the idea as I want to listen to my LP's with headphones and my integrated amp does not have a HP out.
> ...


 

 One more thing to check when you find you have really low volume. Make sure you remember to put the needle on the record!


----------



## Middy

Calling all Headfi OPPO Ha1 owners.

Ironically all I have done is reset everything back but I have boosted RCA quality by 20% and USB by 12-14%.

I strip and clean with IPA METHS every 6 months on all my kit phone Dap.

I bought an IFI IPURIFIER 2 nice boost so I saw CAIG DEOXIT mentioned here and other places.

I got the little 2ml tubes red and gold £6 each and I'd try it for fun last weekend. Wow it's like having an expensive upgrade done. I have cheapish RCA Cables, a Supra USB, cheap OTG, standard power lead, cheap surge protection S5 Sammy FIIO X3II. And my new SPEAKERS ETHERS.

I was bored so I cleaned the lot to the wall socket. ..

I cleaned all with IPA dust an grease.
Then with a needle applied to all internal an external pins connectors and Jacks just a tiny amount. 
Ran all back and forth, power plugs and left a day.
The wall plugs were the worst with brass comming back green. Nickel gold plate just a faint mark. Only clean power if you are competent to do so power kills..

I cleaned again with IPA and applied the gold Deoxit.

My little FIIO, can't believe it could sound so nice the jump in quality from 3.5mm out to RCA.The newer better quality cables a IFI2 not as much but still an audible change.

I have gone mad and done my gaming PC and all my cable modem connections from the power, RJ45 conns and the data cable junctions to the road.

As I said all I have done from the wall to my Ethers mini jacks is remove the tarnish and make it sound as my chain should. My S5 battery cards and jack give me no more issues.
My old IPA Cleaning is now with Deoxit.

People say once a year. I have enough cleaner for 4 years worth.

I hope this helps the sound now out my ETHERS sounds wider cleaner with more sub base. I'd like to try a Regen with my IFI2 but since the cleaning of every connection I will wait..

Just try the RED 2ML made me so happy..

I hope it helps you, clean with a tiny amount only a bit more on power plugs.

If I can get inside safely I will do internal connectors as well. ..


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.amazon.com/DeoxITLiquid-squeeze-tube-100-solution/dp/B0015A5AAY
  
  




  
 http://www.amazon.com/DeoxITGOLD-Liquid-squeeze-tube-solution/dp/B003D8EA7A
  


> DeoxIT is sold in 4 broad categories.
> 
> D series - first and foremost a heavy duty contact cleaner combined with contact enhancer/protection - this is Caig/Hosa's most universal product
> 
> ...


----------



## Middy

Thanks Zilch0md. I have posted on every thread I am on. Makes me look like a CAIG rep but just amazed at the change on what I thought was very clean non smoking environment with regular alcohol wipes and refitting cables.
I wish I did audio cables and power cables separate to see the changes...
My DAP and phone. Anything not hard soldered and accessible.

Such a free boost on my equipment but all I did was return it to new....


----------



## Wharf Rat

The wife got me a Audio Technica AT-LP120 turntable and I currently don't have any speakers to connect it to, so I connected it to my Oppo HA-1 using my Oppo PM-1 headphones. I am using the HA-1 RCA input and have the turntable set to Line. This seems to work, but I know the turntable has a built in preamp as well, so I wanted to know if this is the best setup for now. I can connect the headphones to the turntable directly and I know there's an RCA output on the HA-1. Is there a better setup I should be using?


----------



## Allanmarcus

wharf rat said:


> The wife got me a Audio Technica AT-LP120 turntable and I currently don't have any speakers to connect it to, so I connected it to my Oppo HA-1 using my Oppo PM-1 headphones. I am using the HA-1 RCA input and have the turntable set to Line. This seems to work, but I know the turntable has a built in preamp as well, so I wanted to know if this is the best setup for now. I can connect the headphones to the turntable directly and I know there's an RCA output on the HA-1. Is there a better setup I should be using?


 

 On that turntable "line-out" uses the turntable's internal pre-amp, so you have it set correctly. If you ever want to spend more money and look cooler, you can get a phono preamp. If you get an external phono preamp (like the Schiit Mani), you would switch the switch under the platter to Phono Out.


----------



## polecrab

wharf rat said:


> The wife got me a Audio Technica AT-LP120 turntable and I currently don't have any speakers to connect it to, so I connected it to my Oppo HA-1 using my Oppo PM-1 headphones. I am using the HA-1 RCA input and have the turntable set to Line. This seems to work, but I know the turntable has a built in preamp as well, so I wanted to know if this is the best setup for now. I can connect the headphones to the turntable directly and I know there's an RCA output on the HA-1. Is there a better setup I should be using?




By selecting Line on your turntable, you're using the built-in preamp, so your setup is correct given your equipment, as far as I can tell. You shouldn't plug your headphones directly into the turntable because you wouldn't be able to control the volume. And I'm sure the HA-1 would drive your PM-1 better anyway. If you eventually get some speakers and a power amp (or powered speakers), you can connect them to your HA-1 pre out.


----------



## youngarthur

As i have the HE 1000 on the way, i will dust off my Vinyl Direct cut disks, and plum into the turntable.Turntable..Phono Pre Amp...HA1, Balanced out to HE 1000. Should be interesting.


----------



## MRC001

wharf rat said:


> ... I am using the HA-1 RCA input and have the turntable set to Line. This seems to work, but I know the turntable has a built in preamp as well, so I wanted to know if this is the best setup for now.


 
 It depends... phono head amps do 2 things: apply 30-70 dB of gain, and apply an RIAA equalization. They have a significant impact on sound quality, if your turntable & cartridge is revealing enough. Low output cartridges (MC) are highly dependent on the phono head amp quality simply because they need so much gain. The more gain, the more pain. It's really hard to get 60+ dB of gain without adding noise and distortion. It requires good EE design and high quality parts. High output cartridges (all MM and some MC) are less sensitive, but the phono amp still makes a big difference.
  
 Another aspect of phono head amps is tunability. Some let you change the capacitance & resistance they give the phono cartridge. The degree to which this affects the sound depends on the cartridge. Some, it doesn't make much difference; others, it makes a big difference.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

middy said:


> Calling all Headfi OPPO Ha1 owners.
> 
> Ironically all I have done is reset everything back but I have boosted RCA quality by 20% and USB by 12-14%.
> 
> ...


 

 I bought the "spray" versions from Radioshack for my tubes (which did help). I wonder if I could use those.


----------



## Middy

I went mad the weekend and stripped apart the plugs uk fuses and a extension. Fine sanded the internal wire caps screws connectors and put some red on. Even the plug pins to bright brass. It shouldn't make a difference as I wipe with IPA regular. A drop on tweezers for internal USB contacts on OPPO and cables. Reading why the hell this improved it so much, lowering the resistance and something called damping factor.. I think... not an electronics guy... Don't care as my OPPO AND FIIOX3 sound fantastic now...
Yeeeee


----------



## youngarthur

Uh Uh, the rear USB stopped working. Yesterday,all ok, today nothing. Check all cables. Nothing has been changed/touched. Any ideas?. Many thanks.


----------



## Middy

Double post


----------



## Middy

Get a metal pin long sewing needle and gently rub the internal gold contact Flat part not sharp needle end. 

Same with normal cable just to make sure it isn't a contact issue.

I wouldn't know how to check with a multimeter for continuity . I just buy contact cleaner and hope for the best... Run it back and forwards as well.

If a spare printer cable works.. you know it's your fancy one you have may have a strained wire issue.

Not much help but one less thing to discount..

Good luck
Dave

Caig deoxit..Red 2ml...I keep saying this stuff everywhere..best thing I found on headfi..


----------



## mithrandir38

After using the HA1 for about a year as a dac/amp, I've upgraded to a schiit Gungnir Multibit as my dac of choice. I was never satisfied with the treble response on the oppo. Not that it was too bright, just that it was too metallic/dry sounding. Never loved it. Now the oppo is a great, neutral sounding amp however: very transparent and doesn't editorialize. The Gumby is an enormous step up in sound quality all around from the built in dac section of the HA-1 . That being said, the oppo is still a reference-worthy headamp and preamp.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

mithrandir38 said:


> After using the HA1 for about a year as a dac/amp, I've upgraded to a schiit Gungnir Multibit as my dac of choice. I was never satisfied with the treble response on the oppo.


 
 Yet another let down. This was going to be my next upgrade for DAC/Amp. This and an HD800 or something similar.


----------



## gPope

waytoocrazy said:


> Yet another let down. This was going to be my next upgrade for DAC/Amp. This and an HD800 or something similar.


 
 Why a let down?  The Gungnir Multibit is $1249 by itself as a DAC only.  The Oppo HA-1 is a lot of value for $1200 which offers up much more than just a DAC.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

gpope said:


> Why a let down?  The Gungnir Multibit is $1249 by itself as a DAC only.  The Oppo HA-1 is a lot of value for $1200 which offers up much more than just a DAC.


 

 I was going to purchase the Oppo HA-1 as my somewhat "last" upgrade for the next few years. My "mad" money doesn't get me far anymore. I felt the HA-2 was spectacular, but I sent that back as I didn't like having a "stack", and I'd be better served with a home Amp for relaxed listening.  I realize that there are always better, at cost. I was just hoping this was as close to the "best" for the price (my piece of mind type of thing).


----------



## youngarthur

I run the HA1, with the HD 800, and other ear/headphones. I feel the HA1,is great value for money, and very versatile.It sounds neutral to me, but then the HD800 does not have a treble peak either. I should state, that at 75 years old, I have lost the top end of my hearing though!.


----------



## mithrandir38

gpope said:


> Why a let down?  The Gungnir Multibit is $1249 by itself as a DAC only.  The Oppo HA-1 is a lot of value for $1200 which offers up much more than just a DAC.


 It's a great value for sure, but the dac is definitely flawed in my opinion. It's a truly great amp with mediocre dac section, imo. The treble just is not refined enough. That is literally my only complaint with it. That's what oppo should focus on if they ever do a gen 2.


----------



## trappedintime

mithrandir38 said:


> It's a great value for sure, but the dac is definitely flawed in my opinion. It's a truly great amp with mediocre dac section, imo. The treble just is not refined enough. That is literally my only complaint with it. That's what oppo should focus on if they ever do a gen 2.


 

 It might not to be your liking, but the DAC is far from "flawed" when you compare it to competitors in the same price range. If you want a DAC that costs more than a DAC/headphone amp/preamp, you're now comparing apples to oranges. The DAC still bests just about anything I've tried in the $500-$750 range. I feel like if I were to buy comparable separates I'd be spending $1,400-$1,500, if not more.


----------



## zilch0md

mithrandir38 said:


> It's a great value for sure, but the dac is definitely flawed in my opinion. It's a truly great amp with mediocre dac section, imo. The treble just is not refined enough. That is literally my only complaint with it. That's what oppo should focus on if they ever do a gen 2.


 
  
 Which input were you using?  Coax, Toslink or...  USB?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike


----------



## mithrandir38

trappedintime said:


> It might not to be your liking, but the DAC is far from "flawed" when you compare it to competitors in the same price range. If you want a DAC that costs more than a DAC/headphone amp/preamp, you're now comparing apples to oranges. The DAC still bests just about anything I've tried in the $500-$750 range. I feel like if I were to buy comparable separates I'd be spending $1,400-$1,500, if not more.


You're mistaking me. I don't like the treble quality on the ha1dac, period. I think any number of less expensive dacs are better at rendering treble in a more realistic fashion including the Bifrost and Yulong d100 mk 2. Ymmv. I love it as an amp, never was never will be satisfied with the dac. Different strokes!


----------



## mithrandir38

zilch0md said:


> Which input were you using?  Coax, Toslink or...  USB?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


 toslink and USB. Virtually no difference.


----------



## craftyhack

mithrandir38 said:


> You're mistaking me. I don't like the treble quality on the ha1dac, period. I think any number of less expensive dacs are better at rendering treble in a more realistic fashion including the Bifrost and Yulong d100 mk 2. Ymmv. I love it as an amp, never was never will be satisfied with the dac. Different strokes!


 
 Interesting that both of the other amps that you chose do not use the ESS 9108.  If you have listened to those and enjoyed them more, then perhaps you do not like a reference implementation of the ESS 9018.  I have a Gungnir (old, not MB) as well, and I think there is a slight difference, but I have not done the work to confirm (like the blind tests that Tyll did at Big Sound to eliminate confirmation bias... among other things), I am considering the MB upgrade for it.  IMO between different sources, different source material, different cans, etc., it is pretty hard to find a reference stack that does everything as well as a purpose built stack.  I like the Valhalla(with different tubes than factory) and HD650 combo for listening to Led Zeppelin (I pick that as an example for Plants *high* voice and Jimmy's raunchy guitar, but a lot of my music is similar... minus Plant ), but I much prefer the HA1 with the PM2 or LCD-XC/3 for dubstep/house kind of stuff (like Skrillex).  I currently game with the HA1->PM2(LCD's are too damn heavy), but I have a pair of HD800's arriving today with balanced cable that I am looking forward to for the gaming use case(probably through the HA1), from what I have read this will be hard to beat for gaming because of the unparalleled imaging and accuracy.  From what I have read though, listening to Led Zep on the HA1->HD800 stack would be a violation of the Geneva Convention against my ears, looking forward to finding out for myself .  So... maybe your issue is a combination of the cans you like and the source material you listen to?


----------



## mithrandir38

craftyhack said:


> Interesting that both of the other amps that you chose do not use the ESS 9108.  If you have listened to those and enjoyed them more, then perhaps you do not like a reference implementation of the ESS 9018.  I have a Gungnir (old, not MB) as well, and I think there is a slight difference, but I have not done the work to confirm (like the blind tests that Tyll did at Big Sound to eliminate confirmation bias... among other things), I am considering the MB upgrade for it.  IMO between different sources, different source material, different cans, etc., it is pretty hard to find a reference stack that does everything as well as a purpose built stack.  I like the Valhalla(with different tubes than factory) and HD650 combo for listening to Led Zeppelin (I pick that as an example for Plants *high* voice and Jimmy's raunchy guitar, but a lot of my music is similar... minus Plant ), but I much prefer the HA1 with the PM2 or LCD-XC/3 for dubstep/house kind of stuff (like Skrillex).  I currently game with the HA1->PM2(LCD's are too damn heavy), but I have a pair of HD800's arriving today with balanced cable that I am looking forward to for the gaming use case(probably through the HA1), from what I have read this will be hard to beat for gaming because of the unparalleled imaging and accuracy.  From what I have read though, listening to Led Zep on the HA1->HD800 stack would be a violation of the Geneva Convention against my ears, looking forward to finding out for myself .  So... maybe your issue is a combination of the cans you like and the source material you listen to?


 I get what you're saying, but disagree. The mids and bass on the Ha1 dac are superb, while the treble is slightly dry and metallic sounding on every recording I have from Miles Davis to Carlos Kleiber to Pantera. My sticking point is cymbals; I'm a drummer and the tonality just sounds "wrong" to me. The Gumby has solved this complaint and I'm utterly satisfied with the very detailed yet natural tone presented. Again, i still use the oppo as headphone amp and preamp for my office stereo. These are its main strengths, imo. The amp I DO feel is a reference implementation.


----------



## craftyhack

mithrandir38 said:


> I get what you're saying, but disagree. The mids and bass on the Ha1 dac are superb, while the treble is slightly dry and metallic sounding on every recording I have from Miles Davis to Carlos Kleiber to Pantera. My sticking point is cymbals; I'm a drummer and the tonality just sounds "wrong" to me. The Gumby has solved this complaint and I'm utterly satisfied with the very detailed yet natural tone presented. Again, i still use the oppo as headphone amp and preamp for my office stereo. These are its main strengths, imo. The amp I DO feel is a reference implementation.


 
 Just curious, have you tried any other ESS9018 reference implementations?  I think the Burson Conductor is another example with a 9018 option (I think the other option was a BB 1793) that was considered a reference implementation.  I think the Audio-GD NFB-11 is another.  I have read others not liking the presentation of ESS9018 DACs in pretty much the same way you describe... when going through a transparent SS amp.  One of the things I recall that folks did to tame this was run the DAC through a tube(or similar to tube sounding) amp.  I think there are even examples in this thread... someone ran the HA1 DAC through a WA22 and it gave him the sound he was looking for.


----------



## Middy

After adding an ifi ipurifier 2 and cleaning everything with contact cleaner from the live wires in the socket to headphone mini jacks it's superb to my middle age ears.
Would love to try the Audiocom upgrade or Get Coris to Mod it from Diyaudio.

Shame I burnt the savings on my Ethers, the new Burson v2+ on INDIGOGO on my Radar but money's the killer. The wife would kill me, she hid the credit card..


----------



## mithrandir38

craftyhack said:


> Just curious, have you tried any other ESS9018 reference implementations?  I think the Burson Conductor is another example with a 9018 option (I think the other option was a BB 1793) that was considered a reference implementation.  I think the Audio-GD NFB-11 is another.  I have read others not liking the presentation of ESS9018 DACs in pretty much the same way you describe... when going through a transparent SS amp.  One of the things I recall that folks did to tame this was run the DAC through a tube(or similar to tube sounding) amp.  I think there are even examples in this thread... someone ran the HA1 DAC through a WA22 and it gave him the sound he was looking for.


 Yeah, I've heard the Burson, it sounds good. But overall it wasn't for me. I bought the oppo primarily as an all in one solution. I don't care if oppo or ESS defines it as "reference", it sounds artificial and unnatural so it is not MY reference. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## HI-BIT

allanmarcus said:


> Anyway to turn off the volume display? It flickers so much I never get to see the cool VU meters. No amount of volume adjustment stops it from flickering. I have no use for the volume display as I can tell what the volume is by listening and looking at the line on the volume knob.
> 
> Update: Oppo support suggested I turn the unit off and rotate the volume knob min to max 20 times. This resolved most of my issues, so I did it again, and all my issues seem to be resolved! odd, but I will accept it and move on.
> 
> I wonder, anyone use DeOxit on the Oppose HA-1 knobs?


 

 I have gone through (3) Ha-1s due to the remote volume control issue. I figured it was the Alps motor drive pot. I tried your suggestion of "20 times" and it cleared it up for now. Thanks much!


----------



## Middy

From reading about contact cleaners on you tube. The spray stuff has to be squirted into the pot., warranty aside it's a pain to get into an OPPO.
The YouTube video I saw was a guitar volume pot so easy to do.

Join DIYAUDIO and search CORIS OPP HA1.
He's a modder and mentions how to get in. You have to join or you can't see the pictures for some reason...

20× probably shifts dirt and rubs off Oxidation. Will use that trick so thank you...

Good luck and keep smiling

Dave


----------



## HI-BIT

mithrandir38 said:


> You're mistaking me. I don't like the treble quality on the ha1dac, period. I think any number of less expensive dacs are better at rendering treble in a more realistic fashion including the Bifrost and Yulong d100 mk 2. Ymmv. I love it as an amp, never was never will be satisfied with the dac. Different strokes!


 

 Like you, an ex-drummer/percussionist and very critical to the highs. I once owned a Bifrost but found it grainy in the highs. Many factors getting the HA-1 to sound better in the highs:
  
 1. S/PDIF sounds better than USB unless you are using a dedicated PC/Streamer and linear power supply.
 2. OS Matters. Either Linux or tweaked Windows. Stripped down, minimal services.
 3. J-River properly setup. No upsampling or oversampling.
 4. Proper ASIO settings.
 5. Better digital and analog cables. No silver plated copper wire!
 6. If running to speakers use the headphone TRS jack which is discrete Class-A output. No Op Amps!
 7. Convert WAV, FLAC, SHN files to AIFF for a smoother top end.
  
 FWIW...


----------



## HI-BIT

middy said:


> From reading about contact cleaners on you tube. The spray stuff has to be squirted into the pot., warranty aside it's a pain to get into an OPPO.
> The YouTube video I saw was a guitar volume pot so easy to do.
> 
> Join DIYAUDIO and search CORIS OPP HA1.
> ...


 

 Oppo is using a 6-section sealed pot. No way to use a cleaner and improper to clean it. See this link for an example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-6-gang-motorized-Potentiometer-RK16816MG-10K-Pot-Volume-Audio-rotary-Japan-/261901754380


----------



## Allanmarcus

waytoocrazy said:


> mithrandir38 said:
> 
> 
> > After using the HA1 for about a year as a dac/amp, I've upgraded to a schiit Gungnir Multibit as my dac of choice. I was never satisfied with the treble response on the oppo.
> ...


 
  
 Unless you knew mithrandir38 well and have exactly the same taste, don't take one review as gospel. in the $1000/unit prige range, you will always find some that like it, and some that don't (doesn't matter what "it" is). Only way to know for sure is to either try it yourself, or be sure the person (people) you are listening to have the same taste you do.


----------



## mithrandir38

hi-bit said:


> Like you, an ex-drummer/percussionist and very critical to the highs. I once owned a Bifrost but found it grainy in the highs. Many factors getting the HA-1 to sound better in the highs:
> 
> 1. S/PDIF sounds better than USB unless you are using a dedicated PC/Streamer and linear power supply.
> 2. OS Matters. Either Linux or tweaked Windows. Stripped down, minimal services.
> ...


 For the record, the preamp output is also Class A, but not discreet. and it's fine if you want to tweak your sound using cables and whatnot, but it's still going to retain its essential ESS sabre sound. The app is very transparent and shows very obvious differences between the Gungnir and the built in DAC. I think some people feel the need to defend the Oppo, But I'm not bashing it. It's a good all-around unit but you can take the amplifier to the next level with a better DAC in line. I understand if that's not financially viable for every listener. The treble performance is simply lack luster in my opinion. No amount of file conversion or boutique digital cables will change the inherent sound as dramatically as different components.


----------



## Allanmarcus

hi-bit said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway to turn off the volume display? It flickers so much I never get to see the cool VU meters. No amount of volume adjustment stops it from flickering. I have no use for the volume display as I can tell what the volume is by listening and looking at the line on the volume knob.
> ...


 
  
 Good to hear it worked for you. My HA-1 went ka-put, so I sent it to Oppo for repair. Nothing worked when on high gain and the volume display would just not stop. I really hop they can fix it, and I really hope they add a feature to turnt he volume display off completely. Does any use or care about a digital volume display that is not even accurate? I mean the VU meters and EQ bouncing are cool visualizations, but I can tell how loud the amp is by the position of the volume control.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

allanmarcus said:


> I mean the VU meters and EQ bouncing are cool visualizations, but I can tell how loud the amp is by the position of the volume control.


 
  
 Yes, but that is one of the super cool things that drew me to this amp. If not, I'd be looking at some Woo Audio stuff. I was thinking this or a Firefly.


----------



## Allanmarcus

waytoocrazy said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the VU meters and EQ bouncing are cool visualizations, but I can tell how loud the amp is by the position of the volume control.
> ...




The digital volume display drew you to the HA-1?


----------



## mithrandir38

allanmarcus said:


> Good to hear it worked for you. My HA-1 went ka-put, so I sent it to Oppo for repair. Nothing worked when on high gain and the volume display would just not stop. I really hop they can fix it, and I really hope they add a feature to turnt he volume display off completely. Does any use or care about a digital volume display that is not even accurate? I mean the VU meters and EQ bouncing are cool visualizations, but I can tell how loud the amp is by the position of the volume control.


 yep. The digital volume display is next to useless


----------



## craftyhack

mithrandir38 said:


> yep. The digital volume display is next to useless


 
 That is good to hear (no pun intended), when I switch cans, it is already worthless for me, good to know that I am not missing out on that feature .


----------



## WayTooCrazy

allanmarcus said:


> The digital volume display drew you to the HA-1?


 

 lol, no. The Spectrum Analyzer display. I've only really seen it on this unit and some lower end Chinese DACs. I don't know why it mesmerizes me, it just does.


----------



## monkuboy

waytoocrazy said:


> lol, no. The Spectrum Analyzer display. I've only really seen it on this unit and some lower end Chinese DACs. I don't know why it mesmerizes me, it just does.


 
 Practically speaking, that spectrum analyzer display for me is totally useless but I still enjoy watching it.  Sort of like an electronic Lava Lamp.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

monkuboy said:


> Practically speaking, that spectrum analyzer display for me is totally useless but I still enjoy watching it.  Sort of like an electronic Lava Lamp.


 

 Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..and if I can have it, along with a great sound DAC/Amp; why not?


----------



## Allanmarcus

I completely agree. the spectrum analyzer and VU meters are music visualizations mostly (like 99.9%) for entertainment. The volume display is an attempt to add something useful, but it just impinges upon the entertainment value of the other two displays, and actually detracts from my enjoyment of the whole HA-1. Hopefully oppo will be able to fix my unit.
  
 Hopefully they will add a settings to just turn off the volume display altogether. Anyone from Oppo reading this and can bring the request for a setting to engineering?


----------



## mithrandir38

allanmarcus said:


> I completely agree. the spectrum analyzer and VU meters are music visualizations mostly (like 99.9%) for entertainment. The volume display is an attempt to add something useful, but it just impinges upon the entertainment value of the other two displays, and actually detracts from my enjoyment of the whole HA-1. Hopefully oppo will be able to fix my unit.
> 
> Hopefully they will add a settings to just turn off the volume display altogether. Anyone from Oppo reading this and can bring the request for a setting to engineering?


 The input meters and the info screen are the only actually useful displays.


----------



## swjones3

anyone know what the HA-1's output power is into 100 and 200 ohms?


----------



## Middy

hi-bit said:


> Oppo is using a 6-section sealed pot. No way to use a cleaner and improper to clean it. See this link for an example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-6-gang-motorized-Potentiometer-RK16816MG-10K-Pot-Volume-Audio-rotary-Japan-/261901754380




Thanks for the tip. Didn't realise it's such a fancy pot. I don't want anyone to damage anything. I'll stick to twisting my knob 20 times..


----------



## mithrandir38

swjones3 said:


> anyone know what the HA-1's output power is into 100 and 200 ohms?


 Single ended or balanced? You should be able to find the specs online with a search or two. It can run pretty much any can with authority


----------



## mithrandir38

Headphone Amplifier Performance Specifications

Specification Condition XLR Input - Balanced Output RCA Input - 6.35 mm Output
Maximum Output Power (Per Channel) Into 600 Ohm 2400 mW 600 mW
Into 32 Ohm 3000 mW 3500 mW
Rated Output Power
(Per Channel) Into 600 Ohm 800 mW 200 mW
Into 32 Ohm 2000 mW 500 mW
Frequency Response 10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB) 10 Hz – 200 kHz (+0/-1 dB)
20 Hz – 20 kHz (+0/-0.04 dB)
THD+N at 1k Hz
(A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz) Rated Power < 0.0018% (< -95 dB) < 0.0056% (< -85 dB)
50 mW < 0.001% (< -100 dB) < 0.0022% (< -93dB)
Channel Separation > 120 dB > 90 dB
Signal-to-Noise Ratio
(A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz) > 111 dB > 111 dB
Dynamic Range
(1 kHz -60 dB, A Weight, 20 Hz – 20 kHz) > 120 dB > 115 dB
Output Impedance 0.5 Ohm 0.7 Ohm
(Test condition: Volume knob at Max position and an input signal to drive the output with 600 Ohm loads to the rated output power, unless otherwise noted.)

"Made for iPod", "Made for iPhone", and "Made for iPad" mean that an electronic accessory has been designed to connect specifically to iPod® , iPhone®, or iPad®, respectively, and has been certified by the developer to meet Apple performance standards. Apple is not responsible for the operation of this device or its compliance with safety and regulatory standards. Please note that the use of this accessory with iPod, iPhone, or iPad may affect wireless performance.

iPad, iPhone, iPod and iPod touch® are trademarks of Apple Inc., registered in the U.S. and other countries.

Compatible iPod/iPhone/iPad Models
- USB works with iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPad (4th generation), iPad mini, iPod touch (5th generation).
- Bluetooth technology works with iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPad (4th generation), iPad mini, and iPod touch (5th generation).

All trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## swjones3

i was looking for balanced, i saw those specs but i don't know how to do the calculations for specific ohms


----------



## mithrandir38

swjones3 said:


> i was looking for balanced, i saw those specs but i don't know how to do the calculations for specific ohms


 Trust me. There is more than enough output for any 100 to 200 ohm phones. It's a high output clean beast


----------



## Middy

Hi thread,any one know the internal fuse type and rating?
For future emergencies...Always good to know...


----------



## craftyhack

middy said:


> Hi thread,any one know the internal fuse type and rating?
> For future emergencies...Always good to know...




Tin foil usually works, or a piece of wire if you are feeling fancy.


----------



## Aaaaa

Has anyone tried the new Sennheiser HD 800 S with the HA-1 yet? Is it any better than HD800 with?


----------



## Middy

There is a new mod for the HD800 to bring it close to the S. 
Have a look at Innerfidelity latest post. Sorry I can't comment on sound..

Less than half price for second hand HD800.Simple Mod.. More money for Amps Daps ....

Do love my OPPO sounds great with my ETHER. I love the micro details.

Good luck friend
Dave


----------



## zilch0md

middy said:


> There is a new mod for the HD800 to bring it close to the S.
> Have a look at Innerfidelity latest post. Sorry I can't comment on sound..
> 
> Less than half price for second hand HD800.Simple Mod.. More money for Amps Daps ....
> ...


 
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sennheiser-hd-800-s-tweaked-and-delightfuland-french-diy-response


----------



## Aaaaa

Careful, the Oppo doesn't have a pre-phono stage so you will have to connect the turntable to the pre-phono and the pre-phono to the Oppo. Turntables put out a much smaller output than CD players and other digital sources. Just check the manual for your turntable or search on google and you will find out why you need the intermediary component.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Is the chassis of the HA-1 aluminum or steel? If steel, http://www.demcifilter.com/ might have, or be able to make a dust filter for the top of the unit.


----------



## Middy

Aluminium


----------



## Allanmarcus

Update:
  
 Oppo repaired my HA-1. They replaced the volume pot and all the weird issues seems to have been resolved. I'm thrilled its fixed and the Oppo repaired the unit, but I have to wonder at the wisdom of the integrated electronics tied to the pot.


----------



## Middy

allanmarcus said:


> Update:
> 
> Oppo repaired my HA-1. They replaced the volume pot and all the weird issues seems to have been resolved. I'm thrilled its fixed and the Oppo repaired the unit, but I have to wonder at the wisdom of the integrated electronics tied to the pot.




Hi Allan was your OPPO in warranty?
Mine is second hand so I am worried about a failure..


----------



## P-Nation

Hey all,
  
 I've had my LCD-Xs for a year now, and while they're amazing in many ways, I've never been completely satisfied with them. I'm using a very underpowered amp/dac combo unit right now with them (Audinst HUD-MX1) and I'm feeling the itch to upgrade to the HA-1 in order to get the punctual and detailed bass I've been craving for a while now.

 Is the general consensus is that ought to be a decent combination? I see a lot of bickering back and forth in the thread regarding intricacies and I'm no golden ear - I'm just looking for a bit of punch to the music I listen to. 

 What are the general go-tos regardling dac/amp combo units for this particular can? I need to power these things sufficiently, I'm feeling like I'm doing them a disservice by feeding them an entry-level unit!

 Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Allanmarcus

p-nation said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've had my LCD-Xs for a year now, and while they're amazing in many ways, I've never been completely satisfied with them. I'm using a very underpowered amp/dac combo unit right now with them (Audinst HUD-MX1) and I'm feeling the itch to upgrade to the HA-1 in order to get the punctual and detailed bass I've been craving for a while now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You might want to post that int he LCD-X thread if you want a less biased opinion. The general opinion is is more amp power helps planer drivers reach their potential better.


----------



## DaemonSire

Does everyone typically turn their HA-1 off when not in use or leave it on all the time?  I know with a lot of solid state devices, people typically just leave them on all the time.  But since the HA-1 is also a Class-A amp, I was wondering if that would not be a good idea?


----------



## Aaaaa

That's a good question. It does take half an hour to warm up to sound it's best. I turn mine on when I want to listen, then leave it on for the day becauce I typically will come back to listen periodically, but then turn it off when I'm finished for the night. I leave it off at night especially in summer because the little bugger can warm up the room if left on.


----------



## Middy

Does bend my head, electronics is better cooler. But sounds good when at a stable temperature. Heat does speed up component death. The Schitt Yaggy stabilises at 100 hours on. Play safe though..


----------



## Allanmarcus

daemonsire said:


> Does everyone typically turn their HA-1 off when not in use or leave it on all the time?  I know with a lot of solid state devices, people typically just leave them on all the time.  But since the HA-1 is also a Class-A amp, I was wondering if that would not be a good idea?


 

 I turn it off if I'm not going to listen to it for hours, like at night. It does generate heat, which means it's using energy. I need to hook up my kil-a-watt to it an see what it uses when idle.


----------



## Middy

Wish it was like me, I don't produce much heat when idle.


----------



## Dickies

daemonsire said:


> Does everyone typically turn their HA-1 off when not in use or leave it on all the time?  I know with a lot of solid state devices, people typically just leave them on all the time.  But since the HA-1 is also a Class-A amp, I was wondering if that would not be a good idea?


 

 I turn mine off if I'm not intending to come back to it for more that about a half hour, the fact I have a cat who tries to sit on it for the warmth also plays a part in that.
  
 don't really agree it takes 30mins to get in the zone, but do concede you shouldn't listen to your favourite track as soon as you switch it on.
  


middy said:


> Wish it was like me, I don't produce much heat when idle.


 
  
 speak for yourself I run at about 37 degrees C 24/7 365, try holding something that hot for a long period of time


----------



## Allanmarcus

Interesting. I hooked up my kill-a-watt to the HA-1 and idle or in use, it seems to use about 39W, not 70W as shown in the specs. Also interesting, same power usage when idle or when playing music.


----------



## urbino

allanmarcus said:


> Interesting. I hooked up my kill-a-watt to the HA-1 and idle or in use, it seems to use about 39W, not 70W as shown in the specs. Also interesting, same power usage when idle or when playing music.


 
  
 That's what Class-A means, right? It's using full power all the time, regardless of what it's doing?


----------



## T Bone

aaaaa said:


> I turn mine on when I want to listen, then leave it on for the day becauce I typically will come back to listen periodically, but then turn it off when I'm finished for the night.


 
 I have a "new-to-me" Oppo HA-1 and I pretty much leave it on for 8 - 12 hours a day while I'm working in my office.  Even if I'm not wearing the headphones; the background music is nice to have.


----------



## hikinokie

Just bought a refurb HA 1 and plan on feeding it with a digital coaxial/optical cable from my Oppo 105. I have a small collection of 24 bit flac/wav files burned to disc and was wondering if they'll work that way. I have a Android tablet but have never tried computer audio. Not sure i want too. (58 years old)


----------



## reiserFS

I've been thinking about buying a HA-1, but did anyone else try it with a ATH-W1000x?


----------



## zilch0md

hikinokie said:


> Just bought a refurb HA 1 and plan on feeding it with a digital coaxial/optical cable from my Oppo 105. I have a small collection of 24 bit flac/wav files burned to disc and was wondering if they'll work that way. I have a Android tablet but have never tried computer audio. Not sure i want too. (58 years old)


 
  
 Hi,
  
 It's really more of an Oppo 105 question. As long as the BDP-105 can read the CD or DVD (and permits some means of navigating the files), your idea of using Optical or Coaxial output to the HA-1 should work just fine.
  
 I'm just guessing, but I suspect that using only the HA-1's amp section, feeding it with 3-pin balanced XLR cables (analog) from the BDP-105, might actually sound better - using the BDP-105's own ESS SABRE32 DAC - instead of piping an S/PDIF signal over to the HA-1's DAC.
  
 You would need a pair of these, for example, instead of a Coaxial or Toslink cable:
  
*Canare L-4E6S Star Quad Balanced Audio Cable​* http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/balancedaudio/index.htm
  
  

  
*Drool!*
  





  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

zilch0md said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's really more of an Oppo 105 question. As long as the BDP-105 can read the CD or DVD (and permits some means of navigating the files), your idea of using Optical or Coaxial output to the HA-1 should work just fine.
> 
> ...





Curious why you would expect the 105's implementation to sound better? Oppo has mentioned that they have paid more attention to the ESS9018S implementation in the HA-1 over their Blu Ray players given that the HA-1 is solely an audio device. I haven't heard the 105 for comparison, just curious.


----------



## Middy

For android you need an OTG cable and a printer cable. OTG for your android tablet connector. Then a printer cable feeding the source to the Dac in the back. I am using one now for a Samsung S5 micro usb to usb2 OTG cable.

Try Onkyo hd player. Then off you go.

Do clean all connections with Caig Deoxit red and gold. From plug to headphones...

Good luck 
Just an OTG Cable...


----------



## Megalith

How much better does the balanced headphone out sound compared to the balanced pre out? I'm trying to decide whether I should get a splitter and connect my studio monitors to the balanced headphone out instead.


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> [snip]
> 
> *I'm just guessing, but I suspect...*
> 
> [snip]


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> Curious why you would expect the 105's implementation to sound better?





> [snip]


 
  
 My unproven hunch is based on two assumptions:  The DAC performance is potentially similar -and- it's a lot safer, in terms of audible sound quality, to use good analog cables (balanced, no less) between two components than it is to gamble with all the variables that can degrade signal integrity when transmitting S/PDIF through a Coaxial or Toslink cable.
  
 Your chances for avoiding jitter and signal integrity problems are better, if you get the conversion done inside the source component (assuming the two DACs are comparable).  
  
 Signal integrity can be impaired by insertion loss (attenuation due to conductor and dielectric losses), crosstalk (loss of integrity caused by capacitive or inductive coupling with other signals in close proximity), and potentially, worst of all (because it can itself increase insertion losses), reflections (caused by impedance mismatches). Using the shortest possible digital cables will reduce the impact of all three causes of signal integrity impairment, but especially if you have have reflections caused by impedance mismatches anywhere along the PCB-mounted connectors, the cable connectors and the cable itself.
  

     Source: http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5988-5978EN.pdf
  
 ---
  
 It would be really cool to make all three connections between the BDP-105 and the HA-1, then while playing a good test track, use the HA-1's remote to jump between *COAX*, *OPTI* and *XLR*.  How fun would that be?  (Joy!)
  
 If XLR sounded better than COAX, I'd still wonder if I couldn't find a better Coaxial cable (even though Oppo, like just about everyone else these days, chose to use RCA Coax connectors instead of proper, 75-Ohm BNC connectors).
  
 And if XLR sounded better than OPTI, I'd still find myself wanting to experiment with better Optical cables.  
  
 I'd be much happier, having tried all three, if either OPTI or COAX sounded better (using the HA-1's DAC) on first comparison to the XLR connection (using the BDP-105's DAC) - because I would be less haunted by thoughts of improving the cables, than I would if XLR won the contest straight away.  
  






  
  
 ---
  
 Interesting reading:
  
 http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/75ohmrca.htm
  
 http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5988-5978EN.pdf
  
 Mike


----------



## x RELIC x

Excellent, thorough, and articulate answer as always. Thank you Mike. I thought you were thinking along these lines, but didn't want to make any assumptions.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks!


----------



## hikinokie

I guess I should have added the 105 is powering my home theater and I use it directly to an amp utilizing the 105's onboard volume control which I will turn all the way down. That also keeps the signal sensor in the subwoofer from turning it on. So for now at least I need to use the digital out of the 105 feeding the HA 1.


----------



## zilch0md

hikinokie said:


> I guess I should have added the 105 is powering my home theater and I use it directly to an amp utilizing the 105's onboard volume control which I will turn all the way down. That also keeps the signal sensor in the subwoofer from turning it on. So for now at least I need to use the digital out of the 105 feeding the HA 1.


 
  
 That's perfectly OK. You could still try both COAX and OPTI connections, to see which sounds the best to your ears, but I wouldn't fault you for trying only one or the other.
  
 Despite my warnings of potential problems of impedance mismatch with Coaxial connectors and cables, I use this $7.99 Toslink cable between my Sony Bravia HDTV and the Oppo HA-1 (for after-hours television viewing with the Audeze LCD-2 rev.1)  Optical cables should be kept short as well, and there are certainly better cables out there than the one I'm using, but this one's good enough for watching TV.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 One advantage of optical cables is that they cannot be a path for ground loop currents running between components.
  
 Mike


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'd bet $1 that no one could tell the difference in a blind test between the coax and the optical


----------



## hikinokie

zilch0md said:


> That's perfectly OK. You could still try both COAX and OPTI connections, to see which sounds the best to your ears, but I wouldn't fault you for trying only one or the other.
> 
> Despite my warnings of potential problems of impedance mismatch with Coaxial connectors and cables, I use this $7.99 Toslink cable between my Sony Bravia HDTV and the Oppo HA-1 (for after-hours television viewing with the Audeze LCD-2 rev.1)  Optical cables should be kept short as well, and there are certainly better cables out there than the one I'm using, but this one's good enough for watching TV.
> 
> ...



Mine will be powering an Audeze as well ( lcd xc ) 
I like the no metal connection optical idea. Just dont know if it will pass 24 bit. Guess ill find out.


----------



## x RELIC x

hikinokie said:


> Mine will be powering an Audeze as well ( lcd xc )
> I like the no metal connection optical idea. Just dont know if it will pass 24 bit. Guess ill find out.




If using a quality optical cable it will pass up to 24/192.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

zilch0md said:


>


 
 Sexy rig! I Like!


----------



## Middy

Well placed, elegant, understated, with pose and élan. Delivering the goods. 
You should call it the Trump look.....


@8^o


----------



## goldendarko

It's the best amp. It's got the best parts and people love it. It makes great deals too. Best part is We're going to have Mexico build it - and they're going to pay for it and it's going to make amps great again.


----------



## marhol

goldendarko said:


> It's the best amp. It's got the best parts and people love it. It makes great deals too. Best part is We're going to have Mexico build it - and they're going to pay for it and it's going to make amps great again.


 
 Successfully overtrumping  others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## gPope

Sorry if this has already been discussed but a search did not produce a reliable answer.  I just sold my Nuforce Icon HDP and am ready to pull the trigger on the HA-1.  My Sony computer has an S/PDIF optical output and that's what I used with the HDP.  My question is, is there a sound quality difference between optical and USB inputs on the HA-1?  When I asked Oppo about this, I am not sure their answer is clear to me:
  
_"USB is a better connection if you want stereo audio, while optical from your computer would be better if you want to Bit Stream Dolby Digital or DTS to the player."_
  
Clearly, the HA-1 is a stereo unit and I am not sure what to make of the Dolby Digital and DTS references.


----------



## mithrandir38

gpope said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but a search did not produce a reliable answer.  I just sold my Nuforce Icon HDP and am ready to pull the trigger on the HA-1.  My Sony computer has an S/PDIF optical output and that's what I used with the HDP.  My question is, is there a sound quality difference between optical and USB inputs on the HA-1?  When I asked Oppo about this, I am not sure their answer is clear to me:
> 
> _[COLOR=000000]"USB is a better connection if you want stereo audio, while optical from your computer would be better if you want to Bit Stream Dolby Digital or DTS to the player."[/COLOR]_
> 
> [COLOR=000000]Clearly, the HA-1 is a stereo unit and I am not sure what to make of the Dolby Digital and DTS references.[/COLOR]


 He should have said just use USB. He meant that he prefers toslink for surround applications in general, not for the oppo, which is a stereo unit.


----------



## Allanmarcus

gpope said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but a search did not produce a reliable answer.  I just sold my Nuforce Icon HDP and am ready to pull the trigger on the HA-1.  My Sony computer has an S/PDIF optical output and that's what I used with the HDP.  My question is, is there a sound quality difference between optical and USB inputs on the HA-1?  When I asked Oppo about this, I am not sure their answer is clear to me:
> 
> _"USB is a better connection if you want stereo audio, while optical from your computer would be better if you want to Bit Stream Dolby Digital or DTS to the player."_
> 
> Clearly, the HA-1 is a stereo unit and I am not sure what to make of the Dolby Digital and DTS references.


 
  
 the Dolby Digital and DTS reference is in case you want to pass through the audio to a Home Theater.
  
 "Better" most likely refers to the potential for higher bit rates supported but eh HA-1 for each of the interfaces. The USB intercase can support 352.8 and 384 kHz, as well as DSD. If you don't need crazy high frequencies or DSD, you aren't likely to be able to tell the difference between Toslink and USB.


----------



## gPope

Thank you mithrandir38 and Allanmarcus for the replies.


----------



## Middy

Test both, see what you think and let us know. Only a printer cable..


----------



## youngarthur

For some unknown reason, the rear USB packed up on mine,although everything else is ok. i am beginning to notice a sharpening of the treble,if that makes sense,with both the HD800,and the HE1000,and both sounded better on my HiFi M8!. Strange. Try another DAC with the HA1?.


----------



## Allanmarcus

youngarthur said:


> For some unknown reason, the rear USB packed up on mine,although everything else is ok. i am beginning to notice a sharpening of the treble,if that makes sense,with both the HD800,and the HE1000,and both sounded better on my HiFi M8!. Strange. Try another DAC with the HA1?.


 

 LOL. I had to look up "packed up
  
 http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/pack-up
  
 If the USB is not working, that could be indicative of a larger issue. You should get the whole device serviced, or at least open  conversation with Oppo on a path forward to resolving the issue.


----------



## hikinokie

Arrives today


----------



## hikinokie

Wow. Color me impressed. Much the sonic signature of the 105 headphone out but more power and finer detail. I'm definitely hearing subtle background things in recordings that were faint or inaudible before. Has a decisive  ( analytical? ) resolution that may not appeal to the warm/fuzzy crowd but sounds great to me. Gonna have to get a usb fan tho', this thing gets hot  =D


----------



## Middy

I did think of one of the ultra silent PC fans like Zalman/Noctua and place under the intake grill. You can get usb kits and cheap filter material.. Run it off the I phone connecter at the front....


Just a thought...

Ect 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Slip-Stream-Case-1200/dp/B002A97IIG

http://www.quietpc.com/gel-fan-controller?gclid=CjwKEAjw_ci3BRDSvfjortr--DQSJADU8f2jxkCMb3aE2LsD1ylQ6R-tDU0bn8H0tB91sd7vWPo6YxoCPsbw_wcB

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_18053.html

Better solutions about but you get the idea...


----------



## hikinokie

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPUKHYY/ref=twister_B00MIKTULK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## i20bot

These look pretty cool.  Might get them.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-MULTIFAN-Receiver-Playstation/dp/B00G05A2MU/ref=pd_sim_147_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51AFpeOHAcL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1QQP2XJMEE1PRF72MC2B
  
 Maybe you can mod this onto the HA-1's grill.  If there's room.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-AIRPLATE-Cooling-Cabinets/dp/B009CNR0I6/ref=pd_sim_147_13?ie=UTF8&dpID=513A31rNbBL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0S2Z156S4V8WAH7Z365X


----------



## AudioMan2013

Unless people are reporting that their HA-1 died to heat then there is no reason to cool it with a fan.  It is designed to get hot and actually work its best when it reaches temperature.  Many silicon IC's have a THD at a certain temperature / voltage that they perform their best.  In fact, you could introduce more EMI noise into the audio signal by placing a fan underneath the  HA-1 not to mention even the most silent fans create audible noise.


----------



## i20bot

haha yeah my computer modding imagination kicked in, although it does get pretty dang hot.  Sometimes it's almost burning to the touch, sometimes not.  Only bought mine a couple months ago so I can only imagine how hot it will be during the summer.  Or how hot it will make my room become.  Unless it knows not to get that hot if the temperature is warmer?


----------



## AudioMan2013

i20bot said:


> haha yeah my computer modding imagination kicked in, although it does get pretty dang hot.  Sometimes it's almost burning to the touch, sometimes not.  Only bought mine a couple months ago so I can only imagine how hot it will be during the summer.  Or how hot it will make my room become.  Unless it knows not to get that hot if the temperature is warmer?


 
 You will be fine, unless you are using it in a desert with the sun shining directly on it.  Oppo has sold countless of these units and although I haven't done a search, but I haven't heard of one report for overheating.  Keep your room at a comfortable temperature if possible, it is better for all equipment, including yourself.


----------



## Middy

Oh no wasn't for fear of burning the house down. Just trying to reduce the ripple noise rejection.... The fan would be near silent. Just playing around with ideas from electical engineers. See Diyaudio.com. Not for the faint hearted or anyone without a degree In electronics it seems...

One tip I found though with mine, the USB connector was a bit loose when fitting a cable. There are 4 pins 2 top 2 bottom on the square peg in the middle.

You can gently raise them up to give you more pressure on the connector.
Again only out of warranty and if you are confident in doing such things.

Same with the long side pieces. I used fine tweezers..They grip the outside of the connector cable. I practiced on an old cable..

Just enjoy the OPPO a nice piece of design. Do try Caig Deoxit does work..

Have fun..


----------



## hikinokie

Because of space restraints mine is sitting directly on top of my 105 which itself puts out heat so I thought it prudent to have a little air blowing between and over from a near silent fan. I wont hear it with my Audeze lcd xc closed back phones unless it makes a buzz electrically in which case ill figure out a plan b.


----------



## ghostwraith

Who has ever been to through headphones stung by static electricity? What could be the problem?


----------



## Middy

They charge a lot.. headphone manufacturers these days..

Just maybe plastic charging then jumping when you touch the case.

I can't imagine an electical fault?
Is it once or all the time? Is it the OPPO?


----------



## ghostwraith

This is the original. The fact that I do not touch the amplifier. Socket with earth. amplifier housing is not buzzing. It's like something transmitted through the food chain, resulting in my headphones. And I feel like the current produced by the skin. A 5-10 minutes bites statics about the headset on the skin in the hair.


----------



## ghostwraith

This is the original. The fact that I do not touch the amplifier. Socket with earth. amplifier housing is not buzzing. It's like something transmitted through the food chain, resulting in my headphones. And I feel like the current produced by the skin. A 5-10 minutes bites statics about the headset on the skin in the hair.


----------



## gPope

middy said:


> Is it once or all the time? Is it the OPPO?


 
 I just got my new HA-1 Friday and hooked it up for the first time. Yesterday, I was making some cabling changes and got stung several times touching the Oppo's case and a metal desk lamp right next to it but not plugged into the same outlet. Both my headphones are okay and no apparent shocks through them.  Didn't think much of it then but now that I see this conversation, I wonder what's causing it.


----------



## Middy

I'd email OPPO, anything electrical should be checked out or verified. Even if it is just static. 

Be careful and good luck

Dave


----------



## ghostwraith

new extender 220 does not help. It hits a laptop, standing side by side, very strongly. It struck so that it goes off the monitor. lucky, after rebooting the laptop earned. contacted the seller, he promised to learn Oppo service.last chance to buy even better extension cord 220 volts, which filtred current. If does not work, you have to pick up the money and return the seller Oppo !!!
 Buy from another supplier if the problem is the same, you have to apply to the civil service control ...


----------



## ghostwraith

year of construction: March 2015


----------



## ghostwraith

Quote:


gpope said:


> I just got my new HA-1 Friday and hooked it up for the first time. Yesterday, I was making some cabling changes and got stung several times touching the Oppo's case and a metal desk lamp right next to it but not plugged into the same outlet. Both my headphones are okay and no apparent shocks through them.  Didn't think much of it then but now that I see this conversation, I wonder what's causing it.


 
 a year of construction on your device?


----------



## gPope

ghostwraith said:


> Quote:
> a year of construction on your device?


 
 Mine says August 2015.


----------



## Middy

A quick question about by passing the internal Dac.. or 2 questions using a chord mojo and bypassing the dac.
 Well 3 questions using a S5 android> mojo> Dac Ha1 bypass..

Cheers for any thoughts

Dave


----------



## x RELIC x

middy said:


> A quick question about by passing the internal Dac.. or 2 questions using a chord mojo and bypassing the dac.
> Well 3 questions using a S5 android> mojo> Dac Ha1 bypass..
> 
> Cheers for any thoughts
> ...




Just input to the HA-1 stereo RCA input and you'll bypass the HA-1 DAC. Digital input=DAC usage. Analogue input=amp usage.


----------



## Middy

Thanks, wasn't sure if there much benefit using a "quality Dac" on bypass. Or no benefit feeding a dac into another DAC. Via USB B

Sorry for the noob questions..

Thanks

Dave


----------



## x RELIC x

middy said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure if there much benefit using a "quality Dac" on bypass. Or no benefit feeding a dac into another DAC. Via USB B
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions..
> 
> ...




Well, once a DAC has converted the digital signal to analogue you can't feed it in to another DAC.

Home Theater Bypass mode bypasses the variable pre-amp volume control on the HA-1 and Oppo recommends not feeding it with a source without volume control. It's not a DAC specific mode as it's all in the analogue stage that selects the Bypass mode.


----------



## Middy

Thanks relic, I thought about upgrading the HA1 with Audiocom, there is CORIS on Diy audio and now Gert it seems.
As you know Audiocom is £700.
Coris and Gert are independent so I don't know what they would charge for materials and time. Or can they be trusted... No offence to them but this is the world we live in.. 8^)

Using a Chord mojo via RCA, might be a cheaper option. 
Not that I don't like the OPPO DAC just always suffering from upgradeitus.

Now I have modded my Ether and now I have the IFI IPURIFIER 2 just looking for that bit more detail.....

I know I am lying to myself...


8^)


----------



## Middy

Has anyone tried one of these upgrade versions? Or heard the SE version. Very little reviews out there... I think the Dr Gert volk is about the same price but Audiocom have a 2 year approved Warranty.. I can't find a website for our Germany friend...

Same for the mojo bypassing the Sabre anyone tried it,

Cheers for any thoughts..

Dave


----------



## Allanmarcus

middy said:


> Has anyone tried one of these upgrade versions? Or heard the SE version. Very little reviews out there... I think the Dr Gert volk is about the same price but Audiocom have a 2 year approved Warranty.. I can't find a website for our Germany friend...
> 
> Same for the mojo bypassing the Sabre anyone tried it,
> 
> ...




Do you have any links,for these upgrades? I've never heard of them.

The DAC in the HA-1 is supposed to be pretty good, since it can be bypassed, the only reason to upgrade would be to save space, or if the upgrade produced a better overall system then just using an external DAC. my guess is that hear an actual difference you would need a really warn DAC, possible a tube DAC. You might be able t tell the difference between the oppo DAC and the mojo is your ears were really sensitive and you listened really hard.


----------



## Middy

All 3 involve changing out the old caps and improving power supply. Adding a better crystal clock. Each have there own methods.
Coris seems the one who has pursued this the most with a battery mod for the dac MU metal shields and heat shields. Each one improves but not much about increases other than much cleaner sound and more detail. Modwright never did a mod in the end. They brought out thier own amp.. Dr Gert has done Sonos mods also.

An upgrade maybe a half way house to a high end Dac and Amp separates. 

The Oppo is good but can be improved quite a bit it seems.

Audiocom is the only one with a company's guarantee 2 years.



Diy audio only let's you see pictures if you sign up on forum btw...

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-line-level/248054-oppo-s-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-discussions-upgrading-mods.html

http://www.audiocominternational.com/headphone-amp-mods/262-oppo-ha-1-special-edition-se.html

https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=de&ie=UTF8&nv=1&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.aktives-hoeren.de/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D39%26t%3D5839&usg=ALkJrhiJBWmuQkQqLAKB6gdrFwb2_8PFew


----------



## Allanmarcus

Very interesting. I'm still reading the DIY board, but I did see something there I did't know. The remote's back, play/pause, and skip are passed through to my Mac and iTunes! Very very cool. 
  
 As for the OPPO HA-1 Special Edition Modification, well you have to see what you can get for the combined price of the HA-1 and the SE mod and compare it to the HA-1SE. I think the combined cost is about 1400 pounds. What can you get for that?


----------



## Middy

This is my concern uk Audiocom £1200 Oppo.
OPPO SE MOD + £750. I checked they have Mod companies in European countries but none in the USA CANADA or Australia.

$1060 but you can get more bang for buck for electronics state side...state depending on sales tax..

See why I thought a Chord mojo seemed a cheaper alternative. 
I do recommend Caig deoxit for the oppo connectors and your cables. Even power leads..

Attaching a Yaggy or a Mojo just using the Amp would it give you a boost via RCA in compared to the internal Sabre..

Just cost as always or we would have 50k systems and a super model girlfriend... Not again...

8^p


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'm lucky. I own some great headphones and some decent equipment, and I've heard great equipment at shows, but for the most part, I cannot hear any difference between DACs.


----------



## Middy

I suppose I can't buy something better, for a while yet, my modded Ethers sound really great now.
He did say the oppo is as as good most until over $2000+. I have got hooked on details, I laughed at a friend who enjoyed upgrading for the sound change.
It's like I want a stronger magnifying glass for my music...My favourite music has the most clarity and detail... Drum and bass Flacs....

Hopefully someone here has heard an audiocom SE version. Or the Dr Volk version.

Thanks for the advice Allan, my high end view is limited to what's up stairs.

Keep smiling brother

8^)


----------



## Chrome147

After hours of research and looking at different DAC/Amp at different price range, I've had my sight set on the Oppo HA-1. Just wanna ask owners of the HA-1 the follower questions.
  
 Initially I wanted something around $500, but nothing in that price point seems to offer what I want - good build quality, neutral sound, balanced output, and flexible for all headphone impedance yet powerful enough to drive every headphone on the market.
  
 At first I wanted to go all out and get the Sennheiser HDVD800, but its output impedance is too high to be a flexible DAC/Amp.
  
 For a while I came to the conclusion of getting the Schiit Mjolnir 2 (LISST Tubes) with the Gungnir, they look well built, they're powerful and are reported to have a neutral sound, but then a lot of reviews have said that the Mjolnir 2 gets very hot, so that stopped me from getting them.
  
 I also considered the Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B, which is more in my original price range, but it lacks a balanced output and is reported to have a warm sound signature.
  
 Then I ran into the HA-1, which is a slightly less powerful all-in-one DAC/Amp (I prefer all-in-one to save space and avoid cable mess), has all of the things that I look for, and is significantly cheaper than the Schiit combo. Do you guys think the HA-1 is a good alternative to the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combo?
  
 And also, where would you place the HA-1? Entry level, mid, or high-end? I'm looking for an DAC/Amp that I can use for a long time without upgrading, I don't want to keep trying difference ones and see which one I like, I just want to buy one and use it forever. I've never used an amp before (only a Sound Blaster Z sound card) and I'm no audiophile, I just want a headphone amp that has decent neutral sound quality, decent soundstage and resolution that drives any headphones I plan to buy in the future, so for an DAC/Amp at this price point, will it last me a long time in terms of its performance?
  
 Current headphones - Beyerdynamic DT 990 600 ohms
 Current headphones that don't require amp - Sennheiser PC 350SE gaming headset, Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro, Audio-Technica ATH-M50xBL, V-Moda M-100
  
 Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## Dickies

chrome147 said:


> I also considered the Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B but it lacks a balanced output and is reported to have a warm sound signature.


 
  
 Think you mean HPA-3U. the 3B is a balanced amplifier


----------



## Allanmarcus

chrome147 said:


> After hours of research and looking at different DAC/Amp at different price range, I've had my sight set on the Oppo HA-1. Just wanna ask owners of the HA-1 the follower questions.
> 
> Initially I wanted something around $500, but nothing in that price point seems to offer what I want - good build quality, neutral sound, balanced output, and flexible for all headphone impedance yet powerful enough to drive every headphone on the market.
> 
> ...




The oppos HA-1 is low high end. It's tech is modern (screen and remote) and it sounds very good. The margininal increase in sound quality from $500 Schiit stack is small, and depending on you audiophile chops, you may not even discern it. You certainly won't unless you put them side by side and focus on differences. The only reason to get the oppo over a Modi uber / Asgard combo is for the features and a slight (possibly only perceived, depending on you ears) quality improvement. If your ears are good enough to discern the difference between DACs and amps, then you need to listen and specs can only help you narrow your choices. If you cannot hear, then but on specs and features. 

Finally, you might consider a Liquid carbon amp and the DAC on you sound card. See how that works and if you feel you want a tiny upgrade, get an external DAC. again, it co Es down to how sensitive your ears are. 

If you are just buying on specs and features and can afford the oppo, you probably will not be disappointed.


----------



## mithrandir38

chrome147 said:


> After hours of research and looking at different DAC/Amp at different price range, I've had my sight set on the Oppo HA-1. Just wanna ask owners of the HA-1 the follower questions.
> 
> Initially I wanted something around $500, but nothing in that price point seems to offer what I want - good build quality, neutral sound, balanced output, and flexible for all headphone impedance yet powerful enough to drive every headphone on the market.
> 
> ...


 between the Schiit stack and the OPPO,i would choose the Schiit. They both get hot, but they're designed to: their class A amps, and get warm. I say Schiit mainly because I found the Ha1 to be I the dryer side of the spectrum. I always found the treble troubling on the Ha1. Not due to distortion but because the treble falls on the dry side with a slightly metallic tinge. If you're really debating between the two,i recommend the MJ2/Gungnir stack.


----------



## goldendarko

I would say get the liquid carbon and a decent $600 dollar or so DAC if you care about sound quality. The HA-1 is a great one box unit but the carbon sounds better and you can get a better DAC than what's in the HA-1 for that much, overall a better value. That's what I would do if I had to do it over again after hearing the liquid carbon.


----------



## Chrome147

dickies said:


> Think you mean HPA-3U. the 3B is a balanced amplifier


 
  
 Yeah that's what I meant.
  


allanmarcus said:


> The oppos HA-1 is low high end. It's tech is modern (screen and remote) and it sounds very good. The margininal increase in sound quality from $500 Schiit stack is small, and depending on you audiophile chops, you may not even discern it. You certainly won't unless you put them side by side and focus on differences. The only reason to get the oppo over a Modi uber / Asgard combo is for the features and a slight (possibly only perceived, depending on you ears) quality improvement. If your ears are good enough to discern the difference between DACs and amps, then you need to listen and specs can only help you narrow your choices. If you cannot hear, then but on specs and features.
> 
> Finally, you might consider a Liquid carbon amp and the DAC on you sound card. See how that works and if you feel you want a tiny upgrade, get an external DAC. again, it co Es down to how sensitive your ears are.
> 
> If you are just buying on specs and features and can afford the oppo, you probably will not be disappointed.


 
  
 I'm looking to replace my sound card by getting an DAC/Amp, preferably an all-in-one. I'm in Australia, the HA-1 costs about AU$1500 and the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combo costs about AU$2500 from Schiit directly. That's a huge difference and I doubt I can even appreciate the improvement because I'm not an experienced audiophile. I considered the Lyr 2/Bifrost combo but the Lyr doesn't have a balanced output. So that's why HA-1 seems like a good choice. Are there any solid reasons to go for the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combo over the HA-1?


----------



## Chrome147

mithrandir38 said:


> between the Schiit stack and the OPPO,i would choose the Schiit. They both get hot, but they're designed to: their class A amps, and get warm. I say Schiit mainly because I found the Ha1 to be I the dryer side of the spectrum. I always found the treble troubling on the Ha1. Not due to distortion but because the treble falls on the dry side with a slightly metallic tinge. If you're really debating between the two,i recommend the MJ2/Gungnir stack.


 
  
 From what people are saying the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir get untouchably hot and the HA-1 gets warm at most. The Schiit combo costs AU$1000 more that's why the HA-1 seems like the perfect choice. Once I get my DT 990 I will go to a local store and see how it sounds, but there's no way I can compare it to Schiit.
  


goldendarko said:


> I would say get the liquid carbon and a decent $600 dollar or so DAC if you care about sound quality. The HA-1 is a great one box unit but the carbon sounds better and you can get a better DAC than what's in the HA-1 for that much, overall a better value. That's what I would do if I had to do it over again after hearing the liquid carbon.


 
  
 So you mean to get a liquid carbon amp + a DAC for the same price as the HA-1? Do you have some recommendations? Thanks very much.


----------



## mithrandir38

chrome147 said:


> From what people are saying the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir get untouchably hot and the HA-1 gets warm at most. The Schiit combo costs AU$1000 more that's why the HA-1 seems like the perfect choice. Once I get my DT 990 I will go to a local store and see how it sounds, but there's no way I can compare it to Schiit.
> 
> 
> So you mean to get a liquid carbon amp + a DAC for the same price as the HA-1? Do you have some recommendations? Thanks very much.


 The MJ2 gets hot, yeah, but not "untouchable" (at least not the volume knob, you don't need to touch anything else). Choose as you will, and enjoy!


----------



## goldendarko

chrome147 said:


> So you mean to get a liquid carbon amp + a DAC for the same price as the HA-1? Do you have some recommendations? Thanks very much.


 
 I would personally get the liquid carbon for $600 (if you can still find one, new run will be $800) and a Gungnir at $850. A little bit more vs. the HA-1 ($1450 vs. $1200) but honestly both of those shoot way above their price range and would really move from you mid-fi to hi-fi. I would also consider the Mojo as DAC, haven't heard it personally but I've heard nothing but good things about it as a DAC.
  
 The HA-1 is still a great value but I think if you buy an amp and a DAC seperately you can definately get better sound quality albiet in a two box setup.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Heck, start with a mojo and see if that meets your needs. If it's not loud enough, then you can add an amp.


----------



## Chrome147

goldendarko said:


> I would personally get the liquid carbon for $600 (if you can still find one, new run will be $800) and a Gungnir at $850. A little bit more vs. the HA-1 ($1450 vs. $1200) but honestly both of those shoot way above their price range and would really move from you mid-fi to hi-fi. I would also consider the Mojo as DAC, haven't heard it personally but I've heard nothing but good things about it as a DAC.
> 
> The HA-1 is still a great value but I think if you buy an amp and a DAC seperately you can definately get better sound quality albiet in a two box setup.


 
  
 Correct me if I'm wrong but the Liquid Carbon doesn't seem to be very powerful compared to the HA-1 or Mjolnir 2?
  

*Maximum Power:* ~1.5W into 50R


----------



## goldendarko

chrome147 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the Liquid Carbon doesn't seem to be very powerful compared to the HA-1 or Mjolnir 2?
> 
> 
> *Maximum Power:* ~1.5W into 50R


 
 What headphones do you plan to use with it? It's enough to power my HE1000's and it pairs wonderfully with the Ether C as well.


----------



## Chrome147

goldendarko said:


> What headphones do you plan to use with it? It's enough to power my HE1000's and it pairs wonderfully with the Ether C as well.


 
  
 At the moment I need one to drive the DT 990 600 ohms which is not too hard to drive, but as I said, I want an amp that's flexible for any headphone I might buy in the future, including the notorious HE-6.


----------



## goldendarko

chrome147 said:


> At the moment I need one to drive the DT 990 600 ohms which is not too hard to drive, but as I said, I want an amp that's flexible for any headphone I might buy in the future, including the notorious HE-6.


 

 Ah, well in that case you may want something more powerful, don't think the HA-1 could handle the HE-6 though in all honesty


----------



## Allanmarcus

Umm, LC singled ended output isn't that great. I would say the Oppo SE output also isn't that great. Both amps are better with balanced. That said, My T1 sounds pretty good on the oppo, but I do have to use high gain. There's nothing wrong with using high gain. My guess is that would work not he LC too. I haven't received my LC yet, so I can't test.


----------



## Chrome147

goldendarko said:


> Ah, well in that case you may want something more powerful, don't think the HA-1 could handle the HE-6 though in all honesty


 
  
 I just ordered the Liquid Carbon, probably the most yolo purchase in my entire life, but I figured there wouldn't be a lack of buyers if I regerted it


----------



## Ormia

ouch.. new pricing for the liquid carbon is creeping into the price range for a used Bryston BHA-1.
  
 What DAC will you plan to acquire?


----------



## Chrome147

ormia said:


> ouch.. new pricing for the liquid carbon is creeping into the price range for a used Bryston BHA-1.
> 
> What DAC will you plan to acquire?


 
  
 It's still $600 of difference between the $800 Liquid Carbon and $1400 Bryston BHA-1 (I googled the price). Is the BHA-1 considered a much more superior product?
  
 I haven't decided on the DAC yet, more research to be done and reviews to be looked at. Schiit Bifrost maybe?


----------



## Ormia

chrome147 said:


> It's still $600 of difference between the $800 Liquid Carbon and $1400 Bryston BHA-1 (I googled the price). Is the BHA-1 considered a much more superior product?
> 
> I haven't decided on the DAC yet, more research to be done and reviews to be looked at.


 
 Unfortunately I haven't had an opportunity to listen to the Liquid Carbon so I can't comment on a comparison. But its a very capable amp...definitely end-game for me in terms of a solid state amp. I bought my BHA-1 used for $700, but they more frequently go for about $850 used.
  
 I've been looking into future DAC upgrades as well...


----------



## Chrome147

ormia said:


> Unfortunately I haven't had an opportunity to listen to the Liquid Carbon so I can't comment on a comparison. But its a very capable amp...definitely end-game for me in terms of a solid state amp. I bought my BHA-1 used for $700, but they more frequently go for about $850 used.
> 
> I've been looking into future DAC upgrades as well...


 
  
 I'm also considering upgrading my sound card on my PC instead of an external DAC, are they generally less desired in terms of sound quality compared to a dedicated DAC? I'm looking at the Asus Essense STX II.


----------



## i20bot

Thought about getting LC too but every time I think about getting something else I always come back to the HA-1 because of it's versatility where I can just plug everything into it, plus the handy dandy little remote.


----------



## goldendarko

HA-1 wins on versatility and design, liquid carbon wins on sound quality for me. Congrats at the LC purchase Chrome, don't think you'll regret it


----------



## Allanmarcus

i20bot said:


> Thought about getting LC too but every time I think about getting something else I always come back to the HA-1 because of it's versatility where I can just plug everything into it, plus the handy dandy little remote.


 
  
 I agree. That's why I got it. Go for it.


----------



## i20bot

allanmarcus said:


> I agree. That's why I got it. Go for it.


 
 Oh I already have the HA-1 hehe.  It's just that for me to get the LC and another DAC I would have to sell the HA-1.  Then I would lose out on the HA-1's versatility.


----------



## Middy

My new oppo tip for better sound....
As I keep mentioning Caig deoxit and no one listens... On diyaudio Coris has heavy modded the Ha1. But he explains how to remove the case it's not that bad...
Plug the power cable back in and use an ESD strap. Turn off the power at the socket... Your just using the earth..

The cables inside are just push fit plastic with cable crimps and pins.
There are 2 flexible cables but they are very delicate.

Pinch and pull the cables, wipe with IPA ALCOHOL on the pins. Apply 100% red deoxit.Run them back and forward to get a good contact. 

There is one push fit under a small pcb with the flexi cables.

Remove the four screws and get under there..

I even did the PCB ground screws to improve the earth ground..It may not do anything but doesn't hurt..

Did all this effort work???

Yes it did..as I said before all I am doing is bringing the connections back best.

Clearer sound more detailed and I am hearing sounds that weren't there before.. Not bad for £7 and a screw driver..

I will repeat in a few days wipe off the red deoxit and any dirt. Then apply some gold to maintain the clean connection.

Try it or leave it or just do outside connectors and any cables to the socket.

But my 2014 OPPO HA1 is sounding how it should have before and it's great...

Keep smiling

Dave.

But... This can be done on anything you can safely.. amp or DACS,sockets, power strips, the cat...


----------



## Allanmarcus

middy said:


> My new oppo tip for better sound....
> As I keep mentioning Caig deoxit and no one listens... On diyaudio Coris has heavy modded the Ha1. But he explains how to remove the case it's not that bad...
> Plug the power cable back in and use an ESD strap. Turn off the power at the socket... Your just using the earth..
> 
> ...


 
 We listen. It's a good idea. on the outside. Might violate warranty on the inside. If already out of warranty, then should not be an issue.
  
 Might I suggest you add "Use DeOxit and make you system sound better" to your signature and save typing


----------



## Middy

Ahaha. True does make me sound like a CAIG Deoxit rep. But as I have little hi end experience, I know this has changed my OPPO cables power and Samsung Via OTG my now about 17 to 20%

I forgot to mention warranty... so apply just to the out side connectors and cables. The Amp side benefited from the internals more than I could hear on the dac. RCA with my FIIOX3 II sounded much better.

Cheers Allan and keep smiling brother..


Dave 8^)


----------



## marhol

goldendarko said:


> HA-1 wins on versatility and design, liquid carbon wins on sound quality for me. Congrats at the LC purchase Chrome, don't think you'll regret it


 
 Could you at least briefly compare HA-1 vs Carbon, in which sound aspects Carbon has the upper hand (supposing both are fed by the same DAC) ? Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

marhol said:


> Could you at least briefly compare HA-1 vs Carbon, in which sound aspects Carbon has the upper hand (supposing both are fed by the same DAC) ? Thanks


Sure, in a nutshell I think the Carbon wins in term of musical engagement. It doesn't aim to be as neutral as the HA-1 and I think it hits the mark. The bass and mids have a more visceral feel, with the treble being slightly rolled off to achieve a more enjoyable sound signature. The HA-1 has a more neutral sound, so if you've got headphones that are already highly flavored (like an LCD-2 maybe) then that might be more your preference. With more neutral phones like the Ethers or LCD-X it really makes them come alive. It's hard to describe the difference but I think in terms of dynamics, soundsstaging and detail retrieval they are in the same ballpark. In terms of musicality the Carbon takes the cake for me.


----------



## marhol

goldendarko said:


> Sure, in a nutshell I think the Carbon wins in term of musical engagement. It doesn't aim to be as neutral as the HA-1 and I think it hits the mark. The bass and mids have a more visceral feel, with the treble being slightly rolled off to achieve a more enjoyable sound signature. The HA-1 has a more neutral sound, so if you've got headphones that are already highly flavored (like an LCD-2 maybe) then that might be more your preference. With more neutral phones like the Ethers or LCD-X it really makes them come alive. It's hard to describe the difference but I think in terms of dynamics, soundsstaging and detail retrieval they are in the same ballpark. In terms of musicality the Carbon takes the cake for me.


 
 Thank you for the comparison, I was actually expecting this kind of reply. Seems Carbon and Cavalli amps in general really excel in musicality. Oppo HA-1 sounded neutral to me. It certainly didn´t sound lean or flat with e.g. HD 800 or HE-560 to me, but again I haven´t heard any Cavalli amp, only read high praise from fellow head-fiers. I´m glad HA-1 holds up well against Carbon at least in regard to technicalities, because I´m in a market for a more versatile audio product (like Oppo Ha-1 or Audio GD Master 9 / Master 11 which can be also used as preamps for my active speakers).


----------



## goldendarko

Well I really liked the Carbon, but put it this way, I'm not selling the HA-1 for it either. HA-1 is still an awesome amp


----------



## Middy

I have audio engine A5+ actives was suprised that they sound so good with the oppo... Better with Deoxit ...ahem... 8^p


----------



## i20bot

Speaking of speakers, been wanting to update my desktop speakers, but can't decide which speakers to get, lol.  I'm still rocking my Klispch Pro Media 4.1 that I bought back in 2002 and they've never sounded as good as they have since I connected them to the HA-1.


----------



## goldendarko

Emotiva Airmotiv's or Audioengine are some good easy choices.


----------



## Gimpinchair

Right now rocking out on my CBM-170 SE monitors. I've had them for 2 months piped through my lrr 2 into my Parasound ZampV.3. They replaced my Axiom Computer speakers. These are by far a much better sound. I'm very happy that I had the chance to trade up. Right now however, I'm very interested in changing to the HA-1 from my Bifrost / Lyr 2.


----------



## gPope

middy said:


> I have audio engine A5+ actives was suprised that they sound so good with the oppo...


 
 +1... Consider adding an S8 with 100 Hz high and low pass filters...


----------



## Middy

That another option to think about... Dam you....8^)


----------



## gPope

middy said:


> That another option to think about... Dam you....8^)


 
 LOL!  Not a must but my A5's are too close to the wall and sounded boomy.  Cutting out the low frequencies below 100 Hz made a huge difference.  Of course, didn't hurt to gain that tight bass from the S8 either...


----------



## yogibeezwax

Was thinking of using the trigger output for a fan (moved my HA-1 into a media cabinet and there is not a lot of clearance for the vent). Anyone have any experience of tips for connecting a PC case fan to a 3.5mm stereo cable? I know that the trigger output supports a maximum of 100mA so a fan with amp specs lower than 0.1A should be OK, right?


----------



## AudioMan2013

yogibeezwax said:


> Was thinking of using the trigger output for a fan (moved my HA-1 into a media cabinet and there is not a lot of clearance for the vent). Anyone have any experience of tips for connecting a PC case fan to a 3.5mm stereo cable? I know that the trigger output supports a maximum of 100mA so a fan with amp specs lower than 0.1A should be OK, right?


 
 No need for a fan.  The HA-1 is designed to get hot and most likely operates its best at temperature.  Unless there are failures of the HA-1 due to excessive heat, I wouldn't worry about adding a fan for cooling.  Has anyone heard of one failing due to heat?
  
 To add further, adding a fan can introduce electrical noise and no matter how quiet it is rated at or the kind of bearings it has will add audible noise.  It will also introduce much more dust into the HA-1 over time.  If you feel that you do need to cool your unit, the best way would be to lower the ambient temperature of your room.


----------



## Allanmarcus

yogibeezwax said:


> Was thinking of using the trigger output for a fan (moved my HA-1 into a media cabinet and there is not a lot of clearance for the vent). Anyone have any experience of tips for connecting a PC case fan to a 3.5mm stereo cable? I know that the trigger output supports a maximum of 100mA so a fan with amp specs lower than 0.1A should be OK, right?


 
 The manual says "We recommend leaving 4 in (10 cm) of free space at the top, the sides, and the rear. " If you can do that and the media cabinet itself has decent ventilation, you should be fine. If you can't get that space, well a low noise fan might be a good idea.
  
 You might consider:
 http://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-AIRPLATE-Cooling-Cabinets/dp/B009COQYA0
 http://www.acinfinity.com/quiet-cabinet-fans/
  
 Trigger controlled!
 http://www.amazon.com/Mega-fan-12-volt-trigger-controlled-AV-Cabinet/dp/B00XH0YJDO
 http://www.amazon.com/AV-Cabinet-Controlled-Cooling-Multi-speed/dp/B00V2DRETY
  
 Some DIY projects:
 http://www.howtogeek.com/74654/how-to-automatically-cool-your-entertainment-center-when-it-gets-too-hot/
 http://www.cnet.com/how-to/diy-install-a-cooling-fan-in-your-media-cabinet/
  
  
 Hope this helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## yogibeezwax

audioman2013 said:


> No need for a fan.  The HA-1 is designed to get hot and most likely operates its best at temperature.  Unless there are failures of the HA-1 due to excessive heat, I wouldn't worry about adding a fan for cooling.  Has anyone heard of one failing due to heat?
> 
> To add further, adding a fan can introduce electrical noise and no matter how quiet it is rated at or the kind of bearings it has will add audible noise.  It will also introduce much more dust into the HA-1 over time.  If you feel that you do need to cool your unit, the best way would be to lower the ambient temperature of your room.



Thanks for the reply...well, lowering the ambient temperature won't to much good seeing how it's in a closed cabinet and I wasn't planning on blowing air into the cabinet..just vent warm air out. The reason I ask is because I've already had on HA-1 fail on me (granted, can't be sure that it was related to high temperatures) and I just want to make sure that it's not getting damaged because of above operating temperatures. But thanks for your input. Was curious to connect a fan to the trigger port and run it at 5v with a simple fan controller the fan would probably be spinning ideally at 200-300 rpm so I can't see how that would contribute to any noticeable noice.


----------



## AudioMan2013

yogibeezwax said:


> Thanks for the reply...well, lowering the ambient temperature won't to much good seeing how it's in a closed cabinet and I wasn't planning on blowing air into the cabinet..just vent warm air out. The reason I ask is because I've already had on HA-1 fail on me (granted, can't be sure that it was related to high temperatures) and I just want to make sure that it's not getting damaged because of above operating temperatures. But thanks for your input. Was curious to connect a fan to the trigger port and run it at 5v with a simple fan controller the fan would probably be spinning ideally at 200-300 rpm so I can't see how that would contribute to any noticeable noice.


 
 Sorry that you had a HA-1 fail on you.  What happened if I may ask?
  
 The air that you blow out has to come from some place so it will bring in more dust.  If your cabinet is getting that warm and you have other electronics in it, you may want to consider a long term and proper solution.  Replacing the cabinet with an open AV rack would be the best but I know that is not always easily done.  If you do have to go for the fan approach, using a larger 12V computer case cooling fan, such as 200mm one at low rpms and power it by an inexpensive dc wall adapter.  Use a fan controller so that you can lower the speed and just leave it on all the time.  They will generate lower noise.  The smaller fans have to spin at a higher rpm to have any decent airflow and are louder.  Heat rises so place the fan somewhere on the top blowing out.  I like the thermal fan controller method that Allanmarcus posted.


----------



## Badas

I've come across a weird thing with the HA-1. I don't know if it has been discussed here as I left the forum for a long time. I own the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-3 and when I first power up the HA-1 and plug the X in I get a low level hum in the background. Kinda low level buzz. The LCD-3 is 100% quiet.
After about an hour of using the HA-1 and LCD-X it goes away. 100% quiet. As something gets hot it settles down. Anyone else come across this?

I'm now feeding the HA-1 music from Auralic Vega DAC. Just using the amp from the HA-1. The result is glorious.


----------



## yogibeezwax

audioman2013 said:


> Sorry that you had a HA-1 fail on you.  What happened if I may ask?
> 
> The air that you blow out has to come from some place so it will bring in more dust.  If your cabinet is getting that warm and you have other electronics in it, you may want to consider a long term and proper solution.  Replacing the cabinet with an open AV rack would be the best but I know that is not always easily done.  If you do have to go for the fan approach, using a larger 12V computer case cooling fan, such as 200mm one at low rpms and power it by an inexpensive dc wall adapter.  Use a fan controller so that you can lower the speed and just leave it on all the time.  They will generate lower noise.  The smaller fans have to spin at a higher rpm to have any decent airflow and are louder.  Heat rises so place the fan somewhere on the top blowing out.  I like the thermal fan controller method that Allanmarcus posted.




Well the issue I had with my first unit had to do with unbalance between left & right channel. Left channel would start with half the volume and after 30min it would balance out with the right... Also the potentiometer for the volume knob malfunctioned (had a life of its own when changing volume). I was thinking of sawing a couple of vent holes with dust filters on the bottom to let air in....I'll have to think hard on this..sure a open rack would be preferable...but I have a couple of electronics that are fairly noisy to begin with.


----------



## Middy

I opened up my OPPO last weekend the only dust in there had fallen in. Just a small amount on the display flexi.
Sept 2014...


----------



## AudioMan2013

yogibeezwax said:


> Well the issue I had with my first unit had to do with unbalance between left & right channel. Left channel would start with half the volume and after 30min it would balance out with the right... Also the potentiometer for the volume knob malfunctioned (had a life of its own when changing volume). I was thinking of sawing a couple of vent holes with dust filters on the bottom to let air in....I'll have to think hard on this..sure a open rack would be preferable...but I have a couple of electronics that are fairly noisy to begin with.


 
 My volume control using the remote was always slow to react but the smartphone app works great.  
  
 I have been in a similar situation.  One thing that helps is thinking about your long term goals.  Mine was to replace non-audiophile grade equipment with some mid to high level components and things like going from all in one AV receiver to separates.  I started searching for a heavy duty AV rack/shelf but I didn't find anything good for under $500.  I then just decided to build my own and now it has about 250lbs of equipment on it, is open on all sides, and has casters.


----------



## Allanmarcus

audioman2013 said:


> yogibeezwax said:
> 
> 
> > Well the issue I had with my first unit had to do with unbalance between left & right channel. Left channel would start with half the volume and after 30min it would balance out with the right... Also the potentiometer for the volume knob malfunctioned (had a life of its own when changing volume). I was thinking of sawing a couple of vent holes with dust filters on the bottom to let air in....I'll have to think hard on this..sure a open rack would be preferable...but I have a couple of electronics that are fairly noisy to begin with.
> ...


 
  
  
 I love statements like this from Audio Federation:


> Note that equipment racks affect the sound of your components, by transferring structure-borne and air-borne vibrations to the components in different ways, and many of these ways are detrimental to the sound the equipment produces. Muddiness [lack of clarity] and the in-ability to generate tight bass [bass overhang and untamable bass] are a few among many other often-seen negative affects of vibrations on the sound of your gear.


 
 Sure, I see it making a difference for Tubes and Turntables, but for SS equipment? I don't buy it.
  
 That said, I was noticing the nice feet on my HA-1. I also notice that as I bang on my keyboard, I can hear it in the sound from my BottleHead Crack, but I cannot hear anything when I thump directly on my HA-1 one while listing to it. Heck, Oppo doesn't even advertise the feet and "vibration control" as a feature. Either they are missing out, or there is nothing to it. I've even seen special "platforms" for computers used as servers for music. Somehow the vibration in the server will affect the music you are playing over ethernet in another room, even if you are using an SSD. Sheesh. (whoa, one company that makes that crap is in my office building! Atomic Audio Labs!)
  
 Note: I'm in the process of moving the crack to an old dresser that sits next to my desk. Sorry, a dedicated, drawer enhanced, flat-top, amplifier stand made from genuine renewable materials.


----------



## i20bot

Anyone fed Bottlehead Crack out of HA-1 or have heard the two?  About to get one but having second thoughts.  Running HD650 and wanting to hear that combo with the Crack.  But I can just wait and go to the meet we're having here at the end of the month at the Bottlehead headquarters to try it.  I already really like the HD650 out of the HA-1.  Just wondering if the Crack is actually that much better with the HD650 to also have.


----------



## Middy

If there is a crack thread jump in there and ask what they run into the crack, might get a better perspective.

My second update on my improving the OPPO HA1. I call it the fairy dust thread. The diyer's cookbook thread take what's on the market and experiment to see if it works and improve sound. Play with the philosophy of experimenting and try to see if it works. No attacking anything but guys there know there stuff and see what works.

They are trying the AKIKO tuner sticks but they got me thinking of the earth in an Amp. 

I stripped off the stronger DEOXIT in the OPPO to apply the milder gold onto the connectors 

The earth goes to the chassis in there via a one inch cable crimp washer.
I removed the screw, 1500 grit sanded case, washer thats tarnished and not very clean and deoxited it all. I though bugger it and did all the screws on the motherboard ground plane.

The detail is still there but a touch more refined and Darker but the sound stage has opened up. No idea why but I'll take it and enjoy this new OPPO.


Muhahaha is the only before and after comparison that articulates the change in improvement overall.

They mentioned silver compound grease so I have some silclear coming this week. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend you lovely people

Dave 8^)


----------



## erik701

You can find some impressions on combo HA-1 and LCD-3 here http://headfonics.com/2014/07/the-ha-1-headphone-dacamp-by-oppo/


----------



## Allanmarcus

I have, but I use a T1. Sounds exact the same to me as using my DACcord as the DAC. The DAC is the component least likely to affect the sound. My guess is that a very small number of people (maybe 1 in 10 on head-if) could tell the difference between quality DACs in a blind test.


----------



## manpowre

badas said:


> I've come across a weird thing with the HA-1. I don't know if it has been discussed here as I left the forum for a long time. I own the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-3 and when I first power up the HA-1 and plug the X in I get a low level hum in the background. Kinda low level buzz. The LCD-3 is 100% quiet.
> After about an hour of using the HA-1 and LCD-X it goes away. 100% quiet. As something gets hot it settles down. Anyone else come across this?
> 
> I'm now feeding the HA-1 music from Auralic Vega DAC. Just using the amp from the HA-1. The result is glorious.


 
 I dont know if my findings are related, but I looked into the 8khz noise of USB cables, and I played out a mono 8khz clear sound, and on my Oppo HA-1 when it is cold play this 8khz tone clear on right channel. After 30 minutes being turned on, this tone is equal on both sides.
  
 I suspected this to be the 8khz USB noise, so I ordered the Intona USB separator device, and it separates the Oppo from my computer, and it removed the effect entirely.
  
 I did get more punch with the separation filter, so I suspect the Oppo HA-1 DAC is affected by the USB noise. thei high-tones are the same, and actually pretty good on the sabre chip. But USB separation improved soundstage entirely on this unit.
  
 I also bought a new Hegel HD25 DAC, and using that now with the Oppo to amplify for my headphones, and it sounds great. So I am only using the analogue part of the HA-1 now as I found that the digital part was so weak.
  
 Just suggestion, but try to plug in a powered USB 3.0 device between computer and DAC or use optical or the other digital input and see if that appears different. If it does, your issue might be related to USB noise.


----------



## Allanmarcus

badas said:


> I've come across a weird thing with the HA-1. I don't know if it has been discussed here as I left the forum for a long time. I own the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-3 and when I first power up the HA-1 and plug the X in I get a low level hum in the background. Kinda low level buzz. The LCD-3 is 100% quiet.
> After about an hour of using the HA-1 and LCD-X it goes away. 100% quiet. As something gets hot it settles down. Anyone else come across this?
> 
> I'm now feeding the HA-1 music from Auralic Vega DAC. Just using the amp from the HA-1. The result is glorious.


 

 A couple of things.First, swap the cables and see if the same thing happens. Maybe there a slight problem with one of the headphone cables. 
  
 I high debt it's an input cable, but if you can try a different source when the amp is cold (maybe an iPhone connected to the front or BlueTooth) and see if it happens. 
  
 Forensic hi-fi is all about changing one thing, then see what happens. Repeatability is also key, which sucks in your case because you have to wait for the device to cool down.
  
 If you turn it on cold, get the hum, then turn it off, wait 5 minutes, then turn it on again, do you still get the hum? If you do, then you only need to keep it on to validate the hum. Don't keep it on too long between tests so that it doesn't get warm (assuming warm-up is solves the issue).
  
 Also, and this sounds silly, but with the machine off, rotate the volume knob all the way left and right twenty times. It seems a lot of oppo is tied into he volume knob, and it can collect dust. 
  
 If all else fails, contact Oppo. Their support is stellar.


----------



## Middy

I wonder if it's ground related? There is only one ground point off the chassis and it's not the best. I won't repeat myself I cleaned that and the PCB grounds, just a fantastic change in SQ. I have silver contact grease to try this week.. But if in warranty let OPPO fix it. Heat or cold means a poor connection making it slightly intermittent. We use freeze sprays to diagnose faults on our aerospace boards..

Good luck though
Dave.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

gpope said:


> LOL!  Not a must but my A5's are too close to the wall and sounded boomy.  Cutting out the low frequencies below 100 Hz made a huge difference.  Of course, didn't hurt to gain that tight bass from the S8 either...


 
 When I had my Quad 11L2 as computer monitors, I was getting port noise and buffeting due to the dual ports too close to the wall. I looked up how much space they suggested for those speakers (the Quads) and I believe it was in excess of 2 feet. That would've put them teetering off the edge. I ended up switching to A2+ and a Sub. They don't sound quite as nice as the Quads, but I like them a lot. Audioengine makes great stuff!


----------



## Middy

Anybody tried the Intona with our HA1?
I have got to stop spending... It's enough to go under the radar but it's adding up. If anyone can give me a heads up before next week...when it comes...


----------



## T Bone

yogibeezwax said:


> Well the issue I had with my first unit had to do with unbalance between left & right channel. Left channel would start with half the volume and after 30min it would balance out with the right.


 
 Yogi - did you ever get a resolution to your unbalanced left/right channel?  
 I've encountered almost the same thing.  When my amp starts up, the left channel only plays at like 80% volume of the left.  After about 30 minutes, it would suddenly come to life and the volume, imaging, presence and stage would finally appear.  I'm curious how your problem was resolved and what was deemed to be the root cause.
  
 I got an RMA from Oppo and just shipped it off for repairs.


----------



## manpowre

middy said:


> Anybody tried the Intona with our HA1?
> I have got to stop spending... It's enough to go under the radar but it's adding up. If anyone can give me a heads up before next week...when it comes...


 
 Yes I tried Intona with HA-1, and audible differences in soundstage. I heard more accurate medium tone and bass. 
 I got my tascan uh7000 unit yesterday, and I started measuring with a spectrum, and I definetely saw whats going on with HA-1 the lower tones spread is higher without Intona. So I can definetely measure it. 
  
 The Tascam has 21khz+ noise, so Ive been looking into removing that noise. I finally did it!!! so now I am warming up the unit for half hour to allow it to settle.. if it still looks good, I can start measuring alot of fun stuff.


----------



## Middy

I am not bright enough to do clever electronics, but cleaning with contact cleaner on inside connections . (Only with good ESD practice) turned.. my out of warranty OPPO into a different beast...

Just fantastic.... This is my last buy now with the intona...I hope it works with my other under the radar last buy..
The IFI IPURIFIER 2. ...8^/.

My modded Mr Speakers Ether cans now sound like I have a 30 feet space on some songs...bloody lovely..

Thanks for the heads up and good luck with the new preamp..

Have a good weekend
Dave 8^)


----------



## Allanmarcus

Does the oppo HA-1 not provide galvanic isolation? I thought that was pretty standard in good DACs. My $300 peachtree DAC had galvanic isolation.


----------



## Middy

Iam not sure Allan, thought I'd give it a try anyways..... 8^)


----------



## Middy

Initial impressions of the intona.
1 very light and 1980s Russian pc looks.
2 Designed for industrial use..
3 you will need another printer AB USB.
4 I Couldn't get the IFI IPURIFIER 2 to work post input. It maybe 300mv output and IFI needs 500mv. Works great before.
5 it has 2 spartan FPGA'S re clocking split by galvanic isolation.
6. I wasn't sure if it would do anything as I run my transport from Battery Otg Sammy S5 phone. But it has more sound stage and detail/Bass. Subtle but quite marked change.
7 I don't know yet what a PC LAPTOP would sound like.

8. Value... to me just worth it with the extra detail. I bought the non industrial. It was still £195.

9 maybe a better value from noise PC USB.

10 My internal connections deoxited and outside cables. Have given new life to the OPPO quite amazing..... 
The IFI IPURIFIER 2 and the INTONA have added extra detail /Depth to the music.
.
My last step a bit OTT but I will silver solder the wire crimps in the plastic connectors.
Apply Mapleshade silclear silver contact grease to the male pins and earth screws. To kill any contact resistance issues... and see what a perfectly set up OPPO ha1 can produce..
Cheers and keep smiling

Dave 8^)


----------



## Middy

A piece from COMPUTER AUDIOPHILE... With and with out the Intona attached. With our OPPO HA1. Silver soldering the internal connections this weekend..8^)
Hopefully silver grease Saturday...

Enjoy..

About the HA-1 and my measurements what I found last weekend without the Intona device, as I didnt get that far to plug that in while measuring (only on HA-1 a little):

Cold unit: bass and mid tone has a noise level that varies with 30 desibel. The jitter test show me inaccurate sound, especially in the peak there is alot of inaccuracy where the peak builds up.
Once warmed up. The bass and mid tone settles with variations of 20 desibel above noise floor. The jitter test shows more accurate buildup of the 11khz tone, more like my Hegel HD25.

I always felt the Sabre chip of HA-1 to be accurate in upper mid-tone and treble, very accurate. Sabre chip is known for that. Compared to my Hegel HD25, it confirms that with the 11khz tone as I see very similar buildup of the 11khz tone. But I felt the HA-1 DAC/sabre chip didnt reproduce bass extension enough for me to really enjoy the music, so I bought a Hegel DAC as that has more neutral soundstage from bass through mid-tones to treble. Once I took the sound from HD25 to the HA-1 the sound was right to my ears.

The jitter test didnt show any bad signs of jitter though.

I did plug the Intona device in and measured once on the HA-1, and immediately what I saw, was the bass and mid-tone didnt vary so much anymore, seemed to settle to a more tight noise level. Instead of varying 30 desibel at cold, it varied 20, and as a warm unit instead of varying about 20 desibel, it was suddenly down to just above 10-15db. That might confirm the findings that bass and mid-tone with the intona device is more accurate in sound reproduction.

Sidenote, the Hegel DAC has a 10 db variation in bass and mid-tone without the Intona device. and I didnt see anything improve with it either. just as I had problem listening to artifacts with or without Hegel HD25 dac. This also confirms that some DAC's can benefit from separating usb from the host and some where you can't really hear much difference.

We later confirmed the Hegel DAC is galvanically isolated....


----------



## Allanmarcus

middy said:


> A piece from COMPUTER AUDIOPHILE... With and with out the Intona attached. With our OPPO HA1. Silver soldering the internal connections this weekend..8^)
> Hopefully silver grease Saturday...
> 
> Enjoy..
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. What about using optical Toslink? Do you get the same measurements as with USB?
  
 Also, I just ordered some dexit!


----------



## AudioMan2013

middy said:


> A piece from COMPUTER AUDIOPHILE... With and with out the Intona attached. With our OPPO HA1. Silver soldering the internal connections this weekend..8^)
> Hopefully silver grease Saturday...
> 
> Enjoy..
> ...


 
 I haven't done a study such as this before but I have improved the sound quality of the HA-1 and other dacs by using devices such as the Schiit Wyrd, Audio GD interface, and the Wyrd 4 Sound Remedy.  I no longer use the Remedy because it upsamples everything to 96khz which is not good for 44.1khz sources.  I have also changed out a clock or two with Crystek's 957 and use a battery to power them.  This improved the audible jitter phase noise.


----------



## Middy

I already had the IFI IPURIFIER 2. But to be honest until I started cleaning the inside connectors I couldn't hear that much change. It might just be mine but getting it back to its best has opened my eyes. 

As an experiment I am taking it to the extreme..Silver soldering inside wires....Silver grease. Deoxit.. polishing plugs... See if it makes a difference.. 
Deoxit+ IPA cheap... The SILCLEAR silver lasts for ages but $40.

Just the deoxit made the ifi make a difference. The INTONA if you have the cash was £195....but worth getting that last 10%.. 

Tired.. and rambling too much...
If it works out I'll post some impressions. But my theory is a good earth path all the way to the socket.
Reduce contact resistance... As cheap and easy as possible..safely..
I would have sold on the OPPO if this boost back to best never happened.
The MODED Ethers just keep getting better sounding..

It's all fun and something to kill time with..


----------



## Allanmarcus

Question about the vu meters. First off, how cool is it we have them? 
  
 Real questions: does it mean anything if they bounce into the red? In the old days, that meant channel saturation and indicated "turn it down". Since the view meters only bounce relative to the input, not the output, I find some songs that are mastered too loud (loudness wars strike), thus causing the needles to bounce mostly in the red. Is this just cosmetic, of would the SQ benefit from less source volume?


----------



## Middy

More a lava lamp than a calibrated VU meter. The hardcore types did comparisons measurements. Not that accurate to a pair of mcintosh VU's but works and looks nice.


----------



## Middy

All,
 I spent 5 hours yesterday as I stripped off the 2 transformers in the oppo and removed all thier female crimps from the plastic holders.

Each wire is mechanically crimped on.
There is a little tension spring thatpushes against the corresponding pin in the board.

I IPAed each one to remove the deoxit.
2000 grit sanded inside...Fluxes on the wire/crimp and silver soldered each one.

Now the wires are silver solder bonded to the female crimps..wire brush and IPA bath each one...Blow off and tiny deoxit gold inside..

14 leads later in this experimental extravaganza.. Oh my what a difference a day makes....
The deoxit before was magic. I even 2000 grit sanded the male pins for even flatness very lightly...

The power leads soldered..fitted back in plastic clips and pushed back on..

More detail and wider more Holographic sound. This is a different beast to what I had before..fantastic...

Did the hard earth and tab washer re tinned that as well.
A massive pain in the butt...worth the effort. This must be the same in other amps dacs....

Good luck all

I may be mad doing this... but the sound... 

Dave


----------



## manpowre

middy said:


> All,
> I spent 5 hours yesterday as I stripped off the 2 transformers in the oppo and removed all thier female crimps from the plastic holders.
> 
> Each wire is mechanically crimped on.
> ...


 
 Sounds like an awesome DIY project hehe.. but it breaks warranty, so for most people its not something they will do until after many years.. and by then they most probably bought another and better Amp.


----------



## Middy

I wouldn't have tried it if it was... still scary even though mine is second hand so no warranty. 
I have to hear a more TOTL headphone amp now. To compare because this is more than double the SQ to what my OPPO produced before. 

The soldering is extreme but it worked.. Silver contact grease will be the last experiment.
My job gave me soldering skills..

It's like having a mistress.. I now keep making excuses to run up stairs and play with her...like having new HD versions of my music on new headphones....

The INTONA/ IFIP2 combo as well...The joy of magic music pixie dust in my ears.
My thoughts are:
Clean earth path inside to wall socket.
Clean 5V..from IFI reclocker 
CLEAN 3V from intona Galvanic clocking
Cleaner path for power to the DAC and analogue stages.
Deoxit cleaned all other non soldered connectors to reduce contact resistance.

A new power cable hand made shielded and uber cleaned, power strip uber cleaned. Cleaned usb cables and headphone connectors

A lot of messing some not much change.. like the power cable. Huge change like the internal deoxiting . 
Now extending that sound stage clarity with soldering and the INTONA...

Blind test me from before too now.. I'd swear it wasn't my rig or music or headpones.
Maybe I am lucky.. mine had more room to get it back to best.
I am sure other brands, amps dacs whatever would benefit from some of these maintainace tweaks...

But it's hard work trying, so I am just going to enjoy what I have now...


Keep smiling
Dave


----------



## manpowre

Yea, I also learned with the Intona the HA-1 can improve. Also the fact that it definetely needs warmup time.
  
 Yesterday I finished all measurements on my HA-1 with rightmark6 without Intona. I hope to finish the measurements with Intona tonight.
  
 Then tomorrow I hope to get enough time to go through all data and look for comparisons.
  
 I wish I had a reclock unit to put in between Intona and the HA-1 so I could include that in my measurements.
  
 But my HD25 and a Yggi DAC (someone in my city) is my next measurement project with and without the Intona :=)


----------



## Middy

Can't wait to see what you come up with. This is the best I can do with my limited skills and knowledge. Always nice to learn more,can't wait to hear the conclusions and your opinions.
Cheer mate
Dave


----------



## T Bone

middy said:


> I spent 5 hours yesterday as I stripped off the 2 transformers in the oppo and removed all thier female crimps from the plastic holders.


 
 Dave - you need to post some pix next time you're tinkering inside your Oppo.  Before/After photos are always interesting.


----------



## manpowre

My Rightmark 6 software is not starting correctly anymore on my win 10, got to find a solution !
 So I have no solid conclusion, but the spectrogram software works fine in win 10. Atleast this is up for discussion.
  
 Here are some pics with and without Intona. My setup: Measuring comp - normal 40 dollar shielded USB cable - WITH/WITHOUT INTONA - HA-1 - PRE-out - Nordost Heimdall XLR - Tascam UH-7000 - Same type USB cable  - Measuring computer. 
  
 These spectrograms were snapshot'ed with a 40 minute warm HA-1, the volume knob at 3/4'th up = my hegel DAC volume, also Rightmark told me to use this setting when Rightmark worked:
  
 The blue line is the actual measure, the red is the average top, 10 seconds delayed.
 The artifacts you see after the tone itself is coming from HA-1, as my Hegel HD25 dac has different artifacts(less in fact) and 20khz buildup.
  
  
 Noise floor:

  
 Sending a Sin tone 20 hz to the HA-1 DAC:

  
 100 HZ SIN tone to HA-1:

  
  
 8khz SIN tone sent to HA-1 DAC:

  
  
 I also found whats happening with my volume knob!! too bad I deleted those spectrograms as I thought initially it was my measuring unit that was cold, but it wasnt, it was once I moved volume knob, the bad bad spectrograms with alot alot of noise disappeared! If I see the volume knob issue again Ill record those spectrograms too.
  
 Taking a snapshot is one thing, but seeing the spectrogram running in the quickest mode, it seems like once Intona device is plugged in, the buildup of the tone on both sides are more calm than without the Intona. Especially through mid-range.
  
  
*Warm cold unit? *
 Here is the 8khz tone again cold/warm. Look specifically where the 8khz tone builds up at cold.. its very inaccurate. thats why you have to let the HA-1 unit warm up.

  
 I am not concluding anything in this post. just showing you guys this as I wanted it up for discussion.
  
  
  
  
 Also I modified my Tascam UH-7000 as it has some noise in 21khz++, and I managed to more or less remove it.
 You can read about that on my blog if it interests you:
  
http://heavycorner.com/tascam-uh-7000-fixing-issue-noise/


----------



## Middy

That's no problem I did a couple but had trouble posting. I thought sending them to my the phone messages would shrink them down to upload....
Inside all breakable connections.
IPA CLEAN then red deoxit.
A week repeat but gold Deoxit. 
As an experiment I did silver solder on the Transformer female crimps.
I literally just got mapleshade Cilclear silver contact grease. 

Quick clean to remove the old deoxit. Quickly I put some on the power cable plug and Oppo IEC . And my minis and XLR on my ETHERS. So far I'd say positive result...
I will do the rest.. more cables and inside the OPPO. This stuff needs to be used carefully as it can cause shorts.
All a bit crazy but I thought go for it and see how far I can go. The internal deoxit did it for me and turned it into a different rig... I can't explain how good it is from before. I just wanted others to get this boost. Especially at a small cost...The cilclear is a big jar...*** it's about an amount of a small sweet melted. But goes a long way they say... £30...8^/ deoxit and IPA
£15.

All this will be a wiki eventually....

Wish me luck..


----------



## Middy

manpowre said:


> My Rightmark 6 software is not starting correctly anymore on my win 10, got to find a solution !
> So I have no solid conclusion, but the spectrogram software works fine in win 10.? Run it as admin and in a different windows compatability mode?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tipton

Greetings everyone!
  
 I'm a new member, and have enjoyed reading through this thread over the last three days or so.  I have had my eye on the Oppo HA-1 for a long time but haven't pulled the trigger for various reasons.  I currently have a Marantz NA8005 network player connected to a Marantz PM8005 integrated amp. This setup is in my office and I use it for playing my digital music collection, and for gaming with headphones. 
  
 I have been rolling around ways to introduce the HA-1 into this setup without it feeling redundant. The NA8005 already has a pretty decent DAC, so yeah.......redundancy comes to mind.  I was thinking I could use the Marantz network player strictly for streaming my favorite online stations, and using it for Airplay, and then switching over to the HA-1 for headphone use.  I was also thinking I could use the HA-1 as a preamp because my Marantz PM8005 can be switched over and used strictly as a power amp.  But again, it seems redundant.......like complicating an already simple functioning system and gaining nothing. 
  
 I was also thinking maybe setting up just a separate headphone listening station somewhere else in the house.  I guess I just have some money finally burning a hole in my pocket and I'm looking for an excuse to buy this beautiful HA-1 finally.  What I really need is to buy new crushed gravel to top dress my driveway......but that's no fun.
  
 What would you guys do?


----------



## goldendarko

Buy the amp. Duh.


----------



## Middy

I can only speak about my OPPO ha1.
Buy a second hand one and a decent pressure washer.. or to clean the gravel. Get a second hand cement mixer or rent it for a weekend. Spade in the old gravel lots of water and a bit of washing powder. 10 mins repeat for the drive. No lugging giant bags about...

I did it small scale with a bucket.
Hard work but cheaper than fresh gravel. Mix in a few bags of new if you have patches..

Jobs a good Un. ...


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah picking up an HA-1 used is the way to go. I got mine for only $800. In all seriousness this amp is an excellent value and really does it all. The fervor may have cooled down on it since its been out a while now too and head-fi moves on to the next big thing but that just means you can probably score a better deal on one. 

Although you ARE asking this on an HA-1 thread which is sort of the equivalent of walking into a car dealership and asking them if you really need a new car. Of course you do!!


----------



## Middy

If you look at cement mixer thread I can do you a good deal....


----------



## Tipton

You guys crack me up!  I'm a general contractor.....I've done so much concrete work it's insane.
  
 But yeah.....I really want that HA-1!!


----------



## manpowre

tipton said:


> You guys crack me up!  I'm a general contractor.....I've done so much concrete work it's insane.
> 
> But yeah.....I really want that HA-1!!


 
 I have the HA-1 too, and used it as main AMP until I started expanding my system. So now I use V281 mainly, and Hegel HD25 dac, but I have to say, for the money you can pick up the HA-1 used, its totally worth it! 
  
 Its a great platform to expand and review other products around! I would suggest to review a few different DAC's though, also depending on your headphone, balanced XLR4 or jackplug and the impedance your headphone has, you might end up like or not liking the Sabre DAC inside HA-1. 
  
 One thing I do miss with my Hegel HD25 is the fact that HA-1 has excellent connections. like the bluetooth part. Im considering to put it into my main stereo as dac, and pre-amp 
  
 Good news.. I did all rightmark 6 measurements!!!! 21 different measurements to be excact.


----------



## Middy

I am still pushing.. If you can get inside the OPPO warranty aside deoxit on the internal connections. Just superb and with the INTONA...

Now I have my Mapleshade Cilclear silver contact grease. Muhahahatastic.
I will apply inside this weekend 
My ETHER 2x MINI /BALANCED CONNS sound better an I tryed a bit on the power lead. No issues so far...
I think an improvement...
Final impressions next week and some pics if I can upload them...

Nice to see the thread wake up...

Keep smiling gents

Dave


----------



## Tipton

I'd really like to use the HA-1 as my main headphone amp instead of the Marantz NA8005.  I'd also like to have the HA-1 connected to my Marantz PM8005 integrated amp to listen to my digital music collection through my main speakers (instead of headphones) if the mood hits.  My Marantz NA8005 network audio player can also be connected to my integrated amp and used for listening to streaming radio when the mood is there.
  
 Does this sound redundant to you guys?  Especially since I can already do all this without the HA-1.  Just looking for that excuse......


----------



## polecrab

tipton said:


> ... Does this sound redundant to you guys?  Especially since I can already do all this without the HA-1.  Just looking for that excuse.




I'd like to express a contrarian opinion and say that this sounds very redundant to me. I think you're better off spending that $1200 for something that will have a bigger impact (a musical instrument, bicycle, gift to a family member, charitable donation?) rather than duplicating capabilities you already have for the sake of possible subtle SQ improvements that may not be detectable in an ABX test. I have a minimalist philosophy, and the main reason why I bought the HA-1 is because it has so many features in one box, it can take the place of three different units and reduce clutter in my life.


----------



## Middy

It's good multi talented, can be improved and Modded. Looks great but enough about me...

I got the OPPO for the wife..A good deal as I never really liked her...


----------



## Tipton

polecrab said:


> I'd like to express a contrarian opinion and say that this sounds very redundant to me. I think you're better off spending that $1200 for something that will have a bigger impact (a musical instrument, bicycle, gift to a family member, charitable donation?) rather than duplicating capabilities you already have for the sake of possible subtle SQ improvements that may not be detectable in an ABX test. I have a minimalist philosophy, and the main reason why I bought the HA-1 is because it has so many features in one box, it can take the place of three different units and reduce clutter in my life.


 
  
 Thank you sir for confirming my original redundancy concern.  My NA8005 does everything the HA-1 does and more.  I always wished I had bought the HA-1 instead of my current NA8005, but then I wouldn't be able to listen to streaming radio, and would lose my airplay.  Although the HA-1 does have blue tooth.


----------



## Allanmarcus

For $49 you can get refurbished Airport express from Apple. There's your AirPlay


----------



## polecrab

I'm not familiar with your Marantz units, but I would guess that the HA-1 would provide a noticeable advantage only if your headphones were very difficult to drive or maybe benefited from balanced amplification. Otherwise, I seriously doubt the DAC or preamp capabilities, or even headphone out for easy to moderate to drive headphones, are noticeably different between the Oppo and Marantz. If you enjoy the streaming capabilities and AirPlay connectivity with your Apple devices (which will provider higher quality than the Bluetooth on the HA-1, which is more optimized for aptX devices) on your Marantz, then you probably made the right decision initially when you picked the Marantz over the Oppo. I'm probably in the minority, but I think we should just enjoy all the nice equipment that we have instead of constantly thinking about upgrading. Just think if your wife or GF wanted to spend thousands on a brand new wardrobe every season. She would probably view our upgraditis the same way we would view her frivolous fashion obsession.


----------



## Tipton

polecrab said:


> I'm not familiar with your Marantz units, but I would guess that the HA-1 would provide a noticeable advantage only if your headphones were very difficult to drive or maybe benefited from balanced amplification. Otherwise, I seriously doubt the DAC or preamp capabilities, or even headphone out for easy to moderate to drive headphones, are noticeably different between the Oppo and Marantz. If you enjoy the streaming capabilities and AirPlay connectivity with your Apple devices (which will provider higher quality than the Bluetooth on the HA-1, which is more optimized for aptX devices) on your Marantz, then you probably made the right decision initially when you picked the Marantz over the Oppo. I'm probably in the minority, but I think we should just enjoy all the nice equipment that we have instead of constantly thinking about upgrading. Just think if your wife or GF wanted to spend thousands on a brand new wardrobe every season. She would probably view our upgraditis the same way we would view her frivolous fashion obsession.


 
  
 I agree with you 100%


----------



## Middy

I do look fabulous in the bedroom darling with last year's fashions...
Accessories By Ether IFI and Coco Chanel...

No ..More Coco the clown in my 7 year old baggy T shirt. 

Yer treat the wife family and put some aside for next year's slush fund when upgraditus grips your wallet.
Brownie points can always be spent later.....


----------



## Middy

Just a quick note on my last experiment on getting the OPPO HA1 as race tuned as possible. You know I have been banging on about deoxit. Removing surface oxide air contamination and production methods gunk...

3 weeks after the final deoxit gold and hard soldering the female wires on the Toroidal power supply, I tried the MAPLESHADE CILCLEAR SILVER CONTACT GREASE...It is liquid metal wire and can cause shorts very easy... be warned but good stuff...

I IPA cleaned out the female plastic connectors and Male PCB Pins. A new contact Z cleaner for good measure and blew out the holes.... Then with a sowing needle applied CILCLEAR. The smaller male connectors pins are just a few mm wide... As this is an OCD extreme experiment I did the PCB earth points screw holes and screws with a wire brush and IPA bath..blow out and Cilcleared. The main earth tab as well.

The Deoxit now mainly cleaned off had done the hard work and such a boost to SQ it did...

Now the silver cilclear....
7 hours sweating and panicking...
The sound has improved again more silver icing on the connector cake..

Hard soldering can't be done on every connector to pin. This in my opinion is the nearest to it.
Flux = Deoxit 
Cilclear =soldering
In my opinion that last few percent is nearly there. Over all more smoother as a whole.
Bass and percussion has that extra slam there. There is that sound at the back just out of reach is there now...
Voices and now intelligible and precise. 

I can bang on but audiophile terminology can't convey what I hear.
It just nice and I reiterate from my second hand OPPO I thought was fantastic. Deoxit inside doubled in SQ with my machine. Now it has that extra class and refinement. 
No way would anyone doing an AB test would say they are the same machine..

Intona and IFI IPURIFIER 2 make the signal cleaner and make thier mark heard. At a reasonable cost..to me..

I will sort out some reduced pictures if they can upload here.

I give up on trying to convince people that it's worth the effort. I can only say in my humble opinion it 'was' worth the effort. I will help anyone willing to try as best I can.

Post later when I can. Good luck gents and keep smiling
Kind regards

OCD audio cleaning experimenting 

Dave...8^)


----------



## T Bone

I am about 3 months into HA-1 ownership now I'm just really enjoying my HA-1. It does everything I want.
  
 The user interface was a bit weird at first, but much better than the media interface in my Mercedes!    It's not difficult at all.
 The spectrum display and the VU meter haven't gotten old.  
  
 The HA-1 has more inputs that I know what to do with.  I primarily use the USB input and occasionally I stream music over bluetooth.  
  
 I love the Oppo IOS app.  It's nice to be able to control the amp from my phone; especially when I'm streaming over blue tooth.  
  
 I use the "normal" gain setting on the amp for most listening.  There are a few tracks in my FLAC collection that require me to flip the gain setting to the "high" setting - but that's a factor of the source material, not a knock against the amp.  I also appreciate the way that Oppo protects your hearing by turning the amp down for you before flipping the gain setting and inadvertently blowing out your ear drums.  
  
 Soundstage and imaging are great.  Close your eyes and you can place the music in the room.  I played around with Chesky's binaural test disc (HDTracks actually) and was very impressed.  
  
 One of the better compliments I have for the HA-1 is that I've found myself trying to find better quality music to feed it.  I've been able to compare different versions of the same track and Oppo does a great job of letting me hear the minute differences between the two.  
  
 I think the Oppo is an outstanding bargain considering the number of features you get.  
 I think you'd have to spend a *LOT* more money to find a better sounding setup. ....but still not as full featured.


----------



## Middy

Hi everyone can you check something for me...

Place your ear on the top of OPPO NEAR THE POWER cable...Where the Transformer is and listen. Do you hear anything what do you hear?

If it is voices that's not good...

I can hear buzzing I think that's normal but as I have been playing I want to make sure...

Thanks for the help.. just so you know the Transformer sits on a little foam top and bottom the bolt is welded on...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## john57

All transformers will buzz to some extend. What you are hearing is the 60Hz cycle mechanical noise from the transformer by the AC line. Since the HA-1 uses a fair amount of current the transformer will buzz a tiny bit. It also depends on the transformer design. IF you can not hear it from your listening position then it is not an issue. There always some other types of noise elsewhere even in a quiet room.


----------



## Middy

I never checked before I removed it John. It's in tight and it's well potted. Just 2 thin rubber sheets top and bottom. Was thinking sorbothane sheet and some Silicone.....

Was trying to gauge the thoughts of the other owners on noise vibration.
Did I put it back correctly...

Cheers John have a good one

Dave


----------



## john57

There is two transformers in the HA-1 the main Toridal and a smaller standard standby transformer that is always connected to the AC line for the power up. One thing that can help is to check and see if there some kind of a rubber washer for the screws that attach the transformer to the chassis.  Never took mine apart. Currently using Audio-GD equipment.


----------



## Middy

Yes there is nothing but a thin piece of plastic under the standby transformer.
The audio- GD looks like a well made piece of Polish lovely Ness. ..Nice..

I don't know if better anti vibration does much but I will try.. small steps I suppose...

Cheers John
Much appreciated 

Dave


----------



## gPope

I have had my HA-1 a few weeks and love it so far.  Can someone please tell me if these setting make any difference in the sound?


----------



## avraham

I would setup for the highest resolution.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I would think you would set it for the most common mode, or your stuff will be up sampled by your software. That said, try it a 16/44.1 and try it at 24/192 and see if you can hear a difference.


----------



## gPope

allanmarcus said:


> I would think you would set it for the most common mode, or your stuff will be up sampled by your software. That said, try it a 16/44.1 and try it at 24/192 and see if you can hear a difference.


 

 Thank you both. I just tried the two and there is a difference, albeit small, between the two.  So, I left it at 24/192.


----------



## polecrab

gpope said:


> Thank you both. I just tried the two and there is a difference, albeit small, between the two.  So, I left it at 24/192.




For best results, I believe you wouldn't normally be using shared mode when listening to music anyway, so this wouldn't really matter, unless you wanted to run audio from video games or your browser through your HA-1. If you use a music player capable of high quality audio, like Foobar2000 or JRiver, you would get the best results by using ASIO exclusive mode rather than shared. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mikey1964

Just sharing a bit of an odd issue I've had with my Oppo HA-1, and the simple solution that caught me off guard. I was running my HA-1 off my computer (i7 4770K, ASRock Z87 Extreme6, 16GB RAM, 64bit Win10 Pro) using one of two USB 2.0 ports at back of mobo (I'd left the other USB 2.0 port unoccupied) via a Straight Wire USB-Link 'audiophile' cable that I'd gotten for cheap. Recently, my Oppo had been acting up, when I power it on, the sound was like max even though volume knob was at zero, and it'd play sound in mono as well. Only after unplugging it, powering it on and turning it off a few times would my HA-1 behave itself again. Got to the point that this happened every time I switch on the unit.
  
 Gave up and called the local Oppo service center. The very friendly and most helpful tech guy arranged to come over personally to my place to see what ailed my HA-1. During our conversation, he did ask me what USB cable I was using, I told him it was an 'audiophile' grade Straight Wire USB-Link cable. He then suggested I try a cheap generic USB cable instead. I looked high and low and managed to find a 1m length USB Type A to Type B that I'd stored in one of my drawers. I can't for the life of me recall why or when I'd gotten it, or perhaps it came free with something I'd gotten. Anyway, I replaced the Straight Wire cable with it and powered on my HA-1. It worked flawlessly, tried powering on and off a few times and the HA-1 behaved as it should. Surprised the hell outta me that it was such a simple solution to a problem that was driving me nuts.
  
 No more high volume and mono! I called the Oppo tech guy (the local tech guy is Sean, many thanks if you're reading this) and asked him why he'd suggested the swap to cheap cables, he told me that from his experience, cheap generic cables are best and most compatible USB cable for audio gear. He'd said that those expensive USB cable are the worst to use since they have 'extras' that aren't needed for clean digital transmission. All I can say is, I'll be going out to buy cheap generic USB Type A to Type B cables of various lengths for my other gears...


----------



## Allanmarcus

mikey1964 said:


> Just sharing a bit of an odd issue I've had with my Oppo HA-1, and the simple solution that caught me off guard. I was running my HA-1 off my computer (i7 4770K, ASRock Z87 Extreme6, 16GB RAM, 64bit Win10 Pro) using one of two USB 2.0 ports at back of mobo (I'd left the other USB 2.0 port unoccupied) via a Straight Wire USB-Link 'audiophile' cable that I'd gotten for cheap. Recently, my Oppo had been acting up, when I power it on, the sound was like max even though volume knob was at zero, and it'd play sound in mono as well. Only after unplugging it, powering it on and turning it off a few times would my HA-1 behave itself again. Got to the point that this happened every time I switch on the unit.
> 
> Gave up and called the local Oppo service center. The very friendly and most helpful tech guy arranged to come over personally to my place to see what ailed my HA-1. During our conversation, he did ask me what USB cable I was using, I told him it was an 'audiophile' grade Straight Wire USB-Link cable. He then suggested I try a cheap generic USB cable instead. I looked high and low and managed to find a 1m length USB Type A to Type B that I'd stored in one of my drawers. I can't for the life of me recall why or when I'd gotten it, or perhaps it came free with something I'd gotten. Anyway, I replaced the Straight Wire cable with it and powered on my HA-1. It worked flawlessly, tried powering on and off a few times and the HA-1 behaved as it should. Surprised the hell outta me that it was such a simple solution to a problem that was driving me nuts.
> 
> No more high volume and mono! I called the Oppo tech guy (the local tech guy is Sean, many thanks if you're reading this) and asked him why he'd suggested the swap to cheap cables, he told me that from his experience, cheap generic cables are best and most compatible USB cable for audio gear. He'd said that those expensive USB cable are the worst to use since they have 'extras' that aren't needed for clean digital transmission. All I can say is, I'll be going out to buy cheap generic USB Type A to Type B cables of various lengths for my other gears...




Straight Wire May have a warranty, so you might want to get the cable replaced. Also, any chance the oppo guy fiddled with the volume knob? Oppo has recommended to me to turn the unit off then rotate the volume knob left to right fully for 20 rotations. A lot of the electronics in the oppo are tied to the volume and sometimes it just gets dirty. 

I think the Straight Wire cable is just a standard USB cable made with some higher quality wire and shielding.


----------



## mikey1964

Seems it has nothing to do with the USB cables as my Oppo HA-1 is acting up again with the usual mono high volume output even when volume knob is set at '0'. The tech guy, Sean, has volunteered to drop by my place on Thursday to see exactly what is going on with my HA-1. Tried the Straight Wire USB-Link on my Gustard X12 + H10 setup (removed the HA-1 and replaced it with the Gustard stack), after setting up Foobar2k, it plays flawlessly. Only snag was, the Gustard X12 outputs analog w/o any control over volume. Fortunately, I have a set of Emotiva Control Freak (Balanced version) so I hooked it up to my Rokit5 G3 in Balanced mode. Not an elegant solution since I can only use my H10 with the X12 via unbalanced RCA cable connections but hey, everything works flawlessly so I can't complain. I'll shift my HA-1 to my 4th rig....


----------



## Middy

Let us know what the tech says..
Interesting to see if it's a dodgy volume pot or the Dac input...

Good luck ..


----------



## Chillzone21

Can it drive the HE6


----------



## Allanmarcus

chillzone21 said:


> Can it drive the HE6




It sort of struggles with a balanced T1, if that helps. That said, only way to know is to try.


----------



## ClintonL

I'm thinking of getting an oppo ha-1 second hand or a new schiit valhalla 2 + modi 2 for my hd800s. Anyone use both and can comment on the sound quality? Not really concerned with the extra features just sound quality.


----------



## T Bone

clintonl said:


> I'm thinking of getting an oppo ha-1 second hand or a new schiit valhalla 2 + modi 2 for my hd800s. Anyone use both and can comment on the sound quality? Not really concerned with the extra features just sound quality.


 
 I had the Valhalla, not the Valhalla 2 and now own an Oppo HA-1.  At that time I was using an Uber-frost DAC and not the modi; so my setup was similar to, but not exactly like the setup you want to compare.  I had a set of HD650 headphones at the time.
  
 I don't think you can make a direct comparison of a hybrid tube amp to a solid state amp - they're completely different.  The sound of a Valhalla will be directly related to the tubes you roll in/out of it.  I found some NOS russian tubes that sounded great to me.  The stock tubes are good; but not fantastic.  You can tune/improve the Vali to your personal preference.  
  
 I moved to the Oppo and I'm very happy with my choice.  I will leave the "features" out of the equation as you've asked and just speak to sound quality exclusively.  I think the Oppo is more detailed.  It certainly has more punch.  My Valhalla didn't sound bad - it just sounded different.  The Oppo presents a wide soundstage with better separation.  
  
 For me - a 2nd hand Oppo was a step up from my much-loved Schiit stack.


----------



## manpowre

t bone said:


> I had the Valhalla, not the Valhalla 2 and now own an Oppo HA-1.  At that time I was using an Uber-frost DAC and not the modi; so my setup was similar to, but not exactly like the setup you want to compare.  I had a set of HD650 headphones at the time.
> 
> I don't think you can make a direct comparison of a hybrid tube amp to a solid state amp - they're completely different.  The sound of a Valhalla will be directly related to the tubes you roll in/out of it.  I found some NOS russian tubes that sounded great to me.  The stock tubes are good; but not fantastic.  You can tune/improve the Vali to your personal preference.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 T-bone, did you try your HA-1 as an amp only with your Schiit DAC as a pure DAC feeding the HA-1 ?


----------



## Middy

I did think of the CHORD mojo as an add on dac. I did notice a bit jump in clarity deoxiting the RCA in's.
FIIO X3II DAP..

Could you do an TRS to 3 pin XLR?
Or whatever an external Dac out has?

Not sure what's better? Plus it's always the extra cost...

Just thinking out loud..


----------



## MassimoPiccardi

Hello folks!
  
 I bought the HA-1 a short while ago and absolutely adore the sound with my Hifiman 560 and Audeze EL-8 - after an upgrade from a Lyr / Bifrost combo which I also enjoyed a great deal. The only issue I have found so far is a slight crackling noise whenever I turn the volume knob. It does not matter if I adjust it by hand or if I use the remote control. The crackling noise is there regardless. I have heard this before from some cheaper amps I owned way back when but did not expect to find it in a product in the price range of the HA-1. Could any other owners of the HA-1 advise me if this is normal or if I should return my unit for a replacement / service?
  
 Thanks a lot!.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Middy

massimopiccardi said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I bought the HA-1 a short while ago and absolutely adore the sound with my Hifiman 560 and Audeze EL-8 - after an upgrade from a Lyr / Bifrost combo which I also enjoyed a great deal. The only issue I have found so far is a slight crackling noise whenever I turn the volume knob. It does not matter if I adjust it by hand or if I use the remote control. The crackling noise is there regardless. I have heard this before from some cheaper amps I owned way back when but did not expect to find it in a product in the price range of the HA-1. Could any other owners of the HA-1 advise me if this is normal or if I should return my unit for a replacement / service?
> 
> ...




Try before emailing oppo.
Turn off the unit.
Run the volume dial to max min 30 times all the way.
Then listen
Repeat once more turn off ect.
Hopefully that will clean up the contacts.
Then if no luck contact support...

Good luck


----------



## MassimoPiccardi

@Middy
  
 Thanks you so much for your very prompt and helpful reply! Your advice did indeed sort my unit out just fine. All noise is gone when turning the volume knob. If you are ever in Sydney I'll buy you a beer 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Middy

Pleasures in the giving not receiving. ...

Or so the wife keeps telling me.

Buy a mate one for me....

Good luck

Dave


----------



## T Bone

massimopiccardi said:


> The only issue I have found so far is a slight crackling noise whenever I turn the volume knob. It does not matter if I adjust it by hand or if I use the remote control. The crackling noise is there regardless.
> 
> Could any other owners of the HA-1 advise me if this is normal or if I should return my unit for a replacement / service?


 
 I experienced the exact same problem with Oppo HA-1.  I called Oppo and they immediately issued an RMA.  They serviced the unit & returned it the VERY SAME DAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's almost unheard of.  With shipping there & back my unit was only gone for just over a week.  
  
 Oppo replaced the volume knob, updated the firmware and bench-tested the system.


----------



## T Bone

manpowre said:


> T-bone, did you try your HA-1 as an amp only with your Schiit DAC as a pure DAC feeding the HA-1 ?


 
 Unfortunately I did not.  My Schiit Bifrost was relocated to the living room and is now plugged into my tube pre-amp / tube amplifer vinyl setup.


----------



## Allanmarcus

middy said:


> massimopiccardi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks!
> ...


 

 I think we all need to pause here and consider the ramification to the universe. Middy did NOT recommend using DeOxIt, and the answer was actually about cleaning some contacts!
  
 Really, I think the world may end now


----------



## Middy

Oh no not deoxit for the volume crackling. Just making sure if you connect an external DAC to RCA in making sure they are ultra clean...

I played inside... outside of the warranty. 

OPPO Digital seem to have an excellent customer service department. Spinning the volume isn't a voided warranty..
I hope.. RMA always..

I was told that style of volume pot shouldn't be deoxit sprayed. I only use a 2ml tube using a pin to apply.

Don't frighten me..Allen..


----------



## SpudHarris

middy said:


> Try before emailing oppo.
> Turn off the unit.
> Run the volume dial to max min 30 times all the way.
> Then listen
> ...




Great, worked for me.

Cheers fellow midlander


----------



## Middy

My pleasure mate..


----------



## frodeni

There finally was a new driver for windows released in April. You really should play with the Oppo control panel app "OPPO USB Audio Control Panel", should be in the icons to the right on the taskbar. (The driver files are dated back in November 2015, only a five months delay)
  
 Increasing the buffer to max, and protocol to "extra safe". The new driver _quadruples_ the buffer, which finally makes use of the 128MB RAM of the chip inside. It was quite an improvement over the old driver. If you do not alter these settings, the Oppo sounds just ordinary.
  
 I use Tidal, and set it to priority mode inside tidal, selecting to output to the Oppo directly. I have absolutely no luck increasing any bit dept or sampling rate in the windows setting. Since there is such an improvement in increasing the buffer at 16/44.1, that is really expected.
  
 Also, windows volume should be kept at max, rather use the volume on the Oppo.
  
 As a side note: There was a guy in some DIY upgrade forum, that found the temp of components inside his Oppo to exceed the ratings of the components, or so he claimed. There is also a company in GB that sells a HA-1 upgrade: They focus mainly on the power supply.
  
  
 Quote:


gpope said:


> I have had my HA-1 a few weeks and love it so far.  Can someone please tell me if these setting make any difference in the sound?


----------



## T Bone

I didn't realize there was a new version of the drivers available for WinDoze 10.
  
 I was using:

OPPO_USB_Audio_Dac_Driver_release_ver2.24_build16
  
 The "newest" version is:

OPPO_USB_Audio_Dac_Driver_release_ver3.26_build19
  
 I'm installing it now.
  
 Download link here


----------



## EDN80

frodeni said:


>


 
 Extra Safe + 32,768 samples buffer size? Will look for a difference in sound -- if any...


----------



## EDN80

Went through the weirdest thing with my new HA-1. Thankfully, the good folks at OPPO just shipped me a new unit through the warranty Advanced Replacement.
  
 Noticed that the LCD readout had a pixel problem from day 1. No PCM spelled out. Just permanent jumbled pixels. New Windows 10 driver + master reset didn't help.
  

  

  
 On top of it all, the HA-1 would just randomly shut down for no reason in the middle of playing whatever I happened to be listening to. In a 5-hour listening session, would happen up to ten times. Sometimes within 5 mins of being powered back on. Started happening three weeks in, esp. after I started using it as a simple DAC in bypass mode for my PHONITOR 2 connected via XLR...
  
 They had never heard of either problems ever happening...
  
 Must have been a lemon. Hopefully new unit will be fine.
  
 Say all that to say, if it ever shuts down on you, may be a bad sign. Contact OPPO.


----------



## goldendarko

Weird. Never once had either of those issues in over a year of daily use. Definitely sounds like a lemon. Doesn't seem to be a common issue though since it's the first report of such a thing


----------



## gPope

edn80 said:


> On top of it all, the HA-1 would just randomly shut down for no reason in the middle of playing whatever I happened to be listening to. In a 5-hour listening session, would happen up to ten times. Sometimes within 5 mins of being powered back on. Started happening three weeks in, esp. after I started using it as a simple DAC in bypass mode for my PHONITOR 2 connected via XLR...


 
  
 This happened to me once last Sunday early morning with my 2-month old unit (manufactured 8/2015).  I turned it back on and it played all day again.  Will have to see if it happens again.


----------



## Megalith

I just updated to the latest driver. This is probably just my imagination, but I feel like my volume levels have decreased.


----------



## manpowre

Since my Hegel HD25 dac is back temporarily with Hegel to fix a usb issue, I am now using my HA-1 with a pair of LCD4, and using pre out feeding a V281 amp analogue. And I have to say, the sabre chip with LCD4 is a really good match. Well balanced. Not close to what I experienced using my old LCD3 (oct 2015 ver) the same way.
  
 Its going to be interesting getting the HD25 back as I did experience that DAC to be more balanced throughout the whole spectre and more detailed than the HA-1 dac.


----------



## mjban

Will Audirvana ever fix the DSD detection with the HA-1? 
 Any experience on trying to get it to recognize it properly?


----------



## x RELIC x

If anyone is interested I'm selling my HA-1. It's served me very well, but I'm moving up the proverbial ladder.


----------



## Allanmarcus

x relic x said:


> If anyone is interested I'm selling my HA-1. It's served me very well, but I'm moving up the proverbial ladder.


 

 Gold rush, eh? Congratulations. 
  
 Which DAC are you going to use with the Gold? The mojo or the iFi? I assume the mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

allanmarcus said:


> Gold rush, eh? Congratulations.
> 
> Which DAC are you going to use with the Gold? The mojo or the iFi? I assume the mojo.




Nah, getting a new DAC too but I don't want to disclose which until I actually get it. The Mojo would certainly fit the role easily IMO, but I don't like running battery powered units in a desktop environment. Was never really a fan of the iFi that I won. My son uses it with his Maschine Studio beat pad setup.


----------



## combat fighter

t bone said:


> I didn't realize there was a new version of the drivers available for WinDoze 10.
> 
> I was using:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice find, did not realise there was some newer drivers out.
  
 Cool.


----------



## Dillan

How does this compare to the bmc pure dac mkII? Also has their been updates to the hardware of this unit or is it the same as it was in 2014?


----------



## shanelu87

Hey guys, I'm new here to Head-Fi but not new to the audio game...I just got a Oppo HA-1 with HD600's listening to my iPad as a source (TIDAL and Foobar uPNP) and was wondering if this is normal-
  
 My only question is, does the iPad always output in PCM 44.1/16? I have a lot of 192khz material on my HTPC that I stream via Foobar2000's uPNP component into the iPad (also running Foobar Mobile). No matter what resolution file I play the HA-1 does not change its input stream.
  
 However, playing high rez files the HA-1 still says PCM 44.1/16, where as my Emotiva connected to my 2ch set up in another room will correctly read 192khz, or similar.
  
 So is the problem the Oppo, iPad, or Foobar, and is there any way to get bit-perfect streams to the HA-1 using this set up?
  
 Here's an obligatory photo of my listening and reading nook (since newbs can't embed photos):
  
 https://i.imgur.com/lbiomy5.jpg
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Middy

A Mac to me is a burger....
Do a ticket at oppo support just in case we can't help you mate...

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Dillan

Is oppo working on a successor?


----------



## Middy

It would be nice but they seem to be concentrating on other things.. I have been Googling new Ha1 for months.
A few modders have made the HA1 a lot more special but thats it. I got mine singing by cleaning the internal connectors inside the OPPO..

I blew my stop smoking savings on a new Amp Dac. So I am keeping my OPPO for a week or so before selling it on...

The jump in SQ isn't that vast..But I want an end game in a few years..
Yaggy + End game amp + top end headphones..

3 years the market should be V different. and Yaggy v2 or others should be in my sights... Baby first...

Will miss my first love...Ha1..


----------



## manpowre

dillan said:


> Is oppo working on a successor?


 
 I wouldnt be surprised if Oppo releases a new amp+dac this fall before CES 2017 in Vegas. I finally got to the endgame which I will keep now for many years, very happy with it, but my Oppo tought me alot of tweaks and opened up all the USB noise stuff really, so mine will get sold further. I will prob put it up for sale here in Norway this coming weekend..


----------



## Allanmarcus

shanelu87 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here to Head-Fi but not new to the audio game...I just got a Oppo HA-1 with HD600's listening to my iPad as a source (TIDAL and Foobar uPNP) and was wondering if this is normal-
> 
> My only question is, does the iPad always output in PCM 44.1/16? I have a lot of 192khz material on my HTPC that I stream via Foobar2000's uPNP component into the iPad (also running Foobar Mobile). No matter what resolution file I play the HA-1 does not change its input stream.
> 
> ...


 

 From the Oppo HA-1 specs page:
  

*Mobile USB Audio Input (USB A Type)*Input FormatStereo PCMPCM Sampling Frequencies44.1 kHz, 48 kHzProfileUSB 2.0, USB Audio 2.0VBUS Power Output+5 V, 2.1 A
  
 So it appears the issue is the Oppo for HiRez stuff.
  
 As to your set up, seems good to me, especially if you enjoy it. I doubt you can tell the difference between the CD quality and the HiRez stuff with just an HA-1 and an HD600. If you could, it's probably very minor.


----------



## T Bone

I have a growing collection of 24-bit / 96kHz music.  I even have a few 24-bit / 176.4kHz tracks.
The Oppo might not be the best choice for Hi-Res music as it has to be "down sampled" to 16/44.1
  
 ** retracted **
 I looked at the manual again - the front panel mobile input is limited.  The rear USB panel is not.


----------



## jonahsfo

Just a quick note to thank the folks at Oppo Digital ...
  
 I've been enjoying my HA-1 for over a year now, on a series of headphones (HD800/ HD650 / LCD-X / T90).  The sound has been awesome, but I recently ran into some intermittent issues with the volume control. After a quick chat with tech support (spoke to a live human within a few seconds), I sent in the unit and it was quickly fixed.  I even had it back in my hands in literally a few days.
  
 Not only does the HA-1 sound awesome, the company is solid and really goes out of their way to support their customers.
  
 If you're thinking of purchasing this DAC/Amp you won't be disappointed.


----------



## T Bone

jonahsfo said:


> I recently ran into some intermittent issues with the volume control. After a quick chat with tech support (spoke to a live human within a few seconds), I sent in the unit and it was quickly fixed.  I even had it back in my hands in literally a few days.


 
 I had the exact same experience.  I was getting intermittent noise when rotating the volume knob.  I also had intermittent volume discrepancy between the left & right channels.   Oppo replaced the volume control and returned it incredibly quick.


----------



## Dillan

jonahsfo said:


> Just a quick note to thank the folks at Oppo Digital ...
> 
> I've been enjoying my HA-1 for over a year now, on a series of headphones (HD800/ HD650 / LCD-X / T90).  The sound has been awesome, but I recently ran into some intermittent issues with the volume control. After a quick chat with tech support (spoke to a live human within a few seconds), I sent in the unit and it was quickly fixed.  I even had it back in my hands in literally a few days.
> 
> ...


 
  


t bone said:


> I had the exact same experience.  I was getting intermittent noise when rotating the volume knob.  I also had intermittent volume discrepancy between the left & right channels.   Oppo replaced the volume control and returned it incredibly quick.


 
  
 One of my absolute favorite things is when a company gets back in touch with you quickly and resolves any problems or answers any questions without me having to wait weeks or months for help (or not at all). Glad to hear you guys have had good experiences with that.


----------



## Middy

A great piece of kit, helpful staff..
Great sound SQ. Definitely a good starting point...


----------



## T Bone

The recent conversation in this thread about the high-resolution capabilities of the front panel USB port inspired me to take a few screen shots to share.
  
 I use JRiver to stream music to my Oppo HA-1 over a USB connection.  (The USB "B" port on the rear panel, not the front)
 In my music library I have a couple of DSD tracks.  I didn't realize that I didn't have JRiver configured properly to stream DSD music.
  
 Here's a screen cap of JRiver.  This album is encoded 1-bit / 2.8224 MHz

  
 To get JRiver to use "native" DSD streaming I had to flip the bit streaming option to "DSD".

  
 During playback you can check the audio path and see that JRiver is using DSD streaming.

  
 And most importantly; its reflected on the Oppo HA-1 display.

  
 Without the DSD setting configured properly, JRiver was converting the output signal to PCM 176.4/32
 Had I paid closer attention to the Oppo display, I might have caught my mistake sooner.
  
 I hope this info is useful to my fellow HA-1 owners.


----------



## T Bone

If you really want to get nuts, the HA-1 will stream DSD256 files.   That's 1-bit at 11.2896 MHz - about 4x times the sampling rate of SACDs and 256 times CD.  
 You can download a couple of free DSD tracks from NativeDSD.com 
  
 It's not too often that you'll see this audio format on your display


----------



## Allanmarcus

t bone said:


> The recent conversation in this thread about the high-resolution capabilities of the front panel USB port inspired me to take a few screen shots to share.
> 
> I use JRiver to stream music to my Oppo HA-1 over a USB connection.  (The USB "B" port on the rear panel, not the front)
> In my music library I have a couple of DSD tracks.  I didn't realize that I didn't have JRiver configured properly to stream DSD music.
> ...


 

 So, were you able to hear any difference once you switched to DSD?


----------



## manpowre

Hmm, I need to get hold of some true DSD files and test the Oppo with that before I sell it.


----------



## T Bone

allanmarcus said:


> So, were you able to hear any difference once you switched to DSD?


 
 I couldn't tell you that I heard any difference by switching to DSD.  For me, it was about making sure the signal is not transformed in anyway.  If the HA-1 can support DSD I would prefer to avoid converting it to PCM.  I am detail oriented person and an old-school techie - the PCM conversion shouldn't have slipped my normally watchful eye.  
  
 One of the few albums that I own in multiple high resolution formats is Eric Clapton's 461 Ocean Boulevard.  
 I queued up a 24/192 FLAC version of "I shot the sheriff" and compared it to an SACD version stored in a DSFF file format.  
  
 I can tell you that in this instance, I prefer the DSD/SACD version of the file.  There are many reasons; mastering being the first; why one version of the same track would sound different than the other.  It would be unfair to extrapolate from a sample of one that DSD sounds better than 24/192.  I can only report that on this album, I prefer the DSD/SACD version.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Thanks @T Bone 
  
 Are you saying the FLAC version is mastered differently than the SACD version? If that's the case, then FLAC vs DSD isn't really applicable here. I suppose to tell, you could use a conversion program to convert the DSD version to FLAC, then try. If you care.


----------



## T Bone

allanmarcus said:


> I suppose to tell, you could use a conversion program to convert the DSD version to FLAC, then try. If you care.


 
 You are 100% correct.  Encoding differences are irrelevant if they are mastered differently. 
  
 I took your suggestion and burned a 24-bit/96kHz FLAC using the .DSF file (SACD) as the source.  (conversion by dbPowerAmp R16)
 The FLAC version didn't sound bad, but it wasn't anywhere as good as the DSD source.   
  
 The bit stream version had a much greater soundstage and air.  
  
 That was an interesting & enlightening experiment - thanks for the suggestion.  I'm glad I tried it for myself.


----------



## FLTWS

t bone said:


> I had the exact same experience.  I was getting intermittent noise when rotating the volume knob.  I also had intermittent volume discrepancy between the left & right channels.   Oppo replaced the volume control and returned it incredibly quick.


 
  
 I bought my Oppo HA-1 several months ago, could never get it to accept the AES/EBU signal from my Emotiva ERC-3. Called both Oppo and Emotiva a couple of times. Both pointing the finger at each other. Last call to Oppo and they suggested that the output voltage of the ERC-3 might not be sufficient to drive the HA-1 as they had that experience on at least  one other occasion, (although the ERC-3  optical and coax outs worked fine into the HA-1), and that the most recent firmware update for the HA-1 should have no bearing on my issue. Next and last call was to Emotiva. I asked them to provide me with the AES/EBU output voltage and specify into what load the measurement was made. Never heard back. I tried 3 different manufactures AES/EBU digital cables with appropriate Neutrik connectors but no joy. Both companies were responsive to my calls but couldn't give me a solution.
  
 I solved the problem by auditioning Schiit Yggdrasil, worked perfectly and sounds superb (to my ears) with the ERC, so I'm keeping it.
  
 The Oppo has about 50 hours on it and is collecting dust at this point so I may never experience the noisy volume pot issue.


----------



## Allanmarcus

t bone said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose to tell, you could use a conversion program to convert the DSD version to FLAC, then try. If you care.
> ...


 

 Damn it! You weren't supposed to hear a difference! Now I have to try, which means getting s DSD player for the Mac, then getting some content!


----------



## etc6849

Does anyone have the IR remote codes for the Oppo HA-1?


----------



## etc6849

Here are some codes I found using IRScrutinizer in a war dialer fashion.
  
 Guess there are no discrete mute codes?  I will just have to volume down .5dB to for mute off, and use volume down .5dB + mute toggle for mute.
  
 Good news is discrete on and off commands do exist   Click below to view the Pronto Classic Hex codes.


Spoiler: [Mod Edit: Put in a spoiler tag so it is less spammy.



] VOL UP SMALL: NEC1_D98F19: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 19
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 PLAY PAUSE: NEC1_D98F20: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 20
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 VOL UP LARGE: NEC1_D98F21: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 21
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 VOL DOWN SMALL: NEC1_D98F23: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 23
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 VOL DOWN LARGE: NEC1_D98F24: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 24
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 POWER ON/OFF: NEC1_D98F26: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 26
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 TEST MODES: AUDIO TONE AND SCREEN TEST: NEC1_D98F28: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 28
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 SCREEN TEST NO AUDIO TONE: NEC1_D98F29: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 29
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 RESET: NEC1_D98F30: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 30
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 RED SCREEN: NEC1_D98F31: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 31
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: USB BACK: NEC1_D98F48: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 48
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: USB FRONT: NEC1_D98F49: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 49
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: COAX: NEC1_D98F50: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 50
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: AES/EBU: NEC1_D98F51: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 51
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: XLR: NEC1_D98F52: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 52
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT BLUETOOTH: NEC1_D98F53: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 53
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: RCA: NEC1_D98F54: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 54
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 INPUT: OPTICAL: NEC1_D98F55: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 55
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 FIRMWARE UPGRADE MODE: NEC1_D98F64: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 64
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 RESET: NEC1_D98F65: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 65
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 MUTE TOGGLE: NEC1_D98F67: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 67
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 WHITE SCREEN: NEC1_D98F72: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 72
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 NEXT: NEC1_D98F80: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 80
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 PREVIOUS: NEC1_D98F84: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 84
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 POWER ON: NEC1_D98F90: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 90
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 POWER OFF: NEC1_D98F91: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 91
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 DIM DISPLAY: NEC1_D98F95: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 95
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 HOME SCREEN TOGGLE MENU: NEC1_D98F128: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 128
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 SOURCE TOGGLE MENU: NEC1_D98F129: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 129
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
 SOURCE TOGGLE MENU: NEC1_D98F130: NEC1 Device: 98 Function: 130
 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C


----------



## Bangkokphoto

My first post on this forum, happy I found this place.
  
 I have owned 2 TEAC DACs, a Dragonfly, and dozens of integrated RealTek, Creative, and ASUS DACs on computers/sound cards over the years; nothing overly impressive about any of them. I have listened to the AudioLab MDAC, Cambridge DACMagic, Marantz DAC1 and the McIntosh D100. I finally got my hands on an Oppo HA-1 and I am extremely impressed (really late in the game here).
  
 I never took Oppo seriously and not sure why. Back in the beginning of computer audio ESS was not desirable; had nothing but problems with Compaq’s integrated ESS Audio and the Turtle Beach ESS stuff over the years, I wanted to stay away from ESS. Anyway, I wanted a DFF/DSF DSD solution for under $2,000. Playing DSD over my previous setup(s) was “buggy” and I’m not sure I was ever truly listening to DSD or some low-budget conversion voodoo magic.
  
 My impressions:
 1.       -Bluetooth (not a desirable feature for me) is flawless on Android and Windows Phones on the HA-1.
 2.       -DSD played on Foobar -> USB/ASIO -> HA-1 -> Stax SRM323S/SR307s is breathtaking; simply amazing.
 3.       -DT990 Pro 250ohm into the front HA1 phone jack is far beyond what I expected and experienced with TEAC, Marantz, Dragonflies and any soundcard.
 4.       -The HA-1 has the power to EASILY drive 250ohm headphones without question. Nothing from TEAC could do this, Dragonflies struggled, and only Asus cards could come close to driving these headphones. The HA-1 drives them without flexing its muscles.
 5.       -This can decode every DSD format/sample rate I have encountered.
 6.       -The HA-1 remote can change songs in Foobar! Cool feature!

 Nothing is perfect and here are the problems so far:
 1.       -During the first 24-48 hours this HA-1 was literally too hot to touch; after a week it seems to be running slightly cooler (not sure how to explain this). In my opinion the HA-1 is still running too hot.
 2.       -The driver(s) not “signed” causing warnings in Windows 10.
 3.       -The front USB (for phones) simply does not work for a Galaxy Note 4. I have tried paid Android audiophile apps; I cannot get it to work.
 4.       -If you play a movie in VLC with any type of Dolby audio over the optical it simply plays some sort of 1 second digital noise/static and then nothing.
 5.       -Sometimes when changing songs in FOOBAR it will lock up and start screaming loud digital static; I have encountered this with Dragonflies as well. {I haven’t played around with too many settings and could really use some help with this}
 6.       -I cannot get OPPO Digital support to respond to my questions
 7.       -I am not able to detect quality improvements when playing back FLAC, MP3, WMA.
 8.       -Oddly when trying to use the HA-1 as the audio device for games; it does not work. Specifically, GTAV and the NFS titles. All other windows sounds play.
 9.       -There are problems running a mixed file format playlist in Foobar. DSD playback requires ASIO output and MP3 will not play over ASIO, so you must change the Foobar output to “DS: Speakers Oppo HA1” when you come across an MP3 in your playlist.
  
  
 Overall I am truly impressed and happy with HA-1. I’m sure most of the problems are easily fixed with setting tweaks.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So, I'm still looking at this setup for my X-mas present. Is it worth getting? I'm on the fence now even more than before with the issues everyone is experiencing and having to send the unit back and the like. I'm sure the complaints I see here are the ones that speak out the most, as I'm sure the many who have it with no issues are less vocal. Like other's I'm sure, it isn't easy to part with this much "mad money" to not fully enjoy the unit. I'm coming from a Schiit Modi Uber to Schiit Vali 2, and want to make sure it is a solid upgrade (with few problems) before I make the jump. I also only have to pair (for now), the Audeze EL8-Open, Fostex TH-X00 Purple Heart and occasionally my Heir Audio 4.a CIEM. I think I like the Audeze sound, so I'm looking down the road to a future LCD-X/LCD-3 upgrade.


----------



## Seth Warshavsky

How it compare to the Hugo TT or the PS Audio Directstream?


----------



## Allanmarcus

seth warshavsky said:


> How it compare to the Hugo TT or the PS Audio Directstream?


 

 The HA-1 is significantly less expensive.


----------



## Dickies

allanmarcus said:


> The HA-1 is significantly less expensive.


 

 but does have a balanced headphone out, and a bunch of POWER!
  


seth warshavsky said:


> How it compare to the Hugo TT or the PS Audio Directstream?


 
  
 I've not heard the tt or the ps directstream, but the hugo's dac was superior to the ha-1, maybe consider buying a hugo and feeding to the ha-1's amp section, I'd imagine that would be cheaper and more powerful than a hugo tt and an improvement on the ha-1


----------



## Allanmarcus

dickies said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > The HA-1 is significantly less expensive.
> ...


 

 "Good" is a personal preference. The Oppo doc is analytical and revealing, so some call it a little bright and/or harsh. Only way you can determine if you like it is to listen to it. In all likelihood, most people couldn't tell the the difference between DACs in blind testing, but you might have sensitive enough ears to distinguish.
  
 As for power and balanced output, it's slightly possible Oppo has a web page that discusses these fine points like basic features. Google is your friend.
 yes, the oppo is fully balanced.
 Power for oppo (balanced): 2400 mW into 600 Ohm 
 Power for Hugo TT: 110dB SPL into a 300ohm headphone load
 you will need to do the math to compare


----------



## Bangkokphoto

@WayTooCrazy
  
 I am not sure what you are looking for in a DAC. For me I was simply looking to put my "toe in the water" of DSD. 
  
 I've owned the HA-1 for 2 months now. I should have gone with the OPPO BDP-105D; same features as the HA-1 (slightly less money than the HA-1 here in Asia), and if/when I outgrow the device it could be re-purposed as MANY different things.It also seems like there are many "added" features from the owners community for the BDP devices as well.
  
 Looking at my stack of digital audio garbage; 4 sound cards, 3 external DAC Amps + a headphone tube amp...what a waste.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bangkokphoto said:


> @WayTooCrazy
> 
> I am not sure what you are looking for in a DAC. For me I was simply looking to put my "toe in the water" of DSD.
> 
> ...


 

 I think for me it was more of a lusted after the look and design of it. I guess I'll keep my eye out and pick up a Dac/Amp that is balanced that is well regarded (refurbished Benchmark Dac1 maybe) and go from there. I wanted the unit to be the center of my headphone/speaker setup for a small listening room.


----------



## etc6849

I'm loving my used Oppo HA-1 from ebay (for an awesome price)...  One clean sounding USB DAC and pre.  I have it going to an Emotiva XPR-2 amp (fully balanced diff amp) via XLR going into Klipsch Paladium P-17b speakers.  I'd post pics but it won't let me?!?
  
 Ordered some Sennheiser HD800 headphones to hear on it.  I've never had any high end headphones, so not sure what to expect.  Any comments?  Should I have bought the Sennheiser HD800s instead?
  
 I got them for $985 shipped with 60 day return policy, but they only came with the 10 foot phono cable.  They can sell me the HD800s (that has both phono and XLR-4 cables) for $138x.  Seems the 800s pricing is still too high, and I can't tell without having the headphones if the sound difference is worth a 40% price increase.
  
 Is there any measurable difference when using the XLR-4 cable with the HA1 instead?  My initial understanding was that XLR-4 just separates the ground for left and right drivers of the headphones, but upon reading the specs it states:  1: L+, 2: L-, 3: R+, 4: R-, Shell: GND. 
  
 Assuming the headphone amp is differential, seems I may hear a difference with the XLR-4 cable?


----------



## Allanmarcus

You will get significantly more power with the 4 pin XLR. Just look at the specs. for the HD800 a balanced cable is recommended. You should be able to get a balanced cable from the classifieds for $150 or less.


----------



## etc6849

Thanks!  Which cable would you get that is decent gauge / comparable to the Sennheiser CH 800 S cable?  Seems the Sennheiser version is $379!
  
 PS: would like it to be 10 foot or longer.
  
 Quote:


allanmarcus said:


> You will get significantly more power with the 4 pin XLR. Just look at the specs. for the HD800 a balanced cable is recommended. You should be able to get a balanced cable from the classifieds for $150 or less.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I make my own cables, so I can't recommend one. I can suggest you stay away from the really cheap ones on Amazon and eBay. Keep your eyes open on the classified or post a wanted ad for a good quality cable.


----------



## etc6849

There is a zy cable for $160 on amazon but it's only 2.5 meters; guessing you are talking about these and the other chinese made cables?  Do most just modify the stock cable?  Seems this would be easy for me to do, but unfortunately can't do it until my return period ends...
  
 What gauge wire do you use?  I may just make my own so it can reach to my bed...
  
 Quote:


allanmarcus said:


> I make my own cables, so I can't recommend one. I can suggest you stay away from the really cheap ones on Amazon and eBay. Keep your eyes open on the classified or post a wanted ad for a good quality cable.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Y


etc6849 said:


> There is a zy cable for $160 on amazon but it's only 2.5 meters; guessing you are talking about these and the other chinese made cables?  Do most just modify the stock cable?  Seems this would be easy for me to do, but unfortunately can't do it until my return period ends...
> 
> What gauge wire do you use?  I may just make my own so it can reach to my bed...
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, the zy cable is the one I read to avoid. I have no direct experience with it.
  
 I've also heard it's not a good idea to reterminate it, but some do.
  
 There is a DIY thread that can help. A decent homemade cable should cost under $60, assuming you know what your are doing and have the gear needed to made a cable.


----------



## donato

The one that many recommend for the HD800 is the Cardas cable, but those are pricey.  There are a lot of Sennheiser-brand balanced cables for sale here on the for sale forum, but I'm pretty sure they are all more than $150 (heck, I'd sell you mine if you want since I'm probably going to upgrade to Cardas or Moon).


----------



## craftyhack

I have the HA-1 (since launch roughly) as well as HD800s for about 6 months now (non s 1st gen, I wish they hadn't called it HD800s, now how the hell am I supposed to pluralize it without confusing everything damnit?  Hence forth, first gen = HD800(s)).  Got the HD800(s) for $850 shipped used but were NIB with an additional Charleston Balanced cable, and am completely satisfied with the deal.  I waited several years for the prices to go lower, wasting many hours deal hunting and bargaining, and regret all of it.  It definitely would have been worth a couple hundred for me to avoid all of that deal hunting where I could have been enjoying these cans instead.  If you have the $$ and prefer the HD800s, go for it so you don't wonder later.  The quoted price isn't a bad deal considering new, with a return policy (and I am assuming warranty), the balanced cable, the tweaks that are supposed improvements, and IMHO the better aesthetics and what is hopefully a more durable finish.  Now that I have pretty much talked myself into getting the HD800s damnit...
  
 I am quite happy with the cable I got, and they start at $160 for 3' with Neutrik 4pin XLR connector, Canare cabling, headphone side connectors that seem just as good as the OEM, and from a US company that I read lots of good things about.  Or, you can use their configurator and go nuts.  If there is a better option for their price I am not aware other than used or DIY, and I looked for a long while.  The used cables that are priced well go QUICK, so if I hadn't gotten my cable in my package (before I knew about Charleston), I would have posted a wanted ad and hoped for the best.
  
 http://www.c3audio.com/store/p27/Sennheiser_HD_800_Headphone_Cable_--_CANARE.html
  
 I am also very happy with the HA-1 / HD800s combo.  I have both other stacks and other cans that are in the same league, but this one of my most frequent pairings, so it isn't because of a lack of options.  Also, if you game, or listen to or watch 5.1 material down-mixed to 2ch and presented in virtual surround, but IMHO the precision, resolution, and soundstage of this pairing is incredible.  I have experimented with many other combos (see my profile for a list of just some of those other combos, the stuff I still own), and IMHO this combo is a clear winner.  Note that my HD800(s) are stock.  I have everything needed to mod them and am not nervous or whatever about modding them at all, but I don't want to screw with their signature.  Sure they are a bit thinner sounding on the low end compared to say LCD3's, but IMHO the low end is still excellent, and I don't want to modify the IMHO relatively unique and incredible high freq. performance and precise sound stage that makes the HD800(s) one of my favorite cans.
  
 Finally, the HA-1 has been in frequent use since I received it, including a more than few gaming marathons for 16+ hrs straight driving these fairly demanding HD800(s) at probably louder levels than I should be listening at .  It runs in a room that is probably average 80F.  I have never once had any of the issues described here including USB no longer recognized by PC, scratchy volume, unbalanced channels, unexpected shutdowns, garbled display... those are all that I remember reading anyway.  Even after reading about them, I wasn't worried as every single post I read about issues was resolved by Oppo quickly and painlessly.  Maybe there are bad experiences with Oppo support out there (how can there NOT be?), but I can't remember seeing one, so I think they are rare.


----------



## etc6849

There were some bad Oppo and HD800 posts that came up on google, although so many comment on stuff they don't own, I figured I'd post here and see.  Seems a lot of audiophiles don't like the ESS Sabre32 DAC, but I'm not sure why.  I'm an audiophile, but don't buy into BS as I also have an EE degree.  The XLR preout on the Oppo HA1 sounds top notch; don't think there's anything that can compete given I bought an almost new one for $800 from ebay.
  
 My guess is it's the same people that dislike Oppo who dislike Emotiva without ever hearing their top end stuff like my XMC-1 processor and XPR amps (now discontinued).
  
 Did the balance cable make a difference for you also?
  
 I won't say the name of the place I ordered from and you do have to call and haggle, but PM me if you want to know.
  
 I plan to measure my HD800 when it comes this weekend using my Earth Works M30 mic and REW (RoomEQ Wizard).  I am hoping there is no large spike at 6kHz.  If there is I may just order an HD800s from the same place and compare both for a week or two before returning one.  Might also do the super dupont mod on the HD800 after my return period is up (assuming I don't return it).
  
 Eventually I'll post some THD measurements comparing the XLR-4 versus phono jack on the Oppo HA-1 using the HD800 as a load.  My guess is the noise floor on the phono jack is already very low, but I may make a loop back cable and measure this too.  I like having headroom though so you guys have talked me into an XLR-4 cable.  If I were to pay $200 for one though, I'd likely just order an HD800s.
  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> If you have the $$ and prefer the HD800s, go for it so you don't wonder later.  The quoted price isn't a bad deal considering new, with a return policy (and I am assuming warranty), the balanced cable, the tweaks that are supposed improvements, and IMHO the better aesthetics and what is hopefully a more durable finish.  Now that I have pretty much talked myself into getting the HD800s damnit.......Maybe there are bad experiences with Oppo support out there (how can there NOT be?), but I can't remember seeing one, so I think they are rare.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


>


 
 I will definitely hit you up for that dealer when I am ready, thanks!  Aso, here is a $30 cheaper yet longer cable:  and from pics, XLR connector, wire, and feedback feedback, it looks good to me, probably at least as good as Senn's OEM one:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Sennheiser-HD800-Headphone-Cable-Balanced-/172249465170.
  
 I don't think that they sounded better per say, the noise floor was already below my threshold of hearing, but it is obvious that they are driven better given more power delivered by the Oppo.  It looks to be objectively true, given I don't have to turn the volume knob as much to hit what I am pretty sure is my typical listening level.
  
 P.S. EE here too .


----------



## gPope

Check out BTG-Audio.  I recently got his Midnight cable with XLR's and could not be happier.  Inexpensive and great craftsmanship.
  
 http://www.btg-audio.com/


----------



## etc6849

This Oppo HA-1 really does have a low noise floor even for the onboard DAC and preamp.  I have put my ear into my speaker's horn and can only hear a very very slight hiss.
  
 I never knew of the difference a processor could make until I got rid of my Marantz AV8801 and went with an Emotiva XMC-1.  I immediately heard the difference that thing made.  I think the Oppo HA-1 may even be cleaner sounding than the Emotiva XMC-1 processor, although the XMC-1 has similar crystal clear highs and detailed lows, just not the other features like a nice differential headphone amp. 
  
 I would definitely buy a second used HA-1 if I see one for the right price as I want to use the home theater bypass mode and program my home automation system to auto switch so I can compare the too.  I'm thinking someday I'll write a script to randomly switch between the two (put keep a log) and see if I can objectively tell which is which.
  
 This Oppo HA-1 makes my nVidia Shield android TV box sing.  I would have never thought about using Android as my main media player, but there is jaw dropping sound coming out of it.  Wish I would have bought one in 2014 now!
  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> I will definitely hit you up for that dealer when I am ready, thanks!  Aso, here is a $30 cheaper yet longer cable:  and from pics, XLR connector, wire, and feedback feedback, it looks good to me, probably at least as good as Senn's OEM one:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Sennheiser-HD800-Headphone-Cable-Balanced-/172249465170.
> 
> I don't think that they sounded better per say, the noise floor was already below my threshold of hearing, but it is obvious that they are driven better given more power delivered by the Oppo.  It looks to be objectively true, given I don't have to turn the volume knob as much to hit what I am pretty sure is my typical listening level.
> 
> P.S. EE here too .


----------



## etc6849

Thanks!  I'm leaning toward just chopping the factory cord as I really don't want to pay $150 or more.  I'd probably leave 6-8" on the phono plug end to make an XLR-4 adapter.
  
 Once I get my headphones tomorrow I should know.  Also want to do objective measurements before chopping the cable.  I love clear ultra detailed sound (having owned lots of horn speakers), so I bet I'll be very pleased with this HA-1/HD800 combo.  It will be awesome to have nice sound when I travel.  It really sucks when I have to leave my home theater system.
  
 Quote:


gpope said:


> Check out BTG-Audio.  I recently got his Midnight cable with XLR's and could not be happier.  Inexpensive and great craftsmanship.
> 
> http://www.btg-audio.com/


----------



## Middy

Second hand I cleaned up the internals with Deoxit and the externals connections to a big boost in SQ. There is always better Dacs or Amps, the same as cars but few are a big chunk of both.
I have the Brooklyn now but the jump up isn't as big as I thought..For double the cost.... A competent piece of kit.
Ladder Dacs and purpose made Headphone Amps are better by consensus here and other sites but that's 2 or 3 piece set up. What do you want/ what do you need.
As a starter Amp it's great get it cheap it's hard to beat. 
Keep asking questions and look around always. Oppo was my first so I am bias...

Good luck
Dave


----------



## etc6849

Definitely.  I would not have ever bought the Oppo HA-1 if it wasn't a decent USB DAC and preamp with a remote.  The home theater bypass mode is very cleaver.  Having a great headphone amp is just a bonus for me as I've never owned or even used decent headphones before.
  
 This review is what swayed me:  http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/headphone-amplifier/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-review/
  
 That website always has trustworthy reviews and no BS.  I know because they wouldn't recommend the Marantz AV8801 that I had already owned.  All the other sites with reviews recommending it lost all credibility in my mind.  That thing measured very poorly, but sounded OK.
  
 Quote:


middy said:


> Second hand I cleaned up the internals with Deoxit and the externals connections to a big boost in SQ. There is always better Dacs or Amps, the same as cars but few are a big chunk of both.
> I have the Brooklyn now but the jump up isn't as big as I thought..For double the cost.... A competent piece of kit.
> Ladder Dacs and purpose made Headphone Amps are better by consensus here and other sites but that's 2 or 3 piece set up. What do you want/ what do you need.
> As a starter Amp it's great get it cheap it's hard to beat.
> ...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I was wondering. Would some low noise, 92mm PC fans work on the top of the Oppo grill to help extract some of that heat? Possibly prolonging life?


----------



## Middy

We discussed this before... A low profile noctura fan usb driven from the front but under the unit... Depends how hot it is where you live....Never encase an amp with out good air flow anyway but I don't think heat death is an issue unless it's really hot...

You can move the case back a touch and leave a small gap by the front panel...

Good luck oh and a usb fan controller ...E bay or Aliexpress. ..

Dave


----------



## craftyhack

Yeah, this would be pretty easy, although there really isn't such thing as a good and quiet 92mm fan.  Nowadays either 120mm or 140mm are the standard and are therefore available in may configs, optimized for air flow, or static pressure, or a balance between the two.  Also, some have better noise signatures that others depending on orientation, resistance to airflow, and where in their operating RPM range you run them.  They also make (or perhaps made) fans with temp probes sticking out of the inside of the frame to measure temp of the air flowing through the fan and automate the speed based on that temp.  That curve can't be modified, so if the way it was tuned was unsatisfactory, nothing to be done unless you wanted to mass with putting some resistors into the circuit.
  
 I have been building custom PCs for probably 30 years now, but have only really gotten into custom water cooling loops in the last 5 or 6 years, but in that time the proliferation of parts to support the industry has exploded, so there are probably plenty of options on how to mount and power the fans, as well as materials that are easy to modify to clean it up a bit and make it look OEM.  Sky is the limit once modding comes into play!  Or just keep it simple .  I am about to do some rearranging to move my HA-1 to my main desk, I will check it out for options.  If you want to look around at parts, fans, etc. it is performance-pcs.com, the only major custom PC shop with a good inventory for custom cooling left.  Unfortunately, it is also the ugliest and most poorly designed webshop I have ever seen.  I usually figure out what parts I need somewhere else and then just search their site to get to it.
  
 Also, I have seen a bunch of interesting solutions being released as laptop coolers, which vary widely in approach and design.  It is possible one of those would just work...  perfpcs may have some of those, but Amazon would probably be a better place to check.
  
 That said, this being a class A amp, it is designed to run hot.  I recall hearing that good amp designers would account for the expected steady state operating temp range of the amp and optimize part selection and performance for that range, where a range was required as ambient temperature would affect it. That was what explained why some folks recommended a warm up period for class A amps before use.  I dunno if that is true... but I heard it frequently when I was into 2ch and home theater in the 90's.  Given that, rigging up cooling solutions was discouraged.
  
 My HA-1 does run pretty hot so I used an IR temp gun to measure some parts through the mesh in the top.  I don't recall what temps I saw other than I wasn't too worried about them.  And I have never experienced any of the issues expected from overheating causing protection shutdowns or anything, so I never really worried about it.


----------



## etc6849

Dang my first real pair of headphones (HD800's) sound excellent!  I've tried $50 headphones before and the free ones that come with phones and could never get into wearing them to be honest...  I really should have bought these sooner because I've had them on for a few hours now!
  
*Don't even want to add up how much it was to get my main system to sound close to what these headphones do out of the box... !*

 Finally I hear imaging that is better than my main system and the bass on the HD-800 is dead on (if you like what was recorded anyways).
  
 Think $1000's just in acoustic treatments, 100's of hours to studying RoomEQ Wizard and room acoustics, time spent installing the panels and building 16" thick bass traps, dual JL F212 subs, Dirac, 1000W monoblocks, expensive (even used) world class speakers Klipsch Palladium P-39f's, etc...  I do miss the tactile chest thump, but that's really the only thing I'm not experiencing with these.
  

  
  
 Here are some more pics and REW measurements of what it takes to get close to these headphones and Oppo HA-1: 
 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1J0a4OV_WGLUVZBNUJBR29LTEU
  
*Questions:*
 1. Should unplugging/plugging in the phono jack auto mute the speakers on the HA-1? 
  
 It looks like the intent is you have to manually mute the speakers after setting the mute mode to preamp only.  Since I haven't made an XLR-4 cable yet, the phono jack requires me to dial volume to -15 to 0dB for my audiophile grade test tracks.
  
 2. So if someone hits mute again while I have headphones on I guess this thing will blow my bookshelf speakers as volume is normally around -28dB!?!  Seems really dangerous, but sounds good.  I'll have to check my home automation programming as I integrated the Oppo HA-1, and I can't remember if I coded my doorbell and phone to toggle mute or to set mute to true!
  
 This is a recipe for disaster so I've been manually turning my amp off.  I wish the Oppo would just turn off the trigger when headphones are plugged in.  Would make my life safer.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I too use the Oppo HA-1 for my HD 800-S.   I drive the HA-1 from my 2012 MAC Mini (Pure Music) with a 1TB SSD that is smoking fast (it pegs the meters on Read Write testing).  I even made my own 20ft cable and the volume of the Oppo barely goes past half-way when I really crank it up.   I really think the Class A amp and the 800-S work great together .... Glad it seems too be well liked on these pages...Even that nifty remote will advance my MAC mini to the next song!!            Looking to learn more from you guys...
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## etc6849

I use a $150 nvidia shield android tv box and its USB 3.0 port; works great even with the factory Oppo remote.  I'm playing lossless FLAC files using KODI on the Shield from my upstairs server.  Very impressed with what you can hear for under $2k!
  
 My supplies to make my XLR-4 cable arrive Tuesday.  After the return period I'm just going to sell the cable that came with it as I ordered parts to make several types of XLR-4 adapters and even an XLR-4 extension cable.  The extra headroom will be nice.
  
 Quote:


larrymagoo said:


> I too use the Oppo HA-1 for my HD 800-S.   I drive the HA-1 from my 2012 MAC Mini (Pure Music) with a 1TB SSD that is smoking fast (it pegs the meters on Read Write testing).  I even made my own 20ft cable and the volume of the Oppo barely goes past half-way when I really crank it up.   I really think the Class A amp and the 880-S work great together .... Glad it seems too be well liked on these pages...Even that nifty remote will advance my MAC mini to the next song!!            Looking to learn more from you guys...
> Cheers,
> Larry


----------



## LarryMagoo

The will have a new player to replace the 105 early next year I was told.  It will include UHD & MQA which I was excited about it until I learned that you'd have to Re-buy your entire collection (and that's if they produce it all with MQA tech) and my current monitor, the Sony XBR 75 850C that upscales all to 4K (though not native looks incredible) I'm not sure I will upgrade, though I love Oppo products...I even hear they are selling 10's of millions Smart phones...


----------



## etc6849

I don't blame you.  From an engineering standpoint I don't get the MQA thing unless it's for streaming audio.  FLAC is already lossless, codec's are freely available and hard drive space is dirt cheap.  Also taking analog tape masters and remarketing them as HD audio is a little dishonest but everyone seems to do it.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> Dang my first real pair of headphones (HD800's) sound excellent!  I've tried $50 headphones before and the free ones that come with phones and could never get into wearing them to be honest...  I really should have bought these sooner because I've had them on for a few hours now!
> 
> *Don't even want to add up how much it was to get my main system to sound close to what these headphones do out of the box... !*


 
 After reading that first line I was going to welcome you to the hell of gear addition... then I kept reading.  You, sir, are a hi-fi badass .  I don't know that I have seen many (if any) listening rooms where the TRUE dedication to the perfect sound experience has been pursued to the lengths that I can see from just that one picture.  Then you start talking about the accoustics analysis... wow man, that is awesome!  I have been to boutiques with speakers like Wilson Watt Puppies (or whatever those ugly ass things were called) or my very favorite, Sonus Faber Amati Homage setup, both in 2 ch.  of course they are connected via 4 inch in diameter solid gold speaker wires to $250K monos going to another $1M work of Levinson or Mac gear.  And sure, they sounded great when you in the right spot.  But, did they have wall treatment?  Nope.  Did they eliminate reflective surfaces?  Nope. The didn't even have the speaker positioning correct, and on and on.  So yeah, even with their flashy gold cabling and the BofA's weekly salary worth of gear... I bet your setup would put them to shame, nice work .
  
 And I can't see any pics in those folders .


----------



## etc6849

Thanks for the kind complements!  I updated the link I pasted and tested it in a "private window" so the browser would ignore my gmail credentials it has stored.  It should definitely work for the public, if not try a different browser.  You do have to double click on the pictures folder. 
  
 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1J0a4OV_WGLUVZBNUJBR29LTEU
  
 It turns out my insanity of taking the room out of the equation (multiple subs, room treatments and Dirac) matches what head-fi folks have been doing for decades...  should have come here first.
  
 You don't know how many audio fools snub their nose at my system when I tell them it has klipsch speakers, Emotiva XMC-1 and XPR-1 amps, monoprice cables, etc...  You are right, I've heard a half million dollar system in Omaha, NE once and my system is better.  99% of the folks into audio have never heard a system like mine, let alone the general public.
  
 The dynamics on these headphones are outstanding, but this depends on the source content.  These audio fools have truly never heard dynamics like you headphone guys.  My theater system can really do 126dBA with a room noise floor under 40dBA with very low distortion.  Definitely I'm hearing the jaw dropping dynamics I'm used to on these headphones.
  
 PS: If you are ever near Columbia, SC PM me for a listen.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> I don't blame you.  From an engineering standpoint I don't get the MQA thing unless it's for streaming audio.  FLAC is already lossless, codec's are freely available and hard drive space is dirt cheap.  Also taking analog tape masters and remarketing them as HD audio is a little dishonest but everyone seems to do it.


 
 I have a feeling you would get along famously with Mike and Jason from Schiit audio.  And I agree with you; I studied hard and paid good money to learn EE/CE stuff, and yet I still invest poorly on hi-fi shenanigans.  I have known that room, treatment, etc. were the most important thing, but man that looks like a lot of work!
  
 As far as the new format(s), I am done with media rebuying; finished, finito, kaput.  I have many, many boxes where most of the following are stored:  VHS, LDs, DVDs, HD-DVD(I chose poorly :/), then Blu-Ray... or for audio... LPs, 8-tracks, cassettes, CDs, MDs, LPs again... heavier and thicker this time, SACDs, DVD-A, Blu-Ray, FLAC from HDTracks, even monthly fees for Tidal and other streaming services.  And of course 15 generations of tech to play this stuff.  I a media mogul's moist dream .
  
 But I digress!  Back to the HA-1. I am literally about go down the road that you just spoke to exploit the Oppo as a 2ch amp see what is can do. I have a pair of Focal CMS 40 monitors that will be here next week.  This will be the first of the many monitors I will be auditioning.  I also plan on buying a set of Ymaha HSx's for a secondary reference setup here in a few minutes.  From what I have read, with a set of nice near fields setup correctly, a few well placed treatments, a good upstream chain, and some well recorded material and we will enjoy a aurally magical experience. One just needs some well chosen monitors and some XLRs to @connect Oppo's preamp to the monitor.  The barrier of entry is also quite low, ~$200 for a set of monitors that will do the job nicely (Yamaha HSx, Rokkits, JBL 30x, Adam Audio Fx, Emotiva, etc., or spend $100K if you want.
  
 I do recall some griping about how the poorly the HA-1's volume adjustment worked, and how unintuitive and unhelpful preamp functionality worked early in the HA-1's life, including nuances you pointed out.  I think one answer was to insert a TRS adapter when done listening on phones so that was it will always be a conscience


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> Thanks for the kind complements!  I updated the link I pasted and tested it in a "private window" so the browser would ignore my gmail credentials it has stored.  It should definitely work for the public, if not try a different browser.  You do have to double click on the pictures folder.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1J0a4OV_WGLUVZBNUJBR29LTEU
> 
> ...


 
 Really??  What are you up to tonight?  I'll bring a sleeping bag full of media and headphones .  And yep, what you just said is why I am here as well, a more economical(LOL) way to enjoy the same pursuit.  I have been acquiring second hand gear for ~20 years to build out something to listen to as well (most of it listed in my profile), but I haven't put much effort into it because of Head-Fi.  And gear like the HA-1 specifically is very attractive to pragmatists... multifunctional, pretty but not pretentious, and knows how to do its jobs well!
  
 On a side note, assuming you have been working on your gear for a while, do you recall a forum called digitaltheater.com/forum?  From late 90's till RIP in 2003.


----------



## etc6849

Here's my bedroom setup where the HA-1 is.  It's a great sounding setup/combo.  No kidding, this is the best bookshelf set I've heard.  Very dynamic and the king size bed really helps the acoustics versus the living room!  The speakers are on closeout right now too.  Can be had for about 60% of MSRP if you wanted a pair, I can send the coupon code/site.  The amp is hard to find now but is very clean and weighs about 120lbs or so.
  
 Oppo HA-1
 Klipsch P-17b
 Emotiva XPR-2 (pure differential amp with 600W into 8 ohms).
  

  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> I have a feeling you would get along famously with Mike and Jason from Schiit audio.  And I agree with you; I studied hard and paid good money to learn EE/CE stuff, and yet I still invest poorly on hi-fi shenanigans.  I have known that room, treatment, etc. were the most important thing, but man that looks like a lot of work!
> 
> As far as the new format(s), I am done with media rebuying; finished, finito, kaput.  I have many, many boxes where most of the following are stored:  VHS, LDs, DVDs, HD-DVD(I chose poorly :/), then Blu-Ray... or for audio... LPs, 8-tracks, cassettes, CDs, MDs, LPs again... heavier and thicker this time, SACDs, DVD-A, Blu-Ray, FLAC from HDTracks, even monthly fees for Tidal and other streaming services.  And of course 15 generations of tech to play this stuff.  I a media mogul's moist dream .
> 
> ...


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


>


 
 Yes, please do send me the info on those speakers and the amp, I have always admired Emotiva stuff but have yet to purchase any to experience... yet.


----------



## etc6849

I graduated college in 2002, so I didn't have money back then...  It's kind of like that now though.  No way can I buy a Tesla Model S because I have been addicted to audio gear for the last 8 years or so.  These last few iterations I've gotten much better about only buying used or refurb gear so I don't lose money as I iterate through systems.
  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> On a side note, assuming you have been working on your gear for a while, do you recall a forum called digitaltheater.com/forum?  From late 90's till RIP in 2003.


----------



## etc6849

This is the site I bought the speakers from: http://www.acousticsounddesign.com
  
 Search "palladium" and scroll to the P-17b speakers.  I'll PM the coupon code (think I remember it) for another 15% off.
  
 The amp is harder to find.  Just set up an email alert at this site:  http://www.hifishark.com/search?q=xpr-2
  
 Specs on this "smaller" XPR-2 amp... 
 http://www.audioholics.com/amplifier-reviews/emotiva-xpr-2-pre
  
 My other amps on my towers are XPR-1's:
 http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/amplifier/power-amplifier/emotiva-xpr-1-monoblock-power-amplifier/
  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> Yes, please do send me the info on those speakers and the amp, I have always admired Emotiva stuff but have yet to purchase any to experience... yet.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


>


 
 Thanks!  I just got the coupon in PM too, thanks for that.  This site has many things for sale, some of which look like bargains.  Looks like I have plans tonight .  Oh yes, and the pictures worked, looks fantastic.  And really comfortable and cosy.  Those subs... man... the surrounds look to be as thick as tires.  I sure bet you can fell those things thumping your chest!  And that rack of amps is sweet.  I bet either the power company loves you or they suspect of something.  That Dr. Octopus thing made them look really bad and they are still sensitive about it ..\


----------



## LarryMagoo

In case anyone reading this thinks poorly about the Remote...one of the reviews I read on the HA-1 said the remote was way too sensitive...I think thats BS cause mine works great!  I can turn the volume real easy...in fact I can see the DB meter Volume readings from across the room ....The Volume knob rotates also giving visual clues as what the remote is doing...


----------



## Bangkokphoto

@LarryMagoo
  
 When I lift my finger off the volume button; there is a 0.5 second delay; so the volume does not stop for (-/+) 0.5-1.0db. I'm going to refer to this as "knob inertia".. I don't know if it's the remote, knob, or motor, but it *is* an issue which could annoy people.
  
@WayTooCrazy
  
 It looks good, sounds great. I can live with the the bugs I described. 
  
 If you intend to place the HA-1 in an enclosed environment *DO NOT* buy it. And to respond to the people claiming its "designed" to operate this hot; nothing in the world consumer audio should have an exterior surface capable of burning you. The problem worked itself out; not very scientific; but I assure you it's true. 
  
 HD800 Fanboys: entry level Stax "earspeakers" are better than HD800/HD800s.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bangkokphoto said:


> @WayTooCrazy
> 
> It looks good, sounds great. I can live with the the bugs I described.
> 
> ...


 
 I was looking at going with either the HA-1 and a Woo Audio WA6, or the skip that and just go with the WA8. I don't really need it transportable, but it is nice that it is.
  
 On your second statement, which Stax do you refer to here?


----------



## Bangkokphoto

craftyhack said:


> {...}including a more than few gaming marathons for 16+ hrs {...} Maybe there are bad experiences with Oppo support out there (how can there NOT be?), but I can't remember seeing one, so I think they are rare.


 
  
@craftyhack Can you describe your settings for gaming?; I cannot get game audio to play over the Oppo via USB or Optical. All of the windows sounds work; foobar works, vlc works. I cannot any of the games I own working over the HA-1: (GTAV, NFS Most Wanted/The Run, Sniper Elite V2, Battlefield). Im sure this is my mistake with a setting somewhere.
  
 Oppo support responded to me; their response to my request for WHQL drivers was disappointing. Basically: we dont have WHQL, dont want WHQL, and will never have WHQL because it slows us down. I accepted that. Then I was thinking about it a few days later::: Slows what down? Your ONE driver revision in 3 years? Your online knowledge base answering 4 FAQs? Then I looked at the Support for their BDP players; its unreal; constant firmware updates; very detailed clear setup instructions; even how to set the BDP for ASIO from several different applications. 
  
 Another oddity about Oppo Digital support; the Japanese Oppo Digital support forum is the most helpful. *Oppo Support admitted it* and told me to use google translate... lol


----------



## LarryMagoo

bangkokphoto said:


> HD800 Fanboys: entry level Stax "earspeakers" are better than HD800/HD800s.


 
 This is YOUR opinion ....don't force your crap on everyone else!


----------



## Allanmarcus

bangkokphoto said:


> @LarryMagoo
> 
> When I lift my finger off the volume button; there is a 0.5 second delay; so the volume does not stop for (-/+) 0.5-1.0db. I'm going to refer to this as "knob inertia".. I don't know if it's the remote, knob, or motor, but it *is* an issue which could annoy people.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I too see knob inertia, but only when I hold the volume not he remote for more than 1 "clock". If I tap tap tap on the remote's volume rocker, I get pretty precise control. That said, the HA-1 is right next to me at my desk, so I usually use the volume knob.
  
 As for the heat issue, mine doesn't get that warm. How long do you have it on before it gets so hot that it burns you? I played mine for 30 minutes and the solid part of the top (not the grill) was only 82 degrees (F) right next to the grill.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

larrymagoo said:


> This is YOUR opinion ....don't force your crap on everyone else!


 
 I love how the thread was hijacked for 2-3 pages of a Sennheiser viral marketing effort and that was ok with you. One mention of Stax sets you off.
  
 Well stop turning an HA-1 Impressions thread into an HD800 viral marketing campaign and rewire instruction thread. Sennheiser trolls are the worst; go rewire that junk and find an appropriate thread tell everyone alllll about it. Don't forget your invoice to Sennheiser AP to get paid for all your mentions today.  
  
@Allanmarcus First 2 days it was over 80C (170F) on the top vent + around; the vent reached that within 15 minutes of use and stayed there for hours. Power cord remained ice cold. Volume knob was ice cold, sides were warm, back was slightly warm; didnt touch the bottom.
  
 Now, over a month later the top vent+around is 43C (110F) constant; nothing dangerous now but higher than yours for some reason. I keep the room at 22C (72F).


----------



## polecrab

allanmarcus said:


> I played mine for 30 minutes and the solid part of the top (not the grill) was only 82 degrees (F) right next to the grill.




Do you keep your room ice cold or something? My grill is usually 25-35 deg F higher than the ambient temp. I keep chocolate in the fridge, so if I want to soften it up, I just set it on a dish next to (not covering) the grill for a minute.


----------



## Allanmarcus

polecrab said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I played mine for 30 minutes and the solid part of the top (not the grill) was only 82 degrees (F) right next to the grill.
> ...




LOL, nope, not ice cold. About 75F.

I let the amp continue to play (into my HD800  for another 90 minutes. Temp around the grill is 115F. Very warm, but not 175!


----------



## polecrab

Ok 115F is pretty normal for me. For a second there I thought you had an updated unit that had better heat mgt.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Oppo should start slapping heatsinks on the sides... like this.
http://www.heatsinkusa.com/3-500-wide-extruded-aluminum-heatsink/
  

  
 @3.5" wide, .75" deep and 13" in length, it is only $14.95 per side for extra cooling by airflow.


----------



## etc6849

Nothing like being objective or providing useful information; name calling is definitely the better way to go 
  
 Just curious have you owned and listened to the HD800 at length?  The soundstage/image sounds very realistic and accurate to me and the dynamics are very very good (matches every objective review that I read).  I'd love to own a pair of Stax SR-009's and like the looks of them, just can't justify the cost especially when it would never be my main system. 
  
 Still the HD800's are very comfortable and portable too; although we'll see how traveling with the HA-1 goes.  I'm thinking my $984 was a decent investment and it would be very easy to resell them for $750 after I've used them for a year.
  
 Your entitled to your opinion, but almost every review I read before buying says the opposite.  A $700 electrostatic headphone would have a hard time competing with the HD800 if you go off of what people who review them say.  I don't have any headphones to compare to the HD800 though and don't plan to buy another pair for a very long time.  I did read the Stax SR-009 is the world's best headphone though, and knew I was only buying a world class headphone and not the best.  I'm fine with that for $984 and it doesn't make me a fanboy.
  
 Quote:


bangkokphoto said:


> HD800 Fanboys: entry level Stax "earspeakers" are better than HD800/HD800s.


----------



## polecrab

waytoocrazy said:


> Oppo should start slapping heatsinks on the sides... like this.




And they should turn off the class a amp module when nothing's plugged in to the headphone jacks. 90% of the time I'm using the pre outs to drive my speakers and it seems like a waste to have all that heat being generated, reducing life of the components and burning energy, for no reason.


----------



## etc6849

Seems silly doesn't it?  Up until last week I had never plugged headphones into the thing as I really bought it to run off my nvdia shield android tv box and feed into an amp for my bookshelf speakers in my bedroom.
  
 Kind of like no auto speaker mute feature when i plug headphones in...
  
 Quote:


polecrab said:


> And they should turn off the class a amp module when nothing's plugged in to the headphone jacks. 90% of the time I'm using the pre outs to drive my speakers and it seems like a waste to have all that heat being generated, reducing life of the components and burning energy, for no reason.


----------



## polecrab

Regarding pre outs not muting automatically when you plug in headphones, at least you can hit the mute button. Sometimes I forget and I wonder why the bass sounds so powerful on my HD600 and then I realize I've been blasting my subwoofer late at night. I know that the HA-1 really isn't the ideal preamp for someone who mostly listens to speakers like me, but all the other units in a similar price range either had a bunch of analog and phono inputs I didn't want or not enough digital inputs or no extra pres for sub. Basically, I wish there was a unit that had all the features of the HA-1 except that the headphone circuit was off when nothing's plugged in. Well, bass mgt and DSP room correction would have been nice too.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wanted the HA-1 to be the centerpiece in my Headphone/2.2 listening room. If I have to remember to turn parts of the unit off in order to listen to headphones and vice-versa, then I probably should look at a decent Integrated receiver instead then.


----------



## etc6849

I've been just turning my amp off. Unfortunately, I don't know of any AVR that can compete with the HA-1 in terms of measurements/SQ: http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/headphone-amplifier/oppo-ha-1-headphone-amplifier-review/

How do you currently do bass management in your 2.2 setup?



waytoocrazy said:


> I wanted the HA-1 to be the centerpiece in my Headphone/2.2 listening room. If I have to remember to turn parts of the unit off in order to listen to headphones and vice-versa, then I probably should look at a decent Integrated receiver instead then.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

> How do you currently do bass management in your 2.2 setup?


 
 I don't. My AVR duties are strictly for the Home Theater (which is why I need a listening room). I have a desktop setup that is full of Schiit gear that I use for my PC. I'm converting space in my garage to a listening room (instead of storage), so I'll be setting up my Quad 11L2 and subwoofers in there.


----------



## polecrab

Depends on what features you need. When you want to listen to your headphones you'll either have to turn off your speaker amp and subs or set the HA-1 to mute. And if you don't want signal in your headphones all the time, you'll have to unplug them when listening with speakers. And you'll have constant heat from the class A headphone stage, even when you're only listening to the non-amplified pre-outs. But I put up with it because I don't know of another preamp in this price range that has convenient features like iPhone connectivity, Bluetooth, 2 sets of pre-outs, headphone selectable gain, etc. I had the Parasound Zdac 2 for a couple of weeks and that thing was a piece of garbage.


----------



## LarryMagoo

My Oppo was running 100-106 F....yesterday while listening  to my 800S...The inside was @ 77 where I set my A/C to.   The more I use that amp the more I enjoy it....great sound, information the screen provides ....and source of Heat in the Winter...


----------



## SpudHarris

Sad day... Plugged a faulty kettle lead into my speaker amp and for some reason it blew my HA-1??? They were connected via RCA's and are powered from the same outlet but can't understand why? Everything else in my chain is fine (separate DAC, Music server etc..) even my speaker amp is working fine.

HA-1 has gone back to OPPO digital UK today, just hope they can fix it.


----------



## etc6849

I'm assuming your subs have speaker in/out connections with phase and crossover adjustments?  If so the HA-1 would make a great preamp.  You can use RoomEQ Wizard (REW) (free software) and a calibrated minidsp usb mic to time align fairly accurately (new feature that was just added).  
  
 You can also buy a stereo version of Dirac software for room corrrection if you use a PC or mac for music and get excellent room correction you can toggle on/off.  If the HA-1 was my main setup that is what I would do.
  
 In the Oppo's menu you can set the mute to mute only the preout and not the headphones.  Then you just hit mute on the remote when you insert your head phones and it would mute subs and speakers.  I just turn off my amp in case I forget volume is still high after I unplug my headphones.  The XLR cable I'll make tomorrow will fix this high volume issue.
  
 I hear you about wanting separate theater and two channel rooms.  My theater screen affects my imaging as it is very wide.  It took an insane amount of time and room treatments to get my stereo image to be ~175 degrees.  I suspect moving my speakers closer would have helped imaging with fewer treatments.
  
 I use an Emotiva XMC-1 in my theater and it sounds excellent.  It has bass management and Dirac along with a fully balanced differential stereo preamp for front left and right...  However, I don't think the headphone amp on it is what you are looking for if you are posting here.
  
 Quote:


waytoocrazy said:


> I don't. My AVR duties are strictly for the Home Theater (which is why I need a listening room). I have a desktop setup that is full of Schiit gear that I use for my PC. I'm converting space in my garage to a listening room (instead of storage), so I'll be setting up my Quad 11L2 and subwoofers in there.


----------



## polecrab

etc6849, how do you time align your mains and sub using just your HA-1 and REW? That's what I'd like to do.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

etc6849 said:


> However, I don't think the headphone amp on it is what you are looking for if you are posting here.


 
 Correct. I'm mostly a headphone person. I'm still starting out though. In a listening room, that may change, as my family does not like my musical tastes. So, they make it hard for me to listen on speakers. In my own room though, we'll see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## i20bot

Does the HA-1 have a built in crossfeed or something?  It seems to display a soundstage, which I've always liked with my speakers, HD580 and HD650, but I just got the HD700 and it didn't sound so good on it.  Since the HD700s already have a big soundstage, it seems like the HA-1 is also applying it's own soundstage to it too so it makes the 700 sound thinner and have less bass.  Because when I plugged the 700 into my phone it sounded fuller and had more bass.  Also noticed this with the Pioneer SE-A1000s since it has a big soundstage too.  The Pioneers sounded like there's a piece of paper in between your ears and the headphones.
  
 So last night I took out the M-Stage 2 Classic I bought a month ago and never really tested it out.  They both sound much better on the M-Stage.  The paper feeling is gone from the Pioneers and the 700s doesn't sound as distant.


----------



## Dickies

i20bot said:


> Does the HA-1 have a built in crossfeed or something?  It seems to display a soundstage, which I've always liked with my speakers, HD580 and HD650, but I just got the HD700 and it didn't sound so good on it.  Since the HD700s already have a big soundstage, it seems like the HA-1 is also applying it's own soundstage to it too so it makes the 700 sound thinner and have less bass.  Because when I plugged the 700 into my phone it sounded fuller and had more bass.  Also noticed this with the Pioneer SE-A1000s since it has a big soundstage too.  The Pioneers sounded like there's a piece of paper in between your ears and the headphones.
> 
> So last night I took out the M-Stage 2 Classic I bought a month ago and never really tested it out.  They both sound much better on the M-Stage.  The paper feeling is gone from the Pioneers and the 700s doesn't sound as distant.


 

 crossfeed in my experience has decreased soundstage, if anything the ha-1 does the OPPOsite separating the channels well rather than mashing them together.

 interesting you didn't like the hd700 with the ha-1 I had the 700's for a while and thought the best I heard them was from my ha-1.


----------



## craftyhack

I am curious what you are talking about, but I don't have any of the headphones on your affected list, the HD650 and HD800s are my only "wide sound stage" headphones.  Most of my others are planars (HE500, LCD3, LCD-XC, and PM1) and compared to my only other good stack (Schiit G/M 1st gen), they sound just as good on either.  I am not great at telling the difference between different DACs assuming they are decent though, I would have failed Tyll's blind DAC/AMP tests HARD.
  
 This is some great info on how to get more out of the HA-1, and perfect timing!  I hear that for computer / desk setups like mine, there is no comparison to using near field monitors to get the same sound stage, etc. as wearing headphones.  My Focal CMS 40's studio monitors are here, and I am assuming that proper calibration is the same as getting your display ISF calibrated, you don't know what you are missing until you get it done.  Thanks for posting the info on the software etc. to use!  Once (if) I get the accompanying Focal CMS sub($1k :/), it does have the pass thru for the monitors where then there are a few additional adjustments for the system done via the sub.
  
 As far as alternatives for a 2.0 control centers, I looked for months and had zero luck, although I found plenty of posts for folks looking for the same thing.  I also looked for 5.1 support as opposed to just 2 channel, but would have had to spend many thousands to get what the HA-1 does.  I basically needed a receiver as I needed switching for HDMI(g-Sync monitors only have one DP and one HDMI :/), Optical digital, and USB (I have never seen a receiver or pre/pro with USB source switching anyway).  I am using the USB switch (4 USB devices switched between 4 PCs) for keyboard/mouse as well as HA-1 switching between PCs.  Ignoring USB switching, forget finding an HA-1 level implementation at anywhere in the same ballpark of price.  Also, as my desk is a 3 piece behemoth that I am partial to which has walls behind it and on both sides with a hutch limiting vertical desk space, I barely have room for the HA-1 so there is no way a full size receiver would fit anyway.  I couldn't find one receiver with HDMI switching and with with the HA-1's footprint (or smaller).  Maybe one day I will tire of compromising my for this office set...
  
 I ended up purchasing individual devices for switching HDMI, Optical, and USB from Amazon (~$100 for all not including cables) to eliminate all of the plug swapping as I switch PCs and/or sources, which together with the HA-1 is a bit more receiver like I guess.
  
 Since everything has IR remotes, I can use my phone (or a harmony) to orchestrate everything, including managing the muting/etc. as I switch from headphones to monitors.  That is the closest I could get to receiver convenience in a limited space with the HA-1, not very :/.


----------



## etc6849

Read this thread closely. Has some REW files you can also download to see what I learned. My alignment was already decent, but I do like how the image and sub blend now; thanks to jtalden and markus.

I would do the excess group delay method or the impulse aligning method. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/146170-issue-timing-reference-loop-back-xmc-1-sub-time-alignment.html#/topics/146170?_k=6a3bym



polecrab said:


> etc6849, how do you time align your mains and sub using just your HA-1 and REW? That's what I'd like to do.


----------



## Allanmarcus

i20bot said:


> Does the HA-1 have a built in crossfeed or something?  It seems to display a soundstage, which I've always liked with my speakers, HD580 and HD650, but I just got the HD700 and it didn't sound so good on it.  Since the HD700s already have a big soundstage, it seems like the HA-1 is also applying it's own soundstage to it too so it makes the 700 sound thinner and have less bass.  Because when I plugged the 700 into my phone it sounded fuller and had more bass.  Also noticed this with the Pioneer SE-A1000s since it has a big soundstage too.  The Pioneers sounded like there's a piece of paper in between your ears and the headphones.
> 
> So last night I took out the M-Stage 2 Classic I bought a month ago and never really tested it out.  They both sound much better on the M-Stage.  The paper feeling is gone from the Pioneers and the 700s doesn't sound as distant.



The HD700 has a very unique frequency response curve in the treble region, and the oppo ha-1 can sound a bit harsh to some people. It's possible this combination just doesn't work well, especially for you.


----------



## i20bot

dickies said:


> crossfeed in my experience has decreased soundstage, if anything the ha-1 does the OPPOsite separating the channels well rather than mashing them together.
> 
> interesting you didn't like the hd700 with the ha-1 I had the 700's for a while and thought the best I heard them was from my ha-1.


 
 Oh, I thought crossfeed was supposed to emulate soundstage?  But yeah it does seperate very well.  Which is why I like it with my speakers.  But I dunno, maybe it was just the first impression of the HD700 that made me feel differently.  The M-Stage does have a harder thud type bass to it and it pushes the mids more forward.  Maybe that's just what I'm hearing.


----------



## Dickies

i20bot said:


> Oh, I thought crossfeed was supposed to emulate soundstage?  But yeah it does seperate very well.  Which is why I like it with my speakers.  But I dunno, maybe it was just the first impression of the HD700 that made me feel differently.  The M-Stage does have a harder thud type bass to it and it pushes the mids more forward.  Maybe that's just what I'm hearing.


 
  
 Sometimes when listening to headphones you might notice sounds you're supposed to be hearing at 12 o'clock to you you might be hearing at 11 and 1, at the same time you're getting much more of a sense or 4 and 8 o'clock than you would vs speakers, as I understand it that is what crossfeed aims to rectify I thought the hd700 was one of those headphones
 now if this was happening to with a pair of speakers you'd just turn you speakers in towards each other a touch, that is how a good crossfeed should work, and is why lots of headphones angle drivers I believe.

 Along with my ha-1 I have an audio-gd nfb27h and I think that has more bass impact than the ha-1, I felt the 700's made up for that with the ha-1 just seems out tastes differ there, and the combination of the ha-1 sometimes plastic sounds and the hd700's love for burying singers and way over hyping cymbals and hihats did get to me in the end


----------



## polecrab

etc6849 said:


> Read this thread closely. Has some REW files you can also download to see what I learned. My alignment was already decent, but I do like how the image and sub blend now; thanks to jtalden and markus.
> 
> I would do the excess group delay method or the impulse aligning method.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/146170-issue-timing-reference-loop-back-xmc-1-sub-time-alignment.html#/topics/146170?_k=6a3bym




Thanks etc6849, but looks like they're talking about using an Emo HT processor to apply correction. I had thought you were using just the HA-1 to time align your mains and subs and was wondering how this was possible without an additional piece of hardware.


----------



## eddprzz

Man i just love the look of it so gorgeous


----------



## craftyhack

polecrab said:


> Thanks etc6849, but looks like they're talking about using an Emo HT processor to apply correction. I had thought you were using just the HA-1 to time align your mains and subs and was wondering how this was possible without an additional piece of hardware.


 
 I don't think it is possible with no additional hardware, but depending on which outputs you are using, it may be inexpensive to add.  I was thinking of incorporating a studio monitor controller (to run more than one set of monitors is my main thing), and I have seen controllers add some DSP before, but I found this which is promising, if someone has continued with this idea to do more full blown correction via a monitor controller.  I don't know how transparent such a device would be, perhaps doing more harm than good, still searching.
  
 http://www.jblpro.com/www/products/vintage/vintage-recording-broadcast/msc1
  
 There are software/hardware solutions as well, but then things are getting complicated and expensive .


----------



## polecrab

That's what I've always thought. If you're already committed to the HA-1 and a sub, there doesn't seem to be way to do room correction without some redundancy or doing D->A conversions twice, etc. It's probably just more efficient to base your system around a miniDSP or Lyngdorf or comparable unit.


----------



## craftyhack

polecrab said:


> That's what I've always thought. If you're already committed to the HA-1 and a sub, there doesn't seem to be way to do room correction without some redundancy or doing D->A conversions twice, etc. It's probably just more efficient to base your system around a miniDSP or Lyngdorf or comparable unit.


 
 After more research, I am coming to the same conclusion.  While some solutions offer adjustments in the analog domain, I guess there isn't anything capable of applying anything more complex.  I did find Audessey XT32 DAW plugins that came with everything needed to measure for and apply ARC, but as you said in the digital domain, but then it is in digital domain (and we need to be using a DAW ).  Yeah, a whole lot easier just to use something other than the HA-1.  Oh well...


----------



## etc6849

You can do similar adjustments using the same graphs jtaldon and I are talking about in that thread if your sub has controls.  However, your sub MUST have speaker in and speaker out connections and you should have your speakers hooked to these.
  
 For example, time delay on an AVR is equivalent to the Phase knob on your sub.  Some subs have just a 180 degree switch.  This made a difference for me in time aligning my subs even though my polarity was correct!  I also changed the crossover slope of my subs in that thread, but most subwoofers don't let you adjust the octaves/dB slope.  Note that sometimes you need to subtract from your sub's time delay; in this case you would have to try putting the subs closer to the listening position.  The phase knob isn't psychic so it can only add delay to the subwoofer's output.  
  
 To be honest, this is a little complicated the first couple times you do it.  I would start by doing some baseline measurements and studying them.  Even if I had no phase knob, I would still experiment and try swapping sub polarity and moving the sub closer or farther from the listening position as needed.
  
 One thing to think about is if you want room correction with the Oppo HA-1 is to use the Dirac software (stereo version).  If your sub(s) have speaker in/out connections it is worth using those as Dirac would do a decent job time aligning everything for you.  This is because the stereo signal would be processed by the Dirac software then go through the sub, then to your loud speaker.  Yes it will have to do extra processing, and you would/should turn it off when using headphones.  Definitely the Dirac room correction is for speakers only.  Dirac does a wonderful job fixing impulse response issues, something that can't be fixed by traditional EQ (but can be fixed via room treatments too which is a passive option to consider).
  
 There is also the miniDSP option for bass management, but it would mean putting another device in your signal path.  Honestly, getting good bass requires at least two matching subs of decent quality.  I would really spend my money and time on that and doing measurements with REW before ever trying room correction.  Also, plenty of other options such as bass traps and absorption on the walls, outboard analog crossovers placed between your HA-1 and amp, etc...  
  
 I understand most audiophiles are purist and against room correction, but the Dirac software will improve the imaging of your speakers and will likely improve the time alignment.
  
 Quote:


polecrab said:


> Thanks etc6849, but looks like they're talking about using an Emo HT processor to apply correction. I had thought you were using just the HA-1 to time align your mains and subs and was wondering how this was possible without an additional piece of hardware.


----------



## polecrab

etc6849 said:


> You can do similar adjustments using the same graphs jtaldon and I are talking about in that thread if your sub has controls.



Yes, I was planning to do this, use measurements from REW to guide me in adjusting my speaker controls. However, this has limitations in how much you can correct for group delay. For example, my understanding is that due to the low pass filters and other factors in the sub, the sub output will generally be delayed compared to the mains, so if you're only using sub controls, there's no way to really correct for this without positioning the sub much closer to the listening position. Once you position the sub so that its output reaches you before the mains, then you can use the phase controls to delay the sub so that it's not only in phase but also impulse-aligned with the mains. Because of this, I had to place my sub in a really awkward location along the side wall near the listening position with really long RCA cables going to it. I would have rather put the sub along the front wall behind the mains, but then it would have been impossible to have my sub signal in time with my mains without some additional processing hardware. That's why I was hoping you had figured out a way to do this just using REW with the HA-1.


----------



## etc6849

Exactly, your understanding is 100% correct unless you delay  the signal going to your main speakers your sub will always be closer.
  
 If you've thought about time aligning your loudspeaker's tweeter and woofer with a speaker crossover (maybe a used Electrovoice DX-38) and then bi-amping, there are improvements to gain in doing this and then you could use the DX-38 to add a delay to both the tweeter and woofer.  Of course this will complicate your setup even more requiring double the number of amps.  This really will help clean up inter-modulation distortion as the frequencies going to each amp are limited, provides more headroom, etc...
  
 You could also just use a DX-38 or a similar processor to crossover your mains and sub; it can time delay the signal going to the speaker's amp and/or sub separately.  MiniDSP has cheaper options to do this too.  Would look like Oppo HA-1->DX-38->AMP->Speakers and Oppo HA-1->DX-38->amplified subs.
  
 Dirac on your PC or Mac that connects to the HA-1 is a lot easier way to go, but if you really want the best possible clarity from your speakers, I'd also consider active bi-amping in an end all setup and also using Dirac.
  
 Quote:


polecrab said:


> Yes, I was planning to do this, use measurements from REW to guide me in adjusting my speaker controls. However, this has limitations in how much you can correct for group delay. For example, my understanding is that due to the low pass filters and other factors in the sub, the sub output will generally be delayed compared to the mains, so if you're only using sub controls, there's no way to really correct for this without positioning the sub much closer to the listening position. Once you position the sub so that its output reaches you before the mains, then you can use the phase controls to delay the sub so that it's not only in phase but also impulse-aligned with the mains. Because of this, I had to place my sub in a really awkward location along the side wall near the listening position with really long RCA cables going to it. I would have rather put the sub along the front wall behind the mains, but then it would have been impossible to have my sub signal in time with my mains without some additional processing hardware. That's why I was hoping you had figured out a way to do this just using REW with the HA-1.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Hello,

I am the trying this unit as I am out of town and have access to one for the next couple days. How do I use the HA-1 as simply a DAC outputing a signal into an external headamp I brought along with me? I essentially want to use the DAC portion of the unit only to try with a portable tube amp I brought along.

Would I connect the RCA preouts to the RCA inputs on the external amp? Do I use fixed volume in theater bypass mode? I tried doing this and was getting no sound in my external amp. 

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## polecrab

That should work





liu junyuan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the trying this unit as I am out of town and have access to one for the next couple days. How do I use the HA-1 as simply a DAC outputing a signal into an external headamp I brought along with me? I essentially want to use the DAC portion of the unit only to try with a portable tube amp I brought along.
> 
> ...



That should have worked. When you test it, is the HA-1 getting signal (are the VU meters active)? You might want to plug in headphones directly into the HA-1, but don't put it on your head because you might hurt your ears, and play something quiet and see if there's sound from the headphones. Depending on what happens, you can troubleshoot from there (did you select the correct input, did you select the digital input that you're using as HT bypass, is the mute off, etc.).


----------



## etc6849

Can't believe this little thing drives my HD800 headphones: https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/
  
 Pretty nice travel companion.  Max volume is not really loud on soft tracks but a decent level; my headphones are ~324 ohms.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> Can't believe this little thing drives my HD800 headphones: https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/
> 
> Pretty nice travel companion.  Max volume is not really loud on soft tracks but a decent level; my headphones are ~324 ohms.


 
 I have no need for that little amp... but after reading about it when it came out I tried to justify it anyway, I really like Oppo's stuff, and the features on the HA-2 look great for the price.  Same thing with this HA-1, after having it for a while only as a HP amp (I way over bought on features).  I just finished setting up the Focal CMS 40 "professional" studio monitors and integrating the HA-1 better with my PCs.  I now have multiple S/PDIF sources going into it via a 4x4 optical switch, all three PCs going into it via a 4x4 USB switch (the other three ports are for a K70  LUX RGB and G900 Chaos mouse).  Now with 1 click of a button I switch I/O between PCs, and from what I can tell there is no impact to sound quality.  Now I have instant access(no more plugging/unplugging stuff) to use either headphones or monitors on any of my PCs where before I didn't use the HA-1 nearly as much because it was a PITA.  These Focal monitors sound incredible driven by the HA-1 when playing DSD or high res via USB from JRiver on PC.  And not very great with not good source material but that is what they were designed to do so I accept that.  The were a total PITA to setup to get the right imaging given my work space, but it was worth it!  I think even these entry level monitors (at $900 a pair :/) do some things better than my best headphones can do, I can only imagine monitors from Dynaudio, higher Focal Lines, Genelec, Neumann, or other lines that reportedly blow these Focals out of the water assuming a good signal chain and good source material.
  
 That said, I also get some of the feature requests in this thread, having an always on class A amp isn't ideal and switching between headphones and monitors could be more convenient.  But, I am also happy with the features that are included (bypass and mute options) that make it easier to use than most DAC/AMPs I have looked at in a setup I don't think it was designed for.  Overall I am really happy I picked this over some of the other options I was considering given they wouldn't have been able to do this at all.


----------



## etc6849

My cable turned out decent.  Seems to have more bass, but I will measure so you guys can compared to using the stereo phono jack.  I posted some measurements using the phono jack and the HA-1 here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/23205#post_12773379
  
 and
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/23220#post_12773550
  
 Have enough extra cable and connectors to make XLR-4 to whatever is needed too.


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> My cable turned out decent.  Seems to have more bass, but I will measure so you guys can compared to using the stereo phono jack.  I posted some measurements using the phono jack and the HA-1 here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/23205#post_12773379
> 
> and
> ...


 
 How much did it end up costing you all in if you don't mind my asking?  I have wondered if it is worth it to get into DIY, and I know it is cheaper, but not sure if cheap enough to have to deal with it .


----------



## etc6849

Honestly didn't cost a bunch, maybe $65 in materials just for the one cable where $44 was for the dumb two pin connectors.  I probably could have gotten one for $200+ of similar quality.  I used some nice Magomi shielded 2 wire, 25 gauge mic cable.  It's super flexible.  There's about 32 feet of wire as I braided them together.
  
 The problem is I have extra techflex sleeving in various colors, extra cable, different 3M 5 foot heat shrink sizes (the expensive stuff with glue), extra connectors to make adapters, 25 feet of magomi 24 gauge 4 conductor cable (to make an XLR-4 extension cable), etc...  If you count my leftovers and extras it was well more than $200 in supplies; most stuff comes in 25 foot increments from parts express.  I could make several more headphone cables, but no way would I sell them for less than $200.  I don't know how that guy on ebay does it for $120, but I value my time much more than that.
  
 No way would I buy one off ebay after soldering the two pin connectors.  They are tuff even for those that have EE degrees, but I didn't have any issues just super small and getting heat shrink over the individual pins was a PITA.  I can only imagine the botched solder job these overseas cables have, no heat shrink to prevent shorts, etc...


----------



## craftyhack

etc6849 said:


> Honestly didn't cost a bunch, maybe $65 in materials just for the one cable where $44 was for the dumb two pin connectors.  I probably could have gotten one for $200+ of similar quality.  I used some nice Magomi shielded 2 wire, 25 gauge mic cable.  It's super flexible.  There's about 32 feet of wire as I braided them together.
> 
> The problem is I have extra techflex sleeving in various colors, extra cable, different 3M 5 foot heat shrink sizes (the expensive stuff with glue), extra connectors to make adapters, 25 feet of magomi 24 gauge 4 conductor cable (to make an XLR-4 extension cable), etc...  If you count my leftovers and extras it was well more than $200 in supplies; most stuff comes in 25 foot increments from parts express.  I could make several more headphone cables, but no way would I sell them for less than $200.  I don't know how that guy on ebay does it for $120, but I value my time much more than that.
> 
> No way would I buy one off ebay after soldering the two pin connectors.  They are tuff even for those that have EE degrees, but I didn't have any issues just super small and getting heat shrink over the individual pins was a PITA.  I can only imagine the botched solder job these overseas cables have, no heat shrink to prevent shorts, etc...


 
 Awesome, thanks for all of the info!  It sounds like it might be fairly economical to do several sets at the same time maybe, and even more to build your wires with an adapter at the end (maybe there is a cheap yet quality option?) so that the the cables can be either balanced or SE, or maybe if you have an unusual amp, have 2 3 pin, etc.  I am pretty sure I have seen other folks make cables for all of their cans like that so they can move them between rigs without requiring more than one main cable for each set.  I suck at soldering... not including tinning wire ends, that that info is very helpful on what I would be getting into .
  
 I am thinking about trying this anyway, I have two sets of cables for I think every set I have, where I could probably sell all of the aftermarket cables that are higher cost and then make myself replacement cables.  I don't think I have an ear trained to tell the difference between cables assuming they aren't damaged, the same plug type, etc., so these >basic cables I have picked up over time are wasted on me .
  
 Thanks again, you are a really helpful person, it is appreciated!


----------



## etc6849

Get a nice soldering iron so you know the tips temperature.  This is the one I use:  https://www.amazon.com/Weller-WESD51-Digital-Soldering-Station/dp/B000ARU9PO
  
 Then watch youtube videos and practice   I set my tip temp around 720 degrees.  If you like doing stuff with your hands it is fun I think, plus your screen name is crafty hack, so you are obligated to try it.
  
 I think the sound difference is from the differential amp, but it could be my mind playing tricks on me.  I used the Mogami W2552 Superflexible Microphone Signal Cable 1 ft. Part # 103-1016 from parts express.
  
 Definitely if you made several cables there is a huge cost savings.  
 Quote:


craftyhack said:


> Awesome, thanks for all of the info!  It sounds like it might be fairly economical to do several sets at the same time maybe, and even more to build your wires with an adapter at the end (maybe there is a cheap yet quality option?) so that the the cables can be either balanced or SE, or maybe if you have an unusual amp, have 2 3 pin, etc.  I am pretty sure I have seen other folks make cables for all of their cans like that so they can move them between rigs without requiring more than one main cable for each set.  I suck at soldering... not including tinning wire ends, that that info is very helpful on what I would be getting into .
> 
> I am thinking about trying this anyway, I have two sets of cables for I think every set I have, where I could probably sell all of the aftermarket cables that are higher cost and then make myself replacement cables.  I don't think I have an ear trained to tell the difference between cables assuming they aren't damaged, the same plug type, etc., so these >basic cables I have picked up over time are wasted on me .
> 
> Thanks again, you are a really helpful person, it is appreciated!


----------



## craftyhack

Whoops, that got long fast!  TL;DR, I have invested probably hundreds of hours soldering with excellent tools available, training and guidance, etc., but I suck anyway.
  
 LOL, unfortunately I am not saying I suck because I don't do it much.  First, I starting turning wrenches on stock race cars (best friends dad self sponsored, so free labor was good for him, and being taught to rebuilt 350s, etc. was awesome for me!), and redoing (or making) harnesses, and other odd elec work needed soldering.  Then I started buying broken electronics from garage sales when I learned how easy it was to fix things (sometimes), but this was the 80's and some of the stuff I picked up was from the 70s,  If it wasn't a internal glass fuse or something that was blown, then pretty much needed to solder (sometime the damn fuse was soldered :/).  Then my first real job was working at a comp. car system installer at 15, and I had to solder there all the damn time when putting together a comp system for a client.  Skip a few jobs, and I worked at a Toyota dealer as a line tech with my specialty/training/certifications being electronic diagnosis and repair, and I don't think a month passed since that installer job at 15 where I wasn't doing a custom install for myself or a friend..  Then I joined the Navy at 19 and ended up being a nuke wirebiter, (Nuke EM).  Two years of training to qualify, with a ****load of training and practical soldering for maintenance all through that.  Pretty much everything except coms/sonar, etc. in a boat built in the mid 60's can be repaired by replacing a resistor here or a cap there, no throwing away whole boards (which were older than I was). Then I go to college at UT via a commissioning program so I remained active duty but my major was pretty much dictated... take a guess .  EE/CE (computer engineering, this was 97 and it was a pilot program for a new type of degree).  Damn, more soldering, who knew I would be doing practical labs and building stuff in college, buit it was actually pretty fun, my favorite part of the program actually .
  
 I still do work on my own cars, on my electronics where I can, I have made a few repairs/mods on surface mount components found in electronics nowadays(nightmare for me), I had to get a magnifying glass rig to do that stuff but it was worth it for the couple of times I have succeeded, God bless the internet for showing me how. 
  
 No matter how much I soldered through all of this, I could never get one of those nice even spreads of solder when mounting components in a PCB, or on a surface mount resistor or whatever.  No matter the temps of the iron, of ambient, humidity if that really matters, what kind of solder I used, cleaning, use of flux, or any of the tips I got from in person training, youtube, whatever.
  
 Even when I tin wires they look crappy, and I have done thousands of those over the years.  I dunno, I can get the work done after a few practice runs on a donor board and then a couple of tries on the real job, and it is (usually) conductive where it is supposed to be without shorting anything else, but pretty much always ugly and I can never get the correct amount to stick :/.  It is a curse maybe?  I would love to blame the tools, but I have a few decent ones that others used to do fine work with, and about 5 years ago I picked up a Hakko FX-888 (version previous to digital one) because I saw on youtube or somewhere that *anyone* could solder well with it and it was pretty highly regarded even though it looked like something from Fisher Price.  I also purchased a bunch of tips, very nice ones so I had the exact right one for the job, as well as different diameters and types of solder, and other accessories, anything to help.  When I was in school and in the Navy, they provided outstanding irons and that helped me a tiny bit, but everything I bought didn't make a difference.
  
 I am meant to suck... and past a few tries, the more I practice the worse I get .  Its OK, joints are functional, but with the time I have invested, I should be a darn master electronics tech.


----------



## LarryMagoo

You guys are funny discussing the finer arts of soldering!!!!   Those 800 HP connectors are ridiculously small....I had to wear two pairs of reading glasses so I could see to solder the pins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   But when the parts are cleaned and fluxed the solder flows great....you gotta get in and get out before you melt the polymer.....but certainly a lot of pride in a cable well made...I used Cable form DH Labs called their HP-1.  I made a 20 footer and I think my cost with a set of those HP connectors cost me around $200...I put some braided poly sleeve on there to make it look fancy.... 
  
 I know a lot of folks don't believe in break-in but I do.  So I have been breaking in my Oppo HA-1 with my 800S's and cable creeping on almost 200 hours and they continue to exhibit more detail as well as slam....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 One Soldering tip is I use a Butane Soldering iron...that has an adjustable temp dial...I get the tip just hot enough to melt the solder (in this case .032 Dia.)  the solder will heat those small pins quickly when you have it all jigged up..


----------



## polecrab

Uh oh, I was playing music from my iPhone plugged into the front mobile USB input and I heard a pop and then silence. iPhone would show music playing but there would be no sound and no VU meter activity on the HA-1. Plugged in my iPad and still nothing. Then I switched to Bluetooth and that worked, and then switched back to mobile USB and it was working again. Hope this temporary glitch isn't a sign of trouble. Anyone else have one of the digital inputs not working temporarily?


----------



## etc6849

I am almost 40...  I can feel my day is coming to need reading glasses.
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarryMagoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to wear two pairs of reading glasses so I could see to solder the pins


----------



## LarryMagoo

Dude....aka etc6849
  
 You got at least 5 more years ...then the procession stronger and stronger glasses keep coming....it happens


----------



## WayTooCrazy

etc6849 said:


>


 

 My need for reading glasses hit me at 40. I'm happy I don't need to use them all the time though.


----------



## craftyhack

waytoocrazy said:


> My need for reading glasses hit me at 40. I'm happy I don't need to use them all the time though.


 
 ****, I just turned 40 this year.  I don't need reading glasses yet, and I spent about $6k on lasik a few years ago and still appreciate the freedom from glasses/contacts EVERY DAY.  I am gonna be pissed if I need glass again .  Oh well, as long as the hearing sticks around for a while I guess.  If not, I am glad my gear can go to 11!  BTW,  I am demo'ing a few different pairs of speakers to go with the HA-1 as part of a desktop rig, and demoing cans is WAY easier .  It has been a while, I forgot how much of a pain it is to setup each set of speakers, deal with positioning, wiring, and all of that.  Very hard to A/B in my situation given there is only room for one pair at a time, so there is a minimum of 5-10 min between "A" and "B".  I am switching between Focal CMS 40 studio monitors, Def Tech Incline PC speakers (they go cheap compared to MSRP at release), and a pair of Vanatoo... not really studio monitors.. powered speakers I guess.  Unfortunately the last two sets don't have great analog inputs; they both have DACs so the HA-1 is kind of wasted, but I will give their analog ins a try to compare anyway.  The reviews for these last two made them too interesting to pass up.  So far, all of them sound great!  Very different (with or without HA-1 as the DAC), but fun.  I need a bigger desk...


----------



## imac2much

I just purchased some Def Tech Inclines too. I've been using them via USB but I am bringing them back to China where my HA-1 is; I plan to try them via RCA-to-aux and compare via USB. Let me know how it goes with your setup too!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Those Def Tech do looking interesting. I like the Sub out. I hope they didn't do "anything" like AudioEngine did with mine and send full signal to the speakers, even with a sub attached. That is the reason I had to go to an external X-over to combat that. O'well, more toys on the desk I guess.


----------



## Korabeu

bangkokphoto said:


> @craftyhack Can you describe your settings for gaming?; I cannot get game audio to play over the Oppo via USB or Optical. All of the windows sounds work; foobar works, vlc works. I cannot any of the games I own working over the HA-1: (GTAV, NFS Most Wanted/The Run, Sniper Elite V2, Battlefield). Im sure this is my mistake with a setting somewhere.
> 
> Oppo support responded to me; their response to my request for WHQL drivers was disappointing. Basically: we dont have WHQL, dont want WHQL, and will never have WHQL because it slows us down. I accepted that. Then I was thinking about it a few days later::: Slows what down? Your ONE driver revision in 3 years? Your online knowledge base answering 4 FAQs? Then I looked at the Support for their BDP players; its unreal; constant firmware updates; very detailed clear setup instructions; even how to set the BDP for ASIO from several different applications.
> 
> Another oddity about Oppo Digital support; the Japanese Oppo Digital support forum is the most helpful. *Oppo Support admitted it* and told me to use google translate... lol


 
  
 Hi,
  
 did you find a way to get sound in those games you mentioned?
  
 Is one to understand that the lack of WHQL drivers for the OPPO HA-1 may translate in having no sound in some/most computer games?
  
 I reckon that's not...very good.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

korabeu said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you find a way to get sound in those games you mentioned?
> 
> ...


 

 That would make this a "No Go" for me. It would have been one of its major uses in my desktop setup.


----------



## imac2much

That doesn't make any sense to me. I use my HA-1 for everything, including all of my games. GTA, overwatch, witcher 3, etc. never had a single problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

imac2much said:


> That doesn't make any sense to me. I use my HA-1 for everything, including all of my games. GTA, overwatch, witcher 3, etc. never had a single problem.


 

 Through computer or game console?


----------



## imac2much

Sorry this is for PC.


----------



## LarryMagoo

FYI....I run my HA-1 from my MAC mini and let in run 24 straight hours to accumulate break in time with zero problems!


----------



## Korabeu

larrymagoo said:


> FYI....I run my HA-1 from my MAC mini and let in run 24 straight hours to accumulate break in time with zero problems!


 
  
 You're running a Mac and as I understood it, there are no problems with Apple computers.
  
 My concern was strictly related running HA-1 via a PC computer.
 Can anyone else confirm/infirm that there is no sound in various computer games/other apps running on a PC?
  
 #feelsbadman


----------



## craftyhack

korabeu said:


> You're running a Mac and as I understood it, there are no problems with Apple computers.
> 
> My concern was strictly related running HA-1 via a PC computer.
> Can anyone else confirm/infirm that there is no sound in various computer games/other apps running on a PC?
> ...


 
 I am another who can confirm no issues with any games that I have played via PC/Steam, including Witcher 3, GTA V, Doom (2016), Dark Souls 3, Shadow of Mordor, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Alien Isolation, etc., that is probably enough .  My rigs are currently in shambles as my gaming rig is in the middle of an upgrade to Titan XP (awaiting waterblock from EK) along with my "battle station" being torn apart as I am working on adding a pair of studio monitors, new KB/mouse with better position (switching between Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum and K70 LUX RGB with browns).  Once my gaming rig is bootable again I can look into settings, but it was straight forward, I don't recall having to do anything unique.  Basically install Oppo driver, set the USB DAC as default device in playback devices, and good to go.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

craftyhack said:


> I am another who can confirm no issues with any games that I have played via PC/Steam, including Witcher 3, GTA V, Doom (2016), Dark Souls 3, Shadow of Mordor, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Alien Isolation, etc., that is probably enough .  My rigs are currently in shambles as my gaming rig is in the middle of an upgrade to Titan XP (awaiting waterblock from EK) along with my "battle station" being torn apart as I am working on adding a pair of studio monitors, new KB/mouse with better position (switching between Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum and K70 LUX RGB with browns).  Once my gaming rig is bootable again I can look into settings, but it was straight forward, I don't recall having to do anything unique.  Basically install Oppo driver, set the USB DAC as default device in playback devices, and good to go.


 
 The Titan XP is not compatible with the Oppo. Please send it to me and I will take good care of it for you.


----------



## craftyhack

waytoocrazy said:


> The Titan XP is not compatible with the Oppo. Please send it to me and I will take good care of it for you.


 
 Dang it, not again :/.  I hope the last guy is taking good care of my (his I guess) Titan X, gimme your address I guess.  I really need to find a card that is compatible, iGPU gaming isn't very awesome :/.  WTH NVidia!


----------



## yaccobo

As a new owner of Oppo HA1 I was hoping that you cold help me with some guidance on volume levels. 
 
I use Oppo to drive the Sennheiser HD800S through its balanced XLR headphone output on the front, but I also attached Bang & Olufsen *Beolab 3 active speakers to the RCA preamp outputs on the rear*.
 
My music source is an iMac, connected to Oppo with an USB cable. The music is played by Audirvana software; the volume control in Audirvana settings is set to "DAC only", meaning that I control the volume only by the volume knob on Oppo, and not by digital volume control in Audirvana or iMac. 
 
The problem is that the *Beolab 3 speakers sound very loud already at low Oppo volume knob levels*, I can only use the knob range between 7 and 9 o'clock position (between -60dB and -27dB).  I read the Oppo instructions on using the volume knob (*Understanding the HA-1's Analog Volume Control*) and by using many repeated single clicks on the volume buttons on the remote control I now rarely overshoot into uncomfortably loud volume, but moving within such a narrow range of volume is still a nuisance. 
 
Further, if I listen to HD800S headphones (by muting the preamp output through Mute button on the remote) at normal gain setting, the volume knob can go up to 2 o'clock position (about -5dB) before the music gets too loud. If I forget to turn down the volume before clicking Mute button again to unmute the speakers, the loud music blast from the speakers wakes up the entire neighborhood   If I use the high gain setting on the headphone out, I can go up to 11 o'clock position on the volume knob (about -16dB), but this is still higher than the range that I can use for speakers. 
 
I have two questions:
 
1. If I do nothing and continue listening to speakers at such low volume levels (on average -40dB), am I getting the same sound quality as if the volume level was higher (e.g. -10dB)? 
 
2. Is installing an attenuator between preamp outputs on the rear of Oppo and these active speakers a viable option to allow me to use a wider range on the volume knob? For instance, I found  this attenuator for Beolab line of speakers at soundsheavenly, but  as a complete novice to audio gear I am not sure if such a device is suitable also for my case. 
 
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## frogmeat69

yaccobo said:


> As a new owner of Oppo HA1 I was hoping that you cold help me with some guidance on volume levels.
> 
> I use Oppo to drive the Sennheiser HD800S through its balanced XLR headphone output on the front, but I also attached Bang & Olufsen *Beolab 3 active speakers to the RCA preamp outputs on the rear*.
> 
> ...


 

 Are those powered speakers, and if yes,  do they have their own volume control? If they are, does setting the Home Theater Bypass to fixed solve your problem? Are you looking to use the Oppo to control the volume?


----------



## yaccobo

frogmeat69 said:


> Are those powered speakers? If they are, does setting the Home Theater Bypass to fixed solve your problem?


 
 They are active speakers, i.e. powered, and with built-in amplifier. They don't come with their own volume control. There sensitivity is listed as 88 dB SPL re 125 mVrms re 1m.
  
 If i understand correctly, switching on the home theater bypass on Oppo HA1 would send full unattenuated signal from preamp outputs into the speakers, and I would be left without any way to control the speaker volume. Unless I completely misunderstood the concept of this bypass, this is something I am afraid to even try out for fear of damaging the speakers and my ears.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

craftyhack said:


> I am another who can confirm no issues with any games that I have played via PC/Steam, including Witcher 3, GTA V, Doom (2016), Dark Souls 3, Shadow of Mordor, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Alien Isolation, etc., that is probably enough .  My rigs are currently in shambles as my gaming rig is in the middle of an upgrade to Titan XP (awaiting waterblock from EK) along with my "battle station" being torn apart as I am working on adding a pair of studio monitors, new KB/mouse with better position (switching between Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum and K70 LUX RGB with browns).  Once my gaming rig is bootable again I can look into settings, but it was straight forward, I don't recall having to do anything unique.  Basically install Oppo driver, set the USB DAC as default device in playback devices, and good to go.


 
  
  
 I am *not* claiming the Oppo HA-1 does not work for games; simply said I cannot get it to work and went on to ask people to share the settings to make the steam games work.
  
 I have tried to make the USB DAC as default device in playback devices, also I have optical toslink (realtek) tried making that the default device...still nothing from Steam games (GTA V, NFS...).


----------



## WayTooCrazy

* Deleted Post *


----------



## Bangkokphoto

waytoocrazy said:


> If I were money tight (which I am), and wanted something like the HA-1, but wanted it to also power a set of bookshelf speakers (30-50w would suffice) and have a dedicated subwoofer out, what should I be looking at? I think if Oppo offered such a device, I'd be all over it.


 
 Slightly off topic and will result in pages of flaming and product pushing. As far as recommending bookshelf speakers; its really up to your preference but be on the lookout for those old Monsoons; those were great! They had a decent sub as well. I would love to have a pair on this Oppo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bangkokphoto said:


> Slightly off topic and will result in pages of flaming and product pushing. As far as recommending bookshelf speakers; its really up to your preference but be on the lookout for those old Monsoons; those were great! They had a decent sub as well. I would love to have a pair on this Oppo.


 

 * Deleted Post * nvm.


----------



## frogmeat69

yaccobo said:


> They are active speakers, i.e. powered, and with built-in amplifier. They don't come with their own volume control. There sensitivity is listed as 88 dB SPL re 125 mVrms re 1m.
> 
> If i understand correctly, switching on the home theater bypass on Oppo HA1 would send full unattenuated signal from preamp outputs into the speakers, and I would be left without any way to control the speaker volume. Unless I completely misunderstood the concept of this bypass, this is something I am afraid to even try out for fear of damaging the speakers and my ears.


 

 Yeah, don't set it to fixed, it would send the full signal, and I'm willing to bet that would be bad.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Here's another option. Get a shiit sys and set the oppo to fixed.


----------



## EDN80 (Dec 11, 2018)

HA-1 in bypass DAC mode chugging along with SPL Phonitor 2 & K812... amazing desktop setup for all kinds of music from classical to jazz to hip hop to EDM.


----------



## craftyhack

yaccobo said:


> As a new owner of Oppo HA1 I was hoping that you cold help me with some guidance on volume levels.
> 
> I use Oppo to drive the Sennheiser HD800S through its balanced XLR headphone output on the front, but I also attached Bang & Olufsen *Beolab 3 active speakers to the RCA preamp outputs on the rear*.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Normally what you are dealing with would be handled with an input gain control (switch or dial) on your speakers to help account for different line level outputs, but from what I could find, there is no gain for your B&O's, other than internally which was used to level match the tweeter and main driver.  You don't want to mess with that.  Also, that attenuator you linked really isn't an attenuator, it is a powered to line level converter, basically it converts an amplified output to a line level output, commonly needed when you want to run a signal from an integrated amplifier to another amplifier (pretty commonly used in car stereos).  These also normally have adjustable gain as well, again to match the line level voltage with the amp you are sending the signal to.
  
 What you want is something like this, and the good news is that they are cheap :  http://www.parts-express.com/axxess-aalc-2-ch-remote-level-controller--266-008?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla.
  
 Or, you can get Sys preamp from Schiit to get a bit higher quality and utility as you now have a way to easily send another input to your speakers:  http://schiit.com/products/sys


----------



## craftyhack

allanmarcus said:


> Here's another option. Get a shiit sys and set the oppo to fixed.


 
 Whoops, when I replied to his question I didn't even notice the thread had moved to a new page, where you beat me to the punch, with 1/100th of the words.  So yeah, what you said .


----------



## yaccobo

craftyhack said:


> Normally what you are dealing with would be handled with an input gain control (switch or dial) on your speakers to help account for different line level outputs, but from what I could find, there is no gain for your B&O's, other than internally which was used to level match the tweeter and main driver.  You don't want to mess with that.  Also, that attenuator you linked really isn't an attenuator, it is a powered to line level converter, basically it converts an amplified output to a line level output, commonly needed when you want to run a signal from an integrated amplifier to another amplifier (pretty commonly used in car stereos).  These also normally have adjustable gain as well, again to match the line level voltage with the amp you are sending the signal to.
> 
> What you want is something like this, and the good news is that they are cheap :  http://www.parts-express.com/axxess-aalc-2-ch-remote-level-controller--266-008?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla.
> 
> Or, you can get Sys preamp from Schiit to get a bit higher quality and utility as you now have a way to easily send another input to your speakers:  http://schiit.com/products/sys


 
  
  


allanmarcus said:


> Here's another option. Get a shiit sys and set the oppo to fixed.


 
  
 Dear both, many thanks for pointing me in the right direction, much appreciated! I know that I am departing from the Oppo discussion now, but before I order the Schiit Sys potentiometer, a followup question:
  
 If I set OPPO HA1 to fixed level bypass, as you suggested, and only use the volume button on the Sys, I am loosing the remote control option.
  
 Will it be fine if I *leave the Oppo on variable signal ouput* option, *set the Sys volume knob to a certain level of attenuation* (and from this moment on simply leave the knob as is), and *continue using the Oppo remote control *to control the loudness of the speakers?
  
 Apologies for my newbie questions!


----------



## Allanmarcus

yaccobo said:


> craftyhack said:
> 
> 
> > Normally what you are dealing with would be handled with an input gain control (switch or dial) on your speakers to help account for different line level outputs, but from what I could find, there is no gain for your B&O's, other than internally which was used to level match the tweeter and main driver.  You don't want to mess with that.  Also, that attenuator you linked really isn't an attenuator, it is a powered to line level converter, basically it converts an amplified output to a line level output, commonly needed when you want to run a signal from an integrated amplifier to another amplifier (pretty commonly used in car stereos).  These also normally have adjustable gain as well, again to match the line level voltage with the amp you are sending the signal to.
> ...


 

 yes, your approach to using the remote _should_ work


----------



## craftyhack

yaccobo said:


> Dear both, many thanks for pointing me in the right direction, much appreciated! I know that I am departing from the Oppo discussion now, but before I order the Schiit Sys potentiometer, a followup question:
> 
> If I set OPPO HA1 to fixed level bypass, as you suggested, and only use the volume button on the Sys, I am loosing the remote control option.
> 
> ...


 
 Yep. it will work fine, that is pretty much exactly what I am doing.  In my case, the "preamp" components are built into the studio monitors that I run from the  XLR preouts on my HA-1, which I adjusted once and I don't touch any more.  I use the HA-1 controls for everything (mute, volume, etc.).  Also, I have the mute on the HA-1 set so that when I mute it only mutes the pre-outs turning off my speakers, but the headphones still work.  If I want to mute the headphones, I just turn them down all the way.  Now that I type this I wonder if I didn't have it set this way, instead making the mute global, if it would auto-mute when I have headphones plugged in... that would be even better...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Could the RCA out and the XLR out be used at the same time, going to different things? Such as XLR to balanced Tube amp and RCA to Active Speakers?


----------



## Allanmarcus

waytoocrazy said:


> Could the RCA out and the XLR out be used at the same time, going to different things? Such as XLR to balanced Tube amp and RCA to Active Speakers?


 

 yes


----------



## MozartMan1201

Pardon me if this has been asked already, 10,000 posts ago.... 

Did anyone compare the HA-1 with the 105D headphone amp? How much 'weaker' is the 105D amp?


----------



## hikinokie

I have both. The HA-1 is a lot stronger. I have the Audeze LCD XC and not only does the HA 1 have more power for whatever reason it also sounds better. Tiny details hidden in the mix are clearer. Oppo knows just where the point of diminishing returns is and I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## MozartMan1201

hikinokie said:


> I have both. The HA-1 is a lot stronger. I have the Audeze LCD XC and not only does the HA 1 have more power for whatever reason it also sounds better. Tiny details hidden in the mix are clearer. Oppo knows just where the point of diminishing returns is and I'm very happy with mine.


 
  
 What kind of music did you play?  I play classical & opera and cannot really tell the difference between the 105D headphone jack and my high-end tube amp.


----------



## hikinokie

mozartman1201 said:


> What kind of music did you play?  I play classical & opera and cannot really tell the difference between the 105D headphone jack and my high-end tube amp.


 

 Whatever takes a boatload of talent to play. I listen to classical, contemporary jazz but mainly focus on strings like Strunz and Farrah and Acoustic Alchemy. With my Ha 1 and Audeze you can really tell the difference between poorly recorded and excellently engineered music.


----------



## Canadian411

waytoocrazy said:


> Could the RCA out and the XLR out be used at the same time, going to different things? Such as XLR to balanced Tube amp and RCA to Active Speakers?


 

 Should work, I connect my Oppo RCA out to Marantz power amp to my tower speakers.


----------



## andrewcox79

I've had an HA-1 for about a year now, but used it only for headphones so far. I am starting to think about hooking it up to some powered monitors (but haven't bought them yet). I'd really like to be able to toggle only one or the other on, without having to disconnect anything.

 I see peoples' complaints that it always outputs to both headphones and pre-outs at the same time, so just removing the headphones from the jack does not do the switching. Not really a big deal for what I want to do, since I don't want to have to disconnect headphones to switch (it makes things simple, sure, but I just don't want to have to do it). Having to hit a mute button that's only on the remote (configured to mute the pre-outs only) when I want to listen to headphones doesn't bother me... I've always got the remote handy anyway, but is there I can output only to speakers w/o pulling the headphones from the jack?

 Is there a way using just:
  
  digital source (e.g. usb from computer) -> oppo ha-1 -> headphone out to headphones AND pre-out to powered monitors
  
 to switch back and forth between speakers only and headphones only, without having to disconnect/reconnect my headphones all the time?
  
 And if the answer is no w/ just that setup, if you have home theater bypass on, does mute still mute the pre-outs? If not I guess I could use mute to turn off headphones and use speakers, and put a schiit sys in between ha-1 and speakers to be able to turn off the output to the speaker inputs while I'm using headphones...?


----------



## MRC001

I've had an HA-1 for over a year and use it to drive both my headphones and power amp to speakers. By default, the mute button mutes all outputs. You can configure it to mute only the line out, not the headphones. I don't know any way to make the HA-1 switch between headphones only, and line outs only.
 I simply unplug my headphones when listening to the speakers.


----------



## polecrab

andrewcox79 said:


> Is there a way using just:
> 
> digital source (e.g. usb from computer) -> oppo ha-1 -> headphone out to headphones AND pre-out to powered monitors
> 
> to switch back and forth between speakers only and headphones only, without having to disconnect/reconnect my headphones all the time?




As you mentioned, you can set the mute button to mute only pre-outs, but I haven't found a way to play speakers while muting headphones. I just unplug my headphones. You can even just leave them plugged in and have them play, unless you're concerned about wearing out the drivers. The amp isn't getting any extra wear and tear from doing that since it's always active whether or not you have any headphones plugged in.


----------



## MozartMan1201

andrewcox79 said:


> I've had an HA-1 for about a year now, but used it only for headphones so far. I am starting to think about hooking it up to some powered monitors (but haven't bought them yet). I'd really like to be able to toggle only one or the other on, without having to disconnect anything.




I am having the same problem with my Oppo 105D also. It's connected to an AVR via analog and I cannot get sound on the AVR unless I unplug the headphone from Oppo's headphone jack. I hear plugging/unplugging the headphone too frequently is bad so I don't like doing that.


----------



## i20bot

I just bought some white LSR305 on Musiciansfriend's daily deal for $99 each.  Haven't received them yet but can't wait to pair them up with the HA-1.  I have some Klipsch ProMedia 4.1 on it now which I bought back in 2001 lol.  Actually kinda content with them for desktop use but I've been itching for something new.  But yeah, only thing you can do is mute the preouts while your headphone is always running if plugged in.  It works though.  You don't have to disconnect anything.


----------



## polecrab

mozartman1201 said:


> I hear plugging/unplugging the headphone too frequently is bad so I don't like doing that.




I didn't know that. In what way is it bad?


----------



## MozartMan1201

polecrab said:


> I didn't know that. In what way is it bad?




It's the old 'wear and tear' argument. I'm not sure?? But I'd rather err on the safe side.


----------



## gPope

I never unplug my headphones even when I am listening to line out.  Doesn't seem to hurt the cans by leaving them plugged-in.


----------



## polecrab

Regarding wear and tear, if you keep activating a switch to mute an output, you wear out that switch. If you keep your headphone plugged in all the time, you wear out the drivers. If I had to wear something out, I would choose to wear out my cable plug, since that's the cheapest and easiest thing to replace. Also, I use my headphone with lots of different sources.


----------



## MozartMan1201

polecrab said:


> Regarding wear and tear, if you keep activating a switch to mute an output, you wear out that switch. If you keep your headphone plugged in all the time, you wear out the drivers. If I had to wear something out, I would choose to wear out my cable plug, since that's the cheapest and easiest thing to replace. Also, I use my headphone with lots of different sources.




Can you wear out a headphone jack?


----------



## polecrab

I've never worn out a headphone jack per se, but I've had 1/4" jacks on guitar amps start getting loose and flaky. But guitar amp jacks get way more use and abuse than home headphone amp jacks, and also I bet those jacks were more cheaply made originally than the one on the HA-1. If you're worried about it, you could plug an adapter or short extension cable into the HA-1 so you can wear that out instead. But I think products are meant to be used, and plugging and unplugging headphones every time you want to use them is well within normal usage.


----------



## Allanmarcus

All this talk of wearing out a pointy thing being inserted into a hole has me worried about things way more precious than a headphone plug!


----------



## MozartMan1201

allanmarcus said:


> All this talk of wearing out a pointy thing being inserted into a hole has me worried about things way more precious than a headphone plug!




Friction cannot be all good.


----------



## frodeni

Sure, it is possible to disconnect the power amp, by using the mute feature. That all sounds great, until you realize that the output is physically disconnected. My power amp is left humming through the speakers, as there is serious grounding and shielding issues with the Oppo HA-1, when muting the power amp for the non-balanced output.

My solution is to use the power switch on the power amp. Also, the speakers get an insane amount of power from some cheap second hand Rotel amp. They simply play so loud at any given volume setting, effectively muting the headphones. There is at least 40db a difference between the speakers and the headphones, which really is a lesser issue, with the crappy acoustics of the room this gear is used in.

The HA-1 is designed to be primarily be a headphone DAC and amp. That is the reasoning behind the design choice. As for a unbalanced power amp, the muting feature clearly is plagued by a design flaw. It should have been shorted with a resistor, not just disconnected, when muted. It is a headache machine. Users with the humming barely noticeable, might feel some real discomfort, but might struggle to realize what is driving them nuts.


----------



## polecrab

I haven't noticed any humming in my situation. I turn off my amp anyway when not playing through them to save energy, but during the times when the output is muted and the amps are on, I've noticed no hum. However, I reduced the gain on my amp so I could turn the volume up to 12 o clock at my usual listening level. My speakers also have very low sensitivity. You must have a high gain/high sensitivity situation.


----------



## Allanmarcus

No hum here. I don't think it's an inherent issue with the HA-1. Might be your particular unit, cables, or set up.


----------



## FLTWS

I've never heard any hum with mine either.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I've decided to sell my black HA-1. If you are interest or know anyone that is, please let me know. I think it's a very price.


----------



## Xyrium

Hey Allan,
  
 Sorry to hear this, what are you replacing it with?
  
 Regards,
 Paul
  
 Quote:


allanmarcus said:


> I've decided to sell my black HA-1. If you are interest or know anyone that is, please let me know. I think it's a very price.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I got a great deal on a Sony UDA-1 (mostly for speakers) and I have BottleHead Crack (which I use with my HD800 as my primary rig), so I will use those for a while. I'm heading to RMAF in a few weeks, so I will check out the new gear and see if anything tickles my fancy. Possibly a Mimby/Jotunheim combo.


----------



## Xyrium

Sounds good. That's a nice price for a what appears to be a pristine HA-1. I'd almost buy it as a backup!


----------



## makan

I have the UDA-1 as well and it's a good little unit with the conveniences of a remote and speaker amp.  I am only using it for speakers as well, which is rare.   The HA-1 is my workhorse right now.


----------



## victoranastacio

Just ordered the HA1 and can't wait to try it with my Beyer T1.2 gen and Fidelio X2 headphones. It's been a crazy ride deciding and for awhile I was set on the iFi Pro Can amp but opted for the HA1 because it comes with a Sabre DAC and MFI iPhone input. Also like the ability to set the volume to a specific desired db level that I can see/gage as opposed to just turning the volume dial. Hoping to feed back results as soon as I have had time to digest how it sounds with my existing gear. Thanks


----------



## LarryMagoo

One of the things I love about my HA-1 is that there is absolutely no hum at all....really low noise floor with my Mac Mini and my HA-1 combo...dead quiet between tracks...


----------



## MRC001

victoranastacio said:


> Also like the ability to set the volume to a specific desired db level that I can see/gage as opposed to just turning the volume dial.


 
 Keep in mind that the HA-1 volume knob is entirely analog - a high quality potentiometer. The digital dB level shown by the HA-1 is an approximation based on the knob position. A ladder stepped attenuator would be more transparent with perfect channel balance, but it's questionable whether the theoretical improvement would be measurable or audible.
  
 This is not a dig on the HA-1 - I've had mine for just over a year and it's fantastic as a heaphone amp and as a preamp. It's clean, neutral, and transparent, reference level sound quality.


----------



## Whitigir

A lot of positivity for HA1  . I hope to be joining in soon


----------



## michaellynn

Just a heads up to anyone who isnt aware of this, but when I spoke with Oppo UK Support today, they have said the latest firmware is HA-1_1.4.3
  
 After some shenanigans with this where they tried to send me a rar file directly via email (which gets blocked by spam filters), I was able to download this from their Amazon S3 website.
  
 Cheers
  
 Michael


----------



## Whitigir

michaellynn said:


> Just a heads up to anyone who isnt aware of this, but when I spoke with Oppo UK Support today, they have said the latest firmware is HA-1_1.4.3
> 
> After some shenanigans with this where they tried to send me a rar file directly via email (which gets blocked by spam filters), I was able to download this from their Amazon S3 website.
> 
> ...




Please link it, I don't think people would mind.


----------



## michaellynn

I tried to but I was told that because of my new member status it was referred to the moderators.
  
 Michael


----------



## Whitigir

michaellynn said:


> I tried to but I was told that because of my new member status it was referred to the moderators.
> 
> Michael




Thank you  and welcome to head-fi


----------



## RC99

whitigir said:


> A lot of positivity for HA1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm very happy with mine. Wasn't a fan of the Oppo cans, but it doesn't matter: the amp superbly drives both my ADH-5000s and Nighthawks. In the case of the Fostex drivers, I never heard them as seductively beautiful before, not with Little Dot tubes, Peachtree's Nova, a Cayin tube amp or my trusty vintage Marantz receiver. Dead silent background; rich depth and presence, with DSD orchestral recordings sounding spectacularly emotional. To be sure this is also due to the DAC implementation in the Oppo and JRiver's OS X engine which get along very well.
  
 Control via phone or iPad (with JRiver's app open too) makes lounging across the room with a glass of wine and the lights low almost obscenely blissful. There oughta be a law...to do this more often!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rc99 said:


> I'm very happy with mine. Wasn't a fan of the Oppo cans, but it doesn't matter: the amp superbly drives both my ADH-5000s and Nighthawks. In the case of the Fostex drivers, I never heard them as seductively beautiful before, not with Little Dot tubes, Peachtree's Nova, a Cayin tube amp or my trusty vintage Marantz receiver. Dead silent background; rich depth and presence, with DSD orchestral recordings sounding spectacularly emotional. To be sure this is also due to the DAC implementation in the Oppo and JRiver's OS X engine which get along very well.
> 
> Control via phone or iPad (with JRiver's app open too) makes lounging across the room with a glass of wine and the lights low almost obscenely blissful. There oughta be a law...to do this more often!


 

 That description sounds Romantical!


----------



## Whitigir

And I hear upgraded USB cables will do the ha1 leap of improvements . I will see for myself when I join the club


----------



## LarryMagoo

I too returned the Oppo 3's....small soundstage I thought compared with the HD-650 and HD 800S.  I love their HA-1 though!!   Great remote...I love being able to see the volume level across the room and love the different "screens" you can bring up to view.   The amp has plenty of power even for 300 Ohm loads....It takes 45-60 minutes to "warm-up" before she sounds good (about 85-100 degrees F)....sounds thin and flat when first powered up.
  
 Can't wait for their new UHD 205 that will replace my BDP 105...will even have MQA processing which I'm told is a great solution to Digital processing and file size....though it means re-buying music...again...


----------



## Whitigir

The good news is that my Ha1 is on it way to me  and I am getting everything ready. So, far, upgraded USB cables with 20 AWG and 7N UPOCC copper, solid core wires, heavy duty shielding and superbly copper core with gold plating USB plugs. The best cables that existed.


----------



## LarryMagoo

Yikes those look pricey....It's funny what we devote to our crazy hobby!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Giv'er plenty of break-in time and she won't sound sweet until she's fully warmed up. 40-60 minutes depending on ambient...
  
 Congrats!


----------



## Whitigir

larrymagoo said:


> Yikes those look pricey....It's funny what we devote to our crazy hobby!:atsmile:
> 
> Giv'er plenty of break-in time and she won't sound sweet until she's fully warmed up. 40-60 minutes depending on ambient...
> 
> Congrats!




Pricey for sure, but I made it  to ensure the best quality possible by me


----------



## LarryMagoo

whitigir said:


> Pricey for sure, but I made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I gotta say...I like your thinking!


----------



## Whitigir

larrymagoo said:


> I gotta say...I like your thinking!




Oh thank you, good cables is hard to come by, and "RealAudio" quality cables is even more rare....so...to avoid those sneaky snakes....I put my skills at works lol


----------



## Whitigir

XLR balanced cables. I am so ready


----------



## LarryMagoo

I made my own 20 footer balanced cable from DH Labs HP-1....soldered those tiny little MoFo's (had to wear two pair of readers to see the little bastards)....Got more than 200 hours now on the HA-1, HD800S's and love every minute of listening...I put a nice braided black sleeving on there with some well placed shrink wrap...it's all good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....Big difference between Balanced and SE cables as far as power goes...


----------



## Whitigir

larrymagoo said:


> I made my own 20 footer balanced cable from DH Labs HP-1....soldered those tiny little MoFo's (had to wear two pair of readers to see the little bastards)....Got more than 200 hours now on the HA-1, HD800S's and love every minute of listening...I put a nice braided black sleeving on there with some well placed shrink wrap...it's all good...:basshead: .....Big difference between Balanced and SE cables as far as power goes...




Oh of course, I only go with balanced devices now, because SE is inferior in my experiences.  I like how dedicated you are as well.


----------



## jjthorn

Has anyone compared the Oppo HA-1 with the Violectric V281?


----------



## Whitigir

To whoever don't believe in Data cables...hell, even Sony use upgraded Data cables in their interview, unless this cables look stock to you.....


----------



## LarryMagoo

I agree totally with Balanced connections....It does not make sense why all Headphone amps don't come with a balanced connection...for both quality and power.....  Yes I think data cables i.e. USB need to be high quality as well.....


----------



## Whitigir

larrymagoo said:


> I agree totally with Balanced connections....It does not make sense why all Headphone amps don't come with a balanced connection...for both quality and power.....  Yes I think data cables i.e. USB need to be high quality as well.....




The thing is that while it stands true as USB quality affect the sound performances, the problem is that to make them, it is very expensive. Hence the reason why manufacturer only include the general and common USB cables as stock to their products.


----------



## Whitigir

Please welcome my newest to, the addition of HA1



Together with the largest USB cables UPOCC 4X 20Awg

Also I-Purifier 2 in the chain as well


----------



## Whitigir

The best of Ha-1  I am obsessed to it


----------



## polecrab

Someone mentioned that a firmware update 1.4.3 was available but I just emailed Oppo and they told me that 1.3.3, from 2015 is the latest. Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## michaellynn

Yes, the firmware has been updated and is available here (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar).
  
 Cheers
  
 Michael


----------



## LarryMagoo

michaellynn said:


> Yes, the firmware has been updated and is available here (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


 

 I just got a Email back from Oppo that said the only Firmware update was for Russin units...none for the USA.


----------



## polecrab

Wonder why the Russian firmware is different from the US.


----------



## Whitigir

polecrab said:


> Wonder why the Russian firmware is different from the US.




Putin wasn't happy...anyways, did anyone hear about HA-1 Special edition ?


----------



## Bombarde

polecrab said:


> Wonder why the Russian firmware is different from the US.




Would it make my Rachmaninoff sound even better?


----------



## i20bot

whitigir said:


> Putin wasn't happy...anyways, did anyone hear about HA-1 Special edition ?


 

 Seems to be a mod by Audiocom.
 http://www.audiocomav.co.uk/latest-news/2015/06/oppo-ha-1-special-edition-making-the-best-better/


----------



## Whitigir

i20bot said:


> Seems to be a mod by Audiocom.
> http://www.audiocomav.co.uk/latest-news/2015/06/oppo-ha-1-special-edition-making-the-best-better/




I see, I thought it was a Special Edition that Ha-1 made it themselves . Thank you much


----------



## i20bot

whitigir said:


> I see, I thought it was a Special Edition that Ha-1 made it themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah it's funny because Oppo has a HA-2SE on their site.


----------



## Whitigir

i20bot said:


> Yeah it's funny because Oppo has a HA-2SE on their site.




That is the exact place where it confuses me a lot


----------



## LarryMagoo

whitigir said:


> That is the exact place where it confuses me a lot


 

 The HA-2 is a portable Amp...though I did Not see the HA-2SE there


----------



## michaellynn

This location was given to me by Oppo Digital UK support so its not just for Mother Russia 
  
 Cheers
  
 Michael


----------



## apaar123

is this the best portable amp dac?


----------



## Whitigir

apaar123 said:


> is this the best portable amp dac?




While the HA-1 is well known and proven to be a solid device ....I have not heard many positive things about HA2 portable amp. It lacks balanced connection in my opinion so I don't even look into it. There is a thread for it, and you may want to check it there


----------



## Whitigir

The absolute USB "audiophile" quality, using Silver wires


----------



## i20bot

whitigir said:


> Please welcome my newest to, the addition of HA1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice.  I miss it already lol.


----------



## Whitigir

It is an excellent unit. Thanks to you. I also prefer Silver usb cables or Silver gold over the copper


----------



## Whitigir

Is it ok to leave the HA1 on overnight to burn in the unit and the cables ? Seems a bit warmth


----------



## LarryMagoo

whitigir said:


> Is it ok to leave the HA1 on overnight to burn in the unit and the cables ? Seems a bit warmth


 

 Well it has not hurt my unit....I have left in on for 24 hrs playing my headphones to get break in time.  Just make sure it's well ventilated!
  
 My unit runs from 85-105 Degrees F ...I have no equipment above it....so it breathes well!
  
 Love this thing!


----------



## Whitigir

larrymagoo said:


> Well it has not hurt my unit....I have left in on for 24 hrs playing my headphones to get break in time.  Just make sure it's well ventilated!
> 
> My unit runs from 85-105 Degrees F ...I have no equipment above it....so it breathes well!
> 
> Love this thing!




Well I will check out it temperature tomorrow lol...I don't put anything on top of it or cover it. Only that it got a bit too warm....starting to worry....don't know if my office gonna catch a fire . I used to have the Zx2+cradle on top, but not anymore, has moved to the side now


----------



## Whitigir

Good thing that mine run at similarly temperature. I notices that it has a lot more holes underneath, so I give it more spaces underneath to vent better. Magically the Ha-1 really sounds better when warmed up. My next step is to upgrade the "Powercord" cables.


----------



## LarryMagoo

whitigir said:


> Good thing that mine run at similarly temperature. I notices that it has a lot more holes underneath, so I give it more spaces underneath to vent better. Magically the Ha-1 really sounds better when warmed up. My next step is to upgrade the "Powercord" cables.


 

 I totally agree....it sounds it's best 45-60 minutes after being turned on.   I think that this DAC/Amp has gotten a bad rap from people who have not heard it warmed up....cause right after powering on...it sounds thin and harsh....attributes that I have read by people who dislike the Amp. 
  
 But hell, I only care about my opinion...not what other ears and minds think...Plus I love all the features that this unit fine unit has!


----------



## Whitigir

Yes, practicality, build quality, designs and sound quality. It is a Jack of all trade, a wild card  but very affordable so


----------



## Stratos27

Mine after awhile would run pretty warm also. I took my laptop cool deck and stuck it under it and pushed the amp hard for two hours and the case was cool as can be. There was was no sound change that I could distinguish.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

stratos27 said:


> Mine after awhile would run pretty warm also. I took my laptop cool deck and stuck it under it and pushed the amp hard for two hours and the case was cool as can be. There was was no sound change that I could distinguish.


 

 Which laptop cooling pad did you use?


----------



## Stratos27

I bought just a cheap one off Amazon to try on my laptop. With the intent to buy a better one later. Come to find out this one has worked so well that I never did upgrade it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012ET8IFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## combat fighter

michaellynn said:


> Yes, the firmware has been updated and is available here (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


 
  
 Just updated from v1.32 to v1.43 no problem.
  
 Any idea what the changes are in the latest firmware?


----------



## AudioMan2013

whitigir said:


> Good thing that mine run at similarly temperature. I notices that it has a lot more holes underneath, so I give it more spaces underneath to vent better. Magically the Ha-1 really sounds better when warmed up. My next step is to upgrade the "Powercord" cables.


 
 It does sound better warmed up.  All audio equipment that has analog stages should be warmed up before evaluating.


----------



## Whitigir

Powercord is in the house. Sneak peak ! It is not burned in yet....


I was able to listen to it for only a brief moment, but it was very impressive. The vocal came more forward , soundstage is cleaned up nicely, there was "grains" in the further back ground now it is gone, bass is more controlled, Dynamics is noticeably improved across the board, micro details are more revealing. All in all is very impressive. 




After 12 hours burn-in....still a long way to go. The bass extensions is clearly surfacing  wow! The improvements are awesome to the teeths...if you ever felt like Ha-1 is lacking the "soul" in the music. Try to find yourself a good Powercord.


----------



## makan

Nice. Which power cord is that?


----------



## Whitigir

makan said:


> Nice. Which power cord is that?




DIY power cord. You can make it too, and it is relatively easy, you can follow this for recipes and materials. Some wire stripper, screws are the tools you need.

http://www.venhaus1.com/diymains.html

I made mine a bit different but under the same inspirations using UPOCC wires and UPOCC copper 24k gold plated plugs

It is not cheap to buy the materials though, and I was skeptical at first. However I was too curious and got some pretty positive confirmations regarding Powercord and it improvements. The improvements are totally worth it. So if you could turn some screw, and strip some wires, I encourage you to do the Powercord.


----------



## Stratos27

Well that looks like it would be a fun project. Unfortunately my plate is always full. I bought a Pangea Audio AC 14SE MKII Signature cable, and I have been very happy with it. Build quality is very nice and it did not break the bank.


----------



## Whitigir

stratos27 said:


> Well that looks like it would be a fun project. Unfortunately my plate is always full. I bought a Pangea Audio AC 14SE MKII Signature cable, and I have been very happy with it. Build quality is very nice and it did break the bank.




What is your sonical impression about it ?


----------



## Stratos27

When I bought my HA-1, I bought the Pangea and the AQ Carbon USB cable at the same time. The unit never had the stock power cable attached to it, so I have nothing to compare it to. What I do know is that is sounds really really good!!


----------



## Whitigir

So today I encountered a very strange thing with Ha-1. When powered on and play like normal, my headphones had volume imbalance issue. The left channel was playing at 30-40% lower than the right. The volume knob behaved weirdly that it would only turn the volume up so much even at max, and when at lowest it is sitting at 30% or so. Both high-normal gain does the same thing.

So, I when ahead and tried updating my firmware....while being nervous  I don't have enough time enjoying ha1 yet, do not want any problems that need attentions...yet.

So...Voilaa, after the firmware update, it started acting normal again from the volume being more balanced, and needed a couple restart to have the volume knob behave correctly.

Thanks for the link that provided the upgrade guys !

 (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar)


----------



## yaccobo

whitigir said:


> So...Voilaa, after the firmware update, it started acting normal again from the volume being more balanced, and needed a couple restart to have the volume knob behave correctly.
> 
> Thanks for the link that provided the upgrade guys !
> 
> (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar)


 
 A question on the side: how does one apply the firmware upgrade? I couldn't find any instructions. I see in the RAR file that there is an .exe file in there. Does this mean that Mac users cannot use this update?
  
 Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## Whitigir

yaccobo said:


> A question on the side: how does one apply the firmware upgrade? I couldn't find any instructions. I see in the RAR file that there is an .exe file in there. Does this mean that Mac users cannot use this update?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance!




Not sure about Mac, I used Windows. Plugged HA1 into the computer, downloaded the driver pack for Windows from Oppo website, then downloaded the firmware, made sure the connected device listed HA-1 with the driver software, then open up the unzipped firmware and use exe. File. The computer and HA1 automatically doing their own job


----------



## michaellynn

Your welcome, I am glad it was of use to you.


----------



## T Bone

I did a little experiment tonight and plugged my Oppo into my vinyl rig.

It's connected to the Tape-Out of the Primaluna Dialogue Three tube preamp. 

A completely different listening experience!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victoranastacio

Finally got the HA1 and liking the pairing with Beyerdynamic T1.2's. Just knew my T1.2's had more personality and the HA1 has given them new life. So excited!
  
 Question. Does anyone with an HA1 listen to hard rock/heavy metal music. If yes, can you please let me know what source and desktop app you use. Also wondering if DSD files exist for the music genre I like. Thanks


----------



## Xyrium

victoranastacio said:


> Finally got the HA1 and liking the pairing with Beyerdynamic T1.2's. Just knew my T1.2's had more personality and the HA1 has given them new life. So excited!
> 
> Question. Does anyone with an HA1 listen to hard rock/heavy metal music. If yes, can you please let me know what source and desktop app you use. Also wondering if DSD files exist for the music genre I like. Thanks


 
 I listen through Foobar still, using ASIO driver for the HA1. However, I believe JRiver has you covered for DSDs, though I don't believe there's much out there for metal. I still buy CDs and burn 'em to WAV files and listen through Foobar. I can queue up every Dream Theater album and just let it rip for hours.


----------



## T Bone

victoranastacio said:


> Question. Does anyone with an HA1 listen to hard rock/heavy metal music. If yes, can you please let me know what source and desktop app you use. Also wondering if DSD files exist for the music genre I like. Thanks


 
  
 I use JRiver Media Center.  It plays everything I've thrown at it - including DSD files.   It also does a fantastic job of pairing with the hardware.
  
 There are some DSD files available - but not many.  You'll find more titles/options on the likes of HDTracks in traditional lossless formats.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Has anyone tried the T1's with this?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I was thinking of using the HA-1 as a pre-amp to a tube integrated amplifier. Is this a configuration that anyone else is running? Tube amp for speakers and the HA-1 for headphones?


----------



## Svatopluk

I'm currently using the HA-1 as a pre-amp for my LD-MK6 tube headphone amp and it works quite nice in that role. I believe you should be good to go with a tube speaker amp as long as the HA-1 is set in the Bypass (Fixed Level) mode.
 The HA-1 volume knob will not affect the pre-amp output so you can leave it turned down while using you're speaker amp for the volume control.
 Current Setup: BDP-105, HA-1 and LD-MK6


----------



## polecrab

I'm also using the HA-1 as a preamp for a power amp driving speakers. Just be aware that Oppo paid a lot more attention to the headphone output, with its class A design, than to the pre-outs, which are based on OP amps (although they sound fine and transparent). Also, the headphone stage is active even when you're only using the pre-outs, so it'll get hot regardless, even though you're not benefiting from that heat. So for that reason, I would never buy the HA-1 if I weren't planning to use it as a headphone amp, at least part of the time.


----------



## cthomas

Are there any amp/DACs that have a similar display to the HA-1? I love the vu meters and eq display but can't afford the oppo.


----------



## Whitigir




----------



## cthomas

Damn you Whitigir! Must you have everything I want.


----------



## Xyrium

cthomas said:


> Are there any amp/DACs that have a similar display to the HA-1? I love the vu meters and eq display but can't afford the oppo.


 
 Perhaps a used HA-1? I've seen them go for $800.00
  
 Otherwise, there are  few music streamers, including one from Sony or Yamaha that seem to have a few visual gizmos.
  
 Edit: Scratch that. i was thinking of Sony, but theirs is still around $1k.


----------



## T Bone

xyrium said:


> Perhaps a used HA-1? I've seen them go for $800.00


 
 If you can find one for $800 **JUMP ON IT**
 I just listed mine, but at a slightly higher price point.

 I think a used HA-1 is a screaming value.  It has to be one of the most full-featured DAC/AMP combos on the market.
 You can find higher fidelity components at the same price point, but not with the feature set you get with an Oppo.


----------



## wood1030

t bone said:


> If you can find one for $800 **JUMP ON IT**
> I just listed mine, but at a slightly higher price point.
> 
> I think a used HA-1 is a screaming value.  It has to be one of the most full-featured DAC/AMP combos on the market.
> You can find higher fidelity components at the same price point, but not with the feature set you get with an Oppo.


 

 Got my HA-1 on the used market for $800 about a year ago and have been loving it a lot ever since. In fact, I got the PM-1 on the used market as well at significant savings, both in like new condition, with all parts and accessories, I even got a 3m balanced cable with the PM-1 included. Couldn't be happier with both purchases. 
 If you can find it used, go for it, but be diligent with the previous owner to learn as best as you can the condition of the items you are about to purchase.
 Also, I'm sure you're aware that Oppo sells reconditioned items as well. You can be assured that it will be in pristine condition with factory warranty too. Not a bad option.


----------



## T Bone

> Originally Posted by *wood1030* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my HA-1 on the used market for $800 about a year ago and have been loving it a lot ever since.


 You scored!  Congrats on the good buy!
  


wood1030 said:


> Also, I'm sure you're aware that Oppo sells reconditioned items as well


 
 Really? I wasn't aware of that. Good to know!


----------



## ray-dude

t bone said:


> Really? I wasn't aware of that. Good to know!


 
  
 I was surprised how competitive the refurb prices are on the Oppo site.  Fast shipping, and they are also covered by the 30 day return policy, so basically no risk.  Well worth checking out (and I love my Oppo HA-1 for my two channel system..lovely lovely sound, esp. for DSD content)


----------



## cthomas

xyrium said:


> Perhaps a used HA-1? I've seen them go for $800.00
> 
> Otherwise, there are  few music streamers, including one from Sony or Yamaha that seem to have a few visual gizmos.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. i was thinking of Sony, but theirs is still around $1k.




I've looked for them every now and then but I live in Australia and honestly don't think I've ever seen one used here. I think every amp should have that screen. Would love to get baked and just stare at it.


----------



## Xyrium

Hmm, ya know, you might be able to find a cool skin for Foobar or Jriver and you could always watch the EQ bounce around on your screen to your heart's delight!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_h-QlEg2Zg
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icxBKbrs0vE
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Q6DRqf9H4


----------



## cthomas

Thanks, but I'm using Audirvana on mac. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and use JRiver.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Question for you guys, I just bought an HA-1 and I'd like to use it as a pre-amp, as I don't have enough to buy both another pre-amp and a speaker amplifier. What would ya'll recommend?
 I would like it to have silver finish, be the approximate size of the HA-1, and preferably have balanced inputs.


----------



## T Bone

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Question for you guys, I just bought an HA-1 and I'd like to use it as a pre-amp, as I don't have enough to buy both another pre-amp and a speaker amplifier. What would ya'll recommend?
> I would like it to have silver finish, be the approximate size of the HA-1, and preferably have balanced inputs.


 
 It all depends on what kind of budget you have and what kind of speakers you're planning on driving.
  
 Personally, I've used my Oppo a few times as a pre-amp feeding a massive Cary Audio tube amp.  Not a typical pairing, but it certainly was entertaining.


----------



## polecrab

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Question for you guys, I just bought an HA-1 and I'd like to use it as a pre-amp, as I don't have enough to buy both another pre-amp and a speaker amplifier. What would ya'll recommend?
> I would like it to have silver finish, be the approximate size of the HA-1, and preferably have balanced inputs.




Doesn't the HA-1 meet all of those criteria? What's wrong with the HA-1?

Edit: were you asking for power amp recommendations for your speakers?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

t bone said:


> It all depends on what kind of budget you have and what kind of speakers you're planning on driving.
> 
> Personally, I've used my Oppo a few times as a pre-amp feeding a massive Cary Audio tube amp.  Not a typical pairing, but it certainly was entertaining.


 
  
 Good point, since I have never had a speaker set up before, all I'm sure of is that I'd like a stereo setup, I'd like to spend less $1,000, and I would like it to fit the HA-1 asthetic.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

polecrab said:


> Doesn't the HA-1 meet all of those criteria? What's wrong with the HA-1?
> 
> Edit: were you asking for power amp recommendations for your speakers?


 
 Yes sir, I am giving speakers a chance


----------



## ray-dude

I'm irrationally lusting after the Schiit Vidar's right now, for no reason than the grass is always greener.  I'd like to try them as mono blocks coming off my HA-1 (currently running the HA-1 as a DAC/preamp for my Classe 2300)
  
 Not available yet (hence the irrationality) but looks very interesting at the price point


----------



## polecrab

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Yes sir, I am giving speakers a chance




What speakers are you using and how much power do you need into what kind of load?


----------



## Xyrium

I've used the HA1 with a Parasound A23 and achieved excellent results. However, the silver of the A23 is not identical to the HA1.


----------



## T Bone

ray-dude said:


> I'm irrationally lusting after the Schiit Vidar's right now
> ..snip..
> Not available yet (hence the irrationality) but looks very interesting at the price point


 
 While they're not a cosmetic match to the HA-1, the Vidar should prove to be an excellent choice for a sub $1k amplifier.
 Schiit makes some great products.  They're hard to beat in the "bang-for-the-buck" department.  

 I believe the Vidar has balanced XLR input which will mate up with the HA-1's balanced output rather nicely.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

polecrab said:


> What speakers are you using and how much power do you need into what kind of load?


 

 Well see thats the thing, I am still doing my research there, I've always been a headphone guy, but I hate letting all those outputs in the oppo go to waist. Maybe a set of Polk Audio TSi400s or maybe some KlipschR-24Fs. I need to establish a baseline first since sound taste is so subjective.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

xyrium said:


> I've used the HA1 with a Parasound A23 and achieved excellent results. However, the silver of the A23 is not identical to the HA1.


 

 Oh wow actually this looks like a pretty good fit for me. Thanks! But see, now I wanna wait for the Schiit Vidar O_O


----------



## polecrab

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Well see thats the thing, I am still doing my research there, I've always been a headphone guy, but I hate letting all those outputs in the oppo go to waist. Maybe a set of Polk Audio TSi400s or maybe some KlipschR-24Fs. I need to establish a baseline first since sound taste is so subjective.




In that price class, I think it's going to be challenging finding an appropriate balanced amp. You should be spending a lot more of your budget on your speakers than on your amp, so that means you'd be looking at amps in a price range that doesn't include any balanced models. The Schiit and Parasound, etc., would all be overkill for those speakers.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

polecrab said:


> In that price class, I think it's going to be challenging finding an appropriate balanced amp. You should be spending a lot more of your budget on your speakers than on your amp, so that means you'd be looking at amps in a price range that doesn't include any balanced models. The Schiit and Parasound, etc., would all be overkill for those speakers.


 
  
 Ok that makes sense, and I do plan to get something more refiened down the line, any recommendations?


----------



## polecrab

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Ok that makes sense, and I do plan to get something more refiened down the line, any recommendations?




I have a Magnepan .7 pair with my HA-1 as preamp and an ATI power amp. I totally love my Maggies, but they need several feet of space behind them and plenty of current to power them.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

polecrab said:


> I have a Magnepan .7 pair with my HA-1 as preamp and an ATI power amp. I totally love my Maggies, but they need several feet of space behind them and plenty of current to power them.


 
 Awesome, Thanks for the advice  Those Magnepans look amazing!


----------



## wgb113

Have you looked at active speakers? They'd simplify your setup and take the guesswork out of power amp pairing.


----------



## Whitigir

wgb113 said:


> Have you looked at active speakers? They'd simplify your setup and take the guesswork out of power amp pairing.




A reason why I don't like active speaker is 0 ability to pair with different amps for the optimized quality. Good advise though as it is simple and affective


----------



## Xyrium

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Oh wow actually this looks like a pretty good fit for me. Thanks! But see, now I wanna wait for the Schiit Vidar O_O


 
  
 The only issue I have with the Vidar is that it's quoted into 8ohms only, with no capacitors in the power supply. Hopefully that doesn't indicate instability into 4ohms.
  


polecrab said:


> In that price class, I think it's going to be challenging finding an appropriate balanced amp. You should be spending a lot more of your budget on your speakers than on your amp, so that means you'd be looking at amps in a price range that doesn't include any balanced models. The Schiit and Parasound, etc., would all be overkill for those speakers.


 
  
 I agree that they may be overkill for his current speakers, but it makes his setup fairly future-proof. Should he decide on more challenging speakers in the future, the A23 can easily handle them.
  


wgb113 said:


> Have you looked at active speakers? They'd simplify your setup and take the guesswork out of power amp pairing.


 
  
 Great suggestion IMO. I ran Focal Solo6be's on my HA1, and was very pleased.


----------



## trappedintime

I've run my Parasound Halo A21 (A23's big brother) and paired with speakers that are slightly on the warm side using the HA-1 as a preamp, I've had fantastic results. Currently I have an HA-1 with the Parasound Classic 275 v2, and my other is running a Linn AV 2515 in my bedroom rig. With the A21 I was using XLR connections, but in these current setups the HA-1 is running over RCA interconnects. I've run 4ohm and 8ohm speakers from 100-200w each and had great results. I think any musical amp you pair with it will produce good results.
  
 There are certainly more revealing preamps out there, but even with analog the sound quality was impressive IMO.


----------



## musickid

New to ha1 but heard the pm1 combo today as a newish person to the area the sound was sublime. one simple question it is a balanced headphone amp. if i used a balanced cable with the pm1 along side a usb input from my imac is that all i need to do for a full balanced sound. the reason i ask is that there are analogue inputs and i have read that you need balanced input from dac or other source to get full balanced sound. im hoping as oppo say the signal is balanced internally or somin so this point is not a problem. many thanks to all. (ie with a usb input not using balanced input from another source i will get the full balanced sound capability of the ha1 with balanced cables on pm1???)


----------



## trappedintime

musickid said:


> New to ha1 but heard the pm1 combo today as a newish person to the area the sound was sublime. one simple question it is a balanced headphone amp. if i used a balanced cable with the pm1 along side a usb input from my imac is that all i need to do for a full balanced sound. the reason i ask is that there are analogue inputs and i have read that you need balanced input from dac or other source to get full balanced sound. im hoping as oppo say the signal is balanced internally or somin so this point is not a problem. many thanks to all. (ie with a usb input not using balanced input from another source i will get the full balanced sound capability of the ha1 with balanced cables on pm1???)


It's a fully balanced design. There's XLR inputs and outputs, so you can hook up any balanced component with those, but the DAC is built in and it's completely balanced from the point the digital becomes analog to the outputs. It's why a lot of people love the HA-1. You can pair it with some excellent DAC's, stereo amps or headphone amps if you want to only use the DAC for headphone listening.


----------



## musickid

What difference does adding a balanced oppo cable to the pm1 make when listening with the ha1? oppo say more voltage output much louder etc etc but is the balanced cable worth the extra money. i would love to know what the difference in sound quality really is here from anyone. many thanks


----------



## Whitigir

musickid said:


> What difference does adding a balanced oppo cable to the pm1 make when listening with the ha1? oppo say more voltage output much louder etc etc but is the balanced cable worth the extra money. i would love to know what the difference in sound quality really is here from anyone. many thanks




Speaking from my own experiences using Z1R as a references point. The finesses, micro scoping details, depth, energies, and soundstage are all presented better in XLR vs single ended. The most obvious points are

1/ more forward vocal and vocal extensions
2/ more bass control, deeper and more vivid sub-bass and better bass layering
3/ better instruments separations overall
4/ better placements and positioning, panning and titling presentations in the sound of field
5/ more holographical images 
6/ darker background
7/ better treble layering, resolutions and extensions

Those are the most obvious, but it may varies depends on your own personal experiences. I wouldn't use ha-1 without the XLR balanced, ever again.....like ever....ever....never....ever....even with easy to drive headphones .

So good and addictive that I converted Z1R single ended cables into XLR


----------



## musickid

HELLO TO ALL,

I recently auditioned a oppo ha1/pm1 and it was quite stunning. i do use tidal hifi as my main source and have heard they will introduce mqa soon. im looking for an end game system. does the fact the oppo does not include mqa really make such a big deal.  the new brooklyn dac can handle mqa but the pm1 is sublime. many thanks


----------



## polecrab

musickid said:


> [COLOR=333333]HELLO TO ALL,[/COLOR][COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]I recently auditioned a oppo ha1/pm1 and it was quite stunning. i do use tidal hifi as my main source and have heard they will introduce mqa soon. im looking for an end game system. does the fact the oppo does not include mqa really make such a big deal.  the new brooklyn dac can handle mqa but the pm1 is sublime. many thanks[/COLOR]




This guy has some interesting things to say about MQA. In summary, don't worry about it.

http://archimago.blogspot.ca/2016/10/musings-keeping-it-simple-mqa-is-codec.html


----------



## Whitigir

I would only worry about DSD capability. When Sony do it with their dedicated R&D, no one beats them at it .


----------



## musickid

I did read the article on mqa very interesting. the market seems divided. however tidal hifi is my main source for cd quality and it looks they may go mqa soon. if i went for the ha1 would buying a small meridian explorer2 dac for 200 which is mqa capable and can easily be connected to the ha1 cover me for all eventualities? is it normal to add an external dac to the ha1. however the oppo already has a excellent sabre dac in it so would it be pointless? many thanks. my other option is the brooklyn dac at 1700 pounds but that means passing on the pm1's as my budget won't allow such premium cans if i buy the brooklyn. with the brooklyn the headphone budget goes to half of the oppo ha1/pm1 combo. im really not sure which way would be the best as i plan to do this in the new year. i wonder also if adding an external dac whilst using a balanced headphone with the ha1 compromises the balanced nature of the oppo.


----------



## polecrab

musickid said:


> I did read the article on mqa very interesting. the market seems divided. however tidal hifi is my main source for cd quality and it looks they may go mqa soon. if i went for the ha1 would buying a small meridian explorer2 dac for 200 which is mqa capable and can easily be connected to the ha1 cover me for all eventualities? is it normal to add an external dac to the ha1. however the oppo already has a excellent sabre dac in it so would it be pointless? many thanks. my other option is the brooklyn dac at 1700 pounds but that means passing on the pm1's as my budget won't allow such premium cans if i buy the brooklyn. with the brooklyn the headphone budget goes to half of the oppo ha1/pm1 combo. im really not sure which way would be the best as i plan to do this in the new year. i wonder also if adding an external dac whilst using a balanced headphone with the ha1 compromises the balanced nature of the oppo.




Sounds like you're really intrigued by MQA. In that case, I would just get the Explorer2 and PM1 and be done with it. There's no point in getting the HA1 too, since whatever subtle benefits you get from MQA would probably be negated by adding all those extra unnecessary analog stages. The PM1 doesn't even need an amp, so I'm convinced that the Mytek would be overkill, and the HA1 would probably be overkill too.


----------



## musickid

The pm1 would be for the ha1 not the mytek. i listened to the pm1/ha1 and they really are a lovely pair definitely designed for each other. with a low impedence planar headphone what makes it work so well with the ha1 from a technical viewpoint? the ha1 is powerful but even at very loud levels with the pm1 it was crystal clear no hint of distortion at all. the sales guy told me alot of that was due to a digital volume control on the ha1.


----------



## polecrab

musickid said:


> The pm1 would be for the ha1 not the mytek. i listened to the pm1/ha1 and they really are a lovely pair definitely designed for each other. with a low impedence planar headphone what makes it work so well with the ha1 from a technical viewpoint? the ha1 is powerful but even at very loud levels with the pm1 it was crystal clear no hint of distortion at all. the sales guy told me alot of that was due to a digital volume control on the ha1.




Why wouldn't the PM1 work well with the Explorer2 also? I've only heard the PM3, but I've read lots of users saying it doesn't even need an amp. These Oppo headphones are designed to be easy to drive and work well in a lot of different situations, in contrast with other planar magnetics that may be picky about amplification. I'm not sure what that sales person was telling you because the HA1 actually has an analog volume control, and that wouldn't have much effect on the sound, just usability, unless it was a poor volume control that added noise/distortion or channel imbalance.

Edit: I bet the Explorer2 has a digital volume control that has good channel balance and doesn't lose bits at low volume. With the Mytek, you probably want to use the lowest gain setting if it has one.


----------



## musickid

_*"At the same time, the convenience of modern digital volume control is not lost -"*_   this line is from the oppo ha1 website. the sales assistant seems right here that a digital volume control stops any distortion no matter how high the volume. i would find it hard to believe that the explorer could not drive the pm1 but i bet it would be on highest volume to get a decent signal. such a small thing wasn't made for planars no matter how efficient the cans. anyway putting all that jargon to one side i still have a dilemna. tidal is my main source for hifi lossless. if i get the ha1 and tidal go mqa i loose out. if i buy the brooklyn dac i get a small box no  pm1 cans but i get mqa ready dac. both sound great. any help? the gain was high when i listened to pm1/ha1 in shop. it sounded crystal clear. does that mean even though its a planar with only around 40 impedence the ha1 still needs to be on high gain to power them.


----------



## polecrab

musickid said:


> [COLOR=434343]_*"At the same time, the convenience of modern digital volume control is not lost -"*_   this line is from the oppo ha1 website. the sales assistant seems right here that a digital volume control stops any distortion no matter how high the volume. i would find it hard to believe that the explorer could not drive the pm1 but i bet it would be on highest volume to get a decent signal. such a small thing wasn't made for planars no matter how efficient the cans. anyway putting all that jargon to one side i still have a dilemna. tidal is my main source for hifi lossless. if i get the ha1 and tidal go mqa i loose out. if i buy the brooklyn dac i get a small box no  pm1 cans but i get mqa ready dac. both sound great. any help? the gain was high when i listened to pm1/ha1 in shop. it sounded crystal clear. does that mean even though its a planar with only around 40 impedence the ha1 still needs to be on high gain to power them.[/COLOR]




That sales person was mistaken, the HA1 uses an "analog potentiometer" as that same website states. The comparison to digital convenience relates to usability, not sound. And digital volume control has nothing to do with distortion at high volume. Volume controls usually become a factor at very low volume. The PM1 is a very sensitive headphone so you can easily drive it to deafening levels with just your phone.


----------



## musickid

HI THERE,
  
 My mistake as i have had 5 days exposure to really reading about the ha1. do you know when high or low gain is used for balanced/unbalanced pm1 with ha1? we saw a digital readout on the screen when volume was turned and so assumed it was a digital volume control.!
  
 so why did oppo design a powerful amp to go with a relatively easy to drive cans. on paper technically it makes no sense but when listening its great. flagship amp ha1, flagship headphones pm1. 
  
 Last point is it normal to use third party dac so ha1 is just a headamp? (reason i may want the explorer2 mini dac for tidal mqa if it arrives.)


----------



## polecrab

musickid said:


> HI THERE,
> 
> My mistake as i have had 5 days exposure to really reading about the ha1. do you know when high or low gain is used for balanced/unbalanced pm1 with ha1? we saw a digital readout on the screen when volume was turned and so assumed it was a digital volume control.!
> 
> so why did oppo design a powerful amp to go with a relatively easy to drive cans. on paper technically it makes no sense but when listening its great. flagship amp ha1, flagship headphones pm1.


 
 I would assume that low gain would be used either way with the PM1. Just see where you have the volume set at your normal listening volume. If you have to turn the volume way past the halfway point, then increase the gain. But other people who actually own that combination could chime in on what works best for them. When I listened to the PM3, which I think is just slightly more sensitive than the PM1 due to the closed design, I used low gain on the HA1 and that was more than enough gain.
  
 If Oppo designed a headphone amp optimized for high-sensitivity headphones, they would sell very few units. But with a powerful amp, you can use it with a much wider range of headphones, including those that are a lot harder to drive than the PM1. That's much smarter.


----------



## musickid

hi pole,
  
 when i listened to ha1 with my beyers dt880  it was ok. it wasn't just a question of matching cans with amps as the pm1/ha1 combo i heard went beyond what can be described technically. the sound was fluid on high gain till max vol levels really smooth and detailed. i am sure they designed the amp for audiophiles not the normal public and they have done some magic with the pm1 combo. every review says the two were designed for each other both marketing and tech. if you listen to same sensitivity as pm1 ie other cans its not the same. beyer sounded dull. any advice regarding 3rd party dacs to ha1. maybe for me if mqa tidal arrives or is another dac not good.


----------



## Whitigir

I pair HA1 to Z1R balanced and love it


----------



## T Bone

To all of my fellow Oppo HA-1 owners - have you ever tried using the HA-1 solely as an amplifier, bypassing the DAC?
  
 I might considering routing an exernal DAC's output through the balanced XLR input.


----------



## Raptor34

t bone said:


> To all of my fellow Oppo HA-1 owners - have you ever tried using the HA-1 solely as an amplifier, bypassing the DAC?
> 
> I might considering routing an external DAC's output through the balanced XLR input.


 

 Go for it!   When I got a multi-bit dac, that's exactly what I did.   The on board dac is very good but the HA-1's class A amp is the real star of the show and can be mated with any outboard dac you wish.  imo of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 cheers


----------



## T Bone

raptor34 said:


> he on board dac is very good but the HA-1's class A amp is the real star of the show and can be mated with any outboard dac you wish.


 
  
 That is _*EXACTLY*_ the kind of feedback I was hoping for!  Thank you.
 May i ask which multi-bit DAC you tried it with?  I'll go out on a limb and guess it was Schiit.


----------



## Raptor34

t bone said:


> That is _*EXACTLY*_ the kind of feedback I was hoping for!  Thank you.
> May i ask which multi-bit DAC you tried it with?  I'll go out on a limb and guess it was Schiit.


 

 Yup, Schiit's M/B Bifrost.


----------



## musickid

I have a schitt modi multibit dac the small version thus still multibit. would it perform better than the onboard dac and how can you ensure any 3rd party dac will match the ha1 specs powering etc. last thing if i use an intona with the ha1 does the current output of the intona become an issue or is that only with usb powered dacs. intona current output 300/500mA max. many thanks.


----------



## LittleToast

I hope to connect the headphone balanced output of the HA-1 to my active speakers. My active speakers only have xlr terminals. However, I am not able to find a cable in the market that can help me do this. I hope to get a good cable. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Whitigir

Why don't you use preamped dual XLR ? It is better suited for this situation rather than XLR 4 to speakers


----------



## LittleToast

I read that the quality is better. Hadphone amp uses discrete components on class A. Xlrs output on the back uses op-amp.


----------



## Raptor34

littletoast said:


> I read that the quality is better. Hadphone amp uses discrete components on class A. Xlrs output on the back uses op-amp.


 

 I've never heard of a class A 'XLR pre-out.   These do not power headphones, they just pass the source signal to amplifier inputs.


----------



## polecrab

littletoast said:


> I read that the quality is better. Hadphone amp uses discrete components on class A. Xlrs output on the back uses op-amp.




A guy in one of the modding forums rewired his HA-1 so his class A balanced output was connected to the dual XLRs in back instead of the front balanced headphone out. He really loved the results. I tried connecting the 1/4" out to my power amp for my speakers but it was way too quiet. I'm sure the balanced out would have better results since it's more powerful, but I wonder about impedance mismatches.


----------



## Armaegis

But... isn't the headamp output derived from the xlr outputs? Seems like he's just adding the buffering/gain stage to the outputs.


----------



## polecrab

armaegis said:


> But... isn't the headamp output derived from the xlr outputs? Seems like he's just adding the buffering/gain stage to the outputs.




No, the outputs in back are separate from the headphone outputs in front. The former are driven by op amps and the latter by expensive class A components.


----------



## Armaegis

But the headamp is fed a balanced signal... so somewhere within the chain the signal is split. The question is whether the headamp is fed directly from a split off the dac, or is there a split from the xlr outputs that feeds into the headamp.


----------



## Whitigir

Well, instead of retorting the inner wires. He could simply made the cables XLR4 to Speakers or whatever speakers connectors were ? This is good info, I will be doing that cables in the future.

Also, Op-amp isn't all that bad. Though I never tried the XLR preamp out. Is the volume controllable ? Op-amp could be modified to be removable by using Burson set which is one of the finest op-amp on the market ATM.


----------



## LittleToast

1) The xlr out at the back, the voltage is controllable in the analog domain - it is a pre-amp out. The pre--amp stage uses non discrete componenrs (op-amps in this case). As it is a pre-amp out, there is no classification of class A or AB or D etc. 

2) The headphone output (be it the front1/4 inch output or front balanced output), however, has gone through a pre-anp stage and a class A power amp stage. These two stages of electeonics use expensive discrete components - no op-amps. These two stages make up the headphone amp which is build on a separate circuit board. 

Part 2) is what makes the HA-1 great as a headphone amp. Part 1) is whar makes HA-1 ok as a pre-amp. However, someone has suggested long ago why not use the headphone output as a preamp signal to an external amp since it still a low level signal, and a high quality one at that? It is unconventional. But a smart move, as a large part of the money used to build the HA-1 goes to the headphone amp and it is a high quality signal. 

What I am trying to do here is not my idea. It has long been proposed in these hundreds of pages of discussion on HA-1 by others. I have got the idea from them, from this thread itself. 

But why I ask is not as important as the question I am trying to ask - can anyone help direct me to get such a cable? - xlr 4 pin out (male) to 2 times XLR 3-pin (male). 

Thank you.


----------



## polecrab

littletoast said:


> can anyone help direct me to get such a cable? - xlr 4 pin out (male) to 2 times XLR 3-pin (male).




I may have found one https://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/4-pin-dual-3-pin-adaptor-cable


----------



## LittleToast

polecrab said:


> I may have found one https://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/4-pin-dual-3-pin-adaptor-cable




Thanks!!


----------



## rae8836

Looks like that 4-pin XLR is the wrong gender to connect to the balanced headphone out on the HA-1.  What's needed is a 4-pin XLR male to left and right RCA female connectors.  If you can accept more metal in the connector chain you could go 4-pin XLR male to left and right 3-pin XLR female then use existing 3-pin XLR male to RCA female adapters:  https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-GXM-133-RCA-XLR3M-Adaptor/dp/B000068O4D  That hardware chain would _fit _but I have no idea how the wiring might need to be done.


----------



## Whitigir

Is the preamp input section of the HA-1 any good ? Using XLR 3 in the back ? Thank you

Lol, tried it...and it has 15K Ohms load....holy hell....it was almost useless to feed DAP as analog pre-in to the HA-1


----------



## soundlogic

Will be selling my mint black HA-1. Have not posted it yet. PM if interested for details.
 Tim


----------



## Korabeu

hifiaudio said:


> Exactly, Oppo made the USB DAC input not allowing the computer to change volume.  So now volume changes are by volume knob, remote control, or by playback software being utilized.


 
  
 Hi, sorry for the noob question but I am able to change the from volume from Windows using the little icon found in the system tray.
  

  
  
 This happens with both Home Theather Bypass option in Standard or Bypass mode.
 I should also mention that I detect no difference whatsoever when switching between the two (apart from the click HA-1 makes).
  
 Also, apart from the power plug, the only cable inserted into the back of HA-1 is a USB 2.0 cable leading from #1 in the image below to a USB port found in the PC's mainboard.
 Oh...and only headphones (Sennheiser HD650) are connected to the HA-1's front via the 6.35mm jack.
  

  
  
  
 Shouldn't I be able to change the volume so? 
 I'm a bit more than confused, please help.


----------



## T Bone

You probably don't want Windows to control the HA-1 volume.  What most owners are looking for is "bit perfect" output from your computer to the HA-1.  You want the HA-1 to attenuate the signal as necessary.  
  
 That's why you'll find recommendations in this thread to configure the Oppo's driver to allow your media player to have "exclusive" control of the HA-1.  That way windows can't bing, beep and bong over your music.


----------



## Xyrium

t bone said:


> You probably don't want Windows to control the HA-1 volume.  What most owners are looking for is "bit perfect" output from your computer to the HA-1.  You want the HA-1 to attenuate the signal as necessary.
> 
> That's why you'll find recommendations in this thread to configure the Oppo's driver to allow your media player to have "exclusive" control of the HA-1.  That way windows can't bing, beep and bong over your music.


 
 Agreed with this, but it also sounds like ASIO drivers are loaded, and thus, bypassing the Windows controls (preferable IMO).


----------



## Korabeu

Thanks for the reply, 


t bone said:


> You probably don't want Windows to control the HA-1 volume.  What most owners are looking for is "bit perfect" output from your computer to the HA-1.  You want the HA-1 to attenuate the signal as necessary.
> 
> That's why you'll find recommendations in this thread to configure the Oppo's driver to allow your media player to have "exclusive" control of the HA-1.  That way windows can't bing, beep and bong over your music.


 
  
 Thank you for the reply,
  
 I still feel lost and somehow I think you didn't fully address my concern, so I will try to rephrase relative to your reply.
  
 Let's say I do want to give HA-1 exclusive control over the volume, HOW do I do that?
 HA-1's driver only allows for 2 settings to be changed, under the Buffer Settings tab:
 1. USB Streaming Mode (set to Safe)
 2. ASIO Buffer Size (set to AUTO) 
  
 As for the Volume tab, please see image below.
 Pressing the blue speaker icon (the only active option) mutes & unmutes everything.
  

  
  
 Sorry for being so lost.


----------



## Whitigir

I don't like Windows bip bing and bong in my music, so I use Walkman for transporting


----------



## T Bone

korabeu said:


> I still feel lost and somehow I think you didn't address fully address my concern, so I will try to rephrase relative to your reply.
> 
> Let's say I do want to give HA-1 exclusive control over the volume, HOW do I do that?
> HA-1's driver only allows for 2 settings to be changed, under the Buffer Settings tab:
> ...


 
 No problem - let's see if we can get you sorted out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I struck out the streaming mode and buffer size - it has nothing to do with volume control.

 Let's start figuring out which drivers your music player is using.  There are two types of drivers - WASAP and ASIO.
 The ASIO drivers support "exclusive control".  ...so that's the one you want your media player to use.  
 Double check that your media player is using this device. 
  
 In this picture you can see that the Oppo ASIO driver is being used.  (Ignore the red circle highlighting DSD - this is an old image in my photobucket illustrating a different issue)


----------



## T Bone

korabeu said:


> Let's say I do want to give HA-1 exclusive control over the volume, HOW do I do that?


 
  
 Korabeu - I think I owe you an apology.
 I sat down with a glass of wine in my hand, LCD-3's on my head and good intentions in mind.  
 It was my intention to snap a few screen shots and post a quick how-to, but I got stumped.  (_let's just blame the wine_)  
 I tried to config my JRiver Media Center to control the volume on my Oppo HA-1 and I couldn't figure it out!  I was certain there was a way to do it with the Oppo.
 I went through the "reverse" of this process last week with a Benchmark DAC that I am evaluating right now.  The initial driver installation allowed JRiver to change the volume.  I wanted to DISABLE that behavior in the application volume and only change the volume via my amplifier.
  
 I am sorry that I could not provide the answer that I was certain I could.  When I tried it for myself, I found that I was mistaken or just momentarily dense.  If someone else has the correct answer to Korabeu's question, please share.


----------



## Discman634

I've been thinking about getting an HA-1 but Oppohas been out of stock for most of the last 4 weeks. Does anybody know if this is just Christmas sales or are they planning an upgrade like they did with the HA-2?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Well that's an excellent question. But seeing as how they announced a new DAC, I'm leaning more towards the just the Christmas rush.

p.s. I'm selling mine Czech out my classifieds!


----------



## wood1030

Like 'Ohmygodpancakes' mentioned (great user name, btw), the Sonica DAC is scheduled to be released in January so they may be holding off production of any new HA-1's til that's released. But who knows, there could be something new coming. But if you really want an HA-1, I wouldn't think twice about getting one of the refurbished HA-1's, they come with full Manu. warranty and are packaged and should perform like new at a discount price.


----------



## Retropsych

I'm considering getting the HA-1 and I have some questions.

I have a newly acquired Sennheiser HD800S and currently pairing them with my Oppo BDP-105D. I would be using the HD800S's included XLR cable with the HA-1.

1) Given both the HA-1 and BDP-105D have XLR and USB connectivity and (from what I understand) the same DAC, which configuration is likely to provide the best sound quality;XLR or USB? A half decent Balanced/XLR cable is not cheap and whilst I'm prepared to pay for a pair of cables if there is a better outcome, if USB will provide a better result then why bother?

2) Will the front USB input work with Android phones? (I'm aware of the 16/44/48 limitation). 

3) If Android phones work, will they work at full bit rate with the rear Usb-b connector? (maybe using something like like the Onkyo HF app) as mentioned at http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/4005#post_12077478

4) Similarly, will the rear USB input work with portable DAP players with usb connectivity like the iBasso Dx90 etc, assuming one uses a OTG to Usb-b cable?


----------



## Whitigir

1/ USB, but better USB cables is also pricey
2/ no, Apple only
3/ yes, if you are android 5.5 or higher 
4/ yes


----------



## Retropsych

Thank you very much. 

Can anyone recommend a decent HDMI to Usb-b cable (BDP-105D > HA-1)?


----------



## polecrab

retropsych said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent HDMI to Usb-b cable (BDP-105D > HA-1)?




I'm curious why you want to do this instead of using USB, optical, or coaxial.


----------



## Retropsych

Well I'm thinking how else will I digitallly connect the BDP-105D to the HA-1? Both have a Usb-b port which in each case is an input only, and I need an output from the BDP-105D. 

With optical or coaxial I can get hi res wav/flac (but only to 96kHz)as well as 16/44 to the HA-1 not not Dsd at all. 

Therefore it seemed to me that I would need some kind of HDMI to Usb-b cable. I tried Googling for one but couldn't find anything. Maybe there is no such cable? 

I came across HDMI splitters / de-embedders, but they don't extract to usb, only to coaxial/optical.


----------



## polecrab

retropsych said:


> Well I'm thinking how else will I digitallly connect the BDP-105D to the HA-1? Both have a Usb-b port which in each case is an input only, and I need an output from the BDP-105D.
> 
> With optical or coaxial I can get hi res wav/flac (but only to 96kHz)as well as 16/44 to the HA-1 not not Dsd at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't realize you wanted to output DSD. I don't know anything about that, just that it's usually a big hassle. I wonder if you might be better off just using the analog output from the disc player to the HA-1 for DSD and USB for everything else. But this is an area I know nothing about.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

No....I am still struggling with settings/drivers/FOOBAR components. I simply do not have the skillset/knowledge to get the HA-1 working 100% for everything. I have run though dozens of versions of SACD and ASIO components in Foobar.

 Don't get me wrong!: The HA-1 sounds GREAT, but I believe these are the wrong drivers/settings/components. Could someone please get some crayons and draw me a step-by-step for using the HA-1 for {stable} DSD playback in FOOBAR2000?

 I still cannot get audio from STEAM/Origin games with USB or TOSLINK Optical...


----------



## Hooster

littletoast said:


> I hope to connect the headphone balanced output of the HA-1 to my active speakers. My active speakers only have xlr terminals. However, I am not able to find a cable in the market that can help me do this. I hope to get a good cable. Can anyone help? Thanks.


 
  
 This is how I do it, using the single ended output.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/2250#post_11192982
  
 Well worth it. it is clearly superior to the standard op amp drive preamp output. I wonder how much it would cost Oppo to improve the quality of the pre out, to the level of the headphone out...


----------



## Raptor34

Hey everybody, Happy New Year...
 I've had my HA-1 since launch without so much as a hiccup.  I have been using it occasionally as a pre amp with other amps or dacs and it has not faltered in any duty I assign it.  Just got a new pair of HD-800's and after getting a balanced cable for it have been trying the new babies out on my amps.  This is what I have found in my tinkering and switching this and that component.   The HA-1/Multi-bit Bifrost combo is really special with the 800's.   I was looking in the HA-1 manual in the power ratings section for the amp and couldn't find a 300 ohm rating, just 600 ohm.   Does anyone here know what the 300 ohm rating is for the HA-1?  Just curious is all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers


----------



## LarryMagoo

Hey Raptor,
  
 I have the 800S and also the HA-1 that's run from my Mac mini ....made my own balanced 20 ft cable.  Still was getting constant sonic improvements well into 200+ hours.  Love the combo.!!
  
 Did you hear a difference between the Oppo DAC and Mimby?   I'd love to hear their Yggy against the Oppo DAC to hear what differences their would be...My combo is dead silent when it's supposed to be and I have no complaints....just heard lots of good stuff about Shiit gear.
  
 If I find that 300 Ohm spec I'll post it !   I rarely run my HA-1 (love the remote and being to see the volume level from way across the room) much past the 2:00 mark...their Class A amp has plenty of grunt with headroom left over...  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## dubharmonic

wood1030 said:


> But if you really want an HA-1, I wouldn't think twice about getting one of the refurbished HA-1's, they come with full Manu. warranty and are packaged and should perform like new at a discount price.




Where would one find refurbs? Thanks!


----------



## wood1030

dubharmonic said:


> Where would one find refurbs? Thanks!


 
 http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZHA1S
  
 Occasionally they'll have them in black too.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

just got mine in they work impeccably


----------



## wood1030

ohmygodpancakes said:


> just got mine in they work impeccably


 

 Did you get the last black one?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Hahaha Probably! Silver one looks fantastic though


----------



## wood1030

I love my HA-1 more and more each day.
  
 Got in on the Massdrop HD6xx and the HA-1/HD6xx is really a great combo. Also have the PM-1.
  
 I also just ordered some balanced XLR male to female gold plated cables to go from my BDP 105 (balanced) analog output to HA-1 analog (balanced) input terminals. I'm curious to see how well this performs while playing my SACD, DVD-A, Blu-Ray (music) collection (as well as Tidal from the BDP 105).  
 I've tried with the RCA connections in and out of both units but it's a temporary connection since the RCA cables i'm using are too short to run from one unit to the other so it's kind of crossing diagonally across the room til i get a permanent, long cable to replace and run them properly.


----------



## dubharmonic

Thanks for the link!
  
 Does anyone have a Schiit Modi / Magni stack to compare with the HA1?


----------



## Raptor34

larrymagoo said:


> Hey Raptor,
> 
> I have the 800S and also the HA-1 that's run from my Mac mini ....made my own balanced 20 ft cable.  Still was getting constant sonic improvements well into 200+ hours.  Love the combo.!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 This just in from Oppo Customer Service:
  
 "Unfortunately we do not have measurements for 300Ohm headphones, but it will likely be around 1000 to 1200mW per channel using the balanced output."
  
 Best Regards,

 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc.
  
 "Did you hear a difference between the Oppo DAC and Mimby?"   I have a Bimby. (multi bit Bifrost)   Yes I noticed a big difference.  The Sabre dac sounds flat and sterile compared to the multi bit dac.    Especially with the HD-800.  I think I've found great synergy with this combo, at least for me that is.
  
 Cheers


----------



## LarryMagoo

Raptor,
  
 Thanks for the info!  I find Oppo  Cust. Service is excellent about getting answers to your questions....they reply quite quickly  ...
  
 So you hear a big difference with your Bimby???  Yikes!... so that must mean bigger differences as you go up the ladder with their other DACs....
  
 I might have to give that Schiit stuff a try....Thanks!   Also looking forward to Oppo's UDP 205 ....they have told me that it will have a higher grade DAC than the BDP 105 of which I currently own...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## frigginloony

dubharmonic said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Does anyone have a Schiit Modi / Magni stack to compare with the HA1?


 
  
  
  
 I have both.  Both are exceptional.  The Ha-1, of course, has a ton of greater usage in input and output option and is warmer and more natural sounding. It is also more powerful and has balanced output. It handles DSD as well which the Schiit stack cannot do. The HA-1 blows the Stack away in features and usage, and obviously, they are worlds apart in cost even if you buy refurb which is what i did.  However, in sound quality, which is what really maters to most of us, the differences are nominal and both will serve well for nearly every headphone combination. I use both to drive my elear and alpha dogs along with a multitude of others. Both drive my Fostex T50RPmk3 with power to spare which are my most difficult to drive HP.


----------



## Whitigir

Just saying, if anyone want to upgrade and away from Oppo HA-1, I have found the Ta-Zh1ES as an excellent source from my POV , except the Bluetooth


----------



## dubharmonic

frigginloony said:


> I have both.  Both are exceptional.  The Ha-1, of course, has a ton of greater usage in input and output option and is warmer and more natural sounding. It is also more powerful and has balanced output. It handles DSD as well which the Schiit stack cannot do. The HA-1 blows the Stack away in features and usage, and obviously, they are worlds apart in cost even if you buy refurb which is what i did.  However, in sound quality, which is what really maters to most of us, the differences are nominal and both will serve well for nearly every headphone combination. I use both to drive my elear and alpha dogs along with a multitude of others. Both drive my Fostex T50RPmk3 with power to spare which are my most difficult to drive HP.


 

 Thanks, that's very helpful. If I'm being completely honest with myself, the biggest draw to the HA-1 over a Schiit stack is the presentation and flawlessly executed spectrum analyzer and VU meters. I grew up with a Marantz 2270, and the look made a huge impression on me at a young age. There's just something about the glow and the brushed metal. I've never found a truly beautiful standalone spectrum analyzer!
  


 Drives me nuts, because the other side of my brain knows that the sound quality is what really matters here.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I would not think that the Schiit Modi / Magni stack would sound anywhere as good as the HA-1....buy I'll bet further up Schiit's line would eventually out-perform the Oppo DAC.....I too enjoy the different displays of the Oppo.  I find them informative for what I need to know....I would imagine that Schiit's stuff would be way more expensive with a Case like the Oppo HA-1 has...


----------



## frigginloony

yep I agree Larry,  but when you are talking 4 to 5 X the costs, diminishing return really slips it's ugly boot in the door.  But, IMO, you've got to give the stack credit when it's due. When i first started in this HP madness (or sickness  .... pick one) , the stack was an easy in with little risk and great reward. The sound quality truly is on par with many dac/amps with much greater cost. I won't say it is truly equal to the oppo or any other 1 K or greater offering sound wise and certainly NOT feature wise, but damn close enough to give pause to slipping an extra 800 out of the wallet.  
  
 Much as we would all like to have a Meridian, a Sennheiser, or a Woo Audio and ended up buying our Oppo's we chose to go with the best bang for the buck. It's (Oppo) a fantastic dac/amp for the money, it sounds perfectly wonderful with most if not all TOTL HP's and will get the job done with style and flourish. 
  
 This Hi-Fi addiction is strange, We all want more, many if not most  of us can't afford more, but it gets under your skin much like Mr Anderson did with Mr Smith and eventually it destroys  you........ or at very least..... your wallet!!


----------



## AudioMan2013

frigginloony said:


> yep I agree Larry,  but when you are talking 4 to 5 X the costs, diminishing return really slips it's ugly boot in the door.  But, IMO, you've got to give the stack credit when it's due. When i first started in this HP madness (or sickness  .... pick one) , the stack was an easy in with little risk and great reward. The sound quality truly is on par with many dac/amps with much greater cost. I won't say it is truly equal to the oppo or any other 1 K or greater offering sound wise and certainly NOT feature wise, but damn close enough to give pause to slipping an extra 800 out of the wallet.
> 
> Much as we would all like to have a Meridian, a Sennheiser, or a Woo Audio and ended up buying our Oppo's we chose to go with the best bang for the buck. It's (Oppo) a fantastic dac/amp for the money, it sounds perfectly wonderful with most if not all TOTL HP's and will get the job done with style and flourish.
> 
> This Hi-Fi addiction is strange, We all want more, many if not most  of us can't afford more, but it gets under your skin much like Mr Anderson did with Mr Smith and eventually it destroys  you........ or at very least..... your wallet!!




The HA1 sounds like glass shards piercing my brain using the top of the line Fostex TH900 headphones.


----------



## dubharmonic

audioman2013 said:


> The HA1 sounds like glass shards piercing my brain using the top of the line Fostex TH900 headphones.




Which chain do you prefer for the TH900? Which headphones do you prefer to use with the HA-1?


----------



## AudioMan2013

dubharmonic said:


> Which chain do you prefer for the TH900? Which headphones do you prefer to use with the HA-1?




Olasonic D1 or Cowon P1 for the TH900. LCD2 and HD650 are just okay with the HA-1. I havent been using the HA-1 as a dac or a headphone amp but as a low power class A amp to power some 16ohm Fostex 4" full range speakers and for it's display.


----------



## frigginloony

audioman2013 said:


> The HA1 sounds like glass shards piercing my brain using the top of the line Fostex TH900 headphones.


 
 What a pleasingly descriptive way to teach me NOT to speak in generalities Audio!  hehehe   Well,  I hope it serves you well as a preamp and  display at least. If not, the classified section is right down the hallway.


----------



## AudioMan2013

frigginloony said:


> What a pleasingly descriptive way to teach me NOT to speak in generalities Audio!  hehehe   Well,  I hope it serves you well as a preamp and  display at least. If not, the classified section is right down the hallway.


 
 "It sounds perfectly wonderful with most if not all TOTL HP's and will get the job done with style and flourish"  And that sir is a pretty far fetched generalization.


----------



## dubharmonic

audioman2013 said:


> "It sounds perfectly wonderful with most if not all TOTL HP's and will get the job done with style and flourish"  And that sir is a pretty far fetched generalization.


 

 When discussing gear I think it makes more sense to point out characteristics and pairings. 
  
 You guys give the impression that the HA-1 has a bright/neutral sound, and AudioMan2013 is more into a warm/dark sound.


----------



## AudioMan2013

dubharmonic said:


> When discussing gear I think it makes more sense to point out characteristics and pairings.
> 
> You guys give the impression that the HA-1 has a bright/neutral sound, and AudioMan2013 is more into a warm/dark sound.


 
 It is more than just the coloration of sound.  For me, the HA-1 falls into the category of having good sound but not into the category of "I don't want to turn it off" type of equipment.  I do have treble sensitivity where I lean towards warm/dark sounds but musicality is more important to me. Burr Brown engineers understood this long ago and that knowledge was transferred to TI when they bought them out. 
  
 I love Oppo and I believe Saber dacs have their place but I truly wish that Oppo would venture out to use other dac chips in their products.  I recently acquired a Cary Audio 200TS dac that uses AKM dacs that have lower specs but the sound experience is nothing less of jaw dropping.


----------



## dubharmonic

audioman2013 said:


> It is more than just the coloration of sound.  For me, the HA-1 falls into the category of having good sound but not into the category of "I don't want to turn it off" type of equipment.  I do have treble sensitivity where I lean towards warm/dark sounds but musicality is more important to me. Burr Brown engineers understood this long ago and that knowledge was transferred to TI when they bought them out.
> 
> I love Oppo and I believe Saber dacs have their place but I truly wish that Oppo would venture out to use other dac chips in their products.  I recently acquired a Cary Audio 200TS dac that uses AKM dacs that have lower specs but the sound experience is nothing less of jaw dropping.


 
  
 The Modi 2 that I'm currently using has the AKM AK4490. It's so difficult to get a sense for what people mean when they refer to 'musicality' ... it's one of the things that drives me nuts about these forums. The glossary here says it's _"__A sense of cohesion and subjective "rightness" in the sound."_ which seems impossible to nail down.
  
I do understand what you mean about not wanting to turn it off... but the characteristics for that are probably different from person to person. Nothing against your post *AudioMan2013 *I'm just kind of frustrated.


----------



## AudioMan2013

dubharmonic said:


> The Modi 2 that I'm currently using has the AKM AK4490. It's so difficult to get a sense for what people mean when they refer to 'musicality' ... it's one of the things that drives me nuts about these forums. The glossary here says it's _"__A sense of cohesion and subjective "rightness" in the sound."_ which seems impossible to nail down.
> 
> I do understand what you mean about not wanting to turn it off... but the characteristics for that are probably different from person to person. Nothing against your post *AudioMan2013 *I'm just kind of frustrated. 
  
 Sound is a very personal thing and difficult to describe in words and is based on a person's own experiences.  It also changes over time as a person learns and grows older!!


----------



## T Bone

audioman2013 said:


> Sound is a very personal thing and difficult to describe in words and is based on a person's own experiences.  It also changes over time as a person learns and grows older!!


 
 A lot of truth in this!
 I wrote a review on the Oppo PM-3 headphones that wasn't as flattering as other reviewers.  Those headphones were good - but in my subjective opinion and on my gear - not great.   My experience didn't mean that the PM-3's were junk - just not well suited for my application and personal tastes.


----------



## T Bone

audioman2013 said:


> I love Oppo and I believe Saber dacs have their place but I truly wish that Oppo would venture out to use other dac chips in their products.  I recently acquired a Cary Audio 200TS dac that uses AKM dacs that have lower specs but the sound experience is nothing less of jaw dropping.


 
  
 I am currently evaluating the $2k Benchmark DAC3 HGC based on the new Sabre 9028 chipset.  ...it is amazing!  It truly reveals details that I hadn't heard before.
 Case in point - On one of Chesky's evaluation discs the sound of Marimbas is noticeably different with each shake!  That's detailed!  

 If my experiences with the 9028 based Benchmark could be applied to a "future" HA-1 amplifier/DAC based on the same chipset - that would be a very interesting product!
 (_yes, the sound of a DAC is more than just the chip, but it is the heart & soul of one_)


----------



## HPLobster

Hi there,
  
  
 has anyone compared this to the Questyle cma600i and/or the Schiit Jotunheim and care to share their impressions? I know this is a long shot but any input would be much appreciated...
  
  
 edit: typo


----------



## AudioMan2013

t bone said:


> I am currently evaluating the $2k Benchmark DAC3 HGC based on the new Sabre 9028 chipset.  ...it is amazing!  It truly reveals details that I hadn't heard before.
> Case in point - On one of Chesky's evaluation discs the sound of Marimbas is noticeably different with each shake!  That's detailed!
> 
> If my experiences with the 9028 based Benchmark could be applied to a "future" HA-1 amplifier/DAC based on the same chipset - that would be a very interesting product!
> (_yes, the sound of a DAC is more than just the chip, but it is the heart & soul of one_)


 
 I have heard nothing but good things about Benchmark's products.  I am interested in reviews for Oppo's Sonica Dac soon.  (Not that I need another dac lol)
 My desk setup:


----------



## dubharmonic

audioman2013 said:


> Sound is a very personal thing and difficult to describe in words and is based on a person's own experiences.  It also changes over time as a person learns and grows older!!


 
  
 Very true. If you're looking for warmth and musicality, tubes might be a good fit. The line out on the Schiit Vali 2 completely transforms the sound of my DACs.


----------



## AudioMan2013

dubharmonic said:


> Very true. If you're looking for warmth and musicality, tubes might be a good fit. The line out on the Schiit Vali 2 completely transforms the sound of my DACs.


 
  
 I have tube equipment but prefer solid state in general.  The Luxman D-06 that is quite warm and all solid state.  The Cary Audio dac (has switchable tube or solid state output) isn't as warm but it is very musical. The Lite Dac 60 (has tube outputs) is in a category of it's own with all the modifications.   ESS Sabers have a good sound but tend to sound stringent/2D whereas these other equipment are more holographic and offer layer upon layer of sound that flows around you.  Tubes are good for doing this but a well designed solid state device can achieve it as well.


----------



## AudioMan2013

For those that have Tidal Hifi - There was an update today that lets you stream a good selections of albums in Master quality.  Dac shows either 88 or 96khz at 24bits.  I could immediately tell there is much more detail in the signal listening to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## wood1030

audioman2013 said:


> For those that have Tidal Hifi - There was an update today that lets you stream a good selections of albums in Master quality.  Dac shows either 88 or 96khz at 24bits.  I could immediately tell there is much more detail in the signal listening to Led Zeppelin.


 

 +1


----------



## wgb113

That's interesting - my understanding was that for full quality the DAC would need to support MQA.  I've emailed Oppo about this and am awaiting a response.  I like the HA-1 as both a DAC and amp but the Tidal/MQA deal could have me shopping for a new one.


----------



## AudioMan2013

wgb113 said:


> That's interesting - my understanding was that for full quality the DAC would need to support MQA.  I've emailed Oppo about this and am awaiting a response.  I like the HA-1 as both a DAC and amp but the Tidal/MQA deal could have me shopping for a new one.


 
 I think the MQA audio codec is over hyped by Meridian audio.  It just just a compression scheme to compress digital audio into another digital audio format and can be done completely in software for the purposes of streaming.  As long as there is a decompressor in your player of choice (whether software or hardware) it will work.  The HA-1 is not a player so it doesn't care.  As far as I know, dac chips are only able to handle pcm and dsd data directly.  Any hardware that claims they support MQA just has software running on a processor and won't sound any better/worse than software running on a pc.  
  
 My future prediction is that MQA is going to go the way of the dinosaur before it catches on.  I think this because there are too many restrictions on the format and codecs that flourish are free and open source where any commercial company that wishes to use MQA has to pay a royalty.  For example Tidal has to pay it and also Onkyo for their DP-X1 that can play MQA files directly.  Also there isn't enough content released in higher resolution so the recording companies are still a major bottleneck.  It will do worse than SACD because at least with it, one has a physical disk associated with it and DSD is a native format accepted as input into dac chips themselves.  DSD has advantages to PCM whereas MQA is just compressed PCM.  If you are looking for the best audio quality, stay with wav/flac, dsd, and vinyl.  In this day and age with 10TB drives and 1Gbps internet connections, who the hell pays for an audio compression codec?  LOL


----------



## wgb113

1. Love your avatar - you running a bug-eye?
 2. That's kind of what I thought until the proliferation of DACs that support MQA and the fact that some companies are touting their DACs as being "upgradeable" to support it.
 3. The timing of the announcement with Tidal wasn't a mistake IMO.  While it's nowhere near everything at this point, they are offering the entire Warner catalog in high-rez and that includes some very popular titles.  As they add more, it will make a nice compliment to my CD and vinyl collection.
 4. All of this of course assumes it sounds noticeably better than CD quality.  I have yet to actually hear the technology but I'm hopeful.


----------



## AudioMan2013

wgb113 said:


> 1. Love your avatar - you running a bug-eye?
> 2. That's kind of what I thought until the proliferation of DACs that support MQA and the fact that some companies are touting their DACs as being "upgradeable" to support it.
> 3. The timing of the announcement with Tidal wasn't a mistake IMO.  While it's nowhere near everything at this point, they are offering the entire Warner catalog in high-rez and that includes some very popular titles.  As they add more, it will make a nice compliment to my CD and vinyl collection.
> 4. All of this of course assumes it sounds noticeably better than CD quality.  I have yet to actually hear the technology but I'm hopeful.


 
 Thank you - not a bug-eye but a '12 STI.  I love them all though!  
  
 I wouldn't be too concerned about whether a dac supported MQA or not but whether a player supports it.  Spend the money on a good dac that you will enjoy for many years.  I haven't compared Tidal's MQA to cd because I haven't had a chance to do critical listening tests but I have with their HiFi quality (flac) to wav files ripped from cds.  The wav files win by a margin to me on my equipment. My first impression is that Master sounds better than their HiFi stream but a well mastered cd would be better.  With all this processing going on I can tell there are things get lost or make it sound unnatural. As you get to splitting hairs it really goes back to how well the original music was recorded and mastered!  For example, U2 vinyl sounds phenomenal but their CDs that were mastered from analog sources sound dull.  I have compared the few samples of MQA files that I downloaded and compared them to DSD playing on my Onkyo DP-X1.  DSD wins hand and foot.  
  
 I am happy to hear that they will add more high resolution titles to Tidal. If they had increased the monthly fee for MQA then I would not upgrade or keep the membership.  Tidal for me is not for audiophile listening but having access to a huge music library that sounds somewhat decent and their ability for offline playing (when I'm driving).  I agree it is a nice complement to discs / vinyl but no where a replacement for critical listening of a person's favorite music.  With all these fancy formats and dacs, I still enjoy popping in a physical cd into a player.  It just sounds different (not necessarily better or worse) but it does sound good!


----------



## AudioMan2013

Tidal released many more albums in Master audio today to roughly 400 albums. I don't know how to correctly say this but when listening to Muse, or Fleetwood Mac it seems that the vocals are artificially encoded to have a little more micro dithered "sssssss" or treble to make it sound it is has more resolution.  I don't have my headphones currently and I am not in a proper listening environment right now.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Here is my conclusion about MQA:  It is just a "marketing machine" for high end audio manufacturers and I seriously question its usefulness.  One doesn't need a new MQA enabled dac or pay royalty fees when a music service could stream 24 bit flac or even dsd to their customers if they chose to do so.  A good way to put it is that I won't pay for MQA but I will pay for lossless 24bit flac @88.2k or higher.


----------



## Hifiaddict

I can`t bluetooth pair my Galaxy s5 and s7 with my OPPO HA-1, and when paired with an iphone the sound is stuttering. 
  

Does anyone else have this problem?? In the manuel it says in can pair with any bluetooth mobile, ipad or pc device. Is there a easy fix for this?﻿


----------



## dubharmonic

hifiaddict said:


> I can`t bluetooth pair my Galaxy s5 and s7 with my OPPO HA-1, and when paired with an iphone the sound is stuttering.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?? In the manuel it says in can pair with any bluetooth mobile, ipad or pc device. Is there a easy fix for this?﻿


 

 Sounds like there's some electromagnetic interference. Do you have any other BT receivers you could try in the same vicinity?


----------



## MRC001

My HA-1 BT syncs with my galaxy note 2 and note 8 just fine. BT isn't reference quality audio, but it is reliable and smooth.


----------



## Hifiaddict

I have tried in my local store with 2 different new Oppo ha-1 but still same problem can not connect with either my galaxy s5 or s7 only iphones. I find this very strange that two players have the same problems! If there is a bluetooth inteference then the iphones shouldent work either. There has to be a easy fix for this i hope.


----------



## tngiloy

New to this thread and pretty new to the headphone world. The wife just retired and I plan to retire soon, but we don't share the same musical tastes/listening levels/etc., so I figured headphones might be the best way to go.
 I have am Oppo HA-1 in the mail and an pair of AKG 701 headphones hanging in my mancave that I plan to use (for a while at least), but I have some questions about the balanced part of the HA-1.
 My planned setup for the HA-1 is: Ayre CX-5 and Ayre QB-9 (both balanced out) to BSG QOL balanced in. QOL balanced out to HA-1 balanced in. So, so far its balanced up to the headphone connectors on the HA-1's front panel. My question is, at this point does it make any difference if I use the 1/4'' out or the balanced headphone connection??
 I realize the 701's don't offer a balanced option, but when I do upgrade should I look for balanced headphones? Or is it moot after the front panel connections?
  
 Tom


----------



## Whitigir

Noticeable improvements from balanced vs unbalanced


----------



## tngiloy

Noticeable difference with balanced connection  for the headphone cable, or just into the HA-1??


----------



## Whitigir

tngiloy said:


> Noticeable difference with balanced connection  for the headphone cable, or just into the HA-1??




I don't get your question, but balanced out is an improvement over SE out on Ha1


----------



## wood1030

I have tried both balanced and unbalanced connections out of my Oppo BDP 105 into the balanced and unbalanced inputs of my Oppo HA-1 and haven't noticed a significant difference in signal quality or level. However, the balanced output vs. the single ended output of the HA-1 is very noticeable. The power output through the balanced connection of the HA-1 will give much higher power to your headphones.


----------



## tngiloy

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was wondering, when I do get new headphones, if  I should get ones that offer a balanced cable option like the Oppo PM1/2 ? 
 It appears (looking at the PM-1) that the balanced cable ends at 2 S/E plugs at the headphone. I wasn't sure what ,if any, difference it would make by having a balanced cable if it will be S/E connection at the headphone speakers anyway.


----------



## tngiloy

Thanks Guys. 
 That will narrow my search for new Headphones when the time comes.


----------



## wood1030

tngiloy said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was wondering, when I do get new headphones, if  I should get ones that offer a balanced cable option like the Oppo PM1/2 ?
> It appears (looking at the PM-1) that the balanced cable ends at 2 S/E plugs at the headphone. I wasn't sure what ,if any, difference it would make by having a balanced cable if it will be S/E connection at the headphone speakers anyway.


 

 You would absolutely benefit from a balanced cable in that it would take less power/volume out of your HA-1 to drive your headphones with the balanced vs. the SE cable.


----------



## avraham

I have been using the HA-1, PM-1/PM-3 since their release.  They are great products, I have never seen better built headphones or amp, at any price.  I have both cables, balanced and the original unbalanced that I have used between the HA-1 and the PM-1.  Two weeks ago I switched from the balanced cable back to the original unbalanced cable after having used the balanced for over a year and a half.  I have the HA-1 set to normal gain and with the balanced cable I would usually set the volume to -25.0 db and with the unbalanced set to around -13.5 db.  I find no difference in sound quality between the two cables I just have to use more gain with the unbalance cable.  I will continue to A/B the two different cables for a while and will report back to this thread if my opinion changes.


----------



## frigginloony

tngiloy said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was wondering, when I do get new headphones, if  I should get ones that offer a balanced cable option like the Oppo PM1/2 ?
> It appears (looking at the PM-1) that the balanced cable ends at 2 S/E plugs at the headphone. I wasn't sure what ,if any, difference it would make by having a balanced cable if it will be S/E connection at the headphone speakers anyway.


 
 If I am understanding what you asking tng, (should you get a balanced cable vs single ended cable with new headphones? ) example;  pm-1 with single ended vs balanced ended. It would depend on what amps you are considering. Obviously, you are thinking of the HA-1 currently so you could use either.  However, if you intend on using the HA-1 as your primary amp, as others have said, the balanced cable offers a more powerful driving option than does the single ended option and one also that many feel  ( i am still waiting on my balanced cables so i can't offer an opinion)  have a sound quality benefit also.  Many amps that have the balanced option offer that same advantage so balanced has much in it's favor
  
 That being said, if you are thinking that you may use multiple amps including some with no balanced output then you may want to elect a single ended option and if need be, add a balanced cable later.  Single may be the better way to go if you intend to use your headphone in multiple ways such as thru phones, computers without amps,  and portable usage.  In short, the single ended option will give you more options in usage with new headphones.  Personally, I always go with a single ended cable with initial purchase of a new headphone and then add a balanced cable later if I only intend the headphone to be used as desktop or non- portable usage.  Others i'm sure will have differing opinions.


----------



## wood1030

I have the same opinion and it's really an easy decision since the PM-1/2 are packaged with the S/E cable at no extra cost, in addition with the shorter, 1/8" cable for mobile devices. So if/when you receive your HP's you can easily decide if it's good enough. The only difference between the two that I've really noticed is the increase in power with the balanced cable. Sonically, there isn't that much difference besides the gain/power you get with the balanced cable.


----------



## Korabeu

Hi,
  
 I may be a bit confused but I recently got the PM1's and it ships with 2 unblanaced cables (3.5mm and 1/4''), right?
  
 The balanced cable you were talking about is 3rd party if I understand correctly.
 Would you be so kind as to post a link towards it?
  
 Thank you,


----------



## tngiloy

korabeu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may be a bit confused but I recently got the PM1's and it ships with 2 unblanaced cables (3.5mm and 1/4''), right?
> 
> ...


 
 Actually Oppo sells 3m and 5m balanced cables. Its hard to find on their website. PM-1>support>accessories>replacement ear pads>personal audio accessories.
 http://www.oppodigital.com/products.asp?cat=40


----------



## Hooster

tngiloy said:


> should get ones that offer a balanced cable option like the Oppo PM1/2 ?


 
  
 Yes, that is well worth it.


----------



## Hooster

Now that I have had the Ha-1 for 2 years I think it is time I gave some impressions. 
  
 What do i like about it?
  
 1. Reliable solid operation.
  
 2. Very flexible, plenty of inputs.
  
 3. Looks great.
  
 4. Headphone output is good.
  
 What don't I like? 
  
 1. The pre out on the back is not discrete class A like the headphone output. It is not in the same league as the headphone output. So much so, that I have don't use it for serious listening with speakers but take the signal from the headphone out at the front and use an adaptor to make it compatible with RCA cables. I find this very annoying and I would have been happy to pay $100 more for a better line output stage. Hell, the cables I use with it cost quite a bit more than $100...
  
 If Oppo were to fix this the Ha-1 would be close to perfect as far as I am concerned.  
  
 The Oppo is made to a price, and for that price I think you get something very special.


----------



## rae8836

I've looked and haven't found a 'plug and play' HA-1 headphone balanced-out to left/right RCA adapter.  If I might ask, what adapter are you using and where did you get it?


----------



## Hooster

rae8836 said:


> I've looked and haven't found a 'plug and play' HA-1 headphone balanced-out to left/right RCA adapter.  If I might ask, what adapter are you using and where did you get it?


 
  
 You can look till hell freezes over and you still will not find it because there is no such thing and there never will be. I used a single ended to RCA adapter, along the lines of this. RCA is not balanced.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-107193-6-35-mm-Splitter-Adaptor/dp/B003DBP62K/ref=sr_1_36?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1484363909&sr=1-36&keywords=1%2F4+inch+to+rca


----------



## wood1030

Oppo has finally updated their Sonica DAC webpage with more info...

http://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-dac


----------



## Hooster

wood1030 said:


> Oppo has finally updated their Sonica DAC webpage with more info...
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-dac


 
  
 Thanks. I am disappointed that they do not state whether their pre out uses op amps or class A with discrete transistors.


----------



## wood1030

hooster said:


> Thanks. I am disappointed that they do not state whether their pre out uses op amps or class A with discrete transistors.




My guess is, now that Oppo has released more info on it's site, the Sonica DAC will very soon find it's way into reviewers hands for some in depth, (hopefully objective), detailed reviews.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

wood1030 said:


> Oppo has finally updated their Sonica DAC webpage with more info...
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-dac




I would be terribly disappointed if it's only available in black.


----------



## tngiloy

rae8836 said:


> I've looked and haven't found a 'plug and play' HA-1 headphone balanced-out to left/right RCA adapter.  If I might ask, what adapter are you using and where did you get it?


 
 If you are asking about balanced cable to fit the Oppo pm-1/2 headphones (or a headphone that uses the same connections) for the HA-1 then go here:
 http://www.oppodigital.com/products.asp?cat=40
  
 Hi-fi man and sennheiser cables here:
 https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=balanced+headphone+cable&tag=googhydr-
 or more options here:https://www.headphone.com/collections/cables/Headphone-Replacement-Cable
  
  
 If that's not what you're asking, then sorry,
 Tom


----------



## Dougr33

*HELP FINDING SPECIFIC ADAPTOR...*
  
 I run 25' balanced cables out of the pre to my amp.  I'd like to try the 'advantages' of the headphone's discreet output.
  
 So.. has anyone seen a 4pin xlr male >> 2X 3pin xlr females adaptor?
  
*edited to remove any confusion *


----------



## polecrab

The pre





dougr33 said:


> *HELP FINDING SPECIFIC ADAPTOR...*
> 
> I run 25' balanced cables out of the pre to my amp.  I'd like to try the 'advantages' of the headphone's discreet output (my understand is that both headphone amp and pre-out are Class A, the diff being the headphone's discreet components are better sounding).
> So.. has anyone seen a 4pin xlr male >> 2X 3pin xlr females adaptor?




The pre-out is op amp, not class A discreet.


----------



## Dougr33

polecrab said:


> The pre
> The pre-out is op amp, not class A discreet.


 
 I understood the pre-out was not discreet, but thought I'd read it also ran in Class A mode. Anyway, the adapter...


----------



## Hooster

dougr33 said:


> *HELP FINDING SPECIFIC ADAPTOR...*
> 
> I run 25' balanced cables out of the pre to my amp.  I'd like to try the 'advantages' of the headphone's discreet output (my understand is that both headphone amp and pre-out are Class A, the diff being the headphone's discreet components are better sounding).
> So.. has anyone seen a 4pin xlr male >> 2X 3pin xlr females adaptor?


 
  
 Sorry, your understanding is incorrect. I wish you were right. Both the balanced and single ended pre outs use op amps. 
  
 How to describe the difference between the normal pre out and the headphone out? Imagine you are used to having rich well flavored soup. Then imagine it is watered down a bit with less salt. To me that describes the difference.


----------



## Megalith

I barely use the HA-1 as a headphone amp anymore, so I am thinking about upgrading. Not sure if I should wait for the Sonica, or if there is something else that I can get now that is significantly better.


----------



## Whitigir

megalith said:


> I barely use the HA-1 as a headphone amp anymore, so I am thinking about upgrading. Not sure if I should wait for the Sonica, or if there is something else that I can get now that is significantly better.




Sony newest TA-ZH1ES is a lot better and more satisfying than HA-1. Both are the best build /performances/prices value . I heard TA out of the box, and never bother listening back to HA-1 again. However, HA-1 just found a place in my large home system . Excellent feature with Bluetooth and all the Idevices we have ta home


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Look at that stack! I would love this, I did find out the sonica will only come out in black, but if we request it, maybe us HA-1 silver users will see one too!


----------



## Mojo777

Is Oppo suggesting using both with that stack?


----------



## wood1030

mojo777 said:


> Is Oppo suggesting using both with that stack?


 

 Admittedly, that is a phat stack, but no reason it wouldn't work.
  
 Get the benefits of the new Saber chip with the power of the HA-1 amp and oodles of input/output options and versatility.
  
 In another thread, I just read that MQA will be made available in the Sonica-DAC in a future firmware update. That makes this a very easy decision for me.


----------



## Mojo777

Yeah you are probably right. I may have to think about that. I would like a different "sonic" signature though. If its 99% the same I would not keep it, MQA or not.


----------



## wood1030

mojo777 said:


> Yeah you are probably right. I may have to think about that. I would like a different "sonic" signature though. If its 99% the same I would not keep it, MQA or not.


 

 Point taken.
  
 I am curious to see if the new chip will have a different sonic signature as well, although, I think the headphone pairing with HA-1 and The Sonica DAC too, I would imagine, is as critical as anything. My PM-1's sound great with the HA-1 but I understand not all HP's are a good match for it.
  
 We'll have to see when it comes out what the reviewers/critics, early buyers say.


----------



## SharpEars

michaellynn said:


> Yes, the firmware has been updated and is available here (http://oppodownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/HA-1_1.4.3.rar).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


 
 I just installed this firmware successfully on an American HA-1 unit, upgrading from some original release firmware I had (from the time the unit originally came out way back when). Everything seems to work fine. I hope that this firmware is fully compatible with US units.


----------



## jt25741

sharpears said:


> I just installed this firmware successfully on an American HA-1 unit, upgrading from some original release firmware I had (from the time the unit originally came out way back when). Everything seems to work fine. I hope that this firmware is fully compatible with US units.


 
 Before I give it a try... do does anyone have a changelog outlining what this firmware adds or fixes?     
  
 No readme in the rar file either, can someone  please describe firmware update steps?
  
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## dafos58

jt25741 said:


> Before I give it a try... do does anyone have a changelog outlining what this firmware adds or fixes?
> 
> No readme in the rar file either, can someone  please describe firmware update steps?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 
 Just installed it, very easy: Connect the Oppo 1 with your computer, unrar the file to a map, start the OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe file. It will check if the firmware is newer. Push the start button, it will be ready within a minute or so.


----------



## jt25741

dafos58 said:


> Just installed it, very easy: Connect the Oppo 1 with your computer, unrar the file to a map, start the OPPOUSBAudioDfu.exe file. It will check if the firmware is newer. Push the start button, it will be ready within a minute or so.


 
 Thanks dafos58.......any obvious changes to features or menus from the new FW?        Sound better ?


----------



## frigginloony

Hmmmmm 
  
 The HA-1 is no longer listed in Oppo's store, nor can you add to the cart from the original product page as you were able to before.  Discontinued maybe?  It appears that it will be the Sonica or the highway in the future unless they have something up their sleeve.


----------



## frogmeat69

frigginloony said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> The HA-1 is no longer listed in Oppo's store, nor can you add to the cart from the original product page as you were able to before.  Discontinued maybe?  It appears that it will be the Sonica or the highway in the future unless they have something up their sleeve.


 

 But the Sonica doesn't have an amp like the HA-1, DAC only. And there is no product page for the HA-1 any more, except under the support page.
  Thought about selling mine, might wait a bit now.


----------



## Mojo777

Ha-1 2 
Feel it coming


----------



## frigginloony

frogmeat69 said:


> But the Sonica doesn't have an amp like the HA-1, DAC only. And there is no product page for the HA-1 any more, except under the support page.
> Thought about selling mine, might wait a bit now.


 
 yea there is a product page, it is   HERE
  
 But there is no "buy now" link  nor even mentioned or any way to purchase in the store..    
  
 I am assuming that they'll replace it with something, perhaps a new standalone amp/dac. I say that because it appears that the Sonica will only play thru rca or xlr outputs and bluetooth/airplay. There doesn't appear to be any SE output. That is a very strange way to market product considering they have at least three headphones to support.


----------



## Dougr33

It was a very successful product.. I'm betting an SE version with new chipset like they just did with the HA-2


----------



## tngiloy

dougr33 said:


> It was a very successful product.. I'm betting an SE version with new chipset like they just did with the HA-2


 
 Since my HA-1 is still in the 30 day return period I wrote Oppo and asked if they were getting ready to release a new improved headphone amp and this is the answer I got  FWIW:
  
 We will not be releasing a new headphone amplifier, but we are looking to release an updated DAC (http://oppodigital.com/sonica-dac/) fairly soon.

 

​   
OPPO Sonica DAC
oppodigital.com

Sonica DAC pairs the absolute sound quality of a traditional audiophile DAC with the convenience and versatility of a high resolution network player.





 We do not have any kind of trade-in, upgrade, or buyback program. So if the HA-1 is in the 30-day money back guarantee, then it can be returned for a refund. Otherwise, the HA-1 would need to be sold to a new owner and this revenue be used to purchase any replacement or other product.
  
   Best Regards, 

 Customer Service 
 OPPO Digital, Inc.  162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025
 Service@oppodigital.com 
 Tel: 650-961-1118 
 Fax: 650-961-1119


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Gotta admit I'm a fan of their customer service.


----------



## manpowre

tngiloy said:


> Since my HA-1 is still in the 30 day return period I wrote Oppo and asked if they were getting ready to release a new improved headphone amp and this is the answer I got  FWIW:
> 
> We will not be releasing a new headphone amplifier, but we are looking to release an updated DAC (http://oppodigital.com/sonica-dac/) fairly soon.


 
 It makes sense as the Oppo HA-1 analogue part is quiet good. In fact it is so good that sometimes I preferred it to my V281 amp before I sold my HA-1 (cant have all the gear in-house). HA-1 weak spot is definetely the DAC part, so that Oppo is making a new DAC makes perfectly sense. I Hope they fine adjust the issues that the HA-1 dac has. I see they base it on another sabre chip. interesting read actually. Personally I breferr AKM chips, but it will be very fun to review the new Oppo DAC once it gets to the stores.


----------



## wood1030

Sonica DAC is available for pre orders today, in case you had not gotten the memo (email).


----------



## LarryMagoo

This is what learned about the future of the HA -1...mine is only about 6 months old...
  
 Oppo's reply below...
  
 Larry,

 We are no longer looking to manufacture the HA-1 as it is being replaced by the Sonica DAC (http://oppodigital.com/sonica-dac/). The Sonica DAC does not have an amplifier built in, but it will work with any headphone amplifier.
  
   Best Regards, 

 Customer Service 
 OPPO Digital, Inc.  162 Constitution Dr.
 Menlo Park, CA 94025
Service@oppodigital.com 
 Tel: 650-961-1118 
 Fax: 650-961-1119



  
 *From:* magoo63@comcast.net <magoo63@comcast.net>
*Sent:* Monday, January 30, 2017 10:02 AM
*To:* OPPO Service
*Subject:* No more HA-1???  

   Morning Service,
  
 I noticed you guys are not selling the HA -1 anymore.  Since mine is less than 6 months old I am bummed you no longer sell it.  Hopefully you will support the configuration though.
  
 What is going to replace it?   A separate Headphone Amp to go with the Sonica?
  
 Any idea of when the UDP 205 will be released?
  
 Bummed in Brentwood,
  
 Larry


----------



## LarryMagoo

I am going to try the Sonica and use the HP amp in the HA 1....if I cannot hear a difference with the dedicated DAC...I'll give the Gumby a shot...


----------



## wood1030

I guess I'll just have to hold onto my HA-1, seeing that it has now just become somewhat of a collectors item.


----------



## frigginloony

wood1030 said:


> I guess I'll just have to hold onto my HA-1, seeing that it has now just become somewhat of a collectors item.


 
 LOL you and me too Wood.   But, I do have to say that their product marketing sucks the big one. Do they seriously believe that network streaming is the total future of audiophile based sound equipment?  If so, why not incorporate MQA and streaming services PRIOR to launch of the Sonica?  Also as I have mentioned previously this kinda leaves their headphone line blowing in the wind, to put it bluntly, they have literally said use our dac and headphones, but go find your own damned amp. Not our problem!


----------



## wood1030

frigginloony said:


> LOL you and me too Wood.   But, I do have to say that their product marketing sucks the big one. Do they seriously believe that network streaming is the total future of audiophile based sound equipment?  If so, why not incorporate MQA and streaming services PRIOR to launch of the Sonica?  Also as I have mentioned previously this kinda leaves their headphone line blowing in the wind, to put it bluntly, they have literally said use our dac and headphones, but go find your own damned amp. Not our problem!




Yeah, it does seem odd that they would practically abandon the headphone amp market (sort of). But being relatively new to the HP market with the PM/HA products, those being the first for Oppo, they've carved a pretty solid base in such a short time, considering the competition. Oppo has never really catered to a large, mass market, they know their customers and cater to them with great AV products and world class customer service and support.
Knowing how fickle the HP community can be, Oppo probably figured it would be more cost effective to offer a really good network streaming DAC than to chase the market with an ever changing Amp/DAC combo. 

While love my HA-1, I understand that there are better sounding products out there but I chose not to fall into the rabbit hole of constantly chasing the next level, subjectively better sounding device time after time. I'll settle for what works for me and keeps me satisfied. And when I find a company that really takes care of their customers, I tend to be loyal, even if that means sacrificing a little bit in performance or features (MQA) from another brand of product.

I'll probably eventually get the Sonica DAC but at the moment, I'm not in a rush. I'll wait and see if it'll be that much of an upgrade over my combo amp/dac to add it into the mix. Don't be surprised if Oppo does decide to add (MQA) into the Sonica in a future update. They've been know to pull a few tricks out of their sleeve before.


----------



## Daroid

Discontinuing the HA-1 with no replacement is a bad move IMO. I recently bought the UDP-203 for all my media playback and streaming, and need a headphone amp - and preferably combined with a better standalone DAC too. While I could have waited for the UDP-205 with ESS 9038, I would still be paying for upgraded multichannel capabilities I won't ever need, and still be left with a device where attention is not put into the headphone amp circuitry. I would also like to use the amp separately with my vinyl setup.
 I actually don't see a point in offering the Sonica DAC without offering either a headphone amp or pre/power-amp in their line-up. Sounds almost as if sales of the HA-1 were poor, but what do I know .


----------



## Hooster

daroid said:


> Discontinuing the HA-1 with no replacement is a bad move IMO.


 
  
 I can't help but suspecting that they are tired of fielding questions associated with the headphone amp. It seems as though headphone amp users are in general more demanding than most people who use audio equipment. There have probably been endless queries about issues such as the overshooting analog volume control, demands for firmware updates (it works well, so what is the point?) etc. 
  
 I guess they have decided that it is just not worth it.


----------



## frigginloony

hooster said:


> I can't help but suspecting that they are tired of fielding questions associated with the headphone amp. It seems as though headphone amp users are in general more demanding than most people who use audio equipment. There have probably been endless queries about issues such as the overshooting analog volume control, demands for firmware updates (it works well, so what is the point?) etc.
> 
> I guess they have decided that it is just not worth it.


 
 Well I guess that we better hope that this "not worth it" movement doesn't spread.   Think of a world in which  Fostex, Audeze, Sen, Beyer and many other headphone makers just said "Not worth it" and banged ahead to stream only.  We would certainly be digging much deeper into our collective pockets for amps and dacs. Vendors such as Chord, Moon, Woo, Schiit and others would no doubt wisely raise prices in reaction to supply and demand. Of course that would spur on a buttload of fly by nights to produce equipment that if you are lucky would last through about 5 nights of heavy play and sound like fingernails on a chalkboard.  Not a pretty thought in my mind for sure. 
  
 Personally,  Oppo's action with this kinda left a bad taste for me.  If this is indeed their way of just saying "screw it, we're tired of that market and we are going a different direction," it was handled poorly.  IMHO  there are just too many other vendors out there with better DACS, better build quality, competitive pricing, better technology, and a true desire to maintain their customers trust.   The HA-1 is a great product that was cast aside to make room for a tech advancement that has not yet proven it's worth nor it's sound quality. The Sonica may be someones dream machine, but I don't think it will be sharing desk or console space in my house.


----------



## polecrab

It's not like Oppo's abandoning the headphone market. They still have their headphones and mobile DAC/amp, which they just updated. Their mobile amp is more appropriate for their headphones, which are more mobile oriented and are easy to drive, so the HA-1 is really a product ideal for other manufacturer's headphones. Considering that mobile phones are now Oppo's biggest business, I can understand why they would be moving their focus to mobile accessories.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I have a feeling they have something around the corner that they didn't want to talk about (fingers crossed).


----------



## AudioMan2013

I read the first initial review that I found on Computer Audiophile.  A user reported that it sounded harsh but smoothed out some after burning in for 24 hours.  This report was not so encouraging for me.  I have a couple of higher end dacs at home including Luxman, Cary Audio, and even when I first turned them on after receiving, the sound was jaw dropping.  If users keep reporting that the Sonica Dac sounds strident, I will have to skip purchasing it.  It will have to be something unique or better quality than the equipment that I already have to justify a purchase.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Makes sense @AudioMan2013. No point in spending money for inferior products, even if they look good or match our other equipment.


----------



## AudioMan2013

waytoocrazy said:


> Makes sense @AudioMan2013. No point in spending money for inferior products, even if they look good or match our other equipment.


 
 I am not saying that the Sonica Dac is inferior in any way, but I prefer smooth and musical sounding dacs.  I remember when I first got my Yamaha cd player that uses PCM1796 dacs.  It made me unbox my cds and listen to them directly because I didn't want to stop.  It was a late night that day. Oppo makes some great products (I own 6 of them) but I would like to see something more unique or branch out more into other options.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

audioman2013 said:


> I am not saying that the Sonica Dac is inferior in any way, but I prefer smooth and musical sounding dacs.  I remember when I first got my Yamaha cd player that uses PCM1796 dacs.  It made me unbox my cds and listen to them directly because I didn't want to stop.  It was a late night that day. Oppo makes some great products (I own 6 of them) but I would like to see something more unique or branch out more into other options.


 
 I'm still hoping for an HA-1 replacement. I don't really have an interest in the DAC alone. To be honest, if I were to buy a stand-alone DAC, I do not think I'd be looking at the Oppo one first.


----------



## AudioMan2013

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm still hoping for an HA-1 replacement. I don't really have an interest in the DAC alone. To be honest, if I were to buy a stand-alone DAC, I do not think I'd be looking at the Oppo one first.


 
 What I would like to see is a class A amp (5-10wpc) in a chassis the size of the HA1 or Sonica.  I have been searching and am unable to find one (solid state).


----------



## LarryMagoo

I gotta say that I am bummed out that they have stopped shipping the HA-1.   I really enjoy mine....my only gripe is I gotta leave it turned on for an hour until it's worth listening to.   I have thought about trying a Yggy or a Gumby with the HA-1 Class A Amp...to see (hear?) what a different type DAC would sound like.  All the Schiit fans seem say the ESS Sabre DACs have the "Saber Glare"....but I don't hear glare with my set-up.


----------



## AudioMan2013

larrymagoo said:


> I gotta say that I am bummed out that they have stopped shipping the HA-1.   I really enjoy mine....my only gripe is I gotta leave it turned on for an hour until it's worth listening to.   I have though about trying a Yggy or a Gumby with the HA-1 Class A Amp...to see (hear?) what a different type DAC would sound like.  All the Schiit fans seem say the ESS Sabre DACs have the "Saber Glare"....but I don't hear glare with my set-up.


 
 I highly recommend you listening to other dacs through your Ha-1's amp, even as a demo.  Try a Burr Brown or AKM based dac.  I'm mildly sensitive to treble so perhaps that explains why people hear the Saber Glare or those that have gotten used to listening mellower devices.


----------



## wood1030

audioman2013 said:


> I highly recommend you listening to other dacs through your Ha-1's amp, even as a demo.  Try a Burr Brown or AKM based dac.  I'm mildly sensitive to treble so perhaps that explains why people hear the Saber Glare or those that have gotten used to listening mellower devices.


 

 There's much discussion about the infamous "ESS Saber Glare" but don't you all think that matching the proper cans with your preferred DAC/amp is pretty crucial? 
  
 I use the PM-1's and have not experienced any harsh glare at all with my HA-1/PM-1 combo. I think these cans are tuned perfectly for the HA-1.


----------



## AudioMan2013

wood1030 said:


> There's much discussion about the infamous "ESS Saber Glare" but don't you all think that matching the proper cans with your preferred DAC/amp is pretty crucial?
> 
> I use the PM-1's and have not experienced any harsh glare at all with my HA-1/PM-1 combo. I think these cans are tuned perfectly for the HA-1.


 
 Matching cans aren't that crucial.  I have several and they all sound smooth on BB based devices such as the Plenue P1 and Olasonic D1.


----------



## LarryMagoo

Hey Audio Man,
  
 I am a big fan of Burr Brown DAC's as they have been in my Marantz and Denon Controllers for years (Currently using a Marantz 8801)...My cans are the HD-800S and I love how they sound with the HA-1.....It seems like DAC';s suffer from the Snake Oil thing as they run from $99 to over $30K.....I know Controllers and Amps have a similar price spread but they are easier to understand compared to DACs.
  
  
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## AudioMan2013

larrymagoo said:


> Hey Audio Man,
> 
> I am a big fan of Burr Brown DAC's as they have been in my Marantz and Denon Controllers for years (Currently using a Marantz 8801)...My cans are the HD-800S and I love how they sound with the HA-1.....It seems like DAC';s suffer from the Snake Oil thing as they run from $99 to over $30K.....I know Controllers and Amps have a similar price spread but they are easier to understand compared to DACs.




I also have the Marantz AV8801 butnInam not using it. Msrp of expensive audio equipment can be negotiated. I have gotten up to 70% off. Especially during the holidays and when they are trying to get rid of old stock. I agree there are many snake oil dacs out there but their are some that have unique design and engineering to make them special. The Trinity dac uses 32 dacs using a shifter to try to get more out of the signal. Cary Audio has an amazing upsampling upto 768k. Luxman dac gives a warm tube like sound that does wonders on vocals. On top of this, everyone has a different frequency response of their ears (especially in the higher frequencies and timing).


----------



## frigginloony

larrymagoo said:


> Hey Audio Man,
> 
> I am a big fan of Burr Brown DAC's as they have been in my Marantz and Denon Controllers for years (Currently using a Marantz 8801)...My cans are the HD-800S and I love how they sound with the HA-1.....It seems like DAC';s suffer from the Snake Oil thing as they run from $99 to over $30K.....I know Controllers and Amps have a similar price spread but they are easier to understand compared to DACs.
> 
> ...


 
 Indeed, Dacs are strange animals.  To my ears, it appears that DACS take a 15 to 20% step up in quality and features with each bang in cost. At least in my experience starting with my monoprice and moving up through my Origen > Modi 2 uber > Teac UD 301 to my HA-1.  While I can't say that there isn't another DAC that would blow away the HA-1 in hear-able SQ, I would say that the laws of diminishing return does catch up with its level of performance and something would really have to absolutely knock my socks off to pull the trigger in the 2 to 3 K range. I'm pretty happy with it, It sounds fantastic with my Elear, Alphas, and MK3's and I am hoping it'll pair well with my recently ordered AEON. I have balanced cables on the way for my elear and am DIYing one for the Alphas & AEON so I can try that route too.


----------



## Wired4Fun

Having owned the HA-1 since it came out, I have to say I really love it and enjoy it for the value/quality.
  
 I use Audeze LCD-XC and Oppo PM-1's with it.  Both sound great, with my preference depending on the style of music I am listening to...
  
 Sad to see it go away, and wondering if the BLUE SOUND NODE 2 I just bought should be returned for this Oppo DAC?
  
 I use the NODE in my stereo rig to stream TIDAL, and MQA, which the NODE offers... any thoughts are appreciated.
  
 As for my HA-1, I plan to keep it and enjoy it for years to come.  Does a great job connected to my iMac and as someone else mentioned, I stopped chasing the Dragon a LONG time ago.  No desire to always be upgrading, especially when I am satisfied.
  
 The Sonica is more a case of " I just bough the NODE 2, and can return it, so should I?"
  
 Cheers


----------



## makan

I am quite happy using my Bluesound node 1 feeding via optical to my HA-1. I suppose you will have to decide if the sonica Dac is a preferred Dac to both the node and ha-1. I preferred the ha-1 Dac to my node 1 Dac.


----------



## zilch0md

> Originally Posted by *OhMyGodPancakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1
  
 They do stack nicely!


----------



## Wired4Fun

OK, so fairly stupid question, here... WHY would I add the Sonica to my HA-1? For a better DAC? Or is there some other use?
  
 And, if I am mostly streaming TIDAL, would this even matter?
  
 Thanks for your answers and patience 
  
 *edit NVM.  Just realized, I have my HA-1 connected to my iMac.  Duh.  I assume if you wanted to stream and listen via headphones in another room, this combo makes plenty of sense LOL  #imdumb


----------



## wood1030

wired4fun said:


> OK, so fairly stupid question, here... WHY would I add the Sonica to my HA-1? For a better DAC? Or is there some other use?
> 
> And, if I am mostly streaming TIDAL, would this even matter?
> 
> ...


 

 I wouldn't say that this is a "stupid question" at all. I'm pondering the same thing.
  
 Having an HA-1 and quite happy with it, I'm still trying to convince myself that adding the Sonica DAC will bring Sonic enlightenment to my world but I'm still not sold. 
  
 Yes, the Sonica DAC has the newer, supposedly better DAC chip in the ESS9038 but am I really going to notice that much of a difference with my setup?
  
 Yes, The Sonica DAC has Tidal (and Spotify) built into the UI making it more convenient to listen to HiFi streams without having to rely on the Desktop app on my MacMini, which honestly gives more flexibility but I also have it built into my BDP105 so that's kind of  an apples to apples thing there, nothing really gained much with that.
  
 The thing that is really holding me back is the additional complexity that new users seem to be complaining about the most...NO REMOTE! and functionality is only accessible with the Sonica app. Ugh. 
  
 That might be less of a p.i.t.a. than I'm making it seem but it certainly not gonna enhance my user experience.
  
 So, Wired4fun, we both are still quite on the edge of figuring this thing out to make a decision.
  
 If Oppo decides to update this DAC with additional features i.e.: MQA, better remote abilities, etc...that just might push me over the edge, but it still doesn't really completely answer your question. I think you/we would be just fine with JUST our HA-1's and what ever other methods we use for listening to Tidal HiFi we are using now.


----------



## AudioMan2013

I've read so many posts with users requesting MQA on audio equipment.  My opinion and experience on this topic rests on 2 thoughts.  First, Tidal is the only service that streams MQA audio with a limited number of albums, around 500 or so.  Of those, around a 1-2 dozen or so that I would actually listen to, I already own them in SACD/DVDA format.   I was one of the first to try Tidal MQA when they updated their player application.  I have played it on about half a dozen and some outstanding dacs.  That was for the first 3 days.  After that I was bored with the selection and haven't listened to any high resolution MQA streaming.  The content just isn't there plus I would rather listen to original WAV files from CDS that has not been so digitally processed.  In some cases, I prefer listening to the original cd in a cd player / transport than streaming through a digital device with reclockers and fancy USB interfaces.  My personal experience has always resulted in me thinking that vinyl sounds the best and then DSD a second on well mastered albums/tracks.  I would say that less than 1% of the music I listen to is available on MQA format. 
  
 My second thought is that it isn't fair for users to request / demand MQA support from hardware manufacturers.  This requires them to pay a royalty fee to Meridian.  In all of my digital experiences (both audio and video using specialized codecs) the royalty fee always have occurred on the encoding side and not decoding.  If would be like manufacturers to pay a royalty fee for "flac" to Josh Coalson (original inventor of flac).  Not only that, Meridian wants manufacturers to send their dac into them to have it fined tuned.  This can only happen if the companies also send the inner workings (design) of their hardware to another audio company.  There is a substantial chance for theft of trade secrets that aren't protected.   In addition, but Meridian wants recording companies to record using their technology such as using their time alignment filters.  I find this very disturbing because it is not a free and open format for the benefit of humanity but something that a user has to pay for in addition to the music itself.  I find this very disturbing and will be something that I will never support.  For those of you that keep requesting MQA, please think carefully.  For the hardware manufacturers that are not supporting MQA:  thank you, I understand why.


----------



## frigginloony

audioman2013 said:


> I've read so many posts with users requesting MQA on audio equipment.  My opinion and experience on this topic rests on 2 thoughts.  First, Tidal is the only service that streams MQA audio with a limited number of albums, around 500 or so.  Of those, around a 1-2 dozen or so that I would actually listen to, I already own them in SACD/DVDA format.   I was one of the first to try Tidal MQA when they updated their player application.  I have played it on about half a dozen and some outstanding dacs.  That was for the first 3 days.  After that I was bored with the selection and haven't listened to any high resolution MQA streaming.  The content just isn't there plus I would rather listen to original WAV files from CDS that has not been so digitally processed.  In some cases, I prefer listening to the original cd in a cd player / transport than streaming through a digital device with reclockers and fancy USB interfaces.  My personal experience has always resulted in me thinking that vinyl sounds the best and then DSD a second on well mastered albums/tracks.  I would say that less than 1% of the music I listen to is available on MQA format.
> 
> My second thought is that it isn't fair for users to request / demand MQA support from hardware manufacturers.  This requires them to pay a royalty fee to Meridian.  In all of my digital experiences (both audio and video using specialized codecs) the royalty fee always have occurred on the encoding side and not decoding.  If would be like manufacturers to pay a royalty fee for "flac" to Josh Coalson (original inventor of flac).  Not only that, Meridian wants manufacturers to send their dac into them to have it fined tuned.  This can only happen if the companies also send the inner workings (design) of their hardware to another audio company.  There is a substantial chance for theft of trade secrets that aren't protected.   In addition, but Meridian wants recording companies to record using their technology such as using their time alignment filters.  I find this very disturbing because it is not a free and open format for the benefit of humanity but something that a user has to pay for in addition to the music itself.  I find this very disturbing and will be something that I will never support.  For those of you that keep requesting MQA, please think carefully.  For the hardware manufacturers that are not supporting MQA:  thank you, I understand why.


 
 I do agree Audio.  Why in the hell do we want to go with yet another unproven technology that requires rights payments, hardware modification and a near total lack of content to make use of it. I totally understand how those of you choose to use streaming as a medium. I use it too(Prime)  in my car, and on my phone on occasion,  however, I find Tidal to be way too expensive to use for home use at nearly $360 bucks US for a years use for two people, add in the fact that content selection on their part is not my usual cup of tea along with their penchant to stuff their political rants down the users throat not conducive to make me or quite a few others happy campers. Hard drives and media cards are just too inexpensive nowadays to bother with all this streaming stuff on my part. If I want to listen to something, I'm assured its on a drive or a card and i pull it up and move on. If it's not, I'll use my $360 savings by not using Tidal to buy it and put it there. Yep, it's a little work, but at least I have it, I own it, and if I need it again for some reason it will be there without further cost.


----------



## jt25741

audioman2013 said:


> I've read so many posts with users requesting MQA on audio equipment.  My opinion and experience on this topic rests on 2 thoughts.  First, Tidal is the only service that streams MQA audio with a limited number of albums, around 500 or so.  Of those, around a 1-2 dozen or so that I would actually listen to, I already own them in SACD/DVDA format.   I was one of the first to try Tidal MQA when they updated their player application.  I have played it on about half a dozen and some outstanding dacs.  That was for the first 3 days.  After that I was bored with the selection and haven't listened to any high resolution MQA streaming.  The content just isn't there plus I would rather listen to original WAV files from CDS that has not been so digitally processed.  In some cases, I prefer listening to the original cd in a cd player / transport than streaming through a digital device with reclockers and fancy USB interfaces.  My personal experience has always resulted in me thinking that vinyl sounds the best and then DSD a second on well mastered albums/tracks.  I would say that less than 1% of the music I listen to is available on MQA format.
> 
> My second thought is that it isn't fair for users to request / demand MQA support from hardware manufacturers.  This requires them to pay a royalty fee to Meridian.  In all of my digital experiences (both audio and video using specialized codecs) the royalty fee always have occurred on the encoding side and not decoding.  If would be like manufacturers to pay a royalty fee for "flac" to Josh Coalson (original inventor of flac).  Not only that, Meridian wants manufacturers to send their dac into them to have it fined tuned.  This can only happen if the companies also send the inner workings (design) of their hardware to another audio company.  There is a substantial chance for theft of trade secrets that aren't protected.   In addition, but Meridian wants recording companies to record using their technology such as using their time alignment filters.  I find this very disturbing because it is not a free and open format for the benefit of humanity but something that a user has to pay for in addition to the music itself.  I find this very disturbing and will be something that I will never support.  For those of you that keep requesting MQA, please think carefully.  For the hardware manufacturers that are not supporting MQA:  thank you, I understand why.


 
  
 I was feeling the same way, and skeptical of what MQA has to offer.   When I started listening to the Tidal MQA streams, I was stricken as to how detailed, analog sounding they seemed.   I thought perhaps these are just remasters and I am used to listening to average CD quality productions through Tidal especially.    At home I have an assortment of DSD and 24/96 and 24/192 recordings.      I thought I would do a A/B test and really listen carefully to each passage, volume matched to see what the differences really seem to be.   I have my Foobar 2K setup into some good near-field monitors that do reproduce lots of detail, both good and bad.       For this test I used the 1972 Recording Remastered of "Made in Japan" By Deep Purple, "Child in Time", specifically.    Then I used Linn version at 24/96 remastered probably from the same session as the CD before being bit reduced.      The difference between the CD and 24/96 was striking but nothing I didn't expect.     Then I switched to the same MQA release played through the Tidal player.   The gap between the 24/96 and MQA just floored me.   Astounding.    It was much larger than the gap between the CD and HI-Res PCM.    I am upset actually, as I really have focussed on getting the best sound possible and MQA, to my ears, has made them so obviously obsolete I am now frustrated.    Mostly relating to the control MQA has over this technology, the limited choices of things I like, and the very narrow way in which one can enjoy MQA today.       I think of it like the wonderment of MLP these geniuses came up with so long ago, locked it up so tightly, the FLAC came around and made it rather irrelevant.      MQA may perhaps meet a similar fate, IDK.       But I unfortunately have to say it is a ground breaking innovation that perhaps not enough people will appreciate.    Would I repurchase some of my favorites in MQA.  Yes!  It is that good.    But I am not representative of the market, and I just dont get who will want to pay MQA to re-encode or encode/decode lots of new releases or re-releases when there never was a large market for Hi-Fi and it has been dying with MP3 and Beats headphones in the last decade.


----------



## Hooster

jt25741 said:


> lots of new releases or re-releases when there never was a large market for Hi-Fi and it has been dying with MP3 and Beats headphones in the last decade.


 
  
 Interesting post, thanks for taking the time to write it. If you ask me home theatre is what killed main stream hi-fi. MP3 and Beats just kicked a dead donkey.


----------



## Whitigir

What a ping circuitry is inside the Sonica ? Anyone know ? Op-amp ?


----------



## AudioMan2013

whitigir said:


> What a ping circuitry is inside the Sonica ? Anyone know ? Op-amp ?


 
 If you are referring to the output stage, it is driven by opamps.


----------



## Whitigir

audioman2013 said:


> If you are referring to the output stage, it is driven by opamps.




Do you happen to have a specific model of the Opamps and it spec? I wonder if we can use the. Output in the back for a headphones out ...lol


----------



## AudioMan2013

whitigir said:


> Do you happen to have a specific model of the Opamps and it spec? I wonder if we can use the. Output in the back for a headphones out ...lol


 
 I don't have the opamp spec.  I was going by a high resolution image I found but the numbers can't be read.


----------



## ghostwraith

when increasing or decreasing the sound, music, sizzles. This is normal?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Yes, it's a known flaw


----------



## Hooster

Try cleaning your volume pot with deoxit.


----------



## Middy

It was mentioned here not to use deoxit on this type of closed pot but I bet some have. You can get into the OPPO with a little effort. 
I did use deoxit gold on the internal connectors with a nice boost to sound.

The Volume pot can be fixed normally by turning off the unit. Then running the volume knob backwards and forwards fully for a minute that should clean up the pot contacts. If the pot is faulty an nice email to OPPO is always worth a try...

Good luck 

Dave


----------



## thyname

Would HA-1 be a good match with HD 800?


----------



## makan

thyname said:


> Would HA-1 be a good match with HD 800?




I quite like the hd800 using the high gain setting. I don't find the digital glare that some have described from the sabre Dac. I also use my lcd-XC with it.


----------



## thyname

makan said:


> I quite like the hd800 using the high gain setting. I don't find the digital glare that some have described from the sabre Dac. I also use my lcd-XC with it.




Thanks! 

I wonder if I should replace my Asgard 2 / Bifrost combo with HA-1 to be used with HD 800. Can get HA-1 for $745.

How about with Deckard?


----------



## Dickies

thyname said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if I should replace my Asgard 2 / Bifrost combo with HA-1 to be used with HD 800. Can get HA-1 for $745.
> 
> How about with Deckard?


 

 My experience with the 800's is minimal but prior to me purchasing with ha-1 I tried the deckard with lcd-xc and senn hd700's and liked the ha-1 more.
 Also quite few people have stated in this thread previously in their opinion the 800's go well with the ha-1, so by all means read back in this thread.


----------



## NPWS

anyone here had tried comparing between this one and questyle cma600i?
 thanks?


----------



## polecrab

My HA-1 has powered off by itself twice today during playback. I press the power button to turn it back on and it resumes as normal. Has anyone else experienced this or have a clue what the problem is?


----------



## LarryMagoo

I too love my HA 1 for my HD 650 & HD 800S! I too have read about people discussing Sabre glare....which I just don't hear....I have thought about trying a Schiit Gumby in place of the DAC while using the HA1's Class A amp.

I made my own 20ft cable with the balanced connections and the Amp has plenty of juice for my 300ohm HP's. 

I have not had any turn-off issues as noted above. Mine is less than a year old and Oppo's discontinued selling them makes me wonder about their reliability. Mine has been rock-steady and if I had to complain, it takes about an hour before it sounds good/warms up. Typical of digital gear though.

I really like the remote and the different screens the unit has as opposed to DAC/Amps that show zero information.

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## makan

polecrab said:


> My HA-1 has powered off by itself twice today during playback. I press the power button to turn it back on and it resumes as normal. Has anyone else experienced this or have a clue what the problem is?




Never had such an issue. Might be worthwhile to drop an email to OPPO.


----------



## Svatopluk

polecrab said:


> My HA-1 has powered off by itself twice today during playback. I press the power button to turn it back on and it resumes as normal. Has anyone else experienced this or have a clue what the problem is?






Did you unplug the headphone cable right before it powered off? I've had the same thing happen a few times over the past two years and if my memory serves correctly, it was right after the headphones were disconnected.


----------



## polecrab

svatopluk said:


> polecrab said:
> 
> 
> > My HA-1 has powered off by itself twice today during playback. I press the power button to turn it back on and it resumes as normal. Has anyone else experienced this or have a clue what the problem is?
> ...




No, I didn't have any headphones plugged in today. I was using the HA-1 pre-outs (RCA and XLR) to drive an amp for speakers and a powered sub. Source was a PC connected via USB.


----------



## makan

Anyone listening to the tidal Mqa masters via the OPPO ha-1? Sounds great through either my Bluesound node 1 optical out or analog out to the OPPO. The digital source does sound more sabre-like and seems to provide just a slightly fuller sound, while the analog source sounds smoother. I think it is just a matter of taste. Listening via the hd800. Anyone else?


----------



## polecrab

makan said:


> Anyone listening to the tidal Mqa masters via the OPPO ha-1? Sounds great through either my Bluesound node 1 optical out or analog out to the OPPO. The digital source does sound more sabre-like and seems to provide just a slightly fuller sound, while the analog source sounds smoother. I think it is just a matter of taste. Listening via the hd800. Anyone else?




I've been having problems with that using the Tidal software for Windows 10 PC. If I use the Oppo Asio driver in exclusive mode, it works fine for a few songs but then starts getting distorted. It plays fine if I choose the default driver, but then it's getting downsampled. I'm wondering if I'm having these playback problems because I'm simultaneously uploading part of my library to Google Play Music on the same computer, which is very resource-intensive.


----------



## musickid

does ha1 pair well with pm2? any detail here appreciated for eg vs pm1
  
  
 does pm3 pair well with ha1?  if cant afford pm1/2 upfront
  
  
  
  the specs for the ha1 say things like 3200mw into 32 ohm balanced //unblanced or similar. howcome then the pm1/3 with 26/32 impedence are not blown to pieces by ha1? how did oppo make this possible for their headphones to work so well with such a powerful amp. other amps with less power out would blow such low impedence cans. cheers 
 what is the magic that oppo have done to make their low impedence headphones sound great with a beast like ha1.
  
 ha1 discontinued in uk i heard?


----------



## junapalm

Man this thing looks so beautiful, shame it's quite expensive!
  
 Anyone wants to get rid of a HA-1, please let me know!


----------



## AudioMan2013

junapalm said:


> Man this thing looks so beautiful, shame it's quite expensive!
> 
> Anyone wants to get rid of a HA-1, please let me know!




I just checked the prices of used units. I was surprised that the price has gone up since they were discontinued!! Used is around $1400 and new are around $2,000. All I have to say is wow!! I am keeping mine.


----------



## junapalm

Thats's really comforting!  But seriously, just missed an almost new silver one for around 900 Euros...shame!


----------



## jt25741

junapalm said:


> Man this thing looks so beautiful, shame it's quite expensive!
> 
> Anyone wants to get rid of a HA-1, please let me know!


 
  
 I am preparing to list my Silver HA-1 with latest Firmware and original packaging on Audiogon in the next two weeks.    It is 9/10 for only being used, no scratches or blems.
  
 I haven't researched selling price, but I don't make profit on new gear I buy, enjoy, use and sell and will price accordingly.
  
 Please let me know if interested or just be on the lookout for it.
  
 Best Regards
  
 Jim


----------



## TheSnafu

Long time lurker, first time poster.
  
 I have Copland CTA 301 mkII amp that i was thinking to replace with Oppo HA-1 and understood that following would work fine with Oppo:
  
 input:
 xlr - cd-player ( Copland CTA-822 )
 rca - lp-player phono amp ( Clearaudio Balance )
 coaxial - blu ray player ( Panasonic DMP BDT-700 )
 digital - TV Panasonic P50ST60
  
 rca output:
 Nelson Audio Image M9 power amps
  
 front panel rca
 Oppo PM3
  
 or is there smarter/better way to connect those to HA-1 ? 
  
 some reviews have said Oppo has bright or "sharp" sound, have you used it with tube power amps and speakers ?
 if so, how did it work ? My speakers are Duntech Opals and sound with Copland preamp is pretty laid back, balanced,
 well detailed and bright/bass rich enough. 
  
 Is there way to balance volume levels with different connections ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## AudioMan2013

thesnafu said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I have Copland CTA 301 mkII amp that i was thinking to replace with Oppo HA-1 and understood that following would work fine with Oppo:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would not replace your Copland preamp with the HA-1 but add the HA-1 as another device.  I believe your Copland will have better sonics than the HA1 since it is a high end dedicated preamp.  Many consider the ESS dac on the Ha-1 to be a bit harsh when compared to other dacs such as those by TI's Burr Brown.  It all depends on the listener.  With analog inputs into the HA1, you won't be using the ESS dac and the HA1 would function as a preamp / headphone amp only.  There isn't any way to balance the volume on the different inputs.


----------



## BillOhio

So after spending my day reading this thread from page 160 to present, I buckled and bought an HA-1. I found a silver demo unit from SolutionsAV here in greater Toronto for $1280 CAD (~$950 USD) . That vendor was endorsed a couple of times by members in this thread and the price seems good, especially now that I see that that model has been discontinued and prices are going up. It crossed my mind for a moment to switch my order to the black model (still available as refurbs) as I see the Sonica DAC but I don't think that the Sonica would be the DAC that I would add to the HA-1 anyway.
  
 Also, in my impromptu spending fervor I bought some black dragon balanced cables from Moon Audio for my Beyer T5p.2s for use with my Onyo DAP. Those cables would also fit the 600 ohm T1 (I added a 2.5 to 4 pin adapter) and so I'm sure I'll audition the semi-open Beyer T1 Gen 2's with the HA-1 at some point. If not the T1's then I might look at the Ether Flows or Sony Sony MDR-Z1R. I like what I've read about the Audeze sound but I'd want a headphone that I can wear for 10 hours+ as I work at my desk and I'm not sure about the LCDs in that regard. I've heard good things about the 800s with the HA-1 but am not sure that that sound signature.
  
 I think I'll float over to the T1 thread and see if there are any posts in there about pairing with the HA-1.
  
 Also, as the vendor is in driving distance and they allow for the 30 day audition, there is a chance I may reconsider and look to pair something like a liquid carbon with a reasonable amp, although my little Audioengine DAC would probably be enough to pair with a liquid carbon at first.
  
 Anyway, Cheers,
 -Bill


----------



## Hifiaddict

Wonder if anyone can help me i have the Oppo ha 1 and a Rotel ra 1570 integrated amp.
 I want to connect the oppo from pre out rca to my Rotel ra 1570 is this possible?
  
 The Rotel ra 1570 has a cd, turner, aux1 and aux2 analog input. 
  
 I know the Rotel has xlr input and the oppo has xlr out and can be connected this whey also.
  
 And what exactly whould be the benefit of connecting the oppo and Rotel?
  
 I am a newbie at this and all the help i can get will be much appreciated.


----------



## MRC001

The Oppo HA-1 has analog inputs and outputs, both RCA (unbalanced) and XLR (balanced). You can connect it to your Rotel preamp in either direction.
  
 Suggested way to connect them: Source digital output -> (toslink or coax) -> Oppo -> XLR blanced -> Rotel
  
 This way you're using Oppo's D/A converter instead of the one in your source devices. The Oppo sends an analog XLR signal to the Rotel preamp. And you can plug your headphones into the Oppo instead of the Rotel to use the Oppos's superior headphone output stage.
  
 When connecting this way, put the Oppo into bypass mode. This means the Oppo's analog output (both RCA and XLR) will bypass the volume control and always be full-scale. You'll use the Rotel's volume knob. This bypass mode does not affect the Oppo's headphone output, which always obeys the volume control.


----------



## Hifiaddict

If a understand you correctly a can connect from the Rca out Oppo to either of the Rotel analog input cd or aux?


----------



## MRC001

Yes, though I'd recommend using XLR over RCA if you can.


----------



## Hifiaddict

Many thanks for your help MRC001 will buy a xlr and try it out.:normal_smile :


----------



## MRC001

PS - if your Rotel is driving a power amp, you can bypass the Rotel entirely and drive the power amp directly from the Oppo HA-1. In other words, the HA-1 becomes your preamp. Used this way, do not enable bypass mode!
  
 However, if you are using the Rotel to switch between several different sources, this won't work well because the Oppo only has 1 input of each type.
  
 In my case, all my sources are digital. So I run all my sources into a digital switchbox, which feeds into the Oppo. I select what to listen to on the switchbox upstream from the Oppo, and the Oppo drives both my headphones & my power amp.


----------



## Hifiaddict

My source is from pc via usb to Oppo ha1 and than i will connect it via xlr out to Rotel Ra1570 integrated amp.

On my pc i will use potplayer for my bluray movies and music but maybe this player is not the best for flac music ?

Wich output do i have to put on my pc i don't know maybe 24/192?
And wich output do i have to put on my media player depending maybe on wich player i should use?


----------



## MRC001

What software you use to play it shouldn't matter much. It's the same bits either way, and bits are bits.
  
 What does matter is to ensure you're not using a lossy-compressed audio stream like MP3 or AAC. Use the highest quality audio stream available for your source. The bit rate and depth doesn't matter much as long as it's at least 44-16 PCM (or a non-lossy compressed format like FLAC or ALAC). 192-24 is fine too. The Oppo will take just about anything up to 384-24 (I think, check the manual to be sure).


----------



## Sound Eq

does anyone know how to tighten up a bit the swivel of the frame that holds the dirvers
 one side is looser than the other


----------



## dubharmonic

Anyone know if / where I could still find one of these?


----------



## wood1030

dubharmonic said:


> Anyone know if / where I could still find one of these?


 

 Just saw some used on Amazon. Not sure if I can link them here but a quick search on "A" will show them.


----------



## Shure or bust

wood1030 said:


> Just saw some used on Amazon. Not sure if I can link them here but a quick search on "A" will show them.


 
 Fake listings as usual


----------



## wood1030

shure or bust said:


> Fake listings *as usual*


 
 Really? Fake Amazon listings? I was  not aware that was a thing.
 I know that eBay is prevalent with them but didn't know Amazon was know for them too.


----------



## TheSnafu

audioman2013 said:


> I would not replace your Copland preamp with the HA-1 but add the HA-1 as another device.


 
  
 Thanks, i kept Copland and got meridian explorer2 for laptop&phone.
  
 Oppo's connections are pretty limited for a usual 2-channel home stereo preamp (and it is not fully designed to be one so not saying it's a bad thing).
  
  
 cheers


----------



## MRC001

thesnafu said:


> Oppo's connections are pretty limited for a usual 2-channel home stereo preamp (and it is not fully designed to be one so not saying it's a bad thing).


 
 The HA-1 has connectors for just about everything: dig coax, digital toslink, digital AES XLR, USB, analog XLR, analog RCA, both in and out. But, only 1 of each. It's very flexible but not made to be a preamp.
 You can put a preamp in front of it, but a switchbox (whether analog or digital) would be more transparent. And cheaper.


----------



## djsunzi

Just picked up a display unit in a Singapore. Trying to see if running my active speakers from the headphone out sounds better than from the XLR line out output at the rear...


----------



## Hooster

djsunzi said:


> Just picked up a display unit in a Singapore. Trying to see if running my active speakers from the headphone out sounds better than from the XLR line out output at the rear...


 
  
 Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## Dougr33

I'm very interested too, as I'm currently running out the XLR's on the back too. Are you using an adapter to use the front's balanced output, or just the regular headphone jack.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

hey guys, does anybody know the output voltage of the XLR balanced pre-outs? specifically when it is set to bypass?


----------



## frigginloony

ohmygodpancakes said:


> hey guys, does anybody know the output voltage of the XLR balanced pre-outs? specifically when it is set to bypass?


 
 according to Oppo preamp output is rated at 4.6 volts.


----------



## djsunzi

hooster said:


> Please let us know how it goes...




So I got the adaptor and ran it from the balanced output and it plays same volume as from the xlr output. Sound has much better soundstage and definition. Worth the US$20 I paid for the adaptor. It's basically 4-pin xlr male to 1/4 inch female stereo.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

frigginloony said:


> according to Oppo preamp output is rated at 4.6 volts.


 
 Awesome thank you, follow up question, If I buy one of these attenuators: http://www.ekmpowershop16.com/ekmps/shops/rothwellaudio/balanced-in-line-attenuators-3-p.asp 
 How much will the voltage be lowered to with the -10db, -15db, or -20db options?


----------



## frigginloony

ohmygodpancakes said:


> frigginloony said:
> 
> 
> > according to Oppo preamp output is rated at 4.6 volts.
> ...


 
 well since the site says it has >120 DB my uneducated guess would be 0.552 for 10 db , 0.828 for 15 DB and 1.104 for 20 DB but be warned that's just a calculated guess and I would certainly contact Rothwell for correct figures on that Pancakes if the voltage is critical for you.


----------



## Hooster

djsunzi said:


> So I got the adaptor and ran it from the balanced output and it plays same volume as from the xlr output. Sound has much better soundstage and definition. Worth the US$20 I paid for the adaptor. It's basically 4-pin xlr male to 1/4 inch female stereo.


 
  
 The  balanced headphone output, which is in a way also XLR I presume. I am not surprised. In my experience the headphone output that is driven by a discrete class A amplifier is significantly higher quality than the XLR and RCA outputs on the back of the unit which are driven by op amps (Sadly Oppo was not able to configure the HA-1 to use the class A amp to drive the RCA and XLR outputs at the rear. I have discussed this with them and the reason they gave for not going this was "compatibility problems". I am not sure what compatibility problems they are talking about, but it is what it is.)
  
 I have used the headphone output to drive a power amplifier and I find it produces superior results to the RCA on the back.


----------



## MRC001

Page 29 of the manual says the XLR output level is 4.6 +/- 0.3 Vrms. They say that's measured in HT Bypass mode with volume at max.
  
 If there's any difference in quality between the headphone output and the XLR line out, the specs don't show it and I don't hear it. They're both excellent.
  
 PS I use the HA-1 XLR balanced outputs to drive an Adcom 5800 which has 26 dB of gain. It matches quite well. The volume knob is very linear and I'm typically around the middle of the range (11:00 - 3:00) depending on how "hot" the source is.


----------



## Hooster

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Awesome thank you, follow up question, If I buy one of these attenuators: http://www.ekmpowershop16.com/ekmps/shops/rothwellaudio/balanced-in-line-attenuators-3-p.asp
> How much will the voltage be lowered to with the -10db, -15db, or -20db options?


 
  
 Why don't you just not use it in bypass mode and use the volume control as an attenuator?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

hooster said:


> Why don't you just not use it in bypass mode and use the volume control as an attenuator?


 

 Well the issue is you select bypass based on input rather than output so it's an all or nothing kind of thing.


----------



## Hooster

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Well the issue is you select bypass based on input rather than output so it's an all or nothing kind of thing.


 
  
 1. Bypass selected and and an attenuator placed in the signal path.
  
 2. Bypass not selected and the volume control used to attenuate the signal.
  
 Can you explain how these will produce a different result?


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

hooster said:


> 1. Bypass selected and and an attenuator placed in the signal path.
> 
> 2. Bypass not selected and the volume control used to attenuate the signal.
> 
> Can you explain how these will produce a different result?


 

 Well my objective to control the volume at the amplifiers, and my issue is that the balanced amp has a maximum input voltage of 2.8V. So without this, there is significant distortion.


----------



## Hooster

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Well my objective to control the volume at the amplifiers, and my issue is that the balanced amp has a maximum input voltage of 2.8V. So without this, there is significant distortion.


 
  
 My tip would be not to use the balanced out at the back of the amplifier at all. Use the 4 pin XLR at the front of the HA-1 and an adapter to connect it to your amplifier. Use the volume control to attenuate the signal so you do not overload the input of your amplifier. 
  
 The headphone outputs at the front are significantly higher quality than the XLR and RCA on the back. They are discrete class A while the outputs on the rear are driven by op amps.


----------



## Hooster

mrc001 said:


> If there's any difference in quality between the headphone output and the XLR line out, the specs don't show it and I don't hear it. They're both excellent.


 
  
 The fact is that to me there is a clear difference between the op amps driving the RCA and XLR out on the back and this:
  
 "A Class A amplifier conducts signal over the entire range of the input signal cycle. The output transistors are biased to operate in their most linear range, and there is no crossover distortion caused by switching the signal between two push-pull devices. *The HA-1's power amplification circuit for the headphones is Class A built with discrete transistors. The discrete design allows us to hand-pick and match the best parts to build the HA-1*."
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Features.aspx
  
 Why would Oppo go to the trouble hand picking the best parts for a class A output stage with discrete resistors if they could have achieved the same result with an op amp? Maybe you need better headphones/speakers.


----------



## MRC001

hooster said:


> The fact is that to me there is a clear difference between the op amps driving the RCA and XLR out on the back and this:
> ... *Why would Oppo go to the trouble hand picking the best parts for a class A output stage with discrete resistors if they could have achieved the same result with an op amp?* Maybe you need better headphones/speakers.


 
 Whether it's discrete, and whether it's class A, are independent. You can run opamps class A, and many preamps / amps do. Discrete designs are not inherently superior to opamp based designs. Either can be designed and built to be audibly transparent; which to use depends on the application. What matters is the component selection, circuit design, power design and isolation, and build. *And most importantly, the type of load it will drive.* This is a critical point.
  
 To answer your question regarding this last point: *the headphone output has totally different requirements from the line out, so it's no surprise Oppo built it differently*. Compared to the line out, the headphone out has to deliver 10,000 times more power to 500 times lower impedance with potentially wild impedance vs. frequency fluctuations. The differences in the way these two stages are designed & built don't necessarily have anything to do with one giving better more transparent sound. In fact, delivering and dissipating that kind of power forces them to make design choices that could make it slightly LESS transparent than the line output.
  
 Whatever differences one hears using the headphone output versus the line out may disappear in a level match double-blind test. And even if some listeners can differentiate them in a level matched double-blind test, there's no way to attribute those differences to discrete components or class A operation. In fact, even if some listeners can hear the difference and consistently prefer X over Y, it doesn't necessarily follow that X is better than Y in any objective sense. X might be better than Y, yet it is just as likely that X has some euphonic distortion that the listener likes.
  
 In short, one cannot infer anything about objective quality from subjective preferences or from A/B tests. Nor can one infer that the differences in the way the two stages are designed & built has anything to do with sound quality.


----------



## MRC001

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Well my objective to control the volume at the amplifiers, and my issue is that the balanced amp has a maximum input voltage of 2.8V. So without this, there is significant distortion.


 
  
 2.8 V input to the HA-1 should be fine. The HA-1 specs on page 28 say the XLR input accepts up to 18 Vrms. The RCA input accepts up to 9 Vrms.
  
 As for output, the HA-1 XLR output will vary from 0 to 4.6 Vrms, depending on the position of the volume knob.
   
The HA-1 should work just fine in your situation so long as you don't use bypass mode, and don't turn the volume up too high.


----------



## MRC001

frigginloony said:


> well since the site says it has >120 DB my uneducated guess would be 0.552 for 10 db , 0.828 for 15 DB and 1.104 for 20 DB but be warned that's just a calculated guess and I would certainly contact Rothwell for correct figures on that Pancakes if the voltage is critical for you.


 
 Assuming they're measuring their attenuation dB as voltage, not power:
  
 Vdb = 20 * log(V1 / V2)
 So:
 -10 dB would be a voltage ratio of 3.16:1, for example 1 V drops to 0.32 V.
 -15 dB would drop 1 V to 0.18 V.
 -20 dB would drop 1 V to 0.1 V.
  
 Use the least amount of attenuation you can, to keep the voltage as high as you can, to keep the S/N ratio as high as possible.


----------



## MRC001

Regarding opamps vs. discrete, and the audiophile myths that surround this topic, here is one of the best explanations I've read:
 http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html
 I suspect many here are interested in this topic. It's just another opinion, but it's a well-informed one - written by a guy who designs and builds high quality headphone amps.


----------



## Hooster

All I know is that I have tried both and I know what I like.


----------



## frigginloony

mrc001 said:


> frigginloony said:
> 
> 
> > well since the site says it has >120 DB my uneducated guess would be 0.552 for 10 db , 0.828 for 15 DB and 1.104 for 20 DB but be warned that's just a calculated guess and I would certainly contact Rothwell for correct figures on that Pancakes if the voltage is critical for you.
> ...


 
 See it pays to have someone who knows what they are talking about to answer questions intelligently rather than guessing  LOL.   Good work MRC!


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

mrc001 said:


> 2.8 V input to the HA-1 should be fine. The HA-1 specs on page 28 say the XLR input accepts up to 18 Vrms. The RCA input accepts up to 9 Vrms.
> 
> As for output, the HA-1 XLR output will vary from 0 to 4.6 Vrms, depending on the position of the volume knob.
> 
> The HA-1 should work just fine in your situation so long as you don't use bypass mode, and don't turn the volume up too high.


 
 No I'm trying to control the HA-1 output. it's going to my A-S2000


----------



## MRC001

Quote:


ohmygodpancakes said:


> No I'm trying to control the HA-1 output. it's going to my A-S2000


 
  
 So you want to drop 4.6 V (HA-1 max output voltage to balanced XLR line out) to 2.8 V (A-S2000 max input voltage)?
 4.6 to 2.8 is a 4.3 dB reduction.
  
 Are you really sure you need to reduce the voltage? It's a bit suspicious that the balanced XLR input of the A-S2000 has a max input voltage of 2.8 V. Balanced XLR inputs usually can handle much higher voltages. Are you sure that 2.8 V value is not the input voltage limit of the unbalanced RCA input?
  
 Assuming 2.8 V is correct I suggest simply using the HA-1 volume knob. Don't crank it up too loud. You'd still have a wide range of usable volume knob motion. -4.3 dB would be your max, and that's more than 3/4 of the way around (past 3:00 position).
  
 You *can* run the HA-1 in bypass mode so its XLR output is always full scale, and use a -6 dB attenuator on the HA-1 output to cut it to 2.3 V which gives you a little headroom below the A-S2000 max input voltage. The -10 dB attenuator will also work fine but it's a bigger reduction than you need. If you use an attenuator built with metal film resistors it should be transparent because the HA-1 has a low output impedance and the A-S2000 a high input impedance. But this adds needless complexity.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

mrc001 said:


> Quote:
> 
> So you want to drop 4.6 V (HA-1 max output voltage to balanced XLR line out) to 2.8 V (A-S2000 max input voltage)?
> 4.6 to 2.8 is a 4.3 dB reduction.
> ...




Oh awesome thank you!


----------



## Hooster

frigginloony said:


> See it pays to have someone who knows what they are talking about to answer questions intelligently rather than guessing  LOL.   Good work MRC!


 
  
  


mrc001 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Assuming 2.8 V is correct I suggest simply using the HA-1 volume knob. Don't crank it up too loud. You'd still have a wide range of usable volume knob motion. -4.3 dB would be your max, and that's more than 3/4 of the way around (past 3:00 position).


 
  
 Which is what I said all along,"frigginloony". My advice to you is this:
  
 1. Trust your own ears.
  
 2. Learn something.
  
 3. Once you know what your are doing, experiment and find out what works best for YOU.


----------



## frigginloony

hooster said:


> frigginloony said:
> 
> 
> > See it pays to have someone who knows what they are talking about to answer questions intelligently rather than guessing  LOL.   Good work MRC!
> ...


 
 Thanks Hooster. In order:
  
 1. Trust your own ears.  -    Without fail, I always do
 2. Learn something.  -   I Will stop learning when I quit breathing, and maybe not even then. I've been a good boy!   
 3. Once you know what your are doing, experiment and find out what works best for YOU. -  My wallet tells me I've done way too much experimenting but at least, it has all worked out for whats best for me.


----------



## Hooster

frigginloony said:


> Thanks Hooster. In order:
> 
> 1. Trust your own ears.  -    Without fail, I always do
> 2. Learn something.  -   I Will stop learning when I quit breathing, and maybe not even then. I've been a good boy!
> 3. Once you know what your are doing, experiment and find out what works best for YOU. -  My wallet tells me I've done way too much experimenting but at least, it has all worked out for whats best for me.


 
  
 Great post. The thing is that knowledge is power in more ways than one. You can sometimes upgrade your system significantly by buying and selling, make a profit, and end up with significantly better sound than you had before. Yes, sometimes you can actually have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Shure or bust

I enjoy the oppo HA-1, but I keep falling back to my experience with a Chord 2 qute hd and burson conductor with ess9018 and amp. The ess 9018 sounded terrible compared to the CHORD FPGA 64 chip running off the same amp. I am thinking how it would compare to the Oppo ha-1 in front of me right now. I prefer to listen to my HIFIMAN hm-802 with dual WM8740 DAC chips and mini box gold amp over the HA-1 currently. Probably gonna dump it soon at this rate. I rarely use balanced anyway. No need with iems and sub 100 ohm headphones.


----------



## elucidate

I can't seem to find any info regarding the HA-1's availability. Maybe it's been discontinued? Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## Hifiaddict

Yes it's discontinued but you can still find it on amazon some times or other places. 
I bought one of the last ones 1 month ago in my local shop in Norway.


----------



## elucidate

hifiaddict said:


> Yes it's discontinued but you can still find it on amazon some times or other places.
> I bought one of the last ones 1 month ago in my local shop in Norway.


 
 That's ridiculous lol. Why produce a product for only three years. Seems ridiculous if you ask me.
  
 Oh well. Thanks for the quick response (you just saved me a lot of time).


----------



## Bombarde

I agree - I'm very disappointed that they discontinued this, but very glad the I bought one last August. To my ears, it and the PM-1 are a match made in heaven.
  
 There's a post earlier in this thread with a response from Oppo to an inquiry on it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/717834/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread/4845#post_13223244
  
 I hope that perhaps they come out with a replacement at some point.


----------



## aqsw

Discountinued - That sucks. I sold mine because I wanted to upgrade, but it was a very good unit. The swiss army of headphone amps. Great features and great price for what you got.
What the hell is wrong with Oppo!!!


----------



## Hooster

aqsw said:


> Discountinued - That sucks. I sold mine because I wanted to upgrade, but it was a very good unit. The swiss army of headphone amps. Great features and great price for what you got.
> What the hell is wrong with Oppo!!!


 
  
 Well, I suppose they were simply not selling enough of them. the HA-1 is a very nicely made product and I am sure it is expensive to manufacture. My guess would be that Oppo decided to stop making it because:
  
 1. They were not selling enough.
 2. They were too expensive to make.


----------



## aqsw

hooster said:


> Well, I suppose they were simply not selling enough of them. the HA-1 is a very nicely made product and I am sure it is expensive to manufacture. My guess would be that Oppo decided to stop making it because:
> 
> 1. They were not selling enough.
> 2. They were too expensive to make.




So in other words, they screwed up in the first place. Their reasearch, marketing, etc., were all wrong ?


----------



## elucidate

Honestly, it couldn't be the former because the demand is still there. Expensive to make? Highly probable but then again; their sonica dac option isn't exactly "entry level" at $1100 CAD. Hopefully they have a successor in the works...


----------



## Hooster

aqsw said:


> So in other words, they screwed up in the first place. Their reasearch, marketing, etc., were all wrong ?


 
  
 Wrong in the respect that they HA-1 was probably a bit too good/expensive to make. I wonder what something like just the remote controlled multi gang volume control cost them. Then there is the class A headphone amp, the transformers, etc.
  
 I suspect that the HA-1 found itself in a place where it was too expensive to really compete in the mass market while not being expensive enough to justify the cost of manufacturing it...


----------



## aqsw

hooster said:


> Wrong in the respect that they HA-1 was probably a bit too good/expensive to make. I wonder what something like just the remote controlled multi gang volume control cost them. Then there is the class A headphone amp, the transformers, etc.
> 
> I suspect that the HA-1 found itself in a place where it was too expensive to really compete in the mass market while not being expensive enough to justify the cost of manufacturing it...




Fair enough, in other words , I was right. R&D, Marketing, and corporate screwd up. They undestimated the competition. 
Tell me what they should hsve done?

I have no answer, as I thought it was fsirly priced, but I work in a totally different industty.
..


----------



## Hooster

aqsw said:


> Fair enough, in other words , I was right. R&D, Marketing, and corporate screwd up. They undestimated the competition.
> Tell me what they should hsve done?
> 
> I have no answer, as I thought it was fsirly priced, but I work in a totally different industty.
> ..


 
  
 I have some ideas, but I don't really see the point of elaborating here (The HA-1 is gone). If someone wanted to hire me as a consultant I might be more inclined to help.


----------



## aqsw

hooster said:


> I have some ideas, but I don't really see the point of elaborating here (The HA-1 is gone). If someone wanted to hire me as a consultant I might be more inclined to help.




Sure! Too funny.

Im outa here


----------



## Shure or bust

Selling my Ha-1. 
  
 There is a Oppo Sonica for sale up here for $750.


----------



## thyname

aqsw said:


> Sure! Too funny.
> 
> Im outa here




http://www.head-fi.org/t/840597/oppo-sonica-dac-sdac-3-like-new-for-trade-or-sale


----------



## polecrab

Anyone using the Tidal app for Windows 10 PC through the HA-1 via USB having problems with weird distortion that goes away when you restart the Tidal app? This doesn't happen with any other source, just Tidal. Very annoying.


----------



## Mojo777

Anyone know of another product that has the same or more of the functionality of the HA-1? Need all the I/O - specifically the analog ins.\
  
 Thanks


----------



## MRC001

The Grace m920 is similar to the HA-1, at almost twice the price. Back when I bought my HA-1, if it didn't float my boat then the M920 was my back-up plan. But I think the HA-1 is fantastic. If I wanted a DAC+amp+preamp now, I'd look for a good HA-1 on eBay.


----------



## Mojo777

Thanks.
  
 I have one. Have had it for two years. Looking for something new but interestingly enough I use all of the I/O the HA-1 has to offer. I'll look into the grace


----------



## Hooster

mojo777 said:


> Anyone know of another product that has the same or more of the functionality of the HA-1? Need all the I/O - specifically the analog ins.\
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Benchmark DAC


----------



## MRC001

Last I checked, Benchmark DAC didn't have analog inputs. HA-1 and Grace m920 both do.


----------



## Hooster

mrc001 said:


> Last I checked, Benchmark DAC didn't have analog inputs. HA-1 and Grace m920 both do.


 
  
 Check again then, buddy. It has 2, count em, two.
  
 https://benchmarkmedia.com/collections/digital-to-analog-audio-converter


----------



## MRC001

So the later versions have analog inputs. I musta been thinking about the original DAC1, which didn't.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I just love my HA-1!!  Feel lucky to one in light of their demise....
  
 The Amps ease of use and how it works, makes me think I'll hang on to this baby for quite awhile!   The ESS Sabre DAC is too harsh, since putting the Schiit Yggdrasil DAC into the HA-1, I'm in heaven!!!   I know I will never listen to Delta Sigma DACs again since hearing what an R2R DAC can do like the Yggy!
  
 Love to know the real reason they quit making it....usually when you don't know the answer to a question, the answer is MONEY.   It was too good for what it does....   You would think they have to come out with a HP amp to pair up with their Sonica DAC....


----------



## ghostwraith

Good afternoon, is this normal?
In normal listening, do not touch the volume control, but it every 2-3 minutes appears on the display of the volume counter, and can show on + - 1 dB?
Also, when you turn the volume control, you can fizz in your headphones, is that normal?


----------



## MRC001

The volume control is an analog potentiometer. If you get fizz when moving it, it usually means the pot has gotten dirty or built up a bit of corrosion. Most pots are self-cleaning if you swing it back and forth from zero to full scale several times. The fizz should go away.
  
 The digital level readout is based on the position of the pot. It can jitter if the pot is dirty, or if it's positioned right between 2 levels. If you clean the pot as above, it usually fixes this. If that doesn't work just move the pot a tiny amount up or down.


----------



## ghostwraith

In normal listening, do not touch the volume control, but it every 2-3 minutes appears on the display of the volume counter, and can show on + - 1 dB? is this normal?


----------



## MRC001

ghostwraith said:


> In normal listening, do not touch the volume control, but it every 2-3 minutes appears on the display of the volume counter, and can show on + - 1 dB? is this normal?


 
 To repeat - yes, if the volume pot is dirty or if it happens to be positioned exactly halfway between 2 of the digital sensing points. If you clean it, this will happen only rarely and when it happens, a tiny smudge in either direction (up or down) will stop it.


----------



## ghostwraith

mrc001 said:


> To repeat - yes, if the volume pot is dirty or if it happens to be positioned exactly halfway between 2 of the digital sensing points. If you clean it, this will happen only rarely and when it happens, a tiny smudge in either direction (up or down) will stop it.



 

There is an instruction, how can it be cleaned?


----------



## Middy

You can't strip it down or go spraying into it. Some did have an issue that turning off the unit and running the volume knob fully backward and forwards for a couple of mins won't fix.
If that's the case people have contacted support and had it replaced as a known fault. Just ask nice.
But try the running backwards and forwards first.
good luck
That fixed it for me but mine was minor.
I did that once a month out of habit..
Dave


----------



## MRC001

ghostwraith said:


> mrc001 said:
> 
> 
> > To repeat - yes, if the volume pot is dirty or if it happens to be positioned exactly halfway between 2 of the digital sensing points. If you clean it, this will happen only rarely and when it happens, a tiny smudge in either direction (up or down) will stop it.
> ...


 

 I explained that in the post prior to the one you quoted - move it back and forth to clean it.


----------



## ghostwraith

mrc001 said:


> I explained that in the post prior to the one you quoted - move it back and forth to clean it.



 

This manipulation does not give anything


----------



## MRC001

ghostwraith said:


> mrc001 said:
> 
> 
> > I explained that in the post prior to the one you quoted - move it back and forth to clean it.
> ...


 

 Rotating the knob from zero to full several (at least 10) times will clean it most of the time. If the problem persists, then the pot is extra dirty or damaged. It should be replaced.


----------



## Gradius

Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?


----------



## makan

gradius said:


> Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?


 
 I am afraid likely used privately, as I don't think anyone really carries it new...it has been discontinued.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

gradius said:


> Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?




As far as I know they are only available second hand.

Or you can buy a modded one (of which I know nothing about) 
Here: http://www.audiocomav.co.uk/headphone-amplifiers/261-oppo-ha-1-special-edition.html


----------



## MRC001

I'd look on eBay. If you're buying used, you might as well look at the Grace M920 too. I'd be happy with either one (HA-1 or M920).


----------



## makan

gradius said:


> Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?




Where r u located. There is one available on Kijiji here in toronto.


----------



## AudioMan2013

gradius said:


> Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?


 
  
 You will most likely have to pay a price premium for a used unit.  When they come on the used market, they go pretty fast and there aren't many people that want to sell their unit.  I would keep checking Ebay, Audiogon, and Hifishark.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

gradius said:


> Where can I buy an oppo ha-1 now?!?


 
 You can buy mine. Works perfectly, rarely used, still in original packaging. Black.
  
 I paired the HA-1 with the STAX SRS-3170 (220V 50Hz). Moving back to 120V 60hz country.
  
 I'll throw in a Kasso YJ-01 class A tube amp. The power supply was chewed up, it could be rewired. 12V@2.0A. (not a very good amp, but would be fun to modify).


----------



## MRC001

bangkokphoto said:


> You can buy mine. Works perfectly, rarely used, still in original packaging. Black.
> 
> I paired the HA-1 with the STAX SRS-3170 (220V 50Hz). Moving back to 120V 60hz country.


 
 Why not keep your HA-1? The specs say it auto-senses the input power, 110V/60Hz or 220V/50Hz.


----------



## LarryMagoo

All I know is I'm never gonna sell mine...I love it.  Love the remote and the cool Graph it displays....
  
 The Oppo DAC is a bit dry & harsh. I would not have known that until my Yggdrasil stood in for the ESS Sabre 9018 DAC and the difference was really dramatic!!!
  
 The Oppo Amp rocks IMO....Shame they quit making it!


----------



## Hooster

ohmygodpancakes said:


> As far as I know they are only available second hand.
> 
> Or you can buy a modded one (of which I know nothing about)
> Here: http://www.audiocomav.co.uk/headphone-amplifiers/261-oppo-ha-1-special-edition.html


 
  
 The mods they have done seem rather insignificant. If I was modding it I would replace the DAC. I would also throw out the op amps driving the analog RCA and balanced outputs and wire it so that the headphone amp simply drove those.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

Well it's a long story: purchased 600ohm 990pros (YJ-01 was included for free but not powerful enough***). I read about the HA-1...needed the power and wanted to test the HeadFi claims of DSD superiority. I tried DSD and was not impressed (please no haters/trolls).
  
 The Stax distributor was going out of business (JetLive Audio) and gave an unbelievable deal. Best headphones I've ever owned and the only headphones I will ever own. I plan to re-buy the same Stax system, connect directly to my soundcard and enjoy 24bit FLAC.


----------



## Gradius

ohmygodpancakes said:


> As far as I know they are only available second hand.
> 
> Or you can buy a modded one (of which I know nothing about)
> Here: http://www.audiocomav.co.uk/headphone-amplifiers/261-oppo-ha-1-special-edition.html


 

 I had no idea on "special edition", but is so little improvision for the price US$ 2690 vs US$ 1199 (almost $1500 diff) they are just crazy.


----------



## Gradius

How it compares to Chord Hugo TT?
  
 I know is more expensive (obviously).


----------



## Hooster

gradius said:


> How it compares to Chord Hugo TT?
> 
> I know is more expensive (obviously).


 
  
 The TT is better.


----------



## LarryMagoo

Has anyone checked out the Headphone Amps from Schiit?
  
 http://schiit.com
  
 I just became a Customer about a month ago with one of their new DAC's.  
  
 It's now what I use with the HA-1 Amp...If you don't like what you buy?, Send it back and get a complete refund...


----------



## ngyu

My buddy just recently upgraded to the Gumby, and since I've listened to his stack before he got multibit, I heard huge leaps in performance in terms of clarity, neutrality and the microdetails... enough to push me over the edge to finally pick one up too to replace my Oppo HA-1. Since I got the Gumby in my hands first, I decided to A/B them for fun... so I hooked the Gumby balanced outs into the Oppo XLR inputs and took it for a spin. 

...but if I'm honest with myself, I couldn't hear the difference comparing just DAC sections!!! Has anyone else shared this experience? 

I've compared just about everything I could... USB input, coax, optical input..... HD800, HD650, and all genres of songs... jazz, classical, pop, etc. Both rapid A/B, and long listening sessions before I switched... and there are times where I forget which input is which. 

Both me and my friend found it odd that I would hear them the same, given them being totally different DAC chips. Could it be that that's just the limit of my hearing?


----------



## LarryMagoo

I still use my Oppo HA-1 but not with that built-in ESS Sabre DAC.  I was always told about the infamous Sabre glare...I claimed I could not hear it.   But upon getting my Yggy DAC it's not even comparable.   Your Gumby should get comparable results too.   Delta Sigma DACs all seem to have that harsh, strident and glare producing sound...some are better than others....  But Schiit's R2R ladder type DAC's give up a smooth and natural sound completely different from the ESS Sabre DACs...my ears are 65 yrs old and still work pretty good considering all the loud concerts I've attended.   And I'm only using my USB input.   I hope to have another jump coming in the way of a DDC that will convert USB to AES input on the Yggdrasil.   I also use HD-800S and 650's too!


----------



## MRC001 (May 11, 2017)

It's not at all surprising to fail to differentiate two well engineered DACs in a properly done, level matched DBT. Well engineered & built DACs should be sonically transparent. In fact, if someone were to hear a difference reliably, I'd scrutinize the test setup to ensure that it was set up properly: both signals equally routed, level matched, digital bitstreams set up so as to be properly clocked, etc. Or, perhaps one of the DACs isn't designed to be as flat & linear as possible; it may have some euphonic coloration or distortion designed into it.

I'm not saying that it's impossible to differentiate two well engineered DACs in a DBT, which would amount to saying they all sound the same. But well engineered DACs do sound so similar as to be nearly identical, and any differences that one detects would be splitting hairs.

Indeed, this is as it should be! Well engineered DACs are designed to be as close as human engineering can devise to perfectly flat frequency response, perfect linearity, minimum distortion mathematically possible. The current state of engineering makes it possible for these limits to be so low as to make it questionable whether they are audible to humans.


----------



## LarryMagoo

So you are saying there's no difference at all between "well engineered" DAC's?   I wonder why there are so many to choose from if they all sound the same.   All I know is that changing DAC's on my system was DRAMATICALLY different!!!   And all I did was change from one DAC to another with zero other changes....others can repeat that story....especially when listening to a R2R or/and Multi-Bit DAC over a Delta Sigma DAC!


----------



## ngyu

Hahaha, I love how the first two replies are polar opposites for each other. Glad to know I'm not alone in this struggle! 

I'm an engineer by trade, so I definitely hear what you're (LarryMagoo) saying about Multi-Bit R2R DAC should be better than DS DACs. Everything in theory pointed to me that the Gumby should be better, that's why I forked out the money to buy it. 

However, as I'm doing the same DAC only change, my ears are my ears and what I hear.... well... I couldn't hear the difference. I don't have that 'digital glare'. I'm trying to hear for that improved sonic detail... the smoothness without losing clarity...., but when I switch back to the Oppo....the detail is there too! This is also with the 'warm up' time I keep hearing the Gumby needs... it's been on for almost a week (same with the Oppo). 

So that's why I'm thinking it's just my ears can't hear the difference.


----------



## MRC001

Your honesty and open mindedness goes a long way to minimizing expectation bias & placebo effect that plagues listening comparisons.


----------



## LarryMagoo

NGYU,

EE or ME?   Those are the only professions that I call on for custom components my Partners make in their ISO 9001 & 13485 shops!!!!

Robert Harley, Absolute Sound, just finished reviewing the Schiit Yggdrasil.   After one week, it still sounded bad to him.   The Yggy and Gumby's are famous for needing break-in time!   Robert says this about break-in....


 Although Moffatt warned me that the Yggy wouldn’t sound

good right out of the box, I gave it a quick listen anyway after

an hour of warm-up. He was right; the Yggy was hard, bright,

forward, and flat. I checked in with it a couple of times over

 the next week and heard it improving somewhat, but it was still

disappointing. I decided to let it sit in my rack, powered up, for

*a full month* before revisiting it.




Your Gumby will need the same break-in to sound it's best....More Sweetness to come after the 300 hours mark!   Schiit co-founder, Jason Stoddard, actually prefers the Gumby to the Yggy.....I'm telling you that there simply is ZERO comparison between the Oppo's ESS Sabre 9018 (their new DAC, the 9038, two steps above our 9018's, yet still reviewed to expose that Sabre glare though much less than the 9018) and your Gumby.    Let us know next month your listening impressions!

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## ngyu

ME working in an EE environment. Got experience in both worlds.

Yeah, I've read a bunch of the reviews + actually heard the Gungnir Multibit before making the decision to buy it. It's possible that my Gungnir isn't warmed up cause I don't have the Mjolnir sitting on top of it like my friend's. I'll give it a bit more time, but my 15 day Schiit return window will come up soon, I'll make a decision before then. 

Regardless of reviews, at the end of the day, I gotta hear it to make it worth it. If someone else hears it, but I don't, then why would I spend my money on it? I don't doubt it's superiority in concept and design and implementation, cause on paper, it does look better. I just doubt the capabilities of my own ear. Is there an upgrade for my ear's ADC? (kidding)


----------



## ray-dude

As part of our huge headphone shootout, we did extensive A/B testing between the Oppo HA-1 and various DACs (Jotunheim, Mimby, Gumby, etc).  Oppo is a damn fine unit (esp. on the headphone side).  Except for the Jotunheim delta sigma DAC (eh), we heard VERY little to distinguish the DACs going through the common Oppo amp.  There were a handful of tracks where particular passages were "tells", but you really had to key off of them in an A/B test.  The Yggy had a bit more obvious separation, so even then, it was very subtle.

In general I find DACs to all have their own character, but I need to live with them for an extended amount of time to build up an intuition of what the DAC is.  It is almost like they are training my head to hear in a particular way.  When I have extended audition stretches (vs A/B), the difference is much more palpable for me.

An exception for me is the Chord DAVE.  When I dropped it in vs the Oppo HA-1, it was revelatory.  I had never heard music reproduced that way through headphones.  Absolutely stunning.  The more I listen to the DAVE, the more I discover in its music reproduction.  10x premium over the Oppo, but for me at least, it is worth it (as long as I'm in denial about that extra 0 I paid for it   It is the first and only DAC I've heard that was enough of a jump for me to move off my Oppo HA-1


----------



## alphanumerix1

I briefly got to try the hd800s through the ha-1 se output and was not impressed. Whats the general consensus with the hd800/s with ha-1 do they pair well? 

Would the lcd2/X/3 be a better match?


----------



## Hooster

alphanumerix1 said:


> I briefly got to try the hd800s through the ha-1 se output and was not impressed. Whats the general consensus with the hd800/s with ha-1 do they pair well?



I believe that the consensus is that they do not pair well. Having 2 components that err on the side of harshness together is normally not a great idea.


----------



## zilch0md

MRC001 said:


> (snip) But well engineered DACs do sound so similar as to be nearly identical, and any differences that one detects would be splitting hairs. (snip)



The truth of this statement varies greatly with the experience of the listener and the other gear that's present in his or her chain (i.e. from true to not true to everything in between).  

There are legions of people who listen to music every day, who most certainly cannot tell the difference between any two "well engineered" DACs, primarily because they've never spent much time listening to "well engineered" DACs with "well engineered" sources, amps and transducers.  Depending on the headphone their using, nearly all novices will express some measure of appreciation at first going from their laptop's sound card to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly, but if, on the very next day, they are allowed to hear even a $10,000 DAC with the same headphones, it's highly unlikely they are going to discern any difference.  Two things are missing from that scenario - experience and a chain that's worthy of the comparison.

You don't have to possess mythical "golden ears" to hear subtle differences in well engineered DACs. All you need is a few years worth of adaptive hedonism spoiling your appreciation for lesser gear - the process in which you _repeatedly_ get bored with that which was at first pleasurable and _repeatedly_ seek a better experience. *-AND-*  This won't happen unless you've persistently eliminated weak links in the component chain, as you raise the bar with one component, then with another.  A single weak link can obscure the differences between well-engineered DACs.  

I think we can all agree there is absolutely no point in comparing "well engineered" DACs while using a $100 pair of headphones.  Sadly, even a $1000 pair of headphones or a $1000 amp can obscure such a comparison.  My LCD-2 Rev. 1 are not known for neutrality or resolution and they have shelved highs. They sound just fine with the most "glaring" of ESS DACs, yet no better with NOS DACs - at least not in my experience.  Try that with the HD800. In my opinion and that of many others, it is all but incompatible with ESS DACs, though most appreciative of NOS DACs (and a few OS DACs other than those by ESS).  So, in addition to having well-jaded ears, if you're going to evaluate well-engineered DACs, all the downstream components have to be up to the task. 

The HD800 is a "microscrope" into everything that's happening upstream, including the quality of the tracks you're choosing to play.  It's very sensitive to amps that use a lot of negative feedback. It much prefers zero-feedback or, at least, low-feedback amps.  When I want to compare DACs, I plug my HD800 into the zero-feedback Metrum Acoustics Aurix, set to 0 dB gain, to bypass its gain transformers (serving as a passive pre.)


----------



## zilch0md

alphanumerix1 said:


> I briefly got to try the hd800s through the ha-1 se output and was not impressed. Whats the general consensus with the hd800/s with ha-1 do they pair well? Would the lcd2/X/3 be a better match?



The HD800 and, to a lesser extent, the HD800S (which just has more bass energy and less of a treble spike), are not happy on the HA-1, in my opinion.  Just about any planar magenetic, including those by Audeze or Oppo's PM-1, PM-2, and PM-3 absolutely love the HA-1.  If you are willing to spend HD800S or LCD-3 money - just get the PM-1.  You'll save some money and find a very nice synergy with the HA-1 - and I'm not saying that because they're both made by Oppo, but rather, because they just sound great together, with many different genres, and with no fatigue across long hours of listening.  I wear the PM-1 when I just want to enjoy listening to music.


----------



## ngyu

I personally own the HD800 and Oppo HA-1, running in balanced mode. I have been known to not be as sensitive to sibilence, but I personally really enjoy my HD800 on the HA-1, and don't find it harsh at all.


----------



## zilch0md

ngyu said:


> I personally own the HD800 and Oppo HA-1, running in balanced mode. I have been known to not be as sensitive to sibilence, but I personally really enjoy my HD800 on the HA-1, and don't find it harsh at all.



Thanks for your perfectly valid counterpoint, ngyu.  In the end, with this hobby, we have to decide for ourselves. I actually envy your "compatibility" with the HA-1 + HD800 combo.  I can enjoy it in short doses and it's truly remarkable.


----------



## makan

ngyu said:


> I personally own the HD800 and Oppo HA-1, running in balanced mode. I have been known to not be as sensitive to sibilence, but I personally really enjoy my HD800 on the HA-1, and don't find it harsh at all.



I have the same setup and I too 
don't find it harsh


----------



## LarryMagoo

I have a the 800S and I use it with incredible results with my HA-1!!!  However I am not using the ESS Sabre DAC inside the HA-1.  I am only using the Oppo's Class A amp but with the Schitt Yggdrasil DAC.   The infamous Sabre glare is gone and lets the amp's sweetness shine through!!  I am running XLR's balanced in from the DAC and run XLR's balanced output with a custom made 20 ft cable from DH-Labs.


----------



## zilch0md

^ I hear you.  The HA-1 amp section is loved by many, as it works well with many different types of headphones and many tastes.


----------



## Hooster

+1, I think the amp section is the star of the HA-1.


----------



## zilch0md

Rather than repeat myself...

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread.717834/page-89#post-10756087


----------



## ngyu

so after being bothered by the fact that I couldn't hear a difference, I brought my HA-1 over to my friend's place and spent some time on his schiit stack (gumby+mjo1) to compare. we a/b'd by plugging running his gumby into my HA-1, just like how I had set it up at home. We also used each other's cans (HD800 / LCDX). We spent some time listening to the stacks separately. after playing through 4-5 tracks, more specifically live recordings, I was able to hear a difference (albeit still guesswork), but he was able to hear it right from the start.

the difference wasn't in tonality, as previously quoted, any reference level DAC should be able to reproduce the same sound, because both sounded quite neutral. HA-1 wasn't sharp or harsh, but its the gumby somehow smooths out detail without losing detail (if that makes sense..). The biggest difference my friend said was basically the sense of realism, a slightly wider sound staging, and the microdetail specifically hand clapping of the crowds, the decay of the cymbals, and it seemed apparent to him right from the get go, whereas for me, took me some listening to hear it. Probably cause our upbringing differences (he's a long time guitarist, whereas I'm more the sound engineer 'behind the glass' so to speak), that our ears have been trained to hear different. I lean towards tonal balance and volume leveling, whereas he's much more perceptive to the sense of realism.

So there does seem to be some improvement over the HA-1 with multibit, but not enough (for me) to justify the cost increase. Not yet at least. However.... the sub bass / bass detail of the planar magnetics on the other hand..... now THAT was a treat.


----------



## gameon

I put the Intona High Speed USB Isolator Industrial in my chain tonight connected to my  Oppo - HA-1 - Audeze LCD - 2 
And I must say it sounds wonderful, what a Great pairing, Amp section really drives these HP'S  - I actually think with the Intona in the mix it really smooths the sound out - The Bass has some nice clean punch. Im listening to Gary Clark Jr - Live North America album on Tidal, Guitar tone sounds Awesome..


----------



## MRC001

alphanumerix1 said:


> I briefly got to try the hd800s through the ha-1 se output and was not impressed. Whats the general consensus with the hd800/s with ha-1 do they pair well?
> Would the lcd2/X/3 be a better match?


The HA-1 has nearly perfectly neutral response with vanishingly low distortion and gobs of power, so you hear whatever the headphone really sounds like. But it's fully balanced all the way through from digital to analog. So to experience its full sound you need to use the balanced headphone output. The SE output is very good, but not as clean or powerful.

The HD-800 has a sharp response spike around 4-6 kHz, giving the sound an artificial brightness. This can be a useful analytical tool, as it magnifies treble detail exposing any flaws. But for music listening I find it annoying because the brightness makes it fatiguing to listen to and the voicing of acoustic instruments sounds unnatural. However, those who like a super detailed bright sound will like the HA-1 + HD-800.

The Audeze LCD-2, 3 and 4 all have a similar FR that is near-perfectly flat from subsonic to around 2 kHz, but gets non-linear from 3 kHz on up. Due to their flat bass to midrange response, they voice acoustic instruments and voices more realistically and naturally than the HD-800 or almost any other headphone. But their non-linear treble response puts them on the soft/warm side and makes them less detailed.


----------



## frigginloony

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 has nearly perfectly neutral response with vanishingly low distortion and gobs of power, so you hear whatever the headphone really sounds like. But it's fully balanced all the way through from digital to analog. So to experience its full sound you need to use the balanced headphone output. The SE output is very good, but not as clean or powerful.
> 
> The HD-800 has a sharp response spike around 4-6 kHz, giving the sound an artificial brightness. This can be a useful analytical tool, as it magnifies treble detail exposing any flaws. But for music listening I find it annoying because the brightness makes it fatiguing to listen to and the voicing of acoustic instruments sounds unnatural. However, those who like a super detailed bright sound will like the HA-1 + HD-800.
> 
> The Audeze LCD-2, 3 and 4 all have a similar FR that is near-perfectly flat from subsonic to around 2 kHz, but gets non-linear from 3 kHz on up. Due to their flat bass to midrange response, they voice acoustic instruments and voices more realistically and naturally than the HD-800 or almost any other headphone. But their non-linear treble response puts them on the soft/warm side and makes them less detailed.



The HA-1 is  tough to get centered. It's not just not that kind of amp/dac.  It's not apologetic in the least.  It is just such a clean, neutral, and dynamic amp/dac that it can be a bit too brilliant with certain headphones. Fortunately, the Alpha Dog, rp 50 mk3, and elear I have are suited very well for it's character.   Next up on the hit parade will be the AEON. Looking forward to that one. I do find though, that the HA-1 has preference for certain genres of music. It is absolutely brilliantly perfect for classical in both PCM and DSD presenting strings, horns and voices in concert hall clarity. It does rock with the depth and outright force necessary to make the genre shine, it does female and male vocals with texture and ambiance, and god knows if you are in to progressive, this is the amp/dac of your dreams. However, somehow, some way, if you put on dark metal with roaring vocals or for that matter ANY overly driven or headroom deprived source it will drive you to rip it off your head and throw it against the wall fatigue.  The ESS Sabre is obviously just not a good pairing for that genre. I have schitt and teac as well and they just don't do this. They also don't do the others as well as the HA-1 either so it's a trade off.  It is truly sad that they ditched the HA-1. My guess is that it will be a classic and demand large resale sums eventually. It was a bargain at its original price.


----------



## Raptor34

zilch0md said:


> Rather than repeat myself...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/oppo-ha-1-impressions-thread.717834/page-89#post-10756087
> When I saved up for almost a year to buy my HD800's, and even though some here and in other forums warned that the 800's were, well you all know the reputation the senns have had over the years.  It turns out that the HA-1, paired with Schiit Audio's multi bit Bifrost is 'the' best I've heard with the HD800.  I bought a balanced cable for them and was seriously satisfied with my purchase.   Even with the Bimby and all my  other amps, the HA-1 wins by a large margin.   zilch0md, thank you for your post concerning the power output of the HA-1.  I would like to add that when I queried Oppo about the 300 ohm rating of the amp, here is their reply:
> ...


----------



## MRC001

frigginloony said:


> The HA-1 is  tough to get centered. It's not just not that kind of amp/dac.  It's not apologetic in the least.  It is just such a clean, neutral, and dynamic amp/dac that it can be a bit too brilliant with certain headphones. Fortunately, the Alpha Dog, rp 50 mk3, and elear I have are suited very well for it's character.   Next up on the hit parade will be the AEON. Looking forward to that one. I do find though, that the HA-1 has preference for certain genres of music. It is absolutely brilliantly perfect for classical in both PCM and DSD presenting strings, horns and voices in concert hall clarity. It does rock with the depth and outright force necessary to make the genre shine, it does female and male vocals with texture and ambiance, and god knows if you are in to progressive, this is the amp/dac of your dreams. However, somehow, some way, if you put on dark metal with roaring vocals or for that matter ANY overly driven or headroom deprived source it will drive you to rip it off your head and throw it against the wall fatigue.  The ESS Sabre is obviously just not a good pairing for that genre. I have schitt and teac as well and they just don't do this. They also don't do the others as well as the HA-1 either so it's a trade off.  It is truly sad that they ditched the HA-1. My guess is that it will be a classic and demand large resale sums eventually. It was a bargain at its original price.


Well said. Part of the reason I like the HA-1 so much is most of my listening is natural acoustic music. Ancient to modern, small to large ensembles, Eurpoean classical and traditional world/ethnic. I occasionally listen to dark metal (for example Swans The Seer). That music is sonically intense and fatiguing, it can make you want to rip the headphones off your head, but to be fair this may be the HA-1 being faithful - that's how this music is supposed to sound.

One could say the HA-1 doesn't pair well with bright, aggressive or crunchy sounding headphones. But that applies to any DAC+amp that gives the unvarnished truth. I also use my HA-1 balanced line out to drive Magnepan 3.6/R in a tuned listening room. Those speakers are revealing and have a reputation for being on the bright side, but it sounds smooth, detailed and natural.


----------



## zilch0md

Lots of HA-1 love, here.

Cheers!


----------



## flyte3333

Hi all, is v-1.43 the latest firmware for the HA-1? Has anyone had Oppo Support send them a firwmare update within the past couple months and can confirm v-1.43 is the latest firmware?

Cheers


----------



## frigginloony

Em2016 said:


> Hi all, is v-1.43 the latest firmware for the HA-1? Has anyone had Oppo Support send them a firwmare update within the past couple months and can confirm v-1.43 is the latest firmware?
> 
> Cheers



the last version I have and the current version from OPPO's site are the same.  driver version 3.26.0 and revision version 1.33.  Nothing was ever sent from Oppo support to me.


----------



## flyte3333 (May 24, 2017)

frigginloony said:


> the last version I have and the current version from OPPO's site are the same.  driver version 3.26.0 and revision version 1.33.  Nothing was ever sent from Oppo support to me.



Hi mate, I meant firmware not USB audio driver. I saw a few posts from 2015 that said firmwares arent posted online - they are only sent by Support by email . I'll ask Oppo Support to confirm


----------



## GStephenH

I received a response today from Oppo about firmware. I bought my HA-1 in December 2015.

Stephen,


There have not been any that are designed for your unit. This is because the HA-1 has not needed any compatibility fixes and required additional enhancements. It is a very solid DAC.



Best Regards, 

Customer Service 
OPPO Digital, Inc. 
162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025
Service@oppodigital.com 
Tel: 650-961-1118 
Fax: 650-961-1119


----------



## flyte3333

I got a response from Support too. v1.4.3 is the latest firmware, which is what I have.


----------



## GStephenH

Anybody use the Oppo 205 as the DAC for the HA-1?


----------



## Megalith

I am trying to get my system calibrated (HA-1 XLR pre-outs > Studio Monitors). The normal practice is to set the dial to 0dB for reference level, but can that actually introduce distortion?

Basically, I am wondering if it makes more sense to set the dial to something lower, like -10dB, and using the gain controls on my monitors to reach the desired SPL.


----------



## Hooster

Megalith said:


> I am trying to get my system calibrated (HA-1 XLR pre-outs > Studio Monitors). The normal practice is to set the dial to 0dB for reference level, but can that actually introduce distortion?
> 
> Basically, I am wondering if it makes more sense to set the dial to something lower, like -10dB, and using the gain controls on my monitors to reach the desired SPL.



No. You should configure the HA-1 to operate in home theater bypass mode. You use the volume controls on the studio monitors to adjust the volume, right?


----------



## Megalith

No, I use the HA-1 to control the volume.


----------



## Hooster

Megalith said:


> No, I use the HA-1 to control the volume.



So your question is regarding the monitors, not the HA-1?


----------



## youngarthur

My 77 year old ears, do not have any problems with the HD800/HA1 combo. Thank god I have lost the very top end of my Hearing.May I suggest, this combo should only be purchased by people over 60 years old?!.


----------



## StormClaw

Hooster said:


> No. You should configure the HA-1 to operate in home theater bypass mode. You use the volume controls on the studio monitors to adjust the volume, right?



I am using my HA1 as a DAC for A5X monitors and Sub.

When I use the "home theater bypass mode" like you suggested, i get distorsin sound from the speakers even when i turn the volume down on the all the way down. The distorshing is the "white noise" sound like "sssshhhhhhhhh... "
Also, that way i can't use the HA1 volume knob.

Am i doing something wrong?

Sub is connected to HA1 through XLR cables and the monitors are connected to the Sub via XLR cables.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi all

For anyone using a phono preamp with their HA-1's RCA inputs, where are you attaching your phono cable's ground wire?

Any particular part/s of the HA-1 chassis recommended?

Cheers


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Em2016 said:


> Hi all
> 
> For anyone using a phono preamp with their HA-1's RCA inputs, where are you attaching your phono cable's ground wire?
> 
> ...


The pre-amp should only output RCA's the ground connects to the phono pre-amp


----------



## Discman634

Listening to the original CD release of Operation: Mindcrime with Pm-1/Ha-1 and I am hearing a level of detail I never have before. So glad I picked the Ha-1 when I did.


----------



## StormClaw

My HA-1 gets pretty hot. Like 40'-50' degrees, hot to the touch.

Is this normal?


----------



## youngarthur

StormClaw said:


> My HA-1 gets pretty hot. Like 40'-50' degrees, hot to the touch.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes it is normal.


----------



## Svatopluk

StormClaw said:


> My HA-1 gets pretty hot. Like 40'-50' degrees, hot to the touch.
> 
> Is this normal?


Normal, but it's always good to keep the HA-1 in a well-ventilated area.


----------



## ClintonL

Just wondering if i have this hooked up to my receiver via rca what should i set the volume on the ha-1 too? And is there anyway to stop the ha-1 playing both to the receiver + my headphones?

Cheers


----------



## Herbie151 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey guys - what is the collective recommendation for a streaming solution to the HA-1, given that it does not have an ethernet port at the back?

The amp is next to my bed. I use home plugs to get the signal from my computer downstairs up to the ethernet 'out' socket of the home plug.

What's the best way to then convert from an ethernet port to something the good old HA-1 will recognise please WITHOUT THAT DEVICE PROCESSING ANY SIGNAL but rather, leaving the oppo to do the heavy lifting and DAC processing and amplification?

Any help greatfully received.

Thanks!


----------



## makan (Aug 17, 2017)

I use both Sonos connect and  Bluesound node. I don't see or hear any difference between the two. Sonos interface is a little bit slicker but bluesound is pretty good.


----------



## zilch0md (Aug 17, 2017)

Herbie151 said:


> Hey guys - what is the collective recommendation for a streaming solution to the HA-1, given that it does not have an ethernet port at the back?
> 
> The amp is next to my bed. I use home plugs to get the signal from my computer downstairs up to the ethernet 'out' socket of the home plug.
> 
> ...



You can connect an Apple Touch, iPad, or iPhone (non-wirelessly), using a CCK (Apple Camera Connection Kit) and a standard "USB Type A male" -to-" USB Type B male" cable, connected to the USB input of the HA-1, then use Spotify or Tidal apps, for example, to stream via Wifi.  The iDevice would be "tethered," but it works really well and the iDevices have a very low noise floor compared to some other sources you might use with the HA-1's USB input (like a noisy laptop).

The good news here, is that (I'm pretty sure) the HA-1's USB receiver is self-powered - it does not require the USB source to provide 5VDC - which the iDevices cannot do.  They can only provide data, not power to a USB DAC.

I use an Uptone Audio USB Regen to improve the USB signal quality right before it goes into a different DAC.  If I'm incorrect in my recollection that the HA-1's USB input is self-powered, you could consider getting a USB Regen, which can supply very clean 5VDC power to USB receivers that are not self-powered, in addition to cleaning up the USB data.


----------



## Herbie151

zilch0md said:


> You can connect an Apple Touch, iPad, or iPhone (non-wirelessly), using a CCK (Apple Camera Connection Kit) and a standard "USB Type A male" -to-" USB Type B male" cable, connected to the USB input of the HA-1, then use Spotify or Tidal apps, for example, to stream via Wifi.  The iDevice would be "tethered," but it works really well and the iDevices have a very low noise floor compared to some other sources you might use with the HA-1's USB input (like a noisy laptop).
> 
> The good news here, is that (I'm pretty sure) the HA-1's USB receiver is self-powered - it does not require the USB source to provide 5VDC - which the iDevices cannot do.  They can only provide data, not power to a USB DAC.
> 
> I use an Uptone Audio USB Regen to improve the USB signal quality right before it goes into a different DAC.  If I'm incorrect in my recollection that the HA-1's USB input is self-powered, you could consider getting a USB Regen, which can supply very clean 5VDC power to USB receivers that are not self-powered, in addition to cleaning up the USB data.



Thanks for that - i have no real interest in Tidal, and spotify etc. I'm really looking to stream up my hard drive computer music from another room through ethernet connection. I have 65,000 tracks of (curated) music with all the metadata correct etc, so it's this im trying to stream up to the HA-1 unit via homeplugs. I am an android user. Cheers.


----------



## makan

ClintonL said:


> Just wondering if i have this hooked up to my receiver via rca what should i set the volume on the ha-1 too? And is there anyway to stop the ha-1 playing both to the receiver + my headphones?
> 
> Cheers


This is what I found on a previous post

"
So far, I've found two annoying things with the Oppo, both involving mute. One, I can't believe there isn't a mute button on the unit itself; basic functions should never be limited to the remote. Second, the HA-1 lets you mute the pre-amp section but I wish you could also do the opposite and only mute the headphone section for whenever you are using it strictly as a preamp. I am pretty sure I can hear the output of my open headphones even as my active monitors are playing. Sure, I could unplug my headphones constantly, but I'm not sure if that would wear down the XLR connector in any way."


----------



## Discman634

There are two mute options you can access by pushing the source knob.


----------



## cossix

I've got this piece of gear in my sights! Anybody able to compare with the Jotunheim at all? That's what I'll be upgrading from down the road


----------



## Herbie151

Hey - has anyone changed / upgraded the standard OEM power cable on the HA-1 unit? Any thoughts.....?
I've been looking at something like this fir example...
http://www.custom-hifi-cables.co.uk/home/mainscables/powerblack-mains-cables/powerblack-iec
Cheers,

herbie


----------



## ProfFalkin

cossix said:


> I've got this piece of gear in my sights! Anybody able to compare with the Jotunheim at all? That's what I'll be upgrading from down the road


I'd say keep the Jot and get a better DAC.  I think the ha1 isn't as resolving and frankly, rather dry, each given a good source.


----------



## StormClaw

Why do good DACs look like crap design wise?  http://www.schiit.com/products/yggdrasil

HA-1 looks soo much better in action with digital displays at all.


----------



## gPope

StormClaw said:


> Why do good DACs look like **** design wise?  http://www.schiit.com/products/yggdrasil


To each his own but Schiit products are far from looking like ****


----------



## gb21011971 (Sep 1, 2017)

gPope said:


> To each his own but Schiit products are far from looking like ****



I agree that design is highly subjective. I also agree that IMHO Schiit products look like ... well what the name implies. That's why I have never bought any of them. Or Audeze headphones. Or Grado's. Or anything that looks like a first time DYI project.

Sound comes first, but there is a limit to Schiity design.

Just my 2c.


----------



## StormClaw

gPope said:


> To each his own but Schiit products are far from looking like schiit


it's a plain, boring aluminum box 

HA-1 on the other hand looks superb with it's customizable displays and greatly adds to your setup look


----------



## LarryMagoo (Sep 3, 2017)

I stream to my HA-1 with my MAC Mini>AudioByte Hydra Z DDC>AES signal to>Schiit Yggy>Balanced Out to HA-1 IN>HD-800S out>All run on RoonServer installed in MAC Mini....Glorious sound!

The HA-1 on-board ESS 9018 Delta-Sigma DAC is really harsh....the Yggy smokes it by a mile!

It's funny though the looks of my Schiit Gear has NEVER affected the performance!!


----------



## gPope

LarryMagoo said:


> I stream to my HA-1 with my MAC Mini>AudioByte Hydra Z DDC>AES signal to>Schiit Yggy>Balanced Out to HA-1 IN>HD-800S out>All run on RoonServer installed in MAC Mini....Glorious sound!
> 
> The HA-1 on-board ESS 9018 Delta-Sigma DAC is really harsh....the Yggy smokes it by a mile!
> 
> It's funny though the looks of my Schiit Gear has NEVER affected the performance!!


Schiit Yggdrasil (DAC only): $2,299 --> it better smoke the HA-1's DAC by more than a mile...


----------



## MRC001 (Sep 7, 2017)

youngarthur said:


> My 77 year old ears, do not have any problems with the HD800/HA1 combo. Thank god I have lost the very top end of my Hearing.May I suggest, this combo should only be purchased by people over 60 years old?!.


The HA-1 is as perfectly neutral as human engineering can devise an DAC+Amp. The HD-800 has a sharp response peak around 6-7 kHz. The HA-1 doesn't hide this - or anything else. You get the truth, for better or for worse.

Well engineered DACs (including but not limited to the HA-1) are diabolically difficult to differentiate in level matched double blind tests.


----------



## yogibeezwax

I own the HA-1 and even though I'm no where as knowledgeable as most of the guys on this site, I have to say that I'm more than happy with my DAC! Of course, that's after getting a second unit sent to me after 6 months because there was imbalance between the right and left channel, might have been a bad batch..but still...don't know where schiit products score in that regard (bad batches). In any case, love my he400i with this combo!


----------



## polecrab

The Yggy sure don't smoke the HA-1 in terms of measurements https://www.stereophile.com/content/schiit-audio-yggdrasil-da-processor-measurements


----------



## gameon

I love my HA-1 With my  Audeze LCD-2.2's - I also have a KTE Spring3 dac with BHSE Amp and Stax 009's Awesome pairing.
The HA-1 with the lcd 2.2 is just a different sound but in a good way, great combo. Depends what mood i'm in.
HA-1 Is an excellent piece for the price and functions, and is awesome sounding and good looking to boot....


----------



## Canadian411

StormClaw said:


> I am using my HA1 as a DAC for A5X monitors and Sub.
> 
> When I use the "home theater bypass mode" like you suggested, i get distorsin sound from the speakers even when i turn the volume down on the all the way down. The distorshing is the "white noise" sound like "sssshhhhhhhhh... "
> Also, that way i can't use the HA1 volume knob.
> ...



You can do that ? I connect Subs and Speakers to receiver and using HA1 as a DAC, I have no noise what so ever.
Maybe your bookshelf speaker ? ribbons are pretty quiete tho. weird. sorry can't help.


----------



## StormClaw

Canadian411 said:


> You can do that ? I connect Subs and Speakers to receiver and using HA1 as a DAC, I have no noise what so ever.
> Maybe your bookshelf speaker ? ribbons are pretty quiete tho. weird. sorry can't help.



I see no reason to use a receiver. (it's a PC setup)
I use HA1 as a DAC. The Sub/Speaker manual said to connect stuff to Sub first, so that you can control the bass righ from the Sub (you can bypass the Speakers bass and out the bass on the Sub, or balance the bass frequency Hz between Sub and Speakers)

The white noise from the speakers isn't that noticeable, only when you get very close to them.


----------



## LarryMagoo

polecrab said:


> The Yggy sure don't smoke the HA-1 in terms of measurements https://www.stereophile.com/content/schiit-audio-yggdrasil-da-processor-measurements



Good ol' JA wrote horrible review of the Yggy....he talks outta both sides of his mouth when discussing 24 bit resolution ....read Robert Harley's in the latest Absolute Sound for review that makes sense....


----------



## polecrab

LarryMagoo said:


> Good ol' JA wrote horrible review of the Yggy....he talks outta both sides of his mouth when discussing 24 bit resolution ....read Robert Harley's in the latest Absolute Sound for review that makes sense....


JA's measurements are the only reason to read Stereophile. Absolute Sound doesn't perform measurements, so there's no useful info there. The subjective reviews in both mags are completely useless, unless you want to learn some purple prose to write a love letter to your honey bun.


----------



## avraham

I bought my HA-1 within 3 months of its release and still love it.


----------



## MRC001

I bought my HA-1 2 years ago, a refurbished unit direct from Oppo, saved a few hundred bucks off retail. Functionally, cosmetically, warranty like new. I still love it, best DAC and preamp I've had. My prior preamp was a 10k ladder stepped attenuator I designed & built myself, the paragon of transparency. That sets a high bar for the HA-1, yet I find the HA-1 is fantastic, both the line stage which I run balanced driving an Adcom 5800 and Magnepan 3.6R speakers, and the headphone output which I run balanced to drive Audeze LCD-2 and occasionally Sennheiser HD-580 headphones.

I've owned and listened to a lot of gear over the nearly 30 years I've been an audiophile; subjectively speaking, the HA-1 is the most neutral and transparent DAC and preamp I've ever heard. And it measures among the best equipment available at any price.


----------



## LarryMagoo

polecrab said:


> JA's measurements are the only reason to read Stereophile. Absolute Sound doesn't perform measurements, so there's no useful info there. The subjective reviews in both mags are completely useless, unless you want to learn some purple prose to write a love letter to your honey bun.



Yea but in two different places he discusses 24 bit resolution!   He said the Yggy sucks because it can't fully resolve 24 bits...firstly No One's DAC can fully resolve 24 bits...there's no music past 20 bits anyway...But that's a whole 'nother topic...

But on another DAC he loves...can't remember the name, but there he says  it's OK to not resolve all 24 bits....JA has zero credibility with me no matter many waterfall charts he posts......I know all mags are full of flowery prose for their advertisers...but Atkinson is simply not consistent with his reviews....so his Yggy review carries zero weight for me and many other folks feel the same way...

While I simply love my Oppo gear including my HA-1 (love watching the freq meter from across the room while also being able to see my volume level when listening)...I think it's one of the best HP amps period....

However the ESS 9018 DAC is very harsh/strident compared to my Yggy.   I was told that ESS Delta Sigma DAC's (Especially first gen. 9018 that's also in my Oppo 105) sound harsh...but I could never hear that Harshness myself...until I got the R2R DAC, the Schiit Yggdrasil.....I could not believe my ears....!!!   The difference was quite large....The music sounded just more "real" .  I love my Oppo gear....just not their DACs....the 3rd Gen 9038 is supposed to be better ...still not an R2R DAC...


Cheers!


----------



## StormClaw

LarryMagoo said:


> While I simply love my Oppo gear including my HA-1 (love watching the freq meter from across the room while also being able to see my volume level when listening)...I think it's one of the best HP amps period....


Same here, mate. I screwing love the graphical equalizer on HA-1, i think i actially like watching it more than listening to the music LOL


----------



## polecrab

Regarding the Yggy 24 bits, JA is saying that it truncates the last 4 bits rather than dithering, resulting in higher distortion than traditional designs:

When you have 24-bit data but 20-bit DACs, you need to dither those data to match the DAC. Otherwise, simply chopping off the 4 LSBs, called "truncation," reintroduces quantizing distortion. Schiit's Jason Stoddard has subsequently said that the Yggdrasil "rounds" 24-bit data but my measurements suggest that the LSBs of 24-bit data are simply truncated.​
However, I have no experience with the Yggy and don't know how it sounds, so I defer to all of you who actually own the piece as much better sources of opinions on it. I'm just repeating info published by JA and can't vouch for it myself.


----------



## Raptor34

LarryMagoo said:


> Yea but in two different places he discusses 24 bit resolution!   He said the Yggy sucks because it can't fully resolve 24 bits...firstly No One's DAC can fully resolve 24 bits...there's no music past 20 bits anyway...But that's a whole 'nother topic...
> 
> But on another DAC he loves...can't remember the name, but there he says  it's OK to not resolve all 24 bits....JA has zero credibility with me no matter many waterfall charts he posts......I know all mags are full of flowery prose for their advertisers...but Atkinson is simply not consistent with his reviews....so his Yggy review carries zero weight for me and many other folks feel the same way...
> 
> ...


Hi.   I always use my HA-1 amp section paired with another DAC.  The multi-bit Bifrost now and I'm saving up for the  Gumby and will still use the HA-1 for amplification.   The HA-1's digital section is just ok sound wise.  Just getting long on the tooth I guess.   The HA-1's class A amp is quite good however and quite powerful.   Especially  with 300 Ohm loads.   I asked Oppo what the 300 Ohm power output rating was (spec sheet only rates it at 600 Ohm)  and they replied it was close to 1000 to 1400 mw.   It powers my HD800's  with authority.   The HA-1 is staying right where it sits, forever!!!

Cheers back at yah


----------



## nvfan

Found something interesting today, not sure if it's obvious or already known.

I'd been trying to get my Fiio X7 to work with the Oppo HA-1 for a long time with UAPP but finally gave up, too much noise and crackling sounds. So I hooked up my Samsung S8 to the DAC section of the Oppo HA-1 and youtube and most audio apps just cause the S8 to black screen/crash and reboot. But interestingly, Hibymusic DOES work, doesn't cause my phone to reboot, and the sound is great, so no need for UAPP at all.

Next step is to test Hibymusic on the Fiio X7 to see if you can avoid UAPP altogether with the HA-1, I will try that in a bit.


----------



## mr.khali

Has it been confirmed that there will not be a second generation of the HA-1?  I find it very strange Oppo would just stop making such a well regarded DAC/amp especially when they are still making headphones.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes (Sep 10, 2017)

mr.khali said:


> Has it been confirmed that there will not be a second generation of the HA-1?  I find it very strange Oppo would just stop making such a well regarded DAC/amp especially when they are still making headphones.


My understanding is that the sonica DAC was intended to replace the HA-1. I saw it mentioned that hi-end amplifier users are not the easiest customers to keep happy, and it compared to the HA-2, (HA-1 sales) were dismal. Not to mention the notoriously bad volume nob.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Sooo I doubt we'll see an HA-1SE


----------



## musickid

I have a pm1 arriving soon to use with chord mojo. is it pointless a couple of months from now to buy ha1 if its discontinued?


----------



## N3verender

musickid said:


> I have a pm1 arriving soon to use with chord mojo. is it pointless a couple of months from now to buy ha1 if its discontinued?


I don't think it's pointless but you are going to have a difficult time finding one. It's a great amp and I would buy it again regardless if it's discontinued or not.


----------



## MRC001

musickid said:


> I have a pm1 arriving soon to use with chord mojo. is it pointless a couple of months from now to buy ha1 if its discontinued?


The HA-1 is a step up from the Chord Mojo in sound quality & power, but it takes a revealing headphone to hear any differences. I don't know whether the PM-1 is revealing enough. And even if you could hear any difference, would it be enough to matter? Personal decision.

The HA-1 is solid and reliable, and Oppo still services them. Even though it's no longer made and out of warranty, that wouldn't stop me from getting a used one. However, I'd also look at a Grace M920.


----------



## ClintonL

Got an issue where my ha-1's volume is changing by itself. I've taken the battery out of teh remote so it's not that.. Not sure what's going on. Also the right side is alot louder than the left side when i first start it.


----------



## makan

ClintonL said:


> Got an issue where my ha-1's volume is changing by itself. I've taken the battery out of teh remote so it's not that.. Not sure what's going on. Also the right side is alot louder than the left side when i first start it.


Try turning it off and then move he volume knob fully back and forth about ten times and see if that solves it. May be some particles behind the volume knob b


----------



## ClintonL (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks a couple reboots and it seems to be fine. Is there anything we can do with the channel imbalance at the start? It takes about 15 minutes before i can hear the left channel kick in and the channels balance out. At the start the right channel is alot louder than left.


----------



## makan

Not sure how to deal with the channel imbalance. give OPPO support a call. They are pretty quick to respond in my experience. All the best.


----------



## musickid

would it make sense to buy an ha1 if oppo discontinued them? you can still get them in uk. i also took delivery of pm1 today which im using with chord mojo. would ha1 give me any added benefits.


----------



## StormClaw

musickid said:


> would it make sense to buy an ha1 if oppo discontinued them? you can still get them in uk. i also took delivery of pm1 today which im using with chord mojo. would ha1 give me any added benefits.


Yes. It's a kickass unit. Just make sure you buy a properly working one (if buying used)


----------



## MRC001

ClintonL said:


> Thanks a couple reboots and it seems to be fine. Is there anything we can do with the channel imbalance at the start? It takes about 15 minutes before i can hear the left channel kick in and the channels balance out. At the start the right channel is alot louder than left.


That sounds like an op amp or transistor going bad; a common failure mode is to work only when warm. Your HA-1 probably needs to go back to Oppo to find & replace the bad component. Contact Oppo and find out.


----------



## ClintonL

Anyone know how much it costs to repair as i've lost the receipt? Contacted oppo but no response. Got that thing where the volume seems to be adjusting itself. I've turned it off and turned the volume from min to max 10 times. Hasn't helped. Kinda dissapointed with it being a $1500 product.


----------



## michaellynn

Just a heads up to anyone who uses the IOS Oppo HA-1 Bluetooth Control app, in case you are not aware this is a 32 bit app. Apple will be releasing IOS11 tomorrow and no 32 bit app will run on IOS 11. If you do upgrade to IOS 11 you will not be able to run this, I am not sure if anyone has reported this to Oppo but I am guessing Oppo don't plan on upgrading this app since it hasn't been upgraded from its original version since it was released in May 2014.


----------



## makan

michaellynn said:


> Just a heads up to anyone who uses the IOS Oppo HA-1 Bluetooth Control app, in case you are not aware this is a 32 bit app. Apple will be releasing IOS11 tomorrow and no 32 bit app will run on IOS 11. If you do upgrade to IOS 11 you will not be able to run this, I am not sure if anyone has reported this to Oppo but I am guessing Oppo don't plan on upgrading this app since it hasn't been upgraded from its original version since it was released in May 2014.


You should email OPPO to let them know. Who knows, maybe it is an easy fix on their end.


----------



## Canadian411

Herbie151 said:


> Hey - has anyone changed / upgraded the standard OEM power cable on the HA-1 unit? Any thoughts.....?
> I've been looking at something like this fir example...
> http://www.custom-hifi-cables.co.uk/home/mainscables/powerblack-mains-cables/powerblack-iec
> Cheers,
> ...



i upgraded my oppo ha1 power cable from the standard one. i think i paid about $200 USD back in 2014.

Mine look bit thicker than one showing on the link.

But to be honest i cannot tell the difference in the sound.


----------



## MRC001

Canadian411 said:


> i upgraded my oppo ha1 power cable from the standard one. i think i paid about $200 USD back in 2014.
> Mine look bit thicker than one showing on the link.
> But to be honest i cannot tell the difference in the sound.


Such refreshing honesty. If a device really does sound or measure differently with a different power cable, it probably has a poorly designed or defective power supply. A well engineered power supply is robust and filtered so that it isolates the device from typical power line variations. So long as the power cable is thick enough to pass the current the device needs with minimal resistance and heat, and grounding is properly wired, it should make no difference.
Think of all the cables the power travels though before reaching your wall socket. Miles of high voltage lines, transformers, etc. None of it is fancy audiophile cabling, it is simple copper wire sized for the application and properly grounded. Then after traveling through miles of all this stuff, somehow the last 12 inches of wire before it reaches the device makes a difference? It would be an understatement to say that is implausible.


----------



## Canadian411

MRC001 said:


> Such refreshing honesty. If a device really does sound or measure differently with a different power cable, it probably has a poorly designed or defective power supply. A well engineered power supply is robust and filtered so that it isolates the device from typical power line variations. So long as the power cable is thick enough to pass the current the device needs with minimal resistance and heat, and grounding is properly wired, it should make no difference.
> Think of all the cables the power travels though before reaching your wall socket. Miles of high voltage lines, transformers, etc. None of it is fancy audiophile cabling, it is simple copper wire sized for the application and properly grounded. Then after traveling through miles of all this stuff, somehow the last 12 inches of wire before it reaches the device makes a difference? It would be an understatement to say that is implausible.



totally agreed with you. I used to spend $1000s on cables, interconnects etc from Alo Audio, plus sounds etc and never made any differences in the sound.  This can be just me, maybe my ears are not as you guys here.

I just don't believe expensive cables,  and I am not going to say anymore before the moderator gives me a warning. 

Anyways, HA1 is well built, no need to spend extra money on the power cable, if you have money then upgrade the amp instead of cables ^^


----------



## michaellynn

michaellynn said:


> Just a heads up to anyone who uses the IOS Oppo HA-1 Bluetooth Control app, in case you are not aware this is a 32 bit app. Apple will be releasing IOS11 tomorrow and no 32 bit app will run on IOS 11. If you do upgrade to IOS 11 you will not be able to run this, I am not sure if anyone has reported this to Oppo but I am guessing Oppo don't plan on upgrading this app since it hasn't been upgraded from its original version since it was released in May 2014.



Oppo have just updated their IOS Oppo HA-1 Bluetooth Control app and made it IOS 11 compatible.  The update is available in the IOS app store now.


----------



## Hooster

MRC001 said:


> Think of all the cables the power travels though before reaching your wall socket. Miles of high voltage lines, transformers, etc. None of it is fancy audiophile cabling, it is simple copper wire sized for the application and properly grounded. Then after traveling through miles of all this stuff, somehow the last 12 inches of wire before it reaches the device makes a difference? It would be an understatement to say that is implausible.



As far as your component is concerned the power cable that is connected to it is the first it sees and the most important. Recently Furutech has lent a power chord, speaker cable and interconnect to reviewers for evaluation. The reviewers have consistently reported that the power chord is the cable that most affects the sound quality. Yes, more than speaker cables and interconnects.

http://www.essentialsound.com/power-cable-technology.htm

" In other words, when comparing for example files made when the stock 18-gauge power cord was connected the DUT versus the 14-gauge power cord, the results show significant information did not null out. This is true for all pairings. The null test differences range from 10dB to 20dB! These results confirm that each power cord has a distinct and undeniable impact upon the performance of the connected component. Still skeptical? Download the files and perform the null test yourself."

https://www.gcaudio.com/tips-tricks/why-power-cables-make-a-difference/


----------



## Hooster

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 is a step up from the Chord Mojo in sound quality & power, but it takes a revealing headphone to hear any differences..



Ummm.... really? As far as I am concerned the Mojo is a step up from them HA-1. Not a big step, but a step nonetheless. I also feel it sounds warmer and more musical. The HA-1 may be a bit more precise if you like but I feel that comes at the expense of musicality. How would I know this? I have owned a Mojo for many months and a HA-1 for a couple of years.

I strongly disagree that it takes a revealing headphone to hear differences. The sonic signature of these products is obviously different.


----------



## youngarthur

I had mojo for a week,and spent every day comparing against my HA1, and I preferred the HA1, better sound stage depth, and seemed to be a better separation of instruments,just as musical, so for me its the HA1, but remember my ears are 77 years old.


----------



## Hooster

youngarthur said:


> I had mojo for a week,and spent every day comparing against my HA1, and I preferred the HA1, better sound stage depth, and seemed to be a better separation of instruments,just as musical, so for me its the HA1, but remember my ears are 77 years old.



I am not surprised at all. In my opinion the HA-1 is better than the the Mojo in some ways. In the end it just boils down to personal taste. It is easy to understand why you would prefer the HA-1.


----------



## MRC001

Hooster said:


> ... Recently Furutech has lent a power chord, speaker cable and interconnect to reviewers for evaluation. The reviewers have consistently reported that the power chord is the cable that most affects the sound quality. Yes, more than speaker cables and interconnects.


I thought better of replying to this, but I will anyway. The sites you referenced constitute the epitome of masterfully deployed sophism. Show that site to any electrical engineer and he'll either groan or ROFLMAO.

Their test is a great idea, but I don't trust their sound samples because they have overpriced power cords to sell. But almost anyone can do this test himself. All it takes is a professional audio recorder. I've done this and found that alternative power cables make no difference whatsoever. I would be happy to post audio files (let me know and I will), but rather than trust me, interested readers should try it themselves.

To be clear, one can find an amplifier or other audio component with such a poorly designed or defective power supply that it can't filter typical line noise. Unfortunately, such devices are not as rare as they should be in high-end audio. And you may find that using these boutique power cords makes a measurable difference on such a device. It's a thin chance, but possible. But the power cord makes absolutely no difference at all on a device with a well engineered and built power supply, which fortunately make up the majority of audio components.


----------



## Hooster

You can base your opinions on dogma, or what you hear with your own ears. At the end of the day it is up to you.


----------



## MRC001

Hooster said:


> You can base your opinions on dogma, or what you hear with your own ears. At the end of the day it is up to you.


There we agree. A good A/B/X test cuts through the theory and dogma. You hear a difference, or you don't.


----------



## Here2rock

Does anybody has views on or chance to compare between HA-1 and Audeze Deckard? I am having difficult time to choose between the two, I will be using with Audeze LCD-2.


----------



## MRC001

The HA-1 is a fantastic amp and pairs well with the LCD-2, and also has a great DAC and line outputs both balanced and unbalanced. I've had mine for 2-3 years with no plans to replace it.


----------



## Here2rock

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 is a fantastic amp and pairs well with the LCD-2, and also has a great DAC and line outputs both balanced and unbalanced. I've had mine for 2-3 years with no plans to replace it.



That confirms my reviews and auditioning of the HA-1, any feedback on Audeze Deckard (no opportunity to audition it as yet but can get one very cheap)? HA-1 has a lot more features but a lot bigger chassis but don't want to compromise on quality of sound.


----------



## Hooster

Get the Oppo udp-205. You will not be sorry.


----------



## Here2rock

Hooster said:


> Get the Oppo udp-205. You will not be sorry.



Only if it was an amp/dac combo.


----------



## Hooster

Here2rock said:


> Only if it was an amp/dac combo.



Newsflash! Among other things it is. It is a fantastic dac and it amps headphones.


----------



## Here2rock

Hooster said:


> Newsflash! Among other things it is. It is a fantastic dac and it amps headphones.



Better than Ha-1? It is still not a desktop solution or offer the versatility offered by HA-1.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

GStephenH said:


> I received a response today from Oppo about firmware. I bought my HA-1 in December 2015.
> 
> Stephen,
> 
> ...



There was a firmware 1.4.3 for certain HA-1 models, it only updated the display screen I/O for the slightly different LCD. For most HA-1 owners; the latest and final firmware is 1.3.2.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

Have any of you noticed Windows 10 Fall Creator's update supports native ASIO?! Have any of you manged to get the Oppo HA-1 to work with the new Win10 ASIO native support?


----------



## Hooster

Here2rock said:


> Better than Ha-1? It is still not a desktop solution or offer the versatility offered by HA-1.



Ok, it may be a bit big for some desks, but you must be kidding about the versatility. What does a HA-1 do that a 205 does not? The only think I can think of is that the HA-1 has a balanced headphone output. If you really need that, then I understand. On the other hand, the 205 can do a whole lot of stuff that the HA-1 can not and it sounds significantly better. I know because I have had a HA-1 and now I have a 205. To me there is zero contest, unless space is a huge issue.


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Ok, it may be a bit big for some desks, but you must be kidding about the versatility. What does a HA-1 do that a 205 does not? The only think I can think of is that the HA-1 has a balanced headphone output. If you really need that, then I understand. On the other hand, the 205 can do a whole lot of stuff that the HA-1 can not and it sounds significantly better. I know because I have had a HA-1 and now I have a 205. To me there is zero contest, unless space is a huge issue.


There are other differences between the HA-1 and 205.
The 205 has a newer generation Sabre DAC: 9038 vs 9018 in the HA-1.
The HA-1's headphone amp is a magnum opus of engineering. It's more powerful (2,000 mW vs. 590 mW), cleaner (20 dB lower THD+noise), and has both balanced and unbalanced headphone outputs.
The 205 has no analog inputs; the HA-1 has both balanced and unbalanced. This makes it a more flexible preamp than the 205.


----------



## swmtnbiker (Nov 8, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Ok, it may be a bit big for some desks, but you must be kidding about the versatility. What does a HA-1 do that a 205 does not? The only think I can think of is that the HA-1 has a balanced headphone output. If you really need that, then I understand. On the other hand, the 205 can do a whole lot of stuff that the HA-1 can not and it sounds significantly better. I know because I have had a HA-1 and now I have a 205. To me there is zero contest, unless space is a huge issue.



How do you like listening to the balanced Class A headphone amp in your 205?  They're two products that do some of the same things, but are targeting different markets.


----------



## Hooster

swmtnbiker said:


> How do you like listening to the balanced Class A headphone amp in your 205?  They're two products that do some of the same things, but are targeting different markets.



"For a more intimate listening experience, headphones can be connected directly to the UDP-205’s built-in headphone amplifier. *The headphone amplifier is connected directly to the ESS SABRE PRO DAC* and offers a unique performance advantage over standalone headphone amplifiers. " https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-udp-205/blu-ray-udp-205-Features.aspx " This is a superior solution to the implementation of the HA-1.

I have tried listening to both the HA-1 and the 205. In between the two I spent some time with a Chord Mojo. To me the Mojo was a slightly more pleasing listen than the HA-1, but perhaps more of a step sideways towards a more relaxed presentation than a real step forward. Sound quality wise however the 205 leaves the HA-1 and the Mojo in it's dust, as it should given the superior technology. To me the proof is in the pudding. It simply sounds superb, both via analog outputs and via the headphone output.  

I thought the HA-1 had been discontinued? Am I wrong?


----------



## MRC001

Hooster said:


> "For a more intimate listening experience, headphones can be connected directly to the UDP-205’s built-in headphone amplifier. *The headphone amplifier is connected directly to the ESS SABRE PRO DAC* and offers a unique performance advantage over standalone headphone amplifiers. " https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-udp-205/blu-ray-udp-205-Features.aspx " This is a superior solution to the implementation of the HA-1.
> 
> I have tried listening to both the HA-1 and the 205. In between the two I spent some time with a Chord Mojo. To me the Mojo was a slightly more pleasing listen than the HA-1, but perhaps more of a step sideways towards a more relaxed presentation than a real step forward. Sound quality wise however the 205 leaves the HA-1 and the Mojo in it's dust, as it should given the superior technology. To me the proof is in the pudding. It simply sounds superb, both via analog outputs and via the headphone output.
> 
> I thought the HA-1 had been discontinued? Am I wrong?


I'm not sure what exactly "connected directly to the DAC" means, but if it is the obvious common sense that both are integrated in the same box, that describes the HA-1 too. Also, the HA-1 runs fully balanced from the DAC to the analog output. Being fully balanced is actually superior engineering (even if it doesn't make any audible difference). Thus the statement "This [the Oppo 205] is a superior solution to the implementation of the HA-1" seems incorrect. Yes, Oppo discontinued the HA-1.

From an engineering perspective, it looks like the 205 has a better digital stage while the HA-1 has a better analog stage. Whether that makes any difference at all to the listener is a different question entirely. Subjective impressions often don't align with engineering differences, especially with equipment that is so well engineered and built there are no obvious sonic defects. With top grade equipment like this, most audible differences disappear in level matched A/B/X tests, those that remain are subtle, and can't be tied to specific engineering features (if they could, you'd have corresponding significant differences in measurements).


----------



## swmtnbiker (Nov 8, 2017)

Hooster said:


> "For a more intimate listening experience, headphones can be connected directly to the UDP-205’s built-in headphone amplifier. *The headphone amplifier is connected directly to the ESS SABRE PRO DAC* and offers a unique performance advantage over standalone headphone amplifiers. " https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-udp-205/blu-ray-udp-205-Features.aspx " This is a superior solution to the implementation of the HA-1.
> 
> I have tried listening to both the HA-1 and the 205. In between the two I spent some time with a Chord Mojo. To me the Mojo was a slightly more pleasing listen than the HA-1, but perhaps more of a step sideways towards a more relaxed presentation than a real step forward. Sound quality wise however the 205 leaves the HA-1 and the Mojo in it's dust, as it should given the superior technology. To me the proof is in the pudding. It simply sounds superb, both via analog outputs and via the headphone output.
> 
> I thought the HA-1 had been discontinued? Am I wrong?



How well does the 205 drive high impedance headphones and planar magnetics from its single-ended headphone output? Not nearly as well as the Class A amplifier in the HA-1 does balanced, which along with its versatile connectivity is its biggest strength. The HA-1 DAC is serviceable, not the best, but unless I'm missing something is also connected directly to its amplifier.  Plus, you can bypass the internal DAC and pair it with any external DAC you'd like. The 205 locks you into using its internal DAC since it has no analog inputs. If you want to use an external amp that's doable, but then you're shooting way above the price of the HA-1.

Yes, the HA-1 has been discontinued, but it can still be found on the used market if you look. People tend to hold onto them though.

So, apples and oranges, truly.


----------



## swmtnbiker

MRC001 said:


> I'm not sure what exactly "connected directly to the DAC" means, but if it is the obvious common sense that both are integrated in the same box, that describes the HA-1 too. Also, the HA-1 runs fully balanced from the DAC to the analog output. Being fully balanced is actually superior engineering (even if it doesn't make any audible difference). Thus the statement "This [the Oppo 205] is a superior solution to the implementation of the HA-1" seems incorrect. Yes, Oppo discontinued the HA-1.
> 
> From an engineering perspective, it looks like the 205 has a better digital stage while the HA-1 has a better analog stage. Whether that makes any difference at all to the listener is a different question entirely. Subjective impressions often don't align with engineering differences, especially with equipment that is so well engineered and built there are no obvious sonic defects. With top grade equipment like this, most audible differences disappear in level matched A/B/X tests, those that remain are subtle, and can't be tied to specific engineering features (if they could, you'd have corresponding significant differences in measurements).



Not to mention subjective personal preference. One man's trash is another man's treasure as the old saying goes.


----------



## Here2rock (Nov 8, 2017)

swmtnbiker said:


> How well does the 205 drive high impedance headphones and planar magnetics from its single-ended headphone output? Not nearly as well as the Class A amplifier in the HA-1 does balanced, which along with its versatile connectivity is its biggest strength. The HA-1 DAC is serviceable, not the best, but unless I'm missing something is also connected directly to its amplifier.  Plus, you can bypass the internal DAC and pair it with any external DAC you'd like. The 205 locks you into using its internal DAC since it has no analog inputs. If you want to use an external amp that's doable, but then you're shooting way above the price of the HA-1.
> 
> Yes, the HA-1 has been discontinued, but it can still be found on the used market if you look. People tend to hold onto them though.
> 
> So, apples and oranges, truly.



Is there a replacement planned for HA-1?

I am getting a used one that costs half the cost of UDP-205, surely the DAC on it might be better than HA-1 but I am saving a lot.

I can get a Audeze Deckard at half the cost of HA-1. How does this compare with HA-1 before I take the plunge. Is HA-1 in different league from Deckard? I am planning to begin with LCD-2 and HD800.

Apart from AudioGD NFB-28.38, are there any reasonable cost headphone AMP/DAC options with ES9038 Pro chip?


----------



## swmtnbiker

The only question that I can answer for you is that AFAIK, there is no planned replacement. Apparently Oppo decided to get out of the desktop headphone amp market and gave us the Sonica DAC instead of a successor to the HA-1.


----------



## MRC001

Here2rock said:


> ...
> I can get a Audeze Deckard at half the cost of HA-1. How does this compare with HA-1 before I take the plunge. Is HA-1 in different league from Deckard? I am planning to begin with LCD-2 and HD800.


While I love my HA-1, a Deckard at half the price of an HA-1 is worth listening to before making your decision. You can get either used on eBay, if you don't like it you can easily re-sell it for what you bought it for. Both are all well engineered and built and any differences one hears are as likely due to personal preferences as to engineering. The HA-1 may be superior on paper, but past a certain point of design & engineering, just cuz one costs more or has some superior engineering feature doesn't mean it makes any difference to the listener.


----------



## Here2rock (Nov 9, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> While I love my HA-1, a Deckard at half the price of an HA-1 is worth listening to before making your decision. You can get either used on eBay, if you don't like it you can easily re-sell it for what you bought it for. Both are all well engineered and built and any differences one hears are as likely due to personal preferences as to engineering. The HA-1 may be superior on paper, but past a certain point of design & engineering, just cuz one costs more or has some superior engineering feature doesn't mean it makes any difference to the listener.



That's where the problem is, I am not able to get my hands on Deckard for auditioning. That's why I was relying on all the audiophiles on Head-Fi.


----------



## Hooster

If all you need is what the Deckard offers, then I would buy a Deckard. The HA-1 would be overkill because it has so many features that you would not be using.


----------



## Here2rock

My only concern is the balanced outpout, Deckard does not have it, does it make a big difference or a feature which I many not use?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Depends on the headphone, but the HA-1 balanced out is superb and has enough power to drive *anything* well. With the HD 650, HD 660S, and AEON Flow Open, the difference between the balanced and single-ended outputs is not subtle at all. Balanced is where it's at.


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 9, 2017)

Here2rock said:


> My only concern is the balanced outpout, Deckard does not have it, does it make a big difference or a feature which I many not use?


Balanced is a superior engineering design; properly implemented, it improves S/N by 6 dB. And balanced cables are more immune to external noise. But the S/N of well-engineered unbalanced is already so high (can be well over 100 dB) that balanced may not offer any practical audible benefit.
Balanced is nice to have all else equal, but I wouldn't make a buy-no buy decision based on it.

PS for perspective, the primary use of balanced is for microphones, where a very small (millivolts) signal is carried over long wires. You need all the noise rejection you can get. Line level audio signals are roughly 1,000 times or 60 dB stronger than a typical microphone and the cable runs are much shorter, so they are less prone to noise, and less need for balanced.


----------



## Hooster

Here2rock said:


> My only concern is the balanced outpout, Deckard does not have it, does it make a big difference or a feature which I many not use?



It does make a difference, but only if you use it 
I actually re-cabled a pair of AKG Q701 headphones for balanced operation, just so I could use the balanced output. The sound was better, but I never really got along with the Q701s...


----------



## Here2rock

After hearing all the experts' opinions, I am just getting a little confused. When I auditioned the HA-1 a while back, I could hear the difference between a balanced and single ended output. It seems to be very well implemented on the HA-1.

Now to confuse myself a bit more, how does HA-1 stacks up against NFB-28.38? It does have a newer DAC chip ES9038 v ES9028 on HA-1, is it all just numbers or is there a benefit from the newer DAC chip? How well is it implemented on NFB-28.38?


----------



## polecrab

Here’s a very interesting article on balanced headphone amplification by one of the most respected manufacturers in the industry: https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/audio-myth-balanced-headphone-outputs-are-better


----------



## MRC001 (Nov 9, 2017)

Here2rock said:


> After hearing all the experts' opinions, I am just getting a little confused. When I auditioned the HA-1 a while back, I could hear the difference between a balanced and single ended output. It seems to be very well implemented on the HA-1.


The HA-1 doesn't output the same level to balanced and unbalanced outputs. If you switch back and forth to compare, you must have a way to ensure the levels match. Doing this by ear is unreliable because small differences in volume (a fraction of a dB) are psychoacoustically perceived not as volume, but as differences like richness or timbre. The only way to level match reliably is to measure levels with equipment. Thus even if the balanced and unbalanced outputs of the HA-1 (or any other amp) were identical, people auditioning them would find they sound different because the levels would never perfectly match. This is not a dig on any listener's experience, skill or caution; it's just a biological fact of how our ears & brain work.

That said, I like balanced outputs; it's the best/right way to deliver the signal. And the HA-1 in particular implements it well. But put it in the proper perspective. It adds complexity, it's not always implemented properly, and even when it is, it doesn't always make any audible improvement.

PS I like the article posted above. Well put, and essentially what I've been trying to say. Though I disagree a bit with Benchmark in that they imply that the additional complexity always overwhelms the advantages, which I would dispute. I believe balanced, when properly implemented, is superior engineering. But everything else they said is spot-on correct.


----------



## Here2rock (Nov 9, 2017)

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 doesn't output the same level to balanced and unbalanced outputs. If you switch back and forth to compare, you must have a way to ensure the levels match. Doing this by ear is unreliable because small differences in volume (a fraction of a dB) are psychoacoustically perceived not as volume, but as differences like richness or timbre. The only way to level match reliably is to measure levels with equipment. Thus even if the balanced and unbalanced outputs of the HA-1 (or any other amp) were identical, people auditioning them would find they sound different because the levels would never perfectly match. This is not a dig on any listener's experience, skill or caution; it's just a biological fact of how our ears & brain work.
> 
> That said, I like balanced outputs; it's the best/right way to deliver the signal. And the HA-1 in particular implements it well. But put it in the proper perspective. It adds complexity, it's not always implemented properly, and even when it is, it doesn't always make any audible improvement.
> 
> PS I like the article posted above. Well put, and essentially what I've been trying to say. Though I disagree a bit with Benchmark in that they imply that the additional complexity always overwhelms the advantages, which I would dispute. I believe balanced, when properly implemented, is superior engineering. But everything else they said is spot-on correct.



You are right, it must have been the extra output through balanced output making me think that it was driving the headphones a bit more effortlessly without really pushing the volume knob all the way down. If I was to draw an analogy then is it correct to think of a balanced output V single ended output to  a car with V8 car engine V a V6 engine?


----------



## MRC001

Here2rock said:


> You are right, it must have been the extra output through balanced output making me think that it was driving the headphones a bit more effortlessly without really pushing the volume knob all the way down. If I was to draw an analogy then is it correct to think of balance output V single ended output to  a car with V8 car engine V a V6 engine?


Unfortunately, there's no good analogy to car engines.

With unbalanced, the - wire is ground. It never carries a voltage. The + wire carries the musical signal; its voltage will vary up and down relative to ground. This is why it's sometimes called "single ended": only one wire carries the musical signal.

With balanced, both + and - carry the musical signal. Neither is ground; that is a separate wire. The + and - are always exact opposites of each other, mirror images across 0 V. If at some snapshot in time one is +0.7 V, then the other is -0.7 V. Because of this, the pair always sums to zero volts, which makes the overall wire (the pair or them) immune from noise or interference; it has net zero electrical field. Also, it carries twice the signal level as unbalanced of the same voltage, because being opposites, the difference between them is twice as much. That is why it has 6 dB better S/N: a voltage ratio of 2:1 is 6 dB.

A speaker or headphone responds to the relative voltage difference between the wires. It doesn't know or care if one wire is always ground. So you don't need to modify headphones or speakers for balanced signals.


----------



## Here2rock

Thank you for your very technical answer.


----------



## youngarthur

Many thanks, this is the first time I have really understood the difference between balanced/unbalanced.


----------



## Bangkokphoto

Has anyone experimented with the XMOS controller in the HA-1? The Oppo uses the XMOS 6U6C5 to control the display... I was wondering if it would be possible to have a custom spectrum render on the LED.


----------



## tonyl59

I’ve owned the PM-1 for three years and have recently completed an (expensive) exercise of researching higher-priced options including Utopia, LCD-4, SR-009. I may not have used the best amps with each of them but I believe I have heard enough to assess their overall signatures.
Anyway, while each has some areas of excellence (IMO), I have found nothing as satisfying as my trusty PM-1s. I have just added an HA-1, purchased from Oppo Digital UK, which they classed as B-stock, although to me it’s as new.
Wow. I am so happy with this setup. Very musical, intimate and involving. I think this is where I stop. I’m using Hugo 2 into the HA-1 and Moon Silver Dragon headphone cable (single-ended at the moment). While I’ve wasted money during this journey and now have some expensive items to part with, overall I think it was worth it. For me at least, this may be end-game for desktop use. It’s nice to no longer be constantly planning what to try next.
Very impressed with Oppo gear. It’s superbly designed and built (unlike some other manufacturers!).
Tony


----------



## Canadian411

@tonyl59, agree with you, at one point I was going to sell HA-1 but I can't, I really love this amp/dac, very neutral.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 9, 2018)

I love my HA-1, Class A amp, Great display, many hookup options.....Huge improvement though when added to a R2R DAC as the ESS Sabre 9018 (latest ESS DAC is a Sabre 9038) is a Delta Sigma style DAC.  I never thought is sounded harsh either until I tried a Ladder DAC or better known as a R2R.....huge change....Try it and you will hear what I mean.... 

Oppo quit making the HA-1....probably too good of a deal...it will be with me sometime, if not for the duration will I ever part with mine...


----------



## davveswe

Do you mean that a R2R DAC sounds less harsh?


----------



## davveswe

Do you mean that a R2R DAC sounds less harsh?


----------



## LarryMagoo

davveswe said:


> Do you mean that a R2R DAC sounds less harsh?




Yes I do!...very big difference if your setup has some nice resolution to it....gets closer to the  music (like they say Vinyl does)...it has allowed me to get excited by Music again....Add a great R2R DAC to Roon and you're all set!


----------



## davveswe

What R2R DAC do you refers to?


----------



## LarryMagoo

Any of the Multi-Bit DAC's from Schiit Audio will outperform the Oppo's Delta Sigma DAC in the HA-1....they are a real value based on performance to dollar ratio.  I personally use their TOTL Yggy....which has definitely got my Musical enjoyment on track again.


----------



## zilch0md

tonyl59 said:


> I’ve owned the PM-1 for three years and have recently completed an (expensive) exercise of researching higher-priced options including Utopia, LCD-4, SR-009. I may not have used the best amps with each of them but I believe I have heard enough to assess their overall signatures.
> *Anyway, while each has some areas of excellence (IMO), I have found nothing as satisfying as my trusty PM-1s. *I have just added an HA-1, purchased from Oppo Digital UK, which they classed as B-stock, although to me it’s as new.
> Wow. I am so happy with this setup. Very musical, intimate and involving. I think this is where I stop. *I’m using Hugo 2 into the HA-1* and Moon Silver Dragon headphone cable (single-ended at the moment). While I’ve wasted money during this journey and now have some expensive items to part with, overall I think it was worth it. For me at least, this may be end-game for desktop use. It’s nice to no longer be constantly planning what to try next.
> Very impressed with Oppo gear. It’s superbly designed and built (unlike some other manufacturers!).
> Tony



Tony, 

I really appreciate guys like you, who open their wallets and do such expensive comparison tests.  Your opinion is just_ one_ opinion, of course, but it's a well-developed opinion.  

You can still look forward to a 4x increase in power output (see the GIFs, below) from the HA-1, when you go to a balanced cable with the PM-1, but yes, the HA-1's amp section works wonderfully well with planar magnetic headphones and, frankly, its DAC section is better-suited to planar magnetics as well, in my opinion, as I find its DAC to be intolerably fatiguing with the likes of HD 800, for example. 

*The Hugo 2 + HA-1 amp + PM-1 must be astonishing.  Well done!*



















The non-linear curves I've plotted reveal that the HA-1's amp section is actually throttled back when driving lower impedance headphones.  This is done to keep it from overheating, but there's no denying it is still offering lots of power, even into 32 Ohms.  The HA-1 is allowed to run at full throttle with 600-Ohm loads, however, where "affordable" headphones like the 600-Ohm version of the Beyerdynamic DT 880 can sound their best. 

There aren't many headphone amps out there that can deliver 800 mW into 600 Ohms.  That's a lot of motion-controlling power - yielding tighter bass and better dynamics.  I have a pair of DT 880 600-Ohm, modified for balanced cables (Toxic Cables - Silver Poison), that sound amazingly good on the HA-1 - better than the HD 800, for sure - almost as detailed, but without the fatiguing, brittle treble and with much more bass energy, very tightly controlled, thanks to the 800 mW offered by the HA-1's 4-pin XLR jack.  The DT 880 bass energy can be further improved by using Beyer's pleather pads instead of the velour pads - for a better seal.  The result is not excessive bass energy - it's just right, in my opinion.

Of course, the DT 880 600-ohm is a far cry from the finesse and transparency offered by the PM-1 on balanced cables with the HA-1 - that's my best sounding desktop rig, too - hands down.  But still, I thought it worth a mention for people who have an HA-1 and want to hear what it can do to transform an "affordable" headphone into something special - taking advantage of that 800mW into 600-Ohm power.  (I had the DT880 balanced mod done by BTG-Audio.)

Long live the HA-1's that are still in use.  I really don't understand why they were discontinued.  

Mike


----------



## LarryMagoo

Mike,

Thanks for your write up.  I really love my HA-1 even the performance of their DAC has long been passed even by ESS themselves.   Once I changed DAC's to a R2R type DAC, the HA-1' whole presentation changed....Class A power baby!

HA-1 + Yggy + HD800S + Roon = my Nirvana!.....Lookin forward to hearing the HD 820.....

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## tonyl59

Mike,
Thanks for your post. My admiration for the HA-1 continues to grow; everything sounds so full-bodied and natural. I’ve noticed that live recordings are sounding very natural. When I close my eyes I can really imagine “being there”.
Of course, I realise I’m waxing lyrical about something I’ve owned only for a few days. I generally try to avoid making early assessments because so often in the past that feeling has  diminished over time. However, I’ve done a lot of listening even in this short time....
I’ve promised myself that I need to sell some stuff before I buy anything else, so I’ll save the balanced cable for another day. It would great if it improved the sound even further. I need to get a longer silver cable anyway, as my Silver Dragon is only 4ft long (good for portable use, though).
I, too, can’t understand why Oppo stopped selling this fine amp...
Cheers,
Tony


----------



## MRC001

The HA-1's balanced output does improve the headphone sound quality. I've noticed this with my Audeze LCD-2 and Sennheiser HD-580s. Though I find it a subtle improvement, noticeable only on top quality recordings. To me, it's worth the $50 or whatever it costs to get a balanced cable for the headphone. When it comes to cables, I believe in getting something well designed (low reactance, properly wired, high quality connectors) and you should be good to go. I recommend Blue Jeans cable in Seattle. If they don't have what you want in stock, call them up and they'll build one for you custom. They'll build it from top quality parts and it will be cheaper than the fancy expensive stuff.
I don't work for them, just a happy customer for the past 15 years who lives in the same town they do. I've visited and met them, great bunch of folks.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I made my 20 footer balanced cable from DH Labs Silver Sonic cable.....sounds excellent, never tangles since I finished it with a nice braided sleeve.....https://silversonic.com

Though they make cables themselves, they will sell HP-1 Headphone cable in bulk....


----------



## Hooster

zilch0md said:


> The non-linear curves I've plotted reveal that the HA-1's amp section is actually throttled back when driving lower impedance headphones.  This is done to keep it from overheating, but there's no denying it is still offering lots of power, even into 32 Ohms.  The HA-1 is allowed to run at full throttle with 600-Ohm loads, however, where "affordable" headphones like the 600-Ohm version of the Beyerdynamic DT 880 can sound their best.
> 
> Mike



All they reveal is the non linear power delivery of an amplifier into various impedances according to Ohms law. It is not "throttled back in any way".

"Ideally an amplifier should be a constant voltage source. That is, for a given input signal, the amplifier should produce a constant voltage across the speaker terminals whatever the load. For example, if the amplifier is producing 20 Volts at the output terminals, Ohms law (R=V/I) tells us that there are 50 watts being fed into an 8 Ohm speaker (watts equal voltage squared divided by impedance). If we connect a 4 Ohm speaker, halving the original load, the same 20 Volts would now produce 100"

https://www.gcaudio.com/tips-tricks/the-interrelationship-of-speakers-and-amplifiers/


----------



## zilch0md

Hooster said:


> All they reveal is the non linear power delivery of an amplifier into various impedances according to Ohms law. It is not "throttled back in any way".
> 
> "Ideally an amplifier should be a constant voltage source. That is, for a given input signal, the amplifier should produce a constant voltage across the speaker terminals whatever the load. For example, if the amplifier is producing 20 Volts at the output terminals, Ohms law (R=V/I) tells us that there are 50 watts being fed into an 8 Ohm speaker (watts equal voltage squared divided by impedance). If we connect a 4 Ohm speaker, halving the original load, the same 20 Volts would now produce 100"
> 
> https://www.gcaudio.com/tips-tricks/the-interrelationship-of-speakers-and-amplifiers/



I don't doubt your knowledge of Ohm's Law and its application in this context, but during beta testing of the HA-1, I was told by an Oppo engineer that they tapered the output of the amp going into lower-impedance loads, to prevent it from overheating. I'm surely paraphrasing from memory, but that's what I was told - whether my non-linear curves, above, support that statement or not.


----------



## Canadian411

swmtnbiker said:


> Depends on the headphone, but the HA-1 balanced out is superb and has enough power to drive *anything* well. With the HD 650, HD 660S, and AEON Flow Open, the difference between the balanced and single-ended outputs is not subtle at all. Balanced is where it's at.



Except HE6, barely driving it but it depends what level you are listening to.


----------



## Cartma (Jan 30, 2018)

I been trying to find one of these to buy forever.
PM me if you got one to sell.


----------



## MRC001

Canadian411 said:


> Except HE6, barely driving it but it depends what level you are listening to.


To put "barely" in perspective:
The HE-6 is a 50 ohm headphone and 20 mW drives it to 90 dB SPL (according Tyll Herstens measurements). The HA-1 balanced outputs can drive at least 1.5 W (continuously) into 50 ohm. That's 75 times more power than 20 mW, which is 18.8 dB louder. So the HA-1 can drive the HE-6 to about 90+18.8 = 108.9 dB SPL continuously, loud enough to cause hearing damage with extended listening.


----------



## vigotone

I've noticed lately that when connecting an iPhone or iPad to the HA-1 via lightning connector (using the "Mobile" input), all files are displaying as 16/44.1, regardless of bitrate. The iPhone should be capable of passing 24/48 files natively, without using a CCK. I've tried multiple apps (iTunes, AVSub, VOX, VLC, etc.) but 24/48 files are always downsampled to 16/44.1. I could SWEAR that 24/48 used to display properly using the lightning mobile connection. Could an iOS update have killed this functionality?

Luckily, when using the CCK and the USB DAC input, all resolutions play perfectly. But my fear is that if the lightning connection is always downsampling without a CCK, then all my portable listening is getting downsampled as well. I use the HA-2SE for portable listening with just a straight lightning connection. They claim this preserves native resolution, but without a display on the unit, it's impossible to know for sure.

Curious to hear other people's experiences with this issue...


----------



## hbmorrison

Has anybody had success connecting the rear USB input to a recent Android phone that uses USB-C? I have a new Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus and when I use a standard A-B cable with an OTG A-C adapter, the phone keeps trying to "charge" the amplifier. There are various short micro cables out there to help with this on mobile DAC/amps such as the Oppo HA-2 but I haven't seen anything about sorting this issue out with a longer cable to a desktop DAC. So far I have tried more than a few different adapters all claiming to be OTG with no luck.


----------



## zilch0md (Apr 2, 2018)

Oppo Digital will stop manufacturing all of their hardware, shortly.

See this page posted a couple of hours ago at the Oppo Digital web site:

https://www.oppodigital.com/farewell.aspx


----------



## MRC001

Oppo makes high quality products, sells them at reasonable prices, their products are popular and enjoy a well-deserved reputation.
Why go out of business? At least sell the brand to another company so Oppo engineers can continue doing what they do best.
It just doesn't make sense.
April fools joke?


----------



## zilch0md

I think not.  They waited until April 2nd to make the announcement.


----------



## swmtnbiker

This is not an April Fools joke. Oppo IS shutting down it's manufacturing operations. No more new products.


----------



## gPope

https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/03/oppo-uhd-blu-ray/


----------



## craftyhack

Well that just about REALLY sucks .  Oppo is my number 1 company for awesomeness .


----------



## MRC001

"High end" will always exist because there will always be people who will spend 5-6 figures on turntables and boutique tube gear.
But the the rational engineering-based high end is a different thing. I hope that's not dying.
Looks like Oppo is going to focus on their mobile phone business.


----------



## once

Love my HA1. Really sad to see Oppo Digital hang up the towel. They really have a no compromise approach to their products. They build the best that can possibly be built, period. No cost cutting. No compromises. 

The HA1 permanently satisfied the position in my rig for delta sigma DAC and solid state amplification. They achieved the best possible product, and that was that.

Amazing company with amazing products. Sad to think we won't see anything else new come from them.


----------



## gb21011971 (Apr 4, 2018)

hannahjherself said:


> Has anybody had success connecting the rear USB input to a recent Android phone that uses USB-C? I have a new Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus and when I use a standard A-B cable with an OTG A-C adapter, the phone keeps trying to "charge" the amplifier. There are various short micro cables out there to help with this on mobile DAC/amps such as the Oppo HA-2 but I haven't seen anything about sorting this issue out with a longer cable to a desktop DAC. So far I have tried more than a few different adapters all claiming to be OTG with no luck.



I am using an S8+ with an audioquest dragontail OTG USB C to USB A adapter, works like a charm. Have also used other, generic OTG adapters previously, all of them worked. Not sure what's the problem with your connection. Must be in the settings of your phone, apparently it does not send audio data its USB port.


----------



## hbmorrison

gb21011971 said:


> I am using an S8+ with an audioquest dragontail OTG USB C to USB A adapter, works like a charm. Have also used other, generic OTG adapters previously, all of them worked. Not sure what's the problem with your connection.



Thanks, I will check that out. What I am seeing - using the adapter that was included with the phone and others - is that my phone tries to charge the HA-1.


----------



## MRC001

On recent versions of Android, when you connect a device via USB, for security reasons it defaults to "charging". You may need to pull down the notification and select a different USB connect option.


----------



## LarryMagoo

With the announcement that they are closing up....makes me glad I found the HA-1 before they stopped making it....I don't use the DAC but really love the amp with all it's performance AND features...It's a real shame they see a better future with Cell phones instead of making great equipment.   Love my Oppo 105 Blu-Ray player as well...
☹️


----------



## craftyhack

I don't remember my first Oppo, but picked up PM1 and HA-1 (both with Oppo stands, getting an HA-1 stand was definitely a trick to accomplish) at launch which were incredible... especially for the money... IMHO.  When UHD players came out, picked up a 203 because no brainer, no other company has a player in the same league, until I could afford a 205.  Picked up a pair of PM3s which turned out to be excellent for LAN parties with a modmic.  Had a Sonica DAC on the list to use with my HA-1, and the 205 as I mentioned... but by the time I saw the announcement, both of those were already sold out .  I have already been looking for a spare HA-1 just in case, mine gets many hours of use every day as my desktop DAC for my PC and there isn't anything out there like it in this form factor afaik.

Basically I have loved every Oppo thing I have purchased, RIP.


----------



## hbmorrison (Apr 9, 2018)

hannahjherself said:


> Has anybody had success connecting the rear USB input to a recent Android phone that uses USB-C? I have a new Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus and when I use a standard A-B cable with an OTG A-C adapter, the phone keeps trying to "charge" the amplifier. There are various short micro cables out there to help with this on mobile DAC/amps such as the Oppo HA-2 but I haven't seen anything about sorting this issue out with a longer cable to a desktop DAC. So far I have tried more than a few different adapters all claiming to be OTG with no luck.



Quick update on this. Regular powered hubs attached to the phone with an adapter do not help but USB-C hubs with Power Delivery (i.e. a USB-C socket in the hub to provide pass through power to the connected host) do work. So you have:

USB hub connected to phone
Cable from power brick into USB-C PD port
This gets the phone charging.

AB cable from hub port to DAC
This gets the DAC to appear as an audio device.

My Samsung Galaxy S9 still says "charging connected device" but the S9 battery is actually being charged through PD.

The only problem is that all of these USB-C hubs come with little 10cm wired-in cables. Ideally, I would want to add a USB-C extension to that so I can hide away the wiring, but it looks like after market USB-C extension cables are very hit and miss.

I think technically a larger USB-C docking station with PD and a USB-C port for the host rather than the fixed cable would work, but those are expensive.


----------



## Mp0wer

I'm so sad Oppo is not making these wonderful products anymore 

I'm glad I own the UDP-205, HA-1, and ounce owned the BDP-95..all great products


----------



## jole68 (May 4, 2018)

I am very sorry also for oppo decision.  I have HA 1 and im very satisfied. These days dacs development is very rapid, but prices of equipment and specially headphones became  high. Oppo gave us reasonable prices and quality that is difficult to match with others. Probably schiit is similar but I hate their design.
I have red a lot of studies about formats cables etc with my age i could not hear diference with cables and I sold them all.
I decided to invest in better than mine head amp and with oppo i got more than i expected. I used deembeder from my marantz UD7007 which also has nice analogue section  to compare PCM and Sabre but no need for that...both are good and i decide to use oppo with headset with balanced cable and i enjoy. Become hot in certain moment but its ok if u give him space to breath...
Thats why i am sorry that fair price and very reliable and innovative guys went from scene. With them you shouldnt sell house to enjoy with good equipment. At least my impression....


----------



## LarryMagoo

I am too am very sorry of their demise...I still love my Oppo BDP 105 (though with my MAC Mini and Roon, don't use it much) and my HA-1 ..(use it almost daily!) (though I don't use their DS onboard DAC).  I think the HA-1 is such a tremendous value and really hope mine last a real long time.   Their Cell Phone division will continue however I only get iPhones and have for the last decade.  BTW....I only use the XLR balanced connection for my Headphones.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

I have Obtained one! New at that. Was casually browsing stuff and decided to google the HA 1, first thing that poped up was amazon with the HA 1 @ 699£ Went to the page, also says new Buy, buy, buy, buy.  When it arrived, I sure wasn't the first one to open it up, but upon cleaning the surface of the thing. it sure does look clean enough to be a fresh unit. I contacted the seller as well and he said they tested it. Now I don't know in the end if it really is New or not, but for the price I paid even a used one would have been good, Especially if it looks like this one, not perfect, but near enough, Most importantly it functions as it should. Unlikely for me to find even a used one at that price seeing how ebay sells them used starting at 800+ and going as high as 2K...
Been looking to get one, since I saw it in all it's beauty, at the time I also saw the price which was a bit out of my league.  Was sad to hear it being discontinued was peeking to see cheaper units to pop up, but couldn't catch any. And now after oppo is tossing Audio aside I am happy I stumbled upon this one. As it runs well with my DT 1990, I am happy.
Funny how, I only found out about the unit, because it had spectrum analyzer and as soon as I saw it I was like, I want one.  It just so happens to be good as well. More companies should include spectrum analyzers and VU meters in audio units. Bring back the classic design with knobs and switches that feel like launching a nuke.  Talking about that, Source knob feels so good to use.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Hey Oppo herd! I'm seriously considering buying an oppo Ha-1. How does this combo compare to say a Gungnir/MJ2, HDVD 800, and other gear in it's price point?


----------



## jole68

Dear friend I have read a lot reviews and was confused sometimes with comments... couldn't here differences...etc and after all aware that I am 50 I simplified my hobby and accept advice to listen music not equipment.
To answer you - I own OPPO and if you want excellent headamp very good dac and even preamp you will be ok. Sometimes all in one box isn't solution but not case with oppo. I have Marantz with nice analog and digital section ud7007 with PCM i think... and oppo has Sabre....believe me i cant hear differences even with headphones.
Thats why I use oppo also as.dac  (accept dsd and dxd files also via usb and listen sacds and dvda also). deembedder i have to got digital signal to oppo....but thats my willing to play games like kid...
Conclusion I like OPPO and recomend.
regard




Audiofiend1 said:


> Hey Oppo herd! I'm seriously considering buying an oppo Ha-1. How does this combo compare to say a Gungnir/MJ2, HDVD 800, and other gear in it's price point?


----------



## Canadian411

I used Oppo as the main dac to my speakers, and also used to drive HE6 and other headphones, an excellent DAC and headphone amp.
I was sad to see Oppo leaving


----------



## Audiofiend1

How does the Oppo Ha-1 sound with an HD800S or LCD 3?


----------



## Youry (Jul 12, 2018)

JML said:


> IMHO, it gets too hot for you to place anything on top of the case.  Remember, the amp is designed to radiate heat from the case and to allow air to vent out the top.  If you put anything on top of the case, even if only behind the case, it will restrict the dissipation of the heat.  And likely do something harmful to what's on top.  I wouldn't want the hot air going in front of a monitor, either.
> 
> The temperature is high enough that I wouldn't put anything made of plastic on top of the HA-1; even if it doesn't melt, plastic can deform and age prematurely from heat.




Two quiet computer fans on top opening plugged into the front USB port. They will go ON and OFF when you turn the amp ON and OFF






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IJ2J2K0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




 

.


----------



## bbfoto (Jul 12, 2018)

Youry said:


> Two quiet computer fans on top opening plugged into the front USB port. They will go ON and OFF when you turn the amp ON and OFF
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IJ2J2K0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Perhaps a good idea, but I would be careful with what fans you choose.  I might also want to power them from a separate, isolated power supply, or at least put a simple noise surpression circuit in line with the fans to mitigate any electrical motor noise from going back into the USB circuit since it is connected to the HA-1's digital audio path and isn't simply a power source.

Some people would go so far as to use a Portable Rechargeable Li-ion USB Power Pack (like the ones used to extend or recharge your smartphone or tablet battery.  This would eliminate any Power Supply noise from getting back into the power mains that supply otherwise clean power to the rest of your audio gear.  Cheap power supplies are notorious for this.

You may also want to create a tall-ish shroud or rectangular "air tower" out of something like a shoe box to move the fans above & away from the HA-1 chassis.  These types of fans can & do emit EMI noise.

I've owned my HA-1 since it was released, and you shouldn't have any heat-related issues with it as long as you keep the bottom and top vents unobstructed.  I also would not place or rest anything on top of the chassis.  It should be a "top-of-shelf" component, like a turntable.

Enjoy your HA-1.  For being an all-in-one unit, it's an exceptional & versatile piece of kit.

I was also sad to hear that Oppo are discontinuing these as well as the fantastic BD Disc players.


----------



## Youry

Y


bbfoto said:


> Perhaps a good idea, but I would be careful with what fans you choose.  I might also want to power them from a separate, isolated power supply, or at least put a simple noise surpression circuit in line with the fans to mitigate any electrical motor noise from going back into the USB circuit since it is connected to the HA-1's digital audio path and isn't simply a power source.
> 
> Some people would go so far as to use a Portable Rechargeable Li-ion USB Power Pack (like the ones used to extend or recharge your smartphone or tablet battery.  This would eliminate any Power Supply noise from getting back into the power mains that supply otherwise clean power to the rest of your audio gear.  Cheap power supplies are notorious for this.
> 
> ...



You’re right about using the front USB to feed the fans, didn’t think about it. That was more like a suggestion as I have mine plugged into the wall. I only have to remember to turn it on and off


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Really just gotta be mindful of where you place it and what you place around it, other than that there is no need for a fan.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Hey guys can i get an honest opinion from some of you. I'm about to pull the trigger today or tomorrow latest on an Questyle CMA 600i OR an Oppo HA-1 but i can't decide which will be better for me. it will be used to drive an HD800s and an LCD-3. Honest thoughts on which i should pick? I'm so stuck between these two!


----------



## avraham

No experience with the Questyle but I have owned a HA-1 almost from when it was first released.  I use it with mainly with HD700 and Oppo PM-1 (tried the HD800s but the higher frequencies did not work for me, it was the headphone because I also have a Benchmark DAC3 HGC and got the same results) with I feel are great results.  The HA-1 is built like a tank and is a bargain at the retail price.  With any of my headphones (Senns, Beyerdynamic, B&Ws, Oppos) I find no big difference between the HA-1 and the Benchmark.


----------



## zilch0md

I would say the HA-1 is much better suited to the LCD-3 than the HD 800 or HD 800S.  The Senn HD 800 and HD 800S are about the only headphones that aren't a good match with it, but they are finicky with a lot of amps.


----------



## bbfoto (Jul 15, 2018)

zilch0md said:


> I would say the HA-1 is much better suited to the LCD-3 than the HD 800 or HD 800S.  The Senn HD 800 and HD 800S are about the only headphones that aren't a good match with it, but they are finicky with a lot of amps.



I somewhat agree with this.  Just "somewhat" because I don't think it's really the _amp_ pairing per se.  The HA-1 is a fantastically clear, powerful, and resolving HP amp for any set of cans.  But for cans such as the Senns, I think it is more of a bad DAC pairing.  If you try another high-quality DAC type paired with the HA-1's HP amp (perhaps a Burr-Brown, AKM, Chord FPGA, etc.), you will most likely find audio bliss with the Senns.

While not quite as feature-rich or as versatile as the HA-1, I actually preferred my 2015 Audio-gd NFB-28 in regards to SQ.  And yes it was also an ESS Sabre DAC.


----------



## LarryMagoo

FWIW....I love my HA-1...but do not use it's Delta Sigma DAC....I have the 800S and to sound it's best, it needs a real Amp not a portable....I am also bummed to read about Oppo's demise.

The Portable DAP will play the 800S but you will not hear all they can do.  I really love all that the HA-1 can do....but it just makes better Music with an R2R type DAC instead of the DS DAC .   I use a Schiit Yggdrasil for my HP and Speaker DAC.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Can anyone comment on what the Chord Hugo 1 is like paired with the HA1? How would i connect the Hugo to the HA1 and would i still be able to use the XLR balanced output for my headphones?


----------



## makan

Audiofiend1 said:


> Can anyone comment on what the Chord Hugo 1 is like paired with the HA1? How would i connect the Hugo to the HA1 and would i still be able to use the XLR balanced output for my headphones?


You can use the rca out from Hugo to the ha-1 and then use your xlr headphones from the ha-1. I had the Hugo 2 for a couple of weeks and found the Hugo 2 paired well with the ha-1


----------



## Audiofiend1

makan said:


> You can use the rca out from Hugo to the ha-1 and then use your xlr headphones from the ha-1. I had the Hugo 2 for a couple of weeks and found the Hugo 2 paired well with the ha-1


So i can use the headphones but i take it that it just won't be a balanced output/setup because of the rca cables? So there's not really any benefit to using an xlr over se cable in this case?


----------



## makan

The benefit you will get is extra wattage out of the xlr4 headphone output into your headphones.  Some people can hear a difference between the xlr4 output vs SE in the headphones.  Certainly will be louder for the same volume setting on the HA-1.  You just won't have a balanced input.


----------



## zilch0md

Regarding the benefits of balanced output:    https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ignorance-cure-needed-balanced-vs-unbalanced.260346/#post_11558111


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Seems like most people don't use the actual DAC in the HA-1...Once I get my setup sorted, I will try and use my Marantz SA 8005 DAC. Maybe people are on to something with this. ^^


----------



## makan

WildStyle-R11 said:


> Seems like most people don't use the actual DAC in the HA-1...Once I get my setup sorted, I will try and use my Marantz SA 8005 DAC. Maybe people are on to something with this. ^^


FWIW, I use the DAC full time and also to feed my Stax rig. I had Schiit multibit bifrost and gungnir long term to compare and did not feel there was a significant difference. I also have the delta sigma gungnir. I probably do not have golden ears. I don’t hear the digital sheen that some hear from the Ha-1 Dac.


----------



## MRC001

makan said:


> FWIW, I use the DAC full time and also to feed my Stax rig. ... I don’t hear the digital sheen that some hear from the Ha-1 Dac.


Ditto here. I use my HA-1 as a DAC, headphone amp, and preamp. I love its clean, neutral sound. As an audiophile for 30 years, I've used a lot of different equipment over the years, and I've heard worse than the HA-1 but I've not heard better.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Well I just want to check for myself. Since I happen to have quite capable, comparable DAC in my setup, as far as I know.


----------



## makan

WildStyle-R11 said:


> Well I just want to check for myself. Since I happen to have quite capable, comparable DAC in my setup, as far as I know.


Nothing like trying it out for a few weeks to see what you hear. Enjoy!


----------



## zilch0md

makan said:


> FWIW, I use the DAC full time and also to feed my Stax rig. I had Schiit multibit bifrost and gungnir long term to compare and did not feel there was a significant difference. I also have the delta sigma gungnir. I probably do not have golden ears. I don’t hear the digital sheen that some hear from the Ha-1 Dac.



That's impressive.  Which input(s) are you using for the HA-1 DAC?



MRC001 said:


> Ditto here. I use my HA-1 as a DAC, headphone amp, and preamp. I love its clean, neutral sound. As an audiophile for 30 years, I've used a lot of different equipment over the years, and I've heard worse than the HA-1 but I've not heard better.



Again, this is nice to hear, but which inputs are you using?

Thanks guys!


----------



## makan

zilch0md said:


> That's impressive.  Which input(s) are you using for the HA-1 DAC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRC001

zilch0md said:


> ...
> Again, this is nice to hear, but which inputs are you using? ...


My music sources are on toslink, then to an optical switchbox, then to a digital EQ, then to the HA-1. I use the HA-1's balanced headphone outputs to drive my LCD-2, and its balanced line level outputs to drive an Adcom 5800 that drives a pair of Magnepan 3.6/R.


----------



## zilch0md (Aug 1, 2018)

MRC001 said:


> My music sources are on toslink, then to an optical switchbox, then to a digital EQ, then to the HA-1. I use the HA-1's balanced headphone outputs to drive my LCD-2, and its balanced line level outputs to drive an Adcom 5800 that drives a pair of Magnepan 3.6/R.



Wow, that was quick - thanks, both of you! 

So, the common thread here is that neither of you are using the HA-1's USB receiver.  I found that using even an inexpensive USB-to-SPDIF converter with Coaxial out to feed the HA-1's DAC section was superior to using the HA-1's USB receiver - at least with the highly resolving HD 800. 

But I'm quite content using the HA-1's built-in USB receiver with my low-resolving Audeze LCD-2 rev.1, even though I've currently dedicated the HA-1 and LCD-2 (for the past year or so) to receiving an optical input from my Sony Bravia TV, for late-night viewing or anytime I want to hear really excellent sound while watching a movie by myself.    The LCD-2 _loves_ all that power coming from the HA-1's 4-pin XLR jack - tightens up the bass very nicely.


----------



## makan

There is a very loyal base of HA-1 users...especially in this thread...even more so, given the discontinuation of a very good product for its price.  It punches higher than many of its competitors.  However, you will see some owners not liking the "sabre glare" and prefer other DACs.  Thankfully for me, I am not one of them and it simplifies my rig...albeit that I did spend some $ experimenting with other DACs.


----------



## MRC001

zilch0md said:


> ... So, the common thread here is that neither of you are using the HA-1's USB receiver.  I found that using even an inexpensive USB-to-SPDIF converter with Coaxial out to feed the HA-1's DAC section was superior to using the HA-1's USB receiver - at least with the highly resolving HD 800.
> ...


I have used the HA-1's USB occasionally when testing equipment. But I don't use it for everyday listening. However, the HA-1's USB is async, and should be transparent. I wonder if whatever difference you noted as an improvement was a frequency response dip synergistic with the HD-800's "hot region" around 6 kHz?


----------



## LarryMagoo

Hey Makan,

When I first got my HA-1, I loved the sound of the whole enchilada ...I could not hear the Sabre Glare either....until I got my Yggdrasil DAC...the difference is pretty huge...once you compare your Sabre DAC to a R2R DAC you will hear the difference quite easily.   ESS has already updated the SABRE DAC to 9038 specs from 9018-9028... and yet still cannot compete with Ladder-type DACs .  the DAC section in the HA-1 is the older 9018....Take your HA-1 and your favorite Cans to where you can demo an R2R DAC and you will hear the difference!


----------



## makan

LarryMagoo said:


> Hey Makan,
> 
> When I first got my HA-1, I loved the sound of the whole enchilada ...I could not hear the Sabre Glare either....until I got my Yggdrasil DAC...the difference is pretty huge...once you compare your Sabre DAC to a R2R DAC you will hear the difference quite easily.   ESS has already updated the SABRE DAC to 9038 specs from 9018-9028... and yet still cannot compete with Ladder-type DACs .  the DAC section in the HA-1 is the older 9018....Take your HA-1 and your favorite Cans to where you can demo an R2R DAC and you will hear the difference!


I had the gungnir multi bit and bifrost multibit and for better or for worse, I couldn't discern the difference.  I had the multibit DACs warmed up for weeks as well.  I think more than likely, it is my brain or ear that is not hearing the difference.  Given my experience with R2R,  It did simplify my set up to just the HA-1...believe me, I wanted to hear a difference.


----------



## MRC001

makan said:


> ... HA-1...believe me, I wanted to hear a difference.


It might not be your ears. It could be your brain. Expectation bias (placebo effect) is powerful and subconscious. Some people are more prone to it than others.
Note: I'm not saying all DACs sound alike, or that there is no audible difference in sound. My point is only that between well-engineered DACs having excellent measured performance, whatever audible differences may exist are subtle, hard to detect in DBT even by well trained listeners with sharp ears.


----------



## LarryMagoo

Well, I have gone to great detail on how I assembled my digital file playback system.  I feed my HA-1 with Balanced outputs from my Yggy, that is fed an AES signal from my Audiobyte Hydra Z DDC...even with Cans turned up loud...there is zero Hiss...and I think I could demo that difference to anyone who has a copy of their reference Music files....The brightness is easy to detect with comparing them back to back with a files they would know like the backs of their hands...from an R2R type DAC it sounds much much closer to Vinyl....without the Pops & Ticks...

But like everything audiophile...YMMV....Just my 2 cents


----------



## makan

LarryMagoo said:


> Well, I have gone to great detail on how I assembled my digital file playback system.  I feed my HA-1 with Balanced outputs from my Yggy, that is fed an AES signal from my Audiobyte Hydra Z DDC...even with Cans turned up loud...there is zero Hiss...and I think I could demo that difference to anyone who has a copy of their reference Music files....The brightness is easy to detect with comparing them back to back with a files they would know like the backs of their hands...from an R2R type DAC it sounds much much closer to Vinyl....without the Pops & Ticks...
> 
> But like everything audiophile...YMMV....Just my 2 cents



For sure. I know my preference has evolved from a darker to brighter sound and there is that possibility of sound signature preference. This is the beauty of this hobby and quest for your own perfect rig.


----------



## MRC001 (Aug 3, 2018)

These sonic signatures are kind of a mystery. I've seen amps that measured so well they should be impossible to differentiate in DBT. But they weren't; well-trained listeners (myself among others) reliably detected differences. These differences were subtle, but reliably detectable. I don't believe in mystical forces, so I conclude that there are objective, audible aspects of the sound that are not captured by the kind of measurements typically done, like HD, IMD, FR, S/N etc. Of course, those measurements do capture audible aspects of sound. Yet there must be additional audible aspects that these measurements don't capture. One that comes to mind is how to come up with a measurement that captures the subjective experience of transient response.


----------



## Progisus

Doing some ABC comparing today. HA-1, Chord Hugo TT and A&K SP1000 in DAC mode. I used Roon to group all three as end points (no DSP of course) and volume leveled as best I could. I then switched my Utopias (manually connecting to each). I used The Yes Album - A Venture and Perpetual Change - Steven Wilson Remix 96/24 for the extra detail. Conclusion - I love Yes. Also all three DACs where very close in detail and I could not pick a winner.... but
HA-1 - a little more forward
Hugo TT - a little more detailed but not much
SP1000 - smooth

Not scientific but I wanted to see how the old HA-1 stood up as I had not been using it for awhile. (desk space premium).


----------



## Audiofiend1

I recently got a Ha1 a few days ago and have been loving it so far. Unfortunately i'm in quite a conundrum as it's making me want to sell my Gungnir Multibit which is by all regards a more expensive dac. I have been doing A/B comparisons for the last 2 days now between the Gumby dac and the Oppo Ha1 dac and for the life of me i cannot notice a discernible difference of say more then 1%. The Gumby sounds maybe a touch warmer and when i say a touch it's really not even noticeable it's to such a tiny degree, that in fact it may not even be there. Also just to mention that i used the Oppo amp for both dacs and listened at exactly the same volume with same cables for all tests. Only took me about 2 seconds to change between dacs as well.

Anyway, That's how alike the sound sounds coming from both the Gumby and Ha1 dac sounded. Now just to make sure i was hearing what i was hearing. I compared the sound impressions from a HD800S, LCD 2, and a Shure 846. I could clearly hear HUGE! sonic differences between the headphones but not between the two dacs. I'm honestly becoming a believer that 99% of the sonic difference is coming from the headphone and not from the dac. If i had to advise someone buying new gear that wanted to hear the best sound, i would honestly tell them the headphone is by far and away the most important part. 

So where does this leave me, i'm not really sure to be honest and would love some of your guys input....
I'm tempted to just sell my Gumby soon which i have loved so much. I will continue to spend hours doing more tests as i enjoy it, but  i'm not really sure what to think about spending money on dac's after a certain price point anymore.


----------



## makan

Audiofiend1 said:


> I recently got a Ha1 a few days ago and have been loving it so far. Unfortunately i'm in quite a conundrum as it's making me want to sell my Gungnir Multibit which is by all regards a more expensive dac. I have been doing A/B comparisons for the last 2 days now between the Gumby dac and the Oppo Ha1 dac and for the life of me i cannot notice a discernible difference of say more then 1%. The Gumby sounds maybe a touch warmer and when i say a touch it's really not even noticeable it's to such a tiny degree, that in fact it may not even be there. Also just to mention that i used the Oppo amp for both dacs and listened at exactly the same volume with same cables for all tests. Only took me about 2 seconds to change between dacs as well.
> 
> Anyway, That's how alike the sound sounds coming from both the Gumby and Ha1 dac sounded. Now just to make sure i was hearing what i was hearing. I compared the sound impressions from a HD800S, LCD 2, and a Shure 846. I could clearly hear HUGE! sonic differences between the headphones but not between the two dacs. I'm honestly becoming a believer that 99% of the sonic difference is coming from the headphone and not from the dac. If i had to advise someone buying new gear that wanted to hear the best sound, i would honestly tell them the headphone is by far and away the most important part.
> 
> ...



I had the Gumby and fwiw I could not hear much difference.


----------



## MRC001

Audiofiend1 said:


> ... I have been doing A/B comparisons for the last 2 days now between the Gumby dac and the Oppo Ha1 dac and for the life of me i cannot notice a discernible difference of say more then 1%. ...  I'm honestly becoming a believer that 99% of the sonic difference is coming from the headphone and not from the dac. If i had to advise someone buying new gear that wanted to hear the best sound, i would honestly tell them the headphone is by far and away the most important part....


This sounds completely normal and expected. The audible differences between well engineered well built DACs with excellent measurements are like splitting hairs. You sound like an exceptionally self-honest listener, less prone to expectation bias than most people. I suggest continue critical listening for those subtle differences to see if anything changes. Then make your own decision, based on your own listening.


----------



## Progisus

Audiofiend1 said:


> I recently got a Ha1 a few days ago and have been loving it so far. Unfortunately i'm in quite a conundrum as it's making me want to sell my Gungnir Multibit which is by all regards a more expensive dac. I have been doing A/B comparisons for the last 2 days now between the Gumby dac and the Oppo Ha1 dac and for the life of me i cannot notice a discernible difference of say more then 1%. The Gumby sounds maybe a touch warmer and when i say a touch it's really not even noticeable it's to such a tiny degree, that in fact it may not even be there. Also just to mention that i used the Oppo amp for both dacs and listened at exactly the same volume with same cables for all tests. Only took me about 2 seconds to change between dacs as well.
> 
> Anyway, That's how alike the sound sounds coming from both the Gumby and Ha1 dac sounded. Now just to make sure i was hearing what i was hearing. I compared the sound impressions from a HD800S, LCD 2, and a Shure 846. I could clearly hear HUGE! sonic differences between the headphones but not between the two dacs. I'm honestly becoming a believer that 99% of the sonic difference is coming from the headphone and not from the dac. If i had to advise someone buying new gear that wanted to hear the best sound, i would honestly tell them the headphone is by far and away the most important part.
> 
> ...



I totally understand your feelings. I feel I could easily have stayed with my HA-1. It also handles EVERY signal thrown at it and has the fantastic display as well. Also helps heat the room in winter. Lol. I think it is going to reclaim its desk space.


----------



## craftyhack

Progisus said:


> I totally understand your feelings. I feel I could easily have stayed with my HA-1. It also handles EVERY signal thrown at it and has the fantastic display as well. Also helps heat the room in winter. Lol. I think it is going to reclaim its desk space.


I have been using my HA-1 for hours everyday since I got it in the beginning of Aug in 2014.  It is my desktop DAC/AMP for all of my main PCs(shared with a USB switcher, basically a KVM).  I use at least one of my PCs every day for minimum say 2-3 hrs.  When working and then gaming after than could be 20 hrs or more straight.  I have had zero issues with it and it does everything I need wonderfully.  Now that I realized that it is 4 years old with maybe tens of thousands of hours on it I am a bit nervous .  Perhaps I should buy another as a spare while that is still sort of possible.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Thanks for the replies guys, i'm really happy to hear that it's not just me who feels this way about the HA1 dac compared to other dacs. It's amazing to see how many people love their Ha1 dac


----------



## craftyhack (Aug 12, 2018)

Audiofiend1 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, i'm really happy to hear that it's not just me who feels this way about the HA1 dac compared to other dacs. It's amazing to see how many people love their Ha1 dac


Yeah man, and thank you for posting, you probably saved me at least $650 .  I already have a gen 1 gungnir and I have been thinking real hard about sending it in to upgrade it to Gen 5 USB and multibit.  I use it (with a Gen1 Mjolner) in my living area listening chair (vs. my HA-1 on my computer desk) and I can't really tell the difference between my HA-1 and my Gungnir/Mjolner right now (example cans used are unmodded HD800, LCD3, LCD-XC, Focal Elear all balanced on both DAC/AMPs).  I figured after upgrading it would be much better than the Gen 1 version as well as the HA-1.  It sounds like upgrading it would be a waste of $ as I prolly don't have a golden(or even copper) ear.

That said, if I can find another HA-1, I would totally swap it out for my Gungnir/Mjolner as I do like the functionality of my HA-1 much more (remote, a nice display, more I/O, monitor outs, etc.) and it would be cool to have a spare, if my desktop HA-1 breaks I am gonna be hurtin, I am not aware of anything out there with this foot print and this functionality and quality to drive both monitors and headphones .

I had also been considering picking up a Sonica to stack on my HA-1... but from what I read a lot of people couldn't tell the difference between the DAC in the Sonica and the DAC in the HA-1 either.


----------



## Partyslammer

Has anyone done a recent comparison between the HA-1 and the Marantz HD-DAC1?

I've been using the Marantz with either Denon 7200's or Audeze LCD-XCs as far as digital sources and have been totally satisfied with the sound but I've never been happy with the Marantz' kinda cheap single stereo analog connection for analog sources from my receiver such as the turntable.  I guess I'm wondering if I should consider finding a good used Oppo HA-1 and trading/selling my Marantz or using the likely additional $500+ I would need to spend to get an Oppo and just go for a simpler analog (maybe tube) headphone amp *in addition* to keeping the Marantz?


----------



## LarryMagoo

As mentioned previously, I use a Yggdrasil DAC with my HA-1 as I find most Delta Sigma DAC's tend to sound harsh/strident compared to an R2R style DAC.  I really love all that the HA-1 can do...it's a shame that Oppo got out of the Music component business...in light of that development I think that  HA-1 will turn into a real collectors item...if it hasn't already...


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Well i just swapped to my Marantz SA8005 built in DAC, to see what it does. I can't unhear it. The HA-1 has some kind of brightness somewhere. It sounds to me that the Marantz cleans up the sound in comparison.


----------



## makan

WildStyle-R11 said:


> Well i just swapped to my Marantz SA8005 built in DAC, to see what it does. I can't unhear it. The HA-1 has some kind of brightness somewhere. It sounds to me that the Marantz cleans up the sound in comparison.


Yes. Some people have heard that brightness in the HA-1 DAC. Others like me haven’t. Enjoy!


----------



## Progisus

makan said:


> Yes. Some people have heard that brightness in the HA-1 DAC. Others like me haven’t. Enjoy!



HA-1 has earned space on my desk so... put the Chord TT in line out mode and fed into HA-1 analog. Lots of power to feed the Utopias and sounds great. Sometimes I wonder if the amp section of DAC/Headphone Amplifiers isn’t actually what gives the sound “signature”.


----------



## Svatopluk

WildStyle-R11 said:


> Well i just swapped to my Marantz SA8005 built in DAC, to see what it does. I can't unhear it. The HA-1 has some kind of brightness somewhere. It sounds to me that the Marantz cleans up the sound in comparison.


The brightness comes from the HA-1's ESS Sabre32 DAC, the amp is very natural and not coloured in any way. OPPO's implementation of the Sabre32 seems to bring the treble forward in the mix somewhat resulting in the perception (real or not) of added brightness. Some folks find it annoying, some do not.
I still have my BDP-105 but I rarely use it's DAC (same as HA-1) nowadays. It's mainly used as a transport in conjunction with Yggdrasil functioning as DAC.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Yeah, I'm still using my Oppo HA-1 as my AMP. The DAC is good and the brightness isn't too bad, but it is quite noticeable if you are sensitive to that. Took me years to figure out I'm sensitive to treble. 
Well good news is I was gonna put new link in the chain anyway, so it doesn't matter at this point.

Also I can see people using the HA-1 Just because of the display, Just pass the signal trough. ^^


----------



## hbmorrison

FYI I am selling my Oppo HA-1 over in the classifieds.


----------



## fnsnyc

After trying the HA-1, I stuck with the Woo WA7.
The DAC in the HA-1 is better, but it is too 'clean' sounding. I miss the warmth of a more natural tone.


----------



## MRC001

Nothing like the tubulicious sound of a SET amp to tame the brutally clean output of a SABRE DAC


----------



## Megalith

Does plugging the HA-1 into a surge protector or UPS impact its sound/dynamics if you are only using its pre-outs? Or would that only affect the headphone amp section?


----------



## MRC001

The HA-1 pulls 70W when running. At 110V that's less than 1A.
As long as whatever you plug it into can handle that modest power consumption, it should work fine and sound transparent.


----------



## zilch0md

You would have to listen to know for sure, but I don't recommend using a UPS.


----------



## vigotone

My HA-1 has been functioning beautifully since I got it 4 years ago, but I've just noticed the display has gone "wonky". After turning it on, everything turns to gibberish and then it flickers. I've sent an email to Oppo Technical Support, but I figured I'd ask if there was an easy fix. I'd hate to have to send it in for service. Thanks!


----------



## MRC001

Mine is 5 years old and still going like new. But...
You can try taking it apart and re-seating the connectors. Sometimes that helps, as it scrapes off any corrosion that might have built up on the contacts. And it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes if you're handy with tools. Here's a disassembly guide:
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/dig...e-amplifier-discussions-upgrading-mods-8.html


----------



## vigotone

Thanks, but I’m WAY too unskilled (and scared) to take this thing apart! Is it definitely a hardware issue, or could it be fixed by reinstalling firmware?


----------



## MRC001

I doubt it. Sounds like a hardware problem -- not software. Even though Oppo doesn't make them anymore, it's worth contacting them to see if they will repair it. Used HA-1s go for about $1k and up on eBay so it's worth repairing if you can.


----------



## vigotone

Quick update: Oppo support suggested I unplug all cables, hold down the power button for five seconds, then plug directly into the wall (bypass any power strips or conditioners). I did this, and it fixed the problem. However last night, I plugged it back into the power strip, and several hours later, this display began to flicker again. Could this be an issue with the power strip? So strange!


----------



## WildStyle-R11 (Feb 5, 2019)

vigotone said:


> Quick update: Oppo support suggested I unplug all cables, hold down the power button for five seconds, then plug directly into the wall (bypass any power strips or conditioners). I did this, and it fixed the problem. However last night, I plugged it back into the power strip, and several hours later, this display began to flicker again. Could this be an issue with the power strip? So strange!



Well obviously if it only happens with that power strip. HA-1 is quite a sensitive to power, you unplug it and hold the power button to discharge it, for whatever reasons you might want to do that. But, yes HA-1 needs a clean power source otherwise it goes all janky. I don't think my house has any particular issues with power delivery, but there are times when HA-1 is triggered to just turn off, I think that is a safety feature, but I don't even notice that even for a second... Only recently did I actually see the light flicker and my HA-1 along with my speaker amp went into protective mode.


----------



## MRC001

WildStyle-R11 said:


> ... I don't think my house has any particular issues with power delivery, but there are times when HA-1 is triggered to just turn off, I think that is a safety feature ...


The HA-1 has several protection circuits that shut it off if it detects anything wonky with power or connections. It's got them on the power supply, and on the 1/4" headphone jack, among other places. These relays are sensitive and sometimes trigger for no apparent reason. The HA-1 doesn't need a lot of power, but it likes clean power and will shut off if it detects instability.

For example: when you plug a headphone into the 1/4" jack, it triggers a relay that shuts off the balanced headphone output (but keeps the HA-1 powered up). This 1/4" jack also has a protection relay that shuts off the HA-1 entirely if it detects a short circuit. Sometimes this relay triggers for no reason even with nothing plugged into it, and the HA-1 suddenly shuts off. When this happens, it helps to exercise the relay a few times to reset it.

While the HA-1 is off, plug in a 1/4" headphone jack. Power on the HA-1. Wait a moment for it to power up, you'll hear relays click when it's ready. Unplug the 1/4", wait a moment and you'll hear a relay click. Plug it back in, wait a moment for the relay click. Do this a few more times to exercise the relay.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 has several protection circuits that shut it off if it detects anything wonky with power or connections. It's got them on the power supply, and on the 1/4" headphone jack, among other places. These relays are sensitive and sometimes trigger for no apparent reason. The HA-1 doesn't need a lot of power, but it likes clean power and will shut off if it detects instability.
> 
> For example: when you plug a headphone into the 1/4" jack, it triggers a relay that shuts off the balanced headphone output (but keeps the HA-1 powered up). This 1/4" jack also has a protection relay that shuts off the HA-1 entirely if it detects a short circuit. Sometimes this relay triggers for no reason even with nothing plugged into it, and the HA-1 suddenly shuts off. When this happens, it helps to exercise the relay a few times to reset it.
> 
> While the HA-1 is off, plug in a 1/4" headphone jack. Power on the HA-1. Wait a moment for it to power up, you'll hear relays click when it's ready. Unplug the 1/4", wait a moment and you'll hear a relay click. Plug it back in, wait a moment for the relay click. Do this a few more times to exercise the relay.



I figured that much. ^^  It doesn't trigger anything often and even if it does, only does it once and it is fine, but I do remember it triggering multiple times, so good to know about the 1/4".


----------



## LarryMagoo

Such a shame that Oppo quit the Audio business.   I love my CD player as well as my HA-1....I just love every little thing about my HP amp.  Mine is 2 plus years old...I only use the Amp with another DAC....but that thing rocks!

It looks like Oppo still porvides support with is good....they were always very friendly towards me and very helpful with info about that fine sounding bit of Kit.    Plenty of power for my HD-800S and my Mr. Speakers AFC...

Cheers!


----------



## vigotone

Well, it looks like it’s not the power strip. I left it plugged directly into the wall, and sure enough, the screen begins to flicker after a few minutes. Turning it off and on again corrects it for a little while, then back to flickering. 

Do I have any choice other than spending the money on an out of warranty repair with Oppo?


----------



## musickid

has anyone compared pm1 to mdr z1r?


----------



## MRC001

vigotone said:


> Well, it looks like it’s not the power strip ... Do I have any choice other than spending the money on an out of warranty repair with Oppo?


I recommend fixing it. If you like the HA-1 and intend to keep it, with value on the used marked around $1000 it's worth fixing. And even if you plan to sell it, it's still worth fixing because it's not worth much when broken, and the value you gain by fixing it is likely to be much greater than the cost to fix it.

That said, I plan to sell my HA-1 soon. I still like my HA-1 but I was seduced by Jan Meier's Corda Soul.


----------



## gPope

I second this...



MRC001 said:


> I recommend fixing it. If you like the HA-1 and intend to keep it, with value on the used marked around $1000 it's worth fixing. And even if you plan to sell it, it's still worth fixing because it's not worth much when broken, and the value you gain by fixing it is likely to be much greater than the cost to fix it.


----------



## Audiofiend1

So i just pulled the trigger on a new HE-6SE, now i have heard the rumors that the HE-6 is notoriously hard to drive! I plan on using my Oppo HA-1 to drive them. DO you guys think that this will provide enough power? i'm still a little confused as to the power ratings output and amps that the HA-1 is throwing out, not sure how it would correlate for the HE-6, thoughts?


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 9, 2019)

If you use the HA-1 balanced output, then yes it has plenty of power. It's rated at around 3 Watts, which would be enough to drive the HE-6. But mine put out 7 Watts into 50 ohms when bench tested recently -- more than twice its rated power. It's a beast!


----------



## erik701




----------



## erik701

My HA-1 had hard times to drive LCD-4, that’s why I sold it. I don’t recommend it for HE-6/HE-6SE. I would rather go fo iFi Pro iCan or Violectric V281.


----------



## jole68

Cant drive 50ohm???  or is not good pair


----------



## MRC001

Objectively, the HA-1 balanced headphone output has the grunt to easily drive 50 Ohm and lower to several watts of output, with low distortion & noise and linear response, to deafening levels. Whether it is a good pairing, is a question of subjective preference. The HA-1 is a very neutral amp, which can sound unforgiving on certain headphones.


----------



## makan

Audiofiend1 said:


> So i just pulled the trigger on a new HE-6SE, now i have heard the rumors that the HE-6 is notoriously hard to drive! I plan on using my Oppo HA-1 to drive them. DO you guys think that this will provide enough power? i'm still a little confused as to the power ratings output and amps that the HA-1 is throwing out, not sure how it would correlate for the HE-6, thoughts?


I have the HE-6 and the HA-1.  It can drive it to a very loud volume, but with not much headroom.  I prefer the HE-6 out of my BHA-1 and winsome mouse T-amp speaker amp.  It is just a matter of seeing if you like the synergy and not having a lot of headroom.  It still sounds good out of the HA-1.  The numbers can be deceiving I find when trying to figure out reality.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

For some headphones the power might be there, but to a higher volume level than you might want. I got my LCD 2C running from the HA-1 Balanced and you know it is just enough Power / Volume. At some times I do drop the volume down when I am tired and I feel the need to EQ the low end. But it also is partially because of my setup. So, your YMMW.


----------



## MRC001

The HA-1 has a gain mode for the headphone output (low or high). Low gain is recommended because it's cleaner and puts the volume knob at a higher position which for analog pots is always best (lower noise, ideal channel balance). I use it for my LCD-2 and HD-600. High gain is for inefficient headphones like the HE-6, and goes beyond 3 W output. The HA-1 is conservatively underrated in power and actually produces more than twice its rated power.

But all that is true only for its balanced output. The HA-1's unbalanced output is clean, but not nearly as powerful.


----------



## gPope

It's quite odd that low gain is recommended and yet the default setting is high:


----------



## jole68

Here is fact already known- oppo has power to run efficiently almost all cans....i have found this recently. I use normal gain for my T1 2nd


http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro...&splv=100&mh25=25&idmain=1046&id=1046&id1=519


----------



## Herbie151

PROBLEM: can anyone help please?

When the HA-1 unit is first switched-on, music still plays (quite loudly) but in mono, when the volume is turned right down. As it is turned up, stereo then kicks in. After a while, i.e. with heat I imagine, the problem disappears....

Problem - one has to listen a little too loudly when it's first cold if you want stereo!

Cheap fix or sign of problems to come?

Cheers guys,

Adam


----------



## polecrab

I and others have posted about this channel imbalance problem at cold temperatures. For me, Oppo had to replace the main board and potentiometer and it worked fine after that. I suspect there was a common defect in early units that they later addressed. Since you need parts, you probably need Oppo to fix it for you.


----------



## MRC001

Not a cheap fix, and a sign of problems to come. The volume control is a pot that sometimes fails due to the high operating temps. Typically it gradually worsens.
You can try turning it through its full range of motion several times. This can clean it. But you're going to be replacing it at some point.


----------



## jole68

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-ifi-ear-buddy-and-iematch.4707/

I am not technical person at all, but have read a lot....this guy didnt like oppo so much because its volume knob  problem although he got some nice data while did measurement. with ifi he solve inbalance as much as i was able to got idea about scenario....so maybe wort to try....regards to all


----------



## MRC001

Amir's measurements (Audio Science Review) of the Oppo HA-1 showed that it has 2 different internal analog stages. The line stage, and the headphone amp. The first is cleaner (lower distortion & noise), while the second is more powerful. The headphone outputs are always driven by the headphone amp, as expected. One might think that if you're using the HA-1's line outs (whether balanced or unbalanced) then you're listening to the line level stage. But that is not how the HA-1 works. When it's in fixed gain (called theater bypass) mode, which bypasses the volume knob, the line level outputs are from the line stage as expected. But only in fixed gain mode. As soon as you enable the volume knob (turn off theater bypass), the line level outputs come from the headphone amp.

Amir's measurements show that the HA-1 is still a great DAC, preamp, and headphone amp. And it delivered about 7 Watts (!?!?) to the balanced headphone output, which is about twice its rated output power. That said, if you want a DAC, headphone amp or preamp with excellent measurements, you can get ones just as good as the HA-1 for a lot less money - let Amir's site be your guide.


----------



## JMCIII

I wonder how many people still find this amp relevant in today’s marketplace?


----------



## LarryMagoo

JMCIII said:


> I wonder how many people still find this amp relevant in today’s marketplace?



Are you kidding?  I feel totally lucky to own this high quality HP amp as they are no longer made!!  It has plenty of power for my HD 800S and also my Dan Clark AFC's.  I do not use the DS-on-board DAC though because  my Yggy blows it into the weeds!  I use Balanced In and Balanced Out to get the best performance!   The remote works great and I can see the lovely monitor screen it has from across the room!!!!


----------



## JMCIII

LarryMagoo said:


> Are you kidding?  I feel totally lucky to own this high quality HP amp as they are no longer made!!  It has plenty of power for my HD 800S and also my Dan Clark AFC's.  I do not use the DS-on-board DAC though because  my Yggy blows it into the weeds!  I use Balanced In and Balanced Out to get the best performance!   The remote works great and I can see the lovely monitor screen it has from across the room!!!!



I agree. This was my end game headphone amp, and I felt good finding one in near mint shape for a price I could afford (there are some real shysters out there price gouging the hell out of this amp). It drives all my headphones (Audeze, Focal, AudioQuest, Byer Dynamic) to ear splitting levels with good, clean power.


----------



## Hooster

The HA-1 is still a very good headphone amp but I believe it's dac is a bit outdated.


----------



## JMCIII

Hooster said:


> The HA-1 is still a very good headphone amp but I believe it's dac is a bit outdated.




The DAC is an older Sabre model, yes. But its one still being used today (the Myteck Liberty DAC uses it). It's all in how it's designed. It will still offer great sound (and yes, while you CAN better it, that will come at a cost) for many. But it's what it does as a headphone amp that, to me, makes the HA-1 a great buy even today.


----------



## LarryMagoo

Hooster said:


> The HA-1 is still a very good headphone amp but I believe it's dac is a bit outdated.



I agree with you, I even think some of the lower priced Multibit DAC's from Schiit would be a great upgrade for that DS that's currently rides inside the HA-1.  Really bums me out that Oppo got out of the component business....While I will never own one of their cell phones, a source of their current income, I miss the originality they brought to their audio products.   Though 99% of my music listening goes through Roon, I still hang on to my OPPO BDP 105 for occasional Multichannel Blu ray CD or Movie.


----------



## Hooster

LarryMagoo said:


> I agree with you, I even think some of the lower priced Multibit DAC's from Schiit would be a great upgrade for that DS that's currently rides inside the HA-1.  Really bums me out that Oppo got out of the component business....While I will never own one of their cell phones, a source of their current income, I miss the originality they brought to their audio products.   Though 99% of my music listening goes through Roon, I still hang on to my OPPO BDP 105 for occasional Multichannel Blu ray CD or Movie.



I have an Oppo BDP-205 that I use as a DAC. The build quality is simply awesome and it sounds pretty nice too.


----------



## MRC001

JMCIII said:


> I wonder how many people still find this amp relevant in today’s marketplace?


I think the HA-1 still holds its own well. It's clean, full-featured and powerful. Last year, Amir ran detailed measurements and published them on ASR. It measured respectably well (though it did show the dreaded Sabre IMD "hump"). And it produced 7 clean watts of power, about twice its rating. It can drive the most inefficient headphones like the HE-6. And it has a ton of features: both balanced and unbalanced, selectable gain, Bluetooth, all kinds of sampling frequencies, both PCM and DSD, and analog inputs.

However, it has some limitations. First, it runs hot and even if you keep it well ventilated, it tends to have 2 kinds of failures develop after a few years. The first is the volume knob (a nice Alps pot) becomes intermittent, which is hard to replace because of the way the HA-1 is built. The second is its protection safety relays gradually deteriorate and start to false trigger, randomly shutting it off. Compounding these is that fact that it's no longer made so it could be hard to get one fixed.

All that said, the HA-1 is a great performer both objectively and subjectively. I think it's still a good deal if you can find one used for $500, just make sure the volume knob & protection relays are OK.


----------



## Zurv (Jun 10, 2020)

The HA-1 has a special place in my heart, but the idea of me using it as a dac or a HP amp is super unlikely. It is just outclassed by newer equipment I got. (Was it ever that good?)
I never fully like it as headphone amp and i didn't know better about the dac - i had used it mainly in media-bypass to a pre/amp. It was a good friend for years on my desktop. (i'm also a sucker for meters on a display )

edit: haha.. i just notice it is still my forum pix  (this is, oddly, the only thread i follow... )


----------



## SylvesterH

I still use as DAC and also HP amp.
Although I also have the Sonica built around the newer ess9038 Pro the perceived difference does not worth the hassle.
The perceived sonic difference is minimal to me.
I use it with HD800 S, AKG K812, Focal Elear and LCD2C.
I auditioned some much more expensive stuff but IMO the main difference will be given by the cans and source material not DAC or AMP (at least if these are correctly engineered).


----------



## gPope

Has anyone tried the Audeze LCD-1 headphones with the HA-1 yet?

https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-1


----------



## Raptor34

Hello, I've had my HA-1 since launch and have used it almost every day.    All features are fully functional.   The heat the unit develops is a concern tho.  Sometimes it gets really really hot.   Almost too hot to even touch for long in the California summers here.   I would like to keep it healthy and fit but I don't know how long that's going to be as it ages.   I use it as a pre amp now in the BYPASS mode and it still gets hot!   My dac of choice is a Schiit Audio Gungnir MB.  Still use the internal dac sometimes as well. The HA-1 is the control center and switcher of my system and I want it to last as long as possible.  Source switching and the like.  All the pre outs and ins are in use (xlr and rca)
Do any of you cool your HA-1?   I just started cooling mine and I was wondering if you all have any thoughts on the subject.  It really keeps the whole unit cool now.  Looks sort of dorky tho but who cares, right?


----------



## SylvesterH

Being a pure class A amplifier the heat is normal.
Mine heats up as well and have no issues with it.
I guess it was engineered in such a manner to be able to cope with high temperatures.


----------



## JMCIII

gPope said:


> Has anyone tried the Audeze LCD-1 headphones with the HA-1 yet?
> 
> https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-1



I’ve not tried the LCD-1, but do run LCD-2C’s with mine with excellent results.


----------



## MRC001

Raptor34 said:


> ... Do any of you cool your HA-1?   I just started cooling mine and I was wondering if you all have any thoughts on the subject.  It really keeps the whole unit cool now.  Looks sort of dorky tho but who cares, right?





SylvesterH said:


> Being a pure class A amplifier the heat is normal. Mine heats up as well and have no issues with it. I guess it was engineered in such a manner to be able to cope with high temperatures.


It can't hurt to cool it, especially for the HA-1 which runs hotter than most solid state preamps. Sure, it is designed to run hot and is well ventilated. But all else equal, higher temps mean slightly higher internal noise (thermal noise depends in part on temperature) and shorter life of internal components.

Note: I'm not saying the HA-1 will melt or self-destruct. It's been totally reliable for many people. My point is only that does run hot and has had more than its fair share of heat related failures. So additional cooling isn't a bad idea.


----------



## gPope

JMCIII said:


> I’ve not tried the LCD-1, but do run LCD-2C’s with mine with excellent results.


Thanks! Double the price so it must be twice as good...


----------



## gPope

MRC001 said:


> It can't hurt to cool it, especially for the HA-1 which runs hotter than most solid state preamps. Sure, it is designed to run hot and is well ventilated. But all else equal, higher temps mean slightly higher internal noise (thermal noise depends in part on temperature) and shorter life of internal components.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying the HA-1 will melt or self-destruct. It's been totally reliable for many people. My point is only that does run hot and has had more than its fair share of heat related failures. So additional cooling isn't a bad idea.


So, what's the best way to cool the HA-1? Lay a fan on top of the grille? Wouldn't that be noisy?


----------



## Raptor34 (Jun 15, 2020)

gPope said:


> So, what's the best way to cool the HA-1? Lay a fan on top of the grille? Wouldn't that be noisy?


Buy a silent cooling fan and just put it exhaust up on the grill.   Yes, looks very weird but it works and no noise.

EDIT:   This is the fan I bought at amazon.  AC Infinity 140mm cooling fan.    It's a tad big so maybe the 120mm would be a better fit for the HA-1.


----------



## MRC001

Raptor34 said:


> ... Buy a silent cooling fan and just put it exhaust up on the grill. ...


Right. Just remember the natural airflow is bottom to top. Make sure the fan doesn't reverse that flow, but accelerates it.


----------



## gPope

Raptor34 said:


> Buy a silent cooling fan and just put it exhaust up on the grill.   Yes, looks very weird but it works and no noise.
> 
> EDIT:   This is the fan I bought at amazon.  AC Infinity 140mm cooling fan.    It's a tad big so maybe the 120mm would be a better fit for the HA-1.


That looks great but what USB receptacle did you plug it into?

https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-MULTIFAN-Receiver-Playstation/dp/B00G05A2MU


----------



## Raptor34

gPope said:


> That looks great but what USB receptacle did you plug it into?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-MULTIFAN-Receiver-Playstation/dp/B00G05A2MU


I used the USB plug on the HA-1 face plate.   It's only active when the amp is on soooo when you turn the HA-1 off, the fan shuts down as well.


----------



## gPope

Raptor34 said:


> I used the USB plug on the HA-1 face plate.   It's only active when the amp is on soooo when you turn the HA-1 off, the fan shuts down as well.


Very good, thank you.


----------



## Raptor34

gPope said:


> Very good, thank you.


yer welcome.   
cheers


----------



## JoeTho

I just received a pair of Hifiman Arya headphones. They are spectacular by the way. I tried them on several amps (O2/SDAC, Audeze Deckard, THX AAA789, LCX/SDAC, ADI-2DAC, but they sound best paired with the Oppo HA1. I'm only running single-ended until I receive my balanced cable, but the Oppo HA1 is superb!


----------



## gPope

JoeTho said:


> I just received a pair of Hifiman Arya headphones. They are spectacular by the way. I tried them on several amps (O2/SDAC, Audeze Deckard, THX AAA789, LCX/SDAC, ADI-2DAC, but they sound best paired with the Oppo HA1. I'm only running single-ended until I receive my balanced cable, but the Oppo HA1 is superb!


Good. Where are you getting a balanced cable from?


----------



## Middy

Sometimes i wish i never sold it as it was such a good amp with a decent power supply.


----------



## JoeTho

gPope said:


> Good. Where are you getting a balanced cable from?


IQIcables. I found them on ebay. I ordered the Balanced XLR Cable for Hifiman SUNDARA/ANANDA/ARYA/HE6SE Silver plated and Copper.


----------



## gPope

JoeTho said:


> IQIcables. I found them on ebay. I ordered the Balanced XLR Cable for Hifiman SUNDARA/ANANDA/ARYA/HE6SE Silver plated and Copper.


I think that's LQi Cables? https://lqicables.com/


----------



## Gene4797

I just got my Oppo HA1, my first impression for this money very good unit, I sow some  people complain about Oppo for lcd4 not powerful enough, I’m listening right now Oppo with lcd 4,  after I put gain volume, oppo has enough power, again it’s not the best in the world unit, but for 1000 or less hard to find any better, maybe impossible


----------



## LarryMagoo

Hey Gene, 

I just love my HA 1…..it’s got plenty of juice for my Senn’s HD 800S and my DanClarks AFC’s.   I think it a real shame that Oppo quit making Audio gear,,   Their quality and value was really good…I still have my Oppo BDP 105 and because I Roon the ol’ player does not get the use it used to but I’m not selling it!

I think people that think it is underpowered don’t know that to get the most juice out of the HA1 is to run balanced in and balanced out…..

Cheers!


----------



## MRC001 (Apr 28, 2021)

As a former HA1 owner, I can say it's a great DAC+preamp+headphone amp. Great flexibility and clean neutral sound. When using balanced outputs, it is among the most powerful headphone amps. Amir measured mine at ASR and it produced 7 WATTS of output into 50 ohms, at .02% (-74 dB) THD+Noise.

They do have 2 issues that can arise. One, the volume knob can fail, and replacing it is difficult due to its internal complexity. Two, the protection relays can get over-sensitive causing it to occasionally shut itself off when you're listening to it. It runs pretty warm/hot, so it needs plenty of ventilation which is likely a contributing factor to these issues. So, keep it cool!


----------



## Gene4797

Hey Larry, I’m completely agree with you, Oppo probably the best, for sure one of the best gear , even today price on this gear higher than original price


----------



## LarryMagoo

MRC001 said:


> As a former HA1 owner, I can say it's a great DAC+preamp+headphone amp. Great flexibility and clean neutral sound. When using balanced outputs, it is among the most powerful headphone amps. Amir measured mine at ASR and it produced 7 WATTS of output into 50 ohms, at .02% (-74 dB) THD+Noise.
> 
> They do have 2 issues that can arise. One, the volume knob can fail, and replacing it is difficult due to its internal complexity. Two, the protection relays can get over-sensitive causing it to occasionally shut itself off when you're listening to it. It runs pretty warm/hot, so it needs plenty of ventilation which is likely a contributing factor to these issues. So, keep it cool!


I can say mine will never be for sale….I think it’s pretty cool the Head  Amp has such a great rep that’s it’s selling for more than new!…. My only complaint is the internal DAC….it’s an ESS DAC that sounds brittle next to my Yggy…..that’s ok though because I can still run balanced out and in to get the best HA 1 performance!


----------



## MRC001

This


LarryMagoo said:


> ... My only complaint is the internal DAC….it’s an ESS DAC that sounds brittle next to my Yggy…..that’s ok though because I can still run balanced out and in to get the best HA 1 performance!


This reminds me of a quirk of the HA-1 that I discovered when bench testing it. It has 2 internal stages: (A) the amplifier, which is high power and discrete, and (B) the line stage, which is op-amp based. Stage (B) is a tad cleaner than (A) having slightly lower noise & distortion (but obviously, it is low power and can't drive low impedance loads). One would expect the HA-1 to use stage (A) for the headphone outputs on the front, and stage (B) for the line outs in the back. But that's not how the HA-1 works. Instead, stage (B) is only used when the HA-1 is in "pass-through" mode which disables the volume control! So, in normal mode (when the volume control is active), stage (A) is used even for the line outs in the back.


----------



## LarryMagoo

All I know is I use balanced in and balanced out to my cans.  My system sits on the other side of the room.  I only sit 9’ from my front speakers but I need about an 18’ headphone cable to my couch.  So I made frequent use of the wonderful remote volume controI.  I think I got lucky and got a unit that has no volume control problems.  It runs hot but I give it great ventilation….I have never had it thermally shut down.


----------



## Middy

I would have bought thier v2 no problem. If they had the chops to make that, id love to have seem what they could have done.... but did make me go down the separates avenue. Always have a soft spot for the OPPO...


----------



## jole68

Gene4797 said:


> I just got my Oppo HA1, my first impression for this money very good unit, I sow some  people complain about Oppo for lcd4 not powerful enough, I’m listening right now Oppo with lcd 4,  after I put gain volume, oppo has enough power, again it’s not the best in the world unit, but for 1000 or less hard to find any better, maybe impossible


Welcome..enjoy in OPPO


----------



## Skogsguden

My HA-1 has started to develop an error after warming up. When cold, The stereo balance is normal, but after getting hot, The right channel volum gets less loud. (Both using balanced Headphones and studio monitors.)

Have anyone had simular issues?


----------



## Gene4797

jole68 said:


> Welcome..enjoy in OPPO


Thank You, that’s what I’m doing right now, I also connected to Mytek Brooklyn Bridge, seems to me sound became little bit warmer


----------



## Gene4797

Skogsguden said:


> My HA-1 has started to develop an error after warming up. When cold, The stereo balance is normal, but after getting hot, The right channel volum gets less loud. (Both using balanced Headphones and studio monitors.)
> 
> Have anyone had simular issues?


How long do you have your Oppo ?


----------



## Skogsguden

Two years


Gene4797 said:


> How long do you have your Oppo ?


A couple of years.


----------



## MRC001

Skogsguden said:


> My HA-1 has started to develop an error after warming up. When cold, The stereo balance is normal, but after getting hot, The right channel volum gets less loud. (Both using balanced Headphones and studio monitors.)
> 
> Have anyone had simular issues?


These are symptoms of the volume control (analog potentiometer) going bad. Typically this is heat related, so cleaning won't fix it. The volume control must be replaced. The job isn't complex but it is tedious because of the HA-1's layout. It requires repair/soldering, can be done yourself if you are skilled, otherwise most repair shops can do it.


----------



## Skogsguden

MRC001 said:


> These are symptoms of the volume control (analog potentiometer) going bad. Typically this is heat related, so cleaning won't fix it. The volume control must be replaced. The job isn't complex but it is tedious because of the HA-1's layout. It requires repair/soldering, can be done yourself if you are skilled, otherwise most repair shops can do it.


Is there a guide on how to do it, and what parts to Get?


----------



## Gene4797

Skogsguden said:


> Scary stuff, guys, what you think, if something happens is it possible to find shop to fix oppo ? All we know Oppo stopped  to make HA1 , for example I just got my unit, which looks like new, for real, but who knows what could be tomorrow, for example I changed Ifi pro idsd 2 times and now again I have a problem with screen , that’s why I’m worry


----------



## MRC001

Skogsguden said:


> Is there a guide on how to do it, and what parts to Get?


As I recall, it's a nice Alps control, costs around $35 but I don't have the part # handy. When you take the unit apart you can see the part # on the old one.


----------



## Skogsguden

As it obviously is a fabrication error, Ill try to Get it serviced by Oppo First.

Has Any one here experienced this error being fixed by Oppo?


----------



## LarryMagoo

Wow...I've never seen a Silver unit like that...Yep the DAC in the HA-1 is a little brittle sounding...I'm sure your Mytek has a better sounding DAC!


----------



## Gene4797

LarryMagoo said:


> Wow...I've never seen a Silver unit like that...Yep the DAC in the HA-1 is a little brittle sounding...I'm sure your Mytek has a better sounding DAC!


Hi, I compared yesterday how Oppo sound with Mytek and with out and seems to me, with Mytek sound little warmer and with out cleaner , deference not real big


----------



## kimdeug

Just stacked together Oppo HA-1 and Burson Conductor V2. Looks awesome.


----------



## erik701

Gene4797 said:


> I just got my Oppo HA1, my first impression for this money very good unit, I sow some  people complain about Oppo for lcd4 not powerful enough, I’m listening right now Oppo with lcd 4,  after I put gain volume, oppo has enough power, again it’s not the best in the world unit, but for 1000 or less hard to find any better, maybe impossible


I don't agree. Oppo HA-1 is not powerful enough for LCD-4, that's why I sold it when I upgraded from LCD-3. Yes, you can live with that, but you are losing a lot in terms of smoothness and low end. It's not about volume. Nowadays there are many better, more powerful options imho.


----------



## Gene4797

erik701 said:


> I don't agree. Oppo HA-1 is not powerful enough for LCD-4, that's why I sold it when I upgraded from LCD-3. Yes, you can live with that, but you are losing a lot in terms of smoothness and low end. It's not about volume. Nowadays there are many better, more powerful options imho.


Hello, I’m kind of agree and disagree at the same time, of course with ifi pro ican or Audio Corda LCD4 sound better, but if we talking about gear which one coast about thousand dollars, Oppo does not bad job, even to lcd4


----------



## LarryMagoo

If you run a balanced signal in and a balanced connection out to the headphones, the HA-1 would be powerful enough for the LCD-4's....


----------



## MRC001

True that. The HA-1 has its limitations, but output power is not among them. Its balanced output can deliver 7 WATTS which is enough to drive some of the most power-hungry cans like the HiFiMan HE-6, which need way more power than the LCD-4.


----------



## erik701

I'm not sure from where you got information about 7 watts...


----------



## MRC001 (May 4, 2021)

erik701 said:


> I'm not sure from where you got information about 7 watts...


I got it from the real world, rather than a spec sheet  Amir at ASR bench tested mine and it produced 7 Watts, more than twice its rated power, into 50 ohms, at .02% THD+Noise. The HA-1 is under-rated.


----------



## LarryMagoo

It's obvious that HA-1 owners need to know that Balanced inputs matched with balanced output ... double the power from S.E. inputs.


----------



## MRC001

Theoretically, the power increase is 4x, not 2x. Balanced doubles the voltage, which doubles the current draw through the same impedance, which is 4 times the power. Put differently, balanced gives a 6 dB increase which is 2x the voltage and 4x the power. The increase will be less than that if the amp is voltage or current limited. This is evident in the spec sheet erik posted above.


----------



## erik701

MRC001 said:


> Theoretically, the power increase is 4x, not 2x. Balanced doubles the voltage, which doubles the current draw through the same impedance, which is 4 times the power. Put differently, balanced gives a 6 dB increase which is 2x the voltage and 4x the power. The increase will be less than that if the amp is voltage or current limited. This is evident in the spec sheet erik posted above.


It makes sense, I didn't know that. It's a pity that Oppo ended up production of their hi-fi and A/V gear. I always wanted to own Oppo Blu-Ray player. But that is discussion on different topic.


----------



## Hooster

erik701 said:


> It makes sense, I didn't know that. It's a pity that Oppo ended up production of their hi-fi and A/V gear. I always wanted to own Oppo Blu-Ray player. But that is discussion on different topic.



Back when they were selling the UDP-205 for $1300 it was the greatest bargain of all time. I am very happy that I got mine back then. It is a work of art. Selling for $6000 on amazon now...


----------



## MRC001

I have a BDP-83 that I use as a universal transport. It plays anything (CD, DVD-A, SACD, DVD, Blu-Ray), and properly decodes pre-emphasis and HDCD on its digital outputs. With DSD, it can pass it through or convert to LPCM. I can burn my high-res music files to my own blanks in DVD-A format (using free open source dvda-author) and the BDP-83 plays them. I like it and dread the day it dies and I have to replace it.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I never sold my BDP 105...so bummed Oppo went the cell phone route instead of staying in Audio....a 205 for $6K???   Yikes!


----------



## innocentblood

I signed up for the 6 month free promo with Apple Music and I played Metallica's Black Album which is in hi res lossless in 24/96. for some reason, on the HA-1, it is showing as 32/96. I am using my iPhone 12 Pro Max which is on iOS15. I have some screenshots below - what am I doing wrong here please?


----------



## kimdeug

innocentblood said:


> I signed up for the 6 month free promo with Apple Music and I played Metallica's Black Album which is in hi res lossless in 24/96. for some reason, on the HA-1, it is showing as 32/96. I am using my iPhone 12 Pro Max which is on iOS15. I have some screenshots below - what am I doing wrong here please?


it is OK. Oppo does not upsample the signal above 96kHz, but internally it is processing as 32 kbit/s for faster timing. It is very similar like windows 32 and 64 bit, both can run 96kHz audio, but process in different way. 
BTW: I love OPPO HA1 so much, even bought recently the THIRD one! Yes I have 3 of them now.


----------



## MRC001 (Sep 25, 2021)

Neither you nor the HA-1 are doing anything wrong.

96-32 means it converts each 24-bit sample to 32 bits. This is a lossless transparent conversion; it's essentially 0 padding the 24-bit values to a 4 byte 32-bit word. None of the bits change, they simply shift left. It might randomize or dither the LSB, but this is sonically transparent as it's several bits below the lowest of the original 24 bits. It is not resampled, still 96k samples per second.


----------



## innocentblood

thank you very much for responding guys  i bought mine pre-loved as a father's day gift for myself this year and I really love pairing it with the PM-1. for added nostalgia, i managed to find the original Oppo XLR cable that I did not manage to get all those years back when the PM-1 was newly released.


----------



## innocentblood

double post.


----------



## Rafa Rafita (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi loves. First time on this forum. I have an Oppo HA-1 and there is probably something with a relay. Oppo will turn off automatically after about 11 seconds. An interesting fact is that if I put the headphone jack on and take it out until I change the relay, and if I keep repeating it, Oppo will not turn off. I am asking for advice on what to do.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DZnRatTEmR5Xhwn6RT8uUgOQhTCtajXU/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dVJmIxaMQki3iVygCyeX9uWPnWnx_UFE/view
Please Help.
Regards


----------



## MRC001 (Dec 6, 2021)

The HA-1 has several protection relays and mine would sometimes trigger unnecessarily like you describe. My solution was to turn it off, unplug it, spray some electrical contact cleaner into the 1/4" headphone jack, insert and remove a 1/4" headphone jack several times to exercise the connection and contacts, then spray in some compressed air to dry it out, then wait at least 30 minutes for any residual spray to dry up, then plug it in and turn it on.

In my case, this would fix the problem for a month or two. My long-term solution was to sell the HA-1 while it was still working. I liked its functionality & sound quality, but I figured it was only a matter of time before it needed servicing, given its finicky relays and the fact that its volume knob has a reputation for failing.

PS: before anyone says I'm crazy for spraying electrical cleaner into my HA1, the above solution was recommended by Oppo support when I asked them about it!


----------



## Rafa Rafita

MRC001 said:


> The HA-1 has several protection relays and mine would sometimes trigger unnecessarily like you describe. My solution was to turn it off, unplug it, spray some electrical contact cleaner into the 1/4" headphone jack, insert and remove a 1/4" headphone jack several times to exercise the connection and contacts, then spray in some compressed air to dry it out, then wait at least 30 minutes for any residual spray to dry up, then plug it in and turn it on.
> 
> In my case, this would fix the problem for a month or two. My long-term solution was to sell the HA-1 while it was still working. I liked its functionality & sound quality, but I figured it was only a matter of time before it needed servicing, given its finicky relays and the fact that its volume knob has a reputation for failing.
> 
> PS: before anyone says I'm crazy for spraying electrical cleaner into my HA1, the above solution was recommended by Oppo support when I asked them about it!


Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I will do as you suggest. I'll let you know if anything helped. regards


----------



## Rafa Rafita

MRC001​Do you have to start it? remove the casing? You know how to do it ?


----------



## MRC001

Rafa Rafita said:


> MRC001
> Do you have to start it? remove the casing? You know how to do it ?


In more detail, this is what Oppo recommended and worked for me as a temporary fix:

Do not remove the case.
Get some electrical contact cleaner spray like this or this.
Turn off the HA1, then unplug it.
Slide the spray can's thin nozzle tube inside the 1/4" headphone jack plug hole.
Give it a quick blast of spray - not a big long blast.
Then (immediately, while it's still a bit wet inside) full insert and fully remove a 1/4" headphone jack in the plug, repeatedly about 5 times, to exercise the switch contacts inside the plug.
Then give the headphone jack plug hole a little blast of air to dry it out, using something like this or this.
Let it sit for 30 mins before you plug it in and turn it on.


----------



## the1andonly (Jan 29, 2022)

Love this thing, got it basically open box in 2021... but...
1. Thinking of doing tube setup, I love how the ES9018 is so relaxed but are there any DAC's in the $500 that are smooth but significantly more resolving to hook up to tubes and maybe as a bypass for my HA-1 if I can
2. My potentiometer is making scratch noises on turn, this is a known issue caused by dust getting on it, I have a can of compressed air, I know from ASR changing it is hard... difficulty/risk opening the thing + spraying with compressed air and any fixes for it besides just covering the top vent... really anything to stop more dust from getting on it as it will hurt resale but that won't risk overheating from lack of airflow(I know that is an oxymoron, airflow = dust but curious how you all handle it)

ALSO FOR ANYONE WITH MAGNET TWS/GALAXY BUDS PRO IT DOESN'T SEEM TO DO LONG TERM DAMAGE BUT DO NOT SET YOUR TWS CASE ON TOP OF YOUR HA-1 IT JUST STOPS WORKING/MAKING SOUND UNTIL YOU TAKE IT OFF D:

Cannot say it enough, love this thing wish there was a warranty, I have no idea what I will do when it breaks except spend 3-5x as much for another ES9018 DAC + a relaxed smooth high end amp


----------



## kimdeug (Jul 22, 2022)

2022. Still love my OPPO HA1. Two Silvers and one black.


----------



## LarryMagoo

You kinda hoggin the HA-1's aren't ya?    How do you possibly use/need 3 HP amps?   ...Oh I know....instant comparison of all your Focal collection without having to actually switch Headphone cords....   I only have one Black one and it does not get a fraction of the use that my main speakers get.  I just love crankin up the tunes Main Speakers) that Headphones just don't do it for me most of the time.   Great for late night listening without pissing off the SO.


----------



## kimdeug

LarryMagoo said:


> You kinda hoggin the HA-1's aren't ya?    How do you possibly use/need 3 HP amps?   ...Oh I know....instant comparison of all your Focal collection without having to actually switch Headphone cords....   I only have one Black one and it does not get a fraction of the use that my main speakers get.  I just love crankin up the tunes Main Speakers) that Headphones just don't do it for me most of the time.   Great for late night listening without pissing off the SO.


Thanks my friend. Yes I am more headphone person, than speaker listener. Originally, I have got 3 Oppo HA1, to keep them in 3 different locations. But later end up to keep them all in one place. And use portable HA-2 as amp instead.
And YES....., That small black switcher box on Focal picture is quite handy to do the comparison between  headphones ) Regards, Kim


----------



## gPope

WOW! That's quite the collection. Which headphones do you find as perfect match to the HA-1?


----------



## mrjayviper

Does the volume pot turns if I use the remote? Thanks


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

mrjayviper said:


> Does the volume pot turns if I use the remote? Thanks


Yes


----------



## 1kHz (Nov 2, 2022)

Is the oppo Ha 1 still relavent today? or am i long overdo for an upgrade? Want to know if the dacs have made better strides.


----------



## LarryMagoo

1kHz said:


> Is the oppo Ha 2 still relavent today? or am i long overdo for an upgrade? Want to know if the dacs have made better strides.


I love my HA-1 but I use it for the Amp (& remote control) only as I send the signal to my Yggy DAC before I hear my through my 'phones....


----------



## 1kHz

LarryMagoo said:


> I love my HA-1 but I use it for the Amp (& remote control) only as I send the signal to my Yggy DAC before I hear my through my 'phones....


Yeah it sounds good but the ESS is starting to feel a little cold. I guess i could go that route and use it for amplification. Its just a nice piece of equipment that is no longer made. And i'm one of the ones who actulally like the spectrum visuals.


----------



## 1kHz

I may check out the Hi-Fi Rose section on here because that one is looking promising to me or the RME.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

I own multiple high end DACs and I don't detect a significant change. Do with that info what you will.


----------



## innocentblood

I bought my HA-1 for purely nostalgic reasons because I wanted to pair it with my PM-1. I bought it pre-loved, as a father's day gift for myself last year. i then sold it on an impulse, regretted it immediately and eventually found another pre-loved unit which was in mint condition and I bought that earlier this year. I have other DACs in my collection such as the Chord DAVE and the Oppo 205. the HA-1 still retains a place among my gear as I just have "good feels" whenever I am listening to it.

I have a Zen Stream connected to it and I am currently toying with the idea of connecting a Neo Stream via the XLR inputs of the HA-1 just to see what that is like sound-wise.


----------



## 1kHz

It is a nice piece  of equipment for sure. I like the classic stereo vibe and spectrum just looks cool. I think i am having the rabbit hole itch lol, looking for something new and chasing better sound. Maybe i should explore other headphones other than the Sennheisers and Meze. I was about to get the 799 pair of Focal but read the reviews and kind of made me look elsewhere.


----------



## LarryMagoo

1kHz said:


> Yeah it sounds good but the ESS is starting to feel a little cold. I guess i could go that route and use it for amplification. Its just a nice piece of equipment that is no longer made. And i'm one of the ones who actulally like the spectrum visuals.


Yep I don't like the Delta Sigma DAC in the HA-1 and is easy to hear a difference with how the Yggy does the conversion...


----------



## 1kHz

Reply I will try another dac into it and see how that may sound. What headphones are you using with it?


----------



## Raptor34

LarryMagoo said:


> Yep I don't like the Delta Sigma DAC in the HA-1 and is easy to hear a difference with how the Yggy does the conversion...


Agreed.   I can't imagine where a $10.00 DAC board (I'm guessing on the price) can compete in any way with the likes of a celebrated $2400 dedicated DAC.    My HA-1 was transformed into something very special when I connected my Gungnir DAC to it's balanced inputs.  I think more folks should consider upgrading their HA-1 with a dedicated DAC.


----------



## innocentblood

Earlier this week, I bought the iFi audio Neo Stream. It has a 4.4mm balanced output which I connected to the HA-1’s XLR input using a cable that I got from iFi. I was pleasantly surprised by the improvement in sound with my PM-1. It is like breathing new life into my HA-1. Do any of you utilize the HA-1‘s XLR input this way to fully utilize  the 4pin XLR headphone output?

I wish I had done this sooner


----------



## iFi audio

innocentblood said:


> Earlier this week, I bought the iFi audio Neo Stream. It has a 4.4mm balanced output which I connected to the HA-1’s XLR input using a cable that I got from iFi. I was pleasantly surprised by the improvement in sound with my PM-1.



Thanks! And yes, streamers matter big time and the better DAC, amp and cans one has, the more important they become. Thanks again and enjoy


----------

